# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  Oneironaut's Matrix

## Oneironaut Zero

[Edit:Lucid Experiences Are In Blue.] 
(You can find them all in, in one place, Here)

Aight...so this is my dream journal. First off, be prepared for anything you may read in here. Dreams are about the most chaotic experiences imaginable, so don't think I'm going to be in a hurry to give any excuses for anything I dream about.  As of now, you're a guest in my head. If you have a problem with anything in here...well..gtf out.  ::cooler:: 

I started lucid dreaming as a kid, about as far back as I can remember, but didn't know about it's relatively-unknown nature until after I was in high school, which is when I really started studying it. I've always had an _extremely_ active and vivid imagination. My dreams (and many others', obviously) have always been very bizarre and I've often had a lot of nightmares. Eventually, I started recognizing nightmares were just nightmares. I'd know I was just dreaming but, being so scared of the nightmare, the only thing I'd do was try to wake myself up. I learned how to do that when I was about six.
After that, I started recognizing dreams to be dreams even when there was just a little danger in them. I'd manifest weapons and all kinds of shit just by _willing_ them in my hands, because I knew I was dreaming. I taught myself to fly (which took me years to get the hang of, and still have problems with it now and then) when I was like 8.
I would tell people about my abilities in dreams and no one would really be able to relate. I began to lose my ability. Just lost interest because I didn't know the full extent of the possibilities, and not being able to talk to someone that has experienced being conscious in dreams just kinda sucked. 
Long story short: Later, after highschool, I heard the term "lucid dreaming," looked it up on the internet, found Dream Views, and have been studying and practicing ever since.

This is the first lucid dream I had after finding out that there was a study behind lucid dreaming. The dream happened a few months ago, but I think it serves for an ok first entry.

_01/19/2005
"Breakthrough in lucidity."_

I had to save a friend of mine, travelling through some large, murky cave to do it. The ground was all covered in dark green water, seemingly deep enough to get lost in if I'd fallen. Suspended in the air were many wooden platforms, that seemed they could be used to jump from one to the other, in order to get through this huge cave tunnel that seemed to stretch into the darkness for miles. I began running, and jumping from platform to platform, much like you'd see in a third person video game, and after a few minutes of not seeming to make much progress, the picture began to fade. And as it was doing this, I became lucid, realizing that I must be dreaming because I was getting pulled slowly out of (into) consciousness. The environment was beginning to fade. So I spun around a few times and opened my eyes, standing on a wooden plank and looking around this massive cave, completely lucid. Every detail was perfect, I could hear droplets of the murky water beneath me, feel the cool breeze that was coming in through the mouth of the cave. It as all too realistic. I couldn't believe it. The feeling of being surrounded by a world compeltely created by my mind was too much. Drawn then a little more into the dream aspect, I remembered my mission. So, instead of running and jumping from plank to plank, I looked down at the one beneath me and began to concentrate. I made the plank stretch out into a long bridge which ran into the darkness. It was f'ckin incredible! So I started running down this bridge, and then, still seeming to get not very far, I decided to try flying. Flying had always been hard, even since I was a little kid. But this time, I simply rose off of the wooden boards,  slowly at first, but then took off like a rocket, flying down the long tunnel. Actually, I think it was that I was travelling so fast, why I woke up, but I never did find out how long that damn tunnel was. LOL. But that was my first, real, vivid, completely had a chance to stop and look around lucid dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

04/21/05
Not even really sure if I had any vivid dreams. Was only Partially sober when I went to sleep. Falling asleep was pretty promising, because the hypnogogic imagery was coming pretty strong. However, it would seem that I would just on the verge of sleep, armed and ready to start looking for dreamsigns, but then I would find myself just a little more awake, and had to continously change positions to finally fall asleep. I woke up at about 4 am, which again, seemed promising for a WILD method. I came to the Crossroads website, and looked around some of the forums for a bit, and laid back down in the bed to try to induce some dreams. Ultimately, I dont really remember dreaming at all, but I did try  very hard to induce a vivid and/or lucid dream, but had no luck..Damn. I'm out of practice, anyway. May just take a few days to get back into the swing of things.

4/22/05
Gateway Visa

This dream jumped around a bit, but I will try to recall as much as possible. The first part of the dream took place at a house that was not unlike mine. It was a friends house, whose mother had not been home. For some reason, I started off this scenario much like Spiderman. At various points, the kids mother would come home, and I would have to hide from sight as fast as possible because my friend was grounded. Once I jumped straight up and stuck to the ceiling of the garage just as she was pulling in. I dont remember too much about having the spiderman persona. Though I do remember web-swinging, and the sensation of the strands of webbing adhering to my wrists and arms and hanging idly like rope from my person. There was also the strange card that I was showing the younger person how to use. Im not quite sure who the younger person in my dream was, but the card seemed one of those clear Visas with the blue square in the center. Upon looking through the center, I showed the stranger that you could see into another realm, one full of spirits, I would figure it was the astral plane, or something a little more exclusively sinister. The area where most of the dream took place, seemed to be on the outside of a large slum area. I remember distinctly seeing an aerial shot of the surrounding city. A massive highway ran along it, and a river sat beside the strip. To be honest, I think the card itself was to remind me of my mission to visit the Lucid Crossroads, as the river might have been too. However, last nights dreaming seemed more like the kinda dream you treat as lucid, by bending the laws of waking physics, but are not quite sure that everything youre experiencing is a dream. Damn..maybe next time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_4/24/05
"Shaken, not Stirred."
_
This one started out in a warehouse party. Great music, lighting, the whole nine. The crowd wasnt too large, just how I like them, and there were many breakers and poppers lightin up the dancefloor. I tried to bust out a few moves, but for some reason, couldnt get the coordination right. No matter. Cant remember who my date was. Brunette, exotic. Very nice. When the dream changed, the transition was so smooth, I almost didnt recognize it. A hail of bullets comes in through the warehouse. Everyone else seemed to have disappeared, except for myself, my date, and a few others. Taking cover, I glance out the window and see a militant vehicle circling around outside. I cant remember if I conjured the submachine gun that I suddenly had, myself, or I picked it up. But I had one. My date had gotten out from behind her cover to get to mine. Just as she did this the vehicle came around again. I dove out from behind the wall I was covering behind and had to shoulder the girl out of the way as another stream of bullets broke out over our heads. From down on the deck I returned fire, but this vehicle was an armored watercraft. It seems the warehouse we were in had been on a small patch of land in some sort of harbor, a few tall building stretching skyward around us. I told the girl to stay inside, gave her the gun, and dove into the water as the boat went around behind the building again. There was a small pontoon (sp) boat in the water that the enemy kept passing, and I made my way over toward it, knowing in the back of my mind that there was something Large living under the water, as there usually is in my dreams that contain lakes and swamps and things. Not knowing whether this thing would be carnivorous or not, I reached the pontoon boat and crawled up onto it, pulling myself over the side and into the boat just as I heard the enemy boat come back around, ducking out of sight. The second they passed me, I dove into the water with my arm out, grabbing the back of the boat, its wake spraying water in my face . Dragging me in the water, the boat made another pass around the warehouse. Seeing no one outside, we continued on down one of the narrow canals that lead inland from the harbor, and I climbed up the back of the enemy boat.
What came next is very obscured, but consisted of your normal Bondish climb-aboard-with-the-element-of-surprise-and-disarm-and/or-kill-everyone-around-you scenario.
Wish I could remember all the details of it, but its all blurred until I ended up atop one of the taller buildings around the harbor. Night was falling, and I suppose Id been fighting this militant group for the whole time. Freshly acquired (or stolen) weapon in hand, I glanced off of the high roof, toward the harbor and warehouse where everything had started. Still not quite lucid (though youd figure all of this would have told me Something) I took a few steps, and threw myself off of this rooftop, the world a blur of velocity while I freefell toward the concrete that lined the harbor. I landed with a forgettable softness on both feet just as my date had come running out of the warehouse in front of me. All quiet, moonlight fallen on the still waters, we dove into the water and swam away from the dangerous place, joyously ignorant of the massive Thing that was living somewhere in the waterways we used to escape.
.Amazinglyno true lucidity. But hell, entertaining dream, nonetheless.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

4/26/05
_"Cassadaga"_

Had my first lucid dream in months. It didn't seem to take long before I realized I was dreaming, though I can't remember what dream signs, if any, that I recognized. However I do remember that I used the Fingers Through Palm test to confirm my lucidity. And yup, my fingers sank straight through the palm of my hand. I remember that upon my conscious awakening, my first order of business was to enhance the experience. I was standing outside of what seemed to be the city of Cassadaga, the historically-famous Florida town of Spiritualists and psychic mediums that I live about 8 miles away from, and hadn't actually visited since yesterday while awake. (Pretty interesting place. Great spiritualist bookstore.)
It was midday in the dream, the sky a beautiful, but slightly distorted blue. I focused my mind and called out "Increase Lucidity!" gave a slightly tense blink of my eyes, and when I opened them, the world around me was as clear as I had actually woken up and stepped into the midday sun. Gorgeous, but not necessarily too bright. The trees were a canvas of autumn colors. 
Next, just for good measure, I belted out "Lengthen Lucidity Time to Four Waking Hours!!" ('Ey, it was worth a shot, right?   ::D:  ) 
Unfortunately (very) I don't remember too much of the experience after that, though I do recall spending quite some time lucid, for the most part walking around and simply enjoying how amazingly my mind can simulate the waking world. And, although I don't quite remember the things I did, or DC's that I talked to, what sticks out mainly is doing RC's at three different times in the dream. First, putting my fingers through my palm when first gaining consciousness, then later, sticking my arm through the wall of what I think was a restauraunt, and again FTP, this time turning my hand over to see my fingers actually stick out the back of my hand. Now that I think of it, I did the FTP Again at the end of the dream, but no matter how hard I tried, my fingers wouldn't penetrate my skin. It was at time that I'd started to wonder if I'd woken up and was testing reality while already in the waking world.
I think it was this contemplation that caused me to wake up, but damn, its nice to be back in control after being out of it for so long.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_5/3/05
"Airport Boulevard"
_
Last night&#39;s dream(s) are hazy, to say the least. Though (they) were quite vivid while I was having them. I don&#39;t remember much, though I do remember reaching a low level of lucidity. I was driving down Airport Blvd toward (whateverTF) the intersection is where a 7-11 sits. It was getting dark outside quickly. there were other people in the car, and the ambience was much like my old days of packing the Honda with friends and joyriding. Distracted in the dream by shooting-the-shit and playing around, I was having trouble staying on the road, actually swerving fully into the grass a few times, but not caring. Before I knew it, it was fully dark, and I made a right turn at the X-ing, and tried to turn on my headlights....and..Nothing&#33; (surprise surprise&#33 :wink2:  At first, I was a little confused, so I kept trying. I even puled over on the side of the road cause I couldn&#39;t see, and kept trying the lights, to no avail. Finally, it hit me....the Lightswitch isn&#39;t working..I&#39;m dreaming&#33;&#33; Lowest level of lucidity: reached. Though unfortunately, I was focused on making sure I woke up in time for my first day of work, so I completely forgot about exploring any lucidity further, and began to squeeze my eyes shut and then snapped them open to wake myself up.

_5/9/05
"Spiderman vs. SuperKingpin"_

An amazing Spider-Man dream last night. (No pun intended) 
I had been drinking yesterday, so things are pretty hazy, or forgotten all together, but the action was outstanding. I think there was some sort of closed-quarters zombie scenario that started things off. Not sure. And through the course of that, I ended up in a Massive room. So massive, in fact, that there was a full scale model of NYC within. It seemed there was a super-sized Kingpin destroying everything in more of a King Kong fashion. I had all of spidey&#39;s moves, which was incredible, doing things like luring the Kingpin closer, before spraying him in the eyes with webbing, and turning around to swan dive off of the highrise rooftops, freefalling nearly a hundred storeys before shooting more webbing and navigating the grid of city streets with coordinated webswings to attack the Kingpin from other angles. During one freefall, I shot two strands of webbing in different directions, tightening the lines until one foot touched the street. The slingshot effect pulle me bak upward so high, that I passed even the highest skyscraper rooftops, and turned my body up to stick to the white plaster of the vast, atmospheric ceiling, that couldn&#39;t even bee seen from street level, craning my neck around to look down on the giant villian before dropping from the insanely high ceiling to deal a powerhouse double dropkick to his bald head. Absolutely top-notch action in true Spiderman 2 type resolution and effect. No lucidity though.   ::|:  

_5/10/05  
Is it the B-6?&#33;
_
Wow. Honestly, so much went on in my dreams last night, I wouldn&#39;t be surprised if I leave out the most important details, so bare with me.
I&#39;d started drinking this fitness water that has alot of B-6 in it, and I&#39;m thinking that had much to do with last nights dreams, cause they came on in full force. Firstly, there was a short, disturbing tale that had something to do with the Child&#39;s Play scenario. I&#39;m not too sure what all happened, but I knew I had to keep my eyes on Cierra (my daughter) rather closely. Lurking around the house, somewhere, was a possessed doll with a mind to kill (something brought on, no doubt, by the horrible stabbings of the two small chicago children which I&#39;d seen on the news all yesterday.) I remember someone in the dream bringing up the fact that they&#39;d been to Africa, recently, and thats where this doll came from, and it dawned on me that Chucky&#39;d used a voodoo ritual to possess bodies. (I&#39;d seen a documentary on haitian voodoo rituals just the other day. That could have sparked that.) I&#39;m not sure if the doll in my dream ever posed a true threat, but I remember finding it, wrapped in a blanket, in a crib, and how eerie it was when the doll slowly looked up at me, and began speaking in full sentences. Creepy.

Another dream all together, this one even more fragmented than the first. I was with a squad of soldiers, neutralizing some sort of threat. I don&#39;t know that I was familiar with these men in waking life, but we had a strong bond in the dream. I don&#39;t remember too much about it, though I do remember one of my crew, a rather large-built man getting shot in the face, and going down. Though, toughguy that he was, I found it pretty funny when he looked over at me, his nasal cavity destroyed, and said "I&#39;m fine&#33; Just get those bastards&#33;&#33;&#33;" Lol. The fighting continued until fading away into another dream. 

Ironically, as normal as this one started out, it was the one that got me lucid. I&#39;m not even sure what triggered it. I know that a friend of mine, Jesse, was there, along with a few other people at first. We got into the conversation about dreaming, and I told Jesse that I would explain a little about lucid dreaming once everyone else had taken off. (I find it easier to talk to closer friends about LD&#39;ing than people I don&#39;t know.) Now, I still don&#39;t realize what triggered the lucidity, but somehow when no one was looking, I thinki I got into the mind to do a reality check, and levitated a small object on a table. Excited, I remember telling Jesse to hurry up and get rid of company so we could finish our conversation. He was taking his time, and I kept urging him to "hurry up" because I was afraid I was going to wake up before I could share with him that all this was a part of my dream. We walked everyone else out a few moments later, and were coming back up his front walk to the door, when he turned around and was like "ok so what was it you were trying to say?" I told him that I was a lucid dreamer, and tried to explain to him what that meant. He couldn&#39;t quite grasp it at first, so I looked up to the small windshime that was hanging over his front door, and said "watch." Holding my hand up, I concentrated, and caused the heavy part of the chime to defy gravity, levitating it upward so the small qhite ornament flattened itself against the porch overhang. Jesse was stunned. Speechless. "Thats nothing," I said. "Watch This." I took a few steps backward, out from under the porch, and glanced up into the sky. Seconds later, I had risen from the ground, and was hovering high above, looking down at his front walk before lowering my altitude to where my feet were inhces from the grass. Still, Jesse was completely overwhelmed, staring at me in shock as I hovered back and forth around his lawn, sometimes falling to almost land on my back, before gracefully swooping back up to a standing position, finally landing on the sidewalk in front of him. "H--How the hell did you do that?&#33;" he asked. I smiled and shrugged my shoulders. "It takes some degree of practice to be really good at it, Even I havn&#39;t completely mastered it. I like to think of it as a kind of mental martial arts, as LD&#39;ing takes time and dedication to completely master. That is, if true mastery of it is at all possible." Then he asked me a key question: "Could I do it too?" I started to answer, but then a sort of third level of awareness hit me: "This isn&#39;t the Real Jesse. Its a DC." "Hmmmm," I said to him. "Well, I think we first have to take into account that you&#39;re not reall." Of course, I got a deer-in-headlights response. "What do you mean by that?" he asked. "Well," I said. "You have to remember, the most basic requirement of being lucid is realizing that everything you see is in your head. THe sky, this house, the tree, all of this are a part of a dream that I&#39;m having." Jesse sat down on the porch, holding his head as if trying to make sense of all this. "But...I Feel real..." he said, looking at his hands. (Now I know how Morpheus felt   ::roll::   lol) Again, I tried to explain. "Dream Characters are a part of your subconscious mind. Right now, I&#39;m not talking to the real you, but my mind&#39;s rendition of how you look, speak, and act. Basically, my memories are piecing together your behavior on a level that I&#39;m not entirely conscious of. It still amazes me, because it seems so much like you&#39;re actually here." I started talking about Shared Dreams, and how that seems to be the next frontier of dream exploration, but the conversation didn&#39;t last too much longer. Things began to fade. 
I had woken up. The sun was dimly backlighting my closed blinds. Getting out of bed, I began to write in my journal, but something had told me that things weren&#39;t quite the way they should be. I glanced to the cup that was on my desk, and focused for a small telekinetic push...and...it moved&#33;&#33; Opening the door, I called my mother in. "Watch this" I said, and caused the cup to levitate with my mind in front of her. "Do you know what this means?&#33;" I asked. Slowly, knowingly, she turned to look at me and said...
"..That you&#39;re still dreaming." 
With that, I woke up...(again) and the room was still dark. Before getting up to write, I trained my mind onto my bookshelf and tried to knock it over to confirm another False Awakening, but nothing happened. The dreams had ended. 8)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07-15
Witches which seemed to turn into Bats (or maybe the scene just changed?). Beautiful girl, though I cant remember if she is someone I already know. It was dark at one point, when I had to go out to my car. Don&#39;t remember what happened after that though.

07-18
Some friends and I stormed some sort of factory, fire coming from the highest points, as we rushed in through the front. I remember there was fighting inside, but dont remember what it was like. Cut to: being in some booby trap room. The whole crew was inside, and various levers around the room led to traps that slide out of the walls, like razors, and big sections of the brick wall that was designed to crush people between it and the other sides of the room. And pulling various levers was the only way to find the correct one and open the door that led out. 

7/21/05
Lucid dream, but the events are hazy. In one scene (or full dream) the area seemed to be centered upon a central hub/room. It was from this room that each door led to another scene. Coming in and out of this room were various dream characters, including a pair of girls that I hit it off with a lot of the time. We knew going into one of the alternate world/rooms would be dangerous. There was a field, dungeon rooms, and a bunch of other shit. I cannot remember the villain(s) in the dream as of now, but there was a lot of action to be had, I know that. I also remember a single reality check I did. Not sure whether I was still dreaming or not, walking with Cierra, someplace outside, I looked up toward the sun, that was just beginning to set over the horizon. With the hunch I was dreaming, I held out my right hand to the sun, and focused, pulling my hand downward a little. The sun began to set faster. Reversing my mental influence on the sun, I drew it back up a little, seeing it shine brighter through the clouds as I helped it to unset. I was definitely dreaming. After becoming lucid, I dont remember too much more, but it was a very interesting dream, nonetheless, from what I do remember.
_
07/26/2005
"Searching for the Crossroads"_

Probably my longest lucid dream ever last night, though I dont remember all the details. We were at a pool party. Dont know who exactly the we is, however I know that Yarixa was in some, or all, of this dream. Being completely oblivious to the fact I was dreaming, I heard someone finally shout something about dreams and dreaming (was it Des?) And it was as if a light switch had been turned on. I did a couple of reality checks to make sure, and lo and behold, I was dreaming. Hey Everybody&#33;&#33;&#33; I shouted in the center of the public pool facility. Im Lucid&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; And of course, as usual, everyone just kinda looked around like Huh? The visual resolution to my dream increased like it usually does when I go lucid. So, without bothering to say another word, or take the time to put the rest of my clothes on, I bent my legs, cast my eyes to the night sky, and launched straight up into the air, a la Neo, with the intent on finding the Crossroads. Flying was great (isnt it always?) but I never did end up finding the crossroads. Though I think I got as close as the Desert. So finally, somewhere in the middle of nowhere, I landed, and thought Id try teleporting. Closing my eyes, I began to phase out of sight with concentration, determined to make my destination the Lucid Crossroads. I could feel my existence flickering like an old, worn out light bulb, but every time I opened my eyes, I was still standing in the middle of nowhere. So I figured Id try spinning. So I spun around over and over, and instead of reaching the Crossroads, I ended up in another Scene, some hotel (party?) where a bunch of my friends were hanging out. Old red-headed Phil was there (which is cool cause I havent seen him in years.) And we were sitting around smoking, drinkin, having a good time. At this point, I was still lucid, and if I remember correctly, I was showing off, doing things like putting my hand through walls and stuff. Every now and then, someone would tell me that my hand wasnt really going through the wall, even though I could look down and see that it was, giving me the impression that they were trying to imply I was crazy. Lol. Sooner or later, of course, the cops showed up as everyone is just about leaving (those guys can even ruin a good time in the Dream World. Lol. ..amazing.) So of course, everyone is all freaking out, and those people that were leaving with me piled into my car. (My friend Aaron was there, also.) So we start to leave the hotel complex, and flashing lights appear behind me. By this time, Id lost my lucidity, (gdamn police -_-) and was sure we were all busted, as I was drunk n high, had a car full of people, and a hotel room that was just left trashed. So when the cop pulls me over and tells me to get out of the carhe ends up asking me if I knew anyone who drove a white car (the color of mine) that was a Different Make and Model, because this person was wanted in connection with a serious crime. A little shocked, I told the officer no, and he said ok, sorry about the inconvenience. You guys have a nice day. And he left.


.Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07/28/2005
Slipped into a dream after turning off my alarm clock I think. (I say this because when I actually awoke for good, my alarm clock had been turned off, though I don&#39;t remember doing it.) The dream itself was very fragmented, but sensorilly (word?) very Vivid. (I recently started taking B6-Melatonin.) My friend Aaron was in it, and we were at a public pool with our families. (I gotta watch for pools as dreamsigns, as they are starting to show up more and more.) My dad was getting everyone ready to leave, though I don&#39;t know where to. Aaron and I had broken off from the group and were wandering around the town. (which town, I don&#39;t know.) While walking, I remember I was talking to Aaron about his often wreckless behavior, and realized we were late getting back, and everyone was probably geting ready to leave. So we started to rush back to the pool to meet everyone, and it was then that I woke up. (I think there was a relation between being late to get back, and my being late getting up from work because I fell back asleep after turning off my alarm. My mind was probably trying to say "get up Stupid, you&#39;re going to be late for work&#33;" Heh. Not a very exciting dream, but its all I remember. No lucidity though, but the sensory feeling was very detailed.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/01/2005
Staring down the barrel of lucidityand too afraid to embrace it.

Things started off at a sort of get-together with a few friends, lounging around and watching T.V. for the most part. The house looked like my old home in Canterbury, without all the furniture. (People were pretty much just sitting on the floor.) But as the dream went on, the scenery became more and more erratic. If I can remember correctly, I asked about someone, a female, and someone answered with; Oh, shes right over there. And as I turned, there was a big ugly monster in the living room also. I wish I could remember who this was representing, (and that I would have realized this as a dream sign) but I have my suspicions of who it was. Suddenly, the scenery changed.
Most of us were now outside, and the house was on a hill. (I need to note this, as Ive seen this same house/hill/street combination in about three dreams, but dont recognize them from waking life.) As people were leaving, only about three of us remained. (Though it was night, and I cant remember which of my friends were there.) We were standing outside the house talking, when a van drove by slowly and started to continue on down the hill. All of a sudden, it threw itself in reverse, and we all had just enough time to see a pistol stick out through the passenger side window before we all scattered. Shots range out while we ran, the neighborhood beginning to look more like Canterbury (the neighborhood I used to live in) as we sprinted through it. Though we came to a picket fence connected to a house that, strangely, reminded me of an old neighbors house whos fence we were constantly climbing over while playing when I was little. (this house was in a completely different neighborhood, and I havent even thought about this house since I was a child.) While running toward it, I noticed that one of my friends were still behind me, keeping up. As we approached the tall fence, still running full speed, I began to worry that taking the time to climb over it would get me shot. Then, for one fleeting moment, I questioned: What if..? Without a second thought, I jumped into the air, placing my hands on the top of the 8+ tall fence and vaulted over it without the rest of my body touching it at all. I paused on the other side after landing just as my friend landed beside me, having done the same. I was shocked and amazed at how easily wed gotten over the obstacle. I believe that if I would have sat there for a moment longer, I would have recognized this as a dream and become lucid. But the gunfire started again, closing in from the other side of the fence. Wasting no more time, we continued running. (Missed Major Dream Sign #2) 
Seeing headlights as we emerged on a parallel street, I dove to the grass, my friend jumping behind a tree that seemed to small to hide his body. The headlights and more stray gunfire passed over me, and when I could get away with it, I jumped up and ran to the tree to grab my friend and keep running. But he refused to move and said: No, I hear them coming, and opted to stay behind the ridiculously slender tree. But he was right, as I heard footsteps in the grass. I ducked into a nearby porch, sliding as much into the shadows as I could. Through the holes in the patchwork fence, I saw two pairs of legs coming closer, one of the men holding a sawed-off shotgun down by one thigh. They happened to stop right near the opening of the porch, right in my line of sight, though they werent looking toward me. Instead, they were looking in the direction of the tree my friend was behind. It was at this point that I knew I had to do something before they either shot @ the tree or turned and looked into the porch and saw me. With my attention on the shotgun, I suddenly ran out of the shadows, prepared to grab the gun as quick as I could and try to take both men down before the second man got a shot off. One hand grabbed the shotgun, pushing the barrel away to the surprise of the enemy. Almost simultaneously, my other hand flew toward the side of the mans face to blind-side him and start a desperate combination with the intention of disarming him. But before impact, I met the invisible wall of lag that usually hinders my fighting when Im dreaming but not lucid. (Gdamnit I hate that.) Forgetting the gun for a moment, I tried to hit him over and over, each time meeting the subconscious barrier that felt like trying to punch through water. (Probably because, subconsciously, part of me never wants to have to clock someone, even when I know its necessary.) 
 It was Then, that I finally realized I was dreaming, complete lucidity hitting me for a fraction of a second. Though, I was still in such a state of survival instinct, that when the two men laughed sinisterly because I couldnt fight them, and the first raised the shotgun barrel up toward my chest, my momentary lucidity caused my reflexes to respond to the threat by exiting the dream and waking myself up, before I could think of anything else to do.  (HeyI had a shotgun aimed at meshut up.   ::|:   )
But, I woke up, staring at the ceiling. Knowing that there were so Many other ways I could have kept the lucidity going if I hadnt pulled the plug. And of course there is only one thing to say when something like this happens:
..DAMNIT!!!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/10/2005

I'm not sure whether I had any dreams that I remember before my alarm clock first went off. I reset for about another 30 mins and went back to sleep. During that time, I remember dreaming something that had to do with all of the catastrophes that have been going on. There was no distinct sign as to what city I was in, but by the surroundings, it reminded me of N.O. Which would have made perfect sense. I remember standing up on a highway overpass, looking down at the destroyed city around me, rescue workers and city officials doing whatever it is they do, down below. I don't remember if the scene changed, or if this was later on in the same dream, but it seems that I was drawn down underground. There was a subterranean cave, and I was being hounded by some villian. The villian himself was quite an interesting character, somewhat of a mix between Kadaj, Zhoul (or whatever that demon from Ghostbusters' name was) and some other ambiguous, and rather feminine, badguy. In comparing him to Zhoul (not even sure that is the name, but oh well) this guy had control of those two demon dog things from the movie. He was apparently trying to change me into one of them. I spent some time fighting against these two massive hounds, a battle which I can only remember Happened, but can't recall any details of it. Anyway, I know that by the end of the fight, one of these "things" had pinned me to the ground on my back, a huge paw pressed down onto my chest. It was looming over me in an attempt to transform me into one of these 'hound' things, which was obviously done by positioning it's jaws over my mouth and transferring a glowing energy from it's throat into mine. Of course I was kicking and screaming and keeping my face out of the direct range of this beat's gaping, toothed, mouth, all while listening to this "flamboyant" villian tell me to "Oh, relax. It's not like I'm going to kill you. You'll just be under my control. Quit acting like it's the end of the world." This only heightened my rage and anxiety, though no matter how hard I tried, I could not get from under the claws of this beast. Though I don't think I was ever turned, writhing and protesting under the weight of this animal, I woke up to the chaotic blend of my alarm, and my dad opening my door and calling to me from the hallway to get up. Now, disoriented as I was, still thinking about and trying to hold on to the events of the dream I'd just had, I staggered out of bed, hardly aware of the looming silouhette of my dad standing in the backlit doorframe of my room out of the corner of my eye. This alone should have struck me as weird, because my folks haven't just Opened my door since I was a child, but I was still fighting off the effects of waking up from a strange dream, so I thought nothing of it. Reaching blindly up over my head, I reached for my ceiling fan light to turn it on. I clicked it once and nothing happened, but I thought nothing of it and pulled on the other cord, thinking that I'd pulled the fan switch by mistake. When I pulled the second cord, nothing happened then, either.  It wasn't until I looked up above my head, and noticed, not only that the light never turned on, but that there were actually TWO ceiling fans and light fixtures over my head, both fans running in sync with each other, side by side, that I realized this was a false awakening. Instantly concerned with whether or not I was oversleeping, this realization brought me immediately out of the FA, and I woke up for real.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10-11-2005

More like werewolves, this time. There was some sort of mystery going on that I thing involved a mummy, it's tomb, a treasure, and these weird werewolf things that were running around. At one point I was trying to pin them outside of a chamber, pressing myself against the door while they tried to get in from the other side. I think Cierra was with me, and possibly someone else.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/12/2005
I remember that last night's dream (s) was/were really vivid while I was having them, though I can't say that I remember too much about them now. I know that Jesse was in one of them, but was more the antagonist. It had something to do with my ex, and something about something going on between the two of them, but I'm not too sure.  I remember, vaguely, that I might have been lucid at some point. There was a sort of space pod thing that I recall taking off from my neighborhood in, but I'm under the impression that at this time I knew I was dreaming, and was trying to keep the space pod up with my mind, instead of thrusters, and was having a hard time doing that. I also recall something about an intricate sort of highway/bridge that ran above a sort of perspective rendition of the CGI sea-scape that I made with blender. I'm not too sure if I spent much time driving along this highway/bridge, or if it is something that just appeared in my dream, but I do somewhat remember what it looked like.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/13/2005

Well, unfortunately I blew this one for myself. I woke up with about 45 mins left to sleep after having a dream. Unfortunately, I decided to use those 45 mins to fall back asleep and try to induce a short lucid. Doing this, I woke up the second time after having no luck dreaming, and completely losing the content of the first dream.  :Sad: 
Don&#39;t remember much from it, but I know there was a lot of action in it. I was fighting someone 1-1, from what I can remember. We were both pretty evenly matched, punching, kicking and dodging at breakneck speed. The only specific incident I remember was when the guy swings a roundhouse kick up at my head and I catch it in my fist right beside my face. Then I grabbed his ankle with both hands and swung around, picking the guy up off of his other foot, spinning him and launching him up through a tall concrete wall a few yards away. 
As disappointing as it is to say this, everything else is gone.   ::shakehead2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/17/2005

A few random things left in my head after waking up. I remember having a series of dreams last night. Though the details are pretty much gone, I can only remember the ambience of a few of them. The first one was the only one that seemed I had my (dream) fighting skills. I was in some sort of house, surrounded, for the most part, with my friends. Though I can&#39;t remember the scenario, one of the people in the house was a traitor or something. A spy? Someone working to get rid of me for whatever reason. I think I&#39;d stumbled upon something that I wasn&#39;t meant to see, so much of this dream was spent stealthfully moving about the house, keeping a trained eye upon the back-stabber without his knowledge that I was keeping an eye on him keeping an eye on me. I remember getting up to go to the restroom (in the dream) and feeling that I was being watched again, even while everyone else that was there (I guess we were all roomies?) was asleep. When leaving the bathroom, I remember seeing foot shadows passing the door as it someone was creeping out of the way, so, when I left the restroom, I walked silently in the direction the feet had gone, determined to not be blindsided by this person, and ended up sneaking up on the person that was supposed to be taking me out, grappling with him to disarm the weapon (can&#39;t remember what it was) that he would have used on me had I turned my back to go back toward my bed.
Another one took place in a fast food restaurant. I&#39;d taken my daughter to McDonalds last night (Though we only used the drive-thru) but that is probably why this dream happened. There was a girl working there who I&#39;m pretty sure was a rendition of someone I know in waking life. Very tall. I remember passively listening to the small talk that she was making with one of the customers while I was waiting in line, and the only thing that really sticks out from that particular dream was that, while I was in line, obviously waiting my turn to place my order, random people kept coming into the building and walking right around the waiting rails and just stepping up to the counter and ordering as if I wasn&#39;t even there. Lol. I think it is a good thing I had no lucidity that I can remember, otherwise it would have been some Carnage up in the McDonalds last night.   ::evil::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/18/2005

Confidential.   ::hump::  Rofl.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/19-2005
"Epic Lucid Dream."* 

Ok, this started off, innocently enough with me and 3 of my waking life friends (not counting the separate dream, or true beginning to this one, that I can't really recall) In the dream, it was myself, Jesse, Todd, and I'm pretty sure the last one was Bruce. We were up in this apartment one morning. If I'm not mistaken, someone had brought me a small telescope as a gift. (...a telescope? o.O) Anyway, this thing was pretty tight. It was all gold and shit, and was small, like some antique from the captain's quarters of some great old ship. So I go over to the window of this apartment and throw open the blinds, taking the telescope and having a look around. 
Looking across the street, I was seemingly in a sort of run-down town, which, again, reminded me somewhat of coverage I've seen from New Orleans. (The only comparison I could really make.) Peering through the window and focusing the telescope, I look out, parallel to our approx 6th story window at the building across the street. Bringing the scope into a little more focus, I see someone with a pair of binoculars which seemed to be pointed back at me. 



"What the...?" I turn around and grab the attention of my friends and they all walk over to the window. Looking back through the scope, I find that this person was actually looking down toward the street. So I panned down with the telescope and looked at what seemed to be quite a chaotic sight below. Moving from person to person with the scope, I saw what looked like the final moments of a massive store looting, the store itself just out of my field of view, blocked by another building. People were walking around the streets carrying whatever it is they could, a few police units around, but ultimately not enough to stop what was going on. So, as we are watching all of these people after turning on the news to hear the coverage of it, I’m looking through the scope at these people over by the area where the battered store would be, and all of a sudden there is this huge crash. It was as if a car had came out of nowhere and plowed through a bunch of people, throwing  them off to the side, violently, out of the range of my scope, and behind the building that was blocking my view…..Except..there was no car. Only a strange black blur that came and went like some onyx gust of wind. 

“…..Did anyone just see that?” I asked. By this time, Bruce had opened the balcony door beside me and was stepping out of the deck to get a better view. “Those people,” I continued. “Something just kinda…Crashed into em….and swept them off the street!” I wasn’t looking through the scope any more. “Yeah,” said Bruce. “And flew right up into the leaning tower of Pisa over there.” There was a shock in his voice when he said that, and when I craned my neck to look at him, he was gazing, awestruck, around the side of our building from the balcony. I got up from where I was, walked out onto the deck, and turned to the right to look down the perpendicular side of our apt building. There, in the distance, behind the backdrop of an entire city that seemed to be in shambles, and highways that stretched on for miles (some of which were collapsed if I remember correctly) was a MASSIVE tower that stretched crookedly up into the distant skies. It looked like something straight out of Digital Blasphemy, the 3d art site I was browsing shortly before bed. 

“WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?!?!” I asked, damn near falling off of the balcony to get a better view. 
We were all standing on the balcony now, and I think it was the shock of seeing such a monolithic structure that brought me into a very very Low level of lucidity. I didn’t say anything at first about this being a dream, and actually I don’t think I was REALLY sure that it was a dream, but I had my hunch, and that was all I needed. “….I’m Going!” I said. Everyone snapped their eyes toward me. “What are you talking about??” “I’m Going!” I repeated, my sense of curiosity getting the better of me. “There is some strange shit going on here, and I’m going to find out what.” I either tossed the telescope away or just didn’t have it any more. “If you’re coming, follow me, and do what I do.” I didn’t feel I had much time to explain the whole lucidity thing, but I was definitely feeling it. I took a few steps forward and dove over the balcony railing. Free-falling sickeningly toward the ground below, which had began to clear of crowds after the strange occurrence. Diving straight down, I tucked my chin and rolled forward, front flipping one half time and landing on both feet with a small crouch, sort of like Kadaj’s building dive in Advent Children. Before I knew it, I was hearing the feet of my friends landing behind me. No one asked any questions as to how it was we just jumped from about 6 stories up, but it was about to get weirder anyway. 



“Ok, so how do you suggest we get over there?” Todd, asked. Exhaling once, I tried to give the easiest directions I could. “Just tell yourself that you’re dreaming, and follow me.” Of course this got the deer-in-headlights reaction from all three of them. No further words, I took my own advice, knowing that it would be a far distance to the tower, and flying, sometimes, was not my strong point unless I was in the right frame of mind. I closed my eyes. “I’m dreaming I’m dreaming I’m dreaming!!” I demanded to myself reassuringly. Boom. It was like I was opening my eyes for the very first time. A sense of confidence washed over me as the world became all that much more vivid.
“So…you’re dreaming?” Bruce asked, a bit confused. I didn’t even answer. I just ran forward and lept into the air, the wind screaming in my ears as I shot toward the horizon like a missile, ascending toward the huge architectural marvel in the distance.

I thought nothing of flying, which is the way I have the best luck with it. My mind was simply on getting from point A to point B. It was only a matter of seconds before my feet touched down upon the high circumference of the tower's main balcony. This thing had to be a few miles high; a twisted wonder of stone that seemed it was erected back in a time long since forgotten. I gazed in through one of the numerous balcony doors and began to walk forward. Turning my attention behind me, I’d noticed that Bruce and Todd were already walking on the stone surface, right on my heels, Jesse was just landing as well. No words about why we were able to do the things we were doing, we entered the tower like some sort of small, unlikely task force (which corresponds to the idea behind the LD’ing story I've been planning to write in the future).





Surprisingly enough, the inside of this tower looked more like a run-down urban apartment than some regal empirical landmark. Couches, a tiny kitchen area that would have barely fit the four of us. Food left out on the counters, and a large steak, which still looked fresh, in a pan on the stove. 
From here on, things are a little more hazy. But it seems there is this old man that lives in this tower. And let me just say, I’ve faced some pretty rough characters in my dreams, but this guy was Bad. After what was most likely a long utterance of “I’m taking this world over” clich&#233;s, the fight broke out. This guy’s magic was crazy, and he was no slouch at hand to hand. While the others were a little reluctant, not quite sure of their powers, I suppose, I went all out on this guy with Kung Fu flavor that would have made Jet Li cower. 
But GodDAMN was this guy good.  :Eek: 

Punch kick block kick block punch block dodge kick feign punch wall-smash punch floor-break dodge punch. Fists and feet were flying everywhere, but I was just not making any progress with this guy. And on top of that, just as it seemed the others were ready to throw down…this old bastard just disappears; so quick that we are left standing in this, what seemed to be a bedroom (or study. It wasn’t furnished, and there were paint cans and newspapers all over the place) all alone and wondering just wtf happened. We knew that the only way out of this dead end bedroom was back through the hallway we’d just passed, because the massive room nearest the balcony is the one that connected all the rooms on the top floor. 

Slowly, we began to file out of the room, and as we went through the hallway, I made my way to the front of the group. One hand held low, I concentrated my mind on the pyrokinesis I knew was possible, because I still knew I was dreaming. (just not enough to KNOW that I could defeat this guy) My hand flickered once and then ignited into a bright orange flame. I held the flame around my hand while searching with my eyes for any signs of the old man. 



There was another small room (small is a relative term. It was still pretty big) that was parallel to the much smaller kitchen in the center of the hallway. Slowly I made my way toward it. Behind me, I heard a familiar Fwooosh and saw a flash of light. When I turned around, I’d seen that Bruce had followed my lead and found his own ability to produce a flame like mine. He smiled enthusiastically, holding up his flaming hand, and I couldn’t help but do the same. However, unfortunately, I hadn’t stopped walking toward the room when I looked back at Bruce, and when I turned to look inside of the room as I crossed the doorframe, I was blindsided. 
A vicious punch crashed into the side of my face and sent me to the side, I countered with multiple fire blasts from both hands, swinging my arms like an ambidextrous pitcher and assaulting this guy with pyrotechnics. His own magic countered horrifically well, though, small explosions of blues and greens emanating from his person to show that the fire blasts were simply having no effect. Finally, before I could get another shot off, or think of another tactic, the old man fired some green energy blast that blew me off of my feet and sent me crashing into the wall behind me, now on the left side of the room from the doorway. Shaking off the cobwebs, I glanced up to see the others streaming into the room, battle cries filling the air as they all went 3 on 1 with this fucker. It was all out war with this guy…and we were losing. 



I stood up and tried to clear my mind. I needed a charge of energy, and if that meant destroying this room to do it, so be it. I doubted the small explosion I was about to cause would have effected either of us too much, the way we were fighting, but the energy I would get from it would be invaluable. Clenching my fists, I began to well up my energy like a Saiya-Jin, a low “rrrrrrrrrrrraaahhhhh….” Building up in my throat. I could feel the coming energy start to push outward from my center, beginning to crack the floor under me, bendind the wall behind me out into the hall, and pushing the ceiling over my head up into itself. 

However, I was not focused. I think it was the sounds of our side losing that broke my concentration and kept me from getting that explosive power of the SuperSaiyaJin, that I was going for, and that probably would have won the fight for us. Not sure whether to keep charging or not, I suddenly noticed that everything had fallen silent. I stopped focusing my energy all together and opened my eyes. The old man had disappeared again, leaving us alone in the room.
The battle was definitely taking its toll. We were all suffering from various levels of kicked-ass syndrome. We were much more reluctant to search for him this time, but were definitely feeling a sense of responsibility. My lucidity was beginning to fade right about this time, but I was still very much in non-lucid control of my actions. 

We filed, slowly, out of the second bedroom, passing the kitchen that was almost straight across from it. Jesse leaned into the kitchen and stepped inside. Obviously exhausted, he uttered something like “God, I Have to Eat Something,” as tiredly as if he was in a trance, and the only thing that could save him was food, even at a time like this. (Lol..that Jesse…always eating.) So he goes straight for the huge steak on the stove and begins to cut it. A bit disgusted, not to mention thinking this was Not the time for food, I said, “Man, what are you doing?! Don’t eat That!” 
The second I said this, the fuckin pantry door beside us slides open and inside the old man stands, covered from head to toe in a pantry full of…insect larvae. (Yeah..I know….wtf?!    :Eek:  )The only thing we could see was his face, and the stone dead gaze of his whitish blue eyes that implied he might have been fighting us all while blind. 

He said “You have all fought well, but you will never escape my locusts!” And an endless flood of flying locusts streamed out of the pantry, covering the entire top floor of the tower in seconds, before we even had a chance to think. I was able to bust off a few more pyro blasts from my hands, even though I wasn’t lucid any more, while I staggered through the hallway away from the kitchen, but the blasts seemed to just dissolve in the thickening cloud of locusts with no effect. 
“Your powers are useless!” I could hear the old man’s voice through the swirling buzz around me. “My locusts feed off your energies! Your powers will drain, and soon you will feel your life force slipping from you!”

He was right. Being no longer lucid, I could feel myself being suffocated by millions of locusts swarming around me, masses of them coating my body like mud. I could hear nothing from my friends and was finding it harder and harder to stand. One of my very few tastes of dream defeat, I finally collapsed to my knees amongst the relentless swarm, prolonging the inevitable by trying to stand again, but to no avail. 
I was so tired. 
So tired that I knew I couldn’t go on. 
So, there on the floor, still in a knelt position, refusing to go down any further, I closed my eyes, and welcomed the darkness.
…..and then I woke up. 

Damnit……….this isn’t over…his ass is MINE.  
 :Mad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/25/2005
Bootcamp and Beetlejuice.

Only fragments of this one are still floating around in my head. I remember that this was a multi-tiered dream that seemed to melt from one situation to the next in a manner that kept the scenario going, even though each of the situations had not much to do with each other. At some point, not sure whether it was the beginning or middle, Todd and I were driving along somewhere and had to stop by a convenience store. I went inside while Todd stayed in the car. Now, what was funny about the inside of the store, was that it was that it was full of foreign workers. I mean Full. I mean You-Have-To-Slide-Your-Hand-Through-Someones-Armpits-To-Get-To-The-Beef-Jerky Full. Lol. But this isnt all that strange though, as most of the convenience stores are full of foreign (mostly Mexican) workers. (that, and Id been watching the news and hearing about the foreign workers taking the jobs of the American workers, lately.) Anyway, as Im standing in this long ass line, waiting for my turn at the counter, I see police lights outside. I notice, looking through the window, that they are right over by where Todd had parked his car. So, not worried about whatever it was I was going to pay for, I walked outside. Todd was face down on the trunk of a cop car with his hands cuffed behind him. Heated and confused as I was, I start yelling at the cop about how he hadnt done anything, and that the cops were just out harassing the hell out of people like us. I was just about to get into cursing at these two cops, male and female, when one of them pulled a larger version of Todds (waking life) smoking tin out from under his seat. Before then I didnt even know it was there, and I stopped mid-sentence. They opened the box and showed me the pipe and the freshly packed bowl sitting inside of it, waiting to be smoked. Shit. I said under my breath, unable to think of anything else to say. That didnt matter, anyway, because if I remember correctly, one of the clerks came outside screaming about how I didnt pay for whatever it was I still had in my hand after walking out of the store. And without a bit of hesitation on their part, the cops placed me in hand cuffs also.
The next thing I remember is walking through some long hallway, still handcuffed. Todd was cuffed also and walking beside me, and we were in a long line of people who were in the same situation. There was a girl in front of me, and though Im not sure who she was, she reminded me of Samara. Now, as it turns out, these cops were either corrupt, or not really cops at all. What they were doing weas taking some of us.detainees?..and training us for combat. A sort of expendable army; whether we wanted to or not. We passed this large window that stretched along the hallway to one side, giving us a view of the outside area. There was a small, fenced courtyard where people were being taught to shoot these high powered rifles and whatnot. They were aiming directly at us. Then a hail of gunfire erupted, and everyone that was walking around me practically dove to the ground. No glass shattered though. We glanced back up to see that the glass was bulletproof. The guards that were herding us simply smiled, mockingly, at all of our reactions and continued to lead us on down the hall. 
Eventually, we were all on some obstacle course; a deadly one, at that. We would have to do stuff like run laps on this small track that had these shin-high razors that would race along the floor one after another, some coming straight toward us from the front, some coming from behind. We had to keep ourselves alert enough to run laps while jumping over these long razors that would sever the legs of anyone not quick enough to get over them. Luckily, no one I knew got hit, but I do remember a few people going down, though I was spared the gruesome sight of severed limbs and gore, which I guess is the silver lining in a situation like that. Eventually, there was some hand-to-hand sparring and whatnot, but most everything else is hazy.
The whole ambience reminded me of the movie Starship Troopers, with the whole hardcore this-shit-could-kill-you sort of training, and even some of the surroundings. But this part of the dream was short-lived, and I had a strange false awakening that I cant really remember all of the details of. Also, there was a dream after that, that seemed to take place in some sort of swamplands. Alligators, airboats, all that good shit. I dont remember too much from this dream, besides Todd and I screwing around with some of those plastic, battery-operated lightsabers with dual ends on each, just being the retards we are. That, and strangely enoughBeetlejuice was in the dream, roaming around the swamplands being his crazy ass beetlejuice self (I had been looking through Halloween costumes last night, and saw this weird BJ costume, which is probably why the character was in my head) except, even stranger than this, was that it was a Jim Carrey rendition of Beetlejuice, not the original Michael Keaton BJ. Wtf is that about? Lol. I could tell that there was something different about him, and it wasnt until we got up close that I realized who was playing him. But anyway, Ive been awake for hours before writing this, so pretty much everything else is either too hazy to mention, or lost completely. Strange dream(s) though.

----------


## Wolffe

I can see where you're coming from with the starship troopers thing there. Have you ever seen the Battle Royale movies/manga/etc? The forced part of your dream really reminds me of them! I'd recommend them if you're interested  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I&#39;ve heard so much about Battle Royale lately. I&#39;m going to have to check that out because I&#39;ve heard it was really good. 
Thanks for the recommendation.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/04/2005

This was my first lucid experience with mirrors. I&#39;ve always been wanting to experiment with mirrors while dreaming, but I could never seem to find one or think of looking for one while dreaming. This night, I remember going into the bathroom and flipping the switch to turn on the light. Nothing happened. I knew instantly that I was dreaming, and I looked at the mirror in front of me. Even though the bathroom was dark, I still had enough light to see my own reflection. I put up one hand and touched it to the mirror. At first, I felt the normal waking world resistance, and then I thought I might be concentrating too hard. I couldn&#39;t push my hand through. So, simply letting go of Trying to push my hand through the mirror, I simply Did it. (There is no spoon. Hehe.) I simply welcomed the fact that this was my dream, and all I had to do was push my hand through, and it worked. Continuing through, I stepped through the mirror and into a dream scene change. 
Don&#39;t remember what dream followed, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/08/2005

Starting to set my alarm at 3:30 to wake up and see if I can increase my recall. It was a little rough waking up the first time, and I lost the dream I'd had, but I remember the end of the second session of dreaming, and had set the clock again after that, for one more round.
The second sessions dream ended with some strange guy following us around. I think it was Todd that I was talking to while walking, with this guy doing weird shit like rowing a boat down the street behind us, with no water around.   ::|:   Anyway, this brother keeps followin us around, singin some old slow blues as we walked a road surrounded by grass and plush trees. I'm guessing Louisiana, for various reasons.
Suddenly that was confirmed as I was teleported instantly to a house, filled with murky water. I sort of 'awoke' on my back, looking upward completely submerged in Gulf waters. There was a figure on top of me, and I pushed it up with my hands as I tried to free myself from the watery tomb. A little bit of light was showing in through one of the submerged windows, and the greenish ray fell over the figure and revealed it to be the head of the man that was following Todd and I through the, otherwise peaceful, scene before. The man was dead, though; long since drowned and water logged. He was black, before, but took on a really pale sort of spoil. Alarmed at the fact that I was still submerged, and not yet aware that I was dreaming, I pushed the body off of me, and swam up to me feet. For some reason, I'd seemed to be holding onto the head of this dead guy as I swam through the living room toward the door. Ironically, instead of trying immediately to exit the completely flooded house, I instead searched with my hands for the lightswitch. I could see around me just a little, but everything had a dark green murk to it, as the entire house was underwater. Finding the switch, I flicked the light on. Nothing happened. (Funny, how I expected the lights to work in a house filled with water. Lol.)  But even though they wouldn't have worked anyway, realization started coming in to me, I was stopping and thinking to myself "Hmmmm....why the hell aren't the lights working?" It was then that the dead head that was still in my hand turned upward just a little and said something like: "Because we're underwater, genius." Or something along those lines. Simultaneously, I'd realized that I was breathing under water. All three of these occurances were enough to grant me lucidity, and it seemed that they triggered the realization that I could hear the binaural beats that I decided to experiment with headphones with as I fell asleep. Annoyed for the last time by this "Guy" even after his death, I was tired of looking at him, and ready to wake up, so I did.
After waking shortly, I slipped back into about an hour's worth of HI and short dream sequences. Nothing really stands out enough to write down, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/09/2005
Just had a pretty strange one that I can hardly remember. There was a lot that went on, but I remember, by the end, that there was some supernatural chick we were all trying to get away from. She had these demon things following around her, and they were trying to get us. We (three or four of us) were driving in a van, and someone was praying a sort of 'repellant' as these demon things were attacking the van from the outside, ripping the metal and windows to try to get in. Slowly, fluidly, their mistress had materialized inside of the van, in the empty passenger seat, and started some sort of surprise attack on us from inside, but I can't remember exactly what happened. Freaky shit, though. Not necessarily scary, but freaky.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/12/2005

Pretty vivid dreams, last night. But the only one that has stayed with me is the one that was going on, the closest to when I was waking up. I was beginning to recognize the breakbeats that were playing (in the waking world) as I slept. They began to work their way into the dream, and I was beginning to pull off a few dance moves to them, sort of just idly showing a friend of mine how to bust some subtle moves. Being that I wasn't really trying, a group of guys over to the side started throwing out remarks and snickers and shit, so I stepped over to them, and asked what exactly was so funny. They said something about the dancing, and that they could do better. Sooo...with the music from my PC playing through my sleeping mind, I started to break out some real moves. 

That shut 'em up. Then I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/14/2005

I remember either two seperate dreams, or two parts of the same dream. The first, I was in a bar, pissy drunk, and I was eyeballed by some middle eastern men on the other side of the bar's corner. I couldn't remember what the subject was, but they were finding something amusing and were being very hush-hush about what exactly it was. Irritated, but not to the point of over-reacting, I simply gave them both a knowing, sarcastic smirk, and made made my way down the length of the bar toward the bartender. Putting my hand on the bar between two strangers to get my position, I was glared at by a man that was closest to my front. He muttered something about how I'd "Better move [my] hand from being so close to where he was," as if my waiting for a drink was somehow crowding his space. Already irritated, I leaned in closer to him and said something about how, if he wanted me to move my arm, he should have asked me repsectfully, and I MIGHT have done so. (No I wouldn't have. lol. But that's not the point) And continued to tell him that if he's not very big on respect, and would like to somehow Make me move my arm, that I would twist his fuckin' neck around 180 degrees, pick him up off of his feet, throw him over the bar into the bottles behind it, spilling alchohol all over him, and set his ass on fire.
He had nothing else to say, and went on about his business.

The second dream was in a grocery store. I don't remember too much about it, but a few things stand out. I remember that, high on one shelf, 2 liter bottles of soda were being sold, but they were empty, which was weird. Soon I was in the parking lot. I was walking with someone and all of a suddenly a car, driving in reverse toward my back, screeched to a stop and almost hit me. Whoever I was with (female) was saying something about how it was my fault because I was walking too far out into the middle of the lane. And I was like like "fuck that. Pedestrian always has the right of way, and besides, mother fucker could have given me Some kind of notice!" I began to walk again, and the car suddenly speeds toward me again, still in reverse. I could tell it wasn't going to stop in time, so I jumped up just a little bit, and landed sitting on the person's trunk when they finally stopped right under me. Pissed off, I jumped again and landed down on their trunks harder, crushing the metal lid down into the trunk. Some older woman got out of the car, looking like she was drunk as all hell, and started bitching. Deciding not to get into a "Bitch this was your fault!" rage, and just decided to keep on walking. Instead of my Olds, in the parking space was my late-father's '69 Grand Prix, which is mine now, technically, as of last night. Getting in the car, we began to leave the parking lot and (randomly) I saw my cousin Treasure in the parking lot with no ride, so I picked her up and took her home also.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/15/2005

Damn. Dreams in full force last night. I can't even remember how many of them I had. Four of them come to mind at the moment, which has gotta be a new record for me to remember at one time. First of, I was in a gymnasium playing B-ball with Todd and Joe. Very Very vivid and realistic dream. The physics were all competely real. Even my shot percentage seemed accurate. I think we were playing 21, because it was every man for himself. I remember making 3 smooth "all nets" and Joe was talking about how he's never been able to hit just the bottom of the net before.

In another dream, I was at a gas station, and Bruce and Brian were there two, but they were driving in Brian's car instead of mine. I don't remember too much of what happened in this one, but I know that at one time we were out of the cars and just being our obnoxious selves in the parking lot. We were throwing firecrackers and whatnot all over the area, and after a while, I started to realize that this was probably not a good idea. Slowly, nonchalantly, I began to make my way back to my car. As I was getting in, Brian and Bruce were still trying to hang around and bust off fireworks, but I'd began to see a couple of cop cars coming up into the parking lot. They slipped into the car, and we all drove casually toward the exit. I remember dropping one side of my car down into a little hole because I was looking in the rear-view and trying to make sure that Bruce and Brian didn't get pulled over. They didn't. They were right behind me, and the cops just circled around the parking lot on patrol a few times as we continued to drive off.

_Guns. Lots of Guns._ This one was in some sort of futuristic shooting range. It was enclosed area that you would step in in teams and go crazy on these targets. (I don't remember what kind of targets they were, whether they were alive, or even armed. I think they were mechanical, but I'm not sure. Right outside the door of the range, was a Massive cache of weapons. Everything from .50 Desert Eagles, to HKs, to Uzis, to some slick-ass .90 Pistols (whatever those were.) I picked up two twin .90's and I think Bruce was heading into the range in front of me. I don't quite remember too much of this one after that, but I remember it as a scenario of its own, so that makes recalled dream #3.

#4 Well I won't go too far into this one, but I'll just say it involved a manage-a-trois in a tiny, cramped bathroom. lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/17/2005

Went to sleep with the intention of completing the lucid task of the month: "flying to the sun and bringing back a peice." I overslept this morning so many of the details of the dreams have been lost in the hours between waking up and now, when I'm writing. I remember that one of the non-lucids had to do with a small child, though I'm not completely sure as to whether or not it was Cierra. Well, the thing with this child was that all of his/her thoughts and fears were somehow manifesting themselves and creating a lot of problems for me and whoever it was I was with. At one point, I remember having to fend off this crazy dog from trying to maul me. (Which makes me think the child was Cierra, now that I think about it, because her mom told me, yesterday, about how she was bitten by a dog on monday. So I guess that solves that mystery.)
 At some point in the dream, or in another dream all together, I had remembered my intention on completing the lucid task, and this immediately brought me to a pretty stable state of lucidity. Or at least I thought it was stable. Glancing around with the notion that "Alright, I'm dreaming. Time to get this task done," I'd planned to first stabilize my lucidity even more, so I closed my eyes and recited to myself "I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming" (Hey, it worked before) Only this time, instead of opening my eyes to an even more vivid and solid lucidity, I opened them to a hazy, unstable dreamscene, which seemed to be two dream scenes competing with each other. This was immediately frustrating, and somewhere within my trying to regain the sharpness a single dream scene, I'd lost my lucidity and melted into whichever was the first dream scene to take hold of my senses.
 I don't remember the dream at all, but I do know that I missed out on my chance to complete the LD task for the night. Damn. Oh well.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/19/2005

Drunk as hell last night. Don't remember a damn thing.
Surprise Surprise. lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/22/2005
"Interceptor"

Well, I&#39;ve been awake for about 14 hours now, so I can hardly remember a thing.

 I remember gaining lucidity about 2 or three times during the night. I don&#39;t think either of them had RC&#39;s, I simply Remembered to realize when I&#39;m dreaming, and I did. At some point, I remember flying. I&#39;d planned to get to the sun so I can complete the advanced lucid task, (which was to fly to the sun, break off a peice, and bring it back to Earth) and I was flying higher than I think I ever have. It was daytime, and there was a lot of huge white clouds set against a bright blue sky. I don&#39;t remember too much of the flight, but I remember being intercepted by someone before I was able to reach the atmosphere. I don&#39;t know who this guy was, but we started fighting in mid-air for some unknown reason. I remember him either kicking or punching me downward at a 45 degree angle that it sent me down toward the earth like a meteor. I was able to gain a pretty good amount of flight control, which is a good improvement for me, and I was able to skim my back a few inches above the ground and come to a smooth hover, looking up as the guy came down toward me. I don&#39;t remember too much of the fight near the ground, but I remember pulling off a move that I did in one of my recent nightmare-turn-lucid dreams. I grabbed him by the throat, jumped into the air with my other hand cocked back and spiked him down toward the ground with my fist like a volleyball. He wasn&#39;t able to right himself and slammed into the ground, making a crater in the earth that swallowed him beneath the settling rocks. I think I tried to make my way back up to the sun after that, but I don&#39;t remember anything else.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/23/2005

Calea, b6, and Melatonin....WHOA.   :Eek:  Talk about intense dreams. Too bad it was such a disturbing dream, otherwise I might have actually enjoyed myself.   ::|:  Something about a dog of mine (I don&#39;t really have a dog) I think this dog of mine died, somehow and turned into this weird demon/dog thing. I remember at one point trying to embrace it while the mofo was going all psycho, trying to bite me and shit. At one point it sank its teeth into my arm, and insted of panicking, I went along with the bite to keep a hold of the dog so it wouldn&#39;t escape. (Why? I don&#39;t know.) I think it had something to do with the bite, but holy SHIT did my back start itching. Even after the dog had disappeared, I was left with this excruciatingly horrible itching, burning, festering sensation on my back that would not go away. It was as if the skin of my back was boiling itself, but there was no heat, simply this tormenting, unpleasant feeling of blistering tissue all over my back. This lasted for some time. I remember that the dog came back later in the dream. It just sort of showed up, trying to get all psycho on everyone again. Not sure what happened to it, after that, but I soon woke up, covered in my own sweat. I remembered the transition from sleeping to waking and the weird sensation on my back, though it was persistant throughout the entire dream sequence, faded simultaneously with the dream scenario and was completely gone when I awoke, partially wrapped in my sheets but soaked in sweat.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/27/2005

I remember being in space. Though, I came to find out that this wasn't "actual space" I was actually manipulating this "space" with a Blender 3D interface. I was creating the universe, as it were, neurokinetically, while watching the meshes I created turn into planets, stars, etc. Unfortunately, I didn't use this space scenario to help me complete the lucid task of breaking off a peice of the sun. It would have been a perfect time to do it, because, other than this, I don't think I've ever had a dream in space.
Oh well.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/05/2005

My Dad was in last night&#39;s dream. I remember being in the kitchen, and making myself a drink while he was talking to me. At one time, he asked me a trick question, something about  what I thought of his being here, though I&#39;m not sure he specified what he meant. I say it was a trick question because when I answered, he simply gave me a "the hell you talking about" look and then explained how he wasn&#39;t "Really" there. He was only in my head at the time. This upset me that he would ask such an obnoxious question, and I told him so, more or less. Finally, I went back and sat down with a drink in my hand and was watching TV. The new Harry Potter movie was on tv (even though I&#39;ve never seen it. o.O&#33 :wink2:  and I started watching it for a little while. This dream was weird because I had elements from so many diffferent waking world things mixed in. At this point in time, the house was no longer mine. It had melted away seamlessly into the home of my dad&#39;s best friend in houston. At one point, Todd&#39;s dog came out of nowhere and stepped on my foot. One of his nails went into my sock and got stuck, then, to get it out, he started repeatedly biting and scratching my damn ankle until his foot got loose. Shortly after that it was day time outside. We were still at our friends&#39; house and were outside in the culdisac (sp) riding on some kid&#39;s dirtbike. I rode down the street and was met by a military vehicle coming toward me. I spun around and raced back to the house, looking back to see more vehicles joining in. When I threw the bike down and ran back inside, I looked back again. Snipers were taking position on the rooftop across from us. I only had a few seconds to close the door and tell King (my dad&#39;s best friend) what was going on, when there was a short knock at the door and one of the military came inside. I forgot what the point of his visit was, but at one time he found a weed pipe and just looked at all of us for a moment. Me and a shorter person (probably my cousin mario, because the house and neighboorhood had seemed to change again) told me to come outside and help me with something. As he went out, he was whispering to me about getting the hell out of here. I told him it wasn&#39;t a good idea because there was snipers on the opposite roof. He realized this then and we went back inside. After the visit from the military, King was left pretty shaken up, even though I still can&#39;t remember what they were talking about. A while later, as darkness was falling, I was riding with Todd on some back road, it was nothing but a clearing around us and high grasses. In the middle of conversation, I looked off to one side and saw King walking aimlessly through the grass away from us, a hopeless, defeated sort of gait to his walk. With one final step, he fell forward and disappeared. I screamed for Todd to stop the car and we both got out and ran over toward where I&#39;d seen him fall. Sure enough there was a massive gorge behind the tall grasses, and it seems King had just committed suicide. The only thing I could think of was that I had to search for him to make sure he was alright. 
 Lucidity hit me, momentarily, just as Todd was asking how I planned to get down there and search for him. I didn&#39;t have to do any reality checks, I simply began to realize I was dreaming. So I prepared for the long flight down into the gorge by pumping myself up with the phrase "I&#39;m dreaming, I&#39;m dreaming, I&#39;m dreaming." I ran forward and dove off of the side of the gorge. However, instead of flying smoothly down into the gorge, I got No Air at all, dove forward, face planted on the inclined side of the gorge, and rolled and tumbled down about half way until I slid to a stop. (Yeah, that sucked. lol.) Todd came down behind me, walking, laughing, saying something like "Oh that was smooth" or something along those lines. lol. Anyway, I decided to just walk down the rest of the hill since my momentarily lucid attempt to fly did nothing more than hurt my pride. We looked around the bottom of the gorge and found no one and lucidity started to fade. 
We were at the far end of the gorge and it dead-ended into a large metal grate. Behind the grate was a jet black tunnel that was a good 15 feet high. I was looking into the tunnel, wondering if we would have to get through the bars to continue our search. Suddenly, there was a low rumble. Something was getting closer, coming through the darkness of the tunnel toward us. 
A brief rush of lucidity came over me again, as it usually does in dangerous situations, and I grabbed Todd&#39;s hand and jumped into the air, flying straight up as a flood of water came gushing out of the grate with a force that would have swallowed us both and swept us off down the length of the gorge. (Funny how, when becoming lucid, my first instinct was to escape and not to realize that the water was actually not a threat. I think the mind&#39;s will to Survive First, question later, was pretty prevalent here.)
While flying up out of the gorge is when I noticed the sound of my alarm clock going off and woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/06/2005

I remember two dream scenarios from last night, though much of the detail has been lost since I had to hurry up and get here to work. The first dream was the most intense. It took place on some strange, off shore, structure. Like a rig or something. There was a long sequence of exploring this mysterious, seemingly abandoned place, though I dont remember who was with me. Sometime later, we realized we were being hunted through this structure by these things the resembled Yautjas (Predator Aliens) There were a lot of close calls, almost getting caught and killed by these things. After a while, the only way away from them was to sneak my way to the outside of the rig and jump overboard. Diving into the insanely blue waters of the middle of the ocean, no land in sight at All, I just began swimming as fast as I could away from the rig. But, of course, it was out of the frying pan and into the fire. As I was swimming, Id began to realize that there was something in the water with me. Something Big.Something REAAALLY big. Tentacles flew up around me; tentacles so large that they were each about as wide as a tree, and so long that I could never see the full length of any of them. What made it even worse was that this wasnt just an octopus or giant squid that was trying to get me, this was a horrific Monster. (Think of the creature in the movie Deep Rising. O.O!) It was attacking me from below, shooting its tentacles up over my head and trying to pull me down. At one point, it succeeded in crossing some of the tentacles over the top of me and pulling me down into the depths. While underwater, I could see this beast that was drawing me down further into the darkness, and yeah, he was an ugly sumbitch. The thing is, I have the distinct feeling that I got away from it, rather than being drawn all the way down and eatenI just dont know how.


The second dream had something to do with Adonis from high school.  I cant remember exactly what happened, but it wasnt anything Too out of the ordinary. Both of these dreams were extremely vivid. I do remember Adonis was leaving his apartment complex in a red Honda, and was doing so in such a rush (for whatever reason) that he caused an accident in the parking lot. Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/22/2005

I'm not sure if this all happened in more than one dream, or it was just a dream scene change, but they had intertwining subject matter so....whichever. First, I remember that there was a dream going on, something completely normal, hanging out with friends or something like that. Then, something happened, something very usual, but I can't remember  what it was. I think there was weird, paranormal, shit happening. Ah...now I'm remembering...there Was paranormal shit happening, but in the middle of all of it, my dad comes into the picture, and just starts talking normally, as if everything was fine. I remember looking away, cringing with sadness while my dad was talking, and one of my friends, a girl, but I can't remember exactly who, looks over to me and asks whats wrong. I told her that my dad has been dead for two months, and there he is in front of me talking to me. Then I brought it up to my dad, but I forgot most of the conversation that followed. I do remember crying and hugging him and telling him that I love him, and him doing the same.
Later, I was in school. (Not sure how I got there, or what was going on before I left, and not only did I miss my dad as a dream sign, but this should have been a clue, because I haven't been in school for years.) We were sitting around in our desks for a while, being obnoxious, and for some reason a massive brawl broke out. The detail was live-action, but there was a very anime-ish feel to the action. I remember doing some really sick acrobatics from desk to desk, landing on the teacher's desk and looking back over my shoulder, with a broken table leg in my hand, to a girl behind me that was crushing desks out of her way with a sledge hammer, chasing after me. lol. Everybody else was fighting their own little battles, about 30 people throwing down in a classroom. lol. It was wild.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/06/06
Dream Arena and War Time.

I remember two dream scenarios. The first of which started off in the Lucid Dreaming Arena. It was a little different, as to be expected, but I could definitely tell where I was. I couldnt tell if there was a group of my friends in the arena, just one friend, or just an opponent, but I remember that I wasnt alone. Not only was I sparring/fighting against whoever was in the arena, but the arena itself was creating its own obstacles. I remember that the floor was a blackish color, instead of the white floor that Id modeled, but I dont think that makes much difference. The walls of the arena were shooting lasers, flames, and all kinds of wicked shit at us while we were fighting/sparring. I remember a long snake of fire that would string along the ground at high speeds, making us have to jump over it while still fighting with each other.  I do remember being lucid for at least Some point in time, while in the arena. Though I dont remember too much about lucidity except for a time where I tried to do an aerial over one of the trains of fire and I thought it was strange that I couldnt land on my feet, even though I was lucid. I ended up landing halfway between kneeling and falling over. But oh, well. From what I remember, this dream was pretty cool while it lasted.

The second dream started off in some sort of bar. It was myself, I think Todd, another guy, and two or three girls. We were shooting the shit, having a good time in the bar, flirting with and kissing on the girls and whatnot. Very nice, subtle, atmosphere.
This dream, however, took an interesting turn. It seems that the group I was with, myself included, was actually in the military. We were in a war zone and were on some sort of leave while we were at the bar. I remember leaving the bar at night, and the next thing I knew it was day time, and we were back on duty, guys And girls together in a co-ed squad. We were up in some sort of tower, keeping watch and talking about politics. In this dream timeline, Bush was president still, but I cant be sure that the war was the current war in Iraq. Anyway, he had reinstated the draft and we were conversing about it. I remember that my view was something like Its one thing to go to war because youre willingespecially a war such as this one, but to Force people to go to a war that was not a war of necessity, is I think maniacal was the word that I used. As if on cue, a few rockets streamed overhead, far too high to be of threat. But our attention was drawn down below. I got up from the spot I was leaning down against and peaked through the railing of our tower. A large truck of enemy ranks was parked down below, the enemy fighters beginning to file out onto the sand like roaches abandoning a shelter. I remember having an HK MP5ish weapon at first, and firing from where I was just wasnt getting the desired effect. The funny thing about switching weapons, was that it was like switching weapons in a video game. One weapon slid out of my field of view until another came up in its place. (lol) I kept cycling through my weapons until I came toa rocket launcher!  Shoving the barrel between the rails, I fired at the truck. The explosion was so massive, and so close, that I had to pull my face away from the railing because I could actually feel the heat from the blast all the way up into the tower, which was a very intense feeling. Though Id taken out a lot of foes with the rocket launcher, we knew it wouldnt be long before they stormed the tower. We grouped together back to back, guys and girls together, waiting for the coming onslaught. However, when shadows started to flicker on the railing, showing that the enemy was ascending, guess who came up storming the tower? Fucking Ninjas!  ::o:  For some reason, this didnt seem strange (neither did the fact that it was instantly dark outside once again), and we broke into close-quarters combat, switching between short-range fire and martial arts. Wicked fight scene up in the tower. I do remember one guy from the opposing team seemed to be the leader. Slick, collected-looking guy who sat down on one of the rails with his arms folded and just watched us. I do remember one or two of my squad members running up to the guy to take him out, but he was so smooth that he kicked and grappled them out of his way without even getting up from his perch on the railing, and went back to watching the fighting, folding his arms. Everything after that is pretty much a blur.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/09/2005
Canterbury Kong

This dream started off back in my old neighborhood, Canterbury. My friend Melissa was there, even though she now lives in New York. Anyway, we were hanging out in my old neighborhood, though I cant remember how long we were there, or who had started off with us in the dream. Next thing I remember, we were getting chased by something in the darkness. (it was night out) I dont quite remember what these things were; wolves, demons, hell if I know, but I do know that there were a Lot of them. Mostly all we could see were shadows closing in on us after wed started running. They were filling the streets behind us as if the darkness itself was flooding out into the roadways of the neighborhood, toward us.  While scrambling through the driveways and yards trying to get through my neighborhood away from whatever was behind us, I started to realize I was dreaming (most chases usually get me lucid more than anything else) So, grabbing Melissa's wrist as she ran behind me, I ran straight toward the nearest house and jumped into the air. The jump was high enough to where my foot landed on the edge of the roof, and we started running on the top of the house. At the other edge, I jumped another great distance, a good 30ft, clearing the street beneath us and coming to land, still running, on the roof of the house across the road. We continued these exhilarating rooftop-to-rooftop long jumps, and I could see the end of the neighborhood up ahead. Turning my eyes to the rear, I looked down through the passing trees and could see countless four-legged bodies streaming through  the streets behind us like black  floodwaters through a small town. At the last house on the block, still clutching Ms hand, we dropped down to the ground, and ran toward the busy night-time streets before us. It would have taken too much time to stop and wait for traffic before crossing the streets and those Things were right behind us, gaining. So, taking a few long strides, I jumped into the air again, dragging her with me while clearing the packed, 4-laned road and landing on the other side. 

It was around this time that I woke up from the dream. It was only around 4:30am, and I had another hour and a half before I had to get up. So, I set in my mind to continue the last dream scenario from where I left off, noting that itd been years since I tried to do this, but it was worth a shot. Drifting, I fell back asleep.

When I began dreaming, M and I were still on the run. (It had workedto a point.) Instead of being where we were before, in Florida, we were where she lives now. New York. I also noticed that we werent being chased by those four-legged things any more, and we stopped near an alley to collect ourselves for a moment. Though the things were gone, I still had the distinct feeling we were being chased, I just couldnt tell by what. My answer came in the form of a thunderous footstep, one that shook the very ground we were standing on. I remember poking my head around the corner to see what the hell that sound was...and who do I see? Who do I see standing what had to be a half-mile away, who was still so tall that I could see the top of his body over the few buildings between us? Yes. King Kong, himself. (I guess my subconscious is getting back at me for having not seen the movie, yet. Lol) So, this big bastard notices me noticing him and breaks into a full sprint after us. Yup. It was time to run again. I grabbed M and we started hauling ass. Now, for the first part of this second dream, I entered it non-lucid, but, again, the chasing began to make me look for ways to escape, and that desperation began to make me realize I was dreaming.  I had low-level lucidity once more.
There was a skyscraper nearby, and I was about ready to try this jumping thing again. I dont quite remember too much of the trip to the top of the skyscraper, but I know it involved scaling the side of the building with M with a mixture of acrobatics, high-jumps, and all that good stuff, till we made it to the top. The top of the building was completely flat, with no detail, but the surrounding view was outstanding. Bright lights and nightfall as far as I could see. Unfortunately, I had absolutely no plan for what to do once we got up there. Before I knew it, a giant hand arcs over the side of the building and wraps around Mel, pulling her out of my grasp. 
I turned around, staring directly into the eyes of this giant ape as his head ascends to the level of the rooftop, giving a roar that almost knocked me off of the building, while holding Mel up over his head. My lucidity was flickering with the situation, each intense little event making me forget that Im dreaming an simply search for a way to survive. But as he was about to make his way back down the building with Melissa in his grasp (Heh. Guess shes all he was after. Lol) I remembered, holy shit, Im dreaming! I devised a plan on how to take down such a massive beast, and it came within seconds, my love for anime paying off once again, in the clutch. I planted my feet and drew up energy, cocking my arms back down by my side. Mimicking Goku from DBZ, I said Kame..HameHa! and fired a humongous blast of light blue energy out of my palms, nailing this big fucker right dead in his left eye! (mwuahahaha!!) With the shock, he drops M out of the air and I catch her, losing sight of the ape as he loses his grip on the side of the building and falls down to the streets below. Around this time, my lucidity was waking me up, I was wondering about what time it was, and whether or not I was going to be late for work, and I faded out of the dream just as I was hearing the loud crash from the multi-ton ape hitting the concrete below.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/11/06
Rollin Party Animals.

Todd and I were at a party somewhere. For some reason I got the feeling that we would go from one part of the house, to the other, and it would transform into a completely different house, but would still be a party atmosphere. The change was so drastic, that I remember going outside, in one area, and it was a house out in the middle of the woods, but going back through the house, and coming out another end, it was a second or third floor apartment party. 
Anyway, I dont remember too many details of the dream, but I do remember how one guys girlfriend was hitting on me a lot, and he was getting a bit pissed. At one point, she walks up to me in the middle of the room where a bunch of people are lying around, wasted (It turned out to be a rolling party) and she turned around and asked me to give her a back rub. So of course, I agree, and soon Im rubbing her back and shoulders, still standing, her boyfriend glaring at us from the couch. 
Now, in waking life, when Im rubbing someones shoulders or back, one of my pet peeves is when shirt fabric gets in the way of an, otherwise smooth, massage. So, as Im kneading my fingers down through the collar of her shirt, she just decides to take the whole thing off, obviously caught up in how good the shoulder rub felt. So, shirt off, I start working my fingers down her back and she, as if Really just caught up in the heat of the massage, continues taking the rest of her clothes off. Sooner or later, homeboy gets up off of the couch and breaks us up and gets in my face. (tall, skinny brotha with a beanie on. I cant remember what nationality the girl was.) He tried to intimidate me by puffin up his chest and chewing me out for messin with his girl, but I simply laughed in his face, told him that his girl was all over me all night, and that I wasnt That interested in her to begin with, but if she wanted me to keep going, that was her prerogative, not his. Also, I let him know that his tough-man act wasnt working and the best advice I could give him was to sit his ass back down. Lol. Sohe did.
The party went on a little longer, though I cant remember all of the details. The girl had gotten dressed again, but we were hanging out for a while. 
When the party was over, I remember standing out on the balcony, trying to get Todd not to drive home yet, because we were all trashed. For some reason, though, he was already downstairs in his car, and trying persistently to leave the neighborhood. I think I had planned on staying a while, and would catch a ride later on if I had to, because a few people were staying the night. (Wonder what My focus was on.  Hehe.) Anyway, as Im trying to yell at him from the balcony to come back upstairs because he was too drunk to drive, he loses track of what hes doing and slams into a parked car! Lol Of course the cops come. I remember it being a tough looking lady cop. Todd tried to be slick, and play it off as if he ran into something like a pole, having moved his own car away from the parked car he hit, as not to draw attention to it. He said something like Oh well Im just on my way home and I had a little accident, thats all, trying to keep the cop focused on the damage to his own car. But, quick as this chick was, she took a look around and walked over toward the car that Todd had hit, squatting down to take a look at the damage to the fender.
Well she said. Youre definitely on your way somewherebut it isnt home.

After that, I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/12/2006

Last nights recall is very fragmented. I feel like I was dreaming quite vividly for a long period of time, but I just cant remember most of what went on. I remember that most of my surroundings were pretty normal. It seems that most of my dream(s) were spent just hanging out with people, friends and strangers, but having a good time. I remember that some girl had a pet snake, a bright yellow one, and that, even though Im pretty good with snakes, something about this snake made me apprehensive to touching it. 
 Now, Im not sure what it was that triggered lucidity, how long I was lucid, or even some of the things I did while lucid, but I do remember realizing that I was dreaming at some point in time. I declared, out loud, that I was lucid dreaming, and someone around was like Yeah, me too! in a mocking sort of way, getting a little laughter from the people around. I was like Yeah? Can you do this? 
I tried to levitate. Unfortunately, I couldnt at first, and only gave a slight hop, and my feet met the ground again. More laughter, of course. The other guy said Sure! and he did the same thing, hopping up and down just like I did. Ok, that was kind of embarrassing. Lol. So I tried it again. I jumped higher and was actually able to float slowly down toward the ground. I remember getting this more of an amazed reaction from people around me, but most of the dream is lost.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/16/2006 
"Dream View of a Vampire / Lucid Landscape Exploration"

I was in a run-down town at night, with no clue how I got there. Looking around me, I was in some sort of attic that seemed to be candlelit, if I remember correctly. After a while, Id made myself out of the attic, where I suppose Id been hiding before, and quietly crept through an unfamiliar house. Finally, when I was discovered, I was met with fear and hatred. The people screamed when they saw me, throwing things at me while running away. After a while, there were enough people that had come to aid those who were, I guess, the owners of the old, broken-down house I was in. They were finally able to force me outside. From there, it was only getting worse, there was a sort of mob that was violently trying to force me out of the slums of their city. 
I was a vampire, in this dream, and it took me a little while to figure it out.
This is interesting because Ive never been anything other than human in a dream, before.
Anyway, the villagers were throwing stones and farm tools and whatever they could at me to get me to leave. Shortly, something was calling me away. There was a presence in my head that was pulling me to leave the town and head off in one direction. Without thinking much about trying to fly before I did it, I just jumped in the air to escape the angry mob and flew off toward what seemed like a telepathic call, glancing back once to see the torch-lit mob fading away beneath me. 
I was heading toward a castle that was high over-looking the town that Id just fled. At this time, I cant remember whether the castle was on a hill, or was actually hovering in the sky on enormous rock, but I do know that the castle was large enough for me to feel like a tiny speck against its broad face. Soon, I was landing upon the numerous front steps, making my way inside. 
Most of what went on inside is a blur, but it turns out that this was the haven for the vampires of the realm. This one, massive, building functioned as an entire community, within. For the most part, the vampires remained within the walls of the castle, but were known and feared in the villages around them. 


 After a while, I think I was hovering around the rooftop balconies of the castle during the night, Id begun to suspect that everything going on just wasnt natural, and I reminded myself that Id recently planned to ask myself, when something appears strange, what I was doing a little while before, and I came to remember that Id went to bed not long ago. 
I instantly knew that I was dreaming, which explained the weird things that have happened. I also remember that the next few times I got lucid, Id planned to walk around my dream world for a while, and simply observe it, and learn a little bit more about what I experience before I go off on too many more adventures.
I wanted to change the scenario from night to day, so I could have a better look around. For some reason, while trying to do this with my eyes open, I couldnt get the night to fade. I closed me eyes, willed the night to disappear, and opened them. It was suddenly Day time, then. I was standing on what seemed to be a sort of desert plain, a mixture of sand and tall grasses around me. I remember the impression of a lake close by, and there were odd rock formations in the, not to distant, distance. I remember flying for a little while. Not really too far, just hovering around the same area, still lucid, trying a bunch of different maneuvers. After a while, I landed again, and found a bunch of mole hills on the plain. Shortly after, I saw the mole, itself, and tried to catch it. (This isnt too odd, as we recently found a mole outside our house that has been digging up our yard.) After I finally caught the mole, I began walking around with it in my hands, examining it and how real it felt, though it looked like a mixture between animation and real life, I noticed. I think this is because Ive never seen a real mole before, yet, so I guess the only thing my imagination had to go off of was T.V. renditions. 
AnywaySo Im walking around, carrying this mole that is somewhat squirming to get out of my grasp. I happen to take my eyes off of this thing for just a moment, taking another look around, I think, and when I looked back down, the damn mole had turned into a porcupine! Shocked, I tried to put the thing down as quickly, and calmly, as I could, but by this time it was already pissed off and had jabbed me with a few of its quills. I dropped the porcupine and backed away from it, pulling the quills that had stuck me out of my arm. The porcupine wasnt done though, it seemed, and started following me. Freaked out by this spikey little bitch following me around, I turned to dash away from it and tripped, falling to the ground with a few of the quills still in my arm. 
Whats worse is that, when I fell, the tiny stones that littered the sands around me seemed to have instantaneously turned into large, discarded, porcupine quills. Before I knew it, they were all over me because Id fallen in the dirt and I was writhing to pull them out, beginning to panic and lose lucidity at the same time. I do remember, as I was being overcome by these things, that there was never any true Pain, more like a mental annoyance, like how it might feel if we never felt pain in the nerves of our injured body parts, but only that uncomfortable mental awareness of an injury that we feel beneath the surface. 
Thankfully, I woke up shortly after this.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/18/2006

Some little badass kid was running around being annoying. We were all in a sort of classroom, but as old as we are now. I remember getting fed-up at this annoying little kid that was making all kinds of irritating noises, so I got up, walked up behind him while he was in someone's face annoying the shit out of them, and slapped him in the back of the head.

..thats about all I remember. lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/20/2006

There was a lot going on in last nights dreams, but I only remember bits and pieces because I had to rush and get ready for work before writing everything down. There were a few different scenes, but most of them seemed to take place in my old neighborhood, in a party atmosphere. I remember picking up the new ninja sword that Id bought and having a sword spar with CQ in one of the back rooms, just because we were drunk and stupid. After a while, I picked up the sheath to my sword and used that in my left hand as if it was another sword, and he did the same. We were joking around, but I do remember accidentally slicing him across his arm with the sword. He didnt seem to care and kept on fighting though. There isnt too much about this scenario that I remember, other than that.
Also, there was a room where two girls, myself, and another friend of mine named J (from work.) J was already with one of the girls, and the other was calling me over to her. She was more adorable than fine, which isnt bad. We started making out and whatnot, and all I really remember about it was how annoying her tongue and nipple rings were as they were grating against my teeth. Lol. Small price to pay, though.  ::cooler:: 
Another part of the dream included D from Deland. I guess we were at his house or something, because we had a lot of land around us, and he was getting his dirt bike out for us to ride. I remember watching him ride for a while and waiting my turn, anxiously. It has been a while since Ive ridden a dirt bike and I couldnt wait for my turn. But, ironically, as he came back and I jumped on ( I remember how heavy this thing felt in my dream) I spent the rest of the dream trying to kick-start the damn bike. Id kick it over and over, get it to crank, pop it in gear, give it gas and ease off the clutch.and then it would just stall over and over. Lol. Damn if I didnt get screwed out of that dream.   ::|:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/23/2006

Tarzan-ish jungle dream. I was being chased by people with high-tech weaponry and was able to move through the jungle like the Tarzan from the Disney movie, but the dream had was in live-action and I wasn't actually taking on Tarzan's persona. It was more modern times, as I could tell by my clothing, and I think the fact that the beginning of the dream was taking place in the jungle came before I discovered I could navigate the trees so acrobatically. I think at one point I fought I giant supernatural beast in the middle of the jungle, but I dont remember anything about it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/24/2006
"Fragged"

This dream was in Canterbury again, at G&#39;s house, but she wasn&#39;t there. T was with there and we were sitting around shooting the shit. After a while, I remember hearing something in one of the back rooms. The house was very small with a hollow floor, so every noise was always heard through the whole house, and we could tell, in the dream, that there was someone there with us. 
I&#39;m not quite sure where we had them hid, but we both pulled out large handguns, like Desert Eagles, and I threw in a magazine, cocking the slide back once. We opened the door and went in the room. For a room that is a modest size, in real life, this room seemed to stretch on into another house; a dark labyrinth of old wooden columns and floorboards that seemed more like a massive horror movie attic than the suburban duplex that it represented in waking life.
Slowly, we crept around the area, hearing subtle noises and knowing that there was something hidden among the shadows. We ascended a small flight of stairs (that didn&#39;t exist in the real house) and into another dark level, weapons still drawn. Passing an assortment of pipes and wooden beams that were, themselves, shrouded by the lack of light reaching our position, I heard a sound right beside me.
The second I turned to wheel my gun in that direction, the wall exploded out toward me, the electrical wiring connected to it breaking and strobing the, once-blackened, area with white hot sparks. I could see a bright red flash of metal towering in the chaotic light before me, a large robotic arm whirring as it instantly shot up in my direction. In what seemed like less than a second, a metallic tentacle had launched out of the end of the arm, encircled my body once or twice, and held me in place. My right arm raised, as did T&#39;s and we both started busting off rounds into the face (and I use that term loosely) of this huge f&#39;kin robot that has me in the grip of one arm. It was all happening so fast that I have no problem admitting I was scared shitless.
The firing was short-lived, however, as the robot&#39;s head focused in on me. A number of bladed and spear-headed weapons rotated outward from behind the robot&#39;s back, all aimed ominously in my direction as my finger squeezed over and over on the trigger. I only had a good one or two seconds to process what was about to happen, staring death in the face in the form of about 3 robotic-arm saws and 2-3 other nasty-looking sci-fi weaponry. The arms lurched toward me simultaneously, and I was splattered beyond all identification, my perspective changing momentarily, into a disembodied view of my remains splashing all over the wall behind me, and hearing T screaming something, even though his words were muffled by the fading of my senses as everything faded to black.
Suddenly, I woke up on the wooden floor, hearing the sound of T shooting. Panicked, and wondering what the hell happened, I turned over on my back to hear what the hell the noise was. That robot was standing RIGHT OVER ME and starting to attack again. Jumping to my feet I rolled out of the way and stood up again. Terrified, after having just been crushed like a grapefruit, I panicked, stil having no clue what in the hell was going on. Having a bit of a breakdown, I sprinted for the stairs. T was right on my heels, calling after me and wondering what I was up with me. I didn&#39;t stop running until I was out of the house, and almost collapsed to my knees because I was freaking out. (I&#39;ve never lost my mind to fear like that, before, dreaming or awake. It was a strange experience.)
He was trying to calm me down, and I can just remember shouting something like "oh my god I fuckin Died&#33; I just Died&#33; What the hell is going on?&#33;" Bear in mind that we were standing in the middle of my neighborhood at dusk waving guns around and I&#39;m losing it.
T said something like "It&#39;s alright, man. You can just resurrect wherever you are. No need to freak out." 
I stopped for a moment and was like. "....huh?" (Well if This wouldn&#39;t have been a good time to realize I was dreaming   ::roll::  oh well.) 
I didn&#39;t even have time to focus on his words. There was a loud noise seeming to rise from all directions at once. A sound, subtle at first, like a jet engine or something. "Is that...a plane?" T asked. We searched the sky and found nothing. Our eyes were then drawn to the house just as the side door flew open. 
We didn&#39;t even wait for anything to come out of the house, breaking into a synchronized sprint as soon as we saw the door open. Rounding the side of the house, we took up hiding places in the open carports of the two houses next to each other, behind the house we were originally in and took aim at the corner of the building, waiting for this big ass robot to come &#39;round the corner. Instead, it was an 11 year old boy name Brian that used to live in the neighborhood.   ::|:  

In short, he came around the corner and we walked out to meet him, glad as hell that it was him and not the robot thing. He wondered why we had guns and told us that everyone was still waiting for us, inside. Going back around the house, we lookd in the window and saw all our friends sitting on the couches watching tv and waiting for us to come in. >.> Weird, embarassing, shit.

I also remember a false awakening where I woke up in a mix between G&#39;s room and my own and I still had the gun from the first dream under my pillow. After lying in bed and playing with the weapon for a while, I woke up for real.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/27/2005
On the Catwalk, Yeah.

There was a massive enemy base that seemed to be deep in a cavern, somewhere. Some sort of spy operation went wrong and my team was found out. I remember steel catwalks and railings all over, and once we were found out, we were being chased by guys with guns, swords, and some fanged beasts that they obviously controlled. I dont remember much of the dream at all, but I do remember sliding into a darkened spot between two large crates or pipe grids or something. 
The rest of my team had continued down the catwalk away from the people chasing us, and Id planned to wait in the shadows till they passed, and ambush them. Something happened, though, and I was found in this spot before I could get the jump on anyone. I slid out from between the pipes and started to fight the first couple of guys that came toward me, all while trying to make my way down the length of the catwalk also. I remember that the fighting was very fast. I was fighting the first guy swords-to-swords ( I think we both had two) and the enemies that were coming to back him up were shooting in my direction as well, so I was having to move so fast that I could block not only both swords from the guy directly in front of me, but I was also deflecting some of the bullets that were streaming in from my opponents back up with my blades. (Now that I think of it, it reminded me of Cloud fighting Yazoo and Loz in the forest on FFVII. Matter of fact, he kinda reminded me of Loz, except he had a pair of black goggles pulled up on his forehead.
I dont really remember how I got passed him, but pretty soon I was on the run again. As I was running the length of this catwalk that was suspended over water within this cave (think of the Cavern stage on GoldenEye for the N64), narrowly missed by the bullets that were coming at me from behind, I had a brief moment of lucidity. While running, it simply hit me that this was a dream. I didnt question it, I just knew it. 
This was very short lived, though, because as I turned around to make a lucid stand against my pursuers, these beasts, whatever they were, were rushing in toward me in a pack of about three. I dont even remember what they looked like, exactly, but now that I remember how much the action was reminding me of Advent Children, I think they resembled the Shadow Creepers that Yazoo and Loz were summoning in the movie. 
Surprised at their rush toward me as soon as I turned around, I panicked and braced for a clash with them, losing my lucidity just as fast as it had come on and going to war with this pack of creatures. I dont even remember the fight with them, but I do recall getting overwhelmed, and noticing that the men that controlled the beasts were closing in also.
With the rest of my team way too far ahead to be of any help, and these beasts too fast to outrun, I broke free of their group attack, ran to the nearest railing of the catwalk and dove off, head first, into the water below to make my escape. I didnt get very far before I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/30/2006

Weird house where objects seemed to materialized out of some portal.

False awakening where the time on my alarm clock was different from the time on my watch.

Small orange cat.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

02/05/2006
"Waiting Room"


Well, I remember being lucid in this dream, and I remember that I held the lucidity for what seems like one of the longest times ever, but I went to sleep drunk and hardly remember everything that happened.  :sweat1: 

 I was on an elevator, and I think  I hit lucidity while I was inside it. There was something in my coat pocket that had gotten me lucid, something like a DreamViews button. (Or is that a Crossroads button? I forget.) Anyway, I would keep sticking my hand in my coat and rubbing the button with my hand to keep reminding myself that I was dreaming. 
I remember taking the time to notice how realistic everything felt. When the elevator doors open I stepped out into a typical office setting and walked over to a desk with one hand still rubbing on the button inside my coat to keep the dream from fading. It seemed that I was in some place that was conducting PK experiments. Interested in what this experience would be like while lucid, I signed myself in. 
Taking a seat in the (empty) waiting room, I picked up a magazine and started reading it. I've never actually made it a point to do the reading reality check, before, and it didn't even occur to me that I was able to read about two entire paragraphs with no problem whatsoever, until I was about to start on the next one. I stopped and was like "Wait a minute. Isn't reading supposed to be all hard to do while dreaming? I thought the letters were supposed to be all messed up and change around and shit." Its obvious that I don't have too much trouble reading in my dreams, (I never have,) however, when I started back over from the 1st paragraph just to double check, the entire text changed, and the magazine was suddenly about a completely different subject! lol. It still wasn't any harder to read, though.
Don't remember too much after this, either, but I distinctly remember having had the sensation of being lucid for about 45 minutes - 1hr. I'm also positive there were other dream scenarios that I had last night, but I don't remember any of them.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

02/07/2006
Youre dreaming, son. / Lost

Very long and vivid Calea dreams last night. However, I can only remember pieces of them. Id waken up at regular time, a bit surprised at how potent the dreams were, but as Id laid there and tried to recall everything that happened, I ended up falling back asleep. Having awaken again, almost late for work, Id lost damn near every bit of the dreams that Id recalled before dozing off again.

In one dream, I did gain lucidity. I was in Daytona with my family, (possibly my Aunt Ks house) and there was a party going on. A lot of my family members were there, and there was, at first, nothing out of the ordinary. But, when I turned the corner to step into the living room, my eyes skimmed over everyone that was sitting on the couches, and I did a double take. 
My Dad was sitting on one of the couches.
I noticed him, and stared suspiciously at him as I was walking by him, without breaking stride. The moment I looked at him, he looked at me and said nothing, but we kept our eyes locked until I crossed the living room and over to the dining room table (which was on the opposite side of the living room from the dining room in my aunts house, and actually seemed to morph This side of my aunts living room into the dining room at my Grandmothers house.) 
When I got to the dining room table, I simply stopped and gazed at my dad for a moment longer, and he back at me. I could tell that our expressions were mirroring each other; stern, straight faces. Analytical stares. I was suspicious of him, and he was silently telling me that I Should be.
 It didnt take me forever to realize it, and I turned to the table and picked up a post-it note and pen. On it, I wrote. Im Dreaming, and, for some reason, started to write on it as if it was my journal, stating how I realized that my Dad was a dream sign. (Im not sure why it was that I felt compelled to do this, but I did.) I folded the paper up and put it in my pocket. My dad had walked up to me, by then, and we started talking about something. Unfortunately, whatever it was we were talking about is a part of the dream that I lost.  Lucidity faded shortly after that and the dream ended.

The second dream had something to do with being stranded on an island with a few friends. Im not sure how it was that we got there, but I do remember experiencing how we got there, and that it was really dramatic, but I just cant remember any of it. Anyway, we were on this tiny section of beach that was right in front of the mouth of a cave. We set up camp in the cave a built a fire, sitting around and conversating about our situation. There is Something about this dream that was really mystical, but its eluding me. Something about the each in front of the cave that we were in. But damnit, I cant remember what it was. Anyway, the main thing that I remember about this dream is that it seemed to last for about 2 days and nights, fragmented, of course. But I remember that wed gotten stranded in the day time, spent the first (COLD) night freezing our asses off, despite the fire wed built in the cave with us. The next day is when the mystical shit happened out on the beach, but DAMN I just Cant Remember what it was!   :Sad:  It was, however, going into the second night that everything is lost, and I think the dream ended. But, again, so much was lost when I fell back asleep the second time, that I really cant be sure.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

02/09/2006

Fighting the guy with the amazing kicks and iron foot.

Chillin with Nina. (myspace)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

02/11/2006

Massive UFO hovering over Central Florida. The Et's were received as benign, and I remember having some conversation with them. (They either Looked human, or were using human bodies as vessels, but it wasn't until night time until I got to talk to them, and there was always a sort of shadow over their faces. Something about the two that I spoke to seemed Very familiar, but I couldn't make out their features.) Don't remember too much cause I went to sleep hammered, but I do remember something about the anti-gravity systems of the huge ship over us (and those that started showing up worldwide) emitting a sort of wave of energy that was slowly, and silently, irradiating us. It started altering our moods, over time. (I began to get more and more Angry as the dream carried on, for, at first, no apparent reason.) This was a very long and vivid dream, but my recall on it sucks.  :Sad:  Don't remember too much more of it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

02/13/2006
"Stuck like Chuck."

Didnt sleep very well (or much) last night, so my recall is shit, but I do remember a few key points of last nights dream. (I can only recall one dream)
This was in someones two-story house, though I cant recall whos it was. The girl involved in the dream was someone that I know, and am really close to, but still dont recall who it was. Anyway, for some reason, I was staying the night at her house (which was also the house of her Sig-Other) and was sleeping downstairs. Sometime through the night, she came downstairs as I was laying on the couch and she crawled over on top of me. Wed curled up watching tv for a moment and ended up making out. (Damn I wish I could remember who it was.  ::tongue::  Think it was M, but Im not sure.) 
Well anyway, her spouse never did end up coming downstairs, so things were getting pretty hot, but, finally, she decided to put things to a stop before it got a little too far out of hand. I had no complaints because this was understandable, (sucked, though. Haha.) and we put back on the few clothes that wed shed.
Now, sometime after this, I started questioning what was going on. Before Id gone to sleep last night, Id been pretty serious about noticing when I was dreaming, and not letting an opportunity for lucidity slip by me. I dont know why, but it was fkin difficult as hell to find lucidity in this dream. I got up from the couch we were on and, I think, went into the kitchen. It was Really dark in the house, and I think I tried the light switch and it didnt work. Even that didnt tip me off, though. (Id recently flipped a light switch at home while awake, did a reality check, and found out I wasnt dreaming. The light was blown. Lol. This might have had something to do with not realizing I was dreaming yet.) 
On the way back from the kitchen, I passed a large, full-body mirror that was over by the fireplace. Id stopped for a moment and looked at it, completely unfamiliar with this mirror, and realizing that no one I knew had a mirror like this.
I was beginning to get the feeling that this Had to be a dream. Still everything was just So Vivid (the Calea) that I just could not tell if what I was seeing was real or not. So, I tried a few more reality checks. First I put my hands up and tried to push the fingers of one hand through the other palm. Nothing. I tried a few more times and it just wouldnt budge. Then, I looked over at the mirror again. 
The reflection just stared back at me, completely normal. I stepped up a little closer to the mirror and put one hand out. Leaning forward, I felt the cold glass as if it was 100% authentic. I pushed forward a little more, trying to stick my arm through the mirror. It resisted as a real mirror would. I tried again with a little more confidence that I could walk straight through the mirror if this was a dream.  I was actually able to sink my arm up to about the elbow, this time, into the surface of the mirror, but then it seemed to get stuck. 
Annoyed, I pulled my arm out of the mirror and glared at it. The girl, whoever she was, was looking at me from the couch, obviously wondering what I was doing. By this time, I was convinced I was dreaming, and frustrated with the failing reality checks and mirror test. So finally, I just said fuck it, and looked straight up at the ceiling. Determined to make Something out of this lucid dream, I planned to phase out (ala the matrix twins. Thanks for the idea, Placebo!  :wink2:  ) fly straight up through the ceiling and into the night sky above, and continue my experience from there. 
I bent my legs and imagined myself going through the ceiling and through the roof. But, when I actually jumped up, I remembered that this was a two-story house and got myself caught in the split-second concept of having to go through the second floor as well.
I think this was the kiss of death, though, because I ended up getting stuck IN the ceiling/second floor woodwork. Ive had this feeling once before, and I liked it even less, this time. If you can imagine what it feels like to teleport from one place and end up inside of a wall, thats what being stuck in a floor feels like. It sucks.
Anyway, I tried as hard as I could, but just couldnt pull myself up out of the ceiling/floor. I even tried to visualize the sky outside, and was only left with a split-vision perception of both the brown, grainy woodwork of the house, and a high-altitude view of the city I was in. 
It was in trying to bring the mid-air vision completely into focus, that I woke up.  
 ::|:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

02/15/2006
"Ni--er me this, Ni--er me that."

So I was at this family gathering/party thing of some girl that I was friends with for years. (From our relationship, it might have been A, but I can't be sure) The tables were being set, and we went to sit down. As we were sitting down, she seemed really upset and I asked her what was wrong. She said something about wondering when "that guy" was going to stop looking at her. I leaned my head over to one side a little bit and saw some really grungy hillbilly type guy just straight up staring her down from the next table over. He wasn't being casual about it, either, the man was grillin her hard. I asked her how long he'd been staring at her, and she said all night.
This girl's sister, who I was also good friends with, came and sat down on the other side of me from her sister, and we let her know what was going on.
We ate, and the man just kept staring. I don't even think he ate. After a while, it was getting late, and everybody was just kind of crashing wherever they were. The two girls and I had stretched out on a pallet on the floor, and were just kinda lazily laying all over each other like close friends are proned to do. As the tall one slept (the sister of the girl who was being stared at) the one that was (and Still was) being stared at got up and went to the bathroom or something.
While she was gone, the strange man (finally) got up from the table and started walking casually to the kitchen, and passed the pallet we were laying on, on his way. I hadn't fallen asleep yet and was just kinda laying there staring at the ceiling with the taller of the two girls asleep beside me. As the guy passed by, he started mumbling something about calling me Ni--er over and over and saying something about hanging me or something, if I ended up fuckin the two white girls that I had been stretched out on the pallet with.
Now this wasn't even part of the equation because I was only friends with these two chicks and that's it. We were more like family than anything else. So, casually, I answered back to him that who I fuck sure as hell wasn't any of his business, but if he threatened me again I would stomp the shit out of his ass.
I forgot what he said after that, but he turned around, away from the kitchen, and started walking back toward me. I jumped up to my feet before he got too close and got ready to fight him. By that time the few people that were still awake were all laying around watching. Before he got too close he stopped, talked a little more trash, and then acted as if he had scared me and turned back around to walk back toward the kitchen. I shook my head at how pathetic this guy was and turned back around to lay back down on the pallet. I just happened to look back over my shoulder and catch a glimpse of this guy running at me from behind to blindside me.
I took a quick step to the right and let my foot lag a little bit, tripping this dude from beside me as he stumbled passed. 
Suddenly, we were outside. I didn't even notice the transition until right now, as I'm writing this journal entry, and there were A Lot more people around watching us fight.
It's safe to say that I straight up Destroyed this guy. A bunch of people that knew the man, and obviously didn't like him, tried to jump in, but I kept getting in between them because I like fair fights. Anyway, yeah, I destroyed this guy pretty bad.
The two girls came up to me after the fight. The taller, older sister, was pretty much against all the fighting and at first started to complain about how "guys always have to fight" and blah blah, but I told her about how the guy came at me from behind, and she'd began to understand. 
The shorter girl (the one I was closer to) hugged me and thanked me, then we left the guy in the parking lot (that we'd been teleported to, without my knowing,) and went off to find something else to do.
Woke up shortly after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_02/16/2006
"Untitled/Blazing Trails"_

I remember two dream scenarios, but only vaguely. The first dream, I was in a hotel room or something. It seemed to be just a really small area, compared to what was going on, inside. There was this huge humanoid thing that was trying to annihilate me by stomping on me as I tried to escape this tiny enclosure. (Went to sleep after watching Doom, UnderworldEvo and parts of King Kong, all for the first time, so Im not surprised. Lol) I dont remember whether or not I got out, but I do know that this thing was so heavy, it would stomp its feet at me, Id move out of the way, and its feet would put massive craters in the floor. Its fists were cracking the walls whenever it was swinging its hands at me and missing.
Big ugly fucker, too. -_-
Second dream was much longer, but again, I only remember bits and pieces of it. Me, T, and someone else had dirt bikes and were driving them through my neighborhood. (I passed some kids weaving through the cars driving down my street on a four-wheeler, on the way home, yesterday. Thats probably where that came from.) At one point, the power lines on the side of the road snapped. (Dont ask me why.) And we had to slalom out of the way of the wires as they snaked around wildly, setting fire to the trees, landing in puddles of rainwater on the road, electrocuting pedestrians and all kinds of crazy shit.
Dont remember too much other than the basics, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

02/17/2006
Calea and Melatonin

Damn, so much went on in my dreams last night, Im not surprised I dont remember much. There are five different scenarios that I remember, though I lost most of the details of them.
The first one, I only remember one aspect from. I was in some sort of weird funhouse or something. The only other person I know was there was my mom. At one point, we were going down this long, dark hallway where the floor sloped upward at about a 70 degree angle, and the wall to the right of me wasnt straight up but leaned outward from bottom to top. Somehow, my mom was able to get up the sloping floor, which I think was a conveyor belt that pushes people back to the bottom. I tried a bunch of times to go up after her and kept falling back down. 
Im not sure if I did this because I was lucid or not, so I wont say I was, but I made my hands stick to the slanted wall beside me and climbed upward Around the conveyor belt in Spider-Man fashion and reached the top. Dont remember much after this.

The second dream was just plain Weird. I was at someones house that had a pool in the back yard. The pool was in an enclosure that was connected to the house and there was a bunch of large windows and a sliding glass door that separated them. Around the pool, itself, was a fence about 3-4 feet high. IN the pool was thiswell..I dunno wtf is was. It was some sort of hybrid between an anaconda and a seal. (o.O) It had the face of a seal, four short, stubby, disproportionate legs that seemed completely useless for an animal this large, a cylindrical body about 3 ft thick, and stretched about 25 ft like an anaconda. (Fuhkin Weird.)
Anyway, after a while, I noticed that this thing (that was creeping me the hell out, honestly) was continuously trying to launch itself out of the pool and over the fence to the patio. It kept failing, but getting closer and closer to doing so. I told whoevers house we were in that this thing was trying to get out. Pretty soon afterward, it disappeared under the water and then jumped back out like a dolphin or something, over the fence and landed on the concrete porch. It then started to writhe around wildly like it was rabid or something, swinging the length of its body around. Like a python on speed. It got so out of control that it started smashing into the windows and tearing up everything around. I dunno what pissed this thing off, but it was obviously fucked in the head. Dont remember any more details of this one, aside from the crazy-snake-seal-thing just completely losing it and wrecking shit. Thats about it.

The third dream was in Target (youll find out why thats funny, in a moment.) Some friends and I (my mom was in this dream too) were roaming around the store playing with all the knickknacks we could find. At one point, I found this little test your psychic ability tool that was like a little compass that you try to make move with your mind.
I remember how excited I was when I got it to move and called all my friends over and we took turns making the needle spin with our minds. (perfect dream sign. Way to go, G. ) 
Anyway, after a while, we were through the store some more and came to the sporting goods section. By this time, my mom was about to pass the gun rack and stopped too look at an old 30-30 rifle (Shes loves guns and westerns) and about fell in love with it. I started teasing her and calling her Rifleman as she took it off of the rack. There were all kinds of guns there so we were all looking through them. I picked up this badass little piece that was made of a see-throughish ivory. Now, I dont mean just the handle. The entire gun was made of it. It was translucent, like those thick, white chess pieces. Whatever the hell kinda stone those are made of. Anyway, the funny thing about this Target store was that there was a gun range inside of it! Lol. We all lined up in the middle of the store and were busting off rounds of all these badass weapons. 

The fourth and fifth dreams arent really too noteworthy, and I dont have time to go too far into them. One of them was playing football with a bunch of people in a huge field. Some girl was wearing my black and red sweater, and I was having a hard time throwing the ball really far because my arms were really sore. (Id been working out yesterday.)

The fifth was at a party at someones house. I think it was DJ Ns. It was daytime and a lot of us were playing basketball while others were cooking up shit on the grill. I say this was a different scenario from the one before it because Id woken up between them, and when this one started, after I fell back asleep, it didnt have anything to do with sports until I went outside and started playing ball. Ironically, though, even in this dream my arms were hurting. I could barely get the ball up to the basket because they were so sore.
Not too much significant went on in these dreams, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

02/21/2005

I was carrying my katana around with me at an old job of mine. (Daves phone room.) There was no particular reason I had it, I was just wandering around with it. At one point I was outside, (there were Much more people there than when I worked there,) when the cops showed up and started asking around for someone with a sword. I ducked backwards through the crowd and slipped back in through the back door. 
I don't remember much, but I do remember some action going on (I think inside the building.) If I'm not mistaken, I was sword fighting with someone or Something. I had Matrix DeZionized playing to try out the AVID method (though I feel asleep before being able to get too far into it.) I Think it worked, to a point, because I definitely remember some sort of fight going on (and I'm sure the sound of the cops showing up was in direct relation to the movie.) 
I hardly remember shit, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_02/24/2006
"Escape and Recapture"_

My earliest memory of this dream was being held captive in some sort of military bunker with T. I forgot the reason we were being detained, but we were definitely on our way to find out how to get the hell out of there. 
We were creeping through the halls, keeping out of the sight of the captors as they went on about their business. One thing I will stress; I had some Calea last night and this dream was Vivid. Completely indistinguishable from waking life. At one point, we had made it from the lower level of the bunker, and were in a hangar. The hangar doors were open, and the outside was swarming with personnel. 
Hidden away, we were wedged between some large hummer like vehicle and one of the walls of the hangar. I remember laying down on the floor and feeling the slightly cooled concrete beneath my hands as I cased the exit and tried to plan for an escape that I knew wasn't going to be easy. There were a few men on dirtbikes that were passing the open hanger every now and then, and I figured that those were going to be our best bet, because the hummer we were hiding around/under was locked. I remember having a short conversation of whispers with T, as we went over just how difficult this was going to be. Finally, we made a break for the exit.
I few of the men heard us coming as we got closer and wheeled around to fire on us. I don't remember how we took them down, but we dropped them and kept moving.
Once outside the hangar we knew we had about two seconds of leeway before we were spotted, so we dashed straight toward the nearest group of men with dirtbikes. Taking them down as well, barehanded (though I still don't actually remember _doing_ it, we jumped on the bikes that had stalled and fallen over onto the ground.
The alarms sounded before we could even take off. Thank god I had better luck than in my last dirtbike dream, and was able to start the dirtbike with one kick, this time. The shooting came from all directions at once as we sped off away from the compound, hitting the main road and redlining the bikes away from the scrambling troops.
We'd gotten somewhere down the road, and had planned to take a shortcut that we _somehow_ knew was there. Turning off of the road we went into the high grasses on the side where there was supposed to be a tunnel. (I think I actually Saw the tunnel earlier in the dream, and just don't remember it. But I have do have a very strong sense of knowing more about that tunnel.) 
The strange thing was, the tunnel was blocked off, this time, and we couldn't get in. It seems like it was covered intentionally by something/someone. We busted U-ies on the bikes and got back onto the road just in time to see the military having gained some ground and coming up behind us.
There was a sort of chase scene that I don't remember other than knowing T's bike was ahead of mine as we were racing back away from the soldiers. At this point, the dream seemed to end and/or transition.
We were at T's house, sitting around shooting the shit. There was no recollection of the dream before, and this had gone back into something much more closer to waking life. After a while, we were sitting around watching tv with his folks, when the doorbell rang. His mom gets up and goes to the door, as we minding our own business.
She comes back in with her head down and says "T, Greg, the police are here to see you."  :Eek: 
So we get up and there's all flashing lights outside. Still Very Very vivid. The man starts telling us about how we were charged with fleeing from prison (though it wasn't a prison) assaulting officers, (but they were soldiers)  stealing their bikes, resisting arrest, etc. I'd begun to panic as they were putting the cuffs on me, starting to push me back toward the car. And in my head, I did what I normally, instinctively do in such a bizarre and surreal situation. I wondered whether or not I was dreaming.
I was instantly lucid. The first thing I noticed when this happened was that the world got So Much More Vivid. This is normal for nearly every time I gain lucidity, but I could tell that this was more due to the Calea Z I'd had before bed. I was still getting herded toward the police car, and still feeling the grip of the situation that had a little more pull on my body that I did, because my mind was a bit scattered. The only thing I knew was that the situation was too intense for the time, I couldn't bring myself to focus on the fact that I was dreaming, that I was still in the process of being arrested, dealing with the _Intense_ reality of a Calea dream. I remember, disoriented by anxiety, beginning to fight and struggle against the men that were putting me in the car, laughing maniacally and yelling about how "This is just a B*!!$#!! F*(#!^ Dream!!!" a few times.
I tried to pull myself into another scene, but the Calea was making it so hard to pull myself away from my surroundings, consciously. Everything was _intensely_ vivid. I could Feel the trees off in the yard across the street, as if they were a part of me, and could see every detail around me in Hi-Def resolution. 
At one point, I’d only partially been able to pull myself out of the situation. Everything outside of about a 15ft radius faded from view, and was left with a sort of deep grayish fog. This lasted for about 15 seconds, and was really beginning to get on my nerves because I was simply trying to change scenes and Could Not Get Out of this one. I hate when that happens. Anyway, after a few seconds of a smoky-gray limbo, I woke up. 

Damn, what a waste. No more dream scene changes in the face of danger. Next time, it’s neutralize the threat with a severe lucid beatdown, first. 
 ::evil:: 

I’d planned to go find the old guy from my “epic lucid dream” a few months ago during my next lucid, but I got so wrapped up in the intensity of this one, it never even occurred to me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

02/27/2006
Higher Learning: Apocalypse

Another intense Calea dream. This one started off on a college campus. There was some sort of rally planned on the football field, and we were all gathering up and waiting for it to start. There were hundreds of people out there, everybody just kinda doing their own thing for a while. Todd and I were talking about something or other, when a few men appeared high up on one of the walls surrounding the football field. 
It started off pretty benign. The khaki-clad white guy started yelling something that wasn't all too interesting, in the beginning, though I can't remember what he was saying. After a couple of minutes, it seemed he was about to give praise to one of the star athletes of the school. He started quoting the guy's stats and whatnot as a section of the field opened right in the middle of the crowd, the crowd stepped back, in a wide circle, and gave this door room to open. 
I was near enough to the middle of the crowd to be able to look between the bodies of the people just in front of me, and see a large, black guy poised and ready for the platform below him to lift and carry him up into the viewing range of the public.
This is where the dream goes south.
This rally was actually a Neo-Nazi rally. (there was one out here in Orlando on Saturday, I hear.)
The dialogue turns into one of dissent and hatred, getting the minority of people in the audience, that was actually sided with the Neo-Nazis, a hell of a rouse. Scattered fists were starting to pump in the air, met sporadically with the heil Hitler gestures and the throbs of "White Power!"
A final command was given from the top and the crowd looks up to see a slab of concrete the size of a small car arcing down towards us like a meteor, threading the eye of the crowd and crashing mercilessly into the hole in the ground where the athlete had once stood in wait.
Terror made the entire crowd pulse backward from the center, in all directions, like a shockwave. 
At the same time, the sounds of assault rifles filled the air, unseen bullets raining down into select areas of the crowd as we scattered.
As I passed the people that were, once, behind me, I could see that a few of the Neo-Nazis that were in the crowd had began to fight and kill whoever it was they saw as their enemy that they could get their hands on. It didn't matter if you were a different race, sexual orientation, or were simply standing in the wrong part of the crowd. You were a target. With all of the people there, this would have looked like something out of Braveheart, if there was machine gun fire on the battlefield in the movie.
I ran across the football field and got to the fence on the other side. I immediately tried one of those long jumps that I've been able to do often in my dreams, though I wasn't yet lucid. I jumped a good 50 feet, but came crashing to the ground about 10 feet away from the fence. 
 :sweat2: 
Now, standing at the bottom, I jumped up and grabbed the top of the fence and swung my legs over. I didn't land all the way at the bottom, though, and sort of hung on to the fence with my hands and feet, a la Spiderman. Able to see through the fence, the chaos was still ensuing, and more weapons had been broken out. This was the beginning of Neo-Nazi revolution and they were coming out in waves.
Tight thing is, having had this weird position on the fence, I started to scramble along it horizontally, and even used webbing to get from the fence to the trees on the other side of the yard. 
T and I rendezvous'd (sp) later, and a lot went on that I don't remember too much of. I recall searching for my daughter. For some reason, I was calling for Sara, instead of Cierra, and I remember having to hand-to-hand a bunch of NNs as I was roaming this campus looking for my daughter. It is only now, after waking up, that I realize I was even searching for my daughter, because in my dream I was calling out Sara instead of Cierra. What was even stranger is that when I finally found her, she was a teenager. O.o If it wasnt for the lingering warmth of finding and embracing her, in tears, I wouldnt even know, now, who it was I was searching for. There is no doubt it was an older version of my daughter.
Everything after that is really hazy. I remember we had to leave the city, as this was a sort of civil unrest that was starting to spread across various other cities and states in the northeast. Strange, though, that the city was up north, rather than Florida. I remember getting on a subway with Cierra, T, and some of our other friends to escape the rioting towns, and we headed out west.
Thats about it, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

02/28/2006

Had a pretty good dose of Calea, last night, but I didn't lay down for bed until about 12:30, so my recall is shit. I will say that I had some Amazing H.I. though, zooming in and out on different aspects while fighting to stay conscious because it was so late. It was probably the closest to a WILD I've ever gotten without having been asleep first and then woken up. I'd have to say the H.I. was the highlight though because, even though I remember dreaming, I was a little too groggy in the morning to sit and try to recall details of the dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/01/2006

I anticipated a little bit of rebound, because I didnt get too much sleep Monday night, but, like the smart guy I am, I decided to toke some more Calea before bed. Mistake. I remember having a really intense nightmare at first. I dont remember much of the detail, but it had something to do with hanging out with Joe and some sort of humanoid thing lurking around the house trying to kill us. I cant quite remember what he/it looked like, but I remember the face being all mangled, and not exactly something you wanna experience in a Calea dream. Dont recall a lot of what went on, but it was intense enough to wake me up @ 3am covered in sweat.
Went back to sleep shortly after, not having the motivation to get up and write in my journal, which I usually have trouble getting back to sleep after doing, anyway. Second dream was much better, though. I was in a bathroom while the extremely sexy Pammy from my old job was taking a bath. (Funny that I havent seen her in over a year and just randomly though about her yesterday, and ended up dreaming about her. Heh.) Not much _happened_ but it was a good dream, nonetheless. I was sitting on the floor with my back up against the wall and we were just talking about old times and how we missed each other and all that good stuff. Id ended up going on about how adorable I always thought she was, and she acted surprised, even though I know she wouldnt have been in waking life because we used to flirt All the time.
Dont remember too many details from this dream, either, but I do remember leaning, taking the sponge from her, and scrubbing her down a bit, whichwell...didnt suck.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/02/2006
"Doom Island Recall"

A lot went on last night. Not even sure if I recall each scenario, but 2 of them stick out.
The first one actually had a dream before it, but the dream is completely lost. All I know is it took place in my old Canterbury house. (I wonder why most of my "at home" dreams take place there.) 
Anyway, after the dream, I had a really fucked up series of False Awakenings. A good 10-15 in a row, which is a record for me. What happened was, I woke up from the previous dream with my face partially covered by my blanket. I was laying on my side, and the blanket came up just to where it covered my eyes, and the top of my head was sticking out. So, trying to see what time it was, I reached up and took hold of the blanket with one hand, but when I pulled it down, the blanket was somehow still over my eyes. 
I'm like "wtf?" and I reach up to pull it down again and I can feel myself pulling the fabric away from my face, but the blanket would Still block my vision. It wasn't just darkness. I could see the designs on the underside of the blanket as well. 
Now, the f'cked up thing is; the second or third time this happened, I realized that these were just false awakenings, and that I was dreaming. But I was getting So Annoyed at having my face relentlessly covered by this damn blanket, that I kept trying to wake myself up instead of taking advantage of being lucid. I didn't even stop to really think "wow I'm lucid." It was more "DAMNIT ANOTHER FALSE AWAKENING?! GET THIS G'DAMN BLANKET OFF OF ME!!"  :sweat2: 
Sooooooooo...I spent the next 12 or 13 False Awakenings trying to will myself awake, only to wake up, find the blanket over my eyes, pull it down with my hand, and still not be able to move this sort of 'ghost blanket' that was covering my face, only to try to will myself awake and go through the same damn thing over and over again.
Sooner or later I woke up for real and spent a good five minutes on reality checks. lol

After having fallen back asleep, I had a Looooooooong dream. Me and some blonde chick dressed all in white like Scarlet Johansen (sp) in "The Island" were trying to escape some sort of facility (much like in The Island,) and were being chased. There were hordes of guards trying to catch us as we ran, aimlessly, through this labyrinth of futuristic, metallic rooms.
In one of these rooms was some sort of experimental portal. (This part reminds me of Doom. Damn Calea Z doesn't slouch on the dream-weirdness. lol.) So, being our only way out, we jump into this portal thing and are suddenly rocketted through space. (which was awesome.) We broke the atmosphere of some waaaaaaay distant planet, though I don't remember landing. Shortly after, we were roaming around this dark, barren wasteland of what seemed like chilled volcanic rock formations as far as the eye could see. 
We came upon some sort of door that led straight down, with a three fingered hand print in it. (Total Recall came on the other day. I didn't even Watch the damn movie and I haven't seen it in years!! All I did was pass by and watch the final scene where Arnold presses the handprint thing and floods Mars with oxygen! My mind has never put this many random movies together, before. But I guess I asked for this kinda thing, after my LDate profile. Haha.) As we were wondering whether or not to push this handprint thing, we heard something overhead. Looking up, we saw a blue streak of light falling toward the planet, then a large boom sounded and a burning blue hemisphere spread outward from the center of the blue light to reveal a tiny orb falling from the sky. Something else had just broken through the atmosphere of the planet, behind us.
We pressed the button quickly and the ground opened up. Jumping down into the hole, we founded that the inside of the planet's surface was a copy of Earth! Complete with a holographic sky beneath the rocks.
It was like Earth in the early 80's though. We mixed in, as well we could, with the people living there and even made some friends. I even remember going to a club where people were learning to breakdance, and trying to learn to windmill, myself (which I can't do in waking life, so I had A LOT of trouble with it.) Also, later that day, there was a football game going on, and I overheard the coach being a real dick to his players because they were losing. I stepped in and started giving the coach hell, and telling him to take it easy on the players and whatnot. I think I remember offering him a bottle of liquor and him getting so drunk he had to sit out the rest of the game. lol.
Anyway, the team ended up winning and homegirl and I were heroes. There was a huge celebration filled with alcohol and heartfelt speeches about how this was their first major victory in ages.
Sooner or later, we had to go, and everyone was trying to get us to stay. We told them about where we'd come from and "When" we'd come from and, fascinated, they wanted us to stay even more. But, we couldn't, so we said our goodbyes to new found friends and went off in search of a way back home.
I don't remember much of what happened after that, but I do remember finding another portal, taking it back to earth, and appearing in another room. I think no time passed on Earth between when we left and came back, because we were able to ambush some guards, from the side, that were chasing us toward the portal room before we left, which was pretty tight.  ::cooler::  And we went on in search for the real way out of the facility. (LOL @ being right back where we started, after such a long and plotted dream.  ::tongue:: )

After that, the rest of the dream is pretty much lost.

Oh, and there was another scenario involving myself, my daughter, her step-sister, her mom and her mom's husband. Nothing raelly noteworthy went on in this dream, that I can think of, but we were all getting along, which is good, in itself.

----------


## odds

Maaaaaaaaaan. I just read the first page of this journal, and it's amazing. You sir, are a master. This is by far the best journal I've read- I love how you have so many lucids where you just enjoy your minds imagery. I think it'll be the same with me once I start attaining lucidity. I was wondering if you're adopting anyone at the moment, because I'd be honored.  :smiley: 
Keep it up

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks man! Glad to know youre enjoying reading it.  ::cooler:: 
That one on the end of the first page is probably my all time favorite though. Haha. That dream was just dope. I think Ive got quite a few good ones, though.  ::wink:: 
And to tell you the truth, I was just thinking about putting in a request to become a dream guide. Ill see how that goes and if its all good, youll be my first adoption.

03/05/2006
In this one, T and I were going around robbing top exec big wigs for their pork barrel spending assets, (Audis, Benzes, Crotch Rockets, etc.) and going joy-riding around the city for a while. The whole dream had a real Grand Theft Auto feel to it. I even remember taking one of the bikes and jumping off of a parking garage like 10 stories high, and doing wheelies through traffic.

03/08/2006
This dream was long, but I know Ive forgotten all but one small scene. The whole scenario had something to do with mythological times and creatures. I dont remember very much at all but the high stone walls of a castle I suppose, and being dropped into a wide moat that had a long fall at the end, even though the water in the moat wasnt moving that fast. 
The main thing that sticks out in my mind as I was wading around in this moat, somewhat close to the edge where it went over the side of the wall and down to the pond a few hundred yards below, is that the water beside me rose a few feet. At first I thought it was just a large ripple caused by natural water stuff, but the wave never subsided. It simply stayed elevated like a large bump, about the size of a small car, in otherwise still waters. 
It was night time, and there was only a little moonlight shinning off of the water, so with all of the shimmering ripples, I couldnt make out what was the cause of this fluctuation. Suddenly, the darkness of the anomaly actually lifted from the bottom edge of this little hill. It replaced itself from bottom to top with a shadowy white surface, a huge glistening black orb staring back at me. There was something in the moat about 5 feet away from me, and whatever it was, its eye was bigger than my whole body. 
About 20 yards away, I saw a large fin shoot up out of the water for a second, curling in a motion that made me guess it was the tail end of the beast that was looking at me. I dont remember very much about what happened after this, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/09/2006

Going downtown with a bunch of people. Being on an indoor ice skating rink and having to piss, I pissed in the corner while someone was trying to annoy the hell out of me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/10/2006

 Being on a bus, I randomly remembered to remind myself I was dreaming. The realization just came to me and I tried to confirm it by stopping the bus that was traveling down the highway beside us with my mind. I struggled with this one for a while and I was only able to bring about a slight difference in speed. But, nonetheless, I knew I was dreaming. Dont remember much other than this tiny scene though. 
It came after waking up at about 4 and going back to sleep after having a little Calea. Unfortunately, Id talked myself into having a little bit of Mary also because I was worried about not being able to get back to sleep. (I usually dont fall back asleep after getting up around 4-5ish. I ended up drifting back off, but of course I dont remember much.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/14/2006

A lot went on last night. I’d gotten my new herbs and even though I tried some of the dream herb blend, I’d gotten to sleep around 12:30 and woke up at 5:30. So, although I can remember how vivid certain aspects of my dreams were, the content of them all are pretty much lost. 

One scenario, I was scaling what seemed to be a tall stone building, bare-handing the climb up the broad face like Stallone in cliffhanger. It was night time, and the city/village was far below, a few torches lit every few yards or so up the face of the building. At one point, there was a dragon attacking me from the side, its body more or less perched around the corner of the wall with its neck craned around, trying to bite at me from the right.
Don’t remember too much of this one, besides that, but I think I’ll end up drawing that scene pretty soon.  ::cooler:: 

There was another where I was hanging out/making out with some girl, but I don’t remember who. We were at a party somewhere, and Ja Rule comes up to me and starts talking like we’ve known each other for years. Lol. I was a bit confused at this at first, but just ended up going along with it. Can’t remember what we were talking about, though.

I woke up twice throughout the night, and I remember having more dreams going on than this. If I think of any more throughout the day, I’ll come back and add.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/15/2006

Joe lived in canturbury
Party. Two girls.
Gs house gutted.
----------------------------------
03/16/2006

Hardly remember this one at all. There was some big guy talkin a lot of shit about somethin. I think it was my daughter he was talking about. Before I knew it, I had the guy on the ground on his back and I was sitting on his chest with my fist cocked back. He kept running his mouth on and on to antagonize me, though I can't remember what he said.
There were friends around me that were trying to keep me from destroying this guy, (telling me that he wasn't worth it, etc. etc. The whole thing reminded me of the climax of Jet-Li's "Unleashed") but the guy just kept running his mouth.
Finally, I was so enraged that (unlike Jet-Li's character) I launched the most powerful punch I've ever experienced throwing and just about shattered his skull between my fist and the ground he was laying on. Incredible how realistic it felt.

There was much more that went on, but I can't remember it. Running off another 5 1/2 hours of sleep. 

Damnit. I have to stop doing that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/17/2006

Some girl had asked to see my Dragon glasses and was going on and on about how much she liked them.

I was driving my car and came to a stop light and realized my brakes werent working.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/19/2006
"Clean-up in Aisle Six."

Dont remember much of this one, but it involved being in a grocery store with friends, being chased by Xenomorphs. (the aliens from the _Aliens_ movies) These bastards were everywhere; crawling along the ceilings, the vertical aisle shelves and just about any other place else you can think of. We Did have guns, though, which was good. The only moment that really stands out was when I ran out of ammo with this piece of shit pistol that I had (that wasnt doing a damn thing) and I looked down the hallway perpendicular to where I was and saw an HK MP5 from a dead shopper. I ran the short length with a xenomorph right behind me. Without slowing down, I dove for the gun and did a forward somersault while grabbing it, spinning around one half time on my back and sliding to a stop, facing the alien while it closed in. Just as it lunged at me I sprayed the rest of the clip into the beast and dropped it a few inches away from where I was laying. 
I know much more went on, but I dont remember it.

03/20/2006
"Bay Area Brawl."

My earliest memory of this dream was of fighting someone one a city rooftop. Im not sure what exactly was going on while it was happening, but I do remember being knocked over the edge of the roof, and hanging on to a large stone cylinder while my legs dangled over the busy streets below.  I only had about a moment of lucidity, that I can remember. While dangling from the building, I looked down at the street, aware that, if I fell, I wouldnt be hurt, because this was only a dream. 
I dont remember whether or not I stayed lucid after this, (so I won't make that assumption) BUT after dropping from the multi-story building and making a soft, kneeling crouch of a landing on the sidewalk, the rest of the dream had these sort of metaphysical properties. 
The guy I was fighting, who seemed to give off the vibe of having these powers from the beginning, had thought hed killed me after dropping me from the building, and I ended up using the advantage to roam the rooftops for a long while after he left so that I could stakeout this guy and his habits from above, often jumping great distances between the tallest buildings of the city to stay on the highest rooftops. There was a slum area across a moonlit bay where I had allies, and I remember flying over that way for a while, though I dont remember much of what happened there.
After some time, Id gone back into the city, still having the element of surprise in that this guy had already thought hed killed me. Flying for hundreds of yards at a time between rooftops, I spotted him down on the streets, walking along amongst the scattered throngs of normal people. I dropped out of the sky around the corner of the building he was walking next to and ducked into the nearest doorway, Knowing that this guy would turn the corner and come right passed me.
He did just as I figured he would and ended up passing right beside me. I jumped out of the shadows and grabbed him by the shoulders from behind. I remember his surprised when I spun around and he saw me, the guy hed thought hed killed, and I remember having beat the crap out of him all superpower-like, though I dont recall actually doing it.
Shortly after, _his_ allies were on the hunt for me. This led to a huge chase that found its way back up on the city rooftops. I was on the defensive because there was just too many of them and ended up flying off to (what I presume was) the west, over a smaller section of the bay. 
It was less than a mile from the city to a tiny, wooded island out in the water, but it had gone from night to day in this short time it took for me to land there. These guys that were chasing me followed me to the island and had me hiding among the trees, using guerilla tactics to jump out and ambush however many of them I could from whatever areas I was hiding. After having cleared the area of as many of the enemies as I could, I waited until I was sure I could make an undetected getaway and launched back into the air, back toward the city. 
Again, even though the city was close enough to see from the island, only about a half mile away, by the time I landed on one of the high rooftops, it had instantly turned nighttime again. 
This is about all I remember, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/23/2006

Went to sleep using my AVID method, (but still went to sleep late, which didn't help my recall) listening to the Matrix DeZionized and had a dream about being chased by the CIA. Dont remember much of what went on in it, but I know that it had involved a lot of gunplay and shit. 
Another one was of me trying to teach someone to dance. There were three of us there, and we were on some small field or something and I was trying to show them how to do the arm wave. I dont think there was any music playing, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/26/2006

Nada.   ::|:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/28/2006
Older Sister

I know there was more than one dream last night, but I can hardly remember anything. In one, I was only about 9 years old, which is the first time Id experienced being significantly younger, in a dream, that I can remember. I had an older sister who I dont remember seeing, but was helping my dad in an audio studio that he had in the house.
My sister was a technical whiz, obviously, and I kept getting pissed that I couldnt help, and could only talk to them through an intercom system. She had a real attitude, too, and kept teasing me about how I wouldnt be of any help at all and I should just stay out because they were working.
Dont remember too much about that one, though.

In another one, I was holding someone elses baby. I think it was my cousin Nyras. I dont remember too much about the dream other than I was holding and playing with this infant. Thats about it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

03/29/2006

All I can really remember is hangin out with some of the ladies from work.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_03/30/2006
"Dream Views party and Fight With Dad."_

Woke up around 4. 
I had either two dreams that I remember parts of, or one dream that ran together. I think it was two, though. The first dream had something to do with meeting a bunch of the DVers and hanging out for a while in some type of apartment. It was just utter madness in there, as it probably would be if we all really got together to party. Don't remember too much about the party itself, but I remember Aquanina wanting to change her name, for some reason, but it was funny cause it was all "announced" in a mixture of liveaction and text as if she'd just changed her SN in the forum. Haha. 

Later, (I'm pretty sure it was a separate dream.) I remember my dad becoming involved. Something about waking up in that same apartment, but it was myself, my mom and my dad living in it. I'm guessing I had been "out late" the night before and had missed breakfast. My dad was on my ass about doing some sort of chores, and I told him that I was going to eat first before I did _anything_. He didn't take this very well and started getting all huffy and beligerent. At first, it just stared with us mixing words, and then he tried threatening me and shit. (He even went and grabbed a belt to try to intimidate me with it. Lol)
He got in my face, cracking the belt between his hands and mumbling something about "fucking with him."
After he got up that close, it was over. I hardly remember exactly what I did to him, but I do remember tossing him over in the corner by the front door like a pile of old clothes when I was done, his entire body broken in a way that seemed he had no bones beneath his skin, whatsoever. It was pretty hardcore, but yeah, he deserved it.
Don't remember too much else, though.
Laid back down to sleep.

Did WBTB and was having a short series of non-lucid dreams, in one of which I was smoking Salvia with T and J, another was where I asked some thuggish lookin cat for something, like a light or cellphone or somethin, and the bitch reaches down toward the gun I could see sticking out of the front of his pants. Before he even touched it, I was thinkin to myself "nnoo no, you don't want to do that." I didn't know I was lucid, but was confident that, if he were to aim it at me, I could disarm him. He did, so I ducked my head to the side while pushing the gun barrel the opposite way with one hand, and jamming my other hand into the hollow of his elbow, bending the arm enough to turn the gun back in his direction while securing my hand around the butt, finger on the trigger, disarming him.  ::cooler:: 
I also remember seeing a sunkin ship in another dream. The name of the rotting old vessel with the "English Queen Somethingorother" if I'm not mistaken. Pretty soon, I found myself wandering this strange blueish landscape, and I was beginning to wonder if I was going to gain lucidity like I'd been trying to do. _Bam_. I was instantly lucid after realizing that I was already dreaming. My first command was "Increase Clarity!!" and the resolution straightened up obediently. 
It was rather dark around where I was, so, unfortunately, I said "lights on!" and was absolutely flooded by bright white light from seemingly everywhere at once. I was afraid this was going to wake me up so I said. "Decrease light!!" and the lighting had gone down from bright white to grey, but had taken away so much of the clarity that I could tell that the dream was starting to unravel. It wasn't long before I woke up. :neutral: 
Oh well, all I wanted was to get lucidity through the WBTB method, and that worked, so I'm not complainin.  ::wink:: 

[Edit: Just noticed the 10 day intervals between my last three lucid dreams. Strange.]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_04/03/2006
"Interview/Bandits/Being Watched."_

I was applying at some high-profile job. In a newsroom I think. They were looking for an artist. T was there, and he'd already been working there before I applied. 
Well, long story short, they put me on some timed test to see how well I could draw, and were REALLY ambiguous about what it was they wanted me to draw at all. They brought up some dudes name that I guess was a reporter, and started talking about how great he was and saying that I should draw him. Confused and frustrated, I started telling everyone about how I didn't know who the hell they were talking about and asking for some sort of elaboration.
T wasn't being very helpful at all, and was having a sort of "Hey, I already work here. You're on your own" attitude about the whole thing, even seeing that I was probably going to fail this test without even have a proper chance.
I ended up scribbling down some outline of a man, which I didn't even get to start until about 15 seconds before the end of the probably 60 second test, because of all the confusion. What was left on my paper was hardly even distinguishable from any middleschooler's attempt at a humanoid form.
T looked over at the paper and shook his head, saying something like. "Damn, you know I don't think you were trying your best with that. That shit is just basic." I about blew up at him, saying something like "Of course it's fucking basic! I didn't even understand what I was supposed to draw!!" Without breaking his smug, comfortable tone he said "Yeah well I'd keep it down or your going to ruin any chance you still have, if any, of getting this position. You're acting very unprofessional right now."
Rage and frustration was practically spilling out of me at all angles and I could feel myself losing it. Luckily the dream ended before it got any worse.

In another there was a picnic somewhere with a lot of people around. We were in what could almost be described as a third world country with tiny wooden shops and stuff scattered all over the "campgrounds." There were bandits in the area and people were having to keep a lookout for them. Every now and then, dirtbikes or four-wheelers with this crazy muhfuckas would stream onto the camp reeking havoc; shooting into the crowds, robbing people, running over women and children. All kinds of fucked up shit. Don't remember too much besides that, though.

The last one involved something about trying to get it on with some girl in a hotel room being shared by us, my ex, and either my ex's husband or the brother of the girl that I was with. Can't remember which. Needless to say there was more problems than pleasure as we were feeling eyes on us the entire time we were going at it. We ended up cutting everything short because it was just too fuckin creepy.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

04/09/2006
"Backyard Battle"

I can tell there was much more that went on in this dream(s) than I can remember. The only two things that stand out were 1) looking for something in the woods while someone was chasing me and 2) gaining lucidity while at a party at a friend's house that was being busted up by some shit-starters.
 It wasn't until starting to argue with a bunch of them in the back yard that my lucidity began flickering in and out. A crowd was gathering as I was getting harassed by a group of like 4-5 guys, though I can't remember the reason why. I think it was the feeling of impending danger that brought about the low level lucidity. 
When the fight broke out I had full control over my movement and actions, criss-crossing back and forth in the middle of the circle to stun each of them systematically with light blows, weaving randomly from enemy to enemy so they couldn't quite gauage where I was going next. (A la Jackie Chan.  ::wink::  By the way, I'd fallen asleep with Matrix: Reloaded playing, could this dream have been brought on by the Neo vs Smiths fight? Hmm.)
Anyway, I had gotten a good one or two hits on each of them in a matter of seconds before beginning to have to weave my body away from their own attacks. This was that strange, unstable lucidity that comes and goes in stressful/nonstressful situations. In other words, the realization that I was dreaming krept into my head as I was amped up to fight and I was able to consciously direct myself into moves and acrobatics that I could never do in waking life. Straight-up awesome fight.  However, when the fight was over and things returned to normal, my lucidity just faded away with the coming sound of the, collectively drunk-as-fuck crowd cheering at how badass a fight that was.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_04/11/2006
"Cold Busted"_
So, first thing I remember is hanging out at G&#39;s old house. (In Canterbury...again. o.O) And I&#39;m sitting around smokin. Sooner or later, a cop shows up and surprises us on the porch. (There was at least one or two other people there.)
I palmed my bag of Mary and, I think, the burning joint also, letting my hand fall down to my side, and started talking all cool calm and collected at the cop, who had this "I&#39;ve got the upper hand" smirk on his face for the entire dream. It was almost scary how happily arrogant this guy was.
He said something along the lines of "so something tells me you&#39;re all just sitting around frying your brains. Just like your Dad does." His attention had turned to me.
"My Dad&#39;s dead, faggot." I replied, insinuating that he knew nothing about me and should shut his mouth.
"Yeah, so&#39;s mine," he answered back without missing a beat and told me how his dad was killed in action or some shit like that, as if it effectively countered my point, still smiling that "you&#39;re Fucked" smile.
I do remember once the cop turned around and was talking to one of my other peops on the porch and while his back was turned, without even thinking, I reached up and stuck the joint back in my mouth, lighting it and puffing on it a few times. Before he&#39;d turned back around, I remember thinking "WTF am I Doing?&#33;&#33;" I crushed the joint in my hand and stuck my hands in my pockets nonchalantly just as the cop turned back around toward me.
He more or less ordered me to give him and grand tour of the house so he could, unadmittedly, search for the weed.
While inside, I stood around idly as the cop went from room to room, looking around, myself, for a place to get rid of the weed in my pocket, before he decided to search me. I made sure it was one of the rooms he&#39;d already checked, but also was careful not to fall too far back behind so I could give the illusion to the cop that I was simply standing at the door way, watching him search the next room. 
While his back was turned, I leaned over to the left and stuck the bag that was in my pocket behind a picture frame in the main room, that was near enough to the door that I didn&#39;t have to move my feet.
As my eyes turned back to the cop, he was turning back toward me at the exact same time, so much so that I couldn&#39;t tell whether he saw me straighten up my body after leaning to stash the bag.
Saying nothing, he continued searching the room for the bud, and after a good little while we started heading back to the front door. He&#39;d gone a little farther ahead, and disappeared around the last corner to the main room on his way out.
I rounded the corner just a moment later, not daring to look down at the picture I&#39;d stashed the bag behind. But when my eyes turned toward the door, I saw the cop sitting on the couch, now in street clothes, leaning back all cocky with one leg rested on the other, holding my bag of weed.
"You know...you almost broke me," he said, laughing and shaking his head. "Just a few seconds more and I would have been out the door."
He ended up taking me jail. I even remember a short sequence _in_ jail, but no details of it.

Second dream had something to do with being in a liquor store.
 ::hrm::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

04/14/2006

Creeping through a high school campus at night. I couldnt see much more than shadow in front of me. There was suddenly a figure walking toward me in the dark. He was stalking toward me like he was ready to stop me from doing whatever it was I was doing. I think he had something in his hand which made me flick out my butterfly knife in retaliation. I remember grappling with him for a moment, but dont exactly know how I got passed him. 
I was moving faster now, after taking the guy down, and was aware that there were more people chasing me. Suddenly it was daytime, and I was creeping/running through halls full of school kids and teachers. The people I was passing were yelling shit at me, asking what I was doing here, but I just kept sprinting passed them. 
Some high school kid, at one point, started running behind me. I think he figured I was trying to just get out of school or something like that. We ran into a large room that seemed like mixture between the gymnasium and a shop warehouse. I looked back once to see this kid getting dogpiled on by a large horde of the guys that were chasing me, more of them still running after me through the hallways.
I remember going all over the school, on the rooftops and down in the exaggeratedly labyrinthine basement areas, but dont lost most of the other details. It was a very long, detailed dream, but I can tell my recall was damn near wiped out when I woke up; a perfect reflection of my combination of Calea Z and Mary J before bed last night.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

04/18/2006

I'd fallen asleep while waiting for the new 3D pic I'm working on to render. I remember dreaming that the pic had finished rendering, complete with some rooftop decorations that I hadn't really added in waking life, but was considering doing before I'd gone to bed. When I'd woken up, though, the pic had stopped rendering about halfway through.   ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_04/19/2006
"Vendetta"_

Jesus Christ, what an intense dream.  :Eek: 
(Had some b-6 and a little bit of Calea before bed)

Ok, so this was back in my old high school. A little while passed without anything unusual happening. We were all just sitting around BSing doing what high schoolers do. Sooner or later, (I was either walking through the hall, or in a classroom,) this girl that had been hanging out with us earlier was getting completely harassed by some wannabe thug. She kept trying to push him away, things escalated, and I think he ended up punching her in the face. 
Being the closest to them, (as I think anyone else in my group would have done the same thing) I rushed over and got in the dude's face, putting myself between him and the girl. He tried saying something about how I should move out of his way, and I said some witty little comment about not finding it necessary to retreat away from a man that beats on women. He lunged at me, and I remember taking him down, I just don't remember how.
So after this we helped homegirl up and made sure she was alright and whatnot and began walking out of class, as the bell had just rang. 
While I was going through the hallway, the girl caught up to me just before I walked out the door. She tugged on my arm from behind and I stopped, turning around. She asked, shyly, if I would call her sometime, and I said "Sure," pulling my cellphone out of my pocket to take down her number.
Before I could even get the first digit, this other chick comes from out of nowhere and just wraps her arms around me and starts forceably trying to walk me away from the other girl while sweet-talking to me about the "fight" I just had. I wasn't really paying all too much attention to this girl, but I held up a finger to the first girl and mouthed "wait there. One Second. I'll be _right_ back."
My intention was to take a few steps down the hall (that I was being 'led' through, actually) while this second chick said her peice and did everything she could to get in good with me, (as she was doing) but sooner or later, I realized we hadn't stopped walking.
I said something like: "Exactly where are you taking me?" in a joking manner, but seriously wondering. She smiled all sexy-like and said something like: "Well I have a little something to give you, for standing up for that other girl back there, the way you did."
Not one to refuse an invite like that, I continued to let her lead me on toward the gymnasium.
When we walked through the gym doors, there were about 30 people in there; not really what I expected, given the nature of the kind of surprise I _thought_ this girl had in store for me.
By the time we reached the middle of the gym, I'd had time to cast my eyes around the room. Everyone here looked like trouble. Black and white alike, these guys were definitely from the wrong side of the tracks..and they were all staring at _me_.  ::shock:: 
In the middle of the gym (and the crowd) the girl that was walking with me (or should I say 'walking me') let's go of my arm. She doesn't say anything, doesn't even look back. She just changes direction and walks off to one of the side doors of the gym and steps out...she'd set me up, and I had good idea of what was about to happen next.
The guy who's face I'd busted earlier stands up from the bleachers with a bat in his hand and starts walking toward me. I didn't get too nervous though until Everyone Else in the Fucking Room stood up and started closing in on me as well, blunt objects in most of their hands, also.
One guy came to the front of the mob and started to jenga, showing off that he knew Capoeira and that I was in deep shit. There was nowhere I could go because they were closing in on all sides, so I attacked first.
I slipped passed the first guy and ran straight toward the guy Id fought before and jumped straight at him, making sure I caught him off guard and got in range before he could swing his bat, kicking him in the face. He dropped the bat and fell backward, and I picked it up just as I landed.
Not knowing this was a dream, I had absolutely no expectations on winning this potential slaughter, but I was sure as hell gonna give it everything I had, and that meant not sitting still. Having grabbed the bat, I dove to the side instinctively, someone elses bat swinging downward without my noticing it. It hit the floor and the end splintered into a stake. (all of the bats were wooden) This having taken the second guy by surprise I think I cracked him over the head with the bat I had or something, because soon I was holding the full bat in my right hand and his ¾ of a bat in my left hand.
There were no superhuman acrobatics or Matrixian effects in this fight. I made no moves that I know I couldnt make in waking life. The only thing that kept me alive was the Speed. With my adrenaline as high as it was, my dream self was attacking and maneuvering just as fast as my brain could think, which kept me one step ahead of the mob. I was using the bats as if they were Kali sticks, criss-crossing them often, using the left mainly to block whatever/whoever was coming at me and the right for quick counter attacks. My main strategy though was to Keep Moving. I dont think I stood still once since the fight started, and was weaving my way between and around these guys, trying to keep at least one or two of them between me and the rest of the mob so they could have no chance of circling around behind me.
Damn this shit was crazy. Absolute insanity. Definitely the biggest scale dream fight Ive ever had.
At one point I did the double figure-eight thing that I know how to do with katanas where you alternate crossing both arms in front of you repeatedly which causes your weapons to create two nearly impenetrable figure-eights in front and on the sides of your body. (If youre into martial arts you probably know what this looks like)
Doing this caused the closest attackers to back up. A few of them tried to get some shots in, but kept having to pull back because they couldnt get in close enough. I used this tactic to clear a path toward the door, angling my body left and right to seal off any attacks from the side. But I knew I had no way to protect my back, so when I got far enough through the crowd I swung the bats around once to either side to clear some distance in every direction before breaking for a run toward the door, cracking a few more skulls and kneecaps on my way. I didnt make it, though, and wound up getting thrown to one side and pressed with my back up against one of the walls, bats crossed in front of me defensively, cornered by what was left of the mob.
There was absolutely nothing more I could do at this point so I just started running my mouth, trying to get to these guys psychologically by declaring they have no honor and calling them cowards for having attacked me with the numbers they had. Adding to that, I made sure to bring their attention to how many of their group was, at the moment, writhing around on the floor in pain, and that the only honorable thing for them to do, after such a disgraceful attempt to jump someone, was to let me go. (haha cant believe how quick I came up with that one! Lol)
This took its effect on their collective ego, and they slowly, reluctantly, released their hold on me, staring me down and letting me move away from the wall. One HUGE guy (probably a 300lb mix of fat and muscle) didnt seem to want to let me go like that and picked up a bat from the floor. He stalked toward me as the others (that could still walk) filed angrily out of the gym. I felt another wave of Oh Shit wash over me again as this guy got nearly nose to nose with me and cocked the bat back as if he was going to swing. 
Inside I wanted to scream like a little girl and haul ass to the nearest door, but I just couldnt let myself break this guys gaze, hoping my display of confidence and conviction would turn him away.
And it did.  ::wink::  Frustrated that I didnt shrink away from him, he threw down the bat and followed his friends out of the gym.

(Anybody still reading?  ::thumbup:: )

So after all this, there was a dream that I dont think was related. (but it may have been connected to the previous one, somehow.) Dont remember too much, but I do remember being on a huge bridge in a semi truck heading toward a large city. There was something interesting that happened during this time, but I cant remember what.

Later, in either another dream, or another part of the last dream, (I think they were connected but still not sure) I was back at home, sitting at my computer. My aunt and cousin came over, and there is a guy with them, which I think, turned out to be my cousins new boyfriend. (just in the dream, not in waking life.) 
But heres the twist. When we were introduced, I realized the guy she was with was one of the guys from the gymnasium fight!  :Eek: 
He flashed me a Hello again type of grin, and nodded a wsup. 
I nodded back, silently, but knew this could only be Bad News.
The day went on and this dude and I still hadnt said anything to each other, but he kept grinning whenever he could, and no one was looking, letting me know that the grudge wasnt buried.
Later that night (my aunt, cousin, and that guy decided to crash for the night) I was lying in my bed and saw shadows moving across my blinds from the outside. They were legs. Lots of them. I instantly jumped out of bed and raked my hand across the top of my dresser, pulling the katana down. When I unsheathed it, though, it was broken at the hilt (I also have a broken katana, but the one I pulled is the one thats actually intact in waking life). So I put the katana back and drew my gold and silver daggers, cupping them downwards in my hands and stepping out into the hallway and into the dark living room.
From this point on things got hazy, but I remember that at least one of these guys had a gun. (short 9mm like Joes new one.)  I kept the lights out and made use of the hiding spots I know of in my house. There were about 4 guys that broke in to the house (obviously led here by the guy my cousin was sleeping with.)
Luckily, though, they all filed into the house a little behind each other, which allowed me to silently take them out one-by-one with the knives without the next one coming finding out where I was hiding. (I didnt even see the gun the first guy had until it fell on the floor after I stabbed him.)
I remember then creeping back toward the room my cousin and the first guy were staying in. I was covered in blood, bordering on a nervous wreck and still wearing only my boxers when I cracked the door open.
I opened the door, but for some reason cant remember whether my cousin and the guy were asleep or having sex, but what I did notice was that 2 or 3 of the guys friends (from the gym) were sleeping in the room also.
The thought of rushing in and killing them all in their sleep DID cross my mind, but then I thought about my cousin, and what could happen if I acted that impulsively. So, coming down off of the adrenaline, and emotionally drained from having just murdered 4-5 people in self-defense, I simply closed the door quietly, and trudged back out into the hallway. I figured Id deal with the rest of them tomorrow, when there would be time enough to let everyone in on what was going on. I definitely didnt feel right killing anyone in their sleep.
When I walked back out to the living room, the kitchen light was on. (which wasnt before) 
My mom was in the kitchen getting something to eat or drink. I groaned an exhausted Hey mom, and pulled a paper towel off of the rack, obviously struggling with troubled thoughts as I wiped all of the blood off of the daggers.
Hey son, she replied, as she always does. Whats up? but when she asked that, she had a concerned look on her face, as if she knew everything that had just happened, and understood what Id done, and was sympathetic, even when she answered her own question with slaying people?

Thats the last thing I remember, but Gdamn what a dream. Lol.

----------


## odds

Wow, holy crap haha. That was a pretty intense conflict... man, how awesome would it have been if you'd become lucid? Keep it up!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. I know, right? Becoming lucid in the middle of that fight would have been tight.  ::evil:: 


_
04/20/2006
"On the Inside"_

Some strange dream that had something to do with a spy scenario in which I was working undercover as the hired help for some archeological theif. I remember how this guy was mad rich and had topless women and whatnot just parading around his warehouse while his employees worked uncovering stolen artifacts.
Tom Cruise made an appearance, being his odd, eccentric self. Don't remember what exactly he was doing, though. I think he was supposedly a buyer of some of the stolen artifacts or something. Haha.
Anyway, I ended up getting found out and had to escape from this warehouse while all of these workers tried to take me out. At one point the Big Man in charge of the operation had me cornered and was waiting for the right moment to tell his men to kill me, when I picked up one of the artifacts that this guy was running, and threatened to smash it on the floor. The guy practically broke out into tears begging me not to smash such a priceless artifact. 
I used that as my way out and backed out of the warehouse with the artifact held over my head, jumped in someone's pick up truck and took off.

I then had a false awakening in which I was late for work. I'm supposed to be there at 8 and it was noon when I looked at my watch. Damn shame I don't have a digital watch, though, cause there are no numbers to distort and use as dream signs on my watch. :neutral:
Don't remember too much of what became of this dream, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_04/24/2006
"N's Place and Dark Cierra"_

So I dont exactly remember how this dream began, but sooner or later, I was hanging out with this really cool, older but still pretty attractive, Australian woman, N, that sits in front of me at work. Id forgotten what the setting was, at first. I think all of us at the office were out getting drunk or something, but I cant be sure.
Anyway, this lady and I have gotten a pretty good vibe over the last about 9 months that Ive been here at this job. Shes into consciousness and lucid dreaming as well, and weve been talking about that kind of stuff forever, now. (which may be a huge part of why this becomes a lucid dream) So, back in the dream, she invites me to her apartment to hang out. (I think she has a house in reality, but in the dream it was an apartment.) I noticed there was something strange about this whole occurrence, but I hadnt figured it out yet. I was a little more aware of my surroundings, though, because something didnt _feel_ right. 
I parked in front of a long brown fence with a few missing boards in it, and took a look around. It was while glancing around the complex that I happened to look up, and see a bird flying into view from behind one of the buildings. This was normaluntil I noticed it was being chased by a flying _shark_! lol. 
 I instantly realized I was dreaming and didnt want to get myself Too excited. I couldnt help but grin, though. Id remembered that I wanted to spend a little more of my lucid dream time just exploring the details of different things and places, and stood in one place for a moment, just looking around and marveling at the dream world itself. 
I looked back toward the fence I was parked in front of, and I could see pieces of a little, light-colored house behind it. Walking toward the fence, I began to peer through the hole in the boarding at this house. For some reason, as I did this, my peripheral vision began slowly growing darker. The atmosphere as I was looking at this house through the fence was becoming more evil. Shadows were creeping in all around this house and my vision was zooming in and distorting like that cinematic type of shot that pulls the camera in tightly on a person or object while the surroundings grow farther away. It was starting to freak me out and I could tell that any more attention to this house would have deteriorated my lucid dream into a horror scenario. 
I turned away from the fence and my vision zoomed back out to normal. The darkness went away and it was day time again. Id remembered that Id come to hang out with N. For some reason, I knew her apartment was on the third floor, and I figured, since Im lucid, why not just fly up there instead of using the stairs? I looked up at the balcony I knew to be hers and lifted up off of the ground.
I had to keep myself steady while hovering because Im so used to flying fast in dreams instead of slow, and kept thinking about over-shooting the balcony and the roof all together. Haha. I did fine and landed on her balcony though and just walked in through the sliding glass door. The apartment was pretty big inside and I didnt see anyone home at first. I roamed the halls a little bit looking for her, and heard running water coming from the bathroom. The shower was on.
Still knowing I was dreaming, I wasnt too concerned about privacy, exactly, and I walked over to the bathroom door, which was open. However when I got to the bathroom, though the shower was on, and the shower curtain closed, there was, what looked like, blood all over white tile floor.
Great, I thought to myself. Here goes my subconscious trying to scare the Hell out of me again.
I crept slowly into the bathroom, staring cautiously at the bloody floor and closed blue shower curtain, nervously anticipating what kind of startling surprise I would receive on the other side. I ripped back the shower curtain and found.nothing. The shower was running, but there was no one in there.
Both relieved and even more nervous, I turned around and walked out of the bathroom, and down the hall toward one of the bedrooms. The second I turned the corner, N leans out from behind a wall and says something like HA!! GOTCHA, MATE!! and almost gives me a fckin heart attack. Lol. 
We ended up hanging out for a while, and since I knew it was a Dream Character, and not the real N.[Edited for Content.  :tongue2:  Hahaha] 
Sooner or later, this turned into an action dream, and I had lost lucidity. Next thing I remember, there was some sort of explosion or something at the apartment complex. It had to do with terrorism or something, and we had to clear out of the building as fast as possible. My daughter was instantly with us as we jumped in the car and sped away from this complex being over-run by jihadists. (Funny how dreams just change so randomly like that.)
Were getting chased in my Olds by some militants in a large truck, having a hard time getting away because the ground was suddenly rocky, desert plains-like terrain instead of asphalt. At some point, we were forced to leave my car and were running through the plains away from these guys. 
After a short while, I looked back as I was running, and N, my daughter, and all of the jihadists were gone. I was standing alone by some huge power station in the middle of nowhere.
It hit me once again that I was dreaming. Thats why everyone had simply vanished. After realizing this again, I wanted to change the scene to something else. I started think of my lucid dreaming arena so I can teleport there, but made the mistake of closing my eyes to will myself there, rather than using the spinning technique, and paid for it. 
Next thing I knew I was back in my bed, laying on my side and facing the wall, and had obviously woken up. I felt a tap on my back and my daughter was trying to get my attention, saying that she couldnt sleep and wanted to lay with me. I said ok and let her crawl into the bed, and I put my head back down. The very next moment, she was gone again, and I was feeling around the bed for her. 
I realized _again_ that I was dreaming. Cierra wasnt still here, because Id taken her home, yesterday! It was a false awakening. I was still in my bed, though, and everything felt very real. I wanted to make sure I was dreaming, and so I started to slowly fly up from the bed until I was hovering a few feet from the ceiling. Then, out of nowhere, Cierra calls me again and completely breaks my concentration and I fall back down on the bed.
She says the exact same thing she said before, and this time, as I look at her, there is a dark, foreboding shadow fallen over her face. I remember getting really annoyed. (When she was over this weekend, she was doing anything she could to keep from going to sleep and had gotten my pretty upset a few times because she kept trying to be slick) I kept trying to dismiss her in the dream (Im not sure if it was because I knew I was dreaming, or just because I didnt feel like dealing with it.) But she just stared at me from behind the shadow and repeating in a creepy monotone voice about how she couldnt sleep and wanted to lay with me. 
I said something like go back to your room and she just kept repeating herself. So, fed up, I got up out of bed and picked her up by her armpits and marched her back to the room. But, as I was doing this, the hallway between her room and mine grow progressively darker as we went through it, the walls and ceiling taking on a deep black/red hue the further we traveled down it. This was followed by Cierra, whos face was still covered in a black shadow, began laughing maniacally, in my face while I carried her toward her room, the laugh growing deeper and more sinister as the atmosphere grew more and more hellish.
Again, I didnt like where this was going at all, and Id had about enough, so I told myself to wake up, and finally did.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_04/26/2005_

DAMNIT. I completely lost a wicked lucid dream last night. 

I remember being in front of a mirror with a girl in the room like in my Stuck like Chuck journal entry, and that familiar scene brought me to a low level of lucidity. I looked at the mirror and was just going to walk through it, but something held me back, and I just put my hand out and sunk it into the mirror enough to know I was dreaming. The DC girl that was with me was actually happy for my achieving lucidity, as opposed to the LD that started off like this, where she just sort of faded into the background. And this time, having remembered getting stuck in the ceiling/floor in my last version of this dream, I flew straight up through the roof and out of the house with no problems.
What followed was a Loooooong lucid. The kind of dream that when you fade momentarily out of lucidity because of something going on, youre instantly able to remind yourself, with ease and no cues, that Oh yeah, Im still dreaming, and continue on from there with no problems. DAMNIT I wish I could remember what was going on.
I remember some sort of harbor area at night. There was gangsta shit going on, but I cant remember what it was because I had to jump out of bed this morning. Spent like 15 mins in the shower just thinking to myself WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED IN THAT DREAM LAST NIGHT?!?! lol

.but damnnothing more than what I got now.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_04/27/2006
Capped / Dads Journal_

I remember about two scenarios, though the details are sketchy so I'll keep it short. In the first dream, I was in a bar. Can't remember who was with me, but there was a guy behind the bar that I wasn't getting along with too well. I think he was being an ass to most of the people in the bar, but I can't be sure. So, sooner or later, we started getting into an argument about something and he just pulls out a gun and shoots me in the chest. (Didn't feel good, I can tell you that) 
The whole bar erupted in panic and everybody hit the ground, my self included. I kept from moving because I figured if the guy saw me still alive, he'd put another bullet in me. 
After a while, as this guy was standing on top of the bar, waving his gun around over the heads of the people that had hit the deck, my self trying to keep from writhing around on the ground in pain, someone yelled "CUT!!! Alright, great job, everybody!" and people started getting up again. I looked down at the blood all over me and there was no more pain, nor was there an entry wound. The painful shot to the chest had turned into nothing more than a movie effect.  ::wtf:: 
We all walked out of the bar and onto the midnight streets. It was a cross between the Orlando "strip," and the slum areas of downtown, and was deteriorating progressively as we walked the streets. I think there were only one or two people with me, but I can't remember. Sooner or later, we got to this crossed off area run by this neighborhood gang, and we stopped. We figured we'd taken a wrong turn, and had better start heading back the way we came, because this was definitely the wrong side of town.
When we turned and began moving away as quickly (but discretely) as we could, gunfire broke out behind us. We started running as fast as we could while machinegun fire streamed in around us. Glancing at the wall just to my right side, I could see the line of bullet holes appearing within inches of me. Inevitably, though, one eventually caught my leg and I stumbled, struggling to keep to my feet just as my friends rounded the corner in front of me, and ducked out of sight. I was almost at the curve, but another caught me in the back, another as I spun from the impact of the last one, and another still. I crashed to the ground, with a dull pain all over my body. My stomach was wet because one of the bullets had gone through my back and out my stomach, and I was losing blood quickly.
Prepared to die, I stared up at the night sky with a hand on the wound in my stomach. Gunfire broke out again, but it wasn't aimed at me, this time. One of my friends that had gone around the corner ahead of me came back, scrambling out of the way of the bullets and grabbing me by my arm. He picked me up to my feet and dragged me around the corner to safety, surprisingly without any of the other bullets hitting us.
Don't remember much after that, though.

(Gotta run. I'll jot the second one down at work.)

This one was so weird I dont even think Ive got the concept right. It was something along the lines of finding a journal that was my dads. I was reading through it, and it turned out to be a Dream Journal. (obviously not a dream sign I was ready to recognize. :neutral :smiley:  I know my dad never kept a dream journal in waking life, but Im pretty sure it was his. 
Anyway, my Dad was still deceased in this dream, so I kept the journal for myself and would read it every now and then. (Though I cant remember any of the entries.) I remember going to bed at night or something (in the dream) and I was picking up the journal to read (or write?) something in it, and noticed that print was beginning to show up on the page as if an invisible hand was writing it. 
It turned out that my Dads consciousness was still alive somewhere and he was still having dreams, and these experiences were going directly into this journal that hed left. 
There is a lot more to this dream, but I cant remember a damn thing else. :neutral: 
Oh well.

----------


## italianmonkey

about the second

had almost exactly the same a pair of month ago, included me in bed reading the journal, except it wasnt my dad's but my mum's. I also "went in" the diary to visit a sort of ghost town that I thought were the ruins of new york - I had some control of myself but wasn't really lucid - I only knew it had been "her " dream or vision or something years before (in the 70s precisely  :Eek:  )

(she's alive anyway)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

You know, I actually had the feeling of "going into" at least one of the journal entries also, but it was so vague and practically forgotten that I didn't even bother to type it in. Ii don't even remember the scenery, only that "feeling of being there," if that makes any sense. But at least I have a note of it now, since you brought it up!  ::goodjob::

----------


## italianmonkey

yeah  ::|:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_04/28/2006
"Gothiko"_

G'damn Calea (and melatonin) did it again. :sweat2:

Ugh..I've only been asleep for two hours, but it's felt like an eternity. :neutral:
I had this fucked up dream about some gothic guy I don't think I know in waking life. Don't ask me why, but I invited this guy into my house and we were hanging out for a while without anything too out of the ordinary happening, but before too long, we start messing with my blade collection, and I noticed that he was starting to get a little weird on me.
Before I knew it, he was cutting his hand with my knives. Then he lifted up the front of his shirt and started slashing slowly across the skin of his chest. Completely bugged out, I started telling this guy to put an into that shit, and _quick_, but it seemed this guy had a bloodlust that he had no intention of stopping once he got started. After a few more seconds of this guy's self-mutilation, I'd definitely had enough. I was just about to tell him to hit the road, when he turned to me and told _me_ to try it. :neutral:
I'm like "You're fucking crazy," and he's like "Just _ do_ it," with this crazed, amped up look on his face. He was saying something like "It feels soooooo goooood.....watch.." and then he grabbed my arm and slung the knife down toward it, and I pulled my arm out of his hand, just in time.
He tried again, but I caught his wrist with my other arm and he actually started fighting against me. I'm like "What the hell, you crazy motherfucker?!" as this guy's trying his damndest to slice me. It had gone from wanting to give me a little cut, to just wanting to draw blood however (and however much) he could. We started wrestling in my room, (which isn't very big) and I somewhat dragged him, still holding the wrist that was trying to stab me, over toward the closet. Racing through my mind were all of the weapons I had that could have proved useful at the moment. I looked up quickly and saw the full-length black tang of my short ninja sword sticking out from under my clothes. Unfortunate thing is, this guy saw it too. I glanced at him glancing at it, and both of our free hands jumped out at it at the same time. He curled his fingers around the tang, before I got to it, and I instantly grabbed _that_ wrist, as well.
I pushed him backward out of the closet, and we fell on the ground. I think this is where he dropped the blades, and I was able to get my arm around his neck in a sleeperhold and pulled him up to his feet. He kicked and squirmed all the way down the hall as I dragged him to the front door. I kicked open the second, glass door and walked him out onto the lawn. (It was midnight and the neighbors were having a party, which I should have noticed, because I don't have any "partying" neighbors) 
When I felt we were far enough on the lawn, I leaned back a little and lifted my foot, kicking him in the lower back as hard as I could to make him sprawl out onto the grass. Using the  time I had, I Ran back to the house, closed the glass door and stared through it as the guy was running straight toward me. I fumbled with the lock a little bit, finally got it, and then closed the heavier door just in time to hear the guy slam into the glass door outside.
At least he was out of the house. Fucking psycho. I ended up going back to bed.

I awoke to the sound of snickering outside my bedroom window. (The last thing I ended up reading before bed was my "Vendetta" dream, coincidentally. I blame that for this part.) The gothic guy was back, and there was obviously more people with him. They sounded like teenagers or something, and he kept saying something to them like "I knew he was still up. He's in there. He's on that damn machine." or something like that (talking about the computer) I could hear them playing with the outside of the window as if they were trying to find some way inside. The last thing I remember was sitting up in bed, but then I opened my _real_ eyes, and I was still laying down. The most fucked up thing was that the sound was the last part of the dream to go, so even though I'd woken up, *I heard the bastards at my window!*  :Eek: 
It took me a few good minutes of laying in bed and trying my hardest to think rationally about what the hell was going on, after the sounds faded away, before I was able to confidently get out of bed. Even now, as I'm writing this, I keep glancing toward my closed blinds. All this even after a good 5 minutes of reality checks after I woke up.

Ugh....Gonna browse the site for a little while and see if I can't get all the creepy shit out of my head before laying back down to sleep.

[Edit: Had another one that had something to do with a room full of beautiful women. Just my luck I'd forget the whole damn thing, though. :neutral: ]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

04/29/2006

Too...much.....alcohol.......can't.....remember...  ....................dreams!

[Edit: I do remember being in California and having to illegally, and repeatedly, cross the US/Mexico border and sneak around the surrounding areas, for some reason. Can't remember what that reason was, though.]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_05/01/2006
"The Pack"_

Ok, I cant exactly remember how the plot to this got started, but it had something to do with Todd, Joe, and myself and we were searching for some kind of treasure or mythical artifact or something. I cant remember exactly what it was, but it was hidden somewhere up in the mountains. The thing about this little quest was that we knew the areas were being guarded by werewolves, and that the treasure we were looking for was actually hidden _inside_ the skull of one of these things, but that wasnt _too_ bad, because Id realized, through conversation, I think, that we were werewolves also. 
We pulled up to a narrow passageway in the snow-covered mountains. We were in Todds Jeep, but I think it was a different color. We got out and began walking slowly through this area that was nothing but high stone walls and snow all around, and was leading into the mouth of a cave. It daytime out, and the sky was a bleak and realistic grey.
At first, wed been moving cautiously, not knowing exactly how many of these werewolves were out here, but we knew we only needed to kill a certain one of these things to get what it was we needed, so we planned on making this an in and out operation.
As we were going in, the three of us saw something stirring in the cave. It only flashed by for a second, but we could tell that whatever animal was moving around in an off-section of the little cave was alone. Seeing the possibility for a 1-1 fight, Todd says something very Vegeta-esque  like This shouldnt take long, and suddenly starts running forward in the snow, throwing off his jacket as he sprints toward the cave and the large shadow within. He disappeared among the shadows and we couldnt see him transform but, from the sounds of the two monsters fighting in the cave, it appeared he had, seconds before engaging. Joe and I waited outside for a moment, listening to them go at it, and keeping our eyes on our surroundings because we knew the sounds of struggle would bring more. 
A few moments later, all had gone silent. Todd comes striding back out of the cave proudly, back in his human form, and wearing the tatters of what was left of a shirt and pants (as far as can remember. The detail on what he was wearing was sketchy.) The thing was, he came out empty-handed.
When Joe asked where the (whatever it was) was, Todd said something about not doing _all_ of the dirty work on this little trip. I remember arguing with him about that because the whole point of trying to do this as quickly as possible was to get out before reinforcements came, and now, one of us was going to have to take the time to go back in. I dont remember much of the argument, but I think we cut it short and decided to _all_ go back in and get it, because we were there before I knew it. 
In the cave, Todd was still refusing to get the (whatever it was) and was standing with his arms crossed. Joe, looking at the werewolf corpse didnt exactly jump at the chance, either. Finally Im like Fuck..Ill do it.. I remember hesitating a little bit, because I had to stick my arm up inside this werewolfs gaping mouth and pull something down from out of its skull. I just stared at the thing, not wanting to put my arm up between those jaws, and Todd said something sarcastically about us having to hurry up, mocking me for arguing about hurrying before taking my time with this part. Sooner or later, I got up the nerve and just shoved my arm up into the huge mouth of this thing and pulled out _something_, (I still dont know what the hell it was we went up there for), and we started running back toward the Jeep.
As we were running back, the inevitable happened. Just as we saw the Jeep in view, streams of these beasts came sprinting out of caves in the high mountain walls of the V shaped canyon we were parked in. There was no way we were going to make it to the Jeep in time, and we knew it. Their four legs were bringing them directly down the walls towards us faster than our two legs were letting us run toward them and the car. 
I drew back my shoulders and threw my coat in the snow. Leaning forward, I could feel myself transform, my muscles and bones expanding and popping into their new shapes, mind racing as if Id just shot up pure adrenaline. Ill never forget the feeling of running on all fours, paralleled by Todd and Joe, who had also transformed, directly toward the horde of other werewolves that were matching speed, in our direction.
Our groups clashed in the middle and what followed was a massive battle between our side, outnumbered, and theirs; bones cracking, blood and gore spraying along the jagged walls of the mountains face, being slammed up against the Jeep so hard that it cracked the windshield and metal frame; just an all out _war_ with the ferocity of a pack of rabid.well.werewolves. (felt very Underworld 2-ish)
I dont remember whether we actually won, or if we just managed to transform again and escape when there was a break in the action, (which could be considered winning, given the circumstances  :tongue2: ) but, before I knew it, we were back in the Jeep and leaving the mountains, covered in blood from head to toe. As we were driving back, I remember that one of my teeth were loose. I worked it out of my mouth and threw it out the passenger window. Then I noticed another was loose, and I did the same thing. Then another, and another. Though my mouth was already bloody from mauling our opponents, it was starting to gush with my own blood as my teeth were falling out by the dozen. (I never had the common my teeth are falling out dream before now, that I can remember. It figures it takes such a wild situation for me to experience one of the most universal archetypal dream scenarios. Lol.)

Later, (all my teeth had come back in  ::wink::  but Im still pretty sure it was the same dream) We were in some high-rise hotel suite at night. We were throwing a party that, I think, was to celebrate the victory (and money  ::wink:: ) wed made off of whatever the hell it was that we brought down out of the mountains. There was a hell of a lot of people there, good music, low lighting and everything. I cant remember too much of the detail from then on, but the dream pretty much ended on a hazy, but much appreciated, party atmosphere.
Good stuff.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/04/2006

Ugh. Can hardly remember a g'damn thing, lately.
Uhm...Hmm...something about being at work and thinking I was getting drafted into the military, but it was another guy in the office that had the same nickname as me.

Also, being in a club and dancing with some girl. Uh...shit...there was a lot more that went on, but that's about all I can remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/09/2006

Shit...all I remember is sex in a lawn chair, or something similar to it. I'd had some Calea and b-6 before bed, and I can remember dreaming for a long time, even remember something about being on a harbor at night, later on in the dream. It's all lost, though. 
I gotta break this recall dry spell. It's been a while, before tonight, that I had some Calea, though, so I have a bit more tonight, and the two-day dose should help out, some.

----------


## Ubik

> [Edit: I do remember being in California and having to illegally, and repeatedly, cross the US/Mexico border and sneak around the surrounding areas, for some reason. Can't remember what that reason was, though.][/b]



lol was that a dream or a drunken flashback?    :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LOL Hmmm.....now that you mention it.....

 ::wino:: 

Haha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/10/2006
"Supernat"

This dream had something to do with ghosts and/or demons. Most of it took place in somebody's house that was, I think, supposed to be mine. Other times we (don't remember who all "we" is, but I know Cierra was there) were out on the street, at night, driving around the town as this scenario was playing out. Can't remember what the hell was going on, though. When we were driving, there was a huge, dusk-lit church off to the side, as we made a left hand turn at a T-section, that stands out in my memory. I'd suppose it was relevant to the dream, though, because back at the house, we were dealing with all kinds of weird shit.  I'm not sure what all happened, but I'm 96% sure the house was haunted. (or something.  :tongue2: ) 
I think Cierra was actually posessed by something, at one time, and that I was fighting off demons with two large handguns, Devil May Cry style. 
(Edit: I actually think some of the dream / demon fighting went on inside the church also)
Hmm...I also remember sex with some chick in a bed in a back room, at the house...but I think this was _before_ all the weird shit starting happening. Hell, I dunno.
Also, at some point in time, as I was coming back in through the front door, after having a gunfight against the demons in the front yard, I think, I did become lucid for a few seconds. I just sort of came to the realization that all this weird shit was going on because this was a dream. Simple as that. 
But it only lasted for a few seconds, because I think _that's_ when I saw Cierra, posessed...I _think_ she had blood running down her face and white eyes, but I'm not sure.
I remember using at least one "mind-over matter" lucid dream power when I was trying to get the demon out of my daughter, but have no idea what it was, or how I won the fight.

----------


## italianmonkey

mmmh.. but who is that cierra always in your dreams??

(maybe you wrote about it somewhere but could'nt find it)

edit: may you adopt me?  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Cierra is my 5 year old daughter. Hehe.

And consider yourself adopted.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_05/11/2006
"Surreal Tournament"_

Had some more Calea before bed and had a much lengthier, more vivid dream, but its still my recall thats suffering, so I only got the overall concept, and a few scenes that stick out, really.
It was a bunch of friends, some non-friends, and myself. In some part of the dream, I was back in my old neighborhood doing god knows what. I remember my dad being in the dream for a moment, as we were getting up to go to work. Now that I think of it, I think I was younger in this part of the dream, and I was waiting for my parents to go work so I could reek havoc with my friends while they were gone.
Sooner or later, with a group of about 30 people, we had met at this old broken down industrial building that was about ten stories high and surrounded by a small brown fence. 
The purpose of this meeting was that we were playing a game that was something like a paintball war except, instead of paintballs, we were using live fire weaponry. There was a board set up that had about 50 or so cards on it. On each card was a weapon. It was a free-for-all for about 10 seconds to get whatever card(s) you want, and then you would trade in your card(s) before each round started for whatever weapon(s) was/were on your card(s). 
There was everything from Desert Eagles, to AR-15s, to Uzis, to crossbows, shotguns, swords, daggers, you name it. One of the cards was even an old rusted muscle car that one could drive around the compound in and bust shots at whoever happened to be out on the ground level.
Pretty wicked dream, actually, especially for being as vivid as it was.
I know a lot of my friends were there, male and female, but I dont remember who all it was. It was intense, though. I remember, at one time, this guy Marcus I know and I were having a shootout on one of the higher floors. I had gotten stuck with some piece of shit handgun, and he was coming after me with an assault rifle. I was in the stairwell and he was in one of the main rooms. Inside the room, the ceiling was messed up, and I could see through to the floor above. What sucked about being in the stairwell was that the walls were as thin as plaster, and as soon as Marcus found that out, he started shooting _through_ the wall and I had to dive over toward the stairs. 
I ascended the stairs and came out on the floor above him. From there, we had another shootout, where he was shooting up through the equally thin plaster ceiling tiles that were filling the spaces in the beams that were holding me up and I kept having to back up away from one of the larger holes in the ceiling, so I could hardly see down into the lower room to get a shot off. Dont remember what became of that, but I think I got him, somehow.
When it was over, we were all going to a party and were all walking toward some sort of club or something; just a mass of a couple dozen people streaming toward this building from the streets. The only thing I remember about it is that someone was yelling something and we were all hyped as hell, and as we were screaming and shouting through the street like psychos, I threw my fists up in the air along with some of the others but, without looking, ended up smacking some hot girl walking beside me in the face with my arm. Haha. 
I apologized and hugged around her head with my arms like a giant bandage, laughing. She was laughing to and said something seductive about how I could make it up to her later or something, and her friend that was walking beside her, who wasnt _as_ hot, but oh well, said something about making sure we let her know when I later is because she wants in on it. Haha. Dont remember too much after that though.

 ::sniper::

----------


## italianmonkey

thaaaankyou!!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Welcooooooomee!  ::D: 

_05/12/2006
"My Bad!"_

Long dream(s), but again, the content is mainly lost. I remeber it was some friends and I hanging out at a house at first. Some girls were over, and we were just BSing and having a good time. I remember, at one point, one of the girls was checking out my art portfolio on the kitchen table, but I don't remember too much of the conversation that stemmed from that.
In what I think was another part of the same dream, Todd, Joe, myself, and a few others were  trying to find out some crazy shit that was going on with the government and were in Washington DC, I think. The only part of this that I really remember is that I had a backpack with me, and inside this backpack, for some reason, was an Electromagnetic Pulse weapon.
We were on a train (subway?) and were shooting the shit for a while, I guess talking about our reason for being there, in the first place.
I don't know how it happened, but somehow, my clumsy ass trips over my bag or something and detonates the EMP. The entire train shuts down and comes to a screeching hault in the middle of the tunnel, and everybody's pissed.  ::chuckle:: 

Note to self: Even when I tripped the EMP, everything shut off, accept the train's interior lights. Gotta watch for shit like that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/15/2006
First Lucid Task Completed!

Hell yeah. Of the very _few_ things I remember from last nights dreams, one of them happened to be completing the lucid task of the month.  ::cooler:: 
As of right now, I dont even remember much of what I was doing before I realized I was dreaming. I had been walking down the street at night with someone, though I dont remember who. Wed come to what I think was an intersection, and I had noticed that a building off to my far right side had caught my attention. I think I had recognized it as the large church that was in my "Supernat" dream a few nights ago. (After I awoke from that dream, I had wished I would have used that building as a dream sign, the first time, because Id been concentrating on completing the task for a while, now.) 
Whatever the reason, I suddenly realized I was dreaming while I was still walking down the street having conversation with whoever was walking next to me. Without taking another step, I remembered the lucid task and instantly turned around, pushing off with my feet and launching myself toward the building. Flying toward it, I pulled back one arm and punched out at the base of the building, my fist and body tearing through the concrete of the wall, crashing through the center and then breaking through the opposite wall and ending up outside again. I turned around and saw the church crumbling down upon itself, as this part of the dream suddenly faded away as quickly as it had began and melted into something else. 
I remember much less about this other dream, but I do know that my dad was in it. I cant remember what all was going on, but I do know that I was really enjoying being with him, and I dont think I was lucid through any part of this dream. If Im not mistaken, I was a little kid again, and we were sitting around watching tv with mom and just having a good time, but nothing really stood out as far as significance.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/18/2006
Only thing I remember is that this dream took place in some sort of old castle or something. I think it had something to do with vampires, but Im not sure. The one scene that stands out was my being chased out into the courtyard at night by a four-legged creature that I can only remember as being a lion. I kept having to move as fast as I could and change directions as often as possible because this thing kept gaining on me. I remember being run up a tree, but then it followed me up into the tree also, and I was having to swing/leap from limb to limb to stay away from his teeth and claws.

05/19/2006
Damn, so much went on last night. Pity I dont remember a fckin thing.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/22/2006
"Invasion"

Calea and Melatonin.
Was heading down the street to Canterbury-like house. I know this dream was a lot longer than I remember. I dont even remember the order in which things happened, but there was a lot that went on.
Somewhere near the beginning, I was with one or two other people, and we were leaving somewhere, a party I think, and were walking down this looooong dark road that led to a dead end, which reminded me of walking through my old neighborhood at night, but different.
At the end of this road was my old house (or a variation of,) and my exs fathers house. (We used to live right next door to each other.) I remember something about going to his house, and the dream turning into some brief horror scenario that didnt last very long and I dont remember the details of, but I do remember referencing it to Silent Hill while in the dream. I think it was more just the atmosphere than any actual scary things, going on. But something weird was definitely happening inside my exs dads old house. Also the dream had something to do with me, and some girl that I don't think was my ex,  in one of the houses in the cul-de-sac.
Anyway, it had gone from night to day, eventually, and we were leaving the cul-de-sac and were walking all the way up the street again. This time, for no apparent reason, this little ankle-bitter dog came running after us. (not even sure who all _us_ was, it was still me and one or two other people.) We didnt think anything of it at first, until the dog jumped up and latched on to my arm with its jaws. I slung my arm down and the dog fell off, but what instantly back on its feet again, chasing. Then more dogs started streaming out from some of the neighborhood houses, toward us, and thats when we finally started running.
I remember ducking and dodging all these dogs as they took turns lunging at us from all sides while we ran, many of them sinking their teeth into us. I had grabbed one dog by the throat and tail and then yanked it upward with both arms, snapping its spine and tossing throwing it off to the side to fight off more dogs, which was pretty crazy.
The dream had gone on for a little while afterward and, the next thing I knew, it was dark again. I was with a whole crowd of people and there was some major event that was about to happen. It was the landing of a UFO or some shit, and everybody was gathered to witness it.
These robotic, bipedal aliens had gotten out of the ship(s) and at first everything seemed cool, but then, out of nowhere, all Hell broke loose, and they started attacking the crowd.
I cant remember what all kinds of weapons they had, but the ones that stood out the most were the squid-bombs from the Matrix movies. The robots would wind up the giant metal orbs and then sling them out into the crowd were they began exploding all over the place.
Right around when the people started scattering, I was forced to move away from my spot and run toward a wall to escape the orbs without getting blocked by the mass of people scrambling for their lives. For some reason, I figured I could jump and run sideways along the outside wall of one of the old buildings to get passed everyone.  It wasnt until _while_ I was running, horizontally, along the wall, that I fell into a low level of lucidity. 
When I jumped off of the wall, the very first thing I did was turn around and head straight back into the oncoming stampede of people. Weaving through the crowd as they ran passed me, screaming, I saw one of the squid bombs heading in my direction. It had flown over my shoulder and was way too high for me to reach, so, knowing I was dreaming, I caught it with my mind and slingshot it back toward the robots. It detonated at one of their feet and blew up a large section of their front line.
The others kept launching these orbs, though, and I kept catching them (well, most of them) telekinetically, and slinging them back. A few of them _were_ getting passed me, though, and sporadically blowing up a few of the people that were too slow to get away. Unfortunately, being so wrapped up in the situation, I lost my lucidity while fending off these attackers. It was a pretty cool scenario, though, so Im not complaining.


After this was another dream in which I saw my friend Aaron that I havent seen in a while, and have been kind of worried about lately. In the dream, I asked him where he was, and he told me that hes been locked up. I know where his babys mom lives, so Im gonna see if I can find out where he is and if there is any truth to this.

----------


## italianmonkey

nice battle

what about a topic about the relations between dreams and friendship?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Now that may be interesting. It seems that a lot of weird dream/waking life occurances happen between friends. I'd like to see what experiences other people have have with them.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/23/2006
Side of the Road

Ughonly got about 3 ½ hours of sleep last night. Im surprised I remember anything at all. :neutral: Although the reason I couldnt sleep, I think, was because I took my second multi-vitamin later than usual, and it has a lot of b-6 in it, so, since I didnt take it right before falling asleep (like I take the b-6 when I _want_ vivid dreams) it kicked in before I laid down to rest, and kept me up. When I did finally get to sleep, though, the dream was very intense and vivid, short as it was.

I was driving with some chick that was really familiar, but I dont remember seeing her face. It was night time and wed pulled up right outside of what looked like an upscale apartment complex. This complex, though, seemed to be in the midst of a huge riot or something. People were burning and breaking shit all over the place, but it seemed like a mix between a party and a riot because a bunch of people were just getting wasted and shouting enthusiastically as they were tearing the place apart.
We had stopped on the side of the road for some reason and were kind of just observing this chaos from just inside the gates of the complex. Suddenly two men came out of nowhere and started beating on the windows of the car. They had knives and were trying their damnedest to get in, one on both sides. The girl started screaming as one of them cracked the window on her side. I remember trying to start the car but it didnt start. 
Two men quickly turned into three, and three into four. They were pounding all over the car to be let in. The strangest part of the dream was when one of these psychos actually busted up through the _bottom_ of the car, in between the girls feet.  ::shock::  
I hadnt noticed until she started screaming louder and climbing up in her chair. Then I pulled one of my legs over the center console and we both repeatedly stomped the living shit out of this guys face, pushing him back down out of the hole in the floor panel.
Immediately after this the window on my side finally shattered and I vaguely remember having to fight another one of the guys off while seated inside the car. I think I might have grabbed his knife and used it against him, but I cant be sure. Whatever the case, everything had just suddenly stopped, and all the rest of the men seemed to have simply vanished or run away, and the last thing I remember was embracing my terrified and sobbing passenger after everything was over.

----------


## poeticDreamer

Dude...you kick a lot of ass in your dreams.  Next time I have a nightmare, I'm going to hope you show up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by poeticDreamer_
> *Next time I have a nightmare, I'm going to hope you show up.*



Hell yeah, that's what I like to hear! 

 :Boxing: 
Bring on the nightmare creatures, muderous villains and meth dealers!
(Haha, sorry Blue Meanie. I couldn't resist.  ::chuckle::  )

----------


## Gez

ahahahah that bit where the guy burst though the bottom of the car  ::D:   ::lol::

----------


## italianmonkey

> _Originally posted by poeticDreamer_
> *Dude...you kick a lot of ass in your dreams.  Next time I have a nightmare, I'm going to hope you show up.*



yes, he does

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahah @ Gez:
I know, right? I look down and see this maniac's head sticking up through the bottom of my car. Rofl. That shit was crazy. 






> _Originally posted by italianmonkey_
> *
> yes, he does*



And don't worry, monkey. You're on my "preferred rescuee" list, too.  ::wink:: 

Just send out the signal!!!


Hahaha.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/24/2006

Had some of the iamshaman's dreaming blend and I remember three distinct scenarios from last night, but the details are sketchy, except for the middle on which I remember pretty vividly.

At one time, Todd and I were at a party at some rich persons mansion. I remember the guy had his own helicopter and a large, screened in pool thathad a dolphin in it.  ::wtf:: 
I never actually saw the whole dolphin, but I remember being on a raft while Todd was swimming backwards in front of me while were having a conversation and I saw the dorsal fin come up out of the water behind him for just a moment and then disappear back under the water. I didnt really care about interacting with the dolphin at all, even though I was surprised when I saw the fin. I was just glad it wasnt a shark. 
Thing was, I think this millionaire was a corrupt Capital Hill fat cat or something, because Todd and I were having this hush-hush conversation about taking the guy down for some reason, and I remember both of us shutting up simultaneously and playing it cool when the guy actually came out to the pool to join his guests. Dont remember much after that part, though.

In another dream, I was doing something like searching through an attic or an old room or something at home and ended up finding an old trumpet and sheet music that used to belong to Louis Armstrong in an old chest. There is an old Armstrong song thats been stuck in my head, lately, that I dont know the name of, but a part of the melody is a jump to and from the same two notes. I know it by ear, so I picked up the trumpet and tried finding the two notes. It was weird because Ive never technically played the trumpet before, in waking life but Ive toyed around with them and held a few notes, so I know the mechanics of how to work them. 
I remember how strange it felt to hold one again, because I havent held a trumpet in like ten or twelve years, but it felt _exactly_ the same having to find the finger grooves for each hand. I was getting a few sour notes, though, and thought I was having trouble getting the whole vibrating the lips thing down. Thats when I remembered the spit valve.
Now, I dunno what brought this on (maybe it was the perception that this was an ooooollld trumpet, and probably hadnt been cleaned in ages) but, when I went to drain the spit valve in a bucket there was an _insane_ amount of backed-up spit in it, and it drained out of the horn and filled the bucket with a slimy, brown liquid that overflowed out of the bucket and got all over the floorand my shoes. :neutral: 
After that, though, I kept on playing while just walking aimlessly around the house, and ended up making some pretty good sound. 

In yet another dream I had gotten a badass Chevy Camaro from someone. It was the 98 body style, red with a black top, tricked-out rims and a suped-up engine. I remember the reason I was given the car was something like; some guy had owed me some money for something. It wasnt enough to equal the cost of the car, but he had another one just like it, except it was all white with a white top and was, actually, a lot nicer, so he didnt feel as bad about letting this one go. 
Now the coolest (and strangest) modification on these cars was that there were no doors, and the top of the car (and by top, I mean the roof, front and back windshield and hood) actually swung upward from back to front, with the front of the hood as the hinge, (think about how the hood of many sports cars open in the opposite direction, and apply that to the entire top of the car) and that was how you got in, out, and showcased the engine at the same time. It was pretty fuckin sweet.  ::cooler:: 

[Edit: Damn...I'm getting the impression that there is another dream I'm leaving out. I think I remember talking to some girls that weren't in the other dreams, in a setting that had nothing to do with the other dreams....hmmmm.........shit...if I think of it, I'll post it.]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/25/2006

The most vivid dancing dream Ive had in a long time. I was in someones house that was having a party, and was just fine-tuning a bunch of moves while the music was playing. There isnt too much to describe, because it was just me practicing my popping, liquid and floor-gliding, mostly. Everything felt 100% real, right down to the physics, (no losing control of my floor-glide and starting to float accidentally, which happens way too often in my dancing dreams) but I do remember busting out a few gravity-defying acrobatics like taking a few steps up the wall nearest me and doing flips off of it and whatnot - few handstands and things, also. Great dream, but all I really remember is dancing, so theres not too much detail to get into.

----------


## poeticDreamer

Drop it like it's hot, G-Dawg.   ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

It _is_ hot, dahlin'.  ::cooler::

----------


## poeticDreamer

'Course it is, suga'    ::roll::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

:tongue2: 

05/25/2006 (continued)

I've just vaguely remembered having a dream about a news story I saw last night in which some lady's SUV had rolled over on the highway like 10 times after getting cut off by another car and swerving out of the way, then trying to correct herself, overcompensating, and flipping her truck. The whole thing was caught on the dash cam of the cop car behind her and was pretty crazy. Anyway, _if_ I remember correctly, I was dreaming about a newscast of the same story, accept the anchors were ridiculing her for being in an SUV instead of a smaller car, or something like that. Not to sure about this one, though. For all I know I'm just misinterpreting a memory of something I heard one of the anchors saying in the actual newscast late last night, but I'm pretty sure it was a dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/26/2006
Aaron and Sam

Very long dream last night, but Id woken up and ended up falling back asleep, losing most of the little details.

The overall concept began with my friend Aaron, and my homegirl Samara. We were in a Wal-Mart or something that was filled with people, and Aaron decides, spontaneously, that he wants to boost something from the store. I cant remember what it was, but as we were walking back across the store to get to the door on the opposite side, I noticed some little old lady watching us like a hawk. I knew she knew that we (he) took something, and she was in the process of alerting security. (This is somewhat reminiscent of something that happened with another group of friends back when I was younger.)
Anyway, as we were going through the aisles toward the door, I got a really uneasy feeling, and pulled the Mary pipe I had out of my pocket, putting it on one of the shelves under some merchandise and continued on toward the door. Sooner or later, Samara and I had noticed that Aaron wasnt with us anymore. Since neither of us had anything on us, we decided to roam the store a little bit more and find him. 
I remember going down an aisle with a bunch of typewriters and printers and other computer shit and messing with one of them for a moment. (I spent a while hooking up a printer last night, which is probably why this part stands out.) We did end up finding out that Aaron had gotten arrested for shoplifting, and there wasnt very much we could do about it until after he was processed, which could take up to 24 hours. So, as we were leaving the store, I stopped by where I hid my pipe, picked it up, and was putting it in my pocket when my hand hit something already in my pocket. I pulled it out, and it was an _exact_ copy of my pipe. I held both of them together in front of me and remember thinking what the fuck?! But, of course, I got distracted by something and didnt use this obvious dream sign to induce lucidity.  ::roll:: 
In any case, Samara and I ended up driving back to her place. (which was actually a variation of my Aunts old duplex in waking life) I remember missing the turn and spinning the wheel to do a quick U-turn in the middle of the road, skidding into the oncoming lane and heading back the other way. It seemed that the second we got to her doorstep, it was instantly night again. We went inside and, at first, she was talking about how exhausted she was, but was quickly starting to get all hott, stretching out on the bed and calling me over to her. I knelt on the bed, crawled over top of her and started kissing her, but before settling down I remembered that the front door was still open, and there were a lot of kids in the neighborhood. 
So, being the thoughtful (to a fault?) guy that I am, I crawled back off the bed and went to the front door. The second I closed the front door, I woke up. :neutral:

How ironic that Aaron gets arrested for _attempting_ to shoplift, and _Im_ the one that ends up getting _robbed_.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/27/2006
"Worm"

Really screwed up, very long, dream after finding out last night that I have a worm on my computer: The Microsoft "this product is not genuine" bullshit, because the last time I reformatted my comp, my tech friend gave me an extra copy of his windows after I'd lost my CD.
So, I'm figuring that my drunken rage last night at this BS that had been causing my comp to act all weird sparked this dream.
Anyway, the overview is that there was this worm like on the movie "Tremors" that could go through earth _and_ water. It was sound sensitive like the ones in the movie, and everytime we'd either be walking on land, or on a low dock over water, this thing would try to crash up through the ground and eat us. Many of my friends were in this dream at some point, along with my mother and daughter. I don't remember too many details, but a few different settings within the same dream stood out:

First, we were in this dockside building, kind of like a boaters' restaurant/bar, and we were having a good time, if I remember correctly. Sooner or later, this fuckin massive worm crashes up through the floor, which was over water, grabs a victim and pulls him/her back into the water under the building. All Hell breaks loose. We had to scramble up into the rafters to stay out of it's reach. We were all stuck up there for a while and employing different methods of trying to get back down without putting any real pressure on the wooden floorboards because, everytime we did, this worm would jump up out of the ground and try to take us out.
Later, having made it out somehow, we were outside on the water, and there was a grid of wooden planks that was the only way back to the shore, and it was hell trying to get across them. This thing was just lurking around in the water beneath us. I think, at this point, I had something to use to our advantage to try to kill this thing (some sort of explosives or something), but I dropped it when the worm "heard" me running toward the land on the planks. It broke up through the planks under me and I fell into the water. I was able to get back out and climb onto the planks before getting eaten, but then my mom, in a fit of hysterical heroinism tried to run and jump over the fresh hole in the "boardwalk" to grab the explosives that I dropped on the planks on the other side of the hole. I reached out and grabbed her hand and pulled her back just as the giant killer worm crushed the planks under the weapon and dragged it under the water with it.
Those of us that were still alive ran on the rest of the wooden planks back to the land, and didn't stop fleeing until we were all "somehow" back at home.
I remember that even my yard wasn't safe, as this thing could travel through earth just as well as water. The only place that was safe was _inside_ the house, which was all find and good until this UPS man came to deliver a package. Haha.
I'm all screaming at him through the window "GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE MAN!! THERE'S A GIANT PSYCHO FUCKIN WORM THAT'S GOING TO KILL YOU!!" and he just keeps walking all nonchalantly up to the window like he can't hear me, slowly sets the package down at the back door, and then starts casually sauntering back to his truck. Not seeing the worm anywhere, I start thinking to myself,  "Shit, maybe this guy's going to make it. Just keep walkin, man. Keep walkin." And then the bastard drops his keys. Lol. I'm like "YOU IDIOT!!! HURRY UP!!" 
He reaches down all slowly and picks up his keys and starts taking his slow-ass time back to his truck. By this time, he's still on my concrete back porch and hadn't yet gotten to the grass.....buuuuuuuuut that obviously made no difference. The huge worm crashes straight up through the concrete like a great white shark breaking the surface of the ocean and latched onto the guy, pulling him back down into the earth and leaving a huge hole in my porch. :neutral:

Weird shit. I hate worms. All of them.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/28/2006

Another dream that I remember being extremely long and vivid, but the details are completely lost. All I know is that it had something to do with an impossibly large and elaborate obstacle course, and about 300 people just going wild on it. It was a sort of race or some shit, and there were these peices of paper scattered around the obstacle course that we had to pick up for some damn reason or another. I dunno. Can't remember shit. This thing was huge, though - Hundreds of feet high, easily, in some areas. I remember having periods of metaphysical agility that was giving me an advantage in the race - Doing stuff like jumping long/high distances to clear bigger sections of track than anyone else could. The whole thing took place at night, and was a lot of damn fun, now that I think about it.
And actually, as I'm writing this, I just realized what the entire thing reminded me off. If anyone has ever played SSX for playstation 2 and remembers the Tokyo MegaPlex level, it reminds me of that but with no snow.

----------


## Stag_Boy

your dream jounal is awesome! i think its me fave  ::-P:  i pretty much read all of ur entries, it took me like 3 hrs lol. your dreams are so action-packed, i wish mine were like that, all i have in my dreams is telescope lenses, mini-fridges and IQ tests (wtf?) lol. that one dream with evil-Cierra creeped me the fuck out!  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man! 
You know, as dettached as most people get when I'm telling them about dreams, it's good to know that people enjoy them enough to actually read them, themselves.  ::goodjob2:: 





> _Originally posted by Stag_Boy_
> *all i have in my dreams is telescope lenses, mini-fridges and IQ tests (wtf?)*



LOL. At least those don't sound as bad as Blue Meanie's "Black Square" dream. Hahaha. That shit's unprecedented.  ::chuckle:: 

And yeah, that Dark Cierra dream was freaky especially since she actually _has_ that exact same demonic laugh when she's just playing around and being a clown. Hearing it in the context of her actually being posessed was creepy as hell.

----------


## Distant Clone

Yeah, you have really interesting dreams. Of course, if I could own Photoshop and did not have a backlog of my dream journal, I could show all my really weird dreams too. For example, I will give part of one of my repeated dreams from last night. It was as long as the longest lucid I have had, it seemed. I was not lucid, but everything was extremely vivid. Towards the end of it was the wild part.





> My friend looks at me, and tells me "it's almost time". With a puzzled look I ask "for what?" and he says "for the earth to roll over". It was like a page out of Total Recall. As the scene rotated upside down, water fell from the sky like the surf, surrounding the school I was in. *It would be a pretty picture to draw*. The school was all glass around it, but it still got wet. It was rather cold, and kind of gooey. I had to swim up for a while to get out of it. Then, walking through the school, I go through a door into someone's garage where a guy and girl are about to leave in their car. I throw the girl out and fight the guy to get in. I tell the guy to take me home, I was traumatized, and I could not handle that the fact that the earth supposedly rolled over on a daily basis, now that I was in the future.
> 
> While driving, the driver stops and goes to an overpass, to get me a prostitute. It becomes like a video game as he says "You just need to suck the milk out of a prostitute's nipple, and you will be sent home automatically". He loses his balance, barely rolls, but that killed him. I got back in the car, kept driving, took the first turn to fast and rolled out of the car and died. Then I woke up in a house and there was an Asian guy directing the next scene that was part of this whole reality. I just thought "WTF?" and I woke up after that.[/b]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. Yeah that's a pretty wild dream, man. That "world flipping over" thing would be insane.  ::wtf2:: 

Well, if you wanted Photoshop, I could tell you how to get it.  ::ninja::

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey...

Just read your  "Worm" dream. I wanted to say that you not only have some of the most interesting dreams, but you have a wonderful writing style. 

The end with the UPS man totally made me laugh. 

Keep up with the interesting dreams.....and keep us entertained!  ::D:  

Christine

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thank you very much, Twoshadows!   ::thanks::  

Yeah, I thought the part with the UPS man was hilarious, too. That guy had no idea what hit him. Lol.

I'll keep writing em as long as my crazy-ass brain keeps producin' em.  ::goodjob2:: 
Haha.

----------


## Stag_Boy

i want photo-shop  ::ninja::   :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

/me sends out super-secret ninja pm.  ::ninja:: 

05/29/2006

Ugh. Don't remember a damn thing. Went to sleep hammered and my brain is fuzzy.

....and my head hurts. :neutral:

Bits and peices are floating around in the back of my mind, though. If I end up putting any of the dream(s) together, I'll post it. But for now, nada.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

05/30/2006

I woke up into this dream, in my bed. My room was flooded with about 10 inches of water. Something about walking through the hallways transformed my house into this large facility like the basement catacombs of a university or some other large building. There was some large creature that was stalking me through the darkness of this old abandoned (standard horror movie) facility. 
The details are gone,  but I vaguely remember brief moments of lucidity while trying to get away from this _thing_. However, my mind was still set on survival mode and did nothing to help me get out of the situation.  I ended up repeatedly losing my lucidity after every few seconds because this thing would appear again and scare the shit out of me. I do remember getting out of (whatever that place was) and ending up outside of my house in the day time. My grandparents and uncle were pulling up to the house just as I was walking out into the yard. I forgot what happened after that or what we started talking about.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, guess what? You were in my dream last night.

I thought I'd share it with you.

At the beginning of this dream I was in a theatre--a nice one. I was alone and waiting for someone or something (don't remember). It was rather dark, and I was tired so I decided to get comfortable and take a power nap. As I was starting to drift off to sleep, I decided that I wanted to WILD. I concentrated on the feeling of my body, and I felt the feeling like I had when I had my successful WILD-- of myself leaving my body.   At that point I knew my WILD was a success and I took off flying around like I always do when I become lucid. I don't know if I was actually lucid or not. I was telling myself I was lucid at that moment. But my thoughts weren't as conscious as they often are when I am lucid.

Anyway, I flew around but then started worrying about my body that was laying in the theatre. I then heard someone call my name and I woke up (in the dream...FA). 

I realized that I had had a successful WILD and I was excited. I wanted to tell someone. I looked around and I saw you. I ran up to you and said, "Hey, guess what? I just WILDed!!" And you were happy for me.

 We hugged and the next thing I knew, we were no longer at the theatre, but at the Lake (surprise surprise). It was night.  I was thirsty and you had a canteen with you so I asked if I could have a drink and you said "Yes", so I took a drink. And then we just sat at a picnic table and talked. 

I don't remember what we talked about really. But I think we were talking about religion and beliefs, because I remember telling you that I didn't drink. After I said that, you looked at me and smiled and said, "Yes, you do."

And I said, "No...really...I don't".

And you started laughing and said, "Yes, you do." again.

Then I suddenly got it, and said, "Oh no...okay...what was in that canteen??"

And you told me ( I don't remember what it was, but it was something with alcohol).  I had the sudden need to defend myself and said, "But it didn't _taste_ anything like anything alcoholic that I have ever _smelled_".

But it was cool--I wasn't upset at you or anything...and we were both laughing about it.

Then out of nowhere three older people came and sat down at our picnic table and started eating and complaining about how bad their food was.

And it was at this point I woke up.

Funny dream.  I tried to analyze it over in my dream journal.

Anyway, thanks for the company....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice dream, Twoshadows. Im honored to know that I was the first person you found to share your lucidity with.  ::wink:: 





> _Originally posted by Twoshadows_
> *I don't remember what we talked about really. But I think we were talking about religion and beliefs, because I remember telling you that I didn't drink. After I said that, you looked at me and smiled and said, "Yes, you do." 
> 
> And I said, "No...really...I don't". 
> 
> And you started laughing and said, "Yes, you do." again.*



Haha. Yup. Thats me alright!  ::rolllaugh:: 


================================
05/31/2006
"Poltergeist" / "Paint Bombs and Fireworks"


It amazes me how we can remember our dreams being so extremely long and vivid, and yet we can wake up with absolutely no recollection of details. :neutral:
Had a few dreams last night. In the first one, and was in some unfamiliar neighborhood. There were a couple of kids in the neighborhood that knew me pretty well, one of which was a young girl about 10. I really wish I could remember the details of this dream, because it was Really interesting, but oh well. What I do know is that there was this apparition of a dead woman that was following this young girl around everywhere we went. Im not even sure if the girl noticed her, but I did. One of those situations where wed be just walking down the sidewalk, and as wed turn the corner, Id see this bluish, translucent woman sitting on a bench nearby just staring at us. Shed show up every few minutes in random areas. It didnt take me long to realize that her attention was on the little girl.
Well, I forgot how it happened, but somehow, interaction with this ghost caused the death of the little girl. I think the ghost woman had been wanting a child or something like that, and so she played her hand in this girls death for that reason.Somehow after this tragedy, time rewound itself. (Ive heard of many people experiencing this, but I think its the first time I have.) It went back to early on the morning of the girls death, and played forward from there. I saw the ghost woman and, I forgot how, spent the rest of the dream trying to keep her away from the kid. I ended up dispatching of the ghost somehow, and remembered how relieved I was after night had fallen and the little girl was still alive. We continued playing with the rest of the neighborhood kids as we were doing before.
There was also some part of this dream that had to do with the first zombie appearance in Resident Evil and Resident Evil 0 for the game cube, where I walk into a room somewhere and this zombie gets up from eating a man and comes after me. Cant remember what happened, though.
(Now that I think about it, I remember reading Tornado Joes reply to Aquaninas dream journal and talking about the movie Poltergeist, and how the poltergeists were jealous of Carol Ann because she had life. This might have prompted that dream, but hell, I never would have saw That coming.)

After that, I had (another) dream of my old neighborhood Canterbury. It was night time and I ended up going outside because I heard people shouting. From what it looked like, two large groups of people were about to start some sort of huge battle outside my house. They were carrying what looked like bricks and other random objects. I started yelling at them that if they wanted to do something like that, they needed to get the hell out of my yard and take it somewhere else because I didnt want any damage to my property. They kind of brushed me off and started getting more rowdy with each other. Soooooo, feeling a _bit_ disrespected, I went back inside and grabbed my katana. 
I walked back outside and just stood up against the wall in my garage with my arms crossed, katana turned downward in one hand, watching them and waiting to have to break up the fight if it started. Most of them got nervous at the sight of the sword but, instead of moving their fight somewhere else, they decided to show me what was really up by launching their attack on the other side. There was no fight going on. They were all having a war with balloons filled with paint.  ::huh2:: 
Sooner or later, they asked me to join in, and I did. I ended up making friends with all of them, and the dream went into long sequences of hanging out with all of them and a bunch of the girls in the neighborhood. At one time, a couple of the guys and I had this massive firecracker fight in the neighborhood, shooting bottle rockets and mortars and all kinds of shit at each other. At one time, I remember that we were all acting like ninjas or something and throwing the fireworks as if they were magic blasts from our hands, and blocking and dodging them with acrobatics and defensive martial arts techniques. I also remember catching a few of their rockets with my mind before they touched me and slinging them back at the other them. (much like I did in my Invasion dream, but without the lucidity.) What was funny was that as the fireworks were going off, some of the Hispanic people across the feild behind our neighborhood started partying and playing loud traditional Spanish music like it was Cinco de Mayo or something. Haha.
Sooner or later, our complex manager came out bitching about the fireworks and we stopped.
One of the neighborhood girls was flirting with me and asked if I wanted to chill at someones house for a while. It was a house full of people, so nothing _really_ happened, but we spent a lot of time making out and whatnot. Later that night, I also remember skating up to a store that was about a mile or so from my neighborhood.
The next day, I was hanging out with the same girl from the night before. We were out walking through the city somewhere. The only thing I can remember about this was that, as some guy was walking passed us, she reached her hand up and slipped his wallet out of his back pocket without the guy even noticing. I remember how pissed this made me and I think I spent the rest of the dream making her feel like shit for it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/01/2006

Something about hanging out with at BR's house with T. I broke something of BR's, accidentally, but don't remember what it was.

Also, another dream where me and another friend of mine were in some haunted house. (a Halloween-ish haunted house. Not a real one.) It was two stories tall and we had met two girls there. We spent most of the time flirting with these girls and sneaking around and scaring them along with the masked ghouls and ghosts. The costumed fiends weren't really all that scary to us so, as far as _they_ were concerned, everytime they'd jump out and try to scare the four us, we'd react by screaming "RAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!" right back at them, also, which I used to do a lot in haunted houses when I was younger. Haha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/04/2006
Silent Hill 2.0

Rather epic nightmare last night, but I cant say I remember all the details. My mom, daughter and I were driving through some unfamiliar town. We had a wreck, I think, but I don't remember it. I think I blacked out because shortly after this, Im alone. I know Cierra is missing, but I think my mom was gone, too. Both their doors were open and I think I was still in the middle of the road.
Id gotten out of the car and began searching this deserted old town that was layered with a light fog in the early morning. In the distance, on the other side of a tiny bridge that crossed over a small body of water that reminded me of Italys roadside waterways, I could see Cierra walking away from me. I called out for her and she just kept on walking, without looking back in my direction. I started to run after her.
Before I knew it, shed practically disappeared. Im not sure how I lost sight of her, but by the time I got to where she was before, she was nowhere to be seen. Cautiously, I began searching some of the buildings that lined what seemed like a Town Square area that I was in. I remember being caught up in all kinds of freaky situations in these buildings, but only one of them stands out enough to recall it. Id entered an old hospital. (which has always been on my "Places I Wouldnt Want to Be Lost Alone In" list) Inside this building, there were a lot of people just walking around slowly, aimlessly. I didnt pay anyone too much attention at all, at first, as my focus was on finding out if Cierra had gone this way. It wasnt until I was deep in this hospital that I began to take more notice of the people that were shuffling all around me. They were all dead. Every one of them was a reanimated corpse that milled about pointlessly like zombies do. Some of them were limping around and making moaning and gurgling noises that were beginning to dominate the already eerie silence that was all I really heard before realizing these were the undead walking about.
Despite how uncomfortable this made me feel, I decided to endure this mindfck to continue searching the hospital for Cierra, trying as best I could to stay as far away from these zombie-things as possible. At this time, Im sure I didnt know I was dreaming, but I purposefully directed my awareness away from the walking corpses, as much as I could, hoping that my refusing to acknowledge them, would have the same effect on their attention towards me. It seemed to work, as not many of them bothered me during my search. After Id found no sign of Cierra, and had had enough of this place, I tried to run as fast as I could back out of the hospital. I experienced the My feet wont let me run phenomenon, which doesnt happen to me too often, and it was like I was running through an invisible adhesive. With this new set-back on my mind, I vaguely remember that the zombies began to notice me and were beginning to (slowly) reach out for me, the closer I got toward the door. I exited the hospital without having any real run-ins with them, though.
It was nighttime outside, now.
Somehow, Id gotten information from _somewhere_ about my mom and Cierra being trapped up in some strange hilltop cavern or something like that. I made my way up there, and down into the cavern where I eventually found them.
Though, I cant remember how, a mob of mostly older men tried to stop us from escaping. There was a rocky slope that we were going to have to walk up to get back out of the cavern, because the way around it was guarded by this mob. Out of the rocks on the slope came these huge 4- or 5-inch organic spikes. They were arranged like two columns of a checkerboard, but only two squares wide, and went up to about 10 squares in length. They were also mechanized so that what would be all the black squares (on a checkerboard) spikes would stand up for about 3 seconds, then it would switch and all the spikes that would be on red squares would stick up while the others retracted. (typical video game booby trap)
I calculated that Cierra would be light enough that the spikes wouldnt penetrate her shoes, and she went first. Shed made it to the top with very little trouble. Mom went next and I believe she got stuck a few times, but didnt make too much of it and made it to the top. I assessed the trap and tried to time my steps to the rhythm of the alternating spikes. I failed, though, and a curved spike shot straight up through the bottom of my foot, so deep, in fact, that I could see the tip of it sticking up out of the top of my shoe. The pain was _unbelievably_ real. I was wondering how the hell my mom did it. I fell backward and all of the captors started laughing. The spike broke off in my flesh, and I reached down under my shoe and pulled the entire length of the needle out of my foot. I could feel every inch of it slide through the skin. No pain this time, just annoyance. If I remember correctly, I told Cierra and my mom to hurry up and get to the car and lock all the doors.
If Im not mistaken, Id ended up brawling with this mob of like 12 guys and somehow managed to get out of the cavern. I just dont remember actually doing it.
I did emerge from the cave holding someones knife, though, and ran to a nearby car (not sure if it was the one we came in or not) but I could tell that there was a struggle going on, and my mom and Cierra were screaming.
As I got closer, I could see that Jason Voorhees (Friday the Thirteenth) was attacking the car.( ....Can't a brotha' get a break?)  :neutral:
He was halfway in the driver-side door and trying to slice and stab whoever was in the drivers seat. Without his noticing my approach, I ran up behind him, hooked my arm across his neck and stabbed in through the side of his throat with the knife, then I peeled my arm back the other way around the circumference of his neck and took his head clean off his shoulders. The body dropped before the head and hockey mask hit the ground and rolled to a stop.
I saw that my moms old boyfriend Jim (whod just recently come back into the picture, yesterday) was driving. I think he might have been the one who brought me up to the cavern in the first place, but Im not sure.
We went speeding through the night away from the cavern, on the road that led out of the town. However, with no warning whatsoever, we dropped off of a broken section of road, (like the cliff in the game and movie that just "appeared" out of nowhere) tumbling down into darkness, screaming, car and all.
The next thing I knew, it was daytime again and I was waking up in the back seat of the car. All _three_ of their doors were open, and I was alone.
in the exact same spot where Id started the dream off before.

Just as I was making my decision to get out and search for everyone. I woke up.

----------


## Norwatch

dam, you werent kidding when you said "crazy dream"! madness.....

lay off the horor movies and resident evil games.... lol

----------


## italianmonkey

quite true,  my new brother!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by Norwatch_
> *dam, you werent kidding when you said "crazy dream"! madness.....
> 
> lay off the horor movies and resident evil games.... lol*



Haha. If only it were that easy.  ::chuckle:: 
I've only seen Silent Hill once, and I haven't played a survival horror game in like 5 years. Haha. And hell, it's been longer than that since the last time I saw a Jason movie. It seems that once my mind grabs a hold of something, it's stuck in there.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/05/2006
"Beachside Battlefield"

Went to sleep watching X-men 3.
I dreamt about a battle on a beach. I always had between one or two swords in my hand, and I think I had the power to manifest these swords out of thin air, kind of like the characters in Ultraviolet. I hardly remember the dream at all, but I do remember that there was a giant twister that descended on the battlefield, which Im supposing was under someones control, though there were no familiar X-men in this dream. It was pretty wicked, though. The power of this thing felt incredible. Very realistic. Had to really anchor myself not to get swept away by it.
At one point, my back was to the ocean, and the only way out of this disadvantaged position, as I was quickly getting well out-numbered, was to scale over the top of the huge mountain off to my right.
I started running up the mountain, using a combination of running dashes around the rocks and high jumps to get up the mountain as fast as I could. As I was ascending, more of the enemies were appearing over the peak and running down toward me. Id clash with a few of them without even breaking stride on my way to the top. They would start throwing their swords down toward me and block them with my own, but sometimes Id get my swords knocked out of my hands and would manifest some more instantly. (the action kind reminded me of Wolverines fight with that guy in the woods, acceptona  mountain..and..with swordsuhm..anyway..)
Once I got near the top I did a huge, one-hundred-something foot jump over the peak and landed on the other side, zig-zagging into a run down the mountain just as fast as Id been coming up. 
But it wasnt until I was running down that I could see exactly how badly I was outnumbered. There was a horde of these guys that seemed to have the same technique as myself. Theyd be manifesting custom blades in their hands and then launching at me from a distance while they ran up toward me. There was so many of them, that I was actually being driven backward up the mountain. Id be trying to fight one or two of them at a time, while many of their blades were still being thrown up toward me from the bottom, and Id have to block them with mine. They actually drove me back over the peak of the mountain, and were pushing me back down toward the beach, overwhelmed. It was during this struggle to get over the mountain top and into the woods on the other side of the structure to escape, that I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/06/2006

Something about swimming in a huge lake. Went to sleep with X-Men 3 playing, again, and it did remind me a lot of Alkali Lake from the movie. I also remember there being a rope swing that was a good 100 yards or so above the water, and I was doing stuff like swinging out on the rope and backflipping off of it down into the water. There was a girl there, too, but I don't remember what she looked like. I also got the impression that some large creature was living in the water, but I don't think I ever saw it.


06/07/2006

I remember having one last night, but completely lost it shortly after waking up.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Yeah, LOL, I had a dream after watching X-Men 3 too.  Heheheheh.  Basically, I got completely dissintegrated like *spoiler*.  It was kinda fun.  In the actual dream, it was because I fell in a pool of acid, but, it was EXACTLY like how *spoiler* got totally dissintegrated in that one scene... weird.  Didn't hurt, either... actually, coming to think about it, the sea DID look a bit like alkali lake... Hrmmm...

Damn, you always have cool action movie dreams, man!  how do you do it?  Like, watch movies before bed, like that X-Men3 Dream???

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Whoa @ getting disintegrated.  :Eek:  
That would be some crazy shit.  Not so bad, though, if there was no pain.

But yeah, that has a lot to do with it. I'm always watching anime and action movies, and every so often I'll leave something playing when I'm going to sleep, instead of listening to music. But I think, after so long, they are just kinda burned into my head, because even when I'm not at home, or I don't go to be listening to anything, most of my dreams are usually action packed, anyway, which is cool.  ::wink:: 

Also, here is a dream incubation method that I came up with a while back. It's pretty tight, when you can get it to work.  You might want to give it a try.
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....id+avild+method

Now if I can only start getting to sleep at a decent hour, I might start remembering some of my dreams, again. :neutral:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/13/2006

Shit, I dunno. Something that had to do with some humanoid things that had spread throughout the city. There was a girl and a guy with me, I think, and we spent the whole dream trying to duck and dodge these things (and fight however many we could) to escape the city. I remember being on the roof of my old Canterbury house at night while these things were all around it or something. Damn, the whole dream is lost, but it was really long. I'm just trying to get back into the habit of writing down everything I remember.

[Edit: Now that I think about it, I'd gone to sleep planning to change around the lucid task of the month: "Catch a butterfly," into chasing after some kinda man/butterfly hybrid and catching/fighting him. I remember that these man-sized creatures in my dream had wings, but they were more leathery, bat wings than butterfly wings, so I can't say they were directly related to the task. But if they are, I think it's interesting how I only wanted to go after one of them, but got an overwhelming army of them instead.]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/15/2006

Oh, man. So much went on in my dreams last night (including two LD&#39;s  ::teeth:: ) that I’m not surprised I&#39;m missing so many details. Had some Calea and a multi-vitamin (which has a lot of b-6 in it) before bed and definitely jogged my recall.

*Dream One:*
_“L”_

First there was a dream where this girl L that I know (and am pretty attracted to) was at my house. The first thing that I remember was that she was taking a shower. Next thing I knew, I went in and scared the crap out of her somehow. Actually I did a lot of things like that through the dream. Just don’t remember what all I was doing. I was being an ass though. Heh. She was more giggly than upset about it, though. (which kinda coincides with something that happened when I saw her yesterday.)
Not too much to remark on this dream about…but the sex was f’ckin _great_.  ::goodjob2::  I’m pretty sure it was up against the wall in the shower, but I also remember being in a bed with her later on, so I think we went at it twice throughout the dream.

*Dream Two:*
_“Dueling Dragon”_

The next dream was in a large industrial yard, enclosed with high walls around every side. Everyone was hard at work building something or other and there was a long, inverted, conveyor belt over our heads, carrying these huge bell-shaped weights that must have weighed 5 tons a piece, easily. Sooner or later, I noticed one of the bell-shaped weights didn’t quite look right. I couldn’t put my finger on it, at first. But then the whole thing seemed to sort of unwrap itself, spreading a wingspan of at least 40 feet. It was a dragon, hanging upside down from the conveyor belt like a giant bat. 
The second I figured out what this thing was, it dropped down from the overhead belt and descended on the yard. People started running and screaming everywhere as this thing was bellowing fire all over the place. I remember that, while trying to get away, one of the huge weights fell from over top of me. I forgot who it was, (someone I know in waking life) but someone told me to get out of the way. I looked up just in time to see the weight and I dove forward, landing on the ground just as the weight smashed down behind me. 
I think the impact shook another one loose because as I turned over on my back there was another weight falling down at me. I rolled to the side as fast as I could and just BARELY got away from that one. It was so close that I think it landed on the sleeve of my shirt. I got up, and was one of the last people in the yard. I saw that most everyone had cleared out through cargo doors on all sides of the yard, and most of them were now closed. The dragon was doing fly-bys and napalming the area with its breath as I was looking for an open cargo door. I had to run toward one of the closed cargo doors because they were under these tiny overhangs that would have given me at least _some_ cover until I could find a way out of the yard. While I was making my way toward it, I was running parallel to a wall while the dragon was swooping in behind me and closing in. 
I looked at the wall beside me and had the sudden urge to try to run along it.  Then I remembered how often running on a wall has made me realize I was dreaming, in the past, and I instantly became lucid.
I dashed toward the wall and ran up it, diagonally, when the dragon was within a few feet behind me. I then did I sideways flip off of the wall that carried me over the passing dragon, and landed on my feet on his opposite side while the beast swooped back up into the sky in front of me. Ducking beneath the cargo door overhang, I gathered my thoughts for just a moment. With the knowledge I was dreaming, I then stepped boldly out into the center of the yard. 
The dragon had landed before then, and was standing with its back to me. As I walked out further, it slowly turned its head toward me, and then the rest of its body. What happened next is a bit of a blur, but I vaguely remember the dragon exhaling a huge stream of fire in my direction. I then put up one hand and used the knowledge that I was dreaming to keep the fire away from me, putting up a sort of invisible shield between us. I also remember doing a little bit of hovering around the yard, and throwing some fireballs of my own at the dragon. (not really stopping to think whether or not fireballs have any effect on dragons, but oh well.) 
Anyway, somewhere throughout this little battle, I was back on the ground and had forgotten I was dreaming. I wasn’t making any progress fighting this dragon and ended up looking for a way to escape. There were a few survivors of the dragon’s attack that were scrambling toward these vents in the ground. I ran over to one of them and jumped in. 
A couple of other people and I spent some time trying to navigate these underground vents as they were getting smaller and smaller, the further down we went. Sooner or later, I was getting very claustrophobic and wondering just how the hell we were going to get out of here. But then, as worry began to hit me, I remembered once again that this is all a dream&#33;
So, even though I was a good 20-30 ft underground and encased in a concrete shaft, I flew straight up through the ceiling of the shaft, crashed through all of the earth above me and then exploded up into the yard again. I landed next to the hole I got ready for round two with the dragon but, instead, there was a 50 ft giant standing in the yard instead of the dragon.   ::shock:: 
This surprise stripped me of my lucidity _again_, as this giant started reaching down to catch me in its hand. I started ducking and dodging the numerous swings from this “guy,” and was again looking for a way out of the yard. One humorous thing I can remember is how Dumb this giant seemed. I mean he was “dduuurrrr  ::silly:: ” dumb. But he was strong and he was fast and, at 50something feet tall, that’s all the advantage he really needed. I remember he was treating me like a toy and considered his trying to kill me as “playing with me.”
Across the yard, I caught a glimpse of one of the cargo doors that wasn’t closed all the way. There was about 2 feet of space beneath it. I ran toward the door and could hear the giant’s feet as he thundered after me. Having no time to stop, I dove to the ground on my stomach and slid under the door.
What I didn’t realize was that the entire industrial yard sat on top of a single rock formation. It was a column which stretched up from the ground for what seemed like miles. As I slid out from under the door, I went over the edge (which was about 5 feet from all sides of the industrial yard) and grabbed hold of the side while my legs dangled over the distant cityscape far below me. The giant obviously didn’t know about this either. He comes crashing through the cargo door and the concrete above it. I think he almost stepped on me, because I let go and ended up falling down beside the rock column just as the giant was falling as well. I caught myself on something though and wasn’t that far away from the top when I stopped falling. I looked down and saw that the giant had latched on to something also, and was beginning to climb up toward me. I started climbing also, up and to the left, moving clockwise up the rock formation like a mountain climber as the giant ascended after me. It was the most insane feeling to be scaling this pillar of rock thousands of feet above the ground with a huge giant coming up after me. Make no mistake about that.  :Eek: 
But, to make a long story short (as if that’s possible at this point) the giant somehow ended up losing his grip and falling down to the earth, from a distance so high that there were actually a few clouds between us and the ground.
Shortly after this, I woke up.


*Dream 3:*
_“The Lucidity Effect”_

Feel back asleep. I remember much less of this one, but it was still very vivid. I was telling someone about the dragon dream I’d had “the night before,” and was going into detail about how the dragon first appeared. (Now, after this, I’d noticed a bit of a scenery change, but I think it was a part of the same dream, so I’ll write it that way.) There was some commotion behind us, and someone had just gotten shot. It was then that I noticed that the scenery was set in the old west. We were outside of some really lavish building, like a mansion or theater or something like that, and there was a crowd of people swarming around the incident. I think either some little girls, or some young women were shot, though I don’t know why. (I do remember something about how they were standing close enough so that more than one of them were hit with the same shot) There was something about this whole thing that didn’t seem right, though. I just couldn’t quite tell what it was at first. 
(It may have had something to do with not being able to remember what I was doing before all this happen that prompted this next part, but if you’ve ever seen the movie _The Butterfly Effect_ you’ll get the concept.) 
I figured out that by collecting some of the blood from the victim and doing something with it that (I think) involved gun power, (don’t ask me what the hell I did, because I don’t know  :tongue2:  ) I could send myself, and the three guys I’d been telling my dragon dream to back in time to before the shooting and stop it.
I think I mixed the gunpowder with the blood (or Something) but there was a bright flash and we were suddenly back to right before the shooting. We ran up to the crowded door of the building and jumped the guy that we knew had the gun, stripping him of it. However, history seemed destined to repeat itself, as _someone else_ ended up shooting the girls. (It was the old west, and Everybody had a gun, of course.) 
The transition into this next part is really hazy, but sooner or later, I was inside the building and there were four witches/sorceresses/whatever, each of them black, and wearing beautiful gowns. It felt like I was in old New Orleans or something. Anyway, I don’t think this was a separate dream because I think they were talking about the futility of my trying to change time. Something about how I was meddling with powers I couldn’t comprehend, or something like that, and basically threatening me with their own powers. Everyone else had disappeared, and I was alone in what I think was an elegant dining room, surrounded on three sides by these women who I could tell were really powerful and a wall, I think, on the fourth corner.
I was definitely feeling like I was in deep shit, because they had me cornered, and I was obviously not going anywhere.  But then, thanks to impending danger, lucidity kicked in once again. 
I was still dreaming&#33; I got a slight grin for a moment, but then put my game face back on. I started talking a little trash to these witches which they didn’t take very lightly to. I can’t remember what I said, but before I knew it, they were trying to kill me. They had absolutely _0_ effect, though. Haha. Oh man, it was great. I started walking toward them one by one, simply waving off their spells with a dismissive hand. The first one, standing in the doorway to my right, shot what I think was electricity at me. I slapped it away and I think it shattered a wall-length mirror beside me. I forgot how I got rid of her, but she was the first one to go.
I walked around the room counterclockwise toward the next woman that was standing in the doorway opposite the first. She backed up into the hallway behind her just a little when she saw me stalking slowly in her direction. Drawing her hands back, she then lurched forward and unleashed a steady stream of fire toward me. Without breaking stride, I put up one hand and blocked the fire with my mind. Then, I pushed the flying blaze back out into the hallway and shut the door mentally, filling the hallway with her own fire and burning the witch alive.
Continuing on counterclockwise, I came to the next witch that was halfway between me and the last, she was near the wall between the two doors that were on the same side of the room and had nowhere to go. When she threw her lightning at me, I didn’t even put up my hand. I just _decided_ that it wasn’t going to touch me, and it never did. The last thing I remember of her was her surprise right before I stepped up to her, grabbed her face in both hands and spun it to the left, breaking her neck. She dropped to the floor and I continued on walking toward the last witch.
This one, obviously the oldest, wasn’t as ignorant. She began walking backward, struck with fear, as I stalked her way. She was practically tripping over herself as she shied away from me, retreating out into another hallway which led to the main lobby. There was a high, twisted staircase in the middle of the room, quite beautiful actually, and it was surrounded by all of these chandeliers. Anyway, she began crawling backward up these stairs trying to get away from me, pleading for me to spare her and whatnot. I didn’t say a word, but just kept closing in on her as she wound her way backwards, up the stairs, to about the 6th flight or so. She ended up with her back against the railing which overlooked the large room below us. I leaned in so close to her that our faces were practically touching, staring maliciously into her panicked eyes. I can’t remember what she said, or what I said afterward, or even whether or not I pushed her away with my mind (which I think I did) but before I knew it, she was plummeting down through one of the chandeliers and to the ground below.  If there was anything after this, I don’t remember it.

Damn, what a night. Haha.

[Edit: I&#39;m also vaguely remembering having a dance balttle against somebody in a crowded club, but that dream is completely lost]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/16/2006

We were leaving to go to Atlanta (we are going there next month) and I had woken up before most of the rest of my family. I was supposed to start packing and getting myself ready, but I sat down in the recliner and fell asleep. (House was a mixture between my house now and another unfamiliar one.)
When I woke up, hours had passed and everyone in my family already had their shit packed, and they were right about to leave the house for Atlanta. I got up and was like "Why the hell didn't anybody wake me up?!?!" I forgot what they said, but they were still telling me to hurry up and get ready. They said something about going to get something to eat and giving me a little time and then coming back. I started putting my stuff together and, the next thing I knew, hours had passed and the sun had set, and I was just getting done packing my stuff.
Can't remember whether or not they even came back, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/20/2006

Had some Calea and Melatonin before bed. Dreams were very vivid, but I went to sleep late, so the melatonin made me too groggy in the morning to remember everything. Got the task done, though!  ::teeth:: 

Dream One:
Second Lucid Task Completed!

I was in a bar. I remember feeling like a complete stranger in this place, and a lot of people were sorta giving me the eye. I kept to myself, and made my way to the counter, and started to order a drink. Behind me, the door opened, and the big 6 foot / 300 something pound guy walks in. 
While the bartender was just about to turn to me to take my order, this big guy walks up to me from behind and shoves me out of the way. Taking my spot at the bar and ordering his drink first. My mind began racing as I stared at this guy, knowing that he could probably crush me, if he wanted to. But finally, in my anger, it hit me: I was dreaming!
I stepped back up to him and we started to exchange words, but I forgot what we said. He kept talking to me dismissively, though, as if it was in my best interest to leave him alone. I didnt, of course. I cant remember whether or not he attacked me first, but all I remember is picking this guy up by the crotch with one arm and flattening him like a bug against the ceiling above the doorframe. And when I say flattened, I mean the blood ran out of him like I was ringing a towel up over my head. Unnecessarily graphic, but satisfying, nonetheless.
Now, with a moment to think, I looked around the bar as if to say Hmm..well Im lucidnow what? Then I realized that, before falling asleep, I had been repeating Gotta catch a butterfly. Gotta catch a butterfly. The Task!!! That was my first order of business. Now, originally, I had planned to make some big elaborate scenario about either catching a giant butterfly or catching/fighting a butterfly/human hybrid, but this dream was feeling very unstable, so I took the easy route. I held up my hands as if I was holding an invisible basketball between them and began moving them slowly together. Just before they touched, the butterfly materialized in thin air and slipped down between my palms as I cupped my hands together and I could feel it rattling inside. Smiling, I opened my hands with a sense of victory and the butterfly flew out just as the scene changed. 

Dream Two:
Regime Change

The next dream had to do with booting some third world dictator out of his regime. We were fighting outside of some huge building that seemed like it was made of nothing but huge crustacean shells, tree limbs, rope, ivory. All of that stuff. Something like you may see on a Final Fantasy game or something. It was in the middle of this large circular area that looked a lot like a colosseum, without the stands. 
So, this was a war. The US was on one side, and there was a huge, organized, tribe of some sort on the other side. The details of this are sketchy, but I know that we had some natives working along with us as well. I do remember Donald Rumsfeld showing up once or twice, but I cant remember what significance he was. At one time mortars started launching grenades from the natives side and they were streaming down over our heads. I noticed that the explosions from the mortar rounds were very small and disproportionate. Something felt completely wrong about this.
One of my friends (I think it was Todd) was nervous about the mortars, saying something like I didnt know they had shit like that! and I remember patting him on the shoulder and saying Dont worry man. This is just a dream, anyway.
I was lucid again and decided to continue on with the war scenario because it was actually pretty entertaining. I went around marveling at the detail and intricacies of the shell-base that we conquered, as well as fighting my way to another enemy base, ahead of the front line, and scoping that one out as well. I was actually surprised at how well they were put together. They were primitive (like a Swiss Family Robinson tree fort without all the leaves) but Very elaborate. Sooner or later this dream faded into another one.

Dream Three:
Shadowcat

This one actually began with lucidity. I was in someones house, but Im not sure who, and a couple of my friends were there. I was, at first, doing my own little thing and playing around with lucidity, sticking my hands into walls and whatnot. Finally one of my friends was like whoa, how did you do that? I cant remember if I explained the whole lucidity thing, but I remember saying something like Watch.. and I stepped over to one of the walls. I put my hand out first, and began to sink into the wall, stepping forward. One of my curious friends actually ran up to me and grabbed a hold of me, getting pulled into one of the walls behind me. Inside the wall (which was represented by pitch blackness), whoever it was started freaking out, talking about how being in a wall was too much and that he couldnt take it, so I stepped back out of the wall and into the room with him.
All of a sudden there was a silhouette of somebody standing outside a window watching us. The second we noticed it, if I remember correctly, bullets started streaming into the room. The shock took away my lucidity as we all scattered.
I pressed myself into a nearby wall (which became sort of my power for the rest of the dream) and emerged on the outside of the house and confronted this guy. I cant really remember what he looked like, but his size reminded me of the guy that I had fought in the bar in the first dream, though I didnt realize it during this dream. I dont remember my fight with him, but Im almost certain it had something to do with pulling half of his body into a wall and leaving him stuck there, or something, but that parts pretty much gone.
At the end of this dream, I was standing outside a house (the same one?) and I was still sticking my hand through the wall, fascinated by it, but not lucid. I was also using my mind to melt away the wall the same way my fingers would do when I touched it. It was caving inward with my thought as if my fingers were sinking into the wood like wax. My mom had come by and I showed her this ability in a very confessional tone as if I was exposing my mutant power to her for the first time. I remember her showing me that she was abnormal too, and had the ability to see through solid objects.

Dont remember much after this.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/22/2006
_Just plain Weird_

This one, as far as I remember, started on a school campus. It was dark outside  early morning  and school hadnt started yet. I was sitting out on one of the porches with a few friends. I know Brian was there and Lil was there. Sooner or later, people started coming in and school was about to start. We were all already  as hell and started scrambling to get to class.
The inside of the school looked like a cross between my old high school and someplace else. The halls were dark, since it was still early morning, and all of the lights just hadnt been turned on yet. As I was coming into my class, I realized, still --, that I had absolutely nothing with me. No bag. No books. And I think I was wearing gym clothes. I dont even think I had any shoes on.
Before anyone really noticed me, I slipped out of the class and wound my way back through the halls. I wasnt going to show up on (what I had the impression was) the first day of school _that_ unprepared, especially as  as I was. So, I started walking home, still barefoot. The way home took me along some train tracks. The sun had come out and now seemed a little later than noon. There were a few small houses on my left side, the tracks and a field off to my right. I turned a corner and came out from behind one of the buildings and was going to continue on the front sides of these houses. 
When I came around the corner, there was these two really strange animals in the yard with me. They were about 3 feet high, about 4-5 feet long, and covered with a tan fur. They looked sorta like large badgers, but light brown instead of black and white. Now what I really found weird about these things is closely they stayed together as they followed me across the yard. They were practically tripping over each other with their funny little steps. In fact, they actually ended up tripping over something like a log and falling face first on the ground, which made them do this hilarious forward roll and land on their backs, kind of like if a hamster took a step off of something that was just a little too high, landed on its face, and then rolled forward onto its back. It was hilarious. But this is when I noticed that the two big tan badger things were actually conjoined at their sides. That explained why they were sticking so close together and having so much trouble with walking. Fckin weird.
Anyway, as I kept on walking, I came across a Large pile of designer clothes, just sitting on the side of the road.  ::huh2::  Im looking around like what the fuck? These were all brand new clothes that were still on hangars and didnt look like theyd ever been worn. The pile itself was so high it came up to about my stomach. As I was thinking about taking a few and walking back to school after changing, forgetting about the school supplies but saving myself another couple of miles of walking, a woman came out of the house that the clothes were staked in front of. She was carrying a Tupperware bowl with some sort of liquid in it that looked like cooking oil or something. She saw me standing in front of the clothes and said I could help myself to any of them if I wanted to. 
I thanked her and started going through them. After Id picked out the ones I wanted, this woman started pouring this oil all over the rest of the clothes. Im guessing she was going to burn them? But its weird that the oil was thick and chunky like it was pre-used frying grease, instead of a clear gasoline type color. Anyway, curiosity got me and I asked the woman why she was getting rid of all of these new clothes like that. She looked at me, kinda sad, and said Well, we have a son and he and before she could finish her sentence, I got the sensation of being attacked from behind. It felt like some crazy, rabid animal had jumped up on my back and was biting and clawing the shit out of me. I started screaming out something like What the fuck?!! Get it off! Get it off! I mean, this thing was mauling me from behind and was clinging to me like crazy.
Im guessing it was the badger thing(s) that was (were) following me through the yard a few moments before. It was the most unpleasant physical sensation Ive had in a dream in a Long, Long time. It felt like a mixture between meat hooks gripping my shoulders, and sandpaper scraping viciously over the center of my back. 
I dont know what the hell brought _that_ on, but Im glad it only lasted about 20 seconds. (though that was fuckin Long Enough) 
Shortly after that I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/23/2006
Wow. Madness. Seven dreams in one night, and two of them lucid. That’s one for the record books. ....that makes...about 6 lucid dreams in 8 days or so. Niiiiiiice.  ::teeth:: 

First dream:
"OJ"

Walking through the house naked and went to the fridge to get a glass of OJ.

Second Dream:
"Organ Depot"

I was in some sort of hospital. (or so it seemed.) I was in an operating room, but I wasn’t the patient. There was a guy stretched out on the hospital bed, and a bunch of “doctors” going to work on him. It was obviously some type of surgery. Anyway, something was up with this guy’s anesthesia, and he kept trying to sit up on the bed. The docs just kept pushing him down, and then one of them broke out a rotary saw. 
Holding him down on the bed, they started splitting this guy’s chest open while he was obviously coming up out of the anesthesia. I was horrified with what was going on, so I ran out into the hallway. There were a few people in scrubs walking around, and the place really looked like an authentic hospital. But then I made the mistake of roaming around and trying to find the exit.
Every room I went into was more disturbing than the last. In one, there were these huge glass vats that stretched up to the ceiling. Inside these vats were skeletons, many of these brutally disfigured, some of them with flesh and innards streaming around in the yellowish liquid that filled the tubes. There were, what looked like, scientists tending to these vats, doing some sort of work on them. Whatever it was, it was barbaric, and I scrambled back out into the hall, again. I went from room to room looking for a way out, and this place was beginning to drive me insane.
Another room had a bunch of stretchers scattered about where the dead were simply laying open, unattended. Another, much larger, room was filled with body bags, suspended from shelves like meat racks. There were hundreds of them in this room alone, some of them neglected and partially unzipped, exposing the decaying remains of whatever poor soul lay inside. A few of them were hardly even held in the leather sacks, gore dripping from exposed arms and legs as the cadavers hung halfway from the black bags. 
Again, there were people in scrubs walking around, tending to this disgusting inventory as if this was some sort of manufacturing plant - white walls and bright lights all around.
A bit panicked, I went up to one guy in particular that stood out from the rest. He was short, bald, probably mid-forties, and was wearing a more distinct pair of scrubs than everyone else. I asked him what the hell this place was, and he told me this was an “organ donor” facility, where “dead” people were stripped of their organs so they could be sold to the public
(I’d recently been watching a news story about how the Chinese had an organ donor program that would even take the organs from their prison inmates’ bodies after they’d been “executed,” but some of them before they even took their last breath. I’m pretty sure that prompted this dream.)
Anyway, this (pretty creepy) guy told me he would show me the way out. While we were going back through the room with all the rows of body bags, my disgust brought me to another level of awareness. What the hell was I doing here? This couldn’t be happening. This was all a dream.
I was absolutely fuckin Ecstatic when I realized I was only dreaming. So much so, that the first thing I did was strut through the rows of these body bags and workers, singing to myself and pimp slapping every scientist/worker I came across that had something to do with this barbaric facility:
(stride on up to the first person…)
“La la la, I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming” SMACK&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
(strut a little further down the row, to the next person…)
“La la la, I’m dreaming, I’m dreaming” SMACK&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
Hahaha. It was fuckin great.  ::chuckle:: 
Anyway, sooner or later I’d gotten tired of this place. I didn’t think spinning a new dream scene would be such a good idea, because I tend to wake up when I do that. So, I jumped up and flew straight through the ceiling. I came up into the hallway above me on (what I somehow new was) the first floor. I think I walked out the doors after that, but I don’t really remember.

Then I woke up.

Dream 3:
"Cowboys"

Don’t remember much of this one, but I know that it somehow set the stage for the next dream. I was outside my house, and there were two white guys that, I think, were going to try to rob me. They had a cowboy look to them, and were wearing six-guns and holsters around their waists. I don’t remember how, but I had a gun and holster on my own belt and ended up getting a quick draw on them. 
What’s even stranger is that I ended up somehow making friends with these two guys, who weren’t really any older than I was, and we spent the rest of the dream doing tricks with the revolvers like trying to spin them on our fingers before slipping them back into the holsters in the same motion. I’m not sure if I woke up between this one and the next one, but I do remember waking up about 3 times during the night, so I most likely did…

Dream 4:
"Return to the Organ Depot"

 I was back in the “organ donor” facility from the second dream. Just being there brought me immediately to lucidity. I also noticed that the two cowboys from the last dream were there, also, though I think they were wearing more modern clothes. I decided to have some fun with these guys and give them the same sort of scare I had. 
On a random note, I remember one of these guys taking a hit of acid because I told them this place was like a museum and we were going to see a lot of really trippy shit. Haha.
Anyway, I ended up meeting up with the short, bald guy that I was talking to, the first time, and he acted as sort of a guide to take these guys around through the facility. I let him know that one of them was tripping, and he took a few steps to make his “presentation” more ominous and dramatic, being a pretty good sport about it and putting on a really disturbing show for the newcomers.
So we spent most of the dream just kinda roaming around and scaring the hell out of these guys with what this facility was all about. The one that took the acid was speechless, and had this  :Eek:  expression plastered on his face the whole time. Haha.
At one point, the sober cowboy (they were brothers) decided to get in on the joke. We ended up “losing” him during the little tour. He brother, tripping balls, started to get worried. _Really_ worried.
Sooner or later, I had lost my lucidity, but I was still aware of the fictitious nature of this facility, and the joke we were playing on the trippin cowboy. The short, bald “guide” told him that his brother was on the “organ donor program,” and he was being “taken care of.” Haha. Man, did homeboy freak out after that one.  ::rolllaugh:: 
I think he started running through the halls screaming for his brother. We followed him back to the room with all the suspended body bags and one of the employees told him which bag his brother was in. He then ran to the bag and unzipped it. His brother’s partially naked and blood-soaked body slid halfway out of the bag and dangled there in front of him.
He lost it and started wailing and screaming “no&#33; no&#33; no&#33;” and all that but, about 10 seconds later, his brother looks and says something like “HAHAAA&#33;&#33; GOTCHA&#33;&#33;&#33;” lmfao. It was a riot.

Dream 5:
"Need for Speed, Beer and Sex"

This one started in a bar. Todd and all of his family, his girlfriend, and his family’s friends (who we hang out with every so often) were all there. As we were sitting around having a good time, some girl calls me and starts flirting with me over the phone. It was a girl that I didn’t know. Something seemed really strange about the phone call, though, and I started looking around the bar. There was a girl a few tables down that was on her cellphone, she wasn’t looking at me, but I was reading her lips and could tell that _she_ was the one on my phone. I ended up putting my phone down and going to talk to her.
Before I knew it, the scene had changed and everybody that was at the bar was in this huge dorm sort of building, each with our own rooms. I was shacked up with the girl from the bar, and we were going at it like fuckin _crazy_. I’d have to say it was the best dream sex I’ve ever had. I even finished, which I don’t think has _ever_ happened in a dream before. 
We were sitting on the bed, getting dressed, and I got a phone call from a friend of mine, though I can’t remember who it was. Anyway, this guy was in a lot of trouble with the cops. He’d been pulled over on the road and was facing an insane charge for something and he needed my help, also the help of his brother, that was somewhere in the dorm. (it actually might have been the two cowboy guys from the previous dreams, but I’m not sure. I think these were people I knew in waking life, though)
Anyway, this guy’s brother and I each jumped in a separate car. I think I was driving the Grand Prix, and we hauled ass to where this guy was, which was miles away. Driving was awesome, though, because it was like driving in a racing game. It was like experiencing a real life version of Need for Speed: Most Wanted. We were _hauling ass_, as if we were racing each other, weaving in and out of traffic, going so fast that everything in my peripheral vision was nothing but a blur, also cutting up on the sidewalk and driving up steep inclines like staircases and flying over them to get around traffic. Crazy shit. We wound up near my friend who was in handcuffs, under an El Train overpass. I can’t remember what we talked to the cop about, but we ended up getting him out of trouble.

Dream 6:
"Another Fight with Dad"

Somewhere with a BUNCH of my family members. We were outside in an apartment complex parking lot, and I think my dad and I were working on the Grand Prix. I forgot what he said, but he said something that really insulted me, and I fired back at him. This got him all mad and we started arguing back and forth. No doubt I love and miss my dad, but he always had a problem with thinking he had the right to say whatever he wanted to whoever he wanted, and when I was involved, he thought I didn’t have the right to speak my mind to him because “he was the father.” We’ve gone back and forth about that issue when he was still alive. Anyway, we were really getting into it, and I remember him saying something along the lines of what I’d just stated about how I had no position to challenge his authority, and I remember saying something like “Oh well, tough shit. I’m not a kid anymore and if you say something that insults me, you’re going to hear about it. Deal with it.”
He said something like “Oh yeah, you’re all grown up now, driving the nice Truck around and stuff.” (My mom and I inherited his car and truck after he died.) I paused for just a moment, beginning to make the connection between driving his vehicle and him being dead in waking life, and I was so close to questioning my state, but then he said something else insulting and drew me back into the argument.
Later on in the dream, we were back at home, and I felt really bad for having lost my head. I think he did too. Neither of us apologized, but it was apparent in our voices that we both felt sorry for blowing up at each other.

Dream 7:
"Car Safety"

I was watching TV and some car safety program was coming on. I think it was a news story or something, about the dangers of not wearing a seatbelt. It began with a disclaimer talking about how the “following footage had been found circulating the internet, and that it was very graphic” etc. etc. It then showed this mother and young son driving down the interstate from a helicopter’s perspective. Something happened, and I think one of their tires blew on the driver’s side. The car lurched to the left and skipped lanes on the highway, narrowly missing other cars. It then slammed into the inner guard rail so hard that the car flipped over sideways, over the railing, ejecting both the mother and son out of the driver’s side window, doing about 85mph. Their bodies skipped along the railing a few times before falling over into the median, both of them landing in a heart-wrenching position – coming to rest directly next to each other, curled around each other as if for one final embrace. I could tell they were dead, immediately.
The camera moved on to show that the car had flown down the median, which was an embankment, and completely crushed some pedestrians that were walking on the low sidewalk that was next to the highway. There were about 4 people that were in the path of the car, which had skipped and rolled and finally come to a stop a good 50 yards away from the highway. All of the pedestrians were knocked flat with pools of blood around them that could be seen from the helicopter cam.
Don’t remember anything after that, but damn, that was terrible shit.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/24/2006

Playing the guitar w/ Max.
Going through a 7-11 with a stopped up nose that was driving me f'cking bananas. :neutral:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/26/2006
"Broken"

Damn, what  a shitty experience. :neutral:

I can&#39;t quite remember how this dream started off. If I remember correctly, I was a cop, and my partner and I were casing what I think was a nightclub, in a really rough side of town. We were looking for someone that&#39;s been on the run for a while and was considered extremely dangerous. Sooner or later, he was found and arrested. He looked a lot like that guy Brian Nichols that shot that judge in the courtroom, not long ago.
So anyway, it&#39;s night time and my partner and I were on the road, driving with this guy in the back seat, to turn him in. Don&#39;t ask me how, but this guy somehow gets out of his cuffs and is able to reach in the front seat. He grabs my partner&#39;s gun, puts it to the back of his head, and blows my partner&#39;s brains all over the dashboard. He was the one driving so, if I remember correctly, the car ended up crashing on the side of the road. I knew I was next so I turned around in my chair and started trying to fend him off from an awkward position with my night stick. I think I lost my night stick in the struggle, and I remember that, sooner or later, this guy had the upperhand. He got in one good swing on me and hit me in the upper-left arm. I could feel the bone crack and excruciating pain. I don&#39;t remember exactly whappened at this point, but all I recall is a feeling of having lost. I tried reasoning with the man to persuade him not to kill me, too, but nothing I said had any affect. 
He said a few last words to me, and then lunged in my direction. I can&#39;t remember if it was the gun or the night stick that struck me in the temple, but everything suddenly went black.
I woke up in my old neighborhood. (Canterbury) I rolled out of bed and immediately grabbed my arm. It was aching like crazy, obviously broken. I think my head was wrapped with a bandage that crossed my temple or something. All I know is, it was f&#39;cking pounding. I also had a limp, and I began to remember all of the events of the crash/attack that I&#39;d been through. 
Wondering how long I&#39;d been out, I checked the date on my cellphone. It said "May 05, 2007."
"2007?&#33;??&#33;"
I found my folks somewhere in the house (my dad was there and alive) and they were both happy to see me up and about. I said to them something about "you mean to tell me I&#39;ve been bed-ridden for an entire year?&#33;?" They both said yes, and reminded me of my partner&#39;s fate, when I asked.
Sooner or later I limped outside to get some air. I was holding my shattered left arm in close to me, cradling it with my other hand. I let go just long enough to pull my cellphone out again. I tried calling Todd, who&#39;s had the same phone number since we were both about 15. I got no answer. I actually got a strange tone as if this was no longer his number.
Just as I hung up, Mike, who still lives in my old neighborhood to this day, comes driving up in an old beat up truck with his son in the back. He was happy to see that I was up, also. We started talking about what happened, and how long I was out. The conversation lasted for a long time, it felt.
Right in the middle of talking, I woke up. I was in total disbelief that what had happened was all I dream. Everything felt so real it was actually one of the most convincing dreams I&#39;d had in a long time. It felt like living in a parallel universe and then suddenly being sucked back into the original one. I spent a little while just laying in bed and staring up at the ceiling, moving my arm back and forth (which was aching. Maybe I slept on it?) and just laughing at myself and how I was _so completely convinced_ that what I&#39;d just experienced was real.

Oh well, anyway....glad to be back in the here and now. :sweat1:

----------


## italianmonkey

glad you're back me too   ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I was beginning to wonder where you disappeared to.  ::wink:: 
Welcome back. ^_^

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/27/2006

T met some cute lil spanish chick and we spent the rest of the dream hanging out with her.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/28/2006

Shit. Lost most of both of these, but here goes:

Dream 1:
_Payback_

I was working in a call center again. CQ and one of his brothers were in this one, as well as some guy named Masude. (sp) They have a friend named Masude, IRL, but this guy definitely didnt look like him. Anyway, this kid Masude and I were had no problems in the dream, for a while. It was payday and I had a bunch of bills to pay. I forgot what the details were, but Masude had asked me for something. Some sort of information that I didnt really think mattered at the time.
Later that day, Id gone to check my money online and I noticed that my entire bank account had been wiped out. I went to talk to Masude, but he was nowhere to be found. I then went to talk to one of my supervisors to find out where he was(who were all supervisors at my current job) and began to get all emotional while telling him what was going on, because I was in a really bad situation. He pulled me into a conference room with another super, and it seems that they were already talking about Masude before Id come in. 
It seems Masude had walked off the job just a few minutes before I brought up my missing money. I was enraged to no end. They said that somehow, hed used their computer system to hack my bank account and that he was one smart SOB, and that they would do whatever they could to track him down and get the money back. So here I was, dead broke and about to lose everything because I had about $2000 worth of bills due.
I was making my way home when I decided to stop by CQ and his brothers house. They were good friends with Masude, and I was going to try to get in touch with him through them. I pulled up and saw CQs brother D standing outside on his drive way. I got out and was like Yo, where the fuck is Masude?
D looked at me with a bit of surprise on his face and said He should be here any minute, actually. I just called him. I said Well that fucker raided my account and owes me a shit load of money. (apparently I had about $16,000 in my account.)
Ds surprised turned into a smirk, as if he pitied me if I had plans on calling out Masude. Shortly afterward, this sleek-looking black car pulls up next to the driveway. Much nicer than what I knew Masude was driving before.
He rolled down his window as D was getting in the passenger side and said to me something like Yo thanks for the cash, or something.
I was so pissed. 
I lifted the front of my shirt and flashed the handle of a pistol in my pants. Masude was like Bitch, please. He reached down next to him, pulling out an AR-15 assault rifle and leaning it out the window toward me. (Their whole crew has a shit load of guns, IRL, so this all played out pretty well)
There was nothing I could do, so I held my tongue. They sped off, laughing.
I began walking home, vexed as all hell. On the way home (dont know why I was walking and not driving) I heard tires screeching behind me. They were rolling up on me quick with what looked like the intention of doing a drive-by. I ducked into someones garage the first time they rolled passed, and I could see they were turning back around, down the street. 
The garage I was in had a dirt bike inside. I jumped on and kick started it, flying out of the garage and down the street away from them. They chased me down a familiar, Lake Mary road that I had been taking back home. I was able to stay ahead of them, though, and when I got to a certain section where I used to ride my old dirt bike behind the houses next to my neighborhood, I jumped off road and took the trails, slipping out of sight because they couldnt follow in the car. I was hoping I would lose them, as I didnt know if D knew where I lived or not.
Later that night, I was in my room at the computer, and was getting ready for bed, still heated about what happened that day. It wasnt long before I heard Masude and D outside of my bedroom window. Obviously theyd found me and were talking trash from outside. I wasnt about to be imprisoned in my own house, so I grabbed my gun and walked outside.
This part got kind of hazy, but we were standing outside. I dont remember if we were talking about anything, or if they were just kinda _there_. Whatever the case, sooner or later, Ds big brother CQ shows up. They all used to split a big, beat up Dodge Ram they called The Tank, and CQ was driving that, except it looked much more like a tank, actually. His on-again, off-again ex was with him, also. There was a massive stereo system inside that was bumping Three-Six Mafia, or something. He stepped out of a side-panel door of the Tank, as if it were a minivan, or a small military vehicle, and had an assault rifle in his hand. He was there to back his brother up.
 This dream happened 2 wake-ups ago, so I cant really remember it what triggered it, but sometime about here, I became lucid. A few of my neighborhood friends were now standing around also. The situation changed immediately, and I was no longer intimidated by the other group, and of course, the money didn't matter, anymore because I knew I was dreaming. I started verbally attacking them and whatnot, especially CQ, because he was the only one I could see had a weapon. It seemed that he was so surprised at my sudden lack of nervousness that he didnt know what to make of it. Hed actually begun to back up toward his truck as I walked in his direction. I was telling him about how his little (big) gun was useless against me and could tell he was so confused he didnt know what to think. 
By the time I stopped in front of him, he was already halfway in his truck, backing in through the side door with assault rifle in hand. I stopped about 2 feet in front of him and was staring him down as his brother and Masude watched. No one knew what the fuck was up with me, and were just kind of stunned.
I then smirked at CQ and said Tell you what. Ill give you a free shot, and patted my chest. He was like .what? I said something like Go aheadno sense in bringing out the big guns if youre not going to use them, right? So shoot. I just want to make a point.
He looked at his brother like ? but then shrugged his shoulders and grinned. He aimed the gun up at me, the barrel about 12 inches away from my chest, and opened fire. He spit the entire banana clip at me at point blank range. But he was hit with shock and fear as every single bullet ricocheted off of my chest and flew back around him, scattering in all directions and ripping into his truck and even demolishing his stereo equipment, which sputtered and sparked and struggled to keep playing the song. (Hell yeah. Just in time for the opening of the new Superman movie.  ::goodjob2::  )
Everyone was in awe.
D, Masude and CQ all hauled ass out of there. I could hear the gangsta rap thumping in CQs Tank as they were leaving my neighborhood, and I used my last bit of lucidity to change it to the group Sublime, laughing and bobbing my head to the song Summertime blaring from their vehicle as they sped off. 
Hahaha. Good shit.

Dream 2:
_Untitled_

The next dream was so weird and random, its hard to piece together. This was after waking up once again, laying in bed to piece together the thoughts of the previous dream, and falling asleep again, too quickly, failing to get up and write the first down in the journal.
But this one started at the beach. I was out swimming with a bunch of friends, and we noticed something strange about the current. The beach was on a peninsula and the current was about to take us around the tip of the peninsula and out to sea, because it was running parallel to the land. We swam as hard as we could back to land and noticed that land was getting smaller and smaller. Its as if floodwaters were rising, and the peninsula suddenly turned into a tiny island. We were able to make it up on land, but as the waters were rising, the sand was turning into quick sand. We seemed destined to be stuck in this rising water and drown. Now, the strange® part came as this tall mirror on two legs came waddling up in our direction from out of nowhere.  ::huh2::  It seemed as if one side of it was open, as if the mirror opened and shut like a door, pocket watch, or a womans compact, except this mirror was the size of a household door, itself.
Somehow this thing caught up to me and trapped me inside. The inside of this.thing..was like some sort of psychological torture chamber. It was lit up, so you could see yourself in the mirror, but it projected all these ghastly images of you (me) dying or growing older, or burning alive, or being buried alive. All the kind of stuff that you definitely _dont_ want to see while looking at a mirror 10 inches in front of your face.
Sooner or later, I was spit back out of this mirror/chamber thing, and was in the city of Lake Mary again, at night. I was on a friends driveway, and there wasuhm..a bear..just roaming around.  ::huh2:: 
There was also some guy on a motorcycle that was coming around the corner. I knew he was there to fight me for some reason and that he was really familiar, but I still dont know who it was. Some other strange, random shit happened, but I cant remember anything else.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

06/29/2006
"Superman's Imposter"

It seems there was a plot to take the real Superman out of the equation and replace him with a Superman imposter. The purpose of this imposter was to mimic Supermans heroics for a while, continuing with the illusion that it was actually him, but then start to gradually turn evil in public to ruin Supermans name.
I dont remember much of what happened at all. But I remember the military was fighting against this fake Superman that was going crazy and just killing everything around. There was a single scene where my perspective was high above a city, about the level of many of the skyscraper rooftops around me. The military had a huge gun positioned on one of these rooftops and somehow got it behind this fake Superman, shooting him in the back. There was a huge explosion and the Superman went flying forward from the impact, for miles, my perspective following it, and slammed into the face of another tall building. 
While it was recovering from the blow, slowly pushing itself away from the shattered stone rubble of the top portion of the building, the Supermans under-surface was exposed. I could see, for a moment, that the inside of this fleshy imposter was a machine, very sophisticated. As it pushed itself up in push-up position, from the crater in the side of the building, the skin around the huge opening in its back quickly began stitching itself together, reforming like Wolverines quick-healing skin. 
It seems this being was only creating the illusion that it was as strong as Superman. Though I cant remember how they had detained Superman in the first place, Im under the impression that the real one would have beaten this one, because this one did show some level of vulnerability. However, it was fully healed before the dust from slamming into the building cleared, so it would appear to the military, as it flew up and out of the rubble, that "Superman" never sustained any damage from the impact of the cannon blast.

Dont remember anything after this, though. I have a feeling there was a scene that had something to do with Superman as Clark Kent, but I dunno what it was.

Also, it's not often where I have full dreams from a completely disembodied perspective. Maybe it has something to do with my knowing the Superman _movie_ is out, and a movie shows a character's story from a disembodied perspective. Not sure if that's the association, but interesting, if it is.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07-07-2006

Damn. Went to sleep with the intention of completing the lucid task. I had a dream where I was in a house, by myself. It was the middle of the night and every now and then I would hear noises around the house, and I'd get up and start checking around for anything/anybody. It was pretty creepy, doing so. One time or another I found that when I went into the living room of this house there were a bunch of my friends there sitting around playing video games like they owned the place. I forgot why this was so strange, that they were there, but it was. 
Sooner or later, I realized I was dreaming. I don't think there was anything in particular that triggered it, I was just standing around the house and became lucid.
I stopped for a minute and gathered my thoughts (which I'm going to start doing from now on when I can think about it.) I was wondering what to do with my lucidity and actually had to really stop and think before I remembered the task (even though I went to sleep dead-set on completing it.)
So I needed to get out into traffic. I immediately walked through the nearest wall to me, but wound up in another room. This room had a window and I started walking toward the window. I could see that it was night outside, and I figured that would be more of a problem than anything else, so I tried to change it to day, as I got closer. It didn't work. I thought about spinning a new scene but didn't want to lose my lucidity or wake up. So, I ran forward and jumped through the window. 
Unforunately, while jumping through the window, I think I lost my lucidity. I don't remember anything else from that dream after about that point.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07/09/2006

Something about fighting someone in a courtyard that might have actually been a baseball field. I was fighting with two of those iron construction rods that are like an inch thick, one in each hand. I remember there was one point where he/it was trying to run away from me, and we both started flying, while I was trying to catch up with him.

But I went to sleep drunk...sooo the recall's not that great.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07-21-2006
Driving around Daytona with a long leather trench coat and a katana pushed down through the back of it, like Blade.Went to some sort of party in a rec room and they were having this talent competition where two people would stand up in the middle of the crowd and do whatever it was they were doing. FIrst it was a rap battle, then some big guy brought out his little girl and started dancing with her. He threw a sheet over her, did some misdirection and seemed to flatten her with his fist, but then proved that she wasn&#39;t under the blanket he&#39;d thrown over her head, but a dog was, the little girl then appeared on the other side of the crowd, "magically." There were a few dancers that got up and did their thing. Some were good, others weren&#39;t. I was thinking about dancing for my turn, and was halfway up off of my ass when I woke up.

07/22/2006

Ok, so this one started on some kind of trip or something. There were a LOT of my friends with me, some of which I didn&#39;t know. Outside of this group of friends, but still on the same trip, were a couple of hardcore thugs. We were all sleeping in these big military tents or something, like the GP-mediums we took out to Key West back in ROTC that fit 20 people. Late one night, my group of friends go into the tent with these "thugs" and were playing your typical late-night pranks on the people who were sleeping, like we always used to do when I was younger. I&#39;m pretty sure these other guys had weapons or something. As we were messing with them, one of them (the one nearest to me) began to wake up. 
Everybody that was in my group hit the floor and began to act like we were sleeping, like we were a part of their group. It would be hard to tell the difference because it was so dark in the tent. He knew something was going on, though, and started reaching around in the dark. He grabbed a hold of my shoe and was immediately like "What the fuck? Who the fuck is this?" I could feel him groping around on my shoe trying to figure out who it was. Then, knowing our cover was about to be blown, everyone that was in my group got up and ran out of the tent, creating enough chaotic movement in the dark that no one outside of our group would be able to tell who we were.
Later (It was still night time, but everyone was up and about) a few people in my group were driving around in the city. We see a speeding car come around the corner. It slowed down as it passed us and I could see that it was a couple of the thugs from the other tent; one of which looked A LOT like 50 Cent. They were driving around looking for the pranksters that were in their tent.
Before I knew it, we were all in the same car together. It was a limo. There were about 3 of my friends in the back with me, along with the two thugs that were driving around earlier. They started grilling us about who was in their tent. When we wouldn&#39;t speak up, one of them (older guy, looked kinda like my uncle Craig) pulled out a razor blade. 
He was reaching across me to get in one of my friend&#39;s faces and I reached one arm out, grabbing his wrist, the fingers of my other hand grabbed the flat sides of the razor and twisted it from his hand. Before he could do anything about it, I had the razor held up to his throat, my eyes darting over to his friend to make sure he didn&#39;t pull anything out as well, threatening, silently, to cut the older guy&#39;s throat, if he did.
Then I took the drink out of the older guy&#39;s other hand and started talking to him about how quickly the tables could turn, with the kind of lifestyle they were living. At first he was being really ignorant, looking away from me and mumbling something about how he was going to "get me back, for this." I kept telling him that I wasn&#39;t trying to threaten his "manhood" or anything, simply making a point. I was like "I&#39;m trying to help you, brotha. You think you have to keep up this thuggish image and break down anyone who does something you don&#39;t like, but life isn&#39;t about bullshit vendettas" or something like that. He was still avoiding my eyes, taking that disconnected tone that people often take when they are so instinctually pissed off about something that logic just doesn&#39;t seem to get through to them. Finally I pressed the razor in toward him a bit more and was like "GODDAMNIT LOOK AT ME when I&#39;m talking to you&#33;"
I kept talking, and he finally started listening. I told him that it was all of us in their tent and that we were only playing stupid little kids&#39; games, but it was nothing to start a fuckin war over. I started getting really philosophical with him and could tell that I was getting through to him. I even actually gave him back his razor, when I felt I&#39;d made my point. I had also been drinking out of his glass (rum and coke, I think it was) and was about to give it back to him. A bit humbled, he told me to keep it, and pointed out that there was more in the limo console, if any of us wanted some.
Can&#39;t remember much after this, but I thought it was a pretty cool scenario because I was able to difuse (sp) the situation with a bit of logic and positivity.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07/25/2006
"Lucid Sparring"

Had a pretty interesting LD last night, but it was early-on during the night, so most of it is gone.
Not sure what led up to this point, but I was walking through the aisles of a grocery store when I suddenly realized I was dreaming. I dont really think there was a cue or anything, I just knew it.
At first, I continued walking, repeating to myself Im dreaming, Im dreaming in my mind to keep myself aware of that fact. I was looking around at the different things on the shelves, leaning in close to them to check out all the detail. 
I then remembered that I wanted to get some practice with making myself more comfortable in the lucid state, just to see if I could hold it longer if I wasnt running around doing a lot of action. I sat down on the tile floor, Indian-style and began to relax as if I were meditating. I closed my eyes for only a second, but figured that might be a bad idea, so I opened them again, just kinda sitting there with my head bowed, focusing on solidifying my lucidity. 
It seemed to work, to a point, everything became much more vivid and realistic. Whatever haze was there, when Id first gained lucidity, was now completely gone, and there was absolutely no distinction between the waking world, and the dream.
As I was sitting there, taking a moment to stare at my hands which didnt seem distorted, except that the contours of my fingertips were much more magnified and detailed, some guy came walking up to me and got my attention.
I cant remember what we were talking about, but I think he asked what I was doing or something like that. As I was talking to him, I kept repeating in the back of my head Im dreaming, Im dreaming. This is all a dream. Im dreaming, etc. Sooner or later, the guy asked me if I wanted to spar or something. Cant remember exactly how it began, but I got back up on my feet and we started sparring.
I was pulling off some pretty dope moves while fighting this guy, one of which was; I jumped toward him with a straight-on flying kick at his face, which he blocked with his forearm, I then bounced off of his arm, hovering in the air slightly like Cloud does in Advent Children while blocking with his sword, for about 2 seconds. Then, spinning my body around immediately after my kick was deflected, still in mid-air, I snuck in a rotating kick to the side of his head with the back of my opposite foot, flipping him sideways through one of the shelves beside us before I landed on my feet again.
So, the fight went on for a little while, without losing one tiny bit of the realism, but THEN, Id noticed that my auto-suggestion: This is a dream, this is a dream had morphed into Man I hope I dont wake up. I have to keep from waking up. As soon as I fell into this frame of mind, while squaring off with the guy again to go another round, I woke up.

I find that very interesting, though. The next time Im lucid, Im going to continue with my Im dreaming, Im dreaming repetition so that I can engrave it into my conscious mind. Hopefully it will stay with me throughout the dream, like it did this time. Im going to try to make sure that Waking Up doesnt even creep into my head, though, because it seems to kill the dream every time I think of it.

I also had another one or two dreams, one of which my Dad was in. I think we started off the dream on bad terms, but by the end, we were driving around town smoking bud together. Cant remember the content though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07/27/2006
Fallen Prey

Wow.
My earliest memory of this dream was being at this lakeside campsite at night. There was about 8-10 of my friends and family with me, and I do remember that my 5 year old daughter, Cierra, was a teenager in this dream. I know that there was a whole lot of back-story to this dream, but my memory kicks in after all of the _strange_ shit started happening, of course.
Apparently there was this really _weird_ guy staying in a trailer that was really close to our campsite. I take it the camp was in a state park or something. Anyway, over time we could tell that something just wasnt right about this guy. Im not sure what led to it but, sooner or later, I was inside this guys trailer while he was out doing something. I think I was just snooping around to find out more about him or something, because he was giving all of us the creeps.
It was dark as hell inside the trailer, but I eventually stumbled onto his secret: He was a serial killer and hidden away in a number of pantries and closets in his trailer were the corpses of other campers.
I looked out through the translucent curtains and could see the mans silhouette. He was on his way back. I dont know how, but I made it out of the trailer. But I guess he knew I was there because he was eventually stalking us all. There was one point where we were trying to escape on this really shitty piece of broken-up raft that was in the lake. There were about eight of us trying to fit on this one raft that was falling apart beneath us. Whats worse is that the murky lake water was alligator infested. So much so that we were having to actually step over them while we waded out into thigh-deep water, trying frantically to make the broken raft work to our advantage.
A few of the gators began snapping at us, some of them taking large chunks out of the raft. As we were fighting them off, one of the people in my group (dunno who it was) was suddenly shot in the heart from out of nowhere.
More shots streamed in. The killer was sniping at us from near his trailer, and we couldnt see him at all because it was night time, and the trailer was about 50 yards back in the woods. As our attention went more to the bullets than the gators, another friend of mine fell victim to one of the gators and was dragged under water.
This raft idea was _not_ working. Even if we did keep the damn thing afloat, wed be sitting ducks, on the water.
We pulled it back ashore and I told everyone to sit tight. I sprinted back toward the campsites, zig-zagging as I could see the sniper-fire sinking into the dirt around me, following me as I went to grab the car, which had a handgun inside. I vaguely remember having a fire-fight with this guy while picking up the rest of my group by the lake. 
Woke up shortly after this.

Was up for about 15 mins and fell back asleep into a continuation of the same dream.

Trying not to make this a novel, (too late) so the gist of this second part is that wed all gotten back home and were shacked up in my old neighborhood in Texas. It wasnt long, though, before we realized the house was haunted. (I swear I can never get a break :l) It started off first as a few strange occurrences, but then full-bodied apparitions began appearing. I was the only one that noticed, but these ghosts were familiar. They were the victims of the camp-killer that Id stumbled upon the bodies of when I raided his trailer.
Not taking the time to stick around we all hauled ass out of the house. More and more ghosts were appearing. There were about 6 of us in all now, and we ran to the car. Cierra, still a teenager in the dream, jumped into the drivers seat. I jumped in passenger and everyone else in back. She was a HORRIBLE driver (which is hilarious because whenever shes playing my Need 4 Speed game, IRL, shes always crashing and referring to herself as the worst driver in the world. Haha.) Anyway, we eventually get far enough away from the house to come to a stop sign and for me to say Alright. Chinese Fire Drill. Get out, Cierra, Im driving&#33;
As we switched places, I could see these people coming slowly down the street. There were too many to count. The ghosts were still following us.
I drove off and we went some place downtown, trying to stay somewhere in public.
There was this bar/pool hall/rec center place that we took up shelter in, but something seemed really strange about this place from the get-go.
I was recognizing a lot of the people in this bar. One guy, in particular, was following me around through the crowd. I vaguely noticed there was a glowing, 2-digit number etched into his forehead. (Ever see the movie _The Frighteners_ with Michael J. Fox?) He was a victim of the serial killer, and much of the crowd was the ghosts that wed been running away from. 
I was about to gather up everyone to get out, but realized that there was suddenly no way out. No way to leave. The doors had disappeared and everyone inside was trapped inside. 
Then it all began to make sense.
The puzzle was beginning to piece itself together.
These ghosts werent threatening to us, they never were. They were trying to communicate with us, to tell us what Ive been beginning to figure out on my own.
I stopped at the bar and looked at the bartender. He looked back at me, as if he knew what I was thinking, by the look on my face. Not quite sure of the words I was looking for, I simply asked him. Im..were_supposed_ to be herearent we? I meanwere _not supposed_ to leave.are we?
He shook his head with a sense of pity. No.youre not. 
My hunch was right. 
None of us had even made it out of the damn campsite. We were all dead  either killed by the psycho or eaten by gators. I have no idea which. Everything wed experienced since Id fallen back asleep (the haunted house, driving, this club) was a representation of Purgatory. We were able to see the ghosts because we were on their plane, and their fascination with us was simply that we were the newcomers.
Feeling about sick to my stomach, I sulked around the place, pondering over how I was going to tell the rest of my friends and family.

To _try_ to wrap this damn entry up; 
I let everyone in on what happened and, over time, we came to accept this Purgatory, each finding our own little niche. I found this room where a bunch of guys were sparring on this huge elevated mat, and I started taking on a few guys. One guy pulled out a pair of those foam-rubber practice nunchaku and started tearing opponents up with them. I think it was a point system or something because it was all light-contact. Some other guy then threw me _two_ pairs of them and I jumped in, whirling them around like a professional and completely dominating just about everyone else that stepped up on the mat.
There was also a huge gym somewhere else in the building where I was playing volleyball. I sucked Really Bad at that, though, and some girl that looked a Lot like Ame kept giving me shit everything I cost our team a point. Haha.

Thats about all I remember, though. But damn, what a dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07/28/2006

Dad was giving me shit about what College I was going to go to. Every one that I named that I had in mind didn&#39;t seem to be good enough and there was only one that was going to satisfy him. It was way the hell out in Kissimmee, which is about 2 counties away from where I live. We drove out there one morning (in the dream) and he was rambling on for the entire trip. Once we got out in Kissimmee we went to some guys house that I didn&#39;t know and bought a bag of bud...uhm...that&#39;s about all I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07/30/2006

Something about being on a shooting range and firing some guy&#39;s sniper rifle. It was the first time I&#39;d fired it, and my dad was there, so he was being all cocky and knocking me for having some trouble aiming, for my first few shots. He asked me why I wouldn&#39;t stand up straight and fire (like a "Man," I guess his point was) because I was leaning over the large crates in front of me, to steady the barrel. 
I looked back at him with a smirk and said "Because this is a _Sniper Rifle_." And I turned back and took aim again.
And since it&#39;s obvious to anyone that you don&#39;t stand up straight and hold a sniper rifle like an assault rifle, everyone around us started laughing at how I&#39;d just told him off. I could tell that it made him feel small as hell, which felt pretty good for me, under the circumstances.
Later, I was shooting both of my BB guns, one in each hand, at a few targets out of the range too.

There was another dream after this where, in one part, I remember just relaxing on the bed with some chick, though not sure who she was, and watching TV. Don&#39;t remember much of that one, though, because it was much earlier in the night.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07/31/2006


*Dream One:*
_"Drunken Wanderer/Dance Contest"_

In this first dream, I remember being REALLY drunk and riding around town on a bicycle. I was the most intoxicated I&#39;ve ever been in a dream, and it was pretty damn strange. It was night time and I don&#39;t think I was really going anywhere, but I was having trouble simply staying up. At one time, I went over this set of train tracks while a train was coming. I pedaled faster to beat the train but then, for some reason, I couldn&#39;t get off of the track. The dream just kept skipping like a broken record and I would stay on the track, in the path of the train, until I started worrying about actually getting hit by it.
Later in the same dream, no longer feeling drunk, I&#39;d come to this club where a bunch of people were having a dance contest. I entered in it and started doing some liquid, popping and locking better than I could even do in waking life, which was cool. I even threw in a few acrobatics, beginning my turn by running up to the elevated stage, placing my hands on the corner and doing a forward flip off of my hands, landing up on the stage on my feet. I finished my turn by dismounting with a backflip off of the stage and onto the floor, all to the beat of the music. Not sure if I won or not but I got a lot of props and made a lot of friends.

*Dream Two:*
_"Aliens vs. Marines vs. Marines"_

After that dream I was a marine from the Alien movies. There was this really elaborate plot where half of the marines were crooked and had some plan to seize control of something, and they were killing off many of my commrades. Only a few good guys left, the rest of us stowed away on a ship, myself squeezing into a locker somewhere, and followed the other marines to the Xenomorphs&#39; planet. I can&#39;t remember what their plan was, but what really sticks out in my mind was that there was a final showdown, between both sides of the marines, in this Huge alien hive that was about the size of a covered football stadium. It was almost pitch black in this room except for a few blue and red sort of "organic" light sources that were a part of the walls, floor and ceiling. The terrain of this hive was black craters and rocks, oversized vines and a whole bunch of other shit that littered every inch of the room. At first it was just the marines fighting, which was pretty intense enough. The room was constantly flaring up with explosions, machine-gun fire, and the sounds of fellow marines trying to communicate with their allies while battling this group of rogues.
But, in the middle of our battle, we attracted the attention of the Aliens and they came streaming out of every duct and pore of the walls and ceiling above like cockroaches. There must have been hundreds of them. Our focus then turned to simply staying alive - a three-way free-for all between all sides.One of the most chaotic scenes I&#39;ve ever experienced. Many of us marines had these mechanized grappling hooks that we could shoot out and allowed us to hang and swing from the walls and ceilings. They were so mobile that much of the fighting was either done swinging in mid-air, or while running sideways along the walls while hanging from the grappling chain. I remember one part where I was doing just that, hanging from the chain while running, horizontally, along the wall, charging head-on into a pack of aliens that were streaming along the same wall, on all fours, toward me. I kept firing my machine gun while running straight on toward them and then, at the last moment, I jumped off of the wall, still about 40 yards in the air, retracted the grappling hook and then fired it again into the ceiling, swinging away from the wall while unloading some more shots back at the aliens.
It was pretty fuckin wild. I also remember people getting killed by the aliens running up behind them and spearing them through the back and out their chests with their tails. The battle seemed to go on forever and the ground was becoming a swamp of human bodies and alien blood (though it wasn&#39;t acidic like in the movies.)
At one point, my cousin was in the dream, and I was wondering what the hell she was doing there, trying to protect her from the war. This, I think, got me to start questioning what was going on. I started to resolve that this couldn&#39;t really be happening. After this, when I looked at an alien, they started looking more like special effects than actual creatures. Was this a movie? What was going on? - I was thinking.
Sure enough, the scene around me vanished. I was no longer in the hive taking part in the battle. I was in a theatre with a massive screan, like an IMAX and was watching this battle on the screen with some of my friends and family in the audience. Lol.
So instead of inducing lucidity, my uncertainty of how real the situation was caused me to convince myself I was just watching a movie. Lol. Kinda sucks, but hey, that&#39;s funny as hell.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/01/2006

Too many dreams to even keep track of last night, but I remember the highlights of about 3 of them.

*Dream One:*
_“I Think Nana’s Lost It.”_

One was this weird dream about Cierra, her mom’s grandma (who everyone calls Nana), and some girl I was with that wasn’t Cierra’s mom. Anyway, the four of us were sitting around in Cierra’s grandma’s house and she was really sick or something. She was also a bit crazy. I’m relaxing on this chair next to her grandma’s bed and Cierra, her grandma and the girl that wasn’t Cierra’s real mom, but seemed to have taken her place as her grandma’s daughter, were lying on the bed, just spending some quality time.
So anyway, Nana started rambling on about something about not wanting their little moment to end. She was going on and on about it, and I’d figured she was just a little depressed. She then seemed to come across this idea that caused her to get up out of bed and go make three cups of tea or something.
She came back, got back in the bed and gave the cups to Cierra and the girl I was with, and kept one for herself and was like “Now drink up you two,” as she was settling in. As she took her own drink, Cierra and ‘my girl,’ were just about to drink theirs. Then, under her breath, Nana said something like “ah, to think. We’ll be able to spend the rest of our lives together in this bed.” She was smiling happily. Too happily.
This caught my attention and obviously the attention of the chick I was with. She straightened up real quick and took Cierra’s cup out of her hand, putting her own down before she drank it also. Nana was obviously stunned. She started screaming “No&#33; You’re supposed to drink it&#33; You have to&#33; Nooo&#33; Drink It&#33; You Must&#33;&#33;&#33;” 
I stood up out of the chair and the “girl” scooped up Cierra, pulling her off of the bed as they backed up toward me. 
Nana had obviously put poison in all three cups. She’d wanted the moment to last forever, and it would have, but it was ruined. She began to convulse on the bed, grabbing the sheets and choking between screams. The three of us held each other, as it as actually pretty horrible to watch. But, even worse, her choking began to turn into fits of laughter, still gasping and gagging, her eyes bulging in their sockets. The laughter then turned demonic, growing louder and louder, still choking. The three of us were all becoming more and more freaked out, Nana’s body started to twist and contort with her spasms, her chest heaving upward toward the ceiling as if she was possessed and the devil himself was about to tear out of her ribcage. It was then that I told myself “Whoooaaahh&#33;&#33; I Need to Wake the fuck Up&#33;”  And I did. 
It was that strange, instinctual lucidity that doesn’t come on until I’m in sensory overload from something that is just too friggin creepy to deal with, and my brain wants out. I couldn’t have stayed in that dream, if I wanted to, because the very second I realized I was dreaming, I was ejected from it on instinct. 

After a while I went back to bed.

*Dream Two:*
_“Knockout Kings”_

In the next dream, my best friend Todd was this new, up-and-coming boxer, and I was his manager/coach. Haha. 
We were going around and he was fighting in all these back-alley boxing rings full of crowds of really rowdy people. I&#39;d stand by on the side of the ring and coach him and all. He kept winning fights and was getting both a lot of props and a lot of hate for how good he was doing, so the crowds in these boxing rings were getting more and more rowdy with every new venue we went to, because Todd was always the underdog but was forever coming out on top. 
What was even more dope was that, even though I was his boxing coach, I was a martial arts expert, as well, though no one wound know just by looking at me because I was always wearing a suit and shit. lol 
So sooner or later, all the goons, thugs, wtfever started coming up to me taking about how &#39;my boy&#39; wasn&#39;t shit, and how they could get in the ring and kick the shit out of him and blah blah. Sooo...I pretty much made a lot of enemies too. Lol. 
People would start talking so much shit about us in the audience, and I&#39;d be talking so much back, that we&#39;d start rumbling in the stands. Lol. While Todd was boxing in the ring I was getting jumped by these goon squads of like 6 people, using lightning fast kung-fu and taking on all of them at once, throwing people into tables and ducking and dodging bottles and all kinds of shit. Basically kicking a whole lotta ass. Hahaha. It was great.  :Boxing: 

*Dream Three:*
_“Red Pains”_

Another dream had something to do with being at a party in an apartment. In this party happened to be a few scientists, and were sitting around just talking about all of the weird shit we usually discuss here at Dream Views, but I don’t know if anyone from Dream Views was around. 
Anyway, the subject soon came to the Red Rain phenomenon that I’ve been discussing lately and we started getting different perspectives on what everyone thought the microbes in the Red Rain could be. The strange thing was, after a while of discussing it, this little red specks started showing up on the carpet all over the apartment. We were trying to figure out what they were. Then, the moved and sort of grouped together. A bit freaked out by the suddenly organization, I stepped backward from them, but then they moved in my direction. I stepped back again and they continued to follow me. Then I started moving around in different directions, trying to put some distance between me and these creepy little red specks (that apparently represented the Red Rain microbes we were just talking about) but they started moving more quickly toward me, zig-zagging in all of the directions I was and staying trained on my position, moving closer and closer.
Don’t remember what happened after this though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/02/2006

*Dream One:*

A dream I was back in Atlanta and I was cooking a roast at my aunt Sis’s house. I had a gun that was broken that I was messing with in the living room, later on. I kept trying to cock the slide back on it, but it kept falling apart in my hand. All the kids were just running around playing like they normally do.

*Dream Two:*

Then there was a party at Nitrixx’s house. There were a lot of people there, and we were all _Really_ fucked up. I was so fucked up, in the dream that I puked all over my shirt and pissed all over my jeans, simply because the world was spinning so damn much and I couldn’t find the bathroom. (which was fucking Embarassing  :Sad:  ) Luckily no one saw my “accident” because I had wandered into the back room. I saw the bed and (as usually happens when I’m FUBAR and there is a bed in sight) I passed the hell out. I don’t remember passing out, in the dream, but it only makes sense.
Then had a false awakening. I was like “damn, that dream sucked,” as I’m looking around all groggily, trying to focus my eyes. It was then that I noticed I was still in my clothes. Not only that, but they were still soaked with piss and puke and I’m like “WHAT THE FUCK&#33;”  ::listenup:: 
I noticed that the room was different from mine, as it came into focus. It was still Nitrixx&#39;s room, and that was when  I realized I was still dreaming. All of this happened really late in the night though (I know because I’d gotten up like twice before, during the night) and so I decided to wake myself up because I was worried about being late for work. (Well…that and the fact that I didn’t like the feeling of being covered in my own piss and vomit. >.> )

So I woke up.
It was only about 3:30. So I’m like “aight” and went back to sleep.

Fell back into the same dream, though the party was gone and I was wearing dry clothes. (Thank God.) I wasn’t lucid this time. Joe (Nitrixx) and I were just shooting the shit, really, and Todd was there. At on time, Todd and I left to go to the store, and we were skateboarding through the city (I don’t actually own a skateboard) Later, Joe replaced Todd and we were walking, instead. Out of nowhere, Joe’s like “Oh shit, I’m getting some of that” and walks into the grass toward an apartment complex beside us. Some guy was putting carts full of packaged food out in his lawn for people to just come by and pick up, for some odd, unknown reason, so we stocked up on shit and went back to Joe’s.
Joe had a huge dog, like a rottweiler, at his house (which is fucking hilarious because, in real life, he has a miniature pinscher that’s about 9inches tall. Rofl.) We pretty much spent the rest of the dream spinning and scratching records.

--------------------

08/03/2006

*Dream One:*

I was with my dad doing some sort of work in the backyard. Instead of our riding lawnmower, he has a bulldozer in the backyard. One of those crane-arm CATs that dig. Next thing I knew we were driving down some sort of alley in the Grand Prix, he was going Insanely fast through the narrow alley-ways because he was pissed at me for something. I started talking to him about his attitude toward me and he actually started listening, asking if he was “supposed” to treat me like his best friend or something. I said no, just with some sort of mutual respect, and he seemed to actually take it in.
We pulled up to a house which, I think, was a version of his friend Garnell’s house. We sat around smoking and BSing.

*Dream Two:*

Soon my dad and his friend were gone, and the atmosphere turned into a house with a bunch of younger guys and girls that were all my friends. (I don’t know them in waking life, they were all DC’s) But the dream was very elaborate and we were all REALLY close, as if we’d known each other for years. 
It seems we owned some sort of punkish skate shop and one day, while running the shop, we had a bit of a spur of the moment party turning up a bunch of the amps and playing guitars and stuff. The girls were getting all riled up and started taking off their tops and/or dancing around with no jeans or panties. 
One of the guys was really depressed about something. As he was playing the guitar, he gradually started slamming one of them around, making more and more noise. Breaking shit. The store was in the mall or some place public and we ended up losing our lease or something like that and had to close the store.
A little while after that, the whole crew began to move apart. There was about 20 of us walking through a parking lot, saying our goodbyes. It was a _horrible_ feeling, as it felt so real as if I’d known this people for years and were all about to never see each other again.

Then I woke up and sat there in bed, kinda dwelling in the feeling of having lived that loss. It’s funny how DC’s we’ve never met in real life can feel like we’ve known them our whole lives in a dream that lasts but a few minutes.

*Dream Three:*

I went back to sleep and had a dream that I was going out with one of the girls from the previous dream. It was years after the whole crew grew apart and we ended up finding one of the younger guys living in an apartment building. Very short kid, couldn’t have been any more than about 15. He was cool as shit, though, acting like (for someone his size) he was the baddest, smoothest mofo on the planet. Haha. He was up on the balcony of the apt building and we were yelling up to him from the street, talking about getting everyone back together for a reunion. We got some phone numbers and went around trying to find people, but first the girl I was with said she wanted to just chill with me in the complex for a while, so we laid down on the grass, kissing, talking, and just staring up at the sky for a bit, before we went on to find other people.

*Dream Four:*

Last dream was that my family came over (my aunter, her kids) and it was Christmas. My mom bought me this like &#036;1,000,000 camera with more parts than I could possibly imagine. It was pretty dope, but the details of this dream are gone.

-----------------------

08/04/2006

Some dream about Todd being really upset about an ex-girlfriend. Not sure if it was one of his real ex-girlfriends or the girl he’s with now, after they’d fictitiously broken up in my dream, beforehand. Anyway, we were walking around one of those weird 3D puzzle things that are like a bunch of stairways and ladders that go in all directions. You can’t tell if you’re standing up straight or defying gravity by being upside down or sideways. There is no up or down. I’m sure everyone knows what I’m talking about. Anyway, I don’t remember too much of this dream, but he kept seeing his “ex” with another guy and kept trying to get to them and talk to her, but they would always end up on a level of this strange world/stairway/labyrinth thing, just out of his reach.

----------


## Limitz

This here is by far the best journal on the forum.

Even your normal dreams are cool to read.  :smiley: 

Keep up the awesome dreams, lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> This here is by far the best journal on the forum.
> 
> Even your normal dreams are cool to read. 
> 
> Keep up the awesome dreams, lol.
> [/b]




Thanks, man. I&#39;ll do what I can.  ::happy:: 

Yours is off to a damn good start, too. Heh.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/06/2006

All I remember of this one was standing in the middle of a road in a neighborhood that reminds me of my cousin's, in Atlanta. The neighborhood was right next to an airport, and I looked up in the air to see a plane headed my way. It had to pass, really low, over the top of my head to get to the airport and, as it approached, it did a slow, complete backflip, rotating once nose over tail as it passed over top of me. Completing the flip, looking a lot more like a thick, cartoonish plane than a real one, it sailed off into the near distance and landed on the runway which sat just outside of the neighborhood.
That's about all I recall though.

08/08/2006
_"War is Hell"_

Started in some frat house. I was one of the new guys or something. There was a lot of drinking and a lot of sex going on around the house.This went on for a little while and, later on, we’d all snuck out of the frat house or something like that. We found this tunnel that was out on the grounds that went down into the earth like a well. 
A bunch of us went down into this “well” and started exploring. As we went down deeper and deeper, the tunnel then began to move and turned kinda organic, like the walls were alive. The top sealed up and then the bottom opened up into an orange glowing void, with a ladder heading down further into it.. Searing heat was coming up out of the hole and screams could be heard far below. All of us, guys and girls were freaking out. We could tell that the well/tunnel we were in, if seen from the outside outside, was swaying around fluidly like a giant tendril. The walls around us, themselves, were beginning to glow orange. Our only way out of this freakish tunnel was further down into the void below us. I got the feeling that this was a gateway to Hell.
Climbing down the ladder, we ended up on some sort of military field. We apparently represented the Allied forces. There were tents stockpiled with all the weapons you could think of.
Out of nowhere, Nazis were descending upon this field from the air, and a battle immediately broke out. I remember going up to all of these cases with assault rifles and grenades and whatnot, grabbing whatever I wanted, as often as I wanted, and just going to all-out war with these guys, breaking into a firefight which seemed to last forever.
If I'm not mistaken, the "dead" soldiers were coming back to life. That seemed to be the norm in this "Hell." Many of them were coming back as zombie soldiers, roaming the city streets after we'd gotten away from the firefight at the military grounds. The dream seemed to just go on and on, stretching into the aftermath of the initial fight and going on to where we were all spending some time in hiding, knowing that the "undead" were stll walking around the streets.
At one point, to boost morale, I remember snatching either a discman or mp3 player from a run-down electronics store and tearing one of the speakers off of a stereo system, splicing wires together so that the speaker played from the portable deck. I put the speaker and player into a backpack so that, as we traveled, we could actually be able to listen to some music. Haha.
Don't remember much after that.

There was also a dream where Cierra and I were walking through a neighborhood. I don't remember how it happened, but sooner or later I realized I was dreaming. I'd forgotten all about the lucid task though, which sucks. Instead, I took Cierra's hand and we went jumping around the neighborhood, and by "jumping" I mean those Hiiiiigh, nearly-flying jumps that are fun as hell to do while lucid. I tried to jump us onto the roof of a house that was about 50 yards away. We got about 50 feet in the air, aiming for the rooftop, but we fell short and crashed to the ground on our asses about 4 feet away from the house. Haha. I remember this happening in another lucid dream a while back, and think I had some doubt as to whether or not we were going to make it to the roof, so that caused us to fall short. 
Don't remember much more after that, though, unfortunately.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/09/2006

Some hotel party with a bunch of friends and family members. Not too many scenes stand out, to be recalled, but a few hazy ones do. 
I remember sitting on the fire-escape of one of the hotel rooms drinking liquor from the bottle while most everyone was asleep, just kinda looking at the city below. I also remember a bunch of us drunk, walking around through the parking lot. We had baseball bats and tennis balls, I think, and were hitting the balls with the bats and letting them fly all over the place. Some kid’s tennis ball smashed through what I think was someone’s car window. When the owner came out and got all pissed, the kid lied and said I was the one who did it. We started arguing and then got into a fight. I think we were using the bats against each other or something, because I remember wooden bats splintering all over the place.
There was also I time when my cousin was trying to sleep and a bunch of us were just making all kinds of noise in the room. She woke up pissed and threw something at someone and immediately fell back asleep. Everything else is pretty much gone, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/14/2006

Had some B6, Melatonin, and a pretty fckin tight Superman lucid last night. Unfortunately, I hadnt gotten much sleep this weekend, and went back to sleep after the dream, instead of writing it down, so most of its gone.

*Dream One:*
_"Superlucidman"_

I was in some old town with a girl, and a few friends. There was a lot that had gone on before my first few memories of this dream, something that I think had to do with me using powers, subconsciously. Anyway, we were in this town that seemed to have a history of being constantly raided by treasure hunters and bandits. There was something (or a lot of something) hidden away within the mountains and desert which the town was built upon. 
Wed made friends with a few of the townspeople, one of which was this _really_ attractive, short-haired chick, (that looked a lot like THIS picture of Jessica Alba) and were being invited to this major event at this absolutely incredible theater, or casino, or something. I dont remember what kind of building was, but I know it was like 20 floors high, with a large column cut down the center of the building, from roof to floor, so that you could be on any level and, from the inside balconies, see any other floor in the cylindrical building. The entire place was decorated in ivory, gold, and white paint. An _enormous_ chandelier hung from the roof, stretching halfway down the length of the middle area, toward the floor, a few stories away from the ground.
We were walking up a staircase to get into this building, a staircase that scaled up the side of a canyon, into the mountains. It was very narrow, but people were very patiently filing up toward the door.  I was waiting to get in the door, looking out over this grand view while slowly moving up a few steps, when I realized I was dreaming. Again, there was no real cue. I was just suddenly aware I was dreaming. (That has been happening a lot more often, lately, which is good.  ::cooler::  ) So I kept repeating to myself Im dreaming, Im dreaming, Im dreaming as I continued on up the steps.
When I got to the top of the stairs, I let my friends go ahead of me and I leaned against the wall near the doorway, taking a moment to still myself and try to solidify the dream (which I noticed was a little hazy.) I started looking down at my hands which seemed pretty normal (as my hands usually do in dreams) except that the contours were very vivid and exaggerated, waving around just a little bit as if I were tripping. My focus on this brought the rest of the world, in my peripherals, completely clear. When I stopped looking at my hands, I felt grounded to the dream to such a degree that I didnt have to continue to remind myself that I was dreaming. (which is something Id been intending to do, so Im glad it worked. Heh)
I caught up to my friends and we sat down at one of the tables on a high level of the building. A show started but I cant remember what the hell it was about. I remember thinking to myself that I felt kind of like Clark Kent, because I knew I was dreaming, and had all of this superhuman potential, but I was keeping it low-key, because I was really enjoying the dream, as it was. 
Then, after a while, (inevitably) something sudden happened, like an explosion. Thieves were flooding the entire building with water, from the bottom up, trying to terrorize the townsfolk into giving them information that would lead them to whatever was buried around here. It was utter chaos of course, people screaming, panicking, falling over balconies and through crumbling wooden decks, landing in the water that was rushing in, hundreds of feet below.
I think the floor under our table split apart or something, because, the next thing I remember was my date falling all the way down into the water that was rushing in.
I remember diving down through the debris after her, the many tiers of the building whizzing up passed my body, before landing in the water, which only came up to about my shoulders.
It was then that our identities seemed to change into actual Superman characters. When I started looking around, I felt as if I was actually looking for Lois, instead of whoever my previous date was. (even throughout this change, I never really forgot I was dreaming, longer than a couple of seconds at a time.)
When I found her, (can&#39;t remember if she looked like Lois or not) one of the thieves was pointing his gun at her back. When he fired, I dove in that direction with my arm out, catching the bullet in my palm just before splashing back into the water. For some strange reason, though, she was still hit. I think she died, actually. I remember coming up out of the water and seeing her dead and being like WTF?&#33; I CAUGHT IT&#33;&#33; Before I could do anything about it, though the thieves did something to drain the water back through the underwater tunnels that snaked all through the mountains. I could feel myself getting sucked into a current. I tried to fly out, but couldnt, getting pulled further under and toward a narrow hole. 
Being in this water, and knowing it was a dream, the thought of underwater creatures crept into my mind (I just went swimming at Blue Springs over the weekend, and had a feeling that a water dream wasnt going to be far away, since its been so long since I swam in that kind of environment.) Before I knew it, the water was littered with alligators. I ended up smacking into one that I couldnt see, because the water was so dark, and it turned around and snapped at me, so we started fighting underwater while this current sucked us into the hole. 
I lost lucidity for only a moment because the situation was getting so intense, and I almost started to freak out about not being able to breathe as this tunnel was completely filled with water, with no end in sight. Then I remembered again, oh yeah, Im dreaming. I quit tangling with the alligator and began to head in the direction the current was taking me. I then sped up, sort of flying underwater, shooting through the tunnel like a torpedo, toward the light that I could begin to see up ahead. (to stay focused, I actually imagined what Superman would look like flying through such a tunnel, remembering the clip from the new movie that shows him flying really fast through a dark, narrow tunnel. My visualization was so strong that I actually saw a ghost image of him, in front of me, leading the way.)
I came out in the river that sat outside the town. And I was pretty pissed. It only took me seconds to fly back to the theater/casino place. The short-haired chick from the beginning was dressed like a warrior, now and was actually taking on some of the bad guys. From what I remember, she was pretty badass, too.
The thief DCs were actually calling me Superman when I showed back up. (though I never thought to look at myself and see if I actually looked like him.) I ripped through the group of thieves like nothing, taking them all out one by one, not having to dodge any of their bullets because...well...I was _Superman_.   ::cooler:: 
Much later (this freakin dream stretched on forever. Must have been the melatonin.) after Id lost lucidity again, there was some romance building up between me and this chick, but it was always awkward because she felt like she would have been disrespecting her new/lost friend, Lois, by getting with me. We were actually on the verge of having sex one night when she started having second thoughts because of this. It sucked but hey, I can respect that. So even though the chemistry stayed there throughout the rest of the dream, nothing really came of it.
 There was one more attack on the town for their treasure and I was instantly lucid again. The fighter chick kept saying she wanted to help, but this time the bandits had high-tech weaponry; lasers, droids, all kinds of shit. So I convinced her to stay out of it.
The fight was in this wide-open, but underground, cavern. There were a bunch of machines that were drilling through the rock with lasers, trying to find out where this (whatever it was) was buried. There was this weapon that they threw out toward me that was curled up in a ball. I tried to use the heat-vision to melt whatever it was, but I couldnt get the whole lasers-coming-out-of-the-eyes thing right. The ball unraveled itself and turned into this long, metal snake. Im not sure what its purpose was but it was a nasty looking sum-bitch, so I didnt want to find out. As it followed me around the cavern, I flew over to one of the lasers that was doing the digging, ripped it up out of the ground and swung it over in the direction of the snake, slicing it into sections with the laser.

There was even more after that, but I dont remember

*Dream Two:*

I then had another lucid dream where some guys car-jacked me and put me in the backseat. When Id realized I was dreaming I kept telling them that they couldnt hurt me, because I was dreaming. At one point, they both pointed their guns back at me to shoot and I just calmly grabbed the barrels and took them out of their hands. I think they ended up jumping out of the car and running away. Haha.

----------


## Gwendolyn

We did didn&#39;t we? Woo&#33; Go, O&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/15/2006

Something about chillin at Joe&#39;s (DJ) house. Marcus was still alive and we were sitting around playing video games or something. There was some chick there who&#39;s pants they were both trying to get into, even though her boyfriend was there. He was a lil scrubby lookin dude though, so I don&#39;t think they were too concerned about him, anyway. Haha. 
Uhm...don&#39;t remember any more than that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/16/2006

I had a roomate in the dream. Big guy. (Pretty sure it was Jerry from a long time ago.)  Melissa A came over, she used to date Jerry irl and she was all close with both of us in the dream, as if her and Jerry were officially together, but her and I still had a little something going on. 
I remember going to the store with her and people kept hitting on her. I always just kinda stood to the side, smiling while she kept trying to get these guys to leave her alone. It was funny to me because I wasn’t her man and I just kinda enjoyed watching her squirm. Haha. Uhm…did a lot of playing the guitar/keyboard at the house. At some point, some other guy came over and chilled for a while. Don’t know who it was though. There was a pool in the backyard and we all went swimming, then 3 more girls came over that were all bubbly and flirty. I think they were all Asian, but I’m not too sure. I know that at least one of them was, and that was the one that I was flirting with the whole time.
We said something about going over to our friend JJ’s house and Melissa said something about not wanting to hang out with JJ for some reason.
I know there was a lot more to the dream but that’s about all I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/17/2006

Had a dream about having to spank Cierra because she did something completely screwed up, though I can't remember what it was. (I haven't spanked her in years, btw.) But as I was spanking her, and no matter how hard I did, all she'd do was laugh. I spent the rest of the dream trying to think of different ways to discipline her.

In the next dream Jason Voorhees shows up in Kellen's old house (back in Houston). Kept trying to kill me. I ended up getting away and outside. While running away from him, I realized I was dreaming. I tried to fly away but couldn't get any higher than about 15 feet in the air and then I kept sinking. I even crashed down through the branches of a tree, once and hit the ground. 
I got up and kept running. Unfortunately I started thinking about how Jason usually shows up around corners and stuff, in the movies, in front of his victim. Sure enough, as soon as I turned the first corner, he was there, arms folded, leaning back against the wall like he was John Travolta or something. He sees me and stands up, beginning to walk in my direction. I'm like "fuck flying" and I just go over there and face him. He stabs at me and I caught the blade in my hand, laughing. Then, I just took it from him and started mutilating him with his own butcher's knife. Haha. 

Woke up shortly afterward.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/18/2006

Popped a multi-vitamin and went to sleep listening to a progressive breaks set. I had a dream that I was on somebody&#39;s tile kitchen floor and was dancing. I could hear the music, in what seemed like real time, playing through my head. It was dark in the house and I think there was a bunch of people that were sleeping over. One of the people I recognized was Xeleron from the Reflective.net liquid popping forums. He was too tired to dance or something, so he just crashed on a pallet on the floor and went to sleep.
So I was breakin it down and I began to notice that I wasn&#39;t getting any traction when I was floorgliding. (AGAIN. This happens Way too often, in my dreams. I should have realized it.) Anyway, it was like I was trying to dance on ice, and my feet kept slipping over the tile. It got so bad that I put a blanket down over the tile and kept dancing. This kinda sucked too, though, because everytime I tried to glide, the blanket would give me too MUCH traction, and I wasn&#39;t able to move as smoothly as I wanted to.
Oh well, anyway, the tight shit is that I was able to hear the set I was listening to, throughout the whole dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/23/2006

Ugh. Can&#39;t remember a damn thing. My recall&#39;s been horrible lately...
...I need more sleep.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/24/2006

At Todd&#39;s House and he was asleep. Brian came over and we just stayed up drinking and BSing. Todd woke up later in the night and hung out too, but I can&#39;t remember the rest.
Later we were outside some club. DQ showed up and he was just sitting in his car, in the parking lot. We started cracking a bunch of arrogant jokes on each other and I end up asking him what he was doing. Apparently, he had a bunch of acid that he was taking out of town. To Miami, most likely. I asked to buy one hit and gave him a &#036;5. 
After he gives me the tab, the cops show up in the parking lot, for something completely unrelated. I think there was an ambulance and/or firetruck there, also. Anyway, as DQ is pulling away, passing the cops, he manages to drop his bag, filled with _sheets_ of acid on the ground. I, myself was heading in that direction because I had to pass the cops to get the door of the club. I looked down and noticed the bag and I&#39;m like "Oh Shit&#33;"  ::cooler:: 
Just as I was thinking about picking it up, one of the cops looks at me and says something like "Hey, you. Hold it right there&#33;" He saw the bag and, of course, thought all of the acid was mine. He came over and took the bag, and I kept telling him that it wasn&#39;t mine and that I never touched it, so my prints wouldn&#39;t be there. All this time, I had _my_ small bag with my one tab in my right hand and kept it palmed the whole time the cop was talking to me. I ended up proving that the larger bag wasn&#39;t mine, and they never ended up finding the small one I had on me. They let me go, and I don&#39;t remember too much after that.

08/25/2006

Hanging out with Stace at her house. I was really trying to get with her, but there was this tall redneckish guy that I think was her brother crowding our space. Apparently, he didn&#39;t like black people, so he&#39;d sit around the whole time, eyeballing us. Whenever he got the chance, he&#39;d come up to me and say a few threatening words. We were ignoring him for the most part, but then he kept hinting something about getting his gun if I didn&#39;t leave. We figured, then, that it was best that I leave. As I was walking outside, this guy comes outside after me with a gun in his hand. I&#39;m like "...fuck." He starts waving the gun around and ends up pointing it at me. I start backing up and then he opens fire, shooting me in the stomach like twice. Ironically, they were only BB&#39;s. Still hurt like a muhfucker, though.

I was still walking away, because I didn&#39;t really feel like getting shot in the stomach with any more f&#39;ckin BB&#39;s. Suddenly, on one of the nearby porches, these two old ladies start yelling at the guy with the BB gun for being such a dick, which I thought was pretty funny. When I looked back, he was on his way over to the porch to start some shit with the old ladies.
Then I woke up.

I sat in bed contemplating on whether or not my lazy ass wanted to get up and type up the dream, but after about 2 minutes, I decided against it, setting a few key words in my mind to remember, and I drifted back to sleep.

Before I knew it, I was in a continuation of the same dream. It was the next day, and I&#39;d come back to Stace&#39;s house that night. This time, homeboy (her "brother") had his friend with him, who was just a little bit shorter. We all ignored each other for a while until Stace and I wound up in the back room, just mildly foolin around. Both guys suddenly just walked into the room, tall guy was holding a belt in his right fist. 
Stace said "let&#39;s just leave." I said "Fuck no," and picked up the nearest thing to me, which was like a cheerleading batton or something. Haha. 
The "brother&#39;s" friend picked up something too. We started going at it and, to their surprise, I had them completely outclassed. It was like a damn Jackie Chan movie, taking on both of these guys at once while picking up any random objects that were nearest to me and using them like I&#39;ve had years of training with each style of weapon. I remember, once, whirling the batton with my wrist, in a figure-eight, and making the "brother" back up to the wall because there was nothing that he could do to get passed the twirling staff that was separating him and me. Every time his friend would try to blind-side me, I&#39;d spin around and block his weapon with whatever I was holding in my left hand, at the time. Awesome fight. Even more surreal since we were fighting in a tiny, practically 14x14 ft room.
Anyway, after being completely embarassed in their attempt at a 2 vs 1, they learned to "tolerate" me. Last thing I remember is that we all went walking somewhere and passed a bar where some girls were outside having a wet t-shirt contest.

----------


## NeAvO

Cool dreams, sound very exciting    ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Cool dreams, sound very exciting   
> [/b]




Thanks, man.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/26/2006

Getting stalked by the aliens from the movie "Signs," which I saw, for the first time, yesterday. They were creeping up on us, through the house, as shadows, and only rarely showing their faces. There was a time when we were trying to get away from them in a truck, but they were using some sort of mental power to drain the energy out of the truck as we were trying to drive away.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/28/2006
_Todd Takes Off._

Apparently there was this Scientology newspaper that was out and they were declaring something about colonizing space. It was some huge secret that had been kept since Scientology started, and they were about to do the unveiling of some new program or something. (There was a gossip magazine on the shelf of a store that Todd and I were in, last night. On the cover was something like Why Tom Cruise wont marry Katie Holmes or something like that, which could have prompted the Scientology newspaper" concept in the dream) No one knew what this program was really all about, but they said they were going to be launching volunteers into space for this program, and were looking for people to sign up.
Meanwhile, after all these talks on dealing with life and its changes that T and I have been having lately, he decides that hes about had it with living here on Earth, anyway, and that hes going to sign up. At first I told him that he was out of his mind and that I didnt even really trust the whole Scientology thing. I had this ominous feeling about it from the beginning. He, however, had already made up his mind and we only had a day or two to chill before he took off.
So, of course, we partied like there was no fuckin tomorrow.
We ended up going to this really wild underground club that Todd obviously worked in, because he knew a lot of people running it. Sex drugs and electronic music pretty much everywhere you looked and throngs of women roamed this place in packs. We ended up in some kick-ass penthouse-type room with about 6 girls, just having a Grand Old Muhfuckin Time. Haha.
Anyway, before I knew it, it was the next morning, the Massive party was over and Todd was getting ready to ship out. I went with him to this big Scientology Building or whatever the hell you want to call it and there was a huge launchpad outside. It was a long, flat, horizontal track that curved and arced straight up into the air, at the far end, and stopped. We stood out near the launch pad for a while and said our goodbyes, trying not to get all emotional. (He _is_ my best friend, afterall.) I was actually pretty worried because the whole idea was fishy, to me, and I had a feeling either something was going to go wrong or that something was meant to go wrong from the beginning. But, again, hed made up his mind and he was definitely going, so that was that.
I went back inside the building and watched this wingless, rectangular train-thing load up with people, on the track, while standing behind a huge plexi-glass window in the lobby. There was a countdown and the train launched, horizontally, out of the station, speeding down this track toward the end as I watched. The feeling in my gut got worse. There were No Wings&#33; Id just noticed this. This wasnt the future or something. Aircraft needed wings to fly&#33; Before I could even voice my revelation, the train shot straight up the embankment at the end of the track and launched into the air. Shortly after, once gravity regained control, it began falling back toward the ground and I was sure I was about to witness the death of everyone onboard. But, at the last moment, two side panels on the train burst and wings sprouted out of either side. A set of afterburners, that I never noticed before, fired two bright blue flames and the train-turned-rocket quickly disappeared straight up through the clouds.
Relieved that everything had gone alright, so far, I went back home. Days passed (scene jump) and I was back in the club, but it was day time, and I was just helping out with some of the behind-the-scenes stuff that Todd used to do, getting to know the people there and asking of any of them had heard from him. No one had heard from him in days and my gut feeling about something bad happening never went away.
He finally got in touch with me a few days later (on my cellphone I think. Haha.) and told me that things are going well. He said he learned that space had actually been colonized by humans for decades and that he was taken to galaxies where humans and aliens interacted daily. I remember asking him to verify, again, that hed actually come in contact with alien beings and he was like Yup, and told me about some interplanetary job hed gotten where he deals with them on a regular basis. Cant remember what it was though.

Weird dream.

----------


## kungpow chicken

yo, hook me up with his calling plan&#33;   ::lol::   Keep the good dreams comin, they&#39;re very entertaining to read.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> yo, hook me up with his calling plan&#33;   [/b]



Hahahaha. I know, right?&#33; Talk about "free roaming."  ::chuckle:: 

And thanks, glad you enjoy reading them.


08/29/2006

Can barely remember last night&#39;s dreams:
Babysitting some bad-ass kids. There was a broken piano in one corner of the room and I found a single octave that was working, so I started playing the piano and improvising a few notes to go along with (what Im pretty sure was) the sound of the music that Id started playing before I went to sleep, playing in my head. I also remember something interesting happening out in the street, but I cant remember what.
There was also I huge fair or something that we went to. There were a lot of people there. The only thing I really remember is having to take a piss and wondering whether I should look for a bathroom in this outdoor fair or just walk around behind one of the stands.
In another dream, there was a get-together in someones house. Im pretty sure it was Joes (DJ) I was sitting on his couch playing my guitar and a bunch of people I knew from high school showed up. All of the details are gone, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/30/2006

Something about G sending one of her friends to convince me to get back with her, and me turning her down.

Another one where I was at work and someone was giving me shit because I wore the same pants two days in a row.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

08/31/2006

All I remember is being with Joe (L) and chillin with these two girls, one of which I think was Jen (O). Don&#39;t know who the other one was though. There was a lot that went on, but the only thing I&#39;ve been able to remember is that we were staying in some sort of mansion and a scene where we were at a dinner table with them and just clowning around. That&#39;s about it.

----------


## odds

Damn your Jason encounter... so classic, haha&#33; I really dig your summarizing skills-- your dreams are fun to read, and not too long. They&#39;re just long enough to get the gist&#33; Which methods are you using these days?

Hope to hear from you soon,

Matt

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Hell yeah. That dream was a trip. Lol. 

Actually I&#39;ve been slacking a lot on practicing my techniques, since I haven&#39;t really been getting as much sleep as I&#39;d like to, lately. I&#39;ve more or less been relying on my DILDs, which have actually been working pretty well for me. (when I can recall my damn dreams, that is.)

Funny thing is, after reading your reply about the Jason dream and going back to read the dream, itself, right before bed, I had _another_ lucid about fighting Jason, last night. Haha. This one was much longer and more detailed, though.

09-01-2006
_"Jason Returns"_

Some girl and I were driving down a back-road somewhere, at night. If I remember correctly, I looked in the rear-view mirror and happened to see Jason sitting in the backseat. The second I saw him, he lunged forward and started trying to attack us from behind. I think the girl was driving, because I was trying to fend him off from the front seat, grabbing his arm as he tried to stab us with his knife. 
The struggle in the car caused us to slide off the road and crash into the trees that were along side it. Im pretty sure we were knocked unconscious after the crash because I remember coming to (I use quotations because Im sure losing consciousness in dreams is illusory) and it being dawn. The first thing I thought about was Jason attacking, so I started looking around for him, immediately. I looked out the window and saw him, strangely, just walking away into the woods, knife in hand, completely ignoring us.
The car was a complete wreck, so the girl and I started walking down this road way out in B.F.E. (Butt-Fckin Egypt, for those not familiar with the term. Haha.) After a few miles, we came to this HUGE plantation-type house in the middle of nowhere. There were a lot of people living in this house, most of them around our age, and they took us in. We made a lot of friends there.
Nightfall came again and, before I knew it, old Jason was back. I first caught a glimpse of him walking across a doorway or something, in some dark, random hall. At first we were all being the victims as he was trying to just kill however many of us humans as he could (I dont remember anyone dying.) 
It was around this time that I realized I was dreaming. I rushed Jason and began attacking the hell out of him with punches and kicks, ducking and dodging the swipes from his knife. Kicking his ass all around the room. I ended off with a nice combination of kicks that set him up near one wall and finished with a jump kick that sent him flying backward out of the window of like the 5th floor of this house. Having had my fun, I realized how he seemed to come and go with nightfall, so, I tested a theory and focused on the night, turning it into day time. When I looked out the window, Jason was heading off down the road, into the woods again, away from us.
During the day, fading in an out of lucidity, I remember telling people about the previous Jason lucid dream I had, and even about the strange coincidence of having the dream before having to take Cierra to her school because she missed the bus, the next day, and her school being named Crystal Lake. (Which is, of course, the setting of the Jason movies)
After a while, feeling strong lucidity again, having been doing stuff like looking at my hands throughout the day, (in the dream) I got tired of going with the flow, and decided to have some more fun. 
I looked at the sky outside and focused again, watching it change as I made the day melt into night. No sooner did the sky grow dark than I saw the large black silhouette roaming through the hallways. He was back, just as Id expected. I hid behind a doorframe as Jason came stalking into a room where a bunch of us were (earlier) sitting around talking. Some of the people started freaking out and then I came up and rushed Jason from behind and we started fighting again. I kept kicking his ass and he kept trying to slice me, but I was just too fast for him. Suddenly the lucid task popped into my head, even though the last day for it was yesterday, and I thought about how I wished Id ripped his heart out, last time I dreamed of fighting him, to complete the task, but didn&#39;t.
So, not wanting the miss the chance, in the middle of a punch combination, I suddenly stiffened my fingers straight into a knife-handed strike formation and jabbed them straight into his chest, feeling them tear through his soiled leather jacket, his flesh and bone. Inside, I curled my fingers into a fist and yanked them back out.
Buuuuuut (theres always a but.) I found out that he had _no_ heart. When I opened my fist there was nothing but a strange ball of bright white light. It was like his soul. 
I sat there wondering what the hell to do with it. My first impulse was to just eat it, (dont ask me why)  but I decided against it, somehow getting the feeling that I didnt want Jason Voorheess soul rattling around inside of me. Call me crazy.  :tongue2: 
Cant remember what I did with it, but I remember turning night into day again, so I think it just disappeared along with Jasons body.

There was another dream where I was at my house and some of my family was over. I think I started this one lucid. The first thing I remember doing was, while outside in my backyard, making the sun set. Sure enough, Jason appears, having followed me into this dream as well, as I pretty much expected him to. We went at it in the backyard for a little bit, and Im sure there was more to it than that, but I dont remember much after this part.

----------


## NeAvO

Lol random dream about Jason voohries. Really cool.





> I sat there wondering what the hell to do with it. My first impulse was to just eat it, (dont ask me why) but I decided against it, somehow getting the feeling that I didnt want Jason Voorheess soul rattling around inside of me. Call me crazy. 
> [/b]



Lmao  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

::teeth::  @ NeAvO
Haha.

09/03/2006

F&#39;ckin hammered after the game, yesterday, so I only remember fragments of dreams.

I remember being outside on a gun range with a bunch of people. Can&#39;t remember what kind of gun I was shooting, but only my first two shots were off target, hitting the paper target up near the shoulder area. The last dozen or so were dead center-chest. Everyone else on the line obviously had a great turnout too, because they all started cheering, in unison and spending the rest of their rounds by shooting up in the air in celebration. I started screaming at everyone, over the gunfire, trying to tell them to stop shooting up in the air. I knew that bullets shot in the air end up coming down _somewhere_ and people get killed that way.
No one really paid me too much attention, and some of the people that had stopped shooting, to hear my warning, continued shooting and yelling because they were all happy @ being good shots.
A few seconds later, there were a bunch of multi-pitched whistling sounds coming from above and people started dropping left and right. I ran toward the door as bullets rained down over the crowd, shredding through everyone around me.
I got under an overhang and walked further inside of the gun range, hearing the bullets smacking against the roof.

I don&#39;t know if this was another dream or the first one melted into it but, next thing I knew, I was in some sort of auditorium. There was a kid singing and dancing on stage, doing some cool-ass acrobatics in his performance.
There was a little boy in the audience that was doing something like being mean to his little sister. I started talking to him and he told me he was making fun of her because she talked funny, and he demonstrated how she talked. Funnything was, he was sounding exactly like my cousin when he makes fun of his dad&#39;s stutter/speach impediment. (It&#39;s hilarious to hear, actually.)
I had a conversation with him about how you shouldn&#39;t be mean to those with disabilities, especially when they are family. And he, more or less, listened.
There was another room (or another dream?) that was like a kid&#39;s arcade. I walked in and a guy was playing a game that was kind of like skee-ball, except he (showing off, I guess) was standing across the room, throwing the ball all the way to the other side of the room, letting it bounce once, and then sinking it directly into the middle hole, effortlessly.

In another dream, I was late to work because, as I was driving out of my neighborhood, some lady rear-ended these guys&#39; car with hers, her car actually rolling up onto his trunk like a ramp. The guys, in turn (after getting her car off of theirs,) tried slamming into her car over and over, finally running her off the road. I stopped as everyone was getting out and they stalked up to the lady like they were about to beat her to death. I got between them and started arguing. Something I said made them decide not to continue their attempted attack on the woman, and they ended up taking off.

In another, I was in a field somewhere with a lot of my family members. Can&#39;t remember what we were doing, though. Then, looking up, we saw a parachuter falling out of the sky at an Insane speed. He disappeared behind a group of trees that were off in the distance, and I was certain he slammed into the ground, but my mom was trying to tell me that he might have just done a dive and then swooped upright before hitting the ground, and we just couldn&#39;t see him because of the trees. We argued about this for a lil while, but I don&#39;t think we ever went to go find out.
(Saw some parachuters at halftime at the football game, yesterday. So I&#39;m sure that&#39;s what brought this dream on.)

Don&#39;t remember anything other than that, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/07/2006

Well, I&#39;ve been sick as a dog for the past two days, but I guess all of my screwed-up sleeping patterns were good for lucidity, because I had 2-3 lucids last night. My recall took a hell of a hit, though, since I can hardly remember them.

*Dream One:*
_"Smash &#39;n Grab"_

In the first dream (that I remember) Todd and I were in some jewelry store, just kinda browsing around and looking at their shit. Out of nowhere, Todd gets the idea that he wants to steal a huge necklace/bracelet set that was on display in one of the vertical cases, as a gift for his girl. At first I didn&#39;t approve, but I could see on his face that it meant a lot to him. After thinking it over, I&#39;m like "Alright. I&#39;m in. GO&#33;"
Without another word he spins around and shatters the case with his fist, snatching the chain and bracelet. We both bolt out of the store and through the rear service hallways of the mall. We knew security was after us, so we decided we should split up, as we were running.
It was around this time I realized I was dreaming. I told Todd to pass me the jewelry, because I knew I could get out without getting caught, now that I was lucid. He threw them to me and headed down another hallway, to the internal staircase, heading for the streets. 
I kept straight, running toward the door that lead to the outer staircase. I charged the door with my shoulder, being on about the fourth or fifth floor of this huge mall. Not even breaking stride, instead of pivoting into a spiral, down the staircase to my right, I jumped straight over the banister. My body launched over the sidewalk a couple of stories down, trying to reach the opposite side of the road in one, huge, leap from the balcony, but I could tell I was coming up short.
I was falling straight down toward the busy street, but then I focused my mind on controlling my fall, and the world slowed down around me, stretching a moment into seconds as I took aim at an oncoming car.
Instead of landing in the street, I landed right on the roof of the passing car, hopping off of it and clearing the other lane, landing on the sidewalk I&#39;d been aiming at before. (It&#39;s been a _long_ time since I&#39;ve slowed time down that much, in an LD.)
The cops showed up just as I touched down and I was instantly sprinting through the streets, running in a weaving pattern in and out of traffic as more and more officers were coming in from all directions. I jumped upon the trunk of another car and leaped from car to car, slowing time in my mind again, to keep my long leaps accurate, staying out of the cops&#39; reach.
I could see Todd, and he was manuevering up the fire escape of another building, obviously trying to get off the streets, now. I ran over to the nearest side of the building he was ascending and jumped up, grabbing the outside railing of the second floor, pulling myself up. I then stood on the second floor balcony, and jumped to the third, repeating the process until I was on the same roof Todd was, just as he was climbing up from the ladder, on another side. This is about where I forgot I was dreaming. I gave him the jewels back and we split up again, but I"m not all to sure what happened after that.

*Dream Two:*

There was then a scene change, or another dream where we were in an alley, somewhere, and there was a big guy doing something behind a chainlink fence. We passed him and he started talking shit, and some how or another we ended up fighting. At some point during the fight I realized I was dreaming. The guy picked up some PVC pipe, and I did the same. Even though I was lucid for a minute, I was still getting stuck in that attack-lag I get every now and then, when I&#39;m fighting in my dreams. The cool thing about it was; Usually, when my fist slows down like that, as if I&#39;m trying to punch underwater, the impact it makes when I hit the target causes no pain to my enemy. This time, though, I was able to power through that and, even though the end of the pole I was fighting with was slowing down, I would pull harder into the attack and conncect with the force I was intending to. Basically, it was like the world just entering slow-mo before each powerful hit. It was tight. 

*Dream Three:*

Don&#39;t know how I got there, but the next thing I know, I&#39;m in someone&#39;s bedroom. I&#39;m pretty sure it wasn&#39;t mine, though. Was I floating? I think I was floating. Anyway, sooner or later, I knew I was dreaming. I wanted to get out of this room so I could roam around. I think _that&#39;s_ why I was floating, because I was trying to fly out, but I can&#39;t be sure. Whatever the case, I couldn&#39;t find a way out of this room, so I decided to try spinning (which I also haven&#39;t done in a while.) I spun around a bit, trying to change the scene, but I couldn&#39;t seem to get enough rotation, because I was still floating, so every turn I was trying to make was like trying to turn around really fast while (of course) underwater.
I managed to spin fast a few times, and ended back up in the same room.
After the last time I spun around, I woke up in another dream scene, I can&#39;t remember what it was though.

Although I do remember a short sequence involving two guys breaking out of prison. They climbed over the fence, one of them with a rocket launcher over his shoulder, taking aim as he got to the top of the fence and firing off a round into the public streets. The whole thing had a very GTA feel to it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/07/2006
(continued)

Whoa, I just remembered an addition to *Dream Three* from my last entry. It&#39;s now 2 days later. This has been the longest time between having a dream and remembering it (especially a lucid) that I&#39;ve experienced so far.
Anyway, while I was lucid, in the strange bedroom place, trying to get out, I remember doing a DBZ style "power-up," trying to blast my way out of the room (which, of course, looks something like this :smiley: 

But, I didn&#39;t really feel focused. There was some doubt as to whether or not it would work, in the back of my mind, and so I ended up causing no damage to the room, whatsoever. Not even scorching the walls. It was after that, that I tried spinning.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/11/2006

Having a threesome back in my old neighborhood. 
Dad moved back in and I had to move all my shit to another room. 
G called me at like 2:00 in the morning, for some reason. (in the dream)
Another one where there was a hurricane. I was dating some girl that had a son, and I remember being huddled together with him, stuck out in the woods, somewhere, ducked down on the ground and holding on to the both of them for dear life as the winds tore around us.

09/12/2006

DAMNIT. Completely lost a lucid dream, last night. Had some calea before bed and my dreams were all long and vivid, but I can&#39;t believe how bad my recall is after a night of such heavy dreaming.

I remember kicking ass on some go-kart track.

Then being in some sort of tunnel that was the setting of some kinda of dangerous game (I think I was lucid in this one. Not sure.)

Another one where I was playing some high-tech video game with a full-scale sniper rifle as the controller.

Being in a highschool and making (REALLY good) friends with this adorable spanish chick. I KNOW I was lucid some time during this dream. I even remember trying to keep myself calm so that I wouldn&#39;t wake up, and being surprised at how long my lucidity was lasting. I&#39;m not sure if I did anything special with it, but if I think of anything, I&#39;ll update. Anyway, later in that dream, there was a lot of chemistry between myself and this girl and we were flirting alot. There was also a time where I went to secure a spot at a desk next to hers, went back out of the class room to go get my stuff, and got stuck/lost, wandering aimlessly between connected classrooms through brown doors because I couldn&#39;t find the doors that led into the hallway, instead of another class room.
There was a party after the school or something. A costume party if I&#39;m not mistaken, because the girl had her face painted all red. I was in the bathroom getting ready and she passed me and got my attention, then showed me that she had chalk all over the ass of her black jeans and started walking off, to go change. I came up behind her and started messing with her some, slipping my arms around her waist as we walked down the hall. She giggled something, suggestively, about "having to get out of these pants" and, the last thing I remember was undoing her belt with my fingers, yanking it out through the loops and starting to take her pants off while we were hanging all over each other, in the hall.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/14/2006

Went to an old teen club (Night Moves) that I used to hang out at, in middle school, but in the dream I was the same age I am now. L was there and she had me tripping all over myself, of course. Bruce was there, also. I was wasted and there were all these cops around. This one female cop was hovering around us the whole time and being a real bitch, to me, in particular. We spent most of the night insulting each other and arguing, but I can&#39;t remember what the reason was.

There was another dream with some weird psychotic werecat or something. I barely remember anything from this dream, but it had some _really_ freaky parts.

Another one where I was back in houston. (I think) Kay and King were there. I was running around the neighborhood, which had a whole bunch of really high ledges and bridges and whatnot, and I was defying gravity by jumping huge gaps and turning upside down, sticking my feet to the undersides of bridges and things. Alot of people were sitting around watching me, some of them mimicking the stuff I was doing. 

(Aside: Some DV member just started a thread about practicing parkour in lucid dreams. This is almost exactly what it felt like, except I don&#39;t think I was lucid. I was just able to do all these gravity defying things.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/15/2006
_"Music Soothes the Savage Hulk"_

Had some Calea and a pretty wild, and very vivid, dream last night. It began in, what seemed to be, this experimental weapons warehouse. Todd was there and so was someone else on my side. Don&#39;t know how it started, but there was a fight between us and another guy. Not sure what his role was, before we started fighting, though. I do know that, before all this, this guy ended up drinking some kind of serum. It made him grow to about 20 feet tall, and made his muscles impossibly huge. In short, he was like the incredible hulk, with the same uncontrollable rage, but taller, and without the green.
We escaped to the outside of the warehouse and he followed us. Running down the length of the building, we saw an open cargo door and looked inside. There were all these weird looking rocket launchers or something. We each grabbed one and started firing them down toward this giant, but I think they kept malfunctioning, because all I remember seeing was smoke and sparks coming out of the barrels. We ended up abandoning them.
Anyway, somehow, we were able to defend ourselves long enough to make it to the car, and we drove back to my house. This guy, of course, stayed on our tails, and we ended up bringing the fight back to my neighborhood. Weird thing was, I had a neighbor to the left side of my house, that&#39;s not there IRL. It was a big, two story house. 
The dream and fighting went on through the night. There was a time that we even ran into the neighbors house and the giant chased us by crashing straight through the livingroom wall. (I just don&#39;t remember too many details of the fighting, though, because my recall really sucks, lately.)
Some time during the night, (nightmeaning in the dream.) the neighbor had joined our side and ended up finding a way to control this guy..with music.
Next thing I knew, it was the following morning. I remember I had family members that I don&#39;t have in real life. Coming outside, after having been split away from my family during the night fight with this huge guy, we met on my front porch and were reunited, glad that everyone was alive. The fighting was so intense, and this guy was so huge, that we ended up _destroying_ both the neighbors entire house, and my front yard. There was about a 10x15 ft crater in my lawn. People from all over my neighborhood were passing by my house and just staring, slack-jawed, at all the damage. A couple of guys actually came up and started asking questions, in awe, about what the hell happened. I began to explain, and they just kind of stared at me in disbelief at my answer. 
I began hearing music and loud footsteps coming around the corner and smiled, telling the two strangers to sit tight for a moment and they&#39;d understand.
From around the corner came my neighbor&#39;s station wagon. (The neighbor that doesn&#39;t exist in real life) He was driving really slowly carrying a trailer with a bunch of tools and whatnot. Then, behind the car, comes this massive, Hulkian giant, carrying large piles of wood and other building materials, soothed and entranced by the music that was playing from my neighbors car. I could see that, as he was coming closer, hed begun shrinking a little. Since his rage was being pacified, he was losing a lot of the chemical reaction that made him grow (much like the Hulk.) My neighbor decided to use the last of whatever juice the giant had to help fix the damage that was done to our property.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/18/2006

Sitting around in someone&#39;s apartment playing guitars and smoking out. It was about 7 people at the house, maybe 3 of which were girls. There were about 3 guitars there in all, at first. Brian had this badass guitar that had no strings on it, but, instead, had a sensor plate that picked up finger position and registered a passing hand just as if it was actually strumming strings. Only thing was, it was completely out of tune.
I got tired of trying to get it to play right, so I ended up going downstairs to get my own guitar out of the car.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/19/2006

Had a Little bit of Calea and a loooooong session of dreams. Unfortunately I can only remember fragments of  2 of them. I gotta find out what&#39;s killing my recall and do something about it. (It was probably the Cuervo I had yesterday. Oh well. Small price to pay. VIVE CUERVO&#33; Haha.)

Let&#39;s see, don&#39;t remember the order these came in, but I had one where I was back in Canterbury chillin with a bunch of friends a night. We spent most of the time outside, but then I remember that somebody that was with us had some "beans." I took one or two, as did a couple other people in the group. After a while, we were feeling them, and just kinda hangin around listening to music. One of the girls, for some reason, was really upset about something and ruined everyone&#39;s roll by just bitching and bitching about something for what seemed like _hours_. There was nothing anyone could say to her. She just kept on bringing up the same old (trivial, if I&#39;m not mistaken) BS and rambling on and on about it.

The next one (or was it the first?) was *much* longer. Some friends and I were astronauts. I remember taking two trips to space, throughout the dream, but there was stuff that happened between the flights. One of which was trying to find a bag of bud to celebrate with before one of the launches. We couldn&#39;t get anything from our regular guys, so we ended up driving through the hood in Altamonte. I drove up and down the streets with like 4 people in my car, (Aaron was there) looking for someone that was standing out looking for some customers. I remember passing one guy that held up a dime bag that was only _half_ full. (I find this funny because, yesterday, I was participating in a thread with a discussion about how street pushers don&#39;t fill up bags halfway to measure out exact .5&#39;s in grams. Haha.) 
One thing that sticks out is how vivid this dream was, in its entirety. Even from the street, I could see exactly how much bud was in the bag, and all the details of its contents.
Passing this guy, I rounded another corner and saw that the cops were patrolling up and down some of the streets, looking for deals being made (which they usually do IRL.) We aborted searching the streets and casually drove out of the neighborhood like we were a part of that community. The cops happened to follow us for a short while, but ended up turning down a different street as we exited.
We finally caught a break and met up with a buddy of mine (in the dream. I&#39;m not sure if I knew him IRL) and I _think_ he was able to do something for us, but I don&#39;t remember. I know his momz was home or something, so we had to be all covert about it.
Don&#39;t remember smoking it, but I&#39;m sure it was part of the dream, seeing as how it seemed to go on _forever_. Eventually we got back to the space center and suited up. Some time as we were walking out to the launchpad, I asked one of the guys what to do if I had to piss, and they just said "Go in your suit." Lol.
(I think this is because I&#39;ve got some friends that just got their SCUBA licenses in real life, and one of their moms asked what they do if they are in a wetsuit and have to piss, and we all said "you piss in your suit," at the same time. Hahaha.

There was another one involving a tree, but the only thing I remember was jumping really high in the air and grabbing a hold of one of the limbs. That&#39;s it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/21/2006
_"Stetson/Zombie Attack"_

Had some b-6.
First thing I remember was being at the "Heads vs Feds" debate, on the legalization of marijuana, that I'd gone to last night. (Because of the architecture, I made it a point to remember that this would be an interesting place to induce in a dream. Never thought it would happen the same night. Heh.) It was Stetson University, but I think it was in a gymnasium (which I’ve never seen) instead of the Hall, where it was irl. Todd was there, David C was there, and I think JD was there, also. I remember asking a question to the speakers, but I don't think it came out right, and I ended up having to clarify because people were getting the wrong idea of my position.
Sooner or later, (after what seemed like a _while_,) we ended up leaving. I forgot exactly where we were going, but I was in one of the back seats. Wherever it was we were going was out in the woods or the boonies, or something. Or maybe it was just a sort of park with a lot of trees, I dunno.
But, as we were on our way, and I'm not sure how it happened, but I realized I was dreaming. My first thought was to tell all the guys that I was with. I spoke up suddenly from the backseat and said "Hey, guess what, guys? I'm dreaming." For some reason I almost felt compelled to say "_We're_ dreaming," but I realized that would only complicate things. Haha.
I got no response, anyway. The guys just kept on driving/riding, staring off into the night.
As we were passing a small house, (or campus building, I dunno) I happened to catch a glimpse of a figure sitting in a lawn chair, under a streetlamp – more of a silhouette, actually. He was leaning back, casually, one leg elevated so that the ankle sat perched upon the other knee, with an air of sophistication, wearing a bent, wide-brimmed hat. Hanging from one hand, I could see the four, bladed, digits of a gloved Freddy Krueger. He simply gazed at us silently as we drove by. (Hahah. Figures. With all the Jason dreams I’ve been having lately, looks like somebody got jealous. Lol.) 
I say to myself that I’d rather not let him creep too much into my dream. Everything was incredibly vivid, at this point, and I really didn’t feel like dealing with him. (Even though I’ve already said it’d be fun to fight him, in another thread, not long ago. Oh well, maybe next time I see him.  :Boxing:  )

So we drove a little further and stopped somewhere in a wooded area of what I felt was probably a public park, somewhere, and got out of the van. From out of nowhere, as we were walking toward wherever we were going, zombies began simply showing up among the trees.  ::roll::  (Maybe my subconscious was trying to compensate for the fact that I was still trying to keep Freddy out of my head. Heh.)
Anyway, lucid, I’m about ready to whoop-ass on the zombies all hand to hand, expecting my “friends” to be doing the same but, all of a sudden, they (my friends) take off and start running like lil bitches!  :sweat2: 
I’m like “WTF!” I didn’t really want to sit here “alone” in the middle of the zombie-infested woods – even though I knew I was dreaming. So, instead of taking out the zombies with my fists and feet, I did a few quick movements and started blasting at them with energy from my hands, running after my friends and trying to keep with them as they thought of nothing but escape.

As I’m weaving through the woods, running after the group, I kept losing sight of them, behind the trees. It would be as if they would disappear behind one tree and reappear behind others. It got so disorienting, at one point, that I noticed there were actually doubles, and even _triples_ of my friends zig-zagging through the trees, that I was trying to keep up with, while still conjuring up bright orange blasts of light from my palms and frying the undead as I ran, more and more zombies coming out of the woodwork.
I knew that if I didn’t find a way to find single, static, versions of my friends, I’d probably lose them completely, and so I took off into the air to get an aerial view, at first using high fourty-something ft leaps to clear a few trees at a time – landing and taking off again, repeatedly, before actually trying to fly, level. I was surprised at how easy it was to stay right above the treetops, when I started flying.
What was really tight was, during my search and without conscious effort on my part (or at least that I can remember) a small radar icon appeared in my field of view, with 3 red blips on the “screen.” I flew directly to those beacons and dropped down into a tree, crouched down in the limbs, in the dark until I was able to actually see my three friends heading toward me. I jumped down and met up with them as they came together. 

I ended up losing lucidity around this time and, the next thing I remember, we were back at my house. Only it was my house in Canterbury, not where I’m living now. (Why are _so many_ of my dreams taking place in my old neighborhood?? I’m sure there is a reason. Just dunno what it is. Maybe it’s because it’s the time period when my most fond and/or unusual memories are centered around. Dunno.) Anyway, we were all walking in from the truck, having just gotten back out the woods/park place. As we’re filing in the door, into my room, I turn around to see that, following my three friends, were all of their doubles and triples that were confusing the shit out of me, when we were running through the woods.  ::roll:: 
I was instantly lucid again, having remembered everything that just took place, moments ago, after seeing all of these copies. Already annoyed with all of the tricks my mind has been trying to play on me, throughout this dream, I simply started fighting the entire group of twins/triplets, in my tiny-ass room; punching, kicking, slamming one of them through my mirrored-closet door, etc. The last thing I remember was going at it like 9 vs. 1 with these DCs, before the dream faded out.

----------


## Twoshadows

I love your crazy dreams  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I love your crazy dreams 
> [/b]



You and me, both.  ::teeth:: 

(nice new avatar, btw. Heh.  :Hi baby:  )

----------


## Jess

> What was really tight was, during my search and without conscious effort on my part (or at least that I can remember) a small radar icon appeared in my field of view, with 3 red blips on the screen. I flew directly to those beacons and dropped down into a tree, crouched down in the limbs, in the dark until I was able to actually see my three friends heading toward me.[/b]



That _is_ tight&#33;  ::cooler::

----------


## Twoshadows

> (nice new avatar, btw. Heh.  )[/b]



Hey, thanks. I take pictures everyday, but I am never in them. So every once in a while I do "photo shoots" of myself in whatever reflective surface I can come up with--mirrors, CDs, drops of water, eyes. I tired to get a reflection of myself in a marble yesterday, but it was blurred. But these I took in the mirror (also yesterday) turned out fine. I had fun messing with the brightness, saturation, and contrast.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmm. I think a picture of yourself reflected in a marble would be pretty damn cool. Gotta keep working on that one.  ::wink:: 

09/22/2006
_”Lone Wolves”_

Had another dose of B-6 and another wild one last night. I can only remember the overall theme of this one, though, not really too many of the details. I wish I could, though, because it had a pretty incredible storyline.  

This girl and I were in love with each other. We lived out in the snow-covered forest or the mountains (or the forest on a mountain?) or something. I don’t remember if I was there to witness it, but I think she was attacked by a huge wolf/creature that had been lurking in the woods. I think it attacked her while I was with her, and I just wasn’t able to save her, but I could be wrong. That part’s a blur. Whatever the case, I never found her body, and she just went missing for a really long time.
Time passed and I ended up in another relationship, but never lost feelings for the previous one. Her memory was still very heavy on my mind, even as I was going forward with this new girl. I’d given the new girl numerous warnings about the _thing(s)_ that obviously lived out in the woods, but I don’t know if I ever brought up the whole ordeal about the girl before her. Every now and then, we’d be out and around the house, being on alert whenever it was night time. The huge wolf creature would appear again, night after night. It would send us running for our lives, hearing it howl from a distance before we’d see it stalking toward us. My girl would be screaming as she ran toward the house, and I’d do whatever I could to stay between her and the wolf as I ran on her heels, away from the beast. We’d get inside and barricade the door and the wolf/beast would start pounding and clawing at the door, giving off the most desperate and piercing howls as it tried with all its might to get to us in the house.
This went on a couple of nights in a row, the wolf eventually giving up and taking off, each time, by dawn.
The last time this occurred, all I remember is the wolf breaking through the door and charging us – me specifically. I’m sure I put up a fight, but I don’t remember any of it. I know I was overpowered though, because I was somehow knocked unconscious.

Next, I remember a short, hazy, session of running through the woods at night _with_ this wolf/creature…as its ally?

Next thing I knew, it was morning and I was waking up in a cave, more or less naked, sprawled out in the snow, next to an iced-over pool of water. I tried to remember how the hell I got there, but only vaguely remembered traveling to, and into, this cave that now had a big slab of rock covering the entryway. Then I suddenly remembered that the huge wolf/creature had been in there with me, that previous night.
I looked around the cave for the beast and there, in the snow not far away from me, was another figure – but it wasn’t a massive fur-covered man/wolf. It was a human. A _female_ human.

As she woke up, I could tell it was the woman that I’d lost all that time ago. We got to talking and she explained how she was _turned_ by the first creature, not killed. All of the subsequent “attacks,” after I’d brought the new girl to my place in the mountains, weren’t really attacks by the original beast. It was _this_ girl, who was just wanting to be close to me. For some reason, she’d only been able to come down out of this cave at night as a werewolf, not as her human self in the daytime. I don’t know the reason why, though. She told me how she was conscious through many of her transformations and all the howling we’d heard her doing as a wolf were the solemn cries of a broken heart, not that of a raging killer. (Deep, huh?)
I believe she told me that she’d turned me because it was just too hard living without me, being what she was. She probably didn’t come down as a human because that would have meant having to try to _explain_ what she was, and being treated by me like a filthy monster. So, she did the only thing she could do, living with the torment she was carrying, and turned me, hoping that I would understand. I had become a werewolf that night that she broke in and abducted me (in much the same manner that she was taken from me) and I’m pretty sure it was in being a wolf that I remember that hazy scene of running through the woods with her. 
She was desperate that I understand.
I did. I was happy to be back with her, _whatever_ the cost. 

There was also another scene, later on, where I’d come down out of the woods in the daytime, as a human. I was determined to not just disappear from the girl I’d been taken from, without letting her know _something_. I caught back up to her in a small, nearby, town. She was in a store parking lot and had a guy with her. It was actually DV Member *SKA*. Haha. She’d started a relationship with him, while I was gone, just like I’d done with her. I remember her reaction to seeing that I was still alive, and trying to explain where I’d been, (though I don’t think I told her the absolute truth) was kinda like “Yeah yeah. Oh well. I’ve moved on,” which didn’t upset me at all, seeing as how I had who I wanted, in the first place.  ::wink::

----------


## SKA

> Hmm. I think a picture of yourself reflected in a marble would be pretty damn cool. Gotta keep working on that one. 
> 
> 09/22/2006
> _Lone Wolves_
> 
> Had another dose of B-6 and another wild one last night. I can only remember the overall theme of this one, though, not really too many of the details. I wish I could, though, because it had a pretty incredible storyline.  
> 
> This girl and I were in love with each other. We lived out in the snow-covered forest or the mountains (or the forest on a mountain?) or something. I dont remember if I was there to witness it, but I think she was attacked by a huge wolf/creature that had been lurking in the woods. I think it attacked her while I was with her, and I just wasnt able to save her, but I could be wrong. That parts a blur. Whatever the case, I never found her body, and she just went missing for a really long time.
> Time passed and I ended up in another relationship, but never lost feelings for the previous one. Her memory was still very heavy on my mind, even as I was going forward with this new girl. Id given the new girl numerous warnings about the _thing(s)_ that obviously lived out in the woods, but I dont know if I ever brought up the whole ordeal about the girl before her. Every now and then, wed be out and around the house, being on alert whenever it was night time. The huge wolf creature would appear again, night after night. It would send us running for our lives, hearing it howl from a distance before wed see it stalking toward us. My girl would be screaming as she ran toward the house, and Id do whatever I could to stay between her and the wolf as I ran on her heels, away from the beast. Wed get inside and barricade the door and the wolf/beast would start pounding and clawing at the door, giving off the most desperate and piercing howls as it tried with all its might to get to us in the house.
> ...



Wicked. I actually showed up in your Dream and I&#39;m such a Girlfriend stealing son of a Biatch  :tongue2:  
Seriously great piece of information when it comes to Dream Incubation. Would those couple of PMs we sent eachother about Calea Dreamherb have embedded me into your Dream?

Would be oh so very interresting to understand better what and how our Dreams incubate things from Waking life, wouldn&#39;t it?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wicked. I actually showed up in your Dream and I&#39;m such a Girlfriend stealing son of a Biatch  
> Seriously great piece of information when it comes to Dream Incubation. Would those couple of PMs we sent eachother about Calea Dreamherb have embedded me into your Dream?
> 
> Would be oh so very interresting to understand better what and how our Dreams incubate things from Waking life, wouldn&#39;t it?
> [/b]



Yeah, it’d be _Very_ interesting, if we knew which concepts would be incubated, subconsciously, into our dreams. I think the PM’s had a lot to do with it. I’ve noticed that if I sometimes read a journal entry of mine, or two, before going to bed, there’s a very good chance I’ll have a dream that has something to do with the content of those dreams. This seems to work more easily than reading something unrelated to me (like a novel,) which _might_ work its way into my dreams, but just not as likely. 
I’ve actually been experimenting with some “conscious incubation,” lately, in that I’ve been taking note of some of my more unusual surroundings in waking life, examining the architecture and/or natural beauty and really setting in my mind to try to have a dream concerning that place. It worked with Stetson University’s “Elizabeth Hall” in the lucid dream I had a couple of nights ago, (had a dream that took place there, the same night I “decided to have a dream that took place there”) but I don’t know if it’s directly because of the incubation, or because I had such a good time watching the debate, and it would have incubated anyway, ya know?

Anyway, don’t worry about the girl. She was just a temporary replacement, anyway. Nothing too serious, like the other chick.  ::wink::  Hahahaha.

09/25/2006
_“Justice” / “First Peek at the Crossroads”_

Had some Calea before bed with the intention on finding the Crossroads to complete the advanced task. I began using the “falling arm” technique. I remember catching my arm about 3 or 4  times before I finally drifted off to sleep. The night consisted of a lot of long dream scenarios. My memory of them is pretty fragmented, though.

*Dream One*
In one, my family and I were in a theme park or something. There was a guy who was a child sex offender and murderer lurking around. The weird(er) thing about this guy was that he had a strange sixth sense. He was able to see through the eyes of his victims and experience those children he’d torture and slaughter _through their eyes_, without having to feel the pain of his own actions. Being in a safe, but first-person perspective of the victim, sick as it was, was how he got his rocks off. He considered himself “gifted” because of this ability. The dream went on and shifted from a theme park to a suburban neighborhood.
I can’t remember if I was a detective on this guy’s trail, or just a vigilante father who happened to get a hold of him, (which I _would_ be, if I ever got my hands on one of those sick fucks, IRL) but I remember having this guy cornered in a garage or something. I think it was his, actually. Last thing I remember was having the guy tied up on the ground with his hands behind his back. I was going through some of the tools this guy had while talking to him about his “gift.” I asked him something about how much use it would be to him now, seeing as how _he_ was the victim. Last thing I remember was pulling a blow torch off of the workbench and igniting the flame, watching the guy’s eyes widen and hearing the whimpers of suffocating terror as I hovered closer and closer to him with it.

*Dream Two*
Another dream came where I got into a fight with my Dad. Mom kicked him out of the room in the middle of the night (haha) and he came into my (locked) room and made himself comfortable, sitting up and watching my TV and everything. The following morning I got into an argument with him about breaking into my room and he kept acting like it was his “right.” We got into it and I remember there being a bit of a fistfight, but it’s all pretty much gone. I think I got into a really heavy verbal argument with my mom, in the same dream (which is _really_ rare) but I don’t remember what it was about.

*Dream Three*
In the last dream, the first thing I could remember was being one of the TMNT. Pretty sure I was Leo we were on a long NYC street with tall buildings on either side. It was night time, and everything looked as detailed as a live-action movie, but the background and atmosphere were colored like a surreal CGI movie. At the far end of this long street, what seemed to be miles away, was a massive, red, Japanese-styled building that towered into the sky. The four of us took off toward the building, using combinations of all types of ninja moves to get from here to there; climbing fire escapes, jumping rooftop to rooftop, wall running high over the city street – all kinds of cool shit.(It was kinda like the trailer for the new CGI movie) Finally, I stopped at the edge of the last rooftop on the block, looking out over a long field which separated us from the Japanese building that was lighting up the night like a huge Vegas casino. 
I stood there looking at the sky, which was a sort of neon purple, when I suddenly realized I was dreaming. The first thing I did was try to think of what to do. I’d new I planned on doing _something_, but what was it? I figured I’d have some fun while I was thinking, though, so I dove straight off of the top of the building, holding my fists down in front of me and speeding toward the ground. I broke through the earth and burrowed deep into the rocks below. As I was traveling through the ground, I suddenly remembered what it was I was trying to do. The Task&#33; I have to get to the Crossroads&#33; I wasn’t about to risk teleporting, so I figured my best bet would be to fly there.
I changed direction and arced back upward, busting back up through the ground and streaking straight up into the (still nighttime) sky, leaving a long trail of dust behind me. When I broke through the cloud-cover, it was still the dead of night. I could see the stars above and all the clouds were below me. As I was flying, I thought about the Crossroads. I remembered that it’s usually (always?) daytime there. Turning night into day would be my best bet. So, using the clouds below me as a veil, I shot myself straight down toward them, still holding my fists down below me like Superman - flying probably as fast as I’ve ever flown, but aimed straight down.
As I broke through the clouds, I could see the ground, and it was instantly day time. I was soaring down out of the heavens like a meteor and I could see that there was nothing but vast desert coming rushing up toward me. In the dead center of this desert, I could see the large grey disc. It was the reception area of the Crossroads. More details began coming into view as I plunged out of the sky…
….And, of course, just as I was beginning to thinking about landing on the grey stone surface, I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/26/2006

Driving around really late at night with Todd, some chick, another friend and some guy that I can only identify as Vin Diesel. (He seemed much more familiar, like someone I already know, but he looked like Vin Diesel) He was some thuggish guy that was in the backseat of Todds Jeep, more or less saying that he had things to do and we were going to take him there. I started to give him shit and he pulled out a gun and was like well this is how things are going to happen, and started barking orders to Todd to drive.
When no one was really looking at him, the guy leans over to me and tells me everythings cool with _me_ and that he was just trying to get some things done. He had a couple of beans in his pocket and even gave me one. I was like ?? but I took it of course and popped it in my mouth. He took one and I think gave one, secretively, to the girl that was riding with us.
We drove around for a while and passed a huge field where these strange glowing lights were blinking on and off. Curious, we all went over to check it out and it was a Huuuuuge lot filled with old, discarded Christmas lights and decorations, stacked all over each other like a landfill, but still fully functional. It was like stepping into the richest neighborhood on the planet during Christmas time, there were so many lights.
Later, we went to someones house. It was like my house in Canterbury (of course) but the furniture and living room set-up was completely different. The girl I was with reminded me a lot of Nina. (myspace) She obviously liked both me _and_ Todd, but Todd was still with Nicole, even though she wasnt there, and decided he wasnt going to try anything. So, this girl and I spent the rest of the dream starting to roll off the beans we were givin (which I could feel only slightly) and getting all touchy-feely with each other.

----------


## Vex Kitten

HEY&#33; You got closer to the CrossRoads than I did. In my case it had just started to take shape, the same view you had, as I began to dream. Then someone walked into the my room and woke me up. Really sucks to get so close and then wake up, huh. If you&#39;re in need of support... I&#39;m here for ya man. I know how you feel.   ::hug::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> HEY&#33; You got closer to the CrossRoads than I did. In my case it had just started to take shape, the same view you had, as I began to dream. Then someone walked into the my room and woke me up. Really sucks to get so close and then wake up, huh. If you&#39;re in need of support... I&#39;m here for ya man. I know how you feel.  
> [/b]



Hell yeah, it sucks. &#39;Specially since the _last_ time I tried to get there, I got to the middle of the desert, tried to teleport the rest of the way, and woke up, also.   ::|:  
But I think I&#39;d be more pissed if I was in your position. Having somebody walk in and strip you of reaching the Crossroads is grounds for an ass-beating.  :Boxing:  Haha.

Ah well....Let&#39;s just wallow in our failure together.  ::drink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/27/2006

Had some B-6. Dreams were _really_ vivid, but I dont remember all too much of them.

*Dream One*
In the first one I was (of course) in my old neighborhood, and having a good time with all the neighborhood kids. I remember climbing all over Marks old roof like we used to do. Sometime during this, someone had a newborn baby and I asked to hold it. The only thing I remember about that was that I was having a hard time getting the baby into the cradled position that you hold babies in, supporting their heads and everything. I also noticed that this baby was very active for a newborn. Not necessarily hyperactive but more like moving slowly, but with a range of motion too mature for a newborn.
Later, we were all back outside and something unexpected happened. Some guy tried to rob a bank and ended up crashing through our neighborhood, into one of the houses. I saw a bunch of rolled up pouches with bank roll printed on them, which was kinda funny.
An undercover cop car ended up (crashing, also?) in the same area of our neighborhood. Cant remember too much of what happened involving these two.

*Dream Two*
In this dream, I was in a Home Depot, or something. There was an older woman walking around the store that was up to something, I forgot what it was. Whatever it was, she was _bad_. Bad like gun-toting-crime-spree-committing-I&#39;ll-Shoot-You-In-The-Face Bad. Anyway, we (I?) were trying to capture this old woman. As I was walking down an aisle of this hardware store, I look over and see the woman looking back at me. As soon as she notices that I&#39;m staring at her, she takes off running, disappearing behind one of the tall shelves. I run after her. As I turn the corner to follow her, I see that she&#39;s running _along the wall of one of the aisles_, horizontally, on all fours. The only comparison I can make is that she&#39;s running like how one of the xenomorphs from the movie Aliens can run on the walls and ceiling.
She&#39;s moving away from me and gets away before I can do too much about it. As she&#39;s doing this, she reaches back with a pistol in her hand and fires off a couple of rounds.
I pull out a shotgun from somewhere (I actually think I got it from the cop car in the first dream, which makes me think the two were connected, but I&#39;m not sure.) It was empty, though. I started searching and asking around the hardware store for shotgun shells. Some woman that was standing in line kept saying "They&#39;re over here." But she had her back turned to me, and there were a lot of people standing around. I couldn&#39;t tell where the voice was coming from. She kept saying it over over. "They&#39;re Over _here_." Finally I&#39;m like "WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU?&#33;" Then a woman turns around and looks at me and says "Right here." 
She points to an empty gun rack and picks up the last two shotgun shells that were remaining. I&#39;m like "TWO?&#33;" I mean, what the hell was I supposed to do with _two_ shotgun shells in a firefight?
I took them anyway and loaded up the shotgun. Then I went around searching for the old lady.
Don&#39;t remember too much more after this except for one thing: As I&#39;m going around searching for this old (inhuman?), pistol-packing woman, I see the lady that led me to the shells running across the aisle in front of me. She&#39;d pulled out a pistol of her own and was firing back at someone or something as she was running passed my line of sight. I ran and caught up with her, looking back to see that she had only fired twice but had taken out the deadly old woman with a well-placed shot (to the neck, I think.)
The woman that had given me the shells then pulled out a badge showing me that she was an undercover cop.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/28/2006
_“Teri”_

Very long and vivid dream. (Hooray Alcohol-Induced REM Rebound&#33;  ::chuckle:: )

Started off with Todd and I walking through a large neighborhood. I can’t remember where, exactly, we were going. I had my guitar strapped on my back. Somewhere off to the side, some people got into a car accident. We got closer and noticed there were like 15-20 people about our age either recovering from or just standing around the car wreck, many of them nursing their wounds and leaning up against the busted up vehicles. We ended up stopping by this group and checking to see if everyone was alright.
I remember something about a fight breaking out between the drivers and drivers’ friends from each of the cars. Sometime around here, I remember having to put my guitar down on the ground to help settle things down. I didn’t feel good about having to put it on the gravel street because I didn’t want it getting all scratched up, but did it anyway, carefully. I looked over a few seconds later to see some kid about to use my guitar as a stepping stool to get up onto the hood of one of the cars to sit down. I grabbed him and gave him a “Don’t even fucking think about it” look and tossed him over to the side.
I noticed that an old friend of mine that I haven’t seen in a few years, Teri, (that there was always a little chemistry with) was part of the large group of people. She noticed me and we got to chit-chatting. Sooner or later, I’d noticed that Todd had left. I got the feeling he had got tired of waiting and just continued on walking to wherever we were going in the first place.
Figuring I was stuck, I was about to start walking to my house. Teri stepped up and said that I could get a ride with some of her friends, and that they were all going to be throwing a party at one of their houses, if I wanted to come.
Of course, I said “Hell yeah.”
We drove out to the house and spent a long time just drinking and partying. Teri and I were getting _really_ close, and had a few quick little makeout sessions. There was one time where I had to go take a piss and she followed me into the bathroom. She was standing there talking to me as I was going and, all of a sudden, a bunch of kids busted into the bathroom. For some _strange_ reason, they all crowded around the toilet and were fascinated with my taking a piss. I&#39;m trying to kick them all away from me with my foot and looking at Teri like "get these lil mofo&#39;s away from me&#33;" all while trying to keep my aim in the toilet so I don&#39;t piss all over the place.
We went back out and partied till the next morning.
That next day, Teri said she&#39;d drive me home and that we had to stop by her job for something. When we got there, she came out with this really weird condom. (why she came out from her job with a condom, I don&#39;t know) I don&#39;t even remember what made it so weird, but we spent a long time just laughing at it and making jokes. I think it was like the size of a saucer, purple and..fuzzy? I forget. Anyway, she drives me to my house (which wasn&#39;t really _my_ house) and we&#39;re walking up to the door. As I&#39;m about to put the key in the slot, she slips in front of me and leans back toward me, poking her ass out and rubbing it in my crotch, suggestively. I joked around, telling her to "stop or we&#39;d never even make it inside." Haha. She, of course, took it as a cue to keep going and continued grinding up against me. Unable to hold myself back I reached around and slipped my right hand over her chest, pulling her upperback against my chest and starting to kiss all over her neck from behind. My left hand slid around in front of her and crawled down into her pants, kneeding my fingers around in her panties. I was just about to press the front of her body up against the door when she lifted a leg and put her foot on the wall, kicking off to make us both fall backward into the grass with her landing on top of me. Laughing at her own slickness, she turned over and straddled me in the yard. I distinctly remember a neighbor stopping his yardwork to sit there and watch us as we made out like fucking crazy in the lawn. 
After a while.......a LONG while, she got up, obviously upset. I asked her what was up and she hesitated for a while. Then she told me she really wanted to take all this inside, but didn&#39;t want to do anything without me knowing...she had AIDS.  ::shock:: 
I was more or less beside myself - horny as all HELL, at this point, and weighing my options. I was pretty much in a state of "Well...uhm....maybe if I&#39;m sure to wrap it up it&#39;ll be fine?&#33; Right?&#33;.....RIGHT?&#33;?&#33;" when I woke up. 

09/29/2006
*Dream One*

The one where I was somewhere getting in the car and a friend had their dog with them. We would call the dog so it would jump in the car, but every time it would jump in the passenger seat it would keep going, jump straight across me, (me being in the driver&#39;s  seat) and straight out the driver&#39;s side window. We went through this about 4 times before I decided to roll up the window just as the dog was about to jump over me. It smacked into the window and had nowhere else to go, so we finally got it to settle down and ride.

*Dream Two*

All I remember is being in a hotel room and banging the _Holy Shit_ out of some thick brunette.

[Edit:] Now that I think about it, there was someone else in the room, sitting on the other bed, but I have no idea who the hell it was.  :Question:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/02/2006
_“Fighting with Todd”_

First thing I remember was going to a dojo to sit back and watch a kung fu class, with Todd and Joe. We came in after the class started and they almost didn’t let us in, but we talked them into it, saying they wouldn’t even know we were there. We just wanted to observe as we went shopping around for the right school. We had mixed drinks in our hands and got pretty rowdy by the end of the class. Todd ended up spilling the rest of his drink all over the dojo floor and I think ended up getting us kicked out.
After that, there was a short sequence with a handheld videogame that I can’t really remember.
Then, we were back in my old neighborhood. Gina was with us and we were having a conversation about something. We ended up going into my house to chill. Todd was really pissed about something. He kept getting in my face and telling me what an asshole I was, bringing up all kinds of old shit that I “did” when we were younger. I could tell he was mad/depressed about something to do with Nicole and taking it out on me. He kept trying to fight me and I closed the door so my mom wouldn’t hear us. He just kept trying to fight me and started lunging at me. I remember that I never threw a single punch. I just kept trying to get him to stop, damn near pleading with him, but still putting him in some improvised submission holds every time he&#39;d lunge at me. He was getting more and more irate, but the holds that I was using were less a matter of strength or energy than effectiveness. The more he struggled to free himself, the harder he would make the locks, so all of his attempts to get free would hurt his limbs even more. I kept asking him to stop because this was fucking stupid, but he was just so pissed. Even though he never asked to be let out of the holds, I would let him go two or three times simply because I didn&#39;t like having to lock up and fight him like we were doing. I&#39;d unwrap my arms and push him away from me. The last time, I tried to talk to him, and he pretty much said "No man fuck you," or something like that, and walked out of my house.

Gina had been watching and was as confused about Todd&#39;s behavior as I was.
I was talking to her about the whole thing and had my back turned to my door. I think Gina looked passed me and I turned around to see what she was looking at. All I saw was Joe, who is much bigger than I am, and really close with Todd also, standing directly behind me and grinning that "You are Seriously about to get your ass kicked" grin, dead in my face.
I glanced over and saw Todd standing by my door, smiling too. He&#39;d obviously spouted off some shit to Joe and now Joe was here to defend him. (But against me? over Hearsay? I didn&#39;t even have time to let that strike me as weird.)
I wasn&#39;t even about to give Joe the chance to rush me and get an advantage, (which could very well have been inevitable) so I bent down and wrapped my arms around his thighs. Pushing up with my legs, I stood all the way up and brought him off of his feet. There was a long AC unit that ran the length of my wall and had a casing made out of solid wood so, coming down, I leaned my body and tilted Joe so that his head (temple first) swung straight down for the corner of the unit. There was nothing at all that he could do and the impact would have, most likely, killed him. However, at the last minute, I put my weight down on a knee and was able to stop Joe&#39;s head from descending, right before he cracked his skull on the AC unit. I still had the fact that I was fighting my _best friends_ holding me back. I didn&#39;t want to fight them at all, let alone harm or kill them. This shit just wasn&#39;t right.

Everyone in the room was completely astonished by what just happened, and what could have happened - Joe especially. He stood up straight and looked at me with wide-eyes, obviously because, in a million years, he never would have expected me to pull of such and effective move, so quickly. I remember saying something to Todd like "This is dumb. Stop this shit&#33; I may not be as quick and explosive as you," and then looked at Joe "...or as strong as You, but I&#39;m pretty sure I&#39;m the smarter fighter. One of us is going to seriously end up getting hurt if we keep going like this." Todd looked at me and scoffed something like "Sounds like you&#39;re just insecure to me (referring to my comments about speed and strength.) Is that the kind of shit you worry about, day to day?" trying to start more shit.
I said "No," and then something that amounted to how only a fool would be ignorant enough not to acknowledge their own strengths and weaknesses, especially in a fight.
Things seemed to settle down for a moment. We all went outside and were talking. I noticed there was a set of train tracks, running across the grassy field near my house that was never there before. A couple more friends showed up.
As we were talking, Brian showed up also, driving the baddest fucking car I&#39;ve ever seen in my life. It was like a Ferrari mixed with a McLaren or some shit. All yellow with a black, convertible top. He said it was his dad’s and he was just driving it temporarily. 

We were all standing around gawking at it and a few more people our age and younger showed up to eyeball it. I think I noticed that someone was looking passed me, again. Not sure, but for whatever reason, I turned around to see who was behind me. It was Todd, and he had a pistol aimed straight at my face. Now, had he simply pulled the trigger as I turned around, I would have been toast, but I had enough time to look passed the barrel and see his face. He was smiling as if to say "Now wtf are you going to do??" That expression was my window of opportunity. I swung my head from left to right while, at the same time, bringing my right hand up and swinging it from right to left, smacking the barrel of the gun in the opposite direction. This combination of movements cut the reaction time that would have been necessary to get out of the line of fire, should Todd have pulled the trigger, nearly in half, while at the same time making it impossible for Todd to shift the gun to follow the movement of my head. Clear of the weapon, I grabbed his wrist and we started wrestling for control of the gun. The first thing I made sure I did was get a Good look at the gun that he was carrying. I noticed was that the safety was off, so there was a good chance he wasn’t bluffing and would have killed me then and there, if he’d wanted to. But then I noticed that the gun was actually one of my BB guns, (that look real enough) and not a real one. 
As we struggled for control of the gun, I was much less worried about getting shot with it, but I knew it would still suck. After circling around each other a few times, our arms locked around the wrists, I pulled myself back toward the small patch of grass near my driveway. Then, tugging Todd’s arms toward me, I fell down backwards in the grass while raising my foot up into his stomach, rolling him over me, flipping him over my body while yanking the gun from his hand, catching him completely off guard. He landed on the grainy, stone-studded street, on his back, which I knew couldn’t have felt good.
I got back up and started walking toward him. He was moaning and rolling around in pain, holding his back. I stopped over him and he held up a piece of his white t-shirt that had been ripped during our scuffle and waved it around in the air as if it was the white flag of surrender. One of the people acknowledged that Todd was calling it quits and told me to back off of him, so I did. I didn’t even want to be fighting him in the first place.

We stood outside for a while longer and then mom came out saying that her and Cierra were going shopping and would be back later. As soon as they left, I invited everyone inside. (Funny, considering there were now like 20 people standing outside my house. Lol) We clowned around inside for a while and my mom came home earlier than I’d expected. She told everyone to leave and, as we were coming out, one of the girls in the group (really good looking. Reminded me of Autumn F.) Came back in and asked if she could use the bathroom. I was going to tell her no, because I knew mom was pissed but I figured “Hmmm…well she _is_ fine, and all these people are being slow-asses, getting outside, anyway. By the time they’re gone I may be able to have a short little conversation with her before we go out and meet the rest of the group.” So I’m waiting for this girl to come back out of the bathroom, telling all of the slow others to “Hurry Up” and get out, because they were just standing around taking their sweet-ass time.
Just as I was getting the last of them out of the house and was waiting for the chick to come out of the bathroom, I woke up.

The dream was so intense and immersive, so realistic, that when I woke up it was one of those feelings like “Whoa where the fuck am I?&#33; What happened?&#33; What the?&#33;....” and then I realized I was in my own bed and everything that had happened was just a dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/03/2006

Really vivid Calea dreams last night.

*Dream One*

The first one had something to do with a party involving the people I work with. L was there. K and G. N was there and even my friends Aaron and Joe, that I dont work with, were hanging out with us. I was sitting on a couch with L on one side and G on the other. L and I were flirting pretty heavily throughout the dream and G was leaning in whispering something to me about me being a player, because I was talking to L. Haha. Dont remember much of that conversation, though.
There was a conference room that was open to the party as well and, in it, N was having some sort of debate with this guy that reminded me A Lot of some dude Ive seen on TV recently. I dont know his name though. Heavyset guy with dark hair and a beard. Hes a critic of some sort and has this really cutting and cynical personality, though he always appears really stoic and sedated despite his matter-of-factness. I think hes an atheist that comes on the news to speak up on his opinions of stories having to do with religious current events. 
Anyway, he was Ns opponent in this debate as N was advocating the possibility for the paranormal, and this guy was basically taking a Whatever. Youre stupid if you believe any of this stuff is true  Period, stance about the whole thing. It seemed that N didnt quite know how to handle that sort of argument, which can be pretty powerful when spoken to the right crowd. When youre arguing against stuff that nobody believes in anyway, you dont have to have evidence or even logic on your side. All you have to have is Its all fake and present it as logical skepticism, and the crowd is behind you.
Anyway, N was drowning and I knew I had a better argument for the paranormal, so I stepped in to help her. I started presenting a lot of the documentation that I have on little-known experiments presenting positive evidence for the paranormal. I was actually getting the other guy flustered because he was finding it much harder to debate my points than Ns. He was losing control of the crowd.
K happened to be on this guys side. And he, in an attempt to win back some crowd favor said something to me, asking if I wanted to spank his bottom, in a childish voice, since I was reprimanding their side for being such jerks to N when she was just trying to put up a good debate. This got a bit of a chuckle out of the crowd. But, he didnt expect me to, without missing a beat or wasting a millisecond, bust out with With what? Your mommas tongue? Sure, wheres she at? The crowd erupted in laughter. 
After a short while the two of them were mumbling to each other about how I was going to be much harder to deal with than N.

*Dream Two*

In the second dream, the first thing I remember was being outside and going for a run. I was running down what I think was SR 472, out here in Deltona, which is a long stretch of road surrounded by woods. As I was running, Id pass over these puddles of rainwater that Id find my feet slipping in. Sooner or later, I actually started having fun with the puddles lining the road. Id run toward them and then plant my feet so I slide over the puddles of water as if they were made out of ice. Sometimes Id do half spins and shit while sliding across them. Just having a good ol time. I kept picking up long branches as walking sticks (as I usually do when Im out walking) and screwing around with them. 
At one point, a bunch of little kids started following me, basically doing whatever I did. I spent most of the dream just sort of running around messing with these sticks while these kids imitated a lot of the things I was doing. One of the sticks that I found on the ground turned out to be a baseball bat made out of solid concrete. Very strange, but cool, so I kept it with me as I ran. I remember running out into the street, once, and jumping straight over an oncoming car.
Went back to a populated area and wanted to try some parkour. I ran toward a staircase in an apartment complex and jumped toward an apartment windowsill on the bottom floor, kicked off of it and jumped up toward the outside of the second floor balcony, trying to bypass the stairs. I fell short of the balcony but noticed I was _slowly floating_ down to the ground level, instead of falling.
Hahaha. Oh shit, Im dreaming, I thought to myself. When I landed, I took a few steps back and then tried again. When I kicked off of the window, I soared all the way up and over the second floor railing, without using my hands, and landed on the walkway upstairs. 
From there I kept running and jumped across a gap onto the roof of another building. Standing on the roof, I asked myself what I wanted to do with my lucidity. For a moment, I thought about trying to visit the Crossroads again, but then I remembered that it was now early October and the Lucid Crossroads task was over, so that would be pointless. Around now, I started losing the vividness of the dream and was starting to feel myself waking up. I looked at my hands, which stayed vivid, although wavy and surreal, while the rest of the world remained hazy, losing more and more definition. The only thing I could thing of, now, was sex with a DC. It was the first thing that popped into my head after I realized I wouldnt have long before waking up. 
I looked over on another one of the rooftops and there was a blonde chick laying down on it. I did a long jump over another gap and landed on the roof with her. We started going at it for a bit before I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/04/2006

Dancing in a club with some chick that looked like a petite version of Beyonce.

10/05/2006

*Dream One*

Some Superman dream that I don’t remember too much of. I do remember that SM was going through some sort of identity crisis where he was thinking of trying to give up the Superman persona and stay with the Clark Kent. There was some sequence, at night, where someone or something was throwing cars at him, from the air, in the middle of a Central Park looking area. He would be walking, at first in a big group of people, as Clark Kent, I think, and a car would just drop out of nowhere and smash into him from above. The impact would make him drop down to about a knee and then stand back up, just to have another car fall out of the sky and smash into his head, repeating the process. His demeanor was as if he was trying to ignore the assault on him, but I could tell by his face that he was getting more and more frustrated, as the weight of the cars bombarding him from the sky was starting to fatigue him. One of the cars that dropped, landing grille-first on his head, actually cracked straight up the middle, like a broken cinderblock, and split in half from the impact without making “Clark Kent” fall to the ground.

*Dream Two*

In some big two-storey house. My dad was there, and he’d bought a huge drumset from somewhere. It was actually like more than one drum set, but they all connected to make one big one. All I really remember is me and Cierra playing with all the different drums.

10/06/2006

Being somewhere out in the woods with Todd and Brian and they were being _really_ obnoxious, to the point of pissing me off. I don’t remember much of this one, though, because I was almost late for work and didn’t have too much time to worry about recalling it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/08/2006
_”Plane transformation”_

I’d gone to a party Saturday night and ended up crashing there. I woke up after a few hours and then fallen back asleep. The dream took place in the same house, but it was the following morning. There was something going on in the sky, outside, and I started looking through the blinds of the room I was (still sleeping ) in. There was a large, futuristic-locking jet in the sky that was just sort of hovering over all the houses with a bunch of smaller jets slowly orbiting around it. These jets, along with some weird, yellow, flying car (don’t ask) came in close to each other and did some sort of strange docking sequence with each other, turning into one even bigger “jet.” I ran outside the house and into the yard, along with a bunch of other people in the neighborhood (that was actually different from the area surrounding the house I was really sleeping in. We heard a huge booster whining as it charged up and then the jet took off like a rocket and was out of sight in seconds. I spent the whole dream in a state of “WTF is GOING ON?!” But wasn’t aware enough to realize I was dreaming.

10/09/2006
Something having to do with ninjas. All I really remember is Cierra being a little older than she is now and we were hiding from someone. We both had on ninja dogis and hiding in the shadows of some apartment living room while our pursuers looked all over for us.

10/10/2006
_“The Possessed House”_
Link

Some friends and I were in a _massive_ house. It was obviously an old one and made completely out of wood. I can’t remember what we were doing there, but some strange old guy was our host. We seemed to hang out in this house through the night (this dream lasted fuckin for_ever_.Had some Calea Z and B6 before bed. Should have known I would be just asking for a dream like this) But, after a while, we’d become aware that this house was possessed. After weird shit happened, the old man with us explained how it was “alive.”
There were these huge organic tendrils, tentacles and all kinds of shit just lurking in every dark corner and room, trying to grab us, along with huge insects the size of everything from large dogs to people, coming from everywhere. The place was even infested with the “Tremor (movie) worms.” It felt like we were running around that house for hours trying to find a way out, but it wouldn’t let us. Every exit we would journey toward led to some new, twisted, scenario. One huge room seemed to tear away into an infinite void, the floor and walls broken away as if that section of the house was a doorway to space, itself. We had to struggle to get back to the door and “exit” the room before we were forever lost in the blackness that was sucking us further away from that door and into the void.
Back “inside” the house, (or _out_ of that room, however you wanna look at it) we kept on the run, some of my friends actually being killed by the grasping tendrils that came from the walls, pulling them further into the house as if it was eating them. Occasionally, I’d see my friends again after they were “killed,” but I could tell they weren’t the same. They’d be possessed by whatever it was that possessed the house, and they’d do whatever they could to keep the rest of us from leaving.
FINALLY, after having _waaaaaaaay_ too much of this crap, I started to realize what was going on. The old guy that was hosting us was in front of me, being the creepy old man that he was, and all of a sudden I blurted out “Holy shit, I’m dreaming! I’m _dreaming!!_” (…Thank God.)
He looked at me with an empty look in his eyes and said “No….You’re having a _Niiiiiiiiightmaaaaaaaarreee!!_ and, as he did this, his eyes rolled back in his head and his face got all twisted and distorted and seemed to be melting off of his skull. The large tendrils that had been creeping around through the walls burst out of this man’s body and began spreading out to cover the area. I cocked back my arm and tried to throw some sort of light from my palms, hoping to fry the man’s (now monstrous) form, but nothing was coming out. The B6 and Calea were just making things all too vivid and the situation was too fucking intense. Control didn’t come easy at all.
We were on the run again. I had one friend left and we were going all through the hallways trying to find away out. Even though I knew I was dreaming, I couldn’t fight the Calea and B6 and pull my wits together long enough to find a way out of this dream, so we continued to do it the old fashioned way; searching and running. Sooner or later we found ourselves at the beginning of this loooooong hallway. At the end of the hall was a single window….and it was daylight outside.
Just as I’d started to wonder if we were going to be able to make it through the hallway without incident, I could see the tentacles breaking out of the walls and ceiling of the hallway, starting to fill up the space, making a constricting tunnel of grasping arms waiting for us, should we try to reach the window.
I remembered a technique I’d been thinking of (while awake) to try out in just this sort of bad dream situation. I was able to focus for just a moment and pushed all my energy outward from my center, straining and growling a little bit to really exert force. My body burst into a blaze of my energy, as if I was a Dragonball Z character, creating a force-field around me. I pushed outward a little more and it started burning all of the _things_ that were trying to reach out and grab us, without harming the friend that was with me. (Which, of course, looks kinda like this )
Protected by this burning glow, I grabbed his wrist and did a forward dash, flying straight for the window, torching away the entire 50something-yard hallway of shit as we cut through it like a hot knife.
We smashed out the other side of the window and landed on a concrete walkway. It was a foggy, early morning. This was when I saw that the outside of the house looked like a big, inner-city warehouse or factory. With this moment of relief, I tried to focus and withdraw from the dream one more time. I closed my eyes and tried to pull all my senses back to the waking world. Wrong. When I opened them, the world around me was 150&#37; _vivid_. Much more than before I’d tried to eject from the dream. I was anchored in that intense dream state that I’ve only experienced through B6 and Calea. 
The tentacles were starting to grow back in the hallway and began trying to crawl out of the window toward us. I jumped off of the walkway and tried to fly out over the yard. I couldn’t get the speed I was looking for, and it was like trying to move through water, while flying. Thinking of the “tremor worms,” I think it would be a really bad idea to land on the grass, and that made me start to sink. The yard in front of the building was huge and I had a long way to go before I was out of it. I turned around, hovering, and tried to keep my feet from touching the ground, which was f’cking hard. I’d given up trying to get _across_ the yard and ended up…eventually…making it back to the walkway. I figured it would be a better idea to keep to the concrete and make my way away from this place, since I was having so much trouble in the air. As we were leaving, a little girl, about 10 years old and wearing a black hoodie with the hood back, walked down the stairs at the end of the walkway toward us. (I think it was Cierra, a little older than she is now, but I’m not sure because I don’t remember her being with us while we were running through the house) She had this ominous look in her eyes and she looked at me, asking my permission (which is what made me think it was Cierra, even more than her appearance) to “_take over_ out here,” as well.
The “house” obviously had possession of her. 
I told her “No. You can’t.” She stared at me for a moment, obviously disappointed, and turned back around to walk back in the house. As she did that, she held a hand out beside her to trace her fingers along the wall, like little kids do, and I noticed that, instead of fingers, a few small strings of those tentacles slithered out of the hoodie sleeve and caressed along the wall. She walked up the steps and disappeared back into the house.

That’s all I really remember. There was another sequence that involved going to a house with a bunch of college kids having a party, and getting bad vibes and looks from them. I don’t know if it was the same dream and we went to that house after escaping the first, or if it was a completely different dream all together. Doesn’t really matter, though, because I don’t remember it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Whoa...what an intense dream.  ::shock::  


This part sounds so cool (I want to try that sometime if I ever have the need):




> My body burst into a blaze of my energy, as if I was a Dragonball Z character, creating a force-field around me. I pushed outward a little more and it started burning all of the things that were trying to reach out and grab us, without harming the friend that was with me.[/b]



And this part just gives me the creeps:




> As she did that, she held a hand out beside her to trace her fingers along the wall, like little kids do, and I noticed that, instead of fingers, a few small strings of those tentacles slithered out of the hoodie sleeve and caressed along the wall[/b]

----------


## Keeper

... I just had a Thief flashback

The "Cradle"

:shudder:

That was the scaries mission I have ever played in any game, and you had a dream that was like it, and a hundred times more real and frightning (maby not a _hundred_.

I applaud you.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, that was definitely intense. _Way_ too vivid for comfort.  ::shock:: 

Never played Theif, but if that mission was anything like that dream...Wow. Heh. That&#39;s freaky shit.

And thanks for the applause.  ::teeth::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/12/2006

*Dream One*
Befriending someones cat, that everyone said didnt like people. I just kept giving it attention and it was purring and lying all over me.

*Dream Two*
Something about listening to some Blues and playing some on my guitar.

*Dream Three*
Something about getting my car worked on. I remember writing down the name of the place on a piece of paper. It was AAMCO I think, but then it ended up changing to MACCO or something like that. Dont remember anything else about it, though.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock::  

That possessed house dream was just... WOW&#33;
That was an amazing and creepy one. You always have such powerful dreams.
I&#39;d been thinking of trying the Calea and B6 combo but after reading that dream I think I&#39;ll hold off on that until I develop more LD control. 
Congrats on the lucid and here&#39;s to godlike control in the next...    ::cheers::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That possessed house dream was just... WOW&#33;
> That was an amazing and creepy one. You always have such powerful dreams.
> I&#39;d been thinking of trying the Calea and B6 combo but after reading that dream I think I&#39;ll hold off on that until I develop more LD control. 
> Congrats on the lucid and here&#39;s to godlike control in the next...   
> [/b]



Thanks&#33;  ::cheers::  
Same to you.

And Yeah, I always seem to have _extremely_ intense dreams on Calea and B6, together, and usually a hard time getting out of them. But hey, all in the name of Adventure, right?  ::wink:: 
Whenever you decide to try it, just know what you&#39;re getting yourself into. Hahaha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/13/2006

Caught a huge fish behind T&#39;s house. It was a flounder or something like that, but ridiculously big.
People sleeping over at my house in Canturbury. Was gonna sleep w/ some chick in my folks&#39; old room, but mom came home and kicked us out.

10/14/2006

_Great_ sex.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Vex Kitten

> _Great_ sex. 
> [/b]



details?
 ::wink::  



Thanks for peeking in at my journal earlier. Would have responded earlier but been having comp problems. Ghosts are popping up more frequently in my dreams. And basketball. Put the two together and what does it mean? Damned it I know.
 ::|:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> details?
>  
> [/b]



Haha. Unfortunately I don't remember much of the details. Only that it lasted _forever,_ it was with some chick I've never met, in a house I've never been in, and I woke up damn-near hyperventilating. Lol. That's about all I got.
And yeah, I enjoy your journal. Not only do you dream _a lot_, but you've got some pretty interesting ones in there.  ::wink::  

Now, you think trying to figure out your Ghosts/Basketball dream is hard. Check this one out:


10/17/2006
_“Death Becomes....Us?”_

Had the most disturbing, non-nightmarish dream that I’ve had in a long time. I had some B-6, though, so I have that to blame and don’t think I have to worry too much about seeking counseling.  :tongue2: 
Hahaha.
Anyway, I’d been watching _Heroes_, last night, and I’m sure that had a lot to do with this one.

I was back in G’s (my ex) old house, in Canterbury, we were still a couple, and we were having an argument. Can’t remember what it was about. (We'd had a minor arguement over the phone, yesterday. Might have caused this.) Anyway, the fight kept getting more and intense until, at one point, pissed as she was, G grabbed one of my swords from the closet and started coming after me with it. I circled back around to the closet and grabbed another one, to defend myself with. Now, what we both knew about each other, for some reason, was that neither of us could die. Anything that happened to us would simply regenerate, so tearing each other to shreds would simply be a way of us expressing our anger because neither of us would die. Soooo, we started going at it in the bedroom and damn, she could actually fight!  ::shock:: 
There was one point where I jumped up on the bed and slashed at her. She rolled _under_ the bed and stabbed up through the mattresses. I tried to jump and avoid it but she stabbed me in my inner thigh, just missing my crotch. As I ran across the bed she stabbed up a few more times, just missing my legs. I jumped off the bed and she rolled out from under it and we started fighting in close, again. She was blocking a lot of my swings and I was dodging most of hers. If I remember correctly, she got in a straight-on stab and impaled me through my chest. Still able to fight, though, I finally caught her down low, cutting into her leg and taking her to her knees. Before she could get up again I kicked her over to the floor. Then I swiped down with my katana and decapitated her. I even remember that her head didn’t come off in the first swipe – only halfway – and I had to swing again to get it to come clean off. (Don’t worry…I’m about as disturbed at that part as you are.  :Eek:  ) I did notice there was no blood when I did that, though.
So anyway….obviously I won? 
I put down the sword and waited for her to revive herself. (I got the feeling this was a normal way of settling and argument between us, like it probably would be, in domestic disputes between two immortals. Lol.) I was just going to sit there and wait so we could settle things down and continue to talk without mutilating each other again, but there was suddenly a knock at the door. I looked out the sliding glass door (from where you could see who’s at the front door) and noticed a bunch of our friends had come over to hang out. The blinds to our room were open and all anyone had to do was look over in that direction and see a bloody room, a decapitated G, and me with a hole through my chest.
So, I did the only thing I could do with such limited time – I dropped to the floor and played dead. (Lol) Eventually, people looked in and saw us both dead. A huge ruckus started outside and the cops ended up showing up. For the most part, everybody seemed to be just examining the scene through the sliding glass door and I was thinking to myself “Damn you people. Don’t come inside. Don’t come inside. Just go away.”
Sooner or later, most everyone had left. There was just one cop left and he finally ended up coming in through the sliding glass door. As I was lying there on the ground, I knew he would have to get all up-close and personal, and he’d end up finding out that I (we) was still alive. So, I jumped up and started talking to him, which of course, freaked him the fuck out. He got all jumpy and drew his gun on me and was like “what the hell is THIS?! Get on the ground!” etc. So I’m like “Look man, just calm down. We’re both alright.” He’s says something like “ALRIGHT?!! Look at her!!” He pointed to the headless G.
I’m like “She’s fine. Trust me. She’s not dead.”
Just as I said that, G’s head rolls slightly to face us and she makes some smart-ass comment to the cop, but I don’t remember what it was. (I wish I could though, because it was Perfect. Haha.)
She puts her head back onto her shoulders and stands up, the wound sealing itself instantly. Obviously pissed off at having “lost,” she walks over to the wall with her bloody sword in hand and writes something on the wall in my blood. I can’t remember what the hell _that_ was either, though. I think it had something to do with declaring me the winner of that particular little “spat” or something.
So the cop, of course, is just about shitting himself at all of this and it gets me to thinking about how all of this was happening. The ‘power’ we had to regenerate reminded me of something, and I started questioning what it was. The show _Heroes_ popped into my mind, but I still couldn’t make the connection. (Remember; I was watching Heroes before bed, last night.) 
I began to draw the conclusion that G and I were a team, as well as a couple, and had just gotten into a…umm….domestic dispute? I “realized” that there were many people that had various types of ‘powers’ and, of course, that there was a _some_ villain, _somewhere_, lurking around. (Hahaha. Funny how logic can, essentially, still work in dreams, even though the logic is completely based on fantasy. Lol.)
But, before I even put too much thought into there being a villain in this scenario, a black hooded figure appeared in the room with us in a swirl of black mist. He was an older man with a pale face. Looked like a dark wizard or something. He began coming toward me with his hands held low in front of him, as if making some sort of symbol with his fingers. He flicked his fingers toward me and sprayed these tiny pieces of, what felt like, metal at me – shards so fine that it was like he was throwing black powder at me, though I could feel them biting into my skin. As he came closer I ran up and grabbed him, slamming him up against the mirrored closet door and holding him by his collar. I had the feeling this guy didn’t know that G and I were invulnerable and so I got cocky with him. I said something like “You’re going to have to do better than that.” He was like, “Oh, I am. As we speak, those little shards are spreading out around your head. They’re getting in your eyes, causing progressive, irreparable damage.” 
This clown had absolutely no idea that we were invulnerable.
I could feel them spreading though, and my vision was getting blurry. It was annoying but obviously nothing to worry too much about. Holding the guy at bay with one hand, I told G, who was standing by watching, to hand me a towel from the bathroom right beside our closet. (the cop was cowering in the nearby bathroom, btw, if I remember correctly. Haha) She gave it to me and I wiped my face, getting some of the blur in my eyes to clear up. Then I told G, to grab one of the daggers from the closet. She reached in and handed me a dagger and I just straight-up shoved it into this guy’s face – into his left eye, specifically. I actually pushed it in so far that the dagger disappeared completely into his head, hilt and all, with the intention of having it rattle around inside, “causing progressive, irreparable damage,” to use the villain’s own terms.
I started mocking him, pointing and yelling “Ooh, it’s in your eye! It’s in your eye!” making fun of his pathetic use of throwing shards of tiny spreading metal into my eyes to try to defeat me after the, much more vicious, swordfight that G and I just endured. I actually can't remember if he died or ended up escaping, somehow. Hmm.
Anywya, that’s about all I remember before waking up.

Needless to say, I woke up with a huge sense of “....What the _Fuck_??!”  ::wtf2:: 

Why does B6 make my dreams so…….well….like this? Just straight up _weird_, usually violent, as well as intense and vivid. I like experimenting with it because the intensity and vividness is often a good thing, but lately they’ve been kinda…..*out there*.    ::|:

----------


## Keeper

maby it makes you lose your inabititions, making the dream a place where your mind truly can play without restrant.

----------


## italianmonkey

the hounted house dream is creepy enough

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> maby it makes you lose your inabititions, making the dream a place where your mind truly can play without restrant.
> [/b]



Oh I definitely believe that. But, even so, I wonder why it twists the content so violently, so often. Every now and then, Ill just have an intense, _enjoyable_ action dream off of B6, but usually its: Ok, youre going to dream about some really fucked up shit. Strap in. Hahaha.
Weird.





> the hounted house dream is creepy enough
> [/b]



Hell yeah it was. Im working on a picture of that final hallway, in Blender, but I just gotta find out a way to do the damn tentacles..hmm.

----------


## NeAvO

Every time I read one of your dreams it seems like some kind of horror/action film  :wink2: .

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Every time I read one of your dreams it seems like some kind of horror/action film .
> [/b]



Hahaha. I know, right?
Well, it&#39;s no secret that I&#39;m an action junkie.  :Boxing: 

.....could do without all the horror shit, though.   ::|:

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock::  

I never ever leave your dream journal disappointed. You should add a disclaimor to your action dreams that reads,  "Shutup, sit down and strap in...you&#39;re in for a hell of a ride"

Liked the end of the end of Death Becomes Us, how you dealt with that guy who attacked you. It&#39;s always great to have the last laugh against an enemy in a dream.   ::content::   You have such amazing dreams. B6 only makes me have more dreams... more boring and pointless dreams. 

Though that &#39;Made to Laugh&#39; dream I had was slightly amusing. And yes, Jordan was the name of that boy in that particular Batman TAS episode. I remember that because I happened to watch it recently with a kid named Jordan. I can&#39;t remember the cartoon Jordan&#39;s last name though. If only Id become lucid in that dream I&#39;d have been able to kick some evil ass too. Why do you get all the good dreams?   :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I never ever leave your dream journal disappointed. You should add a disclaimor to your action dreams that reads,  "Shutup, sit down and strap in...you&#39;re in for a hell of a ride"
> 
> Liked the end of the end of Death Becomes Us, how you dealt with that guy who attacked you. It&#39;s always great to have the last laugh against an enemy in a dream.    You have such amazing dreams. B6 only makes me have more dreams... more boring and pointless dreams. 
> 
> Though that &#39;Made to Laugh&#39; dream I had was slightly amusing. And yes, Jordan was the name of that boy in that particular Batman TAS episode. I remember that because I happened to watch it recently with a kid named Jordan. I can&#39;t remember the cartoon Jordan&#39;s last name though. If only Id become lucid in that dream I&#39;d have been able to kick some evil ass too. Why do you get all the good dreams?  
> [/b]



Hahaha @ the Disclaimer.  ::cooler:: 

Honestly I don&#39;t know why my dreams are they way they are. (I&#39;m damn sure not complaining, though.  ::wink:: ) My head is usually in the clouds when I&#39;m awake, though, and most of my imagination has to do with action sequences, martial arts, gunplay, stuff like that (which is why a lot of my artwork has to do with the same kinda subject matter) I&#39;ve got a few years of text-based action RP under my belt too, so I&#39;m sure that helps. 
I&#39;ve just always been that way, since I was a kid, so I guess I&#39;ve just got a lot of fuel for the fire. Heh. A large part of my brain is just one big, fucked-up anime movie-turned motion picture-turned videogame console. LOL.

10/19/2006
_”Thin Ice”_

Can hardly remember this one at all. I really need to change my habits so I can get more sleep. I think it’s starting to take a heavy toll on my recall. (but knowing me, that’s easier said than done.  :tongue2: ) 
It started off in a restaurant, with a bunch of my friends. There was a girl there that I was talking to and we got into flirting a lot. It was late at night and we were all wasted. (This was a sort of sports bar/restaurant place.)
I remember that at some point, the girl I was talking to and I got up to get some more hot wings, and we discovered they were all out. In fact, everything they had was running out of supply really quick. Throughout the crowd, people started talking about ditching this place and going to another bar/restaurant. Damn near _everyone_ just filed out of the place and before I knew it, we were at another one.
Now, this is where things get really hazy and I can hardly remember a damn thing. I do remember calling Todd’s cell because he didn’t show up at this new bar. Through the confusion of everyone leaving, somehow a group of my friends got left behind even though I thought they had come with us.
Flash forward:
SOMETHING “supernatural” happened in this new bar/restaurant. Damnit I wish I could remember what it was. The only concept that I seem to be clinging onto is finding out that there were aliens in this bar. I think I discovered one of them hiding in a dark game room area. But that’s a stretch. I don’t know. It’s all so hazy.
Anyway, what I _Do_ remember, is that, by the end of the dream, we all had to evacuate the building and, as we went outside, I saw that the building was surrounded by nothing but ice and snow-covered mountains. It was as if this bar was built on a frozen lake in the dead center of the Antarctic, with absolutely nothing around for miles. The reason we had to evacuate was because the ice beneath it was cracking (which I think had something to do with the aliens). The entire building was sinking into this (completely Amazing-looking) spectacle of the frozen lake cracking and breaking and buckling beneath it.
The girl I was with was freaking out because we were standing on this huge, deteriorating lake of ice and the cracks didn’t seem to stop. It was as if the lake was going to continue to crack until it swallowed us all, as there would be no way to outrun it, on the ice.
I was calm, however. And I didn’t think about the reason why I was so calm until she asked me why I wasn’t worried about what was happening. And, even though I answered her knowingly, it was like the realization came to me at the exact same time. 
I replied, ”Because I’m dreaming.”
Finally lucid, I couldn’t help but stand there and watch the incredible sight of the ice completely swallowing this entire building as the crater continued to grow and spider-web out in our direction. Before the cracks got under our feet (I don’t remember whether I grabbed her hand or not) I bent my knees and then took off into the air, finished with this scenario and flying off to get into something else.

Didn’t get very far before I woke up, though.

&#092;&#092;&#092;&#092;&#092;&#092;&#092;&#092;&#  092;&#092;&#092;&#092;&#092;&#092;&#092;&#092;&#09  2;

Notes for:
10/26/2006

Diving Octopi
Swimming with T. Octopi kept following. Got to stairs, one wrapped round my like others following. Hurt like Hell.

John Mark Karr.

Canterbury. Cierra. Don’t know how JMK got there. Was getting ready for work. He was outside, I think talking to Cierra. I’m pretty sure I had been watching the news and he was on the run, still for the murder of Jonbenet. I grabbed him. Took him to Joe/Carmen’s. Joe, Jodi and Carmen were there. They had the news on also. As soon as Joe figured out who it was, he got his gun. I told him not to kill him. Jodi got in a few good punches on him.
Something was given to me. A piece of wood. Had a Lot of splinters in it. Some of them got in my hand.
JMK escaped while I was trying to get the splinters out.
Ran for a while but I caught up. Roughed him up a bit in front of some house with a bunch of roughnecks were partying. Asked if someone had handcuffs. Needed someone to watch him while I called the cops. Ended up having him for hours. Everyone else (but me) was starting to buddy up to him. He was cuffed to the furniture. They were even passing the bowl around to him.
I sat down next to him and we actually started having conversation. He was acting really cooperative. But I was suspecting he was trying to get out of the cuffs whenever there were no eyes on him.
After a while, everyone else had gotten Too friendly with him. Let him out of the cuffs. Sooner or later he was on the run again.
Night time. Caught up to him but he seemed to have taken on the body of Mark. Jumped in a small pond and ran to the other side. I ran around it screaming “stop that guy&#33;” no on did. Passed a nail gun, fired a few shots into him, was able to slow him down enough to catch up.
Took him to jail. Next morning.Spoke w/ sherrif. Pissed because he was being a politician instead of taking interest.. Waiting room w/ other fathers. Had to send Cierra out. Room filling out paperwork. “Time is on my side”
Got Cierra, something was wrong with her.
Driving. JMK had escaped in a van. Crashed in front of us, surrounded by front and back. He was in another body.
Took him back to jail. Escaped again as Jim. Started to realize I was dreaming, started to put my hand through window. Couldn’t. Waiting, smiling. Made crash happen again.

----------


## Twoshadows

> If it didn&#39;t sound completely idiotic, being that I&#39;m on the internet, hundreds of miles from you, I&#39;d ask you for one, because they look damn good. 
> [/b]



Here you go then.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Here you go then.  
> 
> 
> [/b]




Hahaha. You&#39;re so good to me.  ::content::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hahaha. You&#39;re so good to me. [/b]



Anytime...

Just a "thank you" for all the help you&#39;ve given me since I arrived here.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ugh, my recall has been *shit* lately.   ::|:  
BUT, I just stocked up on multivitamns again (I&#39;d slacked off on taking them, lately) and I usually have some pretty crazy dreams when I take them regularly (especially since I usually take my second one of the day right before bed.  ::wink:: ) so I should start having some more activity in my journal pretty soon. 






> Anytime...
> 
> Just a "thank you" for all the help you&#39;ve given me since I arrived here. 
> [/b]



My pleasure.  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ugh, my recall has been *shit* lately.   
> BUT, I just stocked up on multivitamns again (I&#39;d slacked off on taking them, lately) and I usually have some pretty crazy dreams when I take them regularly (especially since I usually take my second one of the day right before bed. ) so I should start having some more activity in my journal pretty soon. 
> My pleasure. 
> [/b]



Mulitvitamins.....Do you really think they help with good dream recall and having LDs? Because now that I think of it, I ran out of vitamins probably about the time I stopped having LDs (and haven&#39;t bought any since then, bad me)...I wonder if there is a connection?   Hmmm...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oh yeah, I definitely think so. Especially since the ones I take (GNC&#39;s _Mega Men_) have 50mgs of B-6 per serving. Heh.
I dunno whether or not any of the other vitamins inside help dreaming, but these certainly do the trick, so check the B-6 content of your multivitamns and see what it says.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Oh yeah, I definitely think so. Especially since the ones I take (GNC&#39;s _Mega Men_) have 50mgs of B-6 per serving. Heh.
> I dunno whether or not any of the other vitamins inside help dreaming, but these certainly do the trick, so check the B-6 content of your multivitamns and see what it says.
> [/b]



Interesting. The kind I was taking had *60*mg of B-6.  Life Essence- Master Multiple--they were great vitamins--had _everything_ in them.

It&#39;s interesting to think I may have stumbled onto something here.....with your help, of course. Thanks again.

----------


## Man of Shred

I credit B6 to a lot of my lucid and vivid dreams. i still have OK dreams without it but i&#39;d like to stop relying on it all the time.

 BTW when i first tried B6 i didn&#39;t know i bought 250mg&#39;s and i popped 2 tablets. didn&#39;t sleep a wink lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Interesting. The kind I was taking had *60*mg of B-6.  Life Essence- Master Multiple--they were great vitamins--had _everything_ in them.
> 
> It&#39;s interesting to think I may have stumbled onto something here.....with your help, of course. Thanks again.
> [/b]



Anytime.  ::cooler:: 





> I credit B6 to a lot of my lucid and vivid dreams. i still have OK dreams without it but i&#39;d like to stop relying on it all the time.
> 
>  BTW when i first tried B6 i didn&#39;t know i bought 250mg&#39;s and i popped 2 tablets. didn&#39;t sleep a wink lol.
> [/b]



Luckily I&#39;ve got some pretty vivid dreams and good recall, when I get enough sleep, and go to sleep sober.
BUUUUUUTTT....that doesn&#39;t happen nearly as often as it should, so I use the B-6 every now and then for a little boost. Heh. But now I&#39;m taking my multivitamins again, so I can give the B-6 tablets a rest for a while because these should do the trick.

Off to a good start:

10/25/2006
Well this one is pretty fragmented, but at least it’s something.
There was this really cute, petite chick that I was obviously _really_ close with. Don’t quite think we were “together,” but there was definitely something there. Anyway, this chick had something going on where she had all kinds of “toys” (Dirtbikes, motorcycles, a sleek, convertible sports car, etc.) I forgot the reason she had all these possessions, but we spent a long time just joyriding and getting some use out of them. One of them was this Huge motorcycle. It had multiple front wheels, pressed together, and a large back tire, a lot like Cloud’s motorcycle in Advent children. (Hmmm…I remember reading an entry in Aquanina’s journal about her going riding on a bike like Cloud’s. I’m beginning to wonder if it was her in my dream. Hmm…..I have no idea, cause I can hardly remember what this girl looked like. She _was_ petite, same skin tone, long hair, but I think her hair was lighter than Nina’s. Hell, I dunno. It coulda been her.)
Anyway, this bike was cool as shit, and I kept searching around to find out how many CC’s it was. Somewhere on it, I saw that it was a 9000 (which doesn’t exist) but I didn’t realize this was strange and was just all the more impressed with it.
We started up the bike and were going to take it for a spin. I noticed how quiet it was, for such a large bike. I couldn’t hear it idling, at all. It only made noise when you pulled on the throttle. The road in front of “my house” (which was actually a rendition of my old friend’s house, in Houston) looked more like it was an airstrip instead of a street. Just as we were thinking about taking it out, I saw a cop positioned on the “airstrip” just waiting to catch speeders.
I knew there was no way in Hell that I was going to take this bike out and not open it up, so we decided to hold off, for a while, until the cop went away.
So we sat around hanging out and some more of my friends and I had planned to go see some kind of show, but I forgot what it was. The girl said that she couldn’t go, though, and that she actually had to leave. This sucked because I was really enjoying being with her and we were having a great time. She ended up saying that I could keep the badass bike. As she was leaving, I gave her a huge hug and light kiss on the corner of her lips. She took off in the yellow convertible. 
Still in the garage, and a bit disappointed, I was just about to walk back inside and get ready to the show when I looked down and noticed I was suddenly not wearing any clothes.  ::shock:: 
I’m like “WTF?&#33;”
My clothes were there, they were just down on the ground near my feet. I put them back on as quickly as I can, trying to make sure anyone that was in the house didn’t come out and see me standing naked in the garage, which would have been…awkward.
Clothed again, I took three or so steps to the door, looked down, and my clothes were around my feet again. (I’d actually gone to sleep with nothing on, last night. Maybe this was my mind’s way of telling me it was subconsciously aware of that  :Question:  )
I pulled them back up again and went back inside. My friends ended up coming by. I wanted to show them the bike that the chick gave me but, when we went back outside, it was gone. In fact, everything that she’d brought over was gone. It was like she was never there in the first place.
Ironically, I got to thinking “Shit…she was never here. It was a dream. I’m getting my memories of dreams mixed up with reality. I feel so stupid. I could have sworn she was really here.”
That’s about the last thing I remember before waking up.

Damn…so many cues for lucidity and I missed them all. Oh well, at least I had some activity to break these few days worth of Nothing.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/26/2006

Wow.

Popped a multivitamin and smoked a little Calea before bed. The two dreams I remember were _very_ vivid. The second one was absolutely insane and seemed to stretch on for hours (I love that about Calea, but there _is_ the downside to the vividness, as I’ll cover later.)

*Dream One*

Went cave diving with Todd. The water was _really_ dark, and we couldn’t see anything out of the scope of the small diving lights we were carrying. I began to notice that there were these strange, white octopi with us. They were actually translucent like jellyfish, but in the form of an octopus.
The lower we stayed in this cave, the more I began to notice that these things were becoming more numerous. The more I noticed that, the more I realized that they were beginning to follow us through the water. Needless to say, I wasn’t very comfortable with this because I’ve never seen see-through octopi before, and they were beginning to freak me the hell out.
We were only a few yards away from a stone stairway that led up out of the water, inside the cave and these octopi were starting to get really grabby. One of them managed to get a hold of my leg while I was crawling up the staircase. It wrapped around my leg and I began frantically trying to pull it off while crawling backward up the stairs. More of them were creeping up out of the water and starting to follow us. It took both me and Todd to _rip_ the clingy bastard off of my leg, which hurt like all hell, and left this white, sick-locking pattern of suckers embedded in my skin. I threw the octopus back at his friends and Todd and I continued to scramble up the staircase, deep in the belly of this cave, while they continued to slither up and follow us.

I get the feeling this was much earlier in the night, though, because I don’t remember anything after that.

*Dream Two*
_”John Mark Karr”_

A looooong, insane, extremely detailed dream. If I didn’t jump out of bed early and make notes on this, there is no way I would have remembered it all. There are a few flash-forwards though, so there is still some shit missing. Oh well.

It started off at my old house in Canterbury. I was inside and Cierra was outside on the porch, playing. I was watching the news and they were talking about John Mark Karr, the pedophile that had been suspected of raping and killing Jonbennet Ramsey, the child “beauty queen.” (for anyone who hasn’t seen it on the news)
Well, apparently, (back in the dream) they’d found evidence that he _did_ do it, but he had managed to slip out of police custody, a while before the broadcast was aired. I really didn’t think too much of it at the time. I was walking through the house and happened to look out my room window to see Cierra playing on the porch. It surprised me to see that she was talking to someone. A man. A grown man. And he was knelt down and being really affectionate with her. I could tell, immediately, that it was him.
I ran outside. As soon as I opened the door, Karr took off running. I caught up to him, we had a short scrap, and was able to get a full nelson lock on him. I knew I would need someone to watch him while I called the police, so I walked him over to my friend Mike’s house, whose parents were the landlords of Canterbury. Mike wasn’t there, but his parents and big brother were. I pushed Karr inside the house and sat him down on the couch. Joe and Jody (Mike’s Dad and Brother) happened to be watching the news also. They took one look at Karr and was like “Is that…..?” I said “Yup.”
Without saying another word, Joe turned around and opened one of the cabinets on the entertainment center. He pulled out a long-nosed revolver, cocked back the hammer and took aim on Karr, obviously in the mood for a little vigilante justice. I got in the way, though and talked him out of shooting him. I figured that it was best left to the police, that Karr would get what was coming to him and that Joe wouldn’t want this man’s blood on his hands, in the long run.
As we were waiting for the cops, *something* happened (I can’t remember what) where Karr had tricked me into grabbing this wooden block or something that was on the table. It had been busted on something and, when I grabbed it, hundreds of splinters dug into my hands. Seeing a window of opportunity, Karr jumped up off of the couch and bolted out the door. I ran after him and chased him through the neighborhood, to an unfamiliar street in front of a house where a bunch of roughneck island brothas were having a party. I caught up with him again and tackled him to the ground. The guys outside were wondering what was going on, and I asked one of them if that happened to have a pair of handcuffs on them. Surprisingly, one of them did.
We cuffed him and they let me bring him inside, so I could use the phone. Then I uncuffed one of his hands and cuffed him to a table.
While I was in another room, using the phone, a bunch of the other guys were in the living room talking to Karr. When I came out, they were actually treating him like he was a good friend of their group, even passing him the bowl so he could smoke with his free hand. >.>
I walk out and I’m thinking “WTF is going on here?” but I decide that it’s best not to say anything because these guys would probably kick the shit out of me, if I got on their bad side. So, I sat down on the couch and hit the bowl a few times. I started talking to Karr, about his “problem,” and he was really calm and conversational - actually rather charismatic, considering the circumstances. If part of me didn’t want to rip his fucking face off for being a child-killing pedophiliac, I could see why these other guys were getting along with him.
Since he was cuffed though, people were leaving him alone for minutes at a time, and I’d gotten up a few times as well. I did notice though that after a while, the wooden table leg was looking more and more worn. I got the feeling he was trying to get out of the cuffs whenever no one was looking. It didn’t look like he was having much luck with it, though.
I made the mistake of leaving him alone once more, though. I think it was to use the phone again. When I came back out, the handcuffs had been removed and Karr wasn’t in the house. I ran outside to see him just living it up with all these Jamaican-ish guys. It seems that one of them had a horse (A horse? Wtf?) and they were all taking turns riding it up and down the street. So they’d let “their new homeboy,” Karr, take a turn on it. Before I could even get a chance to say “WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?&#33;?” Karr took off.
I started running after him….again. I guess he didn’t have it in him to steal the guy’s horse because, after he got about a hundred yards away, he jumped off and sent the horse back to its owner as I continued to chase him.
Before I knew it, it was night time. I was finally beginning to catch up to Karr, only, now, it wasn’t Karr. It was still “him,” but he was in the body of an old friend of mine, Mark, and was shirtless. (funny how he changed into a friend with Mark in his name, also.)
Mark/Karr was running through a park, toward a small pond. There were a few people out there at the picnic tables, in the dark, and I was yelling to them to stop Mark/Karr, but everyone just got up and ran like he had a gun and they wanted no part of it.
I happened to spot a nail gun near the tables and grabbed it as I passed by. Before Mark/Karr jumped into the pond, I fired a few nails into his back from a pretty good distance. He dove in and started swimming across but the nails in his back slowed him down long enough for me to run around to the other side of the pond with the nail gun aimed at his face, waiting for him as he crawled up out of the water.
He had nowhere to go.
Another flash forward:
It was the next morning, and I was at the police station. Karr had been arrested. (I didn’t see if he was in his own body or Mark’s) Cierra was with me again and, apparently, there were a lot of fathers of little girls who’d actually been molested by Karr in the station, too. We were supposed to be talking to the sheriff about this guy Karr and what a fitting sentence would be. I remember that we were all getting _REALLY_ pissed because the sheriff was paying more attention to a political photo-op that he was having in his office than to all of us that were waiting to speak to him. Some of the men were getting really emotional, and even crying, because of the lack of compassion the sheriff was showing, in regards to their violated children. We finally got to go in and see him and he was still being really ignorant about the whole ordeal, like none of it mattered to him. Cierra tried to come in and talk to me but I had to send her back out. The police said they had a daycare center on the property so I had someone escort her there, so she could play.
This is where things _really_ got strange.
Shortly afterward, I was in a smaller room in the station with a group of these angry dads, much like a classroom, and we were filling out paperwork on these little desks. It was really quiet for a while but then I noticed someone at the back of the room was singing:
“Tiiiiiiiiime….is on my siiiiide. Yes it is….”
This immediately got my attention.
Before long, I noticed that the song was coming from someone else in the back of the room. The first person singing had stopped. It then shifted from this second person, to a third that was just a little bit closer up the row, then from that third person to a fourth; closer, repeating:
“Tiiiiiiiiime….is on my siiiiide. Yes it is….”
My perspective shifted, momentarily, to third person. I was looking down on the room and I could see whoever was singing, at the time, reach out and touch the person in front of him, and that person, singing the same line, would then touch the person in front of him, and so on, transferring the song with each touch. (Anyone who has seen the movie Fallen, with Denzel Washington, would know that this is a *Really Bad Thing*.)
Now, dropping back into first-person perspective, automatically, before the singing could spread to the person right behind me, I jumped up and bolted out of the room.
As I was running toward the daycare center, to grab Cierra, I realized what was going on. When Karr had changed into my friend Mark, it wasn’t some random dream glitch. It was actually part of the _plot_. JMK had found a way to shift his consciousness from person to person, by touch, just like the villain in _”Fallen.”_ Singing that song was his way of letting me know that.
I ran into the daycare center and the lady working there told me that Cierra had been terrified of something, but she wouldn’t tell anyone what it was. She’d been hiding under one of the bunk beds, since soon after she came in. That’s exactly where I found her. She looked up at me and it took me a little while to get her to come out. I kept telling her to tell me what happened, but she simply refused to, like she was afraid of telling me. I decided not to push her too hard, picked her up and we got the hell out of there.
Driving down the road, stopping at an intersection, I was just about to get into trying to get her to tell me why she was bugging out back the station, when I saw a van speeding toward the intersection, from the left. It tried to run through the intersection and slammed into another car that was crossing it, the two vehicles stopping dead in the center of the intersection. I looked in the van that was speeding, and it was Karr (still in Mark’s body, I think.) He had escaped from jail and stolen a van.
He was just about to reverse and continue his getaway when another van crashed into him from behind, the pile-up closing off the street so that there would be no way for him to drive out of there.
A large group of Jamaicans (much like the group whose house we were in) jumped out and started talking shit to Mark/Karr for causing the huge accident with his reckless driving. An altercation was about to start that would have probably left Karr dead but there was yet another Flash Forward:
I was coming out of the police station for a second time. Karr was _back_ in jail. Obviously the cops had shown up before things got too out of hand, back at the crash scene.
Cierra wasn’t with me, this time, and I was about to get in my truck and drive off when a guy getting into the van next to me (who looked surprisingly like my mom’s boyfriend, who is, coincidentally, serving a lil bit of jail time) began singing:
“Tiiiiiiiiime….is on my siiiiide. Yes it is….”
I spun around and looked in through the passenger window, just as he was getting in, through the driver’s side. He closed the door, casually looked over at me and gave me a victorious smile as he began to slowly pull away from the police station.
I thought “Oh, HELL NO.”
That’s when it _Finally_ hit me: I was dreaming.
I think it was recognizing his face as my mom’s boyfriend that did it, more than anything else. While he was slowly backing out of the parking spot, I ran up to the van and jumped on the long step beneath the door, holding onto the side of the van. He continued to smile at me, confident that he was going to make his escape, and I simply smiled right back at him, knowing that this was _my_ dream, and there was no way in _Hell_ he was getting away.
To show off a little, I raised one hand slowly and pressed my palm against the glass of the passenger side window, still holding on to the side of the van as he reversed. I’d intended to slowly push my arm through the window like it was water, and climb in to grab him...but I couldn’t do it. I tried again. Nothing. It was as solid as waking world glass. I knew immediately it was the Calea/Multivitamin, I’d taken before bed. The experience was just _too_ vivid for me to just “let go” enough for my hand to pass through the glass.
I thought “Fuck this,” and I cocked back my arm to just punch through the glass, but Karr swerved the van onto the street and threw it in drive, causing me to fall off of the van’s side rail just before he began speeding away, down the street. I landed on my feet and watched him drive off. I could see an intersection down the road and the first thing that came to mind was the previous accident scene. It began to come into focus as my form dissipated into a disembodied third-person perspective. The “physical me” was pulling up to the intersection, down the street, just ahead of “Karr.” I don’t know if I manifested the second van voluntarily or subconsciously, but the same van that smashed into Karr, during the first accident, came speeding down the road, behind him, once again.
It was Déjà vu as I watched the _exact same_ accident happen, in third person, from about a hundred yards away. It was like I had caused a loop in time that ended up stopping Karr from getting away, yet again, which was Cool as Shit. Haha.

That’s the last thing I remember before waking up.

----------


## Pyrox

That&#39;s a really cool lucid dream&#33; So I&#39;m guessing the dream herb works well? I need to buy some soon.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks.  ::cooler:: 

Yeah, I&#39;ve had many interesting experiences with Calea.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

10/30/2006 

*Dream One*

Something about being at someones house and playing the guitar. I woke up sometime in the middle of the night and decided to just go back to sleep, instead of writing the dream down, because there wasnt much worth getting up to write in the journal for.

*Dream Two*

Dream Incubation  _Flying Machine / Sea Creatures_

Did an interesting experiment in dream incubation, yesterday.
As I was out cutting the grass (we have a riding mower) I decided to try to create an imaginary scene based on the concept of being on the mower, that I could reflect on and hopefully incubate into a dream scenario. So, being on the mower, I imagined it was something that I was flying really fast, (kinda like the jetpack from Steamboy) and just began to visualize the scene. The sun was more or less setting, so imagined the sky would be pretty much just the way it looked at the time. Then, I imagined that there would be some sort of scenario that would cause me to have to maneuver this vehicle around, erratically (because I like exhilarating concepts like that.) I didnt really pick one, but just went through a bunch of possibilities. (avoiding gunfire, dodging other crafts, etc.)
While doing all this I set in the intent to continue an experience like this, while dreaming, later last night.
Well I as actually a little inebriated when I went to bed so I decided to take a little B6 to help me not sleep too deeply to remember anything.
I also changed my PC desktop to the picture of my lucid arena that shows all of the water on the outside. I thought about flying around the surrounding area on the craft I was imaging earlier, again, setting in my intention to incubate all of this into a dream, however possible.

In the Dream:
Before I know it, Im flying over the ocean, and I mean in the _middle_ of the ocean  nothing but landless horizon in all directions. Its a clear blue day and the water is racing passed me. Im a good 200ft above the water. I never actually saw what it was I was flying on (Im guessing it was because the craft was so small, it wouldnt show up in my first-person perspective). I wasnt going quite as fast as I imagined I would, but it was definitely fast enough to enjoy the experience of flying over the water, with nothing else around.
I look around me and I begin to see what I believe to be the thick, barnacle-ridden backs of whales rising and falling in the water, as if they were swimming down below, and off to either side of me, in the distance. This carried on for a little bit and then, far ahead, one of them actually jumped out of the water - _insanely high_, and I saw that these werent whales at all. They were too big to be whales, and they were covered in reptilian skin. They were dinosaurs of some kinda. Something like Lipleurodons.
This thing completely defied gravity as it soared up passed me, hundreds of feet over even my head, as I was still a good 200 feet over the surface of the water. This thing was, more or less, flying straight up over me. As I passed under it, it came to the crest of its ascent and then came back down, toward me, headfirst. I swerved one way on the (whatever I was flying) and the massive beast dropped passed me and landed in the water. Then more of them started jumping, seemingly at random. Theyd fly up into the air and then begin to drop, not particularly at me, but there was enough of them doing it by now to where I was having to constantly weave and slalom through the air on this flying thing so that these massive creatures wouldnt either smash into me on their way up into the air or come down on me from above and crush me as I tried to navigate frantically around them, on their way down.
Thats all I remember.

Good shit, though, that I was able to experience a scenario so much like the one that Id tried incubating. I think Im going to start toying around with developing dream incubation a little more often.  ::cooler:: 

10/31/2006

I know this was another long dream, but I remember much less of it. It&#39;s also been over twelve hours since I&#39;ve last thought about recalling this dream so the details are pretty much gone. I remember that it was a friendly game of Manhunt , starting in a neighborhood that I don&#39;t think I&#39;m familiar with, and spread out into a bit of an intense middle-eastern war epic. I was some sort of spy, traveling with some gorgeous, short-haired girl (that was once just an ordinary team-mate in manhunt) and using various disguises to reach some sort of objective. I forget what the hell it was though. We&#39;d began to build up a lot of emotion toward each other throughout the dream, though. There was one "scene" where I remember having to dress up in a woman&#39;s veil and shawl to get passed these sentries, along side the girl, which reminded me a lot of Madmartigan&#39;s scene in Willow, when he did the same thing, which was...awkward. There were a few times where I (and/or we) was discovered and had a couple of fistfights to take out various guards.
I remember that the main villain was a smooth-talking guy that reminded me a lot of Iranian president Ahmadinejad (sp?) The main thing that sticks out in my head was the very last scene that I remember:
I was in a small room, (I get the feeling it was a train car. Don&#39;t ask me why) pretty much cornered. The sentries, along with the main villain came into the room while I was hiding. The girl was talking to them, trying to distract them, and I had a good shot at taking out the head honcho, and the two or so sentries with him. Instead, as I jumped out of my hiding spot to shoot him, I took the time to conversate. (again, don&#39;t ask me why)
Having just these _few_ seconds to think, the main bad guy turned his gun from me (after aiming, when I first stood up) to the girl, and pulled the trigger. The last thing I remember seeing is him splatter her head, in spite of me, because I&#39;d hesitated instead of getting the job done.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/02/2006

I went to sleep thinking about the “View the End of the World” lucid task for this month. I had a non-lucid scenario with many twists and turns in it, but all I really remember is having to get through a prison full of zombies, to find our way into the streets of some broken slum of a city. My friends and I would go from one side of this prison to the next, ducking and dodging all of these undead guys, searching for the exit. I remember that it was hidden back in some sort of hallway, and we kept passing it, over and over. 
Finally, I spotted the correct hall and we got out into the street. I don’t even remember of the zombies were _only_ in the prison, or continued out into the city, but I think they were. I’m not sure if this was some world-wide, Armageddon-type zombie infestation, but if it was, at least my mind was headed in the right direction.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey O&#33;

I&#39;m finally getting a chance to get caught up on reading your dreams--and you have some great ones.





> I was just about to walk back inside and get ready to the show when I looked down and noticed I was suddenly not wearing any clothes. 
> Im like WTF?&#33;
> My clothes were there, they were just down on the ground near my feet. I put them back on as quickly as I can, trying to make sure anyone that was in the house didnt come out and see me standing naked in the garage, which would have beenawkward.
> Clothed again, I took three or so steps to the door, looked down, and my clothes were around my feet again. (Id actually gone to sleep with nothing on, last night. Maybe this was my minds way of telling me it was subconsciously aware of that  )[/b]



So funny. So typical for a dream. ::chuckle:: 





> Went cave diving with Todd. The water was really dark, and we couldnt see anything out of the scope of the small diving lights we were carrying. I began to notice that there were these strange, white octopi with us. They were actually translucent like jellyfish, but in the form of an octopus.[/b]



And this one sets a great mood. I love the setting. 





> Dream Two
> John Mark Karr[/b]



And that was an incredible dream. What an adventure. So long and detailed. You have a fantastic imagination. You could make movies or write novels from some of your dreams.

.



> Did an interesting experiment in dream incubation, yesterday[/b]



That is very interesting. I need to try something like that. And good luck with it yourself in future dreams.





> far ahead, one of them actually jumped out of the water - insanely high, and I saw that these werent whales at all. They were too big to be whales, and they were covered in reptilian skin. They were dinosaurs of some kinda. Something like Lipleurodons.[/b]



Wish I could have seen that. I love those kinds of dreams. Very cool.

Anyway, Keep it up. Thanks for the fun&#33; 8)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

You&#39;re welcome. Thanks for the compliments.  ::cooler:: 
Yeah, that John Mark Karr dream was insane. "What an adventure" is right&#33;
Whenever I get some time, I may do a quick sketch of that dinosaur/ocean dream cause it was _really_ surreal.

Shit, I lost a couple of journal entries during the crash.  :Sad:  Ill have to post them again when I get the time)

_11/4/2006_

Yesterday I was out playing/swordfighting with Cierra, so I figured I try using the experience to induce some sort of dream swordfight that could lead up to such an intense battle that we destroy the earth, for the lucid task. 

*Dream One*

I was swordfighting with Joe in a parking lot, at night. We were using real swords, but I think we were just sparring, and not really going after each other. Don&#39;t remember much of this dream at all, though.

*Dream Two*

I was making out with this really timid blonde, on a bed. She was acting like it was her first time, or something. Got her undressed and was just about to crawl over on top of her when, in her anxiety I guess, she shat all over the bed. (yeah, it was pretty sick)
Obviously disgusted out of the mood, I tried not to completely flip out on her because she was obviously embarassed and nervous about it, already. I just gave her a towel, told her that she should "...uh....clean up," walked out into the hallway and tried not to lose my fuckin lunch.  ::barf:: 
Later, there was a party at this same girl&#39;s friends and/or family&#39;s house, where we were shooting around paintball and BB guns and lighting off fireworks. The vibe betweeen me and the girl, though, was pretty much awkward for the rest of the night.

_11/05/2006_
(Notes: )
Pulled behind a boat with chick. Was nervous about all the water. Seaweed / logs.
Came to island. Friend was having party. Staying with chick. Night fell. Pitch black. Heard something coming up from the water eating someone. Ran through house getting smaller. Size of mice. Cat.  Strange rooms. Cape. Flying. Fighting cat. Normal size. Room with undead Nazi army. Got loose. Day time. Gun fighting. Shotguns, Flamethrower.

_11/07/2006
Frat Boyz_

In a school parking lot at night. Brian was there at some point.
I parked my car (the Olds) and walked over to a large tent that was set up near one of the buildings, curious as to what was going on inside. I cant remember what these guys were doing but some sort of machine was set up. I think it was for some massive fraternity prank or something like that. Anyway, I suddenly got rushed by these frat boys that werent happy with my snooping around and they came at me with machetes. I glanced over to one side and saw a broken hockey stick or broom handle or something and picked it up and started fighting these guys off. I dont remember much of the fight, though.
Later, I was going through the parking lot looking for my car. I picked up a bottle of liquor and saw that it was open and half empty. It started spilling all over my fingers so I put it down. Found my car, which I think was in a different spot than I left it, but I didnt leave yet. 
Id kept walking a while and wound up near a fence at the front of the school and Joe and Todd came out of nowhere, both with machetes. I was asking what the hell was going on and they wouldnt answer. They just kept coming at me like they were going to fuck me up. I think they counted on me being too afraid to do anything, but I didnt waste any time. Having a size advantage over Todd, I rushed him first, slipping too close into his range for him to be able to swing the machete effectively, grabbing his wrist. I then spun around behind him so that I brought his arm up and across his chest, holding his own machete up to his throat while positioned to use him as a human shield, and started backing up away from Joe with the blade pressed against Todds windpipe. Part of me didnt even know if Id have been able to go through with it, had Joe continued to attack, but I was hoping I wouldnt have to find out.
They were both like Whoa&#33; Whoa&#33; Ok&#33; Wait&#33; and Joe threw down his machete.
They told me that it was some sort of Frat assignment. They both had to scare the hell out of a friend, with those machetes, to the point that the friend wouldnt be completely submissive with fear.
Obviously things didnt quite turn out that way and, as cruel as their prank was, I was just glad that I hesitated by threatening Joe with Todds life instead of just using the machete against him. I ended up going back to my car sometime after that and (I think it was Brian) tells me that my dog had been stolen because I left it chained to the car. Instead of thinking this was weird because I dont _really_ have a dog, I thought it was weird because I thought I left my dog at home.  ::roll:: 
So, apparently, I had a dog in this dream. It was a white bulldog. I went looking for it (feeling the pain of having really lost a dog) and found it penned up in a multi-leveled garage in the school parking lot. I cant remember whether or not I confronted the people who stole it, though, and woke up shortly after finding it.

_11/08/2006
Octopus Hell_

That does it&#33;
NO MORE B6 and Calea, together, before bed&#33; Ive had nothing but bad experiences with the mixture, so I think its time to give it a rest for a while.

* Dream One* 

So this dream started off in some sort of bar/restaurant. A friend of mine (who isnt a friend I think I have in waking life) was the chef there and he was making calamari. However, instead of using squid, he was using these little octopi. (I wonder whats up with the octopus dreams, lately?) Anyway. So one of these fuckin octopi, (-thats such a weird word. Haha. Anyway) that was probably about 4 inches high when walking, with tentacles a good 10 inches, long escapes from the cutting board and scurries down onto the floor. Fast little bastard too. So the chef is like Grab it&#33; and I go over to step on it, hard enough to hold it in place with my foot, but too soft to kill it. 
Putting my foot down, this slimey, boneless thing wraps its tentacles up around my shoe and squeezes its body out from under my foot and then _runs straight up my fucking pants leg&#33;_  ::shock:: 
Im like WHAT THE FUCK&#33; GET IT OUT&#33;&#33; 
Keep in mind, Im on Calea and B6. This thing running up my leg was one of the most vivid (and unpleasant) sensations I have EVER had in a dream. 
I tracked the bulge moving quickly up the leg of my pants (I was wearing black jeans) and grabbed it from the outside with my fist. Holding this thing in place while trying to figure out a way to get it out was an equally unpleasant feeling as its tentacles were gripping viciously to my leg, trying to get traction and get out of my grasp.
Whats even worse is that, while holding onto it, the damn thing Bit my hand with its beak, through my pants leg. 
Yes, octopi have beaks.and, all joking aside, it fucking HURT.BAD. It was like someone driving a staple into my index finger.
Somehow, I was able to push this thing down to my ankle and yanked it out from under my pants. I threw it on the floor and the bitch flips over and comes straight after me, followed by _another_ octopus that had escaped while we were trying to deal with the first one. I was practically tripping over myself trying to back away from them and I think the first one found its way back up the leg of my pants, but I woke up shortly after that.

It was only 3am, so I knew I had to get back to sleep.

*Dream Two*

I remember much less of how this one started, but I think we were in someones kitchen. If Im not mistaken, I was fixing myself something to eat and I went over to the fridge. I opened the fridge to look inside and (you guessed it) the Goddamned OCTOPUS jumps out onto the floor, latches onto my foot, and runs up my pants leg before I even have time to think.
Again, I stop the thing before it can get up to my crotch by grabbing it from the outside of my pants, this time with both hands I think, and the bitch bites me AGAIN&#33; (and, _again_, it hurt like all Hell.)

I woke up shortly after that. I know there was more to the dream but its been about 5 hours now, so its mostly gone. Anyway, I checked the clock when I woke up. Only 5am. At this point, I was _reeeaally_ hesitant about going back to sleep. I was thinking to myself Its only an hour and change. I can just stay up. But nah. I was too tired, still, and Im not one to miss out on a few more mins of sleep, if I can help it. SooI drifted back off to sleep.

*Dream Three*

This one actually began as a false awakening. Id looked at the clock and it was like 8:05. I was mad late. So I jumped out of bed and started getting ready for work. It seems Brian had stayed the night in the guest room/Cierras room (in the dream). My little cousin Treasure was in the house also. As I was getting ready for work, I started telling them about these fucked up dreams I had about the octopi crawling up my leg. Suddenly, from out of nowhere, as Im explaining the dream, the same damn octopus comes scurrying across the floor toward me. Im like Fuck&#33; NOOOOO&#33; and the only thing I could think about was: not letting that little bastard crawl up my leg. Theres a damn good chance I could have gotten lucid because of this whole scenario, but it was too damn vivid, and the octopus had, honestly, freaked me out to the point where realizing it as a dream sign just didnt freakin matter anymore. 

I dont think it got a hold of me this time, though, and I woke up shortly after that.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Hmmmm...

Oneironaut, what sort of multivitamin do you use, out of interest?  B-Complex, or more general?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hmmmm...
> 
> Oneironaut, what sort of multivitamin do you use, out of interest?  B-Complex, or more general?
> [/b]



Well, the multivitamins I take (almost) daily are "Mega Men: Sport" which have B-Complex along with a whooooole list of other shit in them.

But I&#39;ve also got my bottle of straight B6. Last night, I left my multivitamins in my gym bag, so I decided to just pop a B6 instead.

..I shouldn&#39;t have.   ::|:  

I saw that thread you made about B6 giving you headaches at times, when you wake up. It does the same to me, so I use it sparingly. I think I&#39;m going to give the straight B6 a rest though. The multivitamins work just fine, especially when I take my last one before bed, because each dose only has half the B6 that&#39;s in one of the pure B6 pills and they are much less intense, dreamwise.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/10/2006

In this dream, I was throwing a little get-together in my house in Canterbury. I remember Rob and Jesse being there, among others. We had a gallon or so of alcohol in a bottle that looked like a short, fat Grey Goose bottle. My folks were home, of course.
Im sitting in the living room, fucking wasted, and I hear the back door opening. A girl that Rob was obviously talking with, outside, comes in and goes to the restroom. Shes rushing like shes trying to keep from puking on the floor. After a minute or so she comes back out and goes back outside. When she goes out, someone else comes in. I look down the hall and I see my Dad coming in. Im like oh shit. He was PISSED. We got into a huge argument and I was so drunk (this was the most drunk Ive Ever felt, in a dream) that I couldnt hardly stand, when he got all up in my face. I kept having to hold myself up on shit to scream back at him. I remember using something against him about knowing what kinda life he lived as a child and that he did stupid shit like this, too, when he was my age, and should just get off my back. He didnt have too much to come back with.
Jesse was feeling really rough and I didnt want to him to have to deal with staying at listening to me and my dad argue, so I told its best for him to just go ahead and go him, as the others had already left (Jesse only lived two houses down.) I was helping him to the back door when he stopped near the bathroom and ducked inside real quick and started puking. The door was open and I could see he was having trouble even making it into the toilet, so I kinda helped hold him up so he wouldnt get it all over the floor. Then I walked him to the door, came back, argued with my dad some more and then passed out on my bed.
When I woke up, it took me a while to realize where I was.


11/12/2006

*Dream One*

Been sick as a dog lately. Only remember shopping in a store that looked like Ross and talking to some really cute chick that worked the register there. They had guns for sale also (which Ross definitely _doesnt_ have) and their shotguns were standing vertical on these roundtables that you can spin and look at like those racks of cheap sunglasses you see in every store.

*Dream Two*
*Both Tasks Completed&#33;*

YEAAA&#33; BOIIIIII&#33;  ::cooler:: 

Took some NyQuil and, since Ive neglected my multivitamins for the last day or two (cause Ive been all hopped up on other meds), popped a B6, going back to sleep about 4am with the intention to complete the advanced lucid task.
This dream took place at a theme park / carnival, on the beach, at night. I had a bunch of my friends with me, though I cant really remember who was there and who wasnt. Walking around, everything was very surreal. It was like a twisted acid trip or something. A bunch of people had on some really freaky clown makeup and gothic costumes. (I had stumbled along a uhmDisturbing youtube video that had to do with people in clown make-up, last night) 
At one point, a bunch of us had gotten away from the carnival area and were walking along the beach. On one side: the wall of a tall cliff. On the other: waves rolling up onto the sand. Sometime along the way, Id noticed that there were two crescent moons out over the horizon, instead of one.
Instantly knew I was dreaming, and I was so excited that I had to work to keep myself focused and remember what it was I wanted to do. I figured, since I was surrounded by my friends, now would be a perfect time to get the basic task out of the way. I ran over to the nearest DC (cant remember who the hell it was, though) and said Ey&#33; Am I dreaming? He looks at me and says No. What the hell are you talking about? and just passes right by me. (another DV members post, where a DC answered him in almost the exact same way, was the last thing I read before bed. Haha.)
So just as this DC passes me, another one of my friends (I think it was Brian) speaks up before I even ask, rolling his eyes as if to correct the other DC, and says Yes. You are I pointed at him and said Smart man, grinning. Then I told the other DC Id prove it to him.
The sun had begun to rise over the horizon and I told him to look that way. Then I sped up the process and made a whole day pass by, to where the sun had just finished setting and the moon (only one this time, I think) was coming back out. 
I said See? From night to day,  and back again.. and the DC finished my sentence with in a matter of seconds? He was convinced.
I remember taking a moment to look at my hands in the moonlight. I checked them out very carefully, looking for the detail of contours and prints and, when they appeared, they ran in odd shapes like (seemingly) Aztec symbols - much more angular than the smooth curvature of real fingerprints. They also began to stand out from my skin a little bit as if certain shapes sat higher than the rest.
As we were walking along the beach some more, I started thinking about the end of the world task. I was wondering how I was going to go about inducing something like that. Would it be war? A meteor? What?
Without _any_ fuckin warning, whatsoever, one of my friends was hit in the head with a snipers bullet. He goes down in the sand when, suddenly, a full-scale firefight breaks out and I lose lucidity. We were all suddenly wearing desert fatigues and armed with M-16s. There was even a Hum-Vee that rolled in out of nowhere. The snipers were positioned up on the cliff that we had been walking along side. I could still see the carnival off in my peripheral.
A lot of my friends were killed in this firefight. I remember seeing many of them shot in their heads as we scrambled for cover. There were maybe 3 of us left when we finally took the couple of snipers out. My allies were getting into the Hum-Vee and I was coming up to climb on the back, when I noticed that there was an explosive that was stuck to the rear bumper and beeping. At first I could see it was counting down on a digital display and I yelled to my friends to get out of the Jeep. Then I heard it beeping faster and when I looked at the display again, the numbers were all jumbled.
I started to panic because I couldnt read the display, but then I realized that this wasnt right.  I knew I was dreaming, again. I was trying to hurry up and remember what it was I was trying to do, before, and where I was. I remembered that we were simply walking along the beach, and Id just gotten lucid the first time.
Suddenly the beeping had stopped. The military concept (Hum-Vee and all) was completely gone, and I was back in my civilian clothes, walking along the beach at night with my friends, again. I had a hold of lucidity once more and didnt really wanna give it up, so I decided to take it easy for a little while. We all walked back to the carnival. I think the friends that I lost in the firefight were still gone. I remember passing by a fun-house mirror and getting a _really_ bad vibe from it, so decided to stay away from it. After that, I wanted to look at something to focus in on the detail and try to solidify my dream state a little more. I looked at the side of the cliff again and noticed that, etched into the grains of sand and rock, were twisted little evil clown faces, looking just a little too realistic for me to wanna focus on too long, so I kept walking.
Tried looking at my hands again while on the boardwalk. At first I was seeing double, as if my eyes were crossed, but then I focused more and noticed that I had 7 fingers on one hand. This brought more clarity though and helped keep the dream from fading. 
Walking around and drinking with a buddy of mine, we started talking to these two girls whose boyfriends came back and got all protective of them, so the girls kinda broke off from us so they wouldnt get in trouble. My friend finally got so drunk that I had to let him go lie down and I kept walking, thinking about the end of the world task.
I figured Id have to just end it, myself, because I wasnt sure how much more time I was going to have, to get this done. The sky had begun flipping from night to day, rather randomly a few times, while I was thinking. At first I was considering flying off of the earth and blowing it up with an energy wave, but when I tried to fly, I couldnt visualize getting into space, and only ended up warping myself a few yards away from where I started. It was daytime when this happened, but a few seconds later - night again - I figured Id just do it the best (and most efficient) way I knew how. 
I began to draw up energy, clenching my fists and straining my mind to create a significant enough explosion to take out the planet. My body started glowing a bright yellow as I was still standing on the boardwalk on the beach. I visualized what my area looked like from afar and my perspective split in half. I was consciously in two places at once: seeing my hands in front of me and the area around me light up, in first person, and seeing a ball of light grow (me), near the beach below, in third person. Using the second perspective, I caused the glow around my body to intensify, really pushing with my mind so that I could really _feel_ the energy I was putting out, putting everything I had into making sure this was going to be a big one. What started as the glow around my own body was now a _Huge_ dome of light that spread out across the beach covering, easily, a good half a mile, in radius, that I could see from the far away perspective. Still I wasnt sure about the size of the blast I would make so, to make the feeling more intense, I began to spin my body within the center of the growing light, whirling around like a turbine. From afar, I could see streaks of lightning beginning to crack from out of the light dome I had created, as the light grew brighter.
I was out of ideas on how to build this thing up any further than I already had, feeling the insane sensation of charging myself up this much, while experiencing the vertigo of having one half of my consciousness spinning at God knows how many RPM, so I decided to just let it go. Inside the dome, I threw my arms out to the sides and yelled at the top of my lungs, detonating the entire two cubic-miles or so of gathered energy, at once. Both of my simultaneous perspectives flashed completely white, before fading away into blackness. I dont even remember if I heard the bang. Consciously, I hung there in the darkness for a few seconds, making sure that this was The End, and that I had taken out the whole planet. 
Nothing else came back into my view before I ended up waking up.

[Edit: Just remembered a small detail. While walking back to the carnival, lucid, I was watching the waves roll up on shore and noticed that one of them was tinted with all the colors of a rainbow, each color taking up its own section of the striped wave. I pointed it out to one of the DC&#39;s and we just stared at it for a moment, fascinated, and kept on walking.]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

_11/13/2006
"Nightmare on Church Street / First Battle with Sleep Paralysis"_

Huhhow fucking typical that a monumental success with the lucid tasks would be immediately followed by probably the _worst_ dream experience Ive Ever had.  ::shakehead2:: 
So, apparently, I was attending a college (that reminded me a lot of my old high school) and we were just leaving campus for the day. Id gotten a ride home with two guys that I didnt know (and didnt really trust because of their Imma thug personalities), and they said we had to stop in the hood they lived in to take care of something and then theyd take me on home. We drove around for a long time, through a _really_ bad part of town (that I was completely unfamiliar with) and made a few stops. It was pretty obvious that one of these guys was pushing dope. I didnt think all too much of it, being somewhat used to these situations, and just kinda sat back and waited for them to do their business. 
We ended up stopping by some chicks house in the middle of the hood and the guys I was with started playing cards or dominoes or something, on a table outside in the yard. They obviously werent too worried about taking me back to my place any time soon. I kept myself occupied by talking to one of the girls at the house and we ended up laying on the ground and chit-chatting with each other and whatnot. Sooner or later, Id fallen asleep with the girl draped around me. When I woke up it was around midnight. The two guys were still playing games and the girls were asleep. I told them its about time we left because I had to be up early and I wasnt planning on staying out all damn night. 
They got up and we left. Only thing was, we only drove about a block away, still in the middle of the hood, to where these guys lived. They get out and start to head inside. Im like Where the Hell are you guys going? Youre supposed to be taking me home. They said something like We _are_ home. _You_ can walk, and they went inside and locked the door.
So there I was stuck in the middle of the damn ghetto at midnight, without even a clue as to which way home _was._ I just started walking.
The streets were completely empty, devoid of almost any stoplights. To make things worse, the thickest fuckin fog Ive ever seen in my life had rolled in and brought my visibility down to about 50 yards  If That. 
Long story short, I wandered around aimlessly for what seemed like *hours* and kept passing the same damn church. Every street I turned on, every alley I slipped through, every route that I took brought me back to the same damn road with the same damn church. 
This seemed to carry on for an insanely long time. It was so bad that, once I was able to notice small patches in the fog, I saw that the sky over the hood was actually a _ceiling_. I was obviously trapped in some sort of puzzle and every attempt I made to get out of it warped me back to the same street. The church and some of the surrounding buildings lost all of their real-world color and took on a strange funhouse-ish purple and orange tint, tiny sections of color breaking what would, otherwise, be nothing but pitch black and fog.
I (thought I) started to get an understanding of the supernatural nature of this place so I decided to see what I could do to break the chain. Instead of walking down streets to get out, I decided to try one of the doors to the buildings lining the street. I walked over to the nearest building and pushed open the front door. I was instantly walking into someones bedroom, as if Id just stepped out of their hallway, already inside their house. It was a tiny pitch black room with two beds. I could tell there were people sleeping on the bed (though it was too dark to see anything but their silhouettes) and, figuring I was still in the hood, I remained as quiet as I could to not be mistaken for a thief and, subsequently, shot. I noticed their bedroom windows were open and facing the opposite side from the street Id come in on, so I decided to give it a try. I went over and climbed out one of their windows and ended up on the _Same Goddamned Street_ as I came in from.
Feeling completely hopeless, I wandered around in the fog for a while longer, before finally waking up.
When I woke up, I was on my side, facing the wall. Relieved to be out of that dream, I wanted to roll over and check the clock to see what time it was. _I couldnt move._ I tried harder. Nothing. I was stuck facing the wall and the only things I seemed to be able to move were my eyes. 
Ive never tangled with any other instances of sleep paralysis (assuming thats what this was and not just a Dream of SP) except for the light, easily breakable SP that Ive experienced when trying to WILD. This was a whole nother ball game. I couldnt move At ALL. I began to panic. So many thoughts were running through my mind. I thought of death. (Dont ask me why.) I was asking myself What if this is what death is like? What if the last thing I saw was this wall, and its simply etched in my dying consciousness, so my final memory, this wall, is all I will be left with to view, for all eternity? Minutes ticked by and I will still stuck, wondering if this is, in fact, what happened. (I _never_ think this extreme in waking life. I should have known something was up.)
I was determined to prove myself wrong so began to use all my willpower to roll over. I pushed, rocked, did whatever I could to try to move and finally lurched out of my position, off of the bed, and fell onto the floor. I noticed I didnt feel a thing, though. My body was still paralyzed. It took Every Ounce of Energy I had to move my hands. I clawed at the ground and strained to pull myself over toward the computer, having to drag my lifeless legs behind me. It felt like it took forever just to get across the room. When I looked up at the computer, from the floor, I noticed the monitor was black, which was odd because there was still just enough light in the room to see my surroundings. I figured the Power Save feature was on and I struggled to lift my semi-paralyzed arm up to the mouse. When I moved the mouse to turn the screen on, it came on as planned, but instead of my wallpaper, it was streaming with blood and chunks of human tissue, the picture waving rhythmically as if it were one of the Windows Media Player visualizations, set to Full-Screen. Fucking Horrible sight, when youre looking for a bit of stability in a world gone mad.
I frantically drew my eyes away from the screen and slapped my hand at the floor lamp beside me to get some light. 
Nothing.
I tried the other switch.
Nothing.
Thats when it finally hit meI was still dreaming.

After that, I finally woke up, still facing the wall.

My question is: Was any of the SP I experienced real? Did I wake up in SP, struggle with it for a minute, fall back asleep and Dream of falling out of bed? Did I wake up in SP, stay awake, but have residual dream imagery of getting out of bed and crawling to the computer, though the paralysis I was feeling was the sensation of my true, waking world body, in SP? Or, did I not wake up at all, and the entire experience was a false awakening?
.damn.who the hell knows? Id rather not have another experience like that, though.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, O. That sounds like a terrible dream...almost painful to even read about. Although I haven&#39;t experienced anything quite like that...especially the SP part, it reminds me of the type of dream I have had when I have been sick with a fever....the endless monotony...and feeling trapped.

If you haven&#39;t noticed I commented on your awesome Completing the Task dream on the Lucid Experience board. Great job&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thankya&#33; You know I couldn&#39;t just let you show me up like that, completing both tasks in one dream, before me&#33;  ::chuckle:: 
Nah seriously, great job, yourself&#33;  ::goodjob2:: 

And yeah, that last dream SUCKED. There isn&#39;t much worse than getting trapped in a bad dream with no way out. The mind can really be a dirty rotten bastard, when it wants to be.   ::|:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Thankya&#33; You know I couldn&#39;t just let you show me up like that, completing both tasks in one dream, before me&#33; [/b]



Hehe...

But actually I totally surprised myself on that. I had no expectation to complete that advanced task. I figured if I could become luicd I might have a chance for the Simple task. But to get them both in one dream without even trying...that was awesome (thank you, Mind  ::goodjob2::  ). 

But then when your mind does what it did to you last night....  ::angry::  

I guess there has to be a balance....  ::?:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Two tasks in one dream, amazing. And that task dream was quite kick ass too. Double Congrats.   ::goodjob::  

That last dream of yours, the inability to escape that one area, is very much like the dreams I used to have prior to joining DV. Still get one every now and again and they are still as annoying as ever. 

And with that possible sleep paralysis it&#39;s hard sometimes to separate dream and reality when trapped in that state. In my case sometimes I&#39;d wake up, unable to move, eyes wide open yet I&#39;d still be able to see my continuing dream. It&#39;s a tricky thing. And it was terrifying most of the time for me too. Usually thought I was on the verge of dying, stuck there wondering when it was all going to just fade to black. So damned glad I don&#39;t have to put up with SP anymore irl. I get it in dreams now, though.   ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Vex.  ::cooler:: 

I don&#39;t usually get too many of the common, archetypal dreams (teeth falling out, not being able to run, being stuck in the same place) but I get them every now end then (the "trying to throw a punch and feeling it being supressed" dreams are pretty common for me, though).

And yeah, it&#39;s Very hard to separate reality from a dream when you&#39;re hovering between the two states. When I first opened my eyes and couldn&#39;t move, I could _swear_ I was awake. Even now, remembering the detail in which I saw...well...the wall (haha) and part of the ceiling, since I was able to move my eyes a little, everything felt completely real. It wasn&#39;t until I fell off the bed and started crawling to the computer that things started to feel abnormal. Between false awakenings and residual imagery, waking up can be a pretty freaky experience, sometimes.

----------


## BPolar

sick dream journal man&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, yo.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/14/2006

*Dream One:*
I was at a bowling alley with a bunch of my friends. My mom was there too. Everyone in the bowling alley was sitting around getting hammered and bowling like the bunch of drunken idiots we were. Bowling balls were flying All Over the f&#39;ckin place: skipping lanes, ricocheting off of walls and rails, etc. Some people were just chucking their balls down the lane, making them bounce once or twice before crashing into the pins. 
This one guy was trying to pick up a spare of one or two pins. He cocks his arm back and launches the ball with one hand like he’s throwing a basketball down court. It never even touches the ground and just slams into the pins, knocking them down. He throws his hands up like “HELL YEAH&#33;&#33;” and I’m thinking “Haha, that guy’s a freakin maniac.” All of a sudden there’s a loud CRACK, from the pin area. The bowling ball had struck a support beam. The damage caused the entire wall and ceiling over like 8 bowling lanes to collapse. Tons of brick, wood and stone slabs came crashing down onto the lanes, blocking most of the people in the bowling alley from finishing their games. (Lol)
Needless to say, they had to close the bowling alley and we all got kicked out. 
As we were leaving, the cops were showing up. Of course, we were all drunk as hell, so the cops were trying to arrest everyone that was trying to drive home. I tried my best to stay out of the cops’ eye, and snuck casually to my car, trying to hide my face as well as I could and think of any way to keep myself incognito. 
I got in my car and drove off. Just when I was almost out of the parking lot, this cop skids up to me in a Lamborghini. She tells me to get out of the car and is all like “You really thought you were going to get away from me?” I didn’t know what to say. She says “How much have you had to drink tonight, _Ma’am_.” 
In the back of my mind I’m thinking “….._Ma’am??&#33;&#33;_”
I looked in the mirror and, apparently, I had subconsciously manifested a disguise and was dressed as a woman, to avoid the cops as I was leaving the bowling alley (though I don’t remember doing this). I quickly figured that, since I was dressed in drag, I might as well play it off and try to get out of going to jail. I turned on the waterworks and started crying like I was going for an academy award or something, talking about “I only had a few drinks, I swear&#33;” blah blah blah, _really_ putting it on.
The funniest shit, though, was that I woke up before finishing my act and noticed that I was actually (fake) sobbing, when I opened my eyes. Hahaha.

*Dream Two:*
This one involved a party in my backyard (though it was different from the yard we have now). There were a lot of people there and we were just chillin on the back porch acting like fools. There was also a friend that lived a house away who I think was having a party also, and many of us were constantly jumping the fences to skip from yard to yard. Everything sounds pretty normal, so to speak, but then came the twist (that my mind never fails to provide).
Between our yards was a stretch of shallow marshland. It was about 25 yards wide and surrounded by our neighboring fences. _In_ this marshland was an infestation of 6ft alligators and venomous snakes. Those of us brave enough would have to cross this section of land to get from party to party.
Oh, man, it was fuckin Chaos. 
People would line up on both fences to watch us, one at a time, try to run and zig-zag and jump across all these snapping jaws and striking fangs. I don’t think anybody made it across without a little bit of action. I remember making at least three trips across, myself. On one pass, I ended up with like two or three vipers having bitten into my legs (very vivid dream, and it HURT). They even got stuck with their fangs in my skin so that I had to unhinge the snakes after I got over the fence. 
On another trip, I high-stepped all the way across and made it to the other fence, just about to swing my legs over, when a gator reached up and grabbed my left shoe in its mouth. I was wearing my Lugz (which have thick soles) and it bit across the bottom, so it couldn’t close its jaws all the way. Straddling the fence, I had to reach down and use my hands to pry the damn thing off. I think I got bit on the hand and lost the shoe in the process, but I made it.
On another trip (this was great) I noticed a gator was running after me as fast as it could and I started to worry on whether or not I would get over the fence in time. I jumped up to the fence, lifted a leg to the top of it and looked back behind me at the same time that I was throwing my body over the fence. I noticed the gator had _jumped_ and was actually _flying through the air toward me_ with it’s jaws open&#33;  ::shock:: 
Without even thinking, acting on pure reflex, I reached back with both hands as I was falling down over the fence, caught the gator’s head like a wide receiver making an over-the-shoulder-catch, fell over the fence into my friend’s back yard and drove the gator Face Down into the yard, landing with all my weight on top of it. The gator’s skull shattered inside of its skin like glass. Everyone around screamed “YEAAAAAAAHH&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;” and started clapping. I got up and poked the carcass of the alligator with my foot, satisfied at the way it felt like a boneless, gator-skin jacket.
The party carried on like normal and, at one time, one of my friends asked if I wanted to spar (which I can Never say no to, haha.) He picks up a pair of swords, though I’m pretty sure they were fakes, and starts to take a stance with them. I picked up a broom and snapped off the end over my knee, throwing away the bristled end and starting to whirl the broomstick around like a bo staff. I don’t remember much of the spar, but I ended up waking up shortly after that.

*Dream Three:*
I was some kinda animal. Me and a bunch of other animals were digging in the earth to escape (something/someone?) and at first I was the only one too big to fit into the hole we were digging. After a while I think we made it big enough or something, I don’t know. This one is a complete blur.

----------


## Twoshadows

> was that I woke up before finishing my act and noticed that I was actually (fake) sobbing, when I opened my eyes. Hahaha.[/b]



Too funny....  ::lol::  





> I noticed the gator had jumped and was actually flying through the air toward me with its jaws open&#33; [/b]



 You gotta love those dream animals. Flying gators...flying sharks.... love &#39;em all.  Oh, and I can&#39;t forget the digging Oneironauts....  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Too funny....  
> [/b]



Funny...and.......a _little_ bit awkward, actually.  ::chuckle:: 





> You gotta love those dream animals. Flying gators...flying sharks.... love &#39;em all.  Oh, and I can&#39;t forget the digging Oneironauts.... 
> [/b]



Lol. Imagine if National Geographic did a story on Dream Wildlife. How insane would that be?  ::lmao::

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey...I had yet another dream with you in it.  ::D:  

You need to check it out...

By the way...where are your dreams?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hehe. Cool dream.  ::teeth:: 

And I&#39;ve been kinda out partying lately (it was my birthday weekend  ::happy::  ) so I&#39;ve neglected the journal a little bit because I haven&#39;t had the greatest recall over the past couple of days. Lol.
But I&#39;ve got a couple notes down from friday and a really long lucid last night, to post, as soon as I get the chance.  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, Happy Birthday&#33;

And I look forward to reading your LD.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well, Happy Birthday&#33;
> [/b]



Thanks&#33;  ::content:: 

11/17/2005
*Dream One*
Something about being at Disney World with Cierra and a group of other people.

*Dream Two*
Todd and I were living out some sort of real-world Grand Theft Auto. We had an island mansion as our HQ or something. I remember, at one point, being chased by the cops and their helicopters while having to swim across the water, toward the city. Everything looked realistic but was in third-person perspective and had a real video-gamish _feel_ to it. I only remember a glimpse or two from this dream, though. 

_11/20/2006
“Die Hard with Lucidity”_

I popped some B6 and melatonin before bed and had what is probably the longest, single, lucid experience I’ve ever had.
Possible content influences: Just finished watching “Walking Tall” starring The Rock, which involved dirty cops – also just finished watching (coincidentally): “The Rock” starring Sean Connery and Nic Cage, which involved corrupt Marines – Also, my cousin was over here playing Grand Theft Auto on Friday (which spawned Friday’s dream) and I haven’t played my GTA in over a year, so it was fresh in my mind.

The first thing I remember, in this dream, is being on the top floor of a two-story apartment building, at night. I was outside, walking down the hall, and had just realized I was dreaming. I don’t even remember what it was that brought this to my attention. It was pretty-much just “Bam. Here I am. And I’m dreaming.”
I immediately forgot what it was I was doing, and decided to go explore for awhile, walking over to the staircase while looking down at my hands. They were very normal looking, except for waves of dark shadows flowing over them. Jumping off the top stair, I caught myself in the air and began to hover around the complex. Even though it was dark, I could tell that this definitely didn’t _look_ like Cierra’s apartment complex, and looked more like the one I was staying in, in Georgia, like 13 years ago.
I found flying uncommonly easy, and just stayed a good 15-20ft above the ground, floating about. When I was flying toward another hallway, across a large section of grass, I noticed a little girl walking by herself. Since she was the first DC I saw, I hovered in a little closer and was about to speak to her. She looked up at me, looking _exactly_ like the little girl that showed up at the end of my “Possessed House” dream (The one that I thought might have been an older version of Cierra), except that she was wearing a frilly, white and black dress, instead of a black hoodie. (I didn’t notice the resemblance though, until after I woke up) As I was approaching, her eyes suddenly flashed a bright orange. They weren’t really threatening, but just…_bright orange._  ::shock::  Knowing that I took B6 before bed, they deterred me enough to make me change directions and decide not to get involved, because I didn’t want this dream taking a turn for the worse.

I thought it might be a good idea to counter that potentially unpleasant experience with something a little more uhm…enjoyable, so I went flying around looking for chicks.  ::chuckle::  With flying coming as easily as it was, I was feeling a lot of control in this dream. I flew from apartment to apartment (simply phasing through the walls). Eventually, I ended up flying back up to the second floor, floating over the railing and landing softly on the hallway. I noticed that there was a party going on, a few doors down from where I landed, and decided to check it out.
There were a bunch of people I didn’t know just hanging out at this apartment, a few of them wandering in and out, drinking. The door was wide open so I just stepped in, not really bothering to introduce myself. I started mingling with the crowd as if I knew them all and ended up talking to one of the girls – really cute chick. Sort of like Jessica Alba’s features with shoulder-length, curly, auburn hair. We slid off to one of the back rooms and got undressed (though I don’t remember undressing) I came up behind her and leaned her over a dresser. We went at it for a while, standing, and then I laid her on the bed and climbed over on top of her. 
When we were finished, I was leaning over her, in push-up position, and my mind was starting to wander. I was thinking something about phasing through walls and ceilings, and how I’ve never tried phasing _downward_ before. I told her something like “hang on. I wanna try something,” and then I held onto her and started making us sink down through the bed and the floor beneath it. (I’m guessing this was due to not really knowing what to expect but…) We sank away into an empty white void. I kept trying to think of _something_ to fill the space with – some kind of new scene (even the apartment below us?) but nothing came into focus. Having considered this as proof of the phasing experiment being a failure, I focused on phasing _upward_ instead. I jumped up as if I was jumping off of the ground and, before I knew it, I had phased up through the roof of the apartment complex and was now standing on top of it, looking out over the area.

The girl was gone and (to the best of my knowledge) I was fully clothed again. I know I took a moment to look at my hands again, right around this time, but I can’t remember what I saw in them. I do know, though, that I definitely felt more grounded in the dream state and more confident that I could take the some time to explore without having to worry about waking up. It was still night out and I could see an industrial yard about a half-mile or so away. I decided to check it out, jumping off of the rooftop and flying off in that direction. I don’t remember landing, but I was soon snooping around a warehouse where a lot of men were working. I could tell by their uniforms that they were military men. Staying out of sight, I was trying to see what it was they were doing, but I couldn’t. 
Somewhere around here (and I don’t know exactly how this transition happened but) I was sort of “remote-viewing” into one of the nearby buildings.  I think I lost lucidity here for a moment. I’m not sure, so I’ll just assume I did, because this part is so hazy. Two high-ranking officers were talking in a small room; one black, one white. The centerpiece of their conversation was the model of an airliner jet that was sitting on a table in front of them and, in particular, one of the turbine engines on the wing. 
I knew immediately who these guys were: They were the two main villains from Die Hard 2. The white guy was telling the black guy about how his death (getting chopped up by the jet turbine in the movie) could have been avoided and what to do, next time, if such a situation should come up again. (which is pretty funny, now that I think about it. Lol.)
I was back in my own perspective again, still stealthily creeping around in the warehouse. I knew that these guys were all up to _something_ big and I was determined to stop them. The feeling of impending danger brought me to lucidity again. The dream was still feeling hazy (after that disembodied transition) and I solidified it once more by looking at my hand. I focused on it, noticing the texture was kind of bumpy and calloused. The details of my hand became more and more resolute and, once I looked up, I could see that everything else had, too.
I don’t remember how the whole thing started but I was eventually spotted and the whole place went crazy. The two C.O.s were trying to make their escape in a jet (much like in the movie) only this time it was a huge fighter jet that looked something like the X-Men’s _Blackbird_ with two, parallel cockpits. Pretty badass looking, actually. They were taxiing out onto a nearby airstrip and I was gun-fighting/running my way through the warehouses and industrial clutter in the yard, trying to catch up to the plane before take-off. I was hauling _ass_, too, on foot, actively pushing all doubt of catching this thing out of my mind, because I was lucid and knew I could catch up to it.
Suddenly I see a figure jump off of the plane and roll to a stop in front of me, sliding out of the roll and into a perfect stance. It was the white Officer, who was a martial arts expert, in the movie. He’d stayed behind to fight me off, while the rest of his crew got away in the jet that was now gaining speed and moving faster off in the distance, in preparation to take-off.
I ran toward the guy and we started going at it. Unfortunately, I don’t even remember how the hell I ended the fight so quick but, before I knew it, I was continuing to run down the airstrip, chasing after the jet. I could see the afterburners flare up in the night as it began to leave the ground. Following suit, I jumped into the air and started flying as fast as I could, a few feet from the cement. I could tell I wasn’t gaining any ground, though. I was stuck at like 70mph and the plane was pulling further away. I remember thinking to myself “COME ON&#33;&#33; How the hell do I go faster?&#33;? This is _my_ Dream&#33; It should be easy&#33;&#33;” I tried visualizing the world in my peripherals as a motion blur and willing myself closer to the plane. That didn’t help at all. The jet was losing me.
I heard sirens behind me and, when I looked back, I saw a black Lamborghini, with police lights on, it tailing me. (The same one that pulled me over in the bowling alley dream? Apparently the cops were in on this “military” operation, as well.) I dropped out of the air and landed in front of the car. When the car skid to a stop, I obviously jacked it from the cop (don’t remember doing it, though) and, before I knew it, I was speeding down the airstrip, trying to find another jet. I remember the awesome feeling of hauling ass and shifting gears, letting go of the stick at one point to look at my right hand again in the, passing, airfield lights. This time, the hand seemed to have tiny boils and blisters all over it, but I was too preoccupied to worry about the details. I focused on the whole hand for a moment, clearing up the little bit of fog that had started to haze over the dream, met again with a sense of confidence that I wouldn’t be waking up too soon.
There was a long sequence involving me driving through some twists and turns of this “industrial yard,” looking for another jet. The military men that stayed behind were still out there trying to kill me. At some point, I was headed toward where I had a feeling I could find another plane when the car I was riding in got sprayed with bullets. The engine caught fire and the first thing I could think about was _Grand Theft Auto_. Anyone who plays that game knows that you have like 10 seconds, after your car catches fire, before it explodes. A million things ran through my mind. It started off with “SHIT&#33; What’s the cheat code to put out the fire in GTA?&#33;” Then I thought “Wait..this _isn’t_ GTA&#33; There _is_ no cheat code&#33; Ok, I should bail out&#33; How do you bail out, in GTA?&#33; Uhm Uhhhhhh…..Triangle&#33; You Press Triangle&#33; Wait&#33; I don’t have a controller&#33;&#33;” As soon as I thought this, I looked away from the steering wheel and looked back, and a Playstation controller appeared, embedded into the vinyl. (Haha) 
I slammed my thumb down on the triangle and was ejected from the side of the car, hitting the ground rolling, but feeling no pain. The car kept driving and, as I stopped rolling, I looked up and saw it crash into a wall and explode.
(Funny that I went through all that, and all I had to do was open the door and jump out.  ::roll::  )
So, I’m on foot again, dipping away behind all of the crates and industrial shit. When I was sure no one could see me, I took a moment to look at my hands, yet again. As I was walking and analyzing my hand, I remember thinking to myself “There is No Way I’m going to remember all of this when I wake up. I need key words or something.” I started backtracking over my dream, picking out all the little details that I wanted to make it a point to remember: It took a minute but I was able to remember certain factors, all the way back to becoming lucid in the apartment complex. 
As I was thinking, (I didn’t really get a chance to focus on clarity, when I looked at my  hand, because I got sidetracked) I noticed that I’d come across the other, dual-cockpit, jet. It was sitting in a docking station, steam rising from the afterburners, like it was ready to go. I crept over to it, and was just about to climb aboard, when someone started shooting at me. I had to jump back down off of the ladder as more people ran to help him, gunfire coming from all over the place. The firefight lasted a couple seconds, and I’d lost lucidity, during it. I remember beginning to get so overwhelmed that I had to completely abort the plan of using the other jet and (I think) blowing it up to kill a lot of the bad guys, that were now swarming around it, to get away. I (coincidentally) found another car in the industrial yard. It was some sort of suped-up racer. I only remember seeing it from behind.
The dream shifted and I was suddenly way out in the boonies, somewhere. I still had this sleek car and was stopping in at a gas station. I think I was still on the mission; driving out to wherever it was the black C.O. flew off to. Coming out of the convenience store, I saw flashing lights and heard sirens coming in my direction. The (dirty) cops were after me again. The last thing I remember is speeding away from the gas station with all these cops on my tail.

----------


## BPolar

daaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnn that was a long lucid my brother&#33; crazy&#33; you got an ill imagination. I liked the part when the playstation controller appeared in the steering wheel and you hit triangle to jump from the car haha&#33; that made me laugh right there doggie&#33; dope dream, dope details, hot shit. I cant wait to experience this 




oh yeah happy birthday O

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> oh yeah happy birthday O
> [/b]



Thanks, man&#33;

Yeah, that shit was funny as _Hell_&#33;  ::rolllaugh:: 
...actually, it was pretty intense and frantic, going through it, but when I was recalling the dream to write it down, I was like "Oh man, that&#39;s good shit. Haha."
I love just letting the dream content continue, while lucid. My brain can usually come up with some sick scenarios, so it&#39;s fun to just go through them as if they were really happening, only controlling/changing things every now and then. Heh. 
It _does_ make it harder to stay lucid, though, which sucks. I usually end up getting caught up in the moment and forgetting it&#39;s all a dream, which makes it a gamble of whether or not I&#39;m going to remember again, during the same dream.
Oh well, the shit&#39;s worth it. Heh.  ::ninja:: 

And you&#39;re on your way, man. You&#39;ve already progressed a lot in the passed week, alone. Just keep doin what you&#39;re doin&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool dream&#33;





> We sank away into an empty white void.[/b]



Hey&#33; That&#39;s like the white void that I fell into in a fairly recent LD. Remember...when I let myself fall off my balcony?






> I remember thinking to myself COME ON&#33;&#33; How the hell do I go faster?&#33;? This is my Dream&#33; It should be easy&#33;&#33; [/b]



I am saying that to myself a lot in recent dreams...but instead of going faster it is usually flying higher. 






> (Funny that I went through all that, and all I had to do was open the door and jump out.  )[/b]



Funny...That reminds me of an LD that I had where I was in a car, too, and instead of just stopping and getting out, I made myself concentrate and make the scenery outside the car change. Then I had to make the windshield disappear. Opening the door handle didn&#39;t cross my mind.  ::doh::   ::chuckle::  

Well....good job on another LD&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, I am _really_ impressed dude.  Probably one of the longest lucid dreams I&#39;ve seen on this forum (or maybe I&#39;m not looking around hard enough  ::lol::  ).

How long have you been working on this lucid dreaming stuff?  Or has it always come natural to you?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, you two.  ::cooler:: 





> Opening the door handle didn&#39;t cross my mind.
> [/b]



Hahahaha.  ::rolllaugh:: 
Funny the way that works, isnt it?





> How long have you been working on this lucid dreaming stuff? Or has it always come natural to you?[/b]



Well Ive been doing it, on and off, since I was a kid. Getting away from nightmares, and stuff. Before long I started getting all adventurous and staying to fight them, teaching myself to control flying and all that good stuff. I got kinda good at it for a whilebut then growing up got the better of me, and nobody grown talks about their dreams much, so it pretty much wore off.
I got back into it around high school and was able to work on control with a little less trouble than a lot of the newer LDers seem to have. It still phases in and out, though. Sometimes I have Great control. Sometimes all of my attempts fail. Just depends on whats going on in the dream, and where my heads at.  ::wink:: 

11/21/2006

_Major_ success with *dream chaining*, last night. Ive only tried it a few times, but it usually seems to work pretty well. If I can remember to, Ive got to experiment with this more often.
Its really hard to remember the order in which all of these details happened, because the context of each dream was so similar, but here goes:

*Dream One*
_C.C. pt1_
The first thing I remember is walking down a long stretch of road. It was an altered version of one of the streets in my old neighborhood (Canterbury). I was with a few friends of mine, and my ex, and we were just walking around shooting the shit. The first thing that really stood out was that there was a brown, picket fence that ran across one section of this road (only in the dream), where it branched off into another street. I noticed that a stranger, that was walking the same path as us, turned to take the other street and just walked right through the fence as if it wasnt there. This caught my attention, but everyone else didnt even seem to notice.
A car rolled slowly past us and I turned my head to watch which way it went. Again, it passed straight through the fence with no problem. This was starting to make me suspicious. Something supernatural was going on and I seemed to be the only one paying it any mind. Everyone else seemed intent on ignoring it so I kept walking and ended up looking back one more time. Apparently, having the supernatural on my mind left an impression, because a zombie came walking out through the fence, in our direction. He was definitely a zombie (ripped clothes, rotted flesh, blood, gored, all that good shit) but the funny thing was, he walked like a normal human being  a business man, at that  flaring the lapels of his soiled coat, with his hands, as if he was trying to remove the dust from them. Eventually he caught up to our group and walked parallel to us, without saying (or moaning) anything. No one else thought it was strange but me, so I kept quiet and just continued walking.
We got to my house and there was a car in the driveway. My exs friend CC (who is adorable and I always loved hanging out with) was at my house. She ran out and greeted us and gave me a hug because its been a long time since weve hung out. My parents werent home so we all went back in my house (I remember asking how the hell CC got in my house in the first place, cause it was locked, but got no answer) and just chilled for a while, playing the Playstation, listening to music, etc. 

Woke up and thought it was great seeing CC again. It was only like 3:30, so I tried to slip back into the same dream.

*Dream Two*
_CC pt2_
We were all back in the neighborhood again, hanging outside between my house and Jesses house. I remember much less of this one, but I know it was night time. I dont think I had any shoes on. Someone was talking about all of us walking up to the strip mall that was about a mile from the neighborhood. It was cold out and I remember having gone back to my house and grabbed my big-ass bed comforter to wrap around me, and walked the streets wearing it like a cloak. Haha. Dont remember much more of this one.

Woke up again at about 5:00 and wanted to try once again. Laid back down, thinking about the old neighborhood, and hanging out with CC, and went back to sleep.

*Dream Three*
_CC pt 3_
Either this one was the longest, or Im getting the timeline confused. It was daytime again and most of the same crew was there, CC included. We were all walking toward the conjoined neighborhood, where another friend lived. One member of our group had a skateboard and was doing a few tricks around the neighborhood. At some point or another I asked him if I could ride it. I got on and started speeding around the neighborhood, which soon turned into an entire city. The next thing I knew, I was laying on my stomach, on the board, and racing around at like 90mph, skidding around corners and whatnot. It was like being in a racing video game, with the camera set on dash cam. Felt a lot like _San Francisco Rush_, actually. At one point, I went around a sharp left turn and headed toward a ramp. I flew off of the ramp, flew OVER a 50+ story office building, feeling my stomach turn as I plummeted back to the earth, landing on the street, still riding the skateboard like a boogie-board, and kept on riding.
Sooner or later, I was back in the old neighborhood, and we had made it to our friends. I remember the house was all cluttered and it was hard to find a place to sit. We sat around smoking and drinking, and I spent most of the time flirting with CC. The friend that lived there (though I dont know who it was) came out of his room and was zipping up a firefighters uniform. I asked him what was up with that and he said that he was in Fire Explorers (a volunteer program where you train to be a fireman and, basically, do many of the things they do). I told him that I used to be in Fire Explorers and he said he was at Fire Station 21, which is the same one I was in. We started talking about Explorers for a while. I also remember that he had a black cat. I went to pet it and it let me. When I pulled my hand back it reached out with a slow, playful swat with its paw, at my hand (as pets usually do when they want more attention) but when it did, the paw just about doubled in size and these huge fuckin _Razor_ claws extended and contracted, during the unthreatening gesture. It kind of freaked me out and I left the cat alone for the rest of the time we were there.
Later, we all went back toward mine and Jesses houses. We were hanging out in front of them and the Fire Explorers friend (who was now back in street clothes, I think) asked if I wanted to spar. We grabbed some makeshift staffs from somewhere and started a light-contact spar. If Im not mistaken, I had a single, long staff, and he had two short, smaller ones. Hard to remember the details, but I know I had him completely outclassed. We were fighting around a big tree by my friend Janikas house, but it had a huge hole in the base. It was like the tree was an upside-down Y, and we moving around and through the triangular tunnel in the middle of it, to add a little more drama to our spar.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/22/2006

Well, this would be a great time to have that "Private Entry" option that we used to have, but oh well:

Did a little _audio_ experiment, last night. 
Woke up after a "dreamless" first few hours of sleep and decided to test my AVID method. Threw my headphones on and went back to bed, listening to a...uh..._specific_...collection of videos on my computer, and ended up dreaming about sex the whole fuckin night, which is exactly what I was trying to induce. (the smart ones can fill in the gap)  ::chuckle:: 
I went to sleep preeettty drunk, though, so I don&#39;t remember very many of the details.

Started off with this chick (can&#39;t even remember what the hell she looked like) and I driving in a speedboat. We were headed toward this gorgeous island that had a lot of resort hotels lining most of the shore. The only surreal part of the dream happened when I looked out to one side, over the water, and saw the tail end of a sea-monster curling down into the water. (Whatever it was) was _huge_. The tail, itself, was at least 30 ft long, and about 3 ft in diameter. It was all black with large spines and actually looked like the tail of a huge Xenomorph. 
I only saw it for a second, though, just before it dipped back under the water. I also remember a strange occurence where the boat went over a sandbar and did a 360, skimming over the sand like some sort of hovercraft before hitting the water again and continuing to head toward the island.
From that point on, the only thing I remember is me and this girl being in a hotel room and going at it like fuckin rabbits (no pun intended). I lost track of how many positions we hit or how long we were getting into it. I do know that I woke up at least twice during this sequence (with the audio still playing in my headphones) and fell back asleep, chaining into the same dream, the same hotel room, with the same chick. One of those times that I woke up, I felt like the dreamsex had lasted _at least_ a good 30 minutes. I looked at the clock to see that it had only gotten from 5:00, when I checked it the first time, to 5:09, when I woke up and checked it again.
Sooo...pretty much it was just sex-sex-sex, all night (though it was day time throughout the dreams), on some exotic island, with a little dream-chaining on top of it.
Good times.  :Hi baby:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Sounds like quite the night.   ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. Hell yeah. One of the most enjoyable experiments I&#39;ve tried, actually.

All in the name of _science_, right?   ::wink::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Is there any other way?   ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

Hey Oneironaut&#33;

 you should know that you and twoshadows made a cameo in a recent dream of mine. Gonna type it up now&#33; stay tuned&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Is there any other way?  
> [/b]



Heh. Absolutely not.  ::teeth:: 





> stay tuned&#33;
> [/b]



Will do.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Been a while since I&#39;ve had time to get in here. It&#39;s like an adventure overload when I come in after a while and read all the dreams I missed. Damn I envy your dreams. Instead of telling myself i&#39;m going to remember all my dreams before I go to bed I&#39;m now going to tell myself to dream more like Oneironaut. I want some action too&#33;   :Sad:  

Another excellent batch of dreams. Like I said before, I never leave here disappointed. 
You have one amazing mind.
 ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Instead of telling myself i&#39;m going to remember all my dreams before I go to bed I&#39;m now going to tell myself to dream more like Oneironaut. 
> [/b]



Haha. That&#39;s awesome.  ::cooler:: 
Thanks, Vex. For what it&#39;s worth, I hope I can inspire you to start having some more action-packed dreams&#33;  :Boxing:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hey man, I just realized that you were in my dream last night.  Weird.   ::o:   Check out my journal in a bit when everything&#39;s updated.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

11/28/2006

Not a damn thing. I know a had a wild one last night, but I can&#39;t remember _anything_. 

Oh well. I got a little _something_ for my birthday so, odds are: I won&#39;t be in the right frame of mine to have the best recall, for another day or so, until it&#39;s all gone.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## BPolar

lol @ "a little something"

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a super long LD last night, and although you didn&#39;t actually show up in the dream, I thought about you...  :smiley:

----------


## Burns

Whoa - I just noticed you changed the spelling of your name, O&#33; When I saw the name on the main board, I thought someone joined with a similar name, so I clicked to see the profile and it&#39;s you&#33;  ::wtf2::   Haha, weird - why did you change if you don&#39;t mind me asking?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hah. Just a phase.  ::wink:: 

I pm&#39;d Seeker to have it changed back for me.

----------


## Burns

> Hah. Just a phase. 
> 
> I pm&#39;d Seeker to have it changed back for me.[/b]



Hey just thought I&#39;d ask - it&#39;s a kinda cool and funky twist  ::teeth::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, I thought so too, but I figured it&#39;d cause more problems that it&#39;d solve.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Whoa - I just noticed you changed the spelling of your name, O&#33; When I saw the name on the main board, I thought someone joined with a similar name, so I clicked to see the profile and it&#39;s you&#33;   Haha, weird - why did you change if you don&#39;t mind me asking?
> [/b]



I thought the same thing when I saw that. I noticed the reply in my DJ and then looked at the name, thinking it was someone who&#39;d swiped your name but spelled it differently. Then I saw your user title and all the posts and knew it had to be you. I was really confused for a few seconds there.   :Oops:  

Oh, I think that &#39;I&#39;m going to dream more like Oneironaut&#39; thing is starting to work. I&#39;m actually starting to enjoy my dreams and LD&#39;s a bit more. Thanks for being the cool dreamer that you are. You&#39;ve inspired me.   ::hug::

----------


## Jess

Oh ok.

When I just saw your name I thought maybe I was dreaming when I saw the changed name, I was about to ask.

Guess not.   ::roll::

----------


## BPolar

i thought it was a dream from last night, because when i came here your name was back to normal.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Vex:
No. Thank _You_ for finding my weird-ass dreams inspirational.  ::teeth:: 

And nah, I thought about changing the name, for a moment, but decided against it.  ::wink:: 

11/30/2006
All I remember is being in some third-person dream that was a lot like the game _Twisted Metal_. I was driving around, in third-person, in a car, jumping off ramps and picking up weapons like homing missiles and shit like that. I really dont remember any details, though. I do know that there was some period that had to do with a girl I was dating and going to a restaurant (I think it was Cracker Barrel but I&#39;m not sure).

As soon as I get my mind right (still in a bit of a festive mode), Im sure Ill be getting back into recalling my dreams a little better.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/01/2006

All I remember is hanging out downtown with Todd and Joe, in the parking lot of some bar, if I&#39;m not mistaken. There was a girl with us. I think it was Nicole.

And.....that&#39;s about it, actually.

----------


## Moonbeam

> 11/29/2006
> (Notes)
> 
> Park. Kids. Swing. House. Aunt was still there. RE4. Zombie. Gun.
> [/b]



I&#39;d like to hear more about this one.  I&#39;m disappointed; your DJ is starting to look like mine....  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Yeah, yeah. I know. A few late nights and early mornings have got me slacking.  :tongue2: 

I&#39;ll have that one up shortly.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Backtracking a bit:

11/26/2006

This started off on a golf course. I remember walking on the course and just coming to a slow, gradual realization that I was dreaming. One of those things were you just kinda smile, subtly, and don&#39;t really make too much of it. There was a tree directly beside me so I took a few steps back and then ran straight up the tree, vertically, and up to one of the higher branches. Then I could swear I did a front flip out of the tree, but I can&#39;t remember, for certain. The tree was right beside a water hazard, so I ran and tried to jump it. It was about 15 feet or so, so I figured it would be no problem.
Well.....I _almost_ made it. :sweat2:
I made it to the other side, but landed with the lower half of my body in the water, hanging onto the side with my arms.
I think the dream shifted (or I simply don&#39;t remember what happened after that) and the next thing I remember is being downtown, at night. I was no longer lucid. I was wearing Todd&#39;s jacket (I had to wear his jacket the other night, cause I was completely unprepared to go out, when we decided to go out) and some chick was just talking mad shit about how scrubby I look in the jacket (even though it&#39;s a nice jacket). She was just going on and on, so I finally got tired of it and started really telling her off like she was some joke (wish I could remember what I said, cause it was goooood. lol) and she was soon out of the dream, but I don&#39;t know where she went.
I went to one of the bathrooms and some strange, creepy sequence happened that I dont&#39; remember too much of. I know it had something to do with the lights flickering and something "alive" being inside this bathroom, which turned from a regular-sized bathroom to some vast labyrinth of white tile. (I&#39;d played a demo of "F.E.A.R." for the 360, for the first time, last night) This only lasted a little while though, and the details are gone.
Sooner or later I was outside. It was still night time and people were dragracing their motorcycles in the street. I remember some guy crashing into a chainlink fence at the end of his run, and I think that was the only thing I saw in third person, in the dream, because I saw it from right up close when my body was actually back at the starting line.
Some guy let me ride his bike, so I raced a couple of times on it. I really don&#39;t remember very  much of the races, though.


11/29/2006
"Zombie in the Closet"

Really hazy dream, as I went to sleep pretty hammered. It jumped around a lot, too, and didn&#39;t really seem to make any sort of sense.

It started off on a fairground. The fair was absolutely empty except for the group of kids with me, Cierra included. I was just supervising over them as they rode this spinning swing. Before I knew it, there were so many kids on this swing that they were hanging on to the outsides of the seats and dangling from the chains that held the swings in place. Completely overloading it.
For some reason, we were all suddenly _inside_ a Kid Zone type area, and they were still riding the same swing, rocking and spinning around on it, so many of them on it that some of the kids were actually falling off. It wasn&#39;t very high, though, so none of them were getting hurt.
My recollection of the dream suddenly shifts to a house that reminded me of my cousin Angel&#39;s house. All of the kids from the park, earlier in the dream, were there, as was my mom, Aunt and a few other cousins. 
I&#39;m sitting on the couch watching TV and nearly everyone ends up leaving - going to the mall, I think. At first I thought me and my cousin Mario were the only ones left. We start going through the videogames that we could play and I remember seeing a copy of Resident Evi 4, which I&#39;ve never played. I find out somehow that my aunt is still hanging around the house, which struck me as weird because I know that, if everyone _really_ went to the mall, she&#39;d be right there beside them. (subtle as it may be, I&#39;ve got to stay on the lookout for dreamsigns like this. But I _did_ go to bed a bit &#39;out of it,&#39; so.....)
Next thing I know, I&#39;m upstairs, searching around in one of the rooms for something, I think. This small creature ends up showing up, out of nowhere, ducking and hiding behind different places in the room. I don&#39;t remember ever getting a good look at it, but it was about the size of a ferret. 
I end up pulling a Glock from somewhere - a dresser drawer, I think - and started looking around the room for this _thing_, because I could sense that it was hostile. I don&#39;t know what brought my attention to the closet, but I opened the closet door and a goddamn zombie starts walking out of the closet toward me.  ::wtf2:: 
The last thing I remember was rasing the Glock and putting about 3 bullets in the zombie&#39;s head as it continued to advance on me, before waking up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/03/2006
"The Thirteenth Colossus"

Very passive (alcohol-impaired) experiment in dream incubation last night. Went to sleep after a couple hours of playing Shadow of the Colossus, focusing on dreaming while playing the game - taking in the environments (the atmosphere in this game is incredible) and trying to draw some of the elements from the game into a dream. I wasn&#39;t necessarily trying to incubate the _Colossi_ (giant monsters in the game) but I ended up dreaming about the last one that I fought before turning off the game (which was this one)

Unfortunately, I hardly remember a DAMN THING about the dream.
I know that a few of my friends were involved and that there was a girl who was with me throughout most of the dream. I think she was someone I know in waking life, but I&#39;m not sure. Well this Colossus was flying and burrowing from place to place, and I think most of our townspeople are trying to take it down. The dream seemed to switch from civilization to desert area pretty erratically, but maybe it&#39;s just my broken memory of the events.
I do know that I hatched this plan of spearing the Colossus in the side with an arrow, with a rope attached to it, and I climbed up on top of the giant beast. I rode on its back (which is what you do on the game) but don&#39;t remember taking it down. The size and texture of the monster were incredible. Almost overwhelming. I don&#39;t remember it having the patches of fur that it had in the game, though, but it was so huge that I probably just wasn&#39;t near any of it, and was just hanging on to the arrow in its fleshy side.

All of these are just abstract images of the dream though. All the damn details are lost.
But, it&#39;s the start of another week, and the end of November is gone (so many friends/family with birthdays around mine), so it&#39;s time to tighten up and get my brain working again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/04/2006
This dream started off with Cierra playing outside of my grandmothers house. Sooner or later, she came back in and the dream shifted. We were suddenly in an old, creepy attic, looking for some books that she wanted to read. There were a bunch of old toys and stuffed animals in this attic, so we were creeping around and pretending the animals were real, like we were going through some dense jungle or something, being careful of the dangerous wildlife. At some point, a stuffed alligator came to life (though it still looked like a stuffed animal) and we had to fight it off with a broom.
Later, the dream shifts again and Im at Cierras moms house, hanging out with her husband (who I used to be boys with), but his neighborhood was a mixture between the one they live in now, and the one he and I used to live in. There was also a horse trail out by the ditch that was never there in real life. Cierra was still at her grandmas and it was getting late, so I was about to leave, and (ex&#39;s husband) asked me to stay and chill a while longer. It was only another 5 mins or so and then he got tired and ended up going to bed.
I was walking back to my grandmas house, at night, and I noticed that there was a _huge_ brotha trying to break into the house. Instantly, the first thing I thought about was Cierra. I caught him and he started trying to swing on me. Even as big as this guy was, I straight up demolished him. He couldnt even hit me because he was so slow. I remember pulling off some pretty sick tricks like a corkscrew flip - where you jump up and spin, horizontally, like an axle  landing that and chaining into some back flips. I even paused for a second and remember thinking to myself How the HELL did I just do that?? Lol. Anyway, the fight ended with me kneeling on the guys chest and just wailing on his face with my fists.

12/05/2006
I hardly remembered anything about this dream, when I woke up, even though I had momentary lucidity. All I know is that there was a house out in some rural town where some friends and I were having a party. There was a pool table in the house. I ended up leaving for a moment and then, when I came back, all the lights in the house seemed to be off, and there was definitely no party going on. As I was about to turn the doorknob and walk inside  I suddenly realized that this was a dream, which explained the drastic change in atmosphere. I opened the door and my friend Phil (who we all knew as one-eyed Phil) who I havent seen in years, is lying on a pallet on the floor, watching TV. Hes obviously the only one in the house. I walked back outside shortly after talking to him for a while and was getting strange vibes from how dark and isolated the area was.
Dont really remember anything after that.

12/06/2006
*Dream One*
I was one of Todds fraternity brothers. The first thing I remember is that we were all running up and down this massive stairwell, for some unknown reason. It was almost like we were just doing PT. Not long after that, we were all driving somewhere, with a whole bunch of girls. I think it was a hotel or something because it was a tall building with a huge pool in the back. We went swimming and were pretty much just partying all damn night. There was one particular girl that I spent most of the time with, but I really dont remember her all that much.
*Dream Two*
All I remember of this one was that I was at work listening to and talking with Cecillia about music. I think I was listening to Rage Against the Machine.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12-07-2006

The vividness seems to be back, but there are still some pretty big gaps in my recall.

*Dream One*
_Mario and Mertha_

This one was _weird_.
So, there was this guy who I can only identify as Mario from Super Mario. He was about 3 or 4 feet tall, and he was a real asshole. (He was even dressed like Mario, so Id say it was him.) His trump card was that he had this _really_ scary companion named Big Mertha. She was like 8 feet tall with a 70-something inch waist. (Think Andre the Giant with tits and like 45% more body fat. Scary huh?) Anyway, the scariest thing about Mertha was that she had the ability to just appear and disappear like she was the fuckin Candyman or something. So whenever Mario, who was often alone, would hear someone talking shit about him, hed call Mertha, and shed just _show up_ and mangle whoever was talking shit about him/her.
At one point me, a friend of mine (Jesse I think) and Mario were at my old house. I think Jesse and I got into an argument with Mario and it resulted to us saying what we thought about him and Mertha. Before I knew it, I see Merthas big-ass hulk of a body stomping down the hallway toward us.
We got the hell out of there.
Later, we were out in a park by a neighborhood near my old one (the park doesnt really exist). I was sitting on a swing and Mario was being a cocky little bastard (emphasis on little) as he was talking to someone. I dont think it was Jesse, but I know Jesse was still in the picture. Sooner or later, words started flying and Mario, whose lil ass would get wrecked by just about _anybody_ calls up Mertha. She appeared and was towering over the other person, about to beat him to the ground. 
As I sat there, swinging and watching, I remember thinking Jesus, here those two go again, and was feeling a sense of pity for the person about to get beat down and irritation with these two assholes.

Thats when I realized that this was all a dream.
I continued to swing lightly for a little while and watched as Mertha began just annihilating this guy. After a couple of seconds Id about had my fill and hopped out of the swing. I walked nonchalantly over to Mario and Mertha, grinning. Without saying a word, I wound up and gave Mario a roundhouse kick to the face that sent him flying off into the side of one of the apartment buildings a few yards away. Mertha left the other guy alone and started trying to swing on me but I was too quick and I vaguely remember giving her a couple uppercuts to the jaw. I then stepped back and stayed on the defensive, ducking and dodging this giants attempts to grab me. 
At one point, I wound up in a small alleyway between buildings and did one of those zig-zagging jumps where you jump from back and forth between two walls, kicking yourself higher each time, until you reach the top. Both Mario and Mertha (somehow) followed me onto the roof and we started fighting up there. I remember jumping from rooftop to rooftop, but not much of the fight. All I know is that I had them completely outmatched, and ended up knocking them both off of the roof. 
Something I saw from the rooftop made me think of Spiderman (I cant remember exactly what it was, though) and, having had my fun with Mario and Mertha, I decided to try sticking to the wall, so I scaled down the side of one of the buildings, sticking with my hands and feet. I dropped down onto an apartment balcony. I walked inside and, unexpectedly, I saw a bunch of my friends sitting around playing video games. 
Things got a little hazy here but I remember summoning Mario and Mertha again, later on, to go another round. Some time after slapping them around again I woke up. 

*Dream Two*
_Desert Outpost_

This one jumped around a lot.
Me, Todd, Joe (I think) and someone else were hanging out in some apartment complex. This girl Nina that I used to work with a few years ago lived in one of the apartments. Some time throughout the dream, wed gone to Burger King. When we came back, my food was leaking through the bottom of my bag, a thin stream of mayonnaise mixed with grease dripping all over my legs. We got out of the car and were eating our food outside on the steps of Ninas apartment. Some little kid came up and was asking me about why my food was so soggy. I cant remember what I told him though.
Later, some sort of drama happened and I think Todd ended up getting into a fight with someone in the neighborhood or something. It had been hours since we ate at BK and he was feeling all good after winning a fight, so he said something like Lets go get hot wings. Im buying&#33; so we went and ate wings at some unfamiliar place. Standing in line, some of my ROTC buddies were there. I remember Kerry A. kept trying to get in front of me, in line, whenever I wasnt paying attention. Id grab him in a lock and shove him back to his spot, and wed start play/fighting in line.
The dream shifted again and it was daytime. A bunch of us (I think it was mostly the ROTC crew) were going on this Desert Safari where we were supposed to venture to this mystical sort of place way out in the desert. We each left at different times, because part of the trail was to see who would make it all the way there without quitting. I had my camera with me and was walking alone through this scorching desert. Todds camera is on his phone, so he kept sending me pics that he was taking, while he was walking.
After what seemed like forever, I came to a large mesa with a sign in front of it. I knew there was some sort of civilization by this mesa and had been waiting to find it for a while. The sign, though, said that the mystical city we were looking for was still 2000 miles away and something else about the sign evidenced that Id only traveled 2000 miles in the first place.
I was only halfway there, and about to pass out.
The civilization that I heard this mesa was around was nothing but an outpost. I could see it way off in the distance and it was still quite a trip, so I continued walking. At some point in time, I noticed that, instead of a poncho, I was wearing my bathroom robewhich struck me as weird, but wasnt enough to make me lucid.
I noticed that there was supposed to be a lot of wildlife on this trip, and I hadnt seen any. But when I stepped into this small town of an outpost, there was wildlife running loose all over it. The thing was, not only were these _dangerous_ animals (alligators, bears, etc) but they were _huge_ - Gators as tall as 4ft, while on all fours - Bears that stood about as tall as full-grown men, again, on all fours. Exhausted, I traveled to the center of this outpost and my surroundings were a mixture of calm and chaos. Some people were running for their lives as these monstrous beasts were chasing them down. Others were just standing around taking pictures like tourists in a theme park.
I was about to start taking pictures of this weirdness when I happened to turn around and see a guy running toward me with a massive bear, bigger than he was, closing in behind him. The bear caught the guys backpack in its mouth and picked him up off of the ground. The man was screaming as the bear shook him side to side like a dog shaking a chew toy and let go, the man flying through the air and smashing through a chain link fence a good 50 feet away.
Slowly, I lowered my camera and kept walking, thinking that now wasnt a good time to stop and take pictures. I wanted to get inside where I could rest and get away from these animals.
Strangely enough, there was a sandwich shop in one of the old buildings that had a sign that said Subs / Sodas etc. on it. I remember getting some strange looks from the locals (probably because I was still wearing my bathrobe) before going inside the shop.
I dont remember anything after this.

----------


## BPolar

lol @ mario

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmao. That shit was hilarious. 

..cocky little bastard. I just _had_ to get that first shot in on him before starting on Mertha. Heh.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/11/2006
_"Special Weapons And ....Tentacles?"_

This one started off in school. High school, Id say. I was sitting at the front of the class and there was a brotha in the next row - one seat back - that kept talking shit to me over my shoulder. I was doing my best to just ignore him, but then he finally stuck out his leg and kicked my chair to get my attention. I had a Mountain Dew on my desk and it fell off and spilled all over the floor. 
Finally, I got up and walked around to the side of his desk where he could actually stand up from. As I came around his row, he just stared at me like he was just waiting for me to start something. (Pretty big dude too. Kind of looked like Terrell Owens with facial hair and not quite as much muscle) I could also see, before I got to him, that he was holding a pencil in his right hand, discretely, like it was a shank.
I stopped right next to him and said something like What the _FUCK_ is your problem?&#33; I cant even remember what he said, because my attention was on the pencil (even though my eyes were locked on his, acting like I hadnt seen it). Before long, he jumped up at me and stabbed the pencil at the side of my neck. I caught his forearm in both hands and tried to bend it around behind his back, but couldnt because his back was still facing his desk and I couldnt get behind him. I think I pushed down on the inside of his elbow to force his arm to bend and started pushing his hand, with the pencil in it, up toward his own throat. Whatever happened, he ended up submitting just as I was about to put the pencil through his neck.
He sat back down and I walked back to my chair and sat down too. The girl who was sitting directly behind me was obviously friends with the other guy, and was talking mad shit about how he didnt do anything and how Im a shit-starter and all that. I told her that he kicked my chair and spilled my drink, and she kept denying it, like she was trying to protect him or something.
We had this really cool-ass teacher (that I dont recognize from waking life) and pretty soon the class was like a big rec room. We were listening to music and a bunch of us had put our desks together and were playing cards. The guy who started shit with me, a while earlier, came up to me, apologized, and introduced himself. His name was Marcus, if I remember correctly. I dont remember the reason he gave for being such an asshole earlier, but he was actually pretty cool from here on.
Our teacher also showed us this new art medium where he had this large board made out of Styrofoam or something. You drop a couple drops of whatever color paint you want to use over a given area and then trace your figure back and forth to smear the paint. While you do this, this special board will actually draw in the details that youre visualizing in your mind, using whatever colors youd spread over the area. It was dope. We all got together and did a huge landscape drawn from above, adding a few layers of the foam to make texture like mountains and houses. 
I also remember dropping a bag of bud on the ground, in the classroom, and hoping my teacher didnt find it.
The dream shifted and we were all suddenly in a dance club, even though it was still in the middle of the day. After a while, a bunch of SWAT members in riot gear busted in and raided the place. When no one else was around, one of the cops lifted up his helmet and I could see that he wasnt human. He had a green face with a tentacle-beard like the guy from Pirates of the Caribbean 2. None of these cops were human. Before we got taken away, there was a bit of a fight and one of them ended up shooting me in the thigh before we were all subdued. I could tell it was a small caliber, because it was like a bee sting  more annoying and irritating than excruciating. I remember yelling out something like What the hell was THAT? A .22 or something?&#33;&#33; Fuck&#33; and was taken outside, holding my leg. The dream went into some long scenario explaining this alien invasion that ended up in a huge castle/mansion on top of a mountain, at night. I dont remember much of this part, but I do remember being on a huge cliff and we were being attacked by this massive tentacle-monster like the Kraken from _Pirates_ (I havent ever even seen that movie. Wonder why I have so many elements from it.) 
Anyway, this thing was HUGE.  A couple of us had gotten too close and were trapped beneath this beast (which was a fucking _disgusting_ feeling  having all these rubbery tentacles and suckers rolling and undulating over top of you) and I remember thinking how we should be dead, simply by the weight of this thing pressing down on us. I was able to get back out and we continued fighting it. At one point, I saw one of the girls in our group getting lifted up by one of the tentacles, by her leg, and dropped down into the mouth of this monster and eaten.
Also, which was probably the strangest thing about this whole dream was, once we got away from this thing, there was this guy that none of us knew. I cant remember where we ran into him, but he obviously knew a lot about these aliens and had some interstellar connections. He took us to this place (in the castle/mansion) where he said he could get a hold of some backup or something. There was a ceiling-less room with a large door in the ground. This guy somehow gets down beneath the door and, when it opened up, I could see a huge machine that was hidden in the floor. As the machine began winding up, I could see that it looked like a giant chamber on a revolver. It spun a time or two and fired a shot like a cannon. I could see a streak of light fly out of the machine and disappear up into the stars. It was obviously a teleportation device and the stranger had just jumped light-years away. 
In a matter of seconds we could see what looked like a star getting bigger and brighter. It turned into a streak of light and fell out of the sky, landing a few yards away. The guy had just teleported back. I cant remember if he brought troops or weapons back with him, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/12/2006
_Slasher Movie-ish_

This one actually started off exactly like 12/11s entry, but it was so abstract (and long) that, even with my notes, I can hardly remember how all the elements came together.
I was in the same classroom, same chair, and was having trouble with the same dude. I think we ended up become friends before the pencil incident even happened, this time. Again, most of the class went out and partied together but, this time, we ended up going to a house party atmy grandmas house?  ::wtf:: 
At some point, I remember looking for my uncle C, but was only able to find my other uncle L, and I think he was sleeping on the couch or something like that.
Anyway, later, (and the weirdness begins) there was apparently a killer running around. He was taking a lot of my classmates out, one by one, in standard ScreamIKnowWhatYouDidLastHalloweenThe13thonElmStr  eet fashion. We spent most of the dream running and hiding for our lives and periodically coming across the dead bodies of our friends, most of them gutted and/or skinned, leaving nothing but unidentifiable carcasses. We even started getting suspicious of one another because, even well into the night, we just couldnt find who the hell was doing all the killing. Even so, I decided to stay with the largest group, thinking itd be easier to look out for myself and each other. Some time during the night, someone that wasnt in our group came running in (I think they were screaming, having just barely escaped the killer) and we all scattered, knowing the killer was probably on the way. 

Most of us ran outside, heading out through the backyard. Coming away from the lights of the house, it was pitch black outside, and the backyard seemed to stretch on forever, like we were running into an endless void. Running from a savage maniac and into a space so dark that I couldnt see the person in front of me brought about a sense of panic. This, though, also brought me to the realization that I was dreaming. It was a very low level of lucidity, though. I couldnt even break the fear that I was feeling, knowing that there was someone trying to kill me (funny how I can realize were dreaming but, when in the middle of an intense situation, forget how easy it would be to get out of, if I could calm down and put my mind to it.)
While running toward where I knew there were a bunch of trees standing, even though I could no longer see them, because the area was so dark, I didnt even want to look over my shoulder, back toward the house, because I was in fear of _what_, not only who, might be right on my heels. I thought up a half-witted plan of killing two birds with one stone. I was going to, while running, charge up a ball of light between my hands, hoping that the glow would light the area while, at the same time, giving me something to use against this killer that I figured was right behind me.
I dipped my shoulders down, still at a full sprint, and brought my hands beside me, spaced apart as if I were holding a basketball between them. I kept _trying_ to form this ball of energy. I tried over and over. I couldnt even get a fuckin spark. My mind was just racing too much, and I couldnt focus. I had no control, whatsoever.

Then, just like that, lucidity was gone. The dream had shifted slightly and I was in the middle of the woods. There was just enough light coming from (somewhere) to see a few feet around me.
There, in front of me, someone was up against a tree, staring back at me. I could tell it was the guy that had been doing all the killing. The only thing I really remember about this part was that there was this strange black substance, almost like a liquid, with a soft green glow around it. This liquid was obviously alive, and it was swirling around this guy in thin, glowing strings. It reminded me of Spiderman/Venom/Carnages symbiote costumes, all thick and stringy, but with a green light surrounding it. It was going in and out of the guys eyes, ears and gaping mouth, and I could tell that _it_ was controlling the mans brain. 
I wanted NOTHING to do with that shit, and I took off.  ::shock:: 
The dream shifted again, and it was daytime.

I was now at my old Canterbury house, and had some friends with me. Before I knew it, one of them was dead. The body lay sprawled across my porch, split from neck to navel, body twisted in an expression that could only describe complete agony at the time of death. We ended up back inside the house where we all came face-to-face with the killer. He had a knife in his hand but, with about 4 of us left, we were able to overpower him. I grabbed the knife and we threw him down on the bed. My friends pinned both his wrists and feet and I jumped on the bed and sat on his thigh, making sure he would go nowhere.

Having completely forgotten about all the supernatural shit (because of the dream shift, maybe?) I started taunting and torturing this guy (like Ive always envisioned myself doing to one of these slasher-movie killers, if I ever got my hands on one) making him pay for all of the carnage hed caused. In the middle of my (pretty damn satisfying) moments of terrorizing this guy, one of my friends looked out the window and said Shit&#33; Cops&#33;
There was no way in HELL I was letting this freak off into police custody so, playtime coming to an end, I repeatedly stabbed this guy in the chest/stomach - I cant even remember how many times  for about three seconds. And then we all ran outside to meet the cops and try to keep them from coming inside. I threw the knife down in the dirt near the body on my porch. I dont know why. I just sure as fuck didnt want to get caught holding it. If the issue came up, Id just have to explain everything the best I could.
While we were outside, being questioned by the cops about the body that was on the ground, I looked over one cops shoulder and saw a car drive by, slowly at first. A mean leaned out the window a little and waved at us, smiling. It was the same man Id just stabbed to death in my bedroom. Hed somehow gotten out the back door and was now getting away. I knew there would be no way to explain everything that happened, quick enough for the cops to do something about it.

Again, the dream shifted. I was walking down the sidewalk with some friends of mine. It seemed like it was early morning. I was in about the middle of the group, some people both in front and behind me. I suddenly remembered the man on the loose and got a bad feeling. I quickly turned around and looked behind me just in time to see an unknown figure rush in and spear-tackle one of my friends into the trees lining the sidewalk. I ran back to them, knowing my friend was about to get slaughtered. It turned out to be a prank, though, another one of my boys rolling in the grass and laughing with the one that hed just surprised the hell out of. Relieved, I laughed, turning back around to face the way we were originally walking towardjust in time to see another one of my friends lying on the ground, having been killed by the murderer, when my back was turned.
The same car rolled slowly by, the killer smiling enthusiastically and yelling something to me about how, sooner or later, he was going to get _me_ (obviously excited about my having killed him once). He spoke as if he respected me as some sort of worthy opponent and, as he was pulling away said something about how he cant wait for the _sequel_, suggesting that my subconscious considered this reminiscent of a slasher-movie, even before the dream was over.

----------


## oneironut

> 12-07-2006
> 
> *Dream One*
> _Mario and Mertha_
> [/b]



Hilarious, and profoundly disturbing. I can&#39;t stop imagining the "Super Mertha Sisters" game.   ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I can&#39;t stop imagining the "Super Mertha Sisters" game.  
> [/b]



Rofl. Yeah. The thought crossed my mind, too.  :Eek:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/16/2006
_"Sleighjacked"_

Very long and vivid dream but my lazy ass couldn&#39;t be bothered by getting out of bed when I woke up at 6:00am, to write it down, and I fell back asleep. I know there was more too it, but oh well.

As it started, I was hanging out with Todd and Joe in an apartment complex. We were sitting around talking about something and then Joe&#39;s friend Patty&#39;s name comes up. There was a bit of an uncomfortable silence and when I asked what was up, Todd said that he and Patty were seeing each other. I could tell Joe was upset about this because he avoided eye contact.
Later, we were at the pool and met up with these two chicks there. The pool had this really surreal architecture that I can&#39;t really describe. It was still the bland blue/grey concrete, but had all these ledges and pillars and whatnot.
Anyway, we hung out with these girls for a little while and I ran into them again later on in the day as I happened to be passing by their apartment. One of them, who I could tell was into me, told me that the two of them were going out for seafood later that night and invited me to come. Todd and Joe happened to have other plans, already, so it was just me and these two girls at some restaurant, later, but can only vaguely remember sitting down at the table and talking to them over dinner.
Now, somewhere around here, the dream shifted. I was out in the apartments&#39; parking lot and I _somehow_ got a hold of Santa&#39;s sleigh.  ::wtf::  Santa was nowhere to be found, so I took the sleigh for a little spin. There were no reindeer, though. It was just a flying sleigh. I flew over the city for a while and then started thinking about the chick I&#39;d been talking to. So, before I got too far, I headed back and told her I had Santa&#39;s sleigh and asked if she wanted to go for a ride. She climbed on and I took off again. This thing was fun as all hell. It was kinda like being on one of those Universal Studios rides like Spiderman or Back to the Future where, as detailed as it was, there was still something artificial about the experience. It was great, though. We were just soaring around all these buildings and landscapes and everything, going insanely fast. It was even making my stomach turn a few times.
We flew out over a secret government installation that had 3 tall towers and these large metallic doors in the ground, that I could immediately tell were missile silos.
I saw another flying vessel off in the distance and headed in closer to check out what it was. Before I got to close, I saw lasers being shot from (and at) it in all directions. When I was close enough, I could see it was actually the Millenium Falcon from Star Wars. (I watched the Pod Racing scene post that someone put up, last night. I&#39;m sure that&#39;s where this came from) We&#39;d flown right into the middle of a dogfight between the MF and a bunch of Tie Fighters that seemed to come in from out of nowhere. Flying around in the sleigh, we spent a while ducking and dodging these lasers but we didn&#39;t have anything on the sleigh to fire back with.
Somewhere in the middle of the action, I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/17/2006
"Skydive Rescue"*
(Had a multivitamin, late, but went to sleep a bit wasted so I don't remember very much.)
There was one part where some friends of mine and I were all at a get-together at someone's house. One of the girls was standing with her back against the wall and I was practically pressed up against her, just spitting a little game. I was doing most of the talking but she seemed to be enjoying herself. 

At another point, Todd and I were riding bikes down along the beach, just roaming around the strip, jumping curbs and shit like that.

What I remember most was the most intense part. A bunch of us from the party had gone skydiving. A few of the guys and girls jumped out of the plane before I did. The freefalling feeling was completely realistic and the atmosphere was (too) foggy, so that we couldn't even see the ground, from the air. 
As I was falling, stomach first, I looked a few yards below me and saw one of the girls having trouble with her chute. She was twisting and spinning wildly with a small section of her snagged parachute flailing around her. 
Immediately I shoved my head straight down and tucked my arms to the side, breaking the wind resistance and beginning to fall faster and faster, headfirst, angled just slightly diagonal to intercept her. By the time I reached her, I was falling so fast that I had to tackle her just to hang on. My momentum caused us to spin into a tight ball, rotating uncontrollably, momentarily, before we were finally able to right ourselves. 

I yanked on her chute and pulled it out of the bag, letting go of her body. As the chute ripped her upward, away from me, she screamed something like "HURRY!!!" and I knew she was warning me that the ground was getting close. We still couldn't see the ground though, because of the fog, but when I looked beside me, I saw I was passing the top of a water tower that was barely visible through the mist.
"HOLY SHIT!!" I thought, and I think I struggled for a moment, to find the ripcord. 

I threw my feet down below me and pulled on the cord, the canopy taking a second or so to deploy, and I could finally see the earth rushing up at me. I was close enough to the ground that, by the time the chute opened and I felt the jolt of my freefall ending, I only had about a 6-second glide before I came to a smooth landing. Afterward, I met up with the rest of the crew. The last thing I remember was the girl I'd saved and I, both of us hysterically happy to be alive, telling everyone what had happened in the air.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/18/2006

Swimming at the springs with some friends and seeing a bunch of strange animals that I knew belonged more in the ocean than in a spring, including a huge red lobster that was like 2 1/2ft long.

----------


## ExoByte

Been reading a while, never actually responded, but your dreams are AMAZING. I love how action packed they can be&#33; Its like watching a movie&#33; The way you explain everything I can perfectly picture it in my head  :smiley:  

Keep it up&#33; Hopefully once I start getting Lucid my Journal will be as interesting as yours  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, ExoByte&#33; Hope I can keep you entertained.  ::cooler:: 

And you&#39;ll get it, soon enough.  ::wink::  The journey is usually more important than the destination, so just keep enjoying the dreams you&#39;re having, and you&#39;ll be lucid before you know it. 

12/19/2006

All I remember from this one is being in a school gymnasium and practicing gymnastics with a bunch a friends. I was working on an aerial to back-handspring to no-handed backflip combination and kept screwing up on the last flip. I was landing all fucked up. Most of the time I couldn&#39;t complete the rotation and kept landing softly on my stomach, but sometimes I&#39;d make it to my feet, but I would land _hovering_ and couldn&#39;t get my feet to touch the floor. Whenever that happened, I&#39;d slowly float down to the floor and it was pissing me off because I just wanted to land it correctly and couldn&#39;t figure out why the hell I was floating.  ::rolleyes:: 
At one point I was beginning to realize that the sense of fear of hurting myself was leaving me, because I was either landing with hardly any impact at all, or I was landing after floating to the ground. (I get nervous as HELL doing backflips, now, and will hardly ever do them. I&#39;ve had some bad experiences with them, and it only takes one to scare the shit out of you. lol. That&#39;s probably why I&#39;m having so much trouble in the dream.)
I remember that I ended up running across the bleachers, jumping off into an aerial and landing a few bleachers down, facing the opposite way, and jumping into a backflip down, over the few remaining bleachers. I&#39;m not really too sure, but I think I still ended off floating a foot or two off of the ground.
Was slightly buzzed, though, so I&#39;m excusing myself from missing all of those clues for lucidity.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/21/2006

*Dream One*
_Hardly working_

I was at work and just clowning around with a bunch of the girls. (I work with mostly women) They were hovering around something that someone had set on Nicoles desk, which is the desk right in front of mine thats near the center of the office, so most things on display get put there. I couldnt tell what they were doing at first, but they were giggling like crazy. When they moved I could see that one of them had thrown together a bunch of nicknacks and made what looked like a massive blunt. I shook my head, laughing at how they were acting like little girls (which they all do. Haha).
I dont really think any of them smoke, though, so it kind of struck me as weird. Ivis asked me if I smoked and I showed her my nearly-empty smoking tin. (that I, for some reason had with me, _at work?_?) I was like Why? Do you? and, to answer, she pulled out a tin just like mine, full of bud, and scooped some of hers into my tin, along with some rolling papers, and just smiled.

Some time around here, I noticed that I was only wearing my bathrobe. 
I didnt even think too much about it. I just stood up and turned around, facing the wall, and began to put on some clothes that just happened to be down on the floor, beside me, using the long back of the robe as a cover. I figured not doing so would have beeninappropriate. Haha.
As I was just about to pull up my boxers, I noticed that one of the girls was suddenly standing right beside me, leaning in to get a peek around the side of my robe. Cant remember who it was, though. She gave me a seductive smile and commented on how big I was. I just gave her a passive grin and continued getting dressed. 

Later, we were supposed to have this conference with some of the big-wigs from the top of our corporation. The main conference room looked more like a large classroom and had a wall-length window that led out onto the roof of the floor below us, that protruded out a few yards. In the middle of the conference some of my friends and I just got bored, so we got up and walked out onto the roof to enjoy the fresh air. The building was somewhat of a skyscraper, instead of the 6 story building I really work in.

*Dream Two*
_"City to City"_

Was with a bunch of my old friends from Lake Mary. I cant remember where we were going, but I was driving and my car was loaded down with people. We had to stop somewhere and I was letting a friend out of the backseat. There were so many people, though, that he was having trouble getting out. It was like he was wedged in a cramped spot and was trying to get himself unstuck. Finally, he pulled so hard that he popped out of the car like a cork from a champagne bottle, ripping out my entire seat, that he was obviously still seatbelted to.  ::rolleyes:: 
He just crashed down onto the street, with the chair, lying on his side like some fighter pilot who ejected, still attached to the cockpit seat. We were all clowning the hell out of him.

Later, Jesse called me and asked if Id come pick him up. He said he was with some chick but, between the two of them, they didnt have a car. So I agreed and, car loaded with people again, I drove out to Deltona from Lake Mary (which is weird because I live in Deltona, not Jesse. He obviously lived there in the dream, but lived in Lake Mary, in real life.) and once we got to Deltona, I knew something wasnt right. I pulled over to the side of the road and called Jesses phone.
Instead of saying, wait a minute, you dont live in Deltona I said waitare you at your house? (still thinking he lived in Deltona. Damn fucked up dream logic.  ::shakehead::  ) He said nah, Im at this girls house in Lake Mary. 
"Shit," I thought.
Without telling him that Id driven about 30 miles, all the way out to Deltona, I just told him wed be there soon. We stopped at a house in Deltona for a minute and I was sitting on the couch, talking to Jesse on the phone again and getting directions to this girls house that was back in Lake Mary. (It was either my house or Todds, since we are the only two that I know live in Deltona. It didnt look like either of our houses, though) I was writing the directions down in my sketch pad and Todd was laid out on another couch, in his girls lap. He was asleep and she was rubbing his head smiling at me and saying something like Awww. Isnt he just adorable when hes asleep? I rolled my eyes at her and got off the phone with Jesse, about ready to make the ride back out to where we just came from.

----------


## Man of Shred

> 12/21/2006
> 
> *Dream One*
> _Hardly working_
> 
> 
> 
> Some time around here, I noticed that I was only wearing my bathrobe. 
> I didnt even think too much about it. I just stood up and turned around, facing the wall, and began to put on some clothes that just happened to be down on the floor, beside me, using the long back of the robe as a cover. I figured not doing so would have beeninappropriate. Haha.
> ...




 haha gotta love how sometimes those embarrassing dreams can work in your favor&#33;  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> haha gotta love how sometimes those embarrassing dreams can work in your favor&#33; 
> [/b]



Hahaha. Right? If anything that embarassing every happens in waking life, I hope it goes over just as smoothly.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/22/2006
_Party at Grandmas_

This started at my Grandmas house (my dads mom). She was throwing a party and there were a bunch of chicks my age, in the crowd. I went outside and the party seemed to be continued across the street. There was a tent set up and a lot of people were just hanging out beneath it. 
The neighborhood then proved to be a mix between my Grandmas and my own, because the house next door to hers (in the dream) turned out to be _my_ next door neighbors (in real life) and not the people that really live next to her. Her (my) neighbors were outside and they were shooting a model rocket that took off with as much power and intensity of the real space shuttle. 
A lot of people decided to crash in the house, for the night, so about 5 of these girls ended up staying over. Throughout the night many of these random girls were coming downstairs and out of the guest rooms, while everyone else was supposed to be sleeping, and wed mess around a little bit. I remember one thing that stuck out in my mind was that the couch I was sleeping on, was turned so that it faced the large window behind it, instead of the normal way, toward the living room.
Also, in the middle of the night, after I was actually sleeping (in the dream) for a while, I had to get up and use the bathroom. I wandered through the house, half asleep, and had to go through one of the rooms to get to the bathroom. Without even thinking about the rooms being occupied, I just walked into one. One my way through, I looked over in the dim light and caught a glimpse of two of the chicks from the party on one of the beds, just going at it. One was face-down in a pillow with her ass in the air and the other was driving a vibrator in her, from behind. Cool as this was, I was half-dead and had to piss, so I didnt really even pay them any attention. I walked into the bathroom and closed the door. As I was using the bathroom, I heard giggling outside the door, and I could tell they were listening from the other side and whispering about me. When I was done I opened the door and could see them jumping back in the bed, as if I couldnt tell they were standing on the other side of the door. Unfortunately, I dont remember anything that happened after this.but I have a hunch.  :Hi baby: 

12/25/2006
_Aquarium Room_

Interestingly enough, this one took place at my _other_ Grandmas.
It was weird, though, because the inside was designed like my Grandmas house, which is a one-story building, but outside there was a balcony like it was the top of a three story house, or something. Outside on this balcony, was a fireplace. (Yeah, I know. Weird place to put a fireplace.) I dont know how, but somehow I figured out that the fireplace was actually a passage way. I ended up bending down and climbing through the opening. After a small tunnel, I came out of another passage way, beneath a fish aquarium. This new room was dimly lit, initially - redwood grain furnishings, giving the room a deep crimson hue, offset by blue light from all angles because the room was covered, wall to wall, in huge aquariums.
I called a few of my friends/family in through the tunnel and we started checking out this chamber. The fish in the aquariums were all enormous. I kept catching a glimpse of a really weird looking fish in one of the tanks and I moved in to get a closer look. Its body was slender, at first, as it rose up to the top of the aquarium. When it descended, the body fanned out into a bunch of huge tentacles. It was an octopus  with a head/body about as big as a beach ball and tentacles at least eight feet long. Sharing the same aquarium with the octopus was a manta ray that had nearly a ten foot wingspan.
We spent some time looking at all the fish and I went to the opposite side of the room from the entrance. I think I pressed something on the wall, and a door opened up. There was a long hallway that led to another chamber filled with nautical artifacts, charts and other relics of an obviously devoted collection to both land and sea exploration. I dont remember why, but I kept Cierra from coming down this hallway because of something that was in it. I got out my camera and started taking pictures of everything in these two rooms. 

12/26/2006
_Extreme Parkour_

All I remember of this one was running around doing some parkour. I was jumping _really_ high and far and landing on just about everything in sight. In some city, there were other people running along with me and taking a bunch of different routes. Someone tried to beat me to the top of a building by jumping off of a bunch of ledges to scale higher and higher. All I did was jump straight from the ground and up to the edge of the roof of this building which was a good 15 stories high. I caught onto the edge with my hands and forearms and was actually nervous about whether or not I could pull my legs up. Even though I jumped that high, I wasnt sure I could take a fall from that high, as easily. I heard someone cheering as I strained to pull myself up onto the roof, swinging my legs over and having gotten up there before the person that was competing with me.
After this point, we just went running/flipping/jumping from rooftop to rooftop, soaring through the air and doing aerials and other tricks over gaps between highrises. It was pretty dope. Shortly after this, the scene seemed to change a little bit, we were still jumping through the sky, onto buildings, but somehow ended up on the roof of an old castle. (Cant help but think about the castle on the skyscraper rooftop in the cartoon Gargoyles, though I cant be sure this one was actually _on_ a rooftop. I wonder if there is any connection. Anyway)
Sometime around here, there was a helicopter that began shooting at everyone that was doing parkour. The last thing I remember is getting shot at, while running, and ducking around behind the base of one of the castles towers.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*sneaks in*

You have the greatest dreams. I don&#39;t even know where to start or what to comment on. All of them are simply amazing. 

*sneaks out again envying you*
 :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Thanks, Vex.  ::content:: 

Don&#39;t bother getting _too_ envious. You&#39;ve been having some pretty good ones, lately, yourself.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

12/28/2006

All I really remember is that this was a really intricate dream. Just about everything is lost, though. I remember driving the Grand Prix really fast on a dirt road, next to a lake. I was cutting the corners really close and making the back end swing out, almost sliding off the embankment a few times. This was in third person.
Thats only a small section of the dream though. The rest of it involved hanging out with a bunch of people, somewhere outdoors. There was one girl, in particular, who was with me. I know there was some sort of intense situation that happened, as usual, but I cant remember what it was.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey O, I came to tell you that I had yet another dream with you in it.  ::content::  

I also caught up on your last few days of dreams, and I found it interesting that I also had an "Aquarium Room" type dream last night.

Anyway...cool dreams, as always.   :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, TS.  ::content:: 

Yeah, that sounded like a pretty wild dream you had, with me in it. Heh. And as far as the aquarium room goes; Great minds think alike, eh?  ::goodjob2:: 

12/29/2006
"Buster Sword Bust"

All I really remember of this one is that I was at some kind of sword convention or something. A bunch of my friends were there with me. I was digging through a crate that had a whole bunch of replica swords in it. I was getting upset because they were all replicas with dull blades, but when I came across a peice of Cloud&#39;s Six-Piece Sword from Advent Children, it was sharp as hell. I kept digging through this huge crate looking for the other peices for it, so I could take it home with me, and I think I ended up finding most of them.
For some reason, though, when I said the word "sword," in conversation, to a friend of mine, some cop heard me and arrested me. Apparently you had to call everything "daggers," while at the convention because "swords" implied something illegal. Kinda like how you can&#39;t say "bong" in a bong shop.

And for anybody that has been living under a rock and don&#39;t know what the Six-Piece Sword looks like, by now:

Individual pieces:
http://i2.ebayimg.com/04/i/07/52/87/f9_1_sbl.JPG

Combined into one:
http://i17.ebayimg.com/01/i/07/46/67/09_1_sbl.JPG

----------


## oneironut

*from under my rock* "Hey, cool looking swords&#33;"   ::wink::

----------


## 888

can you lot with the same  names number yourselves as i cant remember who is who and keep having to reread all your posts so i can remembr which iron nut is which?
cmon youre dreamers, be original&#33;
 ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

One is Oneiro*naut* and one is oneiro*nut*, but I agree it&#39;s Really confusing...


...but I _was_ here, first.  :tongue2: 

Haha.

----------


## oneironut

> One is Oneiro*naut* and one is oneiro*nut*, but I agree it&#39;s Really confusing...
> ...but I _was_ here, first. 
> 
> Haha.
> [/b]



Lol, sorry, if I had the members list in front of me when I registered, I would&#39;ve picked something else, but the form accepted the name I wanted and here we are. The controls at least let me add a little disclaimer to my avatar, hopefully that will help.

Oh wait, I thought this was my journal thread I was posting to. Excuse me. *leaves*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oh wait, I thought this was my journal thread I was posting to. Excuse me. *leaves*
> [/b]



Hahaha.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## odds

Hey Oneironaut, good to see you&#39;re *still* having amazing dreams.  ::D: 

Gotta love that dressing-dream, I have too many like that, but they don&#39;t turn out as well as yours did, ahha.

----------


## Pastro

Hey man just wanted to let you know I had my 21st lucid, thanks for all the help so far its been very helpful&#33;&#33;
Happy new year man&#33;

Hey man just wanted to let you know I had my 21st lucid, thanks for all the help so far its been very helpful&#33;&#33;
Happy new year man&#33;

I am going to start a online dj soon and will hopefully fill it up with all of my old entries as well&#33;

[Hope this wasn&#39;t too off-topic or anything]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

So...I was trying to split the last thread into two, and ended up losing my first entry for the year, along with my first lucid dream. :sweat2:
Sucks, but oh well. It won't be my last.





> Hey, I think there must have been a comic book connection happening in dream land last night. I had a dream that had something to do with the Joker that I can't remember now. I just read NeAvO's journal and he had a Hulk Dream. I come here and see you had a super hero dream. 
> 
> Freakay.
>  
> 
> Congrats on your first LD of the new year.
> [/b]



That _is_ kinda freakay. Great minds think alike.  ::cooler:: 
And thanks for the congrats. 

01/04/2007

F.E. (otherwise confidential  :tongue2:  )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

01/05/2007

Was escaping some facility with Todd and some chick that was obviously really close to me. (I had just watched Children of Men again last night, and the action of the dream was really reminiscent of the movie.) It was dark in the hallways and we were having to keep low to keep from being spotted. We got out into what seemed like a huge hangar area, and got into a firefight with a bunch of the people that were supposed to be guarding us. I know that inside the building, I had some kind of an assault rifle and, once the firefight spilled outside, I&#39;d had a shotgun...which seems a little backwards, tactically, now that I think about it. 
Anyway, we ran to the front gate of this facility and jumped into two separate cars. I drove one and the girl jumped in to drive the other. Todd, for some reason, decides to hop on the hood of the car the girl was driving, which was a little Beetle, or something, and we drove off away from the people who were chasing us.
Later, we were back at home, though I have now idea who&#39;s home it was, and were all just chillin in the living room. The last thing I remember is laying down on the floor and talking to the girl.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/06/2007
"Disney Beach" / "Phantom Photo"*

Only have a couple of fragments that I was able to hang onto. I don&#39;t know whether or not they were from the same dream.

At one time, I was on a beach at night with a bunch of people I know. The waves were rolling up on the beach and we were walking about knee-deep in the water. The water was really warm and flowed with the consistency of oil, however it was still a gorgeous blue and seemed to be incandescent, lit up from within as if from the lights of some backyard pool. 
I started talking with someone about the water and they said something about the water not being real and that this was all just Disney animation. I remember being overwhelmingly impressed with how much Disney&#39;s animation has progressed. Weird.

Another fragment was back at a party at someone&#39;s house. I&#39;m pretty sure this was a different dream, now that I think of it. It was a pretty upscale party with some older people there. There was this one short-haired blonde lady that was talking to my group. She suddenly looked passed me and a look of fear came over her. I turned around to see what she was looking at.
On the wall, there was a family picture of her. Before our eyes, the picture was distorting and deterriorating. The lips of her image pulled slowly back into a fanged grin, eyes thinning into an evil glare. She turned into a demon before our eyes. She started screaming and freaking out, looking at the picture, and everyone was wondering what was wrong with her. When she was trying to explain what she saw, no one else seemed to see it. No one but me, anyway. 
I told her that I saw exactly what she saw, and we couldn&#39;t figure out what was going on. A little while later, I remember glancing over at the woman (the woman herself, not her picture) and her face suddenly flashed into the face of the same demon, glaring at me psychotically, while no one else was looking. 

There was much more to both of these dreams, but that&#39;s all I remember.

----------


## LUCIDITY NOW!

Love the dreams, noticed you still haven&#39;t gotten back at that old dude at the bottom of the first page... funny how you act like a DC that doesn&#39;t exist IRL while non-lucid.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Thanks. And yeah, I&#39;ve actually tried to incubate the old man quite a few times, over the last month or two, with no luck. I haven&#39;t forgotten about him, though, and I have a feeling we&#39;ll be meeting again, sometime soon.  :Boxing:

----------


## odds

Aiiee, that last dream seems pretty freaky. Sucks that you didn&#39;t become lucid... could&#39;ve gone up to her and molded her face back to normal&#33; Seems that you haven&#39;t been having any of your classic "matrix-style, epic battle-dreams" that you&#39;re known for having.

Watch more violence on TV&#33;  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah. It&#39;s mostly my fault, though. I&#39;ve been smoking too much lately so I&#39;ve been really apathetic to my dreaming. I&#39;m out now, though, so I&#39;m anxious to get back into the swing of things. Heh. I&#39;m sure the fun&#39;ll begin again, shortly.  ::cooler:: 

And I recently got back into watching a lot of movies. It&#39;s just a matter of time.  ::ninja:: 
Haha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/08/2007*

*Dream One*
My (deceased) dad was back. We were in our Canterbury duplex and it was late at night, I think. Mom was in the room, on the phone. I had started playing some old soul music on my computer and then went into the kitchen to get a drink. My dad was already in the kitchen, making something to eat. 

We started talking about something and I&#39;m pretty sure we had a light argument over something, but I can&#39;t remember what. My mom called me in the room and told me there was someone on the phone for me. I was about to walk out of her room, with the phone, and the cord pulled me back. She told me the cordless phone was in the living room. On the way to the living room, I saw that my dad had gone into my room to download/play music on my computer. I thought this was really strange because my dad&#39;s _never_ used my computer. I woke up before I could put 2 and 2 together, though.

*Dream Two
"Heather and Jae"*
Was walking down some city strip, passing a bunch of stores. As I was walking, I noticed two girls walking in front of me. I could see that one of them was glancing back at me by looking into some of the store windows that was passed, at my reflection. They started whispering something or other to each other and I heard one of them say "Why hasn&#39;t he said anything?" That&#39;s when I recognized one of them as this girl Heather that I haven&#39;t seen in a while. 

The two of them turned and were just about to head into a store. About to pass by them, I turned and called out "&#39;Ey, Biz&#33;" (Heather&#39;s nickname) They both turned around and Heather and I started talking and catching up with each other.

Later, we were in a bar where another old friend of mine, Jae, a boyish lesbian who&#39;s one of the coolest people I know, sitting down at a table and playing cards with a bunch of people. We sat down to play and Jae, drunk, goes to slide her chair back and start cheering because she had a good hand, but her chair got caught on my foot and she fell over backward, rolling across the floor. I couldn&#39;t help but crack up.

When she sat back down, she smacked the cards down in front of me and said it was my shuffle. I ran into _all_ kinds of trouble, shuffling these cards. First, the deck was just to thick for me to control, then I realized that there were two decks mixed in; a red and blue one. I took out the blue deck and tried shuffling again. Some of the cards were flipped the wrong way. I turned them around, shuffled again and found a couple blue ones still stuck between them. Took those out, shuffled again, and then was actually starting to find everything from paper clips to beer caps wedged in between the cards, that were keeping me from shuffling properly. That&#39;s all I remember from this one.

*Dream Three* 
*"The Haitians"*
I was a villager on some mountainous island paradise. Actually, I think I was a visitor because I didnt know much about the land until someone told me. Our village was on the top of a cliff  a circular area surrounded on the hilltop by large trees and hidden from nearly all other points on the island, it seemed. Most of us were outside and there were a bunch of children just running around and playing, having a good time. Off to one side, there was a large building whose roof was held up by stone pillars that seemed more fitting for a museum, or something. 

I dont know how the bad blood was born, but our village had a long-running conflict with a large community of Haitians that lived across a body of water that sat a mile or two away from the bottom of our cliff. We could look down over the water, and their area, but they could not look up and see us from below, mostly because we were surrounded by trees, on all sides.

I dont remember what provoked them, but somehow a long-range firefight broke out between us and them. Most of the people in our village lived in fear of the Haitians because they had superior forces, but I think it was us who started trouble with them. Some of our villagers were shooting down through the trees, off of the cliff, and onto the Haitians territory, and there were a lot of bullets coming up in our direction from down there. The women and children started screaming, telling everyone to hide because the Haitians would soon be coming up and looking for blood. Everyone scattered. All of the men took up posts in the trees, as hidden away from the open circle of the inner village as possible. Bullets were riveting into the branches of the trees all around me, as the Haitians continued firing from far below. I saw one of our men, shooting back at them, get sprayed with bullets, a few feet away from me, and he went down.

A short while after the firing stopped, I looked out over the center of the village and saw a large group of men approach with guns. Of course, I didnt have a gun, myself. My heart started pounding and I could hardly breathe. I was in a twisted position, trying my best to lay flat with a large branch covering most of my body, so that I was partially hidden from view, staring down through the leaves at these men. They caught a few of our villagers and were making demands that we must meet so that they wouldnt come back and lay waste to all our women and children. They then began destroying some of our tools and whatnot. One of the men turned in my direction and squinted through the trees, directly at me. He pointed his gun at me and demanded that I come out of hiding. Reluctantly, I climbed down and walked over to him.

He grabbed me by my neck and spun me around, shoving his gun barrel against my back. I was then herded toward the building at gunpoint and I could hear a frightful reaction from some of our other villages as they watched me get escorted off. I had a feeling I was about to be executed. For some reason, this man pushed me into the building where most of the women and all of the children were. Surprisingly enough, this room looked like a somewhat modern, yet impoverished, school. The children stared at us, wide-eyed, as the man pushed me up against a table. He was about to make an example out of me and kill me in front of all of these children. 

Even though my stomach was against the table, the man shoved his gun harder into my back, pushing me forward. The table slid for a moment but then got caught on something. The man kept on pushing, like he was trying to push the gun barrel into my back like a knife. He pushed so hard that I actually split the heavy wooden table _in half_ and fell forward, through it, against the next table. He did the same thing again, driving the gun barrel into my back hard enough to press me through the table, splintering it. The only thing in front of me now was the wall. With my chest against the wall, I felt the gun against my back again. He started to push and he kept on pushing. Talk about pain. I think he was seriously trying to impale me with the gun barrel. The pressure was squeezing me up against the wall, my back arching against the torturous sensation. I didnt know what to do because fear of being shot in the back kept me paralyzed. The harder he pushed, the worse the pain got until, finally, it became unbearable. A low groan from my mouth escalated into a loud, agonizing yell. Just as I felt the gun was about to penetrate my back, I woke up, the pain fading away as quickly as my eyes had opened.

----------


## LUCIDITY NOW!

can&#39;t see how you didn&#39;t interpret the difficulty in shuffling cards as a cue to RC.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> can&#39;t see how you didn&#39;t interpret the difficulty in shuffling cards as a cue to RC.
> [/b]



Heh. Well, given some of the crazy dream scenarios I&#39;ve had, being completely oblivious to RC&#39;s, it&#39;s not that surprising.  ::chuckle:: 

But seriously, though, I&#39;m really out of practice when it comes to RC&#39;s and whatnot. Just haven&#39;t been thinking too much about doing them lately, cause I&#39;ve had so much other shit going on. Oh well.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

[Edit: Dream Three from yesterday (previous page) has been updated]

*01/09/2007*

Went to sleep dead-set on finding the old asian guy to fight, but I guess my subconscious had other plans.  :tongue2:  

*Dream One
Motocross*
Me, Todd and some young kid were out in the middle of a rocky mountain area, riding dirtbikes. I remember coming to a soft patch of sand and trying to do some doughnuts (which I cant do very well, IRL). I was able to get around a couple of times, but it was sloppy as all Hell. We went ripping across these rocks and dunes, jumping off insane cliffs and just racing around like madmen. Good times.

*Dream Two
Shadow of the Bat*
Interesting bit of role-reversal on this one, as Im hardly ever (_if_ ever) rolling with the villains. 
Anyway, I was in the backseat of this getaway car and we were hauling ass down this city street, at night, after wed just pulled a heist. I turned and looked out the back window and I saw something chasing us. I couldnt tell what it was, because it was jet black and I could only see a few couple of small sections at a time, in the limited light available. Whatever it was, though, it was big, it was flying, and it was catching up to us.
It swooped in closer and I could finally tell that it was the trademark symbol of Batman, a widespread silhouette of his cape, stretched out with a solidity that could have only suggested the memory-foam cape from Batman Begins. He was gliding in fast enough to where he actually began to fly over the top of us. I leaned my head further back in the window to try to see straight up into the sky overhead. Between the passing streetlights, I saw the cape collapse. The dark blob of a figure dropped out of the sky and smashed down onto the rear windshield, Batmans boots cracking and spider-webbing the glass right above my head. He wasnt able to break it, though, and he bounced back into the air, flaring out the cape again, into the glider. Once again, the mysterious Bat silhouette was chasing us. I dont think he ever ended up catching us, though.

I thought it was pretty tight that I never actually _saw_ Batman. I only saw his cape take and lose shape, and a small glimpse of his boots when he dropped down to land on the car, staying true to that whole mystique which is The Dark Knight.  ::cooler:: 

[Edit: This reminds me of a dream I had the other night, where I _was_ Batman, that I forgot to add in my journal. Cant remember what day it was though. The only thing I remember about it, is that I had a mission that I had to keep doing over and over, until I got it right. Each time, I would start off on a high rooftop. Id jump off of the roof and glide straight down to the ground, landing in an alleyway in a low, Batmanlike, crouch and then Id go off and try to complete whatever the objective was. I kept screwing it up, though, and I think someone kept dying because of it. Each time that would happen, the dream would recycle and Id start off on the rooftop again, jumping down to land in the alley and repeat the whole scenario over and over. Must have done it at least 3 or 4 times. Cant remember what the actual mission was, though.]

*Dream Three
Internet Restriction, Porn and D* 
In this dream, I was at work. For some reason I was called into the office of one of the supervisors, even though his office, in the dream, was where one of the female supes office is. He told me that I was causing a problem by continuously using the internet to look up porn at work (which I dont do.) At first I was like What are you talking about? Ive never looked at porn at work, but then he pulled out a binder and said that theyve been keeping a log of all of the sites that Ive been going to. He started flipping through his binder and it was like looking at a porn magazine  nothing but page after page of X-rated material. Actually, even as a porn mag, it would have been impressive. The pictures were all blown up and glossed over and, actually, somewhat classy, as if it were a collection of Playboy spreads.

Even with this, though, I had no idea where all this crap came from. I tried to plead my case that the only thing I ever really do online at work, that Im not supposed to, is check out Dream Views. He wasnt buying it, and said I was restricted from using the internet. Sometime during our conversation, some of the girls at work were just walking in and out of his office, many of them stopping to look at the binder that was left open on his desk. They knew that I was getting in trouble for looking at porn at work, which was kind of embarrassing. One of the girls, though, who was kind of big, (though I wouldnt call her fat) with a cute face, seemed to be excited by the fact that I was looking at porn. (wish I could remember who the hell it was) When no one was paying too much attention, she told me that she thought I was sexy and started flirting real heavy.

Later that day, she told me she had no ride home and asked if I could take her. I didnt see too much of a problem with it. We were driving for a pretty long time, and she was just giving me directions. She was also rubbing on my thigh and trying to get me all heated up. Truth be told, it was working and I had a pretty good idea that wed be getting down, once we got to her house. Finally, after driving a long time, I asked her where exactly she lived. She said Kissimmee, which is a good hour or so from where we were. Im like KISSIMMEE?&#33; and I pulled over into the plaza parking lot that we were just about to pass. I told her that I had no idea that we were going all the way to Kissimmee. 

She said something like Well, we dont have to wait until we get to Kissimmee, and she leaned over and started rubbing my leg again. I was talking about how I wasnt looking forward to driving to Kissimmee at all. She obviously wasnt on the same page. But, of course, she started getting the better of me. We started making out in the car and I could tell that we werent going to make it all the way to Kissimmee. I started driving around looking for some secluded spot in or around the parking lot but, everywhere I drove, there would be cars parked with people just sitting in them for no fuckin reason at all. Finally I was like screw it, well go back to my place, since its closer. (which is really funny because, being that wed driven nearly halfway to Kissimmee, it would be twice as long to get back to Deltona, where I live. Lol.)

Anyway, by the time we got to my house, we were both so hott that we didnt even make it inside. I pinned her back against the wall, in the garage, after the door closed, lifted her up by her thighs, and we just started going at it. The sex was amazing, after such a long build-up and, once we finished, we went inside. Inside, I must have still had sex on the brain because, when I turned on the TV, it was porn. Almost immediately, we were both riled up again. Wed been standing behind the bar, which faces the TV so I pretty much just bent her over the bar and started banging her again, from behind. 

Now, in the middle of everything, she actually transformed into a girl I used to know, (D) who had a slightly larger body and was a complete psychopath. I wasnt attracted to this girl in the least but, seeing as how I was already in the middle of having sex, I didnt think anything of it. Then something hit me. I remembered a rumor about this girl a while ago. I stopped and said Wait, D, didnt I hear you had Chlamydia, a long time ago? Shes like No. That shit wasnt true. For a second there, I was relieved, but then she said But I _do_ have and then she named two diseases that I cant remember. I was like Are those STDs? A little embarrassed, she said Yes. I couldnt believe what Id just heard.

I could feel fear and rage building up inside of me and, just before I exploded and gave this girl a piece of my mind, I heard the garage door open. My mom had just come home and we were both in the kitchen, D with no clothes on, and me with my pants down around my ankles. Instantly we scattered. She ran around to the other side of the kitchen wall and I ran across the living room, pulling up my pants and practically diving toward the TV to turn off the porn. The second I pressed the off button, my mom comes in. She sees that Id just shut the TV off and says something like Oh thats alright, Im not going to be watching it anytime soon, so, if you were watching something, dont turn it off on my account. I said Nah, I was about done, anyway. I walked over to the kitchen and passed my mom, positioned to where, if mom was going to talk to me, shed have to face me and away from the garage door. As I was talking to her, D, half-dressed and carrying some of her clothes in her hand, makes a break for it. Mom caught her out of the corner of her eye and simply said Hi, D. D said Hi, but didnt turn around and kept going until she reached the garage. Having been caught, I followed D to the garage and heard mom say something behind my back, but I dont know what it was. 
I know D and I started talking about something in the garage, but I dont remember anything else.

*Dream Four
"Advanced Lucid Task Completed"*
This dream was about a keg party Id gone to, last weekend. The house belonged to a guy that Id just met, that night, and the party was out in the backyard. They had a homemade half-pipe out back and everyone was just kinda hanging out, around it, getting drunk. 

I dont remember much about the dream, before becoming lucid, but I think it was just a recognition of being this being the same party Id been to, a few days earlier, that made me realize I was dreaming. Immediately, I disassociated myself with everything that was going on and tried to think of what it was I wanted to do, when I became lucid. Id completely forgotten about looking for the old man and the first thing that popped into my head was the lucid task. The snowman was the only one I could remember at the time but, seeing as how I was at a party, it would have been the perfect time to ask if there were any lucid dreamers around, to complete the basic task.  ::roll:: 

Anyway, I was looking around this _snowless_ backyard and thinking Great. How the fuck am I supposed to build a snowman? Do I make it snow? Do I just manifest the snowman? Do I just manifest enough snow to Make the snowman? I figured that just manifesting a complete snowman would be kinda cheap, so I figured Id make one from scratch. At first, I tried just making the round sections of snow appear, one at a time. I held up my fingers and tried a little wizardry, but I couldnt get anything to appear, no matter how hard I tried. So then, I figured making it snow might do the trick, but that didnt prove to be much easier. I started concentrating on visualizing a snow-covered scene. I was thinking about everything that I could associate with snow, convinced that, the more realistic that I could visualize it, the more solid it would all be and wouldnt just be a fleeting concept of snow. 

I was thinking off everything snow related, Christmas decorations, sleds, everything. Even before the snow, there were huge Christmas ornaments like Lawn Santas and shit just appearing all over the backyard. But I just Could NOT make it snow. I even stopped once to look at my hands and solidify the dream. I kept trying again, though, and finally got a hazy bit of snow to just layer the ground. It didnt even fall from the sky, it just appeared. Then, telekinetically I started rolling some snow and sticks around with my mind. Finally, I made the snowman, but it was partially hidden behind the half-pipe. I walked over to it and, since the only light in the backyard was coming _from_ the half-pipe, the area behind it was almost pitch black. I could barely even see the snowman, but I was able to manifest a carrot or something for the nose (cant remember exactly what I used, but it was orange) but I dont think I took the time to put eyes or a mouth on it. Next, I was thinking about bringing it to life. Id never brought something to life in an LD, before, and I tried to make it as simple as possible. I simply decided that this snowman was now alive and then I just stood there, looking at the shadowy white figure and waiting for something to happen.

All of a sudden, this snowman comes to life and just starts straight-up _assaulting_ me with snowballs. It was like the snowballs were just appearing in the snowmans hands, as the ones before it left, and they were coming at me like machinegun fire. (This seemed completely random at first but, now that I look back on it, Im reminded of that movie where Michael Keaton becomes a snowman and starts machine-gunning all these snowballs at some kids. It was like that but a lot more brutal.) It was so bad that, even though I was lucid, I had to run off to the side and duck and dodge all these snowballs because I was getting completely overwhelmed.

Somewhere around here, though, the dream lost all solidity and faded away. 

After this, I had a bunch of dream fragments. The scenes kept changing over and over, and I would constantly realize I was dreaming, just in time for the scene to change again, and Id have to find lucidity, all over, each time. There was one where I was in a school cafeteria and another where I was back at home and I looked in the bathroom mirror and I had this _Weird_ head of hair. It was all shaved on the sides, but the top was like a poofy black S-curl from Hell, that was pretty much a shapeless mass of loose, untamed knots.

----------


## Twoshadows

Great job on completing the Task.

I love all the challenges you had to go through to get the snow... 





> Even before the snow, there were huge Christmas ornaments like Lawn Santas and shit just appearing all over the backyard. [/b]



  ::chuckle::    That&#39;s very funny...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, TS.  ::content:: 

Yeah, it was _REALLY_ hard, trying to get the whole snow thing going. As far as the lawn ornaments, though, there was one particular Santa that was a good 10 feet tall and had this weird, psychotic, toothy grin on his face. I couldn&#39;t even begin to describe it. Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/10/07
WhoSane?*"

I was with a bunch of friends at a nightclub. It reminded me a lot of Tabu, but with a bunch of subtle changes. One of the changes was that there was a concession area that was separated from the dance floor, and in a completely different room, whereas Tabu has the dance floor and bar in the same area. I broke away from my friends and went out to the concession area. It was actually day time, in the concession area, and it was a lot like being at the snack bar at a college football stadium. When I got to the window, I bought a couple of drinks. A Middle-Eastern guy was working the stand and he either had a nametag that said Apu or he told me his name was Apu. I cant remember which but, regardless, I knew that was his name. The total came up to like 6 bucks and all I had on me was my Visa. I tried to pay with the Visa, but he said there was a &#036;8 minimum for credit/debit. Annoyed (because I _hate_ minimum restrictions when trying to use my card) I started looking around for something else to buy, that I know I didnt really want, anyway.

Out of nowhere, there was an explosion off to one side of me, and in walks Saddam Hussein, himself, along with a small entourage of officers. For no reason at all, he just starts going ape-shit on the stadium and his group begins killing everyone in sight. I cant remember the actual dialogue, but somehow I got singled out by Hussein because he was really close with Apu, the concession clerk, and he somehow knew that I was frustrated with the &#036;8 minimum, so he took my frustration as disrespect. Before I knew it, I was running for my life as everything from machinegun fire, to rockets, to grenades was being hurled in my direction. They had absolutely no regard for anyone else in the crowd. As I was running and zig-zagging through all of these people, large crowds were being blown apart and riddled with bullets that were meant for me. I left the club and these maniacs chased me, rockets pretty much destroying everything around me. I was fuckin booking like a track star, though. Haha.

The scenery around me made a subtle transition from an American city street, to what seemed like an Iraqi neighborhood. The onslaught continued, though  men, women and children being annihilated, circumstantially, while I sprinted along an erratic, snaking path away from Hussein and Co. 

As if this all wasnt random enough, whos house do I end up going to for help? Uday Hussein, Saddams (also deceased) son. (I dont even know what he looks like IRL. Lol.) Nice house, too. Anyway, I run in through his door and catch up to him while hes in his kitchen. Frantically, Im screaming something along the lines of Uday&#33;&#33; Help me&#33; Saddam has gone fucking Berserk and hes going to kill me&#33; Uday, of course, simply gives me the most pitiful look and then busts out laughing. Im suddenly thinking to myself Crap. This was a *great* idea.  ::roll::  So, the door opens and Saddam and crew come walking in. Uday, still laughing, leans in and gives Saddam a big hug and the entire group turns to look at me, in unison, smiling. Figuring I was about 10 seconds away from being slaughtered, I suddenly made a break for a glass patio door that I noticed off in the corner of my eye. Even though it only took me about 2 seconds to reach the door, I had time to wonder how much crashing through a glass and wood-grid door was going to suck, and brace myself to get shredded by the glass. Surprisingly, though, I pushed the entire door straight off the hinges, uniformly. While running, full-speed, again, I remember wondering just how in the hell I got through the glass door without breaking it.

I dont remember anything else after this, though.

*01/11/2007*
Short dream about being on some type of police force or something. There were only a few of us, at first, and we raided a huge airplane hangar full of criminals. There was a MASSIVE, intense, firefight. We drove whichever criminals we didn&#39;t kill or arrest out of the area and once they were gone, we inspected the place and found a room with an insane cache of weapons. While we were moving the weapons out, a monster truck suddenly smashed in through one of the hangar walls. The badguys were back, with reinforcements. Even with all the assault rifles, shotguns and whatnot around me, I ended up picking up two sweet-looking Glocks and a bunch of clips. We all streamed out into this hangar and the firefight continued. We were outnumbered, though, and spent a lot of time on the defensive. Finally, just when we were beginning to get overwhelmed, _our_ reinforcements came, along with a helicopter. 
The fight intensified for just a while longer and we ended up winning. When it was over, there was an old, English guy, who was obviously a partner of mine, flying the chopper. Somehow he managed to maneuver the helicopter down into the hangar, even though the hangar door was only about 2 feet over the top of the rotors, after the helicopter was resting on the ground. The last thing I remember about the dream is asking him what took him so long to get here with back up, and how in the hell he got the helicopter through the hangar door, impressed with his flight skills.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock::  

Wow @ those last two entries. I can&#39;t believe you sought safety at Saddam&#39;s son&#39;s house. That&#39;s really strange and funny. lol

Congrats on completing the snowman task. Hilarious that he attacked you after you brought him to life.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao @ Uday&#39;s house, too. 

Yeah, it&#39;s not too often than I do something _that_ illogical. Lol. I don&#39;t know where the hell that idea came from.  ::lol:: 

And thanks on the congrats........damn, punk-ass snowman. :sweat2:

And that "Shadow of the Bat" dream has "Vex" written all over it. Lmfao.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock::  

I forgot about the Shadow of the Bat dream. I was going to comment on it before but apparently it slipped my mind. 

Yes... that was a vexy dream if I ever read one.   ::lol::  

That _is_ pretty cool how you never actually saw Batman, just fleeting glimpses. Definately gives the dream that mysterious flavor that&#39;s associated with the Dark Knight. Do such dreams come out of the blue or are they influenced by something earlier in the day?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

As far as I could tell, it came out of the blue. There could have been something earlier on in the day that brought it on but, if there was, I didn&#39;t pick it up. Heh.

----------


## Xei

> I was thinking off everything snow related, Christmas decorations, sleds, everything. Even before the snow, there were huge Christmas ornaments like Lawn Santas and shit just appearing all over the backyard. But I just Could NOT make it snow.[/b]



Haha, that got me laughing. ^__^

Great stuff as always, O.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hehe. Thanks, Xei.  ::content::

----------


## odds

Holy shit on that last huuuge lucid&#33; Good job on that... how long would you say that lucid lasted? Seemed like hours didn&#39;t it?  :smiley: 

Btw, I forgot. Which method do you most commonly use?

Good stuff&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ey, Odds.
Thanks, man. Which lucid do you mean, though? The Advanced Task one where I built the snowman? Nah, that one really didn’t last very long, it was just really detailed and sometimes, in trying to recall all the details, they seem a little longer, written out, than they  actually were. Heh.

And as far as techniques: Man, I’m so damn undisciplined. I hardly ever stick to any techniques. My most consistent ways of becoming lucid, I’d say, are either WBTB or just DILDs. I hardly ever gain lucidity from using WILDs or even MILDs, but I did happen to try out MILD last night and become lucid. I can’t remember what triggered it, though.

*01/15/2007*

Damn. A lot of dream activity last night. It was some work, just trying to remember as much as I could. I went to sleep after taking a multivitamin and was focused on realizing when I’m dreaming. What’s strange is that, the way some of these dreams chained together, it almost seems that they could have been the same dream but, as groggy as I was, the few times I woke up, during the night, it’s really hard to tell.

*Dream One
”Tailless Meteor”*
I’d say this was a MILD, but I don’t really remember whether I became lucid because of the auto-suggestion I was using, when I fell asleep, or as a DILD, due to some dream content. Whatever the case, there is a whole section of this LD that I can barely remember, as it was my first recalled dream of the night, and there was a lot going on, afterward.

I was with Joe and Todd and we were out in the sticks, somewhere, at night. I think Joe had his truck, but it was a beige color instead of dark blue/black. I remember that, throughout the dream, I checked my hands probably 3 or 4 times because the dream kept destabilizing. One of the times I looked at my hands, my palms had all these scars all over them, like razor slashes that had been healed over for years, but still protruded just a little bit.

Todd had gone off somewhere, and Joe and I were getting in his truck. I looked overhead and saw a meteor flying over us. It was huge and obviously close enough to us to be within the Earth’s atmosphere. There was no fire trail behind it, though and that disappointed me. I thought it ruined the whole affect of having a meteor pass overhead. I raised my hand and I tried to will a huge fire trail behind the rock, but I wasn’t able to do it before the meteor disappeared over the horizon.

The only thing I really remember after this was walking through a convenience store.

*Dream Two 
“Street Party” / “Spider-Man’s Double”*
There was a massive street party, downtown. My friend Melissa was down from New York and her, Joe, Todd and I were all hanging out. Todd was talking to some chick I didn’t recognize and Melissa and I were pretty much keeping each other company. There is not a lot of this party that I remember, but I do know that I was _Drunk_. This had easily replaced whatever I’ve logged, earlier, as the drunkest I’ve ever been in a dream. At some point, I was wandering off toward one of the alleyways in the city. I wanted a little bit of time to let the world stop spinning, and I could tell I was about 15 seconds away from just passing out, wherever I stood.

I heard someone calling me and talking about how drunk I was and, when I turned around, another friend of mine, Samara, shows up with two of her girlfriends. I really didn’t feel like talking to either of them, though, as fucked up as I was, and kept hinting that I wanted them to leave me alone. Sam kept hitting on me though and I could tell that one of her friends, a really thin chick with (I think) short, blonde hair, was eyeballing me really hard, too. Finally, I couldn’t take the disorientation anymore and I, literally, fell over on my face, too weak to stand up. Luckily, I landed on a mattress that just _happened_ to appear, out of nowhere. Lol. Sam’s blonde friend was the first to grab a spot on the mattress and curl up next to me. I’m pretty sure the others did the same too, but I’m not sure. Seconds later, I passed out, still in the middle of the alley.

When I awoke, it was daytime and I was in someone’s apartment. The same mattress that I’d fallen asleep on, in the alley, was now in this person’s living room. Come to find out, it was either Sam’s apartment, or one of her friends’. I got up and the blonde was putting on a shirt because she had to leave. After she’d gone, a few more people started coming out of the rooms, guys and girls. At some point, and I don’t know how the hell this even got tied into the dream, but Spider-Man ends up vaulting in, through one of the windows. He was acting really frantic like there was something big going on, but he never explained why he was in the room, in the first place. Then, out of nowhere, _another_ Spider-Man slowly strings his way down from the ceiling, hanging upside-down and staring directly into the face of the first Spider-Man. No one in the room knew what to say, during this awkward silence. 

The silence was broken though, when the tell-tale black ooze strung its way down around the inverted Spider-Man, crawling over the red and blue uniform and wrapping around him from mask to toe, turning him into the evil Symbiote Spider-Man. The two of them immediately began fighting in the tiny apartment, flipping off of, and sticking to, just about everything in sight. The weirdest thing about the whole thing was that, whenever they shot their webbing, it came out as this thick, nasty looking shit that looked like a mixture between tree roots, squid tentacles and human guts. The rate at which all this shit came out of their wrists was completely ridiculous; some of the tubes of “webbing” being thicker around than a full-grown person. I remember one of the guys in the room making a comment that I’ve heard someone say, during the movies, something about “Pssh. Just look at all the webbing they’re shooting. There is no way they could have that much webbing stored up inside their body. That’s just stupid.” His tone was as if we were just watching the movie play out in front of us, and he was a critic. Pretty soon, the entire living room was covered in this dense web of shit and I think they moved their fight outside or something. Can’t remember.

Woke up shortly, typed a few things down and decided to try the WBTB method. 

*Dream Three
Flying Around / Talking With Dad / Late For Work*
I was on a, slightly deserted, street, at night. Someone was with me, but I cant remember who it was. As if a light switch had come on, I suddenly realized I was dreaming. The first thing I did was stabilize the dream by looking at my hands. I cant remember what I saw in them, though. My next order of business was trying to find the old, blind Chinese(ish) man, so we could finish our fight. I remember trying the around the corner method, to see if he would just appear, that way. That didnt work. I also tried to just make him appear in front of me. That didnt work, either. Walking around with my friend, we came to where there was a store on the side of the road. Walking toward this store was some guy with a black jacket on. I couldnt quite see what he looked like, though. Im pretty sure he had a beanie on.

While this guy was walking, somewhat toward us, but not directly, I held up my fingers toward him and focused, trying to get him to turn into the old Chinese guy. The shit just Would Not work and I was starting to get frustrated by it. Then, for no reason at all, the guy that was walking, paying us no attention, walks straight toward the wall of the store we were standing on front of. Without breaking stride, he simply steps up against the wall and begins walking, vertically, up the front of the building, hands in is pockets, like this was completely normal behavior. My friend and I looked at each other like, What the fuck? and then looked back at the guy, just as he disappeared over the rooftop. Not to be outdone, I quickly levitated up into the air, stopping just a few feet higher than the rooftop, which was only illuminated by a bright street lamp a few yards away. The guy didnt even pay me any attention. He simply kept on walking in his straight line, across the rooftop, and down the other side.

Still hovering in the air, I decided to go off and just explore a lil bit, so I started flying down the street, following this dark main road through a rural area. Traffic picked up, the further I went, a few cars passing under me. I kept trying to go faster but I couldnt get any speed, while flying, no matter how hard I tried. It seemed the harder I concentrated on going faster, the slower I went. Another car came, speeding up from behind me, passing under me and headed in the same direction I was. So, holding out one arm in front of me, I imagined as if there was a long rope tied to the car that just passed me, that had to have been going about 60-70mph. Even though it was planned, I was kinda surprised when I suddenly picked up speed, being yanked by the invisible string. Flying behind the car was pretty intense and fun as hell. I was only a good 10-15 feet off of the ground, and felt kind of like a kite. 

As we were passing a bunch of houses that sat on either side of the road, something (though I cant remember what) drew me to one of them. I disconnected from the car and stepped down into a landing on the front lawn of the unfamiliar house. I cant remember whether I opened the door or just walked through it, but not even the inside of the house looked familiar. Thats why I found it all the more strange to see my Dad, sitting on the couch with his head back and his eyes closed. Now, being completely lucid and knowing my Dad is dead, I didnt really know what to make of this situation. Since the front door was behind the couch, which sat in the middle of the living room, I walked around behind it, eyeing my Dad, suspiciously. I wasnt quite sure what my subconscious might have had in store for me, but I walked calmly, prepared for pretty much anything. As I circled around beside him, I stuck out one arm and tapped him on the arm and said, Hey, to see if he was really dead in the dream. He opened his eyes as if hed only been sleeping and looked up as if he was surprised to see me. He got up and hugged me and I told him that, even though I knew he was a DC, it was good to see him. I sat down on the couch next to him and then we just got into some conversation about how things have been going, with me. We didnt have very many of those types of conversations when he was alive, so this was actually pretty nice. 

I lost lucidity during the conversation and vaguely remember a bunch of my Dads friends coming over and all of us having a party. Things pretty much faded out, after that.

I then woke up, still at Dads house. (I very rarely fall asleep and wake up still within the same dream. I find it fascinating that it happened twice in one night.) I was not lucid though and remembered it was Monday morning, and I had to be at work. I checked my watch and it was 10 till 8:00. Shit. I was going to be late for work. I still had to go home, shower and change. I jumped in the car and, not really knowing where the hell I was, ended up going a good 10 minutes in the wrong direction. I figured this out and turned around, headed back toward my house. I knew there was no fighting it, and I was going to be _really_ late, so I stopped in some convenience store that also sold hot breakfast like sausage and eggs and shit. I remember looking at the sky to see the sun coming up. Finally ended up getting home and, when I looked at my watch, it said it was 9:30am. I was like What? Thats not right. It couldnt have taken me an hour and a half to get here. I tapped on the watch a few times and put my ear up to it. It wasnt ticking. Turns out it was broken. But then, I was trying to rationalize why it said 7:50, last time I looked at it. I dont think I actually figured this all out, before I woke up again.

It was only 5:00am, when I woke up, and I had another hour to sleep. So..I did.

*Dream Four
Indiana O*
I was Indiana Jones, at the end of the Temple of Doom movie. Wed just come out of the Temple and Moloram was trying to get the stones from me. There was either a quick flash forward or I dont remember what led up to this but, soon, we were on the broken rope bridge and hanging over the gator-infested water, hundreds of feet below. It was fucking _intense_. The bridge (which was now a ladder) was swaying and rippling with every motion that was made on it. Moloram was at the bottom of it, at first and I was making my way to the top. He eventually caught up to me, right near the top, and we started fighting for the stones. I didnt seem to be in much control of my own actions and was, consciously, just hanging on for dear life as my body did its own thing. I dont remember whether or not Moloram tried doing the ripping out the heart thing or not but things pretty much ended the same as the movie, with me throwing the stones out into the water and Moloram, instinctively, trying to catch them, plummeting off of the side of the cliff, his body smacking against the rocks a few times, and landing in the sea where the gators lay in wait.

----------


## NeAvO

Nice dreams especially the lucids  ::goodjob2::  its so cool that you ca remember lots of detail from them&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, NeAvO.

Yeah, but it&#39;s a bitch trying to remember them, sometimes. Whenever I wake up, I have to sit up in bed with my head bowed, as if meditating, and go through every single thing that I can remember, then I type up some keywords on my computer and those words make it easier to remember all the details even after I&#39;ve either gone back to sleep or started getting ready for work. If I didn&#39;t really rack my brain, _as soon_ as I woke up, I&#39;d lose everything.

I&#39;ve also tried to get in the habit of, while lucid, taking a moment to stop and go over some of the parts of the dream that I want to remember. I&#39;m not able to do that all the time but, when I do, it helps alot.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/18/2007
Imbedded.* 

Jesus, what a dream. Definitely not one of the cool action scenarios I&#39;ve come to enjoy.
Id taken a multivitamin before bed, which Im beginning to figure is a lot less necessary, seeing as how I havent been smoking at all, during the week. Usually when I take something before bed (B-6, MVs) my dreams are not only much more vivid, but intense, so I may be giving those a rest, too. Well see.
Anyway, as this dream began, I was journalist in Iraq. The sun was just starting to set and I was working along side CNNs Soledad OBrien. She was working a different topic, but we were working very close, often intertwining our stories, Id suppose. The beginning is more of a blur. I know the topic I was covering had something to do with this underground tunneling system that the mujahideen were using to tactically move around Iraq. At first, I was under the impression that I was given clearance to cover this story but at one point, as I was standing along with Soledad and her camera crew, some of the Jihadists singled me out, one, seemingly unarmed, man grabbing me by my arms and beginning to walk me away from the rest of the crew. Obviously Soledad was accepted, as they made sure to let her know that it was only me that had done something wrong. I remember her calling after me and trying to tell the hooded men that I was a part of her team. It meant nothing to them.
Being quickly guided toward the corner of a building, away from the cameras, I asked the guy where he was taking me. He said that he had orders to simply take me around the corner and execute me. I dont even think he gave me a reason. Immediately, I was terrified. I didnt know what I was going to do.
We got around the corner and into a small alley way. Scared out of my mind, I watched the man reach into the front of his pants and pull out a black pistol that looked a lot like an old Luger. As he was bringing the barrel up in my direction, I desperately lunged for the gun, grabbing it by the barrel and the mans wrist. He fought back and the two of us struggled to gain control of the weapon. The scuffle lasted a couple of seconds and it ended up with me bending his wrist to a good enough angle to slide my finger into the trigger housing and squeeze it, just as the barrel swung around to the guys head. My heart sank, even though Id killed him in self-defense, and I backed away. I didnt even have time to collect my thoughts before I saw more men coming around the corner, a few-dozen yards away. I broke into a sprint in the opposite direction and began running through all the twisting and turning alleyways, trying to lose them. The sun was going down and I was looking for any sort of shadowy places to hide. I passed a huge pen with a dog in it that started barking as I approached. I moved around the pen, constantly watching my back. 
Coming up around the next corner, I actually began hearing mom calling for me. I looked into a nearby doorway and saw a man aiming a rifle at me, but mom was nearby, motioning for me to hurry into the doorway. I went inside this building that was actually a bunker for the American forces. Mom was there as an aid and there were a bunch of people inside listening to surveillance equipment and staring at radar screens. They told me that (somehow) this building was 100% safe. Shaking, I sat down in a chair and began agonizing on how close Id come to being executed and reflecting, painfully, on the fact that Id just killed a man. For the last few seconds of the dream, I was a complete mess of emotions.

I gotta stop watching the news.

----------


## becomingagodo

> Shaking, I sat down in a chair and began agonizing on how close Id come to being executed and reflecting, painfully, on the fact that Id just killed a man. For the last few seconds of the dream, I was a complete mess of emotions.[/b]



That happen to me once. Have you seen Battle Royale 1 it was similar to that. Nearly all the people i know except my family had guns and tried to shoot me so i shot back. It feels so real that the hard part like you actually killed someone. Nice dream though and full of emotion

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Man, I keep hearing about Battle Royale and, every time I&#39;m in a position to check it out, I completely forget about it. I&#39;m going to have to write that shit down, so I can remember. But yeah, it&#39;s weird how there seem to be two different formats for violence, in my dreams. There is the happy-go-lucky, action movie gunplay type scenario and the types that feel completely realistic. I usually end up finding myself in that troubled state after the more realistic scenarios. Shit&#39;s crazy.

Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Backtracking to pick up the previous nights&#39; dreams:

*01/16/2007
Dance Floor Construction/Invasion*
In the beginning of this dream, Todd and I had these funky-ass costumes that seemed to be a mixture between rock stars and Angels. I can hardly even explain how I made the comparison but, trust me, they were wild. Well, we went to this party where everyone was dressed up. There was a huge circle around the dance floor and people were just getting down, taking turns stepping in the circle and pulling off some moves. Some of the people could really dance. Some..wellcouldnt Lol. A lot of the attempts were straight-up hilarious. Weird thing about this dance floor was that it was soaked in about 3 inches of water. At the end of one of the songs, I spun around and hit a kneeling freeze but, even though I stopped, my body kept slowly rotating as if the water on the ground was ice. Strange, but common in my dancing dreams.
Sooner or later, the owner of the party said that something had to be done about the dance floor, because people were splashing down and falling all over the place. The dream shifted into a workshop where a scientist that I can only describe as a cross between Mr. Rogers and Mr. Wizard was building a replacement dance floor. It was built on a turntable and he was putting all these strange panels around the outside like an early animation wheel. He said it was going to give a frame-by-frame effect to everyone outside the wheel, that would be watching the person dance, (which is kind of ridiculous, seeing as how the person dancing would beactually moving, and would negate the need for an animated effect. Anyway, the scientist then began going into this whole history of animation schpiel. There were a lot of us sitting around the unfinished turntable floor like high-schoolers in a woodshop class.
Suddenly one of the kids looked toward the door and said something like Uhthere is a hand with knife, at the door. He paused and was like ..Thats a Real knife, too. Everyone looked up and through the frosted-glass window on the door, there was a hand pressed up against the outside of the glass, holding a knife. It was moving around as if it was trying to find away in. The scientist guy said something like Oh no, they found me&#33; We all looked at him and someone said Who? He said THEM&#33; Thosecreatures&#33; and started running around like he needed to get out of there as soon as possible. Just then, the glass shattered and the last thing I remember is everyone running and screaming as a bunch of these creatures that resembled the Violator came climbing in through the window.

*Dream Two*
Not sure if this tied into the first dream or not, but I suddenly Woke up at my exs dads old house, and had been sleeping on the floor, along with a few friends. She comes in with her present husband and their kid (neither of whom were part of the picture back when my ex and I lived in this house, aside from the fact that he and I were friends) and they are moving stuff out of her old room and taking it to their car. It was still late at night. As they were coming in and out, their daughter, who isnt really old enough to talk now, says something about Look. (Me) is here. My ex and her husband seemed to already know that me and my friends were sleeping there, but there was no light around me and Im sure they couldnt tell that I wasnt asleep. My exs husband, copying his daughters tone, said (Me) is my bitch, and continued doing what he was doing, thinking I didnt hear him. On his way back out of the room, I was sitting up on the couch and I said (Me)s your _what_? I could tell I caught him by surprise. He didnt say anything, but forced a cocky scoff, and kept on doing what he was doing.
Shortly after, everyone was outside because the three of them were leaving. I was in my car and my friends were just about to get in. My ex and her husband, while they were piling their stuff in their car (which was a station wagon in the dream, instead of the van that they really have) they ended up putting their babys car seat on top of the car. Well, out of nowhere, their car just starts rolling out of the driveway. Before I even knew what was going on, everyone else rushes to the car and tries to stop it, somebody grabbing the baby off of the roof, just before the car slammed into the neighbors house. By then, Id just started getting out of the car, when I realized what had happen and (Ex&#39;s husband) comes running up to me like he wants to fight me, because I didnt do anything to help save his kid. I figured that, even though I didnt know what was going on until it was too late for me to do anything, everyone else already had things covered, so I wondered exactly why he felt compelled to start shit with me about it. He was all up in my face, trying to pull me out of my car even faster. But he seemed like he was completely wasted. He was all disoriented and was foaming at the mouth. I didnt even push him or swing on him because I figured that, as fucked up as he was looking, he wouldnt have been able to do anything to me anyway. Instead, I was looking at him like Jesus, what the hell is your problem? My ex, who obviously didnt agree with (Ex&#39;s Husband)s rage, pried him off of me. She told him to go inside and he walked off, staggering as if he was dead drunk or something. She watched him walk inside and said something about how embarrassing he could be, sometimes, and how she hated when he got like this. Then she looked at me as if she was in complete misery. Then sheasked me to kiss her. Im like What?? No&#33; (This was fuckin straaaange, seeing as how my ex and I _cant stand_ each other.) When I declined, it looked like she was about to burst into tears. She steps up closer to me and says Please&#33; I backed up, completely shocked, and said What is going on here? What the Hell is wrong with you people?&#33;
I wasnt able to realize I was dreaming, before I woke up.

*01/17/2007*

*Dream One*
Todd and I were playing this badass PlayStation game that reminded me of Einhander, (one of the most intense and addictive games Ive ever played) but much more detailed. The view could change from 3rd to 1st person and, even in third person, the camera would rotate all around the aircraft in dizzying ways that seemed to make the whole room spin and left us with an insane sense of vertigo. The graphics were so intense that, even when we were playing on a television, it was almost like playing the game with a VR helmet on. The images on the screen completely invaded our view.

*Dream Two*
A strange (and random) relation to last nights dream about my ex and (ex&#39;s husband). It was the same scenario, where it was night time and she and (ex&#39;s husband) were living in the old house that we used to live in. This time, though, there was a huge group of our friends simply going for a midnight jog, and (ex&#39;s husband) and I were running beside each other, talking about something. There was no hostility between us, though. 

*Dream Three*
Dont remember much about this one, but I know that I had a little sister, in it. (I dont really have one.) There were these young boys that were interested in her, (as far as kids go). I told her I was coming to town, to visit her (the town, Im guessing, was Georgia, because thats what the atmosphere felt like). When I got there, the boys were really intimidated by me and were doing whatever they could to stay on my good side.

----------


## oneironut

> *01/16/2007
> Dance Floor Construction/Invasion*
> [/b]



I&#39;ve always wondered if Mr. Rogers was really from another dimension, and now my suspicions are confirmed. Lol, what a wild dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I&#39;ve always wondered if Mr. Rogers was really from another dimension, and now my suspicions are confirmed. Lol, what a wild dream.
> [/b]



Hahaha, I know right?
Beneath that freakishly friendly exterior he&#39;s probably some ruthless, interstellar badass, hunted and sought-after by creatures from all corners of the universe.  ::rolllaugh:: 

*01/19/2007

Dream One
Drive-by*
Ugh. This one sucked so much I hesitate to even type it out. (888, Im blaming you for this latest spurt of horribly violent dreams.  :tongue2:  )

Another dream with my dad in it. We were all out in Daytona at a family members house. I cant really say whether it was a party, or just a couple of people over but, either way, most of us were standing outside, drinking, laughing and just having a good time. After a while, this van comes pulling up out of nowhere, and my dad is standing out near the edge of the driveway, closer to the road, with a drink in his hand. The van rolls slightly passed my dad, as he was facing me and the rest of the family, but then it stops just short of passing the entire driveway. Suddenly the driver leans out the window and pumps a shotgun. By the time anyone can even react, the driver puts the barrel down near my dads lower back and pulls the trigger. The shot rings out and, from the front, I can see a grapefruit-sized exit wound open just before my dad falls to the ground.
I yell for him and am just about to run over to him when the van pulls to the left and comes straight up in the driveway, the driver leaning out the window again, facing all of us. Everyone scatters and I see the barrel swing around in my direction. I stop dead in my tracks and dive backward just as a shotgun blast impacts the ground, where I was just standing. I start scrambling back on my hands and heels and throw myself behind a car, another gunshot hitting the vehicle and one pellet of buckshot lodging itself in my calf. 
Tires squeal and the shooter pulls out of the driveway and takes off down the road, not hitting anyone else. When he was gone, we all ran to my dad and pulled him up onto the front porch. He wasnt moving at all and was flooding the porch with his blood. However, the blood wasnt red but was simply water flowing out of his wound and mouth. (My mind often spares me the gory details of even the most, otherwise graphic, scenes)
It was no less horrible, though. I crossed my palms over his chest and started pumping on it, giving him CPR (a painful flashback for me because, when he died in real life, I was stuck in the same position, trying to revive him.) The more I pumped on his chest, the more water/blood flowed out of his mouth and wound. It was soon to a degree where it was almost like he was lying in a pool of water about 5 inches high, even though we were on a flat porch with no sides to let the water build.
Now, crying hysterically, (which I didnt do during his actual death, but this scenario was much more traumatizing) I finally gave up, backing away as everyone grieved. I pulled out my cell phone and, since most of the family was already here, the first person I called was my best friend, and told him that my dad was dead (another painfully familiar moment). He asked how it happened and I told him about the drive-by shooting and that I had buckshot in my leg. When I said this, I reached down to feel the wound and it was gone. I continued to rub my leg to feel for the wound, my other hand holding the phone, but there was nothing there. The more I rubbed my uninjured leg, the more the dream began to fade and I started to realize that I was rubbing my real leg, in bed. Before I knew it, the dream had gradually dissolved and I was in my bed, rubbing my leg and with my hand up to my ear as if the phone was still in it.

I quickly gathered my wits and had to force the tears from the dream world from carrying over, after I woke up.

*Dream Two*
Another party. All I really remember is that these guys had a bunch of guitars in their house and I wanted to play one of them. They all had these weird necks on them, though. Instead of being flat and straight like this ---------- they were rippled like ~~~~~~~~. This made playing them damn near impossible, and it was pissing me off. After a while I gave up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/21/2007
Hot-Shot Alien Kid*
I was out in a field, somewhere, at night. I cant remember who was with me. Looking up at the sky, there was what looked like a fighter jet coming in our direction. As it passed over-head, it then arced straight up in the air and then stalled out, coming down backward and then curving back in the same direction it had came. On that second pass, I could tell that it was a UFO, and it seemed to have changed shape, since the first time I saw it. My immediate impression was that it was some government Black Project, and I figured there was a base nearby or something. The craft changed its angle and streaked out toward the city lights in the distance. We got in the car and chased after it. 
The field was obviously somewhere in Nevada because, before I knew it, we were showing up in Vegas. We pulled up the strip, in front of this large casino, and people were already gathered around to see the driver of this UFO. It had changed shape again, by the time it touched down in the street, and looked like some futuristic imitation of a customized Earthly ride  like an Impala or an old Cutlass, or something. This kid gets out and, immediately, its like hes a rock star - flash bulbs are going off; women are screaming; reporters are jockeying for positions closest to him. Someone asked him how old he was. He said, in human years, he would be 11, though he looked more like 14-ish.
Somehow, within the fray, he gets close enough to me and whoever was with me to lean in and whisper a few things to us. He said that he was simply trying to get some good PR in right now, but that his real reason for being here was because he was a part of this sort of Intergalactic Police force and that there was a very dangerous creature hiding somewhere here on Earth, that he was sent to capture. He explained why it was he was telling us and no one else, but I cant remember why. 

(Edit: Now that I think about it, this perfectly ties into what oneironut and I had commented on, regarding Mr. Rogers.  ::rolllaugh:: 

*01/22/2007
Fuq the Police*
Awesome lucid dream. Unfortunately, I woke up at about 4 oclock, after the dream, and didnt get up to jot down any notes before falling back asleep, so Ive forgotten a few things.

So, Todd and I are on a road trip, somewhere. We stop into a gas station, late at night, and I slightly remember some small talk with a girl that was working there. We ended up leaving and getting back on the road. Soon, it was day time and we were driving down the interstate. I cant remember what the reason was but, some time during our drive, a motorcycle cop pulls up behind us and turns on his lights. We pull over onto the left shoulder, instead of the right, parking on the wide, grass median, in the center of the two opposing flows of traffic.

The cop comes over and starts being a real dick. I think we had been smoking or something, because he tells us to wait over by his bike so he can search the car. While he is over at the car, I start getting suspicious of things, but not enough to realize Im dreaming. Then, right on cue, the cop says Well, well. What is this? and he pulls out my dream journal, which happens to be in a notebook. (Funny, because I dont have a paper journal, IRL) Laughing while walking in our direction, he begins thumbing through the journal and then, out of nowhere, just starts ripping pages out of it, tearing them to pieces and throwing them all over the median. 

I was _Infuriated_. So much so, that even Todd was like  ::shock::  at the cop. I could practically hear him thinking Oohh, you shouldnt have done that. 

I dont even remember what happened next but, the next thing I knew, the cop was lying on the ground, face down. It was right around here that I realized I was dreaming (though I cant remember if I became lucid and _then_ took out the cop, or did it before. I think I took out the cop first, though). Anyway, the second I realized I was dreaming, I looked at my hands, which were hard and dry, to stabilize the dream, repeating to myself Im dreaming, Im dreaming, to keep the thought fresh in my mind. Todd was looking at me, wondering what was going on. I told him that I was dreaming, but that we still needed to get out of here because I had a feeling our trouble with the cop wasnt over. Just as I said that, the cop was beginning to slowly rise from the ground. Since he was between us and the car, I looked the other way and the first thing I saw was the police motorcycle. My eyes about lit up like a kid in a candy store. I ran to the bike and told Todd to jump on. At first, I couldnt get it started and the cop was now running toward us, closing the gap while I continuously tried to kick-start the bike (which is weird because police bikes dont have kick-starts, that I know of.) Finally, as the cop was just beginning to come in range, I got it started and we took off. I remember how short and stubby the handlebars felt as I was pushing up through the gears. 

We were flying down the grassy median, closer to the oncoming lane than the correct one. Suddenly, looking at all the cars whizzing passed us, to the left, it dawned on me: Ive _always_ wanted to try this in a lucid dream. Thinking of Trinity in the Matrix: Reloaded, I suddenly swerved into oncoming traffic, with the motorcycle, zig-zagging left and right as cars veered and skidded out of our way. Ah, man. One of the most _insane_ things Ive experienced in a LD and it lasted about 20 seconds or so, before I cut back across the median, to the right side. 

We kept on riding until we were back in our town (though it didnt even seem like our town.) We pulled up in some (unfamiliar) apartment complex, where my mom apparently lived. My lucidity had begun flickering during the ride but, as soon as I got in this unfamiliar apartment, the first thing I did was focus on my hands again and repeat Im dreaming, Im dreaming, bringing my lucidity, and the scene around me, into much more clarity. 
So, apparently, my DC mom was getting ready for a party and my aunt and some other relatives were about to come over. I was still thinking about the whole cop thing and was wondering if wed seen the last of them. Todd suddenly got a call on his cell phone, which was this really futuristic pocket computer sort of thing. We thought it might have been the cops, but it was someone in his family.
A few minutes later, the house phone rang. Mom picked it up and then called me to pick it up. I picked it up and it was the police. I recognized the voice and, to be specific, it was Morgan Freeman.  ::wtf2::  He told me, calmly, that the entire complex was now crawling with SWAT and that my friend and I needed to come out and turn ourselves in, before we made things worse for ourselves  in all his typical, soothing, Freemanesque nature. I found this hilarious, though, seeing as how I was now 100% lucid again, and figured it was time to have some fun more.

As we were heading out of the apartment, I was talking to Todd, coaching him on how he was just a DC and we both had lucid abilities, in hope that he was going to be able to do all the things I could do, as it would make what was about to happen all the more interesting. He got the picture and we both started walking downstairs. He was walking in front of me and kept going, even after I stopped, halfway down the last set of stairs. I glanced over to one side and saw Morgan Freeman standing in the hallway, dressed like his detective character in _Se7en_ and facing away from me (while I was still slightly faced away from him) as if we were two arch-enemies in some gritty anime thriller that were having their last civil conversation, before completely obliterating each other. I cant remember exactly what he was saying, though.
Finally, I came down the rest of the stairway and turned to face him. He, himself, was walking toward me. I started walking backward in the hallway, while we were still talking, backing myself out toward the field that was in front of the complex. As I was doing this, I was telling him that I wasnt worried about him or the rest of the SWAT team, that I could see surrounding the field, out of the corner of my eye, because I knew I was dreaming. I tried to warn him that he really didnt want to start a fight with us. He wasnt buying it and was his cool, calm, collected self, dismissing my words as psychotic banter, of course. I looked back behind me and saw Todd standing in the field, waiting. When I looked back at Detective Freeman, I gave him a smile and suddenly began levitating backward, instead of walking backward, with my arms rising out to the sides. I said something like Suit yourself, and his face twisted in subtle surprise. 

Hovering backward, passing Todd, I glanced over to him and said something like You ready, man? He said Yup, and suddenly levitated into the air, as well. Jesus, did we ever show off.  ::chuckle::  We started flying around this huge field, watching the SWAT stand by and stare at us in awe. Neighbors started coming out onto their decks and balconies and we could hear them gasping and shouting. Pretty soon, we had the attention of everyone in the neighborhood. I hovered past one balcony and actually saw my ex and her husband (which isnt that strange because they are, more or less, the only people I know that live in an apartment complex, at the moment) and they were actually cheering us on. 
Now in mid-air, I held up one finger and focused, slinging my hand out as a bright orange streak shot out of my finger and exploded, down on the ground, though I wasnt aiming for anything. Taking the cue, Todd began doing the same thing, and we started firing energy blasts in all directions. My purpose, really, was to see if I could get all the DC cops to run away screaming, and hadnt really planned on slaughtering them. Some ran, others didnt. I did end up shooting one guy in the chest and he just exploded. The rest of the SWAT guys standing close to him only stood there like statues, though. I moved on to their cars and started blowing them up, one by one.
Pretty soon, Id begun thinking less and less of the cops surrounding us, and was just caught up in how much fun I was having, using these powers. I wanted to try something else. Something Big.
I looked up at the sky and was reminded of the Hammer of God (a huge satellite laser, from the game _Gears of War_, which I played for the first time, this weekend). I held my hands up to the sky, focusing hard on how to make this work. Visualizing this beam of light, I saw the clouds above begin to swirl, funneling just a moment before spreading slowly outward from the center of rotation. It had been near sundown and the sky was already growing dark so it was so much easier to see the bright white ball of light growing in the heavens. As soon as I figured it was well-enough developed, I swung my hands down toward the earth, as if I was pulling the light down from the sky with my fingers. A bright red-orange beam exploded down out of the sky, a few miles behind the apartment complex. I heard it hit the ground, in the distance, and saw the top end of a massive explosion budding up, over the tops of the apartment building in front of me. 
I remember trying this at least twice, before waking up into a false awakening.

In the FA, Todd and I were telling Joe about the shared dream we just had, how we were both lucid and about everything we did. The day went on from there and then somehow, I dont really remember how, but things began happening all over again and the FA melted back into the same scenario as the previous dream, all the way up until being back in the apartment complex and ready to face the cops again.

Good shit.  ::cooler::

----------


## Pastro

> As we were heading out of the apartment, I was talking to Todd, coaching him on how he was just a DC and we both had lucid abilities, in hope that he was going to be able to do all the things I could do, as it would make what was about to happen all the more interesting. He got the picture and we both started walking downstairs. He was walking in front of me and kept going, even after I stopped, halfway down the last set of stairs. I glanced over to one side and saw Morgan Freeman standing in the hallway, dressed like his detective character in _Se7en_ and facing away from me (while I was still slightly faced away from him) as if we were two arch-enemies in some gritty anime thriller that were having their last civil conversation, before completely obliterating each other. I cant remember exactly what he was saying, though.
> Finally, I came down the rest of the stairway and turned to face him. He, himself, was walking toward me. I started walking backward in the hallway, while we were still talking, backing myself out toward the field that was in front of the complex. As I was doing this, I was telling him that I wasnt worried about him or the rest of the SWAT team, that I could see surrounding the field, out of the corner of my eye, because I knew I was dreaming. I tried to warn him that he really didnt want to start a fight with us. He wasnt buying it and was his cool, calm, collected self, dismissing my words as psychotic banter, of course. I looked back behind me and saw Todd standing in the field, waiting. When I looked back at Detective Freeman, I gave him a smile and suddenly began levitating backward, instead of walking backward, with my arms rising out to the sides. I said something like Suit yourself, and his face twisted in subtle surprise. 
> 
> Hovering backward, passing Todd, I glanced over to him and said something like You ready, man? He said Yup, and suddenly levitated into the air, as well. Jesus, did we ever show off.  We started flying around this huge field, watching the SWAT stand by and stare at us in awe. Neighbors started coming out onto their decks and balconies and we could hear them gasping and shouting. Pretty soon, we had the attention of everyone in the neighborhood. I hovered past one balcony and actually saw my ex and her husband (which isnt that strange because they are, more or less, the only people I know that live in an apartment complex, at the moment) and they were actually cheering us on. 
> Now in mid-air, I held up one finger and focused, slinging my hand out as a bright orange streak shot out of my finger and exploded, down on the ground, though I wasnt aiming for anything. Taking the cue, Todd began doing the same thing, and we started firing energy blasts in all directions. My purpose, really, was to see if I could get all the DC cops to run away screaming, and hadnt really planned on slaughtering them. Some ran, others didnt. I did end up shooting one guy in the chest and he just exploded. The rest of the SWAT guys standing close to him only stood there like statues, though. I moved on to their cars and started blowing them up, one by one.
> Pretty soon, Id begun thinking less and less of the cops surrounding us, and was just caught up in how much fun I was having, using these powers. I wanted to try something else. Something Big.
> I looked up at the sky and was reminded of the Hammer of God (a huge satellite laser, from the game _Gears of War_, which I played for the first time, this weekend). I held my hands up to the sky, focusing hard on how to make this work. Visualizing this beam of light, I saw the clouds above begin to swirl, funneling just a moment before spreading slowly outward from the center of rotation. It had been near sundown and the sky was already growing dark so it was so much easier to see the bright white ball of light growing in the heavens. As soon as I figured it was well-enough developed, I swung my hands down toward the earth, as if I was pulling the light down from the sky with my fingers. A bright red-orange beam exploded down out of the sky, a few miles behind the apartment complex. I heard it hit the ground, in the distance, and saw the top end of a massive explosion budding up, over the tops of the apartment building in front of me. 
> I remember trying this at least twice, before waking up into a false awakening.[/color]
> 
> ...




Shit man thats crazy&#33; As soon as I can get WILD up and running Im going to try shit like this, and btw Morgan Freeman is fucking awsome  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ...and btw Morgan Freeman is fucking awsome 
> [/b]



Hell yeah he is.  ::cooler:: 

Good luck with WILD, too. I haven&#39;t had too much experience with it, but just trying it is usually amazing. Keep me updated with your progress&#33;

----------


## Pastro

> Hell yeah he is. 
> 
> Good luck with WILD, too. I haven&#39;t had too much experience with it, but just trying it is usually amazing. Keep me updated with your progress&#33;
> [/b]



Yeah will do, and Ive kinda been keeping my online dj up to date. I have exams coming up though and they look to be a bitch, however once im done them I have like 5 days off to practice.

Sorry if its off-topic but I didn&#39;t feel like writing a pm...so err yeah nice dreams&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

No problem, man.  ::wink:: 

*01/24/2007*
Didn&#39;t sleep very well, last night, and I only remember one or two fragments. Nothing really significant.
~Was in a store, basically having a party with a bunch of people in the electronics area. There was a rack with a whole bunch of guitars and electric basses. We were all just hanging around like we owned the place, and playing them.
~Someone put a vibrating keychain thing down the back of my shirt and it was _torture_. The itching sensation was so bad, it woke me up.
~Another dream where this kid I know, B, had this &#036;3500something electric guitar. It came with a headset that was like a fighter pilot helmet or something, and had all these gadgets on it. There were also no real markings on the fretboard, which made it hard to play. After a while I switched up and went back to playing my own.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/25/2007*
HAHAHAHA. Oh my God. I just had another *good* one.
With the holidays over, Ive recently started hitting the gym pretty hard, again. Ive noticed that when Ive been good to my body (and my mind, seeing as how Ive cut back on the weekday smoking) I get more lucids. Seems like common sense, I know, but I feel its worth noting. Anyway

*Dream One:
Invincible*
So anyway, this dream started in someones garage. I was a disembodied spectator, at first, and saw that my mom had stolen some money from the Wrong People. She had dug a hole in the ground, in the garage (which was weird, because the ground is concrete and she was only using a shovel) and was burying the money in it. She heard some people coming, and the garage door was opening so, impossibly quick, she buries herself in the hole, along with the money and a shotgun, in case she needed to surprise her pursuers. When the garage opened, a bunch of cars and a school bus came up into the driveway. This is when the dream switched to first person, and my recall skips ahead a little bit.



There was now a birthday party going on where me, a few other kids parents and a bunch of kids were playing party games in the garage (which explained the school bus). Somehow, I knew something about the money and that the amount that mom had buried herself with was only a portion of it. Another car slowly pulls up into the driveway and a bunch of mobster looking guys step out with their guns drawn. They walk up into the garage and start swinging their guns around at everyone, asking about their money. Of course no one else knew what they were talking about. 
I, pretty sure there was about to be a bloodbath, finally spoke up. I took one of the men in the house and grabbed a bag full of cash, and gave it to him. As we were walking back to the garage I said something like, Ok youve got your money. Youre going to let us go, right? These are just kids. The guy was like I cant do that. Youre all witnesses.
They stood somewhat in the center of our crowd as we made a sort of ring around them, everyone too afraid to run away. Even the children were cringing and sobbing. Many of us, every time a gun barrel would aim in our direction, would discretely try to position ourselves behind the person standing next to us. (which reminds me of a scene in a dream I had a while back, I just cant remember which one) I forgot how, but one of the girls was able to talk the lead guy into letting her take the smallest child inside. Then, somehow, things turned around, and the guys decided not to kill us. They were going to take us with them and hold us hostage. I dunno if I cant remember why they decided this, or if there was just never a reason given.



Next thing I knew, though, we were driving down the highway in the school bus. I was sitting in the very back seat and the mob car was behind us. I was nervous as hell, sitting by the window, because I remembered (though I dont really remember him saying it) that the lead guy had told us that, should we try anything funny, theyd open fire into the back of the bus, and I knew I was the first person that would be hit. 
After driving for a while, the dream shifted again (I hate that I dont know whether my dreams actually skip, or there are just gaps in my recall. That seriously bothers the shit out of me) and we, in the bus, were sitting outside of this club. Everything was dead silent and I was still in the back, absolutely fuming mad about there being nothing any of us could do to get us out of the situation we were in. It was in having this moment to myself, to think, that I realized that all of this was a dream. I didnt even do any reality checks to confirm it (I _am_ glad that Im becoming more familiar with just knowing when Im dreaming, by the feeling itself, and not having to confirm it). I dont even think I looked at my hands to stabilize the dream, because it was already vivid enough, and I only had one thing on my mind: I was _pissed_ at having been completely humiliated by these DCs.



I stood up and just walked off the bus. I know there was a guy that was outside guarding us, but I dont remember how exactly I got past him. I was soon barging into the club, like I was the terminator, eyes focused and scanning around for the rest of these men. The décor was completely unfamiliar, as far as I know, but was dominated by soft purple and gold lights. I saw the first guy in the hallway and, before he could do anything, I grabbed him by the face and slammed him back against the wall. He went down without much of a fight. Turning the corner, I came to the main room, two men suddenly standing up as soon as they saw me, drawing their guns. I turned my attention to the man on my left and he shot first. I reached up and caught his bullet in mid-air. I could actually feel it, like an ant bite, when it hit my palm. I dropped the bullet and he shot again. I caught the bullet and slung my arm back at him, hitting him in the chest with his own bullet. I continued walking (which I hadnt stopped doing since I came in the room) toward the man a few yards in front of me. People around the club were ducking for cover from the gunshots and flattening themselves against the walls, away from us. The man fired once or twice and I caught the bullet(s). 

Then, one of the kids from the bus came into the club. I stopped and looked back at the kid, (whose position was at about 5 oclock, in relation to where I was now standing)  then looked back at the guy with the gun. I taunted him by saying something like Hey look, its one of your hostages. If you gotta go, might as well take somebody with you, right? The guy, not really knowing what to do, whipped his gun over at the kid and pulled the trigger. I dove to the side, covering a good five yards and catching the bullet before it hit. The man yelled out something like You monster!! and started shooting at me repeatedly, as I continued walking toward him, catching and swatting away every bullet that came in my direction. I stopped right in front of him and put my hands down, and decided to give him a free shot. He put the barrel about three inches away from my forehead and pulled the trigger. It felt like someone flicked me in the forehead with their finger. LOL. Oh, to see the look on that guys face. Rofl.  ::rolllaugh:: 



I reached out and grabbed him by the collar, spun around and threw him behind me, straight out the front door of the club, which was now, mysteriously, directly behind me, instead of around the corner like it had been. I walked back outside the club to look for him and, as soon as I stepped out the door, I turned to the side and saw a car heading straight for me. It was him, of course. I planted my feet and pushed forward, completely smashing in the front of his car and bringing him to a stop. Then, for good measure, I ripped open his hood and smashed my palm down through his air filter, flattening the top half of his engine. When I walked around the front of his car, he had already gotten out and was running away from me like a lil punk, heading (for some reason) toward a lake that was a good 100 yards away, and he had a damn good head start. I tried a super-speed run to catch up with him, by focusing on the area a few feet in front of him and sprinting toward it. I was moving really fast, but not really _The Flash_ fast, as he jumped into the lake and started swimming his little heart out. Lol. 

So, being a good 50ft or so away from the water, I jumped into the air and levitated over him, dropping down into the water right in front of him and grabbing him by the shirt. The water was only waist deep so, at first, I started guiding him out of the lake on his feet but, then, just to show-off a little more (why is showing off to DCs so much fun, knowing they arent real? Haha) I said And just to show you what you were up against then I flew up out of the water and directly toward the tree I had passed under while running after him. I dragged him through the tree, the branches smacking and scratching against his face, while I didnt even feel them. Finally, being as high as the tree itself, after coming out the other side, I slung the guy down toward his own car so hard that his body smashed up the back end just as much as the front had been.

I landed in the parking lot and all the kids and parents and club-goers that had been outside watching started cheering and giving me props. Some time during the aftermath, I lost lucidity, the cops showed up, the bad guys were arrested, and all was right with the world.  ::happy:: 

Woke up at about 4:30, almost too excited to even think about going back to sleep. I wrote down the notes for this dream and went back to bed, trying the WBTB method. Had no other lucids though.  :tongue2: 

*Dream Two*
Was visiting my old friend John in his LM neighborhood. We looked up in the open window of a nearby apartment and saw someone had a bong sitting in it. We went up to ask whoever it was if they wanted to smoke.

*Dream Three*
My mom had a friend name Christina (that she doesnt really have) that came to visit her and stay the night. We were flirting for a really long timeand thats about all I can remember.

----------


## Pastro

Aww man thats some crazy shit&#33; Good to see you got yourself some payback, specially on the dude who tryed to shoot the kid

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Yup.  ::cooler:: 

I&#39;d love to say it was the leader of the group, that was obviously in charge at the beginning of the dream, but I can&#39;t remember what the hell he looked like in the club. He definitely got it the worst, though.  ::ninja::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/26/2007*

I only remember a few fragments from these, because I kept falling back asleep.

*Dream One*
There was a huge shark tank on one side of this room, and a big shark swimming around in it. A diver was in the water, which was only about chest deep, and the tank itself was about 30 feet long. 
I was explaining to someone in the room about the Australian guy who had been attacked by a great white, earlier in the week, who had the top half of his body stuck in the sharks mouth. Just as I was saying this, the shark in the tank lunged straight for the diver, the divers head and right arm slipping straight into the sharks mouth, just like what happened to the Australian diver. There was a big commotion and we all worked to free the diver from the sharks jaws.

*Dream Two*
I was with this chick who looked like (or was played by) Winona Ryder, and we shared a place together. We also shared the place with a copy of her, and another guy, who had the bedroom across from ours. Weird thing is, one of the Winonas was really sensual and erotic (the one with the other guy, of course  ::roll::  ) and the other one (the one with me) had this really timid, sexually challenged sort of persona, (kinda like her character in _A Scanner Darkly_) so it was like fuckin pulling teeth trying to get this chick in the mood. All the while, I could see across the hall at the other couple just getting it on like crazy with the door open, and I was getting really frustrated. (I also noticed that the music coming from their room was the same song that I had on loop, on my media player, during the night)
Took a lot of comforting and sweet-talk but we were, eventually, able to get down to business.  :Hi baby:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/27/2007
"Sober Snake"*
This was an incredibly long dream. It started off at night. Todd, Brian and I were hanging out downtown, barhopping I think. This whole section of the dream had it&#39;s own scenarios and subject matter, but I can&#39;t really remember any of it. It lasted long enough to be a full dream in itself, though. Sometime during the night, we&#39;d met up with some more friends of ours, this girl P and one of her friends. We&#39;d spent most of the night just out getting wasted, and ended up going back to "my" house (which was, surprisingly, my old best friend&#39;s house, back in Houston TX), where we had all continued drinking. 
Before I knew it, it was the early morning, and the house was very dimly lit, due to a bleak, grey sky, outside. There was smoke going through the house, and we were soon running through the house trying to find the source of it. One of the rooms were on fire. We were all trying whatever we could to put it out, buckets of water, fire extinguishers, whatever, but the fire was constantly growing. All five of us were standing outside when the fire department came to put out the blaze, which had only done some damage to a single room.
Ownership suddenly changed when my friends parents came home. His dad, King, (who was like a second father figure to me, growing up) was _pissed_. (I don&#39;t even remember whether or not the friend whose parents/house it was, was there) He started bitching at us about the fire, saying it was our fault and that, had we not been drinking all night, the fire never would have happened. I was yelling back at him, disputing his logic because I figured that, since _none_ of us knew what started the fire, and it wasn&#39;t burning while we were awake the previous night, it was unfair to assume that the fire never would have started, had we not been drinking. Some guy (I think it was a young firefighter) made a joke, asking if I read. I think he was being sarcastic because he figured I was simply "trying" to sound intelligent. I told him that I read all the time and pointed around the house, which was now suddenly filled with books. Weird.
Anyway, my friend&#39;s dad stormed off into the garage and I followed him. While we were out there, and I was still trying to plead my case, I heard gunfire coming from out in the cul-de-sac. I looked out the open garage door and saw an army of modern, though obviously Nazi, soldiers in dark uniforms advancing in on our street. They were tactlessly firing upon anything/one that moved with rockets and automatic weapons and they happened to be headed toward our house. We both ran back inside and started warning everyone, firefighters included, that there was an army headed our way and my friends dad began directing everyone toward a staircase that was suddenly in the middle of the living room, telling them to "get below." About 11 people, who had been in the house, turned into about 25, as a bunch of unfamiliar people started streaming toward this staircase to get away. I lagged behind and ran to the front door, taking a peek outside and seeing that the soldiers were now coming up the front lawn, toward me. I hauled ass back toward the staircase. 
Now, as if things weren&#39;t strange enough...I suddenly turned into Solid Snake.  ::wtf:: 
I turned around and capped the first couple of Nazis that came through the front door, trying to give the other people a few seconds more to get down below. When more of them started coming in through the door, I looked down into the staircase, ready to make my way down there. I was in awe at how the staircase, which descended around a squared well, like in a tall office building, seemed to go down _forever_. It descended well into darkness, where there was no ground in sight. I could still see the people below me rounding the corners, trying to get down as fast as they could.
The Nazis began firing at me and, ignoring the stairs all together, I simply dove over the railing and straight down toward the black void, threading the eye of the stairwell for a few feet before grabbing onto the outside of one of the rails. To gain a little more distance, I dropped down a few more levels by letting go of the rail I was holding to, and catching myself on the one below it. I was now probably too far down for the Nazis to see me and I took up a position in the center of the well, stretched between the walls of the squared-spiral of stairs, and aiming my pistol back up at the very top. My view switched to the blue-green digital display of one of Snake&#39;s many scopes and was able to zoom in, even with the pistol outstretched, and see through a crosshair that seemed to move along with the direction of my eyes. I started shooting every Nazi that appeared over the top of the railing as the rest of the people continued to wind around me, descending the stairs. The firefight from this position lasted until the end of the dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/29/2007
"Spawn"*
Damn shame I dont remember more of this one. 
I was Spawn, for the first time in a dream, and it was pretty crazy. Even though there was some action in the dream, I dont really remember very much of it. My most prevalent impression, from this dream, is how it felt to wear the living, symbiotic armor and cape. Even though the dream was 1st person, I was aware of where every aspect of the suit was, and move it as if it were a part of my body, which was _tight_. 
I don&#39;t remember very much of the action, but I know that, at one point, I got stripped of the suit and still had a little bit of Spawn&#39;s powers, standing bare-(and burned-)chested and fighting against the suit, itself, within a chaotic background that I&#39;d have to assume was Hell. Awesome experience, but I don&#39;t remember a damn thing about the details.   ::|:  

*01/30/2007*
Slept like a rock. Don&#39;t remember a thing.

----------


## Radical-Dreamers

dude you dreams are soo action packed did you ever get back at that one guy a LOOOOOONG time ago? when he covered you with locusts? great artist also

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man.  ::cooler:: 


And I&#39;ve been trying sooooo fuckin hard to get back at that guy, lately. I"ve tried WBTB&#39;s and everything, and I just can&#39;t seem to incubate him. I&#39;ve even become lucid and tried turning another DC into him. I just can&#39;t seem to make it work, so far.
I&#39;m still trying, though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/31/2007
"Cheater"*
I was at my ex&#39;s house, and her husband happened to be out of town. We had been talking about something, but I can&#39;t remember what it was about. It was nothing out of the ordinary though, as she&#39;s my baby&#39;s mom, and even though we can&#39;t stand each other, we&#39;re always forced to communicate. So we&#39;re done talking and I&#39;m about to take off. I walk out of the apartment and she comes out after me in a sort of timid solemness. I can&#39;t remember exactly how the conversation went, but she started practically begging me not to leave. 
Before long, I had been back upstairs. She&#39;d asked me to stay and talk, and made me a pallet out of blankets, on the floor, telling me that her husband would be out of town until Sunday, and that I could just crash on the floor whenever I got too tired. I ended up lying on the bed at first and we just started talking. It&#39;s pretty much a blur but one thing led to another and we were eventually having sex. 
Afterward, we were laying on the bed. I was laying partially on my stomach facing one way, and she was on my other side with her arm draped over me, and we had been talking some more, though I don&#39;t remember the conversation.
I "woke up" the next morning in her bed and we are suddenly aware that her husband and his friends had just pulled up, outside. I actually "saw" him pull up outside, as if it were a movie, and he was driving some badass custom inport. We scrambled to get dressed and she picked up the pallet, which had been unused through the night. They came in and, at first, everything was cool, but then one of his friends were (for some reason) going through the trash, and he ends up finding a condom. Soon, one of his friends wanted to fight me even more than he did. I took the husband outside on the balcony and talked to him. Of course, it&#39;s been a few days, and I don&#39;t really remember this conversation either. I know it had something to do with explaining mine and my ex&#39;s past vs. his and my ex&#39;s past and how what happened just sort of _happened_, and just came out of nowhere - some, logically, inadequate excuse like that. 
Surprisingly enough, he ended up forgiving me, and I took off shortly after that.

I really don&#39;t like the chain of ex-g/f dreams that have come up recently. I guess they are nice, every now and then, from a purely nostalgic point of view, but my ex and I _can&#39;t stand_ each other, and I&#39;d rather not have this type of content floating around in my head.   ::|:  

*02/03/2007
"Gunfight at Greenwood Middle"*
I was walking through the mall with a bunch of my peops. We end up walking into a gun shop and checking out all of their shit. I bought a sawed-off shotgun, Todd bought a full-length, and I think someone else bought another type of gun. We bought some ammo and just went back to walking around the mall again, like it was legal. (Started watching Dawn of the Dead, last night. That&#39;s probably where that idea came from.) We were practically a gang walking through the mall, looking for a place to play pool.
We stopped into a couple of bars, but they were all dead, only 2 or 3 people in either of them, and that seemed kinda boring. We just kept walking and were soon out in my old Middle School/High School area. We were walking through my old middle school grounds because that was the way I used to always take to get to my old house, as it was the fastest, even though there was no mall in the direction we came from, which was obviously some dream "glitch."
As we were going through the school grounds, a guy that I can only assume was a janitor sees us walking around with guns. He, then, grabs a rifle and starts bucking shots at us. We scattered and the guy ended up following me around the opposite side of a building. We met up, across from each other, in a small corridor and I knew he was too far away for me to get an effective shot with the shotgun (a perception that was actually exaggerated, in the dream, if you ask me), but I knew he wouldn&#39;t have that disadvantage with the rifle.
I began to move erratically, just before he started firing, effectively dodging his bullets not by seeing them coming but, instead, by trying to throw him off - jumping to one side just before I thought he&#39;d fire, and swinging over to the opposite side just before I figured he&#39;d try to correct himself. I was able to slip past 3 or 4 shots before I cut back down the hallway I&#39;d just come from. He started following me and we had a short gunfight in the courtyard. I can&#39;t remember why I was doing this, but I was shooting the sawed-off with one arm. I think I had something in my other hand, but I don&#39;t know. I do recall how awkward it was though, trying to shoot the gun with one arm, and how hard it was to steady it when it kicked against my shoulder.
All of the buckshot kept spreading too much, though (ridiculously so) and I just wasn&#39;t doing anything to him, at range, but putting a couple of beads in him, which never phased him at all. Soon, I turned and ran again, coming up with a plan. Knowing he was following me, I cut around the corner and stopped, spinning back around. The second he came around the corner, I knee-capped him. He went down. I didn&#39;t kill him, though, and he actually began giving me props and respecting me for being a good gunfighter. Haha. 
Soon, he left, and my friends and I were walking again. We had to get across the school crosswalk and since Lake Mary is practically known for cops, there were a bunch of cops sitting at the crosswalk. It was suddenly crowded and there were people all over the street, as if school had just gotten out. We thought the cops&#39; being there might have had something to do with the gunfight that had just happened, so we figured it&#39;d be best to stash the guns. We went just a little bit out of the cops&#39; line of sight and stashed our guns under car that was parked up on the sidewalk, (which was a really stupid idea, now that I&#39;m sitting here thinking about it  ::wtf::  ) and when we got back around to the wall where the cops were parked, they were gone. We practically looked at each other and shrugged, went back to get our guns, and kept on walking toward my house. I don&#39;t remember ever actually getting there, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/04/2007*
I know I had a long dream last night, but I went to sleep hammered and don&#39;t remember a damn thing. I do know that, at one point, I had pulled up to an Auto Parts store and was aware that two guys had been following me in a muscle car. They backed in to one of the parking spaces across from me and waited as I got out of the car, lifted my hood, and walked inside the store. 
Once inside, I immediately stopped walking and leaned to look out the window, knowing they would have thought that I&#39;d have kept going. One of the guys got out of his car, with a crowbar, and went over to my car, towards the open hood. As soon as he started tampering with something, I rushed back outside, came up behind him and put him in an armlock.
I don&#39;t remember anything of this dream, though.

There was another dream scene, later, where I was in a doctor&#39;s office, getting a shot for some reason.

----------


## Elwood

This is sorta off topic but how do you do Kamehameha waves in your dreams? I tried to do it on this plane that looked like it was from metal slug and it wasnt powerful at all. it didnt even scratch it. thanks

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Well, the way I see it, you have to visualize success; meaning that the kamehameha wave _won&#39;t_ deliver sufficient damage unless you actually visualize it happening. Rarely can you just move your hands and hope that what you&#39;re trying to do will actually happen. You have to imagine the beam leaving your hands and hitting your target, visualizing the damage done, for it to "really" happen in your dream.

----------


## Pastro

> *02/04/2007*
> I know I had a long dream last night, but I went to sleep hammered and don&#39;t remember a damn thing. I do know that, at one point, I had pulled up to an Auto Parts store and was aware that two guys had been following me in a muscle car. They backed in to one of the parking spaces across from me and waited as I got out of the car, lifted my hood, and walked inside the store. 
> Once inside, I immediately stopped walking and leaned to look out the window, knowing they would have thought that I&#39;d have kept going. One of the guys got out of his car, with a crowbar, and went over to my car, towards the open hood. As soon as he started tampering with something, I rushed back outside, came up behind him and put him in an armlock.
> I don&#39;t remember anything of this dream, though.
> 
> There was another dream scene, later, where I was in a doctor&#39;s office, getting a shot for some reason.
> [/b]




Perhaps he bit you and you contracted some sort of disease. Anyways next time your lucid you should summon me and we can go kick some ass together, or perhaps fight eachother. Im going to try summoning some dv members in my next lucid for a big battle  ::evil::  .

----------


## Elwood

> Well, the way I see it, you have to visualize success; meaning that the kamehameha wave _won&#39;t_ deliver sufficient damage unless you actually visualize it happening. Rarely can you just move your hands and hope that what you&#39;re trying to do will actually happen. You have to imagine the beam leaving your hands and hitting your target, visualizing the damage done, for it to "really" happen in your dream.
> [/b]



Thanks for the tip&#33;  ::happy::  But i think im going to go to Master Roshi&#39;s and lean it directly from him. The place where he lived in Dragon Ball. Before he moved to the island.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Pastro:
I&#39;ll see what I can do. Summoning people hasn&#39;t really been my strong point, lately, but we&#39;ll see.  ::wink:: 

Elwood:
That&#39;d be a pretty cool dream, actually.  ::cooler:: 

*02/05/2007*
All I remember is that I was rubbing a puppy&#39;s stomach, in the dream, and it was purring.  ::wtf:: 
I also remember being up around Greenwood Middle (again), but driving, this time, and I saw a few of my old ROTC buddies outside. That&#39;s about it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/06/2007*
Havent really been doing great things for my recall lately, but oh well. 
Anyway, was a little sedated last night, so I took a B-6 before bed. I only remember a few fragments of very vivid dreams.

*Dream One*
Had another dream about my ex.  ::roll::  I was at her house in our daughters room, talking to her (my ex). Usually she cant disagree with me about anything without screaming and flipping out and whatnot. This time, she was asking me to do something, calmly, (albeit something that wed talked about time and time again, and I was obviously sick of hearing it) and, instead of saying No calmly, I screamed in her face NOOOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; completely unwarranted, and actually kinda scared myself with how deeply my outburst resonated. 
Her husband suddenly pops up from beneath the covers on Cierras bed, as if hed been sleeping there, the whole time. He said something like Hey&#33; groggily, as if Id woken him up when he was trying to sleep.
I immediately apologized to them both and said I didnt know where the outburst came from. Actually, I knew I had a reason. I just didnt think it was deserved. My ex looked genuinely hurt and I took more time trying to sincerely apologize. Whats stranger is that, my ex ended up leaving the room and, as soon as she did, her husband gets back up and whispers to me something about how he doesnt think hes going to be able to handle having another kid, (as my ex is pregnant with her 3rd, two of which are his). I dont remember anything else about this one.

*Dream Two*
Sometime during the night I had a false awakening. I dreamt that I woke up in my bed, and Silent Hill was playing on my computer. My PC is hooked up to my sound system so even when its turned down low, the sounds come from everywhere at once. I remember thinking, for one moment, that it was strange that Silent Hill was playing, when I know I wouldnt have started it before I went to sleep. I didnt take too long to think about it, though, and I just rolled over and went back to sleep. Soon I was having another dream (a dream within a dream, though I hate using that term, and figure it as a bit of a misnomer) where I was _in_ Silent Hill. I was with someone; I think it was Cierra, but Im not sure, and we were in an industrial-type basement. I began to realize where we were and, as soon as I did, the warning siren began blaring in the background. I knew that this place was about to turn evil, so we both ran for the stairs. I held her hand as we sprinted up the stairs and toward the large door at the front of the building, which was closing. 
Just was we were about to come within reach, the heavy door slammed shut, sealing us inside. At the same time, the wailing siren faded away, and I knew it was too late. Everything went black for a moment but then was bathed in a dark red light. We were confronted by the monster from the movie that crawls on the ground and has his legs twisted up over his back, and I saw him come into view just like on the movie, the camera cutting to the corner he came around and seeing his hand touch the wall and make the wall begin to deteriorate.
As he was coming closer, we found a small elevator  it was more like a dumbwaiter - and were able to get up the chute before he got too close. Thats about all I remember of this dream.

*Dream Three*
Was in some resort where Flex Wheeler was giving tips on bodybuilding and a bunch of women were going crazy over him as he was doing some sort of photo-shoot by a pool.
(I just saw John Q for the first time, the other day, and the main characters kid does a lot of talking about Flex Wheeler. Im sure thats what brought this on.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Jan. 1st 2007




> Odds:
> Thanks, man! Good to see you're still reading them. 
> 
> Pastro:
> Congratulations! And I'm glad I've been able to help you out. Can't wait to start reading checking out your journal. 
> 
> Happy New Year, both of you. 
> [/b]




Jump to:
2007
2008

----------


## oneironut

I just want to say the "Free Your Mind" banner is sick and horrible. That&#39;s the conclusion I reached after watching it twenty times straight...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I just want to say the "Free Your Mind" banner is sick and horrible. That&#39;s the conclusion I reached after watching it twenty times straight...
> [/b]



Haha. Yeah, that&#39;s the conclusion I come to...after every single time I watch it.... ::chuckle:: 

I&#39;m probably not going to have it up for very long, though. It seems to slow down in every machine I log-on with, and I&#39;m getting sick of watching it in slow-motion. lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Notes for 02/08/2007 (will expand on, later)

Commodus. Turtle. Spear. Knife. Axe. Baby crying. Girl&#39;s friend. Commodus&#39; sister. Turtle without shell. Turtle sitting up like cat. Bad eyesight. Squeak.Guy and girl in car. Chinese food. Game. Walking back to locker room w/ girls. Sex in garage. Group of people. Another girl.

----------


## Pastro

> Notes for 02/08/2007 (will expand on, later)
> 
> Commodus. Turtle. Spear. Knife. Axe. Baby crying. Girl&#39;s friend. Commodus&#39; sister. Turtle without shell. Turtle sitting up like cat. Bad eyesight. Squeak.Guy and girl in car. Chinese food. Game. Walking back to locker room w/ girls. Sex in garage. Group of people. Another girl.
> [/b]




You have had some odd dreams before but shit this one sounds random, anyways can&#39;t wait to read it&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh @ Pastro. Yeah, I know. Random is definitely the word. It was actually more than one dream, though. My recall seemed to go backward, starting from the last dream, while I was writing my notes. 

*02/08/2007*
Well I had these notes up, but I haven&#39;t been able to think much about them, during the day, cause I&#39;ve been busy as hell at work. From what I remember, though:

*Dream One*
I was with a group of people playing some kind of game. I think it was a college function, but I can&#39;t be sure. It was an outside game, like soccer or something, at night. After the game, everybody was walking back to the locker rooms. Far to the front of the crowd, there was some guy, who was obviously a friend of mine, and a girl. I was flirting with the girl, hugging on her from behind as we walked and whatnot. We walked into a garage or overhang of some sort, out of the view of the following crowd, and one thing led to another. It ended up with me starting to bang this girl up against the wall, in the garage and, somehow, me and the guy that was walking with us were actually taking turns on her. 
Before we got too far, though, we heard the rest of the crowd catching up to us and were like "SHIT&#33;" So we pulled up our clothes real quick and continued walking to the locker rooms, like nothing happened, just as everyone else was coming within sight of us.
Later, we were all hanging out at some bar, and me and the girl I mentioned were all over each other. The guy that was with us before had some other girl that he was talking to. Then, out of nowhere, the two girls that we were with started flirting with, and making out with, each other.  ::shock::  Me and the other guy looked at each other like  :Hi baby:  because of what was going on, and couldn&#39;t wait to get these two chicks back to a room and see what kind of night we could make out of it. Haha.

*Dream Two*
I was with a younger couple, in the back seat of their car, and recognized the girl as my cousin T. We were having some conversation about their relationship, while driving, but I can&#39;t remember a word we were talking about. Sooner or later, we decided to stop in some Chinese buffet place to get a bite to eat. The inside of this place looked like a school cafeteria, and the food was just set out in all of these aluminum pans, on the tables. I was going through the buffet line, getting some of just about everything, when my cousin&#39;s "boyfriend" advised me not to eat anything except for the chicken wings, because there was something _really wrong_ with the rest of the food. I remember him sticking his fingers or a fork in some of the other food and showing me what was wrong with it (like it was slimy or discolored or something) but I can&#39;t remember what, exactly, it was.

*Dream Three* 
(This was either a continuation of the one before it, or the same dream, separated by a flash forward. I remember waking up once or twice during the night, though, and I think this happened after an awakening)
My cousin was in this one, too. We were at my ex&#39;s/my old house, but my ex wasn&#39;t in the dream. We had picked up this _Huge_ box turtle, off of the road, and brought it home. While we were playing with it, in the living room, I noticed that the shell was detachable. I took the shell off and this "naked" turtle started searching around for it, like it was lost. It kept making this squeaking noise, like it was a dog&#39;s chew toy or something, and was actually really cute. Haha. I noticed that, for some reason, he had these strange patches over his eyes that kept the turtle from seeing straight, and he couldn&#39;t find the shell, even though it was right in front of him. I took my hand and moved the turtle&#39;s "hand" closer to the shell. As soon as it touched the shell, it recognized it, and dove onto the shell, wrestling with it and trying to put it back on. At one point, it got to where the shell was lying on the floor, top-side down, and the turtle was sitting in it, like a bowl. I thought it was strange that the turtle was actually sitting up, like a cat, inside the bowl of the shell. (But of course, it didn&#39;t grant me lucidity.)
After fitting the turtle into the shell again, I walked outside on the porch, where my cousin and her friend (a girl, this time) were hanging out, doing some kind of project. I came over and sat down beside them and started talking.

(Talk about random...) Suddenly, somebody else walks onto the porch. I figured that it was my cousin&#39;s "boyfriend," who&#39;s car we had supposedly been driving in, when we picked up the turtle. He was carrying the turtle in his hand. It wasn&#39;t her boyfriend, though ....It was Commodus from _Gladiator._  ::wtf::  He was staring at the turtle with this strange, psychotic curiosity, walking over to the fence, near us. We watched him place the turtle up on the fence and observe it as the turtle struggled to hang on with its stubby front legs. Commodus then took his fingers and squeezed the legs of the turtle, making it squeak in pain before it was forced to let go of the fence, and fell into the grass on the outside.
Immediately, I got up and asked what this guy&#39;s problem was. He stuck his fingers against my chest and looked at me, telling me something about how he was Ceasar, and I shouldn&#39;t mess with him. I grabbed his wrist and threw his arm away from me. He suddenly pulled a spear from out of nowhere and lunged at my midsection. I turned to the side, thinning his target, and caught the spear between my lower back and right arm, pulling it out of his grasp. He backed up for a second but then pulled a knife from out of the back of his cloak. When he lunged again, I simply grabbed his wrist, twisted it, and took the knife from him. 
I kept trying to get him to back off, but he was insistent on trying to put me in my place, telling me that he would not stop until I was dead. Again, from nowhere, he pulled a long-handled axe. I didn&#39;t even give him time to attack and I rushed him, kicking his legs from under him and knocking him on the ground, pulling the axe out of his hands. I looked at my cousin who had now, surprisingly, turned into Commodus&#39;s sister, Lucilla. I kind of cocked my head, silently asking for her approval, knowing that she knew what I was going to have to do. She nodded her head solemnly, then turned away, beginning to cry against her acceptance, and walked off of the porch, leaving me to end this.
[Edit: Just remembered that there was a baby crying, inside the house, right around this time. It really added to the macabre atmosphere of what was about to happen.]

With Lucilla gone, my foot pinning Commodus to the ground, I swung the axe down twice, taking his head off at the neck.

...that&#39;s all I remember.

----------


## Pastro

That was an entertaining lead, I loved the part about Commodus pulling weapons out of thin air, reminds me of so many video games.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. Yeah. I didn&#39;t even have time to think about it. It was like "WHOA, he&#39;s got a spear. WHOA he&#39;s got a knife. WHOA He&#39;s got an axe with a four-foot handle&#33;&#33;"  ::shock:: 

Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/10/2007*

Ugh. Bacardi is the devil.  ::|: 

*Dream One*
I can only remember a few fragments of last night's dream(s). At one point, I was riding around a big city with two guys, and we were smoking bud. [Edit: I just remembered that I had my guitar with me in this dream, also. I was sitting in the back seat, just playing the strings, without it being plugged in.]
We were on our way to a huge party at some sort of upscale hotel or something. It had one of those multi-tiered parking garages and I remember that, while we were circling up around the spiral, I looked over at the SUV that was driving parallel to us (which was strange, and I didn't even notice) and the driver was smoking bud out of a pipe, also.

*Dream Two*
A bunch of people I know were with me in Wal-Mart. It was like we were just hanging out, there, making a day out of it. This girl R, that comes into my job every now and then, was there hanging out. Her and a friend were sitting down on some chairs reading or something. I was walking around the store with no shirt on and my guitar strapped on my back. There was also a glass case with a bunch of stuff in it, and one of which was another really nice guitar. I spent a little while looking at it, but that's about all I remember.

*Dream Three*
The only thing I really know about this one is that I became lucid, while walking down the street, in some huge city. (This may have been a part of the first dream, but I don't know. My timeline is all messed up.) I remember jumping over this sign that was about 15 feet high, and then just walking across the street, as if the traffic wasn't even there. I can't remember if the cars swerved around me, I walked through them, or what. Before I knew it, I was across the street.
Immediately, the first thing I thought about was women. (Been having a specific somebody on my mind, lately.) I started looking around for someone good-looking, and I think I was planning on trying to turn someone into the girl I'd been thinking about, but the only people around me seemed to be old ladies. 
One of them was running toward a bus, trying to catch it. When I tried to change her, I ended up stripping the old woman of her clothes. All of them.   ::makeitstop::  
The bus that she was running toward stopped, nearly in the middle of the street, to let her on. As she was getting on, about 3 more old ladies walked off of the bus in front of me....all of them stark-ass naked.  ::makeitstop:: 
Frustrated at this...uhm..._disturbing_ twist, I shot my arm out toward the side of the bus, just to punch it and let out some agression. On the bus, was an advertisement with the face of a beautiful model. My fist just happened to aim toward her nose, which was in the center of the picture. When my hand hit the poster, the model on the poster goes "AAHHH!!" Her head snapped back and she grabbed her face like I'd just decked a real woman, and not a photograph!  ::rolllaugh:: 
Oh man, that was classic. Lol.

I remember walking down the street a little more, and coming to the corner of an intersection, then looking down to check my hands and try to stabilize the dream, because it was getting really hazy. I don't think I was able to do it, though, and I lost the dream completely.

----------


## BohmaN

How many keyboards have you weared out? I mean your whole salary must go to keyboards because of your excellent dream recall.

----------


## mkauf84

So how where the old ladies?

----------


## Twoshadows

> The bus that she was running toward stopped, nearly in the middle of the street, to let her on. As she was getting on, about 3 more old ladies walked off of the bus in front of me....all of them stark-ass naked. 
> Frustrated at this...uhm...disturbing twist, I shot my arm out toward the side of the bus, just to punch it and let out some agression. On the bus, was an advertisement with the face of a beautiful model. My fist just happened to aim toward her nose, which was in the center of the picture. When my hand hit the poster, the model on the poster goes "AAHHH&#33;&#33;" Her head snapped back and she grabbed her face like I&#39;d just decked a real woman, and not a photograph&#33; 
> Oh man, that was classic. Lol.[/b]



That&#39;s a great dream&#33;  ::chuckle::  Funny how our minds don&#39;t cooperate with us sometimes.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao.

BohamaN:
The key is to type _really_ lightly.  ::chuckle:: 

mkauf84:
Ugh....Man. I was trying to forget, and doing so well. 
....Thanks for the flashback.  ::makeitstop:: 
(But it&#39;s funny you should ask about the old ladies though, considering my first experience with "Old Hag," last night.  ::D:  )

Twoshadows:
Funny/frustrating. Whichever word works.  :tongue2: 

*02/11/2007
"All Net"*
I was playing basketball, in a school gym. We were taking turns making free-throws, and I was up. Everyone else had been making their shots but, when it was my turn, there was this huge black cargo net, that I never noticed before, hanging from the ceiling. It hung so low, and was strung tight enough, that it rested just a few inches above the basketball goal, but covered everything within our section of the court. Because of this, it would not be possible to shoot the ball higher than the goal, creating the arc necessary to make the free-throw. 
I was sizing up the shot (notice, everyone had made their shots before me, somehow, with no effort, whatsoever) and I stop, looking around at everyone else. I start arguing with them saying shit like "Wait wait...how the _HELL_ do you expect me to make that? There is a net over our heads." They started clowning me and saying that I was just stalling because I knew I couldn&#39;t make it. I started getting pissed because I was obviously the only one that was able to see that what they were trying to get me to do was impossible.
I wish I would have analyzed this more, though. Missed and easy dream cue, there. 


*02/12/2007*
*Dream One
"Failed Twister Task"*
Well, I can barely remember a damn thing from last night. I know the majority of my dream (the only one I really remember, anyway, though I remember having two dreams, last night) took place out in the sticks, somewhere. It had to do with some deranged hillbilly guys. Can&#39;t remember what the hell was going on, though. The only thing that sticks out in my mind was becoming lucid, as these guys were approaching me, to attack. At first, they were far away enough from me, that I had time to think about the lucid task. [Edit: I&#39;m trying to get my timeline together, as I&#39;m writing this, and this actually happened after I woke up and did WBTB, at about 4:00, with the intention of doing the tornado task.] It was already dark outside, but I wanted to try the tornado task. The first thing that came to mind was pulling a twister down out of the sky and making it land right on top of these guys that were walking in my direction.
I raised my hands and focused on the few clouds I could see in the moonlight and then I pulled my arms downward. A funnel cloud began to form, but I could tell it wasn&#39;t spinning, it was just sort of sinking. It made a cone which connected to the first guy in front of me, but then I forgot what, exactly, I was supposed to do with the tornado, to complete the task. I knew I had to suck someone up in it, but I couldn&#39;t remember if it was myself, or another DC. While I was thinking on this, the guy (whose head was once covering the base of the funnel cloud, from my perspective) took a casual step to the side. In one HELL of an optical illusion, the non-rotating funnel cloud which had come _down_ from the sky only moments ago, showed itself to, now, be a huge plume of black smoke, _rising_ from a house burning in the background, that suggested it had been covered by the guy, the whole time, even though I knew the house hadn&#39;t been there, and the dark cloud/smoke came down from above, and not up from the house. (If that makes any sense. )

Anyway, I don&#39;t remember anything after that.

I also had my first real (that I can remember, at the moment) experience with Old Hag, but it was actually kinda nice  :wink2:  and, while thinking about it, I remember a small peice of the dream that lead to it, but I don&#39;t remember whether it happened before or after the above dream.
[Edit x2: Now I do. This next dream came first. Then Old Hag, then dreamless sleep. Woke up. WBTB, then the above dream happened. Damn tricky-ass recall. :sweat2:]

*Dream Two
"Old Hag&#39;s Embrace"*
I was in the truck, talking to L, asking her if she was upset about something and, to prove she wasn&#39;t, she leaned in the window, turning her head to the side and inviting me to kiss her on the cheek. (Awww. Haha) and I did. 
From here, I woke up, and I felt my bed move as if someone had been lying next to me (behind me, actually, because I was lying on my side). Then, I felt an arm wrap, softly around me, and immediately thought that I was lying next to L. I tried to turn myself over, to see who it was, but I couldn&#39;t move anything but my eyes. I looked around a bit, and was certain I was really awake, not FA&#39;ing, and tried to move again. This time I tried to jerk straight up, instead of rolling, and couldn&#39;t do that either. It was if the arm around my body was holding me down, and preventing me from moving, at all. 
Good thing about it, though, is that I realized this to be sleep paralysis, almost immediately, (even though I don&#39;t really have much experience with it, other than going numb while trying to WILD) and didn&#39;t freak out. I simply stopped trying to move and went straight into trying to WILD, but I passed right back out within, what felt like, seconds.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Gotta catch up....

*02/13/2007
Scoobys Labyrinth?*
The first thing I remember is being in some scenario built around the movie _Pans Labyrinth._ I had been talking to a young girl that had her hands on her hips and through the hole between her side and one of her arms, I saw the Fawn creature from the moving looking back at me.
What happened after that is a blur, but I remember ascending the spiral well/staircase from the movie. From there, the Fawn turned out to be evil and grew to about 15 feet tall. He then trapped me in the dungeon of what was now a castle, along with a few other people. 
In the cell, we tried to devise a plan to kill the Fawn, but we didnt have any way to lure him close enough to the cell to kill him by smashing him with a huge stone that was loose, in the ceiling. 
It was right around here that I realized I was dreaming, but this part is still kind of hazy, as far as remembering everything. Im pretty sure I just walked straight through the bars of the cell and called the Fawn to come chase me. He came thundering after me (I distinctly remember how heavy his hooves were, on the ground, which made him seem even bigger than he was.) When he got under the stone, which was now (somehow) tied to a rope that was held by the people in the cell, the prisoners yanked it loose and it fell and crushed his head.
Aware that I was dreaming, I didnt even bother to go back and help the prisoners. I just ran toward the daylight that I could see down at the far end of the hallway. When I got outside, I suddenly stepped into the island party atmosphere from the Scooby-Doo movie.  ::wtf::  The characters from the movie were even there. We were all in an alcove surrounded on all sides by a rocky wall that was about 20 feet high, and there was a pool in the center of the alcove party. I didnt pay any attention to the Scooby DCs and wanted to see what was on the other side of the wall, so I first tried to jump high enough to see over the top of it, but could only get about a dozen feet off the ground, before floating to a landing. I tried this, a couple more times, with no success, so I figured the best thing to do would be to just climb it.
Before trying to scale the wall, I looked at my hands to ground myself. When I looked at the front of my left hand, I had no fingers, at all - just the stump of my palm. I turned the hand around and saw that all my fingers were actually twisted backward and kind of coiled around each other. When I turned the hand back over, they were all back to normal.
I started climbing the wall like a rock climber, but once I got about halfway up, there were no other hand-holes, and the wall face was pretty much flat from there on up. To get passed this, all I did was look away from the spot where I wanted to put my hand, imagine there was a ledge big enough to hold onto and, when I looked back, the wall face had changed, the way Id pictured. I did this about 3 times and was able to get to the top.
At the top, I saw that I was on the edge of a highway, looking at the road from over the top of the guardrail. The only thing poking over the top was my head. I saw a police Corvette coming closer and I ducked down a little bit (dont ask me why). I hoped the cop would just pass on by but, of course, he didnt. He started slowing down just as he was about to pass me. My lucidity wasnt all that strong, and I was beginning to get worried about what kind of trouble I was going to have to deal with, with this cop character. The second I started thinking this, about 3 more cop Corvettes (with flashy, silver rims, no less. Lol) pulled up, from all different directions, all obviously zeroed in on me.
I was thinking SHIT, I need to get out of here. Suddenly, another car pulled up. It was a blue and white Lamborghini, but not a model that I can say Ive ever seen before. It skidded to a stop between me and the three cop cars, one guy leaning his head out the window and telling me to get in. I jumped in the backseat. (Yes, it was a four-door Lambo, but it gets weirder.)
Inside the car, there were actually three rows of seats  the front, middle, which was empty, and I sat in back. The driver and passenger of the car were these futuristic cops or something, and they reminded me of the two cops from Jet Lis _The One_, (Delroy Lindo and Jason Statham) except the passenger was Hispanic and not black, though he was very dark. They were both around my age, also. The passenger was briefing me about something to do with why the cops were chasing me, and started point out some futuristic gadgetry that the car had. I remember that I didnt hear a single word the guy said because the only thing I was thinking about was how much I wanted to drive the car.
Without even bringing it up in conversation, I simply willed the car to stop, got out of the backseat and climbed in the front. Both men had disappeared. The last thing I remember is flying down the highway in this badass car.

My notes also say that there was something having to do with a Store, after that, but I dont remember what the hell that means.

*02/14/2007
Dream (Fragment) One*
I was stopped on the street by some tall guy. We were in the middle of Lake Mary, and he was trying to find his way to Seminole Community College. He had a backpack on and was obviously trying to walk there. I told him that the only thing close to us was the high school and that SCC was about 5 miles away. He had this really disgusting film/lens/skin covering his eyes. One of them was completely covered and the other one only had a tiny hole uncovered, which would have been the only way he could have seen. It was pretty nasty, but I was trying not to draw too much attention to the fact that I thought so. I just gave him directions and he went on his way.

*Dream Two
"Me vs. Everyone"*
Dont remember much about how this one started, but I was with a large group of friends. We were in some sort of building, but I cant really remember what kind. It seemed somewhat industrial, though.
As we were walking around, one of my friends and I start throwing fake punches at each other, and blocking those coming at us, making a sort of slow-paced, light-contact spar out of it (something that many of us mess around with IRL). The pace started getting faster and we started throwing in some kicks and whatnot and were soon going at full speed. The others made a bit of a crowd around us as we were playing out this fight scene, still holding back our punches and kicks at the last second, so that it was still light contact. 
Pretty soon, other people started jumping in. My fighting one guy, turned into me fighting two more, and then three more, four more. 
I was moving fast enough that I was keeping everyone from hitting me, pre-empting moves from whoever was going to be the next to attack, and criss-crossing back and forth between everyone the way Jackie Chan does (better than anyone else), when hes fighting a group of people.
Pretty soon, it was a mass of about 20 people vs me. At one point, I threw an arm out to the side to hit the guy at my left, and then turned to the right and blocked a kick aimed at my head, by catching it with my right hand. In the same second, I kicked low with my right foot, suggesting that Id broken the support-leg of the guy whos kick I just caught. He played along by falling to the ground and I continued fighting the rest of the group. 
Our play-fighting mass of people moved continuously through the hallways of this building while we sparred, somehow pouring fluidly through regular doorways without losing our me-in-the-center formation. We exited one door and were now in the mouth of a huge cave. The door was in the wall of this cave, positioned about 100 yards from the opening. I could see that it was daylight outside, but it was orange, as if the sun was setting. The door was also about 50 feet off of the ground, connected to the floor of the cave by an iron staircase, like youd see at the rear exit of a second-story warehouse or something. 
For a minute, we were still fighting on the balcony of this small stairway and then, instead of walking the fight down the stairs, I took a long jump off of the top of the staircase and landed on the ground of the cave. (Which should&#39;ve made me realize I was dreaming, more than anything else.  :Sad:  ) Landing on the ground, I found a pipe conveniently placed there. Most everyone else walked down the stairs, if I remember correctly, but I know that a few of them were coming down at me as soon as Id picked up the pipe and turned around, having jumped down the same way I did. I was just about to go on a light-contact rampage, using this pipe like a bo-staff, when I either woke up or my memory of this dream just ended. 
But through the entire dream, _nobody_ was able to "hit" me. It was dope.  :Boxing: 

*02/15/2007*
All I remember is having some sort of strange conversation with my dad. He was being a smart-ass about something, but I cant remember what it was. Later, wed been driving with mom and came to some place where Id won a couple of badass crotch-rockets. There were three of them, actually, and they were all custom super-bikes. I said something to mom about See? Those are the bikes I won, and my dad shook his head and said something to me that suggested that the reason he was being a smart-ass earlier was that he was trying to tell me not to tell mom the bikes were mine, and I hadnt been paying attention to him, the whole time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/16/2007*

Been trying all damn morning, but I don&#39;t remember a thing.   ::|:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/17/2007
Dream (Fragment) One:*
Cierra and I were in some guy&#39;s apartment. The man had some really weird shit going on, but I don&#39;t remember what it was. Whatever it was, it was to the point to where I felt like we were in danger and, when the guy went into his kitchen, we got up so that we could sneak out while he wasn&#39;t looking. I remember taking one of his cigarettes from off of the table, on the way out. We rushed downstairs and to the car. When I looked back toward the staircase, I&#39;d seen that he was already outside, looking for us. We got in the car and took off.

*Dream (Fragment) Two*
I had gone scuba diving with Todd. I know that there was a certain depth we&#39;d gotten to, that I was reluctant about going any further than. We ended up going down the side of what seemed like a huge abyss, to where it was pitch black and we had to use dive lights that were attached to our masks. I was feeling kinda nervous but we just spent the time down there checking out fish and whatnot.

*Dream Three*
Another badass car dream, and this thing was incredible. I don&#39;t know where we&#39;d gotten this car, but Todd and I came across it on the road, somewhere, and jumped in. It had a T-top design and was more like a space-craft on wheels, than anything else. There were buttons all over the place and, in the night, the whole dash was lit up with bright-blue controls.
(Todd and I had just watched a youtube vid where this guy was driving the McLaren F1 supercar and we were both blown away buy all the different switches and guages on the inside. I&#39;m sure that&#39;s what brought all this on.)
I was in the passenger seat and was, apparently, in charge of most of the switches. He was the driver. While we were sitting in this car, which was somewhat in the middle of the street, a black muscle car, that I think was a Mustang, rolled passed us. The guy started revving up his engine, as if he had looked over and seen our car and wanted to race. We hadn&#39;t even figured out how to drive this thing yet, so we didn&#39;t pay him any attention, and let him drive on past. We had a feeling we&#39;d be able to catch up to him, anyway. We got the car revved up and it actually started floating a few inches off of the ground, like a hovercraft. I could feel it sliding just a bit as we idled.
When we took off, this thing was _insanely_ fast. Being that it was night outside, the experience was like playing Need For Speed: Carbon and hitting the nitrous oxide, at full speed. The entire world was a blur, except for the road, and the car handled so well that it was like we were on a track in the road and hitting 300mph, even on the slight twists and turns. Crazy. There was even one point where I remember turning the car out into the water (we had been driving along a coast) and speeding out over the ocean.

*Dream Four*
There was a huge party at UCF and we were all just sitting around getting hammered. This one girl who was reeeeaallly drunk came and sat down on my lap and started flirting with me. Before too long, though, she was so drunk that she could hardly stand up. She&#39;d asked me to take her home, which was back on my side of town, so I did. Don&#39;t remember anything happening, though. I&#39;d come back into UCF territory, later, and I vaguely remember a stoplight breaking, just before I passed under it.
The next day, we were back at my old house, and a bunch of people from the party were hanging out, outside, getting drunk again. I had my dirtbike and was riding it back and forth around the field. The only other thing I remember is, when I came back from doing a lap, some girl (it might have been the same one, I don&#39;t know) was so drunk that she started puking all over the concrete. Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/19/2007
The Incredible Hero*

This dream was centered around the Heroes characters D.L. and his son, Micah.
It started off with D.L. having an argument with some woman, who wasnt Micahs mom, in a house. If Im not mistaken, he was looking for Micah, and thought the woman had information about where he was, that she just wasnt giving up. At the same time, Micah was looking for his dad, and came upon the house at just about the same time this was happening. Before seeing Micah, D.L. had had enough of the womans holding out on him, and shoved his hand through her chest (he has the power to phase through solid objects) to stop her heart like he did to Micahs mom in one of the episodes. 
My perspective then switched to Micahs point of view as he came in through the door and saw his dad killing this woman. Suddenly, time stopped, and then things began to reverse. Micah had altered time with his mind (a power that one of the other heroes has) and everything rewound until before D.L. shoved his arm into the woman. Instead of walking in through the door, this time, Micah just suddenly appeared in between D.L. and the woman, stopping his dads arm from reaching her. They were all happy that theyd reunited and the scene switched a little bit, from there.
Enter: Jim Carrey?  ::wtf:: 
So Jim Carrey comes into this dream. Hes driving an old pick-up truck and he has disguised himself as some sort of utilities worker, or something. I (me being the disembodied observer) knew that his real reason for pulling up to this house was because he was looking for people with these amazing abilities, to study them, and perform all kinds of experiments on them. For what purpose, I dont know. He knocked on the door and everyone inside hid. After no one answered, he just walked in the house. For a while he started looking around the place, searching for any clues that would help his cause. At some points around this time, I got the feeling that I was actually another character that was with Jim, not just a disembodied perspective. I remember that Id caught a glimpse of Micah, hiding beneath a counter, and actually made a conscious decision to duck down and get a better look. When I saw him, Jim suddenly knew he was there, and went to get the kid. My perspective then changed back to, simply, watching.
Hed gone to pull the kid out from his hiding spot, but D.L. came in and told him to leave the kid alone. Jim started talking about how he knew the kid had powers and was doing research on people like them. Sooner or later, hed earned their trust, and they were telling him about some of the stuff that Micah could do. One of the powers they mentioned was how he grew in size and strength whenever his adrenaline started pumping. They walked outside and were showing Jim that their car had a custom sunroof over the backseat so, if ever Micah got pissed off, while in the car, it could accommodate his size (which I think is hilarious.  ::chuckle:: ).
So, in telling the story of one of the times that had actually happened, little Micah climbs in through the backseat and then climbs up out of the sunroof, now standing on top of the car and telling his story. While he was up there, though, he suddenly slipped and fell, straight to the ground, and face-planted so hard that youd think it would have killed him. He started groaning and slowly began to stand up. D.L. was running over to him, when the boy started breathing really heavy. He started screaming Its happening&#33; No&#33;&#33; and I could see that right hand had turned green, and about tripled in size. D.L. started freaking out and grabbed a bunch Micahs toys, trying to force him to play with him. Nervous, Jim said What are you doing? He answered We have to get him to calm down&#33; If he starts having fun, itll reverse the transformation. He threw a ball to Micah, but the boy was already too far gone. The ball just fell as the boy started growing bigger and bigger, green skin covering him and the high-pitched yell of a young boy morphing into a low, monstrous roar.
The kid had just turned into the Incredible Hulk.  ::shock:: 
Now (as usual) _seriously_ pissed off, the Hulk takes a few quick steps away from Jim and D.L. and then leaps about a hundred feet into the air, arcing over the surrounding houses and disappearing toward the horizon. Jim (and I think D.L., too) gets into the pick-up truck and starts chasing after the boy/Hulk.
There is a large gap in my recall right here but, somehow, the scenario changed to where the Hulk was now mad at Jim. (I think he figured out that Jim actually had some sinister plan behind his reason for studying people with powers.) Whatever the case, Jim was now driving like a maniac through the streets, in this pick-up, looking over his shoulder with this terrified look on his face. 
In a shot that could win a cinematography award, my perspective was hovering over Jims hood, looking straight at his face as he drove. In the background, after hed turned onto another street, this tiny speck in the sky came soaring closer. The closer it got, the bigger it got. Finally, just a few feet behind Jims truck, the Hulk, which had obviously jumped from a few miles away, smashes down onto the street, running after Jim Carreys truck and smashing every damn thing in his path. Just that part alone was the highlight of the dream because it was fuckin _Awesome_. 
Other than that, the only thing I really remember is one point where Jim is now in the bed of the truck, hanging on for dear life, as the truck is being picked up off the ground by the, now bigger than before, Hulk.

Thats about it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/20/2007
Oldest Dream Sign in the Book*
and I completely missed it. 
This one started with a false awakening, I think. I was at home and mom was out with her b/f. A bunch of older guys from my moms old hood that, supposedly, grew up with her and my dad came to visit. I let them come in for a bit, seeing as how I could tell that they were really friends of the family, but mom didnt come back at a decent hour, so I told them all that they were just going to have to try her back, the next time they were in the area. 
It was night time, and I walked them outside to the truck theyd come in. While outside, I noticed that both porch lights were off, and it was pitch black out here, which is strange because we never leave both lights off, through the night. Before the guys pulled off, I leaned back in the door and flipped the switch to make the light nearest me come on, and nothing happened. I told them all to hang on, and I went through the house to get around to the other light, that was near the kitchen, and tried to turn it on. Looking out the window, I could see that the light never came on. It was then that I noticed, every light in the house was off (even though theyd all been on, when we were all inside, moments ago). Im surprised I went through the whole house, once, without noticing it, but it was absolutely black, inside. I fumbled through the house, flipping every single light switch I came to, on the way back to the back door. Not a single light turned on.
When I got to the back, the older guys were just about to drive off. I told them to hang on because I knew something strange was going on here, and I couldnt figure out what it was. I told them that the lights werent working and asked if any of them knew why. The pulled the truck back up and one of them said hed check the breakers. They all came back inside and walked straight into Cierras room, to the breaker box (which is actually in the laundry room  not Cierras room). The flipped a few switches and all the lights in the house came back on.
Thats all I remember.
..Im such an idiot.  ::shakehead2:: 

*02/21/2007
Dream (Fragment) One:*
I was with N from work and we were walking through some kinda store. She had stopped to look at some jewelry and I walked over to her while she was trying them on. I found this really wicked, golden tiara that I thought would look badass on her, and I told her to try it on. She said she wasnt really into tiaras and I said that, even though it definitely wasnt her, (it had this big golden spikes that were kind over-the-top) to try it on, anyway, cause I thought itd look pretty dope on her. She put it on and, with everything else she was wearing, she looked like a queen or something. In waking life, she has this nice, blonde and burgundy streaked hair but, in the dream, it was all auburn, really smooth with huge ringlets down over her shoulders. The sides of the tiara were hidden by here hair, so it looked like the spiney front part was just attached to her head. I thought it looked cool as hell.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
I think this was a part of the previous fragment, but Im not sure. There was a concert being set up in somewhere completely unexpected. (Was it the store? I dont know. All of the lights were turned down so the atmosphere had completely changed.) I had my guitar with me, now, and was watching all of these guys perform on stage, playing in a band with like 4 guitarists. (I cant remember who was with me, but I know some people I knew were there. Surrounding the band, were all these spare guitars, some of them broken, all over the place.
I had nothing to plug my guitar into, so I just walked around with it, improvising a few riffs that went along with whatever the band was playing. After a while, Id set my guitar down for a minute. I cant remember why, though. Later, when I went to pick it up, it wasnt where I remembered leaving it. It was lost in this sea of spare guitars. I started flipping the fuck out because I couldnt find it, pushing guitars out of the way and looking all over for it. Someone said Here it is&#33; and handed me a guitar that looked almost exactly like it. I noticed, though, that it had a broken machine head, which meant it was simply one of the tossed-out spare guitars. I threw it down and kept looking. Eventually, I found my guitar, lying flat on the ground instead of standing straight up, like I had expected.
Sometime later, while watching the bands some more, I backed into a tall shelf and it started to topple over. I ran around to the other side and straightened it up. It kept wanting to tilt, though. No matter how many times I pushed it up straight, the second I would take my hands away, it would start tilting again. That last time, just when Id gotten it to stick, I walked a few steps away from it, and it came crashing down behind me, starting a chain reaction as it toppled over onto the shelves next to it.

*Dream (Fragment) Three:
Gregroll*
All I remember is that I was either an insect, or a human that was being hunted down by another, larger insect. Whatever this insect was, it was green, like a praying mantis, but it could spin webs like a spider. This thing was, easily, three times as big as I was. The only part of the dream that sticks with me is that, when this huge insect caught me, it started to roll me up with its front legs and spin me into a web cocoon, trapping me inside (kinda like the giant spider did to Frodo in the 3rd Lord of the Rings movie). This was one of the worst experiences I think Ive ever had. Im glad I only remember it as a hazy fragment, and not a full, vivid scene. The thought of it, alone, gives me chills.  :Sad: 

*Dream Four:
Evangelism At Its Worst / Harley Scion*
So, as far as I remember, this one started off in some big auditorium. There was a new evangelist in town, who was growing in popularity, really quickly. A bunch of my friends and I came to check out his assembly and see what kinda stuff he had to say. His presentation began like a rock concert, with a lot of effects and pyrotechnics and whatnot. Once he got down to preaching, though, he just started droning on and on, into the night. Some people were walking out, others were falling asleep.
At some point, while (mildly) listening to the sermon, Id fallen asleep as well. When I woke up, this fuckin evangelist was trying to molest me, rubbing my foot in his crotch and seemingly having a damn good time doing it.  ::wtf:: 
I suddenly stood up like "What the FUCK?&#33;&#33;" Everyone else in the auditorium had either left the building or been put to sleep by this guy&#39;s speech, which was obviously what he was waiting for, so he could have his way with the audience. My voice had woken up the people in my group, and they came up and stopped me from trying to kick the shit out of this guy, practically pulling me out of the auditorium. 
We had ended up at Brian&#39;s house, and were sitting around getting drunk. It was night time and we were about to head out to my (old) house, which was only about a mile away. Brian had this "car" that was about the weirdest thing I&#39;d ever seen in my life. It was actually a motorcycle, like a Harley Davidson, but it had a Toyota Scion body _around_ it. I wanted to drive it, so I told him to take my car, and I&#39;d follow him in this thing.
Inside, (I doubt I can even, sufficiently, describe it.) it was like sitting on a motorcycle, handlebars and all, with a big box around it. The gears were on the handlebars, and you had to twist them forward and backward to change the gears, kinda like some mountain bikes. There was also a floor and a backseat, like a car, and a sunroof. At first, I couldn&#39;t figure out how to shift the gears, and I kept stalling and sputtering down the street, but I finally figured it out.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/22/2007
"More Lucid Sparring"*
Don&#39;t remember very much of this one but (as usual) it was at my old house. I was hanging out with two friends, but I can&#39;t remember which ones. We had started sparring in the carport and, sooner or later, I&#39;d realized I was dreaming. We had started off fighting hand to hand, I know, but I don&#39;t really remember any of it. At one point, though, I started trying to do the wall run that Trinity did in the first Matrix movie (The first one she did, in the apartment, where she runs up and across one wall, then cuts the corner, and takes a few steps on the perpendicular wall). At first my feet kept slipping, like they&#39;d do in waking life, but I was able to get traction and ran up the wall, landing on the fence that lines my carport. 
After that, I&#39;d gotten two bo-staffs from somewhere (dunno where, though) and started sparring my friends one at a time. I was pulling off some really sick moves, too. Once, one of them swung low at my legs and I placed one end of my staff on the ground, then jumped, landing in a crouch _on top_ of my vertical staff, gripping it while I front-flipped off of it, which made it rotate with me, for momentum, before landing and slamming the staff down toward the other guy. I missed, though, as he&#39;d stepped back, but the look on his face, at the move I&#39;d just done, was priceless.
I&#39;d also learned this awesome way to disarm them (which I&#39;d love to try in real life, whenever I get a chance). They would swing their staff at me, like a bat, horizontally, and I&#39;d place my staff vertically, near my side, to stop their swing. Then, as the two weapons collided I&#39;d spin around, slipping my arm beneath their staff and then using my own staff as a lever, during my spin, to pop their staff out of their hand and send it flying away from us. It was dope. I tried two different versions of it, one on each guy, and then told them that I wanted to fight them both at once. They declined, though (wusses lol) and that&#39;s all I remember. 

*02/24/2007
"Classmate"*
Went to a party with Todd and the Stetson crew, last night, which is where this dream came from:
I was a transfer student, and had wound up in one of Todd&#39;s classes, at Stetson. L, from my job, was there, too, along with one of her friends, E. L also had a huge icepack attached to her eye. Don&#39;t know why, though. Anyway, Todd and I sat next to each other, and we pretty much just clowning around, the whole time we were there. One of his frat brothers, Sidell (sp) was our teacher, and he was just as cool as he is in real life. They had all of these inside jokes and activities that I knew nothing about, so I had that real "new guy" feeling. 
At one point, someone had brought in their acoustic guitar and we were passing it around, taking turns playing tunes while other people would improvise a few song lyrics (pretty much what we were doing at the party, last night). Later, Sidell was playing with a 9mm handgun and the cops suddenly showed up, so he put it away real quick. They said they were here for Todd and implied that they had evidence of him smoking bud on campus. In actuality (in the dream, which is a bit of a paradox) he hadn&#39;t been smoking on campus but, just because Todd likes to stir things up, he was like "Yeeeeeaaaahh, I was" and had this pseudo-confessional frown on his face. Everyone in the class knew he was joking, but he got up and started walking out with them. When they turned the corner, before him, he did something that showed the class he was about to play a huge prank on them, but I can&#39;t remember what it was.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/26/2007*
Had a couple of lucids, last night, but the only one I can really remember seems to have been the least exciting of the two.

*Dream One:*
I was hanging out behind my old job at Dave&#39;s phone room. Everybody was on lunch, and there were about 30 of us out there, just standing around smoking cigs and talking. Everything seemed pretty normal, so I&#39;m not sure what tipped me off that I was dreaming, but the subtle realization started creeping into my head, which seems to happen a lot. The first thing I did, to try to confirm that I was dreaming, was picked up a rock and tried to levitate it off of my hand. At first I could only get it to hover, and so I would pull my hand down a little further, beneath it, and widen the gap. People started watching me do this, and everyone was suddenly crowded around me while I did all kinds of gravity-defying tricks with this rock. Next, after I&#39;d gotten rid of the rock, I turned my attention to one of the DC&#39;s and started lifting them off of their feet with my mind, which I&#39;ve never tried before. Setting the other person back down, I then tried it with the entire crowd, at once. I swung my arms down, and then curled them back upward, visualizing myself picking up all of us, collectively. We started lifting off of the street, everybody gasping and cursing as we slowly ascended to about 4 feet off the ground. I could actually feel my stomach turning, realistically, at such an unusual experience. Finally, I let go of the focus and we all slammed back down on the ground, on our feet. 
I remember looking at my hands a lot, throughout the night, but I don&#39;t really remember how many times, in each dream. In this one, I remember a DC version of this cute little chick I used to work with asking me about how all that stuff was possible. I explained the whole "this is all in my head, and my body is still asleep" thing. Something happened around here, that I can&#39;t remember, and I think might have led into the next dream, because the girl ended up coming with me. I&#39;m pretty sure I&#39;d woken up around here, though. 
*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
There was a villain in this dream, and if it wasn&#39;t the Silver Surfer, it sure as hell reminded me of him. I became lucid sometime in this one, and started trying to fly after him, but I was having a lot of trouble, and kept sinking to the grass on my stomach. It took a little while, but I eventually got the hang of it and was able to fly just as fast as he was. The girl from the last dream was a big part of this dream, but I don&#39;t really remember anything but a few images of her. I also remember something about the villain walking in through the screen of this huge like 100x100 ft computer monitor. I flew over and followed him into it, the girl hanging on my wrist. It spit us out into a completely different setting, along with the other guy.  Don&#39;t remember much after that, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/27/2007
Dream (Fragment) One:
"Dueling Axes"*
Don't remember very much about this dream, at all, except for one thing. Me and some other guy were battling each other with our electric guitars. We would play a chord or a riff and then this colored energy would blast out of our machine heads, and fill up the space in between us. It would then create all these different shapes and objects that would fight each other for supremacy. I remember that he'd made some kind of animal, and then a played this really phat line and created this dragon that just straight-up destroyed the other guys creature. Really cool dream, actually. It was like two people dueling with those holophones from Futurama.

*Dream Two:
"Beyond Batman"*
Had another DILD, last night. I vaguely remember something happening, before this, that had to do with Batman and Robin, but right now I can't be too sure about that. What I do know, was that I was crouched on a pillar in some kind of nighttime courtyard, when I figured out I was dreaming. I remember how much more aware I was, upon this realization, than the past couple of DILDs I've had. I could feel myself getting all giddy. Haha. First thing I did was look at my hands. They had little pink and yellow spots all over them. When I was done looking at them, I couldn't believe how much more clear everything had gotten. It was like the entire dream world, which had seemed purely visual, only a moment ago, expanded to all five senses. I was now completely immersed in the dream, to a level that (even after having had so many lucids in my lifetime) astonished me. So much so, that, realizing that I'd never actually experimented with taste (I don't even know if I've ever tasted anything in a non-lucid), I licked the back of my hand, impulsively. It tasted just like real skin - somewhat bland and coppery.

Looking around a bit more, I could tell that this park/courtyard belonged to some corporation and I had been on a mission, before becoming lucid. I can't remember if I was actually Batman or not, but the first thing that came to mind was how much fun swinging around on grappling hook would be. I held up my hand and looked across the way to another high pillar. At first I tried to make one just shoot out of my hand but, when that didn't work, I figured I'd have to be a little more practical about it. I put my arm down to the side and imagined Batman's grappling gun. When I picked my hand back up, into my field of view, I was holding it. I pulled the trigger and launched a grappling across the way. I started swinging around from pillar to pillar, landing, firing at another spot, and continuing to swing. It was just as much fun as I thought it would be.

At one point, though, my feet touched the grass. This activated some kind of security system equipped with lasers and machine guns. This woman came out of nowhere and, at first, was trying to detain me. Around here, I'd know what it was I was doing at this place, in the first place, but I can't remember now. She was chasing me around this courtyard, shooting at me with some sort of electric gun thing. After a while, though, during our cat-and-mouse, we'd started talking and she was actually helping me. We were up high in this tower overlooking the courtyard hiding from the gunfire that was trained on our position. She was telling me where (whatever it was I was looking for) was hidden, in this center of a group of columns circled around, what looked like, some sort of metallic sculpture.

I didn't even let her finish talking, getting all antsy and excited, and I just dove out of the tower window. I could hear her scream something like "No wait!!!" while I shot another grappling hook and swung down at an angle, landing sideways on one of the columns, kinda like Spiderman, though I can't remember whether I was actually sticking to the wall or just hanging on. In any case, the huge metallic sculpture thing suddenly started moving. A long rectangular portion swung upward and then turned in my direction. This thing was only about 10 feet away, and I was staring down the barrel of a huge, high-tech cannon. The girl screamed something that implied she'd been trying to tell me it was a gun, but I don't remember what her outburst was. I jumped off of the pillar just as it exploded from a round fired from the gun.

There is a gap in my recall right around here. Next thing I know, this chick is flying a helicopter and I had shot a grappling line to the bottom of it and was hanging on while she carried us away from the facility. While hanging, I suddenly got the urge to experience being one of my RP characters, which I've never done before. I dropped off of the rope and landed on a high rooftop, which had really cool architecture, like a cathedral or something, and was thinking about how to do this. I was kind of apprehensive about spinning a new scene, because I haven't had much luck with it in the past, but decided to try it anyway. Standing on the roof, I held out my arms and spun around as fast as I could. At first, I was watching the world blur, but then I closed my eyes and thought of being somewhere else. Unfortunately, I also had fear of waking up, in the back of my head.

*Dream (Fragment) Three:
False Awakening*
When I "woke up," after trying to spin a new scene, I was really groggy. I think my light was already on, because I don't remember turning it on. I had to go to the bathroom but had to find my robe because I wasn't wearing anything. Looking all over my room for the robe, the only thing I could find was my old firefighter's coat from Explorers. I picked it up and was looking under it, for the robe, but there was just another layer of material to line the big heavy, yellow coat with. Confused by this, I picked that up and found yet another layer of yellow, protective clothing beneath it. I thought this was completely ridiculous but couldn't figure out that I was dreaming. So, giving in and just putting the coat around me, I walked to the bathroom. Afterward, I went to the kitchen and noticed the tv was on. While getting a drink, I noticed that the movie playing was some really gorey, oldschool horror flick where this guy was turning into a werewolf, but done with really grotesque "shock-factor" effects, where his skin was peeling and blood gushed from his wounds as his wolf-self broke through. I tried to just kind of ignore it as I walked back passed the tv, toward my room, but couldn't help but think about how much the movie reminded me of "An American Werewolf in London."
Now, coming back in my room, I noticed my tv was now one - and An American Werewolf in Paris was showing. Annoyed, I thought something like "Fuck. I'm still dreaming," and I, suddenly, "woke up," again.

*Dream (Fragment) Four:
False Awakening*
Notice the quotations in "woke up."
I got up and looked around the room, but something didn't feel right. Everything, even my bed, seemed a lot bigger than it was in real life. I immediately knew I was dreaming again. The first thing I did was look at my hands, and noticed that I had the hands of a child - little short, stubby fingers. I rotated my hands left and right, and my fingers would move and wave like they were peices of paper submerged in water. I didn't get very far into this FA before I woke up, for real.

----------


## Twoshadows

Great set of LDs&#33;&#33;

I love the levetaion one. How cool that you were able to levetate the whole crowd.






> It was like the entire dream world, which had seemed purely visual, only a moment ago, expanded to all five senses. I was now completely immersed in the dream, to a level that (even after having had so many lucids in my lifetime) astonished me.[/b]



Wow...that sound amazing. I want to work at getting to this point.

You always have such interesting dreams...and always are inspiring me.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey there, TS.  ::wink:: 
How&#39;s everything?





> Great set of LDs&#33;&#33;
> 
> I love the levetaion one. How cool that you were able to levetate the whole crowd.
> Wow...that sound amazing. I want to work at getting to this point.
> 
> You always have such interesting dreams...and always are inspiring me. 
> [/b]



Thanks for the compliment,  ::content::  and yeah, the levitation was awesome. It was a strange feeling because I can levitate myself almost effortlessly, but I felt this strange "weight" when trying to pick up the crowd - some weird "resistance" that caused us all to actually _drop_ forecefully on the ground, when I stopped focusing. It was like trying to pick up something heavy while holding your breath and then exhaling while you let it drop - that same sort of &#39;release.&#39; 

And thanks for reading, as always.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/28/2007
"Reeeeejected&#33;"*
So, I&#39;m at a concert in (what looks like) a school gymnasium. As I&#39;m walking in, I notice "A", who is this girl I used to work with. Now, just to paint the picture, A is drop-dead gorgeous - a 9.0 - 9.5, easy, if you ask me, with an absolutely _ridiculous_ body on her. Anyway, so I, having brought my guitar to this show for some reason, sit down with her and we just start hanging out, waiting for the show to start. Nothing big, just normal, friendly, conversation. This really _weird_ show kicks off with some psychotic girl as the main attraction. Her act is kinda like a cross between Marilyn Manson and somethin...I don&#39;t know....weirder than Marilyn Manson. There was even a time where her stage-hands brought the chick back in, in a wheelchair and a straight-jacket, with make-up smeared all over her face. Yeah, it was strange.
Anyway, during the show, I had started improvising a little bit on my guitar, and harmonizing with the music that was being played. After a while, I&#39;d noticed that more people in the audience had their guitars with them also. Some of them, though, I could tell were fake. So I&#39;m sitting there playing the guitar and talking to A, when I start getting the feeling that she&#39;s hitting on me. At first, I tried not to think anything of it, because her boyfriend and I are cool, and I&#39;m not the kind of guy that would feel right about screwing around with the g/f of someone I&#39;m down with (though I&#39;d be lying if I said I&#39;d never do it. I just wouldn&#39;t feel right about it, and would probably end up letting the b/f know...after the fact). So I was thinking I was just reading too far into things and tried not to pay too much attention to her, because she was only being _mildly_ suggestive. After a little while, though, she said something like, "man, it&#39;s hot in here. I&#39;m going to need some smaller shorts." In my mind, I&#39;m thinking "  ::shock::  ?&#33;&#33;" considering she was only wearing thigh-highs, already. She stood up and pulled down her shorts, wearing the tiniest pair of Daisy Dukes beneath. I nearly choked on my own tongue, but played it cool.
She sat down next to me again and we started talking some more. Part of me was still having trouble grasping what was going on, so I didn&#39;t really start trying to make any moves on her. Finally, though, as if sensing my apprehension, she discretely "lets it slip" that her and her b/f were split-up. That was about the sweetest sound I&#39;d ever heard.
Sooo, we got to flirting around after that and, at one time, she was lying down on the bleacher behind me while I was sitting down with my head leaning back on the small of her back. Obviously bored with the concert, she asked me if I wanted to come up to her room with her and, of course, I approved, calmly and collected. As she led the way, two guys standing by the band (which was, for some reason, separated from the psycho-chick who was the main part of the show) were like  :Eek:  as A walked by them and gave me a pound as I walked by, behind her, grinning.
Somewhere on the way up to her room, though, I lost her in the crowd. I went upstairs and this gymnasium seemed to have turned into a nightclub - dim, colored lights lining the walls and different kinds of music playing throughout each section of hallway that I walked through. I had my guitar in my hand and kept bumping it against the walls, accidentally, noticing that I was putting dents in it. As upset as this made me, my mind was pretty much set on one thing: finding A. I went all the way to the end of the hall and came to a dead end where a Reggae band was playing. I was surrounded by "thugs" and, considering I was carrying my guitar, was anticipating some sort of trouble. Being at a dead end, I turned around and started heading back the opposite way. Suddenly, this "thug" was right in front of me, grinning at me ominously. He was staring and smiling, looking at my guitar, and started to say something. As he started talking, though, he reached his hand out for my guitar, grabbing onto the machine head and, in doing so, twisting one of the tuning pegs. Before he even got a syllable out I had, instinctively, swung an uppercut at his nose. I only grazed him, but it was enough for him to grab his nose in shock. Having thought he was about to try to take the guitar from me, I was really surprised when he said "Shit, man&#33; I was just going to say what a badass guitar that was&#33; I can&#39;t believe you just uppercut me&#33;" Needless to say, I felt really bad for jumping the gun. I apologized and he was like "Nah, it&#39;s cool. I happen to run a boxing school, so I&#39;ve taken worse shots than that," and he actually complimented me on my swing.  ::chuckle:: 
Continuing on through the hallway, I came to the end, where the surroundings had obviously transformed into a girls&#39; dorm. There were two doors right across from each other, one of which was open. Figuring A had to have come this way, I stuck my head inside of one door and saw that the girl inside wasn&#39;t A. So, I tried the other one, simply opening up the door and sticking my head inside. Another girl was in the room and she was in the middle of changing her clothes. I was like "Oh shit, my bad. I was looking for someone," and then I started to close the door. She said "Wait&#33;" and when I stopped, she asked "You leaving? Why? Don&#39;t you find me attractive?" indirectly asking me to stay. A bit surprised by this, I said "...uh... ::wtf:: ...yeah, actually.." because she was, and I started to walk back inside her room just as she was beginning to back up toward her bed, inviting me in with her eyes.
Suddenly, A comes in through the doorway, glaring at me. She&#39;s like "what the hell is this? I invite you to _my_ room and you&#39;re up here talking to _her??_" I didn&#39;t even know what to say at this point. Before I could even get a word out, though, she suddenly starts laughing and walks over to this other girl and pulls her down onto the bed with her. The other girl from across the hall walks out of her room and into this room, also, and all three of them lay down on the bed together, laughing, and waiting for me to join them. Obviously, A was just screwing with me about being upset and had set this up for us all to have a four-some, these girls being two of her friends. Overcome with an extreme sense of "Oh. My. God&#33;" I closed the door behind me and slid onto the bed with them. We were all making out like crazy when the girl I was kissing suddenly gave me a weird look. She put a finger up to my lips and pulled it back. Apparently, my lip was bleeding and there was blood dripping from her finger. She was like "What&#39;s up with _that?_" Hurriedly, I told them to wait one second and I went to the bathroom, which was in the dorm, and checked out myself in the mirror. I remember, now, that when I looked in the mirror, I had clear gums that looked like a rubber boxing mouthpeice. I did find this strange, but it wasn&#39;t enough to distract me from what was about to happen. The bleeding had stopped and, not finding the source of the cut, I washed my mouth out to get whatever blood was in there out, and then stepped back into the room....
...and just as I was crawling back into bed with them...I fuckin&#39; _woke up&#33;_

....Ever woken up with a broken heart? It sucks.  ::cry::

----------


## NeAvO

Haven&#39;t been in here for a while, man that was one hell of a Beyond Batman man lucid&#33; Sounds intense&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Haven&#39;t been in here for a while, man that was one hell of a Beyond Batman man lucid&#33; Sounds intense&#33;
> [/b]



As long as you stop in, every now and then, it&#39;s all good, man.  ::wink:: 

And yeah, that dream was pretty damn intense. The part that sticks out the most, to me, is the feeling of "Oh Shit" that I got when I realized I was staring down the barrel of a cannon. Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/03/2007
"The Mighty....Moonbeam?"*
Wow. I wish I could (or "didn't go to bed too drunk to") remember more of the details of this one, because it was pretty wild. 
So, I was a girl in this dream (which is _very_ rare). This girl was really depressed about something. Something had happened recently, but I can't remember what it was, that put me in this suicidal state.  

(There was one of those hospital crew tv shows on last night, Grey's Anatomy, I think, where this teenage girl that was really depressed about her body had razor scars all over her wrist. Turned out that the reason she didn't have what she figured was a "normal" body, for a girl, was that she might have actually been a boy, the doctors having found testes, inside of "her." [Edit: Disclaimer - The previous characterization is, in no way, my perception of Moonbeam!  ::chuckle::  I think that part is completely derived from the tv show character. Just thought I'd make that known! You're the shit, in my book, Moonbeam. Hehe.  ::cheers:: ] I'm sure that kicked-off the whole idea for this dream....along with, maybe, recent talk about Moonbeam's weapon of choice being a nine, and the picture of her with her bow and arrows, but I'll get to that..)

So anyway, one day (in this dream) I'm just sitting around doing normal teenage stuff, and these two people show up, looking all Federal Agentish. They sat me down and told me that they _needed_ me. I was to be part of a team that hunts (..I don't even know what to call them..)...these "people" who have died but, come back to life as these human-like beings with supernatural powers and the ability to move in and out of the astral and physical realms. They also told me that I *was* one of the creatures that I was about to be hunting. I didn't know it, but I had killed myself, due to depression, a few days or so ago and, having been a weapons/fighting expert in life (which I had no idea of until they just told me) they were going to need my help in this organization. To prove it, they pulled out a picture of "me" lying on the floor in my own blood as a white girl, with slit wrists, and hair that looked _exactly_ like Moonbeam's! (I can't even say it was her, with any certainty. I can't even remember the last time I had a DV member dream. But damn, the coincedences! - especially with the whole weapons thing going on.) 

Around here, the dream skips forward, and I'm with a few of these agents, at an indoor gun range. As they were talking, I remember feeling kind of out of place at this range....inexperienced, (It's been years since I've been to to the gun range but I should have _my_ nine in a couple of weeks, which is probably why this whole thing was so fresh in my mind when I went to sleep, because the post about hers is one of the last posts I'd read.) They gave me this strange looking handgun. I can't really even remember what it was that made it seem so weird, but I know there was something odd about it. When they gave me the clip, I'd put it in and then stopped just before locking it into place. I don't know if my mind just slipped into character, thinking about how I'm about to be target practicing, or what, but when I locked in the clip and started shooting, my view shifted down the lane and within a foot or so of the target. I was actually hitting the same bullet hole over and over, as I squeezed off the whole clip. (Holy Shit I _just_ remembered that, while I was typing O.o That part of the dream wasn't even in my notes, but I remember shooting right around the chest area over and over, into the same hole - something _else_ that could have come from Moonbeam's Robin Hood picture.  ::happy:: )

The dream (or my recall, whichever) skipped forward again and I, still as the girl, was in a hotel room with more of these agents. We were getting ready to go on an operation, obviously, and were gearing up. I had this ridiculously impossible arrangement of holsters and straps that I was trying to wrap around my body. I can remember at least 3 combat knives - one on my chest, one on my back, and one on my leg, a couple of layers of kevlar but, now that I'm thinking about it, I don't remember taking any handguns with us.  ::wtf::  Kind of ironic. Finally, we wrapped our faces and heads up, looking like some ninja/military hybrids or something. I looked in the mirror and could see nothing but the area around my eyes and remember walking out to the parking lot.

Next thing I know, I'm in some, seemingly old, traditional Japanese-style setting - a fighting platform and tree-towers all around. I'd gotten into a fight with a whole group of people and completely cleaned house, using (as usual) a bo staff, that was made out of what I think was hollow bamboo. We had this really anime-ish style to the fight - like something you'd see on Kill Bill. It was tight - incredibly fast and graceful. Things, from there, had gotten out of hand and a bigger fight started. Everyone was in a panic and me and two of the other "agents" were running up a staircase into a huge Feudal Japanese-style (for lack of the correct terminology) building when a man dressed in gold-studded samurai garb rushes out in front of us. He pulls his hands back and creates a bright orange fireball between them. Launching it down at us, we all slip to the sides of the stair railing.

The ball goes between us and crashes into the stairs below us, breaking them apart. We had to navigate around the hole to fall back a little bit, while this guy continues to manifest some crazy shit and throw it down at us. FInally, I began to realize I was dreaming, deducing it out of being in such a dangerous situation. At first, I think I tried to create my own fireball, or something, and failed, but something like that happened before I actually got the idea to catch his next fireball. I was a little apprehensive at first because I was thinking about the fire, but I knew I was dreaming and just tried not to think about it. I caught the next flaming ball, in my hands, and could feel the heat, coming off it, relieved when it didn't actually _burn_ me, which was a pretty cool sensation. I threw it back at him and missed, still fighting in this long hall of a stairway with horizontal levels running across it, every dozen feet or so.

After that, he started slinging shuriken at me, and I copy-catted by flicking my hand out over and over, and invisioning the shuriken leaving my hands. I was able to produce those, without effort, and they flew like machine-gun fire, as did his. It was like playing Shinobi, back in the day, with the first-person shuriken-throwing. Fuckin nice.  ::cooler:: 

SOMETHING happened at the end of the fight and damnit I just can't remember what it was. I had _thought_ I'd killed him, at one point, but then he ended up coming back, and I had to kill him again. I remember the impression of how cinematic it was, but I just Can't Remember _what_ it was.

But damn, I didn't even realizes how many references to Moonbeam that there actually were, until I typed it all out. Haha. That was a badass dream.  ::happy::

----------


## Moonbeam

> *03/03/2007"The Mighty....Moonbeam?"*
> [/b]



  ::banana::   ::bowdown::  Yay, I got into O&#39;s dreams&#33;  And helped him&#33;  Unbelievable&#33;  I feel like I&#39;ve had a brush with greatness. I just hope sometime you show up in one of my dreams to help out with some problems...(hear that, SC&#33 :wink2:  I&#39;m reading that again before I go to bed.  





> the doctors having found testes, inside of "her." ...hair that looked _exactly_ like Moonbeam&#39;s&#33;
> [/b]



I wouldn&#39;t mind a little more testosterone sometimes, for use IRL and in my dreams.  Sorry about the hair (that&#39;s a hilarious thought), I wouldn&#39;t wish that on anybody.





> But damn, I didn&#39;t even realizes how many references to Moonbeam that there actually were, until I typed it all out. Haha. That was a badass dream. 
> [/b]



Totally cool&#33;  As always, I am so amazed by the level of recall and vivid description.  (And that&#39;s after having a few&#33;  I can&#39;t do what you do when I&#39;m totally sober.)  Thanks for more inspiration&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yay, I got into O&#39;s dreams&#33;  And helped him&#33;  Unbelievable&#33;  I feel like I&#39;ve had a brush with greatness. I just hope sometime you show up in one of my dreams to help out with some problems...(hear that, SC&#33 I&#39;m reading that again before I go to bed.  
> I wouldn&#39;t mind a little more testosterone sometimes, for use IRL and in my dreams.  Sorry about the hair (that&#39;s a hilarious thought), I wouldn&#39;t wish that on anybody.
> Totally cool&#33;  As always, I am so amazed by the level of recall and vivid description.  (And that&#39;s after having a few&#33;  I can&#39;t do what you do when I&#39;m totally sober.)  Thanks for more inspiration&#33;
> [/b]



Hahaha. Thanks for thinking so highly of my dreams.  ::content::  And Lmfao @ not wishing the hair on anyone. Hey don&#39;t worry about it. It works for you.  ::wink::  
But maybe I should thank you _again_ for helping to produce such a wicked LD.  ::thanks::

----------


## Man of Shred

Ha I&#39;ve had O show up in my dreams here and there. He once used his charm in a dream of mine to steal a female DC that i was talking to. Another time he was killing loads of people in an elevator shaft.

 cool stuff&#33; 8)

----------


## NeAvO

> He once used his charm in a dream of mine to steal a female DC that i was talking to. Another time he was killing loads of people in an elevator shaft.
> [/b]



HaHa killing people, stealing girls. Thats O all over  ::wink::

----------


## packmania

Hi there,

I&#39;m new around these parts, psyched about becoming lucid. Just wanted to drop you a line to say that your dreams are wicked&#33; I especially liked the trinity-esqe weaving on a motorcycle&#33;   ::bowdown::  

Hope you don&#39;t mind if i take some inspiration for lucid goals from your journal...

See you round

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao @ Ranma.  ::chuckle:: 





> HaHa killing people, stealing girls. Thats O all over 
> [/b]



Hahaha. Me?? No way&#33; 
 :Oops: 





> Hi there,
> 
> I&#39;m new around these parts, psyched about becoming lucid. Just wanted to drop you a line to say that your dreams are wicked&#33; I especially liked the trinity-esqe weaving on a motorcycle&#33;   
> 
> Hope you don&#39;t mind if i take some inspiration for lucid goals from your journal...
> 
> See you round
> [/b]



Mind? I&#39;d be honored, actually.  ::content:: 

And yeah, the motorcycle thing was awesome. I never thought, for a moment, what would happen if one of the cars actually did hit me. Good thing, too, cause it probably would have happened and, dream or not, probably would have sucked. Lol.

..and Welcome to Dream Views, man.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Gotta start expanding on this last batch of notes (wish I had more time during the day, like I used to  :Sad: ), but I could only get the first one. I'll finish 03/06 and 03/07 later.

*03/04/2007*
Didn't remember a thing.

*03/05/2007
"Last Man Standing"*
This one started off in some theater. I was with a group of about 4-5 friends and we were watching some kind of show. I don't remember much about the show, but know that my perspective changed, once, and showed some guy in the back getting fitted with some costume. He didn't know what it was until he had it on, and it turned out he was dressed as a gorilla wearing, what seemed like, a basketball jersey. It caught him as an unpleasant surprise.
After the show (being back in first person again), my friends and I were leaving the theater, walking out through the hallways, amongst the crowd. Out of nowhere, this group of three asian girls show up. These chicks were straight out of some nu-skool Yakuza flick, looking almost identical with matching leather outfits and tattoos. Picking us out of the crowd, as if they were sent for us, they start straight-up whooping our asses. The girl that came after me flipped a knife out of the toes of her boots and started throwing some serious kicks. I was pulling off some wild dodges for a while, just trying to stay away from the knife. I remember one, specifically, where she swung a high roundhousekick and I bent back at the waist as the bootknife swung right over my face. Somehow, I got the upper-hand and had her on the run. As she was moving through the crowd, I remember her jumping into the air to get over some of the heads in the crowd, and rebounding off of the wall, all Chun-Li style. I kept chasing her and, eventually, saw her board a train that was waiting at the end of one of the hallways. I jumped on the train, not realizing that one of my friends had come in behind me, looking for this girl. 

Things skipped ahead and, the next thing I remember, our train had crashed. My friend and I (though I don't remember who it was) were walking out of the wreckage. We had crashed on a bridge, and the train was somehow mangled up with crashed cars and trucks. There was an 18-wheeler that was actually standing straight up and down, with the ass-end in the air, in the center of the other cars. My friend and I were actually having to walk on the edge of the bridge, because there were vehicles blocking every other part. I looked over the edge of the bridge and could see nothing but fog beneath us, having no idea of how high up we were. When we were nearing the end of the bridge, the 18-wheeler began tilting - slowly at first, and then starting to fall faster. I yelled something like "Go! Hurry! GO!" and we ran across the ledge just as the 18-wheeler fell down on the road. The impact broke the bridge and we (or at least I, as I remember) had to jump to clear the last few feet as the bridge crumbled from beneath us, and the whole pile-up fell into the fog. We had made it to the other side, though.

It was suddenly night time and we were walking along the same stretch of road, feeling that we were the last of our crew. Suddenly my view shifted out of first person, and up onto a building that was not far from us. Some guy was on the roof with a bow and arrow, fired a shot, and my perspective followed the arrow down to where we were, watching it pierce the chest of the guy I was walking with. I saw myself (still in third person) catch him before he fell over, with the arrow sticking out of him.

The next thing I remember is busting into an apartment, carrying a gun. This was, obviously, the headquarters of the group that were sent to kill us all. There was only about 4 guys in the room, but they all had guns and had instantly snapped to attention. I was standing at the door, my gun aimed at one guy, and all of theirs aimed on me. Before this time, I was non-lucid with no control (as far as I remember) but, being _really_ nervous at where I was now, I'd began to suspect I was dreaming. I wasn't sure, at first, and didn't really know what to do. Having the feeling that I was dreaming, I starting singing a song that had to do with dreaming. I can't remember what song it was, though, but I was singing it just to kind of build up the confidence that I was really dreaming (hahah, what a strange situation this would have been, had it been real.  :tongue2:  ) Slowly, I started inching toward the guy in front of me. Part of me wanted to tell him to shoot at me, but I was still apprehensive. As I was staring this guy down, the other guys just kinda faded into the background. Without saying anything, I started willing that the guy wouldn't shoot me. I was willing to take my chances, sure that I was dreaming, staring him down as I moved closer to him. Growing more confident, I actually dropped my gun on the ground, trying to prove to them (and myself) that I wasn't afraid. Coming in range, my focus trained on his gun, sure that I could keep him from shooting me, I slowly reached my right hand out to his right hand, grabbing the barrel of his gun and moving it, and his arm, off to my right (his left). What happened next (especially for having become lucid) was _completely_ unexpected.

With his right arm pushed across the left side of his body, the guy turned slightly, to the left, his left hand coming around his back, having grabbed a gun from behind him, and aiming it (behind his back which was now turned sideways) at my crotch.  ::shock::  The guy actually shot me about 4 times in the nutz, with this second gun, the force throwing me backward and through the glass of a nearby window. (no pain at all, though) Mid-fall, this being a higher-level apartment, I remember getting REALLY pissed that I was caught by surprise like that. Any doubt that I was dreaming suddenly faded from my mind and the first thing I could think about was getting back in the apartment. Before I even landed from the fall, I was suddenly storming back in through their door. As soon as I came in, one of the guys (the only other one in the room now, besides the one that shot me) rushed at me from the side. Without even looking at him, my eyes trained on the guy that shot me out the window, I stepped backward to let the rusher slip in front of me, then I pushed him, causing his own momentum to make him smash _through_ the wall next to us. I told the other guy "Shoot me! Go ahead! I'm going to dodge it, anyway!!" Before he started shooting, I started weaving back and forth in anticipation. It seemed like part of me was actually causing him to shoot at me because, when he did, it seemed really fake. I could hear the gun going off, but it didn't seem like I was actually dodging bullets. Really weird to explain. It was just as if I knew he was only shooting at me because I wanted him to, and I knew there was no danger. Right around here, the dream began unravelling. Things started fading and I was trying to pull the imagery back together. I couldn't, though, and the dream slipped away. I woke up right after that.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Having the feeling that I was dreaming, I starting singing a song that had to do with dreaming. I can&#39;t remember what song it was, though, but I was singing it just to kind of build up the confidence that I was really dreaming[/b]



Haha...I would have loved to see (and hear) that....  ::D:  


As a side note: none of my LDs are even remotely like yours.   ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Haha...I would have loved to see (and hear) that....  
> As a side note: none of my LDs are even remotely like yours.  
> [/b]



Lmfao. Funny thing is, I think it was a woman&#39;s song. "And I&#39;m dreeeaaaming...of...la da da da..something" I forget. Lol. I think I was just singing that part over and over.  :tongue2: 

As far as my LD&#39;s, I have my non-LD&#39;s to thank for that.  ::wink::  Luckily they are usually wild enough to where, when I figure out I&#39;m dreaming, there&#39;s already some crazy shit going on. Haha.

----------


## Twoshadows

> As far as my LD&#39;s, I have my non-LD&#39;s to thank for that.  Luckily they are usually wild enough to where, when I figure out I&#39;m dreaming, there&#39;s already some crazy shit going on. Haha.[/b]



Yeah, I guess I  really  should have said that_ none_ of my dreams are remotely like any of yours. I probably need to watch more movies and play more video games. Probably would help.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I probably need to watch more movies and play more video games. Probably would help. 
> [/b]



Alot.  ::wink:: 

Also, I just re-upped on my multi-vitamins today, so (hopefully) I&#39;ll be having a lot of the crazy/vivid dreams. I think I&#39;m off to a pretty good start, this month. I dunno about those tasks, though. We&#39;ll see if I can build up the drive to actually go for them. I&#39;m surprised I didn&#39;t really put much effort into the twister task from last month. I think it would have been pretty dope. Maybe I should get more sleep though because, by the time I go to bed, I usually only have one thing on my mind....sleep. Lol.
Well, that and trying to remembering my dreams. Everything else just kinda loses priority. Haha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/06/2007
"Scream TV" / "Silver Jokester"*
I "woke up" in the middle of the night, and there was an animated tv show playing on my computer. If I remember right, the title of this show was "Scream" and everytime someone would scream, the situation they they&#39;re screaming about would cut into this long, intense flash of disturbing images. For instance; at one point, they showed a guy that was in the military or something, and his partner was caught by the enemy. The guy the animation was showing was on the radio, talking to his partner, and his partner&#39;s sentence faded off into a loud scream. When he screamed, the "camera"(animated) showed these quick-flashing of images of what was happening to the guy - flesh getting ripped, entrails, all that - while the scream intensified and lengthened throughout the visual effect. There was also a sort of "host" for the tv show, that would be sitting at a desk between these "episodes" and every now and then, he would say something, in any random sentence, that would cause him to glare at the "camera" all wide-eyed and psycho, and start to scream, the same effect coming in and showing more disturbing images.
I got up and tried to turn off the video but, when I closed my media player, it was as if my machine was running slow, and the video got engraved in the PC desktop, and I couldn&#39;t shut it off.
I reached up over my head and tried to turn on my fan light. I clicked the string a few times, but nothing happened. For just a moment or two, I realized that this was a dream. It didn&#39;t last very long, though, before the dream changed and I lost lucidity.

It was day time, and I was watching tv in my room. The Silver Surfer from the coming Fantastic Four movie was on. Mom came in, and I showed her the effects from the new movie. 
Sometime later (I think the dream shifted ahead again) the Silver Surfer had come out of the tv, and was real. He was going around causing all kinds of trouble. He had the ability to lose the silver color, and turned into some normal, hispanic-looking guy (haha), but was still a prankster with a strange personality. He was very quiet (as he&#39;s been in the movie trailers) but had this weird, vacant grin, whenever he was thinking about doing crazy shit. He could alter reality however he wished, and he had a childlike sense of humor - the kind of guy that would (and did), while you sit down at a restaurant eating, alter reality so that, when you pull the classy silver lid off of your gourmet plate, his head was sitting there, staring up at you with intense eyes, smiling like a psychopath. There was another part where Mr. Fantastic was in "real life" too, and I was watching them in third-person. The SS played some sort of trick where he made some girl scream that she&#39;d had something stolen from her, and had it just show up in Mr. Fantastic&#39;s pocket, showing off what kind of power he had.
I was watching the dream as if it were a movie, meaning that I wasn&#39;t a character in the dream, put was not experiencing "real life, with the Silver Surfer in it," but was watching the whole thing happen, as if seeing it on a screen. I knew I still had my own body, but was somewhat felt in another "dimension" from the characters I was watching - if that makes any sense.
At some point, I remember somebody walking into a locker room, and the SS changed reality and manifested a locker room full of bugs - _Big_ bugs, and they were crawling from wall to ceiling, covering whoever it was in the locker room from head to toe. "Watching" this, I&#39;d begun to feel like bugs were crawling all over me, too, but tried to keep the feeling at bay, because I believed I was just watching something happen, and wasn&#39;t in the room with the bugs.
So the SS went around playing all these strange, metaphysical jokes on people and, later on, my disembodied perspective ends up at my old neighborhood, in my neighbor&#39;s carport. "I" was looking out over the field and ditch behind the house, and saw some crazy off-road truck thing, with massive back tires, ripping through the dirtbike trail I used to ride on. Hitting one of my old dirtbike ramps, the truck slips off track and runs down into the ditch. It continues charging forward, breaking through some massive sewer pipes (that aren&#39;t there in waking life) and stalling out in about 6 feet of water. Some guy dressed like a mechanic calmly wades out of the truck and up the ditch, heading toward the house where my perspective is watching from. Coming closer, he knocks on the door. A woman answers and he ends up trying to sell her something. I forgot what it was, though. She says she&#39;s going to go get her husband and walks into one of the back rooms. From the kitchen, which was just around the corner, the Silver Surfer comes out, all silver again, and points to the door his "wife" just went into. Suddenly a monkey ( ::wtf:: ) comes charing out of the room. It jumps on the guy at the door and the guy, instinctively, catches it.The monkey then starts acting crazy and erratic. It and the man, both, just start going crazy then - an eerie, disturbing sort of crazy. It seems the monkey was sent to make the man, somehow, lose his mind, making him shake so violently in delirium, that he ended up puking all over the carport wall. Fuckin weird.

The dream shifts again, and I&#39;m back in my body, and the Fantastic Four and I were "on the same plane." I was at my present house and I&#39;m outside in my backyard. The FF were all there and Invisible Woman had landed her jet on my patio. I remember walking up to the jet, which I couldn&#39;t see, and knocking on where I knew the fuselage would be. It was the strangest feeling to knock on metal and hear the dull, hollow "thump thump," but not be able to see what I was knocking on.
That&#39;s all I remember of this one, though.


03/07/2007
I was fighting along side DBZ characters. I was still my non-animated self but everything else had a sort of CGI 3D element, also, instead of 2D anime. We were all flying out over the ocean and then I veered off to one side to square off against someone. I remember hitting them and then their back hitting against an invisible wall in the sky (which is what happens when you hit the outer perimeter of the arenas on DBZ Budokai. Stunned, we landed on this really tall, about 3 feet wide, wall of a rock formation in the ocean.
The dream suddenly took a _drastic_ change and I was now on the wall of a ruin - some ancient, algae-covered village of stone that sat out in the middle of the ocean. Like Atlantis would be, if it wasn&#39;t underwater. This wall that we (I now hide a friend with me, don&#39;t know who it was, though. We had this real "comedy duo" sort of feel to us. Something like Harris and Proctor on Police Academy. Haha. Anyway..)
This wall that I was now laying on, arms hanging over both sides, was so high, on one side, that I could see clouds hanging far below me. The ocean was just barely visible, beyond them. On the other side, the ground was much closer, still a good hundred yards away, or so. There were small ponds and large waterways all along the stone walls and pillars, but they were all so shallow that one would be crazy to jump into one, from here.
There were also mermaids and mermen swimming through these bodies of water...
(Gotta finish this later)

(notes)
DBZ fighting. High wall. Shallow water on one side. Looong fall on other.  Sidekick. Merpeople. Sidekick jumped in. "Dogfish" Human boy. invisible stairs. Killed dogfish. Party. Fireworks.
Hanging out with friends. Girl comes over to borrow rock CD. Looking for one. Comes in and starts going through stuff. Wouldn&#39;t leave. Going through the house. Starts making a scene. Grabs a knife. Took it from her and walked her out at knifepoint. Fight all the way to her house basically. Comes back later. Chased out again. Looking for one of the kids a night. Little brother. Told me what happened to other brother. He was fine, but had some sort of attack.

03/08/2007
(notes)

Wal-Mart. Guns. Kid tried to mark down price. 357. Fighters. FF swords. With Joe and others. Pic. Huge mural. Stopped to check it out. Got sidetracked and ended up at someone&#39;s house.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *03/06/2007
> "Scream TV" / "Silver Jokester"*
> I "woke up" in the middle of the night, and there was an animated tv show playing on my computer. If I remember right, the title of this show was "Scream" and everytime someone would scream, the situation they they&#39;re screaming about would cut into this long, intense flash of disturbing images. For instance; at one point, they showed a guy that was in the military or something, and his partner was caught by the enemy. The guy the animation was showing was on the radio, talking to his partner, and his partner&#39;s sentence faded off into a loud scream. When he screamed, the "camera"(animated) showed these quick-flashing of images of what was happening to the guy - flesh getting ripped, entrails, all that - while the scream intensified and lengthened throughout the visual effect. There was also a sort of "host" for the tv show, that would be sitting at a desk between these "episodes" and every now and then, he would say something, in any random sentence, that would cause him to glare at the "camera" all wide-eyed and psycho, and start to scream, the same effect coming in and showing more disturbing images.
> ended up at someone&#39;s house.
> [/b]



Whoa that&#39;s weird; that could almost be a reality show for real.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Whoa that&#39;s weird; that could almost be a reality show for real.
> [/b]



Hell yeah, it was weird. One of those kinds of things that you just don&#39;t really want to wake-up and see, even if it was animated. The animation, itself, was a mixture between simple and detailed, but definitely not anime - kinda like an old Aeon Flux cartoon, but when all the gore started flying, the sounds and images were just as disturbing as the real thing. It was wild(not in a good way), and put together so incredible, as an actual, hosted, show.
Creepy as shit.

----------


## Moonbeam

I recently had a dream about a serial-killer, and at first I was watching him, but then my view expanded and I saw it was on TV instead.  It&#39;s almost like your brain makes it be a tV program instead of "real" to protect you from the horror, somewhat.

Something I&#39;ve thought about that reading your dream journal makes me wonder:  Do people who don&#39;t have the exposure that we have had to movies, TV, news, etc. have dreams that are much less exciting?   I don&#39;t see how they could get that "movie-like quality" that dreams sometimes have without ever having seen a movie.  I wonder how much our dreams are influenced (in a good way usually, but sometimes bad) by media.  It&#39;s got to be a lot, I would think.  Or maybe they had nightmares like, "I shot the deer with the arrow, but it wouldn&#39;t die, and it kept coming after me..." I think slimslowslider is doing a project on this, maybe we will find out.  I just think it is interesting to think how much our dreams may be expanded and improved and more complex the same way that our waking mental lives are by modern access to so many visions and thoughts and ideas.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmm. That&#39;s a goood point. I&#39;ve always thought about how _much_ my dreams are enhanced by media, but never the other way around, and thinking about the dreams of people with a lack of it. 
Interesting. 
I&#39;m going to have to check out slimslowslider&#39;s project.

----------


## Twoshadows

Interesing ideas, Moonbeam and O...

Well, I think this is kind of what I was thinking when I was comparing your dreams, O,  to mine. Of course I _have_ seen movies/TV in my lifetime, but for the most part, I don&#39;t watch a lot of TV, movies, or play video games. And my dreams-- and especially my LDs-- are so much more "everyday" than yours. Occasionally I will have some strange, supernatural element to it, but not very often. And I think when they _do_ have that element to it, it is because I _have_ just watched something that helped influence the dream.

So I really do feel that media affects dreams.

Maybe I&#39;ll do an experiment, and make sure every night before bed I watch some very intense action movie...and see what it does to my dreams....  ::teeth::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. Now that&#39;s my kind of experiment.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, you have the best dreams around. It would be worth a try for even a _chance_ to have dreams more like yours.  ::D:   ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Aww.  ::content:: 
Thanks, TS.

----------


## Method Man 101

Damn, I love reading your dream journal/dreams. They&#39;re so exciting, especially all the lucids&#33;  Please keep updating, I seriously would love to see more.   ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks a lot, man.
Yeah, I haven&#39;t had too much time to update, lately (been kinda lazy with it, too, really  :tongue2:  ) but I&#39;ll have it up to date soon.  ::content::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Maybe I&#39;ll do an experiment, and make sure every night before bed I watch some very intense action movie...and see what it does to my dreams.... 
> [/b]



Oh good, an experiment.  I&#39;ll have to watch for results.  I probably watch a little less than average than most people at this point in my life, but I feel like it&#39;s been so cumulative, all the TV and movie watching I&#39;ve done in my life.  Just the idea of "movie" as a thing outside yourself that you watch I think must affect our dreams in a someway.  

I&#39;l be interested to see if this works for you.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Will go back and update 03/06 - 03/08 soon)

*03/11/2007
Dream One:
Frat Girl*

I can hardly remember any of the details of this one. This damn time change has me all screwed up. Definitely dont feel like Ive gotten enough sleep, last night.
The first thing I really remember is that I was at a friends house, and there were a few people over. It was obviously a bunch of people from Stetson, most of whom I dont really know, personally. Actually, think we were in a dorm room, not a house, because we were all packed in one room. There was this really cute, short chick that I was talking to. After a while, we were lounging on one of the beds, just talking at first, but wed ended up making out, my hand massaging her..uhlower body. 
Suddenly, just as she was really getting into it, one of the guys in the room goes, Hey, man. What the hell are you doing? I looked at him like ? He said something like  Thats (another guy)s girl. I said Oh shit, youre right&#33; and remembered that her boyfriend, who was one of the really cool Frat brothers that Id just recently met, had just gone to the store or something like that. As if she just realized this, too, we both jumped up from where we were, and she sat on a bed across from me. Just then, someone knocked on the door, and we knew that (whats his name) just came back.
In this awkward situation, I realized I was dreaming. My lucidity was pretty weak, at first, but I confirmed it by pointing my finger at the door and opening it, with my mind. The guy had come back and, at first, didnt seem suspicious. The girl and I kept this weird silence about it and, even though I was mildly lucid, I didnt want to bring anything up.
After a while, something tipped him off and he started trying to give these subtle hints that he was pissed off. The subtlety began fading and, pretty soon, I could tell he was orchestrating to have his friends (who were a majority of the people in the room) help him jump me. (I had been watching Training Day, last night, and it was kind of like the scene where Ethan Hawke was about to get killed by the 3-4 latinos, in the kitchen.) This whole scene was making me really uncomfortable since every DC around me was either one of my new or old friends and I could tell that things were about to get ugly. So, before it got out of hand, I decided to just let the scenario go and try spinning another scene. I imagined myself spinning (since my body was sitting on the couch) and it took a little while for anything to happen, but my vision slowly started blurring and I spun myself out of the dream.

*Dream Two:*
The one that I spun into started off with no lucidity. I was with my ex and our daughter, and we were back in our old neighborhood, walking the street as if wed just walked back from the store. I cant remember why, but I suddenly remembered I was dreaming, and recalled what had just happened a few moments ago. Deciding to ditch the DCs of my ex and Cierra, I told her something like, Im going to go around this way, and meet up with you. They continued walking and I watched them until they disappeared around the corner, trying to keep the thought of them showing back up, later, out of my head. When they were gone, I was thinking ok, what do I want to do now?
The first thing that came to mind was flying. I tried to levitate myself in the air a few times, and it didnt work. I just kinda jumped up and down in the street. Then, running a few feet, I jumped up and, as I began to land, I sort of floated down toward the ground, instead of fell. I was able to stop my feet from touching the street and smiled. Having a bit of control now, I took off into the air. Now, the only thing I could think of was the girl that I was with, back in the dorm room.
Next thing I know, we are having sex (which was _amazing_) on this huge bed in the middle of a massive room. Sometime during this, Id lost my lucidity. The only light in the room was the blue-white moonlight, coming through a window, over us, and was shining directly over the bed. The rest of the room was pitch black, other than the door, across from us, which seemed to be illuminated, its self, but cast no glow on anything else in the room. In the darkness, the room seemed spacious and hollow.
Afterward, she was lying down, asleep, and Id gotten the urge to get up and take a stroll around. I walked out the door and realized that we were obviously in some sort of castle. The long, arched, winding hallways reminded me a lot of those in the movie ]The Haunting. As I was walking through them, I noticed music. That creepy, horror movie ambience. I started getting nervous and was wondering what kind of shit might be popping out at me, around the next corner. Then, another brief rush of mild lucidity came over me and I realized that the only reason something would attack me, is if my own fear caused it to happen, because this was just a dream.
Im not sure how long that lucidity stayed with me, though. The next thing I remember, was having walked out of the castle and now being at a Mc Donalds, in the middle of the night, wearing my robe. The girl from before somehow caught up to me and was asking why I just took off, like that.

*03/12/2007*
All I remember of this one was that I was scuba diving with Todd and Brian, at Blue Springs. The water was sandy, though, and we could hardly see a few inches in front of us.

*03/13/2007
Dream (Fragment) One:*
All I really remember are a few portions of this one. In on part, back in my old neighborhood, my mom wasnt home and I had a few friends over. We were sitting around BSing and Todd said something really smart-assed that kinda set me off. I cant remember what it was, though. We ended up getting into an argument over it.
Mom came home early, and we were all like  ::shock:: . I started cleaning up the place as everybody else went outside. She wasnt mad that I had friends over. She was wondering, though, why there was no furniture in the house. I looked back and noticed that she was right.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
There was another dream where Todd, Brian, a few other friends and I were swimming in the ocean. There was a big seal/sealion/walrus thing that was letting us ride on its back. The scenery was really surreal and purple. In the background there were huge stone mountains towering up out of the water.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/15/2007*
All I really remember is being with a bunch of old friends and just being really obnoxious, wherever we went. I don&#39;t remember any of the details, really, except for one part, when we were in an auditorium, watching a show on a huge projection screen. The show was based on Jesus and I got up in my chair really slowly with my arms out to the sides, rising in front of the projector and casting a huge shadow of a mock-jesus, across the screen. (You could even make out the crown of thorns, around the head.) What&#39;s even better was that it looked exactly like a Muppet Jesus because the head was turned to the side, and you could see this huge, gaping, flip-top-head of a mouth hanging open. (and LMFAO at that link. I have _never_ seen that before. I simply, on a hunch, googled "muppet" "jesus", while writing this journal entry, and found that picture. I never seriously thought someone made one&#33;  ::rolllaugh::  ) 
Anyway, everyone in my group (and a few people in the audience, if I remember correctly) was cracking up.
Thats about it, though.

----------


## oneironut

Oh man, I was already laughing over your latest entry and then I clicked the link and just lost it totally. I&#39;m so glad I&#39;m not in high school anymore, because Muppet Jesus would&#39;ve resulted in gags that&#39;d get me and my friends suspended. 

Rather disturbing that "removable legs" are advertised as a feature.  :Eek:

----------


## Vex Kitten

::D:   ::lol::   ::D:   @ your last entry.

I&#39;m still giggling over that, especially over that pic.
You truly have a twisted mind... but of course I keep coming back for more.

----------


## packmania

Hey O,

Just been reading some of your 2006 journal, some wicked stuff there as well. You&#39;re a machine man, keep it up&#33;   ::bowdown::  

p.s. Nice hat

(From Patrick downunder)

----------


## bro

Nice dreams, I also haave a hard time recognizing some RC cues, like my head is on autopilot. Anyway, keep it up, sounds pretty involved

----------


## Pastro

Hey O, nice to see your dreams still kick ass. Hows life been treating you lately?

Sorry I didn&#39;t bother with a pm for the last part, I was already here so figured id ask here.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I&#39;m so glad I&#39;m not in high school anymore, because Muppet Jesus would&#39;ve resulted in gags that&#39;d get me and my friends suspended. 
> [/b]



Haha. Yeah, I can only imagine the kind of shit I could have gotten into, with that thing.  ::chuckle:: 





> You truly have a twisted mind... 
> [/b]







> but of course I keep coming back for more.
> [/b]



Heh. Thanks. ..._twice._  ::wink:: 

Packmania:
Thanks, man. Glad you&#39;re havin a good time, reading them. And I like the hat too. Heh. I know St Pat&#39;s day is over, but I think I&#39;m going to rock the hat for a while. lol

Bro:
You&#39;d figure that, after having so many LD&#39;s in my life, I&#39;d catch on to dream signs easily. But I&#39;m totally ignorant to most dream cues, unless there is danger involved. Thanks for stoppin in&#33;

Pastro:
I&#39;ve been pretty good. How bout yourself?  ::content::  Yeah my dreams are still crazy, but my recall has been slipping. I&#39;ve gotta get back on the ball.

*03/18/2007*
Yesterday was St. Patrick&#39;s Day.
I don&#39;t remember a damn thing that I dreamt last night (let alone: much of what went on before going to sleep.  :tongue2: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/19/2007
"Raw Heroine"*
I dont remember much of this one, but I know it had something to do with a bunch of fictional characters that crossed storylines and ended up together. I think, when I first started this dream, Id been reading about them. I remember seeing black and white photos or drawings of these characters, as if there was a news story about their universes having crossed.
Later,  I was viewing this world of fictional characters, like it was the real world. Dont remember much of the dream, itself, but I know that the main character in the dream was a sort of Aeon Flux heroine, who seemed more based off the movie than the cartoon. Anyway, the main bad guy was this really twisted-looking freak of a man who was into the whole rape/torture thing and this Aeon look-alike was pretty much the new object of his uhaffection.
I know the climax of the dream came when the girl had allowed herself to get captured by this guy at night, and kept how good a fighter she was as a secret. The guy tthought she was sedated or something, or just being submissive, and he started trying to have his way with her. Sometime shortly after hed ripped her shirt off, she sprang on him. She escaped the broken-down truck or van that they were in and then their fight spilled out into the woods, where the vehicle was parked. 
The guy had some huge, over-the-top weapon. It was either a rocket launcher or a chain-gun. I cant remember which. The girl only had a pistol or something. They had this huge, intense firefight in the woods and she went through the whole thing topless.

----------


## Kamikaze

Man, I wish my dreams were as exciting as yours&#33;  ::wink::

----------


## Pastro

Shit man send some of those dreams my way&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

::teeth::  @ Both

*03/20/2007*
Slept like a rock and hardly remember anything but a few pieces of last nights dreams.

*Dream (Fragment) One:*
I was in somebodys apartment, and they were explaining to me how they pulled a prank on someone else. They said theyd gotten some girl to believe that ghosts were real, by setting up a holographic projector on top of their kitchen counter. As he was explaining this, he demonstrated, turning on the projector. He pointed to the sliding glass door and, just beyond it, I could see that hazy, translucent, image of a little boy, slowly riding his bike passed the door.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
This one was a lot more exciting, but I just cant remember what the hell was going on. All I remember is being either on an island, or just near the ocean, on a larger landmass. There was a cave by the water, and it led to this huge labyrinth of tunnels that burrowed all beneath the ground. I dont even remember who was with me, but we were being hunted all through these caves (by who, I dont know). I do remember, though, one part where wed come out of the caves, near an industrial site. Someone was up on the arm of a crane, shooting at whoever was on my side, and Id found a sniper rifle, somewhere earlier in the dream. I remember lining up the headshot through the orange lens of a scope, and taking the guy out.

----------


## Twoshadows

You were in another dream of mine last night. And it was a pretty cool dream, too.  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I was in somebodys apartment, and they were explaining to me how they pulled a prank on someone else. They said theyd gotten some girl to believe that ghosts were real, by setting up a holographic projector on top of their kitchen counter. As he was explaining this, he demonstrated, turning on the projector. He pointed to the sliding glass door and, just beyond it, I could see that hazy, translucent, image of a little boy, slowly riding his bike passed the door.
> [/b]



That sounds kind of eerie.  You could really invent such a device.  I wonder what the state of hologram technology is?  It&#39;s kind of weird, it caught my attention because I had the idea just the other day for a holographic cat toy--it would project images of baby birds flopping around, mice, etc. for bored cats.  Then when they run over to get it, it would sense it and put the image somewhere else.  Combined with little distressed squeaking noises, I think, for maximum entertainment value.   Maybe the same device could be used for both things; just push a different button depending on if you want to fool your friends or fool your cats.  I think we should go into business together...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You were in another dream of mine last night. And it was a pretty cool dream, too. 
> [/b]



Nice one, TS&#33;
Always nice to know that I&#39;m floating around in that head of yours.  ::wink:: 





> That sounds kind of eerie.  You could really invent such a device.  I wonder what the state of hologram technology is?  It&#39;s kind of weird, it caught my attention because I had the idea just the other day for a holographic cat toy--it would project images of baby birds flopping around, mice, etc. for bored cats.  Then when they run over to get it, it would sense it and put the image somewhere else.  Combined with little distressed squeaking noises, I think, for maximum entertainment value.   Maybe the same device could be used for both things; just push a different button depending on if you want to fool your friends or fool your cats.  I think we should go into business together...
> [/b]



I can just see that, now. Cats, everywhere, would be busy with that thing for hours. Lol.
What if it had interchangable cartridges, where you could make it project anything you wanted to? Damn, the trouble we could get into, with something like that.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I can just see that, now. Cats, everywhere, would be busy with that thing for hours. Lol.
> What if it had interchangable cartridges, where you could make it project anything you wanted to? Damn, the trouble we could get into, with something like that. 
> [/b]



Yes this could have many applications...I wonder when holograms will be real.  (Rember when laser pointers cost like &#036;100, then not too much longer they literally were made into cat toys.  And they were fun to fool people with when they first came out.  Holograms will be even better, for a while.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmm. I know they are doing some pretty crazy stuff with holograms now. Hell, I remember videogames back in the early nineties that were all holograms. I&#39;mma have to look up some hologram vids later on and see what kinda stuff we&#39;re working with, now.  ::ninja:: 

And I think the talking about cats got to me:

*03/21/2007*
All I really remember is one part where I was visiting a friend (dont know who, though) who had a kitten that I was playing with, which was licking my nose, at one point. The dream switched to third-person, and showed my dad, who was either driving drunk, or just disoriented, in his Grand Prix. He was coming through the neighborhood, toward the house that I was in, and my (now disembodied) perspective was watching him come closer, from the front steps of the house.
As he got closer, he started weaving toward and away from the center-divider. Still going just a little to fast to be coming to a sober stop, in front of the house, his car casually crosses the traffic paint just in time to slam, head on, into semi-truck that was traveling the other way, completely demolishing the front-drivers side of the car. The two vehicles stopped, instantly, right in front of the driveway.
Amazingly enough, my dad simply climbs out of the car and staggers, drunkenly, up to the door, leaving the car and truck in the middle of the street, like nothing happened. He just walks into the house, to visit, and when he does, my friends kitten suddenly runs out the door and into the street. I think it ended up getting hit by a car, but Im not too sure about that one, really.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/22/2007
Dream (Fragment) One:
Shape-shifting weaponry*
I wish this one didnt slip away from me so fast because, from what I remember, it was pretty tight.
I was a young ninja and had these two really badass, custom weapons. They were razors that were fitted with a bunch of grooves and swivels and could change into three different objects. One was a large, flat, square-shaped bracelet. The blades would wrap around my wrist and point pointed outward so that the bracelet had razor edges. It was like something youd see an anime character wearing. Kinda as if This Shuriken was all black and big enough to fit someones wrist through a hole in the very middle of it. I remember it being more of a way to carry these weapons around, and wasnt really all that useful, as a weapon.
But, from there, you can break the bracelets apart into sections while, without completely disconnecting the peices from each other. They can then snap into an arched, in-line formation, making two good-sized swords, just slightly more curved than katana.
Also, when Id flick my wrists a certain way, these things would, then magically wrap around my hands, with the blades sticking out over my fingertips, making twin, wire-framed gauntlets with long, razor/nails that stood out about four inches from the tops of my fingers.
I remember having a sort of rival in this dream  a guy that obviously had the same sort of training as me, wore nearly the same uniform, and had the same _type_ of weapons, even though they made different objects than mine. The only real image I have of this dream, besides messing around with my weapons, is one time when I was crawling around on a wall, Spider-Man style, and the other guy was down on the ground. I was about 50 feet or so above him and just watching him, spying on him. He didnt know I was there. 

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
All I remember is that IL from work was in this one. I was explaining something to her, but I cant remember what it was.

----------


## oneironut

> *03/22/2007
> Dream (Fragment) One:
> Shape-shifting weaponry*
> [/b]



Neat stuff, I want one for Christmas.

Something weird going on with your picture link, I got this when I clicked on it. I spent all day reading it, and there was no mention of magic ninja weapons _anywhere_. What a ripoff&#33;   ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Something weird going on with your picture link, I got this when I clicked on it. I spent all day reading it, and there was no mention of magic ninja weapons _anywhere_. What a ripoff&#33;  
> [/b]



Hahah. Shit. I was afraid I wasn&#39;t going to be able to find that pic again. lol.
Link fixed, though. Thanks for the heads-up.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/23/2007
Dream (Fragment) One:*
All I really remember is being outside of a Mc Donalds or another type of burger joint with T. There were two girls that were hanging out in the parking lot, too, over by a set of cars. I dont remember if we were talking about going over to talk to them, or if they were a part of our group and we were just waiting for them to come back. I know we ended up getting together with them, later on.

I woke up and browsed around Dream Views for a little bit, and then went back to bed, trying to see if I could get Twoshadows to show up in my next series of dreams.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:* FA
I woke up and looked at the clock, seeing that I was running just a few minutes late. Groggy, I spent a good 10 seconds trying to turn on the ceiling fan light before I realized that nothing was happening. I realized I was dreaming. 
Unfortunately, the first thing that came into mind was that my clock had said that I was late. Even though I was dreaming, this had me worried, so I decided to wake myself up.

I woke up again.
I didnt look at the clock, this time, and got up and reached for the ceiling fan light. (I have to start realizing this as a dream sign, because I _NEVER_ just wake up and immediately turn on the light, but I do it all the time in FAs) Again  I clicked it a few times and nothing happened. I realized I was dreaming again and was able to wake myself up, for real.

Unfortunately, when I woke up, I wasnt late, and still had another 30 mins that I could have been LDing. I dozed off to sleep again, but had dreamless sleep until my alarm went of. 
Ugh. Oh well.  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

> I woke up and browsed around Dream Views for a little bit, and then went back to bed, trying to see if I could get Twoshadows to show up in my next series of dreams.[/b]



Awesome. 

That would be so cool to be in one of your dreams. 

Next time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Awesome. 
> 
> That would be so cool to be in one of your dreams. 
> 
> Next time.[/b]



Well, I ended up having another lucid last night, but I completely forgot about trying to bring you into it.
...which is probably a good thing for you because, by the end of the dream, it seemed that my subconscious only had _one_ thing in mind.  ::chuckle:: 

(And oneironut, I'm giving you credit for causing this dream. Heh. Also, I like the way you update your topic discription with your latest dreams, so I'm kinda borrowing that idea. Hope ya don't mind.  ::wink:: )

*03/25/2007
"Jurassic Park Ride / City Flight"* 
The earliest thing I can remember, in this dream, is being at Universal Studios' _Islands of Adventure_. It was night time, out, and I know that I had at least one other person with me, at first. Soon, though, I seemed to have broken away from my group, and was heading off toward the Jurassic Park ride.
Now, in real life, none of the real attraction starts until you're on this boat and are travelling through a waterway. You take a small tour and see some "friendly" dinos, and then you ascend through this building, things get all dark, and chaos happens. In this dream, though, this was not the case.
I approached a long ramp that was leading up into a building. I was still expecting to arrive at the waiting-line area, but I could tell that this was the building that was further along in the ride, though I was still on foot and not in a boat. I'd been running, childishly, at first, but I started to slow down as I began walking up this ramp. This is also when I noticed that I seemed to be the only person around. Halfway up the ramp, I began hearing noises - inhuman noises. I caught a few glimpses of procompsagnathi (small, foot-or-so tall dinos) running around near the top. My pace slowed a little more, and I began to get nervous. I could tell that this was all wrong and these animals were real. When I got to the top, I turned a corner and saw a dim, storage-closet of a room and a hallway that continued around another corner. The place was a complete wreck and, immediately, I knew why and what I would soon be up against; velociratpors. Reluctant to go further, yet still inching forward, I began to suspect that I was dreaming. Passing a few objects, before rounding the next corner, I tried to move them with my mind. Nothing was happening..at first. I tried once again, looking at a red bucket or box that was in the corner. It took me a moment to realize it, but I was able to lift it. To confirm this, I picked it up higher, "telekinetically," and made it float across the room, setting it on the floor.
That was it. I was dreaming.
It didn't take me long to decide that this wasn't quite the place I'd rather be, given what was more than likely waiting for me, here in this building. I jumped up and tried to fly through the ceiling, but got stuck in a black void, after questioning whether or not there was another level of this building above me. (Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!  ::doh:: ) I pulled myself down out of the ceiling and decided to walk out, the same way I came in. When I approached the top of the entrance ramp, I took a second to think about what I wanted to do. The first thing that came to mind was one of the candidates for April's task of the month. I looked up at the night sky and wondered if I should try this, or save it until April. Instead of making my decision immediately, I decided to fly around a while. I took off and was, soon, flying through a city of dark skyscrapers. Looking below me, I could see no ground - only a sea of neon-blue light, covering everything above ground-level, like floodwater. Momentarily distracted by this, I began to descend. I regained my focus and righted myself, noticing that flying was unusually easy. I kicked the speed up a little bit and shot toward one of the buildings. Effortlessly, I sank into the wall, phasing through it and touching down onto the floor, inside. 
Walking around through your typical, dimly-lit, afterhours office building, I remember stopping for a moment to mess with a computer that was on, in the center of the room. Some pretty cool anime-ish show was on and I remember that, while stopping to watch, I decided to remind myself, mentally, that I was dreaming, repeating it in my head over and over, so as not to lose lucidity. At one point, I touched the computer screen, making my fingers sink into the glass like some portal, and I'd thought about diving in to see if I could immerse myself in that animated world. I think I found this to seem a little too difficult though, and decided against it, because I didn't want to wake myself up.
I walked over to the huge window and stared out at the city, wondering what to do next. Immediately I started thinking about sex. I shook that off, though, deciding that it'd be best not to risk waking up, over sex neither. So I figured I'd just fly around a bit more and see what happens. I touched the glass, slowly at first, my hand sinking through the window, followed by my arm, then the rest of my body as I walked through it. I was flying again.
Having thought the notion of sex was completely out of my head, I happened to glance down at a building below me. The blue glow of an illuminated pool on top of it stood out against the, otherwise uniformly dark, rooftops of the rest of the city. It was teaming with people - obviously a pool party; a party that, even from this height, I could tell was crawling with an absolutely absurd amount of women.
So.....being the "oh-so-iron-willed" guy that I am ( ::roll:: ) I abandoned my resolve to not get caught up in sex and dropped in on the party. 
Last thing I remember is having a three-some at the edge of the pool, before waking up. 

Oh well...at least it was good.  :Hi baby:

----------


## oneironut

> *03/25/2007
> "Welcome to Jurassic Park"*
> 
> (And oneironut, I&#39;m giving you credit for causing this dream. Heh. Also, I like the way you update your topic description with your latest dreams, so I&#39;m kinda borrowing that idea. Hope ya don&#39;t mind. )[/b]



Great lucid, glad I could provide some inspiration. I&#39;ll try to dream of sexier dinosaurs next time, haha. 

I&#39;d say your "borrowing" my description idea is only fair, but if I start posting my journal in your thread, you only have yourself to blame. When I logged in the first thing I wanted to do was read about the lucid dream I had last night.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Moonbeam

> _"Welcome to Jurassic Park"_[/b]
> 
> Last thing I remember is having a three-some at the edge of the pool, before waking up. [/color][/b]



Cool dream&#33;  Even tho the title is somewhat misleading...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Cool dream&#33;  Even tho the title is somewhat misleading...[/b]



Thanks. I was thinking the same thing, actually.  :smiley:  Made a few adjustments.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Well, I ended up having another lucid last night, but I completely forgot about trying to bring you into it.
> ...which is probably a good thing for you because, by the end of the dream, it seemed that my subconscious only had one thing in mind[/b]



Oh well, that&#39;s okay. Another time.  :smiley:  

Interesting lucid dream, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I&#39;d say your "borrowing" my description idea is only fair, but if I start posting my journal in your thread, you only have yourself to blame.[/b]



Hey, now. _You_ chose the similar name, so it&#39;s not _all_ my fault. Don&#39;t try to pin it all on me&#33;  ::chuckle:: 

*03/26/2007
"Pest Control"*
I know that this dream was pretty long and there was something pretty adventurous going on, but I cant remember. It had something to do with running through a mixture of my old neighborhood and downtown DeLand, if Im not mistaken. 
The only thing that really stands out is when Id gone into a friends garage to get something. I had a flashlight in my hand and there were all these little black bugs crawling around in the garage. What I was looking for was in an overturned box on the floor. As soon as I touched the box, this _flood_ of bugs came streaming out of it, toward me  so many that they started covering the ground to a degree where you couldnt see the floor, between them. Their numbers reminded me of the horde of flesh-eating scarabs on _The Mummy_, but these were much smaller. Still, I started backing up, toward the door, and I think it was now closed behind me, because I was feeling boxed in, and the surge was coming closer. 
Suddenly, having not really realized I was dreaming, yet, I forcefully willed the bugs to stop. It was as if, without being lucid, my desire for them to leave me alone suddenly caused them to halt, just a few inches from my feet. 
It was then that I realized I was dreaming. A bit fascinated by this, I began to exert control over the swarm of bugs, moving them left to right, forward and backward, across the floor. They moved in their eerily organized formation  a few of them leading, with the rest of the mass following, all around the ground, and acted like a real community of bugs, under my influence. It was pretty creepy.
Unfortunately, as soon as I stopped playing with the bugs, and walked out of the garage, my alarm went off and woke me up.

----------


## oneironut

> Hey, now. _You_ chose the similar name, so it&#39;s not _all_ my fault. Don&#39;t try to pin it all on me&#33; [/b]



*Monday, March 26, 2007
*
Last night I had a dream about--uhh, oops, sorry Oneironaut. Ok, I&#39;ll take my fair share of the blame. 





> *03/26/2007
> "Pest Control"*[/b]



Cool, creepy lucid&#33; I like that we both had LDs the same day, but yours was definitely more exciting. Who needs ninja weapons and martial arts when you&#39;ve got an army of insects at your command? Use the power wisely, my son.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Monday, March 26, 2007
> *
> Last night I had a dream about--uhh, oops, sorry Oneironaut.[/b]



Hahaha. When I first saw this, I was like "OH HELL NO&#33;" lol





> Cool, creepy lucid&#33; I like that we both had LDs the same day, but yours was definitely more exciting. Who needs ninja weapons and martial arts when you&#39;ve got an army of insects at your command? Use the power wisely, my son.[/b]



Heh. Hell yeah. Imagine all the people you could mess with, if you could control swarms of insects.  ::evil::

----------


## Kamikaze

> *"Pest Control"*[/b]



 That sounds pretty cool, I was looking forward to reading more. Too bad the alarm clock got ya though. You can be all powerful in your dreams but the alarm clock knows how to fix that.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That sounds pretty cool, I was looking forward to reading more. Too bad the alarm clock got ya though. You can be all powerful in your dreams but the alarm clock knows how to fix that. [/b]



Yup. That alarm clock can be a real bastard, sometimes.  :Sad: 
It&#39;s like "Hell yeah, I&#39;m lucid. I&#39;m lucid. I can do whatever I want. I&#39;m lu--" BUUUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZ&#33;&#33;
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO&#33;&#33;" 
lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/26/2007
"Nail-Biter / First Freddy Encounter"*
_OH MY F'CKIN GAWD._ 
Ok, first, let me just say, here and now, that I officially submit (this time) to Freddy Krueger.  ::bowdown::  
I've kicked the shit out of Jason Voorhees, a number of times in LD's, but always wondered what it would be like to face Freddy in the dream world. I've had one other dream with Freddy in it (that I can remember), but all he did in that one was glare at me, sitting lazily in a chair as I passed by him. After the dream I'd just had a few minutes ago, though, I hope I never run into him again (unless I'm fully lucid, and mentally *prepared for it*, at least).

So I was feeling kinda sick, today. I came home from work early, and decided to take a nap, wondering if I could induce a lucid, seeing as how I never take naps.....
(Edit: Come to think of it, one of the last things I read before going to sleep was Kamikaze's comment in oneironut's journal about how cool and exciting his dark dreams were....I guess I couldn't shake that concept before dozing off.)

There were quite a few elements tied into this dream, but I only remember a few of them. It started off at my aunt's old house. My mom and most of my other relatives were talking about us all going somewhere. I'd gone in a back room to change. When I came out, I'd been left behind with my little cousin, (though an unfamiliar one) apparently duped into baby-sitting her. I remember another time, later, when I'd gone back in the same room and the door had disappeared, behind me. Nothing was there except a dresser. It took me a minute to figure out but, once I opened one of the dresser cabinets and moved a shitload of clothes out of the way, there was no back to the dresser, and I could crawl through the small opening, and out into the rest of the house. When I got back out to the living room, it turned out that a couple of my relatives were still there (including, strangely, CBIII, from work, who I'm not related to). Mom and my aunt were still out, though.

There is also another fragment, at a different time of night, where I was outside my aunt's _other_ old house, and my uncle L drove by. It was night time and no one really noticed it was him, but me. He seemed to try to draw me to the car but, when other family members saw him and started trying to get his attention, him and his girl (who was driving) suddenly took off. That, alone, was weird, but it gets worse.

Now, the scenery, toward the end of the dream, changed drastically. I still think it's the same dream, though, because many of the same people (along with some new ones) were in it. Mom and my aunt were still out on some errand/"mission" though.

So, now I'm on this farm. There is a huge barn, on top of which some of my cousins and I were jumping around, playing games and acting like children. There was also a large swingset that was just a couple of yards away from the barn. Aside from that, there seems to be nothing around, for miles. While running around on this wide, unthreatening rooftop, I feel some strange _force_ grab me, without warning, and fling me over the edge of the building. While falling, I could see that I was dropping straight toward an approx 3 ft high pile of old wooden beams and fence-posts. Falling from a roof that was a good 3 stories tall, I knew this was going to be bad.
I crashed down into the beams and boards, face first. My entire body was racked with a dull (yet potent) and throbbing pain. Slowly I picked myself up into push-up position, and could see that my blood was splattered all over the yellow wood. The second that I realized the blood was gushing from my mouth, which felt like I'd stuffed my cheeks with a box of rocks, I heard a loud noise behind me, and turned my head.
For no reason at all, the _entire wall_ of the barn, closest to me, suddenly dettached itself from the rest of the building and started tilting over. The only thing I had time to do was curl up into fetal position before the entire wall slammed down on top of me and shattered, crushing me beneath it. I felt like I blacked out for a moment but, next thing I knew, I was climbing out of the rubble while being pulled by friends and family that had been standing around during the incident. Some of my cousins were being helped too, having fallen when the wall (and apparently the roof) caved in. As I got up, I felt exactly like..well...like I'd been crushed by a big fucking wall, actually.  ::hrm:: 
Anyway, every bone in my body hurt. I had to stagger, just to stay on my feet, and wasn't doing a very good job at that. By the time I stopped wandering, I was over by the swingset, where some of the others were. My hand was covering my mouth, which was still gushing blood, and it wasn't until then that I found out why.
I had a mouthful of old, twisted nails.
Not only did I have a mouthful of nails, but they were stabbed into my gums, my lips; every one of them twisted at multiple angles so that none of them would have any chance of coming straight out. Still in a state of shock after the "accident," I began twisting these fuckers out of my gums. IT WAS THE MOST HORRIBLE FEELING _EVER_, let me just say. I could feel them sliding through my gums, grinding against my teeth. I could feel every corner of twisted metal as I had to turn them in different directions to get them to come all the way out. There was no real _sharp_ pain, but the dull pain (which is all I usually feel in dreams) was fucking torture. Every single nail was agony - so much so that I had to practically stop and rest after pulling each one out, and there seemed to be no end to how many of them were in there. (ten at the _very_ least) There was a time where there were two left; pointed downward from my top jaw; positioned like canine teeth. I actually thought about leaving them in there like that, because I didn't want to go through yanking them out. I knew I had to just suck it up and get it over with, though.
Some of the people around were trying to console me, while I was doing this and, at one point, I came along this really loooong nail. I mean REALLY long. The more I pulled it, the more I realized that it wasn't lodged in my gums. I could feel it gagging me as it came up my throat; 4 ft (easily) of thin metal, covered in blood. Suddenly, it got caught on something, and I couldn't pull anymore. I was trying to think of what to do about this when the guy standing next to me goes "Here, let me help you," and grabs onto the nail. I caught a quick mental flash of the direction the nail was facing. The _head_ was still inside of me, which meant--- 
I screamed "No wait!" and the guy _yanks_ this fucking thing out of my mouth, ripping a huge chunk of bloody tissue from inside of me, hanging onto the head of the nail like meat from a fishook. I practically collapsed from that feeling.
I looked at this ridiculously long nail, thinking to myself "What in the HELL is _THAT?!_" I sat down on one of the swings, next to a little girl that was in our group, trying to pull myself together. 
Without warning, the sky suddenly turned gray. The winds started picking up. Before anyone could figure out what was happening, the chains on the swing of the little girl next to me start slithering around her, like snakes. She starts to scream and the chains coil around her limbs, her neck, her torso. They start raveling her up higher and higher in the swing, slowly constricting her. Crushing her. I jump out of my swing as fast as I can, wide-eyed, staring at the horror beside me. Then, I hear that familiar voice coming from everywhere at once - Freddy, his body nowhere to be seen. He'd begun singing "Rock-a-bye Baby" all slowly, as the dying little girl's swing starts rocking gently back and forth. Just when I was about to haul ass, I suddenly felt _myself_ swinging, even though my swing was sitting still, next to me. It was as if a giant, invisible hand had picked me up, in a seated position, and was swinging me back and forth, in place of the swing-set itself. 
I screamed out something like "Holy Shit, it's Freddy! I'm having a nightmare!!" and I could hear a few of the people around me screaming recognition of his voice and name as they scattered. I threw myself forward as hard as I could and "fell off" of the invisible hand and onto the ground, picking myself up and hauling-ass to jump over the small chain-link fence that everyone else was climbing over. As soon as I vaulted over it, I'd realized I'd had enough. After everything that happened, I decided to throw in the towel. I was still in a panic and wanted no part of this. The last image I remember, before waking myself up, is a lone figure, standing out in the middle of the surrounding field. I can't specifically remember if it was Freddy or not but, by the way he/she was just standing there, watching, it would only make sense.

...I woke up feeling like I'd just been hit by a truck.  :Sad: 

Looks like it's:
Freddy - 1
Oneironaut - O
(and damnit..after all that, I can live with that, for a while. :sweat2: )

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh my Gosh, that was a _horrible_ dream&#33;   ::shock::   ::shock::  I usually envy your dreams, but not that one. I was suffering myself just reading that.


Do you think that it was because you were feeling sick to begin with? I have unpleasant dreams when I am sick.






> As soon as I touched the box, this flood of bugs came streaming out of it, toward me[/b]



Back to the first dream....that sounds very interesting. I like the way you were able to watch them and control them. I wish I had had that control when I dreamed about killer wasps last night.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oh my Gosh, that was a _horrible_ dream&#33;    I usually envy your dreams, but not that one. I was suffering myself just reading that.
> Do you think that it was because you were feeling sick to begin with? I have unpleasant dreams when I am sick.[/b]



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Usually I have messed up dreams when I&#39;m sick with something like the flu, or something else that messes with my head. I&#39;m hoping I&#39;m not really coming down with something, and this was just a fluke, though, cause all I really had was an upset stomach and a bit of nausea. It definitely could have influenced the dream, though.
And hell yeah it was horrible. I&#39;m still catching myself, every now and then, feeling my mouth and thinking about those G&#39;damn nails.





> Back to the first dream....that sounds very interesting. I like the way you were able to watch them and control them. I wish I had had that control when I dreamed about killer wasps last night.[/b]



Yeah, now that one was kinda cool. I remember how, when I wasn&#39;t lucid and willed them to stop, I just kinda sat there and looked at them like "...wtf? ...They stopped." lol
Gonna go check out your wasp dream, now.  :smiley:

----------


## Kamikaze

> *"Nail-Biter / First Freddy Encounter"*[/b]



Hey Oneironaut, sorry my comment gave you one painful experience  :Oops:  . Man, you must have took the comment to heart though because that was one twisted dream&#33; I hope I don&#39;t experience nails in my mouth, falling three stories into a pile of boards, AND having a wall fall on me in any of my dreams though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey Oneironaut, sorry my comment gave you one painful experience  . Man, you must have took the comment to heart though because that was one twisted dream&#33; I hope I don&#39;t experience nails in my mouth, falling three stories into a pile of boards, AND having a wall fall on me in any of my dreams though.[/b]



Lmfao. I know, right? Talk about "overkill" lol. That dream was _completely_ uncalled for. 
And it&#39;s all good - Your comment was to oneironut, though (just wanna make sure you realized, because you called him Oneironaut. We&#39;re confusing like that.  ::wink:: ) so I guess my brain got into a state of "Dark Dreams = Cool" and decided to hit me with everything it had. Lol.

----------


## Pastro

Pfft wimp, nah jk man. If you ever decide to go after him in a lucid you can bring me along, I think I have a pic in the picture forum you can use as reference for me. I can hold him down and then you can force nails into him if you&#39;d like  ::bigteeth::  .

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

See, thats the thing about Freddy:
You cant really expect to kung-fu his ass to death. Fighting Freddy is like fighting the daddy of all lucid dreamers. He can do anything and everything, _effortlessly_. Anybody that meets Freddy in their dreams, and defeats him with hand-to-hand/glove combat, is fighting the amateur version. Haha. The real Freddy is more psychological, than anything else. You shove a box of nails in his mouth and hell just swallow them, then manifest them inside your skull and make them stab out through your eyeballs. Lol.
But hey, if I ever decide to go after him (or if he ever shows up again, Im lucid, and I can remember to) Ill see if I can incubate you into the dream too. Never know when Ill need some bait  I mean help&#33;

j/k  ::chuckle:: 

*03/27/2007*
(Fragments)
-In some huge cave with a bottomless pit, climbing the walls with a grappling gun like the one Batman uses. There was a huge reptile or something that was in the cave, too, and trying to get at me. Every now and then, Id fall and have to launch another line to catch myself with the grappling, before falling too far down in the pit.

-Went to visit Jesse and he was living in some tall lighthouse at the end of a narrow peninsula. It was pretty cool, actually, filled with old fishermens relics and everything. I remember standing outside on the edge of the land and watching the waves crash up on the shore. 

-I was outside, at some sort of park or something, and there was an enclosed area, like a racquetball court. Id been with at least one friend of mine and something happened that made me realize I was dreaming. I think it was just a suspicion that came out of nowhere. It was pretty convinced that I was dreaming, but since there was nothing out of the ordinary going on, I decided to check. 
I held up my hand and tried to levitate the person in front of me with my mind. He wouldnt budge. I kept trying and couldnt get him to move at all. (I should start getting myself in the habit of doing more reliable RCs, but I dont usually have this much of a problem with telekinesis.) Anyway, when this reality check failed, I began to lose what little lucidity I had. I tried to backtrack my thoughts. Somehow, in doing this, Id remembered waking up, that morning. (which makes me wonder if some of these dreams we only remember fragments of actually begin with waking up in the morning). So, this was enough to convince me that I wasnt dreaming, and I put my arm down, figuring that Id been standing here, in the real world, with my arm out, trying to move some guy with my mind. Needless to say, I felt kinda stupid. 
The dream went on, but I cant remember anything else.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dayum&#33; Freddy dreams. never thought of that&#33;, I got some movies to rent. Maybe I&#39;ll join in on this.

 Congrats on the semi lucid BTW. i hate it when you can&#39;t really figure out wether it&#39;s a dream or not.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah...I could have done without that Freddy dream, actually. Lol. I&#39;ll be ready next time&#33;&#33;  :Boxing: 
(...maybe.  ::?:  )

And thanks. I hate that, too. I&#39;m still surprised at how realistic the feeling of "Damn, nevermind, I remember waking up this morning" was. I was 100% convinced that I wasn&#39;t dreaming, after that. I still wonder if I actually dreamt of waking up, and forgot it, or if that was just a random thought that popped into my head.

----------


## Twoshadows

> So, this was enough to convince me that I wasnt dreaming, and I put my arm down, figuring that Id been standing here, in the real world, with my arm out, trying to move some guy with my mind. Needless to say, I felt kinda stupid.[/b]



  ::chuckle::   That&#39;s funny.  

I have actually started doing more reality checks during the day, just to get it in my head more and to increase the chances of questioning my state in my dreams. I always try to make sure I don&#39;t so anything that would be noticebly "odd". Because actually I can just see myself doing something like what you did. ("Sorry, just trying to levetate you. Thought this was a dream.  My bad.)

----------


## oneironut

> 03/26/2007
> "Nail-Biter / First Freddy Encounter"[/b]



Cripes, that was gruesome. The nail part was a tough read; I&#39;m particularly squeamish about things happening to teeth and eyes. I&#39;m not surprised you were hurting during and after the dream; your muscles must&#39;ve been tensed up like crazy from the stress.






> You shove a box of nails in his mouth and hell just swallow them, then manifest them inside your skull and make them stab out through your eyeballs. Lol.[/b]



What&#39;d I just tell you about teeth and eyes??&#33;&#33; Arrrrgh&#33; Thanks a bunch in advance for the nightmares, you&#39;re a pal.   :Eek:  






> And it&#39;s all good - Your comment was to oneironut, though (just wanna make sure you realized, because you called him Oneironaut. We&#39;re confusing like that. icon_wink.gif)[/b]



Lol, the tradition continues.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That&#39;s funny.  
> 
> I have actually started doing more reality checks during the day, just to get it in my head more and to increase the chances of questioning my state in my dreams. I always try to make sure I don&#39;t so anything that would be noticebly "odd". Because actually I can just see myself doing something like what you did. ("Sorry, just trying to levetate you. Thought this was a dream.  My bad.)[/b]



LOL. Yeah, and the guy had his back turned to me. Imagine turning around and seeing somebody staring at you, with their palm facing you, and this look of concentration on their face like they were trying to push a bowling ball through a hole the size of a lemon. LMAO.





> What&#39;d I just tell you about teeth and eyes??&#33;&#33; Arrrrgh&#33; Thanks a bunch in advance for the nightmares, you&#39;re a pal.  [/b]



Haha. Well, you know what they say: Misery loves company&#33;  ::wink:: 





> Lol, the tradition continues.[/b]



Lol.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wow. That Freddy dream was damned creepy.   ::shock::   If anyone can take him down though it&#39;ll be you. 

Maybe it&#39;s just me being my overly paranoid self, but don&#39;t you think it&#39;s odd we both got attacked yesterday and couldn&#39;t do anything about it?  

LOLed at the levitation attempt in the latest lucid. Ever find yourself doing something like that in waking life?

----------


## Pastro

It seems in alot of your lds you end up fighting with strong opponents, how do you manage not going all immortal on their asses? Im not criticising you, granted I have not had any action lds yet I am fairly sure that I will end up doing some really unfair shit. Anyway I could make it so my fights are more evenly balanced?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow. That Freddy dream was damned creepy.    If anyone can take him down though it&#39;ll be you. 
> 
> Maybe it&#39;s just me being my overly paranoid self, but don&#39;t you think it&#39;s odd we both got attacked yesterday and couldn&#39;t do anything about it?  
> 
> LOLed at the levitation attempt in the latest lucid. Ever find yourself doing something like that in waking life?[/b]



I didnt really notice that we both got attacked, helplessly, until you just mentioned it. That _is_ kinda strange. Surely coincidental, but still strange.

And nah, thankfully, Ive never done something like that in waking life. Im usually pretty damned sure Im dreaming, before I try something thatvisible. Haha. Every now and then, in waking life, Ill try to move something small, without waving my hand or anything, but only when I know (or think I know) Im dreaming, would I try something that I have to physically strain and concentrate on.





> It seems in alot of your lds you end up fighting with strong opponents, how do you manage not going all immortal on their asses? Im not criticising you, granted I have not had any action lds yet I am fairly sure that I will end up doing some really unfair shit. Anyway I could make it so my fights are more evenly balanced?[/b]



Hmmm. Good question(s).
Really, its just a part of my waking life philosophy that seeps into my LDs. That is  I like a challenge. Id rather overcome tough opponents (or lose, putting up a worthy fight) than just breeze through opponents in an unimpressive manner that I cant really be proud of, if that makes any sense. Now, granted, it would be a different story in a waking world fight, where Id be trying to win however I can, taking as little damage as I can, but when it comes to things like videogames, contests, and lucid dreams, Id (most of the time) rather feel like I worked for my victory.
I believe that so strongly that, I guess, it comes down to a mixture of my mind creating really tough opponents and me just refusing to wave my magic hand and make them spontaneously combust. Lol.
That is unless Im _really_ pissed off at the opponent, by the time I get lucidthen Im pretty much unstoppable.  ::wink:: 

*03/28/2007*
(Fragment)
Went to sleep watching/listening to _300_ and all I remember is hearing in my dream:

Leonidas: SPARTANS&#33;&#33;&#33; WHAT IS YOUR PROFESSION??&#33;&#33;
Spartans in unison: AAAAAAAHHHHROOOOOO&#33;&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

You were in another dream of mine last night.


Ps.....Conundrum......shhhhhh.....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ugh...Bad combination of having been really busy lately, and having horrible recall. Been neglecting my journal.
Here are a few notes on the latest dreams. I&#39;ll have to expand on them later. =&#092;

(notes)
03/31/2007
Messy desk. Girls. School.
Parking lot. Shit talking guy. in my car. Lucid. Levitate.
Drinking in parking lot. People stripping. Guy getting head.

04/01/2007
Freddy vs. Jason II

04/03/2007
(previous) Snake task

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/04/2007*
Nada. I remember dreaming last night, but I&#39;m still in a period of horrible recall. It&#39;s, more or less, self-inflicted, though, so it should be coming to an end soon.

----------


## Pastro

Freddy&#33;? Do tell.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. Heh. I gotta get caught up, anyway.  ::wink:: 

*03/31/2007
"Tailgating at Stetson"*
- I was a Stetson student and there was a party going on. Some hot girls had asked me to show them something on my computer and I was having a hard time finding whatever it was we were looking for. I was also feeling self-conscious because my desk was a complete mess. 

- The party had spilled out into the parking lot and we were all outside just being rowdy as hell. I walked over to my car and there was some guy getting out of it, as I approached. In my mind, I was like âwhat the fuck is that guy doing getting out of _my_ car??â but, even though he had his face slightly turned, I recognized him as my friend Aaron. Without seeing his face, I said âSo when did _you_ get out?â (of jail) and the guy said something like âA few weeks ago.â Then, when he turned around, I saw that it wasnât Aaron.
I then started grilling him for being in my car, asking just what the hell he was doing. I figured heâd been trying to steal something and had a feeling we were about to get into a fight. Senses heightened, I realized I was dreaming. I shrugged off the guy and told him something like âOh, this is just a dream. Youâre not even worth wasting my time.â He was confused about the concept of this being a dream, and tried to deny it. I then said something like âWell, if this wasnât a dream, I wouldnât be able to do this,â and I began levitating off of the ground, a few inches, before setting myself back down. 
He was like âOh pssh. I can do that to.â He then started levitating off of the ground, the same way I did, and said something like âSee? Youâre not so special.â Slightly irritated, I then forced him back to the ground, mentally. He kept trying to levitate himself again, but I kept him âtelekineticallyâ glued to the floor. 

- Sometime around here, Iâd forgotten I was dreaming. We were all still partying in the parking lot and we started passing the liquor around. My group was standing around our cars, taking shots, and getting pretty hammered. Everyone in the parking lot was rowdy, and out of nowhere, large portions of the crowd just started stripping. Needless to say, I found this strange, and I started walking across the parking lot, watching everyone with a real  ::wtf::  look on my face. The last thing I remember is some girl going down on a guy, on the concrete, while a bunch of people stood over them, watching.


*04/01/2007
âFreddy vs. Jason IIâ*
DAMNIT I wish I could remember more of this one. It was a non-lucid in which I was facing off against both Jason and Freddy (Freddy vs. Jason, the movie, had come on last night). All I really remember is that this took place in an apartment complex. At the end of the dream, I had just come out of a âdream-within-a-dreamâ situation, where Iâd beaten Freddy (though I donât remember how) and my having beaten him, somehow, weakened Jason to where he was no longer immortal. I came out of the dream, leaving one of the apartments and ran into Jason, in the hallway. There was a short fight and I ended up dismembering him with his own machete. They were both defeated just as the sun was coming up, which had something to do with the whole story of the dream, but I canât really remember the significance. Something like the standard âgotta do this before sunrise or the opportunity is lost forever&#33;&#33; Dun dun dun&#33;&#33;â sorta thing.
Damn crappy, fragmented recall.  :tongue2: 

*04/03/2007*
I had gotten lucid sometime during the night, and the first thing that came to my mind was the snake task from March. I didnât really even care that the month was over. Now that I think about it, though, I did forget about there having supposed to have been an island that we drove the snakes out of. Instead, I just went around, outside, grabbing these snakes with my hands and flinging them as far away from me, in the air, as I could. I do remember that these snakes were nothing like normal snakes. They were something out of a weird, sci-fi movie. They looked more like alien larvae than snakes, really. They had no âfacesâ and their bodies seemed to be made out of coils of organic tubing, rather than a single, ropelike structure. Weird. 

*04/05/07 
Dream (Fragment) One:
"Fragments of War"*
I was with some kind of task force, in an industrial city. There was another group chasing us, but I don&#39;t remember whether or not they were human. I know they had us outmatched (-mainly by numbers, I think, but they might have had better firepower, too) so we spent most of the dream on the defensive. It felt very "Gears of War"-ish. I don&#39;t remember the details, though.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
Again, I don&#39;t remember much of this one, but it had something to do with a hotel full of a bunch of my friends and family. There was a killer on the loose and he was just killing everyone he could get his hands on, but seemed to be more interested in killing children, than anything else. We were all trapped in this huge hotel, running from room to room and finding dead bodies all over the place. My cousin (if I remember correctly) and I stayed with a large group of kids, and would be relaying messages, via my other family members, to the other groups of people scattered about this darkened building.
I specifically remember one part where we were safe, for a moment, and I was keeping the kids entertained by having them sit down in a group and watch something on tv. My mom then came busting in and said the killer was gradually making his way in our direction. We all had to break out and relocate.

04/06/07 (notes)
Bad boys. Joke on Mike. Marcus hid in piano with chick. Lights out. Mike drew gun. Snooping through house, I was behind bar. Flipped his wallet by me. Threw it back. Jumped on me with gun. Said I wasn&#39;t going to beg. Let me up. Saw Marcus like cartoon. Went to bathroom. Lucid. Mirror. Eyes. Went through. Black void. House on beach. Robe. 
Riding dirtbike behind Canterbury

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/06/07
Dream One:
"What&#39;cha gonna do?"*

So, apparently, I was a friend of the Bad Boys character, Marcus Burnett (Martin Lawrence). Him, some chick (that I think was Tea Leonis character) and I were at his partner Mikes (Will Smith) house, waiting for him. This house was actually a blend of my present house and a house Ive never seen before.

Sometime during our wait, Marcus got the brilliant idea to turn out all the lights and scare Mike, when he came home. I hid behind the bar and Marcus and the girl hid _inside the piano_.  ::wtf::  After a few minutes, we heard Mike come through the front door. He started trying the lights and none of them were working, so he started stalking into the house with his gun drawn, looking for any signs of an intruder. I was unarmed and could tell that he had his gun out, so I didnt exactly want to just stand up and go RAAH&#33;&#33;  :tongue2: 

Anyway, I could see him slowly walk passed the bar. If he were to simply turn to the left, hed see me, or just my figure in the dark. Even without looking at me, though, he knew I was there. He reached for his wallet, casually at first, and then made a, jokingly, all-too-animated "fumble" with the wallet, dropping it onto the ground, right beside me, saying "whooops&#33;" out loud, sarcastically.

Using this as an excuse to look in my direction, he began to turn toward me. I reached out, silently, picked up his wallet and threw it across the room. Since he still wasn&#39;t really looking _at_ me, I figured I could use the sound to trick him into thinking there was another threat in the room. As soon as he turned his head, I began to run, but he instantly turned back around and jumped on me, pinning me to the ground, on my back, and putting the gun to my forehead. I&#39;m like "WHOA&#33;&#33; Hold up, Mike&#33; It was a joke&#33; Hell, it was Marcus&#39;s idea. He&#39;s in the piano&#33;" (or something to that affect) and trying to reason with him, but he wasn&#39;t listening to me. I could tell he wanted to pull the trigger, and the more I tried to convince him it was a joke and we were just trying to scare him, the harder I could feel him putting the pistol up against my head. 

Now, I&#39;ve had guns in my face before, in waking life, and this was _just as intense_. I could practically visualize him pulling the trigger (and I&#39;m actually surprised that just my anxiety of that thought didn&#39;t cause it to happen, in the dream). Every time his finger got tighter on the trigger, I could actually _feel_ it, all through my body. I kept trying to convince him, and he kept getting more agitated. I was even trying to call out to Marcus to say something - _anything_ - but neither of them were saying a word, from the piano. Finally, I stopped short of pleading to him, and I remember telling him, specifically, that I wasn&#39;t going to _beg_ him for my life - that if he chose to shoot me, then he should go ahead and do it, because I wasn&#39;t about to plead and cry at his feet, for him not to shoot me, over his own ignorance. Something about that got to him and he eased up and turned on the kitchen light. (Funny, that the lights were, now, automatically, working.) Keeping the gun aimed at me, he went to the piano. Suddenly, a front panel in the piano opened up and, inside, was Marcus banging this girl that he was hiding with ( ::wtf:: ), but their images were distorted. They looked, almost, animated; their limbs and bodies slightly elasticized, something like a live-action Dali painting. Dunno if that makes any sense.

Anyway, Marcus and this girl kept on getting busy and Mike, seeing that I was right, starts laughing at what&#39;s going on. The two guys shared some funny exchange of dialogue, like they would in the movie, and we all started laughing. In the middle of all the laughter, I got up and walked to the bathroom, relieved that the whole thing was over. For some unknown reason, while I was taking a piss (_after_, ironically, all of that shit just happened), I realized I was dreaming. I turned to the side and looked at my reflection in the mirror. I remember my eyes getting all distorted, and one side of my face seeming to slide, slowly, lower than the other as I moved forward, toward my mirror image. I didn&#39;t really have anything planned, for the next time I got lucid, so I just wondered where stepping through the mirror would take me. I put my hand out and, at first, the mirror didn&#39;t want to give. I pushed a little more and took some of my focus _away_ from the mirror, and my hand passed right through it. I then leaned forward and fell through the mirror, like a window of water. From here, I got stuck in a dark void. It looked like tv static, with the brightness turned almost all the way down.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
Next thing I remember, I was outside of a house on the beach, BBQing, with a bunch of friends. The house reminds me of D Grilla&#39;s house. All I remember is being in my robe (and nothing else) and running around and being an idiot.

*Dream (Fragment) Three:*
Riding my dirtbike out behind Canterbury, on the other side of the hill. Remember doing a bunch of burnouts and that there was a kid back there with a small bike of his own.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/07/2007
Fragment*
- All I remember is mom buying her boyfriend and I a couple of foot-massaging tubs.  ::wtf::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/09/2007*
Took a dietary supplement before bed, last night, and had a pretty long night of lucids. Unfortunately, I was also dead tired, when I went to sleep, and slept like a rock. I woke up a few times during the night but never got up to record my dreams, so my recall is horrible.

*Dream One:
"God of War' Monsters"(Incubation)*
So, I borrowed _God of War_ for the PS2, yesterday, from a friend of mine, since I never got the chance to beat it. While playing it, I decided to try setting in my mind the intention to have a _God of War_ related dream. I was a little doubtful that it would work, so well, but I ended up having a GoW dream, as well as becoming lucid.

The first thing I remember is being in a long, dimly lit, hallway that was about as wide as half a football field and was so long that it stretched on into darkness for, what seemed like, ever. My mom was with me, and I'm pretty sure her boyfriend was, too. We were going, one way, down this hallway when a huge stampede of people started running our way, out of the dark, screaming. Their clothing was kind of obscure but they seemed like villagers of some sort, and were wore almost the same tone of dull-green. We all turn around and ran, in fear of being trampled by this mob. Leading the way, I told mom and Jim (her b/f) to cut around the next corner, as the hallway dropped off into a canyon, and hanging a left was the only way to not fall. As we turned the corner, we looked back for the crowd and, mindlessly, they all continued running, in hysteria, and plummeted, one after the other, over the edge. Completely shocked by this, I suddenly realized I was dreaming.

I was instantly curious as to what everyone was running from, so I walked back around the corner. Coming out of the dark, I could see three large figures, stalking right along next to each other. I immediately recognized them as beasts from _God of War_. I can't really remember what the other two were, but I know one of them was a Medusa. Anxious for a fight, I took the time out to stop and look at my hands and solidify the dream. My fingers were bent in all kinds of weird directions. I got side-tracked for a moment, while looking at my hands, trying to make visualize my fingers stretching and tying themselves in a knot. Couldn't make it happen, though. So, with every detail much more clear, I turned my attention back toward the three monsters and started running toward them.

One of the beasts threw a spinning wheel of a, glowing, energy weapon at me. Without even thinking twice, I put up my hands in front of me, to block it. The weapon slammed into my hands and started grinding against them, while continuing to spin. It sounded like a metal wheel scraping up against a metal barrier, and sparks were flying from the point of impact. It was pretty badass. I then threw my hands to the side and made the wheel go flying off to the side, and kept fighting. I don't remember much of the fight, except for that I was doing some of the crazy multi-directional dives/rolls/evades like Kratos does on the game. I also ended up with a weapon of some sort, but instead of the Blades of Chaos, that are two swords, attached to chains, I got some sort of flaming disc attached to a chain. Sort of like a blazing version of Rygar's Sheild.

I'm not sure if it was sometime during the fight or after, but I tried dream spinning, and ended up killing the dream. 

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
I remember walking through a smaller hallway; the kind you'd see in a hotel or apartment complex, and all the doors are open. There are different women inside each of the rooms, and I end up walking into one of them. 

*Dream (Fragment) Three:*
Another lucid. I remember flying out over the beach, at night, but I don't recall anything before it. Once I got out away from the land and headed toward the watery horizon, I started getting a little nervous, because I was flying so close to the water. Knowing that I was dreaming, I was hoping that I wouldn't have any encounter with the various sea monsters that are usually in the waters of my dreams. Something about being so far out over the ocean, with no land in sight, was beginning to freak me out. I have never really head much success with speeding up, while already in flight, but I figured I should try it out. I threw all of my focus forward and visualized the world around me speeding past. Without much effort, I was, suddenly, flying faster than I think I ever have. I'm still amazed that I could feel water spraying up beneath me, when I took off. Even though I was in first person, I could tell that my mind was actually creating the full sense that I was flying so fast that, like a dragonball Z character or something, I was creating a wake in the water below and spraying it up behind me. Awesome feeling.
That's about all of this dream I remember, though.

*Dream (Fragment) Four:*
I actually remember a bunch of other random fragments, but don't know how they really tied into any other full dreams. A lot of more waking-life-ish stuff. There was also a long, lucid sequence where I was walking around and levitating things, to keep me lucid, instead of looking at my hands constantly. There was also a short, non-lucid, scene where I had a walrus as a pet.  ::wtf::

----------


## Kamikaze

Man, you had quite the night last night. The God of War dream seemspretty awesome, it&#39;s too bad you didn&#39;t remember more of the fight. You also had more lucids in one night than I have had since I started (Mar.07/07) lol. Anyways, I look forward to reading more of your dreams&#33;

----------


## Pastro

One of the beasts threw a spinning wheel of a, glowing, energy weapon at me. Without even thinking twice, I put up my hands in front of me, to block it. The weapon slammed into my hands and started grinding against them, while continuing to spin. It sounded like a metal wheel scraping up against a metal barrier, and sparks were flying from the point of impact. It was pretty badass. I then threw my hands to the side and made the wheel go flying off to the side, and kept fighting. 


Shit man thats intense, do you think you ended up winning the fight?

----------


## Moonbeam

That&#39;s really cool, your super-fast flying.  I got to slither around a mall floor like a snake, oh boy.  Guess the gravity was stronger where I was.  At least it was a lucid, right.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Man, you had quite the night last night. The God of War dream seemspretty awesome, it&#39;s too bad you didn&#39;t remember more of the fight. You also had more lucids in one night than I have had since I started (Mar.07/07) lol. Anyways, I look forward to reading more of your dreams&#33;[/b]



Thanks&#33; And here&#39;s to many more of your own, in the future.  ::cheers:: 





> One of the beasts threw a spinning wheel of a, glowing, energy weapon at me. Without even thinking twice, I put up my hands in front of me, to block it. The weapon slammed into my hands and started grinding against them, while continuing to spin. It sounded like a metal wheel scraping up against a metal barrier, and sparks were flying from the point of impact. It was pretty badass. I then threw my hands to the side and made the wheel go flying off to the side, and kept fighting. 
> Shit man thats intense, do you think you ended up winning the fight?[/b]



Heh. As confident as I was feeling, I&#39;m pretty sure I had to have.  ::wink::  It just sucks that I can&#39;t remember it. I&#39;m finding that it&#39;s been harder and harder for me to remember the blow-by-blow details of my dreamfights. I gotta find a way to do something about that.





> That&#39;s really cool, your super-fast flying.  I got to slither around a mall floor like a snake, oh boy.  Guess the gravity was stronger where I was.  At least it was a lucid, right.[/b]



Yeah, I just hope I can change my speed as easily, the next time I want/need to do it. I think I&#39;m steadily getting better at my flight control, though. It&#39;s coming along a lot easier than it used to. For now, at least. 
And congrats on the lucid, yourself.  ::content::  I&#39;m gonna go check it out, now.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/10/2007
Dream One:
"Duel with Freddy"*
_SHIT_. I can&#39;t remember a damn thing from this one, but I know it was wild. (Popped a B6 before bed.) It was some kind of supernatural duel between me and Freddy Kreuger. I don&#39;t really know if I was lucid or not, which sucks, but I was doing a lot of crazy shit, that matched his powers to manipulate the dreamworld. Todd was there with me, through the whole dream. 
-I vaguely remember a part where Todd and I were speeding toward a gate, in a really fast car, away from some sort of danger that Freddy created and, when we got through it, Todd, driving, yanked us into a 360 degree spin and we straightened out, onto the road, and kept going.
-There was another part where I remember Freddy standing at the edge of a wooded area. My perspective, which was disembodied at the time, shifts to an over-the-shoulder view of Freddy and it shows him changing around the woods, with his mind. He rearranges the scenery of the entire area, in front of him, with some wavy, liquifying(word?) special effect. 

That&#39;s about all I can remember, though. Damn shame, too. Oh well.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
Some guy was showing me that he had a ring just like the unique gold ring that I got from my dad, when he died.

----------


## packmania

Bloody hell, what was that supplement you took the other night before having four lucids in one night?&#33; I need to get me some... 

Awesome lucids as well, that flying with the wake sounds pretty insane. 

And you matched Freddie this time&#33; Congratulations&#33; Pity the details escaped you, i bet it was intense.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Bloody hell, what was that supplement you took the other night before having four lucids in one night?&#33; I need to get me some... 
> 
> Awesome lucids as well, that flying with the wake sounds pretty insane. 
> 
> And you matched Freddie this time&#33; Congratulations&#33; Pity the details escaped you, i bet it was intense.[/b]



It was a _Stacker 2_ that I took the other night. I had been doing a little partying before that and figured that I might need something a little stronger than a B6 to keep me from slipping into dreamless sleep. Had I been completely sober, I probably would have woken up, during the night, because it&#39;s hard to sleep on those Stackers. They _always_ give me intense, usually crazy, dreams though. Instead of waking me up, though, it seemed to just counter-act to my having been dead-tired, and brought me into just enough awareness to stay lucid, pretty easily.

And yeah, I _really_ wish I could remember the details of that Freddy dream. I don&#39;t even know who won.  :Sad:  Oh well. I do remember it being much more adventurous, and less twisted and disturbing as the Freddy nightmare I had a while back, which is good. lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/12/2007*
Don&#39;t remember a thing. I remember dreaming, and spent a good 15 mins trying to recall it, in the morning, but I got nothin.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/15/2007
"Another &#39;God of War&#39; Related Dream" (Incubated)* 
Picked up some more melatonin, last night, and popped one of those, along with a B6, so last night&#39;s dream was _very_ vivid. I had been playing God of War for a few hours, once again setting in my intention to dream about a lot of the concepts I was seeing, on screen. I remember, specifically, when fighting the huge Minotaur, in the game (which was awesome), I&#39;d made it a point to dream about some of the boss battles. Well, it worked.

I dreamt about maybe 4 or 5 monsters, and my having to confront them. I don&#39;t remember doing too many badass fighting moves, or anything, it was more like the waking-life me being attacked by these huge monsters, and having to use my brain to find ways to defend myself. I can&#39;t really remember what all of them looked like, but I know that they weren&#39;t _exact_ copies of the God of War monsters, but I know they were directly related to the game. I know the most intense encounters of the dream were underwater. Before that, I&#39;d fought one monster in my backyard. It was all black and stood on all fours. It also had some kind of attack, where it launched all of these little minions at me - smaller copies of itself - kind of like the Cerberus monsters, in the game. Now that I think of it, this thing, in my dream, actually looked a lot like a Cerberus, but I can only remember it being completely black. Like, _black hole_ black, where not even the surrounding light cast any sort of illumination on its features. I remember that this 15-or-so-foot-tall (on all fours) beast could jump like crazy (It moved a lot like the Minotaur from the game - fast and agile) and would continuously jump to and from the rooftop of my house, to get a better position on me.

Sometime later, I was underwater (which is interesting because I distinctly found myself apprehensive about focusing on dream incubation, while I was swimming through the water levels on God of War, because shit like that usually freaks me out - being way out in and/or under the water. Interesting that made its way into my dreams, so strongly). First, if I remember the order correctly, I was in the vast blue of open water. Obviously, my mind used the "Trident of Poseidon" concept (which is an item, in the game, that lets you breathe, underwater), and I was, obviously, hundreds of feet deep. I was being chased by a huge, prehistoric fish, that looked something like This. All I remember is swimming and zig-zagging through the water as these massive teeth chomped down behind me, every few seconds. 

I had come to a sunken city, and was navigating the fallen arches and pillars. The water was a really dark blue, but was still light enough to see, a few feet, in every direction. If I remember right, the big fish had a bunch of little fish that came in, around this time. I remember some of them biting down on my arms and legs and trying to haul me back to the big fish, or something like that. I dunno. That part&#39;s hazy. 

I remember encountering the last beast, twice. The first time (I _think_ it was the first time), I was walking through this sunken city, having escaped the big fish. (I now find it funny that I was _walking_ through this city, even though it was submerged in water. Heh. Anyway, I came to a very large room, and my perspective switched to third person, showing me, from the side, panned out enough to see most of this room as I continued to walk into it. I could hardly see anything in this room, but the room seemed to have nothing but spaced pillars around it, as walls. Most everything I could see was simply black silhouette, set against the deep blue of the open ocean, between the pillars that surrounded me. It looked like an ancient ballroom, or something, and only a few things in the room were granted enough light for me to actually see any detail. Gradually, I began to catch glimpses of a distinct tubing that seemed to become more plentiful, the further that walked into the room. These long - and probably four feet, in diameter - ropes were hanging from the ceiling and coming up from the floor, many of them coiled in neat spirals, up and down the surrounding pillars, all leading to a shadowed, central area. Watching myself, from the side, I was only a few feet away from the far side of the room, when I saw the eye staring back at me. All the ropes started moving and drew back to the front of the *giant* squid, its tentacles having been all around the room I was in, without me having known it.

I went on to fight/evade the squid, but I don&#39;t remember a damn thing about it.
I know that I had another run-in with the squid, though. I was swimming through a field of rocks - which is weird, now that I think about it, because the rocks seemed to be just floating. They were huge boulders, and should have been at the bottom of the ocean, but they were floating there like asteroids in space. Anyway, moving through all of these, close-set rocks, I began to see those ropes again, wrapped tightly around every  other rock, here and there. I realized they were tentacles and then saw the squids head, in the distance, as some of the, aimlessly-floating, rocks cleared my field of view. Don&#39;t remember anything that happened after that.
Helluva ride, though.

----------


## Man of Shred

just a thought for freddy. Would throwing him into the fires of mount doom kill him?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> just a thought for freddy. Would throwing him into the fires of mount doom kill him?[/b]



WOW. ::shock:: 
.Imagine my surprise, when I _just_ woke up from a dream about Freddy, having taken him to some unrecalled location that I found out would kill him, and this was the first thing I read.  :Eek: 
Had to do a couple of reality checks, on that one.

And I dunno about that. Heh. Its hard to say. Itd be fun to try, though.  ::wink:: 

*04/16/2007*
Dont remember much, but I there was some type of small-scale war going on. Me, a partner and a bunch of others were on one side, with Todd and Jesse, to name a few, on the other. T and Js team were either a branch of the police or military officers, I cant remember which, but they represented the human side of things. Me and my team were either from another planet or were born with powers or something, because we were invulnerable to physical damage. The âpoliceâ didnt know this, when we first got into our conflict and I remember letting somebody shoot me in the face or something, acting like I was in so much pain, and then looking at my partner and smiling.
I also remember something about one of the âcopsâ running at me with his arms full of pin-less grenades.

*04/17/2007
Dream (Fragment) One:*
Another dream about Freddy. Damn shame I cant really remember much of it. I get the feeling it was pretty long, though. One part I remember is that my friends and I had figured out a way to kill him. Somehow, wed gotten him knocked out and had to transport him to someplace, but I cant remember where. The only clip I really recall is driving down some dark, dirt road with Freddys unconscious body in my back seat. I was going as fast as I could and kept glancing back over my shoulder, to make sure he was still out. The only thing I could think of was him waking up and lunging at me, from behind, when Id least expected it. I think I ended up getting to wherever I was going, though. Cant remember

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
I was explaining to someone (Mike, I think) about lucid dreaming.

----------


## Pastro

Putting Freddy in the back seat was a poor choice don&#39;t you think? Was he at least tied down? I would have tied him to my bumper and dragged him there. Regardless of that good job on taking him down.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Those melatonin/B6  dreams of yours are so intense. I&#39;ve been toying with the idea of trying that combo for a couple of weeks now. I think I&#39;ll give it a try when I&#39;m over being sick. Or maybe I&#39;ll try it while Im sick and see what twisted dreams may come.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Putting Freddy in the back seat was a poor choice don&#39;t you think? Was he at least tied down? I would have tied him to my bumper and dragged him there. Regardless of that good job on taking him down.[/b]



LOL. No joke. I thought the same thing, after the dream. It&#39;s a shame I can&#39;t remember how it was I ended up putting him in the back seat (No, I don&#39;t think he was even tied down. He was wrapped up in something, though.) and I remember waking up, trying to recall that very thing and being like "What in the HELL was I thinking??" lol
And thanks.





> Those melatonin/B6  dreams of yours are so intense. I&#39;ve been toying with the idea of trying that combo for a couple of weeks now. I think I&#39;ll give it a try when I&#39;m over being sick. Or maybe I&#39;ll try it while Im sick and see what twisted dreams may come.[/b]



Hell yeah, they are. Actually, I had a few drinks with a friend, last night, but I still wanted to remember my dreams, so I took another B6 (no melatonin) before bed. The dream I had last night showed no mercy, either. lol
Get well soon, Vex. Can&#39;t wait to hear about some of your B6/melatonin experiences. I can only imagine what kind of crazy shit _your_ mind is going to hit you with. Haha.

*04/18/2007
"Out of the Frying Pan..."*
My earliest memory of this one is being in a boat, with a bunch of other people, and leaving an island. There was another boat in our group, and they were right along side us. I dont remember if any of the people with me were friends that I have in waking life, but I could tell we were very close, in the dream.
As we were pulling away from this island, I happened to take a glance back at the coast. There was a figure on the shore that was crawling toward the water. Even from about 50 yards out, I could tell that it was a corpse. A rotted one, at that. This thing was crawling/slithering over the sand like the dead chick from _The Ring_, and it instantly reminded me of Jason Voorhees young, human form. Slipping into the tide, it disappeared into the water.

As soon as the body was gone, there was a weird, almost holographic flash of color in the water, near us, just as a wave broke against the boat. The wave was small but the boat crashed as if it had hit a giant rock. We started taking on water, and could tell that the boat was going to sink quickly. This was a covered boat and there were about three or four of us in the cabin. The way the boat sank, the part that had the door to the cabin was already underwater, and we were somewhat trapped inside, having to swim to keep ourselves afloat in the pocket of air that took up the highest corner of the boat. Having no way out, we were just about to swim down to find our way out of the cabin, when one of the guys started freaking out, screaming that something had his leg  which, in turn, freaked the rest of us out, but not as much as when the guys screams turned into a gurgling sound, blood flowing up out of his mouth and streaming down into the water. Just after that, he was visibly yanked down into the water and disappeared.

I remember thinking âOh shit&#33; Oh Shit&#33; Oh Shit&#33;&#33;â and trying to climb up on anything that would get my body out of the water. While scrambling to do this, I felt hands trying to grip onto my legs and started to panic, kicking them as hard as I can and still trying to find something to climb on. After a few seconds, the tugging sensation stopped, but the air pocket had nearly disappeared. The boat was now submerged, completely, and was sinking to the bottom of the ocean. I knew that we had to either take our chances in the water to escape, or we were going to drown.
There was a guy and a girl left, along with me, and we dove below the water. It was blue enough to where we could see, while beneath the surface, that whatever/whoever had killed the other guy was nowhere to be found. Fighting against suffocation, we swam through the door of the boat and then up to the surface. The other boat in our party was right there, waiting for us, having no idea of what had happened inside. We climbed aboard and headed further away from the island.

My recall (or the dream, itself) skips ahead, here, to where we were docking at some coastline boardwalk. The girl had a son (actually, I think it was her son that was in the boat, instead of another guy. I dont know though. Anyway) and the three of us were playing games on the boardwalk. Soon after, our whole group went to the indoor arcade. Things went pretty well, for a while, but I kept thinking about how that corpse reminded me of Jason, wondering if it was Jason that killed the guy in our boat, and praying to God that he hadnt followed us here.
Now, I dont remember how the hell this came about, but something tipped us all off that we were in trouble. There was something coming and we immediately had to scatter and find hiding spots, within the arcade. I was expecting that Jason had found us. I cant remember where I hid, but I was to where I could see the hiding places of the others. The only one I remember, though, is that a guy hid himself inside (somehow) of a big statue of a hippo, or some other decoration. His face was just barely visible, inside the hippos mouth. 
Suddenly there was a bunch of thumping coming from the ceiling, followed by a loud crash. A figure fell through the ceiling, crashing down onto its side, on the floor. When the dust cleared, I could see it was a Yautja (a _Predator_ alien) and I immediately thought, again âoh shit.â The Yautja stood up slowly and looked down at its hand. Skewered on its wrist-blades was a Face-hugger Alien (Haha. _Aliens vs Predator_, anyone? I gotta stop watching so many movies.  :tongue2:  ) The Yautja turned its hand left and right, inspecting the speared alien larva, and then let out one of those deep, creepy laughs from the movie as if it was reveling in its own victory over the smaller alien. It pulled it off of the blades and held it in its other hand.

Nobody said a word, as everyone knows that Yautjas are no joke. It didnt seem to see any of us and was beginning to go on about its business, when it suddenly stopped walking, raising its head slowly, silently.
Then, without warning, the Yautja spun around, slinging up its right arm and stabbing the wrist blades straight into the mouth of the hippo statue that it was standing in front of, affectively impaling the face of the man hiding inside of it, with the foot-long razors of the twin blades.

Thats the last thing I remember. I dont even know if he found the rest of us, or we all abandoned our hiding spots and got the hell out of there.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

<div align="center">*Happy Two-Year DV Anniversary, to Me&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;*</div>

*04/19/2007
"Heroes&#39; and the &#39;Half-Shells"*
Don&#39;tt remember much about this one, but it involved the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles having a run-in with Sylar, the bad guy from the show _Heroes_. The turtles were, apparently, living in an apartment (?) and, one day, Sylar shows up while Michelangelo is the only one home. He answers the door and Sylar, takes him by surprise. I vaguely remember him starting to do that lobotomy thing he does on the show, to sample some of Michelangelo&#39;s brain, but this was something that was implied, and I never saw it happen. 
Later, the other turtles were hanging out on a fire escape, when Michelangelo came up to them. There was some dialogue and it turned out that Michelangelo was actually Sylar who&#39;d, somehow, developed the power to shape-shift into people whose DNA he&#39;d "sampled"(much like his power to steal the powers of others, in the same way). He thought he&#39;d gotten the drop on all of them, and was about to steal all of their identities, traits and fighting abilities, when the real Michelangelo suddenly shows up. All four of the turtles explain how, with Sylar having thought Michelangelo was dead, Mikey was able to contact the others and tell them what was going on. They had also been able to devise a way to defeat Sylar. I can&#39;t remember if this was the result of that plan, or an escape strategy by Sylar, but the last thing I remember is Sylar melting away into a puddle of liquid and dripping down through the fire escape railing.

----------


## NeAvO

Happy Dreams Views birthday to you  :Party: 

Also great Heroes dream, lol. I kind of feel bad for Sylar, getting melted like that. Besides he could&#39;ve beaten the turtles in a fights hands down  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

Turtles AND heroes?  Fantastic dream.  Can&#39;t wait untill monday for finale of Heroes

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks.  :smiley: 

NeAvO:
And yeah, he would have destroyed the Turtles. Haha. There was a real sense of shock and vulnerability in him, when he saw that Michelangelo was still alive, though. I wish I could remember whether he died or escaped. It seemed like he did the water-thing on purpose.  ::hrm:: 

The Cusp:
Hell yeah, me too. I&#39;m pretty excited about this next season.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Happy Two-Year DV Anniversary, to Me&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;[/b]



Happy anniversary, O&#33;&#33;   ::bigteeth::  

I didn&#39;t realize ours were only a day apart. Mine&#39;s tomorrow. I&#39;ve had a great LDing year. And you&#39;ve had an extraordinary two years since joining. I&#39;m so glad you&#39;re here. Thanks for your help, inspiration, and friendship. 8)

----------


## Moonbeam

Happy dream b-day to all of us&#33;  The year flew by so fast.  I think I&#39;ve made progress lately, in large part due to spending more time reading the great dreams you guys share in your journals.   Thanks for the effort you put into it&#33;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Happy anniversary, O&#33;&#33;   
> 
> I didn&#39;t realize ours were only a day apart. Mine&#39;s tomorrow. I&#39;ve had a great LDing year. And you&#39;ve had an extraordinary two years since joining. I&#39;m so glad you&#39;re here. Thanks for your help, inspiration, and friendship. 8)[/b]







> Happy dream b-day to all of us&#33;  The year flew by so fast.  I think I&#39;ve made progress lately, in large part due to spending more time reading the great dreams you guys share in your journals.   Thanks for the effort you put into it&#33;[/b]



Thanks, both of you&#33; And "Happy Anniversaries", right back at &#39;cha.  ::content:: 
Amazing that all of our anniversaries are so close together. We&#39;ve all had some amazing experiences, so far, (both lucid and non-) and have definitely made some progress. Having good people around, that enjoy reading my journal, is more than enough insentive and inspiration to keep up with it. I&#39;ve enjoyed having both of you in my circle of DV friends and look forward to another great year with ya.  ::cheers::

----------


## oneironut

Belated congratulations&#33; Heh, this is the second anniversary I&#39;ve missed so far. I&#39;m in the doghouse for sure.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. It's cool, man. Thanks!  ::content:: 

And Whoa, what a night, last night. Sorry, this one is ridiculously long. It's hard to imagine that I feel like I'm leaving a lot out of it.  ::shock:: 

*04/23/2007
Dream One:
"Aimlessly Lucid" / "Archeologist's Dream"*
Had about the longest lucid I've had in a while, last night (with some B6 and melatonin, before bed). I'd woken up and then fallen back asleep, so my recall is really hazy. There are a lot of things I just don't remember, and things that I can't remember in which order they happened.

But anyway, the first thing I remember is being in someone's house. There were a bunch of us just hanging around, BSing. I'd gotten up, went to the bathroom and was washing my mouth out, as if I'd just gotten done eating something. With no other cue, whatsoever, than the fact that things just didn't _feel_ right, [color=blue]I suddenly realized I was dreaming, while spitting the water back in the sink. I looked over at a little monkey statuete that was on the counter. It had this wide-open mouth that was baring parted teeth. To confirm that I was dreaming I focused on closing the mouth of the monkey with my mind. Since the monkey was a single-piece carving, and there were no hinges on the mouth, the monkey's face actually morphed, making a smooth transition from opened- to closed-mouth, as if it were a real creature.
I was definitely dreaming.



I knew I had to ground myself into the dream and noticed that there was a haze that was starting to fall over things, so I looked at my hands. (I know I ended up doing this a lot, throughout the dream(s) and was impressed, even while dreaming, at how long I maintained my lucidity.) They didn't really look too abnormal, this time. The concentration on my hands brought everything about the dream into a deeper level of detail. I walked outside, not really paying much attention to anyone else. I remember stopping on the porch and asking myself what it was I wanted to do with my lucidity. For the longest time, I couldn't really decide. (I need to start having a plan for when I spontaneously become lucid. =/ None of the tasks this month have really grabbed my attention, so I couldn't really think of anything to do.) I finally decided to just go do some flying and see wherever my mind wanted to take me. I looked at the sky and remember seeing the white clouds suddenly change their patterns, really drastically. A fluffy outline of a figure emerged in the clouds, actually giving the sky the look of a DV Member's artwork that I saw, yesterday, of a woman's form in the clouds.
I bent my legs, took off, and was instantly hundreds of feet above the ground. At first, I was having a little bit of trouble maintaining altitude, but I quickly got the hang of it, and just headed off in one direction. 



I remember, sometime around here, that I had wound up in the city. I was in what looked like a highrise apartment that had a glass window along an entire wall. (Maybe I flew in through the glass, but I don't remember.) The room also had a blue martial arts mat that took up the entire floor, so I'd figured this place to be a dojo. I distinctly remember walking around, pacing, on this mat, trying to think of something to do with my lucidity. (And, OF COURSE, I completely forget about trying to find the Crossroads or the Lucid Dojo...even though I'm lucid...in a dojo...and looking for something to do. ...Just shoot me, now. :sweat2: ) I felt the need to stabilize the dream again, and stared at the white, stucco wall of the dojo, instead of my hand. It did the trick, though, and the dream was much more vivid, again.

I'm not too sure if I was lucid through the beginning of this next part, and I definitely remember gaining lucidity again later on, so I'll just say that I wasn't:

I ended up flying out to this jungle that was on an island. The water was an almost unnaturally bright blue and there was a much larger island beside the one I'd landed on. On this island, I started getting into your standard adventure game (God of War) scenarios, having to go into caves to find relics and artifacts (For what reason? ...I don't know. :shrug: ) and getting through all of these traps. The last thing I had to pass, in this jungle, was a strip of croc-infested water. It's hard to believe I have a hard time recalling something that was that intense. I remember running over their faces, tripping and falling into the water at times, scrambling back on all fours from them, while they snap at me, and grabbing one that had just snapped his jaws shut, and holding his mouth closed - knowing that their jaws are much easier to keep closed, than to stop from closing. It was a hell of a trial, but I got passed them. When I was done with this island, carrying whatever it was I was carrying, I flew across the waterway and onto the bigger island, which was dominated by a mountain.





Next thing I remember, I'm scaling the top of the mountain, it's getting dark out, and it's snowing. For a lot of this part, I was in third-person perspective and could see that the top of the mountain was actually shaped like an animal. It was as if a statue the size of Godzilla had been carved directly into the face of the mountain. I don't know exactly what kind of animal it was, but I remember it resembling a bear standing up on its hind legs. This statue was so massive that, in climbing the mountain, I was actually climbing the statue. In different sections of the "Bear's" body, were entrances to different caverns. Each with its own relic that I had to get, and each with it's own set of traps. If I remember correctly, there was one entrance in either hand and one in the mouth. I don't remember what kind of trap I met when I entered the first corridor but, being inside it and having gotten what I came in there for, I realized I was dreaming, again. 



I actually stopped and said to myself that I was going to need to start trying to recall some things, now, if I'm going to remember them, when I wake up. I thought of a couple of reminding key words, looked at my hands again, to stabilize the dream, and headed back out, the way I came in. On the way back out, the thin corridor lost its floor and, instead, was a long pit of crocs. ...Again. I made much shorter work of the crocs this time, fighting them back and even taking a few chomped fingers. The pain was hardly enough to bother me. It was there, though. 
Still going along with this dream, I headed over to the other entrance, climbing over to the "Bear's other hand" which was cupped upward, to make a sort of bowl-shaped ledge, in front of the cave entrance. On this snow-covered ledge, I was attacked by a pack of wolves. I remember much less about this than the fight with the crocs, but it was just about as crazy.

I don't remember actually going in the second cave, but I'm sure I did, because I was soon climbing up to the mouth of the "Bear." As with the other entrances, the entire mouth was glowing with torch-light. Inside was another long corridor, with a metal-fence type grating on the floor. I don't think anything happened on my way in but, on my way out of the cave, I was suddenly being chased by a tall saw blade that came up out of the floor, like a shark fin, and a train of fire which was coming out of the walls of the hallway, in succession, in my direction. I started hauling ass. (Didn't have time to stand around and build up too much confidence in my lucidity, when I saw _that_ shit coming. :sweat1 :smiley:  This dual-trap was getting closer to me, as I was getting closer to the entrance. When I got to the end, though, I remembered that there was no ground under this entrance. This was the mouth of a "bear" and it was a protrusion in the face of the statue. 
Without even thinking, I dove to the floor, sliding the few extra inches and straight out of the mouth of the statue, grabbing the very edge with my hand. My perspective then switched to third person again, and I saw the outside of the bear/mountain, with myself dangling from its mouth, while a huge stream of fire sprayed out into the night, a few feet over my head. Yes. It was pretty fuckin dope.  ::cooler::  Haha.



Anyway, after that, I went up to the top of the "bear's" head. Up there, there was something of a climax, but I don't remember it. I don't really even know if I stayed lucid through it. All I know was the top of the bearmountainstatuething's head was an enormous disc that me and whoever I ended up confronting were standing on, and it was made of ice. I don't really even remember how significant that was, to the fight, (if there _was_ a fight?) but I just remember it making things really slippery.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
Walking toward Wal-Mart at night, with someone else and, just as we are getting to the door, to people come busting out of it. They'd stolen something. Security was right behind them, but they stopped at the door and let the theives get away. My friend and I just kind of looked at each other like "Wtf?  ::wink::  " and, instead of going straight into Wal-Mart, stopped in at another door in the plaza, right beside it, to get something to eat.

*Dream (Fragment) Three:*
I was riding my old BMX along the I-4 overpass and, somehow, fed onto the interstate. Even though I was on a bicycle and could have turned around, I felt forced to go with the flow of traffic, meaning I had to go aaaaallll the way down to the next exit, which was miles away, turn around, and come all the way back, to get to my house. Even halfway, seemed like I'd been riding the bike for like half an hour. I finally ended up getting a ride from someone. 
There was more to this dream, but I can't remember it.

----------


## Twoshadows

That was a cool, very long lucid, O. What an adventure&#33;


By the way, I had Walmart dream last night. But I didn&#39;t steal anything, I promise.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That was a cool, very long lucid, O. What an adventure&#33;
> By the way, I had Walmart dream last night. But I didn&#39;t steal anything, I promise. [/b]



Yeah, it was great. Just the scenery itself was amazing. I&#39;d like to see what kind of artwork I could do of that huge Bear/Mountain because it was tight. All white snow against dark purple sky and three fire-lit caves on its body. Whenever I get some time, I&#39;m gonna have to work on that.  ::wink:: 

And Lol @ Wal-Mart. I just got done writing a reply to that in your journal. That&#39;s too funny.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Twoshadows

> And Lol @ Wal-Mart. I just got done writing a reply to that in your journal. That&#39;s too funny.[/b]



And I just replied to your reply too.   ::shock::  

 ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/24/2007
"Fatal Attraction"*

Another vivid B6 dream. 
I was in a mansion, standing just at the door to my room, looking out into the hall. I could tell there were a lot of people roaming around this mansion, and it had the atmosphere of a college dorm or frat house. It was obviously late in the night, and the hallway lights were out. From one of the rooms in the hallway, a girl (that looks a lot like my friend N, now that I think about it) in a green belly-shirt and black pants comes out, closing the door behind her. She saw me, smiled, and started walking my way, seductively. I could tell that she was coming from another guy's room, but I really didn't care. From the way we were eyeing each other, I could tell that we were going to be getting to know each other _very_ quickly.

Before I knew it, we were on my bed, making out, and _damn_ was it good. It was definitely one of the best make-out sessions I think I've ever had, whether in a dream or in waking life. I could smell her hair and she was small, but slightly thick, and her skin felt so good. One thing was quickly leading to another and, while she was starting to go down on me, my perspective changed to the outside of the mansion.
There was a wingless, stone gargoyle on the roof that was near a huge clock. The clock struck a certain hour and bells started tolling. Suddenly, the gargoyle statue started to move, and the outside of the mansion began changing in appearance. The flawless facade of the mansion took on a old, condemned look - solid stone walls replaced with rotting wooden boards and broken windows. Also, an attic door (something like the one in the movie _House on Haunted Hill_, which my friend and I had been talking about, over the weekend) opened up behind the gargoyle. The gargoyle then turned, slowly, and walked in through the opening. This (approx) 10 foot beast was now in the mansion.

My perspective switched back to first-person and, right on cue with the tolling of the bells, the girl starts acting really creepy. She was getting this evil little tone to her pillow-talk. I can't remember what all she was saying, though. I do know that it ended up with her pulling two bloody, human organs from (somewhere?) and dropping them down on me, laughing wickedly. She implied that they were taken out of the guy in the previous room, after she'd had her way with him, and that I was next. She then leaned down over me and forcefully tried to kiss me. As she was doing this, her mouth started oozing blood that I can only assume was not her own.
I threw her off of me and made a break for the door, conscious of this supernatural transformation that the entire situation had taken. I think I was beginning to realize I was dreaming (but to a small enough extent to say I wasn't yet lucid) and headed straight for a wall, in the hallway. Overwriting doubt, I lunged at the wall and crashed straight through it, effortlessly. I then crashed through wall after wall, until I was outside. 

Outside, it was now day time. I was (still) running my ass off and there happened to be a train station right outside the mansion. I was trying to make the train and could see it just beginning to pull away, as I got closer. Also coming closer to lucidity, and suspending doubt, I jumped at the train and drove my fingers into its steel side like Wolverine's claws, hanging onto the side of the train as it sped up, away from the station. I then crawled, sideways, along the face of the train and then up to the roof of the car. While atop the train, I finally came to what I believe was my first _true_ realization that I was dreaming. Having been on all fours, I was no longer worried about falling off the train, and stood up, surfer-style. It was completely immersive. I could feel the wind whipping by me, and the subtle movements of the train, beneath my feet.
I don't know if I heard her voice or what, but something made me turn around, and I saw the girl from the room crawling up on top of the train, behind me. She was talking a lot of shit, that I can't remember, but I basically told her that I knew this was all just a dream, and she poses no threat to me.

I then turned back around, ignored her, and just enjoyed riding on top of the speeding train.

That's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

Haha...I love the way your dreams can go so quickly from "normal" to "sinister"....and how quickly "dream girl" can change to "oozing blood evil girl".  ::lol::  






> and drove my fingers into its steel side like Wolverines claws, hanging onto the side of the train as it sped up, away from the station. I then crawled, sideways, along the face of the train and then up to the roof of the car.[/b]



That sounds cool. Wish I could have seen that.






> I then turned back around, ignored her, and just enjoyed riding on top of the speeding train.[/b]



What? No major fight? 

That doesn&#39;t sound like you at all....  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> What? No major fight? 
> 
> That doesn&#39;t sound like you at all.... [/b]



..... ::shock:: 

Damn, you know what? I wasn&#39;t even thinking about it, at the time, because riding that train was just so much fun but, now that you mention it, fighting her on top of the train would have been *so* tight&#33;

...Thanks a lot, TS.  ::cry:: 



.... ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

I know, O, here I am reading and visualizing in my mind this evil girl slowly creeping toward you on the top of that speeding train. I&#39;m anticipating some great fight scene that goes on and on with each of you kicking each other&#39;s butts using all kinds of super powers....with you eventually throwing her off while the train is going over a super high bridge.

 But you decide to ignore her.....? 

 :Eek:  


 ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Some people just love to twist that knife.  ::cry:: 

That&#39;s ok, though. The next lucid ass-kicking I give out will be dedicated to you, TS.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I do know that it ended up with her pulling two bloody, human organs from (somewhere?) and dropping them down on me, laughing wickedly. She implied that they were taken out of the guy in the previous room, after shed had her way with him, and that I was next. She then leaned down over me and forcefully tried to kiss me. As she was doing this, her mouth started oozing blood that I can only assume was not her own.[/b]



I hate when that happens.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I hate when that happens.[/b]



Hahaha. You too, huh?  ::D:

----------


## oneironut

> *04/24/2007
> "Fatal Attraction"*[/b]



First Big Mertha, now this. You really have a way with the ladies.   ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> First Big Mertha, now this. You really have a way with the ladies.  [/b]



Hahaha. No joke.
Last night&#39;s dream was no exception, either. Talk about another "good time, gone bad."

*04/27/2007
Dream One:
Ghost Story*
As this very vivid dream began, I was riding in the backseat of my moms car. She was driving, and her boyfriend was in the passenger seat. I had a bag of McDonalds food with me, and was picking at it, while we drove. It was nighttime and raining. Passing a small construction area, my mom gradually started drifting over to the right shoulder of the road, seemingly about to collide with some barrels and cones. I said Mom, what are you doing?? and she jerked the car back onto the road, as if she hadnt been paying attention.
Going a little further, we started drifting over to the center-divider, and toward the oncoming lane. I could see the headlights of a car coming straight for us. When I looked at my mom, I could see that she was falling asleep at the wheel. I screamed Mom&#33;&#33;&#33; and her boyfriend and I shook her awake, just as the other car swerved around us and drove onto the other shoulder, since we were now fully taking up the oncoming lane. When mom woke up, she realized what happened and tried to jerk us back onto our side of the road. She lost control, here, fishtailed on the wet road, and slammed on the brakes while trying to compensate, sending us into just over a 180 degree spin before coming to a stop, in the middle of the street.

I told my mom I was going to drive, and she kept trying to protest, saying that she was ok to drive, now. I told her theres no way in Hell I was going to let her drive, and she started arguing with me about it. Her boyfriend took my side, though, and said that she definitely should not be driving, since she was that tired. We started to get into a bit of a fight about it, and I got out and went around to her side  about to pull her out of the car, if I had to, but then she realized that she was in the wrong, and said that I could drive. I also had my half-eaten Big Mac, in my hand, and wanted to get the rest of my food down, before getting back on the road, so I suggested we stop over at the sandwich shop that was right across the street, and gather ourselves a bit. The sky was looking pretty bad, and I could wear I saw the makings of a funnel cloud, in the darkness. A rotating peak kept coming down, but then dissipating. 
Inside, I bought a drink and was sitting down eating and drinking. My mom and her b/f went wandering about, somewhere. As Im sitting there, I suddenly realize that there is someone else sitting at my table - some guy that Ive never seen before. I didnt think anything of it, and we started talking a bit.

After a while, I noticed that there were people that were coming by and glancing at our table, solemnly, and continuing on about their business. Sooner or later, some guy dressed as Jesus walks by us and glances in our direction. He gives me a slight smile and says something like Dont worry. Ill see you soon, and keeps on walking. Strangely enough, though, directly behind him, some guy dressed as Satan follows closely. He also smiles at our table, but I dont remember him saying anything. When they leave, I asked the guy sitting across from me What was _that_ about? The guy says let me tell you a story

He goes on to tell me an urban legend about a guy that came into this sandwich shop a lot and, apparently, often sat at this table. This guy had started seeing a woman who was, quickly, falling madly in love with him. Now, as this guy was telling me this story, my perspective changed, and I was suddenly transported to the first-person view of the main character in the story. 
Id been spending my nights with this gorgeous, short-haired blonde (who looked a lot like my old friend Tracy, who I havent seen in years) and, usually, hanging out with her 3 roommates. Things were going great, and I had no other reason to believe otherwise. What I didnt know, about these girls, was that they were all vampires (which is interesting, because Tracy was a vampire, the last Halloween that I saw her). It turns out that the 3 roommates were constantly giving the blonde shit because I was a human, and she was a vampire, and it was absurd that she was falling for me, as hard as she was. She just didnt know how to break the news to me, in fear of losing me.

So, one night, I happened to show up at their place, unannounced. I was searching around for them and ended up walking into a room I wasnt supposed to. 
When I opened the door, I was horrified to see all four women feeding on some poor guy, practically tearing him apart, drenched in his blood. The looked up at me and the blonde was shocked to see me standing there. The others seemed to be smiling, as they had wanted things this way, anyway. Suddenly terrified for my life, I bolted out the house and ran as fast as I could. The blonde was chasing me, trying to get me to stop, so she could talk to me. The others were chasing me, wailing and growling, to put more fear into me. They were obviously having a great time.
I ran into the woods, knowing that they were all right behind me, and afraid that theyd tear me apart, if they got their hands on me, even the blonde. I wasnt about to even give her the time to explain anything to me. I was just _running_  jumping over downed tree limbs, climbing muddy hills, etc. I could tell that they were right on my heels, and I could hear my girl screaming for me to stop. What I didnt realize, until it was too late, was that I was running straight toward a cliff.
As I approached it, it was as if the realization of futility just completely overpowered me. Deciding to die by my own hand, rather than be eaten alive by these monsters I ran the last few feet and jumped into the air, sprawling my arms and limbs as I fell down into the canyon, to my death.

My perspective switched once again, showing the blonde sliding to a stop at the edge, zooming out like a camera as she screamed NOOOOOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; and dropped to her knees. The other three girls walked into view, behind her, hands on their hips, as if this is simply how it was meant to be.

Suddenly, I was back in the sandwich shop. The story was over, and I didnt know what to think of it. Before I could think of anything to say, some more people passed our table and started saying stuff like Damn shame, what happened to you, man. Whyd you do it? and stuff like that, then leaving. At first, I thought they were looking directly at me. Then, I noticed that they were looking _through_ me.
I turned to the guy across from me, and he said something like That was a true storythe guy that jumped into the canyonwas you. You died, that night but, like many spirits, you dont remember. Shocked, I was like What?? So..those peoplethey cant see me? How can you see me? He went on to explain that he was a spirit, too, and that none of the living people in this shop could see us. I didnt want to believe it. I couldnt believe it, that was until I turned around and tried to touch the person behind me. My hand went right through them as if I was a hologram. Then it hit me  he was telling the truth. Not only that, but I remembered that the guys dressed as Jesus and Satan could see us, too.
They werent costumes. Those were the real deal. 
When I turned back around, the other guy had disappeared, and I was at the table alone.
Thats all I remember.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
Somebody broke in my house, with a sword, and I ran to the closet to grab my katana. We had a swordfight in my kitchen, but I dont remember much of it.

-There was another fragment that I was trying to remember to write down, but I cant think of it now. If it comes up later, Ill add it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow....

I just love the complexity of that dream. It&#39;s like your brain had it all planned out from the start.  

First, having the guy tell you the urban legend, then you actually _living_ it, then coming back and being the ghost--that&#39;s so incredible.....

And even how Jesus and Satan from the beginning fit in so well, too. It&#39;s just so perfect.

Great dream, O&#33;

----------


## packmania

Damn bloodsucking women...  ::bigteeth::  

Cool dreams, very dramatic. Ever thought about being a director?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, you two.  ::teeth:: 

Twoshadows:
You know, its stuff like that that make me wonder how much of a dream our brain can actually map out, before the experience? It seems to us, most of the time, that dreams come without much direction or structure, and they so often follow no logic, whatsoever. But, to what extent could our dreams be scripted by our minds, with plot twists and foreshadowing, before we actually start experiencing the timeline? People say theyve lived out days/weeks/months/however-long in dreams, which could simply follow logical progression, I wonder just how far in advance, and how precisely the mind could foreshadow something, without the dreamer knowing it? (like Jesus and Satan, in the dream). Hmm.

Packmania:
Actually, yeah, thats something Ive thought about, a lot. Ever since I started making flipbook animations, as a kid, Id thought about it. Im always critiquing movie-direction and I also did a lot of text-based RP (still do, every now and then) and so Im constantly creating and visualizing scenes in my head and whatnot. Im working on learning 3D animation, so, hopefully, Ill be able to start making some short films, out of my dreams, in the future.  ::cooler::  

*04/30/2007*
I&#39;d taken Cierra swimming on Saturday and, while in the pool, I thought I&#39;d try inducing a water/swimming-related dream for the night. I ended up haning out Sat night, and getting buzzed, and I didn&#39;t remember any of my dreams. Sunday, however, without even thinking about the pool or the dream I&#39;d tried to incubate, I had a swimming-related dream....

*Fragment: (Possibly Incubated)*
Something about being a merman in a large swimming pool with a bunch of people of all ages. There was some new girl to the "group" and we became friends, pretty quickly. I remember her asking me if I wanted to race, and we were swimming back and forth across the pool. Can&#39;t remember who one. There was also some lady at the pool who tried to use me to help her steal a bunch of jewelry from everyone else.

Backtracking:
*04/25/2009* (continued)
I remember the fragment that I was thinking about. 
There was a jewelry heist and the thieves lived in my apartment complex (which I don&#39;t really live in). As they were inside, counting their jewels, they got a tip-off that the cops were on their way. They tried to gather everything up and run but, while running out of their door, they ripped their bag and spilt what looked like thousands of diamonds all over the hallway and down the steps. They picked up as many as they could and kept running. My friends and I, who just happened to be walking down the hallway when this happened, dove on the floor and started picking up as many of them as we could, knowing (somehow) that the cops would be showing up soon.

----------


## The Cusp

Funny, Jess had a diamond dream as well.  On my way to work this morning, I found what looks to be a diamond on the ground.  Of course it couldnt be, or could it?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Funny, Jess had a diamond dream as well.  On my way to work this morning, I found what looks to be a diamond on the ground.  Of course it couldnt be, or could it?[/b]



If so, break me off a lil piece of that mofo.  ::chuckle:: 

==============
Been busy as all shit lately, and haven&#39;t had much luck with remembering my dreams (or much time online, really), but I do remember a few fragments over the last two days:

*05/02/2007*
Some sort of Children of Men type scenario. The world was devoid of children and some girl that I was with was able to have a baby. We spent most of the dream holed up inside a house while the government was trying to get inside, to take the baby. I remember there being a massive tank right outside our front door, and was firing explosive rounds at our door, but couldn&#39;t penetrate it.

*05/03/2007
"Here Come the Fuzz"*
I was a cop and had a partner with me (Hot Fuzz was the last thing I watched, before bed.) There was a main villain in the dream and, for some reason, all three of us were wearing old, western clothes (chaps, duster jackets, cowboy hats, etc) even though everything surrounding us was very modern. 
We were in an apartment and got into a firefight. I remember, before the fight, having trouble finding the right way to put on this awkward holster, but finally got the hang of it. Back in the firefight, I ended up shooting the guy in the chest, and close range. He went down and, pretty sure he was taken care of, I turned my back on him. Suddenly my partner pulls out his gun and shoots right past me, killing the guy, who&#39;d gotten back up after playing possum for a moment.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/06/07*
Well, needless to say, I was pretty drunk last night (cinco de mayo and all  ::wino::  ) so I don't really remember much of what went on in my dreams. I do know that it (I only remember having one) was really long, and switched back and forth, from lucid to non-, throughout. One time that stood out, in particular, was when I was walking down the road in front of my old middle school, with friends, and started suspecting that I was dreaming. Coming to an intersection, I decided to test the theory and jumped up into the air, placing my foot on the top of the stop sign and stepping over it, dropping down to the other side. I knew I was dreaming, then, but it didn't last very long.
Later, a bunch of us were sitting in my folks' old living room and I was on the couch with some girl, showing her my art portfolio. We ended up making out pretty hard, later on. 
Another piece I remember is being outside my house and questioning whether or not this could actually be a dream. I'd realized that the same dream (which felt like nearly a whole day) seemed so real, so vivid, and so _long_ that, should the whole thing suddenly stop and I woke up in my bed, I would find it completely unbelievable. All of my senses told me that this was reality, which was why it was so hard for me to maintain lucidity throughout the dream, but shortly after that thought, I woke up in my bed, and couldn't help but smile at how incredible transitioning from dreaming- to waking-life can be.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *05/06/07*
>  All of my senses told me that this was reality...



Isn't that weird?  That happened to me recently too (on the balcony when I wanted to fly); all my RC's failed.  I think it's the only time that, once I "knew" it was a dream, I started to wonder if it really was or not.  Usually I might just lose lucidity, but not actually try to prove to myself that it's a dream, and almost fail.  I wasn't sure enough to actually jump off the balcony, tho.  That was actually a really cool feeling, I mean how incredibly real it was, but I knew it was a dream...it almost makes me wonder if I ever will be awake, and think it's a dream.  (Almost, not quite, don't worry, I'm not goint to try to fly IRL anytime soon.)

I'm still feeling the after-effects of that great dream.

I'm finally getting some control, I think...not where you are, by any means, but a little bit.  I watched "Last King of Scotland" the other night and I was hoping it _wouldn't_ show up in my dream; I was thinking about it whenever I woke up, but I didn't dream about it.  Thanks for reminding me about that "Children of Men" movie; I wanted to see it, but I forgot about it.  Tonight I started "Tenacious D"--retarded, but funny; probably not dream-inducing.

Well enough cluttering O's DJ with randomness...and, as usual, thanks for the inspiration!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Isn't that weird? That happened to me recently too (on the balcony when I wanted to fly); all my RC's failed. I think it's the only time that, once I "knew" it was a dream, I started to wonder if it really was or not. Usually I might just lose lucidity, but not actually try to prove to myself that it's a dream, and almost fail. I wasn't sure enough to actually jump off the balcony, tho. That was actually a really cool feeling, I mean how incredibly real it was, but I knew it was a dream...it almost makes me wonder if I ever will be awake, and think it's a dream. (Almost, not quite, don't worry, I'm not goint to try to fly IRL anytime soon.)



Hahaha. Yeah, what's funny is that I'm always so sure that I would _never_ do something crazy in waking life, because I'm usually so sure that I can feel the difference between a dream and waking life, when I have a suspicion I'm dreaming...but after dreams like that...it's hard not to second guess myself. Lol.




> I'm finally getting some control, I think...not where you are, by any means, but a little bit. I watched "Last King of Scotland" the other night and I was hoping it _wouldn't_ show up in my dream; I was thinking about it whenever I woke up, but I didn't dream about it. Thanks for reminding me about that "Children of Men" movie; I wanted to see it, but I forgot about it. Tonight I started "Tenacious D"--retarded, but funny; probably not dream-inducing.
> Well enough cluttering O's DJ with randomness...and, as usual, thanks for the inspiration!



Keep up the good work, with the control.  ::goodjob2::  I haven't seen the Tenacious D movie yet, but I heard it was great. Heh. And Children of Men is outstanding. Let me know when you've watched it, so I can get your opinion of it. I've had a couple of dreams brought on by it, already.  ::content:: 

*05/07/2007*
Why are all of my B6/Melatonin dreams so unpleasant? I know that the B6 makes things more vivid, but I'm really curious as to why the content is always so...shitty..
I went to sleep watching Spider-Man 3. Had a dream that I was walking barefoot through the desert, shoeless. Out of nowhere, there were these booby-traps in the ground that shot these curved quills into my feet and shins. I started struggling to get over them, pain surging through my legs. I found a big group of rocks and was able to sit down on them. I had to pull each of the quills out of my feet, individually. They were all about 5 inches long, and I had to drag them out, the long way, because the tips of the quills had hooks on them, like fish-hooks, so the only way to get them out was to run them all the way through. It Really hurt. 
Just when I got them out, I realized that there were ants all over the rocks, and they were now crawling all over me. I started writhing around and brushing myself off to get the ants off of me, but there were millions of them. I don't think I ever got bit by any of them, though. The last thing I remember is hearing a loud "Rooooooooooaaaaaaarrr...." from out in the desert. It took me a minute, but I realized it was the Sandman. As soon as this happened I remembered that I was watching Spider-Man when I went to sleep, and the audio had worked its way into my dream. I woke up right after that.

*05/08/2007*
Nada.

----------


## Twoshadows

Eeeeeeeeek...... ::shock::  .

You and your painful dreams.  That just sounds awful!

I _don't_ want to be inspired by that dream.  :Eek:  


I hope you get some really good ones soon...... :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Yea, I've noticed that too...anything (chemical) that helps get me lucid is also likely to cause bad dreams; not like nightmares, just unpleasant.  I wonder why that is. It seems to have lessened somewhat, but the lucid-inducing effects have decreased as well.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Eeeeeeeeek...... .
> 
> You and your painful dreams. That just sounds awful!
> 
> I don't want to be inspired by that dream.
> 
> 
> I hope you get some really good ones soon......



Thank you.  ::content:: 
Yeah, those painful dreams really suck. Sometimes I have to try to block them out of my head, just so I don't have repeats of them. 





> Yea, I've noticed that too...anything (chemical) that helps get me lucid is also likely to cause bad dreams; not like nightmares, just unpleasant. I wonder why that is. It seems to have lessened somewhat, but the lucid-inducing effects have decreased as well.



Yeah, that's the same with me. It's weird as hell, though. I mean, I can completely understand how a stimulant can make your dreams more vivid, even more intense, but there has got to be something psychological that makes the most vivid (chemically induced) dreams have negative content. Could it be that we are _expecting_ our really vivid dreams to have some sort of scary/painful/unpleasant content? If so...I wonder why?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/11/2007
Fragments*
-I was watching anime with Jesse and he was talking about the style of art. We got into a discussion about some of the differences between anime/manga and American art.

-Was driving with Todd and Joe. We stopped into a convenience store to get beer and Todd was trying to trick me into buying each of us our own 12pks, instead of paying for his own. He was talking really fast, and trying to confuse me, hoping that I would simply "yes-man" my way into doing it, but I caught it.

-I was in a community with a bunch of kids and there was this radical Islamist, roaming around, that was trying to kill as many of the children as possible. The few adults and I were constantly on the lookout for him, but every now and then there would be a brutal attack, and one of the kids would be slaughtered. By the end of the dream, it turned out that the radical had one of the children aiding him, behind our backs - a little girl - and she was being a lookout for him. I remember catching him in the act of attacking one of the kids, and fighting with him, but I don't really remember the fight, itself.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, that's the same with me. It's weird as hell, though. I mean, I can completely understand how a stimulant can make your dreams more vivid, even more intense, but there has got to be something psychological that makes the most vivid (chemically induced) dreams have negative content. Could it be that we are _expecting_ our really vivid dreams to have some sort of scary/painful/unpleasant content? If so...I wonder why?



I don't know but I think there has to be more than that; like it is an irritant to the brain somehow, biochemically--kind of like how too much pizza or whatever causes dreams because of physical restlessness; the chemicals cause brain restlessness due to neurotransmitter disturbance.  I have no idea what I'm talking about.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I don't know but I think there has to be more than that; like it is an irritant to the brain somehow, biochemically--kind of like how too much pizza or whatever causes dreams because of physical restlessness; the chemicals cause brain restlessness due to neurotransmitter disturbance.  I have no idea what I'm talking about.



Hahahaha. =)
It's all good, I understand where you're coming from. The only thing about that theory (believe me, I've thought of it too) is that it doesn't explain why the subject matter would be so negative. I mean, I could see how the dream would, inherently, be more intense or unnerving, but for the content to be so..._bad_...I dunno. There's gotta be something psychological that's triggering that kind of response. Right? Hell...I don't really know what I'm talking about, either, so don't feel you're alone in this.  ::chuckle:: 

*05/13/2007*
All I remember is that I was walking through the ghetto, wearing a _really_ badass, homemade, Spawn costume. I checked it out in a mirror, and it was really detailed. It was more like Medieval Spawn, though, in that it had all these spikes and shit sticking out of it, and actually had two long horns coming out of the head of the mask. 
What's funny(er) about the costume is that, instead of Spawn's regular cape, I had a really long Santa cloak on - bright red, with white balls of fur lining the edge. Also, I was carrying a replica of Cloud's Seven-Piece Sword (from Advent Children) on my back. It, too, was homemade, and not very solid, but it looked pretty tight. Lol. Weird dream.

*05/14/2007*
I was hanging out with my ex and some friends of ours. We were at the movies and my ex was sitting next to me. Some time during the movie, she reaches over, real slow, and starts holding my hand. This caught me by surprise but (given the fact that things have been unusually civil, between her and I, lately) it was actually kind of nice, so I didn't fight it, and held her hand. She came to realize that the unexpectedness of it was uh..."getting a rise out of me," so to speak, she let go of my hand and discretely grabbed my crotch, doing so in a way that wouldn't catch the attention of anyone around us. Completely shocked, I looked over at her, to see her looking back at me with this mischievious grin. 
We ended up making out (and then some, I believe, but can't remember) later on in the dream, after we'd all gone back to a house party.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/15/2007
”L1 and L2” / “Failed Lucid Task”*
This one started at a college party or something. There was a girl that a frat brother was with, L1 - a girl that I (kinda) knew in waking life, and she was trying to hook me up with a friend of hers. I wasn't really all that interested in the second girl, and was more interested in L1. By the end of the night, there was really no chemistry between the second girl and I, at all. Before too long, everyone was absolutely wasted, and a bit of an orgy broke out. L1 and her friend were side-by-side, going at it with two guys, and me and a bunch of other people were standing around watching, drinking and just…well…still partying, while this was going on.

Later, L1’s friend(s) had left and I was talking to her. She was asking me why I never made any moves on her friend and I said something about how I’d been more interested in making a move on her, but never really had the opportunity, because that other guy was always hanging around her, and that (I forget the reason why, but) I just wasn’t really interested in her friend.
She was kind of shocked at this and then started to get excited. She said something like “Well…I’m going to go check and see if my roommate is coming home any time soon…if not….you can make any moves on me you want.” She smiled and went inside the house where the party was.

She came back out and gave me the all clear and we were immediately making out. We went inside and I slammed the door behind me, practically pushing her down the hallway, while kissing her, with my arm wrapped around her lower back so that her feet barely touched the floor. We were damn near tripping over each other, trying to walk and make out at the same time. At first, we were in a sort of living room, and started banging on the sofa. We switched positions a time or two and then I’d noticed that the window blinds were open. Across the way was, apparently, my mom’s house. She and my daughter were sitting at the dining room table and their window was adjacent to ours. We suddenly jumped up off of the couch, amazed that they hadn’t seen us, and then closed the blinds. A bit unnerved at this, we decided to take it to the bedroom.
In the bedroom, we were going nuts. It seemed like we’d been going at it forever and, at one point, I’d happened to notice that my shadow was casting itself upon the closed, bedroom blinds. Due to the motion, it would be obvious to anyone outside, what was going on. I tried to adjust my position a bit, to bring my shadow out of the window, but when I looked back down at L…she was gone.

I was like “what the fuck??” and started looking around for her. I opened the bedroom door, still completely naked, and saw another girl that I worked with in waking life, L2 (who I really had a thing for) and she was obviously just coming home from work, dressed in a green and black suit. She was sitting on the couch, letting her hair down, and must have heard the bedroom door open, because she started to turn to look at me. I shut the door before she saw me. I was thinking “L2 is L1’s ROOMATE???! Oh shit!” I just knew L2 was going to try to investigate why the door closed so suddenly, and as soon as I thought this, I could hear her knocking. I’m like “Shit…Shit..Shit…Shit…” and looking for a place to hide. I ran to the bathroom and closed the door. Standing, silent, in the dark bathroom, I heard her come in the room. I was thinking “This isn’t happening! There is NO WAY this is happening!!! I must be dreaming!!!” I tried to put my hand through the wall, to confirm it, and it wouldn’t move. It felt just like a real wall. 
I heard the bathroom doorknob begin to rattle.
“NOOO!” I’m thinking to myself. “THIS IS A DREAM! TELL ME THIS IS A DREAM!!” I then tried to put my hand through the wall again…..and it worked!! My hand passed right through the wall like air. Not waiting around for another moment, I suddenly flew up through the bathroom ceiling, and out of the house.

I was in a bit of a black void for a little while, still flying upward.  I was trying to think of something constructive to do with my lucidity, before I lost it. Immediately I thought about the Tasks of the Month. I hadn’t really paid much attention to this month’s tasks, before now, and the only one I could remember was the one about “making a tree pull up its roots and walk around.” I knew I had to create a scene with trees. It was suddenly daytime, and I was now descending toward a green field. Everything looked animated, though, and I could tell that my concentration of trying to create an outdoor scene with trees was making the dream fade. I could actually feel myself waking up. To counter this, I simply stopped trying, for a moment. I completely relaxed and looked at the scenery, as it was. Everything came back into focus. (I forgot about looking at my hands, though.) With a bit more control, I thought about a wooded area and was, soon after, landing in a small clearing, surrounded by trees. Most of the trees were rather small, and I wanted to uproot something impressive. I turned around and saw that I was standing in front of a _massive_ tree. I decided to get started and wondered how I was going to go about this. 
I’d actually misinterpreted the task, in that it asked for the tree to “pull up it’s own roots” and walk around. Instead, I decided to levitate the tree up out of the ground. I focused on it and lifted my arms slowly upward. The tree began to rise, and I could see that it had a squared base, completely flat, with no roots. While keeping the tree in the air, I began to manipulate the bottom of it, using my mind to draw out long tendrils of roots from the square base. Just as they touched the ground, and I was prepared to make the tree walk around, I got stung on my arm by something.
I looked down and saw a tiny wasp, about the size of a fly. My vision actually had to zoom in on it, to tell that it was (what looked like) a wasp. As soon as I noticed it, though, I noticed another…and another, and another. I was now being swarmed by these wasps that I had obviously disturbed when I uprooted the tree. (Damn my detailed mind.  :Sad: ). After trying to swat them away for a while, I was preparing to do the old DBZ energy field thing and fry them all, but the dream suddenly ended.

*05/16/2007
”Ex-Squared”*
I was bringing my daughter back home, to her mom’s apartment. While inside, There were actually two versions of my ex in the house. They were both sitting on the floor, and one of them was changing my daughter’s step sister, diaper. I had been hanging out with my ex’s husband, so I wasn’t necessarily in a hurry to leave, which is usually an uncomfortable situation, between her and I, anyway.
So, while I was sitting on the couch, putting my shoes and getting ready to leave, I could hear Ex1 talking to her other daughter, who is about 2 and, in baby talk, talking trash about me - mocking me and saying a lot of shit like “Oohh..look at me..” (speaking from ‘my perspective’) “…I think I’m all that, and blah blah blah” and stuff along those lines. Can’t remember what, exactly, though. Basically, she was being herself, at her most obnoxious.
I was getting pissed and was just about to start spewing some stuff back at her, when the other one, Ex2, butted in with something like “Why are you still here, anyway??” speaking to me. Even more vexed, I was about to rip into her while explaining that I was here hanging out with the husband, but was about to leave. Before I really started, she shot me a glance and, since Ex1 was sitting behind her, and couldn’t see Ex2’s face, she mouthed the words “who cares? Just go” I could tell that, by this gesture, she was trying to appease Ex2 by seeming to talk shit to me, too, when, actually, silently, she was gesturing for me to just go ahead and leave, without arguing with Ex2, so as not to start and huge fight. 
The two versions of her apparently represented the two sides of her personality that I experience in waking life. 
I appreciated the gesture from Ex1 and left the house, without saying another word to Ex2.

Weird dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

-Bump to test "New Post" feature.-

----------


## Moonbeam

> *05/15/2007*
>  Most of the trees were rather small, and I wanted to uproot something impressive. I turned around and saw that I was standing in front of a _massive_ tree.



So that's what happened...I was wondering how I was able to do this and not you...keep trying!  It would be cool if you did like a giant red-wood!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> So that's what happened...I was wondering how I was able to do this and not you...keep trying!  It would be cool if you did like a giant red-wood!



Well, I think I might have still gotten credit, if I levitated the tree, pulled the roots down, and still made it walk....it was those damned wasps that killed everything, for me. =/
But yeah, a giant redwood would be awesome....maybe I could even get a face to appear on it, and have it walk around like one of those Tree/Guardian things on Lord of the Rings. Hmmmmm....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/17/2007*
Had 4 long dreams last night, but I can only remember pieces of them.

*Dream One:
"Crimson Tides"*
This one was based on the show _Heroes_. I was a part of a group of people that all had special powers, (which, now that I think about it, was led by the black coat-wearing 'Future Peter Patrelli'), and there was a huge war going on. Somehow, we'd gotten teleported from (wherever we were) to a beach, at night. The fighting continued in about waist-deep waters, and I was fighting this one guy. (I can't remember what kind of power I had, though.) During the fight, the other guy was actually gaining the upper-hand but, then I noticed a large fin creeping through the water, toward us, from the side. I noticed that the other guy hadn't seen it so, while defending against his attacks, I began to circle around him in a way that put him between me and the shark (whose silhouette I could just barely see, on top of the water). 
In the middle of his attack, the guy was suddenly pulled underwater, screaming, and completely torn apart, by the shark. As soon as the shark had taken the guy under, I swam in the opposite direction, meeting up with a group of others on my team. The man's (the one I was fighting, earlier) decapitated head suddenly came flying out of the water, passed me, and I could see that not only was his head torn off, but the _top_ of his head was also sliced open across the crest, as if Sylar (the villian in Heroes) had gotten to his brain.
The people I was with looked down in the water, between us, and saw that I was bleeding. Hurrying toward a nearby boat, we scrambled to get out of the water before my blood drew the shark to us, as well.

*Dream Two:*
I was in the gym at work with some of my coworkers, and there was a punching/kick-bag in there. (We'd always been talking about how they should put one in there.) There was also a mat that covered the entire floor, so we spent the dream attacking the bag and doing gymnastic and break-dancing moves on the mat. I kept trying to do backflips (which I am really apprehensive about trying in real-life, because of a bad experience..) and could not get myself to rotate all the way. I just kept falling on my back.

*Dream Three:
"Cartwright Fight"*
Something about one of the characters from the old western tv show _Bonanza_ being in my old neighborhood. He was reeeeeeaaaaly drunk, and was starting shit with the neighborhood kids. I was trying to get him to take a hike, but he kept acting all beligerent, so we started fighting. I don't remember too much of the fight, but I do remember picking him up, sideways, slamming his back against the nearest fence and then turning around, jumping into the air, and bodyslamming him on the ground, landing on top of him. I'm pretty sure that was what stopped the fight.

*Dream Four:
"Free-for-all Spar"*
I was in my ooooollllllld neighborhood, back in Houston (which I haven't seen, since I was about 7, and can barely believe it was mapped out, so vividly, in my dream) and we were riding on a single bike, through the walkways. I was pedalling and Todd was riding on the handlebars. Coming to the street at the front of the neighborhood, it fluidly transitioned into the street at the front of my old neighborhood, here in Florida, which I could see, across the road. I pedalled across the street and couldn't go very fast. Some lady in a van had to slam on her breaks, almost hitting us. 
When we got to the other side, it was suddenly night time. There was a _huge_ group of people standing outside, partying, (most of them friends of ours) and we started mingling. Many of them were wearing glowsticks, glow-necklaces and other light-up accessaries all over their clothes, looking like a bunch of ravers. In the crowd, I saw an old friend R.I., who I haven't seen in a long time (but Todd told me he saw, recently, in waking life) and I remembered that he was really good in martial arts. We started playfighting and were soon pulling off these really dope moves like corkscrew flips and kip-ups, looking like kung-fu movie stars. Pretty soon, other people started getting into it, and the entire mass of people turned into one, huge, multi-colored lightshow of a, light-contact brawl. It was pretty sweet.

----------


## Marvo

I love the lucid-dream where you tried the lucid-task One! Especially the climax, where you tried to become lucid, but failed at first. You have some class dreams  :smiley: 

And by the way, L1 and L2 are the names of the caches in the CPU of a computer. They are usually L1 32KB and L2 512KB, if I remember correctly. Just thought I'd mention it  :wink2:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Damn it Oneironaut you've got some interesting and detailed dreams, you could write a book, if you did i would buy it  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, guys.  ::content:: 





> I love the lucid-dream where you tried the lucid-task One! Especially the climax, where you tried to become lucid, but failed at first. You have some class dreams
> 
> And by the way, L1 and L2 are the names of the caches in the CPU of a computer. They are usually L1 32KB and L2 512KB, if I remember correctly. Just thought I'd mention it



Maaan, if you could only feel how bad I was freaking out, in that bathroom. LOL. I'm glad I have the presense of mind to test reality, when things get crazy. If that dream had continued, without lucidity, and she walked in...Jesus....the embarassment. lmfao.

And I didn't know that, about the computer caches. Heh. The first thing that came to mind, after I labelled them L1 and L2, were the left-handed trigger buttons on the Playstation.  ::chuckle:: 





> Damn it Oneironaut you've got some interesting and detailed dreams, you could write a book, if you did i would buy it



Thanks again  :smiley:  and I was actually thinking of printing out all of my journal entries, in the future. I dunno about going so far as to get them published, or anything (unless I get to work on drawing/rendering a lot more dream scenes, which I'm still working on), but I'd be glad to send them out to anyone who wants one.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Falling a bit behind, so here are some notes:

*05/18/2007
Dream One: 
”Symbiote Suits”*
~Found a symbiote, like Spiderman’s, but it was red (more like Carnage). When it touched my skin, instead of wrapping around me, it actually burrowed into my skin, which didn’t feel very good. After this, I was able to manipulate the symbiote,and make it  sling out of various places on my body and wrap around me, creating a red and white uniform. After learning to use this thing, I was also able to detach pieces of it, which crawled into some buddies of mine (a guy and a girl – can’t remember who, though) and gave us all matching, but slightly unique, uniforms. 
We went around kicking ass with crazy elastic-symbiote powers.
[Edit: I just remembered that the guy and girl were together, and the guy was getting really suspicious that I was trying to take his girl, because her and I were really close, but it was nothing like that. He just ended up getting _really_ paranoid about it.]

*Dream (Fragment) Two:
”Siamese Cats”*
Some girl was at my house and had brought her pet “Siamese cats”. I thought it was strange that she called them that, because I know what Siamese cats look like, and these were just two black kittens. She was holding them, cradled in her arms, and offered to let me hold them. I said “sure,” and she placed them on my lap. When “they” were sitting on me, I discovered that what looked like two cats, was actually a pair of Siamese _twin_ cats; two kittens joined at the hip, and sharing a single pair of hind legs, and a single tail. Up from, though, they had two abdomens, 4 (collectively) front legs and two heads.
As weird as I thought this was, I petted them anyway, and they simply acted like normal kittens.

*Dream (Fragment) Three:*
Was at fair with a bunch of friends. For some reason, I ended up getting into an argument with some cops that were standing around. They had started harassing us, unprovoked, but I can’t remember why. It got to the point where my group was trying to tell me to let it go, but I was so pissed that I just kept running my mouth. 
Finally, I turned away from the cops and went to jump over the small, chain-link fence, where my friends had gone. I jumped into the air, put my foot on top of the fence, and jumped to the other side (the fence was a little too high, to do this, in waking life). I landed with a roll and, when trying to get back up on my feet, I felt weighted to the ground, as if someone had just turned the gravity up, a couple of times. I struggled to me feet and walked over to where everyone else was. 

*05/21/2007
Dream One:
”We’re not in Metropolis, anymore.”*
Had an amazing and _long_ flying dream, but I don’t remember very much of it.
I was on a planet where flying was normal. It, immediately, made me think of Superman’s home planet, Krypton, and the scenery kept changing from the, modern-day, stone and metal buildings of earth to an otherworldly jungle of cold, futuristic architecture.
I remember one particular place that was like a giant mall or something, The center of this place was a multi-leveled cylinder, with bridges criss-crossing, all the way up to the top floor – a lot like the main hub of Zion, in the Matrix (Artist’s Rendition. 
There were no elevators or escalators, because people would just fly from level to level. I remember, while flying around at breakneck speed, coming in through the door of this mall, on the bottom floor, arcing straight up into the cylinder, and weaving around all of the bridges while I flew straight up toward the roof, without slowing down. It was a really cool feeling.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
Something about someone getting a pet puppy, that I thought looked more like a chubby little alien, than a dog. I think I even called it a “monster,” sometime during the dream.

----------


## packmania

> Oneironaut:I remember, while flying around at breakneck speed, coming in through the door of this mall, on the bottom floor, arcing straight up into the cylinder, and weaving around all of the bridges while I flew straight up toward the roof, without slowing down. It was a really cool feeling.



Hmm you wouldn't happen to be a speed freak would you? That sounds wicked fun! Another one for my to do list for sure. Keep em coming big man!  ::bowdown::  

<!--Section Begins--><!--Section Ends--><!--<hr><address><imgsrc="wvSmall.gif" height=31 width=47align=left border=0 alt="wvWare"><imgsrc="vh40.gif" height=31 width=88align=right border=0 alt="Valid HTML 4.0!">Document created with wvWare/wvWare version 1.0.2
</address>-->

----------


## Moonbeam

> When they were sitting on me, I discovered that what looked like two cats, was actually a pair of Siamese _twin_ cats; two kittens joined at the hip, and sharing a single pair of hind legs, and a single tail. Up from, though, they had two abdomens, 4 (collectively) front legs and two heads.
> As weird as I thought this was, I petted them anyway, and they simply acted like normal kittens.
> 
> Something about someone getting a pet puppy, that I thought looked more like a chubby little alien, than a dog. I think I even called it a monster, sometime during the dream.



Hmmm...disturbing.  Seems like dreams I might have.  I wish they would quit always talking about animal freaks like on CNN (Look! calf with two noses!  Chihuahuas without legs! No wonder we have bad dreams.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hmmm...disturbing.  Seems like dreams I might have.  I wish they would quit always talking about animal freaks like on CNN (Look! calf with two noses!  Chihuahuas without legs! No wonder we have bad dreams.)



That's funny; that's _exactly_ what I was thinking, after having this dream. Heh. I've been hearing a lot about 'freakish animals' on the news, lately. I'm sure that's why it was rattling around in my head.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/28/2007
"Halloween at IoA"*
I only remember a little of this one, but it was Halloween and I was making a (surprise surprise) Spawn Costume. I was in a shed cutting and combining pieces of all kinds of sports equipment (masks, pads) to make this costume. There was a point where I put the costume on and sort of "became him" for a while. There was some kind of villain snooping around the shed - like a common crook, or something - and having the suit on gave me some of Spawn's abilities. I was able to crawl up into the rafters of the large work shed and stalk the guy, staying out of sight. Once I jumped down in front of him, I (with conscious control, but no lucidity) made my eyes glow with that effervescent green mist that Spawn's eyes expel, and freaked him the hell out. 

I woke up, went back to sleep, and had a continuation of the same dream.

I was now driving down the highway, headed toward Universal Studios' Islands of Adventure theme park (which some friends and I were talking about going to, today, but our plans fell through). I had the Spawn costume in the back because there was obviously supposed to be some huge Halloween party, there. 
My family and friends were already at the park, and were waiting for me to get there. I remember beginning to fall asleep, at the wheel, while driving on the highway. I swerved a bit onto the shoulder and then back into traffic, making people swerve to miss me as I tried to correct myself. I could have sworn I was able to get through that without hitting anything, or anyone's car but, when I got to the theme park, I saw that my car had all kinds of damage all over it, and I was pretty pissed.
I'd noticed that I'd actually pulled up to some "back gate" at the theme park. It was a really small gate, like gate to a neighborhood swimming pool or something. The few people that knew about this gate were able to sneak into the park for free. I went inside and met up with my people.
Before dark, we went around and did regular theme park stuff, having stashed our costumes in different places. There was a bunch of stores inside the park, and some of my friends and I ended up going into a sporting goods store, so I could get some things to make some finishing touches on my costume. We started playing around and running through the store like children. I vaguely remember having on a black trenchcoat, fingerless gloves, a hockey stick in one hand and one roller-blade on my foot, pushing myself along the ground with the other foot, as if I was riding a scooter. (Yeah..it's just as funny as it sounds. Haha.)
Before it got dark, we all put on our costumes. The only other one I can remember is that Todd was painted all silver. (except for his hair, which was pretty funny) At first, I thought he was supposed to be the Silver Surfer, but when I noticed the police uniform he was wearing, I could tell that he was the T-1000 from Terminator 2.

That's all I remember.

(Notes for 05/29/2007)
Driving in the car, racing CQ. Pulled stump off of the ground, to put in his way.
Had magnet sword. Stuck it in the ground and solved some mystery. Town filled with water.
Guy at window. False awakening. Bug on monitor.
Penguin. Ice Cube selling me a bag. Corn in it.
Guy came in and killed everyone. Killed himself. Taking penguin home. Penguin flies/ runs really fast.
Mountain. Creatures with whip arms. Laughing. Smiley face falling from sky. Joker.

05/30/2007
Sadam. On a huge swinget and he was trying to get me. He couldn't though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ugh. Haven't really had much time, lately, so I haven't been making many journal entries. I'll get back into it again soon.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Ugh. Haven't really had much time, lately, so I haven't been making many journal entries. I'll get back into it again soon.



We're waiting...:p

Your notes from 5/29 are hilarious.  (and the dream about wearing one roller skate--that's funny, I used to share a pair with my friend when I was a kid and that's how we'd skate--it wasn't too bad!)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> We're waiting...:p
> 
> Your notes from 5/29 are hilarious.  (and the dream about wearing one roller skate--that's funny, I used to share a pair with my friend when I was a kid and that's how we'd skate--it wasn't too bad!)



Hahaha. I know, I know. :p

Actually, I thought I had typed up the dream from the 05/29 notes, but I guess I haven't yet. (Man, I didn't really realize how much I'd been neglecting my journal. I used to do most of my journaling at work, and they've been cracking down on my net usage, lately, so the only time I really have to write is after work, which really cuts down time on anything else I wanna do, before bed.  :Sad: 

I'll be back at it soon, though. I've been working on another 3D model of "me" so I can do more dream pics, lately, and that shit's really been eating up my time. I had a really short lucid last night, that I at least want to log, so I'll have that one, 5/29 and 5/30 typed up, sometime soon. If not tonight, I'm off tomorrow, so definitely by then. 

And thanks for getting on my ass about it.  ::hug::  
Haha.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I used to do most of my journaling at work, and they've been cracking down on my net usage..



That is so unreasonable!  :wink2: 

Just miss the excitement, that's all!  I'll look forward to seeing your images.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That is so unreasonable!



Hahaha. I KNOW! I mean, what the hell do they expect me to do in that place, all day...._Work_?!  ::wtf2:: 

Ok. Catching up now:

*05/29/2007*
*Dream One:*
I was driving around in my car and racing CQ in his car. It was some weird, over-the-top race around the Lake Mary area and I remember, at one point, getting out of the car and pulling a huge tree stump out into the middle of the road, so that he'd run into it when coming around a corner. I got back in my car and kept driving.

*Dream Two:
"Mysterious Drought"*
I had recently ordered a two-in-one magnetic sword (in waking life) and dreamt about it, before it actually came in the mail. 
In the dream, my old house was in the middle of some strange town that had a local mystery about it. The mystery had something to do with a drought that had fallen upon the land. All the water, everywhere, had disappeared, and it was starting to take its toll on everyone. Well, somehow, with this sword, I was able to detect what had happened to the water. The swords (which, at the time, were in two) sort of resonated when they were close to the ground. I then put them together to form one sword and stabbed it into the ground. The ground erupted like a waterbed and suddenly filled the room. All the water that had been missing for so long was, for some reason, under the ground. 
Having made this hole in the earth, the water continued to pour out of the house and all across the town, flooding the entire area.

*Dream Three: (FA)*
I had a false awakening in which I woke up and the entire room was dark. The only light I could see was the porch light shining on the outside of my window blinds. Just as I looked at the window, I saw what looked like a figure pass it. I got kind of nervous at this, being that it was the middle of the night and, at first, thought I was just seeing things. It wasn't until the figure passed back the other way again, that I knew someone was really out there. But, since whoever it was was now walking in the direction that exits the porch, I didn't pay too much attention to it, because I was too tired. I just turned back over and fell asleep.
It wasn't until I really woke up (much later) that I realized that the room I had just been in was not my present room, but the bedroom in the previous house I've lived in.)

*Dream Four: (FA)*
Had another FA, where there was a huge bug flying around my room, while I was lying in bed. (My current bedroom) I could just barely see it, fluttering around in the soft light of my computer monitor, but it finally landed on the screen and I could see that it looked like some 3inch long flying ant or something. Can't remember anything after that.

*Dream Five
"Genetically Enhanced Penguin"*
This one was just weird and random.
The first thing I remember is being in some type of laboratory. These people had either created or "enhanced" a young penguin that was lying in an incubator. Somehow, I got the job of taking care of this little penguin guy, after he was done...incubating?(for lack of a better word).
Later, I was in an apartment complex - don't know exactly where the penguin was during this part but - and before I know it, Ice Cube (the rapper) shows up to hang out and sell me a bag of bud.  ::wtf:: 
He was pitching how good this bud was, to me, and I picked up a bag and smelled it. It smelled really good and, when I looked inside, I could see that there were little corn kernals mixed in with the buds. He said something about that having to do with the re-plant-ability of the buds and how it would grow into some super-strain or something, with the help of the corn kernals. Haha. Hilarious.
Without warning, some psychopath comes barging into the apartment and opens fire on everyone inside. (There was like 6 of us in the apartment, at the time). He missed me, but I went down on the couch and played possum until he was done with his rampage. When he was through, I saw him turn the gun on himself and shoot himself in the head. He went down, on the couch, right beside me.
I don't remember too much more about that scene but I was soon taking the small penguin home, driving around in a convertible with some girl in the passenger seat. Suddenly the penguin stood up all alert, as if there was some trouble coming. Before we could figure out what it was doing, it suddenly took off into the sky like a missle (I think he even had a vapor trail behind him. Haha.) and arced over the rooftops of the apartments that we were driving beside. I pulled the car to a stop and we could see a light show of explosions, behind the buildings. The explosions then detonated in succession, in a straight line, toward the front of the complex, which was a few yards in front of us. When they reached the end, there was another huge explosion as the penguin came smashing through one of the buildings like it was paper. The explosions that we'd seen a few minutes ago was the penguin running so fast that he was destroying the brick buildings like they were made of glass. He came running back toward us and passed us, moving toward this huge mound that was coming up out of the ground. From this mound/mountain, this swarm of giant bugs that looked like the aliens from _Starship Troopers_ came pouring out. Their front arms were equipped with these whip-like tendrils and they were just pretty fuckin nasty creatures. We ended up getting into a huge battle with these things on this mountain. This penguin was just zipping all around us and owning these bug-monsters like some sort of superhero.
Sometime during the mayhem, I remember hearing this weird, disembodied laughter. I looked up at the sky and the moon was a giant smiley-face that was laughing and had melted and fallen out of the sky, as soon as I looked up at it. The laughter continued, though, and I was wondering just where in the hell it was coming from, because it sounded so familiar. My perspective changed and my view was suddenly scaling the side of a building, getting closer and closer to the origin of the maniacal laughter. When it reached the top, I was staring into the face of the Joker (from Batman: The Animated Series) and he was just cracking up, watching us fight these bugs, from the rooftop.


*05/30/2007*
I was on a huge swing-set and Sadam Hussein was on the ground. Every time I'd swing passed him, he'd jump up and try to grab me, but he never could. I just kept swinging and laughing at him. Lol.


*06/07/2007*
This one started off with an argument with my dad (which should have been enough of a dream sign). We were in our old house and arguing about something. I can't remember what it was, though. What was even stranger was that my mom's new boyfriend was in the living room with us. He was making it a point to stay out of the conversation, but, sooner or later, my dad thought that we should take the argument to another room, anyway. We went to his room and were still arguing. Some time around here, though, I could tell that he was really drunk. He was having a hard time speaking and standing up. Aside from that, his argument was making much less sense. 
Mom ended up coming home and she took an "I'll handle this" position with my dad, since she could see that he was wasted and just being an ass, so I left them alone and went outside. 
Outside, it was night, and there was a bunch of people out in the neighborhood. There were some girls sitting in the grass, next to our carport, and a bunch of guys just loitering around everywhere. I ended up talking to the girls for a little while and then a group of teenage guys came up to me and said something about wanting to be a part of my "crew," like I was some celebrity or something. I kept brushing them off but, at one point, my neighbor had yelled out something that me that seemed confrontational, and one of the younger guys chewed him out, like he was my guard dog or something. Haha. I thought that was pretty funny, so I decided to let these guys hang around a bit. 
Shortly after that, my friend Jesse's step-dad's truck pulled up into their garage, a few houses down from where I was. I saw two or three guys (around my age) get out of the truck, and slowly begin walking in my direction. In the dark, I couldn't see their faces, but I could see that they all had glowing, red eyes.
Immediately, I realized I was dreaming. Unfortunately, I can't remember anything that happened after that. I know I did a couple of short, lucid "tricks" but the dream ended up disintegrated a few seconds later.


*06/10/2007
"Resident Evil: Insurgency"*
Damn, I wish I could remember more of this one. It was epic. But, I was about wasted last night and tired as hell, so I slept like a rock.
Anyway, apparently, I was a female cop in this dream. The entire dream was set in a massive police station, and was obvoiusly based off of the _Resident Evil_ video game series. There was a zombie/monster outbreak and we were all (the cops) fighting for our lives to survive this huge wave of undead/alien things that had swarmed the station. 
The station, like all of the settings in the games, was _enormous_. It even had these underground chambers and tunnels that connected it to a few other buildings in the nearby area. If I'm not mistaken, there was another female that had some sort of control over these creatures and she was like my nemesis or something, but I don't remember too much of that.
I remember that, at one point, I had a Heads-Up-Display fade into view, in my perspective, which showed some stats and items and would go from green to red, the closer one of the bigger monsters got to me.
There was one scene I remember, when the attacks first started happening, where me and a bunch of the other cops were in a break-room area. From down the hall, I could hear explosions and people screaming. When they were getting closer, I could hear a deep voice saying "Booooom!" between explosions. Apparently, along with zombies and other creatures, we were also being attacked by the Boomers from the game _Gears of War_ that carry around triple-barrelled rocket launchers. When this one came into view, it was standing directly between us and the armory, which held all of the weapons in the station. We all scattered when the boomer came into view, and I hid behind a section of metal lockers and shelves. From the other side, I could hear the sequential "Boooom!" and explosions as the Boomer put the smack down on whichever of the officers couldn't get out of the room.It was coming closer, though, and was soon trying to squeeze between the small space between the wall and shelves that I was hiding behind. I was now cornered behind these lockers (which was strong enough to block the rockets) and this huge beast was trying desperately to get at me.
Some of the other officers started calling out to the Boomer to get it away from me and, when it turned to chase them down the hall, I was able to come out from behind the wall and run across the hall, to the armory. I shut the door and began gearing up. I remember grabbing a few handguns, an automatic shotgun, an SMG with a sideways-folding stock and a kevlar vest, just in case. It was when I was fitting the vest on, over my breasts, that is the only thing I really remember that confirmed that I was a woman in the dream.
I went back out and joined the fight. The dream was really long and detailed, and I wish I remembered more of a timeline, but it was pretty tight, nonetheless.

----------


## Moonbeam

LOL, that penguin dream was as weird as the preview!

And that's pretty cool that your new sword is good for dousing too.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> LOL, that penguin dream was as weird as the preview!
> 
> And that's pretty cool that your new sword is good for dousing too.



Lmfao. Yeah, that penguin dream was out there. I remember waking up just like....."WTF was that all about??  ::wtf:: " lol

And I thought it was cool how I had a dream with the sword(s) before they even came in the mail. It was really accurate, though, after just seeing a couple of pics.  :smiley: 

*06/12/2007*
-Surprise Birthday party. I'd lost the entry for this, when my power went out, but it wasn't all that exciting anyway.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(From notes...finally)

*06/13/2007
"More Failed Lucid Tasks"*
I'd gotten up at about 5:40 - about 20mins before my alarm was set to go off - after a "dreamless" night. At first I was thinking about just staying up, but decided to lay back down and see if I could pull off a WBTB.

The dream started in a school gymnasium. It was filled with people and we were all doing different activities, around the gym floor. I was playing basketball with a group and, out of nowhere, began to suspect that I was dreaming. Everything was really vivid, though (I think I had B-6 that night, but it's now 4 days later, when I'm writing this, and I don't remember) and I was having a really hard time confirming my suspicion.
I decided to check my watch for the time and backtrack my memory of what time I'd gone to sleep. I had a hard time reading the hands on my watch, but settled on around 2:00 or something. I remembered that the last thing I'd thought of, while awake, was that I only had a few minutes before having to get up for work, and here I was, suddenly, playing basketball.
Somebody passed by me and asked me "what the hell" I was doing, because I obviously wasn't paying attention to the game. I said "dreaming," brushing them off, and went back to my own train of thought. I looked at my hands but everything was already vivid, and didn't come any more in focus than it already was. I did notice, however, that my pinky finger was nothing more than a small nub. I heard the airhorn go off, on the basketball court and, at first, I think it was the sound of my alarm clock having slipped into my dream and taken on the sound of the airhorn, but I decided to stay in the dream just a little while longer and simply ignored the sound.
I started thinking about the lucid tasks, and had to really concentrate to even remember what they were. I slung out my hands in front of me and try to spray fire from them, to walk through, but the dream was so vivid that I couldn't overpower the imagery. I wasn't able to create a fire, no matter how hard I tried. Then I thought about the animal thing. I had told myself, while awake, when I first heard about the task, that I'd try to manifest something interesting like a velociraptor to ask about myself (lol). I tried to make one come through the double-doors of the gym, but nothing happened.
Shortly after this, there was a huge medical emergency. One of the girls on the court broke her nose or something and was bleeding all over the place. We were soon back in the locker rooms where she was being tended to by the paramedics, and everyone was just standing around watching. While all the DC's were enthralled with this blood-soaked girl, I was behind the group, trying to put my hand through the wall. I simply couldn't. Everything felt exactly like waking life, and I couldn't get the slightest bit of control...which was kinda frustrating.
Suddenly, we were outside. The guys that had been playing football in another section of the gym wanted to continue the game, outside. It was night out, and being outside the gym was like being out behind buildings in an office park, or something. There was a small strip of road/parking lot, and a fence on the other side of it. It was also nighttime. The ball was flat and they kept wanting to play, anyway. I was still aware I was dreaming and not paying too much attention to them. I did try to catch it a few times, but I would always either lose sight of it, as it flew up into the black backdrop of sky, or I'd be blinded by a streetlight and lose sight of it. I remember catching it over my head once and falling back into the fence. I noticed that I couldn't throw it a tall, but a few feet.
The girls suggested that all the guys play shirtless, and that was when I completely lost interest, because I was more focused on dreaming. A car rolled passed us, and I stuck out my arms. I tried to lift the car into the air, but I couldn't move it at all. It simply continued moving slowly passed us. My eyes were drawn off into the distance, and I saw an awesome sight. Fire suddenly began streaming down from the sky, lighting up the black night with a bright orange blaze. At the same time, I could see the waters from the ocean surge up from the horizon. The two forces met in the middle and caused a huge sort of explosion that sent two tornadoes of water roll inward from the coast. The twisters followed the road that we were playing on and we stood off to the side, watching them slip right passed us, just as the car did, moments ago.
Again, I stuck out my arms and concentrated, trying to turn the two tornadoes of water into tornadoes of fire, so I could walk through them and complete the task. I wasn't able to though, of course.
I lost lucidity and the dream skipped ahead a little bit but we were still outside. I was now standing behind some girl with my arms around her, and rubbing her stomach. She turned a little and asked me something about chosing between two places; "somewhere" that I didn't hear, and the bathroom. I had a fairly good idea of what she was talking about, though.  ::chuckle::

----------


## The Cusp

That was a pretty frustrating lucid.  It was nice and long, but nothing worked!

----------


## Twoshadows

> and I saw an awesome sight. Fire suddenly began streaming down from the sky, lighting up the black night with a bright orange blaze. At the same time, I could see the waters from the ocean surge up from the horizon. The two forces met in the middle and caused a huge sort of explosion that sent two tornadoes of water roll inward from the coast. The twisters followed the road that we were playing on and we stood off to the side, watching them slip right passed us,



This part sounds really cool. I love dreams were fantastic thinks like this happen. 

It's too bad that you couldn't get the Task done. I'm still struggling with that too. I just need to get to bed early for several days in a row and maybe take some B6...and really focus on my determination to get the Tasks done.

But we'll do it...won't we?  :smiley:

----------


## Pastro

"Genetically Enhanced Penguin"

That was some messed up shit man, good to see your still having kickass dreams.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

The Cusp:
Frustrating isn't even the word. =\ I really hate trying for control in a lucid dream and not being able to do anything. 
I can't help but find it interesting though that, after LDing for so long, some dreams can be so realistic that it's damn-near impossible to over-ride them. 

Twoshadows:
Damn right we will.  ::content::  
I'm just glad that, after not thinking about the tasks for so long, I had the presence of mind to remember what they were. I think that if I can get that far again, I can definitely pull it off.
And yeah, seeing the fire/water phenomenon was awesome. _Completely_ out of context with the normalcy of the rest of the dream, which made it all the more shocking, when it happened.

Pastro:
Hahaha. Yeah, man. That dream was just off-the-wall _crazy_. That little penguin was badass, though. Haha. Watching it "fight" was like seeing a bullet ricochet around the inside of a steel box. Lol. It was crazy.
It's been a little while since I've stopped by your journal, though. I'll catch up soon.  ::wink:: 

Dreams:

*06/14/2007*
*Dream One:
"Roller Coaster"*
Don't remember too much of this one, but I was at a theme park on a roller coaster that had portions of the track that would disconnect from it's original track and then, hydraulically, be moved to another track and continue the ride along that track.

*Dream Two*
There was a dude in the office that kept trying me - taunting me and whatnot, trying to provoke a fight. The dream started in a room of a house, but then shifted into the office where I work. I kept trying to just walk away from the guy, but he continued to egg me on, implying that I was scared of him and whatnot. He had a friend that came to buy a "bag" from him and then the two of them, after some conversation, both started trying to egg me into a fight. Finally, I ended up grappling with the taller (first) guy. There was a quick exchange of hands and I ended up pinning him against the wall of one of the cubicles. Even after that, I tried to walk away from him, but he came out of the cubicle talking more shit, to keep the fight going.

*Dream Three:
"...and a Drunk-Ass Dad"*
Cierra was on a dock over a(n imaginary) lake that was right outside my old neighborhood, playing with another little girl. I was standing by the dock, and noticed that there were small gators in the water. I kept Cierra close to me, and would pick her up and pull her away from the water, whenever she started trying to stick her fingers down in it.
Later, I was in the house of the other little girl's parents and her dad was really drunk and beligerent. He kept trying to tell me that I was "soft" for staying close to Cierra and not letting her play with the gators. We got into a huge argument about parenthood while his wife was just sitting on the couch, calmly, acting like she wasn't paying any attention to us. He obviously wanted to fight me, and I just wasn't feeding into any of it. He kept walking around and grinning ominously at me, talking all kinds of shit. Eventually, he came up to me and threw a couple of fake punches at my face. I stood my ground and just looked at him, passively, as the punches fell just millimeters short of connecting, one of them actually grazing my nose. When he saw that I didn't move, he walked away, pissed that he couldn't instigate a fight. His wife looked up and basically apologized for him acting like such a drunken asshole.

*Dream Four:
"Wasted Mutant Ninja Turtles"*
This was a really long dream that I can only remember a little bit of. Apparently, I was Leonardo from the Ninja Turtles (but the dream was live action, like the movie, and looked very realistic). I remember a short episode of all four of us sparring, near the beginning. Afterward, the four of us ended up at a sports bar, getting absolutely wasted and playing cards with a bunch of people and watching Ultimate Fighting Championship on TV. We kept winning and so the people we were playing with started getting all aggitated and talking shit about us, saying we were cheaters and shouting all kinds of "racial" (being that we were giant turtles) slurs at us. One guy, mimicking UFC, came up beside me and said something like "Hey! Did you see that guy??!" talking about one of the fighters on UFC, and said "That combination was crazy! He was like...." and then the guy threw a series of punches at me, while I was sitting down at the card table. I, instinctively, did a few grappling blocks and ended up catching his wrists with the quickness. I could tell that the guy meant to catch me by surprise and I just glared at him and said something like "...you don't want to do that." warning him that he didn't want to, even inadvertently, start a fight with me...because...well....I was a ninja turtle. Haha.
I also remember something about standing up on the card table and Raphael being so drunk that he leaned over and puked on the bar floor.


*06/17/2007*
I really wish I could remember this one, because it was crazy. It was some long scenario about a partially sunken castle or something. The upper-portion of this building was the only "land" visible, for what seemed like miles, as we were out in the middle of the ocean. The only two things I remember are that; at one point, there was a giant robot, that looked kinda like Optimus Prime from Transformers, but bigger, coming out of the water, and another time where I was delivering (non-lucid, to my knowledge) Kamehameha blasts at a villain, DBZ style. I would do some small ones, that would barely damage him but then, one time, I was standing on a ledge and waiting for him to attack me. When the attack came, I jumped up and to the right of it, over a railing that separated me from the villain. I drew back my arms and powered up a HUGE Kamehameha wave. Time stood still, during the charge, as if I was playing the DBZ game (Budokai) and then I let the wave go inches away from the guys face, giving him a point-blank energy blast that was pretty dope. 
Don't remember much else, though.


*06/18/2007*
Nice, erotic dream about J.O., that I don't remember _any_ of, because I fell back asleep, like a retard, instead of getting up to jot down notes.  ::|:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/20/2007*
...Had a dream that I was making out with someone that I'm about 90% sure was Twoshadows.  ::shock::  (which doesn't surprise me all that much, really, as she was the last person I was talking to, last night).
We were in a house/apartment that was like a bedroom attached to a front door, which lead outside (basically it had a bedroom in place of a living room.) There was another girl in the room with us, at first, and we were all just kind of laying around on the bed, talking and clowning around. There was a T.V. not far from the bed. The relationship between us (particularly between myself and the blond that I'm almost certain was Twoshadows) seemed purely platonic - more like good friends than anything more. Eventually, the brunette ended up leaving and, as soon as she did, "Twoshadows" and I were making out, pretty heavily. It never got any further than that and the brunette ended up coming back. The dream continued and went back to a merely social theme, but I really don't remember very much of what went on.

I really wish I could get a clear mental picture of exactly what the blond looked like, but I remember waking up with the distinct feeling that it was TS I'd dreamt about. I'd slept late, though, and had to hurry up and start getting ready for work, as soon as I got up, and lost most of the dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

That's cool that you dreamed about me....finally.... ::D: .

And the best part is that I wasn't a total nerd with five pony tails, smeared make-up and pants that were way too big....:p.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Yeah...that could have been awkward...
...Hilarious...but awkward.  ::chuckle:: 

*06/25/2007
"The Giant Tornado" or "The Tornado Giant"*

I was outside a house and there was a tornado coming. A bunch of my family members were in this house, and we all prepared to take shelter. While standing outside, I could see the tornado coming in closer, over the tops of the other houses in the neighborhood. As the tornado got closer, it lost its spin and became transparent. From inside, a giant figure emerged, looking something like a cave troll from LotR, but about the size of a two-story house and wearing what I think was a pair of blue over-alls. Apparently, this was a mythological creature that spawned/controled tornados.
It looked over at our house and I ran inside with the others. Once inside, I was trying to help get all the kids hidden, when the section of the roof over me was suddenly ripped up off of it's base. The giant peering down through the hole at me. Just as it was about to stick its arm in and grab me,  I ran into one of the other rooms, in the opposite direction of the one the kids were hidding in, trying to draw the giant away. As soon as I got into the other room, _its_ roof is torn away, too, my eyes raising to those of the giant, once more.
I bolted out of the room and out of the house. Running out through the front door, I knew the giant's position, and that he would have to come around the side of the house, to follow me, so I had a bit of a head start.
My perspective changed, and I saw myself running around the front of the building, as the giant came around from the side and started lumbering after me. I remember everything had switched from day to night and then back again, by this time. With the giant now coming around the front of the house, I shot around the other side and circled around to the back yard, hopping a small fence between our yard and the one behind us. I crossed someone elses yard and ran toward their, slightly higher, fence on the other side. This fence was nearly as tall as I was, but I jumped high enough to put one foot on top of it and hop off, to the other side. 
When I landed, still running, I began to suspect I was dreaming. I looked back and the giant was still chasing me. Ahead of me was a large wall - one that was definitely too high to get over, without climbing. Having the hunch that I was dreaming (but it definitely wasn't a high level of lucidity, of most of my attention was still on getting away from the giant thing chasing me) I jumped up as high as I could and flew over the top of the wall, dropping down on the other side. Unfortunately, the same moment where I became 100&#37; sure I was dreaming, was also the last thing I remember. 
I really don't think I woke up, right after that...I just can't remember anything else.

----------


## 3FLryan

I haven't posted on DV in a long while, but I just thought I'd drop by and say I finally - _finally_ - had a dream where I was fighting matrix-style.  I was duking it out with a bunch of dudes (lucid) and was like, damn, there are too many, I'll never get them all.  Then I just starting..._going_, is the only way to describe it.  Pretty soon my hands were flying faster than I could see, a la Neo in the sparring program (just before he says "I know what you're trying to do.")  What a feeling.  I woke up and sighed to myself, feeling very accomplished, "So _that's_ what its like!"

Good to see you're still posting here!  Maybe I'll get back into it (never stopped LDing, of course).

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I haven't posted on DV in a long while, but I just thought I'd drop by and say I finally - _finally_ - had a dream where I was fighting matrix-style.  I was duking it out with a bunch of dudes (lucid) and was like, damn, there are too many, I'll never get them all.  Then I just starting..._going_, is the only way to describe it.  Pretty soon my hands were flying faster than I could see, a la Neo in the sparring program (just before he says "I know what you're trying to do.")  What a feeling.  I woke up and sighed to myself, feeling very accomplished, "So _that's_ what its like!"
> 
> Good to see you're still posting here!  Maybe I'll get back into it (never stopped LDing, of course).



Hey, man. Good to see you're still around.  ::cooler:: 
I've hardly had much posting time around here lately, myself, but I squeeze in what I can. Heh. Hope to see you around more often.
And nice going on the matrix-fighting! It's been a little while since the last time I've had one. A little too long, actually...Haha. Next time I'm lucid, if I can think about it...I'll have to do something about that.  :Boxing: 

*06/26/2007
Dream One*

The first thing I remember was having the power to 'create and edit worlds and their landscapes.' There was some sort of war going, on this created planet, and there was another “deity”  that was a female, and she was instructing me that, in order to stop (something) from happening, I had to create a raging waterfall that would crash over a large mountain-area and down into a valley below, where most of the fighting was going on.

I remember that, at first, the water looked fake. It was like I was using Blender3D and creating a mesh plane with a water-ish texture on it, and it was just an animation, as it flowed over the hills. Then, I was later drawn down “into” the scene and saw the water flowing off of the cliff and down into the valley, looking like the real thing.

Later, as one of the rebels (I could tell this by our obsolete weaponry, in relation to the organization we were fighting), I was riding a hover-bike that was something like a Star Wars speeder-bike, but shaped more like a modern crotch-rocket. There were two or three other rebels riding along-side me, and we were crossing the valley that I had just recently washed out with water. We had to get to the opposition’s side, retrieve something and bring it back to our side. On the way back across the valley, there was a huge, four-legged “thing” in the middle of the clearing. I’m pretty sure it was mechanical and the only comparison I can make is to one of those “walkers” or whatever you call them, from Star Wars. I just don’t remember what it looked like, in detail, so I’m not quite sure if it was one of them or not.

We also had what was called “over-drive” on these hover-bikes. Pushing a button on the handlebar fired the boosters on the back of the bike and pushed you up to like mach1. Haha. After weaving around the legs of this giant thing, we all hit the “over-drive” and hauled ass back to our side of the clearing.



*Dream Two
"Treasure Huntress"*

This one started out pretty normal. I was with a couple of my friends and we were eating in a fast-food restaurant. There was a really hot brunette that walked in and sat down, a few tables away from us. Apparently, in the dream, I already knew who she was and I had a ‘secret’ meeting planned with her.

I slipped away from my friends and went and sat down with this woman. She was something of a hot-shot archaeologist – in the tradition of Indiana Jones and Lara Croft. She had a tip-off on some sorts of priceless “things” and needed a companion, so she decided to get in touch with me.

The dream skipped ahead and we had been out searching for all kinds of stuff. At this time, we were way out on some large sand dunes, somewhere, and digging. I, in particular, was digging all over this certain area with a small shovel, and she was asking me what I was doing. I told her something about a legend of a city that was supposed to be buried somewhere around here. She smiled. Throughout our time together, we had obviously become very close, with a relationship that definitely bordered on “romantic.” She thought it was cute, that she had sort of turned me on to the whole treasure hunting thing, and figured I had absolutely no idea what I was doing or talking about, as far as this "legend"

We were talking to each other, positioned over the hole that I had been digging, and she wasn’t really taking anything I said seriously, as she was the big, badass-treasure hunter, and I was just a rookie, but she was being really sweet about it. Trying to get me to give up this particular mission, she shifts to move away from a wall of sand/rock that we were leaning against and a section of dirt around the hole, the piece that she just stepped off of, broke away and fell down into the hole.

I told her to be careful, because she almost ate it, and she looked at me and smirked and said something like “What? _That_ little hole? Haha. Oh come on, I’ve been through much worse than that.” She then climbed up onto another rise in the sand, that was about as tall as I was, saying something like “I really doubt there’s anything out here." As soon as she said that, she suddenly sank down into a soft patch in the sand and disappeared. I ran over to the side of the sand hill and began to dig straight forward, into it, frantically, thinking that it would be more effective in finding her than climbing on top of the sand hill and looking down into the hole she'd made. After a few moments of horizontal digging, my fingers hit...glass. The girl's face came into view, behind the glass, the darkness of some sort of chamber surrounding her. Widening the hole, the glass revealed itself to be a window, about 7ft high by 14ft wide. White letters were painted onto the glass and the last word was, visibly, "Station." I knew, somehow, that this was an old, antique train station that evidenced the entire city that we'd find buried beneath this desert - and, by the look on her face, through the glass, I could tell that she knew it too.

Don't remember anything after that.

*06/29/2007*
-Something about a small dirt-bike, that was kinda like one of those pocket-rocket bikes, and riding it around some guy's neighborhood. It had freakishly large shocks on it and did wheelies really easily. 

-Walking through the ghetto late at night and being obnoxious, pissing off some of the residents and having to run away from them before, possibly, getting shot. We had to slow it down and act cool though, as we got to a cross street, because there were cops crawling all over the place.

----------


## The Cusp

Ha ha! You're Nigel!

I just had a dream today where I was superimposing backgrounds over my enemies (daleks) just like using some sort of paint program.  Eerily similar to yours.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ha ha! You're Nigel!



Who's Nigel? :p

And that is creepy how similar our dreams were.  ::shock:: 
...I'm going to have to keep an eye on you.  ::ninja:: 
Haha.




*06/30/2007*
Had a bunch of really crazy dreams last night, but I don't remember much of them. I was a bit hammered, but decided to take some B-6 and Melatonin just to see what I could get out of it. From what it's worth, I remember having some really whacked-out dreams, but I couldn't resist going back to sleep, after waking up _really_ early, so I've lost damn near everything, in the way of recall.  :Sad: 

*Dream One:*
Anyway, I remember one being about a really surreal, almost supernatural house and the stretch of land around it (reminiscent of Resident Evil, and other Survival Horror games). There was a lake on the property that I had to figure my way across, at one point. I was in the water at one time, so I think I tried swimming it. I started getting, discretely, attacked by these small pink jellyfish, and would have to pull them off of my arms, which didn't feel too good. It was like ripping tape or a bandaid off of my arm and, sometimes, the jellyfish would "break" and I would have to go back and rip the rest of the severed tentacles off of my arm. There were a bunch of these huge, vine-like tendrils from the earth that had crawled up through the surface of the water and created something of a dam, across the lake, cutting me off from the other side. I could see that there was no way around or over them and, the longer I was in the water, the more jellyfish I could see floating closer to the surface, and to me. 
I ended up getting back out the lake but then later, (as with games like Resident Evil) I ended up solving some puzzle that dropped something on the center of the damn. The living tendrils were strewn across the lake and pinned under wooden supports, opening the way to the other side of this lake.

*Dream Two*
-In another dream, some friends and I were being stalked through our city by ninjas (they actually struck me more as a cross between ninjas and hooded jihadists. They tried to ambush us a number of times, but we were pretty good about holding them off. I remember one time, specifically, where we had walked into a house (dunno whose it was, but I'm sure it was one of ours, because it felt like "home") and were jumped by like 7 ninjas in a crowded hallway. It was a crazy fight, but I'm pretty sure we got out of that one too.
Later, in the same dream, I had a short moment of lucidity. I was out in a cul-de-sac, and a bus was coming down the street. It came straight for me and I had to dive out of the way. As the bus circled around toward me again, I realized that these "ninjas" had adopted the tactic of trying to run me over with a public bus. Standing defensively as the bus steered itself back in my direction, I recognized how absurd this was and that I must be dreaming. I cupped my fingers as if preparing to grab the bus's bumper and then slung my arm upward, trying to flip the bus, telekinetically. I don't really remember how vivid this part of the dream was, but I was obviously distracted enough to fail at this and, not quite knowing what else to do, I lunged forward and braced myself, shouldering myself into the bus to rip through it, upon impact. The bus slammed straight into me and, for an instant, it looked like a video game glitch or something - where I can see both the outside world, and the inside of the bus, at the same time. Then, everything just ended and I woke up, involuntarily.

Huh...I wonder if that counts as a dream death? 

*Dream (Fragment) Three:*
I also remember something about an elaborate, underground tunnel, and fighting video-gameish enemies.

----------


## The Cusp

> Who's Nigel? :p



The Relic Hunter's goofy sidekick, that english guy.





> The bus slammed straight into me and, for an instant, it looked like a video game glitch or something - where I can see both the outside world, and the inside of the bus, at the same time. Then, everything just ended and I woke up, involuntarily.



Not again...  Check out this dream I had.
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...8&postcount=18

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The Relic Hunter's goofy sidekick, that english guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Not again...  Check out this dream I had.
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...8&postcount=18



Ohh. I'd never seen the Relic Hunter, but I have heard of the show. Actually, I was pretty smooth. The chick was just, subtly, full of herself. Haha.

And yeah, those are pretty similar. Not so much as the first two, but they're alike, in a way.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07/10/2007

Ok. It's been way too long since I've updated. I've been trying to avoid just having a DJ full of notes but - until I can find some time to start actually writing dreams out - notes are better than nothing...

Had a dream about being back in the old neighborhood. It was the 4th of July and there was a huge party going on. Went around popping fireworks. We sat on G's old porch, and started launching bottlerockets from our hands, but the fuses were are screwed up and many of us ended up dropping the rockets before they went off, flying around the porch and blowing up all around us.
Then we went out in the street and watched the huge fireworks down the street, from over the tops of the roofs nearest us.

I also remember that there was a boxing ring set up in the yard that some of us used to spar in. Nothing spectacular, but I gotta get back into the habit of noting my dreams.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/11/2007
"Extreme Expulsion"*
This one was crazy:
I was in some unfamiliar school (a highschool, it seemed) and in a class with a girl who could draw really well. I sat in the seat in front of her and we both had our portolios out and checking out each other's artwork. A lot of her stuff looked painted, mostly with soft tones like grays and blues, but I can't remember what kind of stuff she drew. Later, I had gone downstairs and was on my way to the bathroom. When I opened the door, I could see that there was a body of one of the students on the floor, his legs sticking out from under one of the stalls, in a pool of blood. Without getting too close, I could tell that this person was, undeniably, dead and turned around to run and alert the staff. Before I got very far, some staff members of the school were already rushing into the bathroom, toward me, as if they knew what was going on, already. Some of them instantly detained me, the others running in to inspect the dead. When I turned to look at the scene, one body had instantly turned into many; bodies of other students suddenly littering the bathroom, blood everywhere.

I was now, in the eyes of the admin, guilty of mass-murder. I could tell that there was something really strange about they way they were ushering me out to be sentenced, without any sort of investigation into what actually happened. To them, I was already guilty, and was about to meet my fate, without interruption.

Next thing I knew, I was being taken to some remote area, along with two or three other classmates, who'd obviously done something else wrong. We were dropped off and left standing around. Waiting. I looked into a small cove and saw a massive door with gargoyle, about eight-feet tall or so, etched into it, and knew that we weren't alone down here. Suddenly this huge _thing_ came stalking around a far corner. A monster...made of....sand.  :Question:  It was like the Sandman crossed with a grizzly bear or something. We all scattered, and this thing started launching these massive clods of dirt with us, with a force of cannonfire. At least one of the other students were taken out, and I hid behind a pillar as a few shots went passed me. Somehow, I opened up conversation with this thing, (that could talk, obviously) from behind the pillar, and let it know why I was here. Apparently, this thing had the job of killing off the criminals and whatnot, but it believed me when I said I wasn't the one that did the killing. It stopped its attack on me, believing that I wasn't evil. It helped me come to the conclusion that I was, in fact, framed and revealed (as if things hadn't been random enough) that it was actually the soul of an ancient king that was cursed to the form of a monster, and forced to spend its life killing off the evil souls that were sentenced to die at its hands. It knew, after this, that the school's administration was killing students, themselves (I'd just watched a clip from Battle Royale, before bed, which is what I think brought that concept on).

Feeling that I was a worthy soul, this monster manifested some sort of mystical sword, which appeared in my hand with a golden glow, and dubbed me a knight. Having been fed up with the treacheries of the school adminstration, the "monster" vowed to let us go and rallied the last of us (there were only one or two of us left) to escape this place, go back to the school, and wage war on it, to get rid of the corrupt, murderous administration, and return the school to it's rightful state. The last thing I remember is showing up at the school, sword in hand, with the sand/monster/king thing, and rushing in to storm it. Don't remember any of the battle, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/16/2007*
I’d gone to sleep with “The Matrix” playing on my PC. When I woke up, kind of early, I couldn’t hear that the movie was playing. I ended up going back to sleep and had a dream that I was on the site that I downloaded the movie from, and posting a comment that the movie’s audio cuts down, really low, after a certain point in the movie. When I woke up again, I thought I’d really made such a post, but I didn’t. I think that’s really what happened with the movie, though. It was a new download and I hadn’t watched it (this copy, anyway) all the way through. I never did end up double-checking to see if that was the case. (Maybe I will when I get home, today.)
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com ::o: ffice ::o: ffice" /><o:p></o:p>

*07/18/2007*
I had a long lucid last night, but I didn’t get to sleep until around 1 a.m. so, by the time I woke up, I was still so tired that nearly the entire dream had slipped from my memory, within seconds.
I don’t remember anything that happened before I’d gotten lucid. The first thing I really remember is that I was somewhere in the woods, at night, had just figured out I was dreaming, and was trying to fly. At first I was having a bit of a hard time getting airborne, but finally got my feet to hover up off of the ground. I stayed there for a moment, just swaying a foot or two above the grass, making sure I could keep myself “afloat.” Then, I took off and began flying higher, skimming just over the treetops. I ended up going over a large body of water and I could see the moon reflecting off of water and the lights of a few cities, out in front of me. 
I can’t remember what “they” were, but I was chasing these balls of light, in the distance. They would stream into view, from my left and right, and I’d have to turn up my speed to catch up to them. I found going faster really hard to do, but realized it was a lot easier if I focused my eyes on one of the flying things and closed distance whenever it was making a turn. I actually ended up catching up to one of these things, but I just can’t remember what it was I was chasing. I think I was chasing flying (humanoid) DC’s, because that would perfectly tie into what happens next, but I’m not sure.
<o:p></o:p>
This next part is really hazy (also), but I’ll tell it the best I can. Sooner or later, I was in someone’s two-story house. It was still night time and I don’t remember having lost lucidity at all. The main thing I remember about this scenario was that there were 3 or 4 mystical villains running around this house. (Who might have been the origins of the lights I was chasing earlier.) I’m pretty sure they were all women, but I’m not certain.
I don’t remember the reason, but we were fighting, in this house. I think they were attacking the people that lived there, or something. This group had “powers” that could match my own lucid “abilities,” to a point, and it was actually a pretty badass fight. We were phasing through walls, floors and ceilings as if they weren’t even there, and kicking each others asses. I charged back my arms and then started throwing “Hadokens,” like Ryu and Ken, in Street Fighter, (and even yelling out “Hadoken!” to help me visualize the attack) and ended up owning them all, that way, hitting them in the chests and watching them dissipate into thin air.
<o:p></o:p>
After this there was another, larger enemy that I fought, outside. I was in a big city, like <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com ::o: ffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1:place w:st="on">New York</st1:place></st1:State>, but in a more urban area; surrounded by towering brownstones. There was a mob of people - many of which, I remember, were my family members - standing around in this large parking lot, watching as I was fighting whatever it was I was fighting. (That part is _completely_ gone.  :Sad:  ) 
All I remember is, after winning, I was so amped that I ran to the nearest car, which was some badass black sports car that had the body of something like a Lotus, but had a roaring engine, like a McLaren F1, screaming “YEAH!” or “WOOHOO!!” or something to that affect.  
Still lucid, I didn’t bother to go around the car, to the door. I simply dove straight at it and spun around in the air, phasing backward through the front of the car and landing in the front seat. I started the car and peeled out of the overhang, whipping it all around the parking lot, dodging most of the crowd as I did donuts and burnouts all over the place. At some points, I’d be veering toward a large section of the group of people standing around, and then I’d spin the wheel, drop a gear and slam on the gas, making the car slide sideways to a stop, right in front of the people I had been about to hit, and sort of hang there for a moment with inertia while the rear tires continued spinning at high speed, before taking off in another direction. Some of the DC’s were actually getting pissed, because I was scaring the hell out of them, while I was joyriding, and came within a few inches of hitting them. I didn’t really care, though. 
<o:p></o:p>
Finally, the squealing of the tires had drawn attention. My perspective zoomed out for a moment, and I could see the street, which was higher than the parking lot, and filled with Fire and Rescue crews. (I think they had something to do with a response to my last fight, which probably destroyed some of the area, but I really don’t know.) Police cruisers came down the ramp to the lot, along with some guy off the street who had called in on me for “disturbing the peace.” 
Then there was a long exchange - during which I’d lost lucidity – where I was trying to convince the guy not to press charges. My “family members” (many of whom weren’t any of my real family members) tried to back me up. One of them even flashed a gun (though the cops didn’t see it) trying to scare the guy into dropping the whole thing, which was unnecessary, because I was already talking the guy out of it, in the first place.
Don’t remember anything else.
<o:p></o:p>
[Edit: I vaguely remember something that had to do with a huge underground cavern/chamber. I can’t remember if it had anything to do with the villains in the last dream, or if it was a completely separate dream, all together, but it was a really intricate, fantasy-type chamber, with glyphs all over the walls and whatnot. Kinda like something you’d see in Lord of the Rings.]

----------


## oneironut

Hey, I'm glad to see you're posting more often again. I thought I was going to have to send Big Mertha to track you down.





> *07/16/2007*
> <o>:p></o>:p>



I'm also amused to see I'm not the only one dealing with these "Paragraph Smilies" when pasting from Word.

----------


## The Cusp

So you mean to tell me that Ryu and Ken actually yell out "Hadoken"?  All this time I thought they were yelling out "RyuKen!".  

I've always wanted to let loose with a good energy wave in my dreams.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oneironut:
Hahaha @ Big Mertha. Man, that brings back memories. *shudder*
Yeah, I'm trying to get back in the habit. Too many late nights and not enough drive has really screwed up my consistency. And those damn Word smilies are annoying as hell.  :Sad: 

Cusp:
LOL. Yup. But, if it's any consolation, when they do the uppercut, they _are_ yelling "ShoRyuKen!" Heh.
And energy waves are the shit. The best one I've done was when I gave King Kong a Kame-Hame-Ha (Dragonball) wave right to the eye. Lmfao. Fuckin classic.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/20/2007
"The Young and Restless Spirit"*

It's 4am, and I'm actually kinda hesitant to go back to sleep.
This dream seems eerily familiar. It feels like I've had it before, (with subtle differences) but I can't say that I have.

I can't exactly remember all the details, but it was back in my old neighborhood, of course. I had a bunch of friends and family members over (mosly kids and people my age). There were a lot of strange things going on, between my house, and the house around the corner, which is where most of us were going back and forth to/from, throughout the dream. It was really late at night. A lot of the kids dipped into my stash of fireworks and went running outside, to start playing with them. I followed them, trying to get them to knock it off, but they were still able to set a few off, before I confiscated them, telling them that it was way too late at night, and my neighborhood was much too close-knit, to be doing that. Basically, I, and a couple of others, were the only ones old enough to be keeping an eye on these kids.

Well, I can't remember how, but I was somehow tipped off that there was a ghost, that was roaming around betweem our houses. (Watched an episode of _Supernatural_ last night.) Strange things kept happening: things falling and whatnot. I believe I even caught a glimpse of her - who turned out to be the ghost of a little girl - out of the corner of my eye, a time or two. She was a somewhat vengeful spirit and definitely had some specific, unfinished business. These are all vagaries, though. My recollection of this dream, for the most part, is Really hazy.

Apparently, I spent a large portion of the dream trying to convince one of my friends that there was the ghost of a little girl roaming around. He wouldn't believe me, at all. At one point, we were walking in from outside, as I was telling him about the ghost, and he was like "Yeah, right, man. You're cracked." Just as he said this, I noticed he hadn't closed the back door, as we walked through it. I turned and told him to close the door. Just as he turned around and held out his hand to the doorknob, the door slammed, by itself. I knew, instantly, it was the ghost. I said "SEE?!!!" and he just looked at me, like it was so obviously the wind, though there was none. He scoffed a bit and we kept walking.

Later, we were sitting in the living room. I forgot how this part began, but it seemed that one of the little girls in the group of kids we were babysitting could actually see the ghost, all the time. She was having conversations with it. I brought her to my friend and said something like "She can see the ghost." I told her to point to the ghost, and she pointed just a few feet in front her. I asked her if she could talk to the ghost, and she nodded her head. She started translating things back and forth, but my friend still wasn't buying it, writing it off as just another stupid little thing kids do. I told the girl to ask the ghost something that was impossible for the little girl to know. She did, and told my friend the answer, but I can't remember what it was. This peaked his interest, slightly...but Only slightly.

Well, there is a lot more to this dream, that is all a blur. I know word started to spread (and evidence mounted) of the existence of this ghost. She had something that needed to get done, and I'm pretty sure her ultimate goal was leading us to her killers.(but that whole concept is really blurry, so I'm only assuming that's what it all came down to.) None of the older people were buying into it, though, until this one part, where we were all getting in my car, to go somewhere. When we all got in, and I turned on the car, chaos ensued: All the doors locked; the horn started blaring like an alarm; the stereo turned up; the windshield wipers came on; and the engine started revving. We all freaked the fuck out. The car started moving itself - jerking violently forward, and stopping, forward and stopping, forward and stopping, over and over again - before slamming into the parked car, near the house in front of us. Everyone inside my car was screaming. Through the panic, I pointed through the windshield at the other car, and said "LOOK!!" We could all see that the same electrical insanity that was happening to my car, was happening to the other car, simultaneously, with the exception that we were all locked in my car, and the doors of the other car were all opening and closing by themselves. This ghost was obviously REALLY pissed that she wasn't being taken seriously, by so many. And she'd definitely gotten her point across, this time.

The doorlocks eventually disengaged and we were freed from the car. From this point on, we were all pretty much watching our backs, avoiding looking into the shadows for fear that we'd see this dead little girl staring back at us. I can't remember how this went down, but we eventually found out what she was trying to do. Her killers were still at large (again, if I remember this all correctly) and we were somehow directed into going to find them. My car was wrecked and a tow truck came. The guys in the tow truck were let in on what was going on (while all other kinds of spooky paranormal shit was happening, throughout this time, that I really wish I could remember.)

Long story short: These, freakishly large and powerful-looking tow truck guys ended up agreeing to give us a ride to where this little ghost girl was directing us. We knew we could use them because even their looks alone were intimdating. I can't really remember what happened, when we got there, but I'm pretty sure it involved us all catching up to, and killing the murderers - with some help from our invisible acquaintance, if I'm not mistaken. Whether she actually Helped or not, I'm not sure, but after the job was done, and the girl was avenged, something had tipped us off that she was there with us. I just can't remember what it was. In any case, this was confirmed when my friend (the one that was skeptical, in the beginning) knelt down to the floor, which was slick, wet, hardwood. (I can't remember what kind of liquid it was covered in. I'm pretty sure it wasn't blood, though.) He reached out to the floor, with his index finger, wrote the word "Hi" in the wetness - like writing on a steamed up window - and stood back up. We both looked at the word for a moment and then, next to it, an invisible finger slowly replied in the wetness: "Hi," and finished off by scrawling a smiley face beneath the lettering.

[Edit: Well, it's 5 now, and I have about an hour to sleep, so I'm going back to bed. That was some pretty freaky shit, though.  ::|:  ]

----------


## Vex Kitten

That last entry was rather unsettling. Very reminisent of some of the dreams I've had about ghosts. And I watched that episode of Supernatural last night too.  ::D: 

It's been a while since I'd been in here and so I read back a bit. It never ceases to amaze me how much action is packed into your dreams. *tries to conceal my jealousy* I also noticed you had a matrix dream. I immediately went back to my DJ and checked the date on mine and we both had a matrix dream on the 16th. Too bad we probably don't sleep at the same times. If we did and it was a connecting dream, you could have been of some help to me in mine. I got killed like, 3 times. haha.

----------


## Twoshadows

Oooo...that's a cool last dream. I like eerie supernatural dreams that seem to go on for a long time.




> He reached out to the floor, with his index finger, wrote the word "Hi" in the wetness - like writing on a steamed up window - and stood back up. We both looked at the word for a moment and then, next to it, an invisible finger slowly replied in the wetness: "Hi," and finished off by scrawling a smiley face beneath the lettering



I just love the ending. I'll bet it felt like the perfect close to that dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

That's a good way to remember your dream really well--just go type it in right then.  I should do that.  I probably wouldn't get back to sleep tho--hope you were successful!  At least it's friday.

----------


## oneironut

> *07/20/2007
> "The Young and Restless Spirit"*



Great ending! A happy one, but still really creepy.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Vex:
I always enjoy your supernatural dreams. The one on the basketball court is a personal favorite.  :smiley:  
I didn't necessarily have a Matrix dream, though. Only one about writing a comment on a bittorrent site about my Matrix movie being messed up. I'd have traded that for a more cinematic Matrix dream though, any day. It was kinda lame. lol. But yeah, I'd love to share a dream with you (especially a Matrix related one), just so I could sit back and watch you kick some ass - jumping in, occasionally, when needed, of course.  ::wink:: 
.....and dying 3 times? Hahaha. That's gotta be a record.  ::goodjob2:: 

TS:
Yeah, the ending was awesome (in a very haunting sort of way). The smiley face is what really topped it off.  :smiley: 

Moonbeam: 
Haha. Trust me, it wasn't really something that I wanted to do. The only reason I didn't go back to sleep was because this dream was launched off of one of my multi-vitamins, and my brain has a way of throwing me back into the same sort of freaky situations, after waking up and going back to bed. Haha. When I first woke up, I laid (lay? lied? I can never get that one right) there in bed for a good minute or two, doing reality checks and shit. I wanted to make sure I was fully awake, after that dream, before even taking one step out of bed. Haha.
I did end up getting back to sleep for that last hour, though. I remember have a short session of dream(s) after that, but can't recall what they were about.

Oneironut:
Hell yeah. It was definitely the highlight of the dream. Being in the car with all the crazy shit happening was pretty intense, though. Heh.

Thanks for stoppin in, everyone. I'm glad to see you're all still reading. I know there hasn't been much activity in here, lately, but all that is steadily changing, and I'll be getting around to your journals soon.  ::content:: 

*07/21/2007
Dream One:*
In one, I was riding a skateboard around some city. I was a little shakey at first (I can barely ride a skateboard, IRL) but I quickly got the hang of it. It got to the point where I was amazing myself at how well I was doing. I'd come to a sharp turn, lean in, almost low enough to plant my hand on the ground, kick out the back of the board and slide around the corner. Coming out of the turn, I'd stand straight up and even myself out, holding out my arms and wobbling a little bit, to keep my balance.
Basically, the whole dream consisted of me riding this skateboard around. I ran across these two guys, in a park, and realized, after I had passed them up, that one of them took my Atlanta hat. I spun around and skated back their way, thinking there might be a fight. They joked around for a little bit but then gave up the hat, without too much of a problem.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
in another, some friends and I robbed a bank, or some other kinda high-profile facility. The only thing I really remember is how we scattered through the throngs of people in the town, on foot, and that there was a girl with me. At one point, we were walking/running up the sidewalk and there was a cop parked on the side of the road, with his lights on, that we could see up ahead. I can't remember what happened when we encountered them, though.

----------


## The Cusp

You should find yourself a skateboard and see if you've gotten any better in RL since that dreams.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha....

.....Hmmm....

.....I actually wish I had access to a skateboard, now.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/23/2006
Dream (fragment) One:*
Went to sleep watching Spiderman 3 and had a dream that Cierra's room was infested with spiders. Every time I'd kill one, another one would pop up somewhere. It was also hard to step on them with any significant pressure - almost like that situation where you try to punch someone in your dreams and it's like moving through water. 

*Dream (fragment) Two:*
I noticed that there was someone else in the house, late at night. I left my room and went across the hall to my bathroom, carrying the tactical folding knife that I'd just bought the other day. As I turned on the light, and sensed someone behind me. Turning my head, I caught a glimpse of a guy walking right past me, like I didn't exist, and toward Cierra's room. He actually kinda looked like my dad, only shorter. I'm not sure why he didn't seem to notice me, but I ran up behind him, as he was walking into her room, and got him in a lock, holding the knife up to his throat, from behind, and interrogating him as to what he was doing in my daughter's room; let alone my house. I don't remember any of the dialogue, though.

*07/24/2007
Dream One:
"Showdown with Jim"*
It was the middle of the night and I had been asleep. There was a car that pulled up at the side of my house and had woke me up. I can't remember what the reason was, but something prompted me to go to my mom's room to get her .25 pistol, before going to the door, as a precaution. Her boyfriend was there, asleep, but mom was obviously out. I called out to him just so he'd wake up enough to hand me the pistol, from under the bed (which isn't where she keeps it, IRL) because there was someone outside our house. He handed it to me, groggily, and, as I was turning back to the hall, he kept trying to grab my attention. For some reason, I kept 'shushing' him because I had what I needed and didn't want to be as rude as to have awoken him completely, to conversate. 

He got really irritated that I wouldn't let him get a word in and spoke up louder, saying that he was just trying to tell me that the, higher caliber, 9mm pistol was under his side of the bed, if I wanted to grab that instead. I felt kinda guilty that I didn't let him speak and went to take the gun. His attitude completely deteriorated, though, and he just got really vengeful and started talking all kinds of shit. I tried to play it off, at first, as just him being pissy because I woke him up, but he just wouldn't let up. He actually got up out of bed and started following me through the house, just talking all kinds of noise. Everything that came out of his mouth was either sarcastic, or condescending, trying to imply that I was ignorant, for having not let him speak. I like Jim, and I even apologized, repeatedly, trying not to let this unnecessary confrontation go on any longer than it neeeded to. He wasn't having it, though, and there was nothing I could say to get him off my back. 

For a while, I'd completely forgotten about the person that had pulled up in our yard. We were in the kitchen and, at one time, he shouldered me as I was trying to walk passed him. That really pissed me off and we got dead in each others faces. I turned away from him, though, because I really did not want to get into a fight with my mom's b/f (who I've never had any problems with) over something so stupid. I turned away and pulled out my cellphone, about to try to get in touch with my mom to tell her to talk some sense into him, before he ended up taking things too far. He was mocking me for calling my mom, saying something to the affect of me being a 'momma's boy'. I shot back by saying something like "Hey, I'm not the one who's constantly being made her bitch. She's got more control over _you_ than she does me, and you know it" (which is a bit of an exaggeration on the truth, but not by far. My mom's a real pistol and has a way of keeping people in check. Haha.) He had no response to this but an exaggerated laugh, which told me that that comment kinda hit home.

After that, he started getting even more childish, wearing this stupid-ass smirk on his face - forced, obviously - trying to maintain the look of the upper-hand. Nonchalantly, he started moving around the kitchen as if he was going on about his business, still looking over at me and smirking. Finally, he picked up the kitchen mat and started dusting it off. In doing so, he purposefully flicked it in my direction, causing a cloud of dirt to spray up in my face. I could feel the tiny grains of sand in my eyes. Immediately, I rushed at him, crossing my wrists and grappling with him, driving him backward a few feet and slamming his back into the wall. Pinning him, I told him that talking trash was one thing, but if he tried something like that again, we were going to fight until one us were worn out.

I let him go and turned my back on him, walking outside. He still tagged along, keeping his distance a little, but still taking every opportunity to talk shit. I don't think I had the gun anymore but, when I went outside, it turns out that it was just my cousin who had (for some reason) come to drop of Cierra. Even outside, Jim was being a royal ass and both my cousin and Cierra were looking at us like "What the hell is going on here??" I told Cierra to go inside and my cousin that everything was just fine. I'm pretty sure she just took off, and the dream ended after that.

*Dream (fragment) Two:*
I dreamt that I was running around with the Harry Potter crew. (I'm not too big of an HP fan. I've seen 1 and 1/2 of the movies and never read the books but, with all this HP talk going on lately, I'm not surprised.) 
I was a student at the Hogwarts school and, besides the fact that we were wizards-in-training, the dream was pretty normal. Just normal school-kid scenarios. I remember that Hermione(sp) and Harry's other friend (can't remember his name) had gotten into a huge fight and broken up (I read somewhere that they were an item, in the new movie). We spent a lot of time out in a field, surrounded by forest, just clowning around, and I remember another scene where we were up in a small room practicing spells and other magic stuff.

*Dream (Fragment) Three:*
I was in a fraternity. We went on a trip to some sort of camp or something, where we spent the time pretty much just getting wasted and acting like idiots. We had these big foam Nerf(like) javelins and were throwing them at each other.

*Dream (Fragment) Four:*
I can't remember if it was something I was watching on TV, or if I somehow got visual access to this guys office, but somehow, I got to spy on this (very well known, though I can't remember who it was) politician after he did some sort of interview concerning Atlanta Falcons' quarterback Michael Vick and the whole dog-fighting scandal. He was acting like his disapproval of Vick's actions were purely in the intrest of the animals, and had nothing to do with the man, personally but, whenever the press had left and he was off the record, I caught him singing to himself something about Vick being a "fool of a nigger" and having a grand old time, about it. 

I was then going around telling some friends of mine about what kind of a man this politician was behind closed doors.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/25/2007*
Had a loooooong lucid, last night. But I ended up forgetting to set my alarm and woke up an hour late, so I lost most of the dream because I had to jump out of bed and rush to get ready for work. (Figures =/ ) I only remember bits and pieces.

Anyway, Todd was in this one. We had been talking about dreams, last night, so I thought it was cool that he was with me, throughout this whole LD.

The first thing I really remember was being in someone's apartment. Somebody had come to the door, and the owner of the apartment went to the door and answered it. I don't think I ever got too good a look at who was at the door, but while the person sitting next to me said something along the lines of "What if it's the cops?" (I guess we were doing something we weren't supposed to be?)  But it was because of that question that I became more aware of my surroundings. I knew things didn't quite feel right, and that I was in a completely unfamiliar setting. I said "Well that wouldn't really matter." The guy said "Why not?" and I said "Because I'm dreaming," smiling and getting up off of the couch.

There is a big portion of what happened next missing from my memory but, some time later, Todd and I were up on the roof of a building. We "both" knew I was dreaming and we'd been going around doing a whole bunch of "lucid stuff." There was a short wall surrounding the roof area and Todd had the urge to jump from the top. He ran and jumped, his feet grazing the top of the wall and knocking a few bricks loose. I looked down on him and saw him land on his feet after having dropped a good 10 stories or more. I looked at the small hole in the brick barrier and felt the need to break something also. At first, I held my hands up and visualized the bricks returning to the way they were. The wall began molding itself back into place, bricks popping into existence, before me. I wasn't satisfied with this, though, and slung my hands up high over my head, focusing on the making the wall higher. The brick barrier shot upward, creating a huge slab that was bigger than I was.

Now content, I took a few steps and squared off, running forward and then dove toward the brick wall, crashing through it and off the edge of the roof, angling myself head-down so that I dove toward the ground like it was made of water. I was simply curious as to what would happen if I didn't land on my feet. I was a little worried that it would hurt, but didn't care all too much. The ground rushed up at me and I smacked into it, head first. I "died" for a second, but then respawned right in the same spot where I'd landed, now sitting on the curb by the street. Todd was standing up next to me, and we had a good laugh about having jumped off the building. At this point, I said something like "Shit, I have to remember everything that's been going on, because I've been dreaming for a while, and will probably end up waking up, soon." I was having a hard time recalling everything had been going on but then, to my surprise, Todd starts doing it for me. It seems my DC had remembered the events of the dream, better than I had. Haha.

The dream went on, from this point, and I remained lucid for what seemed like the longest time in ages. I only remember fragments of what happened from here on, though. At some time, we were being chased by the cops. They were driving, and we were on foot. I remember running into a warehouse and the cops couldn't catch us, no matter how hard they tried. We were just toying with them and pissing them off, the whole time. Later, other friends of mine had joined in the dream (or the dream shifted, but I remained lucid) and we were all in some sort of gaming arena or something. There were all these fake swords around us (most of which were copies of the fake sword I wore on my back, when I was Blade, for Halloween. Haha.) We started picking up all these swords and going around through the crowd having big, elaborate sword fights. At one point, I'd picked up two swords and was taking on two of my friends, at once.

Don't really remember anything after this.

*07/27/2007*
Strange (and long) night of dreams, last night. They all sort of ran together, so it's hard to tell if/when dreams ended and/or others began.

*Dream One:
"My Bedroom Window....the Hangout Spot?"*
Most of these dreams were centered around a false awakening. Even in the first that I remember, I was sitting on my bed, like I'd just gotten up in the middle of the night, and hanging out with two rowdy friends of mine, watching a movie on the computer. (I can't remember who was actually there, but one of them reminded me of Tom Cruise, which was weird.) After the movie, I turned on the light (which worked) and they both took off. They went out the front door and slammed it behind them. Since it was early in the morning (before sunrise) I hoped they didn't wake my mom up. This got worse, though, as I heard them start up a really loud muscle car and peel out a few times before leaving. Before I got back to my room, mom came out like "What the hell is all of that noise?!" She looked at the front door and saw that the guys had peeled out all through our yard, tearing up her bushes with their car, which she wasn't too happy about.

When I went back to bed, I noticed that one of them had left their cellphone in my room. (I lost my cellphone yesterday, which is probably why this happened, in the dream.) I thought to myself "Shit....that means they are going to be coming back for it, and probably just as noisily." Quickly, I turned off the light and jumped in bed, planning to act like I was asleep if they came back for the phone, praying they'd take the hint and wouldn't disturb me. Yeah, right. It wasn't long before I heard someone tapping at my window. I waited, silently, looking at the figure between the blinds. He tapped a few more time and waited. Then, he rolled off to the side (he was now riding a bicycle in my yard...for no reason, whatsoever). Obviously not intent on sitting there and waiting, he rode one way, turned around and came back, tapped on my window again, rode the other way, turn around and came back, knocked again, rode away, turned around, etc. At first, I was just going to let him wear himself out, but then I saw that he started doing these crazy tricks like he was drunk as hell or something. He came back into view, once, and did a front flip with the bike, landing upside down on one of mom's bushes and crushing it under his weight. Another time he tried another jumping trick and crashed into our fence, taking down a section of it. Finally, I got up and gave him his damn phone.

Went back to bed and, sooner or later, someone else was knocking at my window. It was some big, spanish guy. He was being really secretive and told me to come outside. I was getting really annoyed with everyone and, instead of going around, out the front door, I just opened my window, pushed out the screen, and climbed through. I asked him what he wanted, and he tried to sell me some drugs. =/ I'm like "...uuuhhhhhh...NO I DON'T WANT ANY DRUGS!" He starts trying to push them on me like "Come oooonnn, maaaan. This is good shit!" I ignored him for a moment and looked the other way, into my backyard, which was now a lot bigger than it is, in waking life. Out of nowhere, these girls on horseback come riding in, from the darkness of my huge backyard. They pull up to a stop, a few yards away, and dismount. I'm pretty sure there were only two girls, but three horses. The reason they stopped ended up being that the male horse was feeling kinda, uh.."frisky" and, as soon as the people were out of the way, he went to town on one of the two female horses. (How random is _that_?)

A little confused at this, I turned back to the guy beside me, a little surprised to see him still standing there. Again, he was like "Come ooooonnnn, maaaaaaan. Just try some! You'll love it." Finally, irritated as all hell, I was like "MAN, if you don't GET OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULLSHIT!!" and was about to climb back in my window. He shook his head and looked toward a large truck that he had parked outside. He said something like "Hey, (his partner's name), this guy has a problem with our shit!!" Suddenly a big guy gets out of the truck and says "Is that so?" He then holds up - what I can already tell, even from that distance, is - a high-powered rifle with a large scope attached to the top. I'm like "HOLY SHIT!!" As the guy was taking aim, I ran forward and dove, headfirst, through my window, which was still open. I landed inside my room and turned around, slamming the window closed and pulling the blinds down. From the street lamp outside, I could see the shadow of the guy, holding the rifle, getting closer. I pressed my back against the wall, beneath my window, and stayed out of any line of fire.

At this, I instantly know that _this was NOT happening_. I was dreaming! Unfortunately, I was so shook, and unsure, that I confirmed it by purposefully trying to wake up in my bed, which was a few feet away from where I was ducking down. I didn't even give myself any time to think of anything cool to do. The whole "deer-in-headlights" thing, I guess.

At this point, I actually Did wake up. I lay there for a moment or so, and ended up drifting back to sleep.

*Dream...Two?:
"Aka: Dream 1.5"*
This dream began with another false awakening. It was a lot like last one; waking up in my room, in the middle of the night. For some reason, I went to my window, and there were two dogs walking around outside. One was a little terrier or something, and the other was a bulldog. Neither of them looked particularly menacing, and they just kinda walked around, outside. I do remember the bulldog getting up on its hind legs and pressing its front paws against the window, looking back at me.

Next thing I knew, I had to go somewhere. It was still night time, and I was now heading out to my car. Sitting outside, in my front yard, were the same two dogs. The bulldog was off to the side, watching, and the little dog came up to me and started yapping, trying to be a big dog. The bulldog now looked a lot more menacing than it did, from my window. I kept looking at it, nervously, trying to ignore the small dog. The bulldog got up and started walking slowly, making its way, casually, toward me and _glaring_ at me. Not taking my eyes off the bulldog, I fumbled to get my eyes in my car door, to unlock it. In fact, I ended up with a key that was _exactly_ like my car key, but was the wrong key, and it would go into the lock, but wouldn't turn. As the bulldog got closer, I got more and more nervous, and tried more frantically to unlock the door. Finally, I realized I was using the wrong key, switched to the right one, opened the door and jumped in.

Soon after, I was driving down the road. It was now a gray morning, and had obviously just got done raining. I came to an s-curve and, avoiding the other cars along the road, started drifting my way around the corners, which was really tight. It felt like I was playing a video game. No sooner did this thought cross my mind, than I found myself sitting in the cockpit of a racing arcade game, drifting in some exotic car that was a far cry from my Oldsmobile. I was now in an arcade, surrounded by little kids. One of them was on his way to another game and, to get there, didn't bother to walk around the game I was playing, but crawled straight through it, between me and the screen, blocking my view. I damn near pushed him out the other side, but not before crashing into a wall, because I couldn't see.

*Dream Three:
"Slamball"*
I was outside someone's house, with a bunch of people. There was a basketball court that had a floor like one of those moonwalk things that kids play on, that are filled with air, and you jump around in them. We started playing a massive game of Slamball, with like 20 people. It was awesome.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/28/2007
"Rogue"*
Todd, Brian (I think a few other peope) and I were on a bus, on our way to one of the Universal Studios theme parks. When we pulled up, there was this _gorgeous_ girl, who obviously worked at the park, that was dressed up as Rogue from the X-Men. 
She was working as one of those characters that walk around the parks taking pictures with all the tourists. When the bus stopped, she was positioned right outside my window. She happened to look in my direction and her eyes lit up. She pointed at me and said (somehow, through the glass) "I wanna take a picture with _you_!" I grinned at her and we all got off the bus. 
We got someone to take a picture of us hugging each other and the hug just kinda...never let go. We started flirting and laughing - she had this really bubbly and friendly personality, which was just infectious. We were practically  joined at the hip, from that moment on. She ditched her post and went walking around with us. I mean things between us were REEEAALLLY strong, from right off the bat - and not just in a lustful "I can't wait to get you back to the hotel" sorta way. If there ever was a case of 'love at first sight,' this was it. 
We got to this booth where a guy was taking those pics of people that get all kinds of theme park designs and whatnot, all around the borders, and we wanted to get some. For some reason, the guy was taking fuckin FOREVER to get the shot. Night had fallen, by now, and my friends were starting to get annoyed because we were taking so long, but we just wouldn't leave until we got those pics. The guy ended up taking something like 50 shots, and kept tossing them because they "weren't perfect" (his decision, not ours). Finally, ge ended up getting distracted and we just swiped all the pics that he'd put down, and took off, refusing to pay for his "perfect" picture, after standing there for so damn long, when the rest of them turned out just fine.
I ended up getting into an argument with Todd about them having to stand around and wait for us to get our picture taken.

- I can't remember if it was the same dream, or another, but I was back at a two story house. The same girl was there, from theme park, and there were a lot of family members around, many of them kids. A bunch of armed men broke into the house and rounded us all up. I guess it was a robbery, but I can't exactly remember. Sooner or later, me (and I think another person) went on the offensive and hatched an plan to split the men up and get control of their weapons, individually. I don't remember any of the details, though, except for one scene where I had somehow gotten downstairs and, after devising the plan, was slowly making my way back up, creeping up the stairs, as not to make any sound on the hollow, wooden steps.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Catching up:

*07/31/2007
”Optimus”*
Transformers Dream: I  don’t remember very much of this one, but I was with Optimus Prime (the live-action version) and we were about to battle with the Decepticons. At first, a friend and I (can’t remember who it was) were actually riding inside Optimus, in his truck form. In front of us, one of the Decepticons landed, and got ready to attack. Without our having to get out, Optimus transformed, with us still inside the cab of the truck. I could hear all the gears and switches sounding, and the cab (and us) rose up off of the ground, still intact as it became his breastplate (kind of like in the original cartoon).  From there, they started going at it, with us inside.
At some point later in the dream  I became lucid. I remember seeing Optimus (now from the outside, in third-person) jump through the air and transform into the truck, in mid-air. I made an attempt to exert some control over the dream but could feel myself waking up, the more I tried, so I decided to just let go and let the dream go on. I lost lucidity shortly after that, and can’t remember what else happened in the dream.

*08/01/2007*
Something about dancing and doing Ciara’s dance;“The Matrix.”

*08/02/2007
”L’s Place”*
I was in L’s new house. (She just got a new house that I haven’t seen, IRL, but this was a completely unfamiliar, two-story house, in the dream. I’m kinda anxious to see if it’s similar to her real house). We’d had a ‘falling out’ a while ago (IRL), but had just recently started being civil to one another, again, so it felt kinda nice to have been invited over, in the dream. She had a roommate who was this skinny little guy with glasses and some sort of rock band T-shirt, who was sitting outside on the back porch while L was upstairs unpacking her things and talking to someone on the phone. I went outside for a bit and waited for her, talking with her roommate, who seemed like a pretty chill guy.
Awhile later, L was coming back down stairs. She was still on the phone, and pushing a big box down the stairs, stopping on the second tier, which curved around between the first and second floor, to finish her conversation. She came back down at the three of us started talking. She was being really nice and playful and her roommate had asked why we’d stopped talking, in the first place. She said something about how I’d been really arrogant toward her (which wasn’t really true) and made this mocking, arrogant voice and impersonated her interpretation of my arrogance. I said something to the affect of I’d only joked around with her, the same way she joked with me, and that she completely flipped out. The whole time we weren’t talking, she wouldn’t even tell me what I’d done. 
In the end, we just sat around conversing, and my notes say something about going to the mall, but I don’t remember that at all.

*08/03/2007
Dream One:
”Stealthtastic Three”*
I wish I could remember more of this one, because it was awesome, and _so_ vivid. It was something of a cross between the movies _Stealth_ and _Fantastic Four_. I was a part of a team of young, hotshot fighter pilots which was made up of my self, a white dude….and Jessica Alba. (lol)

We were flying these sleek, black little vertical take-off/landing aircraft that we could activate force-fields around (kinda like pilotable versions of the aircraft from _Stealth_, though I can’t remember if that one had a force-field or not. I think it did, though.). At some point, we had flown out to this restaurant/bar, somewhere in the desert in what seemed like Nevada, except not quite as barren, and with just the slightest bit of greenery around. Landing outside the bar, we went in and had some food (don’t remember whether we had any drinks or not). While there, another pilot, a black guy wearing the same flight-suit as we were, walked into the bar. I don’t remember whether or not our meeting was scheduled, or he just showed up, but he sat with us and gave us a warning about the A.I. that was integrated into our aircraft. I can’t remember exactly what he said, though. I don’t think he confirmed that there was any _immediate_ danger, but simply told us to be careful.

We left the restaurant, shaking his hand as we walked outside to our planes. While we were taking off, I remember looking over to the side, from my cockpit, and seeing Jessica standing up in her cockpit, with the canopy flipped up. It was a pretty badass sight to see her standing there, riding this plane that was climbing, in a slow, vertical take-off with the canopy up, and gazing out over the land like she was just the coolest thing, since sliced bread. Heh.

A few moments later, just sat down, dropped the canopy, and we all shot off, horizontally, flying to wherever. There was a long sequence, that I completely do not remember, where our planes started turning on us. Even, thinking about, I’m not sure how this exactly would have played out, but I just know that that is what happened. Skipping ahead, we were now in the city, in what looked like a high-rise apartment building. This game of cat and mouse between us and the machines that were now trying to kill us, continued. The last scene I really remember was when we were in one of the rooms of this apartment and one of the planes had blown a hole in a wall, big enough for the plane to hover into the building. The room was pretty big, but the plane completely filled up the majority of it, hovering between the floor and ceiling, with precision – merely inches to spare. We were completely cornered with our backs against the wall, and the plane prepared to fire a rocket at us – point blank range. 

The plane’s force-field went up, shielding itself from the impending blast, and the rocket fired, somehow slipping through the energy field (which I think wasn’t possible with the plane’s force-field, in the movie, if the one in the movie _did_ have a force-field.). Prepared to be blown to dust, we all hit the ground in futility….or so I thought. There was a huge explosion, fire engulfing everything around us. But, somehow, I was alive. I raised my head and looked around me, seeing nothing but flames and debris exploding, completely blotting out the form of the jet. In shock, I slowly turned to the left. To the rear, I saw Jessica, standing strong with both arms held out in front of her. At the last moment, before the rocket exploded, she had created her _own_ force-field (like her character on _Fantastic Four_) and had shielded us from the rocket. It was one of the coolest things I’d ever seen.  ::cooler:: 

When the smoke and fire cleared, she dropped the shield. The plane was gone, and we were left in a completely destroyed room. The last thing I remember was stepping out into the (equally demolished) hallway, and seeing a tenant getting up out of some rubble, down the corridor, and screaming in agony because he had about 4 feet of wooden railing driven through his chest, because of the explosion. He staggered around the hallway with this beam just sticking out of his body.

*Dream (fragment) Two:*
I was in an arcade with a couple of people my age and a whole bunch of kids. There were a lot of ‘new games’ there (read: Games that don’t really exist) and they were pretty badass. One of them was a sequel to the old _T2: Judgement Day_ shooter, that I used to love, and they had spin-offs of the Marvel vs. Capcom universe. I remember playing one shooter with both the 1st Player and 2nd Player guns (which is just a little thing I like to do, when in arcades, IRL. I kick ass at Area 51 and Lethal Enforcers, doing that.  ::chuckle:: ) and all the kids gathered around and started going crazy over it, watching me own the game with two guns.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I've been really sick lately, sleeping a lot and doped up on all kindsa meds, so I had a pretty good spread of lucids to go along with it.

*08/06/2007
"Hanging Out with Twoshadows"*
This began at Todd's parents' place, and everyone was just kinda walking around, doing their own thing. I had a couple of random false awakenings, where I'd always wake up at Todd's parents' place, walk out, and it would be the same atmosphere. After this happened once or twice, I began to realize I was dreaming. I walked over to the dining room table and held a finger out, pointing at a nearby drinking glass and levitating it off the table. For a while, I went around just making random things levitate and ended up picking myself up a few times, floating away from the ground, when I didn't want to, and having to struggle to put myself down.
I started thinking about what to do next, and immediately thought of Twoshadows, and wondered if I could get here to show up. Standing by a wall in the dining room, that was a full-length, floor-to-ceiling mirror, I looked toward the corner of the hallway and willed her to appear from around the corner. (I think I shouted out something like "Hey, Twoshadows!!" while visualizing her walking around the corner, but I can't remember whether or not I actually said it.) But, it worked like a charm. A straight-haired blonde in a black T-shirt (that had something written in white on the front of it) and jeans came walking around the corner, but she was wearing eyeglasses, and I've never seen TS in eyeglasses. She looked over at me and smiled and I walked up, asking "...are you Twoshadows?" (I was actually surprised how well I recognized her, but the glasses completely threw me off.) She said "Yup, it's me." (or something to that affect). 
I figured we'd better hurry up and find something to get into, so we started to walk down the hallway. I put my arm out to the side and let my hand sink into the mirror, as I walked along it, leaving trails of wake as if the mirror was made out of water. I think we hung around the house for a little while, after that, but I'm not sure.
Sooner or later, we ended up flying through the ceiling and out over the top of the neighborhood. The dream skipped ahead and we were now flying over the ocean. From below, a _huge_ creature that reminded me a lot of a cross between Falcor (from the _Neverending Story_) and the Thirteenth Colossus came up out of the water, beneath us. We dropped out of the air and landed on its back, which seemed to be made up of millions of tiny heads of the same creature, instead of hairs. (Which was _really_ weird, and hard to explain, sufficiently). In any case, we rode on this things back as it ascended from the water, into the air. Wondering what to do next, I remembered TS's having mentioned wanting to take over the galaxy, in one of her DJ posts. I figured that this might be kind of hard, as I've never had much success with going into space, while lucid. So, I wondered if I could bring the fight to us. I stood up straight on the creatures back and held out my hands, trying to envision an entire alien armada coming into view in the air around us, for us to fight. These ships began to haze into view, slowly at first, but then solidly taking shape. Only thing was - the closer we'd get to them, in flight, the more I could see that they were nothing but _balloons_ in the shape of alien spaceships. Not one of them was the real thing. I got kinda of pissed at this and couldn't think of anything else to do.
Don't remember anything else.

----------


## The Cusp

You know, I think I remember reading about someone else who had a dream with TwoShadows wearing glasses.  Damned if I can remember who.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. Wonder if we should ask TS if she wears glasses that she hasn't shown us.  ::D: 

Another good night of virus-induced lucids.

*08/08/2007
"DBZ Itsh."* 
This one was so tight. I had more control than I've had in a _while_. I should get sick more often!
(...joking...I _hate_ being sick.)
I had thought I was in the back of a pet store, but I can't really be sure. It was just a warehouse-looking room with a bunch of cats in cages. Me and about three other people had been trying to catch these cats and we had to pick them up and put them into the cages that were all over the room. Whenever we'd pick them up, these cats would go absolutely _insane_ and start slashing and clawing everywhere, like maniacs. Every now and then, a cat would stab their claws into my arm, like needles, and hang on for dear life. It hurt like Hell, at first, but after a while, I'd started to get used to it. It was while thinking about how strange it was that these cats digging into me didn't hurt, that I realized I was dreaming. Immediately, I got on a telekinesis kick (which is about my favorite 'power' to use, when lucid). Instead of using my hands to move the next cat across the room to the cages, I threw my palm out and smacked it with a telekinetic force, running across the room, behind it, as I slid it over toward the cages. I don't rememver ever picking it up to put it in the cage, though, just getting it to that side of the room.

I heard a lot of yelling from the front of the "store" and I went into the next room. A complete twist of scenery, the front of the "store" looked like being behind the counter of the Tropical Smoothie place in Lake Mary. There was a bunch of guys in dark clothing starting shit with the clerks up front and, knowing I was dreaming, I wasted no time in jumping over the counter and getting in their faces. It wasn't long before I was fighting the whole group and going crazy with telekinesis, pushing them all around without touching them. I threw my hands up at two of them, and through them up into the ceiling tiles (which was fucking hilarious. Heh).

The best part I can remember, specifically, was sticking my arms out toward one guy who ran in at me, stopping him with my mind, turning my body to the left and slinging him _around_ my position, as if I was holding him with my hands, smashing him through the store window that I had been standing next to. _Aweseome_.  ::cooler:: 

*"Dream(s)" Two:* (FA's)
After this, I had a series of FA's, where I'd wake up, in my bed and a different person would be walking into my room. At one point, my aunt came in, with a bag of bud, and we chiefed for a while, lol. Later, Cierra came in and obviously would rather play than sleep. I picked her up and held her over me and started to push her up like she was flying, when I realized that it was a weekday, and I didn't have Cierra on the weekdays. I said looked at her and said "You're not really here right now, are you?" She simply shook her head and said "nope," like it was obvious. I realized I was dreaming, again.

The dream (or my recall of it) skipped ahead and I was now walking down a hallway, still lucid, in some unfamiliar house. I approached an intersecting hall, to the side, and a bedroom directly in front of me. There were two figures leaning over something that was behind the bed. They stood up and turned toward me, neck to navel painted in blood, and coming in my direction, _Resident Evil_ style. The _second_ this happened, I backed away and, through my peripheral, could see another one headed toward me from the perpendicular hall. As a mere reflex, without even thinking, I pushed my hand out toward the one coming from the side, and knocked it back with TK. They started streaming in from the hallway, and I began fighting them all. But, again, (and this has been pissing me off, lately) I couldn't really remember _the fight_. I know I started fighting them all off and threw at least one Kamehameha down the hallway, but all the minor details are completely lost. I used to be able to remember them so much better. Anyway..

After doing the Kamehameha(s), the whole theme turned into a DBZish theme. I was still going through hallways, but in every room was a different DBZ char. I remember fighting at least two of them (again, without remembering what really happened). And I just kinda breezed through them all. At some time it was myself and about three other characters (apparently on my team), and we got stuck into a room where we had to move boxes around, and I moved them all around telekinetically. My lucidity was light and passive, at this point, but I was still able to exert some control. Later, I can only remember that I wanted to fight some more and walked into the middle of a room with a bunch of people behind it. I tried to do a SSj sort of power-up, like I usually do, but was only able to push some pretty intense air out around the room, not get the whole glowing gold thing going on.

Nobody really seemed interested in fighting, for a while. Not that they seemed scared, but nobody just...really _wanted_ to. Finally everybody gave in and it was a free-for-all. The only thing I remember about that part is throwing another weak kamehameha as someone threw something at me, countering it and making it curve into the ceiling.

*08/09/2007
"Breach"*
The first thing I remember is being in a circular sort of rock quarry. I was with a group of friends, seemingly soldiers, and we were up in elevated positions, around a low-point in the quarry. Down low, in the center, there was a crazy motherfucker with a rocket launcher, walking back and forth and talking, having us with our face on the decks of wherever we were positioned because, if we stuck our heads up, he'd fire a rocket at us. We had figured out a plan to take this guy by surprise as he was yapping his face off and, while he was looking the other way, the person next to me handed me a rifle - something like a Springfield, and I only had a few seconds to line up a shot before he turned around, running his mouth in our direction (but there was no scope, and it was far as Hell - very _Call of Duty_ish). I kept trying to take shots, but the gun kept fucking up on me. I'd pull the trigger and nothing would come out. Then I'd pull the trigger and I would feel it jam. I tried to reload (I've never held a working Springfield before, just the locked ones they give you in ROTC) and I could see the bullet in the chamber, and the bolt just kept jamming up, over and over.
Finally, the other guys figured they couldn't wait any longer and rushed the crazy guy in the middle, when he had his back turned. One of them grabbed the barrel of the rocket launcher and they tried to wrestle it away from him. I kept trying to line up a shot and snipe him in the head, but every time I'd pull the trigger, the gun jammed. Finally, in the middle of the fray, one of them pulled out a handgun and capped him in the head.

*Dream Two:*
All I can remember is being out in the ocean. There was a large structure, beside us (us being my self and, again, about three other people), that looked like either at large ship with a small deck beside it, or a large harbor wall, with a small deck beside it. I was in the water, with somebody I can't remember, and kept feeling some large creature brushing against my outer thigh - trying not to freak the fuck out as I "calmly" swam toward the deck.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/10/2007
"Hallucinogen"*
_Holy Shit_.
...I just had one of the freakiest experiences ever. :Eek: 
(Had some DayQuil and a multi-vitamin before bed)

This was probably my clearest experience of waking-world audio slipping into a dream, that I can remember. I have this 2-Part ambient breakbeat set called _Jason Dunne - Mind the Scape_ that I had let loop overnight, because there are some very chilled out songs on the set(s). Now I have listened to different parts of this set - numerous times - but it seems, until now, I've only caught it at various places, (usually either starting it at a certain song I like, in the middle, or waking up later in the night, somewhere in the middle of the set) and never actually heard the intro to the 2nd part of the set - and because of what just happened, I will probably never play this set again, when going to sleep! (I don't know about that, really. It's still a phat set...but anyway...)

To summarize the beginning of the set: The music begins _really_ dark and haunting, progressing along with a sort of rolling echo, as if everything was sort of streaming together. A man's voice comes on, really low, really slow, and begins to tell a story. As he's telling the story, the DJ is doing all kinds of freaky effects with his voice - bringing it high and low, with each sentence, from a normal man's voice, to a _deep_, ghostly voice, as he progresses through the story. _Very creepy_.

So, in this dream, before I'm really conscious of any of the audio, I walk into what seems like a hotel room. There is a huge palate/blanket spread on the floor, and Todd and Joe are both there. They said they had this new sort of hallucinogen, and had made the palate to lay on, while tripping. (By this time, I think the intro had started in the waking world - just the music - and it just hadn't seeped into the dream yet. My mind obviously knew _something_ was going on, though, because the atmosphere was about to change, drastically, in complete relation to the music.) I told them that I wanted in, and we all took hits of this thick black smoke. When it went in, I could feel it radiating through my body, on its way down. We all moved over to the palate and Todd flicked the light out, making the room almost completely dark, except for the light that was coming in through the window. 

Laying down, and staring up at the ceiling, I could feel this smoke all through my body. It was cold; not _too_ cold , but definitely enough for me to notice. The music (right on time) from my PC starting slipping into the dream now, just as I felt myself going under. The world was a deep, rumbling echo, and this man's ghostly voice slowly streamed in from all sides. As he tells the story, the 'hallucinogen' fully kicks in and I'm caught looking at a picture on the wall. I can't remember what the picture was of, but from it, a ghostly apparition slowly phased forward. It was the shadowy ghost of a female, her features shredded down to the bone, on at least 1/3 of her face.  She moved steadily toward us, seeming to grow larger in our visuals. As she did this, her skeletal mouth was moving, eyes gazing aimlessly at us as she told this story (the audio from my PC), in the man's deep voice.

[[Edit:
I realized where I think my mind got the image for the ghost/woman. My screensaver is a slideshow of everything in my "Art" folder, which is also made up of a bunch of pics I get off of the net, as well as my own. I'd gotten up at about 1AM to use the bathroom and, when I laid(sp?) back down, I caught a glimpse of one of the "Celebrity Cyborg" pics I got off of Worth1000.com, in a contest where people used Photoshop and turned pics of celebs into cyborgs.

It was this one, of Denise Richards:


I _distinctly_ remember thinking that I was going to have to do something about that image being on the slideshow, because it's not exactly the most pleasant thing to wake up to, in the middle of the night.
Lo' and behold, it came back to completely own me, in this dream. Lol.]]

In all seriousness; it was fuckin _horrifying_. Strangely enough, though, it was _thrilling_, at the same time. I was instantly filled with the sense of a virtual _omnipresence_, in the room. The room was big enough to where I could see nothing off to my side, but darkness, and not only did I see this ghost in front of me, getting closer, I felt like someone I couldn't see was standing _right beside_ me, in the shadows. We all flattened against the palate and I tried to shut my eyes, but it was like everything went white, instead of black, and I could see a dark rendition of the ghost, still, steadily coming forward and telling this chilling-sounding story.

The situation grew more and more intense (as did the storytelling, and accompanying music). Until, finally, the intro came to something of a climax, my brain simultaneously drawing the ghost backward, into the painting, the feeling of the presence leaving along with it. I opened my eyes, and the lights were on, again. Todd, Joe and I had just finished the (short) trip, and we were completely psyched. We were staring at each other like "Oh...my...._God_......WTF.."  ::shock::  and breathing hard with these crazy grins on our faces. It was like riding-out a bad trip and just....loving every minute of it. 
..._Weird_ feeling.

Todd looks over and, as if giving me a pop-quiz, asked "Greg! What story was that??" smiling like he already knew, and just wanted to test me. I thought for a while, and said "Uh....the Tell-Tale Heart?" The were both like "Hell yeah! Good call!" all surprised. I was surprised as Hell, too, seeing as how I'd just pulled that one out of my ass.

At just this time the dream slowly began fading away, and this really lighter/up-tempo sort of song was gradually coming in (the next song in the set, after the intro), filling the hotel room, from all angles. It was _perfect_. It felt like we'd gone through a haunted ride or something, at a theme park, and this was the reception music after you've gone through the 7th level of Hell, and had finally arrived back at the lobby. Lol. It carried over into the waking world, as I woke up, lying there in my bed, breathing hard, listening to the music and realizing that everything had just been a dream. I still wasn't quite sure if the dream had ended, because the musical transition was seamless - It felt like the two worlds had merged. I checked my clock a few times and made sure I was awake, then got up to my computer. The first thing I did was confirm that what I was hearing was a part of the set I was listening to by scanning back a bit and playing the intro again. Sure enough, it was the same thing I'd heard in my dream. Listening to it gave my chills and I had to stop listening to it, seeing that ghostly image in my head. I took the time to remember a sentence of the 'story' and then I typed it into Google to see if I was right about the title. Turns out I was wrong and it wasn't the _Tell-Tale Heart_ but some spoken (not sung) lyrics to a Duran Duran song - Drive-By. Haha. 

...It actually seemed like it lasted a lot longer, when the ghost was telling it to us. Probably because I was scared shitless, and time seemed to stand still.  ::chuckle:: 

...Damn, what an experience, though. I gotta get ready for work in about an hour, so I seriously doubt I'm going back to sleep. Heh.

(By the way, I'm thinking of chopping up the set and posting the audio on here, so people can hear what it sounded like. It's actually a great ambient set, barring the creepy-as-hell intro. I also can't help but notice that this was a _really_ freaky way to begin my (deceased) dad's birthday, that I'll probably never forget.  ::shock::  )

[[Edit 2:
I had just enough time, before work, to upload the set. I had to break it down into 3 sections, because it's pretty long. The intro I'm talking about is, of course, at the beginning of section 1.]]
http://media.putfile.com/Jason-Dunne...-First-Section
http://media.putfile.com/Jason-Dunne...Second-Section
http://media.putfile.com/Jason-Dunne...-Third-Section

----------


## The Cusp

Awesome dream!  Was the audio your were hearing true to the recording, or was your dream distorting it any?

A pretty long and detailed one as well.  Now that i think of it, the dreams I've had where I did hallucinogens all came out very long and detailed as well.

----------


## Twoshadows

What a cool dream that you had about me...





> A straight-haired blonde in a black T-shirt (that had something written in white on the front of it) and jeans came walking around the corner



Cool...I do sometimes wear a black T-shirt with jeans.







> but she was wearing eyeglasses, and I've never seen TS in eyeglasses.



That's funny. Like The Cusp said, that's the second time someone has dreamed about me wearing glasses. Skysaw was the other one. I should find some glasses and take a picture of myself in them and post it because that seems to be how you guys think of me....:p






> I put my arm out to the side and let my hand sink into the mirror, as I walked along it, leaving trails of wake as if the mirror was made out of water.



Very cool....






> The dream skipped ahead and we were now flying over the ocean.





I love it...

The interesting thing is that on Monday and Tuesday I actually was at the ocean. One of the afternoons I was on a boat zipping across the water. As I stared at the water going by (I was standing at the very front), I could visualize myself flying over the water very low... almost skimming the water. And it felt so real. I knew it was because I had flown so many times in my LDs. I then looked at the people around me and I had this "superiority moment" as I thought, "I'll bet I'm the only one here who really knows what it feels like to fly.".... ::D: 





> We dropped out of the air and landed on its back, which seemed to be made up of millions of tiny heads of the same creature, instead of hairs. (Which was _really_ weird, and hard to explain, sufficiently). In any case, we rode on this things back as it ascended from the water, into the air.



And the dream gets even better. What an interesting creature. I love how your mind comes up with the most creative things.






> I remembered TS's having mentioned wanting to take over the galaxy, in one of her DJ posts. I figured that this might be kind of hard, as I've never had much success with going into space, while lucid.



Well, that was a good try. We'll have to keep working on this one.

And thanks for having me show up! I know I had a great time.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Cusp:
Everything sounded pretty clear, as far as levels and tone, but I could hardly understand the words that the guy/ghost was saying. Pretty soon, the only thing I could simply focus on, was the face of the ghost getting bigger and closer. It began to sound like the guy's voice was starting to slur, and all the words just kinda ran together. It was like my _mind_ was still aware of this story being told, though, and it's like I didn't really _need_ to hear them clearly, to follow along - which was kinda strange. Haha.

TS:
Yeah, that was a damn cool dream, and one of the few, successful times that I've summoned someone, in an LD.  ::cooler::  I'd like to try my hand at starting an intergalactic war, again. I could almost _feel_ it, and that would have been badass.  ::ninja:: 
And I'm glad you had a good time on your trip. That's awesome that you actually _were_ "flying" out over the ocean on Monday/Tuesday! Heh. I always like leaning out over the front of a boat, too. It really does feel so much like flying over the ocean, in a dream, which is cool because it shows you how true-to-life some of the things that we experience in dreams can be.  ::content:: 

*08/12/2007
"The Sound of 300"*
I went to sleep after starting the movie _300_ on my PC. What I didn't realize, because I feel asleep before the movie really even got started, was how _LOUD_ I had my speakers set to.
I had a dream where my Dad and I were sitting in a living room, somewhere, and playing a board game. It was something like Monopoly, but had a deck of playing cards integrated into it. Coming from _his_ stereo, that was right next to us, was the audio from the movie _300_. (and of course, I didn't find this strange at all, even noticing that it wasn't actually playing on the tv.  ::rolleyes:: ). 

That's all I really remember about the dream. There was another dream after it, that had something to do with being outside, but I can't remember that one, as of now.

Anyway, I woke up, and my entire fucking room was shaking. The (still looping) movie was _insanely_ loud. I still don't understand how I could have started the movie, with the volume that high, and not noticed...let alone _slept_ through it for about 4 hours.

----------


## Twoshadows

> TS:
> Yeah, that was a damn cool dream, and one of the few, successful times that I've summoned someone, in an LD.



Well, then that's really great that you had such an easy time doing it. And I feel honored that it was me.... :smiley: 






> I'd like to try my hand at starting an intergalactic war, again. I could almost _feel_ it, and that would have been badass.



It would be so neat to get to the point where something on this grand scale were possible. I think you're a lot closer to accomplishing this than I am. So I will anxiously await your accomplishment on this. Of course--make sure I'm there to see this...well, and not only watch....but that I kick some alien butt too.  ::D: 






> And I'm glad you had a good time on your trip. That's awesome that you actually _were_ "flying" out over the ocean on Monday/Tuesday!



Thanks, yeah, I had a great trip. I saw dolphins while I was "flying" over the ocean. I'll post pictures soon.


Oh, and I wanted to mention that in my dream last night I remember a breif image of the creature that you dreamed about that we rode in your LD. I don't remember much but I do remember seeing the little heads and saying to myself, "Wow...there it is...that's _exactly_ how I pictured O's creature to look like!"

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oh, and I wanted to mention that in my dream last night I remember a breif image of the creature that you dreamed about that we rode in your LD. I don't remember much but I do remember seeing the little heads and saying to myself, "Wow...there it is...that's _exactly_ how I pictured O's creature to look like!"



Hahaha. That's awesome.  ::D:  I'm gonna have to go check out your journal, when I get home. Can't wait to see those vacation pics, too. You always take the best pics, so I'm sure there'll be some good ones in there!

*08/13/2007**
Party at Mikes / Underground Facility*
Dont remember very much of this one. I know that it was back in my old neighborhood, at night, and I was going to Mikes house  only Mike was living where Mark lived, IRL. There were a bunch of people around the house, and he was obviously having a party or something. Even though his house was still a duplex, it had these two huge archways in the yard. Each one consisted of two pillars with a flat row of stone set atop the two pillars. One was about 50 ft high, and the other was about 35-40 feet high. 
We would take turns swinging from these things, for fun, on long ropes, ending up landing on a set of mattresses, a little ways away. 
I know that some of the people at the party had kids there, too. Since it was late at night, most of the kids were supposed to be sleeping in a room and we were supposed to be trading off the job of checking on them and keeping watch, to make sure they were behaving and/or sleeping.
Later in the dream, I learned that there was a massive underground facility, beneath Mikes house. There was some strange operation going on down there, involving aliens (or some other non-human creatures.) The dream quickly took a more militaristic turn, and a bunch of people that I knew were gearing up, weapons and all, and talking about going down into this facility. I wanted to be a part of the group, but someone would have to stay and watch over the kids that were asleep. I kept looking around for Mike, but he seemed to have disappeared, so I was stuck for a while.
My exs dad, who lived a few houses down, came out to have a cigarette. He walked right passed me and, at first, didnt see me. I called out to him and he was surprised to see me again, after so long. We talked for a while, but I cant remember the conversation.
Sometime later, Im pretty sure that Mike had come back, because I remember being down in this underground place - which was enormous, industrial-type place - and hunting these little waist-high creatures around with a huge gun. I dont really remember very much about this part, though, unfortunately.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/14/2007
”But the Point Is…”*
I remember pulling up to a bar/restaurant – something like the Ale House – and sitting inside, with a table full of people. None of them seemed very familiar, though. The restaurant was absolutely _packed_, and I was, more or less, the only black guy in the place. After a while of sitting around, shooting the shit, I had turned around and asked a girl, that was sitting in the booth behind me, something. I can’t remember what it was, but I wasn’t hitting on her or anything. I didn’t even notice that there was a guy sitting right next to her, until he leaned over and slurred something like “Why don’t you leave us alone and take your ass back to Kentucky Fried Chicken?” 

I heard a chorus of collective gasps and “Oh, shit”s from the people at my table, obviously thinking that it was going to be World War III up in the restaurant. Heh. I just kinda looked over at them and smiled, and shook my head. I said “Nah, I’m not even worried about it. I get this kinda thing more often than you’d think. People _that_ ignorant aren’t even worth my time, let alone my effort to fight.” From behind me, I heard the guy stand up. I looked over at him as he came around to my side of the table and started getting all worked up about what I’d just said. He was a fat, flannel-shirt and dirty baseball cap wearing, redneck and was obviously so drunk that he could barely see straight. He was all “What did you say, nigger?? I’ll bust you up (blah blah blah)” 

I remain seated and just shrugged this guy off. I started making cracks at him like “Look, man. I know you feel threatened by black folk and that you have to compensate by puffing out your chest. It’s ok. Everybody deals with their insecurities in different ways. Yours just happens to talking unintelligent bullshit and trying to intimidate others. I understand.” (not exact dialogue, which I can’t remember, it was close to it.)

The people at my table started chuckling a little bit and, by this time, other people around us had started noticing what was going on. The guy got more pissed and was like “Get up! Get up and we’ll see how bad you are!!” Like I said, this guy was obviously hammered - slurring, and wobbling as he stood. He was bigger (read: “just about as tall, but much fatter”) than me, but I can tell that this wouldn’t even be a fight. I’d be surprised if he even landed a punch. Actually, I kinda pitied the guy.

Still, I remained seated and shook my head at the guy. I was like “You know…I _could_ get up. I _could_ wreck this good time that I’m having with my friends, over here, and get drawn into a fight with you. Drunk as you are, I’m sure it wouldn’t be that much work. But _that’s_ not the point. The point is…I don’t wanna fuckin fight you.” He’s like “you’re scared! I know you are! Come on, let’s go!” Without missing a beat, I was like “Scared? Scared of what…a drunken fat man, with a chip on his shoulder and 1/3 of my I.Q.? Please. I mean, you’re not even smart enough to realize that you can’t even stand up straight _on your own_. Why the hell would I feel like I’d have a hard time knocking you down?” (Again, none of this is  verbatim. Just the gist of the conversation. The point is that, with everything this guy said, I had the _perfect_ comeback. I was destroying this guy, in the eyes of the crowd. Heh.) This got a huge laugh from the people at my table, and I just grinned and shrugged my shoulders at the guy, capping it off with what I had said the first time…”But…that’s not the point. The point is…I don’t wanna fuckin fight you.”

He was getting more and more heated, and I just leaned back in my chair and played him down. Finally, the girl that he was sitting with (I think she was the only one with him) got up and started trying to get him to leave with her, obviously embarrassed that this guy was making a complete ass of himself. He fought it off for a little while, but started slowly making his way toward the door with her, walking (practically being dragged) backward and yelling shit across the room at me, the whole time. I can’t remember what it was he said, but there was another exchange of words, while he was near the door. Everyone in the whole restaurant was watching us, and I finally stood up, as if making a speech. I said “Look….” And I went into this whole _looooooooong_ (but nonchalant) series of insults, basically tearing down his intellect, making fun of his drunkenness, and telling him that the best thing he had going for him was that his ladyfriend was trying to protect him. I wish I could remember everything I said, because it lasted about twenty seconds, it was _brilliant_, and it just floooowwwwed off the tongue. But what really did it was that, when I finished, I paused for a second and then waved my hand, dismissively saying “_BUT_…that’s not the point…” and by that time, the entire crowd was just eating it up. They knew exactly what I was going to say and the entire room said it with me:

“The Point is…I Don’t (Crowd: “He Doesn’t…”) Wanna Fuckin Fight You!”

Oh, man. It was _beautiful_.  ::chuckle:: 

The guy got so pissed that he picked up one of the indoor signs and threw it across the room, at nobody in particular. Then I waved my hand again and said “Ok…Management...he’s your problem now. I’m done,” and sat back down. The guy was escorted out and the whole crowd erupted in a cheer. After a moment, a thought crossed my mind and I got up and said, “I’ll be right back.” Someone asked me where I was going, and I said that I was going to go outside and make sure that guy didn’t do anything to my car, laughed and went to the door. (Not quite sure what made me think that guy knew which car was mine.) As I was heading through the inner-doors - which led to a small front room, before the larger Enter/Exit - some other guy ran up behind me and put his hand on my shoulder and said “Hey, man. I just wanted to tell that I _loved_ the way you handled yourself, back there. That was fuckin awesome. Seriously: Good job.” I grinned, thanked him, shook his hand, and walked toward the exit. I don’t remember ever reaching the exit doors, though.

----------


## Moonbeam

::bowdown::  I wish I was that rational in dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

*




But the Point Is



That's an awesome dream with awesome detail.

And funny too....*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I wish I was that rational in dreams.



Haha. Well, I'd be lying if I said that there wasn't a certain level of fun that often comes along with irrationality, in dreams ( ::wink:: ) but tearing someone apart, psychoanalytically, can be just as fulfilling! 





> That's an awesome dream with awesome detail.
> 
> And funny too....



Yeah, I really enjoyed that one. I loved how the crowd was just all into it. It really made me feel 10ft tall and bulletproof, even though I was playing it off like I wasn't even affected by anything that was going on. Hehe. 


==========

Haven't been getting much sleep, for the past couple of days, though. I remember a couple of fragments, here and there, but nothing really worth jotting down.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That dream inspired me, dude.  You must've been loving it.

I can just see you giving this massive speech to a bar crowd as if you were on some bible infomercial. Yeah, that inspiring.   :wink2: 

Your dream self and my dream self should chill sometime, I think.   ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That dream inspired me, dude. You must've been loving it.
> 
> I can just see you giving this massive speech to a bar crowd as if you were on some bible infomercial. Yeah, that inspiring. 
> 
> Your dream self and my dream self should chill sometime, I think.



Hahaha. Yeah, it was great. I straight-up destroyed that guy and he was sooooooooo pissed about it. LOL. It was hilarious to see him start throwing shit around, near the end, because he was just _so_ mad.  ::rolllaugh:: 

And yeah, I agree. We'll have to arrange a rendezvous in the dream world, sometime in the future.  ::cooler:: 

*08/18/2007
Dream One:*
All I remember is being in some traditional, Japanese-style building. My mom, her boyfriend and Cierra were there. There was some type of battle going on and we were all being chased by ninjas. In the dream, I knew what was going on, but my family didn’t really have a clue. I was trying to lead them in escaping this building, while fighting off the ninjas that were coming around every corner.
I don’t remember much of the dream – only one particular scene in a long hallway. I was using dual katanas and remember that the ninjas that I was fighting off were using swords with no tsubas (handguards) on them. For some reason, I found those to be more efficient, and wanted a pair (which is strange, because I’d much rather have tsubas on my swords. At one point, I’d been stripped of one of my swords, and picked up someone’s dagger, so I was fighting with a katana in my right hand, and the dagger on my left. After getting passed a few ninjas, I remember telling my family to hurry up and get through the hallway. The way I said it was really demanding (which is understandable, given the situation) and mom got offended, feeling like I was trying to push her around. I was completely aware of how serious things are and I tried to explain it to her, that we were being stalked, and she wasn’t hearing it. She just went on getting pissed about how I was “telling her what to do.”

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
Something about riding around Deltona with Brian, looking for Aaron. I saw a muscle car - squealing around a corner - that looked like the one my neighbor had bought his son and, for some reason, I looked up and said “There’s Aaron.” We went following this car, looking for him. I can’t remember if it was him or my neighbor in the car, when we caught up to it. I just know that there was a carload of people in there.

*08/20/2007
”Shanked”*
In this dream, I was much younger than I am now, and was at a school that reminded me of my old junior high, back in Houston. I think I even heard its name, sometime through the dream. While walking through this school with a couple of people that obviously knew me, – the hallways were mostly outside - feeling like a completely newbie, I noticed small group of roughneck-looking brothaz off to the side of me. I glanced over that way, not even really “looking”, and one of them looked back at me, obviously not very happy that I was looking that way. Having not really intended to lock eyes, in the first place, I simply looked back in the direction I was going.
I could hear the guy behind me saying something about my looking over there, like my glance was some sort of challenge to him, or something. I tried to just ignore him, and walk further into the large crowd of students that were going from class to class. Passing people, left and right, it only took a few brief glances behind me to see that the guy was steadily coming up through the crowd, as well. 
Before I could do anything about it, this guy comes around from my side. His arm is immediately swinging around toward my chest, and I see the glint of something metallic. My hands fly up, instinctively, and I catch the sides of his fist, but I was a little too slow, and he was a little too strong, as I wasn’t able to keep him from stabbing me in the chest and stomach, a good 7 times or so, in just a second or two (didn’t hurt all that much, though). I knew I had been shanked pretty badly but, by catching his fist with my hands, I saw that I was able to keep the entire blade from the knife from entering my body. 
It was still pretty bad, though. The guy was gone, just as quickly as he had appeared, and I began staggering, almost falling, bleeding through my t-shirt and gasping for air. When the people around me realized what happened, they immediately dropped everything and came to my aid, trying to keep me on my feet. I remember the sky immediately turning to night, somewhere around this time. I was losing a lot of blood, some of which began coming out of my mouth, and I could feel my energy slipping away from me. The school was suddenly on lock-down and there were cops and paramedics, now, all over the scene. 
I don’t remember anything after the paramedics got there, though.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
Something having to do with being on an island, near the mouth of a huge cave in the side of a mountain/volcano. Can’t remember anything about it, though.

----------


## oneironut

Tsk tsk...you never never NEVER boss your mother around, even when you're the only thing standing between her and ninjas.  ::ninja::

----------


## The Cusp

That was a nasty shanking.  And it seemed pretty realistic too.

----------


## Clairity

I just read "shanked".

Your description and the details made it almost too real.. it was even a little "painful" to read (as though it was an event that someone had actually experienced in real life).

I just found your dream journal and will definately be back.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Tsk tsk...you never never NEVER boss your mother around, even when you're the only thing standing between her and ninjas.



Hahaha. Knowing my mom like I do (nicesest, coolest woman in the world...until you piss her off. Heh) that dream and your quote are pretty damn true.  ::chuckle:: 





> That was a nasty shanking. And it seemed pretty realistic too.



Hell yeah it did. The fact that I hardly felt it didn't even matter. The whole situation just felt so real, right down to feeling weak, after bleeding so much. Pretty fuckin scary. There's really no feeling (besides maybe living through _real_ near-death experiences) that compares to waking up from a realistic dream where you've almost died, or did die.





> I just read "shanked".
> 
> Your description and the details made it almost too real.. it was even a little "painful" to read (as though it was an event that someone had actually experienced in real life).
> 
> I just found your dream journal and will definately be back.



Thanks for reading, Clarity!  ::content::  I'm just starting to get back on track with my regular posting, after having been half-assing it so much, lately. 

*08/24/2007
"Body-snatcher" / "Hotel Hell"*
I wish i could remember more of what went on, in this one. I know it was full of crazy shit, but I was groggy as hell, when I woke up, and don't really remember much at all. I know that I was kinda like Superman, in some ways. I had super powers that were unknown to pretty much everyone but myself. I can't remember what the hell they were, though. Anyway, a lot of this dream was in very normal settings, (I distinctly remember a kitchen that looked exactly like my old friend Kellen's parents' kitchen). There was a party or something, where a bunch of people were hanging out.

There was a girl there - somewhat short, with curly, brown hair - that came around the corner, into the kitchen. She walked toward my direction, but obviously didn't plan on stopping, just passing me, and she glared at me, giving me the most evil grin. A deep, disembodied voice suddenly sounded in my head - obviously coming from this chick, telepathically - saying that it knew all about me and my powers, and that it was the voice of some sort of inter-dimensional being that had hidden itself away in this girl's body. While saying this, the girl's face twisted and pulled back into a demonic sneer, (if anyone has seen _The Devil's Advocate_, you know what I'm talking about), and then fixed itself. This being basically challenged me to a fight.

I really don't remember very much, besides that scene (  :Sad:  ) but I do remember that we had a massive fight, and am left with hazy remnants of visual images, but any sort of structure, really, is gone. I do know that, much later, (I think this was the same dream, but I'm not really sure) my mom, her boyfriend and I were in this other building, like an old hotel or something, and some of the occupants were trying to kill us. There was a trap that almost got my mom's boyfriend, where there was this one door, alone in a corner (We were on one of the higher floors). There was a sign that had something written on it that was meant to arouse curiosity. (can't remember what it said, though) My mom's b/f went over to read the sign and I, for some reason, yelled at him to get away from the door. Just as I said this, the _entire_ building did a sideways bend (like a bendy straw, leaning with a motion meant to throw whoever was standing near the door, into the door. Mom's b/f jumped out of the way, just in time, and the door opened - showing itself to be a door to nowhere. It just opened up to the outside and, being on a higher floor, whoever was standing near it would have fallen straight out and down to the ground.

After the door trap didn't work, we were physically attacked by someone who, at first, had just looked like an old lady that worked at the "hotel." When she attacked us, though, we could see that she was some kind of mutant or something, with the head of a dog growing out of her back, over one of her shoulder blades.  ::wtf2::  I remember struggling to fight her, for a little while, but nothing really after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/03/2007*
Logging in from a friend's, in the Keys, but I will be heading back home today, so I may or may not have time to expand on these notes, tonight.

School stadium. Lucid while going upstairs. Jumping through bleachers. Aerial off top of bleachers. GIrls. Alley. Shadows on walls. Freddy Krueger. Fighting him at first, made my own nails grow. Got framed for something, on campus. Locked up. Saw guy get thrown into a cell, through a cell that was way too small for him. Got lucid again. Started looking around for Freddy. Phasing through walls to escape. Then phased through ceiling. Landed on roof. Tried to remember key words. Looked at hands, a few times -green and wrinkled. Around campus, jumping onto/off rooftops. Sorority-type party. Girl that was familiar, can't remember who it was. Up against wall. Three tits. Broken up, somehow.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *09/03/2007*
> Girl that was familiar, can't remember who it was. Up against wall. Three tits.



Maybe it was the girl from Total Recall.

Hope you're having a good time!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Freddy again? 
You're going to have to kick his butt once and for all and get him out of your dreams. 

3 tits huh?
*waits for a possible explenation of that one*
 :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Maybe it was the girl from Total Recall.
> 
> Hope you're having a good time!



Lmfao. Awesome. That is EXACTLY who I was thinking about, after I woke up.  ::goodjob2:: 
I know it wasn't her, though. I have the feeling it was someone I know, but I can't remember who.

And, I had a _great_ time, thanks!  ::content:: 






> Freddy again?
> You're going to have to kick his butt once and for all and get him out of your dreams.
> 
> 3 tits huh?
> *waits for a possible explenation of that one*



Heh. You'll be surprised to see what happened when I faced him, this time. (I'll write this dream out tomorrow. I promise.  ::wink::  )

And there wasn't much of an explanation on the three tits thing. It confused me even more than it does you, I'm sure. Lol.

[Edit:
...you know, "promise" really is a strong word.  :tongue2: 
It got late fast, and I'm going to crash. I got this last dream, last night's dream and (hopefully) tonight's dream to write up, tomorrow.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Damnit. I haven't been having a lot of luck recording my dreams, lately (I finally got pissed off and decided I'd just update my journal, whenever I got around to it). I had the Freddy dream all typed up a while ago and sent it to my work email. It got caught in the "potential virus" filter, which holds emails for a couple of days and, before I could get a chance to get the email...the fuckers laid me off. Bastards. 
Anyway. I had a bunch of the others typed up, over the past few days, and was too careless to save the document. Had a power surge after a while and lost all of it.  :Sad:  Oh well. Some of them are gone, completely, some I can only remember fragments of.


*09/03/2007
"Freddy vs. Oneironaut: Round Three"*
I was in a college stadium. It was pretty much empty, besides a few people here and there. While walking through the bleachers, I began asking myself "...what the fuck am I doing in a stadium??" I was instantly lucid. I began running and jumping through the bleachers, doing these high jumps from level to level. Finally, I was at the very top level of the stadium. I ran forward and did this insanely high flip with a half-twist that carried all the way out over the bleachers, and into the middle of the football field. Before landing, I had intended to make the ground break under my feet (because that would have been dope), but all I got was a massive BOOOOOOOM, when I landed, which was pretty cool, in itself. There were some girls standing around on the sidelines, and I went to talk to them, but I don't remember our conversation.

Later, I was roaming around the campus, at night, and came to this section with a bunch of small buildings, close together. I got the feeling that someone was following me and could see someone's shadow lurking around, stalking me. I walked into an open alley and looked down in one direction. Freddy Krueger was standing there, in an arrogantly casual stance. Slowly, he started walking in my direction. Having been about fed-up with Freddy in my dreams, I decided we were going to have a little one-on-one. I held up my hand and visualized nails growing from them. They shot out of the ends of my fingertips, matching his, and I ran toward him, he running back at me. We clashed in the center and had this badass nail-to-nail fight. We were perfectly blocking and dodging everything the other was throwing, and whenever we would block, claws-to-claws, sparks were shooting out from between us. It was fuckin tight. Finally, he actually gave up! He said that I was damn good and that he respected me for my skills (I don't know whether he meant fighting skill or dream control skill, but I'll take it either way. Haha) and that he would now by my ally, and a sort of dream guide. (Freddy Kruger is my dream guide?? Badass. Lol.)

Some time later, I had lost lucidity, and was in one of the classrooms. I was suddenly rushed by campus police, having been framed for something I didn't do. They took me down into a sort of school jail, where a few more people were locked up. I saw that one of these cells had a door in it that was only about 2 feet high. It was more like a window than a door. The guards came in with another detainee and actually shoved him through the tiny opening, folding his body in half, backward, to fit him into the space. I was lucid again. I wanted to look around for Freddy, so I started phasing through the walls and going from room to room. He was nowhere to be found, though, so I decided to go straight up. I phased up as high as I could, until I passed through the roof and landed on top of it. Standing on the roof, I took the time to look at my hands - they were all green and wrinkled. (I actually did this more than once, but I can't remember when the other time was). Then, I went jumping from rooftop to rooftop, around the campus, which was a lot of fun. I landed in front of a sorority house type building, where there was a massive party going on. I went inside and joined in, and met somegirl that seems _really_ familiar. Dunno who she was, though. Before long, we were making out up against a wall. Then, in a standing position, I pretty much just lifted one of her legs and we started going at it. I realized, after working her bra off that she had three tits (exactly like the chick in total recall.  ::goodjob2::  @ Moonbeam) even though her bra had only been built for two. Awkward as it was, it didn't stop us though, and we kept going at it. Sooner or later, though, something happened in the crowd that caused us to stop, but I can't remember what it was.


*09/09/2007
Dream (Fragment) One:*
In an huge music store with a bunch of acoustic guitars hanging from racks, all over the place. Isaac was there, and we were sitting around playing all the guitars.

*Dream Two:
"Suele"*
Was sitting in my backyard with J.O. (an attractive ex co-worker) We were sitting around drinking and talking, while I played my acoustic guitar. Sooner or later, I'd started getting kinda flirty with her and, before I knew it, I was getting _really_ disoriented, and starting to black out. When I "woke up," the next day, J.O. told me she had spiked my drink with some hallucinogen called "Suele" (It was supposed to be something in Spanish, but I don't think it's an actual word). Supposedly, she did it because she knew that, some time during the night, I would make a pass at her, and she used that to keep me sedated, so I wouldn't hit on her. LOL. Anyway, later that day, we were supposed to take some sort of company trip, and L.Q. was there (J.O.'s friend that I really had a thing for). She had just gotten back from Puerto Rico and had these two studly Spanish guys helping her with her things. The last part I remember of L.Q. being in the dream was that she was getting on the plane that J.O., myself and one of my male co-workers (can't remember who it was) were getting on. 

The dream skipped ahead and we had already landed. It was night time and I was in a car. The guy I worked with was driving and J.O. was in the passenger seat. L.Q. was nowhere to be found, but I was stuck in the backseat with the guys that had been carrying her things. Trying to make conversation, I asked one of them if I could see the guitar that it looked like he was holding. They both looked at each other and started laughing. I was wondering what they were laughing about and the one with the "guitar" said "Here, man. Here's my 'guitar'," laughing even harder. He handed it to me and it turned out to be just a hat. It seemed that I had mistaken the bottom of his hat as the hollow of an acoustic guitar that he didn't actually have. They both had a good laugh about it, and I was embarassed as shit. 

Later, one of the guys had disappeared and I was sitting in the back with the one that had the hat. He picked up a jar of something and was like "What's this?" J.O. turned around in her seat and said "That's Suele." The guy was like "Oh yeah? What's it taste like?" and he started to take a swig of it." I said "Whoa! Hold on, man. You don't want to drink that shit!" He told me to shut up, or something, and started gulping it down. Knowing, now, what this shit was, I was like "No, SERIOUSLY, you don't want to do that!!" and I tried to grab the jar out of his hand, spilling a lot of it all over my hands, while he tried to wrestle it back. He snatched it from me and, as if trying to show of, downs most of the entire jar-full. Passively, after having turned back around in her seat to face the front, J.O. called back to me, saying "Don't get any of that stuff on you. It'll absorb through your skin, and you'll feel the effects too." I started thinking "....oh shit," because I had already gotten it all over me.

Shortly after, the guy next to me started bugging out. I mean REALLY bugging out. He started screaming and ranting about how he was seeing all kinds of crazy shit. Everyone in the car started getting scarred, and things were getting really chaotic. Suddenly, the guy froze up and stared out the front windshield. He started pushing back in his seat and started wailing something like "It's coming!! Do you see it?! IT'S COMING!!! That Demon is coming right at us!!!" J.O. and my other co-worker were like "There's nothing out there. We don't see anything."

...but I could see it.

It was hazy and see-through, from my perspective, and I figured that this was because I only had a small amount of the Suele in my system, but there was a creepy-looking demon thing that had jumped onto the hood of our car. It crawled around the passenger side, passed J.O.'s window and toward the back seat, closer to the guy I was sitting next to. I saw the guy start going crazy, trying to fight this _thing_ off as it tried to crawl in his window. We were both screaming and yelling as if it was actually happening even though, in my mind, I could tell that it was nothing but a hallucination because I could see right through it. Finally, the guy beside me grabbed a hold of the demon, by the neck, and slung it away from the car, dropping it off of an embankment that we'd been driving next to. I spent the next few minutes trying to calm this guy down, but he was going absolutely apeshit. At one of the times, when I looked back at him, he - and his whole section of the car - was covered in blood. _His_ blood. And he was still wide-eyed and twitching, freaking out like there was an axe-weilding murderer after him. 

He suddenly looked past me, out my window, and said something like "Oh, God!!" I turned my head to see a UFO flying parallel to us. It was tilting back and forth, as it flew, and obviously keeping a watchful eye on us. After a short while, it accelerated and shot out ahead of us. I could see it land on the side of the road, as we were coming closer. Of course, the driver and J.O. still couldn't see what we were seeing, but I kept telling the driver "Don't Stop! Don't Stop!" Apparently, though, he was coming up to a place where he _had_ to stop (which was strange, now that I think about it, because we were way out in the desert or whatever). The car began slowing down, and I could see a figure standing on the side of the road. It was the alien. He was standing there, just waiting for us to pull up to him. As if the driver could see the alien and was picking him up as a passenger, the car slowed to a stop right in front of the alien (which was a green, almost "Mars Attacks" looking alien, without the massive head). I knew, deep down, that this was just a hallucination but, as we stopped, I saw the alien slowly lift his hand toward me, holding some sort of gun. Though part of me knew that it was just a hallucination, I, instinctively, rolled down my window and grabbed the barrel of the alien's gun, snatching it out of his hand with the strangest feeling of unthreatened agitation (which was actually kinda funny. It's like I didn't give a damn about the alien and was just like "Ugh. Damnit. GIVE ME THAT!" Haha). 

The car started rolling again and I turned to see the alien getting back into his UFO and flying off in the opposite direction.

*09/10/2007
"Carlito's Way"*
I can hardly remember this one.
Me and someone else were something like private investigators, and were checking out this drug spot in a house in my old neighborhood. Inside, there was some kinda crime ring being run by an old "friend" of mine, C.Q. Inside, if I remember correctly, I had tried to bust CQ, and he had taken my partner hostage, holding him with an X-acto knife to his throat. We were in a small bedroom and C.Q. kept walking closer, holding my partner, and kept slashing me on my hand, with the blade, every time I'd try to help my partner. I do remember noticing how the slashes didn't actually hurt, though, and so I kep trying to save him. After some time, we got loose. We were running away from the house and CQ had called his squad to hunt us down. Running through the Lake Mary area, a black S.U.V. began chasing us. The only other thing I remember is that, sometime during the chase, I tried to call someone on my cellphone. I had to set it down on an electrical box, for some reason, and the S.U.V. pulled up beside us. With the phone still on, someone tried to shoot at it, and I swiped my hand upward and knocked it into the air, causing them to miss and hit the power box that it was sitting on. I caught the phone as it came down, and we continued running toward my old neighborhood.


*09/11/2007
"The Witch from Spirited Away"*
I had gone to sleep with _Spirited Away_ looping on my PC. I dreamt I was in some castle, and had Cierra with me. There was an old witch that owned the castle, that was exactly like Ubaba(or however you spell it), the old witch that ran the bathhouse in the movie, except she didn't have exaggerated features like the cartoon character, and looked much more realistic. I was sitting on the floor with Cierra, playing with some toys, when (if I remember correctly) one of the toys, somehow, ended up outside. 

I walked out of a heavy glass door and into the courtyard, where the old witch's HUGE dog was sleeping - and by "HUGE", I mean "twice the size of an elephant" HUGE. I had to creep around the yard to get the toy, to try not to wake up the dog. I made it back inside but, later, was forced to go back out into the courtyard (can't remember why). This time, the dog woke up. He started chasing after me, growling and barking, and basically trying to eat me, and we ran through the house, making a huge mess of things. Finally, I came to a dead end where there was a big cargo/trap door in the floor. I stopped and dove to the side, and the dog tried to stop, but his momentum carried him passed me, making him slide into the corner, and right over the trap door. I don't remember whether or not a pulled a lever, or it just happened, but the trap door opened and the dog fell it. On it's way down, it reached out with one "hand" and grabbed me by the leg, pulling me into the hole, but I caught the edge and was hanging on (like Gandalf vs. the Balrog, in Lord of the Rings). 

I looked below me and saw this massive chamber. The dog had fallen down to the lowest level (the chamber was very dim, and I could barely see the bottom, from this high. I ended up slipping off, falling a few feet and landing on a ledge. There was a huge cylinder in the center of the room that stretched from the floor to the ceiling, and had these little platforms I could use to get to different levels of the chamber (much like a video game), so I started making my way lower and lower. At some point, I remember the dog actually helping me complete this, by letting me jump onto its back to get across a jump I couldn't make by myself, but I don't remember much of that part.)

Now at the bottom of this chamber, there were suddenly about 2 other people with me. Can't remember who they were. We were looking for a way out of this chamber, and there was a big locker in one corner. Beside the locker, there was a barrel full of swords. I figured they would be helpful because none of use knew what was down here and we might have to fight our way out. I looked over to the locker, and saw that there was a little padlock on it. I broke it open, with something, and opened the locker. It was full of guns. FULL of guns - ammo hanging in belts and clips all over the place. I picked up a little black handgun, like a glock and was just about to reach for a clip, when this _massive_ door swung open, on the wall next to me. The old witch came storming in, with a gun (just like mine) in her hand. Even though I didn't have time to load the gun, I bluffed by swinging it up in her direction, so we were both pointing guns at each other. Ironically, she laughed, and pulled her trigger about three or four times. Nothing happened but a series of clicks. She said something like "Snooping around in things that don't belong to you, I see? You're just _so_ clever, aren't you? These guns have all been decommissioned. None of them work." She didn't seem to notice my having not put the clip in, but implied that it wouldn't have made any difference. 

Then, behind her, a giant walked in - a good 40 feet tall - and he was obviously _really_ pissed off. She introduced him as her son (the witch in the anime had a giant for a son, but they only show him as a baby. He still a few feet taller than she was. In this dream, though, he was a full grown man.) The giant stepped toward me, mad that I had been going through his mom's chamber. He said something like "Some niggaz have no respect," with a bit of a hip-hop accent. The witch gave him the order to crush me and so he stomped down toward me. I dove out of the way and ran to the barrel with the swords. I pulled one up and noticed that they all happened to be fake. Some of them were made of foam, and some were just flat pieces of sheet metal with no sharp edges. I knew I was in deep shit.

Hanging on to one of these metal "swords" I had to dodge and dive away from this giant's leg as he continuously tried to stomp on me. I remember, at one point, swinging the metal around at him like a bat and swatting him on the leg with it. It obviously hurt like hell, because he yelled and backed up. I don't remember anything after that, though.

*09/13/2007
"If You Love Something..."*
I was vacationing in Mexico, and at some theme park. I met this gorgeous girl there, and we started talking, obviously attracted to each other. We spent the whole day hanging out with each other at the park, until I had to leave and we both just figured we'd probably never see each other again. Some looooooong time later, (months or a year, I can't remember). I'd taken a second trip to Mexico and that same theme park. I saw the same girl in the crowd, and we were both in shock. We were instantly crazy about each other, like it was fate that we'd just happened to be there, on the same day, again. Again, we were inseparable as we went through the theme park. I remember one haunted house where I put on a pair of boxing gloves and was (play)fighting off all of the monsters and ghosts. I had a brief stint of lucidity in this haunted house but I kept feeling myself beginning to wake up, so I decided to just relax and focus on the content of the dream. It took me a few moments, but things became more solid, and my lucidity faded.

[Aside: One year, when my friends and I went to Halloween Horror Nights, at Universal Studios, I had bought one of those fake lightsabers and was going around harassing all of the monsters, like I saw some sort of demon hunter. Haha. I think I may do that again, this year, if we go.  ::chuckle::  Anyway, back to the dream...]

So we spent the day together and (strangely enough, my ex and her husband were there, and hanging out with us) it was already night time. The park was closing and they were starting to kick everybody out. We got out to where all the cars were parked, and she was leaving on a bus. As the bus was about to pull off, I was talking to her through the window and (finally) pulled out my cellphone and asked her for her number. She was telling me her number just as the bus was beginning to pull away and as I was trying to put it into my phone, I realized that my phone was all fucked up. I tried to go to the phonebook area, where I can put numbers, and pulled up a game of solitaire instead. I tried to back out of that and went to another game, and then to an options screen, and then to an illegible screen with a whole bunch of random characters all over it. It was PISSING ME OFF, and the girl's bus was leaving. I was tried to keep up with it long enough for her to repeat her number, while I tried to get to my phonebook, but the bus ended up pulling away before I was able to get the damn thing to work.  :Sad: 

*09/14/2007*
Something about cooking eggs for mom and Jim and putting ketchup on Jim's (because I know he likes ketchup on his eggs) but then he's like "no no no no" and told me how much he hates ketchup on his eggs.

----------


## mark

Ah man your lucids are great!! so much fun to read! 

I have always wanted some kind of fight in a lucid. Also your dreams are so detailed, I have alright recall but man it pales in comparison to yours same goes with my lucids lol I dunno how you stay dreaming for so long I just wake up. 

Any tips on getting the most detail out of a dream? or does it just come with time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks for the feedback, man!  ::content:: 

As far as staying dreaming: The best technique I've read about is looking at my hands. It actually works when looking at objects around me, as well, but seems to work best with my hands. I just stare at the detail on my hands while focusing on bringing the surrounding atmosphere into focus. If I do this early on in the dream, and again every couple of minutes, they will usually last longer. When I feel myself starting to wake up, I'll just try to relax and not think about waking up, and try not to become to dettached from the dream. It doesn't work all the time, though. Often, when I feel myself starting to wake up, there's nothing I can do about it.

As far as detail: I really can't help you on that one. Haha. I have _really_ strong visualization and imagination, in waking life, so the only explanation I can assume is that that, carries over to my dreams as well. But, I honestly don't know. That's just a guess.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Oh well. Some of them are gone, completely, some I can only remember fragments of.



That sucks! Getting laid off too, what bummer. :Sad: 





> I realized, after working her bra off that she had three tits (exactly like the chick in total recall.  @ Moonbeam) even though her bra had only been built for two.



Aha! Do I know my Arnold movies or what? That bra sounds kind of painful.





> I had a brief stint of lucidity in this haunted house but I kept feeling myself beginning to wake up, so I decided to just relax and focus on the content of the dream. It took me a few moments, but things became more solid, and my lucidity faded.





Hey that's the lucid task of the month.

Cool dreams!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That sucks! Getting laid off too, what bummer.



Hell yeah it does.  :Sad:  
...But, hey, shit happens, right?  ::wink:: 





> [COLOR=#0000ff]Aha! Do I know my Arnold movies or what? That bra sounds kind of painful.



Haha. Yeah. It was weird how I didn't notice she had three, before it came off. The third one just kinda "appeared". 





> Hey that's the lucid task of the month.



 :tongue2:  
lol





> Cool dreams!



Thanks!!  ::content::

----------


## The Cusp

Holy crap!  You had a great night of dreaming.

Love that claw fight!  I can really picture it, my kind of fun.  

 ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock:: Three boobs?  Way to go!  You should have dreamed yourself another hand!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Holy crap!  You had a great night of dreaming.
> 
> Love that claw fight!  I can really picture it, my kind of fun.  
> 
> Three boobs?  Way to go!  You should have dreamed yourself another hand!



LOL. Damn. Three hands...now why the hell didn't I think of that??  ::doh:: 

These were all spread out over a few days. I was just catching up, since I've been away from my DJ for so (read: "too") long.

And that claw fight was awesome. It was really fast and anime-ish. The sparks were really big and exaggerated and lit up the whole alley.  ::cooler::

----------


## Moonbeam

I got mixed up, the haunted house is for next month.  Don't tell anybody.  :wink2: 

PS Do you think this picture in my sig is too big now?  You said it was too small, so I made it bigger, but now it's huge, and I can't seem to get it in-between.  So do you think I should I keep it like this, or go back down to the small size?  I don't want to be one of those huge-sig people, which I think I've become.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I got mixed up, the haunted house is for next month.  Don't tell anybody.



Haha. Ok.  Secret's safe with me.  ::ninja:: 





> PS Do you think this picture in my sig is too big now?  You said it was too small, so I made it bigger, but now it's huge, and I can't seem to get it in-between.  So do you think I should I keep it like this, or go back down to the small size?  I don't want to be one of those huge-sig people, which I think I've become.



Yeah, it's a bit big. I'll resize it for ya.  ::wink:: 

*09/16/2007
"The Karate Master"*
Had some B6 last night, so these were _really_ vivid, and was this [ ] close to having an LD, but I was also tired as Hell and didn't spend too much time on actually trying to recognize the dream state, so I was just missing clues all over the place. 

This one began with a false awakening. I was in my old house and the room was dark. I looked beside me and there was a baby swing sitting there. Cierra was in it, and she was a baby again. Having not paid too much attention to it, at first, and turned away. I heard a noise and then turned back to look at the swing. Cierra was now older, maybe 5, and was climbing out of the swing by herself. The swing tilted over, but Cierra landed on her feet. Without even looking at me, she opened my room door and walked out. I got out of bed and followed her, noticing that the kitchen light was on. She walked down the hall, toward the living room and, when I got there, I was surprised to see that my living room was FULL of people. A large portion of my friends and family members were just lounging around and watching TV, even my friend that lives in California was there. I stopped and just stared at all of them. They all just looked at me and smiled, and went back to whatever they were doing.

I looked at a clock (and I digital one, at that. I should slap myself for not doing a reality check) and it said it was 10:40 at night. The gears in my head just barely started turning and I finally said to them. "You know...It's strange enough that I remember going to bed at around 3am, and that clock says it's, somehow, 10:40..but...._what the fuck are all of you doing here??_"  ::wtf::  B, from Cali gave me some bullshit explanation (that I can't remember, right now) and it was somehow enough to throw me off. I walked into the kitchen and opened the freezer. There was (among other things) a half-eaten french-bread pizza in it. I closed the freezer door and walked back into the living room. It was now daytime and most of my friends and family had disappeared. Instead, Cierra and a bunch of kids were hanging around the living room. They all seemed really happy to see me and said that they had been waiting for me to come back, so we could practice martial arts together. I helped them move some of the furniture and we cleared out a large space in the living room and started messing around with some basic martial arts moves.

After a while, the door opened and another, older, kid walked in. With her, was some big, barrel-chested man with a bald head and a black karate gi on. She introduced him as a "master" that was hear to spar all the kids. The kids were now, suddenly, teenagers and dressed in karate gis of their own. There were three different styles of gi, each defining a different level of skill. So I sat back in the dining room area and gave them their space, watching. It was an awesome sight. This guy was just plowing through these kids, but they were definitely putting up a great effort. The master was taking a different approach to each of the different skill levels. He was somewhat gentle to the kids with the all-white gis, the beginners, used a moderate level of control with the kids with a red sash, the intermediates, and absolutely _destroyed_ the advanced students in the white/black Akido-style gis. He was just bouncing back and forth between all these kids, like Jackie Chan, as they rushed him, all at once. One of the girls did this sick combination where she jumped at him with a hurricane kick, which he stepped back from. As she landed, she continued the rotation (which was _really_ fast), spinning like a top and swinging the foot around into a series of foot sweeps. The master evaded the first few rotations and then jammed his foot down on the ground, blocking the final kick with his leg before picking the girl up and flipping her over onto her back. The second he did that, an older boy, one of the advanced fighters, came up and attacked the master from behind. This kid had _no_ chance. The master turned around, swept the kid's legs into the air, and drove a hand down into chest, slamming the kid down into the floor so hard I thought he would break through it. As I watched, part of me wanted to just rush in and try my hand at this guy, too, but I knew I would get owned, so I decided to just hang back, as this was their lesson, not mine. Lol. 

Later (and I don't remember how this happened) but this master was reeeeeeeaaaallly pissed at me. This was, obviously, not a good thing. Cierra, some of the rest of the kids, a few of my family members and I were in some sort of theater. I had learned that the master was after me, and my perspective switched, momentarily, to a view in the lobby. It was as if I was a camera that was following the master as he stormed into the lobby of the theater, and stomped his way toward the theater hall that we were in. Suddenly, it zoomed back in to first person, and I saw the doors fly open. The master stood there for a moment, glaring at me. The theater hall was nearly empty, and I was closer to the stage. Shortly after, the man was running toward me like a freight train. The kids, who were now their younger selves again, scattered as the master attacked. I tried to do whatever I could to defend myself, but this guy was completely wrecking me. The theater was filled with those little iron folding chairs, instead of anchored seats, and the guy was just throwing me around them like a rag doll, pretty much. I was able to get a few shots in but, overall, he was just taking me apart. The turning point came when I was able to trip him. He fell to the ground and I picked up one of the chairs. I tried to pin him by making the legs of the chair straddle over him, and keep him from standing up. He started crawling under the chairs, though. I jumped up on top of the chairs and ran across them, as he moved under them, balancing while trying to keep my weight right above the chairs that he was beneath, so that he couldn't stand up. Finally, moving parallel to each other, we came to the end of the row of chairs. As soon as he slid out from under the last chair and tried to stand up, I dove onto his back and put him in a rear naked choke, before he had a chance to do anything about it. He was still able to stand up and grabbed my arm and tried as hard as he could to pull it off, but I was holding on for dear life. This guy was so big that it felt like I was riding a bull as he flailed and spun around, trying to throw me off (I don't know how the hell he fit under those chairs. lol.) This went on for a few moments, and then I finally felt his body go limp and he fell to the floor, unconscious.

A little while later, we were leaving the theater. I think the cops had been called or something, because there was some big commotion going on. Through the crowd, the master (having awoken) walked toward me. He bowed at me, respectfully, and I simply bowed back. I think he said something to me but I don't remember what it was.

(That's the second master that I've gotten my ass handed to me by. At least I was able to beat this guy. I still have to go find the old kung fu master that tore me up last year.)

*Dream Two:
"Anacondas"*
I was in a swamp with some other people. We were hunting anacondas like they do on those documentaries. We were on some old dock and the anacondas were all over the place, most of them just out of view. There was this really clumsy guy with us that was, for some reason, "accidentally" stepping in every hole in the dock. His foot would often fall into the gaping mouth of an anaconda that was hiding under the dock, and we'd have to rescue him. These snakes were so damn big, it was insane. I remember getting attacked by one and having to stab it to death with a knife. I held up my hands to show how big the snakes head was, and the clumsy guy didn't believe they were that big. This was right before he stepped in another hole and we had to rescue his foot from the mouth of another snake that was just as big as the one I'd killed.

The last thing I remember is that my crew was passing leeches around.  ::wtf::  They started attaching them to their body and shit, and I asked them what the hell they were doing. They said they were using the leeches for their healing properties (kinda like that guy in "Speed 2" that had the illness that he used leeches to treat). I told them I'd pass and then one of them said, "No, really, you should use them," and tossed one of them at me. It fell perfectly into a loose area in the front of my shorts.  ::shock::  

As I was trying to get the leech out of my shorts, I woke up.

[Edit: Coincidentally enough, IFL battleground, a martial arts league, comes on tomorrow, and my favorite team is called the _Anacondas_. Haha. I wonder if that served as a subconscious link between these two dreams.]

----------


## Moonbeam

Thanks for fixing my sig pic!  That's perfect, just how I wanted it.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Anytime.  ::cooler::

----------


## mark

WOW that marshal arts master sounds bad ass man! I would love to have a dream were I fight some one, that would be great lol the closest i have come to this is a insane rat  ::rolleyes::  ha ha

and the leech in the shorts man I cringed lol but it is dam funny  ::lol::  ha ha

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha @ "insane rat".  ::chuckle::  
Hey, those things can be pretty vicious too! lol

Yeah, that guy was built like a bull, and had the moves. The old kung fu man in my dream last year was tougher, though. The fight in this dream was at a life-like speed, but the one against the kung-fu man was like I sped-up Jet Li movie. Haha.

The leech thing was sickening. Those things freak me out, anyway, and to know one was squirming around in my shorts was _not_ a good feeling.

----------


## mark

ha ha well that rat took someone outin that dream in a fairly graphic way lol

the kung-fu master sounds mad!! have you met him whilst lucid? I can imagine a full on matrix style batlle  ::shock::  8) dam that would be mint  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, the Kung Fu guy was crazy. That's actually one of my all-time favorite lucids. It's the first really long and epic LD I've ever had, and I was able to do so much in it. Before then, all of my LD's have usually been very short, so that was like "the one that started it all." Haha.
Here's the dream, if you wanna read it.

*09/17/2007
Dream (Fragment) One:*
Was visiting my family in some unfamiliar neighborhood. At one point, I was playing with Cierra and we were racing down the sidewalk. While running, I began losing my balance. I tried to right myself, but it was like I was being drawn to the ground. I hit the ground and rolled into the street while Cierra just kept on running. When I tried to pick myself up, I felt so weak I could hardly stand. It took me a good 30 seconds just to stand up, because every limb in my body felt flimsy.

*Dream Two:
"Swingset Rendezvous"*
I was on a tennis court with a huge swingset in the middle of it. With me, there were two friends: one kid that was probably 12-13 years old...and Will Ferell. (LOL) 
We had a bunch of tennis balls and were just messing around, swatting them all over the court. Will was getting pissed because he couldn't hit them worth a damn (which was _really_ funny to watch). I started getting jealous because I was making it look easy by swinging the racket down at a ball that was on the ground, hitting it and making the ball bounce into the air and then swinging the racket back around to hit it in mid-air and launch it across the court.
Later, we were all playing around on the swingset, climbing up on the chains, hanging from them and twisting them around each other. The swingset was a good 20 feet high, and we spent most of our time at the top of it. An old muscle car pulled up onto the tennis court. There was a Spanish guy driving and a bunch of white girls had jumped out of the passenger seats. They were dressed almost like 50's attire; like the guy was a greaser and the girls were all socs (_Outsiders_ reference, which is the only thing I know what to call the upper-class kids of the 50's), with their poodle-skirt-type outfits. 

They were all, apparently, friends of ours, and they came to hang out on the massive swingset. There was one girl in the group, though, that I obviously shared some emotions with. We looked at each other for a moment, without speaking, but then gave each other an awkward smile. She was really pretty, with light brown hair, and a killer set of lips on her. She looked a lot like J, a girl I met in South Beach. She broke eye contact, actually looking a little depressed, and went to sit on one of the swings on the far side. I still had my hands wrapped in the chain and was hanging from the top of the swingset. Ours was obviously the type of schoolyard relationship where everyone knew we liked each other, but she was really shy and reluctant to get involved, for some reason or another. One of her girlfriends went over and talked to her. She apparently knew what was on her mind and was trying to talk her into talking to me. I heard the girl replying with things like "Yeah...but he has a kid...and...etc. etc.," basically making more excuses as to why not to let me get too close to her. Finally, I slid down the chains and went to go talk to her. I don't remember out conversation, but I know that it ended off on a real positive note, and she was starting to come around.

We all hung out for a while longer and then all the girls and the guy (his name started with an A, but I can't remember what it was. It was like Armando or something) had to leave. Will, the kid and I went back to the kid's house and hung out in his living room and played video games until his mom came home. I remember that she was _really_ cool, and sat around with us, laughing and playing games with us.

The dream skipped ahead, and we all met up again at some resort (which is another reason why I think the girl represented J). We were all just hanging out at the pool, that had a swim-up bar, and drinking. There was some short episode with a talking animal - like a small blue otter or something. I don't remember, exactly - and he was chillin at the pool with us. Later, still, I got a wide shot of the island that we were staying on, and it was surrounded by a bunch of smaller islands. Everything had turned into a video-game type atmosphere (I'm doing an experiment in incubation, where I was using screenshots from different video-game island/jungle/building environments, to incubate Conisag's _Lucid-Rage Island_), but these were all really primitive graphics (grand theft auto 3ish), and the dream didn't get any more in-depth - and, definitely, no lucidity. Oh well.

----------


## mark

Holly Shit!! just read you old man dream!! wow that is incredible ha ha and what makes the whole thing better is the fact he was blind! ha ha that is cool as owt  ::bowdown:: 

Have you met him anymore during your lucids?

----------


## The Cusp

> The last thing I remember is that my crew was passing leeches around.  They started attaching them to their body and shit, and I asked them what the hell they were doing. They said they were using the leeches for their healing properties (kinda like that guy in "Speed 2" that had the illness that he used leeches to treat). I told them I'd pass and then one of them said, "No, really, you should use them," and tossed one of them at me. It fell perfectly into a loose area in the front of my shorts.  
> 
> As I was trying to get the leech out of my shorts, I woke up.



Of all the monsters I've ever dreamed up, I can't think of any that would be scarier that that!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Holly Shit!! just read you old man dream!! wow that is incredible ha ha and what makes the whole thing better is the fact he was blind! ha ha that is cool as owt
> 
> Have you met him anymore during your lucids?



Yeah, I thought that his being (or, at least, seeming) blind was a dope twist. That guy was one bad muhfucker. I've tried to incubate him into my dreams, and even went searching for him in a lucid or two, but I was never able to find him again. I haven't forgotten about him though, and I still plan on settling the score.  :Boxing: 





> Of all the monsters I've ever dreamed up, I can't think of any that would be scarier that that!



Lol. No shit right? It's funny how many of my dreams are spawned (I think) from movies. You ever seen _Stand By Me_, where the kid ends up with a leech in his shorts? That's one of my favorite movies and I can't think of any other reasons why that guy would have thrown one down my shorts other than my having seen that happen in the movie. They really are some creepy little bastards though.

*09/18/2007*
Nada.

*09/19/2007*
I was at Wet 'n Wild, which is a water park in Orlando, and some African terrorists took hold of the park. I really don't remember anything from the dream except for one part where Todd and I broke away from the line of hostages and jumped into the Lazy River. We had to keep ducking under water because they were all firing their machine guns into the water, trying to kill us.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/20/2007
"Failed Trip to LucidRage"*
I'd gone to sleep set-up for an attempt to visit Conisag's LucidRage Island. I was focusing on the pictures on my screen while my eyes got heavy, listening to the nocturnal sounds of the jungle. 
Once I started dreaming, I could see the jungle, and the various shots of the island setting that I'd put up as an outline for LucidRage. The pictures, though, were actually moving as if they were in real life. I was as a disembodied spirit just watching these different shots from various parts of "the Island" (shots that are, again, made up of many different pictures from different settings), and the trees were swaying, the water was actually waving in the oceans. On some of the pictures, I have characters that I might find on LucidRage and some of these characters were present in the dream, actually moving around their scenes as if they were really there. Even though I could see them, I could feel my dettachment from the scenes. These images were more hypnogogic imagery, I believe, than actual dreams in deep sleep.

Sooner or later, I "woke up" in a false awakening. I actually had no idea I had fallen asleep because it felt like I was still laying down, trying to doze off. What got me up was the fact that, everytime I would try to go to sleep, I would feel this rocking sensation, like I just couldn't sit still, and my body was rocking involuntarily. No matter what position I moved in, after I'd gotten still I would still feel like I was rocking back and forth. Finally, it got so annoying that I got up and went to the computer. It was still dark out and the only light was coming from the monitor. 

I can't remember what exactly it was that tipped me off, but I started to suspect that I was still asleep. I looked across my desk and had a pile of paper stacked up on it. Focusing a little bit, I was able to lift one of the pages into the air with my mind. Finally I realized I was dreaming. The very first thing I did was look at my hands, to try to buy myself a little more "lucid time" and stabilize the dream. My fingers were really wrinkled, and my middle finger was extremely wide, around the tip. It stuck out from the sides like the eyes of a hammerhead shark. I immediately thought about the LucidRage Island, and started plotting out how I was going to get there (which is probably something I should have done while I was awake  ::rolleyes:: ) Standing in the middle of the room, I tried spinning. I spun around in place, thinking of one of the photos I'd picked as the inside of the mansion that Conisag said was on the island. I could barely see it, between the blurs of my rotation, but it just wasn't coming in clear at all. Finally, fearing waking up, I stopped spinning and thought of something else.

I walked over to my bed and jumped up on it. I kept feeling myself wobble like I couldn't stand up straight. Trying to ignore it, I jumped up and tried to phase through the ceiling and directly _into_ the LucidRage Island scene. I couldn't get through the ceiling, though, and just got a bunch of "static" like when you get stuck in a wall on a video game, and the image on the screen just jumped over and over. Finally, I stopped trying, and landed on my bed again. I stepped down off the bed and then walked toward my room door. (Obviously I had completely forgotten that the LucidRage game is supposed to start at a pier at the front of the island, and was just trying to show up inside of the mansion that is on the Island.) I visualized the mansion room that I had in mind, and tried to make it appear on the other side of the door. When I opened the door, I had just started to see the room that I was trying for. I could see the desk and the windows with the jungle behind it (it's actually This picture). But, the more I opened the door, the more out of focus the room became. The dream was beginning to unravel itself (probably because I was getting too excited). By the time I started trying to get control, it was too far gone, and completely vanished.

*Dream (frag) Two:*
I was with two girls from school and visiting them at home. Don't remember very much about it.

*Dream (frag) Three:*
Another false awakening. The dad of the two girls from the previous dream came into my room, while I was sleeping, to make sure I got up in time for something or other. This came while I was slipping in and out of consciousness, in the early morning, and I could have sworn it was really happening, only I know that I had no idea who this guy was. Finally, I woke up for real and saw that my door was still locked from the inside.

----------


## italianmonkey

that's so O ::D: 
( ::bowdown::  anyway)

what's that lucirage thing....????

(not that there's more hope than getting to your arena, but just curious ::roll:: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Monkey!  ::hug:: 

It's a sort of game that one of our members made up, where you try to get from one side of a mystical island to another, and report back with your experiences. It seems like a pretty cool idea to me, so I've been trying it for the past couple of days. Here is the thread on it. You should check it out.  ::wink:: 

By the way, I never had much more luck with going to my arena, while lucid, either. Heh.

----------


## Clairity

> Once I started dreaming, I could see the jungle, and the various shots of the island setting that I'd put up as an outline for LucidRage. The pictures, though, were actually moving as if they were in real life. I was as a disembodied spirit just watching these different shots from various parts of "the Island" (shots that are, again, made up of many different pictures from different settings), and the trees were swaying, the water was actually waving in the oceans.



 ::bowdown::  O, your recall amazes me!  ::bowdown::  I have an extremely vivid imagination and can daydream with the best of them.. but your "dream" recall astounds me!

I have this weird kind of recall with my NON-lucid dreams. I can usually recall the *END* of a dream in great detail but, try as I might.. I just can't recall the _beginning._ It's almost like I walked in on the end of a movie.. I simply don't know how it started.  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> O, your recall amazes me!  I have an extremely vivid imagination and can daydream with the best of them.. but your "dream" recall astounds me!
> 
> I have this weird kind of recall with my NON-lucid dreams. I can usually recall the *END* of a dream in great detail but, try as I might.. I just can't recall the _beginning._ It's almost like I walked in on the end of a movie.. I simply don't know how it started.



Thanks, Clairity!!  ::content:: 
And it's a lot like that, with me, also. Most of my recall from my non-lucids just begin in the middle of the dream. I've come to believe that it's just because we become aware of the dream (even subconsciously, as we are not yet lucid), some time in the middle of the dream. I think they are constantly streaming in our unconscious (giving credit to the idea that we dream every night, even when we don't remember) but it is when we become subconsciously aware that we are able to even remember them. After that, it takes a jump to _conscious_ awareness, to become lucid.

There is hardly any dream that I Know I can remember the beginning of (except for my false awakenings). Most of them, as far as my recollection goes, I'm just kinda 'thrown into the middle of'.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I have this weird kind of recall with my NON-lucid dreams. I can usually recall the *END* of a dream in great detail but, try as I might.. I just can't recall the _beginning._ It's almost like I walked in on the end of a movie.. I simply don't know how it started.



Hmm... now that you mention it...it's almost like dreams don't have beginnings.  (Except for WILD's I guess.)

O--that's a new one, hammer-head finger.  And you got stuck in the wall-- that sucks, I hate when that happens.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hmm... now that you mention it...it's almost like dreams don't have beginnings.  (Except for WILD's I guess.)
> 
> O--that's a new one, hammer-head finger.  And you got stuck in the wall-- that sucks, I hate when that happens.



Yeah, getting stuck in the walls sucks, big time. It happened a few more times last night. If it's your fault for mentioning it, since I read this post before bed, then  ::bslap:: .

BUT!!!!!!!!!!

If it's your mentioning WILDs that gave them to me, this morning, then  ::bowdown::   ::hug::   :boogie:   ::banana::  :woohoo:  :Cowbell: 

I went absolutely insane with WILDs this morning.  ::happy::  I know this post is going to be ridiculously long (my notes, alone, took up half a page) but Damn, talk about a crazy night.

*09/21/2007
Dream (Frag) One:*
Someone else and I were doing some time of ghost investigating. The only part I remember is that we were looking into a monitor at some of our footage from the ghost hunt, and we could see, in the reflection of a picture frame, a blue-whiteish apparition doing what appeared to be the waltz, with itself. For most of the time, it had it's back to us but then, for one or two frames, it's head quickly snapped in our direction, looking straight into the camera, and snapped away just as fast. We kept playing that part over and over and just gawking at it.

I got up, after this, got something to drink and came back to bed. I made the decision not to write down anything from the first dream because it usually takes me forever to get back to sleep, after waking up at the time my bio-clock is usually set for.

It took me the better part of an hour and a half to actually get back to sleep.

*Dream Two:
"LucidRage Run-Around"
Part One:*
WOW. What a fuckin adventure I had this morning. Most importantly, I have _never_ been any good at WILD. I would try _all_ the frikken time and would do nothing but fall asleep...I had (as far as I can remember) _FOUR WILD's_ this morning!!!  :boogie: 

[Edit: I did take some B6 and melatonin before bed. I'm sure that helped. I also know I'm leaving a _lot_ of detail out of these. The whole experience was just so freaking long, collectively. I'm surprised I was able to remember what I have, after waking up and going back to sleep so many times.]

It began with a false-awakening. I was back in my old room and there wasn't much furniture or electronics in it. Jesse and Bruce were there, as if they'd stayed the night. Jesse was on the phone, and since I was laying down on my stomach, Bruce came and sat on my back so I couldn't get up, just screwing around. Finally, Jesse - whispering all covertly walks somewhat out of the room, and Bruce gets up and starts to go follow him. I get up and immediately start getting suspicious of things. For 1: Jesse and Bruce both live in Cali. I had a pretty good idea of what time I'd gone to bed, and decided to try something. I said, "Hey, Bruce...what time is it?" waiting to evaluate his answer. I knew that _I, myself_ had no _true_ idea of what time it was, so, if he was a DC it'd be interesting to see whether or not he came up with a realistic answer. There was suddenly a clock in the room that I hadn't seen before. Seeming a bit timid, he looked over at the clock and looked, guiltily back at me and said "Uhhh....tennnnnnfffmmfmfphph" while 'discretely' fake-coughing into his hand. I knew this was because I had him stumped and, since the time probably wasn't real, he wouldn't know what to say. I laughed at his reply and said "Hahaha...come again?" He just looked at me, smirked, and gave me the finger. He knew I knew I was dreaming.  ::chuckle:: 

Without offically confirming it, I turned and looked at my hands. At first, they were a little wrinkled, but nothing really out of the ordinary. But, then, I _tried_ to see them deformed, and two fingers suddenly melted into one finger with two fingertips. Yup. I was definitely dreaming. As soon as I figured this out, I could feel my feet slowly, involuntarily, leaving the ground. I had to exert some control to get myself just to stay on the floor. Immediately, I tried to figure out how I was going to reach the LucidRage Island, again. My first thought was to try opening a door to it, like I'd tried on my last attempt. I opened my room door, and it was just the regular house. I went all through the house, opening doors and triying to even just a hint of the inside of the mansion on LR, but got nothing. I remember that once I stopped to look at the detail of the wood, trying that as an alternative to looking at my hands, to keep the dream in focus. I even ran my fingers down it and felt the texture.

I continued opening doors and then came to my front door. When I opened it, my buddy Mike was pulling up in his car. He actually pulled it onto my front porch, instead of just my driveway, which is impossible, given the size of the opening. Quickly, I closed the door. I had better things to do and really didn't want to get caught up with another DC. I walked back down my hallway and _as soon_ as I got the thought that "...what if just that front door doesn't keep him out? He _is_ a DC, afterall," my bathroom door opens up, right in front of me and Mike walks nonchalantly out going "Heeeeeeyy, Greg! What's up, man?! How's it goin??"  ::doh::  I sidestepped from the hallway and into my room. He obviously had me cornered, and came in and just started to "blah blah blah blah." So, as he ran his mouth, I simply jumped sideways toward the wall and phased through it.

Now outside, I was trying to think of another way to conjure up the island. I figured that, maybe if I could surround myself with enough trees, and could fool myself into making the rest of the jungle appear around me. So, I went flying around the neighborhood, trying to find some dense trees. I flew for quite a while and couldn't find a damn thing. All of the houses only had small shrubs and single trees around them, and even the old ditch - where there is probably enough high grass to pull it off - was suddenly crawling with alligators. Lucid or not, I really didn't feel like wrestling any alligators right now. I noticed that there were a lot of people outside, just doing their own thing. Some of which made sense, like mowing the lawn. Others made completely no sense, like some little toddler who was riding a tri-cycle in the mud and grass of the alligator-infested ditch. I also noticed small wooden decks in the ditch that were never there in real life. I'm sure it was because I had LucidRage's dock/pier on my mind. The last thing I remember, while flying, is hearing some woman searching around for a guy, calling out his name. I ended up waking up shortly after that. 

*Part Two:*
I never got up, and decided to give it another try, so I found another position and started dozing back off. I wasn't even trying to WILD, but I felt myself fall deep into the vibratory state of sleep paralysis. I tried to gently move my arm, to gauge how strong the sleep paralysis was, and shocked when it moved with such ease. I did this with my other arm and it moved just as easily. Finally, I lifted my entire upperbody - which was light as a feather - and I could instantly tell that I had just WILDed!!

I got up and walked over to the computer. The images were still slide-showing across the screen, as they were when I'd gone to sleep. So, I decided to sit down at the computer and focus on the images, figuring I could actually draw myself into them, and manifest the jungle around me. It took me a while to realize that I could no longer see the edges of the computer screen. I had pulled myself into one of the environments on the screen - one of the jungle scenes. I'd begun walking through the trees, trying to find the dock, which is the starting point for the game, but woke up again, while doing that.

*Part Three:*
I turned over onto my stomach and, after a little while, the bed seemed more like a cloud than a mattres. I had WILDed again. I wondered if I could sort of "drop in" on the dock to the Island of LucidRage, so I pushed downward, and sank into the bed. After falling through a brief, black void. I was suddenly spit out onto some grass. I picked myself up and realized that I had only been dumped right outside my house.  :Sad: 

I started flying around again, trying to think. Every now and then, I would land on a rooftop to gather my thoughts and look at my hands to try to keep the dream from fading. I figured that maybe I could try simply teleporting to the island, so I thought of the dock, and what it would look like. Then I sort of "blinked" and tried to appear there, but ended up getting stuck in the wall of the house that was right in front of me, and the image kept jumping. I closed my eyes and tried to visualize my way out of it, so I could appear somewhere else, when I opened them. I pulled my eyes open but, unfortunately, yanked open my waking world eyes and woke myself up.

*Part Four:*
I shifted just a little and lay still. The vibrations came on very quickly. I was soon able to just sit up, knowing that I was back in the dream state. I was surprised at how easily it seemed to transition now, after having struggled with WILD for almost two years. I was pretty annoyed at how hard this was becoming, and just jumped straight up through the roof. I hovered above my house for a little while and just figured I'd try flying to the island, and maybe it would appear over the horizon. I shot off in one direction, flying over all the houses at an unimpressive speed. Flying over the ditch, I was already pretty pissed, because this was getting nowhere. I looked down at the ditch and saw a fat alligator floating along, minding his own business. Just for kicks, I put my hand out and picked up the alligator with telekinesis, as I few over him. I flicked my hand one way and slung him through the air, slamming him into somebody's garage door and denting the shit out of it. Finally, I tried to turn up the juice and began flying much faster, but whenever I'd take my eyes away from what's directly in front of me, I would slow down, or start to sink. 

I kept soaring over these buildings, and it seems that the lands were getting broken up by large patches of water. The cities I was flying over were, steadily, turning into islands. I figured that this just might actually work. I flew down lower, having to slow down so I could actually check out what was on the islands, because I was looking for one with nothing but jungle. It never failed, though - every single island/town I flew over was full of people and houses, and the occassional small patch of forest. The scenery, though, was becoming more and more exaggerated. These buildings were suddenly turning into huge castles and, video-game type buildings. Many of them actually came straight out of theme parks, as there was one oversized building devoted to Disney (which was shaped like a cartoon-proportioned Cinderella's Castle), and one that seemed to have the face of Super Mario carved into stone. There was also a huge hedge that was cut into the shape of Bugs Bunny, that I flew over. This place was full of some of the craziest scenery I had ever seen, and all of the buildings were HUGE. Really, it was like walking through a theme park as a kid, while all of these carved, sculpted and intricate buildings with their own sort of "personas" tower around you. 

As I was flying, it felt like something was propelling me along - like I was 'standing' on something that was actually pushing me forward, instead of just flying on my own power. I actually moved my foot and could feel the edges of it. It was like a small disc or something. It felt really strange so I switched it up and started flying more like a DBZ character (head straight forward, biceps curled, fists out to the side) and found this a little more comfortable. I found it easier to control my movements, and was able to strafe left and right, in mid-air and, getting a little braver (because I _hate_ large bodies of water in my dreams), I free-fell down toward the water and then hit the brakes right before touching it, zooming off in the same direction I was going. Flying over these towns really was like a video game. They just kinda appeared and got a little clearer, as they came toward me. But, not matter what, they were always inhabited. At some point, I landed on a high rooftop in the center of another town. (My notes say I looked at my hands again, here, but I don't remember doing it anymore) I do remember a mechanical pencil falling out of my pocket (random? yes) and falling off of the edge of the building. Some guy that was walking by picked it up, looked at me and said "HA HA Thanks for the pencil!" and put it in his shirt pocket. I stuck out my hand and, with TK, ripped the pencil back out of his pocket and caught it as it flew up to me. It shocked me at how fast it was, and it was drawn to my hand like a magnet. For the hell of it, I jumped off of that building, hit the ground with a BOOOM, and then started flying again. I could hear one of the townspeople calling me "Mr. Powerlevel," sarcastically, because I was doing a lot of DBZ-inspired manuevers. 

After a while, I started getting bored. This whole flying to ILR thing was becoming futile. So, naturally, I started looking around for someone to have sex with. Haha. Might as well not make these WILDs _complete_ wastes, right? Lol. But - just my luck - I couldn't find _one_ attractive person. It's just like all the beautiful women just disappeared off the face the earth, at the same time. I flew around for a while and finally saw someone I recognized, my old friend Teri. She was talking to someone at the time. I dropped down beside them and asked her if she wanted to come flying. She took my hand and I pulled her up into the air. Deciding to hold off on the whole sex thing, I went looking for ILR some more, with her. We passed more of the big, exaggerated buildings and one of these turned out to be some military building. It had a bunch of missiles and gun barrells sticking out of it (again, these were all exaggerated, so the missiles were each about the size of the space shuttle, and the gun barrells were just ridiculous). Something told me we were getting close to ILR (don't ask me why. I dunno). Up ahead, I could see a harbor with a bunch of guys loading up these Small, one or two-man boats, dressed in rags and hats, like they were getting ready ride up the Amazon or something. My interest was suddenly peaked, and I figured they were probably going to the island I was looking for. Teri was suddenly gone, and I tried following these guys as they moved away from the inhabited island we were just on. I tried, at first, to land on one of their boats, but I couldn't manuever that precisely. So, instead of having to worry about missing and ending up in the water, I decided to just fly above them.

We went out into open ocean and, ahead, this Huge, ominous island was coming into view. I could see a massive mountain range around the outside of it, and plenty of dense jungle. I figured that this _had_ to be it. I sped up and left them behind, anxiously watching the island come more into view. I arced up over one of the walls of mountains and looked down into a valley - only to see...Houses. Big, Massive houses and buildings, that were nearly as exaggerated as the others.  :Pissed:  

I landed on a huge church and thought I'd just do the tasks, instead. Then I realized I didn't know what they were. I remember pulling out a card that had the "tasks" written on them, but they were all fucked up. It said the basic and advanced tasks were to summon these old biblical characters, one of which had a name started with an A and was real long. The other was like "Durdd" or something like that. (I don't think they were even real characters - just nonsense names). I knew I had no idea who these guys was. I figured I'd try to get to ILR one time time and was going to jump through the church, down into the floor, hoping to "drop in" to IRL, by teleporting. But, when I jumped through the building...I got stuck in the fucking wall again and woke up.

*Part Five:*
It was daylight out, and it was Hell trying to get back to sleep. Once my body wants to get up, it's usually hard to get back to rest. I would feel myself slipping in and out of consciousness but, every few seconds, I would lose all HI and be completely awake again. After a few minutes, the vibrations came back, and my body was asleep again. Dreaming, I sat up in bed and walked outside. I'd started flying again but was seeing nothing but the same, weird, scenery loop as the last time. I landed, feeling pretty fucking defeated, and started talking to a DC. I was telling him about my failing attempts to find ILR and, in the middle of our conversation, another idea hit me. I remembered the whole "turn around and imagine who/whatever you're trying to summon is behind you." I figured that, where I had been going wrong, in teleporting, is by closing my eyes and giving myself a higher chance of waking up, and trying to go through walls. So, I just made the affirmation that, when I turn around, I will be standing on the dock. I turned around in place and, like clockwork, I was standing on a rickety pier, starting into a path that lead into a deep jungle. I stood there thinking "no fucking _way_ it was that easy."  ::shock:: 

I turned around again and the entire city had vanished. I was now completely surrounded by what I would figure ILR's pier would look like, and I was standing on the very end of it, facing the open ocean. I looked down at my feet and could see something stirring in the water. Soo...I figured it was a good time to get off of the pier. I ran down the length of it and into the jungle.

After a few meters...I came to a souvenir shop.  :Bang head: 

This was obviously a theme park of some sort, but I was holding out hope that I could get to an open jungle. I walked toward a hallway that was obviously for taking people through the park. It was the only way in, so I started off that way. As I was going in, a pair of heavy doors opened in front of me, and I heard an ominous "Mwuauahahaha" over a loudspeaker, while heading toward a darkened hallway. (Living in the Theme Park Capital of the World certainly has its draw-backs. I've got too much theme park content floating around in my head.) I couldn't see the end of the hallway, and there were a lot of people coming and going, so I decided to fly through the halls, instead of walking. I navigated them quickly, slipping over and around people, until I came to a junction...and a restaurant. Some kids came out of the restaurant and were telling their dad about how shitty the food was, and his dad was just like "Well, if you dont' like it, don't eat it."

I kept going, but everywhere I went just came to another junction or small rooms, funnelling off into yet more hallways. There was no open jungle around here anywhere. Getting more pissed, I started going down another hall. Some fat lady was in the way and I tried to move her with TK, but appropriately enough, her hair was the only thing that moved. I started getting more annoyed and began flying down the hall as fast as I could, phasing through people. Finally, I could see daylight up ahead, and I shot out of the hallway.

...I was in the middle of a city. ..Again.  :Bang head:  x2

I don't remember doing it, but my notes say I asked someone how the hell I was supposed to get to the Island of LucidRage (what's so funny is that I'm just now realizing how appropriate a name that is, considering what the hell I'd been going to on all these islands. Ironically, it's perfect. Lol.). The DC told me that there was a tunnel that would take me underground, under the entire city, under the ocean, and straight to the actual island, and he pointed to a set of stairs which led down into what looked like a subway terminal. Thinking to myself, I wished I had a motorcycle. The _second_ I thought about it, somebody in traffic comes by on a dirt-bike. Using TK, I pushed him off of his bike and ran over to it. Picking up, I jumped on an gunned the engine, and hopped it down the flight of stairs, into the tunnel. While speeding through the tunnel toward (allegedly) the island, I woke up.

I was about fed-up and was done trying, but damn what a crazy experience! I've always had so much trouble with WILD and a couple of those just came _so_ easily. I may have failed at trying the LucidRage thing, but I'd say that's a pretty big milestone for me. Hopefully I can do them again in the future, with just as much ease!  :boogie:

----------


## conisag

Well done mate, youve tried so hard you will get there, by the time the fear sets in and the atmosphere sets in you may wish you hadnt muwahahaha, joke im going to try to make a way that everyone can get there with little trouble. ::banana::  :boogie:  ::D:  ::bowdown::

----------


## Clairity

Ok.. I'm reeeeeeeally starting to hate you now!  ::?: 

That was unbelievable!! What a morning!! I am so jealous I can't hardly stand it!

All that you did.. all that you *remembered* that you did!!  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

But what's with the alligator abuse? 

I looked down at the ditch and saw a fat alligator floating along, minding his own business. Just for kicks, I put my hand out and picked up the alligator with telekinesis, as I few over him. I flicked my hand one way and slung him through the air, slamming him into somebody's garage door and denting the shit out of it.

Ok.. I did actually chuckle at that part.  ::D: 

O, you are my hero! I wanna be just like you when I grow up (in the lucid sense of course).  ::content::

----------


## mark

WOW  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  :boogie: 

That was incredible! not only because they were WILD induced, which by the way is f***ing great, but they were just so detailed! 

I like the getting stuck in the walls thing found it kinda funny sorry man  :smiley: ...its happened to me once very annoying...the aligator abuse as clarity said it is mint  ::lol::  made me laugh. and the whole thievry of the pen was great I like the use of TK 8) that was cool.

Man I have to try this Lucid rage thing sounds great

----------


## The Cusp

What's this LucidRage Island you were trying to get to?
EDIT: NM, just read the dream on the last page

Your DBZ style of flying does sound a lot better than the Superman style.  It just seems more natural.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, getting stuck in the walls sucks, big time. It happened a few more times last night. If it's your fault for mentioning it, since I read this post before bed, then .



Oh no no no, that's not my fault.... :wink2: 





> BUT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If it's your mentioning WILDs that gave them to me, this morning, then



Yea sure, I'll take credit... ::D:  





> So, naturally, I started looking around for someone to have sex with.



 
Naturally...





> But - just my luck - I couldn't find _one_ attractive person.



Don't you really, really hate when that happens?  I sure do! The dream always has a "last call" sort of feel, like there's not much time left. (Much worse than getting stuck in a wall!)

( ::bowdown::  awesome description of your night!)

----------


## Twoshadows

*Wow...wow...wow*.... 

That was the longest batch of LDs I have ever read. And that is so incredible about being able to WILD again and again. And even though you wereen't getting the ILR part the way you wanted, you were able dp do _so much_. That could have been broken down to about 40 of the average person's LDs.

I can't even believe the details you remembered. I have had some fairly long LDs and I know how hard it is sometimes to put it all back together and to remember everything that you've done. From you messing with your hands, to the pencil episode, to throwing the alligator around, to just ending up on the pier...it's all so interesting and incredible. I'm so impressed!





> I remember pulling out a card that had the "tasks" written on them,



When I read that, I thought of something that would be cool to try--maybe for a future Task of the month. First, you pull a card out of your pocket and read the Task it has on it. Then you do the Task. I mean, wouldn't that be cool?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well done mate, youve tried so hard you will get there, by the time the fear sets in and the atmosphere sets in you may wish you hadnt muwahahaha, joke im going to try to make a way that everyone can get there with little trouble.



Thanks, man. And, yeah, I know that you have a really horrible atmosphere in mind for LucidRage. Mine, so far, has been a little less threatening, but I'm really just trying to get there, first, without making a complete nightmare out of it. Lol. Some of the pics that I have picked out are of some pretty nasty characters, though, so I'm sure I'll probably find a lot of danger, once I'm able to get over the mental block of just getting to the island. 





> Ok.. I'm reeeeeeeally starting to hate you now!
> 
> That was unbelievable!! What a morning!! I am so jealous I can't hardly stand it!
> 
> All that you did.. all that you remembered that you did!!
> 
> But what's with the alligator abuse?
> 
> I looked down at the ditch and saw a fat alligator floating along, minding his own business. Just for kicks, I put my hand out and picked up the alligator with telekinesis, as I few over him. I flicked my hand one way and slung him through the air, slamming him into somebody's garage door and denting the shit out of it.
> ...



Haha. That alligator was just in the wrong place at the wrong time. LOL. I was getting really pissed that, no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't just get to the damned island/jungle setting, so I had to take it out on _something_.  ::chuckle:: 

And I was pretty amazed at how much my notes made me remember, too. I pretty much had enough to remember snippets of what I did on each attempt and, while I was typing the notes out, they just kinda flowed. As usual, I stopped every now and then, while lucid, to remember a few key things that I wanted to make sure I logged, and filling in the details between those key points was really easy, once I started typing up the whole post. I think the melatonin helped me slip into the WILDs, so easily, since it kept my body trying to keep its REM cycles, even though my sleep was being interrupted every now and then.

And thanks! Even though it wasn't as action-packed as many of my best lucids, that was probably the single, most-incredible night of lucid dreaming that I've ever had, considering how much time I actually spent lucid.  ::content:: 





> WOW
> 
> That was incredible! not only because they were WILD induced, which by the way is f***ing great, but they were just so detailed!
> 
> I like the getting stuck in the walls thing found it kinda funny sorry man ...its happened to me once very annoying...the aligator abuse as clarity said it is mint made me laugh. and the whole thievry of the pen was great I like the use of TK that was cool.
> 
> Man I have to try this Lucid rage thing sounds great



Haha. Getting stuck in walls sucks.  :tongue2:  I know its kinda funny, after the fact, but every time it happens I end up waking up. It's caused me to give-up so many lucid dreams.  :Sad:  But, it's all part of the whole "experimentation" process, so I guess I can laugh it off sometimes. Heh. And, yeah, the pen part was funny as hell. I have this one mechanical pencil that I always draw with, and it just fell out of my pocket, without my even thinking about it. The guy's face was so funny when I stole it back from him, too.






> What's this LucidRage Island you were trying to get to?
> EDIT: NM, just read the dream on the last page
> 
> Your DBZ style of flying does sound a lot better than the Superman style. It just seems more natural.



Yeah, I find that way much easier. I'm not worried about where my arms are, or anything. I just look at where I'm trying to go, since there are no arms stuck out in front of me, and I'm just like the camera moving from point A to point B. It makes moving around so much easier.





> [color=blue][color=#000000]
> Don't you really, really hate when that happens? I sure do! The dream always has a "last call" sort of feel, like there's not much time left. (Much worse than getting stuck in a wall!)
> 
> ( awesome description of your night!)



Hell yeah I hate that. One time, I had tried to make a person that I know IRL appear in my dream, naked, and then a bus drove by and a bunch of old women got off of the bus...naked. It wasn't very pretty.  :Eek: 





> Wow...wow...wow....
> 
> That was the longest batch of LDs I have ever read. And that is so incredible about being able to WILD again and again. And even though you wereen't getting the ILR part the way you wanted, you were able dp do so much. That could have been broken down to about 40 of the average person's LDs.
> 
> I can't even believe the details you remembered. I have had some fairly long LDs and I know how hard it is sometimes to put it all back together and to remember everything that you've done. From you messing with your hands, to the pencil episode, to throwing the alligator around, to just ending up on the pier...it's all so interesting and incredible. I'm so impressed!
> 
> When I read that, I thought of something that would be cool to try--maybe for a future Task of the month. First, you pull a card out of your pocket and read the Task it has on it. Then you do the Task. I mean, wouldn't that be cool?



Yeah, that was the longest batch of LD's I think I've ever read too (and I really didn't want to draw it out with any more detail and/or description than I thought was necessary. I'm shocked, myself, at how much I was able to retain). I think it's just because I was _so dead set_ in focusing on trying to get to Conisag's island that my mind was just really working, throughout the night. It's like I was just on top of everything, because I was trying my hardest to stay in control. (And of course, the b6 and melatonin). I also haven't 'smoked' in a about a month, so my mind is much sharper than it usually is. Hopefully, I'll have a few more spurts like that. I'm able to sleep in much longer than I used to (having been laid off  :Sad: ), but I'm damn sure making the best of it.  ::wink:: 

And the card task thing could be pretty interesting! Judging by the card I got this morning, though, the tasks my mind gives me could probably never be completed. Lol.

By the way: I probably should have called Freddy, to show me how to get me to the island. I think that bastard owes me a little guidance. Lol.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey, haha, vaguely remember seeing you in chat last night???

Holy...  ::shock::  ... crap. Give me some of your powers. Come on now, it's not polite to horde them.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey, haha, vaguely remember seeing you in chat last night???
> 
> Holy...  ... crap. Give me some of your powers. Come on now, it's not polite to horde them.



Hahaha. Mes, I'm surprised you remember _anything_ from that night.  ::wink:: 

And I'd definitely share if I could! I'm not the selfish type.  ::content:: 

*09/22/2007
"No Disassemble Johnny 5!!"*
This one started in a school. I was sitting in a desk with a bunch of others that were surrounding a projector. The teacher was going over something and we were all supposed to be taking notes. I don't remember very much about this part, but I know that, at some time, I got out of my desk and was actually laying down on the floor, taking notes, instead of being in my chair. E.T. and M.R. (two female ex-coworkers, that are too old for school) were some of my classmates. It was a holiday and there was a big "holiday function" going on, in the auditorium. Afterward, during the night, we all went out to eat at a place that reminded me of Denny's.

I really don't know how he got tied into all of this but, for some reason, the robot Johnny 5 (from the movie _Short Circuit_) was a friend of mine, and he was in the restaurant with us. Some big "Kill Johnny 5" scenario broke out where even some of the restaurant workers were out to destroy him. One of the restaurant workers even had a laser like J5's, that he was shooting up the whole place with, trying to get the robot. We were able to get him safely out of the restaurant, and into M.R.'s car. There was a short segment that I remember where J5 and I were laughing and joking around in the backseat and we were showing ourselves to be such good friends that M.R. and E.T. were like "Awwww." 

 We drove to the apartment of the girl from the _Short Circuit_ movie (which looked like the apt complex I lived in, in Georgia). As we were pulling up, we saw a backhoe working in a ditch on the side of the neighborhood. J5 said something like "That's him," implying that he had a mechanical arch-nemesis. We drove by the backhoe as discretely as we could while J5 explained that the backhoe was some sort of alien technology that could shape-shift like the Transformers. Once we got in the apartment, my perspective switched from first- to third-person.

In third-person, I saw the backhoe move to another position in the neighborhood and do this crazy section-by-section transformation, and turn into another type of "tractor." The next day came (still in third-person) and I watched the foreman of the construction project start investigating the incorrect digging of the ditch the backhoe was attending to. Then, out of nowhere, the (newly transformed) backhoe, which was now more like a fork-lift, slam into the foreman from behind and push him into some sort of compacting machine. The guy's arm got trapped in the machine and I saw him get dragged into the works and shredded by the machine (which looked completely fake, as if it was a b-movie effect). Afterward, the "forklift" manifested this humanoid for a driver (kind of like the Decepticon's from the movie had the holographic drivers/pilots), and assume the identity of the foreman.

The next morning (back in first person), the holographic person came to our apartment door, which was on the second floor, and demanded to see J5. J5 had actually asked us to shut down his system, so he couldn't be detected by the other machine, and we told the holographic guy that J5 wasn't with us (I really won't take the time to fully describe the guy's persona, but he was a _really_ animated psychopath - kinda looking like Sylar from _Heroes_, with a personality like a psychotic Jim Carrey). The guy finally went away, but then, knowing that we were lying, he got back in his "transformer" and started tearing apart the neighborhood. He used the machine to stack up a bunch of crates and shoot them, with some weird catapult mechanism, toward the train tracks that were not far from us (this, I saw in third person). Finally, he launched a huge rubber tire onto the tracks. Some guy came along, just as a train was coming, and tried to remove the tire from the tracks and the "Decepticon" (for lack of a better word) tricked the guy into staying on the tracks for too long, and the guy got hit by the train. Still as a disembodied entity, my perspective followed the holographic guy as he walked back to the machine, after revelling in his handi-work. I began to actually talk to him (though I was really no more than a "camera" following him) and asked him about how it felt to be a killer, somewhat interviewing him. He said he "loved his work."

My perspective switched back to first-person, and we were up inside the apartment. I seemed to have some recollection of what I'd seen as a disembodied entity, because I was suddenly telling everyone with me that "We need to get out of here" because this guy was about to go apeshit. The girl we'd come to seek refuge with said that she wasn't packed and ready, and that we could leave without her, and she'd catch up with her. I said something like "No, we need to leave _now_! I don't care if you run out with your pj's on. We have to go!" No sooner had I said this, than my perspective switched _back_ to 3rd person, and I saw a bunch of chains attached to the same conveyor-belt machine that had chopped up the foreman. The chains were strung up to our apartment. They started pulling and completely ripped the staircase and front face of our apartment off.

Shortly after, back in first person, we heard a piano playing downstairs. What was once a second-story apartment was now a two-story sort of townhouse. We walked down an inside staircase (which wasn't there when we got there) and to the first floor of her apartment. She now had a bunch of family members down there, and there was a piano playing by itself. I knew something was definitely wrong, and we all stood around trying to find out what was going on. There was a round young boy that was standing near me. The front door, which was directly behind me, blew open, and I rushed to close it. For some reason, I looked back at the kid. I somehow knew that there was something not right with this kid, and put him in an arm lock. He went from a false panic to a maniacal laughter, and I (again, somehow) knew that the holographic man had transformed into the kid. Holding him, I asked what happened to the real kid that was related to the girl we were hiding with. The "boy" said something like "Him? Oh, I chopped him up and put him in the piano" motioning over to the piano that was playing itself, and he continued laughing. The kid was suddenly gone and, looking outside, I saw that he had materialized back into the crazy holographic guy. Through the window, he made one final demand for us to give up J5, so he could destroy him. We refused, and he was like "Ok, fine," and walked off. My perspective switched yet again and saw the guy standing over a detonator. He said something fanatical that ended with the words "TNT!" (don't remember what he said, though), and hit the detonator. A huge chain reaction of explosions started that implied he'd wired the entire complex with explosions and was about to take it all down, including our apartment. We could feel the ground shaking as the explosions went off, and they were getting increasingly closer. I didn't get to see what happened though, because, during the explosions, I woke up.

*09/23/2007
Dream (Frag) One:
"Leonardo vs. Raphael"*
I really only remember a fragment of this dream. This was (obviously) inspired by the fight between Leo and Raph on the new TMNT movie. I was Leonardo, and we had begun fighting inside of an apartment. The fight moved out onto a fire-escape that was really high. I remember thinking about the danger of falling, and how I would try to use my shell to protect myself, if I ended up falling. Then, I rushed Raphael and tackled him off of the fire-escape. Falling through the air, we crashed through a big neon sign (like what happens at 00:37) and _Raph_ was actually the one that fell down the collapsable ladder, hanging on as it stopped falling and left him dangling over the sidewalk. 

(What's cool about that is that, even though I remember that part of the movie, and them crashing through the sign, I had completely forgotten the part with the fire-escape ladder, and my subconscious was able to throw it in there.)

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Mom and I had ordered some Chinese food, and I went to go pick it up. We had ordered it from the Chinese food place that was closest to us, but I was actually driving out to Lake Mary (where my other favorite Chinese food place is) to pick it up. On the way out there, my car's transmission started slipping (I just went through HELL getting my transmission fixed, a few weeks ago and, because of the frustration, I could call this more of a nightmare than a dream) and I got stranded on the side of the road. I was able to mess with my dashboard and (as if the tranny has anything to do with the dash) was able to get my car to make it to Lake Mary. There was a short sequence of me being in the restaurant, but I really don't remember anything except for the fact that I was there.

[Edit:
Just remembered one that came before the TMNT dream:

I was in the parking lot of Deltona High School at night with a friend of mine, sitting in a car. It was supposed to be "my" car, but it was a little blue hatchback that I don't actually drive. There was a CD that got cracked in half, and we were trying to superglue it back together and make it play in the CD player. Afterward, a bunch of rednecks pulled up and started having a huge truck show. They were giving us the eye and we decided to take off, because we weren't really feeling welcome. We started going down the street and (again) my car broke down. I ended up walking down the sidewalk toward my house and saw that someone was having a sort of "side of the road sale", so we stopped and looked at some of their stuff. They had a bunch of martial arts books and weapons, and I ended up picking up a pair of sais made of out of stone. This is what, I'm sure, sparked the TMNT dream, because every time I think of sais, I think of Raphael, and the TMNT dream came right after that one.]

----------


## mark

DAM I so wish I could dream like you, even your normal dreams are incredible!! 

Johnny 5 was a legend lol I like the mental holographic guy to ha ha what a class DC lol  :tongue2: 

And a turtle battle too sweet!....which one was leonardo again?  ::roll::  ha ha

----------


## Clairity

Ok *O*! Your recall is fantabulous!  ::bowdown:: 

What are you eating??  ::?: 

You're hooked up to a B6 *IV drip* aren't you?  ::eh:: 
 :Pissed:  I wanna know what you're eating and/or drinking so I can go out and get some and I want to know now!!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wanna know what you're eating and/or drinking so I can go out and get some and I want to know now!!



 :Pissed:  :Pissed: Joining Clairity to form an intimidating mob!  Tell us!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> DAM I so wish I could dream like you, even your normal dreams are incredible!!
> 
> Johnny 5 was a legend lol I like the mental holographic guy to ha ha what a class DC lol
> 
> And a turtle battle too sweet!....which one was leonardo again? ha ha



Hell yeah, man, Johnny 5 was awesome.  ::happy::  And that holographic guy was a fuckin craaaazy DC. Just his expressions, alone, were insane. He actually reminded me of a DV members avatar (though I can't remember who it was). It's a picture of a guy in medical scrubs covered in blood and holding a scalpel, with this wide-eyed, psychotic look on his face. I wish I could remember who had it, cause I'd post the picture.

And Leo is the one with the blue mask and two katana's - the leader. He's always been my favorite turtle.  ::ninja:: 





> Ok O! Your recall is fantabulous!
> 
> What are you eating??
> 
> You're hooked up to a B6 IV drip aren't you?
> I wanna know what you're eating and/or drinking so I can go out and get some and I want to know now!!







> Joining Clairity to form an intimidating mob! Tell us!



Lol! *cocks back a pair of rubber-band/finger guns and holds them out in front of him.* Ok, everybody just be cool!!!! I'm know how to use these things!!!  ::sniper:: 

Haha. But, nah, I really don't know what it is. When I wake up from a dream, I (usually) just go right over the PC and zip through my memories of the dream, as fast as I can, and just type out keywords as I go over the dream, in chronological order. Then, when I type them out, everything just pieces itself together, and I've got a novel. Haha.I only do that on the dreams that really interest me. 

Also, I take my multivitamins (sometimes) right before bed, so my dreams are usually a little more vivid than when I don't, but I don't take the B6 very much. Only once or twice a week, usually.

Hmm...another thing I just thought of is that I only get about 5-6 hours of sleep a night (which is a bad habit that I'd like to get rid of). I don't know what that does to my REM cycles, but there's probably a better chance that I'm waking up during them, which is why many of my dreams are just kind of cut-off by waking up.

Thanks for checking them out, though!! I just log everything I can remember, and I love that you guys actually take the time to read them, and I never bore you with all the text.  ::content:: 

I didn't really remember much from last night, though, and didn't take the time to write any notes. I just remember the gist of them.

*09/25/2007
Dream (Frag) One:*
Something about OJ Simpson being a pedophile, and abducting a little girl in his car.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was in a huge crowd of people waiting to see some celebrities. We were at a movie premier or something. While waiting, I started talking to one girl and got her number. Then, later, another girl passed by and gave me the eye, so I went and started talking to her, trying to keep the first girl from seeing that I was talking to this other girl, too.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/26/2007
"Jason Voorhees...Again....and again, and again, and..."*
I was a girl in this dream, and the first thing I remember is walking through a dark house. It was the typical horror movie ambiance, where I'm walking slowly, feeling that something just 'wasn't right,' and being drawn to a particular room. When I got to the bedroom, I could hear the shower running in the bathroom, and there was just barely any light coming from it. I walked slowly in the bathroom and saw that it had one of those showers with the sliding glass doors. It was completely filled up with steam, and I couldn't see whoever was inside it. The bathroom was already eerily lit with a soft blue bulb. Cautiously, I walked toward the shower and, just as I was a couple of feet away, I saw Freddy Krueger's gloved hand slam up against the shower door, from the cloud of steam inside, and scrape it's nails down the glass. (I thought me and that asshole were supposed to be cool, now.  ::wtf2::  But, Universal Studios has been advertising that Jason, Freddy and Leatherface are going to all be characters present at _Halloween Horror Nights_, this year.)

Anyway, I ran out of the house and, on the way out, I ran directly into Jason Voorhees. He stood there, glaring down at me, and I took off in another direction. I was in a huge field at night, way out in the country somewhere, and there was a barn or something in the distance. I hauled ass toward it and, just as I ran up to the front, old Jason was standing directly in my way (having just 'appeared' there like he often does in the movies). I switched directions and ran parallel to the barn/house/thing. When I came around the corner, there he was again. He swung his machete at me and I ran off another way. While running along a lake, I'd found myself beginning to step into the water. Before I knew it, I was waist-deep in the water. Suddenly, a light came on beneath the surface, and the lake lit up like a swimming pool. Directly in front of me, Jason slowly comes rising in the surface, standing up in the water and walking slowly in my direction. I ran out of the lake and toward a group of trees. Again, he walked out from behind a tree in front of me. He swiped his machete and actually sliced me (didn't hurt that much). This threw me off guard and he was able to wrestle me to the ground while I was kicking and screaming. 

Pinning me to the ground on my stomach, he put down his machete and pulled a hacksaw out of nowhere. He pressed himself down on my back and I could feel him setting the blade of the saw down on the back of my neck. I was fucking flipping out! (who wouldn't be??) I bent one of my legs up and was able to kick him off, right before he started to cut my head off. As he staggered back, I rolled over, picked up his machete and, in one swipe, cut his head off. His head hit the ground and his body fell to its knees. I immediately turned and ran. After running for a while, I couldn't believe it when I saw, again, Jason out in front of me. He was still headless, body still on its knees and still seemingly dead. It was like I had run in a straight line, but still completed a full circle to pass the same place I'd just left. I kept running, watching the body as I passed. Suddenly, just as I'd gotten close enough, the headless body lunged out at me, grabbing my legs and tripping me. We wrestled to the ground again and he had his machete back, trying to kill me. It was somewhere around here that I woke up.

[I actually had 2 dream fragments yesterday, too, but I didn't save them and my computer locked up on me. That last one was the only one I could remember]

*09/27/2007
Dream One:
"Gator Fishing"*
I was "gator fishing" with two guys. Basically, we were on a cross between a pool and a lake (which is a strange similarity to the one in the Jason dream, except whereas that last one was a full-sized lake, that lit up like a pool, this one was the size of a large pool, that had murky water like a lake. Weird). So, what this consisted of was standing up in a small boat - that was actually more like a raft - one at a time, and fitting a piece of raw chicken onto the end of a string, tying it just a few inches below the actual hook. Then, you'd lower the bait into the gator infested water, a gator would come along, grab the chicken, and the hook would get stuck in it's snout. Then you pull up the gator and the older guy with us (the pro) would jump on the gator and wrap tape around its mouth, keeping it closed. We'd then bag up the gator and take it home to eat.

So, I was the rookie who had really just come along to watch and learn how it was done, but then the old guy was like "ok, your turn." ( ::wtf:: ) I tried to get out of it but he wasn't having it. Sooner or later, I found myself on this little-ass raft that was barely big enough to stand on and wobbled with the slightest shifting of weight. I put the bait in the water and, before too long, felt this _huge_ tug from the other side. I had to struggle just to keep from falling off of this raft and I fought to pull the gator up into the air. The crazy gator-guy jumped in and tied the gators mouth closed, and he got back out of the water and put the gator in our stash. Just as I was tring to move myself back over to shore, I dropped his "fishing pole" in the water. He just looked at me and was like "...you know you're going to have to get that, don't you?" ( ::shock:: ) He was obviously serious and was probably the type of crazy MF'er that would stab me in the thigh if I didn't do it. So, I jumped down in the water and dove, blindly, deeper, feeling around with my hand in the spot where I figured I'd dropped it. Coming back up with the pole, I started swimming toward the shore and the guy was like "NO you're splashing too much!!! That's just going to draw them to you!!" I froze up. He said I had to tread lightly (which is true for sharks, but I don't know about gators). So, I swam slowly back to shore. 

When I got out, I put his pole on the ground and we were going over our catch. Something happened that made me kick his pole, accidently, and it fell back in the water. I looked at him and he just looked back at me like "...well?" And I had leane over the edge of the "pool" and dip my arm back into the water. Luckily it was on a really shallow bank and I pulled it up without getting my arm taken off.

Scary shit, though.

*Dream (Frag) Two*
I'd ordered a _mass_ set of like 200 swords that came in a huge rack made out of wood, and had them delivered to my (ex-)job. It took up a big portion of the office. Isaac and I spent the whole time playing with this badass swords, some of them made out of gold. There was just every kind of sword that you could imagine. It also came with chopping blocks (that were actually wooden baseball bats) that you stick down into holes in the rack, so they stand straight up. I picked up two swords, one with a really fat blade, and started wailing on the bat with them. It was pretty badass.

----------


## The Cusp

Do people really go fishing for gators?  I can't believe you kept getting that guy's rod.

Asides from that, it's like an 80's flashback in here.  Johnny 5, Ninja Turtles, Jason Voorhees, transmormers.  All that's missing is Meneudo!

----------


## Man of Shred

WOW! 5 LDs! What's your secret?

 I should really make an effort to WILD more they are so bizarre and fun!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Do people really go fishing for gators?  I can't believe you kept getting that guy's rod.
> 
> Asides from that, it's like an 80's flashback in here. Johnny 5, Ninja Turtles, Jason Voorhees, transmormers. All that's missing is Meneudo!



Hahahaha. I didn't even notice that until you said it. It _is_ like an 80's flashback in here, isn't it?  ::chuckle:: 

And about "fishing for gators," I really hope not.  ::shock::  If they do, I hope they're not standing on some little-ass raft, like I was!





> WOW! 5 LDs! What's your secret?
> 
>  I should really make an effort to WILD more they are so bizarre and fun!



My secret was, pretty much, a bit of luck.  ::wink:: 
But yeah, I'm definitely going to try to do some more WILDs, later on. That was just the craziest experience!

*09/29/2007
"Classassin"*
Don't really remember much of this one, but I had to come to Cierra's school because she wasn't doing her work. She's been slacking on her homework lately (IRL) and so that's what inspired this one. I went in and had a talk with her, and was trying to get her to do her spelling work. She had to spell the word "eraser," and when I asked her to spell it for me, she was like "E......uuuuummm........" and took forever to get the second letter out, which I think she got wrong. I told her that I know how smart she is and that this was unacceptable, because she was acting like she wasn't as smart as she is.

Now, later, this turned into a completely different scenario. (I had gone to sleep with [i]Matrix: DeZionized[/b] playing on my computer.) There was some plot by the Agents to send an assassin after me. I was still in Cierra's school, but it was night time now and they were shutting everything down. I was going from room to room and, when I came to a certain classroom, this really good-looking chick with short, blonde hair walked in behind me. She started talking to me and walking closer but, somehow, I already knew about the plot and so I told her that if she wanted to talk, she could keep her distance. She was definitely the assassin, but she was soooooo smooth. She was just all nonchalant and pretty much just having fun with the fact that I already knew what she was there to do.

Don't remember what happened, though.

----------


## Caradon

Hi Oneironaut, Just read your super long Lucid night. Congratulations on that. Aside from all your frustration, that sounded like a really fun adventure.
I need to get in here more often and read more of your stuff. Very inspiring!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Caradon!!

Yeah, when I woke up, I wasn't really even worried about the fact that I didn't reach the island. That was just such an amazing time. I can't wait to do it again.  ::cooler:: 

Had a couple of dreams over the past few days, but I gotta run so I'll have to post them a bit later.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/03/2007
Dream (Frag) One:*
My buddy Nicole was at my house and we were sitting around in my room, hanging out. I was making beats and she was messing around with my guitar. Then, when it was my turn to play the guitar, the effects pedal kept making some weird noise because Nicole had messed with it and screwed up the settings. We played around with the guitar I got Cierra for her birthday and it was some strange, futuristic-looking electric/acoustic hybrid, with lights running along the fretboard. Later, Nicole had gone home and mom came in the room and asked for Cierra's guitar. When I gave it to her, I looked down and realized that, the whole time Nicole had been here, I was wearing nothing but my robe, which was hanging open in the front.

*Dream Two:
"Basic Task Attempt"*
The first thing I remember of this one is being in an execution chamber. Some guy was about to be put to death for some sort of crime, and I was one of the people in the "audience." (Is that what the call the groups of people watching this kinda thing?) Instead of sitting, I was kinda walking around the chamber. Near the opening to the chamber, I remember seeing this strange, black-shrouded figure just standing there, looking into the chamber. It looked like death, himself, but I couldn't tell because I could only see the figure from the side and the hood was pulled up over his/head.
In another small corner/room, somewhere near the chamber, a woman had followed me in. Before I even knew what was going on, she came up to me and started seducing me. It was somewhat dark in the room and there seemed to be a shadow over her face. It didn't take her long to win me over and, soon enough, we were making out pretty heavily in the small room. As things were heating up, I wanted to get a better look at her and so I planted her back up against the wall where a light was coming in through the window. When I looked up, I saw that she was probably 65 years old or so.  ::shock:: 

Instantly, I could tell by her expression that she was hurt by my surprise at how old she was, and knew that I was probably not going to let this go any further. All of a sudden, the realization came to me. I smiled at her and said, "Don't worry, we can do something about that. This is just a dream, anyway." I put both hands above her forehead, saying "Let's try to bring you back a few years," and slowly brushed my hands down the front of her face. As they moved lower, I could tell that it had worked. She now seemed between about 19 and 23 or so, with short, purple and blonde streaked hair. She smiled at me and we continued to go at it. I pulled her away from the wall and slide around behind her, embracing her with one hand up her shirt, and one down the front of her pants, kissing the side of her neck.
I heard something outside and looked at the windows that surrounded the room on three sides. There was a huge group of people out there watching us. They started banging on the windows, obviously pissed off, yelling things like "Hey!! What are you doing in there??!" and "Get away from her you alien!!" (Whatever the hell _that_ meant  ::wtf:: ) They had flashlights and kept shining them in our faces. We kept screaming at them to leave us alone, but they wouldn't leave. Finally, I got pissed off and stepped away from the girl for a second. I put up my fists in front of me and screamed "rrrrraaaaaaahhhh!!" pushing energy outward. All the glass windows shattered outward and knocked everyone outside on their asses, like I was a bomb that had just gone off. Even the girl in the room with me ducked and covered.

The sound of raining glass subsided and the crowd got back on their feet. I thought they would have left us alone, but they came back and kept yelling at us through the window. They said the cops were coming and we were going to get in trouble. I told the girl just to forget about them, because this was my dream anyway. Just as we started making out again, more flashlights appeared, attached to taser guns. Two cops had showed up and were ordering us out of the room. Finally, fed up, I said "Fine. You want me to come out there?" I left the girl in the room and flew out through the window. The cops kept telling me to get on the ground or they were going to taser me and I said something like "You guys just have no idea what you're dealing with here, do you?" I held up one hand and pointed at one cop's taser gun. Flicking my wrist, I made him point the taser at his partner and shoot him in the chest. No electricity ran through it, though. The guy pulled the prongs out of his chest and they both turned on me and fired. The prongs stuck in my chest and they felt like staples. Again, though, no electricity ran through them. What really hurt, though, was when I tried to pull them out. It was like they had reverse-hooks in them, like arrowheads, and tore at the skin when I had to yank them out. The cops kept firing them at me again, so I started to fly backward. I saw a power-line hanging over them and I mentally made on of the cops turn and fire his taser up at the power-line, trying to electrocute him. Again, there was no exchange of electricity. I didn't feel grounded in this dream, though, and it was beginning to unravel, so I decided to ditch the cops and fly away, before I woke up from trying to concentrate too hard. 

I landed in front of a house in the neighborhood and remembered the haunted house task. The house looked more homely than haunted, and there was a porch light on, which definitely ruined the affect, so I turned around and faced the other way, trying to see if I could make it transform by the time I turned back around to look at it. While I was looking the other way, some guy ran up to me and said that the cops were chasing him, too, and asked if he could hide out with me. I said yeah and turned back around to the house. It hadn't changed. I thought that maybe I could simply change the inside into a spooky house. Reaching around behind me, I visualized my patented Ghostbusters Proton Blaster and swung it around in front of me. It was very faint and unsolidified, but it was there. I opened the front door and found...a normal house. There were a bunch of kids roaming around as I went from room to room. I opened one door and a couple in bed jumped at the sight of my gun and covered themselves up with the blankets, defensively. I left them alone and walked up into the attic, hoping to find something haunting around up there. After a while in the dark, I was disappointed to have encountered nothing. I phased back down through the floor and went to go find another house. On the way out, I tried to phase through the front wall but ended up running into it, instead.  :Oops:  I tried again and, as I went through the wall, everything went black. I could feel myself waking up, so I completely relaxed and just tried to visualize the outside of the house. Soon, I was back on the porch, having more "teleported" to the front of the house, rather than gone through the wall.

I was getting really frustrated at how unstable my dream and control were, so I decided to just go flying for a while, as things weren't looking really promising on the whole "Haunted House" front. As I was flying down the street, I looked at my hands and they were wavy but, in the night, I really couldn't see much detail. I looked up at the sky, thinking about trying to fly into space, because, with all the instability, I really couldn't see this dream lasting much longer. I was just about to fly toward the moon when I heard some kid screaming hysterically "Mommy, mommy, I killed Daddy! He's Dead! He's Dead!!" I thought to myself that the kid's dad's ghost might be roaming around, so I went and landed right beside him. I said, "you killed your daddy? Where? Show me?" He said, "over there! He's dead!!" and pointed to an unlit house across the street. I immediately flew to the house and followed the sidewalk around to the front door. Sitting on the porch was an old man slouched over in a chair. From what I could see, it looked like he was missing an eye, but it was hard to tell in the dark. The guy suddenly stirred in his seat and groaned a little. He sat up and looked in my direction. Off to the side, I heard the kid, still screaming hysterically "You're supposed to be dead!! You're supposed to be dead!!!" like he was just as upset that his dad was alive, as he was when he thought he was dead. That's when I realized that, since the guy had been sitting outside, I wouldn't have completed the task anyway, because it was to go _into_ a haunted house.  :Sad:  So, still frustrated, I tried to pull out my Proton Blaster again and give the guy a good zap for getting my hopes up. It didn't really materialize, though, and the best I could do was kinda point my fingers at him and make a fake gun noise with my mouth.

He obviously didn't think it was funny, though, because the last thing I remember was him responding to that by getting out of his chair and kicking me in the nuts. 
...Mean old bastard.

The dream then faded and I sat in a void for a little bit, having felt myself waking again, and tried to relax myself back into the dream. It never happened, though, and I opened my eyes and got out of bed.

----------


## Clairity

::bowdown::  Your 10/3 lucid dream..  ::bowdown:: 

There just aren't enough words to express my admiration.. and envy! 

You da man!  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Great dream!!






> The first thing I remember of this one is being in an execution chamber. Some guy was about to be put to death for some sort of crime, and I was one of the people in the "audience." .......
> 
> ....Before I even knew what was going on, she came up to me and started seducing me.



Haha...only you would have a dream about being seduced while about to see an execution.... ::D: 






> I put up my fists in front of me and screamed "rrrrraaaaaaahhhh!!" pushing energy outward. All the glass windows shattered outward and knocked everyone outside on their asses, like I was a bomb that had just gone off.



Totally cool. I love the way you do this. One day I'll expereince this too.






> What really hurt, though, was when I tried to pull them out. It was like they had reverse-hooks in them, like arrowheads, and tore at the skin when I had to yank them out.



Although, I don't envy your painful dreams. Ick! You seem to have that alot too...






> On the way out, I tried to phase through the front wall but ended up running into it, instead.



That's okay..I do that a lot.






> I thought to myself that the kid's dad's ghost might be roaming around, so I went and landed right beside him. I said, "you killed your daddy? Where? Show me?"



I think that's funny. I mean, anyway to get you your ghost....

Too bad you didn't quite accomplish what you wanted..but awesome dream though.


Well, I continue to look forward to you continuing the attempt.... :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Clairity!  ::content:: 

That dream really kicked my ass, though. I couldn't do _anything_ I wanted to do.  :Sad:  None of it felt really solid, though, so I didn't really have a lot of hope, throughout the dream. I had taken a nap earlier in the day and, when I finally went to sleep at night, it was like 2:30am. When I woke up from the first fragment, it was about 3:30 and when I woke up from the lucid, it was about 4:30. So, I really didn't have much time to fall into _deep_ sleep. The dream kept trying to slip away, throughout, like it was nothing but really intense H.I.

Hopefully, I'll get another chance to try when I get some sufficient sleep in, though.  ::wink:: 





> Great dream!!
> 
> 
> Haha...only you would have a dream about being seduced while about to see an execution....



LOL. Yeah, after I woke and thought about that I was like: "....wait a minute, WTF??"  ::lmao:: 





> I think that's funny. I mean, anyway to get you your ghost....
> 
> Too bad you didn't quite accomplish what you wanted..but awesome dream though.
> 
> 
> Well, I continue to look forward to you continuing the attempt....



Hahaha. I hope I'll never get that excited about hearing some kid scream "Mommy, I killed Daddy!" again in my life.  ::chuckle:: 
Yeah, and I'm not too disappointed about it. I'm actually kind of surprised that I couldn't find anything in the first house. I was really expecting my subconscious to go all out on me, because I already have some anxiety about going _looking_ for nightmare creatures like ghosts. Heh. But yeah, it was a fun dream, though.  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> window. When I looked up, I saw that she was probably 65 years old or so. 
> 
> Instantly, I could tell by her expression that she was hurt by my surprise at how old she was, and knew that I was probably not going to let this go any further. All of a sudden, the realization came to me. I smiled at her and said, "Don't worry, we can do something about that. This is just a dream, anyway." I put both hands above her forehead, saying "Let's try to bring you back a few years," and slowly brushed my hands down the front of her face.



I love that part!  Weren't we just talking about the unfortunate situation of unattractive DC's?  You learned how to take care of it!   Now I need to learn how to keep mine from getting distracted...

----------


## Caradon

Wow, another really long one! That was great, I loved all the control you had over the police. And that old guy kicking you in the nuts was pretty funny.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao. Yeah. I'm just glad it didn't hurt when he did it.  :tongue2: 

Playing catch-up on these, so they are in no particular order, some of which were the other dreams I had on 10/3, that I never posted:

*10/03/2007 (continued)
Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was swimming in the ocean with Todd, surrounded by manatees and eels and all kinds of marine life, and he kept trying to get me to dive down into some cave that was like 20 feet deep, three feet wide, and about 15 feet in length. He wanted me to go down in it and swim from one side to the other and come back up to the surface. I told him he was fucking crazy.

*Dream (Frag) Four:*
I was working in a rock quarry with my dad. There was a little girl roaming around that the police were after. Apparently, she was possessed by some sort of demon, and had glowing purple eyes. I don't remember how it started, but we got into some fight where I figured out that I had these powers, too. But the fight itself was the weirdest thing. It was like a third-person Capcom fight. She was controlling a Ryu character (the guy in the white, in the video) and I was controlling someone else. I can't remember who it was. But the action was really fast and trippy, and the entire battle was in mid-air, above us.

*10/01/2007
"Atmosphereland"*
Don't remember too much of this one, but I was at some sort of huge picnic where we were all sitting around preparing to watch a space launch. There were radio stations and all kinds of media out there. The one thing that mainly sticks out in my memory is that, while we were waiting for the launch, I went driving around. I ended up at an apartment complex about a mile or so away from the launch site. When I was coming out of someone's apartment, I walked out to the parking lot and looked up at the sky. The sky was a mixture between clouds and a view of a peninsula landscape. It looked as if the lot that I was standing on was tilted, on the top of the moutain, and I was looking down at a much lower level of land, down near the ocean, so the peninsula and horizon was much higher than it would be if I was standing on flat land. What made _that_ so strange was that there were actually clouds between where I was standing in the peninsula, so it was completely surreal, like there was a flat projection of land and sea casted up in the atmosphere. I took out a camera and started snapping pictures of it. From my other eye, I saw someone get out of a van, in the parking lot in front of me. I could see that he was dressed in all black and carrying a sniper rifle. I tried my best to ignore him and not get involved in whatever it was he was doing, but I couldn't help but watch him and keep track of his movements. I don't remember what happened, though.

Here is a quick little Photoshopping of what the sky view looked like:


*10/02/2007
"Mob mentality"*
I'd gone to visit my dad in Atlanta, where he used to live. There was some call-center that I was working in, while I was there, and I had to ride my old green bmx bike to work. I came out one time and my bike was gone. It had been stolen. I went crazy looking around for this bike, going in and out of all the buildings. I went into a back room of the building I was working in and saw a bike that I thought was mine, but, while looking over it, I saw that it was just kinda close to what mine looked like. Someone ran in and told me my bike was outside, so I ran out, still carrying the similiar bike in my hands. Outside, I saw some guy driving away with my bike on the back of his truck. I ran after him until he got out of the parking lot, but couldn't catch up with him. Pissed off, I took the similar bike that I was holding and slammed it on the ground, breaking it apart like glass, pieces of it flying all over the street. One of my old co-workers, T (that used to work in a call-center in FL with me), was there. A bunch of his hoodlum friends were standing around outside and watching me get pissed at the idea that my bike had been stolen, and they started laughing. I turned to one of them and said "And just what's so funny about this?" Then they all started coming out of the woodwork. There was about 7 of them, and they were all bigger than I was. The one I was talking to said something like "What? Don't get an attitude with me, boy. I will stomp you." (or something to that effect). 

Seeing that there were so many of them, I really didn't want to over-step my bounds, but I let them know that I wasn't afraid of them, even though there were so many of the group. They obviously had their sights set on me, though, and started getting in my face and trying to provoke a fight. They surrounded me and, one at a time, they took turns getting in my face, talking shit. Deep inside, I knew that I had a very good chance of getting my ass beat down, severely, by this mob, but I stood my ground and just glared them down. I tried to explain that I did nothing to them and had no desire to fight any of them, but they kept antagonizing the situation. One of them said "Ok, alright. We're cool..." and held out his hand to shake mine. Reluctantly, I reached out to shake his, and he pulled his hand back real quick, saying something like "Psyche!!!" All of his friends started laughing. Unable to resist, I folded my arms and said, sarcastically, "Oh...I didn't see _that_ one coming" That pissed him off even more, and he got back in my face.

I really don't remember what happened in the rest of this dream, but it felt good to stand up to a huge group like that, knowing I was probably going to get beat down into the pavement, but not losing my dignity by completely bitching out and pleading with them not to completely destroy me.

*10/05/2007
"LD at Kellen's"*
I was at my old friend's house in Houston. Don't remember too much about this one, but I know that there was another family staying with us (besides my friend's). There were two kids in this family, and I was in charge of keeping an eye on them while their folks were out. Sometime during that period, I was walking down the hallway, toward the living room. While I was doing this, I looked at the wall and thought of wall-running (which is something that often goes through my imagination, in waking life). Instinctively, I decided to try it, as soon as I thought of it (as if my imagining it suddenly made me jump into it). I jumped sideways, onto the wall, and ran across it, down the length of the hallway. Everything moved in slow-motion, as if I was moving underwater. When I landed on the floor, on the far side, I knew I was dreaming.
I walked out into the living room just as the kids' parents came home. The mother asked where her son was, and I couldn't find him at first. We then heard noise coming from the fireplace, and I could see his legs dangling from within, as if he'd tried to crawl up the fireplace and gotten stuck. Obviously still, somewhat, attached to the dream, I quickly busted through the bricks in the fireplace and broke him out. Even though she was glad to have her son safe, the mother was freaking out about the damage that I did to her fireplace. I told her it was ok, because I was dreaming, and that I could fix it. I then pointed at the fireplace and moved my hand around a few times,  visualizing the bricks realligning himselves, and they did. The fireplace was, soon, right back to normal.

Don't really remember anything past that, at this point.

*10/07/2007*
This one was just looooooong, and all over the place. I can't even remember very many of the details.
I know that I was in some sort of arcade with Brian. This arcade was in a huge club like Dave & Busters (where we went, in Miami). It was Halloween and I was dressed up in the Blade costume I wore last year. Somehow, I hacked into one of the arcade games that I had spent a long time kicking ass in, and was doing something with the scoreboard or something. I dunno. But, later, we had left the arcade and were outside, where there was a party or some kind of huge commotion going on.
In the distance, I saw something fly up into the air. I tried to get Brian's attention, but he wasn't paying me any mind. I kept watching the sky and this thing was flying around over us. Sooner or later, there were more of them, and they were just criss-crossing the sky, periodically. Brian ended up catching a glimps of them, but didn't see them as anything more than jets or whatever. Finally, I happened to be looking up and see one of them transform. I tried to tell him what it did, and he still wasn't buying it. Sooner or later, one of the transformed robots dropped out of the sky and started an all-out assault on the entire are where we were. Everyone started running in panic. Then more of them landed, both good and bad, and had a war on the area of flat land where we were just partying.

Later, I remember a fragment where I was riding a motorcycle through a park. It was the daytime following the part with the transformers, but I know it was the same dream.

There was another part where Brian and I were driving (but he was driving an old, beat up Firebird, instead of the Mustang he has now, and we were way out in the sticks. Something happened to where we ran into the psychos from the movie The Devil's Rejects. (I've never seen the movie, but know enough about it to know who these people were[/URL] and there was some really freaky scenario that happened out there, but I don't remember.

Finally, the last thing that I remember was that I had a false awakening, where I turned on the tv to FOX News, and Bill O'Reilly was doing a story....on _me_. They had a photograph of me in my Blade costume (complete with gun and sword) and O'Reilly was talking about how I was some crazy serial killer or something that was going around murdering people (because my hack had something to do with getting into the system and making it to where I was just killing badguys left and right, on the game. Like a GodMode code or something) and he was just going off about how I was this bad person. He zoomed in on my face, and my eyes were kinda red, and he was saying shit (in his cocky little way) like "Now, you can clearly see this maniac is messed up off of something. Obviously alcohol, but you can only wonder what else he's got going throught that psychotic brain of his." - Really laying it on. The last thing I remember is calling Brian to tell him that I was on the news for some bullshit I didn't do.

Then I woke up for real and saw that the tv wasn't even on.

----------


## Caradon

I love that picture! I love wall running too. I will sometimes run across walls without being Lucid yet as well. Every time I do it, I think I've learned some great skill.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Thanks. I think it turned out pretty good, too, for just a quick little project.  ::content::  And yeah, wall-running is the shit. I love the feeling of coming down after doing something like that and just being like...."How in the _Hell_ did I do that??" Lol.

*10/09/2007
Dream One:
"Lobstering"*
I was in some sort of National Park with Brian, and we were swimming in a big, indoor, lake with a bunch of female lifegaurds posted up in tall chairs all around us. This lake was full of lobsters, but they were protected, because this was a national and/or state park. We didn't care, though, and we snuck around from place to place, grabbing big lobsters, twisting them and cracking their bodies in half, putting the tail ends in our board shorts pockets. Time and time again I got caught with the pinchers, and had to keep from making any noise, because we had to be covert about this, so I finally ended up just getting used to the pain and continued hunting for more.

On the way out, our pockets zipped up and bulging with lobster tails, we got caught by some old Spanish woman who called the police on us. Don't remember what happened after that, though.

*Dream Two:
"Neighborhood Watch"*
I was walking across the ditch behind my old neighborhood, heading out to the road. My car was there, and had obviously broken down the night before. I had walked home, then, and decided to come back out, today, to check it out. While I was checking my car, another car pulled up behind me. This really cute chick gets out and offers to give my car a jump, to see if that would fix the problem. She tried to start her car and, at first, it wouldn't start either. It took her a moment, but she got hers started and began running the power to my battery. While we waited, we were talking, and I discovered she had this _really_ defensive tone, like she didn't want me to get near her. Since we were pretty much alone in a field, off a dirt road, we ended up leaving her car running, to jump mine, and started walking around a little bit to continue our talk.

I was trying to keep things friendly, and even flirted with her a little bit, playfully nudging her with me arm, but even though she seemed nice, she winced when I got close and told me to keep my hands to myself. I stopped and asked her why she was so bitter. She said it was because guys like me usually ridicule her and tease her for "sounding white" (she was black, btw), and that she wasn't going to let me get close to her because I was probably just like all the other black guys she's met. I had to laugh at that. I told her that I can relate. I said, "Shit, I get that all the time. I grew up around a white majority. My best friend of 12 years is white. I was one of the only black guys in my platoons for 3 years of ROTC. Most of the people I chill with are white. You don't think I get flack for it, by ignorant people who just aren't exposed to that side? That's nothing new." She looked shocked for a moment, but then broke into a warm smile.

She was instantly infatuated with me, and we continued walking, a little closer than before. Suddenly, just as things were starting to go well, I looked around and got the feeling that something just wasn't right. There were no other clues, besides the fact that the situation just didn't _feel_ right, but I realized I was dreaming. I didn't say anything at first, but she started talking and ended up implying that she'd like to go out with me. Somewhat disappointed, (but not really, because I was now lucid) I told her that that wouldn't be possible. She asked why, and I told her it was because I was dreaming, and she wasn't real. Of course, she was confused at this. I tried to explain it to her, but she just wasn't grasping it. Finally, I said "Watch," and I went over to the nearest tree. I gave it a karate chop, down at the base, and the entire tree came crashing down. She stared, wide-eyed, and asked how I did that. I said "I told you. None of this is real, including you." She felt a little disconcerted, and we kept walking. We came upon an older man in a painter's uniform, standing next to my old friend's house. I nodded to him, and he just stared us down. Walking passed, I saw that there was another guy with him, walking into GV's house...and he was carrying a gun. Instantly, I knew these guys were robbing GV's house at gunpoint. I smiled a little and told the chick to hang back a little bit and I'd be right back.

I walked over to the porch and looked over the fence. From the back room window, I saw GV's family held at gunpoint, through a ripple in the blinds. One of the "painters" came out, carrying something. In the most innocent, childish voice, I said "Heeey, guys (knowing there were at least two of them). What'cha dooooiiiiin??" with the silliest, mischievous grin on my face. He said something like "How about you mind your own damn business?" as he walked passed me. I gave him a snappy comeback and implied that I knew they were robbing my friend's house. He got pissed and turned around raising his handgun in my direction. Still lucid, I just laughed in his face. I said something like "Now what do you plan to do with that? Seriously, you have no idea what's going on here. Go head, man. I'll give you a free shot," and I urged him on with a with a few flicks of my fingers. He shot me once in the chest and it felt like someone threw a small rock at me. I just kept smiling. He raised the gun again and shot me once in the throat. _That_ one kind of hurt (very little), but it was just a weird place to get shot, so I found it kind of uncomfortable, but I didn't show any change of expression. He raised the gun even higher, to my face. Just as he pulled the trigger, I reached my hand up and covered the front of the barrel. The bullet lodged in the barrel and jammed his gun. I laughed as the guy smacked the barrel with his other hand and forced the disfigured bullet out. Looking back up at me, I could tell he was scared shitless.

His partner suddenly came to the door behind me, yelling "What the Hell is going on out here?!" I turned to him and said "Your friend out here is wasting bullets! Those things cost money, ya know!" and had a good laugh. The other guy raised his gun at me, also, and I ran toward him, jumping over the small fence onto the elevated porch. While I was in mid-air, he fired a shot right into my chest, but it had no affect. I landed on the porch in front of him, and started walking forward, grinning. He fired once or twice more and I just reached out and snatched the gun out of his hand. His jaw dropped and he started shaking. he screamed out something like "A Devil!! You're a DEVIL!!" and ran passed me, toward the door. I laughed and stepped out after him, yelling "That's right! Runnn from the Devil!!" and fired a few wild shots in their direction as they scrambled off. The girl had been watching the whole thing from close-by, completely frozen with awe. I turned back inside the house and went to go free my friend's family, but the dream began to unravel as I walked through the living room. I tried to stop and focus, but it was too far gone. 

I woke up after that, but damn, I love completely owning the badguys. That's always such a great feeling.  ::cooler::

----------


## The Cusp

> On the way out, our pockets zipped up and bulging with lobster tails, we got caught by some old Spanish woman who called the police on us. Don't remember what happened after that, though.



Sure you don't... You just don't want to admit to beating up an old lady!





> "That's right! Runnn from the Devil!!"

----------


## Caradon

Awsome lucid! I love letting people shoot me in dreams. I had a Lucid this year where a cop came at me with his gun out. I grabbed it out of His hand and shot myself three times in the chest. then handed it back to him. :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Sure you don't... You just don't want to admit to beating up an old lady!



I will neither confirm nor deny that accusation.  ::biggrin:: 





> Awsome lucid! I love letting people shoot me in dreams. I had a Lucid this year where a cop came at me with his gun out. I grabbed it out of His hand and shot myself three times in the chest. then handed it back to him.



LOL! That's hilarious. I can only imagine the look on his face. Rofl.

*10/10/2007
Fragments:*
- Something about living back in my ex's house. We've been getting along lately, which is always kinda weird, so I guess that's why this dream came about. I also remember playing a video game that was just like God of War, but not, and something about eating a half a hamburger that had been sitting in the pantry all night, but unwrapped.
LQ showed up later on(the ex-coworker I really liked, but kinda screwed up any chance with), and she was being really playful, which surprised me. Waking up and realizing she wasn't really there was a pretty shitty feeling.

----------


## Moonbeam

> LQ showed up later on(the ex-coworker I really liked, but kinda screwed up any chance with)



I find that hard to believe!  :wink2:  (Well, that's what dreams are for anyway.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I find that hard to believe!  (Well, that's what dreams are for anyway.)



Yeah, so did I, actually. I can't take all the blame, though. It was partly my fault for joking around too much, and partly hers for completely over-reacting.  ::|:  

But, oh well. Thanks for the compliment.  ::content::

----------


## mark

> *10/10/2007
> Fragments:*
> - Something about living back in my ex's house. We've been getting along lately, which is always kinda weird, so I guess that's why this dream came about. I also remember playing a video game that was just like God of War, but not, and something about eating a half a hamburger that had been sitting in the pantry all night, but unwrapped.
> LQ showed up later on(the ex-coworker I really liked, but kinda screwed up any chance with), and she was being really playful, which surprised me. Waking up and realizing she wasn't really there was a pretty shitty feeling.




ha ha left over food mmm nice  :tongue2:  although it only really works with indian and pizza lol burger not so good  ::roll:: 

yeah I have had that feeling upon waking ....not enjoyable

----------


## Adam

> *10/10/2007
> Fragments:*
> - Something about living back in my ex's house. We've been getting along lately, which is always kinda weird, so I guess that's why this dream came about. I also remember playing a video game that was just like God of War, but not, and something about eating a half a hamburger that had been sitting in the pantry all night, but unwrapped.
> LQ showed up later on(the ex-coworker I really liked, but kinda screwed up any chance with), and she was being really playful, which surprised me. Waking up and realizing she wasn't really there was a pretty shitty feeling.



I know ho wyou feel man! It is shitty when you wake up after dreaming about someone and then realise that it was only a dream, |I have this a few times and sometimes feel really low for a while tilll i can get it out my system.!

I also dream about my ex a lot, and although we broke up a year ago, she is still in a lot of my dreams, i really need to make this a dream sign of mine!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I know ho wyou feel man! It is shitty when you wake up after dreaming about someone and then realise that it was only a dream, |I have this a few times and sometimes feel really low for a while tilll i can get it out my system.!
> 
> I also dream about my ex a lot, and although we broke up a year ago, she is still in a lot of my dreams, i really need to make this a dream sign of mine!



Yeah, my ex shows up in my dreams a lot. It's probably because I constantly have to keep touch with her, because she's my baby's mom, and she's always calling my damn phone. Lol. It was good that we were actually getting along, but still, that's always weird too. Heh.

*10/11/2007*
Took some B6 and melatonin and had some _crazy_-long, vivd and action-packed dreams. One sequence seemed to last for hours, and continue after I'd woken up for a few moments. I really don't remember very many of the details though. 

*Dream One (pt 1):
"Dream Views Roomates"*
The first thing I remember is running down the sidewalk. Jogging for exercise, I think. There were these bushes with pointy spines on the leaves (I know what they are, but couldn't find a picture of them on Google) that lined the sidewalk and, at one point, the sidewalk kept getting thinner and thinner, to where I was brushing up against these needle-tipped bushes. 
Later, in the same dream, I had arrived to a condo where a bunch of DV Members were supposed to share. (We were talking in chat, yesterday, about a DV meetup). Everyone arrived at about the same time and, as _soon_ as we got there, *Aquanina* and one of the guys (though I can't remember who it was),  pretty much just dropped all their shit and hauled ass to the bathroom to get busy in the shower. I couldn't help but grin at that. Sometime later, I forgot what it was, but I ended up dropping something of value, that was made out of glass and belonged to someone else. The glass spread across the floor and I spent a little while cleaning it up. I also remember spending a lot of time with *Ophelia Blue*, and we were actually supposed to 'hook-up' later on that night, but something happened and threw a monkey wrench in that. Can't remember what.

The next day, I was getting a lot of flack from the DV Crew about whatever it was that happened, and I decided to get out of the house for a little while, and get some air, because I wasn't feeling very welcome. (Damn, I wish I could remember what happened.  :Sad:  ). Shortly after, I was driving down the road in a _badass_ import racer, that I have no idea how I got. I pulled up beside a gorgeous girl in another tight racer, and we started flirting through the windows. She then implied that she wanted to race, and we both took off. Racing this chick was fucking _insane_. We both had nitrous oxide in our cars and, whenever I'd hit the button on the steering wheel, there would be this loud PSSSSSSSS! sound, and the car would just take off so fast that everything around me became a blur, weaving through traffic at 100+mph. The B6 was in full affect and this was _completely_ realistic. It was like playing a Hi-Res _Need for Speed_ game, with virtual reality gear on. 

Not to drag this out too long, I don't remember who won, but we ended up back in an apartment complex where she met up with a bunch of "thugs," one of whom drove a big black SUV. We all started freestyling (rhyming) together - and I was able to hear the beat that I'd let loop on my stereo, while I slept, in the dream. I was spitting some really shitty rhymes, and was disappointed at that - but then, once the girl and I started flirting again, the guy that drove the SUV finally said that that was his girlfriend, and we almost got into a fight. Don't remember much about this part.

I woke up for a short period and the music bled into the waking world - opening my eyes just long enough to be aware that the music I was hearing was actually coming from my stereo. It couldn't have been more than ten seconds before I relaxed and went back to sleep, seemingly falling back into the same dream.

*Dream One: (pt 2)
"Gun Kata"*
I was upstairs in the girl's two-story apartment. Walking down the hallway, toward her stair case, I suddenly stopped and wondered how I'd gotten there. I looked around and wondered if this was a dream but (even after waking up from a long period of sleep, and going back to sleep) everything was just _so_ vivid. So solid. I looked down at my hands, and they looked just fine. I felt the banister, and it was just as solid as anything I've ever felt. I thought about jumping down the stairs, but figured that wouldn't be the best idea, until I was sure. Then, I tried something that I dont' think I've _ever_ tried before, the nose-plug RC. I plugged my nose and inhaled. To my surprise, I could breathe! I thought I'd done something wrong, and maybe didn't fully cover my nostrils, so I squeezed my nose even harder, and inhaled. It was like my hand wasn't even there. I was _definitely_ dreaming.

I went to the top stair and jumped off of it, trying to clear all the stairs at once. When I landed, everything was still so damned vivid, that it actually hurt a little bit, and I stumbled and nearly fell to the ground, but I realized that, had this been waking life, I would have seriously injured myself, so I was even more sure I was dreaming. I walked outside, and the same awesome car I had been driving in the first "half" of this dream was still in the parking lot, and there was a police car parked beside it. As I was getting in the car, the police radio sounded and I could hear dispatch say that there was some _huge_ gang bust going down, and that all units needed to respond. Being lucid, I thought this sounded like fun.

The cops hauled ass to this spot, and I was right there behind them. It was another apartment complex. (Why are there so many apartment complexes in my dreams?) I just followed them in, on foot, and we came upon a _HUGE_ firefight in a courtyard. Everybody was dressed up in suits, and it was just a few cops vs. some upscale crime syndicate like the Yakuza. Everybody had automatic weapons, and it was just a crazy amount of gunfire all over the place. Without missing a beat, I took the side of the cops (they were seriously outnumbered), and walked into the middle of the battlefield. I can't even remember what I said to the gang, but I suddenly draw _all_ of their fire on me.

(This has to have been one of the coolest things I've done, while lucid, yet.) As all of these guns started shooting at me, I started spinning around and flailing my arms in a kung-fu motion, moving left right, up down, corkscrew flipping and ducking side to side, in rapid succession. While doing this, I tried to take my mind off of the bullets, and act like they weren't even there. The illusion created was that I dodged every single bullet that was shot at me, aside from one that I felt graze my hand but cause no pain. What I'd fallen into was an exaggeratedly-acrobatic version of UltraViolet's GunKata, and it was fucking _awesome_. Even though I was trying not to think about the bullets hitting me, I could hear them whizzing around my head, while I continued to move erradically, as fast as possible. At some point, someone started using a glowing disc as a weapon. They'd throw it at me and I would flip out of the way, and it would pretty much just ricochet all over the battlefield and kill a whole bunch of people, inadvertently. One thing that motivated me to keep moving was thinking of Spider-Man and the way he moves and the last thing I remember doing is jumping off of the ground, over the glowing disc, and landing, horizontally, on a wall, standing on it as if it were the ground and looking down at the body-littered battlefield, as the cops now had the advantage, and were taking out the last few of the gang memebers.

Absolutely _incredible_ experience.
I woke up and it was daylight. I came to the PC to jot down some dream notes and decided to see if I could squeeze an extra hour or so of sleep in.

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
Something about the Transformers. I was on a space ship and there was some supposed "truce" between a small squad of Autobots and a larger squad of Decepticons. They were exchanging information on a new technology that would change them not only into vehicles, but into Animals (the Beast Wars concept). I, as a human on the ship, was listening to one Transformer explain this technology. He was talking about the ability to turn into snakes and whatnot, and actually started transforming his arm into three different modes - strict robot parts, vehicle parts, and animal parts, to demonstrate. There was some kind of attack on the ship, by other Decepticons, and the ones that were on our ship told us ("Us" being that I was in league with the Autobots) that they weren't going to help defend the ship, and they left us alone to fight a losing battle. I don't remember what happened, though.

Had another short awakening and went back to sleep.

*Dream Three:
"Snake Kite"*
I was at a house that was supposed to be my aunt's house, but it was different. She was having a party and a bunch of us were out on the porch. There was a huge pool toy that I had to blow up for the kids, and it was a snake that was about 20 ft long. When I blew it up, the wind caught it, and it kept trying to fly away. I was holding onto the tail and had to squat and brace myself as it waved around in the wind, like a kite. People that were passing by in the street were stopping to look at it, cause it was a pretty cool sight, actually. 

A little later, my uncle came out of the house and asked me to get something out of the bathroom for him. When I knocked on the bathroom door, this _really_ drunk guy came out, and he was completely naked. He was a black guy with a white, albino head and orange/reddish facial hair. I told him to put some fuckin clothes on, because there were kids walking around the house. He got in my face about it and as an involuntary reflex, I went to punch him. I pulled by my hand, realizing what I was doing, and only lightly tapped him on the jaw. He got pissed and pulled out a knife. (Now that I think about it, I don't know where the hell he pulled the knife from. Lol.) I grabbed his wrist and wrestled with him for the knife. When I took it from him, he slurred something like "Fine! That's not the one I wanted to use anyway," and reached on the back of the tub and pulled out an even bigger knife. He lunged at me and I grabbed that wrist with my other hand. We both started wrestling, knives in hand, and a big crowd was gathering, trying to get us to stop, but I knew that this guy was so drunk he could hardly stand, and he was trying to kill me. The last I remember was us fighting in the hallway, before waking up again.

----------


## Clairity

Wow.. there is just SOOO much to comment on! To make it easier on me.. your post comments will be *bolded.*

*I thought about jumping down the stairs, but figured that wouldn't be the best idea, until I was sure. Then, I tried something that I dont' think I've ever tried before, the nose-plug RC. I plugged my nose and inhaled. To my surprise, I could breathe! I thought I'd done something wrong, and maybe didn't fully cover my nostrils, so I squeezed my nose even harder, and inhaled. It was like my hand wasn't even there. I was definitely dreaming.*

I'm surprised you've never done the nose plug RC before.. it's my favorite RC!

*As I was getting in the car, the police radio sounded and I could hear dispatch say that there was some huge gang bust going down, and that all units needed to respond. Being lucid, I thought this sounded like fun.*
Heck, I'm lucid.. let's go kick some gang a$$!  ::banana:: 

*At some point, someone started using a glowing disc as a weapon. They'd throw it at me and I would flip out of the way, and it would pretty much just ricochet all over the battlefield and kill a whole bunch of people, inadvertently.*

ooooops.. my bad!  :tongue2: 

*the last thing I remember doing is jumping off of the ground, over the glowing disc, and landing, horizontally, on a wall, standing on it as if it were the ground and looking down at the body-littered battlefield.*

A great visual! I can just picture you standing on the sie of the building.. long black leather coat flapping in the breeze..  :wink2: 

*it was a snake that was about 20 ft long. When I blew it up, the wind caught it, and it kept trying to fly away. I was holding onto the tail and had to squat and brace myself as it waved around in the wind, like a kite. People that were passing by in the street were stopping to look at it, cause it was a pretty cool sight, actually.* 

This just struck me as funny!  ::D: 

*He got pissed and pulled out a knife. (Now that I think about it, I don't know where the hell he pulled the knife from. Lol.)* 

 ::shock:: 

*I grabbed his wrist and wrestled with him for the knife. When I took it from him,* *he slurred something like "Fine! That's not the one I wanted to use anyway," and reached on the back of the tub and pulled out an even bigger knife.* 

 ::shock::  ..  ::holycrap:: 

*He lunged at me and I grabbed that wrist with my other hand. We both started wrestling, knives in hand, and a big crowd was gathering,* 

 :Drama: 

*trying to get us to stop,* 

oh, right! ..**

*but I knew that this guy was so drunk he could hardly stand, and he was trying to kill me.*

You're dreams are amazing! 

Do you ever wake up tired (or feeling not so rested) when you have action packed dreams like these?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm surprised you've never done the nose plug RC before.. it's my favorite RC!



Yeah, I'm surprised too, actually. I've heard about how effective it is, but I've just never tried it. I'm going to be sure to use it more often.  :smiley: 





> Heck, I'm lucid.. let's go kick some gang a$$!



Hahaha. Who could say no to that?  :Boxing: 





> ooooops.. my bad!



You're going to have to work on that aim, love.  ::wink:: 





> oh, right! ..



LOL. Don't try to act all innocent, now! I see those popcorn crumbs on your shirt!





> You're dreams are amazing!
> 
> Do you ever wake up tired (or feeling not so rested) when you have action packed dreams like these?



Thank you.  ::content:: 
And I was really drained when I finally woke up for good, yesterday. I think it was because I kept waking up and going back to sleep, though. But yeah, every now and then, when I have dreams that are _really_ intense, I'll wake up feeling like someone really beat the hell out of me. Lol. I had a pretty crazy one last night, too, but I don't really remember too much of it, because I went back to sleep before making any notes on it.

*10/12/2007
Dream (Frag) One:*
This game started in someone's house. I think it was JH's. We were playing a game called Dynasty Warriors (though it wasn't the _real_ Dynasty Warriors), where we would control this little knight around a multi-level game world with a bunch of different stairways leading to platforms, and would fight all kinds of dragons and dark nights and magicians and whatnot.
Sometime later, I actually got _inside_ the game, and was the hero. I found myself in a castle, sharing a dip in an indoor pool small enough to be called a large bath, which six girls - three of them royalty, and three of them servants - in a dark, candlelit room. I spent a little time flirting with each of them, individually. Some of them were sitting at the sides of the "pool" and I would swim to them, placing torso between their thighs and my arms on their legs, looking up at them while talking. It was really nice, but I wish I could remember more of it.

*Dream Two:
"March Madness"*
This was obviously brought upon by the recent "Jena Six" situation and/or the reaction from the noose that was hung on a professor's door at Columbia University
I was with an enormous group of people, mostly black, posing some type of march and headed to a school a few miles away. We were walking along an old set of railroad tracks that had a bunch of unconnected train cars scattered along the tracks, obviously having not been used for a long time. The group that I was walking closest to was a bunch of "thugs" and, even though I was making small talk and earning their trust, I was also keeping a cautious eye on them, because I felt that they were up to no good. The "leader" of this certain group and I had been talking for some time, while walking along the tracks, and he told me that he was strapped. He flashed this wicked-looking, fully-automatic handgun and said that he trusted me to get involved with their cause (Whatever that was). In doing so, he handed me a gun that was exactly like his. 

Sooner or later, something happened that caused a huge fight between many of the members of the march, instigated by the group of thugs I was with. The "leader" then whipped out his gun and started spraying into the crowd. I fell back some and got out of his line of fire. At first, he was making it a point not to shoot at me. But, then, he noticed that I wasn't backing him up. He turned his gun in my direction and I dropped behind an oil drum, tilting it up to block the gunfire as it came in my direction. I picked up the drum (which was only half a drum, actually), trying to keep it low enough to keep my legs from getting hit and high enough to duck my head behind it, and dove behind one of the train cars. People were ducking and screaming and running all over the place. Just when I'd thought about having to use the gun the guy gave me against him, I saw the police come in. The moved in a tight squad around one of the train cars, trying to stay out of sight. I put my gun away because I didn't want to give them the impression than I was working with the trigger-happy psycho.

They were able to sneak up on him by staying behind the car nearest to him, and I moved in closer to get a better view. They shot him a few times before he even knew they were there, and he kept trying to shoot. One of them then moved in and shot him once in the head, taking him down. His body still seemed to be writhing on the ground, so the lead cop stood over him and put a few more bullets in him.

Things settled down at the march eventually continued. We ended up at this university and I remember a storm coming in behind us. We sought shelter in something that seemed like the Shop Class section, behind a rolling, warehouse door, and stayed into the night. Sometime during that time, I was taking a closer look at the gun I was given and saw that it looked more like a power tool than an actual gun. It looked like a drill on steroids, and it was filled with a clip full of wooden nails, instead of bullets. I know there was more to this dream, but that's about all I remember.

----------


## Clairity

> They shot him a few times before he even knew they were there, and I kept trying to shoot. One of them then moved in and shot him once in the head, taking him down. His body still seemed to be writhing on the ground, so the lead cop stood over him and put a few more bullets in him.



Gee.. do you think we got him?  ::roll::  Talk about "overkill".  ::D: 





> I was taking a closer look at the gun I was given and saw that it looked more like a power tool than an actual gun. It looked like a drill on steroids, and it was filled with a clip full of wooden nails, instead of bullets.



I dunno.. but I think getting shot by a power nail gun full of wooden nails would sting pretty good!  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Gee.. do you think we got him?  Talk about "overkill".



Actually, I made a typo. I meant to say "they shot him a few times and *he* kept trying to shoot." (fixed it now, though) So they did what they had to do, because he obviously wasn't about to give up. 

I didn't shoot anybody, though!  ::angel:: 





> I dunno.. but I think getting shot by a power nail gun full of wooden nails would sting pretty good!



Oh, no doubt. I definitely wouldn't want to get shot by one of those things.  ::shock::

----------


## The Cusp

> *Dream One: (pt 2)
> "Gun Kata"*
> everything was still so damned vivid, that it actually hurt a little bit



Now that's vivid!




> It was another apartment complex. (Why are there so many apartment complexes in my dreams?)



City boy!




> What I'd fallen into was an exaggeratedly-acrobatic version of UltraViolet's GunKata, ...the last thing I remember doing is jumping off of the ground, over the glowing disc, and landing, horizontally, on a wall, standing on it as if it were the ground and looking down at the body-littered battlefield, as the cops now had the advantage, and were taking out the last few of the gang memebers.



Love that part, especially when you're standing on the wall like an MC Escher picture.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Now that's vivid!



Yeah, that B6 is really a double-edged sword, sometimes.  :Sad:  Pain or not, though, there is nothing more amazing than an extremely solid lucid dream!





> City boy!



LOL! I know, right? I need an extended vacation out in the sticks somewhere. Haha.





> Love that part, especially when you're standing on the wall like an MC Escher picture.



I had to look up MC Escher, but that is _exactly_ the artwork that I had in mind, when I was writing the journal entry (I've seen that work before, but just never knew the artist's name).

----------


## Clairity

> Yeah, that B6 is really a double-edged sword, sometimes.  Pain or not, though, there is nothing more amazing than an extremely solid lucid dream!



I've got B6 but got kinda lax in taking it.  It can upset your stomach if you don't take it with food.   :tongue2: 

What dosage do you take and do you take it everynight when you go to bed (or do you skip some nights)?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I've got B6 but got kinda lax in taking it.  It can upset your stomach if you don't take it with food.  
> 
> What dosage do you take and do you take it everynight when you go to bed (or do you skip some nights)?



Yeah, I've always heard that you shouldn't take B6 on an empty stomach, so I never have.  :smiley: 

I use 100mg tablets right before bed, and I only take them once or twice (_sometimes_ thrice) a week. They are most effective when I take them with melatonin, because I don't stand as much of a chance of waking up, during the night. That combination is the best because the B6 makes your mind so alert that your (well, mine anyway) dreams are usually much more vivid and intense, and the melatonin keeps your body relaxed so it helps you stay asleep during a mind state that would, most likely, wake you up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/13/2007*
Had a multivitamin before bed. (Which I sometimes use as an alternative to B6, Clairity, by the way.)

*Dream One:
"A Little Taste of War"*
I remember driving along some highway, going to visit Todd who was out of town, somewhere. When I got there, we were hanging out by the pool, at night, with some other people and Todd had gone up stairs to an apartment on one of the  highest floors. He went missing for some time, so I decided to go up and mess with him. Instead of taking the stairs, I, for some strange reason, decided to climb a rope that led up to every floor, so I could sneak up behind him, if he was out in the hallway somewhere.

When I got to the level the apartment was on, he was standing there, right in front of me, with his arms cross, grinning as if he had known I was trying to sneak up on him. I said something like "damn you," and we had a good laugh about it. Then I slid down the rope. I looked up to see if he was coming, and he actually jumped from that level of the building, all the way down, and landed in a tuck-and-roll, near me. I remember being amazed at that, but the dream soon changed.

We were walking through the neighborhood, which began looking more and more like my old neighborhood. There was a car coming down the road, and they slowed down next to us. We heard them scream out something in what sounded like German and automatic gunfire suddenly errupted from the car. Todd and I immediately scattered. As I was running across a rise in someone's yard, placing a hand down to the grass once or twice to stay on my feet, I could see and hear the bullets tearing into the grass and dirt all around me. Just as I was about to round the corner, in the clear, I was struck once or twice in the back. I don't remember whether or not it hurt, but I knew I was hit, and could be in serious trouble.

I went around corner and hid on some stranger's porch. I breathing heavily and was beginning to feel slightly drained. I noticed it was now day time. I could see someone coming around the corner, a few yards away. It was a Nazi soldier, in full combat uniform.  ::shock::  He spotted me and came over in my direction. Just as I began to panic, and was about to try to get up and run, the door beside me open and _another_ Nazi soldier walked out of the house. He looked down, obviously surprised to see me lying on his porch. I was cornered and had absolutely nowhere to go. The first soldier came up to the porch and, seeing that I was still alive, wasted no time speaking. He pulled out a handgun and shot me about 4 times in the chest, at point-blank. It felt like someone had punched me in the chest, and I could feel myself getting more and more tired, like the energy was being syphoned from me.

As I lay there, the two Nazis stood over me, talking to each other in a mixture of German and English (I can't remember what they were saying). In my mind, even though I was getting more tired, I was beginning to wonder why I didn't feel like I was actually _dying_. I felt like, if these guys would have walked away, I could have gotten up and walked away, myself. But, as they stood over me, I played dead, lying there, slack-jawed, with my eyes rolled back. A sort of gurgling sound came from my throat and one of the guys looked down at me. He said something like "You hear that? This guy is still alive." At the sound of that, I gradually made the sound stop, as I really didn't want him to shoot me again. After a little bit longer, they were convinced I was dead, and they both walked away. I don't remember anything after that.

*Dream Two:
"Advanced Task Completed!"*
This one started with me at my computer. I'd downloaded some strange "3D Software" that let you rotate the camera views on video files as if they were in 3D space. For instance, I started watching The Matrix and, during every scene, I was able to move the camera angles around, in real time, so I could watch any part of the movie from any angle. It was awesome. Anyway, my buddy Mike came over, even though it was like 11:30 at night. He just showed up and mom got out of bed and let him in. He chilled for a while and I tried to show him this new software, but I couldn't find the Matrix movie. I then started looking around for other movies, but couldn't find any of them. After a while without finding any of my movie files, Mike ended up going home.

Later, I was watching TV, and there was a documentary on about a planet. It was a really weird planet that was shaped like a squared doughnut and had stripes running around it. The camera panned out from a really close view of the terrain, to a wide shot of the entire planet, and I soon noticed that I was no longer watching the TV, but I was as actually _inside_ the program, and looking down at this planet from space. I instantly became lucid and floated there for a moment, looking at this odd planet. I figured I'd much rather be down on Earth so I figured I could fly down toward the planet and sort of "turn it into Earth" as I got closer to the ground. I flew down as fast as I could, breaking through the atmosphere and watching the ground begin to come into view. As it came closer, I saw it looking more and more like Earth. Soon I was coming down over a city scape, and the diving straight toward my house. I passed through the roof of my house and, before I knew it, I had landed in my room.

I remembered how I always had trouble flying _into_ space, and figured that, since I came down from space so easily, I might be able to get back up there. I flew up and tried to rocket into space again, but I got stuck in the ceiling of my room. (DAMNIT I hate that.) I pulled myself back down and landed on my floor again. Trying to think of something to do, I suddenly remembered the Advanced Task, and my bathroom was right across the hall. I ran out of my room and into the bathroom, noticing, on my way there, that mom was sleeping on the couch with a blanket, which she never really does. I went in the bathroom and closed the door,  looking in the mirror at my reflection which was, surprising, not deformed or disfigured. At first, I just asked it "Why do we dream?" and it just stood there and looked at me. It's lips never moved when mine did, and it just kinda looked at me, stoicly. I then remembered that I had to reach in the mirror and pull my reflection out, so I dipped my hands into the mirror, but I was feeling some resistance. It felt like the mirror was trying to solidify with my hands inside, and I couldn't get anything passed a few inches above my wrists into it. Curling my fingers around where I figured the back of my reflections head would be, I pulled back, trying to bring it out. I was only able to pull it out a little bit, to where the face was sticking out of the mirror by a few inches. I asked again, "Why do we dream?" Again, my reflection just stared at me, blankly, and blinked its eyes a few times. I got kinda frustrated and just let go, and the reflection snapped back into the mirror. I turned my head left and right and noticed that my ears were actually much smaller than they are in waking life. 

Then, I heard my mom open my room door like she was snooping around, and this broke my focus. I lost lucidity, opening the door and saying "What are you doing?" She tried to explain something to me, and we got into an argument about privacy, but I forgot the dialog and the dream ended shortly after that.

*Dream (Frag) Three: FA*
I "woke up" in my room again, and the song "Lean With it, Rock With It" (by Beyonce, I think) was playing on my computer. (I don't actually have this song though) I remembered how much I really liked it so I went to my computer and hit rewind, and picked up my guitar to improvise along with the song.

There was some point around here, where my dream turned into something like a weird Ipod commercial, where I was suddenly holding a cross between an Ipod/Iphone contraption and a PSP. This disembodied voice was promoting the gadget to me, while I was looking it over and messing with all the features. I woke up shortly after that.

----------


## mark

I loved the climbing up the rope and seeing todd sitting there waiting for you ha ha thats well funny...wow it turned kind of intense! I can imagine what it must have been like to be shot! its insane! 

 ::bowdown::  Congrats on the task man! I am finding that really difficult. I see you also had difficulty when you were a few inches in.  its great you were in space and lucid at the same time! I would say its a shame you couldnt get back into space but then you would not have completed your task.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey O--delete some of the stuff out of your mailbox!  You're full!

(Confidential to O:   ::chuckle::  Whew I'm pretty easy, aren't I? I thought you were joking, but I just wasn't quite sure...I thought I was being silly, so I'm glad to find out I was!)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Woops. It's empty now.

And "no problem," on that.^  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/14/2007
Dream One:
"Beowulf's Bane"*
I was Beowulf in this dream, but the dream, itself, felt like I was inside the _God of War_ video game. I was going down a hallway when I came to the end, which was a few dozen feet above the ground. In the next chamber, I saw a huge beast that looked like the minotaurs on God of War. He was walking around with a massive club in his hand, but he couldn't see me, and he was standing right by the exit. When he turned his back, I jumped down to the same level he was on, and realized there was another hallway behind me. When I turned to look down that hall, I saw _another_ minotaur coming straight toward me. I looked back and saw that the other one had spotted me too, and they were closing in.

There was a large door made of gilded bars next to me, that I hadn't even noticed, and it suddenly opened. A beautiful woman pulled me inside, the door falling closed and sealing the minotaurs outside. Inside, there were actually three of these women, all dressed in elegant cloth dresses and small tops. After a little bit of small talk, they are all surrounding me and seducing me, holding onto my arms and rubbing my chest and whatnot. Just as I'm getting into it (of course...) they all turn into serpent women and bite down on my flesh. When they latch on, I can feel the venom coursing through my body. My arms start throbbing, and it radiates over my chest and down to my legs, rendering me paralized. They drag me in front of a wall where a giant serpent head appears and speaks to me, also in a woman's voice. It calls me Beowulf (Like Angelina Jolie's (as a serpent-ish woman) line in the Beowulf trailer - "Are you the one they call Beowulf?") and starts this rant about my "evil" ways, calling me a womanizer, among a list of all these other accusations. It then gives permission to the other serpent women to exact their vengance. 

My perspective switches to third person, and I see myself (in Beowulf's body) being completely tortured by these serpent women. One of them works on my upper-body, clawing and biting at me while the others work on my lower. One actually transforms her own body and grows a "male organ" and sodomizes me, while the other actually bites _my_ "male organ" in half. There is no blood and the damage done looks like as if my body was made out of wax or something. (I'm really glad that this was in third person. Otherwise I would have probably been emotionally traumatized.  :Eek: )

Anyway. I was banished from this land (much like Kratos from God of War) and awoke on some sort of stone pavilion, surrounded by water. I was surrounded by a bunch of other people that were dressed a little more modern. There was a lot of talking, around this part, but I don't remember any of it. All I know is that the waters that surrounded this pavilion were filled with dangerous fish. The pavilion was small enough to where we'd pretty much always be at the edge, and it was hard to keep our hands, at least, from getting in the water. I kept getting bit and would pull my hand up to see some weird, monstrous-looking types of fish hanging on to me, one of which looked like either a clam with teeth, or a woman's butterfly hair-clip.

Don't really remember anything else.

*Dream Two:
"Switch2Blade"*
I was sitting in the truck, in the driveway, and mom was backing her car out of the garage. My friend Todd's dog, Nancy, was actually my dog, in the dream, and she was sitting out on the driveway as well, in front of my truck. After pulling out a little, mom stopped, and waited for the garage door to close. The rain had just started to fall and, seeing that there was space under mom's car to keep dry, Nancy walks under Mom's car and sits down. Before I can say anything, mom does this weird U-turn in the drive way (to go down toward the street, front end first) and actually runs over Nancy with her tires. Amazingly enough, though, she seemed to be just fine.

Later, some guy had come to our house, and he was homeless. He was a little younger than me and just needed a place to stay, so mom invited him to take the guest room. The one thing about this kid though, was that he was an _asshole_. He had this really arrogant, sarcastic way about him, and it was grating on my nerves after a while. He would be this perfect kid around my mom, but then he was always trying to be a little badass, in my presence. One time, though, I came in my room, and my entire room was changed around. Everything was moved. He just said to me, nonchalantly, "Oh yeah, well, I got bored while you were out, so I decided to rearrange your room," and then he walked out like nothing happened.

Finally, I got pissed and walked out of the house after him, onto the front porch (which was screened in, even though we don't have a screened in porch) and mom and her boyfriend were standing right outside the screen. I got in this kid's (I say kid, cause he was definitely younger than me, but he was just about as tall as I was) face, and basically told him what's up. He got scared and thought I was actually going to swing on him, but them came to realize that he'd fucked up. He apologized for being so disrespectful and actually changed his attitude after that. Sooner or later, we began to get along.

The dream skipped ahead, and I was talking about political issues with this kid. As I got into talking about terrorism, my perspective changed. The dream seemed to take focus on a certain terrorist that was being held in a city jail. I saw the jail, first, then suddenly I was standing there, in the parking lot, and I had taken on the persona of Blade. I had a mission to find and kill this terrorist (whether or not he was a vampire, I don't know). The kid was with me, and I told him to stay out of sight. There was some smart-assed police captain that came out, and I tried to get information about where the terrorist was being held, and he wouldn't tell me - can't remember what kind of things he was saying. Some goons were sent out to keep me away from the compound (the only one I remember, specifically, was a big, fat, 300lb or so trucker-looking guy - He looked like one of the fighters I was watching on Bodog Fight, last night). They all surrounded me and a fight broke out. I basically destroyed all of them (too damn bad I don't remember the fight), and I ended up getting information that the terrorist had gotten loose and had taken people hostage, on the top floor of the building. 

I jumped up and sort of "flew" to the top of the building, smashing through a window and landing inside of an office, where the terrorist was, confronting him. Before I could see what happened, my perspective switched to third-person, and I saw the kid, seeing that I had flown to the top of the building. He wanted to help and, all of a sudden, these chains shot out of his sleeves, and attached to the ledge of the window I had broken through. The chains reeled him in, and he flew up to the window as well (reminding me a lot of Spawn). The kid seemed to be surprised by this and, before he got to the window, he lost his balance and fell from the window, down to the ground. When he stood up, he raised his arms and the chains (with hooks on the end), reeled back into his sleeves. That's all I remember

----------


## The Cusp

That Beowulf dream was something else.  THank god for the third person perspective!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, no joke! I got chills just _watching_ that part in third-person. Getting pumped full of venom, in first person, wasn't a whole lot of fun, either.  :Sad:

----------


## italianmonkey

so the only ones that can beat you are hot girls......

.....like 007  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Boy you really got punished in that dream! Pretty wild stuff to read though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Monkey: Yes. Just like 007.  :tongue2:  Haha. And actually, I think it might have been my reading your 007 comment last night that caused me to be a Special Agent in last night's dream. Heh. The dream sucked, though.  :Sad: 

Caradon: No joke. They really did a number on me. That'll lower your self-esteem, right there. LOL. I got punished pretty bad in last night's dream, but more on an emotional level, than physical.

[Edit: I really like all the pictures that people have been putting in their journals, and I've been trying to stay away from doing it, because I like to do my own dream pics and post them, like the ones I have in my '06 journal, but I haven't had much time to work on art, and I love the "main pic" idea, so I'm going to start posting a few that I find, that go with my dreams.]

*10/16/2007
"Space Cowboy"*

Had a multi-vitamin and a really messed-up dream last night.
The weirdest thing about it was that time kept going forward and backward, from the Old West, to Present Day and to the Future.
It seems that I was this Special Agent and pilot of a space ship. Also had a beautiful, Spanish wife or girlfriend that was _very_ pregnant with my child. In the beginning of the dream, I remember working on my ship, which was docked on the water, and an assassin had come in and tried to kill me. We'd gotten into a firefight and he dove into the water through a portal in the bottom of the ship. I chased him down, swimming through this long glass tunnel of water, but he closed a heavy, electronic door at the end before I could get to him, and sealed me off. I returned to my ship and continued doing what I was doing.

The dream skips ahead and my girl and I, along with a bunch of others, were in the old west. We were shacked up in some hotel and my girl was in the room by herself. I'd gotten a phone call (yes, a phone call in the old west. Heh.) and it was the leader of the organization that had sent the assassin - my nemesis. He told me that my main priority should be looking out for my wife/girlfriend, in a way that could only be taken as a threat, and hung up. I got to the room as quickly as possible and, without alarming her, began to check all the different rooms within our hotel room. In one of the bedrooms, I found a guy that was nearly naked, sitting on the floor Indian-style, with his back facing me, and his head bowed. Gun drawn, I moved up on him slowly and ordered him to get up. When he did, he was completely calm - submissive. He didn't do or say anything, and just kind of looked at the floor the whole time. I took out a pair of handcuffs and brought his arms up behind his head. This guy was so skinny that I was able to put the handcuffs around his biceps, running the chain through a neckless he was wearing, and keeping the handcuffs positioned behind his head, which I'm sure was very uncomfortable. I then walked him into the bathroom and sat him in the tub, figuring that, with his arms the way they were, it would be hard for him to get out. I can't remember if I called somebody to pick him up, after that, or what, but the dream skipped ahead again.

It was the next day, and the guy had been taken care of. My girl was in the shower and we were getting ready to go down to this huge festival that was right outside the hotel. Once outside, everybody in our group was sharing a big table and we were listening to some live music under the festival tent. After a short while, my girl started to say that she wasn't feeling very well. That her stomach was upset. One of the other ladies said that she would walk her upstairs and stay with her while she lay down. Some time passed and I decided to go up and check on her. There was a lot of commotion going on, upstairs, and I could tell that something was wrong. When I got to our room, a ruckus coming from inside, and a sign was on the door that said something like "Please do not disturb. Medical emergency, due to miscarriage" (or something like that). I ran into the room and my girl was on the bed, she looked _very_ sick. There was a doctor already there, and he/she (can't remember which, because I know there was at least another female there) told me that my girl had been poisoned and she was fighting for her life, but we'd already lost the baby, who couldn't have been any more than a month or so from birth. Immediately, I flashed back to the assassin. He had poisoned the water while he was in the house, and think it was, somehow, after I'd put him in the bathtub. The doctor didn't allow me to stay, because I would only get in the way, and told me that they would do what they could, and update me on her condition.

Time skipped ahead, and everything was now in the present, though as far as the storyline, it was the same day. Mom was driving me to Todd's house, and was going to take us both out somewhere, to try to get my mind off of things. Now apparently, the girl that I was with was Todd's ex-girlfriend (though not one of his real-life ex-girlfriends). When I went inside and told him what was going on with her, he didn't really seem to care. I stressed with him that she could _die_ and asked how he could be so cold, and he said something about how his feeling for her ended way before her and I started dating. He just didn't care. We'd almost gotten into a big argument about it, and decided just to call off hanging out for the day. 

Later, I had gone back (to the old west) and got the news that she actually had died. I remember falling to my knees and crying uncontrollably.

Shortly after that, I got called on a mission. Still racked with pain, I flew my crew to a planet where we had to kill these huge aliens. There was a big war that ensued and it was wild as hell. These aliens were like 15 foot tall porcupines that stood on two legs and, instead of spines on their backs, they had actual soil and leaves and bushes and plants. This entire area was a massive jungle so what was on their backs was actually camoflauge(sp). When they were down on all fours, you couldn't see them at all then, they would just _appear_ out of nowhere, and, from the underside, they looked like mutant grizzly bears or something. These guys were _nasty_ and they were just mutilating us, grabbing someone and then just sort of fading away into the background, making them really hard to track and shoot.

We did end up winning, though, but I was becoming more and more unstable. Depression had taken hold, and I refused to talk to anyone. Back on the ship, I was walking through the hallways and I became consumed. I just couldn't take all of this anymore. The only thing I could think about, at all, was losing my family, and it was eating away at me. I couldn't help but blame myself, convinced that it was after I put the guy in the tub that he was able to pollute the water supply. I went to the dimly-lit cockpit and just sat there, staring out into space and thinking about all I'd lost. At one point, some of my crew members peeked in, because they knew that I was going under. They didn't say anything, and I didn't acknowledge them, I could _feel_ their concern. The door closed and they just left, in silence. I was too far gone, though. Nothing really seemed to matter anymore, and I wanted out.

I got up and left the cockpit, making my way to one of the cargo areas and strapping myself in to one of the smaller, single-pilot ships. Once I left the main ship, I simply set a random co-ordinate, having absolutely no idea where I was going (as far as I knew, I was just going to the farthest, uninhabited corner of  the universe), no food, and no idea how much fuel I had. Basically saying "fuck it all," I hit the warp-drive, jumping my ship into the unknown, with no plans of returning or reaching any destination alive.

I just didn't care anymore.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, more and more movie-like dreams.

The giant porcupine monsters with shrubbery camouflage were something else--quite an original image.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow, more and more movie-like dreams.
> 
> The giant porcupine monsters with shrubbery camouflage were something else--quite an original image.



Haha. Yeah, and it wasn't until just now that I thought of a better comparison for them than porcupines...

..._HEDGE_hogs!  ::chuckle:: 

Bad pun, I know, but it works. Lol.

----------


## Adam

Man we need to go for a Lucid beer  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Lets make it a lucid Kegger!





> Basically saying "fuck it all," I hit the warp-drive, jumping my ship into the unknown, with no plans of returning or reaching any destination alive.
> 
> I just didn't care anymore.



Nice ending.  The space equivalent of riding off into the sunset.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Man we need to go for a Lucid beer







> Lets make it a lucid Kegger!



Sounds good to me!!!  ::cheers:: 





> Nice ending.  The space equivalent of riding off into the sunset.



Thanks. I thought so too.  ::cooler::

----------


## Moonbeam

> ..._HEDGE_hogs! 
> 
> Bad pun, I know, but it works. Lol.



Where's the "groan" smiley? ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Where's the "groan" smiley?



Conveniently hidden, because of situations just like this.  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/17/2007
Dream (Frag) One:*
-Todd was house-sitting for one of his college professors, just like he did with Ms. Bright (except it wasn't Ms. Bright in the dream, it was another teach) and he, Brian and I were sitting around playing video games and eating pizza.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
-Was at the beach, at night, with a bunch of people. They had set up all our stuff and were laying back in lawn chairs, relaxing. I was standing a little closer to the water and just marveling at how beautiful everything was. The moon was huge so, even though it was late at night, it looked like the sun had just recently gone down and there was a light blue hue to everything. There were a bunch of people in the water, playing in the shoulder-high surf, and even more people around us, in the sand. A big, swollen wave suddenly came in out of nowhere, about 3 feet high, and rolled up passed my legs, and over everybody that was on the chairs, behind me. People got a little choked out, and all of our stuff got wet, but everyone was ok.

----------


## legs2021

too bad you don't remember some faces of people you were at the beach with.  it would be nice to know if I had actually had a vacation or something.  hehe :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> too bad you don't remember some faces of people you were at the beach with.  it would be nice to know if I had actually had a vacation or something.  hehe



Hehe. I'll have to try to pay a lil more attention, next time.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/18/2007*
Ugh. I was pretty hammered last night. The only thing I remember was being a swordsman and fighting off a group of people that were using shuriken. I was swinging the swords around in front of me and blocking all of the shuriken with the blades. 

..That's about it.

----------


## ElectricWojo

> *10/18/2007*
> Ugh. I was pretty hammered last night....



Oddly enough, I have the most bizarre / vivid dreams when I'm drunk.

Even though you are not 'supposed' to.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, I've noticed that that happens to me, too. I've had some absolutely crazy dreams after drinking...the hard part is having the presense of mind to remember them, when I wake up. Haha.

Thanks for stoppin in!  ::cooler::

----------


## ElectricWojo

For something crazy dream-wise, try EggNog before bed.

EggNog with Rum, Cinnamon, and Nutmeg.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I might have to try that, sometime.  ::cooler:: 

*10/19/2007
"Cemetery For Sale"*

I dreamed we lived in a huge house with a cemetery on our property. I was in the living room and watching some horror flick, and began to think it wasn't a good idea to be watching it, because we lived on a cemetery, and I didn't want my imagination running away with me. I was suddenly "drawn-into" the movie, where it was just like everything that was happening on screen was happening right in front of me.

Some witch or female demon or something was chasing a boy through a field, and the grass was ripping up behind him, as if the field, itself, were trying to swallow him whole. I then woke up, still in this house, having fallen asleep on the floor, while watching TV. Turning the TV back on, I started watching it again and my (dead) dad comes in. We start talking as if it's not strange at all that he's here (and he's usually such a good dream sign), and he tells me that mom has some people coming over, because she's trying to sell the house. 

These people come by and I just sit on the couch playing video games, while mom takes them through the house and pitches it to them.

----------


## legs2021

[/QUOTE] I started watching it again and my (dead) dad comes in. We start talking as if it's not strange at all that he's here (and he's usually such a good dream sign), and he tells me that mom has some people coming over, because she's trying to sell the house. [/QUOTE]

My grandpa visits me sometimes and lets me know when it's time for a change.  Maybe it is time for that change you mentioned...

*hugs*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> My grandpa visits me sometimes and lets me know when it's time for a change.  Maybe it is time for that change you mentioned...
> 
> *hugs*



It could very well be. A lot of times, when my dad used to show up, he would give me hints that I was dreaming. He hasn't done that for a while, though. Get on the ball, dad.  ::chuckle:: 

*10/20/2007*
I just remember a few fragments from this one:
-I remember being in high school. I was in English and SJ was there, looking gorgeous as usual. The teacher gave us some boring assignment to read, and the text was REAAAAALLY small, to where we had to hold the books like 4 inches away from our face, just to read it. I kept fighting falling asleep in class.
Later, we were all in the gym, watching some movie. Everyone was sitting/laying on the gym floor while the movie was going. I was curled up with someone on the floor, but I don't think it was SJ. We were only slightly paying attention to the movie. I don't remember what led to this but, at some point, huge, rotating blades were coming out from the walls and circling around the gym, up near the ceiling. We all get nervous because we figured that might actually come down, but they stayed up high and just traced along the walls.

-Don't remember if this was another dream or not, but I remember driving to McDonald's and talking to somebody in the parking lot. All of that is completely gone, though.

----------


## legs2021

> Later, we were all in the gym, watching some movie. Everyone was sitting/laying on the gym floor while the movie was going. I was curled up with someone on the floor, but I don't think it was SJ. We were only slightly paying attention to the movie. I don't remember what led to this but, at some point, huge, rotating blades were coming out from the walls and circling around the gym, up near the ceiling. We all get nervous because we figured that might actually come down, but they stayed up high and just traced along the walls.



I think I'm beginning to like coincidences... hehe   ::D: 

Not big on huge rotating blades attacking tho.   ::lol::

----------


## Clairity

> *10/19/2007*
> *"Cemetery For Sale"*I dreamed we lived in a huge house with a cemetery on our property. I was in the living room and watching some horror flick, and began to think it wasn't a good idea to be watching it, because we lived on a cemetery, and I didn't want my imagination running away with me.



Wow this dream just made me remember a past non-lucid dream that I had written down but never put in my dream journal.  I think I'll add it now.

Cemetery dreams are creepy even if nothing "creepy" happens in them.

----------


## Caradon

Hey, I just read your advanced task Lucid. Congratulations on that! It was really cool. I've never been able to fly into space in a Lucid Dream either. What happens when you try it? 

I haven't tried in a long time. But when ever I used to, I would get to a certain point, and then I wouldn't seem to be getting any farther away from the earth. Even though it still felt like I was flying at speed. It's like the earth follows me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey, I just read your advanced task Lucid. Congratulations on that! It was really cool. I've never been able to fly into space in a Lucid Dream either. What happens when you try it? 
> 
> I haven't tried in a long time. But when ever I used to, I would get to a certain point, and then I wouldn't seem to be getting any farther away from the earth. Even though it still felt like I was flying at speed. It's like the earth follows me.



Thanks for the congrats.  :smiley: 
And yeah, that's similar to what happens with me, too. It's like I'll get just to the atmosphere, and then space would be like it was painted on a canvas or something, and trying to fly higher just stretches the canvas a little, but I can never break through it, no matter how fast I feel like I'm flying.

==============
Gotta catch up on the last few days:
*10/22/2007
Dream One:
"Hiro's Heroes"*

I was Hiro Nakamura from _Heroes_, and was in Feudal Japan. I was training with Kensei, and was completely whooping his ass. I was mostly playing the defensive, though, dodging and blocking his sword, as he swung it at me. He started getting really pissed because nothing that he did was having any sort of effect. My perspective switched, and was now following a young girl from another village. She seemed like a really nice girl, at first, but then she suited up in a ninja dogi. Obviously, she was taught that the _"Heroes"_ and I were evil, and was on a mission to kill us. My perspective followed her as she ran through the plains, and toward our camp.

Now (coming back into myself, as Hiro), Kensei, Ted, and at least two other _Heroes_ characters were training, now outside instead of inside. I was swordfighting with Ted, and Kensei stood by, watching. I kept beating Ted, but he wasn't doing too bad, and this was making Kensei even more pissed. Finally, he came in and wanted another shot at me, being really arrogant about it. I started swordfighting him and just had him completely outclassed. I blocked everything he threw at me with hardly even the slightest effort. At one point, spun around, parrying one of his strikes and, in the same motion, I dove in toward him, landing on the ground, on my side and swiping my sword, catching him in the shin. (We were using wooden swords to practice with). When I stood up, he was so mad that, being only about three feet away, he threw his sword at me as hard as he could, hilt first. I simply shifted my upperbody, turning my left shoulder out of the way with an almost super-human speed, without the slighest expression of concern, and the sword flew passed me.

My perspective switched again, and showed the ninja girl rushing into our village. She came upon one of the village gaurds and took him out with this badass twisting, backflip-kick. Upon landing, she pulled out a bow and grabbed a huge handful of arrows, stringing them all in the quiver, at once. She released them into the village and arrows rained down over the people that were outside. The massacre looked more like a cartoon than anything else, though. Realizing this girl was killing everyone, we ran to meet her, and she and I started fighting. After fighting for a couple of moments, the last thing I remember is some disembodied voice starting a song-number ridiculing House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and her family.  ::wtf::  

I don't remember anything after that.

*Dream (Frag) Two:
"Future Hiro"*

I was still Hiro from _Heroes_, but this was before I'd learned to control my powers. I was riding in an elevator with some strange guy that kinda reminds me of Jack Black. All of a sudden, the elevator stops, and the doors open. Future Hiro is standing in front of us, and he hands me a large silver case. He says something, but I forgot what it was, but it let the stranger know that that was the me from the future. Future Hiro left and the doors closed, the elevator starting up again. The whole time, while holding onto this case, the guy beside me was completely flipping out because we'd both just met my future self.

*10/23/2007
Dream One:*
Don't remember much of this one, but it started in an airplane hangar. I had pulled a heist with a bunch of guys, and were running out. The miltary started showing up, all over the place. I threw one soldier off of a motorcycle and picked it up, taking off with it. Everywhere I went around this airfield, though, more military personnel just kept showing up. It got to the point where I was surrounded, and hearded back to where they were holding the rest of my men. I had the bulk of our loot, whatever it was, so one of my men confessed to being the one carrying it. When the attention fell on him, I, somehow, was able to slip away and get off the airfield.

*Dream Two:
"Letter from the Battlefield"*
I was absolutely hammered at some club. I couldn't even see straight. I was looking for the bathroom, and staggered myself through a hall. They had two sets of doors before you entered the bathroom and, being as drunk as I was, I thought the first set (which was a small, dark alcove) was the bathroom, and began to piss in the corner. Realizing what I was doing, I held in the rest and made the few more steps into the bathroom, where I continued. I couldn't even see that I was hitting the toilet, though, everything was so blurry, but it didn't really matter to me anymore. I went back out, and this club seemed to be sort of an arcade. That had this badass ninja game that was like a mix between _Ninja Gaiden: Sigma_ and _Tenchu_, and I was playing that for a while. Then I had to leave, and down the hall from the arcade was an indoor McDonalds. Going through there, and getting my food, I walked out the front to see that it was actually just a McDonald's building. There was no club attached to it.

I walked out to my car, which was still running, and mom was in the driver's seat, so I just got in on the passenger side. While driving, she told me she had gotten some letter, but couldn't read it, because it was in Spanish. She gave it to me to translate for her. I started going through the letter, which was really hard to read, but it was saying something about one of her loved ones being killed, in the military. It gave all the details about how he died, and even the longitude and latitude of the place where he died. (Which I woke up, I was really impressed at how professional my subconscious made this military letter.) Mom was so overcome with greif though, while driving, that she ran over a curb and off of an approx. 3 foot incline, nose-diving my car.

I told her I was going to drive from here on out.

*10/24/2007
"Don't Drink and Drive"*

My mom's boyfriend and I were coming home from Daytona, and we were wasted. It was his car and he was driving, so I was laying down in the passenger side, dozing off. We ended up riding through the hood, and I noticed that Jim wasn't stopping at the stop signs. I could feel that he was just rolling through them, and sometimes not even slowing down for them, while making turns. I started telling him to watch what he was doing, because we were going to get stopped by the police. He just laughed it off and said he was fine and knew what he was doing. But, he just continued driving around, running signs and not seeming to know where the hell he was going. I was still dozing off, though. We pulled up to a large cul-de-sac, and he was talking to a huge crowd of people. Some hoodrats kept leaning in the window and trying to talk to them, but I wasn't paying them any attention. We kept driving and Jim's drunkeness was starting to get to me. I told him he need to watch what the hell he was doing and, no sooner did I say that, than he ran into the back of a parked car. The car rolled forward, as if in neutral, and slammed into a house across the street.

I told him, "That's it, I'm driving. Get out," and we switched places. I started trying to find my way out of the neighborhood and then noticed that I was having a hard time finding the brakes. It seems like whenever I tried to hit the brakes with my right foot, my food would go right through them, or they wouldn't be there. It took me a few tries, and a few ran stop signs, to figure out that I had to use my left foot for them. We came back around a wide street, where a bunch of thugs were hanging out. One of them had a really nice car, and there was another, blocking the opposite side of the road, a few feet behind him. I had to try to squeeze between these cars but, when I came upon them, I used my right foot again and it went through the brakes. I scraped up against the entire side of the car in front, completely ruining it. It was like an old impala or something that was completley pimped, and I'd just destroyed it. Not about to stop, I hit the gas and took off.

We weaved through the neighborhood, and I saw a mass of police lights up ahead. I turned down another street and then another, trying to get around the cops. When I came upon the intersection, though, they were actually coming my way, from the side. I tried to stop at the stop sign but, again, I used my right foot, which went through the brake pedal as if it didn't exist, and rolled through the stop sign, almost hitting a lady cop on her motorcycle. We both came to a stop and she got off of her bike. She didn't seem the least bit upset, though, and we just started making some small talk. Somewhere during conversation, our car had turned into a motorcycle with me in the front, and Jim behind me. But, of course, I didn't notice the dreamsign.  ::doh:: 

She treated us like we were really cool, though, and ended up giving us the cheesy "finger-guns" when she walked back to her motorcycle. When she got back on, she said something like "You know...when I do this to someone" (and she did the finger-guns again) "I usually expect to get it back. The way she said it implied that she knew we were really nervous about something. I quickly recovered and said "...oh...well, you know, in this part of down doing this" (did the finger-guns back) to _anybody_ could get you killed...especially to the police." She laughed a little at that and said, knowingly, "You two _be careful_." I could tell, without a doubt, that she knew we were drunk.

She drove off, though, and we went home.

*Dream Two: 
"Bubble Gum Bud"*

I was at a party with a bunch of people, still in the hood. At first things were going great, but then we heard that cops would be showing up, sometime soon, so we all got out of there. There was one guy that had been selling bud at the party, that ended up going the same way I (and whoever was with me) was going. It was daytime outside, which seemed kind of strange. Anyway, we were walking down the sidewalk, away from the house, when we noticed a cop on horseback, that was following us. This guy that was walking beside us had a bunch of bud stashed in little packets of bubble gum. He actually had little bricks of what looked like hashish wrapped in individual packets, and stuffed back into the overall pack. He started throwing some of these packs on the ground, as if he was just discarding them, even though they were still full of "gum."

The cop came and started inspecting some of these. He couldn't find anything suspicious, though. After talking to us for a little while, he ended up leaving. The drug dealer then told us that, to fool the cop, he actually had a bunch of _real_ packs of bubble gum scattered among the ones with the bud, so he was just hoping for the chance the cop would only check the real ones, which is what happened. He told us I could keep a pack of the bud, so I went and grabbed one. A bus was coming, and we all got on. My cousins Trea and Mario were on the bus. Trea was laughing at something, and she had some kind of liquid all over her chin, which looked like she might of thrown up or something. She tried to tell me what was so funny and before she could even get a word out I was like "Stop. Before you talk to me you need to tell me what the Hell is all over your face!" She was like "Well...someone back there had thrown up and..." I figured that seeing someone throw up had made her throw up, which happens to some people, but before she got a chance to explain, I woke up.

*Dream Three: FA
"Infestation"*

I woke up in a false awakening. I looked over beside me and saw that I still had the bubble gum packet in my hand. I was like "WTF?! I brought this out of the dream world?!"  (... ::doh::  ) I didn't even realize this to be a false awakening. I tore open the packet, thinking I would have some hashish, and found...chocolate. Nothing but little squares of chocolate. I was pretty pissed about that. I turned around to face the rest of my room and noticed that *Twoshadows* was there. She was sitting on the chair, watching TV. Again, I didn't even realize that this was weird, and we just started talking and watching the TV, as I continued to lay in the bed. Suddenly I felt this searing pain in my leg. It felt like a fire ant bite, but it was _moving_, traveling slowly around my leg. I reached down and smacked whatever it was, flicking it off of my leg. Looking down at the ground, I saw this _tiny_ little dead black ant. I said to myself "there is _no way_ that little thing caused that kind of pain. Black ants don't bite and ant bites are stationary, anyway." Just when I said this, I noticed something else on the floor, out of the corner of my eye. Before I could train my eyes onto what it was, I felt another searing pain in the palm of my hand. When I lifted my hand, there was this _weird_ little, disc-shaped bug, with legs like tree roots and with green and orange markings on its back, walking across it. Everywhere its "feet" touched was like fire touching my skin. I freaked out and brushed the thing off of me. When I looked back at the floor, I saw 2 more, then 4 more. I felt another pain on my leg and jumped out of my bed. TS was on a chair that barely touched the ground, so I figured that she'd be alright for the short time that it took me to run to the bathroom and make sure these damn things weren't all over me.

In the bathroom, I brushed myself down with a towel, and found two of them. These two were easily 4 times the size of the other ones, and they were absolutely _alien-looking_. I smashed them both and looked at my hand and leg. I had these _massive_ purple welts that were aready sticking up. I was still in some _serious_ pain. I knew I had to get TS out of the room. Just when I stepped out of the bathroom, I heard her yell something like "Something just bit the Hell out of me!!" as she stepped out in the hallway, holding her arm. I said I didn't know what the hell these things were, but they were like nothing I've ever seen before. We both ran to the other side of the house. I was about to get some sort of pesticide from under the kitchen sink, when my mom came running out of her room, too, holding her arm and saying "Ahh...something just bit me!" Immediately, I these things were all over the house. I also knew that there was something wrong about this. As is customary for when I have time to think, during a dire situation such as this, I started wondering whether or not this was a dream. I didn't care about being lucid, or anything. I just wanted the pain to stop. I made a command to pull open my waking world eyes and woke myself up.

When I woke up, my palm still stung. My leg still stung. It actually took a little while before the pain to go away, which made me wonder whether or not I was still dreaming. I did a few reality checks, though, and the mental pain subsided. That dream was messed up, though. My skin has been crawling, the whole time I've been writing this journal entry.

----------


## legs2021

> *Dream Two:
> "Letter from the Battlefield"*
> I was absolutely hammered at some club. I couldn't even see straight. I was looking for the bathroom, and staggered myself through a hall. They had two sets of doors before you entered the bathroom and, being as drunk as I was, I thought the first set (which was a small, dark alcove) was the bathroom, and began to piss in the corner. Realizing what I was doing, I held in the rest and made the few more steps into the bathroom, where I continued. I couldn't even see that I was hitting the toilet, though, everything was so blurry, but it didn't really matter to me anymore. I went back out, and this club seemed to be sort of an arcade. That had this badass ninja game that was like a mix between _Ninja Gaiden: Sigma_ and _Tenchu_, and I was playing that for a while. Then I had to leave, and down the hall from the arcade was an indoor McDonalds. Going through there, and getting my food, I walked out the front to see that it was actually just a McDonald's building. There was no club attached to it.



talk about coincidences again...

I dreamt I was at a bar with a friend of mine from Chicago and I was waiting for my ride (which I also wanted to introduce her to.)....

Were you supposed to be my ride?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmmmmm. Maybe.  ::wink:: 

...but, in the condition I was in, I hope not. LOL!

----------


## legs2021

> Hmmmmm. Maybe. 
> 
> ...but, in the condition I was in, I hope not. LOL!



I'm thinking you were supposed to get drunk with us... not at McDonalds.. hehe

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm thinking you were supposed to get drunk with us... not at McDonalds.. hehe



Hahahaha. I think you've got a point, there.  ::chuckle:: 

But yeah, when I walked outside, even I had an overwhelming sense of "....hey.....wtf am I doing at McDonalds??" lol

----------


## legs2021

LMAO you were using the bathroom... kinda... 

p.s.  be sure to check out the fangs  :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

Busy night for you!  The double dose of Heroes was great.  You also did a hell of a lot of partying.

But those bugs were something else!  Very weird how it still hurt when you woke up.  I guess pain really is all in your head.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, that was a horrible feeling. It _was_ really weird to have it still hurting. I'd had a multi-vitamin before bed and sometimes that or B-6 will give me such vivid dreams that they just linger after a wake up. I actually checked around for spider-bites, after a woke up, but I didn't see anything and the "pain" didn't last for very long, so I knew it was just in my head.

But man, in the dream, it was excruciating. Some of my dreams I can hardly feel pain at all, but this was definitely a '10' on the dream-painometer.  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

The worst pain for me in my dreams so far has been cobra venom. :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The worst pain for me in my dreams so far has been cobra venom.



Ooh..._That_ sounds fun. Lol.

Actually, I had an experience with venom the other night, when those snake-chicks (from God of War) attacked me. When they bit me, I could feel the venom going through me. It didn't hurt all that much, but it made my limbs throb, so there was pain, but it was much more dull than the sharp, searing pain I felt last night.

It sucked, though, regardless.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I've gotten really lazy with my journal for the passed few days, but I'll update it soon.

I've had a lot of really disturbing dreams lately, though. Dunno why. I'm just going to put down the notes until I decide to write them all out.

10/26/2007
Shocking videos. Woman in Claire outfit crossing the street. Hit by car. Trapped under machine. Blood spraying. Screaming. Picked up. Severed leg. Body. Fell back under. Severed arm.

-U and my ex. All sharing hotel. Waterbed kicked us out. Them two fighting. U grabbed bat. Ex had one too. Got between them. Ex on ledge. Everyone came over later. Left for party. Performance on stage. Fridge/Door.

10/29/2007
Brian, animals in room.
Had to take Cierra to school. Huge cartoonish chase scene. Sick. stuck in bbq for her to swet it out. Left in too long. Grandman flamed it up. Took out, tanned by fine.
TOrture chamber. Mad traps. Guy and girl. Making of the traps/movie. Freeze earth
Jess Alba at Checkers. Some git talking shit. Pinned him. Playing cards. Went to neighborhood. Broken piano.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. Update:
(I've had some REALLY weird dreams lately.)

*10/26/2007
Dream One:
”Most Shocking Videos”*
I was watching one of those reality shows about shocking home videos. In the middle of watching, the tv pretty much disappeared, and it was like I was watching the actually scene unfold in front of me, as if I was there. There was this really attractive woman that was dressed like Claire from _Heroes_. She actually looked a lot like Claire but was older (maybe she was an older Claire, which would explain the logic behind the extreme situation that was about to happen to her..) and she was walking across an intersection, in my direction (me, being the “camera’s perspective). From behind her, a car was coming down the perpendicular street. It suddenly lost control and jumped the curb, careening toward her. She looked back at the sound of the screeching tires and was able to move so that she was only bumped by the car, instead of being completely run over. This was, though, the worst possible thing that could have happened.

When she was bumped, she stumbled backward a bit, “the camera” (my perspective) pulling back a little bit and showing her tripping in the street and falling onto some construction vehicle. This vehicle consisted of a conveyor belt than ran down at an angle and into a huge box at the end, at ground level, that was filled with giant blades and/or crushing mechanisms that ran at incredibly high RPMs. It was like a car-crusher or something, only smaller. The way this girl landed, her leg got stuck at the edge of the conveyor belt and dragged into the crusher. 

The scene was absolutely _horrible_. I can still hear the way that she was screaming, tugging desperately at her leg and trying to remove it. With the speed at which the machine was spinning, blood was just spraying out from the machine with all the intensity of a B-movie, like she was caught in a wood-chipper. After a few seconds of this, it was like she got a charge of adrenaline and braced herself against the machine. Using all of her strength, she struggled and actually lifted the machine up from the ground, on one side (which had to have been heavier than a truck). She was able to free her leg, and it was severed at the thigh. Then, strangely, a body that looked – and was dressed – exactly like hers came out of the top of the conveyor belt, and down toward the chipper-box. The woman was still screaming at the sight of her severed leg, and her body-double smacked into her, knocking her backward. Both the body and the woman’s arm fell into the chipper, and it was the same scene again; blood spraying out from the machine and the woman screaming horrifically while trying to pull her arm out of the contraption. Finally, she was able to free it, and her arm was severed at the elbow. She then collapsed onto the ground, and that was the last I remember of the dream.

*Dream Two:
“Universal Mind vs. my ex.”*
This was weird. My ex was going out with a guy that I knew to be DV member *Universal Mind*, even though I don’t even know what UM looks like, IRL. In the dream, he kinda looked like Eminem, with a little more muscle. He was definitely younger than I think he is now. (This dream was around the time where UM and I were going at it in the U.S. Torture thread, so I’m sure that’s why “he” showed up in the dream. I even remember calling him Universal Mind in the dream. lol). The three of us and about 2 other people were sharing a hotel room. I remember my ex and I were sitting on the water bed in the room. Someone else sat down, and the bed waved and completely threw us off, onto the floor. 

Sooner or later, U.M. and my ex were having a huge argument. They were screaming at each other and the argument spilled out into the hotel hallway. They both end up grabbing baseball bats, and it looked like they were about to just go at it, so I got in between them and tried to calm them down. At one point, it looked like my ex was about to fall down the stairs, and I grabbed her shirt and pulled her back up. They ended up making amends and a bunch of other people came over later. We all got ready to go to a party. I remember that the refrigerator in the hotel turned into a door. We’d open it once, and it would be a fridge. Then, opening it again, it was the door that led directly to a massive club. I remember being up on stage, at the club, but have no idea what I was doing up there.

*10/29/2007
Dream (Frag) One:*
Something about Brian staying over and having a bunch of animals roaming around my room.

*Dream Two:
”BaByQ”*
I had to take Cierra to school and we were walking through some of the nearby neighborhoods. For some reason, there was a huge chase scene where the police were after us. Sometime later, we were back at my house, and my family was having a barbeque. Cierra was sick (she’s sick now, IRL) and was getting the chills. She was also a baby now, instead of a 7 year old. For some STRANGE FUCKING REASON, I decided that a good way to get rid of her cold was to have her sweat it out (which is partially true…but…), and to do this, I decided to close her up in a box and stick her in the barbeque for a little while, since the heat was down low, figuring it would be like a sauna. ( ::wtf:: )

So, after a little while, I went around and was talking to my family. They were still putting food on the (rather large) grill, and my grandma figured the fire was getting too low. She poured some lighter fluid on it and the whole thing just went up in flames. Even then, it took me a few more minutes to remember that my daughter was still in the grill! I ran over and grabbed the box out of the fire. When I opened it, I could see that she was a golden brown, tanned almost to the point of burnt. Her skin felt like rubber and she was looking like she was about to fall asleep. But she was alive. It was the most sickening feeling I have felt in…probably ever..thinking I might have killed my lil girl by doing something so stupid.

*Dream Three:*
This was also like a movie that turned into a real experience. I was watching something that was centered around this _massive_ obstacle course. This guy and girl had to make it to the end, or the world would end (or something like that). I was a disembodied spectator, throughout the whole dream. I watched them go through this fiery pit that looked like a mechanized Hell, equipped with all of these rotating blades, spike pits, fire traps and all kinds of stuff. It was really wicked. They ended up dying (but I don’t remember how) and then everything panned out to a wide shot of the Earth. Their dying set off a chain reaction that released a weapon that swept over the earth and (ironically) froze the entire thing solid. After this was over, I saw a sort of “special features” scenario, where they showed the making of this “movie.” I saw all the stunts performed by these people, most of which consisted of them actually having to face these traps, instead of special effects. I found it fascinating.

*Dream (Frag) Four:
"Jessica Alba at Checkers"*
Something about being at Checkers in Lake Mary, getting some fast food. Jessica Alba was working at the window, and I spent most of the time up at the window talking to her, while my friends were playing cards on one of the dining tables. Some little ‘git kept talking shit about how I would never get her, or something like that, and was really pissing me off because he was being so arrogant. I can’t remember what he said, but one thing he said was really over the top, and I picked him up away from the table and pinned him to the ground. Some of my other friends had to stop me from kicking his ass.

*10/31/2007
”The Magician’s Mansion with Twoshadows”*
They ran an episode of Larry King three times yesterday, that had Criss Angel, the magician, on it. That’s what sparked this dream, I’m sure.
This magician was having a huge party at his house, that would last for a couple of days. DV member *Twoshadows* was there, and we spent a lot of the time hanging out with each other. This guy had an awesome pool that was more like a small section of the ocean than a swimming pool. TS and I were sitting around, in the day time, just chillin by the pool, and there was a manatee that swam up and kept trying to play with us. 
Later, we found a club that was on this guy’s property (which was hundreds of acres) where everyone would get together and play this massive game. We would have real guns with special ammunition that fired just like real bullets, but only stung, like paintballs, and didn’t cause any permanent damage. We also had these sensors on our chests that would let everyone know when you’ve been hit, so you couldn’t keep playing. They split the group of maybe 40 people or so up into two teams. TS wasn’t there, the first time, and I went through this warehouse, having some really badass firefights with some of the other party-goers. It was badass because it was completely realistic, but no one had to worry about getting hurt.
Later, I was back at the mansion, and TS and I were sitting on a balcony, looking out over the magician’s compound. I had my feet up on a table and TS had her legs up on my legs. We were just chit-chatting and seeming really close, which was cool. I told her about the gun-games and asked her if she wanted to come along on our next run. She agreed to.
Soon enough, I was back in the warehouse, and we were all getting ready for our second run. TS and I were on the same team and, while they were explaining the rules again, I remember checking my magazine, feeling like I was going into war or something like that. Suddenly my friend Teri showed up. I remember looking at her like “What the hell are _you_ doing here??” She just kinda smiled at me and went over to the gun rack, grabbing a piece and some ammunition, falling in to the crowd. I moved through the crowd and made my way up front, deciding to stay close to TS and Teri so we could cover each other, waiting for the order to get started. There was a short intermission where a R&B group actually broke out with the national anthem, before we got started. (Lol.) Right after the anthem, but before we were ordered to begin, some girl ended up shooting herself in the foot. At such a close range, it hurt her pretty bad and someone had to help her limp out of the hallway that led to the rest of the gaming area. Then, they let us loose in this warehouse, and we all went crazy on each other. Seriously, this was about the coolest game I’ve ever played. It was absolute mayhem; gunfire and adrenaline all around.
At some point, some guys ended up breaking into the warehouse. They were planning on committing some crime, but I forgot what it was. In any case, the guy that was running the game supplied some of us with real ammunition to defend against these armed men. I remember getting one pinned in a hallway. I kept ordering him not to move, but he kept trying to get away. I shot him once in the body and twice in the leg, but he was able to hobble away before I could actually take him down.

Later, after the games, we were all back at the mansion. The magician said he was going to perform a trick for us. I can’t remember the whole trick, but it involved standing up an air-conditioning vent in the center of the room, and somehow disappearing behind it, even though it was see-through. Some annoying lil ‘git in the crowd kept saying “Oh…pssh..I know what he’s going to do next…I know how he does this. I know how he does that. I bet you he’s going to do this next. This is so predictable. I know what he’s going to do. Blah blah blah” and I finally ended up telling him to shut the fuck up and let the guy do his trick. It turned out to be completely different from what that retard was trying to assume. Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/01/2007*
I just remember a few fragments from last night. I know that I had fallen asleep with my music video playing, and so it looped all night and I kept hearing the damn song in my dreams. Lol.

*Dream (Frag) One:*
-At one point, I was walking with my little cousin and my grandmother, out in Daytona. My grandma had offered me a cigar, for some strange reason, seeing as how nobody on her side, that I know, smokes. I'm not all that big on cigars but I took it, hiding the fact that I also had a blunt rolled and, whenever I was too far away from her for her to tell, I was hitting that instead of the cigar.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
-My ex stayed the night. We slept in the same bed but nothing happened. My music video was playing on my computer (in the dream) and I got up to change it to the radio. In doing so, I stepped on this really deluxe, obviously expensive Transformer model (that I don't really have) and sent pieces shattering all over the room. (That girl needs to stop calling me every damn day. I've been dreaming about her a little too often lately.)

*Dream Three:
"Hotel High-Dive"*
I was in a huge hotel with Joe, Todd, Brian and about 4 other people; both guys and girls. This hotel had a massive swimming pool with a 60 foot diving ledge where you could jump from some of the higher floors. Someone pointed out that there was some kind of huge fish swimming in the pool. I looked down and saw a dark spot, about six-feet long, moving around in the water. I didn't think too much of it and we all just jumped in, having a good time. At one point, when I got dove in, I actually saw the fish up close. It was really vicious-looking, and had these huge teeth. 
At the same time, I realized that I could breathe underwater and became lucid for a very short period of time. I swam back over to my friends and looked back up at the ledge again. I wanted to try a Full Gainer and walked back up to the ledge. Just looking down, and the fact that the dream was so vivid - even the ground was slick with water - made me lose my lucidity...and the nerve to try a gainer. I did a front flip with a half twist, instead.
Later, we all went up to the apartment, watched movies and raided the fridge.

*Dream (Frag) Four:
"Critters"*
Something about being in this stone, underground labyrinth. Some of my friends from the previous dream were there, and we got word that there was going to be some sort of alien invasion, and we had to get through the labyrith before the creature arrived. We were haulling as through this multi-tiered maze and then these things that were like the aliens from the movie _Critters_ came streaming into the place like a flood, trying to eat us.

----------


## legs2021

> *11/01/2007*
> *Dream Three:*
> I was in a huge hotel with Joe, Todd, Brian and about 4 other people; both guys and girls. This hotel had a massive swimming pool with a 60 foot diving ledge where you could jump from some of the higher floors. Someone pointed out that there was some kind of huge fish swimming in the pool. I looked down and saw a dark spot, about six-feet long, moving around in the water. I didn't think too much of it and we all just jumped in, having a good time. At one point, when I got dove in, I actually saw the fish up close. It was really vicious-looking, and had these huge teeth. 
> At the same time, I realized that I could breathe underwater and became lucid for a very short period of time. I swam back over to my friends and looked back up at the ledge again. I wanted to try a Full Gainer and walked back up to the ledge. Just looking down, and the fact that the dream was so vivid - even the ground was slick with water - made me lose my lucidity...and the nerve to try a gainer. I did a front flip with a half twist, instead.
> Later, we all went up to the apartment, watched movies and raided the fridge.




Yeah, we need to work on that shared dream thing... I'd hate to think you saw me as a huge viscious looking fish!! lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yeah, we need to work on that shared dream thing... I'd hate to think you saw me as a huge viscious looking fish!! lol



LMAO!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm finally getting a chance to comment on your dream with me...






> TS and I were sitting around, in the day time, just chillin by the pool, and there was a manatee that swam up and kept trying to play with us.



That is so cool. I've always wanted to play with a manatee. Thanks for giving me the chance... ::D: 







> Later, I was back at the mansion, and TS and I were sitting on a balcony, looking out over the magicians compound. I had my feet up on a table and TS had her legs up on my legs. We were just chit-chatting and seeming really close, which was cool.



Cool...I always enjoy dreams where I'm talking or hanging out with people, and there is that really comfortable feel...like you're best friends and always have... and always will.







> deciding to stay close to TS and Teri so we could cover each other,



Thanks...because I'm not sure that would be a game I would feel really comfortable playing... ::shock:: .....






> some girl ended up shooting herself in the foot. At such a close range, it hurt her pretty bad and someone had to help her limp out of the hallway



...for this reason.... ::shock:: .






> Seriously, this was about the coolest game Ive ever played.



So did I have fun...?


Well, thanks again for including me on your wonderfully cool adventures... ::D: .

----------


## Moonbeam

> *10/26/2007*
> *Dream One:*
> *Most Shocking Videos*
> I was watching one of those reality shows about shocking home videos. In the middle of watching, the tv pretty much disappeared, and it was like I was watching the actually scene unfold in front of me, as if I was there.



I've have dreams like that a lot, I mean where you are watching it and then it's real.





> *Dream Two:*
> *BaByQ*
>  For some STRANGE FUCKING REASON, I decided that a good way to get rid of her cold was to have her sweat it out (which is partially truebut), and to do this, I decided to close her up in a box and stick her in the barbeque for a little while, since the heat was down low, figuring it would be like a sauna. ()



I wondered what that little fragment you had earlier was going to turn into...





> It was the most sickening feeling I have felt inprobably ever..thinking I might have killed my lil girl by doing something so stupid.



One of those "I'm so glad it was a dream" moments.  The relief you can feel after a dream like that is amazing, I know.  It's weird, in a way--sometimes it's like your dream almost sets you up for later, like some part of your mind knows the whole story before it happens, but then another part does the acting in it.

*10/31/2007*
Later, we found a club that was on this guys property (which was hundreds of acres) where everyone would get together and play this massive game. We would have real guns with special ammunition that fired just like real bullets, but only stung, like paintballs, and didnt cause any permanent damage. We also had these sensors on our chests that would let everyone know when youve been hit, so you couldnt keep playing. [/quote]

Hey, that sounds like fun!  Next time you dream something like that, let me be there!  (Yea, I'm a little jealous of TS, I admit it!)

----------


## mark

*Most shocking Video*

Wow that does not sound nice, I hate dreams were you can hear people suffering not nice.

*BabyQ*

now at first when you put her in a box and onto the BBQ I laughed thinking how mad dreams can be but mate that was horrible ending....man I cant even imagin what the was like for you, it sounds horrible.

*Dream Three
*cool dream I love the frozen earth thats sweet*

Critters

*ha ha ha sweet that was a great movie, hilariously bad but funny as owt.  Sounds like it would have been a mint dream

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Cool...I always enjoy dreams where I'm talking or hanging out with people, and there is that really comfortable feel...like you're best friends and always have... and always will.



Definitely. It's a great feeling. It's amazing how, even if you don't know a person that well in waking life, your mind can create the sort of bond like you've known each other for years.  :smiley: 




> I've have dreams like that a lot, I mean where you are watching it and then it's real.



Yeah, I've had a couple of them, but I've noticed it happening a lot more, lately. I wonder why that is.




> I wondered what that little fragment you had earlier was going to turn into...
> 
> One of those "I'm so glad it was a dream" moments. The relief you can feel after a dream like that is amazing, I know. It's weird, in a way--sometimes it's like your dream almost sets you up for later, like some part of your mind knows the whole story before it happens, but then another part does the acting in it.



Hell yeah. When I woke up, that was pretty much the first dream that I thought about. It's dreams like that that I just don't understand. Is it a simple _fear_ of something bad happening to her that could trigger a dream like that? Or is it just something random? I'm really not used to being completely unconscious of my actions in my dreams. Most of them I pretty much have control over myself, but when something like _that_ happens, it's just weird. Immediately, within the dream, when I picked her up and actually looked at her, feeling her skin and seeing how slightly charred she was, was when I really stopped and was like "OMG what the hell was I thinking??!" That's a horrible feeling.




> Hey, that sounds like fun! Next time you dream something like that, let me be there! (Yea, I'm a little jealous of TS, I admit it!)



I'll see what I can do. I've had a couple of successfull experiments with dream incubation, but it's usually not until I spend A LOT of time trying to focus on something, throughout the beginning of the night, that I want to memorize for when I dream. You do have a leg-up, though: In one of the coolest dreams I can remember, I _was_ you.  ::wink::  Or at least, a girl with your features. Hehe. That counts for something.  ::D: 




> Wow that does not sound nice, I hate dreams were you can hear people suffering not nice.



Yeah, the sound of that lady screaming was horrible. It was so realistic and desparate. God, it gives me chills just thinking about it.




> now at first when you put her in a box and onto the BBQ I laughed thinking how mad dreams can be but mate that was horrible ending....man I cant even imagin what the was like for you, it sounds horrible.



It's strange how powerful dreams like that can be like parallel universes. In one instant, you are _completely_, emotionally attached to what it going on. You are _so_ convinced that something is real. Not only passively, but actively _focused_ on something, and 100&#37; convinced that it is happening. Then, in an instant, the dream either changes or you wake up, and everything goes away. It's just strange - like instantly coming down off of adrenaline or something.

*10/05/2007*
Don't remember much about last night's dream. 
I was on some sort of island with a group of people. Somewhere deep in this island was an operation going on that not many people were supposed to know about. On the surface, it was just like a normal swamp/type island. I remember crossing a rickety rope bridge over alligator-infested waters.
At some point, I was down in one of the lower levels of a shack/house/building. Throughout this whole part of the dream, I was carrying around a backpack on my back that had a lap-top computer going on. In one of the rooms in this underground area, was music equipment, including my electric guitar. At one point I hooked up my laptop to some of the music equipment and started playing the guitar. There was also some sort of scenario with agents or something that were either in on the secret operation that was going on in other parts of this shack, or against it. I can't remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/07/2007**
Dream (frag) One:*
I don’t remember very much of this one. It was Halloween and I was at some kind of theater, with a woman. I don’t know who it was. We were going to see a really scary, live-action show and were getting ready to walk into the theater hall, when the door man, dressed as an evil clown or something, sprayed me with some powder. This powder was like the Scarecrow’s hallucinogen, from Batman, and made me start tripping. It was supposed to “heighten the experience” of the show, or some shit, but I said there was no fucking way I was going in the show, now, because I was already starting to see shit. The woman I was with thought it was hilarious, and started laughing. I got pissed and turned away from her, stumbling down the hall because I was still tripping my ass off.

*Dream Two:
”Devastator”*

I was locked away in a house with a few people. For some reason, there is a tank outside that has come to get one of the people with me. (I had a dream a long time ago that was like the movie [i]Children of Men[/], and a tank was outside, firing shells at the door. It felt a lot like that.) This time, though, when the tank started firing, it was actually launching shells _through_ the house (whereas the one in the other dream was just slamming them up against the shell-proof door). We had to hurry up and get out of the house, and the only way was through a trap door that was outside, beneath a tower that we had on the property.

We started running through the house and tank shells were just ripping through the walls, behind us. They seemed to be following us, in the same direction, as if the tank was tracking us through the walls, a few of them actually crashing through, in front of us, and making us stop our forward progress, a time or two. Then, passing one of the holes in the wall, I looked through the hole and saw the tank. To my surprise, the tank suddenly broke apart, in sections, standing up and transforming into Devastator, the tank-robot from the _Transformers_ movie.  ::shock:: 

We hauled ass to the tower and started to go down the trap door in the center. From the top of the tower, I could hear that there was a kid still stuck inside, and he obviously couldn’t get down. I was the only one that wasn’t in the trap door, so I had to climb up there and get him. The tower was made of wooden beams, and I could easily see through them. I saw Devastator turn toward the tower just as I grabbed the kid. We started scrambling down the wooden beams while tank shells came ripping through the tower, starting from the top and following us down. I lobbed the kid down, in front of me, and he jumped down into the trap door. Not having any time to right myself, I dove toward the door. When I got toward the squared opening, it was like a hit an invisible force-field and I couldn’t go through it. I was still on the ground level and the tank shells were getting lower. I, then, flipped around and slid into the hole, feet first, passing whatever barrier had stopped me and falling down into the underground level, with everyone else. That’s about all I remember.


*11/08/2007*
*"Mansion Party / Fight"*
I was at another mansion party. There was a dock out back, where everyone was gathered to watch fireworks. I know Joe, Todd and Jason were there, along with a bunch of others that I don’t remember. I pulled out my camera and was trying to take pictures of everyone as a group, but every time I checked the pictures, they turned out to be too close. There was also a huge wheel-thing set up that had a lot of colorful fireworks attached to it, and was spinning and spraying sparks. I tried to get a picture of it, too, but this guy beside me kept swinging his leg on the bleachers, and was making my arms rock. Finally, I got pissed and got into an argument with him, making him move somewhere else.

A little later, I went inside. Apparently, this mansion belonged to someone in my family, because I had the feeling that I was partially responsible for it. I was looking for mom’s cigs and beer, so I could help myself, but couldn’t find them anywhere. When I went back outside, people were lighting fireworks all over the yard. Many of them were tipping over and shooting off in all kinds of directions, making other people duck as not to get hit by them. I passed Todd and the others, as they were going to a public restroom, outside. They said that they had taken the cigs, and they just figured that it was cool. I told them that it definitely was _not_ cool that they were just walking up and taking my mom’s shit without asking. We had a little exchange about that, but nothing major.

Later, still, I was taking more pictures, closer to the house. Some trouble-makers from my old neighborhood were there, and they were dressed all sharp, like they were part of the mob or something. Some older people had wanted me to take their picture, so I shot them and, when I looked at the picture window and started scrolling, I saw a bunch of amateur porn shot with my camera. The old people kept wanted to see their picture, but I couldn’t find it, because every time I scrolled, all I saw was these porn pictures that were obviously taken from some room in the house. In one shot, I could see the dog that (in the dream) belonged to the group of guys that was standing off to my side, and I could tell that they had somehow gotten a hold of my camera and had a little party with some girls in one of the back rooms. When I looked up toward them, they started grinning and trying to smoothly slip off into the rest of the party. One guy stayed behind though. The only black guy in the group (the rest were Hispanic), he was this _huge_ mofo that was obviously like their strong-arm or something. He started staring me down like he knew that I knew that his group had “borrowed” my camera, and he wanted to try to intimidate me into keeping my mouth shut about it.

He got in my face and started acting like his beating my ass was going to be unavoidable. I did my best to talk him down and declare that I had no reason to be fighting him, and he had no reason to be acting like such a dick. Obviously, he wasn’t having it, and he kept trying to instigate a fight. Now, keep in mind, this guy _towered_ over me. He was 6’7”, easily, and couldn’t have been any less than 300lbs. I’ll be damned if I was going to let this guy drop me on the first punch, so I went straight for his nuts with my foot. Just before the point of impact, it was like the guy was suddenly standing 2 feet further from me than he was. I completely missed and my supporting leg slipped, making me fall on my back. He leaned over me and was about to bring down a fist, but I rolled to the side and stood up. The guy grabbed a hold of me and we started grappling. Swinging around to one side, and slipped out of his grasp and, knowing that this wasn’t going to get stopped, and snapped into a bouncing Jeet Kune Do stance. I lunged forward and threw a kick at the guy’s face, but he leaned away from it, causing me to land behind him. Before he could turn around, I jumped on his back and got him in a rear naked choke, wrapping my arm around his neck, and bracing it with my legs wrapped around his waist. He flailed around and tried to get me off of him, falling backward and slamming my back into a counter that had a tv on it. I was holding on for deer life and trying to choke him out. Finally, some old couple comes from out of nowhere and starts trying to help me take this guy down, which was hilarious. I don’t remember anything after that, though.

[Will update with more recent dreams, later]

----------


## Clairity

> *11/07/2007*
> *Dream (frag) One:*
> sprayed me with some powder. This powder was like the Scarecrows hallucinogen, from Batman, and made me start tripping. It was supposed to heighten the experience of the show, or some shit, but I said there was no fucking way I was going in the show, now, because I was already starting to see shit. The woman I was with thought it was hilarious, and started laughing. I got pissed and turned away from her, stumbling down the hall because I was still tripping my ass off.



LOL!! I wonder where you can get this powder?? I'd love to try it at a horror flick!!





> *11/08/2007*
> *"Mansion Party / Fight"*
> this guy _towered_ over me. He was 67, easily, and couldnt have been any less than 300lbs. Ill be damned if I was going to let this guy drop me on the first punch, so I went straight for his nuts with my foot. Just before the point of impact, it was like the guy was suddenly standing 2 feet further from me than he was. I completely missed and my supporting leg slipped, making me fall on my back.



LMFAO!! (oops sorry.. I shouldn't laugh)





> I lunged forward and threw a kick at the guys face, but he leaned away from it, causing me to land behind him.



LMFAO!! (oops sorry.. my bad again)





> Before he could turn around, I jumped on his back and got him in a rear naked choke, wrapping my arm around his neck, and bracing it with my legs wrapped around his waist. He flailed around and tried to get me off of him, falling backward and slamming my back into a counter that had a tv on it. I was holding on for deer life and trying to choke him out.



Now you got him!! Get 'em "O"!!  :Boxing:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Now you got him!! Get 'em "O"!!



Haha. That line almost makes up for the other three, where you're laughing at my misfortune.  ::chuckle:: 

...._almost_.  :tongue2: 

lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/13/2007**
Dream One:*
Confidential.  ::hump::  
Lol.

*Dream Two:
”Slime Trials”*
This was a really weird dream. I was with a group of people that seemed to be (along with myself) either Heroes or Matrix type characters. I can’t really remember which. It seemed to switch back and forth, as the dream went on, really. We were being herded through a huge blue and white hallway that looked like it was either made out of diamond or ice. We were obviously being detained. The hallway ended, and we came to a massive, underground cavern. It was well lit, but obviously deep within the earth. In the center of this cavern was a large, silver disk that covered much of the floor, with hieroglyphics etched all over it. 

Come to find out, we were being put on trial for some reason that I can’t remember, and the “committee” (or whatever you wanna call it) was seated on this massive disk. At one point, I had to walk away from my group, and remove all of my weapons, (I was carrying some sort of weird pistol) and place it in a glowing box, then walked back over to the group. During the proceedings, I had gotten tired of just standing there, so I decided to sit down. As I sat, someone in my group said “...I don’t think you wanna do that,” and pointed to the ground. That was the first time that I noticed, everything was covered in slime. I mean a lot of it. There was a good inch of this brown/translucent goo that covered the entire cavern. Only then, did I also notice that the people that had put us on trial were covered with it too. I got up and wiped the back of my jacket (I was wearing a long black coat) long strings of this slime trailing from my coat to my hand.

As the trial went on, I could see people coming down out of the caves. This was obviously the entire community of these slime-covered cave-people, and they didn’t seem all that happy. They came down from the numerous caves and surrounded us, interrupting what was, once, an orderly trial. My entire group banded together, and these people – who were much more primitive than the ones holding the trial (which made them all the more intimidating) – began poking and prodding at us, with a scary sense of defensive curiosity. The children kept trying to get a hold of us, and the adults seemed like they would just as soon shy away from us, as they would slip into a rage and bash our heads with rocks. The shit that they were covered with was just so foul that I remember I had to strain myself not to throw up.

In the middle of the slight chaos, I noticed that the young girl in our group (who kind of reminded me of Claire from _Heroes_ seemed to be missing. I scanned the crowd and saw her lying on her back with one of the slime-children crouched over her, as if he were giving her mouth-to-mouth. I pushed my way over to them and could see that he was actually vomiting what looked like gallons of thick, muddy slime from his mouth into hers, and it was suffocating her. Strangely enough, there didn’t even seem to be any malice in him. It was just like some animal playing with a toy or something, the way just stared, kinda…indifferent. I pushed the kid out of the way and the others in my group helped keep the crowd back. The girl was already unconscious and, with her mouth hanging open, I could see that it was completely full of this slime, which was probably well down into her lungs. The last thing I remember is trying to give her CPR (chest-compressions…I couldn’t bring myself to give her mouth to mouth.  ::barf::  ), but I wasn’t able to revive her before waking up.

*Dream (frag) Three:*
Something about someone close to my mom’s boyfriend dieing, and his being really broken up about it.

*Dream (frag) Four:*
I had begun working at a Target in Altamonte Springs. My ex-girlfriend's husband applied there, too. One night while I was working, my ex brought our daughter in and she was mad at me because I had missed her birthday. So everytime I’d try to talk to her, or play with her, she’d just have this really straight face on.
Later, after work, I was in some girls’ apartment. At first, I had gotten into an argument with them about something, but we ended up lounging around and watching movies.

*11/14/2007**
”I am..the Violator!!!”*

This was just badass.
I was the evil Clown from _Spawn_. I was sitting around a table on a balcony with a bunch of other villains from the _Spawn_ series, and we were just shooting the shit; talking about whatever the hell it is evil characters talk about, when they’re not in the spotlight. Through this entire dream, I was _right on the threshold_ of lucidity: I had complete control of myself, and was aware that there was some strange “fantasy” aspect of all of this, even though I couldn’t pinpoint the fact that I was dreaming. 

While we were talking, somebody at a table near us said something about us. We were all in our “normal” transformations, and no one outside of us would have any idea of what lies beneath. I answered the guy back in an amused, but obviously evil sneer, feeling the evil in even my own facial expression as I grinned. Being this fat clown, I told the guy something about how he should keep his mouth shut, and that looks could be deceiving, but he kept running his mouth. Finally, when a fight was eminent, this guy stood up and _sort of_ transformed (but I can’t remember what he did) somehow revealing that he was a superhero, like _Spawn_, himself (but not) and had awesome power.

A fight broke out, some of the villains at my table rushing this guy. They all flew over the edge of the balcony and down into this large metal pit. At first, I watched them from the railing; inhumanoids jumping around, clawing, scratching, punching, kicking and throwing energy blasts at each other. Still being (only partially) lucid, I figured about what would be the most Violator-ish way of getting down there (it was weird in that, in a sense, I knew I was playing a character, and none of this was actually _really_, but I didn’t realize that this was just a dream. I don’t usually have that state of lucidity). I remembered how the Violator, in the movie, could travel through solid objects, like walls, and all you see is some string-like energy. So I crawled down onto the beam below me, and sort of melted into it, imagining myself moving down through the metal of the beam. When I got to the bottom, I poked my head out first, and then the rest of my body, stepping out into the pit. When I got down into the pit, I transformed (just as the Clown does) into the huge demon that is the Violator’s true form. I could feel my body stretching, my nails elongating, the huge scorpion-like stinger stretching out of my back. It was cool as hell. I could feel myself getting more powerful as I turned into this…Thing, and I joined in the fight.

This hero guy was no joke, though, he was taking us all on, like 3 vs. 1, but it was pretty even, all around. No one side really ended up getting the upper-hand over the other. It was absolute chaos, though. At one point, one of the villains held his hands over his head and created this huge orb of energy. He brought it down like a hammer to crush the good guy. The good guy saw it coming and crossed his forearms over his head to defend. The force actually pushed the good guy down into the ground, making a crater beneath his feet. Had he not seen it, he would have surely been crushed, but when the villain removed the orb, since it had no effect, the good guy stepped out of the hole like nothing happened, and continued fighting us.

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

when you say you begun working at Target and your ex-husbad came, did you mean ex-wife?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. I said "my ex's husband," meaning "my ex-girlfriend's present husband." lol
(changed it now, though. Heh.)

----------


## Moonbeam

I've heard people call their present spouse's ex "my ex-wife".  Or "our ex-wife."  Anyway.

Slime people, yuk.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey O,

I had a dream about you last night.

And, by the way, I haven't forgotten your B-day, I have been meaning to take a cool birthday picture like I do, but I have been out of town and travelling and --just know that it'll be a little late.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> It's strange how powerful dreams like that can be like parallel universes. In one instant, you are _completely_, emotionally attached to what it going on. You are _so_ convinced that something is real. Not only passively, but actively _focused_ on something, and 100% convinced that it is happening. Then, in an instant, the dream either changes or you wake up, and everything goes away. It's just strange - like instantly coming down off of adrenaline or something.



Sorry man not been here for a while 

Yeah your right totally the can be so utterly intense in every way.

*slime people* - lol what can I say its insane lol the bit were its vomiting into her nouth reminds me of the fly minus the disolving aspect

*I am the violator* .... wow what can I say  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  lol class dream and class film also

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Slime people, yuk.



Right? That shit was just nastay. 





> Hey O,
> 
> I had a dream about you last night.
> 
> And, by the way, I haven't forgotten your B-day, I have been meaning to take a cool birthday picture like I do, but I have been out of town and travelling and --just know that it'll be a little late.



Nice. Going to check it out in must a moment.  :smiley: 
And don't worry about it. Whenever you get around to it is alright with me.  ::content:: 





> Sorry man not been here for a while 
> 
> Yeah your right totally the can be so utterly intense in every way.
> 
> *slime people* - lol what can I say its insane lol the bit were its vomiting into her nouth reminds me of the fly minus the disolving aspect
> 
> *I am the violator* .... wow what can I say  lol class dream and class film also



Good to see you still lurkin around, man. I don't remember the scene in the Fly you're talking about (it's been over a decade since I've seen it), but if it was anything like this, then... ::barf:: 

Haha. And yeah, that Violator dream was awesome. I really hope they make a sequel to that movie, and make it better than the first.

*<st1:date year="2007" day="17" month="11">11/17/2007**</st1:date><o:p></o:p>
”D&#233;j&#224; Vu”*

<o:p></o:p>
Another dream of dieing, last night. 
I was in a house with about three other guys; friends of mine, in the dream, but nobody that I can really recognize from waking life. We were hanging out, when some other young guy comes in through the front door. He has this maniacal look on his face, like some whacked-out mad scientist, and starts telling us this “plan” he just put into effect. He dragged a body bag into the living room, and unzipped it, the body of some teenage boy stuffed inside. The guy said he’d killed the boy, to put his “plan” into motion, but I can’t remember what the hell plan he was trying to accomplish. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Immediately the rest of us started spazzing the fuck out, telling that guy that he was a psychotic freak and we wanted nothing to do with whatever the hell his “plan” was. A loud, female scream suddenly came in through the window, apparently from one of the houses next to us. The psycho looks at us and says something like “that must be his mother. Shit,” but in a really calm and almost businesslike way. The three of us, that already at the house when this guy showed up, suddenly scrambled. Running out of the house and shooting off in different directions, leaving the scene, immediately, just running through the neighborhood streets as fast as we could. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
When I figured I’d gone far enough, I slowed down, pulled out my cell phone, and dialed 911. Just as I was beginning to say that I wanted to report a murder, I saw that I was actually walking straight up toward the house again (I don’t remember ever turning around and going back toward it), and it was _swarming_ with cops cars and at least one S.W.A.T. van. Seeing that someone had already called, I told dispatch “nevermind,” and hung up the phone.  For some reason, I was suddenly in this house again. The cops had this crazy guy cornered, and he had a machine gun, too. I got to the section of the house where I was right in the middle of their line of sight (no one had fired yet) and somehow triggered their firing on each other. (Don’t ask me how. I have no idea.) This guy was in one room, like a den, and the cops were in a bigger section of the house. There was nothing separating these rooms except a single vertical beam between two large sections of open space in the wall. When the firing started, the single guy on the opposite side of the beam from me, I tried to squeeze behind it. Not only was I too wide for the thin beam, but it was made of wood, so with the half-dozen or so automatic weapons went off, I was in the worst possible spot. I ended up getting riddled with bullets from both sides. None of the gunshots really hurt, but I could feel them going into me. I started to get that drained feeling that I usually get when dreaming of death, and I finally stumbled out of the way, falling over. I was then out of my body and panning away from it. The firefight had stopped and the cops were inspecting me. They lifted my shirt and I could see all the bullet holes that covered my chest. I forget how it happened but (according to my notes), as a disembodied spirit, I learned, as the cops did, that the whole Murder/”plan” thing was nothing but a movie being shot. We were just somehow thrown in the middle of it. When the cops were called, things got out of hand; the guy that was (supposedly) “doing a movie” had live ammunition, and it escalated from there. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Suddenly the dream reset. I was back in the house with the rest of the guys, and the “killer” came through the door with the body. We heard the scream and took off again, just like we’d done the first time. When I was pulling out my phone, I remembered that I had done this before. I realized I was dreaming, and what had happened the list time. Now lucid, I made my way back to the house. On the way there, I tried flying a few times, but was having trouble getting off the ground, more than a few feet. Back in the house, I walked back into the same room where the guys were having a standoff. I talked to S.W.A.T. and said something to get them to keep from firing on this other guy, then turned to face him. He was, all of a sudden, around a corner, instead of right in front of me. When I walked after him, he started shooting. I felt the bullets entering me, just like before, but continued moving forward, because I knew they couldn’t kill me.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Walking right up to the guy, I grabbed his machine gun and just took it from him, throwing it away. I then held him for the cops to come in, and take him down. It wasn’t until then that the guy actually started explaining that the body was a prop for a movie (there was still no evidence of cameras anywhere, now that I think about it), and that he didn’t really murder anyone. He said that the only reason he even shot at me was that he was freaking out because he was scared that the cops were going to kill him, and just reacted when I started coming toward him. <o:p></o:p>That’s as far as I remember.<o:p></o:p>

----------


## Moonbeam

That's weird when the dream starts over again.  I've only had that happen once or twice, but it's a really good way to get lucid; one of my first lucids was because of that.

I wonder why the same dream starts over again sometimes.  I wish it would happen more often.

It's cool how you stayed in the dream for a while even when you thought you were being killed, and the second time even realized that you couldn't die.  Whenever I get killed, the dream changes to a void and I wake up soon after.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That's weird when the dream starts over again.  I've only had that happen once or twice, but it's a really good way to get lucid; one of my first lucids was because of that.
> 
> I wonder why the same dream starts over again sometimes.  I wish it would happen more often.
> 
> It's cool how you stayed in the dream for a while even when you thought you were being killed, and the second time even realized that you couldn't die.  Whenever I get killed, the dream changes to a void and I wake up soon after.



Yeah, I always find it weird when the dream starts over again. It hasn't happened to me very often, either, but I think I was able to get lucid, each time (but I would have to re-check my journal, to be sure).

The last time I had one of those "feeling my energy being drained" death-dreams, I woke up immediately. It feels like falling asleep, uncontrollably, and then I usually end up waking up. This is the first time I remember dieing slowly, and still staying in the dream.

*11/19/2007**
Dream One:
"Shark Pier"*
I was out on a pier with Todd and Brian, at night. While walking along it, I looked out in the water and saw that it was teeming with sharks. They were, literally, all over the place. I can't remember how (I think a section of the pier was rotted away or something), but I ended up falling in the water.  As soon as I was in, I could feel the sharks circling around me. Suddenly, I propelled myself upward, flying out of the water and landing on the pier again. Both Todd and Brian both looked at me like "How the hell did you do that?" It was then that I realized I was dreaming.

Immediately I just started playing around, moving things with my mind. I aimed my finger at a few barrels along the pier and made a noise like a gun, with my mouth. The barrels rocketed into the air, telekinetically, disappearing into the night sky for a moment and then slamming back down onto the pier, like twenty seconds later.

I stopped for a bit and looked at my hands, to try to bring about a little more clarity, but I was having a hard time focusing my eyes on them. I heard Brian saying some smart-assed comment. Laughing, I turned around and pointed my finger at him. Picking him up with my mind, and swung him off the edge of the pier and dropped him into the water. Even though he was a DC, all I wanted to do was freak him out. So, when he started panicking, I lifted him out again and floated him back on the pier. That's all I remember of that one, though.

*Dream (frag) Two:
"Rear-ender"*
I was driving down Lake Mary Blvd., following a couple of friends who I think were Todd and Jen. They were driving in a tan SUV. We were all doing about 55mph when we suddenly came to a stoplight that I couldn't see was red because of the height of the SUV in front of me. The girl (driving) slammed on her brakes and I didn't even have time to decelerate before smashing into the back of her vehicle. My car flew into the air like it had hit a ramp at an angle and did at least 3 barrel-rolls, flying over a long line of cars that were stopped at the light, in front of my friends, before crashing down on its roof at the front of the line and grinding to a halt in the intersection. I climbed out of the car, unhurt, and they met me at the gas station that sat right on the corner, where we all freaked out about what had just happened.

[Edit:
Just remembered another dream fragment from last night, after reading the Cusp's journal. It turns out that we had a somewhat similar concept happen.]

*Dream (frag) Three*:
All I remember is that I was in a spaceship and there was some sort of standoff going on. There was a young woman with a gun that was attempting to kill another woman that was standing behind me. She had fired at least one shot and hit a wall, right near one of the windows. I was like "WHOA!! WHOA!! Wait!! You _do_ know what's going to happen if you shoot out a window, in space, right??!" and tried to talk her into giving me the gun. I don't remember what happened after that, though.

----------


## legs2021

Yikes!  SHARK!!!  THAT would have sent me into a total panic.  I would have been freaked out at that car wreck too!  Sounds like you had a rough night last night.  

*hugs*  I hope your day isn't that violent.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, that wreck was really intense, and pretty much _anything_ dangerous in the water (especially at night) freaks me the hell out!  :Eek: 

And thank you.  ::hug::

----------


## The Cusp

That Spawn dream was great!  I can't even imagine what it would be like to morph in to the clown's demon form, but it sounds like so much fun.  Even better that you had an opponent who put up a good fight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Definitely.  :smiley:  It was great. Even before the fight, when we were just sitting around at the table, it just had the coolest atmosphere to it. That fight was absolutely awesome, though.  :Boxing:

----------


## oneironut

> *Dream (frag) Three*:
> All I remember is that I was a spaceship and there was some sort of standoff going on.



I realized by the end of the second sentence that a word had gone missing here, but before then I was really tripping on the idea that you were a spaceship with people running around inside you threatening to shoot out your windows.   ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I realized by the end of the second sentence that a word had gone missing here, but before then I was really tripping on the idea that you were a spaceship with people running around inside you threatening to shoot out your windows.



LOL!! Oh, shit. 

...hilarious.  ::chuckle:: 

*goes to fix*

----------


## bro

Incredible fight dream O...I have to say I haven't had too many of those...Well done on getting him in the end :p...You've got good recall for detail, I find that very impressive..

Ah, I also notice, when I've tried photographing in a dream, I just can't get it right. I'm not sure what that is but it seems like that constantly..perhaps similar to the light switch RC...

I won't laugh at your misfortune (well, maybe a little  :wink2: )

----------


## Caradon

Hey, I hear you had a birthday. happy late birthday!

I want to mention that I love your new signature banner!
It inspires the imagination.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Incredible fight dream O...I have to say I haven't had too many of those...Well done on getting him in the end :p...You've got good recall for detail, I find that very impressive..
> 
> Ah, I also notice, when I've tried photographing in a dream, I just can't get it right. I'm not sure what that is but it seems like that constantly..perhaps similar to the light switch RC...
> 
> I won't laugh at your misfortune (well, maybe a little )



I don't do a lot of photography in my dreams, that I remember. I can really only remember one or two other occasions, but that was the first time I've ever actually had trouble with it. It was frustrating as hell. 

And don't laugh...I may just have to fight you next!  :Boxing: 
Haha





> Hey, I hear you had a birthday. happy late birthday!
> 
> I want to mention that I love your new signature banner!
> It inspires the imagination.



Thanks, Caradon! (for both the birthday wish and the sig comment  ::cooler:: )

*<st1:date year="2007" day="20" month="11">11/20/2007</st1:date><o:p></o:p>
Parkman*

<o:p></o:p>
I was Matt Parkman, the cop from _Heroes_. I dont remember all of the details of this dream, but I know it was pretty long. When it started, I was with Sylar (the main villain from the same show). I was actually traveling with him, but I gave him now clue that I had any powers, or that I knew he was up to no good. We had stopped driving long enough to go into a grocery store, where I ended up stopping by the bakery. There was one girl working behind the counter, and she passed me up a few times, obviously busy with someone else. One of the times that she passed, and turned her back, Sylar reached behind the counter and stole a massive amount of cookies. He started crushing them and taking out certain bits of them, wrapping those crushed pieces up in a paper towel. I knew, right of the bat, that this had something to do with his villainous schemes (which is freakin hilarious, now that I sit here and type this all out. Lol.), and causing a scene would blow my cover. So, this girl comes back around to help me out, and as I point to which type of cookie I want, she notices the large number of cookies missing from the shelf. I can see her getting suspicious and just as she looks up at me, about to say something, I implant the thought into her head that she didnt see anything, and nothing was out of the ordinary. She ended up just taking my order and Sylar and I went on our way.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Later, I was in the bathroom in some huge office building. I dont remember how the connection was made, but somehow Sylar became Osama Bin Laden, or something (all I know is, at one point, Sylar was in the bathroom talking to someone and then, Osama Bin Laden was in the bathroom with a bunch of Al Qaeda members  a strange, and sudden twist). I remained still, in the stall, listening to these guys talk about how there was going to be a terrorist attack on this massive building. I wanted to do something, but I had no gun, and I was pretty much useless, from where I was crouching. (I didnt even thinking about using telepathy.) Unable to stop them, I heard the guys leave the bathroom and gunfire erupted as they went on a killing spree. When I was able to leave the stall, the hallways were littered with bodies.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
The dream reset (this is the second time thats happened in about a week), and I was back in the stall again. As soon as I realized what was about to happen, I finished up and discretely walked out of the bathroom (I think Sylar was still talking to whoever he was talking to, when I left). When I got out into the hall, I immediately went around looking for security guards. I found one and tried to use telepathy to make him give me his gun, but he said he wasnt carrying one. Continuing on, I saw an old ROTC friend of mine (in waking life), named Amanda. I told her that there was about to be an attack on this building, and asked if she was carrying a gun. She happened to be carrying two, and gave me this little deringer. I remember looking at it like wtf, but it would have to do, for now. The shootout started and Amanda helped me out. We went around fighting off as many of these guys as we could, and one point, I used telepathy on one of the terrorists and made him give me his gun.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Later, still, the dream had changed. I dont know whether or not I was still Parkman, but Amanda was still with me. We were walking through the swamp with a bunch of other people, like we were camping or something. We came along a dead alligator, and we were all looking at it, as we walked passed. Just as I walked by, the damn thing sprung to life and started chasing us (mainly _me_, because I was to the rear of the line). While I was running, I kept fumbling in my pocket for the deringer that Amanda had given me, back at the building, and I couldnt get it out of my pocket. I jumped out of the way just as the gator lunged at me and it disappeared into a bush. Suddenly it sprang out of the bush right beside Amanda and lunged for her. Then, with all the reflexes of a ninja, she whipped out her much bigger gun and put two bullets in its head.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Sylar reached behind the counter and stole a massive amount of cookies. He started crushing them and taking out certain bits of them, wrapping those crushed pieces up in a paper towel. I knew, right of the bat, that this had something to do with his villainous schemes



Oh that _is_ funny...How do our brains come up with this stuff...and why do our dream selves not notice anything strange about it?






> but somehow Sylar became Osama Bin Laden



Also, funny...






> We came along a dead alligator, and we were all looking at it, as we walked passed. Just as I walked by, the damn thing sprung to life and started chasing us (mainly _me_,



So typical... ::chuckle:: 






> I kept fumbling in my pocket for the deringer that Amanda had given me, back at the building, and I couldnt get it out of my pocket







> .Then, with all the reflexes of a ninja, she whipped out her much bigger gun and put two bullets in its head.



Haha...that's great...
(Now what was I saying about you having the greatest dream powers ever.... ::lol:: )


JK...you still get my vote.... ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

When you said you had dream where you were Parkman, I didn't think it that much of a coincidence, since the show had just aired.  But being in the swamp as well?  Hmmmm...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> (Now what was I saying about you having the greatest dream powers ever....)



You switch-out!  :Pissed: 

j/k. Luvya, TS.  ::chuckle:: 





> When you said you had dream where you were Parkman, I didn't think it that much of a coincidence, since the show had just aired.  But being in the swamp as well?  Hmmmm...



Wow. I didn't even notice that, the first time I looked at your dream (I admit, I only skimmed through it, since I was in a hurry and still had the initial shock of seeing that you had posted a picture of Parkman on your journal entry. Lol), but I went back and read it, just now, and you _did_ mention that you were in a swamp. 

...That's crazy.  ::wtf::

----------


## oneironut

> One of the times that she passed, and turned her back, Sylar reached behind the counter and stole a massive amount of cookies.



Lol, what a fiend! Who knows what else a monster like that is capable of...maybe jaywalking.  ::D:

----------


## mark

man seriosly you have the best dreams lol I love the heroes drem very very good. lol the parts with sylar stealing the parts of cookies was great  :smiley:   :smiley: 

Nice one on the lucids to man I like the use of TK  :Cool:

----------


## Gez

Im so jealous on how action packed your dreams are  ::D: 
Do you just watch heaps of action films in your spare time?

----------


## Moonbeam

> ...That's crazy.



Everyone here's dreams are converging, I'm telling you.  Soon we will all be dreaming the same thing every night.  I'm not sure what will happen after that.

Good; it will be an improvement for me to dream like you guys.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Lol, what a fiend! Who knows what else a monster like that is capable of...maybe jaywalking.



I know, right? I'm still waiting for him to do something _major_ before I bust him...like illegal parking.  ::chuckle:: 





> man seriosly you have the best dreams lol I love the heroes drem very very good. lol the parts with sylar stealing the parts of cookies was great  
>  Nice one on the lucids to man I like the use of TK



Lmfao. Yeah, that was awesome. I love how even when he did something as random as steal cookies, he still dissected them and took out the pieces he needs. That was just a really cool twist. Haha.





> Im so jealous on how action packed your dreams are 
> Do you just watch heaps of action films in your spare time?



Yup. As a matter of fact I do.  ::D: 





> Everyone here's dreams are converging, I'm telling you.  Soon we will all be dreaming the same thing every night.  I'm not sure what will happen after that.
> 
> Good; it will be an improvement for me to dream like you guys.



Hehehe.  ::cooler:: 

=================

*11/22/2007**
Dream One:
"Octoproblem"*
I was in a room flooded from floor to ceiling with water, however I could still breathe. There was a lot of sea-life in this room, which consisted of a few, basketball-sized octopi. While swimming around through this room with someone else, I noticed that the octopi were getting nosey, and starting to swim over toward us. I kept trying to keep my distance, but it was able to maneuver around a lot better than I could, and it ended up catching up to me. I stuck out my arm to keep it away, and it latched onto my arm with its tentacles and wouldn’t let go for _anything_. I tried everything I could to get this damn thing off of me, but it just wouldn’t let go. <o:p></o:p>[/FONT]
<o:p> </o:p>
My (human) friend and I managed to swim over to the room door, before all the other octopi started closing in on us. When we went through the door, it seemed the entire house was underwater as well. I stuck my arm back inside the room, and closed the door against my forearm. Then, I pulled on my arm and tried to squeeze it out of the small crack in the door, to scrape the octopus off of my arm. But, being the limber little bastards that they are, the octopus squeezed right through the tiny space, along with my arm, and into the hallway with us as the door closed. I don’t remember anything after that.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
*Dream (frag) Two:*<o:p></o:p>
Something about babysitting a little kid, along with Cierra. Don’t remember much of this one at all.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
*Dream (frag) Three:*<o:p></o:p>
I was excited about a job interview and was trying to find out what kind of business it was. When I went to the building, I had a look around, on the inside. It didn’t look like anything special, but I saw that it had a rec room with a pool table, and was really excited about that. It wasn’t until later that I found out that this was some shitty sales/telemarketing job, that I wanted nothing to do with.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
*Dream Four:<o:p></o:p>**
”Subservient, No More”* <o:p></o:p>
There was this guy that fancied him self to be some ancient warlord, or royalty, or something. He was built like Conan the Barbarian on steroids. (Seriously, it was absolutely ridiculous how tall and muscular this guy was. He was like a Marvel Comic character or something.) He was definitely out of time, as he was in the modern days, but everything about him screamed B.C. Anyway, along with this guy was a black subservient (the “barbarian,” himself, was white, though this really made no difference in the dream). The “assistant” was just as massive as his employer, but obviously was more of a modern guy. He had absolutely no problem with his job, except for one thing: The “Barbarian” was a complete _asshole_. To himself, he was the most important person on the planet, and he was basically just a walking, talking ego, that was like 400lbs. of pure muscle. He believed his ancient origin to be authentic, but the “assistant” obviously knew differently. He was simply keeping the job because the pay was incredible. The “barbarian” was obviously extremely rich, and treated basically everyone else like shit.<o:p></o:p>
So, night, the two of them got into it about something. (can’t remember what) The assistant ended up telling his boss off. He called his whole story a fabrication, and said to his employer that he was nowhere _near_ as powerful as he thought he was. One thing let to another, and they were soon brawling in the hallway. When it began, the white guy jumped on the black guy and pinned him to the ground. The black guy seemed to stay calm and just waited. The white guy cocked back an arm and swung his fist down, but the other guy just moved his head to the side, making his boss punch the concrete. The two then continued brawling, and my perspective continued to switch back and forth from a disembodied spectator, to the perspective of the black guy. The fight ended by the assistant knocking the “barbarian” to the ground and stomping on his face. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Obviously, the assistant / I was not planning on returning to work. Lol.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>

<o:p></o:p>

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/23/2007
Dream One:
”Tomb-Raiding, Kratos-Style”*

I picked up some more B-6 and some 5mg melatonin, yesterday (I had only tried the 3mg tabs, before), and had the longest, most action-packed dream (and subsequent lucidity), that I think I’ve had in a long while.  ::cooler::  
[Edit: I could tell just by my notes that this entry is going to be long as hell. Sorry, to those that actually take the time to read it.  :tongue2:   It was an absolutely badass dream, though! ]

This dream was all over the place, and just shifted from one scenario to another. At first, Todd, some really hot chick and I were all driving down the street in a convertible. This girl was acting like the typical, movie seductress and was trying to get us both hott, while I was driving. She was sitting between us and had each hand on our crotches. It was all good at first, until she started _squeezing_ my nutz (and damnit it _hurt_). I looked at her like “WTF?!” and she just gave me this psychotic, sadistic smile.

Needless to say, this killed the mood. Some time around here, I remember being back at Todd’s apartment after having dropped this girl of somewhere. We were sitting around with another friend of ours and playing DBZ Budokai on a 3D holographic projector, which was awesome. When we got hungry, he said that all he had was some really old pizza. We decided to check out, but when we tasted it, it tasted synthetic, like it was _REALLY_ old. We trashed the rest of it.

Again, the dream skipped ahead. T said he had an opening at his job, which he just referred to as “The Firm”, and wanted to see if I wanted to check it out. We had been smoking at his apartment, and he just kind of sprung this one me, so when I went in to work with him, I was stoned. He walked in and got right to work and, this being my first time there, and being stoned, I had absolutely no idea what the hell I was doing and was really nervous. At first glance, this place was just an ordinary office. I can’t even remember what they seemed to do there, but it was nothing spectacular. Sometime while I was there, being the stoned clutz that I was, I got my hand too close to a paper shredder, and grabbed one of the leather gloves that I was wearing, pulling it through and shredding it into thin strips.  :Sad: 

Now is when things got crazy. We got word that there was an emergency going on, in another part of the large office building in which “The Firm” was a single suite. Before I realized what the hell was happening, the employees of “The Firm” sprang into action. It turns out that the mundane jobs we were doing was a cover for some sort of counter-terrorism type group, that I had no idea about. The story was that some old woman was going through the complex just gunning people down, and we had to stop her. We were told that she wanted media exposure and so we were given fake video cameras with pistols inside them and told to take this woman out. We split up and roamed around the halls of this huge building, that looked more like a multi-story shopping mall. The woman was going through just capping people at random (she couldn’t have been a day under 80 years old, but she was carrying two pistols and obviously knew how to use them). Before engaging her, we were told that, according to her, there were bombs planted in the building that would be detonated if anyone tried to take her out (I can’t even remember what her “cause” was).

When we finally saw her, she seemed very receptive of us, spotting the cameras. She gave us a few waves and smiles and whatnot, and just kept on moving. Unsure of how to react, we followed her, camera/guns locked on her position. Around this time, security guards started coming in to the building. They had no idea how delicately we had to handle this situation, and they were about to stream in, guns blazing. I got in front of big, redneck looking guard that was carrying a shotgun, and tried to get him to stop. He shouldered his way passed me, about to confront the woman, and I gave him a shove, almost pushing him down the stairs. He suddenly turned on me and aimed his shotgun. I heard a loud “BANG” and actually thought I had been shot. But, when the guard fell, it turns out that one of the members of “The Firm” was standing behind him, and had shot him with the camera/gun to protect me. Now, (as if it was at all possible to make this long story short  :tongue2: ), sooner or later, they ended up catching this woman, alive, and taking her into custody. I think she actually turned herself in, but I can’t remember. We (“the Firm”) were sent around the building to look for the explosives. I found myself on the roof of what was now a skyscraper, and it had turned to night. While looking for these explosives (ironically enough, _after_ all of that shit had just happened), I _finally_ began to notice that this couldn’t really be happening. I finally realized I was dreaming.

I was amazed at how vivid everything was, and how grounded I felt in the dream, already, and knew that this was due to the melatonin/B6 combination I’d taken before bed. From where I was standing, and took a huge leap, flying over edge of the roof and sailing all the way down to the ground. When I hit the ground, I created a huge shockwave that rolled across the empty landscape. Turning around to see the building I had just jumped from, I noticed it was gone. In its place, there was a huge mountain (that seemed to be miles away). This entire mountain was carved into a massive face with the mouth wide-open. The mouth, itself, was glowing, and it looked like the Cave of Wonders from Aladdin, except it was a human face, and not an animal face. I took to the air and flew toward the cave. I could see a few figures standing in the mouth of the cave, and landed near them. As soon as I landed, I was attacked by these strange creatures that seemed to be straight out of a video game – mythological-type beasts that you would see in games like _God of War_. They each had their own special types of attacks, including some type of bird that swooped in with its talons, and a Centaur that shot arrows. I had them completely outclassed, though, and made short work of these outer guardians.

The throat of the cave had two massive doors. They were gray, but I can’t remember if they were made out of metal or stone. In either case, feeling more and more like Kratos, from God of War, as I went through this scenario, I drove my hands in between the doors and pulled them apart. I walked into a huge chamber (that I won’t even spend too much time describing, for fear of turning this into a full-length novel). This chamber was _crawling_ with baddies, though. They all began to converge on me, and the fighting started again. Taking a few moves from video games, I was fighting hand to hand/claw/teeth/etc, at first, but then started using magic. I stole one of Kratos’s moves, raising my fist and then slinging it down at the ground, slamming it into the earth and making a huge shockwave that went across large sections of the room, taking out many of the enemies. When I cleared this front chamber, I went to the back and found a hallway leading to another, even _bigger_ chamber. As soon as I came in, the same thing happened – tougher, more numerous enemies started attacking me. I was a whirlwind, though. I was just moving from enemy to enemy, beating them into the ground. Arrows would fly from dozens of yards away and, while in the middle of battling one opening, and I would reach up and pluck the arrows right out of the sky with my hand, throw them away, and keep on fighting. I was using everything from the quake-fist, to telekinesis, anything I could think of, and I was having a fuckin _great_ time.  :Boxing: 

Having cleared another chamber, I walked through it to find a hall leading to yet _another_ even _larger_ chamber, with even more enemies (typical video-game progression). What made this chamber really strange was that, in a far corner, some of the creatures were seen tending to a massive _arm_ of an even larger creature. This arm was, easily, the size of a commercial airliner. It was sticking out of a wall, (obviously connected to something _big_) and was strapped down as if in a hospital bed. The long-nailed hand was moving up and down as the smaller creatures did whatever they were doing to it. When I was spotted and they all came toward me, the first thing I did was let out a massive stream of electricity, out of my hands; a wide net that covered almost the whole chamber and shocked the hell out of most of them. After fighting for a while, I figured that there were just so many baddies in this room that I could be in here forever. So, I created a scenario in my head where I could have some help. I rushed over to a wall that had stone drawers in it, like tombs. I slung open three of them, immediately fabricating the story that my long-lost brothers were buried in these tombs. Suddenly, they were there. They all crawled out of the tombs and fought with me. We completely destroyed everything in the room that moved, however I don’t remember anything about what happened with the huge arm.

There was a short sequence after this where “my brothers” and I were in a small chamber talking. I don’t remember what we were saying, but I remember feeling the dream slipping away, and looking at my hands to keep it stabilized. I was unable to do this for very long, and the dream faded.

I woke up for a moment. I had really planned to go to my computer and write down my notes from the lucid, but I was still too damned tired to bother getting out of bed (the melatonin). Before I could even realize how much of a chance, of losing memory of the lucid, I was taking, I fell back asleep.

*Dream Two:*
I was downtown with T. We were supposed to be meeting Brian, his sister (that he doesn’t have, IRL) and his sister’s friend. Brian was hooking up with his sister’s friend, I was supposed to hook up with his sister, and Todd was just along for the ride. When I met Brian’s sis, she seemed cool, and cute, but seemed _reeeeaaaly_ easy. Sometime during the night, we had to split up because Todd and Brian had to move their cars or risk getting them towed, or something like that. While splitting up, Todd told me that he had banged Brian’s sister like a week ago, and didn’t know it was his sister until tonight. I know that he has a girlfriend now, and was like “how did you bang her a week, when you’re with J?” He just kind of gave me an “oh well,” gesture, implying that he cheated on her and it didn’t matter matter, which upset me because I expect more from him than that. He went to go move his car and I sat down on the side of the road.

While I was sitting, I actually started thinking about the lucid dream I’d just had (though thinking about it didn’t get me lucid). I realized I hadn’t written it down yet, and took out a matchbook. I struck one match to blacken the tip, and began to write notes from the lucid dream on the matchbook itself. I kept having trouble because I was constantly scraping the tip off, and having to re-blacken it. Sooner or later, Brian’s “sister” came and offered me a pen. She asked what I was writing and I told her about my dream journal and that I’m writing notes from a dream I’d had the night before. She said something about being impressed by “artistic” side, or something like that, equating my being interested in dreams with a deep personality. As we were talking, a horse-drawn carriage began coming down the street toward us. On top of it, a huge man stood up. Even though I didn’t recognize him, my dream-self recognized him (somehow) as the guy that was being all of the monsters and whatnot, from the dream that I was writing down. I told Bri’s sister that I hope the guy notices me, so he can become pissed about our last meeting, back in the cave in the dream I was writing about. She got confused at this (and for good reason  ::wtf:: ) and said “So….you wanna fight this guy in your dream?” I said “no..I already fought him in my dream (which I don’t remember happening), last night. Now, I want to fight him for real.”

...Weird.

That was it, though.

----------


## Luminous

That first dream was AWESOME! You sure have a creative mind, I'll give you that!

...But an 80 years old lady with guns? What's up with that?  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That first dream was AWESOME! You sure have a creative mind, I'll give you that!
> 
> ...But an 80 years old lady with guns? What's up with that?



LOL. I know, right?! It was so weird to see this little old lady walking around busting caps in people. Haha.

I remember another dream I had a while back where an old lady with a shotgun went nuts in a grocery/hardware store, and I was a cop and had to take her out. Lol. Craziness.  ::chuckle:: 

Thanks for checking it out.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> <o:p></o:p>
> _Octoproblem_[/b]<o:p></o:p>
> .



 ::rolllaugh:: 
 ::bowdown::  Man that was absolutley great! totally funny as anything! I can picture that so well!  its just great especially when you cant get it off your arm.

I dont know why lol but im still laughing so much even now after reading all them dreams 

<o:p></o:p>



> *Tomb-Raiding, Kratos-Style*
> <o:p></o:p>



Once again man that squeze on the nuts has me in stitches  ::lol:: 

That DBZ game looks mint! is that the one on the Wii? dam I wish I had one if only to play on that one game! 

Holy crap! that lucid was incredible! man again im totally speechless! The fighting and the snatching the arrows form the air! i mean wow!  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

what is melatonin and does it work? how much B6 do you take each night?

----------


## The Cusp

Next time you have too many baddies and need some help, give me call!

----------


## oneironut

Haha, your last entry was a great read, but it was so long that by the time I finished and tried to go back to User CP, I had been auto logged out. Hire an editor, man!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Man that was absolutley great! totally funny as anything! I can picture that so well! its just great especially when you cant get it off your arm.



Haha. I wonder what it is with me and octopi. I've had a bunch of dreams with them, and they are always giving me a _really_ hard time. I think I hate those damn things. LOL.<o:p></o:p>




> Once again man that squeze on the nuts has me in stitches 
> 
>  That DBZ game looks mint! is that the one on the Wii? dam I wish I had one if only to play on that one game!



Man, that squeeze hurt like hell. It felt so real, too. You know how getting hurt down there is such a distinct feeling? There is literally nothing like it. I'm surprised at how real it felt..and it sucked.  :Sad: 

The original Budokai series that I used to play was on the PS2. This one was awesome in the dream, though. The characters actually jumped out of the screen, and were in 3D, right in front of us. It was so tight.  ::cooler:: 




> Holy crap! that lucid was incredible! man again im totally speechless! The fighting and the snatching the arrows form the air! i mean wow! 
>  what is melatonin and does it work? how much B6 do you take each night?



Catching the arrows was the best part. It was like a barely had to even concentrate. If I knew one was coming, I'd just swing my arm out and close my fist, and the arrows would automatically be caught in my hand. It was just great. That's gotta be one of my greatest lucids of all time and, because of the B6, it was _so_ vivid.

Melatonin is a natural chemical produced by the brain that regulates our sleep patterns. From what I understand, your brain produces it when you are in dark areas for a period of time, which naturally makes you tired. So, you take it before you go to sleep and it's supposed to give you your full 8 hours of sleep, as if you are getting really sleepy, naturally. I take 100mg tablets of B6, but I don't take them all that often. Whenever I take B6, my dreams are _very_ vivid and, usually, _very_ violent. I often get a lot of nightmares off of B6, and they spiral out of control really easily, into some absolutely crazy shit. Often my brain is so active on B6 that I will wake up after just a few hours of sleep. So, when I take the B6 and melatonin together, I get ultra-vivid, really intense dreams and I'm able to stay asleep, even when they are getting absolutely nuts. I don't use them all the time, because I like having my dreams naturally, most of the time, but every now and then (maybe 3-4 times a week, at the very most) I'll take them just to see what kind of crazy adventures I can have. Sometimes I end up regretting it, though. Haha.





> Next time you have too many baddies and need some help, give me call!



Heh. I'll have to remember that. I'd love to fight back-to-back with another DV member, in a sick-ass dream like that.  :Boxing: 





> Haha, your last entry was a great read, but it was so long that by the time I finished and tried to go back to User CP, I had been auto logged out. Hire an editor, man!



Haha. I know, man. honestly, I hate having to type out huge entries like that. I always wonder about whether or not anyone will actually take the time to read them, but I hate typing up entries and leaving out details, just so I can cut them down to a more reasonable length (even though sometimes I still do, because I feel some of them just run _way_ too long).

But, in any case, thanks for reading, guys. I hate keeping awesome dreams like that to myself, and I love that people will actually take the time to read and comment on them.  ::content::

----------


## mark

> Haha. I wonder what it is with me and octopi. I've had a bunch of dreams with them, and they are always giving me a _really_ hard time. I think I hate those damn things. LOL.



ha ha good stuff man but I know what you mean I have been having issues with vampire infected creatures latley including cats spiders bats oh and a ex girlfriend of mine lol<o:p></o:p>





> Man, that squeeze hurt like hell. It felt so real, too. You know how getting hurt down there is such a distinct feeling? There is literally nothing like it. I'm surprised at how real it felt..and it sucked.



oh hell man I know that feeling  ::?:  not nice at all. Its always strange to feel pain in dreams it always seems much worse. 





> The original Budokai series that I used to play was on the PS2. This one was awesome in the dream, though. The characters actually jumped out of the screen, and were in 3D, right in front of us. It was so tight.



I love DBZ things! I have had a few dreams based around the dbz universe but never anything like what you have done. How long you been LDing for man? you seem so good at it.





> Catching the arrows was the best part. It was like a barely had to even concentrate. If I knew one was coming, I'd just swing my arm out and close my fist, and the arrows would automatically be caught in my hand. It was just great. That's gotta be one of my greatest lucids of all time and, because of the B6, it was _so_ vivid.



 :Cool:  ha ha it sounds incredible! shows great dream control and I wish I had half of your control lol I think I will invest in some melatonin. I never realised you could take so much b6 I have only been taking 30mg

----------


## italianmonkey

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by The Cusp  
> Next time you have too many baddies and need some help, give me call! 
> 
> O:
> Heh. I'll have to remember that. I'd love to fight back-to-back with another DV member, in a sick-ass dream like that.



*me too  ::D: 
(specially with two sexy DV members like those )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> How long you been LDing for man? you seem so good at it.



For as far back as I can remember. I used to get plagued by nightmares, all the time, as a kid. Lucidity came out of being able to wake myself up, when things got really intense, and then I started learning to stay in the dream and fight back. Then I learned to fly, and started experimenting with that, even when I wasn't having nightmares.





> I never realised you could take so much b6 I have only been taking 30mg



Yeah, but I don't take it that often. Taking too much, too often, can be bad for you, so I only take it every now and then. Taking multi-vitamins with a lot of B6 in them is just as good, but I'm out of those, and they cost a lot more than a bottle of B6. Haha.





> *me too 
> (specially with two sexy DV members like those )



Hehe. *pencils monkey into his address book for as back-up, as well.*  ::cooler:: 

And my recall has been crap, for the past 3 days. I've been sleeping really hard, because I've been staying up way too late. I can only remember fragments of my dreams.

*11/24/2007*
*"Neuro-net"*
The only thing I remember was that I was in the future. People all over the world were getting these operations done where they were having all of their electronic systems implanted into their brains. It's like, every little gizmo that somebody had, they would make it to where they could control it with their thoughts. People were even driving their cars around without using their hands. Sooner or later, something went wrong, and the hardware started corrupting their brains. It was like a reverse artificial intelligence, where, instead of the computers, themselves, being self-sufficient, they were becoming conscious by hijacking the human brain. It was all connected to a single entity, like Skynet from the _Terminator_ movies. I ended up being one of the only humans the knew what was really going on.

*11/25/2007*
I was in somebody's backyard. For some reason I started trying to get over a fence. I realized that I could run toward it, plant one foot halfway up the fence, on a little piece of wood, and then jump over the rest of the fence without using my hands. (Kinda like Jackie Chan usually does) I was so amazed by this, that I kept doing it over and over, getting more and more acrobatic with it. In the back of my mind, I knew that I was not able to do this, and the altitude I was getting with such little effort was just impossible, but I never realized I was dreaming.

*11/26/2007*
Some boring dream about riding a bike and a skateboard around outside of an apartment complex. Don't really remember anything of note about this one, except that there was a Middle Eastern family that was coming home from somewhere and, while they were getting out of the car, the women were more-or-less naked, and obviously enjoying flaunting their stuff. Also, when I went upstairs to our apartment, mom told me that Cierra had made something on the computer. When I looked at it, it was a professional-looking business card, that looked like some seasoned artist had done it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I haven't had much time to write out my latest dreams, so I'll just post all of my notes, for now, until I can come back and write them out.

11/28/2007
-Outside at night. Kids surfing. One gave me boogie board. Back up stairs. Partying really hard. Bathroom. Portal, backward world. Came back out. Getting wasted. Hookah. Had to leave.

-Devil in house. Motorcycle. Low gas. High jump.

11/29/2007
-Annoying motorcycle game. Crossing bridgest and whatnot.
-Something about being Lion-O
-Heroes dream. Sylar on the rampage with powers back. Regeneration. Old woman who could tell the future. Sylar cut off arm. Things flew out, grabbed woman. Took her in. To Canterbury. Trying to kill others. Someone came in. Sliced through his jugular. Took his head off. Blood. Machine parts underneath. Self destruct. Caught shrapnel in throat. Around houses. DL with mom. Working on car. Trying to fix it. Really loud noise. Kept telling them get away from car. Wouldn’t listen. 

12/01/2007
Dube and Joe? Picking up girl in van. Had to meet them. Took long road. Trees down, lines down. Took trouble. Creatures. Rock. Girls. Dallas shirt. Small talk. Throw up in van. Eating.Door kept opening. Harnass joke. Dube driving backward @ 80+mph. Reemed him. Found out virus. I am Legend. Through field. Animals. Carcasses. Saw mountain lian. Took aim. Ilion right in front of me. Skip. Stay with people. N’orleans or something. Saw scene. Guy was deformed already. Someone else kicked him. Sleeping in LR with T. Wakes us up. Tell guy I kicked him. Guy hand transformed. Bash other guy with something. Chase me round place.


12/03/2007
-Having dream about SB and co coming back to work. Saw her next day as she came back. Said that she had a dream that she came back and everyone was happy, so she did. Explaining lucidity. Chair that rolled around by itself. Took it everywhere. Lucid in chair, briefly. Playing behind Canterbury with fireworks. 

12/04/2007
Plan to steal gold. Worked there. Late shift. Subway. Train crashed in back. Cop at first. Almost crashed in front. Train slid passed. Commotion up front. Perspec switched. Worker in back. Stealing gold. Girl with me. Mafia thing going on, too. Joe Pesci. Threatened with gun. Had been shot or something. Offered someone else to help. Said no. Walking around trying to get gold out.

----------


## mark

::shock::  you dreamed of being lion-o  ::bowdown::  I just get more and more impressed lol did you have the sword of omens to?

I cant wait to read these dreams in full man, I love the portal to backwards world and heroes! get in they are always fun to read  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Mark.  :smiley: 
Sorry it took so long for me to get back. Been busy as all hell lately. Yeah, actually the only part of the Lion-O dream I remember was swinging the sword aroud, and something about the ThunderTank. I wish I would have remembered more, because that's the only ThunderCat's dream I ever remember having.  :Sad:  Oh well, though.

It's going to take me forever to get completely caught up, so here are a few, from my previous notes, for now.

*11/28/2007
Dream One:
”Mirrorland”*
I was at the beach with a bunch of friends, and we were walking around, outside the hotels. It was night time and, when we walked down to the water, the only light around was the slight, dark blue haze of the night sky. Even in the darkness, we could tell that there were some kids out, surfing. As we were coming down to walk on the beach, they were getting out of the water. One of the girls handed me her boogie board, and I was thinking about going down to the water, but then they invited us to come up to the hotel and party.

Back in the room, we were all sitting around, drinking, smoking, and just hanging a grand ole’ time. I had to get up and go to the bathroom. When I went in the bathroom and looked at the mirror, it looked more like a window into the living room, instead of a mirror. I walked through the mirror, and I turned out to be in a world, just like the one I was just in, but everything was backward. Everything was written backward, positioned backward, but otherwise identical, except for the fact that there were no people there. I started getting disoriented and had to walk back out of the mirror/portal. Everything went back to normal again. When I came back out, we just kept on partying until I had to leave.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
My notes say there was a devil (or The Devil) in my house. I don’t remember much about this part at all. I do know that, after that, I went outside and got on my uncle’s motorcycle. I was going to take it somewhere, but it was _really_ low on gas, so I decided to take it up to the gas station at the end of my street. While I was going that way, speeding, I came to some construction on my block. I had to swerve around it, and ended up hitting a ramp that sent me like 50 feet into the air. After the massive jump, I landed on the ground and kept on riding.


*11/29/2007
Dream (frag) One:*
Playing some really hard and annoying motorcycle video game where you have to cross these rickety bridges and whatnot. I kept falling off of the bridges and into the water.

*Dream (frag) Two:*
Something about being Lion-0 from the ThunderCats. The only thing I really remember is having the Sword of Omens, swinging it left and right and going “Thunder….Thunder….Thunder…ThunderCats…HOOOOOO!!!!  ”  Basically what Lion-O is doing at the beginning of the show’s intro, and every time he summons the TC’s.

*Dream Three:
”Cylar”*

Had another dream about Sylar from Heroes. He had his powers back, and he was basically on a rampage. He had the power of Regeneration, but it didn’t quite work exactly like in the show. He was able to shapeshift, so he could do all different kinds of things with his tissue. It all took place in my old neighborhood. He was outside, and there was an old woman who was standing on my roof. I was standing in front of the house and Sylar was standing off to the side. The old woman had the power to tell the future, and she was trying to tell me a way to stop Sylar. He, though, was trying to show off his new regenerative power, so, he cut off his own arm. He was also intrigued by this woman’s ability to tell the future. To show that he could regenerate, he had these long tentacle things fly out of the stump, stretching up to the roof and grabbing this woman by the throat. He then drew her back to him and just sort of “consumed” her, taking her power.

He then went around my neighborhood and was just trying to kill off as many people as he felt like. I was following him and trying to do whatever I could, without getting to close because I knew that I was no match for him. Someone else suddenly appeared: another “Hero” and battled with Sylar. I don’t remember whether or not this person used any sort of “power” but he had some sickle-type blades and was using some sick hand to hand against Sylar. He ended up raking one of the sickles across Sylar’s jugular vein and practically taking his head off. This exposed machine parts beneath Sylar’s skin, showing that he was nothing but a cyborg. (Get it? "_Cy_lar?"  ::chuckle:: ) He was damaged to a point that was obviously beyond regeneration so…he activated a self-destruct sequence and, subsequently, exploded. When he blew up, I caught a piece of metallic shrapnel in my neck, just above my collarbone. I was amazed that it didn’t hurt, even though it left a hole about twice the size of a quarter, and was so deep that I could actually stick my fingers down into it.

Later, the character DL from Heroes had shown up, though I don’t think it was him that fought of Sylar. My mom was leaving home, and DL was talking to her, through her car window. She was having car trouble and he offered to help fix it. While he was working on it, I heard this loud noise that kept building. It was like an airliner was coming in, flying really low, and making a _lot_ of racket. Somehow, I knew that this was an attack of some sort, and it was closing in on us. I kept telling DL and my mom to get away from the car, because I knew something bad was about to happen. They kept acting like they couldn’t hear the sound, though, and weren’t listening to me. I woke up before anything happened, though.

*12/01/2007**
"The Last Joyride"*

I was driving around in a van with Dube and Joe. We were supposed to be picking up these girls, somewhere out in the sticks. When we got to the road that led to their house, there were a lot of trees and powerlines down, like something had ripped through the area. It took us forever to navigate our way around it, but we finally got to them. We noticed that there was some kind of “presence” out there, watching us, as we moved slowly through all of the debris. We picked up these girls and were driving around listening to rock music, drinking. It wasn’t long before we were all wasted. Dube kept driving. One of the girls was wearing a Dallas Cowboys shirt, and I started some small talk with her, being a Dallas fan. At one point, she was so wasted that she threw up in the back of the van, but we all just kind of shrugged it off. Lol. Not too long after that, we were all eating pizza. (strange transition)

The rear door to the van, for some reason, kept swinging open, because Dube was driving like an idiot. At one point, the girl that I was talking to almost fell out, when it open. She grabbed both sides of the opening and was able to keep from tumbling out into the street. I made some joke to her like “Uh…do we need to fit you into a harness or something?” Everybody started cracking up at that. After a while, Dube was just getting out of hand. He would swing the van around, in the street, and somehow ended up driving _backward_ at like 80+mph. It was then that I actually had to get on his ass about driving like an idiot, and got him to control himself.

Later, the dream transitioned. It was still the same “dream” but the situation had changed. We’d found out that a virus had come through the town, and everyone else was pretty much gone. (which explained the “something that was watching us” that happened in the first half. It was now the following day, and I was walking through a field. There were animals all over the place, and not another person around. (I had just left the IMDB message boards and was reading about _I Am Legend_, which I think prompted all of this.) There were also animal carcasses all around. In the high grasses next to me, I saw a slow movement and, through closer inspection, saw that I was being stalked by a mountain lion. I pulled out the assault rifle I was carrying (just like the movie trailers) and took aim. When I saw the lion through the scope, I noticed it was way closer than it should have been. When I lowered the scope, I saw that it was now standing right in front of me.

The dream skipped again. I was staying with people in New Orleans. The virus had spread, and there were only a few select cities where people were living. I woke up on their couch, and Todd was lying on the floor. Another guy had come in the room and kicked another one of the sleeping people, seemingly on purpose. When the guy who was kicked woke up, the guy that kicked him told him that _I_ was the one that kicked him. I could see that something was wrong with this guy. He had been slightly deformed before, but when he got kicked, and started getting angry, his hand actually transformed, and deformed even more. I could tell he was infected. He got up, in a rage, and smashed the guy, who had actually kicked him, over the head with something. He then came after me. While he was lunging at me, I woke up.

----------


## Moonbeam

Looks like someone's already looking forward to a certain movie!  I've got the book around here somewhere; I need to read it before the movie comes out.

Omega Man wasn't too bad, but I bet this one will be better.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Looks like someone's already looking forward to a certain movie!  I've got the book around here somewhere; I need to read it before the movie comes out.
> 
> Omega Man wasn't too bad, but I bet this one will be better.



Heh. Hell yeah, I am. I haven't read the book yet, either.  :Sad:  I was seriously thinking about picking up a copy, but I know I won't get done with it before the movie comes out, and I plan on seeing the movie on the opening day, if at all possible. If anything, I may end up reading the book after seeing the movie, anyway. I'll probably appreciate the movie a lot more if I see that first, as the books are always better.  :smiley: 

[Edit: Oh, and I know I haven't stopped by your journal in a lil while, Moonbeam.  :Sad:  I haven't had much time for reading, lately. I'll be making my rounds sometime soon, though. Thanks for dropping in to mine.  :smiley: ]

----------


## Moonbeam

It's a classic, but somehow I never got around to reading it.  The first of the zombie stories, I think, or one of the first.

Whenever you have time, O--it's hard to keep up with everything!   :smiley:   Don't bother with anything that's not purple.  I could use some of your courage and fighting skills lately.  I'll try to channel you next time I run into the kind of DC that needs to be pummeled into submission.

I haven't thought I've had any good dreams for the Dream Gallery.  Hopefuly this month.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha Cylar! love it mate, I did not see that coming! sylar a cyborg. 

That was a great dream , I like the fact the he consumed the lady ha ha (what a legend! he is my fav character as you can probs tell by my avatar lol). Do you know when season 3 starts?

Its a shame you cant remember more about that Lion-o dream it would have been mint, the only thundercats dream I have had has been driving round on a beach in the thunder tank, burrowing into the sand and stuff.

ha ha that motor bike dream makes me laugh  ::lol::  reminds me of so many times being stuck on a level on any computer game ha ha

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ha ha ha Cylar! love it mate, I did not see that coming! sylar a cyborg. 
> 
> That was a great dream , I like the fact the he consumed the lady ha ha (what a legend! he is my fav character as you can probs tell by my avatar lol). Do you know when season 3 starts?
> 
> Its a shame you cant remember more about that Lion-o dream it would have been mint, the only thundercats dream I have had has been driving round on a beach in the thunder tank, burrowing into the sand and stuff.
> 
> ha ha that motor bike dream makes me laugh  reminds me of so many times being stuck on a level on any computer game ha ha



Haha. Yeah, Cylar was a pretty bad s.o.b. It was weird the way he consumed that woman. Just kinda sucked her up into his body. Lol. But nah, I have no idea when seaspm 3 starts.  :Sad:  Riding around in the Thunder Tank would have been awesome. Come to think of it, I do remember _seeing_ the TT in my dream, but it was just kind of off to the side. I don't think I ever got in it. You know they've given the CGI ThunderCats movie the greenlight? It's set for 2010 release.  :boogie: 

Still playing catch up:

 <st1:date year="2007" day="3" month="12">*12/03/2007**</st1:date>
"Wheelchair"*

<st1:date year="2007" day="3" month="12"></st1:date><o:p></o:p>
Had a dream about my old boss, Sheila, and a few of her friends coming back to work. In the dream, they had left the job for some reason, but then come back after a day or so. When I talked to her, she said she had a dream, the previous night, that she came back to work, and everybody was really happy that she came back, and it made her nostalgic, so she decided not to leave. Since we were on the subject of dreams, I started talking about lucidity with her, explaining what it was. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Later, I was in an office chair that, somehow, rolled around by itself, like one of those motorized wheelchairs, but I could move it with my mind instead of with mechanics. I was just riding all over the place, on that thing. I took it outside and was riding through an apartment complex. Sheila was still around, and I think one of the apartments were hers. There was a brief moment where I became lucid, but I was having so much fun on the chair that I just decided to keep riding around on it. I lost lucidity some time later. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
There was also some sort of thing about me playing with fireworks behind my old neighborhood, but I don’t really remember anything about it.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
  <st1:date year="2007" day="4" month="12">*12/04/2007**</st1:date>
"The Heist That Could Have Been"*

<st1:date year="2007" day="4" month="12"></st1:date><o:p></o:p>
This took place in a subway station, and there was supposed to be a huge shipment of gold that was going to be running through there. There was also a plan, by some of the workers, to steal the gold. At first, I was just kind of watching everything, like a movie, and was focused on a cop that was on one of the trains. Another train collided with this one, nothing major. Then another train almost crashed into the front side of the train that was hit in the rear, but the track switched and it slipped right passed. There was a huge commotion and the trains were stopped for a moment.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
My perspective switched and I was now a worker in the back of the subway station. I was planning to steel the gold by covering it with a bunch of crap and wheeling it out of the station on a cart, while everyone was busy with the train wreck. There was a girl that was helping me out. She also worked at the station. Tied into all this, was some sort of mafia plot, too. I think they were planning on steeling the same gold we were, or something. I rounded a corner with the cart and ran into …Joe Pesci.  ::wtf::  He was dressed like a detective and had a gun pointed at me. His other hand was holding his shoulder, looking as if he’s just been shot. He said that there was a plot going on to steel the gold, and asked me if, as a worker, I’d heard anything about it, or saw anything suspicious. I told him no. He saw that whatever I was wheeling around seemed really heavy, and asked if I wanted him to find anyone to help me push the cart to wherever it needed to go. I said no thanks and kept on pushing. He simply walked away. Lol.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
I spent the rest of the dream trying to find an exit, but I kept taking all of these twists and turns that kept leading me back into the main terminal, and I couldn’t find my way out. <o:p></o:p>

----------


## The Cusp

> <st1:date year="2007" day="3" month="12"></st1:date>*
> "Wheelchair"*
> 
> <st1:date year="2007" day="3" month="12"></st1:date><o:p></o:p> <o:p></o:p>



Where can I get one of those self propelled chairs?  Here I am using my legs like a sucker!

That Cylar dream was awsome!  Loved his tentacles, and his self destructive cyborg implants.  Not to mention the scythe action.  What a fun weapon that would be.

----------


## Moonbeam

I swear I've had a wheel-chair deam like that; out in a parking lot.

You guys can find pictures of anything on the internet!  No matter how weird the dream, there's a picture to match it! ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Where can I get one of those self propelled chairs?  Here I am using my legs like a sucker!
> 
> That Cylar dream was awsome! Loved his tentacles, and his self destructive cyborg implants. Not to mention the scythe action. What a fun weapon that would be.



Lmfao. Hell yeah. How badass would one of those chairs be? I'd feel like Professor X, wheeling my chair around with telekinesis.  ::meditate:: 

And I loved that Cylar dream. I thought it was great that I had that dream just a few days before seeing the finale and, in the finale, Sylar got his powers back. I was like "... ::shock::  HELL YEAH!" Haha.





> I swear I've had a wheel-chair deam like that; out in a parking lot.
> 
> You guys can find pictures of anything on the internet!  No matter how weird the dream, there's a picture to match it!



Heh. I'm always amazed by that, too. It's ridiculous, the kinds of off-the-wall shit you can find on google.  ::chuckle:: 

And if you ever get another dream of an office chair in the parking lot, again...I'll race you! : ::rallysmile:: 

(still catching up :smiley: 

*12/07/2007
Dream One:
"Dead-end Job"*
Something about going back to my old job. When I got there, the place was really run-down. It was like some old, whole-in-the-wall phone room or something (the job I just left was actually really nice.) There were people all wandering the hallways and whatnot. The walls were painted different shades of yellows and blues. It kind of looked like a pre-school nursery or something. The hallways were all mazes. I kept trying to find the way back to the elevator, but I would always come out and some other part of the place. Everything was filthy, though, especially the bathrooms. At one far corner of the building, there were these rooms that looked almost like dungeons, the way they were so locked away and secluded. There were tiny tables and chairs, with drawing utensils that were apparently for people to draw their dreams on.

While looking at these drawing tools (though I can’t remember how I knew what they were for, I spontaneously became lucid. It was very subtle at first, but then I looked over at a sink that was running (in the same room). Using my mind, and manipulated the stream of water, and made it curve just slightly. Before I could do anything else, I woke up.

*Dream (frag) Two: FA*
When I awoke, Cierra was with me. She awoke at the same time. For some strange reason, I was about to smoke bowl, while she was right there in the room (something I would _never_ do), but then I came to find out that there was a woman in the house. She was a maid, or something, and was cleaning up the place. Ironically, the only reason I didn’t smoke was because this strange woman was there, and not because Cierra was there in the room with me. Weird.

*12/09/2007
“Wicked Wizard of the O.Z.”*

This was based of the mini-series _Tin Man_, which is a retelling of the Wizard of Oz. I was the Tin Man who, in this version, was a policeman who walked around with a fedora and leather duster coat. I spent the whole dream guiding D.G. around (this stories version of Dorothy), and we were trying to get out of the O.Z. Sooner or later, we’d found a way out, and came back into the real world - or so we thought. It looked like the real world, but everything seemed altered in some way. We went to D.G.’s house, and it was completely empty. There was no furniture or anything. We went roaming through the rooms until we came to the last room in the house. After seeing that was empty as well, we turned and began to walk back down the hallway.

As we were heading back in that direction, we saw her dad standing right outside the front door, which we could see from the hallway. We went toward him and, just when we came within reach, he morphed into some other guy. This guy was probably in his late 50’s and had really scraggly hair. He said that he was the one “telling this story” and that we were still stuck in the O.Z. We were just in a part that was made to trick D.G. into thinking she’d made it back home. He was really foul-mouthed and kept dropping the F-bomb with like every third word, as he spit and ranted at us that we had to do whatever it was he said, because he had the power to control every aspect of this place. Thinking I could get the drop on this guy, I tried to attack him. Without even trying, he grabbed me by my wrist, twisting his hand and shattering my wrist like glass. It didn’t really hurt, but it was unpleasant enough to stop me from trying to attack him again. I woke up shortly after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

<st1:date year="2007" day="10" month="12">*12/10/2007**</st1:date><o:p></o:p>
Dream (frag) One:*<o:p></o:p>
Something about being in line to vote and, after getting up to the front of the line, being told that I couldn’t cast my vote, for some bullshit reason. Don’t remember what it was, though. All I know is that I was really pissed off about it.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
*Dream Two:<o:p></o:p>**
”High-Tech Task Force”*<o:p></o:p>
I was with Todd, JD, and one other person, but I can’t remember who. We were all staying the night at Todd’s place, and still a little younger than we are right now. We had given his parents the impression that we were all going to sleep at a decent hour, but, after they’d gone to bed, we snuck out. Climbing out his second-story window, and onto the roof, we jumped from the roof _into_ the swimming pool, to make our escape. (Lol) When we came out, we were magically dry. So, when we went out, we suited up in ninja gear and went to go fight crime. We had all of this high-tech weaponry, even jetpacks (which I think was a nod to a joke that Michaelangelo made in _TMNT_). We’d move around all stealthily and kick a bunch of ass, before sneaking back into the house. It was just kind of our thing.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
On one of our outings, Todd’s dad somehow found out what we were up to. While we were out, he got into our stash of techno-weapons, and came after us. There was a really badass chase, where he was flying after us, while we were all using our jetpacks. We were flying down the street, at night, and practically grappling in the air. It was crazy. By the end of it, we were all so amped, that we pretty much laughed about the whole thing, once we got back to the house, instead of actually getting into trouble. He ended up asking us if he could join our little “syndicate,” which is _really_ funny, because we were all in our late-teens or whatever, and he was like 60. Lmfao.<o:p></o:p>



*12/12/2007**
"Desert Stormed"*
 
This one was pretty intense. (and Long) I love dreams like this because, while I could never really imagine how I would _really_ react, in these types of situations, my dream-self seems to react purely on instinct, and with the kind of bravery that amazes even me. It probably happens because I’m constantly _trying_ to imagine what I’d do in a dramatic situation. My mind automatically begins calculating the best way to get out of something, or defend against something, but it’s the kind of thing that I’ve never really had to experience, except in dreams. So, while I’m dreaming, I think my contemplation of what I _should_ do, turns into automatic action, and I experience doing it. I dunno; anyway…
<o:p> </o:p>
I had some B6 before bed, and this dream was extremely vivid. It started back at my ex-girlfriend’s dad’s house, when we used to stay there, back when I was younger. We were still going out, in the dream, and I was using her shower. I came out, not wearing anything and went over to the bed and sat down. We started talking about something – can’t remember what it was, and for a minute there it seemed like we were about to have sex, but then I heard her dad talking to someone in the living room. The room door was open, and I could see that she was talking to a friend of mine, back then, who is now her husband. It seems that time had lapsed and, now, I was in the period where they were actually together, and he lived there with her, instead of me. Before he saw me, I covered the bottom half of my body beneath the covers. When he came into the room, my ex told him that I was just in the neighborhood and needed a place to take a nap, so she let me crash there. He started sparking conversation like nothing was wrong, so I just went with it. Sometime during his talking, I realized that I now had pants on, under the blankets. They were unbuttoned…but at least I wasn’t naked.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
The dream skipped ahead and, for some reason, I was still hanging out with then, along with their (now) daughter, who was a few years older, in the dream, than she is in real life. We went to some place in the desert, on some sort of compound, where a lot of other people were just sitting around, chillin, waiting for some sort of show or something to start. While we were waiting, my ex’s husband asked me if I wanted to smoke, so I said “sure,” and offered to roll the blunt. The paper was all stale and kept cracking, and I was never able to actually roll it.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Suddenly, a huge group of dirt bikes and ATV’s pulled up into this compound, ridden by a group of psychotic S.O.B.’s that looked like they just came out of _Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome_ or something. They stormed into the area with guns, rounding everyone up. I can’t even remember what they were going to do with all of us, but they pretty much made it clear that we were all going to die. They herded us all into one area, and were standing around plotting something. While they were talking, I spotted that one of their ATV’s was unmanned. Without even thinking twice, I ran over to it, jumped on, and tried to take off. While I was backing out, it started moving really slow, like I was riding a kid’s PowerWheels four-wheeler. It just didn’t do anything. So…while they gave me a “WTF are you doing?” look, I just inched off of the ATV, like I wasn’t doing anything. Lol.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
They drew their attention away from me. I saw that the guy nearest to me wasn’t paying much attention. In one swift move, I grabbed his arm, stripping the gun from him, and cracked him in the jaw with my other arm, knocking him off the bike. I knew that my only chance was to get off of this compound and try to alert whatever authorities I could get to. They’d already made it clear that they were going to kill everyone here, so I didn’t think twice about trying to leave, knowing that my main objective would be to be able to tell the cops about these men and what was going on. I kicked-started the bike and spun it around, taking off in the opposite direction from the ground, and heading toward the compound gates. A bunch of guys began tailing me, on their bikes, one of them shooting after me with a handgun. I was grazed once, in the arm, which didn’t really hurt. He was closing in behind me, and I knew I couldn’t dodge his bullets forever, so I slammed on the brakes, causing him to lose control to avoid crashing into me. He fell off of his bike and I threw mine down, running over and picking up his handgun. I then jumped back on my bike, and had to kick it a few times before it started, as more of these guys were closing in. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
The bike started again, and I took off. (Looking back, I was amazed at how realistic it felt, riding this dirt bike; trouble kick-starting it, frantically pushing up through the gears, etc.). There was another guy on a dirt bike coming straight for me, and he had a shotgun. He aimed it toward me, and I knew I wouldn’t get a shot off in time. Without even thinking, I pulled up the front tire, catwalking the bike and blocking the buckshot with the bottom of it. When I landed, I shot at the guy and knocked him off of his bike, stopping just long enough to pick up his shotgun, without stalling my bike. I kept on going, weaving away from more gunfire as I passed through the front gate, ready to make my escape.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Finally, I realized how insane this all was. I realized I was dreaming. I was instantly overcome with the most mischievous thirst for revenge, a sinister grin creeping over my face. Without even slowing the bike down, I just hopped off of the pegs and threw the bike forward, landing on my feet and letting the bike careen out in front of me. I turned around and, as the men drove up on their bikes, I just submitted. They started walking me back toward the “camp”, and I just grinned the entire way. I started mumbling things like “ooooh…you guys just don’t know…you just _don’t_ understand the realization I’ve just had…the things that are going to happen to you.” The only thing I had on my mind was revenge, and getting back to the middle of as many of this little militia, before I could exact it. The guy heard me mumbling and said “what are you praying for, man? Ain’t nobody gonna save you.” I said, “no no..I’m not praying. If I was praying, I’d be asking God for help or something like that. I’m talking about what _I’m_ going to do to you.” He said something like “Oh please…what can you do?” and he held his gun up toward me. I just laughed and held up two fingers, flicking them one way, telekinetically stripping the gun out of his hand, and making it fly off to one side, completely shocking the hell out of him. One of his men ran around in front of me, aiming his shotgun up at me. I held up one hand just as he fired, feeling the slug (or buckshot. Dunno) slam into my hand. Then, again, I pointed two fingers at the gun and flicked them off to the side, striping it out of his hand and slinging it off to one side.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Everybody started freaking out. Just to show off a little more, I looked at the front gate and took a flying leap, grabbing the top of it and pulling myself over and landing on the other side. None of them knew what to do. They just stared at me and started stammering about this “power” that I had. Finally, I said something like “Yup…and you guys haven’t seen the best part yet…” I began levitating and, holding off on waiting to get back to the main group, I was about to completely open up a can of lucid-power whoopass on these guys. But…as I was levitating and getting ready to own them all, I woke up.  :Sad:  <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
I spent a few minutes trying to fall back into the dream again, but it was a lost cause.<o:p></o:p>

----------


## Vex Kitten

AWWw... too bad you woke up from that lucid. I do so love it when you bust out with the lucid ass kicking. 

Also, I love the way that dressing up as a ninja and sneaking off to fight crime  was just kind of your thing.  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> AWWw... too bad you woke up from that lucid. I do so love it when you bust out with the lucid ass kicking. 
> 
> Also, I love the way that dressing up as a ninja and sneaking off to fight crime  was just kind of your thing.



Yeah, I think I got myself too excited, because I was about to just go nuts on those bastards. Lol. If I hadn't taken the B6 (though the dream probably wouldn't have been as intense) I probably would have been able to stay in the dream - or if I took some melatonin with it. But, oh well, it was fun just to see their faces when I started stripping their weapons away from them.  ::chuckle:: 

And LOL, yeah, you know how it is: Dressing like a ninja, sneaking out, jumping into a pool, fully clothed and going out to fight crime is my favorite past-time. What? You've never tried it??  ::lmao:: 

 <st1:date year="2007" day="13" month="12">*12/13/2007**</st1:date>
Dream (frag) One:*
I was doing some type of stunt and had Cierra with me. A lake had frozen over and we were proposing to survive under the ice for like 2 days straight. We ended up pulling it off, and were just fine, when we came out. Then, everybody took us out to dinner and had a huge party. People kept telling me about stuff that they'd lost in the lake, and I would say "ah, yeah, I found that for you, and I'd pull whatever they lost out of my pocket." LOL. Weird.


*Dream Two:
"MaTrex"*

<st1:date year="2007" day="13" month="12"></st1:date><o:p></o:p>
This one was awesome  ::D:  Well, except the end...<o:p></o:p>
Strangely enough, I was actually Trinity from the _Matrix_, and my crew seemed to be a mixture between Matrix and Star Trek characters. (I’d read The Cusp’s _Star Trek Wars_ dream, last night. Maybe that’s where this crossover concept came from, but I dunno.) I do remember being in space, at one point, but we spent the rest of the dream on a planet that was either Earth or Earth-like. We were chasing down an enemy group, and followed them into some building that looked something like a cross between a large grocery store, and a police department. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Inside, we had this _massive_ firefight. There were like 7 people in each of our groups, and we all had our own special “skills/abilities/whatever.” It was absolutely nuts. While fighting them, I’d be doing things like flipping over aisles and climbing the walls and all kinds of acrobatic, metaphysical stuff. The kidWesley Crusher, from Star Trek, was there. He was a cyborg with super strength, but wasn’t using it. He was just using a handgun. Later, many of the opposing side went into hiding. We looked all over the building for them, but there was one area that was sealed off by huge double-doors that were locked. I called Wesley over and told him to break the door down. He was really reluctant at first. It turned out that he was having some sort of identity crisis, where he didn’t _want_ to be a cyborg, and didn’t want to do anything that shattered the illusion that he wasn’t one, including using his super-strength. I talked to him in a surprisingly calm and almost motherly voice and talked him into it, as if he’d been a part of my crew for years, and I was somewhat looking after him. He hesitated in a moment and agreed, obviously in a lot of emotional distress. He said something like “Well I hope you never have to force yourself to do something like this,” talking about how it was breaking his heart to have to act like the cyborg he was.  ::roll::  He jumped forward and kicked the huge metal doors, crushing the steel and sending it flying into the next room.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Wesley stayed behind, and myself and another team member or two stormed into the room. This was a police armory, with weapons and body armor hanging all around. When we came into the room, it turned out to be _crawling_ with cops. This absolutely insane, close-quarters gun battle started. I kept moving and flipping around, trying to avoid all of the bullets, while shooting back, myself. At one point, I dove toward a cop, everything moving in slow motion. When he raised his guns, and spun into a barrel roll, trying to make myself harder to hit. At first, the bullets whizzed by me but, since I was already in the air when he started shooting, I couldn’t control where I landed. I landed in a somersault, right next to his feet. Before I could get off of my back, he just reached over and emptied the rest of his clip into my stomach. He started laughing as I lay their bleeding, saying something about how all of our “theatrics” (acrobatics, crazy moves) were for nothing, because we were just horribly outnumbered. I propped myself up in a sitting position, with my back against the wall. The fight was still going on, and the last thing I remember was calling out for Wesley to help, because he was the strongest. He came storming into the room and started wrecking shit, but there were just too many cops, and he was eventually subdued.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
A few moments passed, and all of these cops had rounded us up, even the enemy squad, and had us all sitting in this room while they “processed” us. I was still sitting where I’d been shot, clutching my stomach.  My breathing was getting more and more slow and shallow. Every now and then, a few of the chicks from the opposing crew would look back at me and smirk, seeing that I was sitting there, dying. I could only give them a disgusted sneer. One of my crew members pulled out a piece of paper and said to those other girls something like “Well, since we are all here, caught, anyway, you might as well just go ahead and read what was on the paper” as if this whole thing started over an important note that was on the paper. She handed the paper to the enemy (there were a lot of chicks in this dream). There were now a few seconds passing between each breath I took, and before I could hear what was on the paper, I died, and woke up.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
When I woke up, my abs were tense from all the time I had been sitting there, clutching my stomach, in the dream, and it took a second before I could relax them, and the lingering sensation left.<o:p></o:p>

----------


## Luminous

Your dreams are _almost_ as awesome as mine.  :tongue2:  Especially the MaTrex one! Too bad you got killed... you should have dreamt that you were Neo.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Your dreams are _almost_ as awesome as mine.



Hahaha. But I could never confirm that, because _somebody_ doesn't want to grace us with an online journal, now does she? So I'll just go on living with the idea that you're only Second Best! 

Mwuahaha.  ::chuckle:: 

And yeah, I could have definitely used the whole bullet-stopping thing, right about then.  :Sad:

----------


## EmilySian

ooo really kl matrix startrek dream...wish I could have a dream like that

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ooo really kl matrix startrek dream...wish I could have a dream like that



Thanks, Emily.  ::content::

----------


## bro

Still dreaming sh*tloads of action...I envy these :tongue2: ..I just read an old dream thinking it was the most recent page and had a nice comment typed up :Sad: 

I really don't know how you do it, and such good recall too. Keep it up.

----------


## Luminous

> Hahaha. But I could never confirm that, because _somebody_ doesn't want to grace us with an online journal, now does she? So I'll just go on living with the idea that you're only Second Best! 
> 
> Mwuahaha.



Pff, I've told you some of the dreams I've had, and you saw how well my DJ was doing!  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Pff, I've told you some of the dreams I've had, and you saw how well my DJ *was* doing!



"Was" being the active word.  :tongue2: 

And thanks, Bro! I've been able to sleep a little longer than usual, lately, so I think that might be helping my recall. Let's just hope I can keep the trend going.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

That wheelchair dream, ave you had something similar to that, cos I just had a major case of Deja vu  ::?: 


nice one on all those lucids !  :boogie: 

and last night was a great night of dreams man! once again im in awe of your dreams   ::bowdown::

----------


## Moonbeam

> And if you ever get another dream of an office chair in the parking lot, again...I'll race you! :







> That wheelchair dream, ave you had something similar to that, cos I just had a major case of Deja vu



 ::lol::  It will be a three-way race!  That must be one of the common dreams, like falling, or being naked...chair-riding!





> I love dreams like this because, while I could never really imagine how I would _really_ react, in these types of situations, my dream-self seems to react purely on instinct, and with the kind of bravery that amazes even me. It probably happens because I’m constantly _trying_ to imagine what I’d do in a dramatic situation. My mind automatically begins calculating the best way to get out of something, or defend against something, but it’s the kind of thing that I’ve never really had to experience, except in dreams.



Well, let's hope you never find out, but I bet all this dreaming is good practice for bad situations!  At least for keeping cool, anyway.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o:p></o:p>




> Suddenly, a huge group of dirt bikes and ATV’s pulled up into this compound, ridden by a group of psychotic S.O.B.’s that looked like they just came out of _Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome_ or something.





I hate when that happens. :tongue2:  

 



> I just laughed and held up two fingers, flicking them one way, telekinetically stripping the gun out of his hand, and making it fly off to one side, completely shocking the hell out of him. One of his men ran around in front of me, aiming his shotgun up at me. I held up one hand just as he fired, feeling the slug (or buckshot. Dunno) slam into my hand. Then, again, I pointed two fingers at the gun and flicked them off to the side, striping it out of his hand and slinging it off to one side.<o:p></o:p>







> <o:p></o:p>
> .<o:p></o:p>



That is so cool. One of these days I'm gonna be able to do stuff like that.  And _you_ are helping me--thanks!

----------


## Xox

Geez Oneironaut, such great dreams!  ::D: 

Your recall is very good as well. I'm jelous.  :tongue2: 

Matrex and Desert stormed were espacially cool.

I'll read some more when I get the chance.  :smiley:

----------


## oneironut

Unbelievable...even with super strength, Wesley Crusher still acts like a wuss. That kid's hopeless.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey guys,

Going through some off-time cause of PC trouble, but I should be around periodically. Thanks for stoppin in!





> That wheelchair dream, ave you had something similar to that, cos I just had a major case of Deja vu 
> nice one on all those lucids ! 
> and last night was a great night of dreams man! once again im in awe of your dreams



Thanks, Mark!  ::cooler::  Nah, I think that was the first office chair dream I've had like that...I think...hmm...actually, I'm not so sure anymore. Lol.





> It will be a three-way race! That must be one of the common dreams, like falling, or being naked...chair-riding!
> Well, let's hope you never find out, but I bet all this dreaming is good practice for bad situations! At least for keeping cool, anyway.
> I hate when that happens. 
> That is so cool. One of these days I'm gonna be able to do stuff like that. And _you_ are helping me--thanks!



Glad I could help.  ::content:: 
And lmao @ the common dreams. Maybe we could go the extra mile and combine them. Extreme Downhill Naked Chair-Riding!  :boogie:  Lmfao.





> Geez Oneironaut, such great dreams! 
> Your recall is very good as well. I'm jelous. 
> Matrex and Desert stormed were espacially cool.
> I'll read some more when I get the chance.



Hey, Xox!!  :smiley:  Thanks! I’m glad you decided to drop in. I hope to see you around more often.  ::content:: 




> Unbelievable...even with super strength, Wesley Crusher still acts like a wuss. That kid's hopeless.



LMFAO! Yeah. It was pretty pathetic to see how emo he was getting in the midst of battle. Lol. Someone needs to give that boy a stern talking to.  ::chuckle:: 


*12/18/2007*
*Fragments*
-Something about being a cartoon character and going into a discriminatory nightclub full of cartoon icons. I really can’t remember what happened, but I ended up suing the owner because of his discriminatory policy and becoming the owner of the club.
-A dream that was set up like a first-person shooter game. We were getting attacked by crazy, insect-looking aliens. (I was playing Call of Duty 3 and Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles, before bed.) I thought I was going to be going in, with back up, because I was shown to have a partner, at first. But, then, just before the action started, it was shown that my partner had already died, and I had to go it alone.
-Dream where I was King Kong(ish) and was having a battle with another huge monster. We were climbing buildings and just basically wrecking shit all over the place.

----------


## oneironut

> *12/18/2007*
> *Fragments*
> -Something about being a cartoon character and going into a discriminatory nightclub full of cartoon icons.



Whoa, I just posted my dream from last night about visiting a cartoon bar and now I see this! I've seen posts about people dreaming the same thing before, but that's the first time it's happened to me. Spooky! :Eek:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sheesh. Even your dream fragments are more exciting than entire dreams of mine.  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*Oneironut:* Wow. That _is_ spooky...and such an odd subject-matter, too. Who would guess that any of us would have dreams about being in bars filled with cartoon characters, on the same night? That's just...random. Lol.

*Vex:* Haha. You know, I've tried to rationalize it so many times, but the truth is that I have absolutely no idea why my dreams are always so action packed, but I love it. Lol. Maybe I just remember those the most? I dunno. 

Had quite an adventure last night, though. 
Took some B6 and Melatonin just before falling asleep.

*12/19/2007*
*"With Patience"*
I was chillin with Todd, walking the streets of Lake Mary at night. When we got around this apartment complex that was close to my old house, an S.U.V. pulled up beside us. Inside the SUV were three guys and two girls. After a moment, I could see that one of the girls was *PatienceMarie.* I said Pati?? What the hell are You doing here?! and she said Were here to gouge out your eyes, and smiled, sarcastically. For a second, I was just kinda like  ::shock:: , but I realized she was just joking and said Ohok, cool, and started laughing. She asked if we wanted to come and hang out, at her friends apartment. I knew I wouldnt be able to stay long, because I had something important to do (dont remember what it was, though). When we agreed, Todd quickly jumped into the seat beside her. I didnt say anything, even though Id kind of wanted to sit beside her, but it didnt bother me much, so I went around to the back and sat with the other girl. 

While we were at the apartment, watching movies, Todd was basically all over Patience - so much so that I didnt even really get a chance to talk to her, but she was obviously eating it up. I was sitting with the other girl but I would rather have spent my time talking to Pati, since this was the first time Id gotten to meet her, but I didnt want to seem like a dick and ruin whatever fun they were having. Time passed and the two of them ended up going upstairs. The girl that I was sitting with started suggesting that she wanted to fool around. I was only partially interested, at first, until she stripped down. Heh. So we started to mess around a bit, and Id lost track of the time. When I realized what time it was, I said that we had to go. I called out to Todd and Pati, and they both came out; Todd putting on his pants and Patience adjusting her clothes. They were both _really_ upset that they didnt get very far, and basically bitched at me about it, the whole way back, but I knew I had to get back and they would have probably been in there forever.

When we got back to the apartment where theyd picked us up, Patience was still pissed. She threw a bit of a tantrum and we got into a huge fight. She kept trying to walk away mad, and I was trying to reason with her, but then these three wannabe-thugs that she was riding with stepped in between us, drawing guns on me as if I was some kind of threat to her. Pati walked off, and I dont know where Todd disappeared to, so it was now just me and these three guys, that were still holding me at gunpoint. They started cracking jokes about me (as tough-guys with guns do), and I began to get nervous as to where this was going to lead. Suddenly, that nervousness made me recognize that this had to be a dream, and I became lucid. Just to be sure, without saying a word, I simply levitate off of the ground, about three feet. All three guys looked at me in shock as I grinned back at them. I rushed them, quickly grabbing them by the arm, one by one, and slinging them through the wall of the nearest apartment. Before following, I stopped and looked at my hands, stabilizing the dream and trying to eliminate any chance of my waking up before I got to have some fun. I then flew in through the wall, chasing these guys down and throwing them through wall after wall, watching them try to run and scream in terror as I stalked them through the buildings and slung them around like ragdolls. Needless to say, I was having a ball.

The dream transitioned and I was still lucid. I found myself standing on a platform, with a bunch of people standing around me. A little Asian man that I recognized as Pat Morita; Mister Miyagi or Victor Wong; Egg Shen from Big Trouble in Little China told me that I this was a tournament of some sort. I was about to fight a major badass, but I was still lucid, and I was amped and ready to go. I looked at my hands, one more time, to ground myself in the dream, and everything came even more into focus.

This guy came out and, as far as looks go, he was pretty intimidating. He was wearing baggy white pants, no shirt with a slim but insanely muscular torso, and long black hair that strong down over his eyes, and hung down to nearly his waist. The fight started and it was _amazing_. (I remember reading horsebuckets thread about Superhuman DCs, yesterday and, besides the old blind Asian guy that beat me a year ago, this guy was the hardest DC I think Id ever fought, while lucid). We were just going fucking nuts on each other, doing all kinds of flips around the platform, one-handed handsprings over each others attacks, trading punches and kicks, dodging at superhuman speed. It was crazy. At one point, I stopped on the opposite side of the platform and looked at my hands again. I didnt want to lose the dream. My hands were still balled into fists, and I could see the blood (dunno if it was mine or his), pooling up in the crevices of my skin. The visuals became more solid, and the fight went on. There was one of those training dummy things that people practice Wing Chun on, that look like thisand the fight ended when I punched the guy in the chest so hard that he flew backward, into one of the pegs, and it impaled him from behind, pushing his intestines out of his stomach. Yeah, it was pretty freakin disgusting.

I had won, and a few moments passed. In this down time, Id lost my lucidity. Suddenly most of the lights around us blew out. There was a huge commotion in the crowd, and it was obvious that something sinister was going on. This guy, that Id just killed, had come back as a demon, or spirit, or whatever you want to call it. Even with a little bit of light left, I could only see him as a shadow, like the light never touched him. He started throwing these flaming darts of some kind at me, occasionally stabbing me with them as I tried to scramble away from this vengeful specter. He flew at me from behind and grabbed me by my head, pulling it back. With his other hand, he reaches his fingers down to my eye socket, and tried to dig in. I happened to wake up just as he was attempting to pry my eyeballs out of my face.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Was at a Halloween party where I was dressed as (for some reason) Spider-Man wearing a Pirate costume.  ::wtf::  I had a Spidey suit on, a Buckaneers hat and a pistol belt around my waste. It wasodd. Lol.

*Dream (Frag) Three:*
Transformers dream that started off animated. Optimus and Megatron were battling it out in the city. When it switched to live-action, they were moving from place to place and someone (I cant identify) and I were trying to follow them, in the car. They buzzed by some other driver, while chasing each other, and caused an accident. Some guy was stuck in his car, and gas was leaking all around it. We stopped following the robots and tried to help this guy, but the door was stuck. The car caught fire, and he was beginning to burn. Finally, we were able to pull him out through the window, and he got away with a few severe burns, but nothing life-threatening.

----------


## The Cusp

Great scrap.  You know you've won when your opponents guts are coming out.  Good thing you woke up before you lost your eyeballs, although it would have been interesting to what happened if he actually removed them.  Would you still be able to see out of them even though they weren't in your head?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, I'm glad I woke up when I did, too! lol. Dream or not, something about having my eyeballs pulled out of my head just doesn't seem like something I wanna experience.  :Eek: 


Though...yeah...it would have been interesting to see (or not to see?) what happened.  ::chuckle::

----------


## mark

dam man! that fighting dream was great!

he he patience is insane  ::lol::  lol, that whole part was mad! and I totally get what your mean by "hard men". I can just picture the look on their faces when you levitated ha ha brilliant  ::bowdown:: 

At first when you mentioned the small asian dude I thought it was him! lol

That fight was incredible! I love the way you describe the things you do like one handed springs etc thats great!

shame about the ending! I bet it was fairly terrifying when it was reaching for your eye  ::?:

----------


## PatienceMarie

awww  :Sad:  I was such a little bitch and fluezy in your dream....
oh.....
wait....

nevermind.

You know had that been reality though, that Todd guy wouldn't have even stood a chance  :wink2: .

-patience

----------


## Grod

Brilliant fight O.... :Boxing: 

I was reminded of the scene in Enter The Dragon when Bruce kicks Han(I think) into the spear, impaling him, when you did the same to that superhuman DC, heh.

Either way very interesting dream, you should put this into the Gallery. :smiley:

----------


## oneironut

*Yawn* why the quiet introspective dreams all the time? When are we going to see some action?  :Cheeky: 





> I was dressed as (for some reason) Spider-Man wearing a Pirate costume.



LOL!!! "Arrrrr, me Spidey sense be tinglin', matey!"

----------


## Moonbeam

> . I rushed them, quickly grabbing them by the arm, one by one, and slinging them through the wall of the nearest apartment. Before following, I stopped and looked at my hands, stabilizing the dream and trying to eliminate any chance of my waking up before I got to have some fun. I then flew in through the wall, chasing these guys down and throwing them through wall after wall, watching them try to run and scream in terror as I stalked them through the buildings and slung them around like ragdolls. Needless to say, I was having a ball.



 ::banana::  Yes, I need to re-read that a few times and learn how to take care of those pesky DC's that bug me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Only got a moment, so I'll have to reply to everybody next time I get on.  :smiley: 
MERRY CHRISTMAS!! 

*12/24/2007*
Some badass Metroid Prime dream. (I rented the game and was up late playing it.) Don't remember much from it, but it was awesome. I was with a team of bounty hunters and we were just going around wrecking shit. The whole thing was first person, from inside the visor, like on the game.




*12/25/2007**
Dream One-A:
"Sexy Shooter"*

Pretty good dream-chaining, last night, and a very intense dream scenario, throughout.
I was on some college campus. We had been hanging out on one side of the school, when wed gotten word that, on the other, somebody had gone crazy and went on a shooting spree, killing almost a dozen people before killing himself. After a while, talking of the incident subsided and things returned to normal. A bunch of guys, including JD and Todd, and I were out on the football field, playing some strange mix of football and basketball. They called it rugby, but it definitely wasnt rugby. As we were playing, and other classes or groups (or whatever) were playing in different parts of this huge, open yard, somebody walked into the field(s). He screamed out some rant about us being spoiled and materialistic - because were obviously going to a very good school  raised an automatic rifle and started firing. Everybody scattered and shots just continued to ring out.

While running, I came to a section of the field that was over-run with trees. The sky had turned gray, and this area was getting muddy very quickly. I found a single, run-down building and, before I knew it, I was walking through it. It was a slum house, and there were dozens of otherwise-homeless families living in there. I ended up walking through the house from one side to the other. It felt like the climax of _Children of Men_, when the camera follows Clive Owen through the run-down house where the rebels live, only, in this house, there were children _all over_ the place. It was really dirty and disgusting in there, and passing by old people revealed that they were obviously sick with something other than age. Before Id gotten out, my back started itching like crazy. I could feel whatever was the cause spreading over my back like insects, and it was driving me insane. My only solution was to run outside and drop down on my back, in the mud, to wash of whatever it was that I felt Id been infected with. It worked, my back stopped itching, and I woke up.

*Dream One-B:*
I was back in my old neighborhood, hanging out with a bunch of neighborhood kids and who I think was DV member *Jeff*, at a pool. The kids were doing all kinds of crazy stunts in and out of the water, and showing off. There was a shaft full of water, beside the pool, that we were all looking at, and somebody brought up the idea of going into it to see how deep it is. One of the kids went down in it and came back, after a few minutes. Jeff helped lift him out of the shaft and, even though the kid was gone for some time, he said that the shaft wasnt very deep at all, which I thought was strange.

Suddenly this really cute Spanish/Black-looking chick walked over to the pool and had a little girl with her. She started making small talk with me and asked if I would watch her daughter for a moment while she went back to her house for something. I agreed and the woman turned and walked away. A couple of minutes later, she came back...holding an assault rifle.

She yelled out something about being a part of the same group as the other two school shooters, and that she was here to finish me off, because I shouldve died back in the second attack. She spewed out some shit about Jeff, too, saying that he was in the same social class (though I forgot the words she used), and that he needed to die as well. Again, everybody scattered and she opened fire. I started running and weaving through the apartments, trying to stay out of her line of sight. Anytime that I could look back and see her, I could see that she was just walking after me, instead of running, like some ultimate badass stalking her prey. We kept running until I happened to cross paths with a van with a friend of mind in it. She was driving some kids home and I ran to the van, frantically told her what was going on, and we jumped in the back, laying down on the floor so Crazy-Bitch couldnt see us. 

We kept driving to the back of my neighborhood and, passing my old house, I could see my dad standing outside, but he had some sort of car wash facility set up outside the house, and was washing two badass silver 08 Camaros. I wondered where those cars came from, but I didnt have time to stop. I had to get to the main road so I could disappear into the woods on the other side, and every minute we stayed in the van was putting her and the kids in the back in danger. We got to the back of my neighborhood and jumped out. We split up and Jeff ran into other neighborhood on the other side of the road. I had to run down the road for a little bit, so I could get to the ditch that lined the woods. As I was running, a car passed me, then hooked a U-turn, crossing the median to come back toward me, but then smashed into the side of a car that was going the opposite way. The shooter jumped out of the car, along with a bunch of goons in black suits, and started coming after me. Ahead, I saw a cop car that was going away from me. I started screaming for him and tried to flag him down. He started to slow down but, just as I got a few feet away from him, he sped up and kept going. Bastard.

I cut to the left, crossed the road, and ran down into the ditch toward the woods. Thats when I woke up. I lay there in bed for a moment, and set the intention to fall back into the same dream, and take the bitch down.

*Dream One-C:*
I was suddenly standing at the edge of my neighborhood, again. This was apparently before shed caught up with me, so I risked running back toward my house, which was back toward the way everything had started in, knowing what I planned on doing, but still not lucid. At my house, I grabbed my camera. I wanted proof of what was going on, so I knew I had to catch her on film. As I was about to head back out, I saw her right outside my house, through the huge window in my back door. She had her men with her, and they were still looking for me, having not known that I entered the house. I ducked down in the corner and watched for a minute. She sent her men off in different directions and stood there for a moment. I could see how pissed she was that she couldnt find me, as she stood there shaking her head. Just as I turned off the flash of my camera and leaned up to take a picture of her holding her assault rifle, she turned and looked in the window, spotting me and grinning. Then she started coming in my direction. I scrambled up to my feet and out of the laundry room, further into the house. I ran immediately into my moms old room, reached up into her closet and grabbed her .25 pistol. Just as I cocked it back and checked the chamber, I woke up again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> dam man! that fighting dream was great!
> 
>   he he patience is insane  lol, that whole part was mad! and I totally get what your mean by "hard men". I can just picture the look on their faces when you levitated ha ha brilliant 
> 
>   At first when you mentioned the small asian dude I thought it was him! lol
> 
>   That fight was incredible! I love the way you describe the things you do like one handed springs etc thats great!
> 
>   shame about the ending! I bet it was fairly terrifying when it was reaching for your eye



  Thanks, Mark! Yeah, that fight was _so_ tight. The best hand-to-hand dream fight I've had in a _long_ time. And yeah, it was pretty freaky when he was trying to rip my eye out. I can honestly say I've never had that happen before. Lol.





> Brilliant fight O....
> 
> I was reminded of the scene in Enter The Dragon when Bruce kicks Han(I think) into the spear, impaling him, when you did the same to that superhuman DC, heh.
> 
>  Either way very interesting dream, you should put this into the Gallery.



 Hey thanks, Grod. I _love_ that scene.  :Boxing:  Hell, I love that whole movie. Heh. Yeah, this one is definitely going in the gallery.  ::D: 





> *Yawn* why the quiet introspective dreams all the time? When are we going to see some action?



ROFL. Hey, man. I'm trying. I can't help it of all my dreams are slow and uneventful.  ::wink:: 





> LOL!!! "Arrrrr, me Spidey sense be tinglin', matey!"



Lol. Imagine the heartbreak when Spidey sets out to sea and realizes that he doesn't have anything to swing from, anymore. Haha.





> Yes, I need to re-read that a few times and learn how to take care of those pesky DC's that bug me.



Hehe. I should start giving DC Thrashing lessons in my lucid dojo. Haha. I've still only been able to incubate that thing once or twice. Maybe I should try again, sometime. Hmmm.

 <st1:date year="2007" day="26" month="12">*12/26/2007**</st1:date><o:p></o:p>
Dream (frag) One:*<o:p></o:p>
I remember riding twin Harleys, with someone else, and pulling up to a bar. I don’t remember anything after stepping through the doors.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
*Dream Two:**
"They Call Me Jubei"*

<o:p></o:p>
This was like being stuck in a video game. I started off in some girl’s room. I was obviously seeing this chick and we were sitting around watching Fist of the North Star. When it was over, I’d asked her if she’d seen Ninja Scroll, and she said she hadn’t, so I popped the movie in. As we were watching it, I was sort of “sucked in” to the anime. I was Jubei, and the chick I was seeing was there, too, along with a little Asian man who was supposed to be her dad, and looked exactly like Pat Morita. We were all animated, though, and the scenery looked like a mix between anime and CGI.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
There was some kind of curse over this certain area where, every time something would happen, a huge statue/monster would appear out of nowhere, and go on a rampage. I would have to stop him before a certain length of time, before he killed the girl, her dad, and everyone else. I’d hear a certain sound which told me the monster had just arrived on this plane, and I would have to run over to it. The first few times he came around, I was not able to make it in time, and he ended up killing everyone, then I’d just start back over at the beginning. The first time I actually caught up to him, I jumped up to a wall, and then jumped off of it, flying up to the beast and slashing through it, making it vanish. The next time he came around, everything started off the same, but when I slashed through him, he kept on walking, and kept killing everyone. It seemed that I wasn’t doing something right, this time. I finally noticed that, while the monster was heading toward where the girl was, to start his rampage, her dad was in an open pagoda, fighting a ninja. Leaving the monster alone for once, I rushed over and helped her dad kill the ninja. When the ninja died, the monster mysteriously disappeared. It came back again, and I had to figure out another way to kill it. It was all like a big puzzle that kept looping itself and changing the way to dispose of the monster. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
Later, the monster stopped coming around and things began returning to normal. My girl, one of her friends and I went to this little bar and partied with the other villagers. I remember seeing LQ in there.<o:p></o:p>

----------


## raklet

I love it when our dreams present us with puzzles.  Playing games while we sleep....awesome.  

You have a little girl (I saw on Myspace)?  How was Christmas for her?  Cheers.

----------


## Caradon

Great Lucid! to bad you lost Lucidity just when you needed it the most!
Those DC's never seem to want to die.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I love it when our dreams present us with puzzles.  Playing games while we sleep....awesome.  
> 
> You have a little girl (I saw on Myspace)?  How was Christmas for her?  Cheers.



Yeah, so do I. It's always fun to try and figure out the weird little games our minds like to play.  ::content::  And she had a great Christmas. That little girl always get spoiled so much, for Christmas. Haha. She did end up catching a really bad cough, though.  :Sad: 





> Great Lucid! to bad you lost Lucidity just when you needed it the most!
> Those DC's never seem to want to die.



Lol! I know! And I was so hyped about fighting that guy, while he was "alive." Imagine the crazy, supernatural fight we could have had if I was still lucid when he came back as a spirit!  ::evil:: 

*12/27/2007*
All I remember is something about Christmas time, raisins and walnuts being "the perfect Christmasy snacks" and beginning to fall asleep under a huge tree that some of my family members were climbing, then getting up and beginning to climb it with them.

----------


## italianmonkey

that would have been great indeed

uh i did dream about you this night too, just talking about the fact i stay too much in the forum

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> uh i did dream about you this night too, just talking about the fact i stay too much in the forum



Hahaha. Awesome. And what did I have to say about that, hmmm?  ::chuckle::

----------


## italianmonkey

we were both considering our addiction

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> we were both considering our addiction



Hehe. Figures. 
Oh well, I sure as hell don't plan on quitting it anytime soon!  ::banana:: 

lmfao.

----------


## Moonbeam

I've got it too, big-time.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Well if we _all_ have it, then maybe _we_ aren't the addicts. Maybe the rest of the world is just "underprivileged!"  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Well if we _all_ have it, then maybe _we_ aren't the addicts. Maybe the rest of the world is just "underprivileged!"



An excellent way of looking at it.  I like that, thanks, makes me feel much better.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/29/2007**
"...and the Joker Got Away. HEY!*"

There were a bunch of thugs running around, stealing radio and tv equipment. It was some sort of organized syndicate. I was on my way home, seemingly walking from my old high school, and my cousin was with me. On the way home, we got kidnapped by some of these thugs and thrown into a van. We were taken to this house with a bunch of kids, and forced at gunpoint to fix this equipment that they’d been stealing, which, for some reason, was all broken. I’d put up a fight at one point, and someone pistol whipped me on the arm. It hurt…_bad_. For the rest of the dream, my arm was aching. (I actually think I was sleeping on it, because it was still kind of aching, when I woke up.)

Later, we’d had everything fixed, and they started letting people go. The whole mood changed, and they were actually being really nice to everyone. They offered some of the kids to stay and play with some of the high tech video games that they’d all stolen. Many of them, including my cousin, said they wanted to stay. I was still really pissed off about the whole thing, and was like “screw this, I’m leaving.” When I was walking home, with some of the people that they let go, everything suddenly went dark. It was like the sun had suddenly “shut off” like a light switch. I looked around at everyone (though I could hardly see them) and said something that implied I knew that the sun shutting off was the work of the criminal organization. 

The dream skipped ahead, and I was back at the house where we were once held. There was now a party going on, and the daylight had come back. The kids were all playing in the back yard and there were a few adults just sort of “supervising.” It took me a minute, but when I got closer, I noticed that one of the adults was The Joker. At his side was his Harley Quinn, except she was “played” by this gorgeous ex-cheerleader that I used to know in high school. The Joker recognized me and, at first, they were trying to put on this act like all was right with the world, but I knew that they were the heads of the whole thug scenario. I told them that I was turning them in. They put on this really pathetic show, basically breaking down and _begging_ me not to turn them in – like, hardcore pleading with me – but I wasn’t hearing any of it. I went inside and dialed the police. When I came out, the party was still on, but Joker and “Harley” were gone. The police showed up within seconds and began looking around for them. 

A guy came walking out of the house. He was young and rather normal looking. However, because of his bone structure, I could tell that this was the Joker, without make-up. I could tell by the look on his face that he was _really_ afraid of the police taking him in, but was trying to play it off without showing his emotion. I started messing with him, as he came down the walkway, because I knew who he was. I was walking parallel to him, while he tried to slip passed everyone, laughing and saying shit like “You looked REALLY familiar..You know that? I could just _swear_ I’ve seen you somewhere before!!” he tried to ignore me, as he knew that I knew exactly who he was. Off to one side, I could see that Harley had actually been caught, but the police didn’t recognize the Joker without make-up. For some reason, Joker’s pitiful look of veiled terror got to me, and I decided not to turn him in. I just kept following him and fucking with him, acting like I was going to. Finally, I let him keep walking until we were passed all the cops, and he turned to me and said “Fuck you---I mean thank you” and smiled, obviously upset that I had kept playing like I was going to turn him in. He said “No seriously, I _really_ appreciate that. Put ‘er there,” and stuck out his hand for me to shake it. I gave him a  ::wtf::  look and said “…you think I’m an idiot?” I grabbed the sides of his hand and flipped it over, looking for a hand-buzzer. Instead, I found a toothpick, strategically placed to stick straight out and stab me when I tried to shake his hand. I laughed at him, said “Now get the hell out of here before I change my mind,” and sent him on his way.

*12/30/2007**
"Wolf Magnet"*

I was on my way to a job in Sanford, and I was riding a bike instead of driving a car. I was riding down the sidewalk on Rinehart Road, and this was obviously back before everything turned into an office park, because it was all woods, beside me. After riding a few miles, I heard howling coming from the woods. When I got to a slight clearing, I saw a small wolf sprinting toward me, I started riding faster, but the wolf was right at my heels. I forgot how, but I was able to deter it from attacking me, and it began to back off. Just then, another, much bigger and obviously older wolf shot out of the woods, chasing me down. It caught up to me and I was thrown off the bike. I started trying to fight it off, but it was too strong for me, and I knew that I wouldn’t be able to outrun it. Scrambling back to my feet, the last thing I remember was grabbing the mountain bike, slinging it up over me in a wide arc and slamming it down onto the wolf’s head. I think I crushed it, but I don’t really remember.

----------


## Moonbeam

Starting the year right--the Joker and an animal attack dream!  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Few changes for the New Year:

Key:
Lucid Experiences in blue
Aside Thoughts in green
DV Member Cameos in red

And...on with the show...

*01/02/2007
"The Schoolyard"*

I showed up to school high (yes “school high” not “high school”), and I was sitting in the back, trying to keep a low profile. I didn’t actually want to be high, and I could tell I probably looked it. I went to the closet in the back of the class (which was actually my old room closet in what is not Cierra’s room) and started rummaging around for something to speed me up, like an energy pill. I found one of those “brain stimulants” that are supposed to make your mind more sharp or whatever, and popped one of those in, then went back to my seat and tried to stay under the radar. We all had computers at our desks, and someone sent me a message that showed a video surveillance feed that was watching my desk from behind. The obviously didn’t want me to know who it was, though. After class, I stayed behind, looking for the camera. When I found it, I followed the wiring all the way around to an empty desk. I didn’t know who was sitting there, during class, so I decided to snoop around on the computer they were using, checking the Net history. I found a forum called “Jackson Forums” and, seeing this, I remembered exactly who was sitting in the seat – DV Member *Universal Mind*. He was trying to show me he had some sort of proof of my deviant behavior, and was going to hold it over my head for blackmail of some sort.

Going through the hallways, I grabbed a tape recorder out of my locker, just in case I saw him again. I ended up going to the restroom, and he walked in not long behind me. We were the only ones in there and, while I was in the stall, he started talking; spouting off about how he had dirt on me and unless I did something, like drop out of class or something like that, he’d give it to our teacher. He didn’t know that I was recording his confession, the whole time he was talking. I put the recorder away and figured I’d just wait for the right time, to exact my revenge. Later, there was a _massive_ buffet in the cafeteria. I don’t remember much about this part, but I grabbed so much food that I literally had shit falling off my plate. Lol.

The dream skipped ahead, and I was in a college dorm. Todd was there. We kept playing pranks on each other, all night, and were having a ball at it. Finally, out of nowhere, while playing our jokes on each other, I realized I was dreaming. Just to prove to myself that I was, I focused on Todd and levitated him with my mind, and had a good laugh about it. Then, continuing the game, he stole my camera. (It wasn’t even a camera that I actually have.) I forgot how he did it, but it revealed that he had powers too, just like I did in my dream. Instead of actually going to look for it, though, I set the intention that it would be sitting right behind me and, when I turned around, there it was. 

Another fast forward - and we were all in the auditorium, watching some kind of show, though I don’t remember anything about it. We got word that someone was going on, outside, so a very large group of us went out there. The gate surrounding the _huge_ college-thing was huge and heavy, with 3 large slabs of metal as the gate. Since I was still lucid, I grabbed the slabs, telekinetically, and moved them off to the side. We continued through, to the courtyard. There was another group of people out there, lead by some villain. They all had powers and, by now, I’d learned that only some people in my group had them. I was obviously the only person that had no idea what was going on, because they started shouting at each other like they were rival gangs. Thing heated up and, before I knew it, all of my “friends” and the other group were running toward each other. A massive brawl was about to start, and I was pretty sure that my side, as a whole, were at a disadvantage. I ran to the front, right corner of my group and turned, looking at the space between the two converging masses. Focusing, I imagined a wall of telekinetic energy sliding out between the two factions. I could tell that things were going to get bad, and I wanted to do what I could to stop it before it got out of hand. Everyone stopped, suddenly, the invisible wall having taken effect. The main villain swooped down and began to attack me, and so I had to drop the wall to fight him. I don’t remember much of the fight, though.

Sometime during it, I had lost my lucidity. People were retreating back into the college-ish building, which had that old-time architecture (kinda like this), and I began to follow. When I got back inside, I was split from my group, and I asked the lady at the front desk where they’d gone. She pointed me in one direction and I started going down this maze of hallways that began to twist and distort, surreally. I looked into one room, from the hall, and could see a burning fireplace with human heads, on skewers, roasting inside of it…which was weird. Continuing on, I came to a door that was too small to get into. Then, it opened from the other side, and I could see that it was a panel that was down under someone’s seat, in the auditorium, and I couldn’t continue that way. I turned and found another room, which was dark. For no reason at all, I realized I was dreaming again. I tried to flip the light switch with my mind. It inched slowly and reluctantly over, and flipped to the opposite position, but no lights came on. I then tried to blink my eyes and make the lights just be on when I opened them, but I ended up opening my real eyes, and waking up.



*01/03/2007
"Joker's Mom"*

Another weird Joker dream. He’d kidnapped me and someone else. We were in a room that looked like the one that belonged to an old friend of mine. This Joker, though he looked just like the new Joker from _TDK_, had a bit of a childish persona. He found out that his mom and siblings, who were little children, were on their way over. He didn’t want her to see that he was a criminal and so, at gun point, he ordered us into different hiding spots around the room. For some reason, he chose to hide me beneath the seat cushions, in the couch. I wasn’t even _close_ to being able to fit, when his mom walked in. She was some sweet, plump little Spanish woman (which was _hilarious_, in that it was supposed to be Joker’s mom). I could tell that parts of my body were obviously sticking out from under the cushions, and I could see her through the pillows. I knew it was only a matter of time before she spotted me.

When she did, and began to come over my way, Joker was like “No no no! Leave him alone, he’s sleeping!” so, taking the hint, I pretended to be asleep. She still came over and took the pillows and cushions off of me, but I didn’t move. I just listened. He said (get this) that I was an alien and had crash landed, and he brought me inside to tend to me and run tests on me and whatnot. (Lol.) Everyone believed him, and the kids were completely fascinated. They started climbing all over me and shit, like I was some museum exhibit. I knew that (aside from his momentary lapse) this Joker was ruthless and unpredictable. I didn’t want to just jump up and blow his spot, because I honestly didn’t know what he was going to do, so I stayed still. He tried to usher his mom out and say that he had more “tests” to run. While doing this, just to prove his point, he started sticking me with acupuncture needles. They didn’t hurt, they were just damn uncomfortable. I still didn’t move. I could tell that she was about to leave. 

When they finally walked out, I got up off of the couch and the other guy came out from wherever he was hiding. I started bitching at the Joker about the acupuncture needles and began pulling them out of my skin. There was one cluster of them that was in tight, and I grabbed them all at once and yanked them out. Didn’t feel all that great. But, Joker was like “Man, you’re a life saver! Thanks!” and he promised to let us go, for not telling his mom that he’d kidnapped us.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## raklet

Do you feel your adrenaline get up when you encounter big fights or other dangerous situations?  Using telekinesis to move those walls around is a cool idea.  Good way to start the new year!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

It usually depends on my attitude, when going into the situation. If, say, I'm already in a dangerous situation: If I become highly lucid and I'm in a vengeful mood, I'll be really relaxed. I'll know that nothing can hurt me, and any fear that I felt previously should just fade away. My focus purely remains on making whoever was attacking me or pissing me off look like the biggest asshole on the planet, and I'm usually more amused with the fact that I'm about to own then, than I am excited/amped.

If, though, I'm lucid and I know that I'm about to get into a _crazy_ fight with like a super-powered martial artist or an army of people or something, my adrenaline will skyrocket - not really because I'm afraid of getting hurt, but just because I _really hate_ losing when I'm lucid.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Thanks, Moonbeam. I had my first LD of the year, yesterday morning, too, and had another crazy drem about the Joker last night. Lol. Here's to hoping 2008 is gonna be a good year for dreaming.  ::cheers:: 

I'll probably come back to this page and write a wrap-up for the 2007 year's worth of entries, but who knows.

Jump to:
2005-2006
2008

----------


## mark

ha ha what a way to open your new DJ, thats a cool lucid mate I love the telekenetic wall  :Cool: 

oh and your new avatar and sig pic are class mate  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Mark!  ::cooler:: 

Yeah, the wall was my favorite part. I could feel my body tensing up, because I didn't even know if it was going to work or not, and I was just focusing as hard as I could, to make the wall manifest. Then "boom!" everybody just kind of runs into it and stops their head-on charge. Haha. It was awesome.  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Well everyone was impressed with the same part of that dream...I wanted to say that I have to learn how to that telekinesis like you do!  Pretty cool.

You changed your look!  I almost didn't recognize you in another thread.  Looks good.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well everyone was impressed with the same part of that dream...I wanted to say that I have to learn how to that telekinesis like you do!  Pretty cool.
> 
> You changed your look!  I almost didn't recognize you in another thread.  Looks good.



Heh. Yeah, telekinesis is my favorite "power" to use. I never feel so connected to my own mind as when I'm moving things around with it.  ::cooler::  It's not too hard, at all, once you get the feeling for it. Just set your mind on some thing, and focus on it, then _command_ it to do what you want it to do. It's tough every now and then but, for the most part, you should be able to do it with no problem.  ::content:: 

And thanks! I'm thinking about changing the font around a little bit, maybe keeping it glowing but in a different style. I dunno. Glad you like it, though.

----------


## The Cusp

The Joker being afraid of his mom was too funny!

That part were the two gangs were about to clash, running towards each other was awesome!  You've got some powerful telekinesis in your dreams.

----------


## LifeStandsStill

This may be odd.
But I love your dreams.
(lol?)

It's like reading an awesome book only shorter than a book, and more convenient. hah.

I look forward to seeing more, and will be reading your other DJ's =)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The Joker being afraid of his mom was too funny!
> 
> That part were the two gangs were about to clash, running towards each other was awesome! You've got some powerful telekinesis in your dreams.



Lmfao. Yeah, the Joker thing was hilarious. The whole time he was hiding me I was thinking "there is _no freaking way_ I'm fitting in this couch, inconspicuously. What the hell is wrong with you?" lol.






> This may be odd.
> But I love your dreams.
> (lol?)
> 
> It's like reading an awesome book only shorter than a book, and more convenient. hah.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more, and will be reading your other DJ's =)



Odd? Hell nah. A bit flattering, maybe, but definitely not odd.  ::wink:: 

Thanks, LSS, and Welcome to Dream Views.  ::cooler::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/04/2007
"Big Screen"*
My grandmother was getting rid of some things she had in the house, and one of them was a big screen t.v. that she said I would be able to keep for my room. Another was a treadmill that we had to put together ourselves, and so I had to put it together for my mom, because she didn't know what she was doing. It took me forever and was really frustrating. We loaded everything on the truck and were going to take it home, but we had to make another stop. We went a little deeper in the hood to visit another family member and ended up partying a bit to hard. Mom got to the point where she didn't want to drive, and she just left the big screen on the back of the truck, in the middle of the hood at night. I got really protective of it and spent a lot of my time outside, by the truck, making sure no one came up and took the t.v.

----------


## LifeStandsStill

> *01/04/2007
> "Big Screen"*
> My grandmother was getting rid of some things she had in the house, and one of them was a big screen t.v. that she said I would be able to keep for my room. Another was a treadmill that we had to put together ourselves, and so I had to put it together for my mom, because she didn't know what she was doing. It took me forever and was really frustrating. We loaded everything on the truck and were going to take it home, but we had to make another stop. We went a little deeper in the hood to visit another family member and ended up partying a bit to hard. Mom got to the point where she didn't want to drive, and she just left the big screen on the back of the truck, in the middle of the hood at night. I got really protective of it and spent a lot of my time outside, by the truck, making sure no one came up and took the t.v.



I like to try and interpret dreams. And this instantly made me think that there's something you have in life that you feel the need to protect.

I enjoyed this dream, by the way I interpreted it, I got a cozy feeling. A nice way to start my day lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. Well I'll definitely take that interpretation. I was thinking something a little more...materialistic.  ::lmao:: 

But yeah, I've usually got a pretty protective personality, so there're probably quite a _few_ things I feel the need to protect.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

ha ha nice mate, I was kind of hoping someone would come along and cause a little trouble so I could read another of your kick ass fights lol sorry  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ha ha nice mate, I was kind of hoping someone would come along and cause a little trouble so I could read another of your kick ass fights lol sorry



Hahaha. Sorry to disappoint.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/05/2008
"Someone in the House"*

I was back in my old neighborhood. Two old friends of mine had come over, and it had been years since the last time I’ve seen them. We sat outside and talked for a while. One of the guys was A.C. and he was riding a black motorcycle. I remember how good it was to see him, after so long. After a while, they both left, and I went back inside, laid down and took a nap. I was awoken by someone else knocking on the door. When I went to the front door, _another_ old friend of mine, Q.B., showed up with a friend of his. He was riding a _gorgeous_ red and chrome cruiser bike. It seemed smaller than a normal motorcycle, but it was still badass. I asked him how much he’d paid for it, and he said “10.” I raised an eyebrow and said “thousand?” which probably would have been reasonable for such a bike.  He said “…hundred.” (Who in the hell says “ten hundred?”  :tongue2: ) We sat in my carport for a bit, just shooting the shit, and it wasn’t until then that I noticed the secondary door in the garage, leading into the house (a door that isn’t there in real life) and that it was open. I knew that I wasn’t the one that opened it, though. I also knew that I was the only person home.

I crept to the door and told the others to be quit. It was still kind of early in the morning and I had the feeling that someone might have broken into the house. It struck me kind of strange that this door was here, because I sure as hell didn’t remember it. My friends followed, but they weren’t being very quiet, obviously having not thought that anything was wrong, and that I was just being paranoid. I walked on the sides of my feet so as not to create any noise with my footsteps. When I passed a small appliance room (which also didn’t exist), I looked in a corner and saw a 9mm handgun that was obviously one of my mom’s. I reached over and picked it up, and continued moving forward, through a bedroom that (for some strange reason) had a motorcycle parked in it. Moving through the bedroom, I came to the living room. When I turned the corner, there was a brotha’ standing by the T.V. I snapped the gun up and said “DON’T MOVE!!” As soon as he saw me, he panicked, and tried to scramble for the door. He fumbled with the knob and the lock, but when he tried to open it, the chain-lock caught the door and kept it from opening. I screamed at him “Don’t fucking move or a _will_ shoot you!!” he obviously wasn’t heeding my warning, and I _really_ didn’t want to have to shoot this guy. He got frustrated with the door and turned to face me. He kept saying “wait wait don’t shoot me. Don’t shoot me!!” but he wouldn’t stop moving! He put his hands up as if surrendering, but then he kept taking these gradual steps toward me. Again, I warned him: “stop moving or I _swear to God_ I will put one in you!” My friends stopped in the hallway and watched, from the side, having not expected there to be any confrontation. 

Still, he just _wouldn’t stop_. He kept inching closer and closer to me, hands up, staring at me as if he was genuinely terrified. I warned him one last time to stop moving and then I dropped the gun a few inches and pulled the trigger, blowing a hole in his knee. He fell against the couch, clutching his leg and then, in an instant, jumped up, unchained the door and ran-hobbled outside. I ran out after him but, by the time I had gotten out on the porch, he was already (somehow) down the street and about to turn the corner. I started running after him, but it was like I was running through water. No matter how hard I tried, I couldn’t catch up to him.

---
There were a few fragments from last night, but nothing I really remember enough to log.

----------


## mark

wow what a mad dream! I laughed at the dream logic with the motor bike in the bed room lol

meh you warned the guy! should have listened ha ha I wonder what would have happened if he reached you.

I have never had that slow running thing, I bet it is annoying

----------


## The Cusp

I loved the tension building up as you were about to shoot him.  I somehow knew he was going to get popped in the knee.

And of course it was your mother's gun!  Good old mom, always packin'!

----------


## Caradon

Nice Lucid! Yeah telekinesis Has always been my favorite skill as well.
the first time I used it I was walking down a street with a bunch cop cars coming at me. And I sent them all flying in different directions. :smiley:  I later discovered I could use it to fly as well.

It's like you can actually feel an object with your mind as if you were holding it in your hand. And move it just as easily as if it were in your hand.

I checked out your guitar video. that was pretty cool. made me want to get mine out. I used to sit and jam all day to music like that. Or just set a drum beat on the keyboard, and go off improvising. But my music interest changed and I couldn't get into it as much after that. So I haven't played it in a while.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I have never had that slow running thing, I bet it is annoying



It's annoying as all _HELL_. It doesn't happen to me very often, though. Sometimes, I'll be an amazing runner, and I can run for miles and miles at normal speed without getting tired (I remember a fragment, over the last couple of days, of that happening, where I was running through a red rock desert, but I remember nothing else about that dream but that), and other times, I just won't be able to run, and I feel like I'm handicapped or something, and my limbs just won't work right. I hate that. =/





> I loved the tension building up as you were about to shoot him. I somehow knew he was going to get popped in the knee.
> 
> And of course it was your mother's gun!  Good old mom, always packin'!



Yeah, it was crazy. I actually felt bed after shooting him, but hey, I _did_ warn him numerous times. 

And I have a strict moral policy about not shooting to kill unless it's absolutely necessary. It's always bothered me that cops don't follow that same policy, but that's another subject all together.  :smiley: 





> Nice Lucid! Yeah telekinesis Has always been my favorite skill as well.
> the first time I used it I was walking down a street with a bunch cop cars coming at me. And I sent them all flying in different directions. I later discovered I could use it to fly as well.
> 
> It's like you can actually feel an object with your mind as if you were holding it in your hand. And move it just as easily as if it were in your hand.



I _love_ telekinesis. And you're right, it's like you can actually _feel_ the object you're trying to move with your mind. It's the strangest sensation. Learning to fly was one of the first lucid "powers" I learned how to use (though it took me years to get really good at it), but I'd never actually moved something besides my body with my mind until at least 6 years after I started dreaming. Now I can't get enough of it. Hehe. 





> I checked out your guitar video. that was pretty cool. made me want to get mine out. I used to sit and jam all day to music like that. Or just set a drum beat on the keyboard, and go off improvising. But my music interest changed and I couldn't get into it as much after that. So I haven't played it in a while.



Thanks, man.  ::content::  Yeah, I'll set a drum beat on the KORG and just sit there for hours and improvise, or I'll set my entire music folder on random and improvise to any song/genre that happens to come up. I've actually forgotten a lot of the full songs that I knew how to play because I just spend so much time improvising. Haha. I'd suppose that's a fair trade, though.  ::wink:: 

You should get back into it, man. I'm convinced that there is _no_ type of music that you can't add your own bit of guitar into. Heh.

And thanks for the comments, guys.  ::cooler::

----------


## LifeStandsStill

> He fell against the couch, clutching his leg and then, in an instant, jumped up, unchained the door and ran-hobbled outside.



Hah, that made me snicker.
Wow who says snicker. ::lol::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Way to start the New Year off... lucid and awesomely so.  ::D: 

And the joker being afraid of his mommy was funny. Poor you having to be stuffed under cushions. Nice plan that was.  ::lol:: 

Great dreams, as usual.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LSS: Hahaha. Well I say it every now and then. But it's usually: *snickerz* Heh.

Vex: Thanks.  :smiley:  And yeah, I mean, trying to stuff me between the couch pillows? Wtf? LOL. A criminal genius this one obviously wasn't.  ::lmao:: 

*01/08/2007
"100&#37; Off Sale?"*

I only remember a few glimpses and fragments of last night’s dream. I was in a _huge_ shopping mall. I think I worked there, or something. I was the winner of some sort of raffle or contest or something and was given a pricing gun and told to run around to various clothing shops and scan the most expensive items I could find in a certain amount of time. If I got over a certain accumulative amount, I would win some sort of prize, though I can’t remember what it was. I remember going into a suit/tuxedo store and just going crazy, pricing as many things as I could, in as little time as possible.

Later, a bunch of rap artists entered the mall, including Lil’ Wayne. They spent some time browsing around and seemed to be taking their sweet time, knowing that the mall would be closing soon. After the mall closed, I was still hanging around, helping to shut everything down (which is the main reason why I assume I worked there). Suddenly, there was an elaborate break-in. Lil’ Wayne and the other rappers had broken back into the mall like they were professional cat burglars, using rope and tactical equipment. A female worker and I sort of “teamed up” and went around trying to stop them when they tried to raid the jewelry stands. For a moment, the scene turned into what seemed like a video game (or at least, we did. I saw myself in third person for a moment, and we both looked like 3-D models). At some point, Tiny Lister (who played Debo in _Friday_) appeared in the dream as a security guard, and helped us catch all the thieves, one of which he caught up to, trying to hide out in the bathroom, and handcuffed him to the toilet.


*01/09/2007
"Jumper BallZ"*

I hardly remember any of last night’s details, either - just bits and pieces.  :Sad: 
When the dream started off, I was walking around in my old neighborhood (of course). There was a living room setup of a couch, a loveseat, and t.v. set that were just sitting outside in the grass between some of the homes. As I walked over to it, I could see that my cousin Mario was sitting on the loveseat, my mom was lying down on the couch, and they were both watching some movie on the t.v. Before I got very close, my mom got up off of the couch and walked off to one side, around one of the townhomes and out of sight. I came around the couch and dropped down onto it and started watching the t.v. with my cousin. We were watching some strange movie about an alien or some kind of villain with superpowers. 

Before long, I was “sucked” into the movie, and became a character in it. I was supposed to catch this villain, who looked a lot like Janemba from DBZ (above picture), except he was more a shade of green and blue. I know that I had powers, too, but the only part of our chase I remember is one particular moment. I was chasing him down a busy street. He was flying, very low to the ground, in between the cars, and I was teleporting after him – phasing in and out of sight, continuously (like on the previews of that new movie Jumper, which looks pretty damn good) and advancing upon him with every passing moment. At the end of our chase, he ended up looking back at me or something, and not watching where he was going. This caused him to smack head first into a wall. 

The next part is a blur, but our confrontation turned into a huge brawl. Somewhere around here, things became cell-animated and started taking on the feel of the DBZ cartoon. I believe I became Goku, or at least know that he made an appearance, because I remember seeing his face. The bottom line was, I figured out that I couldn’t beat this guy because I couldn’t match his power. However, another one of the Z fighters came along and had all 7 dragon balls and we used them to call upon Shenlong the (huge) Eternal Dragon. I actually do remember, in detail, the look of the clouds above as they became dark and ominous, a bright yellow/green light flashing within, and then the dragon trailing outward from them. I wished for the power to defeat the villain, and he granted it, although I don’t remember anything that actually happened after making the wish. 

It may look long, in text, but I know there is so much of the dream that I just don't remember. I need to start getting to bed earlier. My recall’s been really hit or miss, lately.  :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

That first dream was pretty funny, with the burglar rappers in the mall.

I often get sucked into movies when I watch them in dreams too. When ever I watch a movie in real life. I always try to pay attention to whether I'm in it, or still just watching it.

Yeah, that jumper movie looks awsome. That's the movie I'm looking forward to seeing the most right now.

----------


## LifeStandsStill

Hahaha, loved the first dream. For some reason it's funny to picture Lil Wayne walking through a mall and then breaking into it to steal things lol

As for the other dream, it must be pretty neat to get sucked into a movie like that. In real life, I get somewhat "sucked into it" and that's the only way I'm able to watch movies... It has to interest me enough that I feel like I'm there with the characters haha.


I hope you start getting better recall, my recall has just jumped up out of nowhere this past week lol

----------


## mark

That DBZ style dream was great man!! I cant even imagine seeing shenlong! I bet that was incredible!

and man that jumper looks great! I have never even heard of it but it looks great. I bet it was fun to teleport round like that

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hahaha, loved the first dream. For some reason it's funny to picture Lil Wayne walking through a mall and then breaking into it to steal things lol
> 
> As for the other dream, it must be pretty neat to get sucked into a movie like that. In real life, I get somewhat "sucked into it" and that's the only way I'm able to watch movies... It has to interest me enough that I feel like I'm there with the characters haha.
> 
> 
> I hope you start getting better recall, my recall has just jumped up out of nowhere this past week lol



Lol. Yeah, I thought the same thing about it being funny as hell that Lil' Wayne, rich as he is, would be snooping around in a mall and trying to steal shit. Haha.

*To Cardon as Well:*
I often find myself getting sucked into movies, in dreams, and I can relate about enjoying movies that draw you in, in waking life. I used to do it a lot more, as a kid, but even now, when I'm watching a good movie, I'll mentally project myself into the movie as a character and imagine experiencing things as if I was really there. I've always loved that. That actually might have a lot to do with why I find myself drawn into so many things I see on t.v. while dreaming. I've never thought about it, though, until you just brought that up.  :smiley: 

And thanks. I hope my recall goes up too. And congrats on your increase.  ::D:  I'll head over to your journal in a lil bit and see what kind of dreams you've been having.





> That DBZ style dream was great man!! I cant even imagine seeing shenlong! I bet that was incredible!
> 
> and man that jumper looks great! I have never even heard of it but it looks great. I bet it was fun to teleport round like that



Oh, man. Shenlong was badass. I've always loved how _big_ he was in DBZ, and he certainly disappoint, in that dream. He took up the whole damn sky.  ::D:  And I can't wait to see Jumper. A lot of new "super-power" movies can by kind of cheesy, but this one seems to be made by a good team of people (Bourne Trilogy, etc...) so I think it's got some real potential.

*01/10/2007**
"Fabolous Concert / Christine"*

Just a fragment. There was a Fabolous concert at my old school, in the gym. (I think the "OMG Let's Rap Battle" thread is invading my mind. Haha) I remember a _bunch_ of my old high school friends being there, and I stopped to talk to Ginger, after the concert, and we all started taking pictures of everyone, while we were coming out of the gym. I walked to the parking lot and saw someone running to a car. They jumped in the car and then started trying to run people over, myself included. I (somehow) knew that this guy was trying to recreate the concept of _Christine_, the book/movie about the killer car, by Stephen King (and that I'd recently read a dream about, in Caradon's journal). The car even looked like her. To everyone else, it was a mystery whether or not someone was driving the car, because the windows were so dark. I was the only one who actually saw the guy get inside.

----------


## oneironut

> To everyone else, it was a mystery whether or not someone was driving the car, because the windows were so dark. I was the only one who actually saw the guy get inside.



Ah, but of course he was actually just sitting in the passenger seat and enjoying the ride.  ::evil::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I often get sucked into movies when I watch them in dreams too. When ever I watch a movie in real life. I always try to pay attention to whether I'm in it, or still just watching it.



That's a good idea, Caradon.  You have many ways to incorporate RC's into your life!

----------


## lonestarx

wow oneironaut! Im so jelous of your dreams!!. I've been a fan of dbz since birth. Not once I had a dream aboult it. I just dont get it... My dreams arent that intresting or random. Every now again I'll have a dream of killing, but never ever really fun or random dreams. My dream recall is medium, but I can remember always bits of the ones I dont. I so want a DILD but its not happening...  :Sad:  any tips bud? also it would so rock if u were lucid and fought shenron.

----------


## The Cusp

Summoning Shenlong like that was incredible!  I've got to start watching DBZ again.  I used to watch it before bed just for the dreams it would give me.  

Have you been watching it recently, or is this just leftover stuff rattling around in your head?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ah, but of course he was actually just sitting in the passenger seat and enjoying the ride.



Suuuuuurrrrreee! I'm sure that's what he'll tell everybody! Murderous bastard! Lol.





> wow oneironaut! Im so jelous of your dreams!!. I've been a fan of dbz since birth. Not once I had a dream aboult it. I just dont get it... My dreams arent that intresting or random. Every now again I'll have a dream of killing, but never ever really fun or random dreams. My dream recall is medium, but I can remember always bits of the ones I dont. I so want a DILD but its not happening...  any tips bud? also it would so rock if u were lucid and fought shenron.



Thanks, man.  ::D:  The only advice I can really give on DILD's is to constantly take the time to question your state. Even if you're not doing any of the established reality checks, just stop every now and then and try to _prove_ to yourself whether you're awake or dreaming. Try to move things with your mind, try to change things. If anything seems strange (anything at all), try to figure out if it's only strange because you're dreaming. Honestly, it's hard to give advice on how to DILD, because my ability to do it really came from being plagued with nightmares, as a kid. But after I grew up and my LD's stopped happening so much, I had to kind of "re-learn" how to do it, and those are pretty much the things I did to get back into the groove.  :smiley: 

And yeah, a fight against Shenlong would be badass. I know he took on another form in DBGT, when he was fighting the Z fighters, but I don't know too much about DBGT, so I don't know exactly how strong/good a fighter he was. I couldn't imagine fighting him as the big ass dragon, though. Lol. That would be insane.

----------


## LifeStandsStill

> *01/10/2007**
> "Fabolous Concert / Christine"*
> 
> Just a fragment. There was a Fabolous concert at my old school, in the gym. (I think the "OMG Let's Rap Battle" thread is invading my mind. Haha) I remember a _bunch_ of my old high school friends being there, and I stopped to talk to Ginger, after the concert, and we all started taking pictures of everyone, while we were coming out of the gym. I walked to the parking lot and saw someone running to a car. They jumped in the car and then started trying to run people over, myself included. I (somehow) knew that this guy was trying to recreate the concept of _Christine_, the book/movie about the killer car, by Stephen King (and that I'd recently read a dream about, in Caradon's journal). The car even looked like her. To everyone else, it was a mystery whether or not someone was driving the car, because the windows were so dark. I was the only one who actually saw the guy get inside.




I love that movie even though it would scare me when I was younger  ::lol:: 
I'd so love to get in a car and recreate that concept and go running people over. Well not just any people, but people I don't very much like. I'm such a bad person D=

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'd so love to get in a car and recreate that concept and go running people over. Well not just any people, but people I don't very much like. I'm such a bad person D=



Hahaha. I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't find a little satisfaction in that, too.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Don't have much time, so I'll just put my notes in here for now. Unfortunately, everything that's striked out I've completely forgotten about, so I don't know if I could expand on the notes even if I tried. Hopefully I will remember more about those parts, when I actually write these out in detail.

01/11/2007
Drug spot. Waiting. Watched little kid get picked on. Wanted to do something, wouldn’t because kids were small. One particular obnoxious. Finally had to get out. Challenged him to a game. Awesome game. Fall down shaft, supposed to put out fire. Lava. Fly up to top of shaft. Hanging out with ex, ex's husband, her dad and their son. Son gotten bigger bigger. Was really concerned about him and watching over him. Stairs. Brian there at one point. Ex fight with her dad. Next day or so. House being attacked. Shot through with large bullets. Could see huge robot outside. Nowhere I could go. Truck pulled up as if rescuing me. Pulled away because of gunfire. Finally stopped. Darkness. Kids from future or something. Said I had “potential”. Didn’t trust at first, earned trust. Beamed me. Teleported into space ship or something. Flying different places. Learning skills and powers. Said something was special about me. Found out I had wings, later. No one believed me, because there was a legend about a guy with wings. Showed them off. Huge white wings. Everyone was in awe. Someone said they looked kind of fem. Turned them jet black. Liked them even more. Went to fight some battle. Stopped by Krystal in ship and got food.

----------


## Moonbeam

That sounds like an awesome dream!  I hope you remember the details.





> Stopped by Krystal in ship and got food.



 ::lol::  Is that like White Castle?

----------


## LifeStandsStill

> No one believed me, because there was a legend about a guy with wings. Showed them off. Huge white wings. Everyone was in awe. Someone said they looked kind of fem. Turned them jet black. Liked them even more. Went to fight some battle. Stopped by Krystal in ship and got food.



That last part was hilarious.
To me anyways.
Now I want Krystals.

----------


## mark

ah man that id a good set of notes there! I bet the dream was great!

I especially like the teleported into space part! what did it look like? I have always wanted to visit that in a LD

Cool image with the wings, reminds me of Angel? from Xmen

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I promise I'll update my journal (and answer replies) tomorrow!!  ::morecrying::

----------


## Moonbeam

OK, I think you've had that avatar for a while, but for some reason I just noticed what it is doing.  Totally cool!

----------


## mark

ha yeah MB I never noticed that. nice one O....spawn is great  :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks for the avatar comments!  ::cooler:: 





> That sounds like an awesome dream! I hope you remember the details.
> Is that like White Castle?



I remembered a good little bit, but most of it is kind of fuzzy now. And yeah, Krystal is just like White Castle. It's open 24hours, so it's one of the only places you can get to, early in the morning. Lol.






> That last part was hilarious.
> To me anyways.
> Now I want Krystals.



LOL. Yeah, it was pretty random. One minute, we're cruising through the cosmos, fighting intergalactic battles. The next, we're standing beside the ship, in the Krystal parking lot. Hahahaha.





> ah man that id a good set of notes there! I bet the dream was great!
> 
> I especially like the teleported into space part! what did it look like? I have always wanted to visit that in a LD
> 
> Cool image with the wings, reminds me of Angel? from Xmen



Space was cool. It was one of the few times I've actually been in space. I didn't get any really good views, though. It was just that I could see nothing but stars and a few obscure planets, when looking out of the windows of the spaceship, but I never really focused on it for very long. And the wings were _just_ like Angel's. It was so weird that I could actually feel them, like extra arms or something.

*01/11/2008
Dream One:*
I was in the hood, waiting for someone to get a bag of bud. While I was sitting in the car, I saw a bunch of kids playing in one of the driveways near me. The bigger kids suddenly turned on the only small kid and started picking on him, pushing him around and whatnot. I could only sit there and watch because the kids were too small for me to do anything about it. One of them, the biggest one, was being particularly obnoxious to the smaller kid. Finally I had to get out of the car. I walked over them and challenged him to some kind of game. I cant remember what it was, but, according to my notes, it was an awesome game. Somehow, this game had something to do with putting out a fire in a shaft or something like that. I dont think thats how it initially started out, but it turned out to be a part of it. Something happened and I ended up falling down in the shaft. It was like dropping down an elevator shaft, toward a big orange light, below. At the bottom of the shaft, the opening flared out into a large chamber  below me; a pit of molten lava, and I was heading right for it. Suddenly, as if lucid, I just sort of pulled up, stopping in mid-air, a few feet over the pit. In the next moment, I was flying straight back up the elevator shaft, under my own power.

*Dream Two:
"Prophetic"*

I was hanging out with my babys momma, her husband and their infant son. I noticed the little boy was older than he is now. I remember feeling really close to the boy. I play with him and everything, while Im over there IRL, so its not too strange. It just felt really strong, in the dream. At one point, he was trying to walk down the stairs, in the dream, and I came along and helped him down each of the steps. I remember Brian being in the dream, at some point, but not really anything involving him. My ex ended up getting into a huge fight with her dad, but I cant remember what it was about.

I cant tell if the dream skipped ahead, or I was in another dream all together, but it was daytime and I was in a different house with a lot of windows. It was gray outside, as the skies were overcast, and I think Brian was still hanging around. Out of nowhere, heavy-caliber machine-gun fire comes ripping through the house, seemingly from all sides. We immediately hit the floor as the bullets and debris streamed over our heads. There wasnt even anywhere we could go, because it seemed to just come from all directions, randomly. There was a crash from overhead, and a section of the ceiling caved in. From a position on the ground, I looked up and saw the silhouette of a massive robot or mech/mobile-suit, peering down at me through the roof. I lay low, trying to keep out of sight, when a blast ripped open one whole section of the wall. When I looked up, I saw a jeep come speeding up onto the lawn and slide into a 180 degree turn, the back end facing me, waving for me to hurry to them. Some people were obviously here to help me out of this situation, but when I started moving toward them, they suddenly sped away because the gunfire was just too intense for them to stick around, leaving me alone as the firing continued.

Sooner or later, the shooting stopped, and nighttime was coming quickly. I finally came out of hiding to see what was going on, and a group of kids a little younger than me came into the room in a S.W.A.T.-like formation. They came to tell me that they were either from the future or from space, I cant remember which. They said I had some kind of potential and that they wanted me to come with them. I didnt trust them at all, at first, but somehow they ended up earning my trust, and I said Id go along. They all disappeared before me, and I was, soon after, covered by some kind of glow. At first, I began floating, moving upward through a hole in the ceiling, and being pulled higher into the air by whatever this glow was. Then, I was beamed into their ship, high above the Earth. I spent a long time with them, flying different places and learning all kinds of skills that were considered impossible back on Earth, such as telekinesis. Everyone kept telling me that there was something special about me, but nobody could figure out what it was. Later, when I was by myself, I figured out that I could, somehow, sprout angelic wings from my back. I could actually feel them coming out, and it was like I sprouted them consciously, as if I was lucid, giving myself the command for them to pop out of my shoulder blades. 

When I went to the crew, and told them that I could create these wings, no one would believe me. They told me some legend about how a guy with wings would be found by them and lead them to victory or something Matrixal like that, and that it was nothing but a legend. I pushed outward with my shoulders and caused the huge white wings to shoot out from my back, and I could actually feel them extending from beneath my skin. Everybody was in awe at them. After a few minutes, one of the more obnoxious crew members told me that the white angel wings looked a bit feminine (just trying to talk shit) so, as if I was lucid, I gave myself the command for my wings to change color, and they changed to a jet black, and everyone else loved them even more. We were told that we had some huge war to fight, and we all had to get ready to do battle with some sort of alien race. Before we went, though, we went back down to the surface of the Earth, and stopped by Krystal to get cheeseburgers, landing the ship in the parking lot. LOL. I remember going inside and talking to one of the girls that was working the counter, but nothing really in detail.


--
I've still got a lot of catching up to do...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ugh. Just haven't had much time to type out my dreams, lately. I'm still taking notes, so I'll be updating (sometime), but I just can't get around to it yet.

----------


## NeAvO

*First reply in O's dj from '08 plus first in this dj*

Firstly great avie O, haven't commented on it yet! As usual you look badass and manage to pull it off! Also I need to watch that film.

Ok with that out of the way:

Wow you have great recall especially in that prophetic dream. Very nice! Seams like one of those thriller movies with the tension ect!  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *First reply in O's dj from '08 plus first in this dj*
> 
> Firstly great avie O, haven't commented on it yet! As usual you look badass and manage to pull it off! Also I need to watch that film.
> 
> Ok with that out of the way:
> 
> Wow you have great recall especially in that prophetic dream. Very nice! Seams like one of those thriller movies with the tension ect!



Thanks, NeAvO!  ::cooler::  Glad you (finally) decided to drop in. Hehe. And yeah, you should check out _Spawn_. It's definitely not the greatest movie, and suffers from a slight bit of cheese-factor, but it's still badass, in it's own right.  ::D: 

Still playing catch up:

*01/13/2008
"Fire in the Sky"*

I was in some sort of castle with a bunch of other people around my age. My old friend Jesse was there. We were all being subjected to some kinds of tests. I forgot what the main purpose of the test was, but it had something to do with a rolling sheet of numbers, and a dial that was going up and down, at different intervals. My old friend Jesse was there and, at some time or another, I realized that I could manipulate the dial with telekinesis. (I’ve been having a lot of TK dreams, lately) I would stop it and make the dial go up and down, with pretty good control. I sat there and played with my power for a bit, and then the dream skipped ahead

I was then at my ex’s house. (Having a lot of dreams about my ex lately, too. I’m not too sure how I feel about that.) CQ came over, too. He said he was going to some party and he was showing off his flack jacket that the bought for the party, just in case. (Knowing CQ and the people he hangs out with, that’s not all _that_ surreal. Lol.) Later, I was outside talking to my ex. While we were talking, I looked up and saw a plane falling from the night sky. It was lit up in a fireball and leaving a massive trail of flames behind it. I started freaking out and when I showed it to my ex, she was just kinda like “Huh. Ok,” as if she wasn’t affected by it at all. I was like “OK?! That’s all you can say?! All of those people are dying!” Again, she just kind of shrugged it off. I looked up again and now one falling plane turned into about three falling planes. Three then turned into six. Soon, there were planes falling down all around the horizon, like meteors, and I could see explosions coming up from behind the surrounding trees and houses. I ran around to my house (at the time, I lived right behind my ex) and tried to find my dad to tell him what was going on. I searched for him all through the house and finally found him in the living room. After I told him what was going on, I kept leaning out the front door and watching the sky above our house. I remembered that I had TK, and was prepared to, if I saw a plane falling toward us, from above, try to use my TK to stop it from falling, before it came down and crushed us. When I leaned back in, I saw my mom coming out of the kitchen. She said that we were going to have to move, in a tone that implied she knew this would happen. She explained that we had a “shitty insurance policy” that protected us from nearly everything _except_ planes falling out of the sky (lol) and that her insurance company had warned her, in the past, that this was bound to happen, but she never heeded the warning.

----------


## Pancaka

> She explained that we had a shitty insurance policy that protected us from nearly everything _except_ planes falling out of the sky (lol) and that her insurance company had warned her, in the past, that this was bound to happen, but she never heeded the warning.



 OMG! EPIC LULZ!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> OMG! EPIC LULZ!



Lmao. Yeah, I got a kick out of that one too.  ::lmao:: 

This dream was just....I don't even know what to call it...haha...

*01/14/2008<o:p></o:p>**
Dream (Frag) One:*<o:p></o:p>
I was playing some sort of virtual reality video game, flying around and blowing shit up, on something like a hover-bike that had guns on the front of it. In “reality,” I was only holding a joystick, but, when moving around, it felt like I was really flying. I don’t remember very much about this one at all, though.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
*Dream Two:**
"Nancy and the Mad Veterinarian"*

<o:p></o:p>
I was dog-sitting my best friend’s dog, Nancy, at his house. I was sitting out in the back yard with her, watching her run around, when she was suddenly struck by lightning, out of nowhere. I ran over to her, immediately thinking she was dead, as she lay there in the grass, smoke trailing up off of her body. When I got to her, I could see that all of the hair had been singed off of her body, and her skin had turned a dark blue. She was, however, still breathing, but she was very weak and could hardly open her eyes. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
I scooped her up and carried her down the street to the nearest vet (and she ain't no skinny lil' terrier), coming to a building that I’ve never been to, before. It was really dark and ominous, but still, I knew that I had to get her some attention or she was going to die. Once inside, a nurse led me to a room where I put Nancy down on a gurney, and she began giving her a preliminary checkup. She asked me what &#37; chance I though Nancy had of living (and I still don’t know why she was asking Me), and I told her that I was thinking something like 20%. She told me that I wasn’t far off, but that there was one sure-fire way to save her. She said that I would have to have an operation to cut off my balls, and that the (mad) doctor would use them in a concoction that would save Nancy’s life.  ::wtf::  By this time, my best friend and some of our other friends and family had shown up, and were there when she broke this news to me (though I still don’t understand why, since my friend was here, I had to be the one to do it, and not him. Lol.) I looked at this chick like she was crazy. Even though I had absolutely No intentions of going through with it, I indulged her a bit and told her to go and get the doctor, so that I could talk to him. In the back of my mind, I was prepared to get in a fight, because something was obviously not right about this. She said ok and passed out these little flavored balloons that she told us to chew on while we waited. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
A few minutes passed, and a weird-lookin dude in a white coat came in. He was really warm and engaging, and began explaining the specifics of what he was proposing, as he sat across from us. While he was talking, I began to get tired. At first, I thought I was just drowsy, but I could soon tell that it was more than that. I looked around the room and saw that everyone else was nodding off as well. We had been drugged, and were being sedated. Knowing that the drugs were kicking in, the “doctor” nonchalantly began telling us what was really going on. He just worked it into his spiel about the operation, as if he’d planned on telling us, all along. Apparently, this guy was hundreds of years old, but he looked to be in his early forties. He said that the secret to his youth was a concoction that was made with, among other things, the liquefied remnants of the testes, which he must take every so often. He said that I had fallen into a trap, and that my balls were going to be liquefied and mixed into the concoction that would be for his wife, to keep her eternally young and beautiful. (Everybody, say it with me…”WTF?!”)<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
I began to freak out, mentally, since I could not do anything, physically, as my body was becoming more and more paralyzed. I knew I had to do something, though, or I was going to have a really bad day. Finally, I began to become aware of my actual state. My panic brought me to recognize the familiar sensation that this wasn’t the waking world. I knew I was dreaming. I smiled a weak smile at the doctor and told him that this wasn’t going to work. He asked me “Oh, and why not?” and I said “because this is a nightmare…and nightmares don't usually work on me, because I’m a lucid dreamer, so go fuck yourself.” I focused my mind on the drowsy state I was feeling, pushing the drug out and clearing the cobwebs. I stood up, looked around at the others and said “All of you, get the fuck up. Got better things to do.” They instantly woke up and followed me out of the room. Obviously I was feeling generous, because I didn’t feel the urge to kick the shit out of him. Lol.



(Btw, I blame Burns's thread about her dog getting neutered, for this dream.  :tongue2: )
<o:p></o:p>

[Edit: I just checked the thread again, and I didn't realize that this dream actually happened the night before Burns made her thread. Not only is this a hell of a "coincidence," in itself, but it also leaves me with no logical reason for why I had such a screwed up dream.  :tongue2:  ]

----------


## Luminous

OMG!!!! ::shock::   :Eek:  I laughed so hard, especially when I read:





> She told me that I wasnt far off, but that there was one sure-fire way to save her. She said that I would have to have an operation to cut off my balls, and that the (mad) doctor would use them in a concoction that would save Nancys life.



That was just epic! XD

----------


## Pancaka

O
M
G
... ::banana::

----------


## mark

ha ha ha mate that dream is great! 

I love the things your subconscious comes up with! they are so entertaining lol even though , as im sure your aware, the idea of anyone's balls becoming an elixir of life is utterly terrifying  :tongue2: 

nice one on getting lucid to, fear is often a good trigger  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LOL. Thanks, guys. Yeah, that dream was probably one of the biggest "WTF??" moments of my DV career. Hahaha.





> nice one on getting lucid to, fear is often a good trigger



Thanks. And yeah, fear is definitely my best trigger. Usually when I panic about something, if I have time to think about it, I'll be able to tell the difference between whether it's a dream or not. Aside from being weird, dreams just usually kinda "feel" different.

*01/15/2008**
"Samurai Initiations"*

<o:p></o:p>
(This is one of the most painful dreams Ive had in a while. I think I had B6 this night, but I didnt write it in my notes, so Im not sure.)<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
I was back in high school. Some huge event was talking place in my ROTC class. We were having these initiations into a sort of samurai culture that was held, in secret, underneath the school, in a huge temple-like arena. There were a bunch of different events that these trials consisted of, including; weapons exhibitions, full-contact fighting tournaments and hardcore endurance tests. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
In one of these tests, we had to do a kata with a katana, ending with a downward swipe, and split a bowling ball in half, with the blade. I dont know if it was something I did wrong, or just that my sword wasnt strong enough, but when I swung the sword down onto the ball, the sword shattered like glass. Shards of metal flew up at me and became lodged in the fabric of my gi, around my lower left side. I was not allowed to take the shards out, and so I had to go through the rest of the trials with these glass-like pieces of metal scraping up against my body, cutting into my skin.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
In another trial, we had our wrists and hands covered in flammable fluid. One by one, they went down the row of about twenty of us, setting our hands on fire. We had to stand there for a certain amount of time, while the fire burned until they put it out, without yelling out in pain. It was _excruciating_. I have to say it felt like real fire, in every way, except for the maximum intensity of the heat. Had it been real fire, I doubt I could have held on, but I was able to make it through the trial, although it hurt like a son of a bitch.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
In the last trial I remember, someone would kneel in front of us with a katana, and angle it vertically. We would then have to press down as hard as we could, on the very tip of the blade. If you were to lose the mind over matter aspect of it, the sword would pierce your hand, straight through. This is the one that I was most nervous about. I kept thinking to myself that there is _no way_ Im going to be able to do this. I watched out of the corner of my eye as they came down the row, one by one, each person passing the test. I began to get more and more nervous, as they came toward me. Once it was my turn, I placed my hand down on the tip of the sword, feeling its all-to-real sharpness. Just beginning to press down is the very last thing I remember, before waking up.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
*01/18/2007**
"Throwing Blades"*
<o:p></o:p>
I was in a garage with Todd. We were joking around, and I had a pair of roller-blades sitting around. He picked them up, and threw them at me. I told him to knock it off, and threw them back at him, but I missed. He just wouldnt stop, though and kept throwing them at me, whenever I wasnt looking. Most of the time, theyd hit me, but every time I threw them back at him, I just could never hit him, because he always dodged them. Sooner or later, we were getting in his Jeep to go somewhere. I had the roller-blades in my lap and, after getting hit so many times and not being able to have my revenge, Id gotten a bit pissed and figured that now was the time. Without even questioning on whether or not I could do it, I looked at one of the roller blades and slung my eyes in his direction, inadvertently picking the skate up with telekinesis and slapping him across the face with it. Lol.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
*01/19/2008**
"Prototype O"*

<o:p></o:p>
Another dream back in high school. I was in science class and there was a short, muscular and really cocky guy that looked kind of like M.A. who sat not far from me. There was something really evil about that guy, but I had no idea what. There was a girl next to me named Catarina, and we were just sitting there making small talk, the whole time that class was going on. I remember the teacher being really young and attractive, too. It turns out that Id been chosen to be a guinea pig for a prototype suit with metaphysical powers. It reminded me of the Iron Man suit, without the helmet. I got up to the front of the class, and I had to get shots and sterilized with all kinds of swabs, before putting the suit on. The guy that had been sitting near me was really pissed, because he had his heart set on getting the power of this suit, and felt he got robbed, because he was just so sure that he was going to get picked for it. He told me that hed kidnapped the mother of the girl that Id been talking to and, if I didnt give up the suit (so he could reign supreme and all that cliché stuff) he would kill her and whatnot. <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
I knew how bad this guy was, and I told him that there was no way that I was giving up the suit. The girl understood too, and knew, from this guys character, what kind of terror he would cause if he had the suit. The guy disclosed that he already had bio-enhancements and that he would take the suit by force, if he needed to. I didnt even really know what the suit could do, but we started to fight in the class room. The fight was really badass and intense. It was all physical, at first. This guy had metallic gloves on with Wolverine-type claws on them that emitted some purple type of electricity/energy, when he attacked with them. He was really outclassing me, because he seemed to have superior technology. That or I couldnt figure out how to work the suit I was wearing - or realize its potential.  Suddenly, I found it by accident. While he was attacking, I _willed him_, involuntarily, to stop. His body suddenly stopped in its tracks, like he hit a brick wall. I pushed forward with my mind, again, and he slowly began sliding backward. The suit was giving me telekinesis! (yet Another TK dream) <o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
With one hand, I motioned for his gloves to fly off of his hands. They did and landed near my feet. I continued to push him backward toward the wall and he kept trying to fight it. Finally, I changed my direction and began to pull my arms apart, as if I was holding him between my hands and trying to rip his body in half. He began to scream out in pain as if, at any moment, his body would tear in half like a piece of paper. Finally, he did some sort of return command, and his gloves flew back to him, slipping onto his hands. Having distracted me for a moment with that, he caused me to let go of my hold on him. Vowing to be back, he told me that hed sabotaged the sterilization shot that Id been given and that I now had a tracking node in me, and he would return, sometime, to take the suit that was rightfully his. Then he ran out the classroom door.<o:p></o:p>

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/20/2007*
Fragment - All I remember is that I was downtown and trying to park my car in one of the parking lots. It was $6 for parking, and I gave the parking lot $16 by mistake ( a 5 and a 10). When I realized what I did, I kept trying to get the $10 back from him, and he kept saying that I only gave him a 5 and a 1. Luckily, there was a cop standing not far from us, and he actually saw the money that I gave him, and he made the attendant give me back my money.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/25/2008**
"Serial Killer Fragment"*
Completely lost a lucid dream.  :Sad:  The only thing I remember is that there was a serial killer on the loose. He broke into my house and we had a bit of a showdown, but he couldn’t do anything to me because I was lucid and using TK against him. Unfortunately, that’s all I remember.

=======================

*01/30/2008**
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was camping with Todd, Joe and a bunch of the crew, by a lake. All I really remember about this part is that we were eating McDonald’s, while camping.

*Dream Two:
"Extra Credit"*

I was walking down Big Tree Road. I had a skateboard with me, but I think it was broken because I was just carrying it. I got to 17-92 and hung a right, walking all the way down to 434 (which is about a 10 mile trip, IRL). I had a bunch of books in one hand, and walked up to a large university that’s not really there, in waking life.

There was some kind of party going on, in the teachers’ living quarters (yes, there were teachers’ living quarters in this school), and one of the teachers kept hitting on me. She reminded me of somebody, but I can’t remember who. She conned me into coming into her room, asking me to help her get a light down off of a very large Christmas tree. I sat my stuff down on a shelf in the party area and went in to help her with the tree. Afterward, she tried to seduce me. I remember not wanting to get involved with the teacher, but I honestly can’t remember what happened. Next thing I do know, though, was that it was the next morning.

I was living her room and, when I went out into the party area, I picked up my stuff. I know there was also a bunch of other stuff mixed in with mine, and I didn’t take the time to check through it. I just kind of picked up everything and started walking out. While making my way out, I started noticing that I was being followed. People in black suits, that looked much like CIA agents, began tailing me through the campus, and I could hear their chatter, saying that I was carrying something that was “top secret.” By this time, I was getting curious, and wanted to know what it was, so instead of handing it over, I started moving faster, and trying to lose them. I had to go down an escalator, and they did some weird thing where they shut the escalator down and it somehow transformed where there were like 10ft drop-offs between each step, so I would inch over the edge of one and, since the steps were at an angle, I would slide down from one step to another. I got to the bottom and quickly made my way out of the building. Outside, I could see that people in military uniforms were beginning to join the chase, and I picked up the pace.

That’s all I remember.

----------


## Caradon

To bad you lost that Lucid! I hate when that happens.

That last dream was strange, but cool. Going from being seduced by a teacher, to hunted by The CIA. What a shift in plot.

----------


## Pancaka

that was a bad ass Iron Man type dream. The movie adaptation looks so kick ass. Can't wait for it.

----------


## Burns

> I smiled a weak smile at the doctor and told him that this wasn’t going to work. He asked me “Oh, and why not?” and I said “because this is a nightmare…and nightmares don't usually work on me, *because I’m a lucid dreamer, so go fuck yourself*.”



haha, this made me laugh!  ::lmao:: 





> [Edit: I just checked the thread again, and I didn't realize that this dream actually happened the night before Burns made her thread. Not only is this a hell of a "coincidence," in itself, but it also leaves me with no logical reason for why I had such a screwed up dream.  ]



Whoa, freaky weird!  ::shock:: 

*looks around to see if Oneironaut is watching her*

----------


## Moonbeam

> I was walking down Big Tree Road. I had a skateboard with me, but I think it was broken because I was just carrying it. I got to 17-92 and hung a right, walking all the way down to 434 (which is about a 10 mile trip, IRL).



I've had those dreams, where I'm walking and walking and it seems like miles and miles.

Hey, O, I was thinking about something.  The other night, I beat that dinosaur unconscious with a shovel, and then I chopped its head off with a hatchet.  That is not something I usually do!  I didn't realize until later that I think my SC is finally starting to absorb the lessons of your dreams... ::bowdown:: (Friggin took me long enough!)

----------


## mark

Hey man sorry I have not been in hear for a while, time restraints make it difficult to get round everyones DJ





> *01/25/2008**
> "Serial Killer Fragment"*



ah shame about that mate, I hate it when that happens. That fragment sounds like it could have been a great dream to.





> *Dream Two:*



ha ha I like that the teacher tried to seduce you lol and clearly she succeeded as you woke up the next morning there ha  :wink2:  good stuff

It must have been slightly freaky when the CIA followed you, I dont blame you for being curious about the top secret thing....I wish you found out what it was  ::D: 

That escalator is such a surreal and great image! was it fun sliding down them?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> To bad you lost that Lucid! I hate when that happens.



Yeah, I can't stand when that happens. I remember it being a pretty awesome dream, too.  :Sad: 






> that was a bad ass Iron Man type dream. The 
>   movie adaptation looks so kick ass. Can't wait for it.



Hell yeah. That movie is going to be badass. The suit looks amazing, and I love the parts in the trailers where show him flying and breaking the sound barrier.  ::cooler:: 





> *looks around to see if Oneironaut is watching her*



Hey, Burns!  ::content:: 
Iiiiiiii ssseeeeee yoooouuuuuuu.  :Peek:  Haha.
But, yeah, that was definitely weird - both the dream and the coincidental timing.
And thanks for stopping in here. I thought you might get a kick out of that dream! Lol.





> Hey, O, I was thinking about something. The other night, I beat that dinosaur unconscious with a shovel, and then I chopped its head off with a hatchet. That is not something I usually do! I didn't realize until later that I think my SC is finally starting to absorb the lessons of your dreams...(Friggin took me long enough!)



Haha. I'm rubbing off on you, Moonbeam.  ::cooler::  You'll be combating ninjas and taking down space aliens in no time! Lmao.





> Hey man sorry I have not been in hear for a while, time restraints make it difficult to get round everyones DJ



It's cool, man. I haven't had very much time to check out everyone's DJ's either. I'm just now beginning to be able to make my rounds. 





> ha ha I like that the teacher tried to seduce you lol and clearly she succeeded as you woke up the next morning there ha  good stuff
> 
> It must have been slightly freaky when the CIA followed you, I dont blame you for being curious about the top secret thing....I wish you found out what it was 
> 
> That escalator is such a surreal and great image! was it fun sliding down them?



Lol. Yeah, the part with the teacher was great. She just wouldn't leave me alone. Haha. I guess I finally just gave in. Hahaha. Being followed by the people in the black suits was more exciting than it was freaky. I had this huge grin on my face the whole time. Lol. And yeah, the escalator part was really cool. It was like sliding down some weird structure that flat layers, every dozen feet or so, so you slip over the edge of one layer, slide down to the next, and repeat till you get all the way do the bottom. It was fun. Heh.

*02/02/2008
"Against the Window"*

I was in a grocery store with Jesse, Bruce, my ex and a few other friends of ours. My memory of going through the store is really blurry, but I remember somebody stopping me and saying "...Greg?" when I walked by the bathroom. It was Mark, another member of our old crew, that I haven't seen in like 6 years. We all walked around the store talking to each other, because most of us actually live in different cities, now, and we haven't been together as a group in over a decade. I remember congratulation Jesse because he is getting married this May.

Later, we were walking the streets (I think I had a bike, actually, but I'm not sure). I ended up meeting this gorgeous girl with red hair, and she decided to tag along with us. Sooner or later, I'd broken away from the group, and her and I were back at her apartment. For a while, we were just laying around with each other, talking, and it was easy to see that mutual feelings were beginning to come on, _really_ strongly.  It wasn't long before we were in her room, stripping each other down. We started off really slow, kissing all over each other (emphasis on "_all_ over"  :Hi baby: ) and by the time we actually got to having sex, we were both so heated that it was some of the best dream sex that I've _ever_ had. _Fuckin Phenomenal_ (no pun intended. haha.)

Where her bed was positioned, her window was right where the headboard would be if she had one, and the more I did her, the further I drove her up toward the window, until she was practically pressed up against it. Suddenly...she fell through it! And when I say fell through it, I mean, as if it was a hologram, she just phased through it, blinds and all - and we were on like the 5th floor of her apartment building so, without looking out the window, I knew that she'd fallen down to the street. A few moments passed, and she was suddenly back in the room. We'd continued going at it, like nothing happened. Then, the room door opened, and there was a young boy, about 5, standing in the doorway. Surprised, I was like "...who's that?" She said "Oh, that's just my son." Then, another boy, slightly older, walked up beside him. "And that's my other son," she said. Then, _another_ boy walked up beside them, a little older than the first two. "And that's my _other_ son." 

I was like  ::shock:: 

We were covered by the sheets, and the boys came in the room, obviously wanting to play. I was _really_ disconcerted by the fact that she had so many kids, and was obviously younger than I was, because I was thinking about trying to form some kind of relationship with this girl, and this was definitely a surprise. In my head, I was think "no way...this can't be happening...this isn't right..." and I remembered what happened about her having fallen out the window. I knew this had to be a dream. As the boys streamed into the room, one of them had a little toy gun that he was aiming at me and pretending to shoot. I held up one finger, pointing at the gun, and flicked it to the side. The gun suddenly flew out of his hand and smacked into the wall on the other side of the room, confirming that I was dreaming. 

I woke up shortly after that, really disappointed about the chick having not been real, regardless of her 3 kids, because she was amazing. 

...Oh well.  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

ha ha ha that is just brilliant! especially the part leading up to the falling out the window  ::rolllaugh:: 

That part with the kids was shocking lol I can just feel the WTF moment  ::lol::  

lol your dreams are always so funny ha ha

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ha ha ha that is just brilliant! especially the part leading up to the falling out the window 
> 
> That part with the kids was shocking lol I can just feel the WTF moment  
> 
> lol your dreams are always so funny ha ha



Hahaha. Yeah, that one was a trip. It didn't even hit me about how weird it was that she fell through the window, until I became lucid. It was just kinda like "ffwwwmmppph" and she was gone.  ::lmao::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Realized how much I miss having my journal in one spot, so I brought it back together.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/03/2008**
Fragment:*
All I remember is that I was in my old neighborhood, and Joe was driving his van. For some reason, he was chasing me in it, while I was running around. I kept hiding from him in people's garages, and trying to get away, but he was always right on my ass, no matter where I went.

----------


## mark

> Hahaha. Yeah, that one was a trip. It didn't even hit me about how weird it was that she fell through the window, until I became lucid. It was just kinda like "ffwwwmmppph" and she was gone.



ha ha yeah dream logic is strange, I wounder why we dont ever realize those things are unusual 





> *02/03/2008**
> Fragment:*
> All I remember is that I was in my old neighborhood, and Joe was driving his van. For some reason, he was chasing me in it, while I was running around. I kept hiding from him in people's garages, and trying to get away, but he was always right on my ass, no matter where I went.



You get chased alot in your dreams, sounds fun  ::D:  I have always thought that getting chased have been the best dreams

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You get chased alot in your dreams,



Yeah, I wonder why that is. I've always had dreams where I'm getting chased, ever since I was kid. But, then again, I've always been the kind of person that lives with more of a defensive philosophy than an offensive one. So that probably has a lot to do with it.

I agree, though; dreams where I'm getting chased are usually the most exciting...not to mention more satisfying, when fighting back.  :Boxing:  Haha.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/04/2008
Fragment:*
All I remember is that I was visiting someone, and we were sitting around and watching movies. She had a baby laying down somewhere and she asked me if I would pick him up and put him on the bed. When I did, he somehow fell off. I noticed that it was really weird (like the window incident from the previous dream), but it wasn't enough to make me lucid. I just picked him up and put him back on the bed. I sat back down with my friend and we started watching movies again. 

There was one we watched where someone was going up to a door that was enchanted with some kind of spell. When they got too close to the door, the stone doors morphed and two arms just kind of formed out of it, grabbing the person and wrapping around him, pulling him up against the door in a bear-hug type of fashion, and trapping him in the stone.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/04/2008**
"The Giant Battle"*

We were sitting around, in what looked like my old house's living room, watching football. I can't remember who all was there, but I think it was my mom, aunt, cousins and my mom's boyfriend. For a while, that's about all we were doing, and I remember talking to Jim (mom's boyfriend) about some of the modern football video games that are out.

At some point, the scene on t.v. changed into a movie, and the screen began to sort of draw me in to it (which seems to happen often). This movie was something along the likes of the Lord of the Rings, and there was a huge war going on. It was night out, and there was little more than the light of a massive moon illuminating the area. The battle was taking place on a mountain range, and the scene was centered around two snow-covered peaks, connected by a large rope bridge. There was a blizzard blowing in, so the white was blotting out a lot of the scene, but there was still enough visibility to see what was going on.

On each of these peaks sat the two opposing sides of the battle. Also, behind each of the armies there was an enormous statute - kind of like gargoyles - each one representing the two clans. They were absolutely _gigantic_, towering high over the peaks, themselves, and shaped like mythical monsters of some sort. The two armies began streaming toward each other from either side of the rope bridge, screaming out their battle cries. They met in the middle, seemingly thousands of feet above the ground, and had a brawl on the rope bridge, bodies dropping off of the structure constantly. 

The most amazing thing was that, in the middle of the fight - which began to look like a stalemate because there were just too many people trying to fight on this one bridge - the two enormous statues (which were once stoic and doing what statues do) just _stood up_. They had their weapons in their hands, and growled at each other from across the peaks, running down their respective hills, parallel to the rope bridge, and clashed in the middle just as their human counterparts did. It was amazing to see this two huge golems fighting each other in the backdrop of the human battle, both of them so tall that, even with the bridge being so high, it only came up to about their shoulders. 

I don't necessarily remember an end to the dream, though.

*Dream Two:
"Fireworks Gone Wild"*

I was staying in a dorm with my buddy Jim (not mom's boyfriend) and some roommates. There wasn't too much that went on in most of this dream, aside from just seeming to live an ordinary dorm life. I do remember us deciding to go for pizza one morning, and something really funny happened in the pizza place, but I have no idea what it was.

Later, at night, we were in one of the main halls of the campus and were being ushered out, because it was night time and they had to close the place down. While we were slowly making our way out, they shut off all the lights and everything, so security pretty much rushed us out the door. When we got outside, I saw the sky lighting up in the distance. I saw objects flying up in the sky and asked what was going on. Someone said they were just starting a fireworks show (though the fireworks didn't look like any I'd seen). My friends and I started walking toward the dorms, watching the display that was off to one side, when there was obviously a malfunction with the fireworks. Some of multi-shot mortars were coming down to the ground before the final bursts went off. They started falling into the crowds and then exploding like they were still in the air, sending people (us included) scattering, trying to run away from the explosions.

The last thing I remember is having to jump a few small ditches of water, to get to where we were going. When I tried to jump one of them, I tripped on the other side and feel on my face in the grass. When I tried to get up, it felt like someone had kicked up the gravity to about 5g's and, no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't get back up to me feet because it felt like someone was sitting on my back.

That's all I remember.

----------


## Caradon

That giant battle must have been a great dream to see. I love that kind of stuff. I need to learn how to enter medieval fantasy settings in Lucids. It's my favorite place.

Crazy fireworks dream. I can imagine how intense it must have been, when they started falling into the crowed and exploding.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That giant battle must have been a great dream to see. I love that kind of stuff. I need to learn how to enter medieval fantasy settings in Lucids. It's my favorite place.
> 
> Crazy fireworks dream. I can imagine how intense it must have been, when they started falling into the crowed and exploding.



Yeah, the giant battle was incredible. I think I'm going to try to composite a picture with Terragen and Photoshop to try to depict it. (Much Later) I've got a pic picked out to place in here, but it definitely doesn't do it justice. Heh.

And yeah, the fireworks dream was crazy. You should check out the video I just posted in the "DV's Most Amazing Videos" thread. It's the one where I got the picture that I'm going to put up for this dream, and it's pretty much exactly what the dream felt like....without the epic music, of course. Hehe.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*Lost Fragment*
Just remembered a fragment from a few days ago. I had a dream that my wisdom tooth was coming out. It was loose, but still hanging on by the gum, which had grown over top of half of the tooth, and the nerve. I kept messing with it, to try to work it loose, but it just wouldn't come out, so finally I had to get up the courage to just _yank_ it. It was uncomfortable, but didn't really hurt all that bad.

I don't even know exactly which day I had this dream, but it was somewhere within the past 3 or 4 days. I just suddenly remember the experience.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I hate having dreams about my teeth. They always end up with my teeth crumbling and chipping really badly in my mouth due to being very weak. They always feel so real and it scares the shit out of me! 

Funny, though, when I got my wisdom teeth out in real life, I woke up crying and I don't know why!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I hate having dreams about my teeth. They always end up with my teeth crumbling and chipping really badly in my mouth due to being very weak. They always feel so real and it scares the shit out of me! 
> 
> Funny, though, when I got my wisdom teeth out in real life, I woke up crying and I don't know why!



Hey, Meg.  :smiley: 

You know, for being one of the most archetypal dream signs there are (or so I've seen) I don't have very many teeth dreams. They usually do suck, though, when I have them.

----------


## Pancaka

I think I've only had two tooth dreams. In one, my teeth and my mother's teeth came out of our gums, connected only by wooden pegs. They all fell out in the middle of the store and we were trying to pick them up.

----------


## NeAvO

Your recall still astonishes me! I loved that giants dream! I need a war dream like that. Seriously though, with your dreams you should make a movie!  :tongue2:  Hell I'd even finance the film for ya  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I think I've only had two tooth dreams. In one, my teeth and my mother's teeth came out of our gums, connected only by wooden pegs. They all fell out in the middle of the store and we were trying to pick them up.



Haha. That sounds like an awkward experience.  ::chuckle:: 
The first dream I remember having my teeth come out was (typically) crazy. Two of my friends and I were werewolves, and we got into a brawl with a whole pack of other werewolves, and it was just an all out war against them. We got pretty messed up, but ended up getting away. When we went back to our human forms and were driving away from the mountains, we were still all bloody and bruised from the fight. I looked in the side-view mirror and, because of the battle, all of my teeth were bloody and loose, and I began pulling them out one by one. 

After that, I began having them a lil more often, but I wouldn't say I have them a lot.





> Your recall still astonishes me! I loved that giants dream! I need a war dream like that. Seriously though, with your dreams you should make a movie!  Hell I'd even finance the film for ya



Ooh...I might have to take you up on that, one of these days. Hehehe. 
I'd love to make short films out of my dream journal. Once I get good at 3D animation, I'm definitely going to be working on that.  ::cooler:: 
Hehe.

============================

*02/06/2008
"Wasp"*

All I remember is that I was walking down the street with a few people, and there was a big fuckin wasp that kept hovering around us. (I _hate_ those things.) Bastard was like 4 inches long, and kept buzzing around all of our faces. Some of the girls started freaking out, and I told them not to swat at it, because messing with them pretty much ensures that they're going to attack you. 

We kept walking, and it came over to me, and started buzzing around my face, too. I just kept my cool, but was getting nervous, hoping this big bastard wouldn't sting me. It landed upside down on the bill of my hat, and started crawling around it. Then it started moving toward my face. I stopped walking and felt it crawl down my forehead and over my right eyelid. Finally, I couldn't take it and swatted lightly at it, not really trying to hit it but just trying to scare it away from my face. I figured that, if I was going to get stung, I would rather take my chance trying to get away from it, than getting stung in the eye. It began following me, as I started walking more quickly, but I don't remember whether or not it actually ended up stinging me.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

::makeitstop::  I HATE WASPS AND HORNETS AND BEES!!!! THEY CREEP ME OUT AND SCARE THE SHIT OUT OF ME!!!  ::damnit::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I HATE WASPS AND HORNETS AND BEES!!!! THEY CREEP ME OUT AND SCARE THE SHIT OUT OF ME!!!



Same here. =/
I used to be deathly afraid of them. Then, I learned about the whole "staying still" thing, by experience, when one of them flew in my uniform at an ROTC field meet and I couldn't move.  ::shock::  
Now, I still hate them, but I can actually stay calm while they buzz around me, instead of flailing around and running like a little girl. Lol.

----------


## mark

:Eek:  dam wasps are my biggest fear!!  ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> dam wasps are my biggest fear!!



Yeah. They still make my skin crawl.  ::?: 
Don't know if you've read it anywhere else on the forum, cause I've told the story before, but imagine this:

You're standing for inspection at an annual ROTC competition, and you realize that there is a wasp (actually I can't remember if it was a wasp or a bee, but whatever) crawling up your arm. If you move, your entire time loses points, and may lose the event, so you stay still. The wasp/be crawls up your arm and into your sleeve, then from your sleeve to your chest, circles around in there for a while and then flies out the collar of your shirt.  :Eek:  
I about pissed myself. Lol. But I was never _quite_ as afraid of them, after that.

On a lighter note, I got the task done, last night!  :boogie: 
=================================

*02/07/2008
Dream One:
"Demon Boy / Basic Task Completed" - (w/ Dream Incubation)*

(It had been a while since I'd tried dream incubation, so I decided to try to incubate the first thing that came to mind, which was a sex dream.)
The first thing I remember was walking through a neighborhood, at night. I came to a cul-de-sac, and ran into this really cute, thick-bodied sista with her hair pulled back in a pony-tail, and we started talking, outside of her house. She invited me in, and it was pretty much downhill, from there. We went at it for a while, in her room. It was good, but nothing really remarkable, really.

Shortly after that, I found myself walking through her house. I can't remember if she was asleep, or just wasn't around, but I was alone for a while. That is until I felt the presence of someone following me around. When I turned around to try to get a glimpse of this person, a hand reached out and grabbed me by the wrist. It _burned_ on my skin like a hot iron (but the pain was dilluted). The arm was covered in blood, and attached to a young boy with a wicked grin on his face. He started attacking me, clawing at me with these really sharp fingers (his actual fingers, not finger nails). He began to disappear and reappear, kind of like teleporting, and though I can't remember him actually saying it, he made it clear that he was a demon, and continued assaulting me. Just when he was really beginning to wear me down, I realized that this was all a dream.

I grabbed a hold of him and we began to grapple a little bit, then I slung him back over my shoulder, making him crash through the wall behind me. The sky had turned to day, and sunlight poured in through the hole. I flew out of the house and landed in the front yard, just as the demon was picking himself up. I brought my arms down at my sides and tried to create an energy blast, but I couldn't get it to work, no matter how hard I visualized. Instead, reached one hand out and picked up a large section of the lawn soil with telekinesis and slung it at him, smashing him over the head with it, to stun him. Then, seeing that my TK was still affective, I pushed a hand out toward him, using a "force" type of push and making him fly across the lawn and crash into the outside of the house.

I don't remember if we continued fighting or not, but the next thing I remember is flying around, looking for something else to do (and someone else to have sex with, actually  :tongue2: ). I looked at my hands to try to keep the dream stablized, and was surprised at how normal they looked. There were a few scratches on them, after having just gotten into the fight, but they looked normal, otherwise. Since there really weren't any people around the neighborhood, I practiced my flight control, and was having a little trouble controlling my speed. I couldn't really accelerate like I wanted to.

It was then that I thought about the task of the month. The first DC I came across was a man that was standing outside his house, watering his plants. I landed in his driveway and said "Hey, tell me something about myself that I don't know." He looked at me and replied "You're a dream character" with this really goofy grin on his face. I didn't really feel like getting into a debate with him, so I just kinda rolled my eyes at him and flew off to find something else to do. I figured that was good enough, since I at least asked and got an answer.

Don't really remember anything after that.


*Dream (Frag) Two:
"Attack Dogs"*

I really wish I could remember more of this one. It was on some huge complex, like a school campus or something, and we were being invaded. I can't even remember who we were being invaded by, other that what their silouhettes looked like. I don't remember if they were living, undead, soldiers, aliens or what. The only thing I _do_ remember is that they had dogs with them. Whether they were living dogs or undead dogs like in Resident Evil, I don't remember. Whoever could find them had guns, and we were trying to defend ourselves.

I was sticking close to a group of my friends, and there was a girl with me that I obviously cared about. She seemed really familiar, but I don't know who she might have been. Anyway, at one point, we'd gotten broken away from the group, and were running across a courtyard. The girl had gotten injured and, when I turned back to see that she'd fallen behind, I saw a group of three or four dogs sprinting across the courtyard, straight toward us. I ran toward them and the girl, frantically helping her to her feet. I fired off a handfull of shots from this little 9mm that I had, and the dogs just seemed to zig-zag around the bullets, without losing pace, still closing in on us.

We began running again, and I had to help her along, because she was limping. I could practically feel the dogs getting closer and closer, running at full speed. We reached a heavy door to get back into the building, rushed through it and slammed it closed just as the dogs crashed up against it, from the other side.

There was a lot more to this dream, but I don't really remember the rest.

----------


## Twoshadows

> You're standing for inspection at an annual ROTC competition, and you realize that there is a wasp (actually I can't remember if it was a wasp or a bee, but whatever) crawling up your arm. If you move, your entire time loses points, and may lose the event, so you stay still. The wasp/be crawls up your arm and into your sleeve, then from your sleeve to your chest, circles around in there for a while and then flies out the collar of your shirt.  
> I about pissed myself. Lol. But I was never _quite_ as afraid of them, after that.



 ::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::  I would just die...






> Instead, reached one hand out and picked up a large section of the lawn soil with telekinesis and slung it at him, smashing him over the head with it, to stun him. Then, seeing that my TK was still affective, I pushed a hand out toward him, using a "force" type of push and making him fly across the lawn and crash into the outside of the house



So Cool. So Oneironaut... ::D: . No wonder we all look up to you. You make it look so easy...






> You're a dream character"





It's true, I've seen you many times in _my_ dreams.... ::D: 

Good job on getting the Task done.

----------


## Xoffen

Nice dream i like how you fight maybe it was something attacking you tring to get you off guuard in your sleep make anybody mad lately? but yeah nice fight

my quote failed after i posted sorry i ment the dream where you ended up flying and asking the ? of month

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> So Cool. So Oneironaut.... No wonder we all look up to you. You make it look so easy...





Hehe. Thanks, TS. 
That failed energy blast was pretty frustrating, though. I'm going to have to work on that.
 




> It's true, I've seen you many times in _my_ dreams....
> 
> Good job on getting the Task done.



Hmmmm...You know, I didn't even think of it like that. Haha. I guess he _wasn't_ just talking nonsense, after all.  ::chuckle:: 

And thanks!





> Nice dream i like how you fight maybe it was something attacking you tring to get you off guuard in your sleep make anybody mad lately? but yeah nice fight
> 
> my quote failed after i posted sorry i ment the dream where you ended up flying and asking the ? of month



Oh, that's ok. I figured that was the one you were talking about.  :smiley: 
And thanks. But no, I definitely haven't made anybody mad, lately...
...at least...I don't think so... :paranoid:  Hehe.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hehe. Thanks, TS. 
> That failed energy blast was pretty frustrating, though. I'm going to have to work on that.
> [/color]



Yeah, but I've seen you do that before. And that is way cool. One day I'm going to do that too. We need that as a TOTM.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yeah, but I've seen you do that before. And that is way cool. One day I'm going to do that too. We need that as a TOTM.



That would be dope. I agree. We should have a "conjure up an energy blast" TotM. Even members that have great control seem to have trouble with this, every now and then. I think it would be interesting to share what kind (/how big) of blasts we could make.  :smiley:

----------


## Xoffen

> That would be dope. I agree. We should have a "conjure up an energy blast" TotM. Even members that have great control seem to have trouble with this, every now and then. I think it would be interesting to share what kind (/how big) of blasts we could make.



when doing it think that its like your own energy and push it out from your gut into a ball in your hands than experiment with it. thats what i can say to help

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on getting the task done! And I loved that force push. I don't think I ever tried that. I usually just levitate them away. Or force them to walk away. Going to have to remember to try that.

Let me know if you make that picture of the giant battle. I don't want to  miss seeing that. I didn't know there was a dream views most amazing videos thread. I'll check that out one of these days. Going into the busy part of my week. Won't have much time until Monday.

----------


## bradysimpson

i was at my nanas when it was night and i went down stairs to see this wolf/ dog thing was ripping up downstairs so i ran upstairs it followed me so i pushed  it down stairs it fell with a yelp finally i got to the top to the stairs to the door i ran in and slammed it shut the wolf or dog thing rammed against the door 5 times then i got in and i woke up howzat for freaky :boogie:

----------


## mark

::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  crap! that wasp story is a nightmare!! I have no idea what a ROTC is but if i was in it I would have lost for the team and ran away lol

The worst one I ever seen was this: When we were young my and my cousin were climbing on our shed roof, my cousin jumped if and his foot went straight into a wasp nest. He got stung shit loads, they were all over him and I think he even got stung on his balls!  ::shock:: 

Nice one on the lucid mate, that fight with the demon was great! and nice one on the task to  :boogie:

----------


## Moonbeam

> It was then that I thought about the task of the month. The first DC I came across was a man that was standing outside his house, watering his plants. I landed in his driveway and said "Hey, tell me something about myself that I don't know." He looked at me and replied "You're a dream character" with this really goofy grin on his face. I didn't really feel like getting into a debate with him, so I just kinda rolled my eyes at him and flew off to find something else to do. I figured that was good enough, since I at least asked and got an answer.





 ::shock::  What if it's true?!  ::chuckle::  Congrats.





> Whether they were living dogs or undead dogs like in Resident Evil, I don't remember.



 :Eek:  I hated those dogs.

O, I went on a killing spree in a semi-lucid last night.  Partly because I got inspired from watching Heroes, I think, but also partly because of my new-found dream-violence abilities.  I think I've got it down pretty well now; DC's have to fear me instead of the other way around.  ::D:  Thanks to you.   ::bowdown::  It takes me a long time to acquire a dream skill, but I think once I've got it, it will stick.  Now to work on that energy blast, and TK.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> when doing it think that its like your own energy and push it out from your gut into a ball in your hands than experiment with it. thats what i can say to help



Oh, yeah, I definitely know how to do it. It's just that I have trouble with it, every now and then. It's like sometimes I either concentrate too hard, or I'm just plain not focused enough. It depends. Thanks for the suggestion.  :smiley: 





> i was at my nanas when it was night and i went down stairs to see this wolf/ dog thing was ripping up downstairs so i ran upstairs it followed me so i pushed  it down stairs it fell with a yelp finally i got to the top to the stairs to the door i ran in and slammed it shut the wolf or dog thing rammed against the door 5 times then i got in and i woke up howzat for freaky



Heh. Yeah, that's definitely a bit on the freaky side.  ::D:  It reminds me of a dream I had where I lived in a cabin and this werewolf would come around, every full moon, and slam up against our front door, trying to get in the house. It actually got in, though, and mauled me half-to-death, turning me into a werewolf later in the dream. Heh. It was a crazy one. One of my favorites, actually.





> crap! that wasp story is a nightmare!! I have no idea what a ROTC is but if i was in it I would have lost for the team and ran away lol
> 
> The worst one I ever seen was this: When we were young my and my cousin were climbing on our shed roof, my cousin jumped if and his foot went straight into a wasp nest. He got stung shit loads, they were all over him and I think he even got stung on his balls! 
> 
> Nice one on the lucid mate, that fight with the demon was great! and nice one on the task to



Thanks.  ::cooler:: 
ROTC is a high school class that gets your prepared for a branch of the military. You get to do a lot of the things that they do, and stuff like that. I was on the armed exhibition drill team (the one where they spin the rifles around and whatnot), and we go to competitions against other schools, and they are just like military events.

And OUCH @ that story. A sting in the balls is never a good thing. Hahaha. Although my best friend's ex-girlfriend told us a story about when she was a little girl, a wasp got stuck in her cotton candy and stung her on the inside of her mouth!!  ::shock:: 





> [/color]
> 
>  What if it's true?!  Congrats.



Haha. Yeah, I didn't even wanna be bothered with the possibility, during the dream. I'm just like "pfff..whatever, man, and just kept on going. Lol."





> I hated those dogs.



Me too. In the game, they got on my damned nerves, and in the movie they were just plain freaky. Haha.





> O, I went on a killing spree in a semi-lucid last night.  Partly because I got inspired from watching Heroes, I think, but also partly because of my new-found dream-violence abilities.  I think I've got it down pretty well now; DC's have to fear me instead of the other way around.  Thanks to you.   It takes me a long time to acquire a dream skill, but I think once I've got it, it will stick.  Now to work on that energy blast, and TK.



NICE!!!  ::goodjob2:: 
Moonbeam has ascended!  ::ninja:: 
I'm definitely going to check out your journal soon!

=====================

And I had a long stretch of crazy dreams, last night. I'll update shortly.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Epic Dream Journal.

----------


## Pancaka

> Epic Dream Journal.









> Me too. In the game, they got on my damned nerves, and in the movie they were just plain freaky. Haha.



 RE 4 was so good. I got freaked out by regenerators a lot. Freaky bastards...







> Same here. =/
> Then, I learned about the whole "staying still" thing, by experience, when one of them flew in my uniform at an ROTC field meet and I couldn't move.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. Thanks, guys.


*02/08/2008
"Fergie-Ferg"*

(Had some B6 before bed and a _really_ vivid dream.)
I was at some sort of parent/teacher event at a children’s school. I don’t remember whether or not Cierra was there, though. We were all watching the kids get up and do these presentations for the crowds, and I just remember being unbelievably bored. We had to sit on the tile floor while watching the show, and I kept making goofy faces at the kids around me, and making them laugh, when we were all supposed to be watching the show. While I was sitting down, Indian-style, I suddenly began sliding on the floor, like it was made of ice. No matter what I tried, I couldn’t stop myself, and the kids around me just started cracking up laughing, because they thought I was doing it on purpose. Soon after, they started doing it too, as if imitating me. 

Later, the show was over, and all the parents and teachers were hanging around, mingling with each other. I’d begun to suspect I was dreaming, because of what had happened with the floor, moments earlier. However, I’d taken the B6, and everything was just so vivid that I couldn’t tell. I tried the finger-through-palm reality check like 6 times, while I was walking down the hall, and I just couldn’t push my finger through. Even so, I was _beyond_ suspicious that I might be dreaming. (I didn’t even think of the breathe-through-nose RC) When the RC continuously failed, I tried one more thing while walking down the hall, I looked up at a post-it note on the wall, and tried to rip it down with telekinesis. It snapped down off of the board, as if I pulled it off with my fingers, and I now knew I was dreaming. I didn’t really have anything planned for my lucidity so, since I was surrounded by MILFs, I decided to pick one out of the crowd. Heh.

I walked into another room, and two chicks were lying on the floor, as if this was some type of slumber party. One of them was Fergie from the _Black Eyed Peas_. I sat down on the floor and we started chit-chatting. Shortly after, I reached behind my back and manifested a guitar. She started singing, I started playing, and we sounded great together. Between songs, I was tuning my guitar. Her friend spoke up and said something like “you guys sound awesome,” and Fergie looked over and said “…I didn’t even realize you were here!” We laughed and I started re-tuning my guitar again (which had a weird tuning mechanism on the neck, that isn’t on real guitars) while Fergie slipped over to her friend, and they started whispering to each other. Fergie was saying something about other guys that she had designs on, and her friend was saying stuff like “Yeah yeah, well you need to forget about all of that, because this guy is amazing!” talking about me. I couldn’t help but grin at that, as I sat and tuned my guitar.

After that, we started hanging out a lot more, during the gathering, and it was cool just having Fergie to hang out with.Somewhere around here, my lucidity faded, and we were all outside. There was a party going on, outside of the school, and all of the parents were allowed to drink. There was almost a fight between our group and a bunch of “thugs” a few yards away, but this really witty guy in our group made them all look ridiculous. Then, Fergie started drinking…A LOT. I mean this girl was just _destroying_ the beer. She couldn’t even stand up straight and kept pounding booze like there was no tomorrow. Shortly after that, she staggered over to a trash can and projectile vomited like there was a fire hose full of Dijon mustard in her mouth. LOL! This was a big enough trash can, and she still couldn’t keep it all inside. It was enough to make me realize, once again, that I was dreaming. Then, obviously exhausted from having just puked up half her body-weight, Fergie just sat down on the grass, near the trash can, covered in her own vomit. 

With Fergie having ruined any sex-appeal that she’d previously had, and my remembering that this was all a dream, I just left her on the ground and walked off to find something else to do.

I don’t remember anything after that, though.

*02/09/2008**
"Working Girls"*

I was down in the hood, in Orlando. I don’t remember my initial intention for being out there, but I remember walking by these two girls standing on the corner. What’s funny is that, instead of being prostitutes, or drug dealers, these girls were trying to sell themselves off as stand-up comedians. They were competing with each other and kept getting in my face and trying to tell me jokes. Finally, in the mood for a laugh, I gave in and decided to give one of them my time. I paid her $20 up front (which was f’ckin crazy. Lol.) and sat there and listened to her tell jokes for about an hour (dream time). The thing was…she wasn’t very good. I told her that I wanted $10 back, because I have no problem paying for the performance, but it definitely wasn’t worth $20. She said that she’d “have to talk to her ‘manager,” and I followed her to a nearby house where a bunch of big guys were outside playing football in the yard. I went up to them and told them what was going on, and then he called his mom out to give him change for me. (Lol) He was like “Haha…you paid $20 to hear her tell jokes? Nah, man. That was a little too much..haha…here you go” and he gave me my change.

When I was about to leave, another one of the guys said that they had some really good bud for cheap, so I decided to stick around to buy some.

======================
Still catching up, again. I'll have more later.

----------


## mark

Ha that fergie dream is cool! it must have been great when she was saying how great you were. Ha ha I laughed at the projectile Vommiting that is just great  ::lol:: 

And yeah I would have thought the same about her sex appeal lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ha that fergie dream is cool! it must have been great when she was saying how great you were. Ha ha I laughed at the projectile Vommiting that is just great 
> 
> And yeah I would have thought the same about her sex appeal lol



Hahaha. Yeah, there's something about a chick flopping down on the ground in front of a trashcan, covered in her own puke, that just doesn't seem to scream "You know you want me!"  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool dream!  I see the guitar contest is inspiring you.  Were you playing something that you know IRL, or an original composition? 

Too bad about the all the puking.  :tongue2:

----------


## Pancaka

lol. "destroyed" the beer. priceless.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Cool dream! I see the guitar contest is inspiring you. Were you playing something that you know IRL, or an original composition?



Basically I was just improvising a bunch of chord progressions, but she was somehow anticipating my changes and just singing along perfectly, staying in harmony.  :smiley: 





> Too bad about the all the puking.



Hahaha. Yeah, I know right? And some gentleman I am...I didn't even offer to hold her hair for her. LMFAO!  ::lmao:: 





> lol. "destroyed" the beer. priceless.



Hehe. Yeah, man. It was damn near _supernatural_, the way she was chugging those things. Lol.

*02/10/2008
"Snake-bit"*

I was in my old room, at night. I think I was getting out of bed or something, because all of the lights were off. When I’d reached down to get something, I found out that there was a snake in my room. It struck and bit me on the hand but, instead of recoiling, it latched on to my hand with its fangs. Then, the body of the snake whipped up and coiled around my forearm. As much as I tried, I couldn’t get it off, so I kind of staggered through the house with this thing wrapped around me, trying to pull away from it. I went out the back door and grabbed the snake with my free hand, stripping it off of my arm and slinging into the grass.

I looked down the street at JQ’s old house, and saw a bunch of my friends (and people I didn’t know) hanging out in her driveway. I couldn’t figure out why, but I was feeling particularly light on my feet, and I kept doing b-twists (which I can’t do in IRL). My ex was there, too, and her and SH ended up getting in a car with a bunch of guys that weren’t really a part of our group, and going off to a party, somewhere. 

The dream skipped ahead, and it was the next day. Jesse, Todd, Joe(I think) and Jesse were going to McDonalds and, for some reason, Jesse was driving my car. At McD’s, some kid won a contest where he got all kinds of shit like a PlasmaTV, radio equipment and a lot of money. I remember it taking me forever to get my food. Something like 15 minutes. Todd’s parents were there, and the whole time I was waiting they were all talking about football. After eating, we went outside and started throwing a football in the parking lot. I can’t remember who threw it but, one time, the football flew up in the air, toward me, and smacked a bird, knocking it out of the sky.


*Dream Two:
"Burnout"*

I was in a motorcycle and sporting goods shop. I’d gone outside to test drive a Suzuki sports bike, which was badass. I was sitting on it and holding the front brake, gunning the engine and letting the back tire spin, smoking it while I made the ass-end swivel back and forth with the skid. After having enough fun, I went back inside. There was a smoking-hot clerk working there, so I just started BSing with her for a little while. It was a really small building and we were the only ones in the store, so it was a great time to flirt for a bit. While I was in the middle of talking to her, this _other_ girl walked in, a customer, who was even hotter than the clerk. She came to the counter and the three of us just started chattin with each other.

===========
More to come...still.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/12/2008**
"Crazy Drunken Family"*

I was hanging out with some wild, redneck family. We were in a backwoods kinda town, at night, and were getting completely hammered. This family had some sort of fixation with doing really dangerous shit, while drunk, and so, while I was still having fun with them, I was kind of keeping my distance. Drinking what looked like Jack Daniels, out of the bottle, one guy pulled out a pistol and started shooting at the propane tank beneath his BBQ grill. The bullets kept sparking off of the cylinder, but wouldn’t explode. Rowdy as ever, another family member got on top of their pick up struck and started dumping gasoline all over it, yelling “WOOOOOOOOOO!!!” like the drunken lunatic he was. After he got off, one of the women, just as drunk, got inside of the car that was parked a few feet behind the pick-up. She floored it and drove straight into the back of the pick-up. The whole thing just exploded as if a bomb had gone off, rocking the entire yard and making a huge fireball. I thought that there was no way in hell that the woman could have lived through that, but the car door opened and she staggered out, laughing hysterically.

Later, we were sitting on their porch, continuing to drink, and they were still doing shit like breaking glass just to step on it with their bare feet, and playing around with knives. They also had a one-eyed cat walking around, and I couldn’t help but wonder if it had lost its other eye due to this kind of behavior. A young guy and a girl decided that they were going to go out for a joyride, completely wasted, and they took off. After a while, I’d simply gotten tired of dealing with these people, because they were a little too wild for me. I figured some (or all) of them were going to get killed, and there was no way I was about to sit there and preach to them. (They’d have probably killed me. Lol.) Apparently these were my mom’s friends, more than they were mine. I was going to let her know what kind of stuff these psychos were up to, but she was asleep in one of the back rooms. I decided to do the same and went to another room to lie down for a while. Shortly afterward, the sun was beginning to come up. The lady of the house and one of her daughters came in and they seemed to have sobered up. I don’t remember whether or not I’d actually been asleep, but I got up and went to the kitchen to talk to them.

The mother seemed to be somewhat embarrassed about the way they’d been acting, and asked me not to judge them, which I told her I wouldn’t have. She started asking me questions about my past and my “relationship with white people.”  (Apparently they hadn’t had very many close interactions with black people before.) She started asking about my mom’s as well. I gave her a brief run-down and told her that we treat white people just like we treat anyone else, that many of our closest friends were white, and that my daughter was half-white. This seemed to put her a little more at ease, and she just nodded her head. Then, without warning, she swiped up a box-cutter from the kitchen counter and held it up to her own throat, getting this crazed look in her eyes. She started asking me “So what would you do if I were to just slit my throat, right now?! Would you even care??! Would you?!!” I’m like “What the fuck?? How could you  even ask me that, after everything I just told you??” Her daughter was freaking out, telling her mom to stop, but the woman kept staring at me, shouting “Answer the question!! Answer it!!” with the box-cutter pressed up against her throat. That’s when I woke up.

----------


## Moonbeam

^^^ ::lol::  That's a funny dream.  I was laughing the whole time I read it.  The ending is great, "Don't judge us by our insane drunken behavior", then she threatens to slit her own throat.

----------


## The Cusp

Did that snake bit hurt, or did the snake coiling around your arm distract you from the pain?  I find that as long as you don't focus on dream pain, it doesn't hurt.





> *02/12/2008**
> "Crazy Drunken Family"*



That really was a wild party... I think I know those people!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ^^^ That's a funny dream. I was laughing the whole time I read it. The ending is great, "Don't judge us by our insane drunken behavior", then she threatens to slit her own throat.



Lol! I know, right? Just can't trust anybody anybody these days. Some people will just snap at a moment's notice. Haha.





> Did that snake bit hurt, or did the snake coiling around your arm distract you from the pain?  I find that as long as you don't focus on dream pain, it doesn't hurt.
> 
> That really was a wild party... I think I know those people!



Didn't see your question until now, Cusp. Sorry ta leave you hangin like that. But yeah, it only hurt as soon as it bit me. When it coiled around my arm, the only thing going through my mind was "GET THIS FUCKIN THING OFF OF ME!!!" and so the pain just kinda went away. LOL.

And yeah, heh, I wouldn't be surprised if you knew those people. They seemed kind of familiar to me, too. Haha. 

===================

Ok. I got some time so I'm finally trying to get caught up, since I've been neglecting my journal lately.

*02/14/2008
"There Are Worse Things Out Tonight Than Vampires..."*

I was in someone’s townhouse, with Cierra. It was late at night and I’d just put her to bed, knowing that whoever’s house this was (I can’t remember) was still up, and was able to keep an eye on her. I stepped outside, knowing (for some reason) that vampires were around, and it was my job to slay them, Blade-style. I donned a long black coat, a sword and a gun. Then, with Blade in mind, I was worried (for…some reason) about being too much like him and so I figured “what the hell, I could use a challenge” and I threw away the gun (as if not having it gave me my own “style.” Lol.), and just kept the sword.

I went into the middle of this townhome complex and there was a huge courtyard with statue/fountain centerpiece and had a look around. Standing on one of the elevated porches, in front of a house, I surveyed the courtyard. I could see that two of the buildings had absolutely no light coming from them, and they looked condemned. I then heard a chorus of high-pitched shrieks and knew that they were on their way out. Some of them began crawling out from the seemingly abandoned buildings, but then there was also some sort of bright orange dimensional portal that opened up, near the center of the fountain/statue thing, and a couple of vamps appeared from within.

From the doorway to one side of me, elevated on a small platform, a huge blue vampire stepped out. I ducked around the corner and watched him. He was like 8 feet tall and built like a tank. For a moment, I stopped and wondered if I was in over my head. Just then, the vamp turned and saw me peeking up and around the corner at him from below the ledge. He jumped down and charged at me, drawing a big, medieval-looking sword. With no more time for second thoughts, I drew my sword and we began fighting. The fight was dope – not really super-speed, but perfectly choreographed. We were blocking and dodging like characters in a kung fu movie. I did a really high jump, nearly flying, and landed softly on the ledge that he’d just jumped off of. He followed, landing beside me, and we fought on the ledge. Finally, I ended the fight by stabbing him straight in the face, and through his head.

Feeling more confident, after having taken down this giant vamp, I flew (well kind of glided, really) down to the courtyard to fight the others that had come from out of the portals.

*Dream Two:
”The Turtles vs. The Shredder”*

I was Leonardo (as usual) of the Ninja Turtles. We were on the roof like in the final scene of the first movie, and were facing the Shredder. (I had watched clips from that movie on youtube, a few hours before bed.) The fight was absolutely epic. It was a lot like the one in the original movie, but there was much more content to it, and the fight lasted much longer. It was a strange mix between live-action and CGI (which the newest Turtles movie was made in). I remember one part where I was climbing on a chain-link fence, and the Shredder jumped up there as well. We had a really cool fight while dangling by our hands, on this fence, trying to knock each other off of it. I also remember that, at some point, I slipped my katanas (which had somehow shrunk in size) through the leather band around my wrist and were using them like Wolverine’s claws. 

*Dream Three: (FA)*
I then had a false awakening. When I “woke up,” the Ninja Turtles movie was playing on my computer. I thought to myself that that was the reason I’d just had that Turtles dream; that I was hearing the sound from the movie playing in my head. 

After that, I really woke up, and it was just the normal ambient music playing on my computer.


*02/15/2008
”Roller-blading”*

I was rollerblading down the sidewalk in a neighborhood. A came up to a group of teenage girls that were rollerblading as well and, as I passed them, I heard one of them bitching about how accessorized one of the other girls were, because she had all kinds of earrings and necklaces and bracelets and all kinds of shit on. I kept skating and then, out of nowhere, I looked over onto the street and saw DV member *Mes Tarrant’s* name carved into the concrete in huge letters.

Not thinking very much of it, I kept on skating. I came across another group of kids who had a half-pipe built in their driveway. I remember messing around on the half-pipe for a little while (even though I don’t know a damn thing about working the half-pipe IRL), but don’t remember very much in detail. Shortly after that, I was rollerblading through the mall. The group of girls that I had passed a while back were following me. They were staying out in the clear area, where there weren’t much people, and kind of riding parallel to me, while I was weaving in and out of all the mall shoppers like I was doing a downhill slalom. Lol. I came up to a stand and somehow ran into Tommy Chong (from Cheech and Chong). I started talking to him for a while and then him and I went through the mall and were just being idiots, screwing with all the shoppers and having some laughs.


*02/16/2008
”Publix, Poltergeists and Projections”*

I was hanging out with my boy Aaron. We were sitting around smoking and listening to music, and I was playing a few songs on my guitar, one of which was “Living Dead Girl” by Rob Zombie. We ended up going to the Publix store back in Lake Mary, where I used to live. Sooner or later, we were sitting in the produce section and smoking bud. (Lol) He had to go use the pay phone, so he went outside. I stayed in for a moment, but some older female employee started getting really close, so I decided to take off, too, before she smelled the bud. I went outside and met up with Aaron after he was done using the phone, and we were going to go back to the car, to finish smoking.

For some reason, we walked _all_ the way around to the far end of the strip mall, thinking the car was parked over there. Of course, it wasn’t, it was parked right in front of the Publix. We decided to walk around behind the stores to get back there because, given the architecture, it would have been a shorter distance. We would have also been able to smoke back there with no interruptions. But, when we got around back, there was a group of like 20 people out there, behind the stores, so we weren’t able to smoke yet, and just kept walking. We went through this hallway that I knew would take us right to the car (which didn’t actually exist in the IRL architecture), and came to a large, vault-like door.

The dream (or my recollection of it) then shifted. I was sitting in a classroom at a school for Graphic Design. Our teacher was actually Tom Cruise [color=green](in all of his wacked-out eccentricity. Lol). The d&#233;cor in the room was very much like the dark-blue and metallic hallway that I’d just been in, with Aaron. Now, though, I was with Brian. He was giving me tips on the course. He took a piece of paper and made all these crazy curves, really fast. When he finished, he’d drawn a really dope coffee cup with steam coming out of it, and his signature in the middle. I was digging through my stuff and trying to find out what my next class was. Mr. Cruise had left the room for a moment, and his next class was already beginning to come in and take their seats.

I noticed a girl that was sitting behind me. While I was going through my stuff, she leaned in and asked me for my help. She said that no one else could see her but me. She told me that Mr. Cruise had raped and killed her, and she was a ghost (maybe it was the thought of the Rob Zombie song I was playing that brought this on?). She said that I had to stop him, because he was just a crazy mofo, and was going to do it to someone else. I was really freaked out and didn’t know what to do. I looked out the window and could see him walking back toward the classroom. He came back in and began to write on the chalkboard. As he was doing this, and I was trying to think of what to do, I noticed a kid in the back of the classroom with some weird helmet on and a maniacal grin on his face. He noticed me noticing him and then everything around me flickered, as if reality itself had was having its feed interrupted. I instantly knew that everything around me was being projected from kid’s mind - the teacher, the ghost girl, everything. Then, everything changed, and I could see a movie trailer. It was the same girl that was sitting behind me, and the trailer showed her getting killed. Obviously, this was the origin of the kid’s idea to project this scene, and his thinking about it involuntarily made me see it as if I were in it, just like the voluntary reality he was just projecting a moment ago. I’d identified this kid as the person pulling the strings, but I couldn’t figure out who he was or why he was beaming shit into my head.


*02/17/2008
Fragments*
I was in some office building or classroom or something, and I was hanging out with DV member *kichu* (I've actually had a _lot_ of DV dreams, lately. I've still got about 3 more to write about...). We were just kinda laughing and flirting with each other the whole time. At one point, I had to go to the bathroom, and she followed me in there, and just kinda kept talking while I took a piss. Lol.

After that, I remember another fragment where I was Nicholas Cage’s character, Stanley, from the movie _The Rock_, and was starring in something of a sequel. The only thing I remember is being on a dirt bike with his wife, Vanessa Marcil’s character, and we were in some strange underground chamber, trying to get away from a huge, undead bull that looked like it came straight out of Resident Evil.

==========

More to come...

----------


## Moonbeam

> *"There Are Wose Things Out Tonight Than Vampires..."*
> I figured what the hell, I could use a challenge and I threw away the gun (as if not having it gave me my own style. Lol.), and just kept the sword.



 ::shock::  Oh no!  Big mistake!





> With no more time for second thoughts, I drew my sword and we began fighting. The fight was dope  not really super-speed, but perfectly choreographed. We were blocking and dodging like characters in a kung fu movie. I did a really high jump, nearly flying, and landed softly on the ledge that hed just jumped off of. He followed, landing beside me, and we fought on the ledge. Finally, I ended the fight by stabbing him straight in the face, and through his head.



Actually, you were right--that was much cooler! And more inspiring than if you'd just shot him.  :tongue2:  I think your mind tries to make good movies out of your dreams.  ::lol:: 

Glad you're getting caught up! :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Actually, you were right--that was much cooler! And more inspiring than if you'd just shot him.  I think your mind tries to make good movies out of your dreams. 
>  Glad you're getting caught up!



Haha. I think so too, and I love it!  ::D:  A good sword fight is always more exciting than just walking up to someone and shooting them.  ::cooler:: 

And thanks, I'm glad too. I hate neglecting my journal, but when it starts to get away from me, it's so hard bring myself to take the time to type out all of my notes. Oh well. I'm just about caught up, though. 

=====================

*02/18/2008
”Mind Games”*

I was a detective or something. There was a guy on the loose that had the power to create illusions with his mind (kind of like the guy in the “…projections” dream, but without the gear), and I had to catch him. Unfortunately, I don’t remember very much about this dream, at all. I do, however, remember becoming lucid in a parking garage. I had met up with this guy, and we had a bit of a standoff. At first, my lucidity was rather low, and I didn’t really try to exert any control, but then the guy tried to create an illusion around me. Everything started swirling, and he began to make me feel like I was being teleported to somewhere else. The garage began to disappear, and I could see the inside of a building, and a long hallway. This made me more aware, and I remembered that, since I was dreaming, I had the ability to overpower this transition, and I began to focus on getting back to the garage. 

The illusion slowly began to fade away and, before I knew it, I was standing back in the parking garage. The guy had taken off running while I was distracted, and I started chasing him. I remember stopping and, after this dream had been going on for a long time, I began to try to set the intention to remember the timeline, when I woke up (which I obviously failed, because this is only a small part of the dream that I can remember). I began chasing him again and then was suddenly stopped by another impending illusion. I saw the same girl from the “…projections” dream, dying again. It took up my entire visualization, beamed straight into my head. I sat there trying to fight it off, and get back to the scene in the garage, and then I woke up.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Something about Todd trying to sue me, for an absolutely obscene amount of money, for spilling something on his parents’ carpet, during a party.

*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was a woman with a young daughter, about Cierra’s age. We had been kidnapped by a large group of men and thrown into the back of a van. We were taken to some warehouse that was filled with some kind of chemicals, and left there, locked inside. The only main thing I remember after that is that I devised a plan to get out of there by setting fire to the building, by igniting some of the chemicals, and planning to get out while all of the men went crazy trying to put out the enormous fire in their hideout.


*02/23/2008**
”Kuro-Hunting”*

I was sitting in an auditorium, while some presentation was going on. I had a laptop computer set up, and was more into that than into the presentation. Afterward, I went walking through this building, which seemed to be a bunch of different offices just kind of meshed together. When I passed by one room, I stopped and noticed someone that looked familiar using one of the computers. It was former DV member *Kurosaki*. As soon as he saw me, he took off running, as if he’d been hacking with the computers and wasn’t supposed to be there. I started chasing him, and he was jumping over cubicles and ducking in and out of all the crowds around us. I can’t remember if I ever caught up to him, though.


*02/24/2008
"Spores"*

I had went to sleep at like 8am, after tending to someone who’d got into a car accident, outside my house. Trying to fight the urge to sleep all day, I popped some b6, thinking it might help me wake up at a decent time, and give me some vivid dreams.)

There was an accident in front of my house, in the early morning (just like IRL). When I went outside to investigate, I saw a bunch of DV members hanging out, around the busted up cars. *Mes Tarrant* was there, and the first thing I noticed was that she was wearing a pretty revealing blouse and had the body of a super-model (which I blame on this picture  :tongue2: ). 

Sooner or later, I ended up becoming lucid, after noticing that I was surrounded by DV members. Understandably, the _very_ first thing I did was look for Mes ( :Hi baby: ), but I ended up getting so caught up in whatever everyone else was doing that I’d forgotten my intention, when I didn’t see her right away. I did take a look at my hands to try to stabilize the dream, because I didn’t want it to slip away from me. My hands seemed to pulsate a little bit, but weren’t very distorted, aside from that. *Lucid Seeker* was there, and invited everyone back to his house for a party, so I decided to tag along. His house was really run-down, on the outside, but seemed like a pretty tight pad on the inside. It was somewhere around here, where I lost my lucidity.

Now, this is where things got weird. Lucid Seeker had some strange plant. This plant spread spores around, that had two really strange properties. 1) Wherever a spore would land, another large plant would grow _really_ quickly. It would be like watching time-lapsed photography and watching it go through all the stages, but within seconds. And 2) these new plants that grew would act like magnets and attract anything organic to them. I mean _anything_, no matter the size.

So, something happened and some of these spores were blown toward me, getting stuck in the fabric of my jeans. As I tried getting them out, they began growing. I could feel the roots spreading, and they were making me _itch like fucking crazy_ (I blame that on the b6. I can tell, right away, that it was one of those all-too-familiar b6-induced itches that were more than just dream-related). Then, it started slowly: small things began becoming attracted to me, house plants and whatnot. I ran outside, trying to get these spores off of me, and then the lawn itself ripped up like Velcro and became attracted to me. I peeled it off, and noticed it was still following me, so I ran. As I was running, everything organic that I passed – grass, trees, animals, _everything_ – began following me as if I was a magnet, drawing them to me. Sooner or later, it got to where I couldn’t stop running back, if I did, thousands of pounds of whatever has been flying after me would just crash into me and probably crush me under its weight. So..I just kept running…



*02/25/2008**
"DV Beach Party"*

I was at the beach in Daytona, with my family. I noticed a banner hanging from the hotel pool next to us that said something about Dream Views. With all of the people there, I could tell that Dream Views was having a party in that hotel. I took a quick scan of the people that were out on the deck, and I noticed that I didn’t recognize any of them, so it was probably a small faction of DV members that I hadn’t met yet, but I didn’t want to jus break away from my family, at first, so I figured I’d give it a few minutes. After a while, I fell into that semi-lucid state where you know things aren’t real, but you don’t quite have full awareness, and you’re just like “For some reason, I know none of this is real.” I started bending the physics and running straight up the walls and doing back flips off of them, and into the pool of our own hotel. After a while, I decided to slip away and find out what was going on with the DV party, but when I went over there, the banner and all of the party stuff was still there, but everyone was gone.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/27/2008**
Fragments*
-I had gone to someone's house that had a bear for a pet. It was like 4 feet tall on all fours but was really docile, and we spent all our time petting it.

-Had to go to school and my ex had my keys. She was taking her sweet time finding them, so I ended up having to ride a bike because we couldn't find them. Afterward, I'd come back and ended up staying the night at her house.

-I was with Cierra and we were out swimming with a bunch of other people. It was in some strange theme park where the water was like a spring, but it also had rides and whatnot. We had to use this really elaborate, almost fantasy-like train to get around. Whenever we'd go from place to place the perspective would switch and it would be an over-head shot of the train and actually looked animated, like playing a RPG.


*02/28/2008**
"Greatest...Distraction...Ever!"*

Had a very…odd…dream, last night. 
It started off with a scenario from the show _Heroes_. I was with Peter Patrelli, and we were driving somewhere in a truck. There was a woman with us, who neither of us knew all that well. She didn’t know anything about Peter’s powers and, unbeknownst to her, Peter and I were on a mission to find Claire. Somehow, during our mission, we’d wound up at the mall to get new clothes and supplies. There was another guy with us, but I don’t remember too much about him, as well as my Aussie friend Nicole. We went to a clothing store in the mall and I set down a backpack that I was carrying and started trying things on. Now, I don’t know how it happened, but suddenly there was a lava pit that took up the entire rear section of the store. From the outside, all you could really see was some hedges, and smoke rising from it. It was like the inside of the mall and the outside world merged at this point, and to pass through these hedges would be to step into a volcanic pit that was out in some foreign country. Peter was suspicious of this, and wanted to check it out, but he didn’t want to expose his powers to the others that were with us, so he asked me to distract them for a bit.

I started talking to them, trying to keep the attention off of Peter, and he - being invulnerable - stepped through the hedges and walked straight into the lava pit. My perspective switched, and I was viewing everything from inside the lava pit, watching Peter walk around in it, searching for something. My perspective switched back, and the woman was starting to ask where Peter went. I told her he just stepped away for a bit and would be back, but she stated getting _really_ suspicious - _aggressively_ suspicious – as if she was trying to keep tabs on Peter. Finally, he came back. No matter what he said to cover up what he’d been doing, she looked at him suspiciously. Finally, she took something out of her purse. It was candy or something, and she gave us all a piece. Because of the way she was acting, I was now suspicious of her and just said that I would eat mine later. A few seconds after the others ate the candy, the guy and Nicole started coughing a lot. Nothing too major, but it was definitely sudden. The girl was just looking at Peter, who wasn’t coughing. Finally, she just spoke up and said something like “AHA!! I knew it!! Those things have a chemical that makes people cough, and if you don’t react to it, it means you must be ‘special’! You must be _invinctable_!!!” (She actually said it with that mispronunciation).

After this, this woman’s whole demeanor changed. She had this really calculating, almost sinister look to her, as if she was up to something. I don’t even remember if Peter noticed it, but I sure did. We continued looking around the store and I came across a girl, that was around my age, lying on the floor. She was unconscious and looked like she might have collapsed. Nicole was with me as I picked her up and took her to a nearby chair, setting her down and checking her pulse, which seemed fine. Suddenly, she began to rise, sleepily. As if she wasn’t even fully awake, she began reaching out for me, panting, feeling all over me. Then she started feeling all over herself, eyes still closed and breathing heavily like she in the middle of the best sex of her life. Then, another girl came over to us, and was beginning to have the same reaction. Then two other women nearby began feeling each other, in the same trance-like state. Then others. Before I knew it, everyone woman in the store was beginning to tear each others’ clothes off and kick off a massive orgy. I was honestly so paralyzed by an extreme sense of “WTF??  ::wtf2:: ” that I couldn’t move. I simply sat in the chair and stared with my mouth hanging open, in complete disbelief. Even when one of them started pulling off my pants, I didn’t move. I was literally stone-frozen. This girls were just going absolutely insane on each other. They started bringing in toys and all kinds of shit. One of them brought in a portable T.V. with porn on it and held it right in front of another chick’s face while two girls worked on her. I even saw Nicole running around with them, getting undressed. It was absolutely stunning. Through the entire course of it, I just sat there, slack-jawed, eyes wide open like a deer in headlights.

Before I knew it, they’d begun to move the party out of the store, and filed out into the rest of the mall. It was only then that I came to my senses, and had a chance to think about what had just happened. I remembered the woman, and how she was looking at Peter. Then, I realized that they were gone. Immediately I knew that what had happen was the woman’s doing. She’d created a diversion so she could abduct Peter. I got up, not wearing any pants – I didn’t even know where they were – and began to make my way back to where my backpack was. On the way, I saw two guys who’d walked into the store and were trying on shoes. And old woman clerk was standing with them (she must have either came in after it happened, or just didn’t get affected by whatever the hell happened), and they asked her “What the hell was all _that_ about?” She just kind of shrugged her shoulders.

I went back to the area by the lava pit and, just like I’d figured, everyone was gone. I had no idea if they’d just walked, or if that lady had some _other_ type of power and just kind of teleported them away. I grabbed a pair of pants off of the shelf, put them on, picked up my backpack and went off to try to find them, thinking, in the back of my mind, that my search would be futile and that Peter was gone.

----------


## mark

great recall lately mate! I am out of time for tonight but I will catch up on your dreams tomorrow, just wanted to leave a comment so you know I am not ignoring your DJ lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> great recall lately mate! I am out of time for tonight but I will catch up on your dreams tomorrow, just wanted to leave a comment so you know I am not ignoring your DJ lol



No problem, man. Thanks for stoppin in.  ::cooler:: 

Yeah, my recall is starting to come back pretty good. Now to start working on getting a little more productive in my lucids. In the last few, I hadn't really had a chance to do much.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/29/2008
Fragments*
- I remember either living in or staying the night in a huge mansion with a shower about as big as my room and which was so comfortable that I think I fell asleep in it.

- I was at a gym with a bunch of old friends and Matt Damon ( ::wtf:: ). I remember that doing pull-ups was really easy and, when I got done doing a single set, my muscles looked like I'd been working out for weeks. In the locker room, I'd begun to realize that I could do a bunch of acrobatic stuff that I can't do IRL, such as one of those wall-running sideways flips that Trinity does in _the Matrix_. At one point, John L. was sitting down on the floor in front of some lockers, tying his shoes. I ran straight toward him, jumped over his head and placed a foot against the locker behind him and took two steps along the vertical surface, again sideways flipping off of it and landing on my feet.

----------


## mark

> =====================
> 
> *02/18/2008
> Mind Games*



great stuff mate! I love how you managed to change the dream back to normal, it almost reminds me of candices power from heroes  :smiley: 





> *Dream (Frag) Two:*
> Something about Todd trying to sue me, for an absolutely obscene amount of money, for spilling something on his parents carpet, during a party.



 ::lol::  ha ha sounds funny, I can just picture it....must have been a WTF moment







> *02/24/2008
> "Spores"*



firstly...mes lol nice pic  :wink2: 

man that dream was fucking great  ::bowdown::  sorry I know I have a strange sense of humour but I just couldnt stop laughing at the idea of those spores ha ha 

I can picture it so well! ha ha it must have been a real panic when when the thing attached to your pants lol 

by the way its great how you describe the grass ripping up an all, did you have humans attracted to you too?







> *02/28/2008**
> "Greatest...Distraction...Ever!"*




that really is the greatest distraction ever! 

 ::bowdown::  man that is just great lol it puts shame to anything I have ever managed to dream of lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> great stuff mate! I love how you managed to change the dream back to normal, it almost reminds me of candices power from heroes



Heh. That's exactly what I was thinking that it reminded me of, when I woke up.  :smiley: 





> ha ha sounds funny, I can just picture it....must have been a WTF moment



Lol. Definitely. He was _so_ pissed about it, too. Lol.





> firstly...mes lol nice pic



Yes it is.  ::D: 





> man that dream was fucking great  sorry I know I have a strange sense of humour but I just couldnt stop laughing at the idea of those spores ha ha 
> 
> I can picture it so well! ha ha it must have been a real panic when when the thing attached to your pants lol 
> 
> by the way its great how you describe the grass ripping up an all, did you have humans attracted to you too?



Strangely, no, the people weren't attracted to me. But, when I was running, I was passing big animals like deer, and they were drawn to me. Lol. It was _weird_.





> that really is the greatest distraction ever!



Hahaha. Seriously!! I actually had to laugh at myself, when I woke up, because of the way I just sat there, literally like  :Eek: , during the whole thing. Lmfao.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/01/2008**
"The Gathering"*

Something about being at Jim's house, and a bunch of people coming over. They were slightly goth, but not all too much. Jim was out and I was watching the place for him, and there was a kid sleeping in another one of the rooms. We had gone into another room and they had this board game to play that was like a cross between a playing card game and something like Magic: The Gathering. At first, there seemed to be more girls than guys. One of the girls, out of nowhere, says something like "You know, it's a shame we don't have a few more guys here, because I'm in the mood for some 'fun'," in a way that could only suggest she was talking about an orgy. Jokingly (but not), I said "Oh, I think we could work something out, with what we've got here." The girls were pretty hesitant about that though, and then, when I looked back around, I was confused to see that the ratio of girls to guys had changed and there was now only like 2 girls and  4 guys. This completely turned me off to the concept of an orgy, and everyone went back to playing the game.

I didn't know how to play, though, so I sat back and watched. I'd left the room for a moment to go find a notebook to draw in, while I sat out, and walked down the hall, grabbing one of Jim's sketch pads. I brought it back to the room and, when I came in, the two girls were completely undressed and playing with each other in between their turns on the board game. I lied down on the bed, on my elbows and started drawing on one of the empty pages, only mildly paying attention what everyone else was doing.

One of the guys was checking out my sketching and complimented it. Then, he asked for a sheet of paper so he could sketch, too. I had to flip through Jim's sketchpad because practically all of the pages were filled up. In doing so, I came across this _amazing_ Marvel drawings that looked like they were straight out of the comic books. They were entire scenes that took up two corresponding pages, when opened, and even though they were obviously drawn with colored pencil, it was like they were _alive_. There were pictures of entire armies of mutants clashing with each other. In one of them, Wolverine was in the center, standing in a feral pose, with hundreds of mutants, both good and bad, fighting around him. Even though everyone was still, the ambiance actually moved - clothing rippled in the wind, dust surfed along the pages, hair flowed around their stationary bodies. You could actually even hear the sounds of battle coming off of the illustration. It was incredible.

We spent a while turning through the pages and looking at all of these amazing scenes.

----------


## Sanquis

::shock:: 

In responce to your latest dream :  ::holyshit:: 

Your dream is awesome, its long, well described. Has naked girls in it, and MOVING COMICS. 
Man, I can't wait for my recall to get up to scratch

~ Xynos  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> In responce to your latest dream : 
> 
> Your dream is awesome, its long, well described. Has naked girls in it, and MOVING COMICS. 
> Man, I can't wait for my recall to get up to scratch
> 
> ~ Xynos



Thanks, Xynos.  ::cooler::  Yeah, man, it was a pretty dope dream - the comics, especially. I'd never seen anything like it and I could only wish that real comics were _that_ badass. Haha.

And good luck with your recall!  ::cheers::

----------


## mark

> Strangely, no, the people weren't attracted to me. But, when I was running, I was passing big animals like deer, and they were drawn to me. Lol. It was _weird_.



 ::rolllaugh:: ha ha that just makes the whole thing even funnier  :smiley:  ha even now I still laugh about it lol






> Hahaha. Seriously!! I actually had to laugh at myself, when I woke up, because of the way I just sat there, literally like , during the whole thing. Lmfao.



lol to be fair though I think anyone would be stunned by such a sight! lol 


ha man that dream was mad! I bet that sketch was great to see!

lol shame you missed out on another orgy to lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> *03/01/2008*
> *"The Gathering"*





Magic is one of the few geeky things I have played a little bit.  There are a lot of cool pictures on those cards.





> I was confused to see that the ratio of girls to guys had changed and there was now only like 2 girls and 4 guys. This completely turned me off to the concept of an orgy, and everyone went back to playing the game.



That's the problem with orgies that come out of geeky-game gatherings.  ::lol::  





> I came across this _amazing_ Marvel drawings that looked like they were straight out of the comic books. They were entire scenes that took up two corresponding pages, when opened, and even though they were obviously drawn with colored pencil, it was like they were _alive_. There were pictures of entire armies of mutants clashing with each other. In one of them, Wolverine was in the center, standing in a feral pose, with hundreds of mutants, both good and bad, fighting around him. Even though everyone was still, the ambiance actually moved - clothing rippled in the wind, dust surfed along the pages, hair flowed around their stationary bodies. You could actually even hear the sounds of battle coming off of the illustration. It was incredible.



Wow that's a really cool image. They should make comic books like that.  Maybe someday they will.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> lol to be fair though I think anyone would be stunned by such a sight! lol



Lmfao. Too true.  :smiley: 





> ha man that dream was mad! I bet that sketch was great to see!
> 
> lol shame you missed out on another orgy to lol



Yeah, the comic drawings were incredible. I'd really like to see something like that done for real. Even without the sound effects, the images were just amazing.






> Magic is one of the few geeky things I have played a little bit.  There are a lot of cool pictures on those cards.



Haha. I've never actually played, but I've seen plenty of the cards and you're right, a lot of the artwork on them are great. In the dream, one of the things I started sketching was a female character off of one of the cards that were laying around.






> That's the problem with orgies that come out of geeky-game gatherings.



LOL. That's not experience talking, is it, Moonbeam???  :Hi baby: 

Haha. 





> Wow that's a really cool image. They should make comic books like that.  Maybe someday they will.



Definitely. I hope so. There are a lot of webcomics out now, and they could definitely do that with the computer images. It would be a lot easier that making fully-animated cartoons, and yet _so_ much more engaging than just regular, static images.  ::cooler::

----------


## Moonbeam

> LOL. That's not experience talking, is it, Moonbeam???



Shut up, O!  ::furious:: 

Definitely. I hope so. There are a lot of webcomics out now, and they could definitely do that with the computer images. It would be a lot easier that making fully-animated cartoons, and yet _so_ much more engaging than just regular, static images.  ::cooler:: [/quote]


I totally saw what you were describing--not an animation, but a comic, yet with movement..

...sometimes I think there must be some way to make money with your dreams! (If so, let me invest, please!  :wink2: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Shut up, O!



Hehehe.  ::kiss:: 





> ...sometimes I think there must be some way to make money with your dreams! (If so, let me invest, please! )



But of course! You'd be on my "preferred shareholders' benefits" plan.  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> But of course! You'd be on my "preferred shareholders' benefits" plan.



O, if there was money to be made off of dreams, we'd do it with yours!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> O, if there was money to be made off of dreams, we'd do it with yours!



Hmmm. Maybe I should start working up the business plan!  ::banana:: 

==============

*03/02/2008*
(Had some B6 and Melatonin last night and was going to try for the "Prove You're Inestructable" task. I had very vivid dreams but, unfortunately, I only really remember one of them, and fragments of another)

*Dream (Frag) One:*
The only thing I remember about the first dream was that I was downtown with a bunch of people, and we went to a club. When they asked me for me ID, at the entrance, I searched all through my wallet and couldn’t find my ID anywhere and had to go back outside. 


*Dream Two:
”Bathroom Brawl"*

I was in some school (I definitely need to begin recognizing schools as a dream sign) that was having a dance. The area inside was dark and foggy, and seemed more like a club than a school function. I remember watching some break-dancers that were dispersed throughout the crowd, and who really seemed to be the only ones dancing. Sooner or later, I had to go take a piss, so I walked down the hall and into the bathroom. The bathrooms were packed, and there was a line that started at the door and ended right before the stalls and urinals. 

I waited my turn and, just as I’d gotten to the front and was about to step up to the only free urinal, this wannabe thug shoulders passed me, to the front, and starts looking for an open toilet. Luckily, I saw the free urinal before he did, and I stepped up to it while he was still scanning for one. As soon as I started peeing, he turned and saw me, and came up behind me like “Yo, I _know_ you didn’t just jump in front of me!” I said, calmly, still pissing, “No. You tried to jump in front of me. I just beat you to the urinal.” He said “Well get the fuck out of the way, anyway. I got to piss,” and sort of pushed me with his shoulder, as if he expected me to just cut off the stream and let him go in my place. I just kind of laughed at him and kept pissing, pushing back to stay where I was. Then he says “Ok, fine then, stay there,” and he unzips his pants and starts to piss on my leg and shoes. 

Trying as hard as I could to stay calm, I pushed him away with my knee, still pissing, and warned him that he’d better “get lost,” while I was still in the mood to try to keep things from escalating. He stepped back over and just continued pissing on my foot. For a second, I thought about just jumping on him right then, but I remembered that I was still hanging out of my jeans and decided to finish up first. Then, I zipped up my pants, turned around, and rushed him. I grappled with him for a moment and ended up taking him down with a sloppy hip-toss, falling down with him. Even though my adrenaline was pumping, the main thing I remember was how much I was trying to keep a clear head, and fight smart. I grabbed for his limbs, to try to put him in a lock, but he kept squirming out of it and trying to punch me. By now, the crowd was growing bigger, around us.

Finally, I worked out a way to immobilize him and I grabbed his legs, forcing them to curve around one of the pillars of the bathroom stalls. Grabbing his feet from the other side, I held his legs in place with the leverage and then used the weight of my own legs to pin one of his arms to the ground. With my free arm, I began jamming punches into his ribs. Even with one arm flailing free, he was not able to defend and I just kept wailing on his ribs like I was trying to break stone. After a good ten punches or so, he cried out in pain for me to stop and completely stopped resisting. Confident that he was done, I let him go and stood up. 

There were now girls and boys in the bathroom that had wandered in from the hall to watch the fight. A couple of the girls came up to me and started tending to a gash on the back of my neck where he’d apparently dug his nails into my skin while we were grappling. After a while, the commotion died down, but _everybody_, from that point on, was treating me like the coolest man alive for the rest of the night.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/03/2008
Fragments*
--Something about working at a huge BBQ-ish gathering/concert/event thing that Todd's family was throwing.

--Walking down the street with a bunch of the guys and stopping to spar with one of them in some stranger's front yard.

----------


## mark

he he even your fragments are cool lol I love that you stopped to fight one of those dudes lol  ::bowdown::

----------


## Luminous

> As soon as I started peeing,



Was your bed dry when you woke up?  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

HI O-szssszsz!!!

 ::chuckle::  Wow, trust you to piss while someone is trying to get into a fight with you.

School used to be SUCH a common dream sign for me, and luckily it's no longer there. I say luckily just because it was usually dreams of being late to class in high school... we could do without those.  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> I ran outside, trying to get these spores off of me, and then the lawn itself ripped up like Velcro and became attracted to me. I peeled it off, and noticed it was still following me, so I ran. As I was running, everything organic that I passed  grass, trees, animals, _everything_  began following me as if I was a magnet, drawing them to me.



And that part is just hilarious.  You'll stand and fight the nastiest bad guys, but you run away from a lawn!!?!?!?!?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> he he even your fragments are cool lol I love that you stopped to fight one of those dudes lol



Lol. Yeah, I can't remember what started it, but sooner or later we just started going at it. haha. It was great.





> Was your bed dry when you woke up?



... ::shock:: ...

.... :paranoid: ...

...YES!  :tongue2:  Lol.






> HI O-szssszsz!!!
> 
>  Wow, trust you to piss while someone is trying to get into a fight with you.
> 
> School used to be SUCH a common dream sign for me, and luckily it's no longer there. I say luckily just because it was usually dreams of being late to class in high school... we could do without those.



 :Eek:  A Messzszsz sighting in my journal!! 
*fumbles for his camera*

Haha. But yeah, I wasn't anxious enough to fight him to piss all over myself and/or put my junk back in my pants (in which case, I guess the former was kind of unnecessarily avoided, though, being that I already had piss all over me. LOL.)

And I _hate_ late dreams. I really don't remember having any of being late to class, but I had them about being late to work _all_ the time. They get on my damn nerves. =/





> And that part is just hilarious.  You'll stand and fight the nastiest bad guys, but you run away from a lawn!!?!?!?!?



Hey, have _YOU_ ever been chased by an entire lawn?!?! That's scary shit, man! Scary shit!!  ::shock::  I mean, you can knock out an attacker, but how do you stop billions of blades of grass?! _I WAS OUTNUMBERED, I TELL YA!!_  ::morecrying:: 

Lol.

=========================

*03/04/2008
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was working at a call center, like Convergys, and was sitting there drawing. I'd met a girl that was an artist, too and started talking to her (like the two artists I'd met back at Convergys, but she was neither of them). We started comparing artwork and she'd asked if she could put some of my artwork up at her cubicle, so I gave her a huge poster of some comic characters.

*Dream Two:
"Rebel Raid"*

I was working with the cops, but I can't remember whether or not I was actually on the police force. There was a hostage situation at some school, and we were outside, waiting for the order to storm it. When it came, the guy standing next to me fired a tear-gas grenade and my eyes followed the arc as it smashed through a window a few yards away, and into the building. I could see the gas begin to seep out and people began streaming out of the building. There was an entire class of hostages and it seemed they had all been let go, as soon as the grenade had entered the building.

Then, from behind the building, a huge 4x4 truck came screaming around the corner. It was the guys who had been holding the people hostage inside. There was honestly like 15 people piled into the back of the truck, with a huge rebel flag stretched across the top. They were screaming out "WOOOOT!!!" like they were just having the time of their lives as they fish-tailed around the corner, and flew right past us, all of them carrying rifles. No one around me really seemed all that anxious to mount up and follow them, though.

----------


## Luminous

> *03/04/2008
> Dream (Frag) One:*
> I was working at a call center, like Convergys, and was sitting there drawing. I'd met a girl that was an artist, too and started talking to her (like the two artists I'd met back at Convergys, but she was neither of them). We started comparing artwork and she'd asked if she could put some of my artwork up at her cubicle, so I gave her a huge poster of some comic characters.
> 
> *Dream Two:
> "Rebel Raid"*
> 
> I was working with the cops, but I can't remember whether or not I was actually on the police force. There was a hostage situation at some school, and we were outside, waiting for the order to storm it. When it came, the guy standing next to me fired a tear-gas grenade and my eyes followed the arc as it smashed through a window a few yards away, and into the building. I could see the gas begin to seep out and people began streaming out of the building. There was an entire class of hostages and it seemed they had all been let go, as soon as the grenade had entered the building.
> 
> Then, from behind the building, a huge 4x4 truck came screaming around the corner. It was the guys who had been holding the people hostage inside. There was honestly like 15 people piled into the back of the truck, with a huge rebel flag stretched across the top. They were screaming out "WOOOOT!!!" like they were just having the time of their lives as they fish-tailed around the corner, and flew right past us, all of them carrying rifles. No one around me really seemed all that anxious to mount up and follow them, though.



You know, I used to have action dreams like you do all the time, but after I started my dream journal, I hardly have any dreams like that at all anymore. I blame you!!

----------


## Interested1

So, rum makes for dream fragments and incompleted missions...test concluded, lol!  Nice to chat with you last night  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

I loved that plant dream, It was great. Dreams that just go nuts like that are so fun.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You know, I used to have action dreams like you do all the time, but after I started my dream journal, I hardly have any dreams like that at all anymore. I blame you!!



Hey, now. Don't hate me 'cause I'm cooler than you are.  ::coolspot:: 

Hehe.  :tongue2: 





> So, rum makes for dream fragments and incompleted missions...test concluded, lol!  Nice to chat with you last night



LOL! Yeah, I'd say the results are pretty solid on that one. 
...small price to pay, though, for good rum.  ::wino::  Haha.

And I agree! We'll have to do that again some time.  ::D:  





> I loved that plant dream, It was great. Dreams that just go nuts like that are so fun.



Heh. Definitely. I love dreams where you wake up and you're just like..."WTF???"  ::wtf2::  Haha. That was _definitely_ one of those dreams.

----------


## Luminous

> Hey, now. Don't hate me 'cause I'm cooler than you are. 
> 
> Hehe.



Be nice now, or I'll rub you know what in!  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Be nice now, or I'll rub you know what in!



lol please do tell....sounds like you have something embarrassing to tell us about O  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LOL!

Did I say "cooler than?"

What I meant to say was "Don't hate me 'cause I'm slowly catching up to your unrivaled coolness!"  ::D:

----------


## Luminous

> lol please do tell....sounds like you have something embarrassing to tell us about O



Sorry, but it's nothing embarrassing.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

Wow, I just caught up with the last pages of dreams here. Plenty of bad-ass moments! Great to read. I hope I can keep up with the new ones. Oh, and you really ARE good with Telekinesis. You're like Sylar  ::D:  Gives me a lot of inspiration. Do you have any tips on how to improve it? Or is it just a matter of practising often?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow, I just caught up with the last pages of dreams here. Plenty of bad-ass moments! Great to read. I hope I can keep up with the new ones. Oh, and you really ARE good with Telekinesis. You're like Sylar  Gives me a lot of inspiration. Do you have any tips on how to improve it? Or is it just a matter of practising often?



Hey, Sara! Glad you enjoy reading some of my dreams.  :smiley: 

I'm not sure how great any tips I could give for TK would be, but I think flying a lot has been the main thing to help me develop it. I used to have the hardest time in the world, flying, but I kind of got used to it and the thought of "picking myself up with my mind." It's kind of the same exact feeling as using TK - just kind of imagining this _force_ reaching out and grabbing whatever you're grabbing.

Or, as Akasha told Lestat, when teaching him to use TK in _The Queen of the Damned_; Imagine there is an invisible tendril that leaps out of your forehead, and can push and pull things around just like it was another arm.  :smiley: 

Once you get used to the feeling, it should start getting easier and easier.  ::content:: 

===================================

*03/06/2008**
Fragment*
Only got about 4 hours of sleep, and I can't recall a damned thing. All I can remember is that it had something to do with a vampire, a bathtub and a motorcycle.  ::wtf::

----------


## Twoshadows

> All I can remember is that it had something to do with a vampire, a bathtub and a motorcycle.



Quite a combination...haha...I'm trying to figure out what _that_ dream must have been like... ::D: <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Quite a combination...haha...I'm trying to figure out what _that_ dream must have been like...<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->



Lmao!! I know, right?? Me too!  ::lmao::

----------


## Sara

> I'm not sure how great any tips I could give for TK would be, but I think flying a lot has been the main thing to help me develop it. I used to have the hardest time in the world, flying, but I kind of got used to it and the thought of "picking myself up with my mind." It's kind of the same exact feeling as using TK - just kind of imagining this _force_ reaching out and grabbing whatever you're grabbing.



Thanks O, but that makes it even more confusing, since Caradon advised me to practise TK first, because it helped him with flying  :wink2: 

Well, I guess they both need a similar way of 'control' then.

Check my DJ, I had a great lucid in which I practised TK the 'step-by-step' way  :tongue2:  (first small things, very close, up to larger things at bigger distance)





> Or, as Akasha told Lestat, when teaching him to use TK in _The Queen of the Damned_; Imagine there is an invisible tendril that leaps out of your forehead, and can push and pull things around just like it was another arm.



That's an interesting idea! Till now, I've used my hand to get a feel for the object (and because it just looks cool, the way Sylar moves things with the flick of his hand...)





> Once you get used to the feeling, it should start getting easier and easier.



OK, so just more and more practise. I can do that  ::D: 

===================================





> *03/06/2008**
> Fragment*
> Only got about 4 hours of sleep, and I can't recall a damned thing. All I can remember is that it had something to do with a vampire, a bathtub and a motorcycle.



Hahaha, WTF, I can't even imagine how you would combine these three, so I bet it was just a typical weird dream scenario  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Thanks O, but that makes it even more confusing, since Caradon advised me to practise TK first, because it helped him with flying 
> 
> Well, I guess they both need a similar way of 'control' then.



Oh, he's definitely right. I'd just never thought of using TK, before I learned to fly. Hehe. So...I guess you might say I kinda learned TK the hard way.  ::chuckle:: 





> Check my DJ, I had a great lucid in which I practised TK the 'step-by-step' way  (first small things, very close, up to larger things at bigger distance)



Very nice job with the TK! I know smashing all those dishes must have been satisfying! Haha.





> That's an interesting idea! Till now, I've used my hand to get a feel for the object (and because it just looks cool, the way Sylar moves things with the flick of his hand...)



Yeah I usually either point with my finger or the palm of my hand, and kind of wave it in the direction I want something to move, like he does. Every now and then, when I'm feeling especially badass, I'll just stare at it and flick my eyes.  ::cooler:: 





> Hahaha, WTF, I can't even imagine how you would combine these three, so I bet it was just a typical weird dream scenario



Lmfao. Yeah, I think so. I remember being in a bathtub with some girl and discovering she had a little blood around her mouth. She told me she was a vampire, but seemed just as surprised about it as I was. And the only other thing I remember is being on the motorcycle, either riding away from or chasing something, and weaving and skidding between cars in a large parking lot.

Honestly, I can't even remember if the two images were from the same dream, but I guess that's part of the problem with fragments.

----------


## Pancaka

finally caught up with O's dreams.

That bear was prolly Caradon's lol

also...that was quite a distraction. LOL you've been having some funny dreams lately.

----------


## mark

> *03/06/2008*
> *Fragment*
> Only got about 4 hours of sleep, and I can't recall a damned thing. All I can remember is that it had something to do with a vampire, a bathtub and a motorcycle.



shame you cant remember that like, vampires are one of my fav things to dream about....someday in a lucid I want to go one on one with one...should be fun lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> finally caught up with O's dreams.
> 
> That bear was prolly Caradon's lol
> 
> also...that was quite a distraction. LOL you've been having some funny dreams lately.



LOL! You know I didn't even think about the bear being Caradon's! That's probably true!  ::lmao:: 

And yeah, they've definitely been kind of off the wall lately. Heh. I had one of my more traditional badass dreams last night, though.  ::cooler:: 





> shame you cant remember that like, vampires are one of my fav things to dream about....someday in a lucid I want to go one on one with one...should be fun lol



I know. I tried all day long yesterday to recall that dream, but I couldn't remember anything past those two images.  :Sad:  I love vampires too, though. Fighting one in a lucid would be pretty damn tight.  :Boxing: 


========================

*03/07/2008
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was on a soccer field with a bunch of people and a coach. We had to race down to the end of the field and, all throughout it, there were thin soccer nets placed at different intervals. At first glance, it seemed like they were obvious but, once running, I ended up running straight into the first one that was in front of me, which slowed me up. I got untangled and went around it. I remember that, once I’d gotten down to the end of the field, I was surprised that I wasn’t the least bit winded, and I felt I could run forever. (Missed dream sign). I ran on back to the other side, but was still somewhere in the middle of the group, after having run into that first net.

*Dream Two:
”Batman the Punisher”*

(Awesome, action-packed dream last night. It was really long, but I’d woken up afterward and, before getting up to write it down, had fallen back asleep and forgotten a lot of it.)
I was putting Cierra to bed and I think we were in a hotel or something at first, because the room was unfamiliar. I decided to lay down with her for a while so we could watch TV, and I remember something about her begging me for a piece of candy. I was reluctant, because she was supposed to be trying to go to sleep, but I gave in and gave her a small piece of chocolate. 

Now, I don’t remember exactly what happened, but I think there was a hit put out on my daughter and I. That part is kind of fuzzy, but the next thing I know is that I became Batman and I was absolutely _enraged_ that someone had given the order to kill my daughter, let alone myself. I don’t remember whether or not they’d succeeded in killing her but, either way, the intention was there, and it was all the same to me.

I was now out in the hallways, just ripping through hordes of these henchmen that had been sent to do the job. Fighting them was absolutely amazing, because I was being just so slick about the movements, anticipating their gunfire and just slipping and weaving around fluidly like Batman in the animated series, often dodging their attacks, effortlessly, with my arms down at my sides and the cape just hanging down around me. When some of the guys would charge at me, I’d simply duck and bring my shoulder up into them, flipping them over my back and tossing them off of the balcony railing. I had the memory-foam type of cloak, like in _Batman Begins_ except that, in its hardened state, it became bullet proof, so whenever I got in a spot where I was unable to avoid the gunfire, I would grab the cloak and pull it up in front of my body, making it hard. I would still feel the bullet hit me, like a stone, but the cloak would keep it from penetrating. After moments of fighting these men in the dimly lit hallways, I’d forced one of them to tell me who ordered the hit. He told me it was Howard Saint (John Travolta’s character in the movie _The Punisher_, which I’d just watched again, the other day).

Next thing I know, it’s early morning and I’m sneaking in to Saint’s mansion, through one of the upper floors. He and his family were having a very seemingly normal morning and I spent some time listening. I knew (from the movie) that his sons were involved in the same sort of mafia-like activities that Saint was, but his wife and teenage daughter (he didn’t have a daughter in the movie, and his wife was completely different) didn’t seem like they’d pose much of a threat. I vowed to myself that I wouldn’t hurt them. When I had my chance, I snuck up on Saint (though I don’t remember doing it) and grabbed him by the collar. We stood, eye to eye for a moment as his wife and daughter walked in and saw what was happening. I snarled at him about his evils and whatnot and told him how I’d come to take him down. He got the drop on me, though, pulling a pistol from out of his shirt. At such a close range, I was just barely able to get my arm and cloak in between my chest and his gun when he fired. The hardened cloak stopped the bullet, but the impact pushed me backward, off of him. I’d barely had a chance to gain my footing when more of his henchmen – led by his sons – stormed in, guns blazing. I had to leave saint where he was and go on the defense, again activating the cloak and charging at some of the shooters, taking them down one by one. One of his sons followed me into the kitchen and I kept slipping around from cover to cover, faster than he could aim and fire. I don’t remember how but I ended up taking him out. One guy with a shotgun stepped up and I got in close, trying to wrestle it away from him. Even more re-enforcements followed and began just blasting away at us. My only recourse was the grab the guy I was struggling with and jump out the window that was right behind me to escape the hail of gunfire.

We rolled out into the yard, and I stripped the shotgun from the henchman and took him out (don’t remember what I did to him). Just then, a car came speeding out of the garage. It was Saint, and the rest of his family, and they were about to get away. Without thinking twice, I grabbed the shotgun off of the ground and ran into the path of the car, jumping into the air and landing in a crouch on the hood, my cape wrapping around the front of the car. Absolutely blinded by rage, I pumped the shot gun – which pumped the opposite way as IRL shotguns, meaning that you pulled the pump _away_ from the trigger-housing, instead of toward it – I fired blast after blast directly into the driver’s side of the windshield, inches away from Saint’s face. All the shots did, though, was spider-web the – obviously armored – glass. It didn’t penetrate. Saint then swerved the car to one side, rolling me off of the hood. In an instant I was back on my feet and aiming at the car again as they passed by. I noticed his wife sitting in the passenger side but the first person I saw in the back seat was his son, and I shot off two more blasts, cracking the back, passenger side window but not breaking it.

I was just about to give chase, when a black SUV came up behind me. More of Saint’s henchmen were coming in fast, leaning out the window and firing automatic weapons at me. Having to give up the chase, I cut to the side of the road and zig-zagged my way between two houses, bullets barely missing me. I knew they were still following though, even through the grass, and the last thing I can remember is my continuing to try to escape their gunfire.

----------


## Pancaka

aww. it seems like a lot of the really good parts were missing. why does it always work like that  ::?: ?

----------


## Caradon

Awesome dream, I loved it. Being Batman is so fun! I've been Batman a few times. :smiley: 

By the way, thanks for having words with that Arne guy. That guy makes me so angry my skin crawls. ::furious::    But out of respect for the forum and it's staff, I try to keep from going off, And making to rude of posts.

----------


## mark

he he great dream there man, once again I am envious of your dreams.

What do you do to influence your dreams?

----------


## Caradon

Sorry about that last post, I was a little pissed off last night. ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> aww. it seems like a lot of the really good parts were missing. why does it always work like that ?



I don't know, but it gets on my damn nerves. You know, it used to be that I could remember almost every punch and kick thrown in one of my action dreams, but lately they've been a blur. It's weird. =/





> Awesome dream, I loved it. Being Batman is so fun! I've been Batman a few times.
> 
> By the way, thanks for having words with that Arne guy. That guy makes me so angry my skin crawls.   But out of respect for the forum and it's staff, I try to keep from going off, And making to rude of posts.



Thanks! Yeah, man. I've had a couple of Batman dreams and they are always badass.  ::cooler:: 

That was the first time I've ever talked to Arne (I think) and I can see what you mean. Way too much ego for a guy that seems so ignorant.





> he he great dream there man, once again I am envious of your dreams.
> 
> What do you do to influence your dreams?



Hehehe. Thanks, mark.  ::cooler::  Honestly, I don't know what influences it the most. I'm always watching movies and making videos and drawing pictures and stuff, so my imagination is _always_ going. There's only like maybe 40% of my day where I don't have _some_ kind of action concept rattling around in my head. Lol.





> Sorry about that last post, I was a little pissed off last night.



Not a problem, man.  ::content:: 

=========================

I'll have my dreams for the past two nights up in just a bit...

----------


## mark

he he so maybe its your art and stuff that gives you cool dreams hmmm I shall have to look into that!

I eventually found what you and caradon were talking about. That arne guy sounds like he is very much into carlos castenada. 

He says you should not touch inorganic beings (he thinks some DCs are more then just DCs and are out to steel your energy) When he talks about wrestling them he is discussing a certain part of the book but I think arne has taken things much to seriously much the same way some people believe the earth is gonna be destroyed in 2012. Its quite funny really lol

----------


## Moonbeam

Where's the new Arne stuff?  I used to argue with him, but he has his own ideas about things.

----------


## Caradon

> Where's the new Arne stuff? I used to argue with him, but he has his own ideas about things.



There is a thread in dream control, called fighting in dreams. I'm to lazy to get the link right now.

Arne made an appearance there, spouting his usual bs. And calling us all liars again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> he he so maybe its your art and stuff that gives you cool dreams hmmm I shall have to look into that!
> 
> I eventually found what you and caradon were talking about. That arne guy sounds like he is very much into carlos castenada. 
> 
> He says you should not touch inorganic beings (he thinks some DCs are more then just DCs and are out to steel your energy) When he talks about wrestling them he is discussing a certain part of the book but I think arne has taken things much to seriously much the same way some people believe the earth is gonna be destroyed in 2012. Its quite funny really lol



Heh. Yeah. I don't really know what to say about him. I'd be a lot more respective of his ideas (except, you know, about people like me that enjoy dream fighting being "aspiring waterboardists") if it weren't for his ego.  :tongue2: 





> Where's the new Arne stuff?  I used to argue with him, but he has his own ideas about things.



Back on this thread.

[Edit: Oh, and Caradon's right. According to Arne, lucid dreaming is "much less common than we'd think" and most of the people here to talk about LDing are liars. The only way we can "prove" we can LD is to sign up for his "group" and take his "real" tasks, because ours, apparently, aren't sufficient. ]

----------


## Moonbeam

Interesting.  Thanks, O.

----------


## Pancaka

LOL! Did you see how ImageAll quoted? Bottom of the first page, look at arne's name in the quote box.

----------


## mark

> LOL! Did you see how ImageAll quoted? Bottom of the first page, look at arne's name in the quote box.




 ::rolllaugh:: 

ha ha ha how the hell did you notice that  ::bowdown:: 

brilliant just brilliant  :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao! I didn't even notice that. Nice.  ::chuckle:: 

And Pancaka, your avatar is fucking _hilarious_.  ::rolllaugh:: 
========================

(Looks like I'm stuck playing catch-up again.)

*03/09/2008
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was standing out behind some buildings which looked like the back of the call center where I used to work. A friend and I were blowing up fireworks out there, and then a couple of cops came walking out of one of the doors further down, telling us to keep it down. We started walking away, down this alley, so we could go somewhere and keep popping more of them. While walking, we ran into this guy who had a huge pet alligator on a leash. For some reason, the alligator was really focused on me and kept trying to follow every move I made. The guy tried to hold it back, but the leash slipped, and the gator started chasing me down the alley way. Out of nowhere, a couple of girls showed up and blew the alligator up before it gold a hold of me. 

Weird.

*Dream (Frag) Two:
"Trea's Birthday"*
I was at a party at one of my relatives’ houses. At first, we were all in the pool, and there were a bunch of kids playing around. Later, inside, we were all sitting around on the couches in the living room and just talking. This woman and her bad-ass little boy were sitting next to me, and the little buy kept trying slobber on my arm, whenever I wasn’t paying attention. I would nudge him off of me and he would glare at me and whisper some insults under his breath (he was probably about 8 or so). 

It turned out to be my cousin’s birthday, and her mom cam out singing happy birthday and dancing all crazy. My uncle gave me a trombone that he told me to try and mess around with. I had to put it together, at first, which took some time. I didn’t really know much about playing the trombone, except for the right way to go “ppfffffffffbbbb” to get the sound out of it (same as a trumpet), so he gave me a book that told me where the notes are on the slide. I could only make a few noises with it. Nothing that really qualified as music.

*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was watching a Batman movie with mom. It was a weird version where Colin Farrel was Batman, and it had the original Jack Nicholson Joker. There was also another bad guy that had all kinds of tech, including a flying suit and a mask that covered the top half of his face, with a visor. At one point, Batman and the Tech guy were charging at each other, in the middle of the street. Batman had some pretty cool gadgets, too, and threw a grenade of some sort at the villain. The villain then activated his jets and retractable wings and flew up into the air, flying over the top of the grenade. Batman’s grenade then split open, and a second, rocket-propelled grenade launched out of the middle of it. It flew up after the villain and exploded, knocking him out of the sky.

*Dream (Frag) Four:*
I was on some sort of detective team, with a female partner. We were driving around, on the trail of somebody or some thing, but I can’t remember who/what. We went into this neighborhood, and I figured we might be able to cover more ground if I got out and went one way, on foot, and she went the other. The dream took a movie-inspired turn, when I heard that my partner was in trouble. I ran back in the direction where she was, and suddenly ran into Will Smith, who was part robot, and he was carrying her limp and battered body. Before I even had a chance to realize what was going on, another robot (one of the older, out-dated robots from the movie _I Robot_) ran in from out of nowhere and stole the girl from him.

----------


## mark

> *03/09/2008*



mad dream! it must have been freaky when the alligator got loose!  man I would have ran, lucky those lasses were there!





> *Dream (Frag) Two:
> "Trea's Birthday"*



ha ha that little kid is great! I can just picture him drooling on ya then threatening you lol  ::lol:: 






> *Dream (Frag) Three:*



 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  great stuff!! 

have you seen batman begins? I think christian bale played it brilliantly! def the best of the batman films

----------


## Pancaka

> have you seen batman begins? I think christian bale played it brilliantly! def the best of the batman films



Yeah that was the best. I can't wait for The Dark Knight. Heath Ledger looked like a good joker (RIP). I got bored in English class and drew the joker on the back of my assignment sheet lol. And today I drew my math teacher all funny. The only class I like is Art (obviously).

That was pretty sick with the grenade with another grenade in it. lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, I loved Batman Begins. I can't wait for the sequel!  ::evil:: 
I really liked Christian Bale as Batman. The _only_ thing that I didn't really like was his Bat-Voice. Everything else was great, though. 

=======================
(Trying to catch up again...)

*03/10/2008*
(I had some B6 on this night, and my dreams were absolutely off the wall.)

*Dream One:
”Septic Chainsaw Massacre”*

I was living inside of a t.v. show. It was the most gruesome, disturbing, b-movie horror type thing I’d probably ever seen, about a septic worker that was also a chainsaw-wielding serial killer. Nothing was left to the imagination, either, as this show would show _everything_, without mercy, like people getting cut in half with his chainsaw, like one guy that was seated on the killers couch, and the killer just came up, and started ripping through him, from head to gut, with the chainsaw. And it was all done with prosthetic-like effects (like Hostel and whatnot) so it was particularly disturbing. 

At one point, he chased this woman around his living room. She ran into his dining room and dove under the table, but ended up getting trapped. The guy just stuck the chainsaw underneath and I could just hear her screaming and blood spraying all over the wall behind the table. After that, he went back over to the guy he had been mutilating before and continued to chop him up some more, for no apparent reason.

Later, it showed him at work, driving around in this huge septic truck. Sooner or later, there was some huge accident, and the tank on the back of the truck ended up breaking. As all of the sludge spilled out over the street and lawn of the person’s house he was working on, dozens of dead and dismembered bodies flooded out of the tank as well, proving the tank to have been where he was hiding his bodies, all along.

*Dream Two:
"Cat and Mouse"*

(I had been watching a show called “_After the Attack_”, in which people who had been attacked my animals at some point agree to have a face-to-face encounter with the same types of animals to try to get over their fears. The one they had been showing involved a mountain lion. That is what brought this dream on, I’m sure.)

I was working at a lion habitat. It was a huge, glass-covered dome with small mountains and grass and everything beneath it. Inside the dome lived one cub, and one very large lioness. My job was to tend to them and, whenever the exhibit was open, put on a show for all of the people that came to see them. Well, I had this long, bungee-like rope that hung from the ceiling that helped secure me, while I was navigating around on the rocks and whatnot. At some point, I’d ended up doing something to piss the lioness off, and she started attacking me. When she charged me, I yanked on the cord, and it shot me up into the air, missing her claws. But then, I would come back down, a few feet away, and she’d charge at me again, swiping at me just as I launched back into the air. I was springing up and down, like a yo-yo, and she was trying her hardest to catch me. After a while, I had to start moving from one side of the dome to the other. When the cord would pull me up into the air, I’d use my momentum to run horizontally along the wall for as long as I can, looking down and watching her chase after me and just wait for me to come down again.

*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was in some kind of tomb, and there was a mummy that was trying to capture me. He was magical, and would somehow be around damn near every corner that I would come to. I remember being up on top of a high ledge, and fighting off some of the mummy’s subordinates – much weaker mummies – as they ganged up on me. 

*Dream Four
"Little Brat!"*
Cierra was being a _huge_ pain in the ass. Her mom called and said that I had to meet her somewhere, so I could drop Cierra off with her. I tried to get her in the car, but she just kept running around and playing and ignoring me. She ended up making me chase her all around the damn truck for a while. Finally, I got her inside, and she just wouldn’t stop talking. It was like she had the sugar rush from Hell or something. I kept trying to tell her to be quiet, but she deliberately kept on yapping, spitefully. I could tell that she was just doing it to annoy me. I ended up popping her on the hand, to try to get her to realize that I wasn’t playing around with her, and she just laughed and looked at me and said: “…and?”

Pissed, I got distracted from the road, and missed a turn. Trying to hurry up, we somehow ended up in a ditch on the side of the road, in a huge puddle. I had to work the truck so it didn’t stall out when water got up under the chassis, but we were able to get out. I told Cierra I wasn’t going to pick her up for the next two weeks, because of how she was acting. She said “What? That’s fucked up.” (She’s 7, mind you.) I’m like “what’d you say?” She said “This is Shitty,” and folded her arms. I was becoming more and more enraged at the way she was acting.

Suddenly, I woke up, still pissed off. Then I realized it had just been a dream, and I had already taken her home, the night before.

=========================

And here are some notes from a few dreams that weren't really eventful enough to type out.

*03/11/2008*
-Was in some kind of junkyard or something, at night. Rob was there. Started messing with some of the old junk. Picked up a rod and wiped it off, whirling it around and whatnot. He picked up another one and we started swordfight sparring with them.

-Was hanging out with some football players at a college. Went around the field and were just shooting the shit and drinking. Throwing footballs and messing with the cheerleaders.

-Pool “prodigy” was on some show and I was there as well. He was supposed to be there to show off, but I wanted to play him. Missed one of his trick shots. We set up a game and he had these really screwed up triangles. No matter how hard I tried, I couldn’t rack the balls right.

*03/13/2008*
-Something about being in a room with 3 babies who could talk like grown adults.

*03/13/2008*
-Drunk Driving out of Regal Pointe at like 4 in the morning to get something to eat.
-Having a 3some with ex and some other chick, back in my old neighborhood.

----------


## mark

> I really liked Christian Bale as Batman. The _only_ thing that I didn't really like was his Bat-Voice. Everything else was great, though. .



lol its true! its a strange voice ha ha I was a bit like WTF when I heard it ha ha





> *03/10/2008*
> (I had some B6 on this night, and my dreams were absolutely off the wall.)
> 
> *Dream One:*
> *Septic Chainsaw Massacre.*





 ::shock::  holy crap!! what a insane dream! I bet it was freaky when you woke and rememberred that. lol B6 seems to have a mad effect on your dreams






> *Dream Two:*
> *"Cat and Mouse".*





I bet that was a scarry as hell dream! there seems to be an out break of animal attack dreams lately lol its quite funny.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> holy crap!! what a insane dream! I bet it was freaky when you woke and rememberred that. lol B6 seems to have a mad effect on your dreams



Yeah, that one was just crazy. After I woke up, I was just like "...what the fuck was ALL THAT about??"  ::wtf2::  It took me a moment to remember that I'd taken b6 before I went to bed. And yeah, I always kinda take a gamble, whenever I take B6. Some times I can just have really vivid and exciting dreams; other times I can have really vivid, twisted, uncontrollably horrific dreams. =/

But, hey. It's worth the risk in the name of exploration, right?  ::content:: 





> I bet that was a scarry as hell dream! there seems to be an out break of animal attack dreams lately lol its quite funny.



Hahaha. I've just now been able to start making me rounds to other people's journals again. I'll have to check out some of those.  ::D:

----------


## Sara

OMG, you have really freaky dreams!!!
That dream with the chainsaw, I would have woken up screaming  ::D:  Damn!

That dream about Cierra was sweet  ::content::  annoying you as much as she could  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> OMG, you have really freaky dreams!!!
> That dream with the chainsaw, I would have woken up screaming  Damn!



I know. I about wanted to throw up, after waking up from that dream. It was just.....ugh...  ::barf:: 





> That dream about Cierra was sweet  annoying you as much as she could



Hahaha. Yeah, yeah. Grin if you want to...but she was getting on my damned nerves!!  :tongue2:  lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> *”Septic Chainsaw Massacre”*
> Later, it showed him at work, driving around in this huge septic truck. Sooner or later, there was some huge accident, and the tank on the back of the truck ended up breaking. As all of the sludge spilled out over the street and lawn of the person’s house he was working on, dozens of dead and dismembered bodies flooded out of the tank as well, proving the tank to have been where he was hiding his bodies, all along.



 :tongue2:  Egads, that might put me off the B6 for a while.  ::lol:: 





> *Dream Two:*
> (I had been watching a show called “_After the Attack_”, in which people who had been attacked my animals at some point agree to have a face-to-face encounter with the same types of animals to try to get over their fears. The one they had been showing involved a mountain lion. That is what brought this dream on, I’m sure.)





 ::lol::  So that's what that show was about!  I was flipping thru the channles and there was this woman, and they were taking her up to a wolf-enclosure--I thought she had a wolf-phobia, like some people with snakes or spiders, and they were trying to cure her.  I thought that was pretty stupid--wolf-phobia shouldn't be too much of a detriment to most people's lives.

Wanna hear something funny (inspired by "Little Brat" dream.)  My Mom does day care, and she is taking care of a two year old boy and a two year old girl.  She said the little boy can't really talk at all, just grunts usually. But the little girl took something away from the boy, and he looks at her and yells, "Bitch!"  That made my Mom start laughing, cuz it was so unexpected, and the little boy turned around and looked right at her and yelled, "Bitch!" again. ::shock::  I think I remember one of my niece's first words was, "Shit!", and it was so hard not to laugh at that.  ::shakehead::   Not that Cierra would really say what she did in the dream hopefully.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Egads, that might put me off the B6 for a while.



Lol! I wouldn't blame you!  ::chuckle:: 





> So that's what that show was about!  I was flipping thru the channles and there was this woman, and they were taking her up to a wolf-enclosure--I thought she had a wolf-phobia, like some people with snakes or spiders, and they were trying to cure her.  I thought that was pretty stupid--wolf-phobia shouldn't be too much of a detriment to most people's lives.



Yeah, the main reason the people had wanted to get rid of their fears (on this episode, anyway) was because the animals that attacked them - and the areas where they were attacked - are still a part of their daily lives. So they didn't want to go on being afraid that every time they went for a walk, or were out somewhere on their property, they were going to get attacked again.





> Wanna hear something funny (inspired by "Little Brat" dream.)  My Mom does day care, and she is taking care of a two year old boy and a two year old girl.  She said the little boy can't really talk at all, just grunts usually. But the little girl took something away from the boy, and he looks at her and yells, "Bitch!"  That made my Mom start laughing, cuz it was so unexpected, and the little boy turned around and looked right at her and yelled, "Bitch!" again. I think I remember one of my niece's first words was, "Shit!", and it was so hard not to laugh at that.   Not that Cierra would really say what she did in the dream hopefully.



Hahahaha. Hilarious.  ::lmao::  I know a few people who think it's just the cutest thing, when their toddlers go around cussing up a storm. But, needless to say, if I ever caught Cierra using that kinda language, we're going to tango.  :Boxing:  lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hahahaha. Hilarious.  I know a few people who think it's just the cutest thing, when their toddlers go around cussing up a storm. But, needless to say, if I ever caught Cierra using that kinda language, we're going to tango.  lol



 :Oops:  I know I was one of the reasons for my two year old niece's foul language.  I always laugh at things that I shouldn't.  My Mom usually doesn't, I think it just caught her off guard.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I know I was one of the reasons for my two year old niece's foul language.  I always laugh at things that I shouldn't.  My Mom usually doesn't, I think it just caught her off guard.



Yeah, sometimes it's hard not to laugh. It's just like " ::shock::  Whoa, whut??" Lol. But some people just seem to blatantly encourage it. Haha. But they are usually the ones who complain the most, when their kid is 12 years old and cussing them out. Hehe.

And you? A bad influence? I'd never have believed it!  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> And you? A bad influence? I'd never have believed it!



I'm not sure if _I_ believe_ you_.... ::eh:: ....but...I think I'll just take that at face value!  ::D:  

(It's so hard to be good.)

----------


## Pancaka

> ”Septic Chainsaw Massacre”



<a href="http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h258/KilroyWasHereToo/?action=view&current=scared_kitty.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h258/KilroyWasHereToo/scared_kitty.jpg" border="0" alt="scared cat"></a>

----------


## Interested1

I just have to say, the Cierra dream totally made me laugh!  Having small children of my own...I know how that would tick me off!  But hearing it from someone elses dream just made me laugh so hard.  My 4 year old was all, "what you laughing at mommy??"

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm not sure if _I_ believe_ you_........but...I think I'll just take that at face value!  
> 
> (It's so hard to be good.)



Hehehehe.  ::D: 





> 



LMFAO! Be afraid, kitty. Be _very_ afraid.  ::chuckle:: 





> I just have to say, the Cierra dream totally made me laugh!  Having small children of my own...I know how that would tick me off!  But hearing it from someone elses dream just made me laugh so hard.  My 4 year old was all, "what you laughing at mommy??"



 ::lmao::  Well you can definitely relate then. Haha. I hate the feeling of trying to keep myself under control when, sometimes, kids do stuff that make you want to smack them over the head with a blunt object. LOL.

=========================================

*03/14/2008
Spiralland*

I was in some strange world that was some kind of computer simulation. It was in the middle of a violet-hued void of clouds, and the land was a grass-covered spiral. It was like I was standing on a giant cork-screw earth that descended for hundreds of feet. Every now and then, I would end up falling off of one level of the Spiral Earth and would either land on a lower level, fall eternally, or just magically loop around and land on the same level that I fell off of, depending on my intention. As I was exploring this world, I met a bunch of different character, including a young girl that was looking for something. She was searching for some kind of entity (I dont remember if it was a friend or a pet or what), and while I was talking to her, this disembodied face, kind of like the Cheshire Cat, would appear and disappear behind her, smiling, as if it was playing hide and seek with her and gloating at the fact that it was right behind her and she couldnt find it. Also, I remember running into a dark cloud that was hovering over the pathway. It had a face on it and I was talking to it for a moment, but then it began to transform, and was becoming more and more sinister-looking. I didnt like the direction this was going, so I decided to jump down to another level.

I began to love the feeling of just jumping down from level to level, and free-falling eternally. I could also feel myself getting tired. Knowing that I could fall forever and not hit anything, I decided to fall backward, off of the pathway. While dropping down into the abyss, I relaxed and began to doze off. It was an amazing feeling  falling asleep while being in completely freefall. It was the most comfortable bed (in being _no_ bed) that Id ever slept in. Later, after the simulation had ended, I found out that it had been made by _EA Games_. I drove out to their center in Maitland and there were all kinds of crazy stuff going on. They had these really elaborate gaming simulations that were way ahead of their time. I thought about filling out an application to work there.


*03/19/2008
Dream One:
Wall-Crawling*

When this one started, I was collecting comics and comparing them with some other guy. I was carefully putting them away in plastic sheaths and placing them on a rack. The dream then changed, and I was suddenly in the strip mall center back near my old neighborhood. I was the black-suited Spider-Man and there was some guy out to get me. I cant remember much of what the guy looked like, but he had a truck that was like one of those FedEX type cargo vans, and it was armored and had a huge Gatling gun that rose up out of the roof. I didnt even realize what was going on, at first, and was wondering what the hell I was doing in the Spider-Man suit, but when the guy showed up next to the Burger King that I was standing in front of, popped up out of the roof of his van and started firing at me, I took off running. 

Not having time to question anything, I stuck out my hand and did the finger thing, trying to get the webbing to come out (This part felt a lot like I was lucid, and trying to do something supernatural, but I didnt know I was dreaming). At first, nothing would come out, but then, bullets whizzing by my head, I finally released a string of webbing and slung myself up onto one of the buildings. I started crawling quickly around the edges as the guy shot wildly, trying to hit me. Finally I pulled myself over the edge and onto the roof, out of his line of fire.

Later, someone else (who I dont really remember) helped me end up catching the guy. We were over by the movie theater and the other guy had got the villains attention. Out of nowhere, a bat came flying in. I shot some webbing at the bat, wrapping it up and slinging it back at the villains face. It smacked him right in the face and began scratching and clawing at him, trying to get itself unstuck. While the guy was flailing around, trying to get the bat off of him, I sprayed more webbing at him and wrapped him up, immobilizing him. 

Thats all I remember.

*Dream Two:
Sex and Suicide*

I was at some chicks house. Her boyfriend was there at first, but he left and had gone to the store. Shortly after he left, this girl was all over me, trying to get me to have sex with her. I was really uncomfortable with it, at first, because I knew her boyfriend would be back soon, and that was drama that I just didnt want. But, she said that they were swingers and that when her boyfriend got back, he could simply join in and she would take care of us both. Needless to say, I had no objections. So, I lay back on the couch and she started going down on me, which was _phenomenal_. After some time, she climbed up onto my lap and began to ride me. I then stood up and held her up by her thighs while she kept at it. Time went by and I ended up climaxing. 

Her boyfriend never ended up showing up and so we were just kind of hanging out, afterward. While coming down, I began to feel everything unraveling. It was like the world was disintegrating before my eyes. Suspicious, I stood up and took a few steps, focusing my mind on levitation. My suspicious were confirmed as my feet slowly began floating up off of the floor. I had been dreaming. I stopped and looked at my hands, trying to stabilize the dream. I had gotten excited though, because my dry spell had been broken, and I could feel the dream continuing to unravel. It seemed that there was no fighting the fact that I would be waking up soon. I remember frantically searching my memory for what the tasks of the month were, and I remembered the Prove Youre Indestructible task. I was thinking: How in the Hell could I accomplish that in the fastest way possible? and the idea came quickly.

I ran to the kitchen. On my way there, her boyfriend was just walking in through the front door. My visuals were fading, and I was beginning to feel myself lying in bed. I threw open one of the drawers, grabbed a butchers knife and, just as my vision went black, I plunged the knife deep into my chest. It didnt hurt, but I could definitely feel it, like someone punching me lightly. A few seconds passed and the feeling subsided. I was now staring at the back of my eyelids and had woken up completely.

(Damnit. I dunno if Im gonna get credit for that one.  :Sad:  Ill have to see what Seeker says about it.

----------


## mark

ha ha Pancaka where do you find those cat pics they are so funny!!  ::bowdown:: 

EDIT: looks like I posted similar time to you mate lol.

Cool dreams by the way! that spiral land was brilliant! such a unique dream I would love something like that.

Love the lucid and I would certainly say that proves your indestructible  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

You can find a bunch of them here.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Some more unremarkable notes, and a WILD attempt from today's nap)

*03/20/2008*
-Something about Todd and his family coming over late a night, while I was sleeping, and wanting to party. They sat around in my room for a while, while I was trying to doze off, and finally I had to kick them out. They didn’t want to leave at first, and I kind of felt bad. But, then, they ended up leaving. As I was turning back in to go inside, in the dark hallway, I became suspicious that I was dreaming and woke myself up on impulse. I dunno why.

-Outside playing football at night. Cousins Trea and Mario. Accused someone of something and Mario defended him, saying that he’d been inside making spaghetti. Brought some out as proof. Taking turns eating it while playing ball. Trea got out of a car and wanted some.

*Dream Three:
"Domestic Dispute"*
(I'll go into a little detail on this one)
This was a really intense cop scenario. I was a cop and there was a wild domestic dispute call that we'd gotten summoned to. Another cousin of mine, Angel, was involved and her boyfriend was on something (I dunno if he does any drugs IRL, though). He had beaten the living shit out of her and, when we got there, her face was all swollen and bloody. There was a short chase, and he ended up crashing a car before having gotten very far at all. When he got out, he was just a ravenous maniac, trying to take us all on like he was coked or methed out of his mind. When we had our guns drawn, we tried to talk him down, but he was just _rabid_. He ended up picking up a weapon and charging us, and we had to open fire on him. My cousin came over, crying hysterically because we'd shot him and I felt really bad about it, but knew that, under the circumstances, we didn't have a choice.


*03/21/2008**
Nap / WILD attempt*
I lay down for a little bit and tried to WILD, but I was also trying to stay somewhat vigilant of the waking world, because I was expecting mom to come home and have me take her to pick up her car from the shop. A little while after I’d closed my eyes, I heard mom’s boyfriend coming in the house. I immediately thought this was weird, because he shouldn’t be home until dark. Listening, still lying on my bed, I heard him go through the house and to the garage. He started the lawnmower and began mowing around the house. Still thinking about how weird it was that he was home, I got up from the bed and went over to my window, opening the blinds and looking outside. He’d stopped right by my window and had the loud-ass lawnmower idling. I was going to tell him to keep moving, because I was trying to sleep, but I noticed it wasn’t him at all. It was my dad. He was just sitting there on the mower, talking on a cell phone.

I was like “wait a minute…this isn’t right…wth is going on here?” I realized I had to be dreaming. Glancing outside again, I looked at one of my dad’s arms and tried to distort it with my mind. The arm wavered in the middle, like it was made out of putty, and I knew I was dreaming, then. Just for good measure, I tried to stick my arm through the wall in front of me. It was really solid, though, and I wasn’t able to get my hand through.

*Dream Two:
False Awakening*
I suddenly “woke up” again, lying in bed. I heard my mom announcing that she was home. My aunt (who I knew she had actually been with IRL) was here, and so was my cousin. I got up out of bed just as my cousin game in. She was talking on her cell phone and, for some reason, came over to my computer and started eyeballing everything I had open. Only the slightest bit irritated by that, I left her alone and walked into the kitchen with my mom and aunt. There was a large bowl in the sink and mom started nagging about how I hadn’t washed it, since I’d been home all day [color=green](which she doesn’t usually do). I started blowing her off and saying “Yeah yeah, I’ll do it later,” and whatnot, and she started getting irritated. We bickered back and forth for a bit and then the dream ended.

(I woke up to the sound of my mom coming in for real. I was really awake, this time, but I need to get back in the habit of doing reality checks as soon as I wake up. Lol.)

----------


## Moonbeam

Some lucidity!  I think you're gonna have a real long one soon.  :smiley: 

(Sounds like a fortune cookie:  Confucious says you will have a good dream tonight!)

----------


## ninja9578

Yay! Oneironaut has his wings lets go for a fly  :smiley:

----------


## Burns

> *Dream Three:*
> *"Domestic Dispute"*



Holy crap! That was a scary one! I bet you were relieved when you woke up from that one  ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Some lucidity!  I think you're gonna have a real long one soon. 
> 
> (Sounds like a fortune cookie:  Confucious says you will have a good dream tonight!)



Hehehe. Well, if I get a long lucid, soon, I'm dedicating it to you!  ::D: 





> Yay! Oneironaut has his wings lets go for a fly



Haha. High Five!!  ::banana::  Lol.





> Holy crap! That was a scary one! I bet you were relieved when you woke up from that one



Yeah, that one was screwed up. Actually I think I had some more sleep time, afterward, because when I woke up I actually had to recall that dream, so it was kind of like ".....oh...wow. I remember that.  ::shock:: " I don't think I woke up directly from it, which is good. Heh.

----------


## kingofclutch

You got some pretty tight dreams compared to mine, or the ones I remember. You can check my dreams out at my dream journal.http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=55032

----------


## The Cusp

> Knowing that I could fall forever and not hit anything, I decided to fall backward, off of the pathway. While dropping down into the abyss, I relaxed and began to doze off. It was an amazing feeling  falling asleep while being in completely freefall. It was the most comfortable bed (in being _no_ bed) that Id ever slept in.



Didn't the wind make it hard to sleep?  Does sound pretty comfy...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You got some pretty tight dreams compared to mine, or the ones I remember. You can check my dreams out at my dream journal.http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=55032



Thanks, man! I'll definitely check out your journal when I have a little more time.





> Didn't the wind make it hard to sleep?  Does sound pretty comfy...



Actually, there was no wind. It was just like falling through a void. With my eyes closed, falling just felt like I was floating in one spot.  :smiley: 

====================================

*03/22/2008**
"Dirty Deeds"*

(This dream started with some weird HI that kept flashing in and out, about the movie _Van Helsing_. It was the part where Anna and Van Helsing were talking in the rain and drinking absynthe, then they fall into the shaft where the Frankenstein monster lived. The actual heavy dreaming didn't start until after that.)
It was the day after the cave-in (from the HI), and I was with a group of guys that had come to the site. The cave-in was much more exaggerated than it had previously been, and there were huge tree stumps and boulders and whatnot covering this giant hole. We weren't there because we'd heard about the monster, though. We were there because we heard there was gold there. We began trying to clear away some of the debris, but were having a lot of trouble, because everything was just much bigger and heavier than we expected. Out of nowhere, some of the guys in the group turn guns on the rest of us, and some of their friends drive up. The leader of their part of the group said that we're going to help him and his boys get the gold, and then they are going to keep it for themselves, or they would shoot us all. 

We were forced to work some more and some stuff proved to just be too big to move. One guy, with this smug look on his face, said something like: "At least _I_ came prepared," and he lit a stick of dynamite and threw it on the pile, ignoring the fact that we were still standing on it, working. We all ran for our lives and I jumped behind a heavy door of one of the trucks just as the dynamite exploded and sent debris flying everywhere, one huge, splintered log flying right passed where I was hiding. Happy with the effectiveness of the dynamite, they started using more and more of it, until we finally exposed some crates. Opening the crates, there was nothing but paper inside, folded and stacked up on top of each other. At first, everyone was like "What the fuck?" and the guys with the guns were beginning to get irate. Then they started going through the papers and discovered that they were unsigned deeds to some kind of building complexes that had a total value of millions of dollars. The mood changed pretty quickly and, for a while, there was a lot of celebrating on the side of the hijackers. But, from the looks of the guys in my side of the group, I could tell that there was a pretty intense power-struggle that was about to go down.

----------


## Pancaka

Reminds me of The Italian Job. Good movie there.

----------


## Xox

Van Helsing eh? Coincidently I'm finally getting around to watching that movie tonight. It's supposed to be on TBS.

Anyway, cool dream you had there. You're lucky you survived with all that dynamite.  :wink2:

----------


## raklet

> We were forced to work some more and, some stuff proved to just be too big to move. One guy, with this smug look on his face, said something like: "At least _I_ came prepared," and he lit a stick of dynamite and threw it on the pile, ignoring the fact that we were still standing on it, working.



Thinking you were going to get gold and then being hijacked - that just plain sucks.  Too bad you couldn't have grabbed that stick of dynamite and stuffed it down the guys throat.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Reminds me of The Italian Job. Good movie there.



You know...I'm surprised I haven't seen that movie, yet. I might just rent that sometime soon.





> Van Helsing eh? Coincidently I'm finally getting around to watching that movie tonight. It's supposed to be on TBS.
> 
> Anyway, cool dream you had there. You're lucky you survived with all that dynamite.



Haha. Yeah, I like Van Helsing. Not the greatest movie, by any means, but definitely entertaining.  ::cooler:: 

And yeah, the dynamite part was pretty crazy.  ::D: 





> Thinking you were going to get gold and then being hijacked - that just plain sucks.  Too bad you couldn't have grabbed that stick of dynamite and stuffed it down the guys throat.



I know, right? If it wasn't for the sheer terror of having someone hurt dynamite at me, I just might have done that! Hehe.

====================================

*03/23/2008
”Water Dragon”*

(_WOW!_
As promised, Moonbeam, this lucid dream is dedicated to you!!  ::bowdown::  You should go into the fortune  cookie business! Haha! This was one of the coolest lucids I’ve had in a _really_ long time. I didn't get to bed until about 5am, and I had been having _really_ strong HI, a few minutes after I lay down. I was hearing conversations and seeing people walking by or sitting around and talking. I decided to try to WILD, but ended up falling asleep.)

In my dream, my car was in the shop, and the company was giving me some bullshit about getting it out on time. A lot of my family was there, and I ran into my Australian friend Nicole, from my old job, and some of her family members. It turned out that the mechanics were supposed to be detailing my car, but something happened to where it got mixed up with the wrong work-order, and they’d (for some reason) shredded the entire roof off of it. At one point, I had been chewing on a pen cap or something small, and it broke into millions of pieces, in my mouth, and I tried for_ever_ to spit it all out, but I just couldn’t get it all. Anyway, in talking to Nicole, we discovered that our families were intertwined at some level, and one of my unfamiliar uncles was like one of her cousins or something like that. I remember being really happy to see her and, while she was talking to the shop owner about her own car, I was standing behind her chair and moving it around with her in it –swiveling it left and right and bouncing the back of it gently, like she was a kid or something.

Later, our two sides of the family got together and had a cookout. There was one guy there that kept giving me shit. I don’t know why, but he _really_ didn’t like me. The drunker he got, the worse it was. Finally, he came over near me and sat down on the grass, obviously drunk off his ass. Without looking at me, he slurred something like: “You know…I _was_ thinking about killing you. I still might, actually. But right now, I’m just going to sit right here.” Part of me wanted to just reach over and kick him in the face, but I didn’t want to start anything major at this family gathering, so, ignoring him, I began to walk away, still kind of fuming that I let him talk so much shit and didn’t say anything back to him.

After walking a few yards, through the crowd of people, I stopped, wondering just who that guy was, and how exactly I’d _gotten_ to this gathering. I began to suspect that I was dreaming, and thought about trying to move something with telekinesis to confirm it, but figured that it was too unreliable a reality check at the time. Instead, I tried the finger-through-palm technique. At first, the finger wouldn’t go through, and I almost gave up. Then, I decided not to focus so hard on it, and relaxed. I put my finger to my palm again, and it sank right through, like it was made of liquid, and poked out the other side. I was _definitely_ dreaming! Immediately, I turned around and began looking for the DC that had given me such a hard time, about ready to teach him a thing or two. Everyone was gone, though, and I was alone in the field. Wondering what to do next, I decided to try a scene change, to see what I could come up with. Before doing so, I looked at my hands to ground myself in the dream, bringing the world around me into extra-high definition. I thought about spinning, but decided not to do that, and thought up a new way to transport to another scene. I put one hand down on the ground, focusing, and began to pull it upward. At first, nothing happened. I set it down again, and concentrated on what I was trying to do. Then, when I pulled my hand up, this time, I materialized a wooden door that stretched from my hand to the ground, until it was big enough for me to walk through. I stepped through the door.

I walked into a new land that absolutely _amazed_ me. Everything was made out of vibrant, larger than life color. It was filled with blues, pinks and greens all over, and looked like a really detailed landscape straight out of the movie _What Dreams May Come_. It was, easily, the most incredible dream landscape I have _ever_ seen, and I just stood there, in awe, for a good while. There were a few surreal buildings around, and a rollercoaster in the background. I walked around to explore, and came across a car that was riding down a path. Without really interacting with it, I just kind of watched and zoomed in on it, with my eyes. There was a very religious air about the car – almost comically “happy” - and I could somehow tell that the man driving was a hardcore theist, maybe even a pastor. He had two children in the back, though, and they seemed less than “happy.” Suddenly, I caught a glimpse of something that looked like it was painted on the side of the car. It was a cartoon of the driver, and he was having sex with one of the children. Despite the “happy and religious” feeling of their commute, this stuck out to me as an ominous sign that something was wrong. My perspective then flashed, and I was shown the house that they were driving to – their house. Over a few seconds, the house, itself, then became darker, and more foreboding. I could practically _feel_ the intense evil coming out of the house. I immediately knew what this meant. Those may have been the guy’s children, but he was a child molester and, as soon as they got home, as has happened time and time again, he would be having his way with his kids – who looked to be around 9 or 10 yrs old - behind closed doors. Sickened, I raced across the field and jumped into the air, landing on the hood of the man’s car. I tried to punch through his windshield, but didn’t do anything but crack it. Then, I concentrated on phasing through it and sank my arm in through the windshield like it was made out of water. Grabbing the guy by the collar, I yanked him out through the windshield, took him somewhere secluded, and proceeded to beat the crap out of him.

After that, I decided to go exploring again.

Once again, I was just completely amazed at the scenery. I kept reaching out and touching things just to feel them and how real they were, and continued repeating to myself “I’m Dreaming, I’m Dreaming, I’m Dreaming” so that I wouldn’t lose focus and lose my lucidity. Off in the distance, I noticed what looked like a tidal wave. It was standing some 100 ft high, but I couldn’t tell if it was coming toward me or not. In the back of my mind, I sort of “commanded” it to stay there, and it was more or less like a fountain – a wall of water that just sat there, in the distance. The water was a deep blue that looked more like dark blue paint that water. Wondering what to do now, I thought about the task. It took me a moment to remember what the other task was, and I finally remembered that I had to bring something to life. I wanted it to be _good_ but I had no idea what I wanted it to be. I started walking around to see what kinds of things I’d have to work with.

There were a few old statutes here and there. One was of an alligator, but was really old and had grass growing around it. I was kind of weary, because I didn’t really want to give something life that was going to come after me and try to kill me. I was having enough fun without all that drama. I thought it would be cool to make a giant eagle come to life, but I didn’t have a statue of one. I tried to materialize one to have it fly in out of the sky, but the most I got, when I looked up, was a regular-sized eagle. I then remembered that whatever I gave life to had to already have been inanimate. Just making it appear wouldn’t count. Coming closer to the roller coaster, I looked in the lake beside it, and there was a giant stone hand that was sticking up out of the water. It was obviously a decoration, but it gave the feeling that there was a _massive_ stone giant beneath the water. I thought about trying to bring that to life, but was kind of weary about what this massive giant would have been like, since I couldn’t see anything but its hand. Finally, I heard a voice over the PA system, advertising the roller coaster. It said something like “Come On Up and ride Hydra, the Water Dragon!!” I looked over toward the coaster, and found my target.

The roller coaster was designed to look like a blue dragon. Coiled around the track itself was a fake dragon body, which snaked in and out of itself and the trees around it, and came to a head that was down by the entrance. I was still kind of apprehensive, because this thing looked pretty damn fierce, but I couldn’t think of anything more badass to bring to life than a dragon. Heh. I didn’t have a really good vantage point to see the head, from where I was, so I flew up through the serpentine tracks, passing the coaster car, which had people riding on it, and sitting on a high platform that looked down at the dragon’s head. Holding my hands out, I focused on bringing the dragon to life. It was actually much easier than I thought it would be. The body of the dragon turned from a hard, painted stone, to thick, scaly reptile skin. I reached out and ran my hand across its body, feeling the scales beneath my fingers. Then I looked back at the head. The dragon, which had been mostly blue, turned into more of a red-orange color. It began moving its head around, as if trying to break free, but the struts and beams that had held the dragon in place, while it was a statue/decoration, still kept it held in place while it was alive, preventing it from going anywhere. With this extra security, I flew off of the platform I was sitting on, and landed on one a little closer to the dragon's face.

Remembering that I’d wanted to try interacting with DCs a little more, while lucid, I sat down and asked the dragon a question. It was something about the nature of DCs, but I don’t remember what I asked him. I don’t even know if I expected him to answer, but, surprisingly, it did. It had a very proper speaking voice, and sounded rather intelligent. A bit impressed, I asked it another question that I don’t remember, and it answered back with this really _long_ response – something that seemed to be more of an attempt to sound smart by using the biggest words and concept it could (like talking about hypotenuses and isosceles triangles as if he was solving an algebraic equation), than anything else. But, I gave him in the benefit of the doubt as if he knew what he was talking about, even though I wasn’t quite sure he did. I asked him another question, and he sighed as if he didn’t want to answer, or my question was too hard to answer. I actually _do_ remember asking him why he didn’t want to answer that one. He sighed again with a big of an arrogant “Oh, God. Do I _really_ have to go into all this?” sort of flair. He then asked me “Well…do you mind of I ramble on and on?” as if the only answer he would offer would take six years. A bit impatient, I laughed a bit and said “No no no…that’s alright,” and I got up and flew off to find something else to do. Shortly after this, I began to feel something moving, on my neck. I sat still and I felt it again. When I put my hand up, I couldn’t feel anything, but when I felt it again, I knew it was coming from the waking world. 

(A bit freaked out by this, I woke myself up, only to find out that it was just the ring on my necklace slowly sliding down the chain and lightly dragging across my skin, because of my position. I was a little disappointed, but excited about the dream. Even though it was only 2 hours after I’d lied down to go to sleep, I got up and typed up my notes on the dream. Then I lay back down and tried to WILD, but failed.)

*Dream Two:
”Sunflowers Supreme”*

My aunt was having a party and, at some point, most of us were out front. I was in a car, in the driveway, with a few other people, including a little girl around Cierra’s age. My cousin Mario was on the front porch to the house, talking to some girl. Without warning, the two of them just began having sex right there on the front porch, in front of everyone. Trying not to draw any attention that wasn’t already on them, I distracted the little girl so she wouldn’t look over and see what they were doing.

The dream changed, and became really surreal. It was day time, and we were all walking down this street. On one side of us were a bunch of houses, on the other side were these _giant_ sunflowers and other plants like them – some of them well over a hundred feet high. We had to walk past them, and I was really nervous because – since the wind was blowing in odd directions – some of the flowers would like spiral their petals outward, reaching straight down to us in almost tornado-like fashion, as if the petals themselves would  grab us and yank us up into the air. We got passed them without incident, though. This then led us to a small pool that everyone jumped in. We had to swim beneath the surface of the water, through a stone pathway, and then we’d come up in another pool that was on a strange island that was in the middle of the ocean. I remember that there was something magical about this place, but don’t really remember what it was.

Somehow this was all linked to a scenario where I was in a chamber and had to roll into a ball like Samus in _Metroid_ to escape from it. I don’t really remember much of that, but I know that, in one of the travels between the island and the street where the field was, I realized I was able to breathe underwater. This didn’t make me lucid, though.

----------


## mark

dam that is an incredible lucid!  ::bowdown:: 

It is great how you pulled out a door out of the ground, incredible control

Let me just say I love the way you dealt with the paedo-priest, I cant think of anyone else who would deserve a beating like that. The details of that were brilliant anyway like how you concentrated to phase through ans pull him out the car

great choice with the dragon, bringing that to live would be so cool! shame you couldn't remember the answers but given that it was only spouting random stuff it may have been good not to remember it lol 

by the way the ride in your picture, duelling dragons in Florida is probably the best roller coaster I have ever been on, have you been on it at all?

lol at the sun flower dream I bet they where a spectacular sight

----------


## Moonbeam

> (_WOW!_
> As promised, Moonbeam, this lucid dream is dedicated to you!!  You should go into the fortune cookie business! Haha!





 :boogie: That is totally cool!  But O...it wasn't such a great prediction...come on, I was talking about you, so the odds were pretty good!  ::D: 





> It turned out that the mechanics were supposed to be detailing my car, but something happened to where it got mixed up with the wrong work-order, and theyd (for some reason) shredded the entire roof off of it. At one point, I had been chewing on a pen cap or something small, and it broke into millions of pieces, in my mouth, and I tried for_ever_ to spit it all out, but I just couldnt get it all.



 ::lol::  Damn they mixed up your car with one that they were supposed to destroy, not fix.  Then the pen pieces, yuk.





> Immediately, I turned around and began looking for the DC that had given me such a hard time, about ready to teach him a thing or two.





That's what my first thought when I became lucid last night was; I'm starting to take after you (finally)!  :boogie: 





> I walked into a new land that absolutely _amazed_ me. Everything was made out of vibrant, larger than life color. It was filled with blues, pinks and greens all over, and looked like a really detailed landscape straight out of the movie _What Dreams May Come_. It was, easily, the most incredible dream landscape I have _ever_ seen, and I just stood there, in awe, for a good while.





 ::bowdown:: That's really cool.  I haven't seen that movie, I probably should; I forgot what it was but my BF just told me.






> Grabbing the guy by the collar, I yanked him out through the windshield, took him somewhere secluded, and proceeded to beat the crap out of him.





All right, O!   :Boxing:  I like how you just go get him and do it.   Also how you phase your arm thru the windshield.  I've been able to go thru doors and stuff lately; I need to try things like that; also I need to try becoming insubstantial if somebody tries to grab me.





> Holding my hands out, I focused on bringing the dragon to life. It was actually much easier than I thought it would be. The body of the dragon turned from a hard, painted stone, to thick, scaly reptile skin. I reached out and ran my hand across its body, feeling the scales beneath my fingers. Then I looked back at the head. The dragon, which had been mostly blue, turned into more of a red-orange color. It began moving its head around, as if trying to break free, but the struts and beams that had held the dragon in place, while it was a statue/decoration, still kept it held in place while it was alive, preventing it from going anywhere. With this extra security, I flew off of the platform I was sitting on, and landed on one a little closer to the dragon's face.





This is one of the coolest things that anybody has ever done in a dream!  You were so lucky that the amusement park with that roller coaster was in your dream!  





> it answered back with this really _long_ response  something that seemed to be more of an attempt to sound smart by using the biggest words and concept it could (like talking about hypotenuses and isosceles triangles as if he was solving an algebraic equation), than anything else.





 ::shakehead::  One of those DC's...even a dragon DC gives you the gobbledy-gook answer, I hate that.





> He sighed again with a big of an arrogant Oh, God. Do I _really_ have to go into all this? sort of flair.





 ::lol::  Yea he's a typical DC, isn't he?  There always such smart-asses.





> When I put my hand up, I couldnt feel anything, but when I felt it again, I knew it was coming from the waking world.



 ::furious::  Well, you had one of the best dreams ever, and maybe if that hadn't woken you up you would have forgotten some of it, so maybe it's just as well.  

That was an excellent dream, O!  ::bowdown::  How about you stay up til 5:00 AM again next weekend?  ::D:

----------


## Xox

Wow, awesome lucid.  ::shock:: 





> Everything was made out of vibrant, larger than life color. It was filled with blues, pinks and greens all over, and looked like a really detailed landscape straight out of the movie What Dreams May Come.



That sounds amazing. Now you've given me an idea of what to do tonight.  ::lol:: 





> I immediately knew what this meant. Those may have been the guys children, but he was a child molester and, as soon as they got home, as has happened time and time again, he would be having his way with his kids  who looked to be around 9 or 10 yrs old - behind closed doors. Sickened, I raced across the field and jumped into the air, landing on the hood of the mans car. I tried to punch through his windshield, but didnt do anything but crack it. Then, I concentrated on phasing through it and sank my arm in through the windshield like it was made out of water. Grabbing the guy by the collar, I yanked him out through the windshield, took him somewhere secluded, and proceeded to beat the crap out of him.



Aww, O to the rescue.  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It is great how you pulled out a door out of the ground, incredible control



Thanks. I don't even know where the idea for that came from. I'm going to have to do that more often, when I want to try to teleport somewhere, because spinning doesn't usually work out too well for me.





> Let me just say I love the way you dealt with the paedo-priest, I cant think of anyone else who would deserve a beating like that. The details of that were brilliant anyway like how you concentrated to phase through ans pull him out the car



Haha. Yeah, that was great. It reminded me of a supernatural dream I had a long time ago, when I was hunting a pedophile that had the ability to steal people's bodies. He tried to get away, in a van, and I jumped on the side of the van and phased my arm through the side window, trying to reach him. Heh. This one was a lot better, though.  ::D: 






> great choice with the dragon, bringing that to live would be so cool! shame you couldn't remember the answers but given that it was only spouting random stuff it may have been good not to remember it lol 
> 
> by the way the ride in your picture, duelling dragons in Florida is probably the best roller coaster I have ever been on, have you been on it at all?



Yeah. Dueling Dragons was probably where I got the dragon coaster concept from, in my dream. I _love_ that ride (the blue one is my favorite). Islands of Adventure is my favorite theme park.  ::cooler:: 





> lol at the sun flower dream I bet they where a spectacular sight



Lol. They were...but they were actually kind of scary. Haha. The way they moved made it seem like they were alive/conscious. And they were just so huge. It was creepy. 





> That is totally cool!  But O...it wasn't such a great prediction...come on, I was talking about you, so the odds were pretty good!



Haha.  :Oops: 






> Damn they mixed up your car with one that they were supposed to destroy, not fix.  Then the pen pieces, yuk.



Yeah, when I saw my car, my jaw just about hit the floor. Lol. And they had the nerve to try to give _me_ a hard time, because I was giving _them_ a hard time about it!





> [COLOR=black]That's what my first thought when I became lucid last night was; I'm starting to take after you (finally)!



Hahaha. You have been assimilated.  ::borg:: 





> That's really cool.  I haven't seen that movie, I probably should; I forgot what it was but my BF just told me.



_Great_ movie. You should definitely watch it, when you get the chance.  ::content:: 





> All right, O!   I like how you just go get him and do it.   Also how you phase your arm thru the windshield.  I've been able to go thru doors and stuff lately; I need to try things like that; also I need to try becoming insubstantial if somebody tries to grab me.



Haha. Yeah, that guy stood no chance.  ::D:  And that would be really cool, to make yourself immaterial when someone is trying to grab you. You could just sit there and laugh at them, all ghost-like. Hehe.





> This is one of the coolest things that anybody has ever done in a dream!  You were so lucky that the amusement park with that roller coaster was in your dream!



Definitely one of my greatest LD moments ever. The last time I had a dragon in my LD, we were fighting, and everything was moving really fast. This time I was right there with it, face to face, and I could actually see all the detail and feel its skin. It was incredible how realistic it was. Whenever I get my lazy-ass around to it, I'm going to draw the scene of me sitting down on the platform and talking to the dragon, with it's body and the coaster tracks arced around us.





> One of those DC's...even a dragon DC gives you the gobbledy-gook answer, I hate that.
> 
>  Yea he's a typical DC, isn't he?  There always such smart-asses.



LOL. Yeah. This thing was definitely no exception. Haha. And just the way he talked - like he was some renowned scholar or something. It was really funny, coming out of him, regardless of how nonsensical it sounded.





> Well, you had one of the best dreams ever, and maybe if that hadn't woken you up you would have forgotten some of it, so maybe it's just as well.  
> 
> That was an excellent dream, O!  How about you stay up til 5:00 AM again next weekend?



Yup. That's _exactly_ what I was thinking. That's what made me get up and write the dream down, and not let myself fall back asleep again...I thought about it, though.  ::chuckle:: 

And I just might do that next weekend. Haha. I also went for a 10mile bike ride, yesterday, and it's been the most exercise I've gotten in the past couple of weeks. I wonder if there was any connection. Also, I did fall asleep at about 11pm, after having a few drinks, and woke up around 1:30. Then I was up until 5 and went back to sleep. Maybe that short passing out nap helped out?





> Wow, awesome lucid. 
> 
> That sounds amazing. Now you've given me an idea of what to do tonight.



Thanks, Xox! And I can't wait to find out what that idea is.  ::D: 





> Aww, O to the rescue.



 ::ninja::  Heh.

----------


## Sara

WOOOWWW, that lucid was amazing!!

I LOVE colours, I would so love to see that scene you entered after creating the door.

+++ for beating that pedo father! Pulling him DL-style through the glass was classic. I love your abilities!

I enjoyed the whole read. No more words left to say, except WOW  ::bowdown::

----------


## raklet

Amazing!  The coolest and most interesting lucid I have read to date.






> I yanked him out through the windshield, took him somewhere secluded, and proceeded to beat the crap out of him.



That's it?  You put so much time and detail into every other aspect of your dream but you only dedicated one puny sentence to the disposal of the pedophile?  A description of all the well deserved things you did to the pedo would be icing on the cake.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> WOOOWWW, that lucid was amazing!!
> 
> I LOVE colours, I would so love to see that scene you entered after creating the door.
> 
> +++ for beating that pedo father! Pulling him DL-style through the glass was classic. I love your abilities!
> 
> I enjoyed the whole read. No more words left to say, except WOW



Thanks, Sara. I'm glad you enjoyed reading through it! The scenery was absolutely stunning, though. It was like a living painting of the most absurdly vibrant colors, all over the place - old stone and statues in a huge field of flowers and hills, with thick blue water all around. Awesome.  :smiley: 





> Amazing!  The coolest and most interesting lucid I have read to date.



Thanks, man! Helluva compliment, considering some of the amazing dreams we have around here!  ::content:: 





> That's it?  You put so much time and detail into every other aspect of your dream but you only dedicated one puny sentence to the disposal of the pedophile?  A description of all the well deserved things you did to the pedo would be icing on the cake.



Lol!  I was wondering if someone was going to call me out on that. I don't necessarily _remember_ every single detail of that part but - of what I do remember - I _will_ say that I strung him up and, considering what I used for a punching bag, he won't be _raping_ anyone again any time soon, if you catch my drift.  ::lol::

----------


## Burns

Whoa, that was an awesome lucid, O!! :bravo: Really cool - I wish mine lasted as long as yours! Congrats for beating the shit out of the pedo, and the dream vividness in colors sounds really awesome too - I can picture what you mean by "What Dreams May Come". So cool!  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> I _will_ say that I strung him up and, considering what I used for a punching bag, he won't be _raping_ anyone again any time soon, if you catch my drift.



Good man!  ::bowdown::   That's more my style - more fitting of what I think pedos deserve.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hahaha. You have been assimilated.



Did you see, in my dream last night? The first thing I thought was to go back and get the guy who gave me shit!  ::lol::  





> _Great_ movie. You should definitely watch it, when you get the chance.



Yea, I will now, thanks.





> And that would be really cool, to make yourself immaterial when someone is trying to grab you. You could just sit there and laugh at them, all ghost-like. Hehe.



I can't wait to do that.  I know it will happen now; it's in my subconscious  ::evil:: 





> Definitely one of my greatest LD moments ever. The last time I had a dragon in my LD, we were fighting, and everything was moving really fast.



O, I just got done watching Beowulf--great movie!!  Have you seen it?





> This time I was right there with it, face to face, and I could actually see all the detail and feel its skin. It was incredible how realistic it was. Whenever I get my lazy-ass around to it, I'm going to draw the scene of me sitting down on the platform and talking to the dragon, with it's body and the coaster tracks arced around us.



Oh yea, I forgot to say that--I was thinking this would be a great one to draw.  The image I had was so awesome....





> LOL. Yeah. This thing was definitely no exception. Haha. And just the way he talked - like he was some renowned scholar or something. It was really funny, coming out of him, regardless of how nonsensical it sounded.



Well, that's a dragon for you, I guess.  ::lol::  It's like you created a real dragon, I almost expected him to grant you a wish!





> Yup. That's _exactly_ what I was thinking. That's what made me get up and write the dream down, and not let myself fall back asleep again...I thought about it, though.



Well, I'm glad you didn't.  ::furious::  

[quote=Oneironaut;744022]And I just might do that next weekend. Haha. I also went for a 10mile bike ride, yesterday, and it's been the most exercise I've gotten in the past couple of weeks. I wonder if there was any connection. Also, I did fall asleep at about 11pm, after having a few drinks, and woke up around 1:30. Then I was up until 5 and went back to sleep. Maybe that short passing out nap helped out?[/qutote]

I don't know; maybe the bike ride too.  I read on Wikipedia or somewhere, where it was proven that intense "physical or emotional expenditure of energy" was shown to increase lucids.

The energy you get back from a lucid is worth it, don't you think?  Thanks for getting up and writing that one down, O.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Whoa, that was an awesome lucid, O!! :bravo: Really cool - I wish mine lasted as long as yours! Congrats for beating the shit out of the pedo, and the dream vividness in colors sounds really awesome too - I can picture what you mean by "What Dreams May Come". So cool!



Thanks for checking in, Burns! You've seen What Dreams May Come? Great, lucid dreaming related movie, wouldn't you say?  ::content:: 





> Good man!   That's more my style - more fitting of what I think pedos deserve.



Haha. Yeah, man. If there is one type of villain I'm especially Hell-bent on punishing in my dreams, it's the pedophiles. There is another dream I had a while back where I wasn't lucid. I'd caught a violent pedophile and tied him up in my garage. The last thing I remember doing is lighting a blowtorch, before the dream ended. Haha. 





> Did you see, in my dream last night? The first thing I thought was to go back and get the guy who gave me shit!



Yeah, I saw that!  ::D:  I like how you started going flips in the air, on your way down the hallway. It's a shame that you didn't find the guy, when you went into the room. I would have liked to have seen how you exacted your revenge.  ::evil:: 





> O, I just got done watching Beowulf--great movie!!  Have you seen it?



Oh yeah! I went to see it on opening night, and saw it in 3D at IMAX. It was _awesome_. The whole sequence with the dragon was just mind-blowing.





> Oh yea, I forgot to say that--I was thinking this would be a great one to draw.  The image I had was so awesome....



Yeah, I'm wondering what medium to do it in. I'd really like to spend a little time on it and make it something memorable. I'm starting the first of my art classes now, so I may hold off until I get a little more "formal" training under my belt, and see how my skills improve, but I'm not sure.





> Well, that's a dragon for you, I guess.  It's like you created a real dragon, I almost expected him to grant you a wish!



He sure as hell seemed real! Right down to the last detail! I've always loved dragons and stuff, though, so I guess my mind had more than enough ammo to come up with something really authentic.  ::D: 





> I don't know; maybe the bike ride too.  I read on Wikipedia or somewhere, where it was proven that intense "physical or emotional expenditure of energy" was shown to increase lucids.



I think there might be something to that. I noticed that the time when my lucids were at their most frequent, was when I was really working out hard, a few times a week. As soon as I start work and my hours get a little more "normal" I think I can expect to become a little more consistent.





> The energy you get back from a lucid is worth it, don't you think?  Thanks for getting up and writing that one down, O.



Thanks for taking the time to read it!  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/24/2008
Dream One:
"Evolutionary Archeology"*

I was experiencing some VR simulator that was all about evolution. There was a platform that went around a small building, and a body of watter between all sides of the building and the square platform that surrounded it. As I walked around the platform, I would see different animales at different evolutionary stages, while a disembodied voice explained to me what they were. The simulations were interactive and even felt real, but they were all digital. 

After a while, the scenario changed and it was now some sort of Indiana Jones-style tomb puzzle (I had been watching Goonies before bed). I found these pieces of a lever stuck in the stone walkway, and had to put them together. Things started crumbling around me, and the scenery change, parts of the walkway falling apart. The small moat of water spanned out into a wide lake, and the walkway turned into a long pier that seemed to stretch out into infinity. The scenery in the background turned to dark, and there were bright yellow lights in the sky, way off in the background. The last thing I remember is running across his huge bridge that seemed to go on forever.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I had some rival. We were both wearing these futuristic suits and had visors that we'd flip down over our eyes, whenever we were getting ready to battle. We both had some really badass moves and gadgets. Somehow, I was able to move so fast that I could basically dodge everything that he threw at me. I could mix break-dancing with evading by doing windmills and b-twists and everytime my body would rotate, I either slip under one of his projectile weapons or hop off of the ground (even when I was just rolling off of my shoulders) and hop over his weapons. It was like I was dodging bullets just by doing acrobatics.

*Dream (Frag) Three:*
Something about being in an arcade that had a version of Manx TT racing that didn't have the actual bikes that you sit on.

*Dream (Frag) Four:*
I was back in my old High School. I don't know if I was in detention or what, but I was in the cafeteria with a couple of people, and just sitting there drawing and listening to music. For some reason we had to get up and move because some other people were getting ready to come in and use the section of the cafeteria that we were sitting at, so we had to go over to the opposite side of the room.



*03/25/2008
Dream One:
"Blayne and Bre"*

I was with a woman, and I get the feeling that we were Blayne and Breanna (two of mine and a friend's RP characters). We were both living in modern times, in an apartment, and were some kind of law enforcement officers. We ended up having some sort of arguement and both went away to work somewhat agitated. I was assigned with checking out this slum area where I had to fit in and keep tabs on a certain guy. Walking through the complex, I found that there was a martial arts tournament going on, and the guy would be entering. So, I signed up, so I could watch him much more closely, and see what he's all about. (My character is a martial artist) I got in the tournament and ended up having to fight the guy. It was more of a boxing match and punching felt kind of strange and sort of Wii Boxing-ish, but I pretty much kicked his ass pretty hard. Some time after the tournament, he ended up trying to leave the area, and I had to follow him.

*Dream Two:
"Whose War is it, Anyway?"*

-I was in Iraq. I was a soldier and walking around with my weapon at ease, however I knew that I had to watch my back for insurgents. I was definitely not there to just be all gung ho or anything, and was pretty much just watching my post and minding my business. As I came around a corner, I saw some children playing a couple of yards away. I stopped for a moment, kind of heart-warmed to see them playing so happily, in such a terrifying time, as if they didn't have a care in the world. I just stood and watched from a distance, smiling.

I didn't realize that, while I was doing that, a man had approached the fence that was directly behind me. He was an Iraqi man, but he was not Al Qaeda. He was just an ordinary man. Could have been a father to one of those kids, for all I know. The only thing I knew was what I quickly found out; this man was opposed to our occupation. He was terrified of the American forces after hearing so much of the most horrible acts that some of our soldiers had committed, and his perspective of all of us had been tainted. Seeing me standing there, watching the children, his distorted view made him assume that I was about to open fire on them. 

I heard him scream "Childkiller!!" behind me, and open fire. Completely surprised, I turned around, but there was no way I could get in a position to aim and fire because his machine gun was already raining down on me, wildly. Bullets were tearing through my legs, and I collapsed, rolling toward the fence and closer to him, trying to do something before he landed any fatal shots. My lower legs now useless, I could only reach up from the ground in a sit-up position and grab the guy by his shirt, yanking him over the fence and into the dirt beside me. I then rolled on top of him. I was both blindly enraged at the fact that he'd shot my legs out from under me and devastatingly heart-broken that this man, who I could tell wasn't a terrorist, had misjudged me so badly. He was trying to fight me off, continuously trying to swing the barrell of his gun up in my direction, but I was just completely irate. I completely overpowered him with an insulted hatred, screaming "WHY?!!" over and over as I swung my rifle down on him like a club. Wounded, but defeated, the man continued trying to defend, fighting me off and attempting to aim his gun up at me. Finally, I whipped the barrel of my own rifle down and, while straddling his thighs, fired off about half a clip into his chest. When it was over, I rolled off of him, not able to feel my legs anymore, and nearly broke down into tears.

----------


## raklet

The soldier dream has powerful imagery in it.  Sad to think that the message speaks volumes about the state of our own society and the stereotypes that exist in it.  Not that we run around killing each other with bullets, but there is plenty of murdering with words that goes on before even trying to see the other person's position.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The soldier dream has powerful imagery in it.  Sad to think that the message speaks volumes about the state of our own society and the stereotypes that exist in it.  Not that we run around killing each other with bullets, but there is plenty of murdering with words that goes on before even trying to see the other person's position.



Yeah, I agree completely. After waking up, I was really surprised at the emotional intensity of it. It felt like I was being betrayed by a loved one or something. You're right, though, it's very telling of the misconceptions that are running wild around this time, from both sides of the war.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Wow at the Iraq dream. I was immediately reminded of a movie called Jacob's Ladder... have you seen it?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Mes. No, I don't think I've seen Jacob's Ladder. I know it's an old flick, so there's a posibility that I've seen parts of it, years ago. I'm pretty sure I haven't seen the whole thing.

----------


## Sanquis

> I heard him scream "Childkiller!!" behind me, and open fire. Completely surprised, I turned around, but there was no way I could get in a position to aim and fire because his machine gun was already raining down on me, wildly. Bullets were tearing through my legs, and I collapsed, rolling toward the fence and closer to him, trying to do something before he landed any fatal shots. My lower legs now useless, I could only reach up from the ground in a sit-up position and grab the guy by his shirt, yanking him over the fence and into the dirt beside me. I then rolled on top of him. I was both blindly enraged at the fact that he'd shot my legs out from under me and devastatingly heart-broken that this man, who I could tell wasn't a terrorist, had misjudged me so badly. He was trying to fight me off, continuously trying to swing the barrell of his gun up in my direction, but I was just completely irate. I completely overpowered him with an insulted hatred, screaming "WHY?!!" over and over as I swung my rifle down on him like a club. Wounded, but defeated, the man continued trying to defend, fighting me off and attempting to aim his gun up at me. Finally, I whipped the barrel of my own rifle down and, while straddling his thighs, fired off about half a clip into his chest. When it was over, I rolled off of him, not able to feel my legs anymore, and nearly broke down into tears.



 ::holyshit:: 

...wow. Sounds like the latest ultra-modern drama straight from the studios in Hollywood...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ...wow. Sounds like the latest ultra-modern drama straight from the studios in Hollywood...



Heh. Yeah, I could definitely imagine seeing that happen on the big screen.  ::content:: 

=======================

*03/26/2008*
All I remember is some fragment about living in some parody of _Scary Movie 3_. It was kind of like the other movies, but with different "gags," one of which was a Chucky doll - running around and reeking havoc - that was actually a tiny version of Rosanne Barr, who I'd seen on some late night talk show, last night.

----------


## Interested1

That was amazing.  The emotion we can have in dream will never stop surprising me.  Are/were you in any branch of the military?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That was amazing.  The emotion we can have in dream will never stop surprising me.  Are/were you in any branch of the military?



Hey, Int.  :smiley:  

Nah, the closest I ever got to it was 3 years in Junior ROTC, back in High School. I was thinking about going into the service, around that time, but ended up changing my mind, when my ex got pregnant.

----------


## Interested1

Hello One  :smiley:   I guess I could have started out witha hello...I suck!  

I actually toyed with the idea of the armed forces myself.  Some recruiting guys came when I was in high school and did some physical testing.  During push ups, I realized that his boots were practicly under my face and he was yelling at me!  I looked up and I was the only one left on the mats, lol!  I was laughing that I had bested the boys and collapsed at 89.  

I decided that I wouldn't really like being bossed around that much.  It's the truth of your dream that makes me sooooo happy I never walked down that road.  I'll leave the fighting up to the men, lol!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hello One   I guess I could have started out witha hello...I suck!



Seriously! Where are your manners?!

Haha.  ::chuckle:: 

Yeah, push-ups were never my forté. I always kicked ass at sit-ups, though. Oh, and running...not my thing. Smoking and PT never went together all that well. LOL. I never had _too_ much of a problem with the yelling, but I did kind of guess that there would be a big difference between the order-barking in High School and in the actual service. I think there's only so much of that I'd have been able to take, too. Heh.

----------


## mark

good dreams the other night man I like the evolution archeology lol so cool!

That Iraq dream was insane! those types of dreams always are hard to deal with! its a shame it went from a nice moment to a terrible moment so quickly. Did it hurt when you got shot?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> good dreams the other night man I like the evolution archeology lol so cool!



Heh. Thanks. The beginning of that one was kind of weird, actually. Some of the creatures roaming around were just  ::wtf:: . Lol.





> That Iraq dream was insane! those types of dreams always are hard to deal with! its a shame it went from a nice moment to a terrible moment so quickly. Did it hurt when you got shot?



Nah, actually it didn't hurt at all. It was just like somebody was throwing pebbles at my legs or something, from behind. But my legs got real weak and collapsed from under me, so I had to roll and crawl around.

----------


## LifeStandsStill

Evolutionary Archeology sounded pretty cool there, O

And that Iraq dream was well detailed, I could picture it almost as if I were there. Pretty heartbreaking though.

----------


## The Cusp

> Wow at the Iraq dream. I was immediately reminded of a movie called Jacob's Ladder... have you seen it?



Been a long time since I've seen that movie, couldn't see the connection.  Of course I can barely remember it, other than that it was a kick ass movie.

Legs shot out, eh?  At least you still won.  It's not often I see you get whooped so bad by a DC.  You've done the Neo bullet dodging thing before, right?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Evolutionary Archeology sounded pretty cool there, O
> 
> And that Iraq dream was well detailed, I could picture it almost as if I were there. Pretty heartbreaking though.



Hey, LSS. Good to see you roaming around here.  ::cooler:: 
Thanks. I've kind of been half-assing a lot of my recent journal entries, because I've either been pressed for time or they've just been too long, but I'm trying to get back into adding as much detail as I can remember. And that dream _was_ really heart-breaking. It was a strange feeling, just being so hurt/enraged by that guy completely taking my intention the wrong way and firing on me.





> Legs shot out, eh?  At least you still won.  It's not often I see you get whooped so bad by a DC.  You've done the Neo bullet dodging thing before, right?



Yeah I know, right? Haha. But I do get owned by some DC's when I'm not lucid, every now and then. That guy just happened to get the drop on me, when I wasn't looking!  :tongue2:  lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/27/2008
Fragment*
All I remember is that I was working in a grocery store and I spent all my time trying to pick up this really hot co-worker. We were closing up one night, and when I asked her to go out and do something afterward, she ended up rejecting me and going out with some nerdy-looking cashier.  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(I was pretty hammered last night - And my fuckin head hurts, now.  ::?:  - so I don't really remember all that much of my dreams.)

*03/28/2008**
Dream (Frag) One:*
-I was in some unfamiliar neighborhood with my uncle, and there was some kind of garage sale or home-based flea market going on. I was walking around and checking out all the stuff, and I came across a gun rack. There was a really light 9mm that looked like a Glock and had Dallas Cowboys colors and graphics painted all over it, and a heavier black pistol that looked like a Walther PPK. They were both only $10, because they were unregistered, and I thought about buying them both.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
-*Xox* showed up in this one. We were in some kind of classroom and, instead of paying attention, I was making a flipbook animation on a note pad. It was about two guys fighting on the rooftops over the city and throwing each other around, from roof to roof. (I had watched the action scenes in Spider-Man 3 last night. Maybe that had something to do with it.) When I got down with the animation, I called *Xox* over and was showing it to her, but it kept skipping pages, when I was trying to flip it with my thumb.

*Dream (Frag) Three:*
-Something about playfully scaring some little boy whose parents came to visit us and brought him along. Every time he would pass by my room and I would go "RAAAH!!!" and he'd run away. Lol. (We had company last night, one of whom was a small boy, but not quite as little as the one in the dream.)

----------


## Moonbeam

That Iraq dream sounds like you were really there and are having flashbacks or something.

That archaeology dream was cool; sometimes when I go to a museum I'll have a dream like that later.  Once I saw a whole documentary about Vikings again in my dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That Iraq dream sounds like you were really there and are having flashbacks or something.
> 
> That archaeology dream was cool; sometimes when I go to a museum I'll have a dream like that later.  Once I saw a whole documentary about Vikings again in my dream.



Yeah, the Iraq dream felt incredibly real. Even after I woke up, I was just like "...damn.  ::shock:: "

And I was actually trying to induce a Goonies-like scenario in my dreams, while I was watching the movie. I'd completely forgot about it, though, when I went to sleep, but ended up having an archeology-based dream, which is cool.  :smiley:  The Viking dream sounds pretty tight, but it probably would have been much more fun to have been a part of it. I could just imagine you storming into battle with a Viking hat and a battle axe bigger than you are.  ::D:

----------


## Xox

> *Dream (Frag) Two:*



Ah you dreamed of me.  ::content::  Maybe this is because I started visiting your DJ?





> When I got down with the animation, I called *Xox* over and was showing it to her, but it kept skipping pages, when I was trying to flip it with my thumb.



Haha, I hate it when that happens to flipbook animations.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, the Iraq dream felt incredibly real. Even after I woke up, I was just like "...damn. "



I could tell it was one of those dreams.  ::hug:: 





> The Viking dream sounds pretty tight, but it probably would have been much more fun to have been a part of it. I could just imagine you storming into battle with a Viking hat and a battle axe bigger than you are.



That would be cool!  I hope I have that dream.  I already have the soundtrack...did you read the non-english music thread (I can't find it...., but it's in there...)

----------


## mark

> *03/27/2008*
> *Fragment*
> All I remember is that I was working in a grocery store and I spent all my time trying to pick up this really hot co-worker. We were closing up one night, and when I asked her to go out and do something afterward, she ended up rejecting me and going out with some nerdy-looking cashier.



 
he he thats brilliant! lol I like reading those dreams they are always kind of funny  ::evil:: 





> *03/28/2008*
> *Dream (Frag) Two:*



such a great scene in that movie! people didnt much like spiderman 3 but I thought it was great.

it is always cool to have a DV member in our dreams. 





> *Dream (Frag) Three:*



he he great! scarring young kids like that (in a playfull way) is always fun  ::lol::

----------


## Burns

Wow that Iraq dream gave me the chills. Heavy stuff.

----------


## Twoshadows

Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *Oneironaut*  
_Bye, TS! Bring me back something Arizonian!_ 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Here's a little something:

A saguaro in the predawn hours....


TS

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice! Thanks!  ::content::

----------


## Caradon

Wow, that water dragon Lucid was so awesome! I loved how you entered that other world.  I need to learn to do that better. And the dragon was pretty funny at the end. ::lol::  



And you stabbed yourself. ::D:  I had a Lucid a while back where I pushed a chef knife into my stomach just to freak out some DC's.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow, that water dragon Lucid was so awesome! I loved how you entered that other world.  I need to learn to do that better. And the dragon was pretty funny at the end. 
> 
>  And you stabbed yourself. I had a Lucid a while back where I pushed a chef knife into my stomach just to freak out some DC's.



Yeah, that dragon lucid was _amazing_!  ::D:  I don't even know where the idea to make a door like that even came from. I just kinda got the urge to try it, but I'm definitely going to do that more often, if I can remember. Heh. And that dragon was hilarious. Lol. I'd like to have another dream with him in it.  ::chuckle:: 

*======================*

*03/29/2008**
Dream One:
"Spirit Springs"*

I was following some kind of large river or stream that was in the middle of a road. It went under a highway overpass, and I could see it coming to a stop at what looked like a neighborhood or resort at the end. Though it was suspicious-looking, I simply turned around, because I figured it to be something ordinary, and I didnt want to waste my time going all the way down there, just to find out it was nothing exciting, and having to turn back around then. I went home and got on the internet, doing some research on the address.

I read that it was supposed to be some sort of supernatural spring that cured any and everything, and that it was mostly built as a sort of retirement community for old people. I ended up going back one day, and had a look around. I sat in the spring/pool/whatever for a while, and talked to some of the people that were there. There were families with members that ranged from incredibly old to infantile, and it was just pretty relaxing. The water built up in pockets/pools all over the place, and would stream off to different areas of the community (like a stream running along all the sidewalks and whatnot). Later, when I was walking around, I noticed a dead cat that was lying in the water. Glancing at it, while walking passed, I saw the cats spirit lift up from its body, coming up out of the water and walking around. Looking around, I saw many other spirits waking up from all over the place, as if the water that ran through this place was giving substance to the souls of the dead. Unthreateningly, they just began to mill around, walking about aimlessly.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was sharing a house with about three other guys, and one of them had a small white dog - like a retriever - that loved the hell out of me. He would just sit there forever and nuzzle his head into my hand as Id pet him. Late one night, I heard someone on the roof. I crept upstairs and came out of a window on the top floor, stepping onto the deck. Someone was trying to break in through another window, and I took him by surprise, charging him and tackling him. We wrestled for a while on the ground, but were back on our feet. Being so close to the edge, we inevitably ended up going over the railing. I positioned myself not only so Id land on top of him, but with my knees driving into his chest, supporting my weight. We hit the ground and he screamed out in pain as my knees crushed his ribs, begging for me to stop. I got off of him and he lay there writhing in pain.

*Dream Three:
"DV Witches"*

I had picked up Cierra and brought her back with me to a _huge_ house, with glass doors all around, that Im guessing was my moms because she was the only other person there. There were these vines in the backyard that were growing at a supernatural rate and beginning to break through some of the glass doors as if they were tentacles trying to slither into the house. Mom played it off like it was nothing, and said that she was going to take care of the vines, and Cierra would help, as if it was just a normal task of cleaning up the house.

I said ok and went out riding through the neighborhood on this tiny bike that seemed like something Cierra would ride. It had tires like those pocket-bike motorcycles, except this thing didnt have an engine, but had pedals in the front, like a tricycle. It Hauled Ass, though, and there were a lot of hills around the neighborhood so, once I got to the top of one, it would be like skiing down a mountain on this little thing. Id reach speeds of at least 50mph and have to lean and hold the back end like a skateboard as I drifted around curves and whatnot. It was pretty badass.

I ended up going to Brians house (but it was in the form of someone elses), to hang out. Later, two Wiccan girls that I think were *Ophelia and Mitzie* came over. They were doing some kind of spell with some weird liquid or gel or something, while we were all waiting for pizza. I was stressing about time, because I knew I had to get back and put Cierra to bed, and it was getting dark. The pizza ended up showing up like 5 minutes after we ordered it, which was amazing. Haha. I was getting my pizza passed to me, on my tray, and one of the girls accidentally spilled some of whatever gel stuff they were using on my tray. I just kind of looked at her like  ::wtf::  and she smiled back sheepishly.


*03/30/2008
Dream One:
"Space/Time Simulators"*

I was watching theme park attraction demos, like commercials, of those simulator-type rides, like the Back to the Future ride, at Universal. One of them had to do with the Ghostbusters. You gone a mission with them, on some weird, inter-dimensional track, like a mine-car rail, and it takes around while they battled all kinds of spirits. The track was suspended in mid-air, and had large sections of it missing, that you'd have to jump across, so it was a pretty cool thrill ride.

After that one, Cierra and a few other kids were in another ad. They were walking around a dark hallway, as if they were on their way to the actual ride itself. Suddenly a T-Rex came from out of nowhere and charged them. It leaned down and caught them all in its mouth and ran off through a portal that opened up in front of it. The scene changed, and showed the kids and the T-Rex travelling through a void, apparently going back in time to the era that the Rex came from. Somehow, they got away from it before actually completing the trip and got spit out of the temporal rift and into the same inter-dimensional cart that the Ghostbusters had been previously using. It was going like 100mph and they had to hang on for dear life and find their way back to present time.

*Dream Two:
"Freaky Fugees Video"*

I was in an office, working. There was a Fugees video or something that I wanted some chick to check out. I cant remember if it was on a computer screen, or on paper, but I think it was on paper, because I thought it was _really_ strange how the picture of some girl, in the middle of the page, was changing, and I could actually hear the music even though there were no speakers. The song was very anti government and, when it started, it was somewhat subtle, but then it grew more hateful and enraged. As it did this, the picture of the girl, who started off rather normal, began to change. At first, she began smiling evilly, but as the song became more negative, her face began to grow more demonic, as if it were mirroring the tone about the evils of the administration. She opened he mouth at one point in the song and let out a low ROOOOAAAAARR type sound, that was kind of startling. Then, at an appropriate part in the song, she turned into the Statue of Libertyand then suddenly burst into flames, her flaming head then being decapitated, depicting a ruthless murder of Liberty, that the song was based upon.



<o:p></o:p>

<o:p></o:p>

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool, T. Rex.

That video dream is very creative!  That as like something you could use for a real video.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Moonbeam.  :smiley: 

Yeah, the T-Rex part was actually pretty freaky at first, seeing it chomp down and grab the kids in its mouth. But it was all very "special effects-ish," so it was clear they weren't actually in danger. It was still intense, though. Heh.

And I thought the same thing about that music video. It was a pretty damn cool concept, and perfectly executed. I'd like to know if there was something I'd seen, that particularly inspired that idea, or if my mind just completely came up with it!  ::cooler:: 

*======================*

*04/04/2008*
(Went to sleep hammered. Don't remember a damn thing.  :tongue2: )

----------


## mark

> *Dream (Frag) Two:*





 ::shock::  holy crap! Ouch I bet that would have hurt!!  lol funny dream of contrasts first the loving cute dog then the bloke writhing round in pain with shattered ribs!






> *03/30/2008*
> *Dream One:*
> *"Space/Time Simulators"*





cool dream! slightly freaky but non the less a very original and action packed dream  :smiley: 






> *Dream Two:*
> *"Freaky Fugees Video"*
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o /><o:p></o:p>



 ::shock::  dam what a insane music video!

----------


## Pancaka

speaking of crazy music videos...

"Window Licker"

Cool Electronica sound, funny/disturbing video.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> [/b]
> 
>  holy crap! Ouch I bet that would have hurt!!  lol funny dream of contrasts first the loving cute dog then the bloke writhing round in pain with shattered ribs!



Haha. You know what? I didn't even think about that, until you mentioned it. That _is_ pretty funny.  ::chuckle:: 





> speaking of crazy music videos...
> 
> "Window Licker"
> 
> Cool Electronica sound, funny/disturbing video.



Hahaha. Hell yeah. Aphex Twin always has some crazy shit going on in their videos.  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> I crept upstairs and came out of a window on the top floor, stepping onto the deck. Someone was trying to break in through another window, and I took him by surprise, charging him and tackling him. We wrestled for a while on the ground, but were back on our feet. Being so close to the edge, we inevitably ended up going over the railing. I positioned myself not only so Id land on top of him, but with my knees driving into his chest, supporting my weight. We hit the ground and he screamed out in pain as my knees crushed his ribs, begging for me to stop. I got off of him and he lay there writhing in pain.



Haha, that's awesome.  It would fit perfectly with your novel.

----------


## Moonbeam

O, are you writing a novel?  Or is that just a suggestion from raklet, with a title for you to use (and a good one too!)

----------


## raklet

> O, are you writing a novel?  Or is that just a suggestion from raklet, with a title for you to use (and a good one too!)



No, that's his "photoshop I make fun of you" picture.  I just thought it made a fun image to go along with his dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

That's making fun of him?  I thought it was a complement.

(I remember a long time ago when O dressed up as Blade for Halloween, and I thought he looked great--but I was too shy to say so!  :Oops:  I've gotten over that problem now, obviously.)

----------


## raklet

> That's making fun of him?  I thought it was a complement.
> 
> (I remember a long time ago when O dressed up as Blade for Halloween, and I thought he looked great--but I was too shy to say so!  I've gotten over that problem now, obviously.)



Well, I don't think so, but that is the thread it is posted in.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Haha, that's awesome.  It would fit perfectly with your novel.



LOL.  ::chuckle:: 





> O, are you writing a novel?  Or is that just a suggestion from raklet, with a title for you to use (and a good one too!)







> No, that's his "photoshop I make fun of you" picture.  I just thought it made a fun image to go along with his dream.



Haha. Yeah, that was one of the pics someone did of me. If you haven't checked out that thread yet, Moonbeam, you really should. There's some absolutely _gold_ in there.  ::lmao:: 

Here it is:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=47161





> That's making fun of him?  I thought it was a complement.
> 
> (I remember a long time ago when O dressed up as Blade for Halloween, and I thought he looked great--but I was too shy to say so!  I've gotten over that problem now, obviously.)



Why thank ya, love.  ::content:: 


*=======================================*

*04/01/2008**
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was watching some gory slasher flick with my grandparents, and other family members. It was some sort of get-together, and we were eating some amazing BBQ.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Some supernatural thing about a house transforming at night. Really strange. I don’t really remember much of it, though.

*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was a part of some organization that was like a futuristic fighting club. I was set up to fight this one guy that was supposed to be really good, and I was still a rookie, but I was ready to get in there and go full contact. We used these really high-tech laptop computers to communicate before the fight through live video feeds. The guy actually ended up backing down, before the match began, and I was somewhat relieved.

*Dream (Frag) Four:*
I was collecting Spawn comics to add to the ones I already have in the garage, so I could sell them on eBay.

*Dream Five:
”April Fools with Bill Gates”*

I was helping Bill Gates arrange a seminar, and he wanted me to help him plan an April Fool’s joke for some of the people that were coming to attend it. I stood in the room where he was supposed to talk to them, and I made it seem like they were all being rejected, and Bill Gates had just dismissed them, before the seminar even started. As planned, they all began to get really upset, and they demanded to speak to him personally. I led them (a group of like 50 people) around through a hallway, telling them that I was sorry for their having wasted their time, and that Bill was just going to tell them all that they’re all going to be cut (I think it was something about their having had positions at Microsoft, or something, and he was turning them away.) 

We went into this huge, gymnasium like area and, just as they were starting to get restless and irritated, Bill came out, said “April Fools!” and the place erupted into this massive concert/party, with some really hot Shakira-like performer on stage and fireworks going off, all over the place. I was walking around with these huge fireworks that looked like M-80s, but bigger. I couldn’t get them lit because my lighter was faulty, so someone threw me theirs, and I started lighting them and tossing them all over the place. I kept the rest of them in my pocket. After a while, we moved the party outside. I began throwing more fireworks, but this time the fuses would somehow be mysteriously lit, as soon as I pulled them out of my pocket. It was freaking me out, because I didn’t want them to explode in my pockets. But, when I reached my hand in there, I could tell that they weren’t lit. They were just somehow lighting as soon as I exposed them to the air, so I’d have to hurry up and throw them, before the fuses ran out. One of them landed in a large puddle of water and made this awesome design out of underwater flames.



*04/05/2008
”Rooftop Bash”*

I was walking through a mall with a bunch of people. For some reason, we ended up getting drawn up to the roof, where we had a huge party. Again, it was like a concert, with speakers the size of cars set up all over the place on the different levels of rooftop. We began running all over the roof and jumping from level to level, across gaps and whatnot. At first the distances weren’t too far, but then I came up short on one gap, and I fell off of the roof, thinking that I might have just made a fatal mistake. To my surprise, though, I hit the ground and lived. I didn’t even feel any pain. Immediately, I knew I was dreaming. I launched myself back up into the air, and flew to the roof. Once back up top, I began doing all kinds of high flips and acrobatics, jumping like 100 feet in the air and doing twisting flips, falling off of the roof and landing down on the ground below, and then springing back up to land on the rooftops again. I then would jump off of the roof again, and catch myself in mid-air, hovering with my arms crossed while the DC’s watched in awe.

Shortly after that, I heard one guy talking about his girlfriend, and how she’s sooooo fine and all that, basically bragging that she was his and no one else’s. He pointed to her, and I looked over in that direction. She was on the highest rooftop, dancing by herself like it was a platform in a nightclub, and yeah, she was damn fine. She had really bronzed skin, Latin, I think, and was all sweaty from dancing and glistening in the sun. Awesome visual. I went over to the edge of the rooftop that I was on, dropped down into the lower gap between the two and then launched back up toward the highest rooftop, to talk to her. For some reason, though, I kept falling short. Even when I tried to fly, I just could not get up there, and I was getting frustrated. I tried a handful of times, and then I was just like “screw it. I can find something better to do in this LD than sex.”

I landed back on the roof that I was on, and some other guy asked me to spar, so I said “Sure.” We started doing some really awesome Matrix-type moves, and fighting at amazing speeds. Once, I was backed into a corner, I turned around and did the wall running thing that Trinity does at the beginning of the first movie, where she runs up and across two perpendicular walls. This brought me to a position over the guy, with my momentum carrying me behind him. Passing him, overhead, I reached down and grabbed him by the head as I jumped off the wall, landing behind him and slinging him by the head into the wall across the way. He then turned and jumped over the wall, onto another level, and I followed him, jumping over the 10 foot (or so) wall, in one leap.

(That’s all I remember.)

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was in a drive-thru at a fast food restaurant at night. There was word that some type of invasion was coming. These weird cyber-gorilla type things were streaming in. One of them was actually on our side, and he showed us video of these huge beast just sprinting in, through the streets, headed our way. The one on our side went into battle while letting us try to escape. He picked up something huge as a weapon and started just smashing through this wave of metallic gorillas, while we tried to flee the scene. I think we were watching him on a screen or something, while trying to get away. From there, we could see that, though he fought them off for a while, he was outnumbered like 100 to 1, and they ended up over-taking him, and continuing on through to destroy the city.



*04/07/2008
Fragment:*
All I remember is something about role-playing my Blayne character, and creating a new arc in his story about time travel.

(There was more than went on in my dreams last night, but I woke up once with one that I wanted to remember, but ended up falling back asleep and completely forgetting it.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/08/2008
Dream (Frag) One:*
Something about being in a hotel or something, with a shopping mall downstairs. I really can’t remember very much that happened in this, but I get the feeling that someone thought I was trying to steal something, and were following me around the store. They followed me up to my room and I was able to lose them by doing something that made my shift into a parallel dimension, so that when they barged into my room, which I’m sure they were going to do, I would no longer be there. I think there was a portal or something in my room that only I knew about? I’m not sure. I don’t remember what happened in the parallel dimension, either.

*Dream Two:
”Golden Mind’sEye”*

I was in a bar or something, with a big group of other guys, some old, some young. There were two big screen TV’s, one of which was a floor to ceiling projection screen. They had some video game systems hooked up, and one of the screens wasn’t being used, so  I asked if I could put in the old _Goldeneye_ game for the N64. The place couldn’t have really been a bar because I remember that that only a few people had alcohol, that they’d brought themselves. One guy had a huge jug of Boone’s Farm, and he poured me some out of his. A lot of the older guys had never seen some of these games, so they were pretty enthralled by Goldeneye when I started playing it. It was cool because I haven’t played that game in over ten years, but it was just like all those old times when I used to play it. I remembered staged, weapons, etc. 

When I started playing, I got sucked into the game, as if I was really inside of it. Instead of having controllers, I was actually holding the guns. The guns kept malfunctioning, though. At first I just thought it was the colt, which was a powerful revolver. The trigger was so hard to squeeze that I had to slip two fingers into the trigger housing and pull. But it just wouldn’t shoot. I found myself having to take cover, whenever I got too close to someone, because I couldn’t shoot them. But, even when I switched to smaller, semi-automatic handguns, the same thing happened. The triggers were easier to pull, but they wouldn’t shoot.

My perspective ended up zooming back out, and I was now holding a Wii controller, instead of the Playstation controller I had been holding before (which is funny, because Goldeneye was never on Playstation, but I didn’t have a Bond game that was, back in the day). It turned out that I was holding the Wiimote backward, with the controller and Nunchuk reversed. I switched hands and went back to playing, my perspective diving back into the game. This change corrected the problem, and the guns began working. I went around getting into some awesome firefights.

----------


## mark

haha sweet lucid mate! I see what you mean about the roof thing, must be worse for you because of that fine lass you just couldnt reach ha ha

 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  your fighting and acrobatic skills are just incredible!! loving the trinity style wall running to  :boogie:

----------


## Pancaka

#1 Goldeneye was the shi
#2 I WANT ACTON DREAMS!  :Pissed:

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool lucid.  I like the extreme acrobatics.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> haha sweet lucid mate! I see what you mean about the roof thing, must be worse for you because of that fine lass you just couldnt reach ha ha
> 
>  your fighting and acrobatic skills are just incredible!! loving the trinity style wall running to



Yeah, the roof thing was pretty damn annoying. Lol. I finally got frustrated and just said "fuck it." lol. The wall-running was definitely awesome, though.  ::D: 





> #1 Goldeneye was the shi
> #2 I WANT ACTON DREAMS!



1) Hell yeah it was! That was the best FPS ever, for a _long_ time after that. Heh. Even the later, pre-next gen FPS's couldn't compare.

2)  ::D: 





> Cool lucid.  I like the extreme acrobatics.



Thanks, Moonbeam.  ::content::  Yeah, I love to just jump around aimlessly, every now and then. It's so much fun. Hehe.

*============================*


*04/09/2008
"Say Cheese!"*

I was at some huge military convention, with a bunch of friends. I remember, at least, Nicole being there. We were walking around checking out the weapons, and there was one booth set up to where we all get outfitted to try out a new remote-controlled gun turret.  It was a stealth-type of weapon, in that the remote was your digital camera. The gun could be positioned anywhere within a certain radius, and it would aim at anything you pointed your camera at. Also, you could reverse it to where it would track whoever is holding the camera, instead, just in case your camera fell into the wrong hands. Lol.

So we all took turns stepping up, while the military personnel checked out are cams and punched a few numbers up. Then, wherever we pointed our cams, we got to watch the turret swing around in that direction. It was tight. Later, I'd gone to use the restroom. It had some of the strangest urinals I'd ever seen. They were just slots in the wall, just big enough to piss through. Shrugging off the weirdness, I went ahead and pissed through one of them. Some guy came in and used the one next to me. Then, he was like "..what? Wait a minute..." and he stopped pissing. He then reached out and tugged on a section of the wall. 

The wall in front of him then swung open and revealed a bathroom stall behind it. It turned out that these were just slots - like mail slots - in stall doors that were camouflaged to look like the wall. I looked down and saw that my feet were wet because I'd just been pissing on the floor, inside the stall, and it was running back through a tiny crack under the wall/door, that I hadn't noticed before.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha such a great dream! that gun turret is cool it reminds me of a film about an assassin called the jackal. 

lol that part with the toilet is brilliant!!  ::bowdown::  I bet that was a moment of sheer embarrassment lol  ::lol::

----------


## Pancaka

When I scrolled down and noticed the picture I just went "DAYUMM!!" That looked hella sick.

The bathroom part was so funny!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ha ha ha such a great dream! that gun turret is cool it reminds me of a film about an assassin called the jackal. 
> 
> lol that part with the toilet is brilliant!!  I bet that was a moment of sheer embarrassment lol



I just watched the Jackal a few days ago.  ::D: 

And yeah. Lol. It was pretty damn embarrassing. I took a bit of solace in the fact that I wasn't the only one peeing through the mail slots, though. LOL!





> When I scrolled down and noticed the picture I just went "DAYUMM!!" That looked hella sick.
> 
> The bathroom part was so funny!



Hell yeah. I was really trying to find one of someone holding a remote that controlled a turret, but when I couldn't find one, I definitely had to go with that one.  ::cooler::

----------


## Pancaka

> I just watched the Jackal a few days ago.



 Poor Jack Black  ::shakehead:: ...





> Hell yeah. I was really trying to find one of someone holding a remote that controlled a turret, but when I couldn't find one, I definitely had to go with that one.



 How 'bout this one?

*Spoiler* for _HEAVY weapons ; )_ :

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> How 'bout this one?



Hehe. Nah. I had to try to find one that didn't have somebody holding it.  ::wink:: 

=================================

*04/11/2008
”Magic 101”*

I was at a party, and I think it was Halloween. There was an inside joke running around where yelling “Free Ghost!!!” was supposed to be a hilarious reference to something, but I can’t remember what. This guy had a snake for a pet and I didn’t want to mess with it, because I knew it wasn’t a constrictor and actually had fangs. 

Later, Todd and I were walking down a short stairway, leading out into a field, obviously on a school campus. We passed this group of teenagers. There were three of them and I just got a _bad_ feeling, when we passed them, so I sensed there was some trouble brewing. No sooner did that thought come into my head, than they rushed us from behind and tried to rob us. I was worried for just a moment, until I realized that the weapons they were trying to rob us with were just lighters.  :tongue2:  We ended up smacking the kids around a bit, and wrestling them to the ground, I grabbed two of them in a chokehold, and Todd grabbed the other. We dragged them back to the on-campus houses, and took them to their parents (somehow knowing exactly where they lived), who chewed them out pretty good.

As we were walking back the way we came, we split up for some reason, and I began walking across a basketball court, right beside a fenced in tennis court. There were a bunch of _huge_ roughneck brothas playing football on the basketball court, and I noticed that my walking across it would inevitably put me in the middle of their playing field. I tried to maneuver my way around them, without disrupting their game and/or get trampled over. I was gonna walk through the tennis court, but the gate was looked, so I stayed to the side of their field and walked around it.

Immediately after leaving the basketball court, I spontaneously realized I was dreaming. I passed a group of like 6 girls sitting down in the grass and drinking bottles of something. Just to double-check whether or not I was dreaming, I looked at a freckle that I could see on one of their backs, and made it disappear (what a random reality check, I know, but it was the first thing that came to mind. Lol.) I went over to them and flirted for a bit, shaking their hands and being all charming. They were drinking some kind of juice, that were named different little artsy things. I asked one of them what hers was called, and she said it was called “Creative.” I grinned at her and asked her “and are _you_ creative?” She smiled a little nervously and said “Well…I like to pretend that I am.” Without missing a beat, I responded with “Well, imagination _is_ the first step to creativity, so it looks like you’re on the right track.” They all giggled like crazy, and I told them I’d catch them later, and walked off, hearing them talking about me, as I walked away. 

Seconds later, I could hear them all nervously running up behind me, trying to entice each other to talk to me. One of them reluctantly came up and asked me if I was a teacher (which, I believe, was because of the way I carried myself. I did feel like I had a bit of a regality about me). I thought for a moment and then said “yeah…” feeling like showing off a bit, “…I’m teaching a course in magic.” I asked them if they wanted to see a trick and they, and a few other people, gathered around. Still knowing that I was dreaming, I flicked my fingers and created a small flame. Then I threw the flame out in front of me, and it landed on the grass. People were mildly impressed, but ultimately not amazed, so I figured I’d have to do something a little more amazing. Right on cue, a black bird dove out of the tree we were under and grabbed the tiny flame in its beak. As soon as it picked up the flame, the entire bird caught fire, turning into what looked like a phoenix. It began to fly up toward the tree again, blazing, and I immediately pointed my palm at the bird and held it in place with telekinesis. I commanded the flaming bird to liquefy, and it began to drip like water, dousing the fire, and I then commanded it to freeze. With strings of water dripping down, the entire thing froze, leaving ice sickles trailing off of it. I then realized my hold on it, and it fell in the grass. 

Everybody went crazy over it, but it happened so fast that I noticed a lot of people didn’t see the whole thing. Other people had recorded it on their cell phones, one of whom was my friend Vee, and we began going through the tape, to show the trick again to those that missed it.

(I woke up while checking out the video)

*Dream (Frag)Two:*
I was sparring with my ex-girlfriend. Instead of using swords (reminiscent of the intense dream I had, a while ago, where we were actually sword fighting), we were using sticks of rebar. It was a pretty cool fight, and I won by doing a spinning move where I parried her rebar with one of mine, in mid-rotation, followed by a reverse slash with the other one that went right across her neck. It didn’t touch her, as this was only a spar, but I’d obviously one with the imaginary deathblow.

After that, we raced home. It started off as a foot-race but then, for some reason, we picked up these awkward little bikes with baskets on them and continued racing the rest of the way. She ended up winning the race, showing up to the house – which was actually someone else’s house, from years ago – just a few seconds before I did.

====================================

*04/13/2008**
Dream (Frag) One:*
Some kind of conversation abou the strongest gun in the world, and we started talking about satellite lasers (though I don’t think they actually exist yet). Started looking around on the internet for information on it, and watched a clip from a game (that I can’t remember the name of), where a satellite goes fires down and destroys a planet.

*Dream Two:
"Waterwalking"*

I was staying at RG’s house, after last night’s (IRL) party. There was some kid there, that I was in charge of looking after, so we spent a lot of time just playing games and whatnot. Later, RG brought in a sex tape that he’d made just a few minutes ago, with one of the girls that was at the party, and started watching it on TV. I was keeping the kid occupied so he wasn’t looking at the screen. Though, for some reason, I didn’t think it was strange enough to say something to RG, that he was watching a sex-tape with like an 8 year old in the room.

The dream changed, and I was flying low, over a bay area, with buildings to one side, and woods to the other, skimming just a few feet over the water. I was being pulled along by some flying gadget that was like a little box that I was holding with my right hand, out in front of it. I was holding onto the boy’s hand with my left, and he was being pulled along beside me. Behind me was another person, but I can’t remember who it was. It wasn’t RG, though. He was an older guy, maybe in his early forties, I guess using a little flying thing of his own. 

This thing was pulling me along, really fast, and just zooming over and under bridges and whatnot - really exhilarating. But then, I realized how odd it was that I was flying without a plane, or some other aircraft. I knew that I was dreaming. I let go of the flying gadget thing, and brought me feet down beneath me, digging my heels just beneath the surface of the water and slowing myself to a stop, as if I was dragging them on concrete, still focusing on keeping myself on top of the water, and not falling in. I couldn’t help but feel excited at the fact that I was standing on the water (which I don’t think I’ve ever done before), and I stepped over to one side, and set the boy down on the tiny shoreline, behind one of the buildings. The guy stopped and stood besides him. He asked me how the hell I was standing on the water, without that flying thing, and I told him that it was because I was dreaming. As if to prove it, I stepped out further in the water and began to walk around on it. It was the weirdest feeling. It didn’t feel hard at all. It just felt like water, and I felt lighter than air. Every now and then my feet would sink just a little, and the top of my shoes would get wet, but then I’d have to concentrate a little more on keeping myself up above the surface. 

After walking around a little, I flew up near the roof of the building – where the guy had ascended too as well, and he just kind of watched me hovering there, with a smile on his face. Then, I lowered myself down to the shore again, so I wouldn’t have to focus so much and I could think about what I wanted next. I didn’t really feel like the dream was holding together very well, so I tried rubbing my hands together. It didn’t work, and it actually began making the dream fade. I kept trying to think of other methods to stabilize the dream (I had completely forgotten about my tried-and-true method of looking at my hands until it was too late), and the next thing that sprang to mind was to feel around the texture of the dream scene. I put my hand out and began to feel on the rough cement walls, and across the cables and whatnot that ran behind the building. For a second, it worked, but as soon as I stopped touching it, the dream began fading again. Finally I remembered looking at my hands. It may or may not have helped, being that the dream was slipping away really quickly, but when I reached my arms up to look at my hands, I realized that I couldn’t see them. I could feel that my hands were right in front of my face, but they just weren’t showing up in the dream. No matter how much further down I looked, I could no longer see my body at all. Just the scene around me.

----------


## Caradon

Hey, Cool Lucids! They were actually similar to a couple I had recently. I walked on the ocean, and made it become solid, then returned it to liquid again.

And I also had  DC's in another one following me around the entire dream, interested in what I was up to.

I loved how you were playing with fire. That's a skill I would like to use on a regular basis. I did throw fire once when Lucid. But I was already doing it before becoming Lucid, And I just continued to do it afterwords.

I had just watched the fire starter movie. :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey, Cool Lucids! They were actually similar to a couple I had recently. I walked on the ocean, and made it become solid, then returned it to liquid again.
> 
> And I also had  DC's in another one following me around the entire dream, interested in what I was up to.
> 
> I loved how you were playing with fire. That's a skill I would like to use on a regular basis. I did throw fire once when Lucid. But I was already doing it before becoming Lucid, And I just continued to do it afterwords.
> 
> I had just watched the fire starter movie.



I love _Firestarter_.  ::evil::  Probably Drew Barrymore's best role ever! Heh.

I think that's the second time I've used pyrokinesis in a dream. The first time, I covered my hand in flame and threw them at the old blind asian guy I was fighting in my "Epic Lucid Dream" on the first page of my journal. I never did end up finding that guy again.  ::?:  I'm still going to have to make it a point to do that some time. Heh.


========================================

(Good news is, I had _another_ lucid dream last night. Bad news is, it was freaking _insane_.  :Eek:  )

*04/14/2008
”Bad Moon”*

(I swear, it’s fun to experiment with B6 at times, but sometimes it’s just _not worth_ the consequences.  This was easily the most brutal, intense, violent dream I’ve had in a while. I’d taken some B6 and melatonin before bed, making the dream incredibly vivid (and painful). It also didn’t help that the last thing on my t.v. last night was a werewolf flick called _Bad Moon_. I was hardly even watching it. It was just on, and I caught a few glimpses of it here and there.)

I was dreaming about JO. Her boyfriend had broken up with her, and we happened to start getting really close. At first, we were lying around, watching these visualizations on a huge screen, kind of like the Windows Media Player visualization, but much more complex and engaging. Along with the orchestra music, it was very relaxing. We were lying against each other and beginning to fall asleep. Moments later, we were in bed, still listening to the music and just talking softly to each other. (Because of who she is, I’m kind of uncomfortable with this dream, so I’m not going to expand on it, too much) Nothing really happened, though, we just lay there in bed together, curled in to each other.

The dream switched to third person, and I could see that I didn’t look like myself. I looked like someone else. I then saw this same guy who I’d been, with JO, in different camera shots, like a trailer for some dark movie. He was moving through the woods, and he had a strange shape to his face. He came upon this large house. Being taken, some sort of situation went down, and I caught an image of the heat from some kind of intricate furnace being pumped throughout this house, through the walls and everything. Having contact with the smoke in the air made all of the people that already lived at the house transform into werewolves – the intelligent, talking, but ultimately fucking badass kind. The newcomer didn’t stand a chance. He was immediately cornered and torn apart.

I remember something about telling JO what I’d seen, after the dream switched back to first person. (I never got another look at myself to see if I still looked like that guy or not) She was immediately terrified, and with this ominous sense of recognition. I can’t remember the exact conversation, but I think she said the werewolves were real, and they were apart of her family lineage. I don’t remember just how that part transpired, but I’m pretty sure that’s what it equated to.

The dream skipped ahead and, for some reason, I was actually entering that same house from the vision earlier. I didn’t recognize the house, at first, so I wasn’t really alarmed. I had Cierra with me, and I think we were looking for a place to stay the night. At first things went alright. We met the owner of the manor, who had a bit of a creepy air about him – something like Bram Stoker’s _Dracula_, maybe. But, still, nothing set off any bells. It wasn’t until we were getting situated in our room, that I got another vision. I saw the network of pipes and tunnels; the orange light of a burner furnace, and the thick, glowing smoke being pumped through the shafts. Everything came rushing back to me, and I immediately knew what was about to happen.

I knew it would be impossible for my daughter and I to get out of the house in time. I snatched her up from her bed and darted to another room. Miraculously finding some secret compartment in a wall, just big enough for her, I rushed her inside and told her to stay there, and keep quiet, no matter what she heard from outside. Then, I pushed the huge brass(?) block back in the way of the hole. I ran as fast as I could, as far as I could from that room. If I was going to be caught, I definitely didn’t want the werewolves knowing where I hid Cierra. Passing the most unsecured hiding spots, I came to a room at the end of a hallway. It had a closed door across from me and a closet door in the corner. As a last ditch effort, I headed straight for the closet door. Just before reaching it, I’d gotten a really bad feeling that I’d chosen the wrong direction to run in.

The very instant that though entered my head, the door that was across from the hallway I came in through burst open. Inward stalked three huge werewolves, standing upright. I instantly turned around and ran back the other way, crossing in front of them and hauling ass back down the hallway. I heard one of them order the others to get me, and could hear them sprinting down the hall after me. It didn’t take long for them to catch up to me, and they began mauling me, slashing and biting at me while I tried my hardest to stay on my feet. It was _so_ vivid. I could feel their bristles of hair on their bodies, and their teeth felt like sandpaper grinding my flesh. Suddenly, out of desperation, I came to a welcomed realization. I yelled out “This is a dream!! I’M DREAMING!!” ‘Elated’ doesn’t even begin to describe how I felt. Once completely over-powered by these werewolves, I now began to take them on, no longer afraid of them. I’d noticed that, now, they had shrunk in size – to about that of rottweilers, and now walking on all fours like dogs, but they were still _incredibly_ rabid. My lucidity was still low, and I didn’t really have time to think, at all. These things were _all over_ me, and they were just so damn fast. But I didn’t shy away from them anymore. They would tear painfully at my arms and legs, and I would pick one up and grab both its jaws, ripping it open and snapping its head backward onto itself. More of them came running into the room and, at one point, there were at least four or five of these dog/wolves on me. 

The room we were fighting in had turned into the living room / kitchen area of the place I used to share with my ex. Violently fighting off these wolves, I staggered to the kitchen and grabbed a butcher knife. Things got _really_ gory as I began slashing and stabbing as many of these damn things as I could get my hands on. They were _still_ tearing me up, though – and make no mistake, when they bit me, it _hurt_. What made it worse was that these things JUST DIDN’T DIE. They were fucking indestructible. Obviously the “silver” thing didn’t work with kitchenware because the knife wasn’t doing a damn thing. I would tear these things apart – cutting them practically to ribbons until I was soaked in both my blood and theirs, and they just kept attacking. In the middle of the fray, I picked one of them up by the front legs, and swung it down, back first, toward the back of a chair, folding its body over the chair back and breaking the wolf’s spine. I picked up another one and held a front leg in one hand, and a rear leg in another, and swung the beast down onto one of my knees, breaking _its_ spine over my leg. Another one jumped me and I went to stabbing at it like crazy with the knife, finally breaking it’s skull by ripping its jaw apart, as I did with one of the first ones.

Finally, I realized that I had time to actually breathe. The attack had lulled. I looked around the room and saw the more seriously injured werewolves still trying to get back on their feet. Now was the first chance I had to try to ground myself into the dream by looking at my hands. It didn’t really help the vividness, though, because everything was already incredibly vivid. I looked up, across the divider, now that I was back in the living room, and I could see three figures standing in the kitchen. Three of the werewolves had changed back into human form…and they were women - very attractive women, actually. They were breathing heavily and they, especially one in particular, looked absolutely _terrified_ of me, which seemed to be the reason why they were hiding behind the divider that separated the kitchen and living room. The other, still dog-formed – and visibly mutilated – werewolves didn’t transform, but they were definitely not in any hurry to attack me either. The female in the middle began talking to me. I can’t remember what she said, but it was something about how _I_ was like some kind of monster, because I was able to take on all of them at one time. She had this sort of awe-struck look on her face, like she was standing in front of a god. The one standing on her right still looked scared shitless like, if I would have taken one step toward her, she would have broken through the wall just to get away from me.

The one that did the talking began giving me some sob story, obviously to keep me from killing them. She started going off about how it’s not their fault they are what they are, and they do what they do. She told me about how werewolves killed her family before she became one, and yadda yadda. I don’t even remember if I was actually listening to her with any sort of pity, or wondering what I was going to do next, but the dream faded in the middle of her monologue.

(I woke up covered in sweat, with only about 3 &#189; hours of sleep, but I had to get up and write this dream out. It was already 8:30, though, because I didn’t go to sleep until late, so there’s no going back to sleep now.)

----------


## Bob Dole

> [Edit:Lucid Experiences Are In Blue.] Eventually, I started recognizing nightmares were just nightmares. I'd know I was just dreaming but, being so scared of the nightmare, the only thing I'd do was try to wake myself up.



I was like that too. Still am. It's strange, though. I can have nightmares that eventually turn into some positive message or dream. I won't realize I am dreaming then. I seem to only realize when it's fully a nightmare. I wouldn't call it realize, though. I don't have a chance to say, "Hey this is a dream. I can wake myself up or become lucid." I just go "This is a dream! WAKE THE HELL UP!." With no real control over my thoughts.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> (Good news is, I had _another_ lucid dream last night. Bad news is, it was freaking _insane_.  )
> 
> *04/14/2008
> Bad Moon*
> ...



 ::shock::  Insane doesn't cover it. Must get myself some of this B6 stuff  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Wow, awesome! It's a good thing you became Lucid! That could have really sucked. Na, I bet you would have taken care of them anyway. 
Yeah, I know what you mean about the B6. I had one very intense dream about being hunted by some creature that came from the depths of some cave when I was on it once. I quit using it though, because it just gave me a couple intense dreams then stopped doing anything for me. And it changed the way my dreams felt so much, that it made it harder for me to recognize I was dreaming. I missed my best dreamsigns even.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I was like that too. Still am. It's strange, though. I can have nightmares that eventually turn into some positive message or dream. I won't realize I am dreaming then. I seem to only realize when it's fully a nightmare. I wouldn't call it realize, though. I don't have a chance to say, "Hey this is a dream. I can wake myself up or become lucid." I just go "This is a dream! WAKE THE HELL UP!." With no real control over my thoughts.



Yup. That's exactly how I first discovered lucid dreaming, back when I was a kid. It would have really intense nightmares and the only thing I could thin of was "Wake up! Wake up!!" After a while I began staying in my dream and fighting my nightmare creatures, which became more of an adventure than anything else.  :smiley: 





> Insane doesn't cover it. Must get myself some of this B6 stuff



Haha. Yeah, B6 and I have a love-hate relationship.  ::chuckle:: 





> Wow, awesome! It's a good thing you became Lucid! That could have really sucked. Na, I bet you would have taken care of them anyway. 
> Yeah, I know what you mean about the B6. I had one very intense dream about being hunted by some creature that came from the depths of some cave when I was on it once. I quit using it though, because it just gave me a couple intense dreams then stopped doing anything for me. And it changed the way my dreams felt so much, that it made it harder for me to recognize I was dreaming. I missed my best dreamsigns even.



Heh. I dunno, man. If I didn't become lucid, I probably would have seriously gotten my ass handed to me. Lol. Those things were just owning me, at first. It's true about the b6 sometimes making my dreams so vivid and/or intense, that it's often hard to recognize that I'm dreaming. But when all goes right, it makes the dreams just _incredible._ I don't use it very often, though. I'm not sure how frequently you used it, but I haven't had a problem with it not working for me.


=============================================


*04/15/2008
"High School Haunting"*

(Another pretty scary dream, but I think my surge of interest in LDing is really paying off. It was short lived, but I had another LD last night.

I had big time REM rebound, after only sleeping for 3.5 hours, the previous night. I slept for 10 hours last night, and seemed to dream forever. I can't remember if this all part of a single dreaming session, or if I just entered and exited the same dream theme over long periods of time, but it felt like I was having the same dream for hours. )

I was in a huge gymnasium, during some sort of event. There were a bunch of bars and platforms all around, and I was able to do acrobatics really easily - flipping off of higher levels and spinning around the bars and whatnot. During a break, everyone had to hit the locker rooms, which were in these massive hallways that stretched like 50 yards. I remember thinking how strange it was that I saw girls and guys sharing the same locker rooms, but ultimately didn't think all too much of it. This part of the dream stretched on for a really long time, and we ended up going back out to finish the game/rally/whatever. Afterward, we came back to the locker rooms to hit the showers. I got to where my locker was, and the number had changed. It suggested that my locker was now _way_ on the other side of the locker room, and that I had completely gone the wrong way, when I first came in. I knew that this couldn't have been right, because I remembered which way I'd come in, the last time. I said something outloud like "What?? This was my locker, right here. How in the hell did my locker change locations??" My old best friend from Houston, Kellen, walked up behind me and was like "You know what this means, right? You've been dreaming...this whole time." 

I was floored. I found it incredible that this entire event, which seemed to have lasted well over an hour, was a dream. Kellen turned to leave and I stopped him. I said "Hey wait a minute...I need you to do something for me!" remembering something that someone had suggested, on Dream Views. "I need you to come back and remind me, as often as you can, when I'm dreaming! Just show up in my dreams every now and then, and tell me that I'm dreaming. Just give me some kind of notice or something. Anything!" I honestly don't remember whether he agreed or not, but he ended up walking away shortly after that. I left the gymnasium and went walking around the school to explore. My lucidity didn't last very long, and ended up fading around this point.

The dream skipped ahead, and I was actually in a classroom with a bunch of other students. Incredibly enough, I don't remember very much of this part of the dream, but it involved a really nasty and vengeful ghost. It would show up, without warning, and basically maul whoever was closest to it. It was kind of like in the movie _13 Ghosts_, how sometimes you could see the ghost, and sometimes you couldn't. You'd just see what was happening. It was _really_ freaky-looking; standing like 8 feet tall, with long hair, long finger-nails, sharp teeth and along jaw-line. It was also extremely violent. At one point, to make its presence known, it picked up a girl in the classroom and smashed her head down through the overhead projector, not only shattering the glass, but crushing her skull like a melon under its own power. I remember that it liked to frequent a certain hallway, and everyone hated to go through it, on their way to class. There was once when, as soon as I'd stepped into my class, I heard a stampede of students screaming and heading toward me from behind, because the ghost was attacking again.

The dream skipped ahead again. We were in the school at night, watching a slide show or some kind of presentation. Since it was after hours, we had all snuck in some drinks. This one girl was getting _really_ drunk, belligerent, and just plain _annoying_, shouting all kinds of cuss words at people for no reason and basically acting like she was the shit. I kept threatening to lock her out of the room, in the hallway where the ghost usually dwells. She would shut up for a minute, but then kept right on going. Finally, I got fed up, so I grabbed her and pushed her ass out in the hallway, locking the door and standing by it. At first, she started pounding on the door and demanding to be let back in, calling me all kinds of names, but then her shouting turned to screams of "Oh my God, it's coming! It's coming! Let me in!!" and her banging became more frantic. I let her in and closed the the door again. The ghost never bothered us in the room.

We ended up wanting more drinks and something to smoke, so we decided to take a trip to Orlando to pick something up. I was driving with an old co-worker named Nina. I really don't remember much about this, but something went wrong with the bud transaction, and there were criminals involved. I think I ended up dying right then and there, because soon _I_ was a ghost, bent on revenge. I'd caught up to the group of criminals that were about to commit something big that involved blowing something up and probably killing a lot of people in the process. As a ghost, I attacked them, wrapping the men up in the cables to their own explosives and detonating them. I just stood there, intangible, as the bombs blew up around me, killing them all.

================================

*04/16/2008*
All I remember is that I was on Dream Views, and Moonbeam and I were discussing techniques with a new dreamer. It was the forum, but we were responding to each other really quickly, as if it was chat. 

(At least I had something dream-related on my mind.  :smiley: )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/17/2008
"Hide-and-Go-Ninja"*

I was in a community of ninjas. At night, we were playing a few games and having sparring sessions. One game that we were playing was one in which we'd turn out all the lights in a house, and we'd all have to either hide or stalk around through the dark and find the other ninjas and kill them. We were using shuriken that we'd throw at each other, and they were actual weapons, but they were non-lethal. They just stung like hell when you got hit. There was one time when I was hiding behind a low wall, and I saw another ninja creeping in close. I waited to see what he was about to do, because I knew that there was another one around me somewhere, and I didn't want to give away my position. The ninja that was approaching then got struck by a ninja that was hiding on the ceiling. I could just barely see his body lying on top of some pipes or beams or something, but once he took out the ninja below him, I launched a shuriken up at him, and took him out of the game.

Later, I was going down a moderately-lit, Japanese-decorated hallway. About to turn a corner, I crossed paths with two female ninjas, one of which I knew to be *Amethyst Star*. We instantly began sparring, using the shuriken that we were using in the game, and copies of this sword, which I had been looking at before I went to bed. The fighting was really fast and badass, as we were flipping around and launching shuriken at each other like rapid-fire, in this close-quarters hallway. It was the two of them against me. When I came in close, I was doing really well with blade vs. blade combat, but when there was distance between us, I remember taking a few good shots from their shuriken, continuing to fight with the stars sticking out of my body.

Can't remember who ended up winning, though.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Something about being in a high-rise apartment with my mom and her boyfriend. I was sitting at a windowsill with a radio right beside me, and looking out over the city.


*Dream Three:
"Trying to Sleep"*

I was in my old room, but it was like a tiny house, all to itself. I had to share a bed with Cierra because the space was so cramped. It was late and I was trying so hard to get to sleep, but she was just not sit still and let me go to sleep. She kept trying to talk and fidget and do anything she could to disturb me from sleeping. Finally, I got agitated and got up from bed, telling her to stay there and go to sleep. I walked out of the room, and was suddenly in a _Target_ store, as if we were living in some separate little quarter of the store itself. I walked around for a bit, aimlessly, ultimately just pissed off that I was tired and couldn't go to bed. I stopped into the video game section, and I heard and ad about the first game in the _Dead or Alive_ series being offered for $9, so I went rummaging through the games, looking for a copy. I saw a bunch of games that a recognized, and a few that I didn't, but I couldn't find the one I was looking for.

I went back to the room and, of course, Cierra was still up. I lay back down on my stomach, and she rolled over and draped her arm over my back as if she was going to go to sleep. A few seconds later we heard a voice milling around outside the room. Cierra sat up, startled, and said that it was the "scary maintenance man." I hadn't closed the door all the way, and Cierra said he was going to come in here unless I closed it, and she thought he was really creepy. I got up to close the door all the way and, just before I got within arm's reach, the door opened, and Weird Al Yankovic came walking in, wearing a toolbelt. Still agitated, I just held a hand out and stopped him. I said "Uh-uh...no...Trying to sleep...come back later..." and practically pushed him back out the door and closed it.

I went back to bed and tried, again, to go to sleep.


*Dream Four:
"Underdressed"*

I was in some swanky hotel. There were a lot of people in my group, but we were dispersed all through this floor of the hotel, though I can't remember exactly what "group" of people I was with. In the middle of the night, obviously tired, I came out of my hotel room wearing nothing but my house robe, and it wasn't really even tied up in the front, practically hanging wide-open as I walked groggily down the hallway. I walked downstairs, through the lobby, and to the bar. I could tell people were staring at me but I just didn't really care. I walked up to the bar and ordered a drink. While waiting for the drink was the only time that I really started messing with the belt on my robe, tying it loosely, but not really taking care to do it to where I knew it wouldn't come open again. The bartender came back with my drink and told me the price. I then realized that I'd left my money upstairs. 

I walked back upstairs to get my wallet. I saw that my "group" was starting to stir, and people were getting ready to go out. I figured I might as well get dressed and see what everyone was up to. Going back into my room, I put on this badass black suit and had a sword/cane. Sheathing the sword into the walking stick, I stepped back out in the hallway, lookin' like a million bucks. There was another guy there that had a sword/can that was almost like mine, but I think he was wearing white, and his cane was white, too. I'm not too sure about that, but I know there was some distinction. We waited for the rest of the guys and girls in our group, and all walked downstairs together, to go find something to get into.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/18/2008
Fragment:*
(Went to sleep hammered. Don't really remember much.)

-Hanging out with Aaron back in Canterbury. Went to the store to get beer. Mom was Jim were there. Outside sitting in car with Aaron and a couple of girls. Some other guy was there also. I guess he was visiting or something cause he asked when I'd take him out to go shoot. I thought he was talking about real guns, but he pulled out a BB gun. I told him we could pretty much do that anywhere.

----------


## phoenelai

> ========================================
> 
> (Good news is, I had _another_ lucid dream last night. Bad news is, it was freaking _insane_.  )
> 
> *04/14/2008*
> *Bad Moon*
> 
> (I swear, its fun to experiment with B6 at times, but sometimes its just _not worth_ the consequences. This was easily the most brutal, intense, violent dream Ive had in a while. Id taken some B6 and melatonin before bed, making the dream incredibly vivid (and painful). It also didnt help that the last thing on my t.v. last night was a werewolf flick called _Bad Moon_. I was hardly even watching it. It was just on, and I caught a few glimpses of it here and there.)
> 
> ...



Wow man, that was intense. Yeah B6 for sure makes things so vivid & intense. Really cool stuff but sounded like a nightmare!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow man, that was intense. Yeah B6 for sure makes things so vivid & intense. Really cool stuff but sounded like a nightmare!



Hey, Phoenelai. Good to see you roaming around here.  ::cooler:: 

Yeah, I'd definitely classify that one as a nightmare. It's a classic example of the nightmares I used to have as a kid that helped me discover lucid dreaming. At first, all I used to do was wake myself up, or try to escape. Now, I like fighting back. It's like turning a sense of terror into a sense of adventure. Heh. 

I hate nightmares, but I like it when they end like that.  :Boxing:

----------


## phoenelai

> Hey, Phoenelai. Good to see you roaming around here. 
> 
> Yeah, I'd definitely classify that one as a nightmare. It's a classic example of the nightmares I used to have as a kid that helped me discover lucid dreaming. At first, all I used to do was wake myself up, or try to escape. Now, I like fighting back. It's like turning a sense of terror into a sense of adventure. Heh. 
> 
> I hate nightmares, but I like it when they end like that.



Thanks bud it's always good to be back! Yeah it's great when you can turn it around. I've done that when I find myself in extreme situations and realize ..."wait a minute, I'm dreaming" then I go all matrix on their ass!  :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/19/2008
More Alcohol-debilitated Fragments:*

- Being in a nightclub and busting out some moves. There was a dance circle in the middle of the crowd that was roped off, to allow the dancers space. Me and about three other guys were somewhat battling, but more or less just doing our on thing and putting on a show.

- Sitting in a backyard in a lawn chair, with some chick sitting in the chair next to me. We were watching something on a huge screen, but I don't remember what it was.

- Something about drinking strawberry soymilk.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Still nothing but fragments, for the most part, but I've been having a bunch of them.)

*04/20/2008
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was doing some sort of experiments on my desk involving magnets. I had discovered that magnets, when placed in close proximity to the head, could alter the output of brainwaves, giving them magnetic properties and allowing the wearer to have telekinesis. I had these small magnets that I set in my ear, and I would focus on things on my desk and start moving them around with my mind.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was on my way to work. Someone was sitting in the passenger seat. Somehow I was driving and drawing at the same time. I did a big loop around this section of landscape that I was drawing while looking out the window. We stopped at the McDonald's drive-thru and I ordered a cheeseburger. When we got to the window, I found that I didn't have any moneyor one. I was able to get one anyway, though.

*Dream Three:
"Cobra"*

Max came over. We were hanging out and the old movie _Cobra_, with Sylvester Stallone, came on. The movie wasn't like I remember it, though. It was _really_ gory, and had these awesome, modern special effects. The guy that Stallone was chasing seemed to be invincible...maybe not even human. In the final scene, where he and Stallone were fighting in a steel mill, Stallone took some kind of blade and hacked down through the top of the guy's skull, splitting straight through his brain and practically cleaving his head in half. The special effects kicked into high gear and showed the guy's face and head morphing and distorting and basically putting itself back together again. It was pretty dope.

Later, we were playing some guy with mechs. Very third-gen, with amazing graphics. Max had also brought over an uzi BB gun. It was very realistic-looking - like a Mac-11. Not bothering to go outside, I fired a automatic string of BBs at my wall.

*Dream (Frag) Four:*
Got into a fight with my mom about her snooping around in my room when I wasn't there.

*Dream (Frag) Five:*
Someone started a Dream Views hub on the game Warsow - an arena-based first-person shoote. A bunch of us were roaming around kicking the shit out of each other.

*Dream (Frag) Six:*
Watching some adult movie. It was a themed movie, and there was a foursome (or so) going on. I don't remember what was exactly supposed to happen, but one of the guys flipped out and grabbed a bat. All I know is that he wasn't _really_ supposed to use it but, all of a sudden, while one chick was on top of the other guy, the first guy swings the bat at her, breaking her face. It definitely wasn't a part of the movie, and the whole crew began panicking.

==================================================  ====================

*04/21/2008
Dream One:
"Stretch Caddy"*

Still working at B&B. Had somehow accuired a stretched Cadillac limousine with rims. Don't remember how, though. It was really high-tech and had the ability to break-down and disassemble into the size of a large duffle-bag, in a matter of moments, by just working a few levers and locks. At one point, I was in the back, just kind of checking it out, when it somehow began to roll downhill. I began to panic and wondered how I was going to stop it. Getting out and trying to head around to the front was out of the question, but I wanted to stay close to the door, just in case I had to bail out, because there was a sharp turn coming up ahead. Finally I just dove up toward the front. I couldn't sit all the way down, and was halfway laying across the back of the front seats. I grabbed the wheel and turned it around one corner, and coasted all the way until I was able to slow the car down.

Later, after breaking the car down, it didn't seem to want to reassmble again. I was having a lot of trouble. Birdie, from back in high school, showed up. We sat around and smoked and he helped put the car back together.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Some sort of huge presidential fund-raiser or something with a bunch of celebrities. We were sitting around watching it on T.V. Tom Hanks was there, and wearing some weird, futuristic suit. I told Brian that he looked like _The Rocketeer_, and Brian wanted to argue because the suit was a different color. Later, it turned out that Tom Hanks had rockets strapped to his back and was going to do some sort of stunt.

(There were more that I just can't recall at the moment. If I do, I'll add them.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/22/2008
Fragment:*
(Been going to sleep a little too late, lately. I'm still only remembering fragments.)

-This was basically just a "hanging out," dream. I was with a couple of girls in my old neighborhood - one of which I was especially close to. I remember sitting on the couch and drawing. After a long period of just hanging out, she decides to announce that she is moving away to some far-off place, for some reason, and it was likely that we would never see her again. Things got pretty emotional for a while, because everyone in our little group was really close.

I remember hanging out with Jesse, outside of my old house, for a while, and seeing Jamie and her little sister ride around on bikes. I went back to my house and my dad was inside with the music blasting.

----------


## psychology student

> (Good news is, I had _another_ lucid dream last night. Bad news is, it was freaking _insane_.  )
> 
> *04/14/2008
> Bad Moon*
> 
> (I swear, its fun to experiment with B6 at times, but sometimes its just _not worth_ the consequences.  This was easily the most brutal, intense, violent dream Ive had in a while. Id taken some B6 and melatonin before bed, making the dream incredibly vivid (and painful). It also didnt help that the last thing on my t.v. last night was a werewolf flick called _Bad Moon_. I was hardly even watching it. It was just on, and I caught a few glimpses of it here and there.)
> 
> I was dreaming about JO. Her boyfriend had broken up with her, and we happened to start getting really close. At first, we were lying around, watching these visualizations on a huge screen, kind of like the Windows Media Player visualization, but much more complex and engaging. Along with the orchestra music, it was very relaxing. We were lying against each other and beginning to fall asleep. Moments later, we were in bed, still listening to the music and just talking softly to each other. (Because of who she is, Im kind of uncomfortable with this dream, so Im not going to expand on it, too much) Nothing really happened, though, we just lay there in bed together, curled in to each other.
> 
> ...



I will be taking a large dose of B6 tonight.  :Eek:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I will be taking a large dose of B6 tonight.



Haha.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Edit: (I will have to come back to this one. I tried to copy/paste to another thread, but ended up losing everything but the lucid. So, I got most everything back by using Back on the browser, but I'll have to go through and add pictures and color codes again. I'll get to it whenever I get around to it.)

04/23/2008
"Ex-Factor"

I was playing a game of football in some field. We had those really old-school football helmets that were nothing but leather pads around your head. I don't remember much about the game, but I remember learning that it was televised.

Later, I was at my ex's old house, to pick up our daughter. We were sitting around and hanging out for a while, playing some game that I believe was Mario Brothers 2. Throughout the time that we were playing, we began getting closer and closer. Sooner or later, we began making out. One thing led to another, and we ended up in the bedroom, undressed, and I was going down on her. After a while, I began to contemplate whether or not I was going to have sex with her, because, even though this was back the old house, I knew that she still had her (present) husband. In the middle of everything, she had gotten up to go to the restroom. While she was in there, I had a moment to reconsider. I knew her husband would be home any time, and I just didn't want to deal with the drama of what I knew was going to happen. I gathered all of my stuff, and all of Cierra's stuff, and prepared to leave her house when she came out.

When we got outside, there were a lot of our old "friends" hanging out around the house, including SH and crew. They kind of scattered, when I stepped out, as if they had been eavesdropping on what had been going on. I didn't pay them too much attention, and went to the driveway. It was then that I noticed my car was gone. I stood there in disbelieve for a moment, and then looked around at the people that were outside, questioning them. They said that some dude named "Pet" stole my car. The people that now live in the house that I used to live in (on the opposite side of my ex's house to me that he took my car somewhere to sell it on the street.


============================================

04/24/2008
...Don't really remember anything.


============================================

04/25/2008
(I had some melatonin last night. I woke up after my first dream, but didn't get out of bed and ended up falling back asleep. By the time I had woken up again, I had 3 more dreams, which were pretty cool, but really lost most of the detail. I do remember a lucid, but I really wish I would have remembered more of it.)

Dream One:
"Party Vamp"

I was at a party, out in the sticks somewhere. After a while, I wound up outside, just at dusk. There was some guy out there with long hair, standing by a pickup truck. I began talking to him, and I felt that there was something strange about him, but I just couldn't put my finger on it. I looked up, and saw what I thought were large birds flying through the sky. The more I sat and watched them, the bigger and bigger they seemed. The sky was a deep blue, and only moments away from the dead of night. I still couldn't tell what these flying things were, but I didn't like the way they were just circling above us. I wanted to get out of there.

We jumped in the pickup truck and began driving. Somewhere along the ride, the guy revealed to me that he was a vampire. There wasn't really anything threatening about him. I got the feeling that what had been flying over our heads were vampires as well, but maybe just some that were not in league with him, because he obviously felt uncomfortable around them, as well. We ended up driving to my buddy Brian's neighborhood. Going through his neighborhood, there were these massive, robotic machines that were roaming the streets. It's kind of hard to describe what they were, but they ran on tracks, were made of metal, and created archways that were as wide as the street, and as tall as the houses which were two-stories high. All we knew is that we couldn't let them catch up with us, or pass ove the truck, or they would destroy us. The vampire I was riding with said that the reason those things were here had something to do with me.

There were a bunch of people at Brian's house, when we got there. My old friend Jon was there, and I gave him a hug, since he lives down in the Keys and I haven't seen him but once in the past few years. Half of us were still trying to party while the others were trying to go to sleep. I picked up what looked like my guitar, to play, but it turned out to be a toy that just looked like my guitar. Some of us went outside, and it was still late at night. A few people began playing basketball in the driveway, and I got on a mountain bike. I started doing all kinds of crazy tricks like catwalks and endos. I realized that I was able to sort of hang on one wheel for a long time, as if my balance was just insane, and I started doing some crazy flatland tricks, as if I was on a bmx bike.


Dream two:
"Survival of the Fittest"

(Had I been on B6, this would have probably as feverish as my Bad Moon dream, but I was a lot more relaxed in this one, once I got lucid, and it was much more fun than frantic.)
I was hanging out in someone's backyard, in the middle of the day. It was a fenced-in yard, and instead of having a dog for a pet, they had a lion. I don't remember how it happened, but something provoked this lion into attacking me. I became lucid while trying to keep away from this lion and, I don't exactly remember this happening, but I know that the lion turned into something of a werecat. It stood up on two legs and squared off against me. Much like I had done in my LD where I'd fought Freddy Kruger (which I had been telling someone about a couple of days ago), I challenged the cat by focusing on my fingertips and making claws shoot out of of them. I charged the humanoid cat and we began fighting in the yard.

I don't remember much of the fight, but I know that, at one time, I had jumped up onto a picnic table. The cat run beneath it, and waited for me to move. Somehow, I automatically "knew" that it was waiting for me to take a step across the top of the table, so it could try to attack me from below (which is kind of reminiscent of the scene in Die Hard - which I'd just watched the other day for the first time in years - where John is hiding beneath a table and shoots at a guy that is walking over the top of it). To draw it out, I took one step over the surface of the table and quickly drew my foot back. The lion/thing crashed up through the bottom of the table, expecting to tackle me, but I was still in my position. He landed in front of me, both of us now standing on the table, and we locked arms with each other, grappling. I tried to throw the lion/thing up into the air, but for some reason I just couldn't focus, and I felt its real weight. He felt heavy, no matter how much I tried to remind myself I was dreaming, and I was never able to lift him off of his feet.

(I don't remember anything else, unfortunately.)


Dream Three:
"Flying Staff"

In my old neighborhood again. I had a staff, that I think was a broom handle or something, and I was sparring with a bunch of friends. There were three or four of us, and it was pretty much a free-for-all. It was all in good fun, and we were just playing around and using our imaginations and whatnot, like we were kids. Some chick that was kind of a part of our group - there were a lot more of us hanging, but only three or four of us were actually sparring - starting mouthing off, talking about how we were being really childish, and basically degrading what we were doing as if we were retards or something. She asked us, sarcastically, what was "oh so cool" about what we were doing, and what the point was. I basically told her simply that it was just fun, and it was a lot better than sitting on our asses in the middle of the street, bitching for no reason, like she was doing. She really didn't have anything to say after that.

I discovered that, if I used the staff almost like a pole vault, I could levitate. By slamming the end of the staff down on the ground and pushing myself into the air, I could hover for a good 30 seconds before touching the ground again. I started running and then kicked off of the ground with the staff. Holding my arms in front of me, I started flying just a few feet above the street, floating along side a car that had come into the neighborhood, the people in side watching me like "WTF?" as I flew beside them. I came back to join the others, to keep on sparring, and in doing so, I launched myself off of the staff again, doing a gravity-defying front flip and landing on both feet, with the rest of the group.


Dream (Frag) Four:
Something about looking into a sink drain with a red laser pointer.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/26/2008
"ROTC Reunion"*

I was with my old, high school ROTC group and there was some massive field meet competition. I know a bunch of my friends were there, but the only one I really remember by face was J. Leone. It was something like a reunion, as we were all as old as we are now, and the field events were supposed to be done with absolutely _no_ practice, whatsoever. We were just supposed to automatically _know_ what to do and when to do it, as if everything should be second nature, even though we haven’t had ROTC in over ten years. Needless to say, it was a disaster. We were all over the place. Trying to march in platoon formation and follow orders with choreographed steps that you haven’t used in a decade can only lead to bad times. Lol.

At some point, we had to swim, as a unit, across this channel or something. It was maybe 200 yards to the other side. In about the middle, I found myself being unable to keep up. My energy was draining and I was finding it harder and harder to stay above the surface. I ended up going under.

Beneath the surface, the water was a murky green, with the sunlight just barely penetrating. It was so vast that it was like a void – like I was out in the middle of the ocean. And, of course, sea monsters began coming into the picture. These massive creatures (about the size of 18-wheelers) were swimming and darting around me. I can’t remember _exactly_ what they looked like, but I think it was something like those sea serpents in _Beowulf_, but I think they had arms, and their teeth weren’t quite as long, albeit still intimidating.

I was in a panic, and I was fighting to return to the surface. It seemed more and more, though, like I was hundreds of feet deep, and the surface was an entire lifetime away. Unable to hold my breath any longer, I involuntarily inhaled…only to find that I could breathe! I was lucid. I was still _really_ freaked out by these sea monsters, though - that were still swooping in and out of the darkness around me - and it was causing me to be unable to settle myself down enough to take control of the dream. I continued trying to swim out of the water, instead of just changing the scene. No matter how long or hard I swam, I couldn’t escape. 

====================================

*04/27/2008*
*Dream (Frag) One:*
Hanging out some place that I think was a school campus, or the like. It was set in the mountains somewhere and there was a peak with a winding staircase, set in the stone, which wound around it. At the end of the stairway was a door that actually led into the mountain itself. Don’t remember what was in it.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was sitting in a room with a few people, and was holding some girl’s baby, who was adorable.

*Dream (Frag) Three:*
Being chased by two guys. I believe we were jumping dimensions or something like that. We had some weird, high tech weapons where you could dial in different types of ammunition, on them. At one point, I remember hiding out in a public restroom, inside one of the stalls, and they came in, shortly after, searching for me.

----------


## Pancaka

Hey O! I got some "Source Naturals" Melatonin (3mg, 120 tabs) and "Nature's Plus" B-6 (100mg, 90 tabs) from the Vitamin Shoppe today. I'm unsure about their use though, since I've never used before and since I'm only sixteen (the Melatonin says that it's for adult use only  ::?: ). I thought I should ask you since you're kinda an expert. Thing about the Melatonin though is that it has some B-6 in it too. Melatonin is kinda off limits at the moment I guess  ::?: .

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey O! I got some "Source Naturals" Melatonin (3mg, 120 tabs) and "Nature's Plus" B-6 (100mg, 90 tabs) from the Vitamin Shoppe today. I'm unsure about their use though, since I've never used before and since I'm only sixteen (the Melatonin says that it's for adult use only ). I thought I should ask you since you're kinda an expert. Thing about the Melatonin though is that it has some B-6 in it too. Melatonin is kinda off limits at the moment I guess .



Hey, Pancaka. Sorry I didn't see this until now. Have you tried the B-6 yet? for the melatonin, I wouldn't think that 3mg is too much for you. Give it a shot (one tablet). I wouldn't advise taking either one of them more than 3 times a week, especially before you get used to them. How much B-6 does the melatonin say it has in it?

==============================================

*04/28/2008
Daycare Center Senorita*

It was night time and I was on my way to some sort of party in the Lake Mary / Longwood area. I had Cierra with me, and I had to drop her off at a daycare (night care?) facility. There was this really cute, kinda thick Spanish chick that worked there, and wed begun flirting soon after I showed up. At first, it was pretty light  just a few glances and words, every now and then. One time, though  while Cierra was running around and playing with the rest of the kids  the girl went into some storage room or something and I was by the door, when she came out. As she was walking toward me, out of the room, I reached out and wrapped my arms around her, gently pulling her to me. We were getting pretty close, after that.

Later, some guy had come in, and they obviously knew each other. He looked like your typical thuggish sorta dude. They were in some sort of argument, and I stayed out of their business, for the most part. I figured it might have been her boyfriend, or something, by the way they were going at it. I think it turned out to be her ex-boyfriend, and they were still having some issues. She ended up brushing him off and coming over to me, while I was sitting down. I happened to be sitting at a table that was facing her ex-boyfriend, and she walked around behind me. She leaned down and started kissing my neck, placing one hand on my shoulder and rubbing the other hand down the front of my body, to my crotch. After letting it roam around there, for a few moments, she tucked her hand away into the front of my pants and started massaging me. Obviously loving this, I had to fight to keep my eyes open because I noticed that the guy was just sitting there staring at us.hard. He was apparently _pissed_, and I didnt want to close my eyes and enjoying what she was doing, too much, because I didnt know if this guy was about to get up and start some shit.

A few moments later, I heard people screaming. Smoke was flooding into this room (which think was a cafeteria). People from other rooms were stampeding in through this one, to get to the exit, as a fire had broken out, and it was spreading quickly. The room was covered in thick black smoke in seconds, and I was being pushed toward the exit by the herd of people. I was fighting their current, though, screaming out Cierras name, because I had no idea where she was, and this place was burning at an amazing rate. Still calling out her name, I frantically pushed my way through the crowd, going the opposite way and back into the blazing cafeteria that Id just been ushered away from. I was terrified that she was still in there, and I wasnt about to leave without being sure. As soon as I stepped through the door, though, into the blackness of the smoke-filled room, I caught a rush of burning air and a flash of orange light. The fire had completely engulfed the cafeteria from the opposite side. If I walked any further, not only could I not see anything, but I would be walking straight into the fire.

Still in a panic, I turned around and followed the others through the exit. When I got out, it was daytime. I was still screaming Cierras name, searching through the huge crowd of children and adults. Finally, I found her standing with another group of kids, by a swing set, not really looking all too shaken up by the fire that wed just escaped. I ran over to her and wrapped my arms around her.

==================================================  ==

*04/29/2008
Extreme Grand Theft Auto*

My buddy John was visiting from the Keys. For some reason, though, it was like he was visiting my house, but my house was now in the Keys. Weird. It was night time, and we were sitting around waiting for my mom to go to bed so we could use the big screen to play Grand Theft Auto 4 on. She was obviously drunk, and I knew it would only be a matter of time. John had brought some artwork with him (though hes not an artist, IRL) and they were these really awesome paintings of different people. Mom finally went to bed, staggering into the other room to pass out. We set up the game. Strangely enough, we were playing it on the PS2, instead of the PS3, with some sort of port. It was just like the actual PS3 game, except the graphics werent quite as good. 

We went around just boosting cars and lobbing grenades at people. Many of the pedestrians were other online users, and everything just seemed really interactive. The more we played, the more the line between our reality and the GTA world began to blur. We were now in some _huge_ house, playing the game, with the beach right in the back yard. It was day time, and we could see straight out the back into the ocean. I dont remember why, but the cops showed up to the house. It was the whole S.W.A.T. team, completely with helicopters, boats that pulled up on the shore, and other kinds of craft. John was the only one playing the game at the time, and I knew that the cops presence had something to do with the game. I wanted to be a part of it, so I picked up the second controller. 

I had to sort of log in, to be a part of the cop situation that was in the midst of going down, using the wireless controller to do so. The cops were in the process of storming onto the property. I needed a weapon, because we were about to get raided. Using the controller, I dialed in a cheat code, just like in the game, and a pistol materialized in my hand. It was rather small, though, considering we were about to go up against S.W.A.T. I figured our best bet was to get out of the house and make a run for it. We began sneaking through the house, making our way toward the back, knowing that we would have to cross paths with some officers, so we would have to stay hidden as well as possible. I only had one more room to go through, before I was in the clear. I dropped to the floor as a cop was on the other side of the bar. Another cop must have seen part of my foot because, a few seconds after I began moving again, he said Hey, did anybody notice a boot that was here just a second ago? Suspicious, he followed around the corner and saw me trying to scramble to my feet and make a break for it. Before I knew it, I had a handful of S.W.A.T. officers dog-piling on me, just a few feet from the back porch.

They ended up arresting me.for what, I still dont know.

----------


## Pancaka

> Hey, Pancaka. Sorry I didn't see this until now. Have you tried the B-6 yet? for the melatonin, I wouldn't think that 3mg is too much for you. Give it a shot (one tablet). I wouldn't advise taking either one of them more than 3 times a week, especially before you get used to them. How much B-6 does the melatonin say it has in it?



 Well I thought it would be alright at first, but then I kept reading and it said, "not for use by teenagers." It has only 1mg of B-6 in it though. It said on the back that half a tab will do for some people so I might try that out later. I took some B-6 last night, but I only slept for about 2 and a half hours, so I wasn't really feeling the affects  ::?: 






> *”Extreme Grand Theft Auto”*



DUDE!!! I got that game a couple days ago. SO CASH! My brother and I stayed up till 3am for the past two nights  :boogie: .

BTW, is it hot over on the east coast, because I am friggin baking over here in Cali.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well I thought it would be alright at first, but then I kept reading and it said, "not for use by teenagers." It has only 1mg of B-6 in it though. It said on the back that half a tab will do for some people so I might try that out later. I took some B-6 last night, but I only slept for about 2 and a half hours, so I wasn't really feeling the affects



So did you give it a shot, last night?  :smiley: 





> DUDE!!! I got that game a couple days ago. SO CASH! My brother and I stayed up till 3am for the past two nights .



I haven't been able to play it, yet, but I've watched some people play it, and it looks _amazing_.  ::cooler:: 





> BTW, is it hot over on the east coast, because I am friggin baking over here in Cali.



Yeah, man. It's starting to get hot again. We've had some good breezes coming through here, for the past couple of days, but it's definitely heating up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I don't really remember the days that all of these dreams happened on, just that some of them were several dreams a night, so I'll be vague on the dates.

*05/02/2008 - 05/13/2008*
*Dream One:
"The Monster Squad"*

This dream was based on the movie _The Monster Squad_. I was a cop in one scene, along with another guy as my partner. I don't remember much of the whole scenario, but we kept having run-ins with some of the classic monsters from the movie (Dracula, Wolfman, Mummy, etc.). The Werewolf guy was the most prominent. He was chasing us through the woods, at one point, and we were emptying clips into him, but not able to slow him down. At one point, we lost sight of him because he had changed back into a human and we were now in a populated area, so we couldn't tell him apart from anybody else. He ended up slipping away from us as a human by hopping in a car and driving out of the parking lot.

We ended up going back to a house where some of my friends were hanging out. On the way there, we passed the mummy. He was just kind of moseying on at his own speed, but he was headed in the direction of the house. I think I was the only one that actually paid him any attention, though. The whole time we were at the house, I kept checking the windows and whatnot, because I knew the mummy would be showing up, at some point. I didn't really let anybody know that he was coming, though. Don't know why. Phil was at this house, along with at least two girls. We started having mixed drinks that (my notes say were...) made with propane or something.

We started actually watching the _Monster Squad_ movie, while we were hanging out, and I continued checking the windows peridoically, but don't remember the mummy ever showing up at the house. We stayed up until the sun came up. My buddy Dube came by to hang out. I was exhausted, though, and wanted to go home and get some rest, so I took off.


*Dream Two:
"Old Trail"*

I had to look after somebody's kids. I took them bike-riding, out on the old dirt bike trail that was behind my house in Canterbury. I saw another guy and his son come tearing through on some dirt bikes. The son ended up crashing, and the kids and I just kinda sat and watched while they gathered themselves. I started reminicing about having a dirt bike (Damn I miss that thing.  :Sad:  ). I remember looking down in the ditch that the trail ran around, and there was some bikini-clad chick that was submerged in about 2 feet of muddy water. Somebody said it was for some kind of training or something. I then started talking to the kids about where the highest dirt bike jumps on the trail were.

We went back home, and it turned out that we lived in Jetson-type houses - huge, futuristic highrises. The kids lived in the building next to mine and, after I'd taken them home and returned to mine, the mom called me and was grateful for my having watched them. She said she made me a sandwich as a token of her appreciation, and was sending it over. The sandwich floated over to my building on some high tech hovering thing. I believe it was pretty damn good, too.


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I remember numerous instances of going to a beach with some guy and a girl that looked like Amy Smart. The girl would always drive, and she liked to park somewhere secluded on the beach and start making out with both of us for a little while, before we went down to the water. One time that we pulled up, she started taking things further, and actually kicked off a threesome in the jeep, going back and forth between me and the other guy. At one point, she was riding me and the guy actually put his hand on my shoulder and making advances toward me as well as her. I quickly pulled my arm away from him and just shot him a look like "....I _don't_ think so." He took the hint and started focusing on the girl again. She then took turns going down on us both. I don't remember much after that, though.


*Dream (Frag) Four:*
I was partying with a bunch of kids that were a little younger than I was. I was working on a graphic for a band my friends and I were starting, and this group of other guys were in a band, too. I began thinking of teaming up with them and doing some collaborations, just to help get our name out. Their group artist and I began working together and coming up with some crossover concepts and putting them on paper. It looked like the _Ed, Edd and Eddy_ style of cartoon, and showed all of our band members together in one scene. We went to some huge concert later, and I was still working on the picture, while in the audience.


*Dream (Frag) Five:*
Brief lucidity in a gymnasium. There was some sense of urgency that brought me to lucidity, but I don't remember what it was. It was a really weak lucid state, and the dream wasn't staying together very well. I remember reaching out and touching the wall to try to focus on the texture, which I was hoping would help pull things back into perspective. I didn't realize until then that I was wearing gloves, and the texture of the wall felt supressed beneath the fabric, so it didn't really help me all that much. I ended up waking up shortly after that.


*Dream Six:
"Karate Instructor"*

I was in a school and there was a karate instructor on campus. He was teaching me some things in the gym, and I was comparing and contrasting it with some of the stuff that my old karate dojo had taught me. We began practicing kicks, and I was having some trouble with the spinning heel kicks. Normally, they were fine, but when I tried to do jumping spinning heel kicks, my sense of balance just went to shit, and I kept falling on my ass. Some _really_ hot girl ended up walking into the gym and signed up for the class. The instructor and I began sparring, shortly after that, but I don't remember much of it.


*Dream Seven:
"City Flight"*

I was in some very large city, and lucid from as early on as I could remember. I was coming out of a theme park, which I believe was a water park, and decided to go flying for a while. Launching into the air, I flew across the entire city, from one side to the other (though I'm not sure how I knew where one side of the city vs. another side of the city actually was). On the far side, I landed at an apartment complex where a bunch of my old friends were having a huge party. As I roamed around inside and mingled a little bit, I had to keep reminding myself not to waste the LD on getting sidetracked with sex.

A fight broke out between some of the party-goers, though I can't remember who at the moment. After a few minutes, I ended up heading back toward the park area, flying across the city once again. I was having a little more trouble flying than I had been earlier. I was tried to speed up into a sort of "supersonic" flight, but I just couldn't do it. I was just kind of chugging along at a slow pace. Attempting to teleport, I focused on an area that seemed to be a few hundred yards in front of me. I "jumped" once, teleporting straight to that place, but it took some effort, and I felt that I was in danger of losing the dream, so I didn't try it again. I just kept on flying until I got back to the water park (though I don't remember my reason for going back there in the first place).

I woke up shortly after that.


*Dream Eight:
"S.W.A.T."*

I was on a S.W.A.T. team-like squad. We were in a sitaution where there were "freedom fighters" holding some hostages. Obviously I was a government agent of some oppressive regime. I took up a position behind a huge stone pillar, with the rest of my guys around me. Down at the end of a hallway, was a large wall made of iron bars - looked like a cell or something - behind which the freedom fighters were holed up with their hostages. We were told to kill the freedom fighters and that any hostages lost would just be "collateral damage." We began firing our automatic weapons into the cell-like structure, bullets slipping through the bars and ricocheting around in the room beyond. I remember feeling _really_ shitty, when it was all over, because I knew in my heart that the people I'd just killed weren't necessarily "evil."


*Dream Nine:
"Bridge Jumping"*

Todd, Brian and I were having a blast jumping off this _huge_ bridge - a couple of hundred feet high, into a river or lake or something. We would just jump off, and then climb this long, ridiculously steep boat ramp back up to the top. At one point, I landed and went down a little too far under water. I was running out of air, and didn't know how much further it was to the surface. In a panic reaction, my body forced me to inhale. I could breathe! I was lucid once again. Brian and Todd had jumped down again, and were now in the murky water with me. Brian (being the instigatory fabrication of my subconscious that he was) all of a sudden just busts out with: "What are we going to do if some huge sea creatures or sharks come along??"  ::roll:: 

Refusing to be phased by my brain trying to freak me out, I calmly replied: "Well, I don't know about you, but I'll just do this," and I rose up out of the water, hovering just a few inches over the surface of it. While in the air, I saw the dark silouhette of some sort of creature swimming beneath the water, not far from where Brian and Todd were. I was just kinda like "Oh fuck that..." I was having a hard time keeping myself floating, so I hovered over toward the shoreline. I was lucid, sure, and trying to be brave about it, but I still didn't like the idea of swimming around with some unidentified dream creatures.

*Dream (Frag) Ten:*
Being in an office building and having to use the bathroom, but all of the bathrooms on every floor I went to were being used.

*Dream (Frag) Eleven:*
Freestyle battling with CQ.

----------


## Necco

You have a very interesting dream journal. I didn’t read everything but a few stuck out. One of the few was _Dream Seven:
"City Flight"_When I red this dream I was manly interested in how you lifted of the ground to fly, and other flight patterns.  It says you just launched into the air and flew. I thought that was simply amazing because it takes me 2 minutes to float and then start flying.  This is one out of many of the best dreams so far.

_keep up the good work_

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Necco!

I have my ups and downs, when it comes to flying (no pun intended). Sometimes I'm just really relaxed, and flying comes naturally. I can hover or just take off like a missile. Other times, though, I have a hard time staying in the air. I never really have too much trouble just ascending but, once I'm up there, I tend to start sinking after a while, and I have to focus more.

On the regular, though, I can fly just fine. I do run into some problems with flying really fast, though.

----------


## Tara

Hey Oneironaut. You have an awesome dream journal.  :smiley: 
I just have one question for you: when you take melatonin and/or B-6, how many mg do you usually take?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey Oneironaut. You have an awesome dream journal. 
> I just have one question for you: when you take melatonin and/or B-6, how many mg do you usually take?



Hey, Anonymoose. Thanks for reading.  :smiley: 
I usually take 3-5mg of melatonin about a half hour before bed, and take 100mg of B6, right before laying down to go to sleep.


======================================

(Trying to get caught up. I've been busy as shit, lately, but I've been keeping a few notes. I really don't know the dates these happened, but here is the first batch. I'll be back with more, later.)

*05/14/2008 - 06/03/2008
Dream One:
"Training Day"*

Went to the movies with Shaun and Brian. I think we were seeing Iron Man. We kept jumping the rows of theater seats, looking for a good place to sit. Later, we were back in my old neighborhood. There was some guy there recruiting for the Marines or something of that nature. We all decided to try it out, just to see what it was like. My friend Jesse (a real marine) was there, but he knew this guy and had already gone through all of the training, so he didn't have to do anything. I don't remember all of the training, but I remember that it was really intense. Some of it involved rubber bullets, but I don't think we were ever hit by any of them. Either they just used them to freak us out, or we didn't get to the part where they were supposed to be used - I don't quite remember.

Some of the things I remember were that they were using these loud popper things next to our ears to get us used to the sound of close-range gunfire; having empty guns waved in our faces randomly, to see if we would flinch, thinking they were loaded; and being told that we were going to have blanks fired right at our heads from close-range, to see how unnerved we got at the sensation of being so close to the gunfire. At one point, the trainer said that he was impressed at me because of how I was the only one that didn't flinch when he pointed the empty gun at my head and pulled the trigger. I wasn't all too crazy about the idea of having blanks shot at my face at close range, though. I started weighing whether or not I wanted to continue with this strange "drill," and I think I just ended up walking away, after a while.

Later, I remember my landlord's son's brother moving out of their house. He'd have a huge fight with his wife.

Later still, some of my friends and I had gone over to this one kid's carport, where we used to hang out. The kid and his family had moved out, and instead, there lived a giant John Goodman. He was like 7 ft tall. He said his name was Danny Tanner (It took me until hours after I woke up to realize that that was his character's name on _Roseanne_). He was absolutely _wasted_, and depressed because his wife left him. Some of us sat around with him in his garage, smoking bowls while he vented about his failed relationship. 


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
In some classroom taking a verbal quiz where the instructor went around the room and people she chose from each table had to answer a question and then ask someone else at their table a question. That person would then ask someone else at their table a question, etc...

*Dream (Frag) Three:*
Playing some kind of live-action game with friends. We'd pick a person that we'd "become," and the types of weapons that would be used. The game would then be played out as if we were really inside it. (This dream was the information for my Matrix RP game in the Arcane Arena) We would then be projected inside the game and we would fight with weapons like helicopters and rocket launchers. This one guy I was opposing kept wanting me to pick really puny weapons like a vespa scooter and whatnot, but I kept refusing and going for bigger shit.

*Dream (Frag) Four:*
Chillin with Superman and crew, on some beach. At first, I was watching as a disembodied perspective. I saw Superman wash up on the shore, as if he was hurt and/or unconscious. From the way the water was washing over him, he would have drowned - had he been human. Later, he was able to stand, and I was finally a character in the scenario. Lois Lane and Jimmy Olsen were there. While on the beach, we were checking out these buildings that were designed so that the sun's rays created images, when reflecting off of them. They were some kind of secret organization buildings. One of them, when the rays bounced off, created a hang holding a gun, in the sky. The other created an image of the (Illuminati) All Seeing Eye. I remember Lois and I taking a bunch of pictures of these reflections

*Dream (Frag) Five:*
In some kind of cargo elevator in a building, singing something.

*Dream (Frag) Six:*
I was watching a documentary about some _really_ dirty family. They were so dirty that they had shit all over the house. If the toilet got clogged, the mother would let the kids piss and shit in the bathtub and whatnot. Pretty disgusting dream, all around.

*Dream Seven:
"Prince of Parasomnia"*

This was a very weird dream. There was a "story" being told, and I was sort of a disembodied creator/editor. The story was about a young, middle-eastern guy that had the ability to transform into a huge snake-like creature. He would have a snake body, from the waist down, and everything above would be a giant man's body that increased in muscle-mass like the Incredible Hulk. The atmosphere was something straight out of Prince of Persia, very intricate Arabic-esque buildings and pathways with mazes of ancient structures. 

There was some empire of badguys with the same sort of transformational powers. The main character's whole thing was about infiltrating their empire and taking out the head badguys in charge. Every now and then, I would make a conscious decision to rewind the events and edit out pieces that just didn't make any sense. The story continued to progress to where somehow the guy was on the run through modern establishments such as the mall and whatnot. After a while, the editing pretty much stopped, and things just kept progressing however they would. There ended up being a lot of character-crossing, and the story ended up in a final battle, out in the modern mall parking lot. It was a free-for-all between the snake-formed middle-eastern guy, Optimus Prime from the Transformers movie, a Mighty Joe Young-ish ape and one other thing that I can't remember. They all clashed together and beat the crap out of each other.

*Dream Eight (notes):*
(Don't really remember anything that is in my notes, for this dream, so here are the notes: )

In mall for lunch. Waiting for BBQ or something. chinese guy. food taking forever. Steak and rib sandwich. Roller blades out of mall. Down flights of stairs really fast. Way home. Unattractive girls cornered me trying to hit on me. Went to old neighborhood. Moving or something. People happy to see me. Friends gathering round. Talking. Stepped on glasses. home for bed. Woke up and everything was moved (false awakening) Horror movie on tv. Thought someone was in the house. Got sword. Woke up for real. Everything normal.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok, so I lost the entire second half of May - Present dreams because I was too careless to save it, while just leaving it open to write in. I was about 3/4 of the way done with typing out all of the notes, and lost all of it, including the notes. (I will still write down a brief description of what I can remember, when I get time.)

I'm not very happy about it.  ::angry:: 

Moving on...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/14 - 6/15*
I lost a lot of dreams. These are all of the pieces I can think of. The last couple are from today, but I just threw them all together so I can get it out of the way and start trying to keep tabs on my present dreams.


*Dream One:
"Chocolate Bars"*

I had one where I completed the Basic Task for May. I was walking around, outside my old neighborhood, at night, and somehow became lucid. I flew up to Mark's roof and noticed a black cat following me. It jumped from the ground and up onto Mark's roof, in one leap. I pet it for a while and floated off the roof, walking back over by my house. Remembering the task, and walked over to a bicycle, picked it up and took a bite out of the handlebars. They tasted like chocolate, so I ripped them off of the bike and finished them off, walking over to where everybody else was standing, by Jae's house. I spent the rest of the gym over by Jae's, and I think I remember hitting on her mom. 


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Some dream where a guy was turning into a werewolf, in the back seat of a car, kind of like this scene from _Underworld_. 


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
Really powerful dream about my dad's ghost. I had just been given my dad's car; a '69 Pontiac Grand Prix (which I'd just been given, IRL), and mom and I were discussing the title, and the maintenance of it. Somehow, my dad's ghost came into the picture. It was just like having him there, but both mom and I knew that he was dead, so the "experience" of his being here was just his spirit. Eventually, dad's ghost and I started arguing over the dumbest things, and he was just being beligerent. We got into a _huge_ fight (that I don't really remember the subject of. I woke up, later, and realized it was Father's Day. Perfect way to start it off.  ::?: ).


*Dream Four:
"The Kids Aren't Alright"*

I was in an altered version of the 6-story office building I used to work in. The top level, which is the one I worked in, looked almost exactly the same. The downstairs had a lobby that ours didn't have, and the levels in between them had all kinds of crazy shit going on. Some kid was with me. He had a really annoying, clownish laugh, like this guy I work with. We went wandering the halls of this building, after talking to KE, and saw that some of the flights of stairs were broken, and the only way up or down them was to jump gaps. 

Ended up in a huge, gymnasium-type room, on one of the middle floors. The room was all white, and the floor was smooth like ice, but not cold or wet. We found that we could slide across the floor, like air-hockey pucks glide across the table. We began sliding all over the place, which was fun as hell. Even if we sat down on the floor, we would slide about with seemingly no friction. At one point, I got to going so fast, that I crashed through a door, and into an area that I wasn't supposed to. Across a far wall was a holding cell behind glass. Inside was a group of about 20 children; 8, maybe 9 years old, for the most part. Most of them were in straight jackets, or the remains of straight jackets. They looked feral, and insane, and there was blood across the walls in their cell.

The second I noticed them, they noticed me, and began scrambling out of a doorway, and out of the cell, heading in my direction. The kid and I barely had enough time to even begin moving backward, before they were swarming us. I vaguely remember a quick spurt of lucidity, when I began slinging fists at these kids to keep them off of me, but I'm not really positive. I know that, if I was, it didn't last long, and I was soon upstairs, having jumped the gaps in the stairwell again, and trying to find my co-workers, and tell them what was going on.


*Dream (Frag) Five:*
One where I was a giant, and fighting another in the ocean. Was using things as weapons, such as hanging onto Captain Nemo's ship, the Nautillus, as a means of transportation. It was only about as big as my forearm. 


*Dream (Frag) Six:*
Another where I got into a hack n' slash battle in my house, fighting off a whole bunch of pint-sized-something-or-others (can't remember what they actually were), using my 2-in-1 ninja sword. I just remember it being awesome, and being really good with the blades.


*Dream (Frag) Seven:*
Something about being a vampire. I was in a large room with a letter on the door, which is touched to gain entry into the room. There was a woman sitting on the bed of this old, 19th century bedroom and I was sitting at an organ not far from her, playing it. I remember that I kept trying to play _Moonlight Sonata_ but I couldn't find the keys. The chords didn't seem to sound right, and some of the black keys were missing from the organ.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/17/2008*
Damnit. I had a few dreams that I could recall fragments of, early this morning. I'd had a little bud and some B6, before bed, which accounts for both my remembering the dreams being vivid, and my completely forgetting them.  :tongue2:  
One of them was lucid, because I remember looking at my hands, in daylight, and noticing that they didn't look the least bit distorted. But I didn't have any time to write, this morning, and I've forgotten everything, throughout the course of the day at work. If I can think of anything, I'll come back and add it here.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/18/2008*
(I woke up at about 4:30, came to DV for a little while and tried to go back to bed with about 2 and a half hrs left to sleep. I found myself tossing and turning for a good 45 minutes, and looking at the clock every now and then, wondering if I was ever going to get back to sleep...)

*Dream One: (FA)
"Almost Busted"*

I (false)awoke, thinking I'd just nodded off for a moment after tossing and turning. The clock said 7:00, which meant I'd barely gotten any sleep at all, and had to get up for work soon. Since I had time, I decided to get up and watch something on the PC that might help me tend to a bit of morning...uh..."excitement" that I had going on. Already undressed, and beginning to get "situated", I heard the front door open and Cierra and a little friend of hers come walking into the house. I looked over toward my room door, and discovered that (even though I was completely undressed), it was open. Cierra had obviously gotten back from some trip or something and was telling mom and [mom's] boyfriend about the trip, but was making her way around to my room, to tell me.

I jumped up from the chair and ran over to the door, trying to close it as discretely as I could. After closing it, rather stealthily, I tried to lock it, turning the latch, but then feeling resistance before I was able to turn it all the way. I tried again, but the latch was stuck, meaning that she was trying to turn the doorknob from the other side. We sat there and fought over control of the door for a little while, and I was finally able to turn the latch. I knew, though, that I couldn't play it off as if I was still asleep, and I would have to make an appearance. A bit detracted from my previous mission, I threw on my robe and went out into the hall (which turned out to be a hallway in some hotel suite, rather than my house). Cierra told me about her trip, showing me a letter that she brought back. It was written in caligraphy on some dark old parchment, looking like it came straight out of a fantasy novel, telling about how she had adventures with elves and ran from trolls and whatnot. 

At first, I didn't know what to make of the letter. Trying to rationalize it, I came to the conclusion that I was dreaming. I remember trying a bunch of different tests, but failed them all. The only two I actually remember were: trying to destroy the bathroom door across the hall with telekinesis and, when that didn't work, trying to manifest a cave troll (ala the letter) from inside the darkened room down the hall. Convinced I was dreaming, I knew that there was a chance some huge, feral, cave troll would come charging out of the room, looking to "Hulk Smash" me, but it was the next reality test I could think of, and I wouldn't have minded a little action if it verified that I was dreaming.

(Nothing ended up happening, though, and I woke up shortly after. Looking at the clock, I saw that it was 6:15, meaning that I _had_ fallen asleep, everything that had just happened had been a dream, and I still had an hour to sleep before work. I fell right back asleep...)

*Dream Two:
"Going...down?"*

The first thing I remember is being outside, near a lake. There was a huge water show going on, and a bunch of people were hanging out, watching the water in mid-day. Looking up, I saw a bright flash in the sky. I wondered what it was but, taking a skeptical tone, didn't expect it to be much. After the flash subsided, I saw a vapor trail streaming outward from it. My first impression (judging by appearance) was that something that entered the Earth's atmosphere, and was streaming down toward the ground. A few planes flew by, between myself and the thing much higher in altitude than those planes. After a few seconds, I got a clear picture of what it was: People were _surfing_ through the sky. They had huge foils that they were using in front of them, like sails (the glint of the sunlight off of one of them is what caused the bright flash), which were pulling surfboards that the people were standing on. It was some type of event, like a race, and I was obviously just catching on. One of them swooped down and slowed to a hover over the water, right in front of me, giving me a clear view.

Time passed, and I remember wandering the streets. It had begun raining and I was looking for a place to sleep. I ended up sleeping on a small deck that was so skinny that I couldn't keep every portion of my body out of the rain. I grabbed a plastic tarp and pulled it over me, sleeping under light cover, but still feeling the patter of rain.

More time passed, and I was roaming around the streets again after the rain had cleared up. I went into one of the buildings, knowing that I was heading to the same hotel room from my previous dream, as if I was Cierra coming home (That was the feeling I was getting anyway). I was walking around a department store (which took the place of the lobby of a hotel), trying to find an elevator up. Tracing the walls, I couldn't seem to find one. Some guy in a black suit and Agent-like earpiece came out of nowhere and started following me as if I was trying to steal something. Pretending not to notice, I kept walking. Sooner or later, I found the elevator. I waited for the doors to open and, when they did, I wasn't looking at an elevator. I was looking at flight of stairs that only led downwards (the exact opposite of the picture, above). I vaguely remember walking down the stairs, but don't remember a thing about what I saw down there.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/20/2008
"Cougars' Day Party"*

Some sort of party. I was with mom and there were a bunch of other people my age there with their moms. Many of the moms there started going around and hitting on the others' sons. Some drama broke out and one of the other women had some huge problem with my mom. 

The dream skipped ahead and I was with some of the guys that were at the party, including Todd, some spanish guy our age (Dunno who it was.) and another guy who I don't remember outside of the fact that he was in the passenger seat. We were riding around in a BMW, and I was driving. I remember that, at one point, Todd and the other guy in the back were getting in the car and they slid in through the windows, instead of using the doors. After that, we began getting chased by these 4 foot high minions or something. They were like gremlins, and swarmed in huge numbers. Somehow I knew that, when bitten by them, you become infected and turn into one of them. 

They were everywhere, so we drove around away from them as much as we could. I distinctly remember being able "hop" the car up an (otherwise impossible) flight of stairs, as if it were a bicycle - just kind of "bunny-hopping" the entire weight of the car up there, step by step. Eventually we got to a place where the car could no longer go, so we had to ditch it. After splitting up, I ended up getting stuck on a ledge, overlooking a lower level of grass and a lake. The other guys were running off in one direction, and a group of those "things" chasing us were coming quickly to follow them. I knew that I couldn't stay on that ledge forever, and I jumped down into them, determined to catch up to the others and get away, without being turned. 

The last thing I remember is trying to fight my way through them, by the lake.


===============================

*06/22/2008
"Race Relations"*

I was coming to check out a house that I'd been thinking about renting out from Nicole, a while ago (IRL). I was inside, taking a look around, and a group of people came up to it and walked inside. I was around their age, in the dream, which was about 17-19. Later, I came to learn that these people had been using this house as a party spot, when the landlords weren't around. I hung out with this group for a while, and began flirting back and forth with one of the girls. Before too long, we were all up under each other the whole time. 

The entire group and I had gone out somewhere and were walking through a parking lot. I got into a conversation with another black guy in one of the cars. Before long, he was spewing out a bunch of hateful shit about how I shouldn't be messing around with the white girl that I was messing around with. She was right beside me and we were both practically leaning in his window, arguing with him. After some back and forth, the guy pulled out a semi-auto pistol. The girl and I hauled ass away from the car, hearing some shots popping off behind us. 

Later, the group and I were in a classroom. There was a video playing at the front of the class. During it, the police burst into the room, dragging the guy from the parking lot along in handcuffs. They knew what had happened, and were trying to get the girl and I to go in for questioning. I remember them letting the perp and I have words, and I completely went off on him. He, however, just kind of stood there with this completely apathetic look on his face, no matter how bad I ripped into him about his prejudice. The last thing I remember was giving him shit, before waking up.


==============================

*06/23/2008
"Please Do Not Beat On Glass"*

(Been smoking a little, lately, so even though I'm trying to get back in the habit of dream journaling, I've been kind of lacking in the recall.  :tongue2:  But, I do remember a fragment of a lucid, last night.)

I was at a public sealife exhibit - enclosed and surrounded by large tanks. Everything was dark, except for whatever lights were lighting the tanks, and the atmosphere reminded me of the shark exhibit, at Sea World. I spent some time going from tank to tank, and seeing all of the creatures they had in them. Some of the tanks were enormous, leading to large outer-areas of the park, and they housed everything from sharks to octopi to eels. 

I don't necessarily remember becoming lucid, but I soon was, and the first thing I recall was roaming around this crowded walkway, looking for something to do. Being in this cave-like exhibit, the first thing that came into my mind was shattering all the tanks and flooding the whole area. I can't remember if I found or manifested it, but I was soon walking around with a baseball bat. I began smashing all of the tanks, one by one - some of them only spider-webbing, while the others broke and released whatever water and life they held. When I hit the bigger tanks, they exploded, hundreds of gallons surging in and collectiong over the floor. Before too long, the entire exhibit enclosure was submerged in water. I cautiously confirmed that I could breathe underwater (wary, at first, of inhaling and water pushing in through my nostrils), and then continued on busting out whatever tanks were still intact. 

I spent a while underwater. Some of the people around me looked still and dead - floating around, lifeless, in the illuminated water - and others were just walking or swimming around, making their way through the water just as I was.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06/24/2008
Frag*
Another lucid fragment, but I don't remember much besides that I became lucid while at a movie theater. I had a large group of friends and family there, and we roaming around throughout the different theaters. I can't remember who I was walking around with, but we kept doing "Hulk Smash"-es on the ground, and cracking the floors under us. We went back into the theater with the rest of our people and I remember flying around over the crowd, looking for my seat.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

DOwn in the Keys at the moment. I've got some more dreams on my PC at home, but I will have to wait until I get back, before I can post them. As of now, I've been having some crazy dreams, since I've been out here, and I've got a couple of mins on my friend's PC, so I'll post my notes and edit them around, once I get back in town.


--------------
06/04/2008
-Jon was tripping. Bugging out at first and started to mellow out. I had glowsticks and put on a bit of a show. I think his parents were there.

- Something about swimming in Blue Springs, and messing with a big nurse shark.

- Zombie attack on town. Came to the house. FIghting one over door. Went in garage looking for weapons. Crowbar, hatchet, etc. Put them down after finding two machetes. Loaded the truck and went through town. Everything was fucked. Got in touch with friends and family. Went to fam's places in Daytona. Got more guns and whatnot. Somehow acquired a flying Mach 5.

- Thought I burned Michelle's couch, but it turned out to be a new shirt instead.




06/05/2008
- Don't remember much of this one. On boat with people at night. Cruising islands. Started talking to gorgeous girl. Something happened to where we couldn't see where we were going. Landed on island with hostile inhabitants. Huge ordeal. THe girl and I looked out for each other and stayed close. Something happened and we thought each other were dead. Found each other later. Finally got off the island and to another one. 

- (all of this next part is hazy. It's really hard to tell where one dream ends and another begins, especially since I knew I started waking up, numerous times, before it was all said and done. Running through the streets at night. Vacant lot. Suspected I was dreaming. Began floating with my feet inches above the ground. Looked at my hands once - wavy, and kept closing into fists even when I wasn't trying to make them. Looked later and had two fingers curling up from one side of the hand and two more curling up from teh other. Thumb in middle. Weird. Started roaming around. Thought about the Hulk, and started smashing cars as if I was him. Tried lifting one. Could do it, but it seemed it was really heavy. Attempted "hulking out" more. Grew stronger. Lifted car over my head and threw it. Began waking up a few times. WILDed back into dream.
Later. Day time. Still lucid. Climbing buildings. Up drainpipe. Fell. Thought of spider-man and shot webbing at roof to keep from hitting the ground. Saw a shadow on the wall morph into someone. Got down from roof. Lost lucidity around here.
Went into huge building. Supposedly worked there. Had a boss giving me shit about being late. Was now wearing badass suit, but he said something about not having the right coat because some special function was coming up or something, and we all had to look a certain way. Went out to get right coat. 

(think turned into another dream that ends up going back to the previous, but I'm not sure) I ended up meeting up with CB and Nina. CB was doing pull-ups flat against the ceiling. Nina was watching him. I think I got the coat from CB, that the guy was asking about in the previous dream (or earlier part of the same dream). Ended up going back to that place. Boss was still giving me shit. GOt into a HUGE fight with him, in front of everyone. Basically made him come off of his "most important person in the world," pedistal, making him look really small.

- In a movie theater. Can't remember the beginning, but I had some gear with me, one of which was a huge flashlight. I also had a briefcase. Some time while in the theater, goons burst in. One of them was a Bane type character (Batman) but instead of just being big and strong, he had a blaster of some kind. I ended up sneaking away to the back and changing, superhero-like, into a suit kind of like Iron Man's. Huge flashlight thing opened up and turned into a blaster. Put it on my arm. Showdown with goons. Followed the big one to bank. Awesome fight, deflecting beams from each other. Shooting through walls. Two types of blasts. He had one that ricocheted. Came down on top of me. Deflected. Blew up floors above me. Ended up winning. Later, carrying gear again, and with friends. Someone threw something off the top of the theater. Tape recorder. Don't remember what the tape said.
Out in a field with same friends and some chick. Was riding a motorcycle. FOr some reason she came on the track with her car, going the other way. Some kind of crazy game of chicken or something, where we were fucking with each other.
Later, still as the same "hero" character I had been, got friends into restricted area. Some sort of machine that shows the evolution of the universe. It was like one of those things astronauts get in that spin them around. BUt it goes so fast that it somehow shows you time as it was and will be. I, in full metal suit, was basically the only person who could withstand the G's. Saw the birth and death of the universe from inside our sun's orbit. Really cool.

- Mom had some condition where one eye was huge (cartoonishly huge), and would just kind of look around aimlessly, even if the other was still. Even when she slept, that eye stayed open, moving around.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Damn...I've got so much catching up (aka _typing_) to do.  ::?: ) I've got a lot of notes for the past few days, but I need to get caught up, so I can stop neglecting my journal. I've got the day off, though, so hopefully I'll get them all down...or close to it.)

*07/04/2008
Dream One:
”Still Trippin”*

I was at what was supposed to be Jon’s house, but it was changed around. We were sitting around and some of us were tripping. I believe I was, but I was doing most of the glowsticking, so I was focused mostly on dancing. Jon was bugging out for a while, slipping into a bad trip, and we had to work to calm him down. I remember moving in closer to him and telling him to just watch the glowsticks and forget about everything else. He did, and began to mellow out after a while. I believe his parents were there with us, but I don’t really remember.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
We were in Blue Springs and there was a nurse shark swimming around in the water. Don’t remember much about this one, except for the shark swimming toward me and me grabbing it by the mouth. (Should have been a dream sign, because there are no sharks in Blue Springs. Also, we were talking about going to swim out to see the nurse shark that lives by my friend’s mom’s house, the day before my dream.)

*Dream Three:
”Residential Evil”*

Massive zombie attack on Central Forida. I remember being at home and suddenly getting jumped by one of them that had roamed into my house. I ran through a doorway and tried to close it, but the zombie had a hand in and we fought over the door for a while. After finally getting it shut, I made my way to the garage, trying to find some weapons. The weapons seemed to (cinematically) progress in lethality, as I glanced over them. First I saw a crowbar. Then I saw a hatchet, chainsaw, etc. Finally, I stopped when I saw two rusty machetes sticking out of a bucket. I believe I called someone, which is how I found out that the zombies were all over the place, so I loaded up basically every tool/weapon I had, and loaded up the truck (much like I said I was going to do, in the Zombie Attack thread. Lol.).

I drove through town, and everything was pretty much fucked. There were zombies and destruction _everywhere_. I continued talking to friends and family on the phone, and finding out what everyone was going to be doing in this crisis. Finally, I ended up driving out to Daytona to meet up with members of my family (many of which are gun-crazy) and pool our weapons. 

I also remember something about having Speed Racer’s Mach 5, which actually _flew_, unlike Speed’s car, and using it to fly off of a jammed highway as people scrambled to evacuate. Someone was flying with me, but I can’t remember who it was.

*Dream (Frag) Four:*
I thought I had burned Jon’s girlfriend’s couch (that I’ve been sleeping on while in the Keys, and is the most comfortable fuckin couch _ever_), with a cigarette. I’m certain it had been the couch, at first, but – upon closer inspection – it turned out to be (or turned _into_) a white shirt that had been laid out on the couch, that happened to be the same color, so it just “looked” like the couch. The shirt was on a hanger and had a price-tag on it, implying that it was brand new. But, still, rather burn that than Michelle’s couch.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/05/2008
Dream One:
”Nautical Nightmare”*

I don’t remember much of this one, unfortunately, but it was really intense. I was on a boat with a bunch of people, at night. (We rode out to watch the fireworks on Michelle’s mom’s boat, the night before this dream, which is what sparked it, I’m sure.) I started talking to this _gorgeous_ girl who had come along for the ride, and we were getting steadily closer, as the ride went on. 

Sooner or later, we seemed to have screwed up our navigation, and we were now so far out that all we could see were a few lights coming off of the various islands around us. We had no idea which one was the one we’d come from, or where we were headed.  It was just pitch black, all around, with little specks of light all around us. We decided to just pull in to one of the islands, and try to get some idea about where we were. _Huge_ mistake. The island we landed on was inhabited by savages, and they weren’t all that happy about our having “imposed upon them.” 

We spent a huge portion of the dream running for our lives, through the jungles of this island, while many of us were being killed off. The girl and I stuck close, through the whole ordeal, and looked out for each other as best we could, but then something happened (can’t remember what) where we’d gotten split up by the natives. I went through the rest of the dream trying to get back to the boat and find as many of our passengers as possible, thinking the girl had been killed, because of the way we were split up. But, finally, it was revealed that she was still alive. We found each other and, basically, it was like a long-lost married couple had been reunited, the way the emotions flowed. 

We were able to gather up what survivors we had found, and we got off of the island. Battered and exhausted, we pulled into another island which met us with a huge reception, as if we’d been missing for months, and the entire population had known about what we’d gone through.


*Dream Two:
“Hulkin Around”*

(I really don’t know where parts of this next dream end and another one begins. I woke up numerous times during the night, and the dream breaks into something seemingly unrelated, but then comes right back, so I don’t know if it’s actually more than one dream that just happened to circle back around, or what… But anyway…)

I was running through the streets, at night. I don’t know whether I was running from something or not – just that I was running. I came to a vacant lot with a few junk cars sitting around, and there was no one else in sight. Rather spontaneously (unless I was running from something, and it was out of anxiety), I began suspecting I was dreaming. I attempted to float, and began levitating to where my heels just barely left the ground. I started sliding forward, dragging the toes of my feet, but never really taking off into the air. After landing, I looked at my hands to ground myself. They were wavy, and kept closing into fists even when I wasn’t trying to make them close. Sometime later, I looked again, and had two fingers curling up from one side of the hand, and two more curling up from the other, with the thumb sticking up between the two sets. Weird.

I began roaming around.  The thought of the Hulk crossed my mind, and I started smashing some of the junk cars as if I was him, growling and snarling with mock rage. I tried lifting one of the cars, and saw that I could get one end of it off the ground, but wasn’t able to do it as easily as the Hulk would. So, I tried “Hulking-Out” a bit more, straining and focusing more, imagining that my muscles were growing bigger just like the Hulk’s did in the ’03 movie when he got angrier. The car became so much easier to lift that I picked it up over my head and threw it.

(Shortly after, I started feeling myself waking up. I was feeling my body on the couch. I decided to just relax and not try to resist waking up, but not welcome it. I just kind of went flaccid, attempting to let myself back into the dream. It worked. I don’t know whether I was fully awake or not, but when I dropped back in, the scene had changed, so I will call it another dream - and a successful WILD.)


*Dream Three:
”Dress Code”*

It was now day time, and I was still lucid. I was walking down a city street and, for some reason, got the urge to scramble up to the rooftops. I started climbing up the drainpipe of one building, and there was a huge scorpion in a spider web directly in front of me, that I almost put my hand on. It startled me, and I involuntarily let go of the drainpipe and began to fall. On the way down, I immediately thought of Spider-Man and did his web-slinging hand gesture. A string of webbing flew out (I don’t know if it actually came out of my wrist or not) and tacked onto the roof, swinging me down and against the side of the building. While I was climbing back up, I remember looking over into an alley and seeing a shadow cast across the wall. It was just a shadow of an object, but it then transformed into the figure of what looked like a witch or wizard, hat and all. Intrigued, I climbed down off of the building with the intention of investigating, but ended up losing lucidity and falling into auto-pilot.

I found myself walking down the sidewalk, in front of the buildings. There was one particularly large building that I walked into, with the “knowledge” that I worked there. Inside, I met my boss, who had a very regal Bruce Wayne sort of air about him. He was giving me shit because I was late for work. I noticed that I was now wearing a badass black suit, but my boss said something about me not having the right coat. We were supposed to be heading to some special function and we all had to dress a certain way. He told me to go get the right overcoat and not come back until I did.

The dream then skipped ahead, and I found myself hanging out with DV members *CoLd BlooDed* and *Aquanina*. CB was working out, doing pull-ups in some strange way where he would left his legs up, and then flatten himself out, horizontally, so that his body was positioned as if he was doing a push-up on the ceiling. Then, he would drop back down into pull-up position, with his feet hanging over the floor – then, repeat. Nina was just watching him with this look of lust-struck awe on her face. Lol. 

I think I got the coat from CB, and that was the reason I was at his place. Afterward, I went back to where I had been working. The boss was still giving me shit, and I ended up getting in a huge fight with him, in front of everyone that worked there. I can’t really remember what the content was, but I ended up making him look like a pompous asshole, and knocking him a few rungs off of his pedestal, making him look much smaller to the rest of the employees.

(Again, I had a weird scene change where I can’t tell if another dream started, or if it was a continuation of the last. I’m pretty sure it was a new dream, though, so I’ll write it as such.)


*Dream Four:
“Dueling Blasters”*

I was in a movie theater that just happened to be the same building where I was working in the previous dream (which is what initially made me wonder whether or not it was a new dream). I can’t remember the beginning (or “transition”), but I somehow had a lot of gear with me.  One of these tools was a _huge_ flashlight. I also had a briefcase. Sometime later, while in the theater, a bunch of goons burst in. One of them was a Bane type of character (Batman) but instead of just being big and strong, he had a “blaster” of some kind. I ended up sneaking away to the back and changing, superhero-like, into a suit kind of like Iron Man or Samus’s, that I pulled out of the briefcase. The huge flashlight thing opened up and turn into a blaster that I slid onto my arm to be fired, kinda like Samus’s. 
  <o:p> </o:p>
  I came back out and had a massive showdown with the goons that I don’t remember much of. Afterward, though, I followed the big guy to a bank that he tried to rob after the theater. We had an _awesome_ fight inside, where we would run through the halls (and break through walls) firing our blasters at each other. We both had two modes of fire; rapid fire and charged shot (also like Samus), and we were able to deflect each other’s energy blasts with one of our own, so we spent a lot of time shooting each other’s shots out of the air, which was dope.  He shot one that actually ricocheted off of the walls around me. It kept bouncing around, and I couldn’t anticipate where it was going. It ended up bouncing off of the ceiling and coming down at me from above. I reached my own blaster up and fired a shot. The two shots collided a few feet over my head and exploded, breaking through the ceiling, and sending debris from the higher floor raining down on me. I don’t remember how, but I ended up winning the fight.
  <o:p> </o:p>
  Later, I was carrying my tools and briefcase again, back in my normal clothes. I was with friends, and we were walking toward the theater. Someone on the roof of the theater began yelling and threw something down toward us. It was an old tape recorder. I can’t remember what the tape said, but it had something to do with advancing the whole “superhero” plot.
  <o:p> </o:p>
(_This_ dream (also) then skipped ahead to scenarios that were so alike – and yet so different – that I can’t tell whether or not they were a part of the same dream.)
  <o:p> </o:p>
  I was out in a field with the same friends as before, and some chick. I was riding a motorcycle around on a track in the field and - for some reason - the chick came onto the track with her car, going the opposite way. She was inciting some crazy game of chicken, and we kept fucking wit each other, coming to within a few feet of smashing into each other, and veering off.
  <o:p> </o:p>
  Later still, as the same “hero” character I had been, I got my (same) friends into a restricted area where there was some sort of machine that shows the evolution of the universe. It was like one of those things astronauts get in, that spin them around to get them used to the g-forces. But, this one goes so fast that it somehow shows you time as it was, and will be, as if it rips a hole in the universe and you can see time itself. I, in full metal suit, was basically the only person who could withstand the G’s for this machine. I got in and saw the birth and death of the universe from somewhere within our solar system. It was awesome.
  <o:p> </o:p>

*Dream (Frag) Five:*
  My mom had some strange condition where one eye was huge (_cartoonishly_ huge), and would just kind of look around aimlessly, even if the other was still. Even when she slept, that eye stayed open, moving around. Kinda creepy.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Still getting caught up:

*07/08/2008
"Silent Invasion"*


  Brian and I were in some restaurant, and there was a girl that he had been hitting on the entire time. We’d gone outside, after a while, and the girl had a friend that came up to talk to us. I can’t remember exactly how it first happened, but we ended up getting one of the girls wet. It was specifically salt water that had gotten her wet (I think she fell in a puddle or something). When she was wet, we noticed that the water actually burned into her skin like acid, without hurting her. It began to melt off the disguise that we’d thought was her actual face, and exposed her to be and (rather ugly) alien. I _think_ we tested her friend, but can’t remember whether or not she was an alien too.
  <o:p> </o:p>
  After that, Brian and I basically went around carrying bottles of salt water, and soaking down everyone that we found. It turned out that there was some huge alien conspiracy, and they were trying to populate our planet. I don’t really believe that their intentions were malicious, but more and more humans were beginning to feel threatened by their presence and secrecy, so it was turning into an issue of just plain not trusting them. The consensus was that we had to run these aliens off of our planet, because they were trying to deceive us, and we didn’t believe any of their explanations about why it was reasonable for them to do so. 
  <o:p> </o:p>
  My notes tell me that there was a huge ordeal where we saw their ships coming down to start picking them up, but I really don’t remember any of that.
  <o:p> </o:p>
*Dream (Frag) Two:*
  Something having to do with the Dark Knight (though I don’t remember the dream very well.). I remember being on one side of a forest, and I would use a glider/cloak to glide from one side of the forest to the other. There was a Joker character in the dream, and he had released some toxin that was making people kill themselves, en masse. There was a point where I remember falling off of bridges and buildings, kind of like the commercial of _The Happening_, where people were falling off of the rooftop. 
  <o:p> </o:p>
  My notes say there was a scene with Joker gas, and a sex scene, but it’s been quite a while (and I’m just starting to get caught up) and I really don’t remember any of it. One part I do remember is Hancock dropping out of the sky and shattering the concrete upon landing. 
  <o:p> </o:p>
  <o:p> </o:p>
*07/09/2008
  (Frag):*
  There was a community of some kind of supernatural creatures. I believe they were werewolves. If not, then they were damn close to them. They lived behind a large set of doors in the side of a mountain. The only thing I remember is that we, the humans, devised a plan to lure them out of hiding, so that we can try to kill them off, because they were picking us off whenever they had the chance. The weird thing was that, when we lured them out, they sic’d dogs on us (even though they were wolf-people).

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*7/15/2008*
*Frag:*
I was with a bunch of people, and the only guy in the group. Some cop we ran into started giving me shit, making it overtly clear that he was only doing so _because_ I was the only black guy in the group. Can’t remember what he was saying, though. Later, we were all in a store that had a bunch of Indiana Jones merchandise. I started checking out some of the whips and playing with them, but kept putting them all down because they felt really cheaply made and I wanted something a little more authentic.

*07/20/2008
Dream One:
”Hancock’s Powers”*

**Slight Movie Spoiler in This Post**
(I don’t remember very much of this one at all – just going off of my notes, and even those don’t really bring most of the beginning of the dream back into memory.)
I started off this dream with Hancock’s powers (was watching the movie when I went to sleep). Apparently I started off by going around and helping people at times. I ended up with a group of friends, including C.C., who used to hang out in my old neighborhood. Another girl in the group turned out to be my “opposite,” like Charlize’s character in the movie. 

We were then at someone’s house. The mystery girl had been crying for some reason, and I spent a large part of the dream consoling her, hugging and kissing her while our group was waiting around for C.C. while she was busy with something. We were told that we had to go meet C.C. at “Covington” something-or-other. I knew where it was, so we all left the house. The mystery girl slipped up to me to hold my hand and, after walking for some time, her expression changed, and she immediately seemed really apprehensive about something. Without disclosing why, she decided that she was going to split from the group, and walk a separate way. I asked if she knew something she wasn’t telling us, and she just refused to answer. She went the opposite way, and the rest of us continued walking to the neighborhood where we were supposed to meet C.C.

Shortly after, I found myself walking through a strange house, alone. All of a sudden, some kid in his late-teens jumped out from around a corner, slashing at me with a knife. We struggled for a short time, and ended up crashing through a window. We hit the ground, and his head ended up cracking on something. Blood began pouring out of it, profusely. Having merely been defending myself, I never meant to kill this kid. I had apparently lost my powers, after having been around my opposite for quite a while, and was pretty sliced up, but I picked the stranger up and carried him down the street, where there just happened to be some medics in an ambulance. It turned out that the kid has lost too much blood, though, and it was too late to save him.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was flying over a highway(I _believe_ this was a separate dream from the previous, but I’m not 100&#37; sure). Passing overhead, I saw the Batmobile sitting on the ground beneath the crossing overpasses (the sleek Batmobile from the earlier movies, not the Tumbler from the new ones), with the canopy open. I suddenly dropped out of the sky, feet first, and landed in the car, pulling back the canopy and sealing myself inside. I went for a drive, and it was really hard to control at first, because there was so much torque that the back end kept skidding out and sliding around (like when Gordon first tried driving the Tumbler, in Batman Begins). After I’d gotten the hang of it, I drove around the city some more, and ended up stopped in an alley. A bunch of thugs showed up, and were surrounding the car as if they were going to try to crack it open and take it from me. I don’t actually remember what happened, though.


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was sparring with bo staffs at someone’s house. There was a girl there who was taking up most of the challenges, so we spent most of the time sparring each other. She was really badass, and the fighting and staff twirling was great. I don’t really remember any details, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(It’s been a while since I’ve updated my journal, so I don’t remember very many of these next few dreams at all. I’m just expanding on the notes I took, so some of them probably won’t be very detailed or coherent, all the way through, because I’m just going off of my notes, and not because I remember all that happened. I’ll add what detail I _do_ remember, though. And some of these I will just keep as notes, because I don’t feel like typing all of them out.)

*07/21/2008
Dream One (Notes):*
-In some kind of firefight with friends, against other soldiers. Outside of some kind of warehouse or factory. Ended up getting in something like a mine car and going down the rail, shooting at people and things as we went. Something on ceiling. Was getting HUD type targets like a video game.


*Dream Two:
"Temple of the Calhoun"*

At a school graduation. Everyone there was dressed up in suits, dresses or costumes with props, just to be silly. Some huge guy was walking around dressed as Hellboy, and he was pretty much leading us to wherever we had to go, within this huge school with like 10 floors. I can’t remember exactly what I was wearing, but I know I had my Daywalker sword, and Cloud Strife’s seven-piece sword that I was carrying around with me. Brian was trying to get out of coming with us to the graduation, for some reason, and we had to practically drag him around because he was trying to keep from participating.

Later, (my notes say something about “Indian Cloth” here, but I have no idea what that’s supposed to mean) huge bugs appeared outside the building. They were flying around by the thousands, and swarming in front of all the windows, hovering and looking in. They began crashing in through the windows. It was only one at first, and I watched disembodied as it transformed into some slimy creature that looked like  it was straight out of Cloverfield, chased down some kid, and pinned him down. It traced a “finger” (if you could really call it that) around the kids eyeball, and then it reached in. My perspective looked away from the scene and, though I couldn’t see it, I heard the young guy screaming as the eye was pulled out. 

More of these things came crashing through the windows, first, seemingly as pods with wings, but then transforming, as the first did, into more of those legged creatures. I started running, and they soon had many of the floors blocked off, including the way out. I remember racing from floor to floor, up and down the now slime-coated (and stopped) escalators, dodging these things all over the place. After some time, it seemed like I was the only human still left in the building. I began stabbing and slashing my way through these things with the two swords that I was carrying, though all the details of that are gone. 

I also remember some sort of voice talking about how the school had turned into the “Temple of the Calhoun,” (“Calhoun” being the name of the bug-things, apparently) but I don’t remember much of the context of that either.





*07/22/2008
"Joker and Freddy"*

I was hanging with the Joker. He seemed like a strange mix between Jack Nicholson’s and Heath Ledger’s Jokers. I think he had more of Heath’s personality, with Jack’s look. We were just roaming around and he was acting all insane, with just a bit of Jack’s Joker’s whimsical personality coming through every now and then. We spent most of our time outside of a restaurant and, sooner or later, Joker started trying to attack me. There was a kind of Bruce Wayne character that showed up, but I don’t remember much about him. At one point, I was walking around a set of hedges, trying to nonchalantly make my way away from the Joker. He immediately appeared in front of me, walking around from the other side of the hedge. He just sort of grinned a knowing “Ha…thought you were going to give me the slip, didn’t you?” sort of grin, and just kept on walking past me.

After he did this, I saw a flash in my head of a bunch of different villains from the Batman universe. Stumbling around from the visions, I came back in front of the restaurant (that I think was a Mc Donald’s, now that I think about it) and there was a guy dressed up in doctor scrubs standing in front of me. His brows were furrowed in an evil grin, and he told me to turn my head and cough. I said “…huh?” wondering just what the hell he was talking about, and he just reached out, grabbed my balls and squeezed. It fucking hurt – bad. After that, the dream skipped ahead.

I was not watching some sort of twisted anime. I remember some little girl crying over a pool of blood on the floor. Freddy made an appearance in the anime as well. Mom happened to be watching this show with me, and she was talking about wanting to just hang out and lounge around the house, suggesting that I call work and take the day off. She had only caught a glimpse of the anime so far, and I told her that she probably wouldn’t like it, because it was obviously off-the-wall, and I didn’t quite know what all to expect from it. A few minutes later, we both got sucked into anime and ended up on an old, Feudal-Japanese yard. Freddy was still in control of things, and was causing different manifestations to attack me. Arrows came, flying out of nowhere, and blasts of energy would ricochet all over the yard. Freddy began fighting, himself. He would dive in and out of range, invisible, and all I would see is drafts of painted wind, and the blades of his glove. I kept dodging his nails and blocking them with something. It ended up turning into a game instead of an animated battle of life and death.


*07/23/2008
Frag:*
I was hanging out with DV Member *Burns*. We were in a hallway at someone’s house party, and I was standing behind her with my arms wrapped around her and my chin practically resting on her head. She had the front of her shirt up, and resting on top of her chest, with her white bra-covered chest exposed as we talked to everyone else. (And don’t worry, Burns, it was more in free-spirited fun than anything overtly sexual.  :tongue2: ) I remember that, while holding her, I realized that I was dreaming. Doing a telekinetic reality check, I focused on our two bodies and made us began to levitate over the ground, just kind of swaying in the air. I looked over across the hall and tried to use TK to make a door explode, just for practice, but I couldn’t do it. I could practically feel it with my mind, as if I was exerting some sort of force on it, but could not get it to break.

(My notes continue with the words: “Alligators; People from work. Sitting around. Trying to play guitar. Nothing to play to.” But I don’t really remember much of that.)


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Watching The Dark Knight in a _massive_ theater. Something more like a symphony hall than a cinema. There were a bunch of my family and friends there. Sooner or later, some strange Yoda-look-alike villain came crashing into the theater. He was really powerful and had some sort of hovering pod that carried him around through the air. He was throwing beams of energy at the crowd and blowing them up with people running and screaming around us. The dangerous scenario made me lucid in the midst of escape. Planning on fighting him back with his own technique, I began running forward at him, through the stands, focusing on my hands and imagining a glow forming around them. We began firing energy blasts at each other, through the stands, and blocking some of each others’ blasts with our own (much like in the Iron Man-ish type dream I had a little while back) The more he damaged the theater, the more this green, glowing fluid became visible in the ground. It seemed that the more we began drawing up our energy blasts, the more they were getting sucked up from the bright, liquid cracks in the stands. I don’t really remember anything else of the fight, though.


*07/28/2008
"Subterranean"*
I believe this began in the DeLand area, off of Woodland Blvd. I remember spending some time in a _Checkers_ burger joint with some friends, late at night, and finding out that there was a massive hole to an underworld, down the street. The concrete broke away, and it was this giant gash in the ground, maybe half a mile long and maybe a quarter-mile thick, at its widest point. We would stare down into this cavern, which seemed to bit illuminated with green torches against the rock formations that lined the walls of the trench. 

Sooner or later, we got to climbing down into this hole in the Earth. There were a bunch of pathway ledges and hand-holds to scale the wall on. (I usually don’t do all that much in non-lucids that I wouldn’t do in real life, but there is no way in hell I would have started scaling this trench.) We came across a bunch of creatures that looked like they might have been at home in the Lord of the Rings. There were so many different species that we ended up seeing a computerized catalog of all the enemies we would come across, as we went deeper into the Earth. It became very video game-like. 

There was some princess or something that lived in a stone of this labyrinth of caves and rocky paths that stretched for miles and miles beneath the streets, branching out from the single hole that led to street level. The father of the (human-sized and gorgeous) princess was an enormous monster that reminded me of one of the colossi from the _Shadow of the Colossus_ game. Plenty of times, this colossus would splatter me all of the place and kill me, but I would respawn, just like I was playing a game, and have to make my way back through the caverns again. I remember being at one of the exits, and two T-rexes coming straight toward me. I ran and was chased by them, ducking away into a hole that led me straight back into the catacombs. My notes say something about becoming lucid here, but I really don’t remember that.

Later, I was going back down into the tunnels, after having been killed numerous times, and one of the entrances was blue and covered with ice and snow. As I descended lower down the steps into the cave, it became darker and more deeply blue around the walls. I was attacked by the ninja Sub-Zero from Mortal Kombat. I don’t remember much of the fight, and I think he ended up killing me, but I’m not sure. 

I then remember a time where I was explaining to someone how the place in the huge gash in the Earth worked, and how you can die and come back to life, and how much of a good adventure it was. I told them about my run-ins with the colossus, and how he’d killed me plenty of times, in the past.


*07/30/2008
(Notes):*
Using two guns on arcade in what seemed like LMSH. Badass at game. Kinda like Area51. Ex checking out picures. Took one. Huge fight with her afterwards.

----------


## supreme

*haha oneironaut!! You do the same thing i did, and print your dreams
a different color.  I belong to quite a few forums and im a moderator
at one rock forum. So im used to posting a lot and so that is why i did the
color changes. I bet everyone does it tho huh?  Im not going to start
posting pics for my dreams tho. Ive got pic-posting burnout now! 
Ive also noticed you use perfect punctuation as well!  Well im not
gonna, haha im too lazy! Ill save it for official docs. But i have to say
its nice to see a punctuation-perfect man!! 
I also play guitar and write songs and love to draw and paint as well! 
Ill be checking out all of your stuff!! Everyone elses stuff too! 

So OMG!! Youve been posting dreams here since 2005!?! 
Thats a lot of dreams for me to catch up on!! Love the first one!!
And now ill read the last one too! I think im gonna start reading
yours and all of the dreams in here from last to the first....always
starting with the very first one tho. That way ill be relatively up
to date while i catch up, if you can follow that meaning. What 
do you think?? Will i lose anything by reading them backwards??

I feel like the proverbial kid in the candy store here!! 
All my life, alone and LDing, no one knows what it is!!
People think youre nuts!!  I knew i wasnt crazy tho,
cause i knew I was lucid dreaming dammit!! I just stopped
talking about it to anyone. I looked up LD years ago but
i could never find much. Just enough to confirm what it
was. That is when i found out that i wasnt astral projecting
as i was once told and that they called it lucid dreaming
now. I dont think i have ever become lucid right in a dream
but i could have done tho and not remember it now. I
never did analyze them too much. I just had my fun and
then kept it to myself. I feel sorry for anyone who cant do
it because i have always truly believed everyone can! I was
only afraid the first time a bit, after that i was a full steam
ahead. My ld worlds are always peaceful tho, and i like them
that way. But there are so many ideas now that i want to
try from in here!! I cant wait to LD again!!! Here i am going
to learn and grow as a fellow LDer!! I belong here!!*   :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *haha oneironaut!! You do the same thing i did, and print your dreams
> a different color.  I belong to quite a few forums and im a moderator
> at one rock forum. So im used to posting a lot and so that is why i did the
> color changes. I bet everyone does it tho huh?  Im not going to start
> posting pics for my dreams tho. Ive got pic-posting burnout now! 
> Ive also noticed you use perfect punctuation as well!  Well im not
> gonna, haha im too lazy! Ill save it for official docs. But i have to say
> its nice to see a punctuation-perfect man!! 
> I also play guitar and write songs and love to draw and paint as well! 
> Ill be checking out all of your stuff!! Everyone elses stuff too!*



Hey, supreme!
Yeah, I have different colors for my lucid dreams and for my "out of dream" thoughts. I don't know if my punctuation is _perfect_, but I try to keep it as accurate as possible. Haha. I'd like to see and hear some of your music and artwork, sometime. Don't hesitate to show it off!






> *
> So OMG!! Youve been posting dreams here since 2005!?! 
> Thats a lot of dreams for me to catch up on!! Love the first one!!
> And now ill read the last one too! I think im gonna start reading
> yours and all of the dreams in here from last to the first....always
> starting with the very first one tho. That way ill be relatively up
> to date while i catch up, if you can follow that meaning. What 
> do you think?? Will i lose anything by reading them backwards??*



You've got a lot of reading to do! Lol. I'd have to say you might miss a bit, by reading backwards, but only in the way of recognizing themes that have happened in previous dreams, and seeing how my control progresses and falls, in sequence. But, I think many of my most interesting lucids start happening around mid-way through the journal or so, though there are a few in the beginning that were great, too.  ::D:  





> *
> I feel like the proverbial kid in the candy store here!! 
> All my life, alone and LDing, no one knows what it is!!
> People think youre nuts!!  I knew i wasnt crazy tho,
> cause i knew I was lucid dreaming dammit!! I just stopped
> talking about it to anyone. I looked up LD years ago but
> i could never find much. Just enough to confirm what it
> was. That is when i found out that i wasnt astral projecting
> as i was once told and that they called it lucid dreaming
> ...



I felt _exactly_ as you did, when finding out about places like DV where more people lucid dreamed were talking about it. Before that, every time I'd try to talk about it to other people, I'd get the  ::wtf::  expression. Haha. I still love this place, and it's helped me gain a lot of inspiration for my artwork, through exploring my dreams. I hope it does the same thing for you!  ::cheers::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/01/2008
Frag:*
I was surfing with a group of people. (Surprisingly enough, I dont surf in real life.  :tongue2: ) While wading out to catch the waves, some of us noticed a fin coming up in our direction. We screamed shark and began paddling in the opposite direction. Some of us were paddling really frantically, and I tried to get them to stop, because I knew that sharks go more after frantic (seemingly wounded) creatures than calm and stiller ones. No one was listening, though, and they kept on paddling for their lives. While we were retreating, the shark actually caught up to us, but submerged a bit and swam beneath us. I could see it clearly, in the water, and it was huge  wider than an oil drum and 4 times as long. 

It just swam right past us and kept on going.

======================

*08/03/2008
"Take It Outside"*

I was in someones house, deep in the hood. While walking up toward the door, a massive brawl broke out. There were about 30 people all going crazy in the yard. I remember fighting one guy, specifically, throwing some pretty precise punches and kicks at him. I was holding my own against the guy, and then more guys started closing in on me, as if I was about to get piled on. I didnt want to get in the fight, in the first place, so I reached down and grabbed a pipe, waving off as many of them as I could, and cracking a couple of them with the pipe, in defense.

It was then the following day. I was talking with a friend, in a store, telling him the whole story about what had happened yesterday. Afterward, we walked outside and started making our way somewhere. (Where, exactly, I dont remember.) We came across a crowd of people, moving in and getting a better view of what they were watching. There was an illegal, organized street-fighting match going on. We stood on the side and watched for a while.

I then remember pulling back into the less than refined neighborhood, and cops were crawling all over the place. I tried to leave the neighborhood as quickly, yet nonchalantly, as I could, but just as I was turning the car around, and undercover cop pulled up behind me and blocked the way. I remember something about trying to talk my way out of the cops interrogating me about what had happened yesterday, but not exactly sure how it turned out.

Later, the cops were gone and I was back in the house I was in, the previous day. It had a pool table and my friends girl was playing a game with me, while her boyfriend was out taking care of something. After he showed up, we heard people moving around outside the windows of the house. The numbers apparently grew, and it was soon to be another crowd like had been out there, the previous day. It was the guy that I had been fighting, one on one, and hed brought a bunch of friends with him. They kept trying to taunt me out because they wanted to get on me at the call our mutual friend, that I had fought, earlier. Sooner or later, Id gone outside, but the only thing I remember is that the fight somehow turned inward and there were groups of the other guys fighting each other, while I was walking around between the skirmishes. Haha. 

==================================

*08/04/2008
"Dreamworld Trickster"*

I dont remember very much of this one at all. There was some young guy running around my old neighborhood, causing trouble. He was a metaphysical character, and could change the dream scene as much as he wanted. I remember walking out into my garage, with a bunch of the neighborhood crew hanging around outside. This mischievous guy appears and starts causing trouble. (My notes just say causing trouble. I really dont know or remember what I meant by that, or what the guy was actually doing.) I ended up becoming lucid while dealing with this stranger. I believe it was watching him do the impossible that brought me to the realization I was dreaming, but Im really not exactly sure. In any case, I got into an argument with him, and told him that he was just a DC, and I had more control over all of this than he did. 

I suddenly felt the world spin, and the guy had disappeared as if he melted away into the scenery, in the blink of an eye. I turned around, myself, looking for him. He was nowhere to be seen, but I noticed that there was a new addition to the group of people around me. It was a thick, black woman, and she was standing much closer to me than anyone else around us  close than I remembered having seeing someone, before. I called out that I knew that this woman was the guy, who was causing all the trouble, in a transformed state. She tried to deny it for so long, but I told myself that I could ruin the illusion and strip him off the ability to force me to see his disguise, because it was my dream. (Its funny that I still treat him as a separate entity, even though Im lucid. Completely unintentional, but it does make it more interesting. Haha.)

I asserted myself and visualized the disguise failing. It was like struggling against someone in a mental arm-wrestle, because the command didnt just want to work on first attempt. Finally, it was like the body of the guy just kinda sewed itself into the place of the woman. He was really pissed that I ruined his illusion.

Dont remember anything after that.

(My notes also say something about being back in my old house and our cats trying to get some food that was on the counter, but thats pretty much all I remember about that, anyway.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Almost caught up! I've been really having a string of intense, fantasy-type dreams lately. It may have something to do with all of the action/adventure movies that have been coming out with this summer, since my imagination has been running so wild. I'm still having a little trouble with recall, lately, but I'm getting a little more serious about keeping my journal updated, so I'm sure my recall will be back up to speed.)


*08/7/2008
"What Lies Beneath"*

I was with Ang. We were staying in some massive house, that Im believe was supposed to be her parents. There was no one else home, and we were basically running around the house acting like fools, the whole time. Haha. We were going in and out of every room and just getting into shit like a couple of kids. Well, apparently, this house had graves buried beneath it (and, for some reason, it just seemed normal that we knew this), and we decided to go downstairs and check them out. 

Expecting to see a couple of headstones at rest against a dank, basement wall, we ended up in a _massive_, underground tomb. It seemed about a football field in length, and nearly as high as a stadium. There was a single, huge coffin in one corner of the room, and many human-sized coffins spread out over the rest of the area. I remember there being something carved down into the lid of the largest one, but I cant recall what it was. Ang and I opened the lid to the largest coffin and there was (appropriately enough) a big skeleton inside, filling out the maybe 12ft long box. 

The shit pretty much hit the fan, after that, and the dream became just insane. The skeleton began threading fresh flesh around the bones, coming to life and crawling up and out of the coffin. It turned into an older woman who was apparently very powerful. A crazy battle started between the three of us, and I remember grabbing a stone sword from one of the decorations lining the wall of the tomb. The scene descended more and more into chaos as all of the other decorations began coming alive, and bodies started ascending from within the coffins. The ground cracked open and bright orange lava began streaming in, between the slabs. A pirate ship, that had been on one of the paintings expanded to a near-life-like size and floated on the lava pools. Everything just went nuts and slipped away from any realism it had left, appearing more like a videogame than live action.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was at an apartment, this time, and Ang was supposed to be coming to visit. She pulled up in a friends car and was coming up the stairs. I remember her looking really cute.


====================================

*08/10/2008
"Crazy Campus"*

(I dont remember much of the beginning of this one, so Im just going off my notes.)

I was on vacation with Todd and Brian. We stopped in an arcade and I was playing for a game that I could play with two guns. (Im always playing games like Lethal Enforcers and Area51 as both players, in arcades. Its fun as hell. Haha.) I started getting the cold shoulder from them, and many of the other people around this place, but I dont remember why. Throughout this place, the hallways seemed more like a school than a mall. Outside, I got into a fight with two guys. Dont remember why that happened, either. One guy was really short and skinny, the other was seriously about 8 feet tall and with a 70-inch waist. Ridiculously huge. I took the short guy out easily and somehow took the big guy out in one hit, but I dont know how. [color](My notes just say I took him out in one hit. I remember hitting him in the face with one good shot of something, I think it was my head, but I dont fuckin remember)[/color] After that, people were giving me props, instead of being shady. Some of us ended up on a field throwing a football. Something was making my arm feel really weak, and I was having a hard time getting it to the other person.

Chase was with us as well. I remember some point where he was trying to get me to pierce my lip. He was showing me a spike, holding up near my mouth and saying that I should get it. Then he actually tried pushing it into my face and through my lip. It hurt like a bitch and wouldnt break the skin all the way through. I tried to push him off, but he continued trying to jam this silver thing into my face. Finally, I pushed him back. He had been pushing so hard that the entire lower half of my face swelled up. I was really pissed at him, but everyone else was taking his side and telling me that I had no reason to get mad at him.

Later, I remember running through the hallways of this place that looked more and more like a university campus. This strange guy in black clothes was chasing me through the hallways. I cant remember the reason I was running from him initially, but it turned out to be something supernatural. In the middle of the chase, instead of the guy chasing me, it was now a girl. She had her hair kinda streaming down her face, like the chick from The Ring, but wearing nice, modern clothes. She wasnt running after me, but hovering with the toes of her shoes just barely touching the floor, and sliding along the surface toward me. The closer she got, the more I could hear her calling my name in this eerie, ghostly tone, moving much faster than I was. 

This building was now a full-fledged school, I was approaching a group of people all rushing into the doors of their classes, which were just starting. The last door closed before I had a chance to get down there, and they were all locked. I beat on one of the doors as the ghost-like chick inched closer, arms down at her sides and just staring at me. Finally, the professor decided to let me in, and I rushed inside and closed the door. It was suddenly like the ghost had never been an issue, and I was now just in a normal class.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08-11-2008
”Matchmaker” / “Militiamen” (Dream Chain):*

(Had some b6 and melatonin. Very vivid dream(s), and the "second" one was really intense.)

I was staying in a frat house. The rest of the guys were out on some sort of trip, and were expected to be home the following day. My dad was visiting with me, and we wound up walking across the street to a convenience store, coming out with a few beers. I remember my dad already being really drunk and just tossing one of his empty beer bottle into the street and shattering it, on our way back to the house. Back inside, I went to sleep. When I woke up, my roommates had already returned home, earlier than expected. There was something that I was intentionally trying to hide, but I can’t remember what it was. All I know is that I had to keep moving it, stealthily, from place to place, because they all kept coming within a few seconds of finding out what it was.

My mind was working quickly, to try to figure out a good hiding place. With the sharpening of my senses, I was able to deduce that this was an absurd situation, seeing as how I didn’t remember myself actually having roommates, or living in a frat house. I was beginning to suspect that I was dreaming, but I wasn’t quite sure. I looked at a lamp on a desk and tried to levitate it with my mind. It took a moment, and a few tries, but it finally floated up a few inches from the tabletop. I was definitely dreaming. Immediately trying to think of something to do, I went out into the hallway. Of course, the first thing to pop into my head was women, and how the place was pretty devoid of them, at the moment. I figured I needed to fix that.

I began trying to manifest some women, which I don’t really have too much practice in doing. (Usually, they are just kinda “there.”) I opened up a room door with the assertion that I’d see one inside. It work…kinda. She was rather attractive…if not for the fact that she was a quadruple amputee and had no arms or legs. ( ::?: ) One of my roommates jumped on it, though, and I ended up leaving them to their business and continuing on down the hall. I got to the kitchen and made the assertion to see another when I walked around the corner. Turning the corner, I saw that the refrigerator door was open and some chick was grabbing a beer. I was quite happy with myself that this was proving to be easier than I figured it would be, so I left this girl to one of my other roommates. Just kind of wandering aimlessly, I went back down the hall, looking for the third roommate, I figured I might as well hook him up with one, too, before manifesting one for myself. He was in the bathroom, shaving or something in the mirror. I glanced passed him, at the translucent, blue shower curtain. The only light in the bathroom was coming from behind the shower curtain, so I figured that would be perfect. I looked away for a moment, and asserted that there would be a woman for him in the shower. When I turned my head that way, I could see her body, through the tiny holes in the curtain. She was naked and I could tell she had a _huge_ rack. The two of them started some small-talk, and I left them, walking back toward the living room.

I was pretty much batting 1000 (aside from the amputee girl, but she wasn’t a total loss. Heh), so I was feeling pretty confident that I could make one for myself. I don’t even think this one took a conscious effort. She was just walking down the hallway toward me - a very cute brunette, who looked just like (and, now that I think of it, might have been) Britt. I put on some studly strut as I walked toward her like I was about to conquer some mountain. She busted my balls about it, though, and said she didn’t like how cocky I appeared. (Damn back-talking DC’s  :tongue2: ) I said “Fine, how about this?” and I grabbed her and started dancing around the room like an idiot, making silly faces and just kinda flailing about with her. She absolutely loved it. She was cracking up practically going “Wheeee!” as we whirled around the living room. In no time, we were lying down on the couch and making out. We were kissing so intensely that it took me a minute to realize that she’d transferred the bubble gum she was chewing, from her mouth to mine – which was slightly disgusting, but didn’t ruin the mood. Haha. We ended up having sex on the couch and had to have fallen asleep afterward, because I was suddenly waking up on the couch again, and the girl was already gone. I was no longer lucid, and was trying to remember just what had happened. The dream began unraveling, shortly after that.

(I began waking up, and could feel myself in the bed. I tried out a technique that I’ve been having some luck with, lately, and just completely relaxed my body while visualizing the dream I’d just had. This led to a successful dream chain, and I was back in the frat house. It happened so fast that I hardly felt like I’d left the dream at all – just pulled it back into clarity.)

*Dream One (b):*
It was now night-time. The girls from the previous dream were all back (though I didn’t notice the amputee at all), as were my roommates. We were hanging out in the living room, when, without warning, the front door burst open. A squad of (what I assume by their language, appearance, and what I’ve been reading in the news lately) Cuban (or otherwise Hispanic) militiamen stormed into the room, carrying machine guns. With plenty of kicking and screaming, they herded us up and walked us out of the house. We could see that they were taking us to an ammo shop / gun range that was down the street. It was concluded that we were being forced to train to so that we could help them fight in whatever revolution they were fighting. (Seeing as how none of them spoke English, how that was “concluded,” exactly, is a mystery to me, but their plan was explained to me by someone in my group.) My mind was racing, thinking of possible ways of escape. As usual, I began to question whether or not this was really happening. We passed a pile of scrap metal on the side of the road, and I glanced toward it, seeing if I could make it move with my mind. It wouldn’t budge, and I was getting more and more scared of our situation.

They walked us around to the back of the ammo shop, and we had to jump over a small, chain-link fence to get into the firing range area. The fence was kind of gnarled and twisted, so I took a moment to think about the easiest way to get over it. In doing so, I noticed something surprising – My feet were no longer touching the ground! I was hovering a few inches over the Earth (I guess it was because I was thinking how to best elevate myself over the fence), and it proved what I’d been hoping. I was still dreaming. 

I set my feet back down, silently refusing to move any further. I felt the man behind me jab his gun into the lower-right side of my back, to push me forward, but I wouldn’t move. Instead, I began to laugh – this deep, sinister laugh – and turned to look at him. Fed up with my defiance, the man pulled the trigger, his barrel now pressed up against my gut. I felt the bullets shred straight through me – and it definitely hurt. I had to brace myself just to keep from succumbing to it, but I _knew_ that this was a dream so, no matter how bad it felt, I had to remain in control.  He practically emptied the clip in me and now my continuing laughter was mixed with a growl as I strained to take the pain of the gunshots, which made it sound even more demonic. I was actually surprised at it, myself. It sounded like Predator’s mock of Billy’s laugh, in the _Predator_ movie. It was enough to completely scare the shit out of the gunmen. I began walking down the one that shot me, staring into his eyes and just letting out this ungodly laughter. Backing away from me, wide-eyed, he was so scared that he actually turned the machine gun on himself – putting it to his temple and splattering his brains all over the place – rather having died than face whatever supernatural being he thought I was. (I can honestly say that, even in fiction, I have never seen someone shoot themselves in the head with a machine gun. Given the guy’s role in the dream, I was more than mildly satisfied. Haha.)

Another one of the gunmen raised the barrel of his rifle at me and started shouting something in Spanish. I was on a definite power trip, though, and just started stalking toward him. I held up one hand in front of me and he opened fire. The bullets started slamming against my palm and ricocheting off of it, Superman style (which kind of hurt as well. Like someone poking me with thumbtacks), and I never broke stride as I just walked right up to him. I stopped right in front of him and he just stared at me, terrified. I said “do you have any idea who I am?” (I don’t even know what I meant by that. It was just the first thing that popped into my head. Lol.) He answered back, with a heavy accent, “You’re the Devil!!” (That’s the second time I’ve had a murderous DC call me the Devil, because of my vengeful lucid antics. I’m beginning to like it. Haha.) Without using my hands as guides, I simply focused my mind on the guy’s body. Lifting my eyes a bit also lifted the man’s boots from the ground. Then, flicking my head toward the night sky, I flung the guy upward with telekinesis, sending him flying up into the black void. He never came down. Once again, the dream began fading and I could feel myself waking up.

(Again, I stayed completely still, and tried to relax myself into falling back into the same dream. And, once again, it worked, just as quickly as it had the last time.)

*Dream One (c):*
It was daytime now, and I was outside the frat house. It had been raining, obviously, and everything was wet. The first thing I remembered was the “crazy dream I had the previous night” (thinking that I was actually awake, even though I was in my initial dream scene). I knew I had to write the dream down quickly, or I would lose it. I found a piece of paper and had a pen in my pocket, looking for something solid to write on. Everything was absolutely drenched, though, but I tried anyway. I put the paper up against a wooden beam and began taking notes on the whole affair with the militiamen, but the paper was getting completely soaked, and I knew it would be destroyed sooner or later.

The girls from the previous sections of the dream pulled up in a pick-up truck. The one that I’d been with came up to me and said that they hadn’t found my dad, yet, but got the word out and people were helping to look for him. (Apparently, he was missing?  ::wtf::  ) Seeing that I was trying to write something down, and failing, she reached inside the truck and found me a tablet, asking me if I wanted to use that instead.

That’s all I remember.

----------


## Delilah

> Hey, supreme!
> Yeah, I have different colors for my lucid dreams and for my "out of dream" thoughts. I don't know if my punctuation is _perfect_, but I try to keep it as accurate as possible. Haha. I'd like to see and hear some of your music and artwork, sometime. Don't hesitate to show it off!



Haha, interestingly enough, I post the lucid parts of dreams in blue as well, but only because I was reading other people's entries and came across this one, where I just decided the format would be useful for people reading who just want to skip ahead and read about the lucid experiences.
So yes  :tongue2:  I'm a dream-diary-format-thief.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Haha, interestingly enough, I post the lucid parts of dreams in blue as well, but only because I was reading other people's entries and came across this one, where I just decided the format would be useful for people reading who just want to skip ahead and read about the lucid experiences.
> So yes  I'm a dream-diary-format-thief.



Haha. Well I'm glad you found the format snatch-worthy.  ::ninja:: 
Thanks for stopping in and checking out my dreams too!

=============================


*08/12/2008
"Cops and Robber"*

I was who I could only describe as a “Wesley Snipes” type of character – someone that you would see him playing in some sort of action/espionage flick. I was being chased by the cops through a building that looked something like the 6-story building I used to work in. There were drastic changes in the architecture that made the building look really post-modern – almost “futuristic.” The incessant cat and mouse game took us up and down all of the stairs and elevators, throughout the building. I was trying to steal a large amount of money from a certain room, and fighting off guards along the way. I remember disarming some of them in the hallways, and getting into a couple of gunfights. Most of the time, I tried to stay out of sight and move as stealthily as possible.  The details are pretty much lost, though. 

What I can remember, is that I died quite a few times, during this dream. And, each time, I would just respawn somewhere and try to get the money again. It was in a room that reminded me of a certain area of the “Bunker” stage of _Goldeneye(64)[_. After I got the case, one specific time, I ran up to the roof of the building and got into a helicopter. I didn’t know the first thing about flying a helicopter, but knew I had to get out of the building without going back down through the cops. I got the chopper going, and was able to ascend from the rooftop, but that was about as far as I got. 

The first time I crashed, I just kind of arced off of the rooftop, shifted a little to the right, and then plummeted back down to the street. The second time, I actually got the helicopter airborne enough to figure out how to gain a little control. I started flying forward with speed, and end up going a little faster than I knew how to pull out of. The dream took on a really video game-ish feel to it and, as if I was playing GTA, I felt the urge to just bail out. I ended up waiting too long, descending over a bridge/highway, and crashed the back end of the chopper down onto it. It exploded and I died yet again.

This time, when I respawned, I was one of the cops. I was Lt. Gordon, from the movie _The Dark Knight_, and was leading the rest of the cops through the building, to catch the “other” me. As the cop/Gordon, I was tricked into the room where the money case was, by the Snipes/Me. The case of money was now switched out, and was a bomb. When I brought my squad into the room, it detonated. Again, it felt really video game-ish, when I died. The entire building was leveled with the explosives, and came collapsing down upon itself. Even though my body died, I still perceived everything happening, from first-person perspective. By the time I hit the ground and was covered by the rubble of the collapsed building, I knew my body was dying, but I was staring up into crushed stone and daylight as if my consciousness was still intact. I could feel a dull pain in every part of my body, but I still felt detached, as if I had already died, and my mind was still just…”experiencing.”


*08/16/2008
Dream One (chain):
"When Will I See You Again?"*

I was in a house that I figure was my grandmother’s, judging by the layout, and had to use the bathroom. The bathroom was completely unfamiliar to me. It had brown, wooden walls, and seemed to look more like the inside of an outhouse than like my grandma’s. I immediately realized that I was dreaming, because I had no idea where I actually was. I flew up to the ceiling, with the intention of phasing through and going out somewhere. I didn’t really have any idea of what to expect, when phasing through, and I ended up seeing a sort of gray and black void. Trying to keep from getting stuck, I pulled myself back down, out of the ceiling, and landed on the floor of the bathroom again. Instead of flying out toward the sky, I decided to fly forward, out of the bathroom, and toward the wall on the other side of the house. Concentrating on passing through the wall, I came to the other side, deliberately not planning on what to see, when I got out. 

I was in a skate park, standing down in one of the empty pools. There were a few people skating around me, but I really didn’t pay them too much attention. I flew up out of the pool, and landed on the side, thinking of what to do next. I remembered that I had been visiting DV before falling back to sleep, and I suddenly thought about the task of the month. The task was to eat something that was impossible to eat. The example was “…like a thought,” so I decided that I was going to try this. Not really knowing what to expect a thought to look like, I brought my hand up behind my head and plucked with my fingers, as if pulling out a hair. Bringing my hand back around in front of me, I saw that I had pulled out a little (almost cartoonish) bubble cloud – as if it were a thought bubble in a comic strip.  It was a 3D object, though, but still looked completely animated. I popped it in my mouth and it tasted like cotton candy. 

Continuing to walk around, I jumped over a fence and walked out of the skate park. There was a suburban neighborhood and a lot of people were standing around in someone’s driveway. Apparently, some man had just gotten shot. He was bleeding from the side of his head as people crowded around. Somewhere in bustle of all of these people tending to this critically wounded man, I met a gorgeous chick that reminded me a lot of Amy Smart. We immediately hit it off, and were hanging around each other for pretty much the rest of the day. I began feeling the dream begin to fade, around here.

*Dream Two (FA):*
I woke up in my bed, and Cierra was prancing into my room. She was showing off a Disney outfit that she had, and I saw something that looked as if it was stuck on her shirt. I removed it, because it was apparently just out of place there, but then noticed that there were more of these odd “tags” all over her outfit. Supposedly, as ugly as they seemed, the strange little tags were actually a part of her outfit, and I had just ripped one of them off.

Sooner or later, she jumped up on my bed and started chatting away about something. I reached over and began tickling her. Then, I began wondering how it was that she’d gotten over to my house, when I hadn’t gone and picked her up the night before. I realized I was dreaming. As soon as I realized this, though, the dream just completely deteriorated. 

(It fell apart and I was awake, a bit surprised at the empty space on the bed that had once been Cierra. I lay my head back down and relaxed my body, thinking about the first dream I’d had, where I’d met that girl and completed the task. Before I knew it, I was back asleep.)

*Dream One (b):*
I was back in the bathroom, and became lucid as soon as I saw where I was. Walking out of the bathroom, I noticed that there was someone in the room to my left, and went to investigate. Some chick was in there watching TV by herself. Without really wasting too much time, I walked in, said a couple of words, and we were soon having sex on the couch. Another girl came in, halfway through, and the girl I was with started going down on her.

(The dream began fading, around here, but I lay still and found myself falling right back into it, before it seemed I ever fully awoken.)

*Dream One (c):*
I’m back in the street scene where the guy had gotten shot, already lucid. Meeting the same girl as I had before, we just hit it off the same as in the previous dream. I ended up spending what felt like a whole day with her, just going around and doing everything together. The dream seemed to last for a really long time, and by the end of it, I was _really_ fond of this DC. At one point, I was sitting in a chair, and she walked up behind me, leaning down over me and giving me upside-down kisses so good that it made my pull slightly away from her, obviously regretting the fact that I knew she was just a DC. She actually acknowledged it by saying something about how she was glad that she made me feel that way, as if it was flattering to her. 

I kept thinking about the time, and that I’d gone to bed really late and couldn’t risk oversleeping. I knew I had to wake up so I could at least see that I hadn’t overslept, and that I probably would not be able to return to this scene, seeing as how I knew I had to get up soon anyway. I got up and said my goodbyes. I also asked (getting drawn, more and more, into the illusion) if I’d see her around, sometime soon. As if slapping me back to reality she said something like “You know enough about dreams to know the score. You may not see me for a long time, or I could be in a false awakening tomorrow.”

I just sort of grinned, knowing exactly what she meant, and focused on opening my waking world eyes, waking up shortly after.


*08/18/2008
Frag:*
All I remember is that I was in some post-apocalyptic world. We were going in and out of these structures that were hardwired with artificial intelligence. Something about using magnetic manipulation – like Magneto – made us able to rearrange chunks of metal, throughout the structures, and make some sort of strange manifestations of the artificial consciousnesses that controlled these structures. That is to say, I would move millions of pieces of metal parts around, with my mind, and stack them to make huge robot shapes that then moved around as if they were actual host-bodies for the central A.I. That’s about all I can remember of that, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/23/2008
Tarantuloid*

I dont remember very much of this one, but it had something to do with a _massive_ tarantula in someones room. We were trying to get it out of the persons room and knew we were going to have to end up picking it up. This thing was insanely big  like a goliath bird-eater or something (in the picture). The person kept trying to get me to pick it up and I wouldnt do so without a rag or something to hold over it. We couldnt let it just stay there in the room, though, so I carefully tried picking up, and it was freaking me out. Just feeling its legs walking over my hand was enough, but what made it worse was that this tarantula had a scorpion tail. It didnt like being picked up, and every time I would try to grab it, the long stinger-tail would strike out at me. At one point, I covered the entire creature with the rag, but the tail whipped out from beneath the cloth and tagged me on the back of my hand. I was able to get rid of the spider, but I could feel the venom going through my body. 

Later, I remember walking around a park or something. I was feeling the after-effects of the spider sting, and it had given me a slight case of elephantitis. My balls had swollen to the point of being too painful to just walk around with. (Not a very pleasant feeling _at all_). There was a lot more that went on in this dream, but I really dont remember any of it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/26/2008*
(Was baked. Don't remember a thing.)

----------


## LifeStandsStill

> *08/23/2008
> Tarantuloid*



 ::?:  i hate spiders. i would consider this dream a nightmare haha






> *08/26/2008*
> (Was baked. Don't remember a thing.)



 ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> i hate spiders. i would consider this dream a nightmare haha



Hey, LSS.  :smiley: 

Yeah, I'm not all that fond of spiders either. I don't necessarily hate them, because they kinda fascinate me, but they still creep me the hell out. Haha.


=========================


*08/30/2008*
(It's been pretty much the same story, for the past couple of days. Too much sleep + a lil too much smoking = not very good dream recall.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/02/2008
Frag:*
( :Bang head: 
Must...Get....More....SLEEP!

My recall has been _horrible_, lately. Lost a lucid dream last night.)
I remember something about meeting some guys and hanging out with them around the Lake Mary area. Later, I believe I was in jail, or around a jail (All I really remember is seeing the bars). It was here that I began suspecting I was dreaming, and looked down at my hands, confirming it. My hands were waving, and my middle and ring finger were kind of bowed with the tips touching, but the center knuckles opened apart from one another, making a hole. 

I remember flying with my arms crossed - more like hovering. I believe I was showing a DC what I could do, because I knew this was a dream. Can't really recall a damn thing else, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Will expand on these notes later.)

09/03/2008
Trying to get girl to participate with some game. Wouldn't do it. Some powerful guy in a some type of sub-plot. Had to stop him. Defenses around his base on cliff.

09/04/2008
With Todd. Going through neighborhood. Jumping down/sliding down rails. Tipped over and fell off outside of railing. Caught myself on way down and was able to jump down the rest of the way. In neighborhood. Break into or out of house with bunch of other peops in it. One chick I knew well. Authority figure there. Sneaking around house. Chick saw me. Quiet sign. Sneaking around more. Kid saw me. Told on me. Went around house so teacher(?) thought kid was crying wolf. Went around outside. Kid chased me. We had a laugh about it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Damnit. I had some notes for Monday and Tuesday Mornings' dreams typed up, but I didn't save the file and my damn computer restarted for an update last night.  ::?: 

I need to get back on the ball.

----------


## Neeros

I look forward to reading some more of your experiences.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I look forward to reading some more of your experiences.



Thanks. I'm trying to get back into the swing of things, but I need to start getting more sleep. Unfortunately, when I get in the habit of staying up late, it's really hard to break. =/

===========================================

*09/12/2008
Frag*
The only thing I can remember from this one is that I was getting pulled over on I-4 because I had an expired tag. I could see the cop in my rear-view mirror, and he seemed to be ushering me over to the shoulder. Thinking that I was going to get slapped with (at least) a hefty fine, I pulled over. When I got onto the shoulder, I saw that the cop just rocketed right passed me, obviously going for someone else and I just happened to have been in his way.

(There were a few more fragments that I've had in my head, over the past few days, but nothing really that I held onto. I tried to write a few notes, but usually end up forgetting to save them, and just leaving the PC running. Then, of course, my PC either reboots itself or a storm knocks out power. Haven't missed much, though. My recall has been shit, lately, and all I've been able to retain were a few images here and there.

I'm TRYING, though!  ::cry::  )

----------


## The Cusp

Any chance you remember a dream from last night with me in it?  I had one where I ran into you while lucid, told you you were dreaming, and then we went to look for Moonbeam.  After Moonbeam, we kept getting more and more dreamers.  I had to keep reminding everyone they were lucid.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Any chance you remember a dream from last night with me in it?  I had one where I ran into you while lucid, told you you were dreaming, and then we went to look for Moonbeam.  After Moonbeam, we kept getting more and more dreamers.  I had to keep reminding everyone they were lucid.



Nah, unfortunately, not.  :Sad:  Sounds great, though. Wish I could have taken part. Heh.

What's good, though, is that I did remember a couple of action-packed dreams last night. I'll have to finish writing out the second one, after work.


*09/15/2008
Dream One:
"Just a Little Recon"*
I was the leader of a military squad and we were set-up out in the jungle. We were stocking up our inventory so we could go out and do some recon. We had huge shipping crates full of weapons and were filling our packs with them. I threw in a short assault rifle, an automatic pistol, and some old German luger. We went into a small room where we had a weapons check and I led a briefing of what were about to get into. Some of the guys were talking while I was talking, and I remember saying ..Uhexcuse me.. gaining their attention again. I said that we were supposed to just be going to gather information. We were to try not to interact with the enemy unless it was absolutely necessary. 

Shortly afterward, we were out in the dense jungle, sneaking around. We came upon a settlement where a bunch of enemy combatants  possibly South American  were milling around. For some reason, a few of us opened fire. We didnt even have a great place to cover. This then set off a chain of events to where we were soon surrounded by an entire army of people shooting at us. They were coming out of every door and passageway in the immediate area. I gave the order to fall back and, as I was turning around, I spotted a guy taking aim on me with an assault rifle. I quickly jumped behind the nearest tree (which was just a little too small for me), and the guy started firing. For the most part, the tree did well to stop the bullets, but there were a few of them that I could feel getting around the tree and shredding through me. There was absolutely no pain, though. I remember, for a split second, thinking to myself how strange it was that I couldnt really feel these bullets, even though I knew some of them were hitting me.

Unfortunately, I didnt think about it hard enough, and I ended up calling for one of my squad members to help give me some cover and bail me out of the situation. Missed a perfect opportunity for lucidity.


*Dream Two:
"Mr. Popular"*
I was at my old high school. There were lots of kids around, as if part of the school had been opened up as a day care center. For some reason, people kept wanting to fight me. I have no idea why. At first, it was two guys at once that started shit with me in the hallway. They were both smaller than I was, but I didnt really want to fight either of them. They wouldnt let up, though, so eventually, we got into a 2 vs. 1. I dont remember much of the actual fight, unfortunately, but I know that I came out with hardly a scratch. A huge crowd had gathered around the fight, and everybody was giving me props afterward. Afterward, I was feeling pretty damned proud of myself, and remember the feeling of walking around with my chest kind of puffed out.

Later, this much smaller kid wanted to fight me. This kid was just evil. He reminded me a lot the chicks little brother in _The Butterfly Effect_  disturbingly violent, because its just how he was. This kid kept trying to attack me, and I kept trying to avoid him without getting too rough with him, because he was so much smaller than I was...
(Will finish after work)


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
Reverse-cowgirl with some chick on some couch.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/18/2008
Frag*
Very long dream, but I can only remember a few images from it. I believe I was with Todd. We were doing these ninja-type missions that led us all over the place. We were jumping through alternate dimensions of Earth (I seem to do that a lot, in my dreams.). I remember one particular time, when we were chasing someone - or being chased by someone - through a shopping mall. The chase had some crazy, over the top, ninja parkour where we would do things like jump off a high balcony and land on an elevator, then jump off the elevator and slide down a cable onto a cart/stand/shop. 

Aside from that, I remember being by a lake near the woods, and the back of a figure of someone swinging in a swing, in front of me. I couldn't see the person's face, but there was something really ominous about it.


*09/20/2008
"Terminated"*

(Really intense dream of dying, last night.)
I was at work and something had happened to where a lot of us were getting in trouble for bullshit. I can't remember exactly what it was that they got me for, but I was soon standing shoulder to shoulder with a bunch of my co-workers who were on the shit list, too. (I think they were accusing me of lying to a customer or something like that). We were told that we were going to be fired for doing what they accused us of doing, and that being fired basically meant being lined up and shot in the head, execution style. 

One of the managers held an assault rifle to us, from the front, so that no one would attempt to run anywhere, lest they be shot in a less merciful place than the head. Then, the other manager went down the row, one by one, and began capping people in the back of the head. Needless to say, I was fuckin terrified. I can't quite remember, but I think I started to break down, nearly scared to tears that I was about to be executed. Ironically enough, our coolest manager was the one that was going down the line and shooting people. When he got to me, he could see how shaken I was, and he said in a low voice something about how he was going to do it in a specific spot to make it as quick as possible, and that I probably wouldn't feel a thing.

Right after he said this, it felt like someone flicked me in the back of the head, and that my head was immediately congested, as if I had the worst cold ever. My eyes were going dim, and I could tell that I had been shot and was dying. I got that sinking feeling. Soon, everything faded to black, and I was in a void, though still conscious. This, I figured, was death. It wasn't "nothing"ness. It was an eternity inside this void, with nothing but your own thoughts. After that, I felt the strangest passage of time. It felt like experiencing years, and a single second, simultaneously.

Suddenly, I woke up (from the death - still in the dream). The manager who had shot me was standing over me and telling me to get up. He said something about how we were only temporarily killed, and that I had been gone since September (this month) and it was now around March or April. Everyone else that had been killed had been revived as well. I remember feeling _really_ broken up. I was just completely horrified over what had happened, and was a comple, nervous wreck. Reaching back, I felt the healing bullet wound, just off-center near the base of my skull. I got away from the building as quickly as I could and called Todd, as well as the rest of my family and friends, letting them know about what happened. I remember the feeling of just being extremely and utterly happy to be alive.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/22/2008
"Demons From Space"*

I can hardly remember this one. My earliest memory of it was being in a field with some friends. Our attention had been on the stars, and we noticed that three of them were actually getting bigger. From there, we realized that they weren't getting bigger, but actually getting closer. They came down out of the sky as three streaks of light and flew overhead. They stopped and hovered over us as these hideous, winged humanoids. These things had some powers but I don't remember what they were. As time went on, we were informed that they were here to enslave the surrounding population and build some kind of empire, here on Earth, and anyone that didn't help them would be killed.

The following day, we (We, being the entire town) were all herded up to work the land around this huge house that was being built for these creatures. The creatures had, since then, acquired human bodies to stuff their monstrous true forms into. (I had been watching _Men in Black_ last night, which is probably where the "aliens in human suits" idea came from.) The compound was massive, and they were pretty much just standing over us, threatening us with some Hellish fate, if we didn't produce. Some time after that, I'd gotten into an argument with the leader. The argument escalated, and we were soon fighting. The being shed its human skin and went back to its flying form. I don't remember much about the fight, but I do remember being in the courtyard and slinging sharp tools through the air at the demon-like creature. Somehow I'd exposed that they weren't the "all-powerful" creatures they made themselves out to be. He could throw some energy balls at me, but they were never all that threatening, and I don't remember being hit by any of them.

Can't really remember what ended up happening in the end, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/25/2008
(just some notes. Will write them all out later)

Robotic suit. Fighting with guys in store. Different weapons. Out into parking lot. Later. Something about being on the road with Todd and looking for work. Spanish grocery store. Lady started talking in spanish and todd didn't know what she was saying. Told her I knew some spanish. She spoke in english now. Another mech-type fight. Out in field. Didn't wait to attack together and just rushed in. I think I got killed.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/26/2008
(more notes of a pretty epic dream-chain last night. Got the basic task done too. I'll try to expand on these when I get back from work tonight)

Part1
Mansion. Outside at first. Hanging out. Someone had to leave. Rest of us went to mansion .A bunch of us running around inside of it. Girl that looked much like ex, same name, but I could tell it wasn't her. People talking about places to have sex. Kept trying to sneak off. Stairwell, elevator whatnot. Walking with her in my lap. Getting hard. Tightening her muscle. Some went away outside in a truck. Monsters in Hotel. Coming down dark hallways. Bigger and bigger. Obviously other people trapped in there. One HUGE monster. Could hear his deep voice. Could not find a way out. All different rooms. Finally room with glass windows. Could tell someone was after me. Couldn't find door. Dove through window. Outside. Motorcycle fell. Was going to use it. Running toward it. Old man out of door. Tossing gun to guy in lawn to kill me. Intercepted it. Was a flare gun. Brian now standing there saying it won't work. Turned to shoot him. Fell short. Guy pulled out a pistol. Shot at me. Guess he might have hit me, but I woke up.

Part2
Back in Mansion. Huge auditorium. A bunch of people. Some kind of alarm where people were told there was going to be some crazy shit going on (think about this one later). Tried to reach JD and he said he was going to the catacombs. Stayed in the auditorium for a bit. Lucid. Conversation with girl about lucidity. Messing around under a blanket. Going through hallways later. Kept waiting for something to happen, but nothing supernatural was going on. Fountain-like areas. Remembered task to walk on water. Did it. Almost sank the first time, but did it twice after. Front doors suddenly locked. People started to panic. Tried to call JD to ask where he was. Didn't know if I wanted to go down into the depths of this place alone, looking for him. Freaking out because I expected all hell to break loose. Even though doors locked, nothing really happened. Later, was let outside. Sure nothing horrible was going to happen, so playing outside the mansion. Train suddenly showed up. Ghost train. Ghosts streaming off of it and into the building. Saw that this was when all hell was going to break loose. Woke up.

----------


## supreme

Wow O, as usual those are some freaky dreams!!  :Eek:  You seem to have a
lot of gun action and the like. lol Does that ever seem to bother you, or do
you like all of that action in the dreams??
I'm not sure what you do for a living, but maybe you missed your calling! lol
Maybe you should've been a soldier......no?  :smiley: 
I don't think I've ever actually been hurt in a dream before, but I do, a lot of
times come close. I always seem to wake up before I can get hurt or killed
though. But then again maybe I have and I just don't remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow O, as usual those are some freaky dreams!!  You seem to have a
> lot of gun action and the like. lol Does that ever seem to bother you, or do
> you like all of that action in the dreams??
> I'm not sure what you do for a living, but maybe you missed your calling! lol
> Maybe you should've been a soldier......no? 
> I don't think I've ever actually been hurt in a dream before, but I do, a lot of
> times come close. I always seem to wake up before I can get hurt or killed
> though. But then again maybe I have and I just don't remember.



Haha. Nah, I couldnt' see myself as a soldier. I think I've just got a lot of action floating around in my head, because I'm an action movie / anime / comic book junkie.  ::chuckle:: 

I can't really say that it bothers me. I find it all really entertaining. The one drawback, though is that I've always had a lot of nightmares, so danger is like a #1 issue, when it comes to my dreams. Aside from the fact that I love action scenes and whatnot, I don't know why else I would have so many of them.

I sometimes wake up right before dying, too, but it seems to happen less and less. I'll either play out the death and wake up (as if waking _was_ death), or go through the death and find myself either in a black void, back in the world as a ghost, or just respawned as myself again.

===================================

(Caution: Wall of Text Ahead)

*09/25/2008
"Iron Men"*

I was in a grocery store, and wearing a metalloid suit - something like Iron Man's, but much bulkier. There was a group of armed men running loose in the store, like they had been trying to rob it or something, and I was going through and battling with them. For weapons, I would make gestures with my hands, and whatever weapon I was "miming," I would actually be firing physical rounds and causing real damage. I remember ducking behind a check-out counter in this metal suit, leaning up and over the top of it and making a pump-action shotgun gesture with my hands. When I "pulled the trigger" and jerked the imaginary weapon back, to imitate recoil, a real shotgun blast would spray at the assailants. The battle spilled out into the parking lot, in the night. I remember running across the empty parking lot, charging toward  the men who were running toward a mech that looked quite different from the suit I was wearing.

(I don't know if this part was a completely different dream or what. I'll just put it down as the same dream. You'll understand why in a moment.)
Later, I remember something about being on the road with Todd, and looking for work. We were right off the side of a long, dusty road at a Spanish grocery store. Some lady that worked there came up to Todd and started talking in Spanish. He didn't know what she was saying, but I told her I knew some. As soon as I said, in Spanish, that I know a little Spanish, she started talking in perfect English. Shortly after meeting her, we'd left the store. We ended up pulling off to the side of the road again and, the next thing I remember, we were standing near the road, in a field, with the guys that had the mech we saw the night before. We got into another fight. Somehow, Todd got some kind of mobile suit, and I think we had another person with us. I don't remember much of this part at all, but I remember that I had rushed in to the fight without waiting to attack as a group, which was apparently the original plan. I believe I was killed, though, because I vaguely recall the guy pulling out a chainsaw like weapon, and the last thing I remember is being face-down in the grass.

==============================================

*09/26/2008
"Monstrous Mansion"*

This one took place at some _huge_ mansion. It was like something out of a Resident Evil game, in that there were all kinds of secret rooms, hallways and tunnels running all through it. I was with a bunch of my friends, and we were all outside at first, just hanging out in the back "yard" of the mansion. There were plenty of other people that we didn't know, occupying the mansion as well. Someone in our group had to leave, and I remember them pulling away just before the rest of us went back inside. We ran through the hallways and pretty much just explored this massive place. I was with a girl that looked a lot like my ex, and even had her same name, but I could tell that it wasn't her. This girl was much more petite and had subtly different features. The topic of conversation, as we were roaming through the halls, fell on sex and, pretty soon, most of us were looking for places to break away from the group and go have sex. One couple dipped away into a deserted stairwell. Another couple decided to lock themselves in the elevator. The girl I was with jumped up onto my lap, straddling me and wrapping her legs around me. We started making out as I carried her down the hall. I could feel myself growing more aroused and obviously she could, too, because she responded by flexing her pc muscle. Even though we were both fully clothed, I could feel it and it was driving me crazy. I don't think we ever got to actually have sex, though.

Later, some others in our group had to leave. We were back near the entrance and they were driving away in a truck. It was getting late now, and we were back roaming through the darkened hallways. Things suddenly took a turn, here, and the mansion was now being over-run with monsters. They came in all shapes and sizes and stalked down the hallways, chasing anyone that they crossed paths with. I remember one, in particular, that kind of reminded me of something like the Tyrant, from Resident Evil. I was coming down one hallway and he was heading in my direction. The way he was walking was a slow, heavy stalk. He reminded me of the Hulk. I stayed clear to one side of the hall, and he just walked right passed me, his feet thudding rhythmically. This guy had been the most intimidating monster I'd seen, but he quickly took a backseat when I ran across an even bigger one. This one, I never actually got a chance to see, but I could only _hear_ it coming in my direction. I had been about to turn a corner, when I heard loud, booming footsteps. I could see something shimmering off of the walls, down the hall, and saw actual movement within the shadows cast. It was like the scene in Fellowship of the Ring when the Balrog began approaching. I turned around and hauled ass the other way. I didn't have to see it, but I could tell this thing was huge. This one could talk and, even though I don't remember anything he was saying (though I do know that it had something to do with taunting me), his relaxed voice was so loud and full of bass that it shook the walls around me, even though I'd run to a maybe 200 yard, multi-cornered lead.

We had all been coping pretty well, so far, but it was when this thing showed up that I was really determined to get the hell out of there. For some reason, it was just me now. Everyone else had disappeared. I went running from room to room, trying to find a way out. At first, I couldn't find anything but rooms and dead ends. Some of the rooms that I'd open were just completely crazy. One of them had a jungle growing inside of it. It actually looked more like a portal than a room, but I knew it wasn't the way out that I'd come. The huge monster kept following me - not really _trying_ to catch me, but just not leaving me alone. He just kept taunting me with that low, thunderous voice. Eventually, I'd gotten downstairs and was in a room surrounded by glass, like a plant nursery. It was the way out into the yard where we'd been hanging earlier. I tried all the doors but they were locked, and now I could tell that the large creature was getting much too close for comfort. Bracing myself for some rather unpleasant consequences, I ran and dove through a pane of glass, rolling out into the grass. There were already a bunch of people outside, standing around like everything was just peachy. I just knew I had to get the hell out of this place, because things were fuckin crazy here. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw an idling motorcycle tip over in the street. No one was around it, and I had immediately decided to jump on it and use it to make my escape. I started running toward it and one of the glass doors from the mansion opened up. Some old man - who I could immediately tell was somehow an "embodiment" of the supernatural force in the mansion - came running outside, gun in hand.

As I ran away from him, turning my neck to watch him try to chase me, I saw him take the gun and throw it in my direction. He was apparently throwing it to a man that I was just about to pass, on my way to the fallen bike. This man, being much closer to me, would have a much easier shot. However, I was crossing the projected path of the weapon, and was able to reach up and snatch it out of the air just before he caught it. Possessing the weapon now, my first impulse was to pivot to a stop and aim the gun back at the old man. I could see, though, that it wasn't a pistol, but a flare gun. Brian was now, for some reason, standing right beside me. He looked at me and said that the flare gun wasn't going to work. I tried to shoot the guy anyway, and the flare fell to the grass, about half the distance away from him. Suddenly, the old man pulled out a real pistol and aimed it in my direction. I don't know whether or not he killed me, because I don't remember the gun going off, but I immediately woke up after seeing him aim it toward me.


(I got up out of bed and came to the computer, jotted down some notes from the dream and browsed DV for about 15 minutes. I made sure to check out what the Tasks of the Month were, because I'd planned on trying a WBTB. I didn't really want to enter the same dream, but just wanted to focus on recognizing the dream state. I was thrown right back into the previous dream environment, though.)

*Dream One (b):*
I was back in the mansion. This time we were all in a very large auditorium, somewhere in the house. The whole place was packed with people, and the place was abuzz like there was some huge show about to start, but it just hadn't begun yet. Sooner or later, we learned of an alarm that ran through the whole mansion that would sound when something crazy was about to happen. (For those of you who have seen _Silent Hill_, it's like the loud air raid siren that warned the town whenever the ghosts were coming.) The place broke into a subtle panic, and people began streaming toward the exits. Plenty of other people just stayed behind, though, not really worried about it. I talked to JD for a moment and he said they were all going down to the "catacombs" beneath the building, which I guess was standard procedure whenever this alarm goes off. I told him I'd be staying behind. I can't remember why. 

Talking to JD and picturing all of the people seeking shelter when the ghosts came reminded me of how everyone had disappeared, in my previous dream, and made me figure that that's where everyone had went. Remembering the previous dream brought me to lucidity. I sat down in one of the seats, near the high, rear exits of the room, and started having a conversation with some heavy-set girl about lucidity. After a while, we fooled around under a blanket that she happened to have with her, while all the other people just kind of hung out and did their own thing.

Later, I was roaming through the hallways again, expecting the shit to hit the fan, and this place to become over-run with monsters again. It didn't seem like it was going to happen, though. There were other people just wandering the halls, too, but nobody seemed the least bit aware that there were supposed to be creatures causing havoc around here. Continuing to walk about aimlessly, I came upon two fountains in the hallway. I suddenly remembered that I'd read the Tasks, and the basic one was to walk on water. I stepped up onto the edge of the fountain and took a step forward, trying to keep myself up, mentally. The first step I took sank into the surface a bit, but never actually got wet. I was able to keep myself elevated and pulled the leg back out, standing on top of the surface. I started walking across it, and it felt like walking on a water bed. I felt that I had to really focus to keep myself from falling in. I remember looking down and seeing an eel swimming under my feet. When I jumped down from the other side of the fountain, I went up onto the other one and walked across it as well. I never was able to remember the advanced task, though.  ::?: 

Shortly after this, word began getting around that the all doors to the mansion had been locked. People slowly began to panic. I had a feeling that this meant things were about to get nuts, and it would be just like the first time. Even though I was lucid, this wasn't a very appealing thought to me. (Heh.) I tried to text JD, on my phone, but had a really hard time seeing the screen and the characters. I suppose I could have tried to fix it with visualization, but not only did I not think of it, but I felt I was in a rather low level of lucidity. Eventually, I got a hold of him, and he said he was down in the catacombs. I didn't know if I wanted to travel down through all of that shit, alone, to find them. Even though the doors locked themselves, though, nothing really happened. People slowly calmed down. The doors opened, and things began returning to normal. For some reason, many of us stayed to hang out around the mansion. A few of my friends an I were hanging around out in the same back yard. The only difference was that the road where the motorcycle had fallen, was now a set of train tracks. I didn't notice this until a train suddenly came rolling out between us and the mansion. It was an old, ragged, un-kept train, and the locomotive stopped directly behind the glass, overhung doors of the mansion, and sat there for a moment. Then, all at once, a chorus of clothed, dated spirits streamed out of the train, hooking through the air and launching themselves into the mansion, just sinking in through the walls. Immediately, I figured that this was the beginning of the _first_ monster attack on the mansion that I'd experienced, and the ghosts had been responsible for the monsters we encountered (as if my adventure had actually taken me back through time - in the dream - but I don't know if that's actually the case). 

While watching the ghosts fire themselves into the mansion, the dream began unraveling and I woke up.

----------


## supreme

haha O, I think its kinda nice you'd cover yourself with a blanket before
'fooling around'. I myself while lucid, never worry or even think about 
that kind of thing. To me DCs are all just characters of my making, for my 
virtual world, and I could care less about any of them.  ::lol::  When I am not
looking at them, they don't exist.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> haha O, I think its kinda nice you'd cover yourself with a blanket before
> 'fooling around'. I myself while lucid, never worry or even think about 
> that kind of thing. To me DCs are all just characters of my making, for my 
> virtual world, and I could care less about any of them.  When I am not
> looking at them, they don't exist.



Yeah, normally I wouldn't really have cared, but I felt I was at a pretty low level of lucidity, throughout that dream. So I was worrying about a lot of things that I otherwise wouldn't have being. When I'm _really_ lucid, I don't care about that kinda stuff at all. Heh.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Man you get some hectic action going on in your dreams and good lengths of detail. Nice reading.

Cheers

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Man you get some hectic action going on in your dreams and good lengths of detail. Nice reading.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks, man. Glad you're enjoying the read.  ::cheers::

----------


## supreme

> Yeah, normally I wouldn't really have cared, but I felt I was at a pretty low level of lucidity, throughout that dream. So I was worrying about a lot of things that I otherwise wouldn't have being. When I'm _really_ lucid, I don't care about that kinda stuff at all. Heh.



oh ok that explains it then. I could see myself being modest in a normal
dream, since I am in real life. I love to do things in lucids that I would
never do in real life, or am too shy or chicken to do in real life.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I love to do things in lucids that I would
> never do in real life, or am too shy or chicken to do in real life.



Haha. Me too. That's one of the main attractions of LD, to me. But, whenever I'm not 100&#37; lucid, I'll still have a tendency to look around like " :paranoid: ". Haha.

*09/28/2008
Fragment:*
This was pretty long, but I can only remember the main gist of it. I was on some huge, stone structure surrounded by a mote. The inside of the structure was a multi-tiered array of bridges that criss-crossed, one on top of the other. I was being chased by a group of people for some reason, and I would have to jump from level to level - top to bottom - to get away from them. I remember how exhilarating it was to jump down from one story to another, when the gaps between them were like 30 to 40 feet. 

This chase kept replaying over and over, with subtle changes. One time, I jumped all the way off of the top of the building and landed in the mote. I heard the hunters coming around by boat and looking for me, so I pulled myself up on shore and hid behind some bushes.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(some notes)
[Edit: Skip ahead for full text]

10-01-2003
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 12"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 12"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///D:&#37;5CDOCUME%7E1%5CGreg%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cm  sohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="themeData" href="file:///D:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CGreg%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsoht  mlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_themedata.thmx"><link rel="colorSchemeMapping" href="file:///D:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CGreg%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsoht  mlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <w :tongue2: unctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <w ::D: oNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <w ::D: ontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w ::D: ontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <w ::D: ontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <w ::D: ontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>    <w:UseFELayout/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!--  /* Font Definitions */  @font-face 	{font-family:"Cambria Math"; 	panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4; 	mso-font-charset:1; 	mso-generic-font-family:roman; 	mso-font-format ::o: ther; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:0 0 0 0 0 0;} @font-face 	{font-family:Calibri; 	panose-1:2 15 5 2 2 2 4 3 2 4; 	mso-font-charset:0; 	mso-generic-font-family:swiss; 	mso-font-pitch:variable; 	mso-font-signature:-1610611985 1073750139 0 0 159 0;}  /* Style Definitions */  p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal 	{mso-style-unhide:no; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	margin-top:0in; 	margin-right:0in; 	margin-bottom:10.0pt; 	margin-left:0in; 	line-height:115%; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} .MsoChpDefault 	{mso-style-type:export-only; 	mso-default-props:yes; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} .MsoPapDefault 	{mso-style-type:export-only; 	margin-bottom:10.0pt; 	line-height:115%;} @page Section1 	{size:8.5in 11.0in; 	margin:1.0in 1.0in 1.0in 1.0in; 	mso-header-margin:.5in; 	mso-footer-margin:.5in; 	mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 	{page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin-top:0in; 	mso-para-margin-right:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; 	mso-para-margin-left:0in; 	line-height:115%; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->  Something to do with being back in Canterbury. Hanging out with ex and others. With some chick that had a son, and we were all really close. Fight breaking out near neighbors house. I had to break it up. Later, supernatural senario. Had to save same girl from something or someone.<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>
=====================================


10/02/2003
<o:p></o:p>
Had to make our way through a lava mine. Had sticks of dynamite and had to blow out large sections of rock, causing lava to flow dangerously in all directions.


=================================================
<o:p></o:p>
<o:p> </o:p>

  10/06/2003
A bunch of different characters. I was playing them all. Turn-based like RPG. Goku on floating cloud/later thing that changed often. Spy-type girl with tech. Bazooka in aiport or something. Against batman on roof. Something about being undead, or being able to regen like Claire. Falling from roof. Slight brawl with Bats on ground. Back up to rooftops. Around Canterbury home. Sarah Conner-type character after me. Left house. She left in car. Someone with me. SC character left neighborhood. Back in house. Someone else in there trying to get me. Shot through window and killed them.<o:p></o:p>

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

More notes. Had some good (sober) sleep last night and tried to focus on dreaming - using the brainflooder for some imagery before bed. Crazy dreams. I'll write them out later today.

[Edit: Skip ahead for full text]

============

10/06/2008
Dream One (notes)
Out in Kellen’s back yard. Playing with friends. First saw something strange, didn’t know what. Then saw UFO. Together with girl. UFO hovered over. Bottom opened up. Knew it was like ID4. Said good-byes. Massive explosion. Standing through it. Outside of major blast radius. Climbed up on damaged roof. Looked out over town and could see all of the destruction. All stood on the roof and watched

Dream Two (notes)
Hangin with Dan. Playing guitar a little. Thick black smoke from Supernatural. Inside a man and attacked a woman. Detectives. Chick from Constantine. Trying to solve what happened to her sister. She looked at clock to remember time to prove that premonition was real and not just a hallucination. Seeing people that she saw in the vision..

Dream Three (notes)
FA. Walking through hall. Suspected something was strange. Jumped up and tried to keep from touching the floor. Did. Lucid. Flew up through ceiling. Pitch black. Woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Here's that batch of dreams from my previous notes)

*10/01/2008
Notes: (Not really worth writing out.)*
Something to do with being back in Canterbury. Hanging out with ex and others. With some chick that had a son, and we were all really close. Fight breaking out near neighbors house. I had to break it up. Later, supernatural scenario. Had to save same girl from something or someone.



*10/02/2008
Fragment*
I was with a group of people and we had to make our way through some large lava mine, tunneling down into the side of mountain (which was actually quite lush and green on the outside, instead of a jagged, active volcano). We had to use sticks of dynamite to cut channels of rock and divert the flow of lava out of our path. Things ended up getting out of hand, and we unleashed a flood of lava and quaking rock that sent us running for our lives. I remember running out of the cave and jumping in the grass as a gush of lava came streaming out of the tunnel behind me.



*10/06/2008
"Character Collaboration"*

I was jumping perspectives from DC to DC - mostly well-known fictional characters - all throughout this dream. The way it was "set up" was actually a lot like a Turn-Based RPG, where I'd set up the moves and circumstances for one character, then I'd jump to another character and interact with an "automated" DC, whose body I just got out of. I remember, first, being young Goku from the _old_ live-action _Dragonball_ movie which I just watched last night. I was sitting on a cloud that had a ladder coming out of it and led to other clouds. 

Later, I was some girl, probably in her mid-twenties, who carried a lot of tech. Apparently I was a spy or something, because I was walking around with these goggle-like glasses and carrying a lot of guns. At one point, I was in a place that seemed like an airport or something. Standing on an upper level, I stepped up to the railing with a bazooka in hand and blew up a van down on the road below me.

Later still, (and still as the girl) I ended up fighting with Batman on a high rooftop. Dunno how exactly we came to be in this little situation. I can't really remember what it was, but something happened that revealed that I was either undead or could regenerate like Claire from _Heroes_, which I had watched before the Dragonball movie. During our fight, I was knocked off a high roof. I believe I hit the ground but just kind of healed myself, but I don't exactly remember. In any case, I was soon moving around on the ground, and trying to stay out of Batman's sight. I ran around a wall that surrounded the building we had been fighting on, and ducked in a corner of the stone structure, hearing Bats coming. He passed me and I stood flat against the wall, staring at his back. As if I'd called out to him, he turned around and saw me, then we started fighting again and the fight eventually ended up back on the roof. I think I had a grappling gun like he did, but it's been a few days since the dream, and I really can't quite remember.)

Still as the woman, I was back in my old neighborhood. I was now being tracked by some woman that reminded me of Sarah Connor, from the T.V. Show (which, incidentally, I had been watching before _Heroes_. Haha.). She broke in through the front of my house, and I slipped out the back with whomever I'd been hanging out with. We ran a few houses down, and the Connor-like woman ended up leaving in her car. Making our way back to my (old, IRL) house, we saw a very big guys in my parents' room window. We were in front of the window  and he couldn't see us (which is an interesting little detail. My mind knows that, when a light is on inside, and it's night outside, you can't see out of windows. I just find it interesting that the dream incorporated that concept so seamlessly). I saw that he had a gun in his hand, and knew, from the way he was searching through everything, he was there to kill me. 

Standing in front of the window with another girl on my right, I pulled out my pistol and shot the man in the head, through the window. Don't remember anything else.



*10/07/2008
"ID4 2.0"*

I was out in Kellen's (old best friend from Houston) back yard with a bunch of my present-day friends. We were just hanging around, pretty much, and having a good time. I was together with some girl, but I can't really remember what she looked like. Something in the sky had caught my eye, but it was gone before I could really figure out what it was. Then, while we were all searching the skies for whatever it was, we saw a UFO come speeding into view. I could immediately tell that this isn't what I'd gotten a glimpse of, seconds ago, but just as out of the ordinary. 

We watched the UFO come a little closer, until it was almost hovering over us. A hatch opened in the bottom of the ship, and a green charge of light began charging beneath it. I knew, without hesitation, what this was. The ship was charging an energy cannon like in the movie _Independence Day_, and we were all about to be destroyed. We had a brief moment to say a round of goodbyes. I remember hugging Todd, but not what we said to each other. The enormous, jade-colored cannon fired straight down to the earth, the sight of it blocked mostly by the trees and other houses between us and ground zero. Immediately we were blasted by a firey red light, which blew over us like a tidal wave of sheer force, blowing us backward. For a moment, I'd thought we'd all died.

The smoke that rolled in had cleared, and we were all still alive. Kellen's house had huge cracks running along it, but it was still standing, and not burned to a crisp like I expected the blast to do, because of its effect in the movie. I decided to get a better look at what was going on, and I climbed up on top of Kellen's fence, and then onto his house. I could see a widespread chunk of the surrounding land, from up there. The UFO hovered in the same spot. Beneath it, a ring of fire was spreading out over the houses and neighborhoods in the distance. It was miles wide, and rolled over the landscape, leaving black rubble within the expanding, flaming circle. A few of my friends climbed up onto the roof too, and we just watched in awe at the horrific sight.

Apparently, we were just far enough away from the UFO to only be hit with the shock wave, and not with the flames, themselves, that spread out from the impact of the beam hitting the Earth. The ring of fire was still miles away from the house, but possibly still close enough to reach us eventually.

I don't remember anything else.


*Dream Two:
"Constantangela"*

I was hanging out with my ex's dad, sitting around smoking and drinking. I had either my electric or acoustic guitar, and was playing a couple of tunes. Sooner or later, the scenario changed. I was still back in the old neighborhood, and we were all being plagued by the black (demon) smoke from the show _Supernatural_, which bellows into your throat to possess you.

From here on out, I began watching the happenings from a disembodied perspective. The smoke went around possessing people. The demon, itself, was a huge sex fiend, and was always molesting other humans, when it took on human form. At one particular point, it attacked a woman in her kitchen, in the body of her husband. They had a huge struggle, but I don't remember much of it at all. 

Later, some detectives were thrown into the scenario, called to the domestic dispute. One of the detectives was Angela, from the movie _Constantine_. The story got tied into her discovering her twin sister's suicide. I followed her as she looked for clues to proving her sister was actually murdered. I saw into a dream she had which replayed the psychic vision she of her sister's death, through her eyes, at the moment her sister was miles away dying(which didn't exactly happen the same way, in the movie). 

Eventually, she found away to become lucid in the recurring dream.[color=green](Way to miss a perfect dream sign, O  ::doh:: ) She started observing things more closely around her, noticing suspicious characters (that weren't there in the movie) that she never noticed before. I remember looking at a clock, at one point, deliberately (still through the eyes of her sister, roaming the hospital halls from whose roof she "jumped" off of). She was able to, somehow, solve her sister's death as a murder, instead of a suicide - returning to the actual scene, the next morning, and comparing what she'd seen in the lucid vision, to what was actually there. It had something to do with the clock, and seeing some of the same characters wandering around the actual hospital that she'd seen in the dream.


*Dream (Frag) Three:* (FA)
Woke up in my bed and walked out to the kitchen, in my boxers, to get a drink. The only light on in the house was the white kitchen light, and even that didn't seem to be very bright. I got to the kitchen, and immediately something felt strange. The state of things just didn't seem right, to me. I began to question if I was dreaming, and decided to try to use some TK. Jumping forward, I strained to focus on keeping myself from touching the floor, effectively stopping in mid-air, and hovering over the tile. I was lucid. I tried to think of what I could do but figured, first, I should go out for some night air.

Then, I made the worst possible mistake I could have made. I tried to fly up through the ceiling and roof.

I got stuck in a black void and then woke up. Of course.

I'm an idiot.



*10/08/2008
"Give a Dog a Bone"*

In this one, Todd had brought his (lovable) dog, Nancy, over to my place one night. Unbeknown to anyone, even himself, he ended up forgetting about her and leaving her here. No one saw her because she was lying down, sleeping, in a far-off corner of the house, it was always dark, and she's a black dog. 2 nights passed [color=green](I don't remember seeing any sun between this time, only darkness, which conveniently kept Nancy concealed). Finally, I was talking to someone in the dark hallway, and something caught my eye. At first I thought it was made of wool or some other fabric, but then I saw her eyes. I knew right away that it was Nancy, and she had been lying there for about 2 days, with nothing to eat or drink. 

I called her out of the corner and she came to me, but she was acting really strange. I could tell that she was starving, from the way she walked with a slow and disoriented gait, shuffling like a zombie across the floor. As she got closer, I went to reach out for the lamp, to get some light in the room and find her something to eat. She suddenly lunged at me, snarling, and snapped at my wrist. I drew it back and she missed, snapping another two or three times. She had turned feral, and seemed as if she was going to tear my throat out. She'd also lost her plump body and coat and had shrunken down to a more wiry (and dangerous) size, looking more like a rabid wolf. We all scrambled and she began chasing us around...basically trying to rip us apart.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/09/2008
Fragment:*
Another dream about Nancy-dog. Don't really remember anything about it, other than petting her. She was back to her fat, lovable self.

----------


## kingofclutch

It's crazy that you are still writing all of your dreams down after such a long time. I used to, but I became less motivated and more busy. Good job.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It's crazy that you are still writing all of your dreams down after such a long time. I used to, but I became less motivated and more busy. Good job.



What's up, clutch? Yeah, it gets tough to keep it up sometimes, but I always try to keep whatever notes I can so I can catch up with them later on.  ::wink:: 

=================================

*10/13/2008
"Apocalypse, Now"*

(I really don't remember much of this one, which is a shame, because it was epic. I was working on a photoshop project of one of my RP characters before bed, last night. He is an archangel, and I'd suppose it was a cross between that, and watching the movie _Fallen_, which inspired this dream.)

The first thing I remember is being in bed with some girl that looked kind of like N at work. We were both in our underwear and just kind of making out and groping each other. There were more people hanging out in the house, but it was late and everyone was winding down. I kept trying to work her into sex, but she just wasn't having it. After a while, I gave up and we just lay there. She was laying on her stomach and I was using her (rather large) ass for a pillow. Lol.

This part is really fragmented but, as we were going to sleep, the dream slipped away into some narrative about a certain wall that was in the house. The wall had all kinds of inscriptions in it, and there was firelight seeping out from various holes all over it. I believe it actually explained the wall, in depth, but I'm not too sure. I do know that, soon enough, it was day time and we were all up and roaming around the house. We'd come across this wall and began exploring it. A couple of us actually found a way into the wall, which led to some crazy supernatural chamber - like a huge tomb buried under the house. One kid that went through the wall came out with the power to make himself invisible. I remember that more of us went in, and more of us came out with super-powers. I don't actually remember having one myself, though.

After finding out about the super-powers, the dream then shifted to show an Archangel who I came to identify as "Michael." (While going through Google Images for references, I came upon a cool picture called "The Archangel Michael.") My perspective followed this angel around for a while, and it became apparent that he was on the verge of kicking off the Apocalypse. I don't remember exactly how, but a large percentage of the world's population was given super-powers (I'm guessing through walls/chambers like the one we'd found) and this was all to lead into a huge battle between good and evil, with super-humans on both sides of the lines.

Many of us were still human, though, and this battle began consuming everything. My perspective went back into my own body, and those of us that were hanging out at the house had come outside, just as the battle was sweeping in and destroying the neighborhood. We took up shelter in the garage and watched. I remember finding a gun and keeping it with me, just in case we had to end up going into the fray. Those of us with super-powers ended up jumping in, on their own. The scene outside the house was the one thing I remember more than anything else about the dream:

Watching from the garage, we saw hordes of super-powered humans swarming in and just obliterating everything. A "Human Torch" type character flew in and landed on the drive-way, throwing flames at some of the others. A telekinetic picked up a neighbor's van with his mind and slung in through the air, crushing another person.  Men and women with an array of powers were just slugging it out in front of us, and it was all-out destruction with no winning side in sight. Suddenly, there a huge white flash in the sky which completely dominated the battle. Almost everyone stopped what they were doing and looked up. The archangel had appeared, floating slowly toward the street, with a presence that seemed to dwarf all of the fighters, collectively. I don't remember what happened after he showed up, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Notes: )
10/16/2008:
Lost lucid dream. Remember looking at my hands and they looked like penguin flippers almost.

10/18/2008:
Haunted house. Going through with play weapons. Surprising all the ghouls by pretending to kick their asses. Sitting on shore where fake shark came up like Jaws.
With Todd. Out on the water. Massive "shark" eating some other huge fish. Kept trying to get him to get a good look at it. Lucid. Flying over water. TK on huge shark and pulled him out of water to see how big he was. Back and forth to small islands.
Chased by people eventually. Through a compound they owned. Dead people, dark patches of hills with bushes. Knew I didn't want to go there. Riding bikes. People coming, and we had to haul ass away from them. I ended up getting caught.
Mario's b-day. Family and everything. Jeremiah was there and wanted some lemonade I made out of something or other. Mario's cake had 4 candles. Freestyled a bar about his b-day.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Well, I've really dropped the ball lately (again). I just haven't been getting much sleep, so even the dreams I've had that have felt long and complex have just been blurs, by the time I've woken up. I really need to break my habit of staying up late, but I've been under a lot of stress lately, so I haven't been paying too much attention to my dreams. I'm trying to get back on it, though. 

But, for now, here are just the couple of notes I have since my last entry, I'll try to expand on them later. Just goes to show how little I've been remembering my dreams. I'm going to take some melatonin and try to get to sleep at a decent our tonight. Maybe I'll have something a little more substantial soon.

==============================
10-21-2008 (notes)
Running through house. Werewolves or something. Turned into one. Running away from people trying to do research or something. Running on all fours was hard. Sneaking around the house. Large giant thing I saw silouhette of. Through windows/doors/ trying to get away.

10-23-2008 (notes)
Running across planks over lava. On some weird bike thing. Had the Bat Pod back in storage. Got a ride there and went to unlock it. It had four wheels. Larry came in and said it was time to go and I didn’t have time to ride

10-26-2008 (notes)
Chased. To be killed or something if we stopped for help on each of the obstacles. Panel with spikes that come up out of the floor. Aquatic area. Stepping over gators and poisonish fish. People chasing us under same conditions. Epic struggle.

10-28-2008 (notes)
Something about being in my old Canterbury house. Went to the window at night and there was a huge wolf standing right outside my window, looking in. Some girl walking around behind it. She owned it, and we started talking. Came back another night with another huge animal. I remember making out with her and something supernatural happening, but I can't remember what.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Getting caught up, but I still have to go back and write out some more entries from my notes. There is also a lucid dream missing out of this batch. I'd written the notes on a piece of paper instead of Word, and haven't typed it yet. Just wanted to post what I already had in Word, and I'll add that one later...

*11/4/2008
"Bikes, Beaches and Brawling"*

Was hanging out with DV Member *Adam*. He told me that he would sell me his tables for like $200. I remember Todd and Brian being there also. We were driving around in Todd’s Jeep, and ended up going to the beach. At one point I had my old dirt bike, and there were a few other people riding dirt bikes of their own. 

This tall, lanky guy on a bike started terrorizing someone else by doing donuts and shit around them, like they were going to try to run them over. Ironically enough, my first reaction was to gun the engine and head straight toward the guy with the bike, lifting the front wheel in a catwalk and slamming it right into the other guy’s chest and knocking him off of his own bike. One of his friends pulled up on a bike of his own, and jumped off. At first, I was expecting the guy who I’d rammed into to want to fight me, but I ended up fighting both of them at once. They were both very skinny, and inches shorter than me. I don’t exactly remember how the fight ended up, but I remember doing well. 


*11/08/2008
Frag:*
Was at home for a while, and then ended up going for a drive. There was a girl with me, shortly after that, and we were soon hanging out with a few more guys. My notes say something about us getting our vehicle stuck, and that I got into an argument with one of the guys that were with us, but I don’t remember much of this one at all. Later, we were back at someone’s house, and I was in one of the rooms talking to the girl. In the middle of my conversation with her, I realized I was dreaming. I was standing next to a large mirror that sat on a counter. Climbing up onto the counter, I stared at myself in this huge mirror. Leaning forward, and tipped my forehead against the glass and pushed. My head sank into the mirror. It felt like a cold sheet wrapped around my face. I kept my eyes open, and I saw the world around my reflection warp and stretch, the further I pushed in. Even though there was really no sound around me, the acoustics from the room I was in began coming into this sort of “tunnel” I was displacing in the mirror the more I sank into it. It sounded like listening to “the sea,” if you pick up a sea shell.



*11/10/2008
Dream One:* (Notes)
(The only thing I remember about this one is the guy who reminded me of the Bob Hoskins in _Unleashed_, so I’m just going to post the notes I took on it after waking up.)
Huge quest to find something. Cliffs, lakes. Going around like a video game and finding a lot of artifacts and whatnot. Ran into a character who was like a vampire. Was able to change my appearance. Got into some scenario with a bad guy who was like the boss in Unleashed. Had a woman hostage. Said that if she did something, she would be let go. She did it. Guy trying to be nonchalant. Knew he was going to kill her, but couldn't blow my cover. Found a loophole in letting her go. I believe he killed her. My persona changed. Kicked a lot of ass and took him down.


*Dream Two:*
(I went to sleep listening to a guided meditation/hypnosis .mp3, which prompted this dream.)
I remember being hypnotized by a woman’s voice (though I can’t really tell if it was the actual audio from the file or not), and I just allowed myself to be really open to it. Her words were so entrancing that it was actually changing my senses to where I felt like I was tripping. After a while, the voice just continued following me, wherever I walked (which makes me think it was more from the actual audio than from just the DC hypnotizing me), and everything was all fucked up looking. I ended up at a sort of festival. There was a stage with a huge crowd around it, and there was some show taking place that was really tripping me out. I can’t remember what it was, though.

Somewhere in the crowd, I ran into a comedian who was trying to tell people he was Dave Chapelle’s cousin or something. He actually looked a little like him, and was pretty funny, but nobody believed him, and we all thought he was just a scam artist trying to get tips.


*11/17/2008
”Gloom and Doom”*

I was in a warehouse or something industrial like a warehouse. I believe it was Todd that was with me, but I’m not too sure. The first thing I really remember happening was that there was a snake attacking me. It was on an oil drum or something, and started slithering toward me when I moved something that had been covering it up. I kept backing up, and it just kept coming toward me, stalking me. I didn’t want to make any sudden movements, in fear that it would strike at me and bite me faster than I could evade it, so I moved away slowly at first. It continued following me though and began striking anyway. After a few short strikes, just when I was about to haul ass, it caught me in the hand and held on. I tried to pull it off, and it bit me again. And again, and again. Then, it just held on for dear life, with its fangs deep in my knuckles. Screaming, I grabbed the snake by the body – not having anything to kill the snake with – and actually ripped off the head with my free hand, hoping the snake would let go. It didn’t. It just held on, and I could see it continuing to pump venom into my hand, which was swelling up like a balloon. I then grabbed it by the head and pried its fangs from out of my hand. It was like trying to pull two fishhooks out of my flesh, in that the tips just didn’t want to let go, and I could see my skin stretching like rubber, as if trying to free itself from two barbs at the ends of the fangs.

The scene changed shortly after, to more of a Doom-like atmosphere, where there were monsters running around in an underground facility, which we got to by moving further through this “warehouse.” Cierra was now with me, and Todd disappeared, somewhere around this point. I had to protect Cierra from these monsters and had stolen some futuristic weapon from one of them. We were now in a large chamber that almost seemed like an auditorium. Before I knew it, there was a huge crash at the front of the “auditorium” and we were confronted by a massive Queen Xenomorph. The space was somewhat cramped, now that this creature was in the room, and the only way out was a small vent shaft that I knew would lead further into the lower facility, where more of the Doom-esque mutations were. For some reason, I was resolute in that I had to fight and defeat this Xenomorph here, in this enclosed area, before it got loose in the labyrinthine facility below, with us, and we didn’t stand a chance. I lowered Cierra into the shaft and told her to - as soon as she got to the lower level - find a hiding spot immediately and wait for me. Closing the vent, I squared off with the Xenomorph, which was an amazing battle. I believe the gun I was using shot electricity, because I remember there being a lot of electricity zapping through the air. The Xenomorph was also tearing the place apart, and causing the ceiling to cave in around us. 

I really don’t remember much of the fight, aside from how frantic it was, and the destruction we caused, but I was soon roaming around the lower facility, trying to find Cierra. The mutated, often gun-wielding creatures were coming out of the woodwork, and I was blasting away at them. There was actually music playing throughout the environment, like battle music in a movie or video game. I’m not sure how it happened, but the dream transitioned from here, and changed into another scene where I was playing guitar somewhere. The music from the underground battle actually seemed to bleed into my guitar playing, making a smooth transition.


*11/18/2008
”It’s a Bird…It’s a Plane…”*

(Awesome flying dream last night.)
I was Superman and was in some mansion with other members of the Justice League. We’d gotten a call that something was going on in the city and, the next thing I remember is being on a high-rise building’s rooftop in about midday. We had _Visitors_, of some sort. (At first, I’d gotten the impressions they were aliens, but after my upcoming encounter with one of them, I’m not so sure.)

The “visitors” came into view as a unit, streaking in above our heads, and then scattered in about 5 different directions. One of them shot right passed the building we were standing on, heading down toward the street, and I immediately ran toward the side of the building and leapt off, freefalling falling for a moment before speeding up and chasing after him. The feeling of flying was incredible. We were flying over the street just so fast, buzzing all of the buildings. (This whole scene reminded me of Human Torch’s chase with Silver Surfer, in the _Fantastic Four_ sequel. I remember constantly trying to adjust to flying, like when I’m controlling my own actions while non-lucid. I had to sort of adjust to flight maneuvering just as I do when I’m _actually_ lucid, and it all felt really new to me.) He looked human enough in the body, but had a sort of “cyberpunk” style helmet and goggles on. I caught up to him pretty quickly, and grabbed him by the ankle, slinging him off to one slide and slamming him through a passing building like Harry did to Peter in _Spider-Man 3_ (4:22), except that it was a stone wall, instead of a glass window. 

I continued passed the building and, almost parallel, he crashed out of the complete opposite side of the building from the wall he’d been thrown in. After flailing a bit, he caught his bearings and turned on the juice, inviting the chase again. (I can’t remember if he was just flying normally, as Superman does, or if he had some kind of propulsion system. I think there were jets behind him, but I’m really not too sure anymore.  ::?: )  We went out toward a bay area, and he dove as if he was going to head straight for the water, doing some crazy spiral motion that I felt compelled to following him closely through. I was trying to stay close enough to him so that he couldn’t shake me, but I kinda panicked because I realized I wasn’t sure if I could pull off such a dive. I kind of just arced toward the water, looking to see which way he ends up going. He suddenly shot back the way we’d come, but much closer to the water. Coming to the end of my arc, I spun my body 180 degrees, looking back at him. Not quite sure how to stop myself from going one direction and completely change to the other. (I’ve only done it in one other dream, to my knowledge, and that one wasn’t lucid either.) I pictured how a DBZ character might do it – ironically enough, being that I was Superman, and pushed all my energy out behind me, to do a kinda “reverse thruster” stop. I was really close to the water, and the water actually sprayed out behind me, because of my “energy” pushing against it. 

Immediately, I took off again, following the guy back down the same street, in the opposite direction. He just couldn’t seem to outrun me, though, and I caught up to him again. This time, I grabbed his arm, spun to a stop and slung him as hard as I could toward the blue sky over the city, determined to send him into space. As he shrank to a speck I tried to follow it up with an eyebeam and instinctively did the same sort of gesture I often do while using TK in my lucid dreams. I saw a bright flash of red, but didn’t actually see if a beam came out of my eyes or if I hit anything. The guy was gone for the moment, though, and I flew back to the high rise. This time, I actually had time to enjoy the flight. It just felt great. Again I was buzzing really close to the buildings, passing fire escapes and whatever else hung out from the walls, at any lengths. (I have a feeling it felt a lot like this must feel. Watch how close these guys get to the cliff.)

Later, we learned more about these guys, and the leader was supposedly trying to help us do something. He said something about us having to use “pods” to go somewhere or do something. My notes say something about us being reluctant and him saying we had no choice or something critical like that, but I really don’t remember much more than the flying. Awesome dream, though.

*11/19/2008
”Following the Yellow Brick Road”*

I was in my old house, just sitting around and not doing much. I remember going outside at night and just walking around my neighborhood. For no reason that I can remember, I realized that I was dreaming. While trying to think of something to do, I began to slowly levitate, about to fly off to do whatever came to mind. Then, I thought about the Lucid Task. The only one I could remember was the Yellow Brick Road task. Asking myself what the quickest way would be, to find a yellow brick road, I lowered myself back down to the street. 

Looking back down the cross-street that ran to my house, I could see in the low glow of the streetlight that the road was made of stone.  It was a very small road, only wide enough for about one car, and it trailed off behind my house and around the back of my neighborhood. I walked the length of the road and…then it just kinda stopped. It ended at the corner of the block and brought me to the front side of the complex. Some dude that kind of reminded me of Doc Brown (I had been watching _Back to the Future_, the other day.) came running up to me and rambling on about something. I talked to him for a while and ended up losing lucidity. We walked back around toward the front of the neighborhood, and passed my mom, uncle and a few other people. My mom had got a new motorcycle, and she let me ride it. It was a Harley, and pretty badass. I was riding it, though, and hitting the front breaks almost threw me off of the bike. It stood up on the front wheel and spun 180 degrees, landing and facing the opposite direction. I brought it back to her and some of the guys checked it out and said that the reason it was like that was because of a fucked up suspension. They started working on the bike and trying to work out the leaning issue.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/22/2008
Frag:*
Something about a girl chasing us around filing room. Apparently back at my old job. 


*11/25/2008
"She Was a Teenage Robot"*

I was with Todd and a few others. There was some sort of military procession going on, and we were all standing up to a huge mirror, getting decked out in some dress blues. There was this really sweet, mousy girl that we’d met. She had been really depressed, before meeting us, because she’d had a rough childhood, and didn’t really have anybody that cared about her. We were all especially accepting of her, and she began warming up to us, especially me. There was one particular time, after this military thing, where we were all just hanging out in someone’s house, late at night, watching T.V. The girl had curled up with me, and was practically in tears, telling us all how happy she was that we were all friends, and how much she loved us. 

Later, something had happened, and the whole world had been turned upside down, so to speak. We were now out in some huge, deserted field. I believe it was some kind of alien attack, but something hand destroyed a large part of the planet, leaving nothing but desolation. This girl had somehow been transformed into a giant robot, some 50 feet tall. She didn’t even look human anymore – just a huge pile of scraps that just barely resembled a bipedal being. We were still able to talk to her and, initially, she was just absolutely devastated, because she could no longer fit in with people, and considered herself even more of an outcast than she used to. But, we kept comforting her and letting her know that we still considered her a friend, even though she was a giant robot. Slowly, she began to come around, and we were able to get her help (we, being the human race) in fighting the alien attack. I know there was a massive battle, but I can’t say that I remember any of it.


*11/28/2008
"Skullface"*

I was lucid, and in a gymnasium where a whole bunch of people were just kind of standing around. I don’t think there was a game going on, but I really don’t remember anything before just being lucid and standing up in the bleachers. I started showing off to some of the DCs that I was just dreaming, and began levitating, floating down the aisle. When I got to the ground, I turned around and started using telekinesis to make other people levitate, and then I would levitate a group of people at once. Somehow I got a hold of some creepy skeleton mask that I think I might have had on since before I was lucid. It was attached to my white hat, which I had turned backward, and hung down over my face. 

I went flying through the halls behind the gym - which seemed more like the hallways of a stadium, than a much smaller gymnasium – and just freaking people out, because I was flying around with a skull over my face. Haha. I ended up ‘befriending’ two DC’s, a guy and a girl, and we left the building. We ended up smoking or drinking while, while riding around in the car. I had lost lucidity around here, and I remember coming to the end of a street where there was a motorcycle cop standing around. We were really paranoid, and thought he was going to give us shit, but he didn’t. 

Later, we were back at someone’s house. I was lounging on the bed, with the girl, and she kept playing with my feet. I had been about to take a shower and, as I was putting my stuff in the bathroom, I’d gotten the idea to jokingly proposition her to join me. But, as I was going back to the room, I saw that she was making a move on the other guy, pulling him off into another room and closing the door behind them.


*12/02/2008
"Wolf Trap"*

I was being chased by a huge wolf-like creature. Running through a park, I ran straight through a jungle gym, dashing up the ramp and threading the pillars. The “wolf” (though I think it had an elongated body) was so big, that he couldn’t fit through the opening. Well, not all the way through. His head and front legs followed me in, but he got stuck at the hip. I ran across the bridge and jumped off the other side of the structure. Looking back, I saw that the wolf was stuck, and having a really hard time pulling himself out. Getting up a bit of nerve, I walked back over to him. The way he was groaning and struggling, I could see that he was stuck _good_. Amazingly enough I wasn’t the least bit surprised when he started talking. He was trying to talk me into helping him out. He had the kind of voice and demeanor that might make you think of the big bad wolf – gruff and abrasive, but just slightly proper. I was messing with him, walking up close and folding my arms, telling him about how he should “just look at yourself,” because of the predicament his chasing me got him in. He was just shy of actually begging me to help me out, but I kept taunting him, knowing that if I let him out, he’d tear me apart. Finally, frustrated, he stretched his neck as far as he could and snapped his massive jaws – big enough to swallow me whole – still a few feet too far away from me to get a bite. I laughed and he snapped a few more times in futility. Some more people came around and we all just kinda gawked at him for a while. Heh. He was so pissed.

*Dream Two:
"Showdown in the Bat Cave"*

This had something to do with the DC superheroes. (I love all the superhero dreams I’ve been having lately.) Powers were being stolen by a group of at least two people. I was watching the dream like a movie, and a pair of villains had broken into the Bat Cave. They had come to do away with Batman. They couldn’t steal his powers, but they knew that, as long as he was alive, he was a threat to them. I wish I could remember this more clearly, but something happened to where there was an exchange of powers, making the villains stronger. (I don’t really know how or why that was, whether there were other superheroes in the cave, or through one of Batman’s contraptions.) There was an old man involved, and I believe he was Bruce Wayne, after an attack from the villains had left him stripped of his youth. Or, on the other hand, it could have been Alfred. I don’t know. In any case, after Batman was somehow out of the picture, and there was nothing but this feeble-looking old man left, all pretty much seemed lost. Then, the old man backed, seemingly frightened, up against a wall. Etched in the wall, right about the level of the old man’s head, was a carving of Batman’s pointy-eared cowl. The old man suddenly straightened up, leaned back, and pulled a lever. Pistons hissed, and pair of large mechanical arms converged on the man, instantly piecing together a massive, armored, full-body suit. On the top of the suit was a helmet, shaped up with Batman’s trademark ears. I knew, immediately, that this suit magnified its wearer’s strength multiple times over. This was Batman’s technology. If it looked badass, it was really 10x that. And it looked _badass_. The huge, suited figure lurched off of the wall, charging in toward the super-powered pair. Some epic battle started down there, in the Bat Cave, but I can’t remember any of it past that point.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here is the lucid dream that I mentioned earlier was missing from the batch of notes, a few posts ago.

*11/25/2008
"Running on Water"*

I was at a lake that had a muddy bank which was about 4 feet high. I'd ended up getting too closed to the edge, and slipped into the water. Unable to get out by myself, I saw another guy reaching out to help me out of the water. I tried to lift myself out but, instead, ended up pulling him into the water as well. In trying to find my way out of this murky water, I realized I was only dreaming. After all that time, trying to get out of the lake, I simply focused my mind upon my 'physical' body, and levitated out of the water. Touching my feet down on the surface, I walked around on the water. It was the third (I think) time I've done it, and it still felt awesome. Then I began running on the water, which was something I'd never done before. It felt a lot like running on the pavement except that, even though I had traction, I could feel each step sinking just below the surface. Just after that, I took to the air and flew out over the field, coming along a wrought-iron fence that lined some kind of park. I lowered my feet onto the columns of iron that made up the rods in the fence, and I began to walk across them, balancing myself in the air with hardly any effort. I tried to remember what the lucid task was, but I couldn't think of it.

Not really able to think of what to do at the moment, I began doing a little parkour, just running around and jumping up and through all kinds of crazy things, making my way to the top of a billboard. Looking off to one side, I noticed a couple of teenagers. One of them had a dirt bike, the other; a skateboard. Jumping forward, I kind of glided down toward them, landing on the ground with the intention of taking the kid's skateboard and kinda 'skiing' across a huge puddle that was not too far away from us. 

The dream began fading, here, and I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/04/2008
Frag:*
I was in some huge house. Dunno who owned it. There were a few other people in the house who were around my age. The house had all kinds of trap doors and secret areas. I don't remember much of what happened, but soon we were all in a fight to escape the house. I believe there were some murderous psychos running loose in it. I crawled out of the first floor window and hauled ass. I was carrying someone over my shoulder and had to jump two fences to escape the yard, clambering over them while carrying the injured person.



*12/06/2008
Frag:*
All I remember is being in an apartment complex. I believe it was my daughter's mom and step-dad's neighborhood. I came along some kids who had two large trampolines set up right next to each other, and I started jumping with them. I was trying to do flips and aerials, but I couldn't quite get them right. The kids kept crowding around my while I jumped, and were taking a lot of the bounce out of the tramp. At one point, I did an aerial (flip with a half twist) and went off of the trampoline. I landed in the grass on one foot and, surprisingly, stuck the landing on only one leg.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/10/2008
"From Rockets to Robberies to Little Old Ladies"*

(I only remember a couple of images from this. I don't remember if it was one dream or many.)
I was outside of my old Canterbury house and noticed that there had been a shuttle launch pad erected just past the neighborhood across the street from me. The rocket was _huge_, and seemed to dominate the skyline over the houses. I called Todd and told him about it. (We had been planning to go see one of the shuttle launches up close, lately.)

Later, Todd and I, along with some other people, were involved in some kind of heist situation. I don't remember much of what happened but I know that we were trying to get away with a vehicle full of stolen goods and weapons, and were rammed by a van. Apparently we stole from some big-time gangsters, and they'd caught us on our way out. I'm sure there was a battle on the dirt road, outside of their house, but I don't remember any of it.

Later, still, I was coming home and noticed that the door to the house was wide open. I remembered what had happened during the heist, and pulled out a _huge_ black machete that I had been carrying with me during the robbery. Slowly, I crept through the house, machete held at the ready. When I got into the living room, I found a little old cleaning lady, who was rightfully scared shitless by the sight of the machete. A few moments later, my dad and his buddy Ted came in. They asked what I was doing with the machete and I told them. We had a good laugh about it, and my dad actually seemed rather impressed that I though someone dangerous might be in the house and still came in to investigate.

Something else happened, involving a comic book store, but I don't remember it.

----------


## Pancaka

Sup O. I came here for...some reason and then saw that your DJ was still quite active here lol. There's been some talk about you recently on TS's DJ on MM  ::lol::  Just go check it out. For now I'm gonna go put the email alert thing back on this DJ. I never even come here anymore though, I just stay on MM...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, man. Good to see you.  :smiley: 

Yeah, I'd like to be a little more active over at MM, too, but it seems I just can't keep up with both. Haha. I'll head back over there and check out TS's journal in a bit.

Have any good lucids lately? Maybe I should stop by yours too (or maybe update mine for once. Lol).

----------


## Pancaka

> Hey, man. Good to see you. 
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to be a little more active over at MM, too, but it seems I just can't keep up with both. Haha. I'll head back over there and check out TS's journal in a bit.
> 
> Have any good lucids lately? Maybe I should stop by yours too (or maybe update mine for once. Lol).



I wouldn't worry a whole lot about updating the MM journal, maybe just provide a link to this one, but I don't keep both journals (just the MM one). Also, it would be nice to see you around on MM once in a while if just to see and comment on our DJs. I have had a few good dreams I guess, but for now I'm kind of on a DJ hiatus, so I haven't recorded anything on the site for around a couple weeks.

Take it easy man and keep dreaming. I'll be back here to see whats up now that I put e-mail alerts on the DJ again.

Edit: Almost forgot. Did you hear about my "Women" folder for that brain flooder I got? 512 pictures of some really gorgeous women, just head shots and glamor stuff though (the goal isn't sex dreams). It's a pretty big collection  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I wouldn't worry a whole lot about updating the MM journal, maybe just provide a link to this one, but I don't keep both journals (just the MM one). Also, it would be nice to see you around on MM once in a while if just to see and comment on our DJs. I have had a few good dreams I guess, but for now I'm kind of on a DJ hiatus, so I haven't recorded anything on the site for around a couple weeks.
> 
> Take it easy man and keep dreaming. I'll be back here to see whats up now that I put e-mail alerts on the DJ again.
> 
> Edit: Almost forgot. Did you hear about my "Women" folder for that brain flooder I got? 512 pictures of some really gorgeous women, just head shots and glamor stuff though (the goal isn't sex dreams). It's a pretty big collection



Haha. Nah, I haven't heard about your folder. Nice, though.  ::wink::  I've got my own, which is centered around conisag's LucidRage concept. I've got pictures of everything you might find on a savage Dream Island: Lush, green landscaps; surreal skies; monsters; weapons; demons; beach scenes; jungle environments; normal wildlife; and, of course, gorgeous women - some of which are faries, elves, warrior-women, etc.  ::cooler:: 

But, yeah, I'll try to come around MM more often. I saw your post in TS's journal about Caradon. I didn't have time to read the dream yet, but I'm gonna go check it out.

In the meantime: Update from this morning. Awesome dream last night...

*12/13/2008
”Bruce Lee Wayne”*

I was in a crowded arena or gymnasium. I don’t remember why, but I soon became the target of a certain group of people. In the middle of the crowd, these people seemed to have me in a position that would have made it impossible to make it out on foot. I was completely calm, though, as they closed in, because I knew I had another method of escape. I reached down beside me and pulled out Batman’s grappling gun. (The _Batman: The Animated Series_ version.) Aiming it at the convertible, stadium-type ceiling, I fired the grappling out of the muzzle and it launched up out of the roof. Feeling the cable had been secured, I hit the retract button and soared up into the air, leaving my would-be attackers behind.

Surprisingly enough, I wound up ascending into another large area, instead of onto the roof of the arena. I was now on a deck, near an Olympic-sized swimming pool filled with people. I checked to see what the grappling hook had attached it too, and saw that the cable was wrapped around an impossible array of pipes and pillars, having zig-zagged all across the room - connecting to a countless number of points – instead of having just hooked onto the first stable surface. After taking a moment to wind the cord back up into the gun, I quickly made my way outside and tried to leave the parking lot as quickly as I could. The parking lot was on an unpaved field, completely filled with mud. I don’t know why, but there were now cops trying to stop me from leaving. (I don’t believe it was the cops who were chasing me, inside the arena, but now they were definitely trying to stop me.) I got into my car and tried to get away, but all I did was spin out in the mud that was caked around my tires, more and more red and blue lights converging on me from all sides. Finally, I got out of the car and made a run for it, weaving passed all of the cars that were also slipping through the mud, trying to chase me down.

It was soon daytime (The arena incident was at night, btw). I had now fully taken on the persona of Bruce Wayne. I was walking down the street of a large city which reminded me of Miami’s South Beach. I knew that I was still being tracked, both by the cops and those people back at the arena, so I had pretty much shed the whole Wayne lifestyle and decided to just wander for a while. I’d found a Wing Chun dojo and decided to further my (Bruce Wayne’s) martial arts training. Inside, I met a really small, generous master and his wife. They were both upward of 60 years old and, at first glance, neither of them would have seemed the least bit threatening. Playing the role of a wanderer who didn’t have a penny to his name, I was able to stay in a back room of the dojo, and the master gave me an old, nearly broken down dirt bike to get around on, until I completed my training.

After some time, I had obviously been tracked down. I vaguely remember a group of guys bursting into the dojo and having to fight them off, but that part is more of a hunch than an actual detailed recollection. What do remember in detail, though, is that I was soon outside of the dojo, and running to use a payphone. When I got to the phone, a pickup truck swerved out of traffic and pulled right up onto the sidewalk behind me. Some cowboy-looking guy got out of the truck and started walking toward me, while I was on the phone. Casually, he pulled out a sawed-off, double-barreled shotgun and began loading it in this arrogant, deliberately slow manner, as if he knew that he was about to kill me and there was nothing I could do about it. 

Obviously, he was a professional hit man.

My mind began racing. I saw him nonchalantly load two shells and snap the barrel back together. The barrel began to swing up – again: nonchalantly – in my direction and, for a split second, I wondered what Bruce Lee would do (associating the Wing Chun). Almost instinctively, I lunged in toward the man and grabbed the barrel of the gun before it was able to center itself upon me. Holding it in one hand, my other arm came up and cracked the man in the face. We started struggling for the gun, but I wasn’t able to pull it from his hand. Instead, indirectly, I began to turn the gun away from myself and in his direction. Still unable to pull it from him – and knowing that it was either him or me – I pulled the trigger just as the barrel lodged itself in the man’s ribs. It went off, and I was instantly sprayed with his blood. The body fell before me and, as if on cue, I heard sirens closing in from a distance. 

Without wasting a moment, just as they were pulling up, I hopped on the putt-putting dirt bike and sped off down the street with the cops giving chase.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
A dream about being able to watch dreams on computer screens (Inspired by this thread). I was in a small room with a screen in front of me, and was tweaking it to get the image to show up. I was completely elated when it came into focus. It was like watching a CGI movie, but just a little blurry, and a little dull in color. My ex came in and I was showing her the technology. After a little while, we were getting really close and affectionate - though a little awkwardly, as it was something we both acknowledged that we hadn't done in a really long time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/14/2008
Frag:*
Bah. All I can vaguely remember is something about a bicycle. I dunno.  ::?:

----------


## Pancaka

That batman dream was so cool! I still haven't had a good fight dream in a while, but I'm still getting some interesting stuff I guess. I loved the part where you were dodging cars.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That batman dream was so cool! I still haven't had a good fight dream in a while, but I'm still getting some interesting stuff I guess. I loved the part where you were dodging cars.



Yeah, that part was pretty frantic. It was crazy how slippery all the mud was. Heh.

This dream I had the other night was pretty insane. I couldn't remember anything that actually happened, leading up to the end, but the end of it was awesome enough. Lol.


*12/22/2008
”The Day The Earth Almost Stood Still”*

(I wish I could remember more of the beginning of this dream. All I can recall really is the end, which was amazing.)
There was some ancient, evil faction that was trying to fulfill some sort of prophecy that would result in the destruction of the Earth, by way of a huge, robotic alien/weapon that resided somewhere in deep space. There was a large, medieval building (Either a castle or a fortress, I can’t remember which) where the summoning was going down. Only I and a small group of other unlikely heroes  - including my friend Ang - knew about this plot and were in the building, trying to stop the villains from destroying the Earth. This is basically where my recollection starts. Everything was really intense throughout this period as we were going through all of these rooms and passageways, trying to find something to help stop their countdown to the coming of this _thing_. (My notes say something about defying gravity and running along the walls, but I really don’t remember that too well.)

We came to find out that we could not stop the countdown, altogether, but we could divert the weapon that would be used. It was a fail-safe that would cause the technology - which is really futuristic, and used to kick-start this apocalypse – to self destruct in the event that it might come into the wrong hands. Coming down to the wire, we got into a scuffle with some of the bad guys, in the room that housed the panel that called down the assault. There were all kinds of crazy modern alarms blaring and lights flashing, and everything was just really chaotic, signaling the end, when someone from our group broke away from the others' defense and lunged at the control panel. _Another_ set of alarms began to sound off, and we – much to the dismay of the villains were warned to evacuate. 

At this point, my perspective switched from first to third person, and was plotted way out in space. There was a massive robot – many times the size of the Earth – just floating there. The single lens that ran across its eye(s) began to glow red, and a huge beam of light burst out of it. My perspective followed this beam through space until it closed in on the Earth, looking for a direct hit. Then, my perspective switched to the outside of the fortress, seeing it as the only structure in the foreground, sitting on a hill, with a nice, countryside background stretching off into a sunset. Suddenly, the beam of light streaked in from the horizon, shearing straight through the top half of the fortress/castle and blowing the entire thing to pieces. The explosion was the most vivid image I remember of the dream. After the initial pop, it seemed to expand in slow motion, the blast completely rocking the whole scene.

After that, I was back in my body again. We had escaped the building and were collecting ourselves amongst the smoldering debris. I don’t remember whatever happened to the villains, but I do remember Ang being really pissed at me about something. Dunno what it was, though.



*12/23/2008*
*Frag*
All I remember is a cool new version of the Batmobile parked somewhere. The wheels were somehow see-through, so it looked like the car was hovering.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/24/2008
"Scare Tactics"*

I was part of a S.W.A.T.-type unit and dressed up in tactical gear. My partner was a petite, young woman - a bit younger than me - who I was really close to. (I feel that it was someone I know in waking life. Just can't remember who. Small white chick with short, brownish hair. Maybe it'll come to me later.) We were on a call in some sort of school, which seemed nearly deserted. There was a large, senior officer there with us, and something happened to where he completely flipped out and went pscyho. We got into a firefight with him, and it became apparent that, no matter how much we shot him, he wouldn't die. I vaguely remember something happening to his face, like it distorted or something, but I dunno in detail.

We had somehow gotten locked in the school and had to break our way out. Then, we got into a running shootout with the superhuman guy as he stalked us like Jasoon Voorhees, dumping fully-automatic ammunition at us. We had to run from him while bullets streamed in on us from behind, showers of debris blasting off all around us from the bullets which missed us by mere inches and a few lucky steps. It was all very intense. We were ducking and dodging around obstacles, running down a city street. There was one time, specifically, that I rolled up and over some wood and metal-pipe structure, and just the detailed sound of how the wood planks and metal reacted to the bullets that rained in behind me really sticks out in my head. 

Somewhere along this foot chase, my partner was shot and killed, and I was instantly devastated. I tried to hook back around and check her, but this guy just kept walking (but somehow keeping up) toward me, constantly firing. It was like being chased by a tank. I believe I only had a pistol at this time, but I'm not too sure. (My notes on this dream are actually out in the car, and I'm not dressed right now, so I'll get them later and confirm whether or not I noted anything about only having a pistol, later.  :tongue2: ) I had to keep going, so I continued to run - getting hit by a passing car, at some point, rolling over the hood and crashing to the ground. I was really all that hurt, though, so I got up and kept running.

Suddenly, I was back in the school, so was my partner, and so was the senior officer. It was like deja vu, though. The guy flipped out and turned on us, chased out in the street and killed my partner. Seconds later, I was back again, reliving the whole thing for a third time.

I began to catch on to this, though, and started questioning how strange this was that all this horrible shit was happening. Then, as soon as I started piecing together that none of this was real, the senior officer takes off his mangled mask and says something like "Gotcha! This is all part of a t.v. show. Your friend set you up!" (I had been watching Scare Tactics before bed. Haha. I love that show.)

A camera crew instantly comes into view, and I'm just standing there like  ::shock:: . My partner is the one who set me up. All of the bullets were supposedly blanks (which I _just now_, at the time of writing this journal entry, realize doesn't make any sense, because of how vividly I remember the sound of the bullets ricocheting all around us. Damn dream logic trying to pull a fast one on me. Lol.) Basically the whole thing was faked, and we all had a good laugh about it. All was well.

[Edit: (I went through my work papers and found the notes that I scribbled down for this dream. I completely forgot to add this part but, after reading it I remember it again...)

At some point in this dream, my partner and I were in some tall, ancient building. I think it was the fact that I didn't remember running on the walls, in a previous dream, that sparked this - but I remember her hanging back while I had to do a Prince of Persia-type wall-run, in full SWAT gear. There was a huge pit and I had to run across the wall to get to a rope that was hanging down from the ceiling. Once I got on the rope it kind of descended with my weight, as if it was on a pulley or something, and dropped me to a lower platform. There, I had to hit a switch and then climb back up the rope, then swing back and forth on it to build up momentum before jumping off on an upswing, wall-running across the gap again, and back to the ledge where my partner was waiting. ]



*12/26/2008
"Incident At Gator Lake"*

I was lucid sometime around either the beginning of this dream, or a dream before it. I remember becoming lucid in a parking lot, and asking the DC who was with me (A real friend of mine. Can't remember who) what we should do with our lucidity. I tried _so damn hard_ to remember what the tasks of the month are, but I couldn't. All I could think of was the "Build a Snowman" and "Give a DC a Present" tasks, but knew they were previous tasks. Not able to think of the present task, we went off to find something to do.

Next thing I know, I was out at lake with Brian, Matt and a few others. (Not 100&#37; certain that these dreams were connected, but I'm pretty positive) All around - and in - this lake were castles and other medeival structures that people were touring, so the whole area was like a theme park or something. (Been noticing castles and such appearing more in my dreams. Will start trying to look for them as dream signs.) We were the only people on the lake that actually had jetskis (the stand-up kind) and we were just having a blast with them, hooking u-turns and just opening them all the way up, speeding on such a (relatively) small body of water. There was a dark corner of the lake which turned into a small river, through dense, jungle-like areas, which funneled out into a much larger lake or river, and we were all careful to stay away from it. We knew that there were gators in this lake, that hung out mostly in that area, but it didn't stop us from jet-skiing and boating in the water. Though I do remember being secretely horrified of falling off one of the jet-skis. Lol.

Some time later, we had to go. Matt and Brian went to go get the car, and I sat down in a lobby area, waiting. I had a bag with me that had comic books and some of my art supplies in it, and I began drawing. Some guy, sitting beside me, was a comic book fanatic and started going crazy over my art and the badass comics I had. We sat there and talked about comics for a while, and I forgot that I was supposed to go back up front after giving them a little time to get the car. I didn't really care, though, because I remember having to wait for them for like an hour, before coming to the lake, for something I actually _don't_ remember. (Lol.) So I just sat there and talked to the guy a bit more. Another Brian, from work, comes in and tells me to hurry up, because the other Brian is waiting for me at the car, and I finally get up to leave. On the way out, I noticed that the entire place was absolutely _crawling_ with gorgeous women. The majority of them were Latina, which implied that we were in some sort of South American (Or southern-North American - lol) tourist spot. I was practically tripping over myself, trying to check some of them out, on my way to the door.

Walking out of this place - which was open, over the lake, but enclosed, between the lake and the parking lot - was like walking through an airport terminal. Very modern and commercialized. I had to walk down two flights of stairs that were all surrounded by dark marble and glass. When I got down to the ground level, walking out through the glass, mall-type doors, I came across a little asian kid pretending to be Hiro Nakamura from _Heroes_. He was squinting his eyes like him, and I could tell he was trying to bend space/time. I thought it was kind of cute, and then turned to walk to the car. Ironically enough, I bumped into the _"real"_ Hiro Nakamura. He told me something important, but I can't remember what it was, and we started walking out to where I knew the car and my friends would be. Way out in front of us, down the line of cars, I see some kind of commotion. A fight or something? I can't tell what it is, but then I see a tiny woman hit the ground. A young girl is screaming, and the woman's body seems to be getting slowly dragged between two parked cars, by something I couldn't yet see. I could hear the woman screaming now, and the young girl came running toward us.

As she approached, we could see the girl was _completely_ covered in blood. It was running down her arms, and splashed all over the front of her dress. Her face and hair were soaked in it. She was screaming something like "It took it! That dog ran off with the baby!!," and was holding her hands out to us as she pled - as if to show a subconscious shock at being drenched in blood, while trying to convey her message. Apparently the dog had attacked the group and was wrestling the baby away from the lady, which is why we saw her being dragged. The rest of my friends suddenly came in view of the incident, as did a few other strangers. It was then that we saw a large, but boney, tan-colored dog running aimlessly through the parking lot. It's face, too, was covered in blood. Those with guns drew them, and started trying to take the dog down. I - somehow knowing it was there - ran to _my mom's_ car and grabbed her gun out of the glove box. The clip and gun were separated, and I popped the clip in, cocked it and ran back to help take the dog down, before it killed someone, or someone _else_. 

The police suddenly show up, and get a little nervous because I don't have a permit to carry a gun. They didn't really bother anyone, though, and seemed to appreciate the help in finding the dog. We were all allowed to search along with them, weapons drawn. At one point, I saw the dogs legs, standing under a truck. I quickly dropped down onto my stomach, drew a bead on the dog and fired. Or, rather, tried to fire. The gun just clicked in my hand. Someone else saw me and dropped down beside me to shoot at the dog, but he was too late, and the dog ran off just as the bullets whizzed passed him. I got up and pulled the clip out of my gun. 

Turns out, I had put it in backward.  ::doh:: 

Flipping it around, I went back in to join the chase for the dog. Don't remember anything after that. 

(I got up with the intention to come to DV, find out the tasks, and try a WBTB, but I ended up staying awake.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

God, I love WBTB (and melatonin)!  ::banana:: 

Huge post ahead:

[Here's the abridged version, for those who don't wanna read the whole thing: 
Lucid while in a boat. Went for a walk on water and flight. Tried to do Santa task but couldn't make it snow. Looked for sex. Created door/portal. Lost lucidity and regained numerous times. Met really hot girl who looked like Salma Hayek. Great lucid sex. Ended up back on the lake in a boat with her this time. She gets kidnapped. Fly to some huge mountain. Try to dodge an arrow at it kills her. Time rewinds. Save her this time but she gets shot in the hand instead. Went psycho-lucid-killer on the badguys, using TK.]

*12/27/2008
”Lakeview Lucidity”*

(I really brought lucidity back with a vengeance! I took some b6 and melatonin before bed, but then I woke up at 6, after ‘dreamless’ sleep, and came to browse DV for a little while. Knowing I had a few more hours to sleep, I turned on the brainflooder for a little while, popped _another_ melatonin and went back to bed. I couldn’t resist smoking a bowl, though, which may be why my recall is so shoddy (which seems a little ironic, considering the size of the post, but I know there is a lot I’m leaving out). The main factor, though, is probably just that this dream was so damn long. It just seemed to go on and on, and I kept losing and re-gaining lucidity, throughout. I tried, numerous times, to stop and run over the events that were happening in the dream, just so I could remember them all when I woke up, and I believe I got most of it. But there were some points where I was just like “There is no way in hell I’m going to remember all this,” and I just quit trying. Enough of that, though, and on to the dream…)

The first thing I remember is sitting in a boat, talking to someone. It was night time, and we were on a lake right outside of an apartment complex. Looking out over the water, toward the moon, I could see a bunch of alligators on top of the water. By on top, I mean literally - as in they were walking on top of the water, instead of just breaking the surface. I pointed this out to whoever was in the boat with me, which I think might have been Todd, and instantly realized I was dreaming. Though a little apprehensive about the pitch-black water around us, I stepped out of the boat and started walking across the water. Again, it felt like real water under my shoes, as if I wasn’t _standing_ on it, but more like floating with my feet just barely touching the surface. While standing on the water, I looked down at my hands to ground myself into the dream. My fingers looked like they were tied in knots. From there, I started flying, ascending over the lake and heading toward the apartments beside it. I went phasing through the walls and doors, trying to find something interesting to do. Nothing really seemed to come to mind, immediately, and then I thought of the Tasks of the Month. It still took me a moment to remember what the tasks were, but I remembered that one of them was to ride on Santa’s sleigh. Heading outside, I flew up to the roof, which was actually quite tough to land on because it had one of those high-angled, church-type rooftops, and my feet kept trying to slide down it. I got to the top, though, and looked out over the lake.

It was dark out, but a pretty clear night. And warm. It didn’t seem very Christmas-y, and I really wanted to set the mood, if I was going to try to summon Santa and/or his sleigh. I began to visualize winds coming in from my right, and a blanket of snow streaming down over the grass and dark water of the lake. The winds slowly began to pick up, and I was sort of directing it in as if I was using telekinesis. I would focus on drawing it in from the right, inhaling and tensing a bit as I drew my hands from right to left. Then, relaxing, I sifted my hands back over to the right again, then drawing back to the left while ‘pulling’ the wind across the scene. I could hear waves being born on the lake, growing with intensity, the more I tried to pull the snow and winds in. All I was able to get were a few dashes of white on the dark surfaces beneath me. No true snow storm. Finally, I figured that I was using up too much energy in trying to do this, and I wanted to have some fun with this lucid before it was over. After a few more tries I gave up, and floated back down off the roof.

Wandering aimlessly, trying to think of something epic to do, I began to get a little…anxious…and wondered if I had time for a quickie, and if I could pull one off without waking up. I started phasing in and out of the apartments again, looking for a hot DC chick to have sex with. Going through one of the hallways, I came across a group of roughneck-looking guys with a basketball. They were coming my way and I just didn’t feel like dealing with them so, when they got within range, I just jumped up and hovered over them, touching down lightly, behind them, as they passed. They all turned around and looked at me in shock, and I just kept on going, trying to find a good lucid lay. I had no luck, though. All of the apartments were more or less abandoned. I did come across one heavyset man that was cleaning one of the apartments. A bit curious as to how he would answer, I asked him - as if he were a separate entity from myself - to tell me something about the universe. I can’t remember what he answered or what, exactly, I asked him.  :Sad: 

Phasing through objects seemed to get harder. I was beginning to get ‘stuck’ in things and really have to push my way through them. I thought there had to be a better way of getting around. I didn’t want to try spinning, since that usually makes the whole thing deteriorate and puts me at the risk of waking up, so I wanted to try another way. I remembered the ‘door’ method I used back in my “Water Dragon” dream, and decided to give it a shot. I put my hand down on the carpet and visualized a thin plank of wood materializing beneath my palm. A long, translucent strip came into view, beneath my hand, as if I was pressing it down into the floor. The strip gained solidity, to where it was no longer see-through, and I pulled my hand upward, the strip elongating into a brown wooden door. When the door was as tall as I was, I let it go, and it stood there in front of me. Before I really had time to suggest to myself what I wanted to find behind the door, I absent-mindedly reached out and opened it, already beginning to step through. 

I was now in someone else’s house and was surrounded by a Spanish family. It was daytime now, and the sun shone in through the windows. I don’t remember _exactly_ when, but it was sometime around here that I first lost lucidity. There was an adorable little baby boy, with a little beanie on, and I picked him up and sat down in a chair with him on my lap. Immediately, it was if I had been a friend of the family for a long time. I started rocking the chair, holding the baby, and he began dozing off. I don’t remember if I met the girl first, or became lucid again first, but – somewhere around here – I realized I was dreaming again. Don’t know if anything triggered it or if it was spontaneous. There was now a girl there who looked just like a young Salma Hayek hanging around, and I immediately gravitated toward her. (I just saw her on Punk’d yesterday. Good gawd.  ::smitten:: ) I just hung out with her for a while, without really turning it into anything overtly sexual. She had to do something for her family involving tending to bees and wasps, and I helped her with that. I wasn’t afraid of the insects because I kept reminding myself it was a dream. Otherwise, I probably would have been terrified. Lol. She was really shy and reserved at first, which actually made me even more attracted to her, but she warmed up to me pretty quickly. 

Next thing I know, we were waking up in an elegant, white room with two large beds. In the other bed was some huge guy, passed out. Her roommate or something I’m guessing. Don’t know exactly. We were both naked and she carried the white sheet with her as she got up and went over toward the bathroom. I followed her and walked up behind her, sliding my arms around her and kissing her neck while I talked to her. She seemed to forget her original reason for getting up as I guided her over to a short countertop, somewhat sit/standing against it, pulling her back against me.(<--_So_ awesome that I found such an accurate picture. Heh.) I could tell she was getting hot, the way she leaned her head back into me while I kissed her neck. My hands traced down her stomach and played along her pelvis. They started to go lower and she kind of shifted, apprehensively. I backed off a little and kept kissing her neck and shoulder. Obviously feeling the intoxication, she was a little more inviting, the next time my hand fell between her legs. She reached back, between our bodies, and took hold of me - rubbing and feeling me get harder in her hand. Then, she arched her back and pulled me down beneath her, sitting back and pushing me inside her from behind, my hand still working around front. As we had sex, I periodically looked over her shoulder, seeing that the DC - who was supposed to be sleeping - was now _pretending_ to be asleep, and failing miserably. I could see him watching us through squinted eyes, not sure whether or not she noticed. I didn’t really care, though, knowing this was just a dream. The sex was great, though. Hot shit. 

Around here, the dreaming became really erratic. I kept changing scenes and losing – then regaining - lucidity. Periodically, I would stop and try to remember everything that happened in the dream, starting back from being in the boat. Then, I would find myself somewhere/sometime else, and lose lucidity all over again. At one point, I was back at the lake, in the boat. I was with ‘Salma,’ this time, and we were just rowing along aimlessly. We were talking about something and something triggered some clarity. It hit me in the middle of a sentence and – though I forgot how the sentence began – my last few words were “…because this is still just a dream!” I was lucid again. I started to fly like I had in the beginning, since it was just so much damn fun. I went up really high and then free-fell down toward the lake. Just before impact I braced myself and focused on not entering the water. Instead, I hit the water like it was a water bed, sinking just a bit and jiggling around on the surface. 

‘Salma’ and I hung out and, sometime after this, she ended up getting kidnapped. I had to fly to some far off place to get the guys that had her, and I remember streaking across a large city at night. Before I knew it, I was ascending some high, rocky tower and flying was getting more and more difficult. I was starting to just hover for a while and descend. So, I stuck to jumping great lengths and climbing the mountainous tower on hand at foot. It was really intense, because large pieces of stone kept crumbling under my weight and dropping down to the earth far below. Lucid or not, I didn’t like how little control I had, and being so high made me a bit nervous. I made my way into the tower through a tiny opening in its face. Inside, I chased down the guys that had ‘Salma,’ and got her back. One of the men shot at me with a crossbow, and I was able to jump aside just as the arrow went passed me…right into ‘Salma’s’ back, killing her. 

Immediately (and involuntarily, actually) I was able to somehow rewind the scene. The villain drew the crossbow again and fired. This time I tried to catch the arrow. I was only able to grab the back end of the shaft, though, and the arrow was deflected slightly; away from ‘Salma’s’ back, and stabbing her, instead, in the hand. 

After this, I turned the tables on the villains. My dream control increased significantly, just out of annoyance, and I was able to easily fly again. I rose up from the ground with my arms at my sides, pretty pissed off at this confrontation. Slowly, I began flying after them as they ran, stalking them, picking them up with telekinesis and throwing them all over the hallways. I don’t remember exactly what I ended up doing to them in the end, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/28/2008
Frag:*
I was back on the old dirt-bike trail, where Regal Pointe apartments are now. We had some huge jumps set up and we were just ripping them up like crazy. After some time (and a few crashes) I realized that crashing didn't actually hurt. (Though I couldn't figure out _why_, of course.) After this, I began going pretty insane on the jumps, doing 360's in mid-air and whatnot. I took a few spills but it never actually hurt, so I just kept on going.



*12/29/2008*
Don't remember a damn thing. Something about driving somewhere with somebody...I think...I dunno... ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/02/2009
”From Dusk ‘til Dawn of the Dead”*

(I don’t remember very much of this one, but it was pretty wild. I watched [i]"Let the Right One In" last night which, I'm sure, prompted the vampire theme.)
I was with a group of maybe 10 people, and we were all staying in some sort of hotel or apartments or something. During our stay, we hear about this crazy virus that is going around. It is turning people into “bloodthirsty psychos” (or something just as vague), causing them to turn on the people around them. The virus eventually made its way into our building and people became infected, turning into some wicked, zombie/vampire hybrid things. There were different “types” of them. Some were weaker and didn’t really appear all that human. They were slow and lanky. Others were more like vampires, sleek and human-looking – strong and fast. People were turning and/or dying left and right and it soon became a survival-horror type of situation.

There was a safe room in the building which had a lot of weapons, so we all were able to stock up. I had a large-caliber pistol that had some sort of infrared HUD instead of a conventional scope. Afterward, it was pretty much every man or woman for his/herself. It basically had the feel of movies like Saw or House on Haunted Hill, where alliances are formed with strangers, backs are stabbed, and the whole ordeal had a very claustrophobic feeling to it since it took place through the small hallways and tiny rooms. At one point, though, we were all in a _huge_ room that seemed like a warehouse of sorts. It had rows upon rows of high, sectional shelves. There was a huge battle in there (as it was now all of the humans left in the hotel vs. the rapidly growing number of the infected), and these vampire-things could crawl along the walls and scurry up and over the shelves with ease, able to get the drop on us humans, a lot easier than we could on them. We found out that we could only kill them by shooting them in the head. 

They pretty much kept their human appearances, aside from more fierce eyes and fangs, and they kept their human behavior, but each person that turned became immediately power-drunk, so when they talked, they were all very arrogant and sadistic – savoring the moment every time they tore a person to shreds or drank them dry. There was a woman, a little older than me, who had come with our group. She and I had been doing a lot of talking before everything happened, and had seemed to be getting pretty close. But I remember her stalking me in the big warehouse/room. She landed in front of me, wearing a long dress and smeared in blood. She started taunting me - grinning a fanged grin and saying something or other, walking toward me in a deliberately seductive manner. Don’t know what though, or what happened at that point. All I know is that there were now only a few of us humans left

Later, moving back through the rooms and hallways, I tried to take out this one “guy” with my pistol, everything was frantic and I couldn’t get a clear shot on his head. I kept hitting him in places like his stomach and chest, and he just kept staggering a little, before righting himself. When I had him stunned, I ran out of his sight and jumped out onto a window sill, lowering myself beneath it and hanging on. I watched myself now in third-person, seeing the window over the top of my head. Through it, I saw two more humans come through a door, running right into the vampire I was trying to kill, and both getting slaughtered and sucked on by him. 

Finally, the ordeal spilled outside of the building. We had come to find that, behind this building was an _enormous_ hive of these creatures – caves that were carved into the large canyon right at the building’s back side. (Just like the pyramid type of structure behind the bar on _From Dusk ‘Til Dawn_). We had to descend down these cascading layers of caverns, on ropes. Dropping into a dark pit at night (Why? I dunno.). There was a big showdown of sorts, down there, but I really don’t remember any of it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/03/2009
Frag:*
All I remember is looking in the fridge for beer and seeing two huge cans of Budweiser that I didn't remember being there, earlier. I didn't think too much of it and just figured they were someone else's, so I grabbed a regular can of Natty and went on about my business.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/04/2008
"The Golem"*

This is actually little more than a fragment. The only thing I really remember is that I was fighting a golem. I had this mythical, legendary sledgehammer/axe (much like Thor's), which had a telescopic handle that could lengthen and shorten. The weapon was _massive_, and seemed that would be absolutely impossible to lift in real life. I don't remember much about the fight except one part where he grabbed me by my shoulder, from behind, and tried to throw me. I did some awesome back flip out of his grip and over his own shoulder, landing behind him and smashing him in the back with the hammer. We had been fighting outside, for the most part, but this particular part of the fight was in my room. It was really surreal - the way I did the flip. There was hardly any room between the top of the golem and the top of my room, and I was just barely able to slide between his shoulder and my spinning ceiling fan.

----------


## Caradon

Just read that long Lucid you had. That sounded like so much fun.  ::lol::  At the peeping DC during the sex scene. Cool how the scene repeated for you at the end, giving you a chance to save her.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Just read that long Lucid you had. That sounded like so much fun.  At the peeping DC during the sex scene. Cool how the scene repeated for you at the end, giving you a chance to save her.



Hey, Caradon! Always good to see you, man.

Yeah, that lucid was great (and long overdue. Heh). I've been noticing that I've been "rewinding" a lot of my dreams lately (whether voluntarily or involuntarily), doing the whole deja vu thing.  ::cooler:: 


*01/05/2008
Frag:*
All I remember is kicking peoples' asses at Guitar Hero.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Haven't been sleeping very much _at all_ lately, so my dreams have been kind of fading away, right after I wake up. I've still be writing down what I remember, though.)

*01/06/2009
Frag:*
We were planning some prank to scare some people so, out on a road that winded through some woods, we laid out the scene of a _massive_ car accident. (I was watching _Scare Tactics_ and _Cabin Fever_ before bed.) There was an old man, in particular, that didn’t take kindly to our scaring him, thinking that he’d come across a horrific, unattended, multi-car accident, where body parts (props) littered the ground, and cars were practically ripped in half and folded around trees. He was so upset, after finding out that it was all staged, that he turned completely psycho, found our camp, and tried to kill us – effectively turning our situation into a slasher flick.



*01/07/2009
Frag:*
Sebastian was living back in my old house. His room was where my parents’ room was, and my room was where it usually is. He had a couple of guns that he was showing me, stashed away in his drawer. There were two automatic pistols and a shotgun. I picked up the shotgun, cracked it open and then snapped it back together. Putting it down, I checked out the pistols, one of which was seemingly nicer than the other. It looked like a Glock and had a flashlight attachment and a very large clip. I kept trying to get him to sell it to me, in installments, and started walking around with it. He said he wasn’t gonna do it, but I kept giving him shit. I remember Cierra had come passed us while we were standing in the hallway, just as I was checking the gun. I snapped the clip back in and kind of hid it off to the side, so she didn’t notice it. Sebastian finally said that he would let me take the gun home, and make payments on it, if I drew something awesome for him.



*01/08/2009
Frag:*
There was so much going on in this dream, and it all just slipped away within minutes of waking up, no matter how hard I tried to get it back.)
The only thing I really remember is having a jetpack on my back and chasing someone through the skies of a city, scaling up beside one of the skyscrapers.

----------


## Adam24

> My dream control increased significantly, just out of annoyance, and I was able to easily fly again. I rose up from the ground with my arms at my sides, pretty pissed off at this confrontation. Slowly, I began flying after them as they ran, stalking them, picking them up with telekinesis and throwing them all over the hallways. I dont remember exactly what I ended up doing to them in the end, though.



hahaha, what you mean is you killed them in a mass murdering kinda of way but dont want to tell any one  ::roll::

----------


## DreamQueen

Wow! I love the long LD you had at #1141. What a fantastic dream. Agree with Caradon.. that's so cool how you were somehow able to rewind the dream and save the damsel in distress and also so funny how the DC was perving on your shag hehe  ::o: 

I'd love to have a long LD like that. So far my longest has been about 8 minutes  ::sunflower::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> hahaha, what you mean is you killed them in a mass murdering kinda of way but dont want to tell any one



LOL. Sssshhhhhh! Don't tell anyone!  :paranoid: 





> Wow! I love the long LD you had at #1141. What a fantastic dream. Agree with Caradon.. that's so cool how you were somehow able to rewind the dream and save the damsel in distress and also so funny how the DC was perving on your shag hehe 
> 
> I'd love to have a long LD like that. So far my longest has been about 8 minutes



Yeah, just the idea of that guy pretending to be asleep so he could watch us have sex was hilarious. Rofl. And, hey, you can do a lot in an LD in 8 minutes!  ::wink::  Keep it up! I'm sure you'll get some longer ones. If you need any advice, don't hesitate to ask, and I'll help out however I can.

And thanks for stopping in to my journal, you two!  ::content:: 

I've had a couple of dreams in the past couple of days, but I've been too busy to type them out. I've been jotting down some notes on whatever I could remember, while at work. I'll try to type them out here, later today.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oh, man. I just woke up from the most awesome, two-part, balls-out-brawling lucid!  :Boxing: 

I'm going to try to set aside time to get my journal caught up, just so I can log this one. It was really long, and I was surprised I remembered so much of it. Just my notes take up half a page. Heh.

...Oh...and it seems that Freddy Kruger lied to me, all those dreams ago, about being my "dream guide" and being on my side (he even referenced his telling me that, in this dream. It was pretty funny, actually). I'll try to get caught up right after work.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Had some time before work, so typed as much as I could, real quick.)


*01/12/2009
Frag:*
First I was on a trampoline in someone’s back yard, trying to do b-twists. Then we were in some house with all kinds of crazy, paranormal shit going on. It turned out that there were demons in the house, and a small group of people and I had to fight them off. It had gotten dark out, and the fight ended up outside. I helped someone perform some kind of lighting spell and lightning shot down from the sky and struck the ground where all of these demons (in physical form) were. It then webbed outward and connected all of them together, frying and disintegrating them all at once.


*01/13/2009
"The Dirty Dating Game"*

I was with Todd and Brian, pulling up at some game spot and getting out of the car. I remember telling Todd something about how I just wasn’t a phone person, and I hated how people call you up out of nowhere, with nothing to say, and expect you to carry the conversation. Inside this multi-sports center/gym, there was some kind of matchmaker game going on, where I had to compete with this other dude – a huge, admittedly handsome, black football player – to win over this really cute girl. I never actually did that bad in the events but, ever since we’d gotten started, it just seemed that she was already unshakably drawn to him. After a while of competing in futility, I figured it wasn’t worth the effort, and went off to do my own thing. I ended up throwing on some kickboxing gear and went over to a padded area to practice. There was a big – but more fat than muscle – white guy that wanted to spar. We sparred for a while and I was making some amazing blocks. I kept trying to sweep his leg, but couldn’t seem to get my rotation right.


*01/16/2009
Frag:*
Was hanging out in a house with some of the people from work. We were all drinking and taking turns doing karaoke (lol). I was trying to find the song _Respiration_ on her computer, but it kept fucking up for no reason. It would let me find the remix, but not the original song. Every time I tried to go to the original song, the computer would freeze and give me error messages, and that was the only song I wanted to do.



*01/18/2009*
(just notes. Will expand later)
Dream: Walking in tunnel with cierra. Lights mostly off. Went to see what we couldsee. Doors to police station. She wanted to go in. Police station branched out into huge auditorium. Presidential thing. John Kerry. Climbed wall and sat to watch show. Suddenly roof-less. Mom and Jim there. Single dad sitting next to me. Friendly. Naked woman on swing over our heads. Trying to take picture. Missed cause camera wasn't working. Got a tiny bit of video. Actually met her after show. Walked around what was now like a park. Still naked and druuuuunk. Good times. Helped her in or out of her harness. Making out later, against a wall. Pretty much together after. Went to a store. She went in to use the bathroom. I used the other. Young girl came in to use the bathroom. Insisted even though I was already in there.
Later, driving motorcycles with Todd. Awesome bikes. Doing indos. At home. Bike weaving through cars past house. Strange green tether from driveway to tree.


*Dream (Frag) Two: (FA)*
I woke up in bed, and looked down to see a small, light green snake crawling on my arm. I reach out and grabbed it and it immediately started trying to bite me. It was snapping at me too much for me to hold if off much longer, so I ripped the head off to kill it. The body kept trying to strike me, butting at my arm in convulsions that only evidenced that the whole thing was actually still alive. I threw it off of me as quickly as a could get rid of it. It was pretty fuckin freaky.



*01/19/2008
"Sword-sparring with Todd"*

Todd and I were in his back yard, sparring by the pool. We were using real swords, but being very careful not to cut each other. At first, it started off slowly, as if just playfully parrying blades, but then it escalated into this fast-paced, masterful swordplay. Todd was holding two swords, one of which had a transparent, crystal handle. I had a single katana, but was holding the sheath - hand at about mid-staff - as a defensive weapon. We both had our blades turned the opposite way, so that we would only be able to hit each other with the flat sides of the weapons. We were both moving like experts, though, being extremely careful not to cut each other, while pulling off some awesome moves. I remember rotating my sword in a figure 8, with my wrist, and doing full body-spin attacks and whatnot. I would whirl my sheath around in front of me, periodically, sometimes stretching it out either horizontal or vertically to block two different attacks, from both of his swords, at the same time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/21/2009
Dream One (a):
“Get Some!”*

(This dream was amazing. I’d fallen asleep in my computer chair ( ::roll:: ), and when I woke up, it was about 3am. I figured I could do a WBTB, and so I hung out for a few minutes and then went to bed, auto-suggesting that I would realize when I’m dreaming.) 

I was in someone’s apartment with a group of people. I don’t remember what happened in the very beginning, but I soon began to suspect I was dreaming. I walked over to the window and put my hand on it. It resisted at first, but soon it bubbled outward and my hand began to phase through it. I now knew I was dreaming and put my other arm up, pushing out and walking through the glass. Outside, it was a bit overcast, and I just kind of looked around for something to do. I knew, immediately, that I didn’t know what the Tasks were, this month, so I just tried to think of anything fun to do. (I kept looking down at my hands, all throughout this dream, which grounded me perfectly - and kept me from slipping out of the dream prematurely - many times. I also began singing that “Dreaming” song, by some female artist I can’t remember, quietly to myself, so my mind wouldn’t wander from the knowledge that I _was_ dreaming.) 

I walked over to a small pond and brought my hands down by my knees, I then whipped them up over my head, trying to force a telekinetic jet of water to shoot up from the pond. It didn’t work, though. I then focused my mind on the surface again, pushing my hands slowly out in front of me, like I was pushing a wall. A small hemi-sphere of water began denting inward as I pushed the surface of the pond down into itself. Nothing else to do was really coming to mind, aside from a few lucid tricks, so I decided to go see what the DC’s I’d been hanging out with were up to. I walked back to the apartment and went inside. There were two really cute girls and a couple of guys in there, and I just chilled for a bit and waited to see if anything interesting would come up. Later, the girls were making some cake in the kitchen, and the rest of us were passing through, periodically, just doing whatever else it was that we were doing. I stopped by one of the DC girls and just reached out and grabbed a huge handful of her ass, kinda pushing her up against the table. She turned around and we immediately started making out. We moved from the kitchen and into the living room and were about to just have sex on the floor. The other girl came in, and she was the _really_ hot one, so I shifted from the other one to her, and was about to have sex with her instead, but when she started to take off her shirt, I saw that she actually had _six_ boobs, instead of two. ( ::shock:: ) They looked more like dog nipples than human. She also had a _huge_ bit of stitch-work running down the side of her body, as if she had been ripped apart and laced back together. Needless to say, I went back to the girl I was already with and finished up. 

Later, it had gotten dark and we went outside. There was a guy lying in the street by a van, and a bunch of onlookers standing around him. The guy had gotten the top half of his head chopped off, as if he’d been visited by Sylar, from _Heroes_. There was blood all over the concrete. A frightened woman in the crowd asked “Who did this?!” And someone else replied, “The Devil! It was the Devil!” By this time, fresh out of other ideas, I was in the mood for a good fight. I pushed through the crowd and said, “The Devil? Where is he? Which way did he go?” Then, I heard this loud, maniacal, almost demonic laughter coming from one of the balconies high above me. The man beside me pointed up and said “There! He went up there!” I looked up and saw a dark balcony. It was somehow more ominous than any of the others around it, and just seemed to scream evil. (It was like as if it was Halloween and none of the other balconies were decorated, but you just _knew_ this one had a kickass haunted house inside of it, though I couldn’t see anything inside.) I jumped in the air and tried flying up to the balcony as everyone around me watched. I kept falling a few feet short, though, and would start sinking back to the ground. I tried over and over, but just couldn’t get up there. Finally, as if accommodating me, a large group of monsters of all type jumped down from the balcony and landed all around me. I don’t remember exactly what they looked like, but I know that they were all varied, and I believe they were all either famous movie monsters or just some of them were. I began to square off with a few of them and wondered, because of their numbers, if this was going to be a little more challenging than I thought. 

Suddenly, I heard the laughing again, and looked over to one side. Walking toward me, through a break in the ring of monsters - and using his same old “damn I’m awesome” type of stride, with his hat brim low and his gloved hand held out to one side - was Freddy Krueger. He was grinning from ear to ear, of course (as usual) and I could tell he wasn’t here to make good on the promise he’d made in the last dream we'd met. He was here to kick my ass, with the aid of these other monsters. I said to him, “I thought you said you were going to _help_ me when I needed you, from now on.” He just kept walking toward me, grinning, and said “Yeah…I know…I’m a real asshole, aren’t I?” He then raised his bladed glove and launched himself at me. 

I grabbed his arm by the wrist and spun him around, throwing him one way as the rest of the monsters jumped in at me. The fight was absolutely insane. I was moving so fast, trying to keep from getting grabbed or slashed by them. I kept trying to use energy attacks, but they weren’t working quite right. I did get a couple of telekinetic “pushes” to work, and there was one time where I squared off with Freddy and I brought one hand to the side, igniting it with a large flame over my palm. Freddy actually did the same, matching me, and we threw fireballs at each other at the same time, both of us dodging the other’s attack. The monster horde closed in on me again, and it was more close-quarters melee. It got so fast and intense that I eventually felt the dream’s stability slipping from me.

(I woke up from the dream and immediately tried to jump back into it. Staying completely still, I fell back asleep.)


*Dream One (b):*
I was back in the apartment complex, and it was daytime again. I was with some of the people I had been with earlier, back in the apartment, and we were in a car that was backing out of a parking space. My ‘friends’ were telling me something about how people were talking about what I’d done (fighting off the monsters, earlier), and telling me that I was something of a neighborhood hero. Right around here, I was suddenly hit with the notion I was dreaming again. I lifted my arms up and stood up in the back seat, phasing the top half of my body through the car’s ceiling. I stood there, looking at my hands and trying to ground myself into the dream, while trying to think of something to do with lucidity while I had it. 

Someone grabbed me from below, and when I looked back down, it seemed we now had a sunroof that I was standing through, instead of having just phased intangibly though the rooftop. They told me to watch out, because I was something of a target. I knew immediately that my ‘heroics’ earlier had proven me as something of a threat to the neighborhood gang(s). (Just one of those things where you suddenly “know” something, without it being explained in detail. I still don’t know if it was a single gang or just all of the neighborhood thugs together.) Just as he said this, I looked up at the grid of balconies and, from one, a lone rocket came streaking down toward me – proving, immediately, that the neighborhood gang(s) was heavily armed. I instinctively threw up my hands and tried to make a sort of ki force-field to block the rocket, but I wasn’t able to ‘materialize’ it. The rocket slipped right passed my hands – where the energy sphere was supposed to deflect it - and dropped right inside the sunroof of the car. I braced myself for the explosion, wondering, momentarily, if it would hurt. The rocket exploded, and it felt like harsh slap to my lower-right side. 

Still in commission, I levitated upward, out of what was left of the sunroof, arms out to either side. Machine gun fire erupted from all angles, and I slowly lowered myself to the ground in front of the car which burned with all of my ‘friends’ inside. Far enough from the actual buildings to see where most of the gunfire was coming from, I held one palm up in front of me. Most of the gunfire seemed to be drawn to my palm, where it ricocheted off of my hand with just the slightest twinge of pain. It was a steady stream of bullets that I deflected, wheeling my arm slightly left and right, up and down, to block the firing from multiple directions. The thugs started streaming out toward me, at street level, and I started moving in toward them, in turn. I kept a hand out in front of me, at first, blocking the ongoing, rapid fire. I stalked them all down, closing my hand and grabbing a collection of bullets that had stopped against my palm. I then slung my arm out and killed one of the shooters with the mass of spent bullet tips. (I remember doing that in a previous dream, too, some time ago.) After a while, I stopped blocking with my hand at all, and I just let the bullets slam into me, wherever they would, and it felt like someone throwing pebbles at me – annoying, but ultimately ineffective. I could feel them hitting my chest, head and back, but I just kept on moving forward like I was Superman. I walked a few of them down, killing them either by hand or with telekinesis, and the rest of them scattered away from me.

There was a short time lapse, and all was calm once again. I was in another one of the apartments, along with a really cute, older Spanish woman. Her toddler son was playing in the room, and I just kind of sat there and watched them interact for a moment. She was telling me about how my “neighborhood hero” status had skyrocketed, after the ‘gang-war’ incident, and about how I’d brought a long-awaited peace to the complex. I believe we made out for a short while, after that, and the dream began unraveling again. When it was too far gone, I decided to let it go and just let myself wake up.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

You the man Oneironnaut! I thought for a moment you were gonna do the Neo bullet stop with your hand, but catching them and rethrowing them is good too.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You the man Oneironnaut! I thought for a moment you were gonna do the Neo bullet stop with your hand, but catching them and rethrowing them is good too.



You know what? I'm going to try that! Heh. It seems like my first instinct is always to just let the bullets hit me and deflect, but I've never actually tried to stop them with my mind, before they even got to me. I hope I can remember to give it a shot, next time I'm lucid and getting shot at.  ::cooler::

----------


## Yosemine

I'm not even going to lie when I say those last two dreams were probably the coolest dreams I have ever read. I really love your writing style; it's simple to understand and has enough detail to give us a good picture of what's happening without overloading on it. I'm pretty interested in the topic of "dream pain" also, and find it cool that being shot felt like pebbles thrown at you. Loved it (and the six boobs was funny).

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm not even going to lie when I say those last two dreams were probably the coolest dreams I have ever read. I really love your writing style; it's simple to understand and has enough detail to give us a good picture of what's happening without overloading on it. I'm pretty interested in the topic of "dream pain" also, and find it cool that being shot felt like pebbles thrown at you. Loved it (and the six boobs was funny).



Hey, Yosemine! Thanks, man. I'm glad you enjoyed reading them. I've said this a few times, but sometimes I wonder if I write my dreams out a little too much to hold any reader's attention, so it's always nice to know that people actually enjoy reading through them. Heh. I've found the dream pain aspect really fascinating too. It's like my mind always gives me enough pain to remind me when something is uncomfortable, but it hardly ever moves into the realm of sheer pain (unless the dream is extraordinarily vivid).

----------


## Man of Steel

Freaking awesome dreams, as per usual, man. You seroiusly have the most badass dreams posted on the forums, I think.  ::chuckle:: 

 ::ninja:: 

 :poof:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Freaking awesome dreams, as per usual, man. You seroiusly have the most badass dreams posted on the forums, I think.



Thanks, MoS-man!  ::cooler:: 

I do often find myself thankful of the crazy shit my subconscious throws at me.  :smiley:  Always entertaining. Heh.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/23/2009
"Submissive Stranger"*

I was walking around my old neighborhood, really late at night. I went over to the conjoined neighborhood and saw a cute girl, around my age, getting out of a car with an old, fat, pretty sloppily dressed man. He was groping the hell out of her, as they walked toward what I guess was his townhouse, and she did _not_ look like she was enjoying it. She was being submissive to him, for some reason, though. As he ushered her toward the door, she caught a glimpse of me walking in their direction. The guy was just _all_ over her, and he kept getting in the way of her gaze, but she practically broke her neck trying to keep looking back at me with eyes that seemed to scream "I would _much_ rather be going with you than this pig!" There was something going on, and it didn't seem right at all. 

When they went inside, the door remained cracked, and I moved up closer to it. They moved to one of the back rooms, and I eased the front door open and stepped inside. I didn't feel right about just leaving the situation, because it felt like this girl might actually be in some kind of trouble. I moved closer to the room door, which also remained cracked, and peeked inside. The older man was just all over her, and she just kinda sat there, flaccid, letting him kiss and grope all over her. She still had the same look of uncomfortable submission on her face. Then, she caught another glimpse of me through the doorway and her eyes widened. 

I moved across the hall, closer to another, dark room, and continued to listen. She finally spoke up and asked the guy to go to the kitchen for something. It seemed apparent to me that she was using this as a distraction. I ducked into the room nearest me, and the guy came out of the other, moving the opposite way, toward the front of the home, where the kitchen was. As soon as he left the room, the girl quietly crept out of the room she was in and came into the room I was in. Wasting no words, she immediately threw herself at me and began kissing me. We sat on the bed for a moment, and started whispering to each other. I don't remember if she told me exactly what was going on between them, but she pleaded to me to help her get out of the house and away from the creepy old fat man. 

The last thing I remember is the sound of the man walking down the hallway toward the rooms. I don't know how (or if) we actually got out of there without a confrontation.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Something about being in a bar and playing the guitar with some people. I think it was James and Dave, from work, but I'm not sure.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/24/2009
"Lucifer's Ascent: the Fall of Jason Voorhees"*

(Another Jason Voorhees dream. I have the thread about the new _Friday the 13th_ movie, and watching _13: Fear is Real_ - along with some B6 - to thank for this one, I'm sure. It's funny how he and Freddy often seem to show up within a few days of each other, in my dreams. This one was very intense and erratic, but I also went to be a bit drunk, so I'm having trouble piecing everything together.) Jason was just a fucking unstoppable force in this dream. I believe the dream started off as me watching the new (as yet unreleased) _Friday the 13th_ movie. Then, it became as if I was the disembodied camera, and I was watching all the mayhem from moving points in space. I watched him pick apart the group of kids, till there was one cute black girl left (who reminded me of the girl who survived the "sacrifice ceremony" thing on _13_, last night). I - as the camera - followed her around as she ran for her life through this huge building. Jason was just stomping after her with a heavy, not-quite-running stride. The girl came to a door and opened it, and inside was the hacked up, dismembered remains of her, once-attractive white friend. (Heh. Typical slasher flick. All the girls are hot. Lol.) The body was cut up into pieces about as big as a thigh and were hung up for display. It kinda reminded me of the scene in _House on Haunted Hill_, where Bridget Wilson gets killed the same way. 

Moving on, frantically, she broke out of the building with Jason right on her ass, running across field that led into the woods. I followed her panicked sprint at a low angle, and then suddenly seemed to actually be running behind her. I was then pulled _into_ the scene, following this girl to safety. Just in these dark woods, there was an old, run-down (Fuckin spooky-looking) cabin. The girl had the bright idea to run inside it. I ran around it, seeing if there was anything other than just woods behind it. I found a barbed wire fence, and was about to spring over it, when I noticed another guy come up beside me and jump over the fence before I did. I didn't remember this guy from earlier, and I had no idea where he came from.

(The next part was _really_ chaotic, and I really don't remember it all that well.) There was some kind on final showdown with Jason in the small field on the other side of this fence, after I climbed over. I remember running and ducking and trying my damnedest to dodge his knife (I think) attacks. _Another_ unfamiliar guy was there, and saying something about being Lucifer. He didn't really seem all that threatening at the time, though. He and the guy that had jumped the fence before me were having their own game of cat and mouse. It was like our two stories just kind of crossed at this point. We ended up killing Jason (somehow - I actually don't remember how he died or who was involved). When he died, his blood began pouring out of him and just flooding over the grass, making a massive pool of what looked like black tar, that spread out in a way that seemed it would never stop. The other guy that was being chased actually ended up falling in the expanding puddle, and he disappeared beneath the surface as if it was the ocean. "Lucifer's" interests shifted suddenly, and he began laughing maniacally and ranting about how he was actually after Jason's blood, and we just helped him get it. He implied that the blood would make him "whole" or "stronger" or something, and then he jumped in, himself. (I remember someone's hand shooting out of the ground and grabbing someone else - some time around here - but nothing about who did what.)

Slowly, he emerged, looking all the more sinister. I believe he had on different clothes. He was definitely wearing red, but I can't remember if he had the same thing on or not. Staying away from the slowly-slowly spreading puddle, the girl and I just kind of watched this guy at first, not quite knowing what to make of it. He gave a short speech about something, and then these long tendrils just shot out of his body in all directions. They were like roots/tentacles. They snaked around crazily for a moment, and then some of them began making their way to us. We broke out, running into the woods with these thick, branch-like tentacles crawling after us.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/25/2009*
Nada.  ::thumbdown:: 
Hardly any sleep last night.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Pretty big update:


*01/26/2009
"Taken"*

There was a girl that I was with, earlier in this dream. Sometime later, she ended up getting kidnapped by some people in a helicopter, and taken to the top of a massive mountain/fortress, guarded - base to summit - by an army of God knows what. It ended up being up to me to go save her. Once I got there, I knew I couldn't just go through the tunnels that were carved into the mountain, because it would be me against hundreds, maybe more. So, I did the only thing I could: I scaled the outside of the mountain, _Cliffhanger_-style. There were nothing but very narrow ledges and holes to climb with, but I finally got to the highest point I could, I found a tunnel that led inside. Once inside, I did my best to sneak around without being spotted, but it was only a matter of time before I was discovered by a horde of henchmen. This led to a massive, all-on-one battle. I ended up with two swords, though I don't know how I got them, and was fighting my way through the other swordsmen. I don't remember how, but one of them actually began to turn to my side, and helped me fight the others off. I don't remember if I ever got to the girl or not.



*01/27/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I remember walking down Michelle's mom's walkway, out in Marathon, and there were two alligators along the path that I had to step around.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was a ninja, and there was some huge plot going on. Don't remember what it was about. I was in a room with some sort of device that had crystals all over it. It was like a puzzle or something. There was a group of soldiers or something trying to get at it. At one point, I remember sliding down a banister, on my feet, and jumping over a huge pit to reach the platform where the crystals were. On the platform, I fought off some guy and then began working the crystal/puzzle/thing. Don't remember much of this one at all.



*01/28/2009
Dream One:
"Cypher"*

I was in a large office building with a bunch of strangers. I think Nicole (from work) was there also. Most of the people there were all around our age, and were into hip-hop, so we were all going outside to battle. (Why we went outside to rhyme-battle, I don't know.) I was the new guy in this group of self-proclaimed 'veterans' so, at first, I was just going to sit back a bit and watch a few people, but everybody seemed really intimidated and no one wanted to step up and go first. Finally, some chick stepped up. Everybody else was acting really timid, and so I finally stepped into the circle with her. She spit one extremely weak line, and I remember thinking to myself "Haha...is that _it_?" Then I spit a few bars and completely destroyed her, rapping about her pink shirt and all. Don't really remember what all I said. I got mad respect from the group, though, and didn't get the 'newbie' vibe from anyone, anymore. 

After the battle, a bunch of us were sitting in this dude's car and smoking bud. I can't remember how it happened, but somehow his car suddenly crashed down to the ground, as if the wheels fell off, and there was one of those parking blocks holding up one section of his car. It completely demolished his chassis.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
We had a couple of motorcycles, here at the house. One was a cruiser, which was stripped down to little more than the frame, engine, wheels and seat. The other was a really nice sport bike, like GSX-R. The sport bike had something wrong with the breaks, and they kept sticking. I was riding it around in the grass, just kind of testing it out. At times, I'd hold the front breaks and gun the engine, causing the backside to spin and slide around in the grass. Mom and Jim ended up leaving the house, and I stayed behind to work on the bikes.


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was with Todd and we were going somewhere in the car. At first, I was under the impression that was just somewhere right down the street from his house, and all I had on was boxers and a shirt, apparently not really having cared enough to get dressed. We ended up driving out to a field, though, and metting this crazy, spiritual/cult-type group. These people were _really_ strange in some of the things they were saying, and how they were acting. Todd, for some reason, wanted to follow these people around, and I got into an argument with him because I wasn't expecting to be putting up with all this. Apparently, this group thought any sort of sexual relations were somehow 'evil', and fought to stamp it out, wherever they saw it. We followed them to a mall, and two of the 'cult' members broke away from the rest of the group. They were obviously a couple, so they went to make out in secret. Some of the others caught them kissing in a hallway, and came back and jumped all over them for it, hitting them and yelling at them. 



*01/29/2009
Dream One: 
"Shopped and Screwed"*

I was in the Altamonte mall with my mom, and cousins Mario and Treasure. In one of the clothing stores, I was looking for a fedora hat. There was a massive hat rack, which was so big that I had to jump to reach some of them. A clerk came over and started talking about women and playing 'the game.' Another guy was working with him, and they went on and on for a while, talking about game, while I tried out hats and checked myself out in a nearby mirror. I ended up losing track of my mom and the others, but just kind of shrugged it off and figured I'd meet up with them later. Lots of time went by, and I finally decided to go search for them. One of the sales clerks - who thought I was intently listening to everything he had to say - seemed really pissed/disappointed, when I said "Ok, I'll catch you guys later" and walked off. Apparently, he'd thought his rap was going to get me to stick around and buy something. Heh. 

The mall was absolutely _packed_ with people, and my family was nowhere in sight. I just walked around aimlessly for a while, and tried to catch a glimpse of them. In doing so, I checked out a couple of other stores. I passed a piano store and thought about going in to play a few tunes (which I usually do in waking life), but decided against it. I finally bumped into them at the food court, sitting around a table. My mom was a bit pissed that they'd gone so long without me, but it was ultimately no big deal. Mario and Trea were having a discussion about dancing, and Mario was talking about how he wanted to learn to pop. I put in my two cents and showed him a move or two. Shortly after, I heard "Fall Into Me" by DJ Micro playing somewhere in the background and Mario and I went to go check it out. There were two guys that were practically raving in the middle of the mall, next to a boom box. Mario and I were just about to start busting out some moves of our own, but there were a bunch of little kids playing around the radio and they kept stopping the music. After a while, we just got frustrated with the brats and walked back to the table, and then we all strolled around the mall a bit more.

At some point, I saw something on a screen where a guy was getting tortured. He was tricked into a small room with mirrors all around him, in a circle, and a wooden floor. Every few moments, as he moved around and tried to find his way out, someone would sneak into the room through a trap door, and crack the guy over the head with something. Then they would remove a small, triangular section of the floor. When the victim 'came to,' he would see a piece of the floor moving, and a huge blade spinning beneath the room. Then, he would get hit again, by surprise, and the next time he looked up, a larger section of the floor would be missing. By the end, he was on one tiny triangle of wood, and the rest of the floor was this huge, whirling blade - like he was standing over a giant blender. I knew exactly what was going to happen next and, not wanting to see the guy get hacked up, I turned away from the screen and kept walking. 

Shortly after this, I went to try on some clothes. Standing in the dressing room, I (for some unknown reason) reached out and touched the mirror. Suddenly, the mirror and the floor I was standing on rotated, and I slipped through a secret passageway. When I turned around, I noticed I was in the exact same room that I had just seen on screen; completely surrounded by mirrors, with the wooden floor beneath me that already had a triangular piece missing, exposing the huge blade below. Through immediate panic, I quickly deduced that I was dreaming. Relieved, I floated over the spinning blade and pressed my hands against the mirror on the opposite side of the room, phasing through it and back out into the mall hallway. I was on the second floor, and things felt extremely realistic. I touched the railing and (even after walking through a mirror) doubted my lucidity for just a moment. Then, regaining confidence, I jumped over the railing and landed softly on the first floor. I then began flying everywhere, but it was really hard to control my movements. It was like I was over-floating and having to push off of the walls and everything, as if I didn't have full flight control. I couldn't really think of anything fun to do (I find that to be a recurring problem with spontaneous lucidity), but my mind was easily swayed when I saw this _really_ cute chick sitting on shoe-fitter's bench. I started messing with her a bit, and she warmed up to me easily. I sat down beside her, and was about to get a quickie in, when someone else came up behind us, reached around her, and kissed her before I did. She made this really digusted face and said something like "...yeah...ok...great..Excuse me while I purge.." and then she just threw up _all over_ the place, including getting some of it on my pants. With a face practically dripping with puke, she explained that it was the smell if cigarettes, coming from that guy, that made her throw up.

She got up from the bench and said she really needed to go wash up. There was a flight of stairs in a hallway behind us, and she went upstairs to use the bathroom. She came back down, a few seconds later, and said that the door upstairs was locked. Still completely aware I was dreaming, I focused on 'telekinetically' unlocking the door, and then I just said "Ok. It's unlocked now." She went back upstairs and washed off. Just as quickly, she came back down, completely clean, and we started getting it on, on the bench. I don't really remember the sex very much, but afterward, I found my cousin Mario again, and I was telling him about how hard it was going to be for me to remember everything that's been happening in this dream, after I wake up. I started listing off some of the events, just as a reminder. The dream faded shortly after that.


*Dream Two:
"Twister Bomb"*

I was with Todd, and we were driving through a Taco Bell drive-thru window. I was telling him about the previous dream, and seemed just completely uninterested. He kept trying to interrupt me with stories of his own. I already had food with me and, as he was ordering his own food, he kept asking me if he could have my food too, while he waited for his. I just kind of laughed at him. 

Afterward, we were driving down a road, surrounded by wide-open plains. I was in the passenger seat of his Jeep. Suddenly, on my side, a missile came streaking through the air, running almost parellel to us, but angled just to our front. It dropped down maybe a mile in front of us and ignited a massive, nuclear explosion. After seeing the flash, I knew it wouldn't be long before we were hit with the shockwave. Before I had a chance to be truly terrified, I realized I was dreaming again. Still anticipating the shockwave, I kind of braced for it, knowing it was inevitable, but knowing that we could survive it, because it wasn't real. The shockwave then slammed into us, but ultimately did very little, as we kept on driving right through it. Ahead, I could see this _huge_, black column of a mushroom cloud, stretching up into the sky. Intrigued, I phased out of the Jeep, and went flying toward the enormous plume. The closer I got, the more I could see that the pillar of smoke was actually spinning like a tornado. It was absolutely fierce-looking. Instantly, I wanted to fly inside of it, and I pushed ahead as hard as I could. It seemed, though, that the winds (and equally as bad flight control) was causing me to miss it, even though it was big enough to take up my entire field of view. I kept just kind of shifting off to either side, and couldn't find my way inside of it. I just kind of flew around the mushroom cloud for a while, marvelling at it.

Don't remember anything after that.



*01/30/2009
"Assault and Brattery"*

I had to babysit this bratty little asshole of a kid. He was just running around, tearing shit up, and being a complete punk, though he couldn't have been any more than about 9 year old. No matter what I did, or how nice I was to him, he was just an unholy terror to me. Finally, I got so fucking fed up with him, that I actually tried to kill him, by throwing him in a washing machine and turning it on, hoping the little bastard drowned. I left him in there and went back in the house. Unfortunately, some of his family members came by a few moments later. They came inside, and the kid had found his way out of the washing machine. He had bruises all over his face, and he was soaking wet. When his family (I don't think his parents were actually there - just some older people and other kids) asked what happened, he said that he was playing and somehow get all fucked up. I didn't remember exactly what he told them, but the important thing was that he didn't rat me out.

Throughout the next few minutes, the kid was always shooting me looks, and I was always, silently, mouth something like "I'm SORRY!" hoping to God the kid didn't tell his family exactly what happened, lest I might be thrown in jail or something. He wouldn't ever answer me, just gave me the evil eye and looked away. For a moment, I thought this was going to be the end of it, but then the kid decided to get revenge. He brought some old guy to the house, and introduced me to him. This old guy turned out to be a telepath. When no one else was around, the old guy invaded my mind and locked me in a sort of mental paralysis, sealing me within a dream (within the dream). In the dream/projection, I was being chased by a huge, Chinese dragon that was trying to kill me. I was just stuck in this illusion for god knows how long. For a moment, my perspective changed and I could see the three of us; myself sitting on the couch with the old guy kneeling in front of me, his hands near my head to project the image - and the kid just standing there, watching me suffer.

(I saw _The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor_ last night, which is, I'm guessing, where the dragon concept came from.)

----------


## Yosemine

O', that _Shopped and Screwed_ dream was incredible. I can't believe how you ended up in that torture place (let alone that you devised such a great torture chamber). I was so surprised to read that part. It's so weird how that mirror turning around into it actually makes sense; that way there would really be no way out, and there would be mirrors everywhere. Also, that dream where you threw the kid in the washing machine was pretty insane. Awesome dreams.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man.  :smiley: 

Yeah, I thought the same thing, about the torture chamber. It just always fascinates me; the type of stuff our minds can come up with at (seemingly) a moment's notice. I loved the transition from the dressing room to the torture chamber, also. Like you said, it was just completely fitting. It was the whole section of floor I was standing on rotated and then I was suddenly inside the room. The mirror I had been looking at fit perfectly among the rest of the mirrors that lined the circular room. It was pretty awesome.  ::cooler:: 

And LOL @ the dream with the bratty kid. I just can't get over how I actually tried to kill him in the washing machine. Rofl. I love it.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/31/2009
Dream One:
"Go-kart Mechanics"*

I was helping a little kid and his dad build a go-kart for the boy. Once it was done, he absolutely loved it, and went ripping around this little course that was right outside their house. He had a dirt bike, also, that he had been riding around, before we got the go-kart finished. Finally, the boy wanted to race his dad, so the kid got on the dirt bike, and the dad was looking really apprehensive about being so big/tall and riding the go-kart. I told him it was completely safe and he got on. They took off racing, and my (now disembodied) perspective followed them around the track. There were speed bumps all over the track, and it was really funny to see the kids big dad bouncing around over-top of this little go-kart. The kid was just ecstatic to be racing his dad, though. Just a great feeling about this dream.


*Dream Two:
"Muggers Beware"*

A bunch of us were hanging at my house, at night. I know Max and my ex were there, at least. There was a Christmas tree up, and there was a crazy, probably rabid, squirrel that was running around, inside the tree. It was sitting on a branch, when I walked passed the tree, and I half expected it to jump out toward me and maul me, but it didn't. It was holding on to something, but I don't know what it was. We ended up going outside. I remember pointing out that there was a small rainbow over my my neighbor's house. It was so small that it only stretched across the sidewalk running passed their driveway. 

Shortly after, Max and I took off on a couple of bikes. We had to go to a house a few miles away and get one of two dogs(I don't remember why.), and some kind of trailer or wagon or something with wheels. We tied the thing with the wheels to Max's bike, and I brought the dog, walking it beside me on a leash. Before leaving the complex, we were stopped by a bunch of guys that wanted trouble. They were looking to steal the dog and trailer thing we were carrying - and probably anything else we had on us - and one of them had a rifle aimed directly at us. It was then that I became alert enough to realize I was dreaming. I smiled and got off of my bike, strolling straight up toward the fat man with the gun. I was silently daring him to shoot me, but it became apparent that he hadn't be prepared to actually fire the weapon. I expected him to shoot me in the chest or stomach but, instead, he quickly grabbed the rifle by the barrel, stepping in toward me and swinging the weapon like a baseball bat, aiming low for my ribs on my right side. The butt of the gun smashed up against my body and shattered into a million pieces. I didn't even feel it. The group of would-be bandits took a look at the splintered rifle and then looked at me, slack-jawed. I just turned around and slowly walked away from them. I wasn't really in the mood to do much in this dream, and I wasn't all to anxious to stay lucid, so max and I just continued riding back to where the rest of the crew was, and I lost lucidity around here.

I 'woke up,' the next morning, lying on a bed that was outside in the sun. My ex was lying next to me, implying we had hooked up, the previous night. I noticed one of the guys that was hanging out last night approaching, and I closed my eyes again to imply that I was still asleep, just because I didn't really feel like getting up and interacting with everyone, yet. When I had my eyes closed, I felt someone kiss me, and thought it was my ex. But, when I opened my eyes, it was the guy.  ::shock::  He said "Haha. I _knew_ you weren't asleep!" I suddenly jumped up, pissed, and was like "WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT ABOUT?!" This guy was _huge_ and muscular, but I was so pissed I didn't hesitate to get in his face. He was saying something like "Well, you must have liked it, because you weren't really asleep and you let me do it!" even though it was obvious that I had my eyes close and wouldn't have even figured he would do such a thing. I began to figure that egging this guy into a fight probably wouldn't be the smartest idea, so I started dismissing him with my words, saying things like "Seriously...how fucking old are you to be doing shit like that to people? Six??" I then turned my back to him, and went on about my business.

Later, I was having a 'Snap Towel' fight with someone who I think was Mike P from work. This fight was beyond epic. We were fighting each other with all the prowess of a kung-fu movie, swinging the towels around like nunchaku (like I usually do when towel fighting) and pulling off flips and handstands while snapping the shit out of each other. There were a bunch of people watching us, and every time we'd get hit, after the loud snap, everyone would go "ooohhhhhhh" at the same time. Lol. I haven't had a good towel fight in a long time, and this was amazing. Heh.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/02/2009
"Superheroes on Hiatus"*

I was with a bunch of people at this gorgeous lake, right outside of a large, white mansion. When seen from the air, the lake was maybe 200 yards long, 100 yards at it's widest point, and had water so clear you could practically see the rocky floor. I was on a raft, talking to Todd's roomate and her sister (who I had been hanging out with last night), but I can't remember what we were talking about. I ended up getting a message that my ex, who was somewhere on the compound, needed to see me or talk to me. I swam over to the edge of the lake and called her on my cellphone. She tried to tell me that I owed her all this kind of money, because she is pregnant again and it's (somehow) mine. Immediately, I knew she was full of shit, and that she was likely just watching me on the raft, talking to two girls, and came up with this story to ruin my time. She really stuck to her story, though I didn't pay any attention to her. I told her I refused to talk to her about this bullshit story, because I'm enjoying my time here, and I wasn't about to let her spoil it from me. I hung up on her and went to find something else to do. 

I remember a short moment where I was out at the front of the house, which was actually on the ocean, and the water came up right to the driveway. I'd gotten down in the oceanwater for a moment, but then felt a really strong current. It was practically sweeping me away, so I fought it as hard as I could and finally made it back to the ramp, pulling myself up and out of the water. Later, I decided to communicate with my ex, but only through notes. I knew that arguing with her, verbally, would cause me to blow up and completely ruin the - otherwise great - mood I was in. So I insisted on writing notes to and from each other, in which I continued to tell her I knew she was lying, and I knew why she was lying, to which she denied vehemently. I also got into a note-writing argument with some other girl in the mansion, but I can't remember who, or for what.

Much later, everything was still the same atmosphere, but we were all now superheroes. We were still just kinda "us," and hanging around doing whatever, but we were all like Marvel characters and whatnot. I was actually Hawkeye, though I was still in my board shorts. Bruce Banner and so many others were there, also, but we were still just our young selves. It was night time, now, and the majority of us were still on the back deck, next to the lake, having a good time. Suddenly, a very large figure descended from the sky and smashed down into the deck, cracking the concrete under its weight. It was Broly, the Legendary SuperSaiyaJin. He was fully charged and looked ready to kick ass. We all jumped to alert (well, some of us), and Broly began raging. We had no idea why he was here, but I knew that he had the power to destroy us all if we didn't get him before he got us, so immediately, we rushed him. 

I was now suddenly wearing all my gear and had my quiver and bow. I started launching arrows at him, sometimes two at a time, and they flew as if they were made of the same golden light which surrounded Broly's body, streaking away from me and in his direction. They ultimately weren't doing any damage to him, though. Bruce Banner quickly transformed into the Hulk, and he went balls-out, running in and trying to tackle him. Broly proved much too strong, though, and threw the giant hulk around like he was a small dog, smashing him into walls and concrete pillars. In the end, there were maybe four of us fighting this monster, and he was just swatting off everything we threw at him. After a while, I noticed that there was a small jewel in the center of his forehead, and I focused my attacks there. Whenever I hit him, the jewel would spit sparks, and he would groan, noticeably. He turned his attack on me, for the most part, and I used agility to keep moving from his bulky arms and just kept firing arrows onto that single spot. Finally, I hung back for a moment and called out to Broly, asking him what it was he wanted, here. The fight paused and he told me that all he came to do was challenge a certain person in the mansion. (Maybe Goku was hanging out somewhere up there, too? Haha) He said that he didn't care if they fought here or somewhere else, but he wasn't leaving until he issued his challenge. For some reason, everybody else seemed to just relax, when he said this. I didn't like it, though. I knew all about Broly, and didn't trust him at all. I kept two arrows drawn, aimed at that spot in his forehead, walking with tactical cross-steps as I followed him to the inside of the mansion.

I never actually saw who he challenged, but he soon came out, looking at me, who was the only person still on guard against him. I was disgusted to see that everyone else had just gone back to partying, as if everything was cool. I knew that Broly wouldn't give a second thought about blowing this entire place apart, and I seemed to be the only one who actually cared whether or not he left. Apparently, he'd gotten the answer he wanted, and his fight was to happen at a later place and time. He made some kind of comment to me about us all being "jokes," because nobody but me seemed to have any real "fight" in them - looking at the way they were acting now - and I found that completely infuriating and embarrassing. But, I just wanted him gone, so I didn't say anything. I just kept a lock on him, with my bowstring held back. Finally, back out where he'd arrived, earlier, Broly just launched into the air and took off. 

After he left, I was _so_ disappointed in how the others just went back to laughing and being juvenille, as who was possibly the greatest threat to the earth just kind of strolled in and out, at his whim. I agrilly took off my vest and walked away from the group, stewing over their apathetic behavior while I went for a solitary walk around the lake.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/06/2009
Dream One:
"Silent Holly Hill"*

I was at my Grandparents' house, in Holly Hill, and was in one of the back rooms, watching the movie _Silent Hill_. There were two beds in the room, and I was lying on the one furthest away from the T.V. I heard the tell-tale siren sounding, in the movie, meaning that all Hell was about to break loose, and the town would descend into ghostly chaos. Having been forever since I've seen the movie, I started getting really anxious. My imagination started going crazy, and I starting thinking about ghosts and demons and stuff being real. (Needless to say, I've never been a big fan of horror movies. My imagination is just a little too active for my own good. Lol.) 

As I was watching, and the "ghost-warning" siren started sounding, the bed next to me began moving. The sheet began to lift, as if there was a figure materializing beneath it. I was immediately freaked out about this, but figured it was just my imagination getting the best of me. Just the same, I didn't like being in this cramped back room, watching a horror movie, when my mind was playing tricks on me. I left the T.V. on and went to go finish watching the movie in the, larger, living room. Turning the bigger T.V. on, I watched a really gory sequence about Pyramid Head coming out and just ripping people apart with his sword or scythe or whatever - splattering them all over the place. Being out in the living room, I felt much more comfortable...that is until the sound of the ghost siren began to sound like it was coming from outside, rather than just the television speakers. I went to the sliding glass door and opened it, looking out through the screen. The sky outside was overcast - rather ominous, considering the weather in Silent Hill was _always_ overcast, at best. There was no fog, but I could see that, the longer the siren went on, the darker the sky started to get. Again, I was starting to feel really uneasy about this. I knew what that sound meant, and I was sure that my mind wasn't just toying with me, this time. 

I saw a couple of figures walking up the driveway, toward me. It took me a second, but I came to realize that they were just members of my family. I opened the screen door and met them outside. It was my mom, my cousin treasure, and my dad. 

But then, it hit me...my dad has been dead since '05. 

The final series of emotions came over me so fast. At first, I thought that my suspicions were correct; that the siren I was hearing was a cue for the dead to come back to life, and my dad was a sign of this. But then, in almost the same instant, I realized that this was a dream that was potentially turning into a nightmare. It was completely involuntary, but my beginning to freak out just ejected me from the dream and I woke up.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was leaving a parking garage in a badass Dodge Viper. Carlos was there, and I could tell that he was following me. I ended up coming back to the neighborhood, and everything turned into Grand Theft Auto. At first, it was like a live-action adaptation of the game. I got into a firefight with Todd and, right around this point, it turned into the game itself. We were now sitting around in a living room, playing the game with a couple of girls. Later, I was walking this chick home, down Greenwood Blvd. I think Brian was with us. Somebody was, but I'm not certain it was him.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Wow, that silent hill dream was giving me goosebumps on my arms. You wrote that really well and portrayed the atmosphere really well. Great read.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow, that silent hill dream was giving me goosebumps on my arms. You wrote that really well and portrayed the atmosphere really well. Great read.



Thanks, Jinsue.  :smiley: 
Yeah, that dream was really freaky. I just had that uneasy feeling, all the way through it. When I saw what was happening to the atmosphere outside, my heart just sank and I was like "...oh shit. Here we go." Lol.

I think my run-in with the whole undead thing prompted me to have the dream I had last night. This one was a _lot_ more fun, though.  ::chuckle:: 


*02/07/2009
Dream One:
"Big Zombies on Campus"*

(This dream was just _incredibly_ long. I know there are huge, gaping holes in my recollection of it - I wish I could remember so much more - but it was epic, nonetheless.)

I was back in my old neighborhood, and chillin with Rob and crew. They are all a bunch of rockers and, at first, there was a lot of racism coming from some of the people in the group. But, after those that didn't know me too well warmed up to me, things got a lot better. I was fucking around with Rob, slinging fake punches at him, and we started sparring a bit, as if we both knew Wing Chun. Later, a bunch of people brought guitars in, and I wanted to jam, so I walked over to my house to get my guitar. I knew it was in my car, though  (where it is, now), so I walked around to where my car was. My car was an absolute mess, with junk piled up to the ceiling, pretty much. While outside, I met up with some others. I believe it was Jesse and Max. We'd scored these little scooters (don't remember where we got them) and were just riding around the neighborhood on them, in the middle of the night. One of them crashed under one of my neighbors boats. When I looked back at my fallen friend, I saw that everything passed the boat, and whichever of my friends had crashed, was pitch black. It was like the lights had been turned off, in succession, behind us. Immediately, this made me paranoid that we were being followed by something supernatural. The more I looked into the darkness and tried to figure out what, the more I felt that - even though I couldn't see it - there was something or someone walking through the darkness toward me. I was _sure_ of it. Without wasting too much more time, we headed back to Rob's house, which was where my ex's old house was, instead of where it was supposed to be.

Later (I'm not actually 100&#37; sure that this was the same dream, but I believe it was.), I was on some school campus, and it was day time. We were all in the gymnasium, and there were a bunch of kids being really rowdy, in the stands. We did something to them, to shut them up. Exactly what it was, I don't remember. I think we turned a fire hose on them or something. Whatever it was, it was pretty amazing, and pissed a lot of them off. Next thing I knew, we were outside, sitting at one of the many tables, under a pavilion. Suddenly, I'd gotten the same ominous type of feeling that I was getting, back outside Rob's house. I looked up from my table and saw a woman, dressed in a black and gold abaya and jibab, walking toward me. She looked more like a mystic, than just a regular muslim woman. With a serious stride, she walked up beside me, grabbed my arm, leaned over and whispered something to me like "Be careful. It's _you_ they're going to be after" (or something to that effect) and then she simply walked off.

Shortly after she left, people began screaming and running in all directions. There were these knife-wielding, undead-looking, zombified psychos streaming into the area, slicing people up while headed in more-or-less my direction. What followed was a _looonnng_ action sequence, that consisted of me running around this campus, having an all-on-one knife fight with all of these zombie things. I had managed to steal two of the knives from them (They were the curved machetes that Alice was using in _Resident Evil: Extinction_. <--I saw this same picture at work yesterday. Maybe that had a lot to do with inspiring this dream, too.) and was taking them all on. They weren't just regular, push-over zombies, though. They actually had speed and skill with the knives. They just looked like zombies. I remember two particular moments: One where I ended up doing a flip, with a half twist, up onto a table under the pavilion, knives in hand, as the horde moved in toward me. And another where I was running down one of the long hallways and, just as I got to an intersection, two knife-wielding hands came out from around the corner, directly at my face. On instinct, I crossed my own knives up in front of my face and blocked the other two just before they hit me. I then turned the corner and faced off against one of the many strays.

At the very end of the bloody battle (in which I had been cut many times, but not severely), after the zombies-things were dead, I had a confrontation with a large, football player-looking guy and like 3 of his friends. I don't even remember how the hell they got drawn into the story, but this guy wanted nothing more than to kick my ass. And it figures that, after a long, drawn-out battle against crazy, undead savages, it would take nothing more than a standoff with a large jock for me to realize I had been dreaming this whole time. Now lucid, my attitude toward this guy completely changed. I just smiled, watching him get his fill of himself, showing off to his friends by shadowboxing in front of me and talking about all the horrible things he was going to do to me. All apprehension aside, I just walked up to this guy while he was trying to show what a badass he was, and I laughed at him. I said something like "Yeah, yeah. That's great and all...but can you do _this_?" and I jumped into the air, holding my fist over my head. On my way down, I let a loud scream and slung my fist down at the concrete, visualizing the damage I would make. My fist hit the earth and created a huge crater in the stone, a wave rippling outward under the feet of the people around me. They were obviously intimidated.

A bit unsure of himself, the big(gest) guy stammered a bit and say "..uh..yeah..sure. Watch." And he jumped up and stomped down at the ground with all of his might. The ground actually cracked slightly, under his boots, but it was nowhere _near_ the type of damage I did with my fist. He knew that he couldn't take me on, by himself, so he gave a swift order for his lackeys to take me down, and the next thing I knew, I was on my back and the big guy had jumped on top of me. He just began wailing on my with his fists, punching me in the face over and over, as fast and as ferociously as he could...though I could barely feel a thing. I simply took all of the punches in stride, giving him ample time to figure out just how futile his attack really was. Finally, he stopped, looking down at me smiling back at him. He was in complete shock. Having given him his shot, I decided to retaliate. While still on my back, with this guy sitting on my midsection, I drew my hands together at my right side, fingers curled a few inches away from their opposites. Imagining the ball of ki energy growing between my hands, I slowly growled "kaaaaa...meeee......haaaaaa....meeeeeeeee....  " feeling the heat beside me, knowing the energy ball had manifest, even though my eyes never left my opponents. Finally, I screamed out "HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!" and fired the energy blast directly at him, from inches away. I was blinded by the light, for a moment, but when I looked up, I saw the ball of energy soaring away, into the sky above. At first, I thought I had completely disintegrated the guy. But then one of his friends leaned over me and said "Uh...you missed him," and pointed off in one direction. I looked over to see the big guy running away from me like a scared little girl.

I jumped up to my feet and immediately chased after him. He jumped over a railing and to a lower level. When I followed, I slammed down on the lower level ground with the same force of my fist, earlier, cratering the sidewalk and continuing to chase after him. I caught up to him in the parking lot, and it had suddenly started raining. Unfortunately, I can't remember how my fight with this guy ended...but it probably wasn't pretty.

Later, I was walking back to my car, still lucid. It was now night time and the guy's lackeys were now following _me_ and trying to be all nice. As DC's they were now aware that I was aware that I was dreaming. One of them said something like "Heh...you had a pretty good day today, didn't you?" I said "...A _phenomenal_ day," talking about how awesome the dream was. We were all getting into my car and the same guy asked "Are you going to try to take this dream back to the 'other side' with you, or just let yourself forget about it?" I stopped and realized that I had better take the time to remember the events, before I woke up. But, as soon as I started thinking about waking up, I woke up.

(I immediately came over to the PC and took down all the notes I could remember, but I already felt that so much had been lost. The dream just seemed to go on forever. When I looked at the clock, though, I had only been asleep for 3 hours.)


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Something about being at a carnival with *Mitzie*. We were passing all of these tents with sideshow freaks inside them, but I don't think we actually went in to one. Wish I could remember more of this dream, but oh well.

----------


## doctor

Do you have a favored method of becoming lucid?
It seems in your dreams that your just really good at spotting things.

Also that last dream was amazing.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Do you have a favored method of becoming lucid?
> It seems in your dreams that your just really good at spotting things.
> 
> Also that last dream was amazing.



My favorite method is, pretty much, just spotting things. It's always been the way that I've naturally become lucid. I really don't have enough discipline to keep trying different methods and everything, so I'm kind of lucky that I have so many naturally intense dreams. Being in dangerous situations often causes me to become much more aware of my state, and helps me recognize when something is a dream. 

As far as _deliberate_ methods, though, I have the most success with WBTB. If I wake up after a while, and then go back to sleep with the assertion that I'll recognize when I've slipped into a dream, I have a pretty good chance of doing so.

I don't usually have a lot of luck with WILDs and stuff, though. I just end up falling asleep.  ::?:

----------


## Merlock

> My favorite method is, pretty much, just spotting things.



Did you "train" for this in any way? And how aware are you then day in and day out when awake? I'm just gathering that since you're becoming lucid in dreams out of awareness of the situation, you probably are rather aware and vigilant throughout your days? Oh, and how often do you find yourself thinking about dreaming or LDing on an average day?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Did you "train" for this in any way?



Nah, not really. When I first started LDing, it was because I would be caught up in an intense nightmare, and would instinctively try to wake myself up. After a long while, it just became a little easier to recognize the nightmare state, without always panicking and freaking out over what was going on. The more interested I got in lucid dreaming, the easier that recognition became. It's still those crazy situations that makes it easiest, though. I'm much less likely to notice something out of the ordinary, if it's not actually a threat to me. 





> And how aware are you then day in and day out when awake? I'm just gathering that since you're becoming lucid in dreams out of awareness of the situation, you probably are rather aware and vigilant throughout your days?



Sometimes to a fault. I can be kind of "jumpy" at times, in waking life. Not really because something scares me, but because my body has a natural tendency to react to something sudden. Regularly (at least, when I'm sober. Lol) I tend to jump and flinch at things, even if I can subdue it to a degree that's not very detectable to the outsider. 





> Oh, and how often do you find yourself thinking about dreaming or LDing on an average day?



More times than I can say, really. I'm one of those "head in the clouds" kinda people. Heh. My imagination is always going, so I'm always thinking about fantastical things, of which dreaming is one of my favorite subjects. Often, when I'm watching fantasy/action type movies, I will equate the content with dreaming - like how much of what I'm seeing is comparable to an action-packed dream. That may be a reason why I have so much movie/game content in my dreams.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/08/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was a character in Heroes, but I think I was an original character. Sylar was loose, and he was coming after us all, one by one, for our powers. He was relentless, too. No matter where we would go, or how often we would get away, he would find us. Once he came to my job (my old one at B&B), and I had to sneak out by keeping low and ducking behind my co-workers' cubicles. Later, he came to my house. It seemed that I had the ability to shape-shift, and he had (slightly-)super speed. He was coming in through my garage, and I ran out the front door. The first thing that popped into my head was a cheetah, and I soon found myself switching from 2 running legs to 4, transforming as a ran away from him as fast as I could.


*Dream Two:
"Snake-bit Boy"*

I was at a neighborhood pool. There were very few people there, and one of them was this little boy, who was about 6 years old. They boy's parent(s) seemed to be nowhere in sight, and he kept wanting to play with me. I played with him for a while and then, when I got up to leave, he ended up following me. I looked back once, and saw him standing just off of the sidewalk and playing with a snake. A bit frightened for him, I came over and snatched the snake out of his hand, but it turned out to just be a harmless garter snake. In the second it took me to examine the snake and throw it away, the boy had picked up another, bigger and darker-colored snake, holding it by the tail. I lunged for him again and just as I did, the snake whipped itself upward and bit the boy in the arm. I knew, instinctively, that the snake was poisonous, and that the boy was in _serious_ trouble.

He began screaming and I pulled the snake off of him and threw it in the bushes, picking the boy up in my arms and running back to the pool. When I arrived, there seemed to be even less people there than before. I started yelling out for the boys parents. The few people there just kind of ignored me. The boy's arm was already beginning to swell, and he was looking really fatigued. Holding him tight against me, I ran from the pool, to a restuarant/bar that was a few feet away, figuring that his parents might have just gone in there. Went I went inside, it was just as empty as the pool area, and everyone just seemed to ignore me as my screams turned from calls for his parents to just any sort of help in general. The boy was losing color, and the swelling had traveled through the rest of his body. Tears began to trickle down my face as I pleaded to the people around me to do something. I was certain that this kid was going to die in my arms.

Rushing back outside, there was one more building that I tried. I can't remember exactly what it was, but it was pretty high-tech, inside. There were more people in here and, again, I cried out for the boy's parents, and again, people just kind of looked at me apathetically and went on about their business. I knew all was failing, and I had to get to a phone as soon as I could. Just as I turned to go find one, a woman behind me finally spoke up. She told me, calmly, that she was the boy's mother. I was a frantic mess, but she didn't seem the least bit concerned about the boy who was limp and dying against me. She didn't even seem willing to help. I don't remember exactly what I said, but I went off on a _major_ tirade against this woman, screaming to her about neglecting her son when he was dying and things like that. She finally took responsibility and we got the paramedics to the building. I really don't know what happened after that, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/09/2009
Dream One:
"Unearthed"*
(Haven't found a good pic for this one yet)
I was living in some sort of 'underground' facility. It was 'underground' in the sense that the entrance was on a surface level, but the facility sloped slightly downward, on a ramp, before leveling off into living quarters. I was hanging out with two chicks, and we were sitting around in a messy room, playing old-school video games and eating food. After we'd gotten done playing, I ended up lying on a bed with them and just talking, laughing, and shooting the shit. I had some sort of construction job, down here, and I was soon hard at work. A bunch of other guys and I were taking something apart with sledgehammers, and one of them ended up demolishing the wrong structure. The ground began shaking, and the ceiling began to fragment. It was apparent that there was about to be a massive cave-in. 

Everyone in the underground dwelling began scrambling toward the surface, running through the various tunnels and passageways as they began crumbling around us. Whatever this person had hit, it completely disturbed the foundation. Not only was the ceiling coming down, but the ground beneath our feet was cracking and shifting. The floor began breaking apart, and waves of uneven earth started popping up all around us as we ran. Eventually, we made it outside. We were standing in a concrete courtyard with a bunch tall apartment buildings all around us. In a matter of moments, there were scores of people looking down from their windows at us. It soon became apparent that there was some kind of feud between us "bottom-dwellers" and those that lived up on street level and above. Seeing us out of our underground city, they began throwing bottles, cans and other objects down at us in prejudice. 

Having simply wanted to escape the cave-in, we huddled somewhat together, but soon the surface-dwellers made their way down to even ground. We had nowhere to go, really, and they weren't the least bit happy to see us up in their vicinity. A massive brawl broke out, between both sides - a rumble with no less than a hundred people on both sides. I don't remember very much of the huge fight, other than it was absolutely chaotic. 


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I believe I was at my house. Someone was here with me, and they were watching me practice some dance moves. I was working on my tutting, and doing it really fast and precise. It was actually pretty awesome. Much faster than I can do in waking life. (This fragment felt very real, and I actually thought it was a memory of yesterday, before I worked it all out and realized that it was just a dream.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/13/2009
Fragments:*
Hanging out with my ex and had this cool laser light toy thing. Went to my old room and started covering the windows to make it pitch black so we could try out this light-show thingy. Don't think we ever got it to work. Stayed the night over her place, later.

Something about swimming around the raft outside of Muffet's house, in the Keys. Somebody got some of the fire coral that is under the raft all over their feet and were complaining about it, the whole time. Don't really remember much other than that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Catching up...more to come)


*02/15/2009*
(I was completely hammered, when I went to sleep, so all I remember are brief clips of a bunch of different dreams. I had a fairly long lucid, but even that is not much more than a few fragments thrown in the mix together.)

*Dream One:
"Mirror-land"*
I spent a long time hanging out with a bunch of different people, inside a large house which had an observatory up on the roof. We were taking turns looking through the telescope, but instead of stars, all we were seeing was a mass of millions of 1's and 0's. The guy who was operating it told me that that's the default view, but there is one more mode. He switched on the other mode and all the 1's and 0's turned into 3D models of stars, which really just appeared as dots. There were clouds of space gas that showed up as large, bubble-like formations. It was a lot like looking at a model in Blender 3D, in workspace mode.

Later, walking through the house, I'd begun to suspect that I was dreaming. I wasn't quite sure of it yet, because things felt really solid, but I definitely had that nagging suspicion. I pointed my palm out in front of me and tried to move a dresser drawer with my mind. It didn't budge an inch, and I began to doubt myself, but I thought I'd give it another try, and I held out both hands as if guiding the dressed toward me. I hardly even saw it move, but I heard a heavy wooden squeak on the floor. A bit surprised at this, I tried again, and the dresser moved much more easily. I knew, then, that I was dreaming.

I walked over to a tall, standing mirror and decided to try walking into it. First I stuck my head inside, and it bent inward as if I was pressing my head against a pane of plastic. I then put my hands up and walked forward, trying to “break through.” It kept the same sensation, though, as if I was trying to walk through a tall, anchored sheet of plastic. A good ways inside of this “bubble” of mirror, I wondered what it would be like if I wrapped myself in it completely, so I turned to the left and sort of “walked around” the wooden beam on the left side of the mirror, completely cocooning myself in the reflective material. Soon, the material seemed to kind of “dissolve,” to where I could see through it, and I was then standing inside the same room…except everything was the opposite of what I’d remembered. The chair was on the opposite side, as was the bed, etc. I went for a walk around this “mirror world” for a while and everything had a sort of supernatural feel to it. I walked into one room where there was a huge sculpture of some kind of severed head, gore and all. It quickly began to freak me out, so I visualized it as being something else, and it turned into a cartoon-looking clown head with balloons all around it, which I found much less threatening.

Don’t really remember anything else.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was a little kid, playing in the mud with another. There was a teenage girl watching over us. We were jumping off of a fallen log, and I noticed that I was slowly drifting down toward the mud, instead of falling. It was as if I was only slightly heavier than air. I tried to tell the girl who was watching us, but she seemed completely unimpressed, and said that she could fall that slow if she wanted. I kept trying to make her realize that this wasn’t normal, and began trying to manipulate how slow I fell. After a bit of practice, I became so light that I would fall for a little bit, and then actually begin to _ascend_ in the opposite direction, levitating upward. She didn’t really say anything about it, as if trying to maintain her cool, but I could tell by the look her face that she was secretly shocked

*Dream Three:
"Melting the Ice"*
I was working somewhere with Jen O (who I used to work with, but it was a different job, in the dream). Somehow, I got the idea to try to affect things with my mind (residual assertion to reality check?) while I was getting lunch. I took a frozen pack of hotdogs out of the freezer and the first thing I decided to try was to thaw it, focusing on it with my eyes. Slowly, the hotdogs began to thaw, water running down the back of my hand. Surprised, I took a piece of ice out of the freezer and went to show Jen what I could do. Making it melt in front of her, she seemed unimpressed, and said that it was just because it was really hot in the office – which it wasn’t. Then, to prove my ability, I went back and got _two_ pieces of ice, returning to Jen and making one piece melt while I kept the other one cold and solid. She was a bit impressed that time and thought it was really cool that I could do that.

Later, I was outside getting some Doritoes from the vender. I don’t remember too much of this part, but there was a bum out there who asked me for some of my chips, and I gave him some. Later still, I had to take my dad’s truck out of town and pick up his Grand Prix, which was getting fixed up, leaving the truck there to bring back the car. The GP looked great, had some awesome rims and tires on it, and a brand new interior.

*Dream (Frag) Four:*
I was watching as a disembodied perspective as some guy slid through this underground tunnel with water running through it. He came to an opening at the end, with a branch running across the top. Instinctively, he reached out and grabbed the branch just before flying out of the opening. Down below, the water continued to drop for what seemed like hundreds of feet, dumping into a lake at the base of the waterfall. Seconds later, I was actually _inside_ the scene, standing at the opening of the tunnel, next to the hanging guy, and looking down at the lake far below. Even though the guy was still in grave danger, hanging the way that he was, we both kind of marveled at the scenery, and how far down the lake was. I wished I’d had a camera for the view. Somehow, I went to a store to pick one up, and was suddenly right back beside the guy who was hanging on for dear life, taking pictures of the scenery. LOL.




*02/16/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was in someone’s house who had some weird security robot thing. It would go crazy every time it saw me and would start shooting these darts at me like a machine gun. I kept having to duck and dodge all through the hallway.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was at someone’s house, having a dance contest against some other guys, in front of a bunch of girls. I was doing ok, but wasn’t really happy with my performance.



*02/17/2009
"Cannonball Run"*
I was experiencing the _Cannonball Run_ with my dad. We were watching the racers – movie stars and all – except they were on an actual track, instead of just running cross-country. There was a motorcyclist in it, too. There was no penalty for going off the track, so they were cutting as many corners as possible, driving through the grass and everything. There was one guy using a bowling ball as a weapon. He would throw it out his window, and it would moving along the track like the turtle shells in _Mario Kart_. 

Later, dad and I were on the side of the road, smoking a joint, taking a break from watching the race. We began to make our way back home – I was driving – and when we got on the highway, the road started doing these vertical U-turns that you see on those little plastic racetracks, where goes straight up a wall, makes a U-turn, and comes back down to the ground, leveling out. I had to navigate these turns and, at one point, we flew off of the turn at its apex, flying through the air and crashing down to the street. The fall was a good 50 feet, and we landed head-on, but there was no pain. Sometime later, we showed up at a rest stop. My mom was there. I had my guitar and a few other guys at the stop happened to have theirs. One of them started to play and sing “Simple Man” by Skynyrd, and I was about to play with him, but he stopped just as I was trying to find what key he was in.



*02/18/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was with Sam and Dean Winchester - from the show _Supernatural_ -, and some other kid. We were in army barracks and had a machine-gun that shot salt rounds. Late at night, in the middle of conversation, a chill came through, and we began breathing visible condensation. An army of dead soldiers began showing up, that we had to battle, and the machine-gun jammed and couldn’t shoot the salt rounds. So we basically spent the dream trying to run from the ghosts.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was in a mall, and there was a _massive_ dance battle [color=green](kind of like the Improv Anywhere performances, but just different people coming out to battle each other. I was doing all kinds of awesome acrobatics with my dancing, doing b-twists and flips over people and handstands and whatnot. Outside, there was this one asshole guy and his girl who did something really fucked up. Can’t remember what it was, though. They left for a moment, but then came back to start more trouble. The kid from the previous dream came onto the scene dressed as a cop. He kept the crowd of onlookers back and gave me room to kick the trouble-maker’s ass.

*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was with Rob and crew. We were about to fire up the grill, and I was gonna cook, but I remembered that I had to go home and finish my final project for my Design class.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/19/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was with Jesse, and we were planning to go to _Islands of Adventure_. All I really remember is just getting ready and picking CD’s to listen to the car and starting to take pictures to document what was sure to be an awesome day.

*Dream Two:
”Live-Fire Exercise”*

I was in some kind of school, and had my acoustic guitar and some of my artwork with me. For some reason, I just found it impossible to do the math, and I kept failing on my assignments. Many of the assignments also had to do with looking at pictures and trying to search for anomalies (like the short-lived job I had with MySpace). I ended up having to get a tutored lesson, but still failed. The teacher was pissed that I was having so much trouble, and sent me to some military-type section of the school.

The teacher on that side was this psychotic drill sergeant..and he was a _dick_ – always yelling and insulting the students for no apparent reason. When he’d get _really_ pissed, he’d pick up chairs and slam them down on the desks in front of whoever he was pissed at. (I used to have a teacher that did the same thing with textbooks instead of chairs.) Basically, he spent all of his time and energy trying to intimidate the students. At one point, he created this training scenario where he took all of the most “troublesome” students in the class – dozens of them – and put them in a field (which was magically both inside the classroom and outside, at the same time). They had to complete some mission before helicopters came in and dropped napalm on them. It became apparent that the exercise was impossible to pass, though. As we all watched, a number of helicopters came in, and unloaded tons of napalm over the students, effectively massacring all of them. The fire was so intense that the rest of us students had to duck behind obstacles to keep from getting exposed to the heat.

The students had all been slaughtered, and though we couldn’t just cause a huge uprising – for fear of how crazy this fucker would get – we definitely began to show open defiance. He was still running around throwing his weight around, but word got out to the _original_ teacher, a woman, about what he’d done. Secretly, she called the man’s wife. Later, as the sergeant was ranting and raving, his wife and child showed up at the door. He didn’t know they were there, and was about to pick up a huge potted plant and throw it at someone. He then turned around to see her standing there, and daintily placed the pot down in another spot, moving another, identical one to the other side of the room as if he was just moving furniture. His whole demeanor changed, as if he was now gentle as a lamb in her presence. 

Later, some of us students were playing on our guitars, together. I had my old “guiboard” (combination of a guitar and keyboard) that I used to have, as a kid, but it broke while I was playing it.


*Dream Three:
”A Slayer in the Making”*

(Bit of a long one, but such an awesome dream.)
I was at a party at a huge mansion, and the majority of the people who inhabited the mansion seemed to be German. There was this petite, really pretty brunette there, who had her eye on me. (It wasn’t until I woke up and recalled the girl’s face that I actually realized it was *Mitzie* – playing a different character. She was on cam last night, and was obviously fresh in my mind.) Most of the hosts of the party were _really_ drunk and rowdy. “Mitzie” and I talked for a little while, and it soon became obvious that we were pretty infatuated with each other. She ended up telling me that she was in some kind of trouble, and needed her dad to give her $22,000, but that she could not ask him for it. She asked me to do it for her. I was reluctant at first, but I finally agreed.

We went downstairs and I talked to her dad, ending up asking for the money. Without much persuasion, he wrote out a check for me to give to his daughter. She was standing off to the side, and I saw her motion with her hands and mouth for me to ask him for $55,000 instead, seeing that he was giving out the money. I didn’t feel comfortable with this, though, after having just hand over 22 grand, and I took the check, thanked him for his daughter, and walked away. There was a short conversation with “Mitzie” and some other lady, where the other lady was shocked that the father would just give me $2,200 and I kept having to remind her that it was $22,000.

Later, back upstairs, I was in a huge room that looked a lot like classroom inside the house – it even had a green chalkboard and an overhead projector. There was a small room connected to this one, where many of the German in habitants were just getting shitfaced. There was a bed and a tub in this small room and I got the impression that many of them were either gay or bisexual, because they were all guys, and some of them were sleeping naked in a bed together, and others were taking a drunken bath with each other – though there was no actual, sexual activity going on. But some of them were so drunk that they were throwing up, just wherever they were. I mean _sloppy_ drunk. I was just kind of walking through this scene with astonishment, and I heard a bunch of snickering coming from near the bathtub area. A bunch of them were looking at me, and one of them was offering me a piece of candy. At first, I was saying I didn’t want it, but he kept insisting…and I could hear the stifled sniffling continuing. Finally, I just agreed but, after taking it, and looking at the candy, which looked crushed and spoiled, I put two and two together (the state of the candy and the snickering) and figured that they were about to try to play some prank on me. I then simply said “Nah, actually I changed my mind” and I threw the candy in the trash and walked out of the room.

I walked through the other, classroom-esque area – which had about a dozen long tables in it – and went through another door. This led me outside onto a balcony. It was dawn outside, and the mansion sat right beside a forest. As I was outside, just getting some air, a seemingly secret panel creaked open, a few feet from me, and I looked over to see “Mitzie” peeking out from the opening. She beckoned my closer with her free hand, and I walked over to the small door, ducking inside and into a small compartment in the wall with her. She wore a tiny black dress with her hair down, and this compartment had pictures and pillows strewn around it, as if it were a little hideaway. We spent some time talking, and she told me a story about her past, having been brought over to America, and some of the trouble she’d had in her family. She said that this small room was where she went when she wanted to get away from it all. After talking to her for some time, I leaned in and kissed her lips. It was obviously unexpected, and she pulled away apprehensively. She then immediately apologized, and said that she was simply startled. Still showing a bit of apprehension, she leaned in toward me and kissed me with all the passion that she felt she missed in the first one. After making out for a while, she took off her top. She had these strange marks in her body which ran over her shoulders and down her arms – almost like scars, but in perfect patterns. I ran my fingers along her body, and ended up kneeling behind her, kneading a massage into her bare back and sides with my fingertips, rubbing my fingers just down around the sides of her breasts before bringing them down and around to her back again. Suddenly, she appeared startled and looked toward the secret door. She whispered that “somebody is listening to us” and I stopped what I was doing, my eyes fixed on the door as well. The door suddenly flew open, and a pair of arms thrust inside the space, grabbing me by my legs and pulling me outside of the compartment, and in through the large double doors that led back into the classroom area. 

The room was now _filled_ with people…and they all looked _very_ pissed at me. They were all dressed in medieval garb, and some of the men were wearing armor and weapons. The story came out that they were all vampires (so how they came to grab me when the secret space was outside on the balcony, in the daytime, is beyond me) and that I had completely offended them for being so intimate with one of their own, being that I was human. The men in this room were _really_ intimidating, looking like barbarians. Even the women had a sort of look as if they wanted to rip my face off. Apparently, I had to die for committing what was obviously a crime against their coven. 

Before I knew it, the _entire_ room launched a full-on attack at me. There were easily 20 – 25 vampires in this room, and they converged on me like vultures on a fresh carcass. I knew I had to either defend myself, or I was going to get torn apart, right here and now. Suddenly, time slowed down. I saw all of these bodies streaming in toward me, many of whom had blades of all shapes and sizes. With no other choice, I went on an offensive as well, but even though everything was in slow motion, I was able to move and react just a fraction of a second faster than the horde of vampires, though my awareness seemed to stay in real time. It was as if my body moved at &#189; real time, and the vampires moved at 1/3. Needless to say, this gave me one hell of an advantage. The _entire_ battle remained in this slow motion. The first guy came in toward me, and had a long blade attached to his forearm, replacing an obviously severed hand. Able to move faster than he, I dodged his attack and broke his arm in a way I don’t remember, ripping the bladed prosthetic from his wrist and wielding it in my hands like a sword. From there, I continued to fight my way through the room, dodging attacks by ducking and spinning – all at but a fraction of real time – and going straight for deathblows. At the ratio of the speed we were fighting, this entire room full of vamps was completely outmatched. I was running and jumping all over the place, maneuvering around this horde just a little bit faster than they could chase me. At one point, I even ran horizontally across the chalkboard to get around a few of my attackers.

The ease at which I cut through these vamps was amazing. It was to the point where one of them would lunge at me (again, all in slow motion) and I would sidestep him. Then, while he was flying slowly passed me, I would make three quick slices through the air, effectively cutting his body into three sections as he was still soaring through the air, then I’d move on to the next attacker. As easy as this may seem, there was still an entire room full of vamps descending upon me, so I had to keep moving. Everything was a matter of dodging, parrying, and unloading a series of slashes upon whoever was closest to me. I attempted for blows that I was sure would kill vamps, such as cutting off their heads or stabbing them through the heart, but I couldn’t always be as accurate as I wished. So, if I missed a clean cut across a neck, I would hack away at their heads until there was nothing left – essentially cutting a head into about 4 sections in a quick combination, before evading another vamp’s attacks. 

I ended up coming to a table where many of the female vamps had been sitting, and they were (still, at a speed just barely slower than my own lunging at me with fangs bared. I almost hate to say how easy it was to take them out. A (relatively) quick series of slashes cut through their heads and torsos, slicing them into sections. It was right around here that things returned to normal speed. In a macabre twist of pattern, the female vampires – those of which still had portions of their heads intact, began huddling over each other, crying about their coming deaths, trying to lick and suck at each others’ gaping wounds as if doing so would prolong their demise. (easily one of the strangest, most fucked up images I’ve ever had in dream…ever.. I mean, when I say they were “missing parts of their heads” I mean they looked like the demons in Constantine. One of them I even split down the middle, so it was two sides of a head trying to lick the wounds from another vampiress. And there were three of them huddled together, doing the same thing to each other. Not an image I’ll easily forget. An important thing to mention, though, was that during this entire battle, I don’t remember _any_ blood. I saw severed limbs and the bone and tissue within, but no blood.) My attention fell back upon the rest of the fight, but now things were in real time. I began to feel that the blade I was using – which had no handle, only the cupped piece that fitted onto the vamp’s forearm, was beginning to get cumbersome to hold. I slowly weaved myself toward a vamp with a full sword, killed him, and took it from him, trading my blade for it. 

There was one particular vamp who I found particularly intimidating. He actually reminded me of Lucian from _Underworld_ – except he was a vamp instead of a Lycan. He had dual blades like Lucian, and when I saw him bearing down on me, I actually ran the other way. I could hear one of the other vamps in the fray taunting me, saying “Yeah, you _better_ run!” This guy just expelled ‘badass’ all around him, and I felt it best to take out the grunts first. At one point, I lost sight of the Lucian-like vamp, fighting off another one. What I didn’t know was that “Lucian” had snuck up behind me. When I noticed him, I slung a kick back in his direction, parrying the other vamp’s blade with my own, but “Lucian” grabbed my oncoming foot, slammed it down on a nearby table, and drove a stake of his own down through my lower leg. I screamed in pain and drew my leg back, but continued fighting as ferociously as I could with the injury.

The dream began fading as the fight continued, until it finally dissolved and I awoke.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

so interesting that your brain would pick $22,000

and such a significant number that when someone said $2,200, you needed to correct her

what's the significance of 22,000.. any idea?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> so interesting that your brain would pick $22,000
> 
> and such a significant number that when someone said $2,200, you needed to correct her
> 
> what's the significance of 22,000.. any idea?



Wow! An Ophie sighting in my journal! 
Hey there, love.  ::content:: 

As far as 22,000, I have absolutely no idea where that came from. I was trying to figure it out, and where the subsequent 55,000 came from...but I'm at a loss.

----------


## Mitzie

Damn, that was awesome. I was a vampire?

Even awesomer!  ::banana:: 


I wanna be a sexy vampire chick in one of MY dreams!  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I wanna be a sexy vampire chick in one of MY dreams!



If you ever are, make sure I show up at some point!  :Hi baby:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/20/2009
Smallvillain*

(I woke up with about an hour left to sleep before having to get up again for work. Knowing that my alarm clock was set, I was still worried about sleeping through it, when I went back to sleep.)

I dreamt I was watching an episode of _Smallville_. I wasnt watching it on TV, but through a disembodied perspective  like I was the camera following him around. In the episode, something had gotten inside of Clarks skin. Every now and then, these little lesions would start showing up all over him  first a few in his face, and some running down his arms. It looked like something was scratching his skin, but from the inside out. Every time the lesions would grow, there would be this whirring sound, like something mechanical was cutting its way out of him. He went into an elevator, and the sound and lesions were getting more intense. A voice called out to him, inside his head. It said that it was about to break out of him, and that it would change him  turning him into a being of pure evil. (paraphrase) I believe it was Braniac, but there was really nothing to go by. At one point, though, these lesions were actually hurting him, and he took off his jacket. The lesions were so bad, that some of the skin in his arm completely peeled away, and showed metal beneath (which is what makes me think it was supposed to be Braniac). The more his skin tore, and the whirring intensified, until Clark was apparently racked with pain, and it was causing him to stagger about, trying to get the sound out of his head, and the intruder out of his skin.

He staggered outside of the Daily Planet, practically clawing at himself  trying to stop the horrible sensation of the boring through his skin. When he walked into the streets, there was utter chaos around him. Buildings were burning; cars were smashing into each other so fast and hard that one of them flew right off of the road and slammed into the second story windows of an office. There was simply no subtlety whatsoever, and things were just crashing and exploding all over the place. Clark, though, was so preoccupied with the intense pain that was causing him to wander aimlessly, that he just kind of staggered through the mayhem as if it didnt even exist. He walked into the frantic, colliding traffic; cars smashing into and ricocheting off of him as if he were a walking wall ofwellSteel. Even though he was already staggering, the speeding cars had no effect on his steps. I remember thinking to myself about how awesome this shows special effects had gotten, while watching this (I actually thought something along those lines, as I really was watching _Smallville_, the night before the dream). Suddenly, another car came, flying through the air, flipping toward a man and woman who were running passed Clark, trying to escape the fray. Just before the car landed on top of them, a red and blue blur flew in, picking them up and moving them just a few feet away, the car smashing to the ground where they once were. 

Clark turned to seehimselfsetting the man and woman down and smiling at them as they thanked him for saving their lives. It was him, but as Superman. The Superman imposter hurriedly told the humans to get as far away from Clark as possible, because _he_ was the one that was causing all the chaos  implying that Superman was here to stop the villain (Clark). Obviously, Clark was being framed. Superman then turned toward Clark, walking in his direction. He began expanding on the idea that the voice in Clarks head had been telling him; that Clark was going to turn into a psychopathic killer, and that this imposter (the _real_ psychopathic killer) was going to take his place as the Hero in the eyes of the public. Clark, though, wasnt having it. He was determined to fight back against his bio-invader, and he and Superman began one _hell_ of an epic battle. At the beginning, Clark had lost the ability to fly, because this thing was taking over him. He tried to fly but ended up falling back to the earth. 

The fight continued on, though, Clark effectively managing to hold the bio-invader out of his mind enough to retain his super-strength. They absolutely tore the city apart while fighting each other; smashing each other through buildings and concrete blocks; punching each other through the street and down below ground level; picking up cars and using them as weapons to swat each other with. It was absolutely nuts. There were times where my perspective would switch to that of Clarks, and I would be kind of willing his actions against the Super-Imposter, choosing when Clark punched or blocked by moving my own arms (which then became his). Having this periodic lapse between just watching the action and being in the action, I caught myself checking my watch (on Clarks wrist), making sure it wasnt 8:00am yet, because I was hoping the episode would be over before I had to go to work (There is so much reality/dream crossing in that one concept that it blows my mind. LOL.) The hand on the watch was getting closer and closer to 8, and I was wondering if I was going to be late to work. No matter what, though, I wanted to see the end of the fight.

Somehow, the fight moved from Metropolis to my old hometown. They were fighting in the Albertsons/Blockbuster Video shopping center. Clark was losing the fight badly, because no matter how hard he attacked the Superfraud just wouldnt quit, but he somehow found a way to beat him, psychologically. I cant remember what all he said, but Clark did this whole monologue about logically deducing the frauds weakness  something about their time in High School and the dangers of tobacco being a clue to his weakness. (How those concepts actually tied in, I have no idea. I cant remember what it was he was talking about.) After he exposed this secret, though, the Fraud wasnt able to touch him. He became weak and frail, and ended up flying away when he realized he couldnt win.

----------


## Man of Steel

Those last two dreams are fecking AWESOME, O! That fight scene with the vampires sounds incredible, for sure!

 :superman:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Those last two dreams are fecking AWESOME, O! That fight scene with the vampires sounds incredible, for sure!




Haha. Thanks for dropping in, MoS! I was just sending you a PM about the Smallville dream. Thought it would be right up your alley! Looks like you beat me to it, though. Heh.

And yes: The vampire fight was incredible. I loved the way there being so many of them was balanced out by my being able to move just a little bit faster than they were. Dodging them and slicing them like 4 times before they could even react was so very dope.  ::ninja::

----------


## Man of Steel

Reminds me of a dream I had night before last, wherein I slaughtered everyone at a big fancy beachside party with a machete. There was a lot of dismemberment, but very little blood. My sister-in-law managed to crawl all the way back to the resort wall with one leg and no foot, even past the mass graves we dug in the sand and all the guts we threw in the shallows. She tried to climb the wall, but with one leg and no foot, I guess it was pretty painful and toeholds do no good without toes to hold...

*COUGHIhavepsychopathicdreamsCOUGH*  :Eek: 

But, erm, yeah. Slicing heads apart is very Blade and Underworld. Read, 'badass'.  ::fro::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Reminds me of a dream I had night before last, wherein I slaughtered everyone at a big fancy beachside party with a machete. There was a lot of dismemberment, but very little blood. My sister-in-law managed to crawl all the way back to the resort wall with one leg and no foot, even past the mass graves we dug in the sand and all the guts we threw in the shallows. She tried to climb the wall, but with one leg and no foot, I guess it was pretty painful and toeholds do no good without toes to hold...
> 
> *COUGHIhavepsychopathicdreamsCOUGH* 
> 
> But, erm, yeah. Slicing heads apart is very Blade and Underworld. Read, 'badass'.



Hahaha. At first I thought you just meant that dream was about a party full of strangers. That paragraph took on a whole new meaning when you said it was your sister-in-law that was crawling away from the slaughter. LOL!

Nice.  ::evil::

----------


## Man of Steel

> Hahaha. At first I thought you just meant that dream was about a party full of strangers. That paragraph took on a whole new meaning when you said it was your sister-in-law that was crawling away from the slaughter. LOL!
> 
> Nice.



Yeah, actually, she is the only non-stranger I remember seeing, though I'm fairly certain my brother at least was there too. Presumably he was not so lucky. Lots of repressed anger, have I. Yoda would be all over me, I tell you.  ::mrgreen::  

That dream was mostly a rage-induced blur up till the clean-up, which was interesting. Sand doesn't hold graves very well. Urm. Yeah...  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That dream was mostly a rage-induced blur up till the clean-up, which was interesting. Sand doesn't hold graves very well. Urm. Yeah...



Lol. Yeah, I know what you mean. I remember that one of the most entertaining dreams I've ever had was one where my ex and I got into a swordfight in the bed room. (I was fighting in self-defense, though, of course.  ::D: ) She impaled me through my chest, and I hacked off her head. It didn't come off in one swipe so I kinda had to like, work the blade down through it. But then a cop came by and saw what I'd done, and was about to take me to jail for murder. I told him it was ok, though, because I knew that we were both immortal, and we were just having a "lover's" spat. Just when I said this, her severed head looked up at him and said some smart-assed remark to him, and her body stood up and put her head back on. LOL.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Lol. Yeah, I know what you mean. I remember that one of the most entertaining dreams I've ever had was one where my ex and I got into a swordfight in the bed room. (I was fighting in self-defense, though, of course. ) She impaled me through my chest, and I hacked off her head. It didn't come off in one swipe so I kinda had to like, work the blade down through it. But then a cop came by and saw what I'd done, and was about to take me to jail for murder. I told him it was ok, though, because I knew that we were both immortal, and we were just having a "lover's" spat. Just when I said this, her severed head looked up at him and said some smart-assed remark to him, and her body stood up and put her head back on. LOL.



Hahahahaha!!! That's hilarious, man. I can totally see that in my mind's eye, and it's seriously crackin' me up right now!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hahahahaha!!! That's hilarious, man. I can totally see that in my mind's eye, and it's seriously crackin' me up right now!



Lmfao. Yeah. It was definitely one for the books.

Just found it in my journal, if you ever wanna check it out  ::D: :
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...set#post326027

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/21/2009
"Little Mitz Lost"*

I dreamt that *Mitzie* was coming to visit me, and I was talking to her on the phone while she was driving toward my house, giving her directions. She told me she was at the intersection that my house was on, and I told her to turn the corner and go around to the back side of my house, which is where I usually park, and my house is on the right. I hung up the phone and went outside, to meet her, and my mom and her boyfriend were out back. My mom had apparently dyed her hair blond, and her b/f had a "new" (used) dirtbike that he'd just picked up from somewhere, and he was just kind of riding it around in the yard, testing it out. 

I saw a white pickup truck coming up the hill and slowing down, and I knew it was Mitz. I expected her to turn right, into my yard, but she turned left, into my neighbor's yard. She drove up through their grass and on the side of _their_ house - where no cars usually go. She was getting out of the truck, and I could see that she had a little boy with her that actually looked like Chris, *Ophelia's* son. I kept waving them over, trying to tell her that she was at the wrong house, but she couldn't see or hear me. My neighbor came out and talked to her, and she realized she was at the wrong house. They got back in the truck and began to leave, even when I was standing right there on the other side of the street, waving them over. I went back inside the house and got my phone, calling her to tell her she was supposed to turn to the house on the right. Only a few seconds had passed, but she told me she was now a few miles away from my house, and had absolutely no idea where she was or what street she was on.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/22/2009
Dream One:
"Gun-Running"*

Something about my mom renting a hotel room for her, my daughter, myself and - for some reason - my daughter's step dad. The "hotel room" was actually my old house, back when Cierra and her mom were still together. There was only one large bed in the room, and we ended up all fitting on it, but Cierra's S/D kept complaining that I was taking up too much room, even though he was the one taking up all the room. No matter what I said, he just wouldn't stop bitching about it, so finally I just got fed up and went to the living room to watch TV and sleep on the couch. 

The next morning, I was coming back in and I saw that he'd left a loaded Berretta at the foot of the bed. Immediately, I got on him about it, because Cierra had been in the room the whole time. No sooner had I started talking about this, than the whole entire room suddenly seemed to be flooded with hardware. There were guns and swords all over the place, as if they'd been there the whole time. The conversation changed just as suddenly, and we were now talking about gun quality, and which ones were more affective and efficient. We started going through the guns and checking them. I was still not comfortable with the guns being loaded, so I started taking the magazines out and clearing all the rounds from the chambers. 

A few minutes later, he'd left, and it was just mom, Cierra and I left in the room with all of these guns. Something had caught my eye, out the window, and I saw a bunch of men in tactical gear sneaking their way toward our rooms. As soon as I noticed them, the window exploded. I don't remember much about this, but it seemed that Cierra's S/D had stolen all of these weapons, got a tip-off that S.W.A.T. was coming and left us all here to take the rap. Bastard. The last thing I remember is mom and I taking up arms, throwing a few clips in as S.W.A.T. descended on us, and preparing to fight our way out of the building.

(I was watching _Face/Off_ yesterday, and this reminded me of the part where S.W.A.T. busts in on Castor's place.)


*Dream Two:
"Fallout Children"*

I was walking in a field with maybe two other friends of mine, and I believe we were teenagers. We were all staring at this old factory/plant that was off limits to trespassers, while we passed by it. Apparently, there were a lot of old stories and rumors about the plant, and we were all really curious as to what really went on there. We saw a man coming our way, walking toward the plant, and he had a box. When we crossed paths, he said that he was making a delivery to the plant, so he had permission to go in. Of course, we couldn't resist asking if we could go with him. he agreed, and allowed us to walk along side him. 

We approached the old, run-down building, and noticed that there was a smaller building attached to the front of it. It looked more like a house than an industrial building. The place looked completely abandoned, but the closer we got, the more we could hear what sounded like machinery whirring and whining from the set of buildings. Before going inside, we kind of went around the front side of the "house," trying to see inside the dark windows for any signs of life. The closer we got to the building, though, the louder this whirring, wailing noise got - and the more distinct. It sounded almost...human. More specifically, it sounded like the wailing of ghosts. _Lots_ of ghosts. The idea seemed absurd, though, but thinking about the sound with that in mind made it one of the eeriest, most unnerving sounds I'd ever heard in my life. Still, secure in the assumption that ghosts didn't exist, I approached the others and we walked inside.

We found ourselves in an old kitchen. It looked outdated, but didn't exactly look as abandoned as I'd half-expected. The wailing sound had gotten louder, though, and it seemed to be coming from a cellar door near the hallway. I was such a ghastly noise, but with everything else seeming so untended, curiosity was getting the better of us. A couple of us went over to the door and pulled it open, peering down into the blackness. We almost toppled all over each other, when a mass of tiny heads and arms suddenly lunged out at us, reaching frantically for us like zombies closing in on a meal, wailing away in that terrible chorus we'd heard from outside. In the split second it took us to react, I could see that they were children - dozens of them. Their faces and bodies were horribly disfigured to the point where it was hard to even recognize them as humans. Just the same, though, we slammed the door shut, screaming, and braced ourselves against it to keep the horde inside. 

Just then, an man and woman appeared in the hallway, having heard the sounds and come to investigate. They were completely aware of the children in the cellar, and after we began to calm down, the told us a story about the plant and how there used to be all kinds of fucked up experiments going on in there - one of which caused some sort of radioactive contamination that burned all of the children that were being experimented all, disfiguring them the way that they are. They took the box from the delivery guy and opened it, revealing the contents to be canned goods - food for the children. Still uneasy about the atmosphere, we stuck around long enough to hear more about the tale, as the man and woman fed the children. They let a couple of them run around in the kitchen area while being fed and, aside from the horrific disfigurements, they seemed like ordinary children - though they couldn't talk and did not much more than make moaning noises. The wailing from earlier had been their cries for food. 

Though there didn't seem to be any danger in the situation, it was all just too uncomfortable to hang around in. We'd figured that we'd been there long enough, hurriedly said our goodbyes, and left the building. For some reason, we were all suddenly, overwhelmingly hungry, and we could see that there was a Subway at the end of the field opposite the side we'd come in on. Instead of walking around the entire perimeter, we just went and climbed over the chain-link fence, crossing some railroad tracks and heading toward the Subway to eat.

----------


## akroma

Well. I've just finished reading through your dream Journal and I loved it  :smiley:  Fantastic dreams! Especially the vampire one ! Keep dreming !  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well. I've just finished reading through your dream Journal and I loved it  Fantastic dreams! Especially the vampire one ! Keep dreming !



Wow. Thanks, Akroma! Nice to know you enjoyed it enough to stick with it.  ::content::

----------


## Geeome

I just read your journal, too. I like it a lot. I like the one where you were lucid and told everyone around you and they said "Wtf?" Then you jumped off the balcony. Its the one where you got your ass kicked by the old man the first time  :wink2:  By the way, ive been really... scared? Of having a lucid dream and not remembering it. I get recall of 1 dream a night, and am worried ill miss a lucid >.> The idea of a part of my life happening, me being there, and waking up to remember none of it like I was only sleeping for 10 seconds creeps me out o_o

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I just read your journal, too. I like it a lot. I like the one where you were lucid and told everyone around you and they said "Wtf?" Then you jumped off the balcony. Its the one where you got your ass kicked by the old man the first time  By the way, ive been really... scared? Of having a lucid dream and not remembering it. I get recall of 1 dream a night, and am worried ill miss a lucid >.> The idea of a part of my life happening, me being there, and waking up to remember none of it like I was only sleeping for 10 seconds creeps me out o_o



Hey, Geeome. Thanks for reading!  ::cooler:: 

Yeah, that dream where I jumped off the balcony and fought the old Asian guy is still one of my favorite lucids ever. Heh.

The only thing I can tell you about not remembering lucids is that it's _gonna_ happen, at times. You might as well just go ahead and accept it. I've forgotten plenty of lucid dreams. It sucks, sure, but in the end, you know you'll have more in the future. You cant really get caught up on something that you've already forgotten. Just keep on moving forward.  :smiley:

----------


## Prestige

Hey, I love your Journal! Your dreams and LD adventures are very interesting to read! The one where you and your friends are exploring that famous tower only to find an apartment in the interior with the crazy old asian sorcerer is intense! Can't wait to read some new stuff from you!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey, I love your Journal! Your dreams and LD adventures are very interesting to read! The one where you and your friends are exploring that famous tower only to find an apartment in the interior with the crazy old asian sorcerer is intense! Can't wait to read some new stuff from you!



Thanks, Prestige! Unfortunately, I don't have too much to report from the last few nights. I've gone to sleep just a little too drunk, and the fragments I do remember have been just a little too bland. Heh. Hopefully I'll have some more good ones to jot down, soon enough.  ::content:: 

And Welcome to Dream Views!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Most of the dreams I've been having recently have been a little too bland to remember, so there hasn't been much to jot down lately, but I had a good couple of lucids last night.)


*02/27/2009
Fragment:*
Something about talking to my aunt about girls and relationships. Don't remember much about what we were talking about, though. (This is about the only one I remember enough to even log)


*03/03/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I don't remember much of this one, but I was traveling around Europe with Max. We ended up in Paris and, for some reason, I had the idea that *Mes Tarrant* was living somewhere in the city. The last thing I remember was trying to find a computer so I could drop her a line and see if we could swing by and visit her.


*Dream Two:
"Mindsweepers"*

(This one was pretty interesting. I've had dreams within dreams before, but I've never had a dream where I was in someone _else's_ dream. I don't remember a whole lot of it, but the whole concept of how this one played out was awesome. I happened to catch the end of _Vanilla Sky_, last night, which I hadn't seen in ages. I'm figuring that's probably what inspired this dream.)

I was with two other guys, and we were part of an operation that sent us inside the mind of a mentally disturbed girl. We were supposed to locate some sort of blocked memory from her childhood, that was going to help her psychological therapy along (kind of like the whole _The Cell_ premise). I don't remember anything from the "real world," but once we entered her mind, it was as if we were entered a warehouse. Instead of going through a surreal "dream world" with vivid landscapes and fragmented continuity, we walked through a massive storeroom with various objects and boxes filed away, all over the place. Each of these objects were the girl's memories. What _was_ surreal was that some of them were gigantic in size, such as a very large, pink, children's bike that stood up in a corner, some 15ft tall. 



After roaming around this warehouse of memories, we came to a huge docking area door at the far end of the "building." I went over to take a look, and one of the guys told me to be careful, because this was where all of the girl's childhood nightmares were stored. Tampering with it in the wrong way could unleash any or all of her forgotten nightmare creatures to run rampant within her mind, which could send her into an even worse psychological state. It was also where we were going to find clues to the blocked memory.

The guy who knew the most about what we were doing here, a young, apparent American (judging by the way he talked) of middle-eastern descent, came over to the panel near the door, where I was standing. The panel was very high-tech, and had a screen on it with a scrolling marquis of all types of monsters and disturbing images - a display of the atrocities held behind the door. The apparent technician opened up a service hatch in the floor, under the computerized panel, and crawled down inside of it. He got to work doing...something or other, and we just kind of watched him from above while he worked. He was supposedly able to navigate the contents behind the door this way, to find clues in her nightmares to whatever memory it was we were looking for.

A few seconds after he started, an alarm began blaring. The guy below us began panicking, saying that something had gone wrong, and the door was about to open, releasing something from within. He stayed below, in the hatch, and the two of us up top scrambled backward as the huge door hissed and ascended high over our heads. Immediately, a goliath of a monster stomped out from storage. It was 20ft tall, easily, and had a top-heavy, muscle-ridden body with arms like redwood trunks. And it looked really, _really_ pissed off.

The tech-guy screamed out that we had to keep this thing from getting away into the different corners of this girl's mind, or it could do irreparable damage to her. In a bit of a strange twist, I realized that this was a dream world, and that I was good at dream control. Not sure if anything was going to work, because this wasn't my own mind. (In essence, I became lucid, without _really_ becoming lucid.  ::?: ) I squared off against the massive monster, and planted my feet, pulling my hands back to one side and trying to summon a kamehameha energy blast. When I threw them out in front of me, nothing but a pitiful wave of distortion shot out of my palms, doing absolutely nothing to the monster. He charged in toward me and I dodged off to one side, jumping toward a wall and running straight up it, vertically, until I was higher than the beast's head. When I was high enough, I did a twisting backward flip over the monsters head, throwing my hands downward, repeatedly, and trying to fire multiple blasts of energy at the monster's head as a flipped and twisted over top of him. Nothing but short puffs of failure bursting from my hands. I landed the impossibly high flip perfectly, though, crouching and facing the towering creature, completely out of ideas.



Suddenly, just as soon as the action had started, it stopped. Time had rewound, and we were back roaming through the storage facility again, just beginning to approach the large door. It was _then_ that I noticed that we'd done this before. I remembered the monster, and trying to use powers. I then realized that this wasn't the girl's dream. It was _mine_. I was now _actually_ lucid. The first thing I did was look at my hands, and everything was just about as vivid as it was, before. I had to actually _try_ to visualize my hands as being distorted, before the began to warp and change shape. The DC's I had been with were still playing their roles, though, and were going to work on the hatch again. I told them there was no need for that, because I was the one dreaming. It took some coaxing, but I got them to abandon the mission so we could go find something else to do. I distinctly remember one of them protesting - citing the importance of the mission - as we were walking away from the hatch, and me telling him to "just shut up, DC", feeling frustrated after my attempts at beating the monster before had been so futile. The thought crossed my mind to try fighting it again, but I didn't really feel like wasting the dream on it.

(Unfortunately, that's all I remember, and I woke up shortly after that. I came to the PC to take down my notes and then went back to sleep.)


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was on a narrow pier, walking out toward the ocean. There were a few of my friends and co-workers hanging around, and a bunch of little kids roaming about the area. I remember V from work, specifically, and I said what's up to him, as I passed him, heading toward the end of the pier. When I got to the end, there was a jacuzzi on a small deck, just near the edge, looking out over the water. There were a few little kids and teenagers in the jacuzzi, and I settled down into it to enjoy the water. With little pretense, I realized how odd this set-up was, and became aware that I was dreaming again. 

Being in the hot tub, the first thing I did was wish there was a hot chick in there with me. But when I looked around, all I saw were nothing but kids. A bit disturbed by this, I glanced toward one of the girls and commanded that she transform into an older chick. She slowly sank down until the water topped over her head, and then emerged just as slowly - now a smokin hot, topless brunette with the most devilish smile on her face. One of the young boys in the jacuzzi looked at her bare chest and belted out "Whoa! Those are _NICE_!"

The last thing I remember is telling the kids to get lost, and making my way over to the new girl.

Damn. Robbed.  ::?:

----------


## What??Me??

"Woah! Those are NICE!" Rofl.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao. Yeah, I thought that was great, too. Especially since the boy looked like he was about 9 years old. ROFL.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/04/2009
Dream One:
"Samuel L. Jack the Ripper"*

I was a cop with a female partner, and we were on the case of a suspected serial killer. We went to investigate the suspect's house (who was being "played" by Samuel L. Jackson). I had memories of dealing with the guy before, and he was a real dick. We waited until we knew he would be gone, and then we went in to snoop around his place. There were already other cops there, when we showed up, so we just kind of joined in on their search, but they were all just being _really_ lazy, and just sitting around with their thumbs up their asses. I kept trying to get them all to help with the rummaging through his stuff, before he came back, but they were in no hurry to get to work. 

While my partner and I were pretty much the only one's going through his stuff, my perspective switched to 3rd person. I saw Sam L. return, looking over a hedge-lined stone wall and spying on us. He then pulled up a sniper rifle, took aim, and fired a shot into his house, hitting my partner and wounding her. I was soon rushing out the back door, trying to chase him down, but he was gone before we could even really react to the shooting. We were left searching all of the neighboring buildings for him, but finding nothing. Even so, he was always one step ahead, and kept killing off the squad, one by one, as we searched various places. There was a lazy cop in one room, supposedly "searching," but really doing nothing but watching T.V. He was the only one in the room and, when I went back in, the guy was dead in the chair. Just barely catching a glimpse of Sam, running again, I gave chase again. Every now and then, he would turn around and I would have to take cover as we got into gunfights. My gun kept jamming on me, and my partner, resilient as she was, kept up with the chase even with her bullet wound. At one point, I remember running out of ammo and having to ask her for one of her clips. The chase/firefight continued, and we ended up going into the hood, and just barely catching glimpses of him as he moved from building to building. 

We caught up to him in a parking garage where a bunch of people were having a breakdance battle (I'm definitely noticing a lot more dance battles occuring in my dreams). Apparently, a few of these guys were friends of his, and they pulled out and started firing at us as well. The chase then kind of disbanded from being just against Sam L., and we had to react to the new shooters on the scene. I was squaring off against two guys, well after Sam had given us the slip, and our scrambles for cover had taken our gunfight into a grocery store. Inside the store, I actually got the upper hand on both of them, stripping their guns and getting one of them in my grasp. The other one, gunless, rushed over to a security guard that was standing in line, and stole the gun right off of his belt. I knocked the one that I had in custody down onto his face, and dropped down to one knee, pressing it down into his back to keep him from moving while I took aim at the gun-toting other. He turned his back and ran, and I fired off a few shots through the front of the store, just barely missing him as he ran outside. 

I don't remember the end of the dream, but I do believe we ended up killing Sam L.


*Dream Two:
"Seven/Ten Shift"*

I was riding in the back seat of a car that DV Member *Shift* was driving. She had me scared out of my mind, though, because she was a _horrible_ driver, and didn't really seem to care in the least. She was making tight turns through intersections doing like 50mph, arcing wide and running up on people's lawns when she couldn't stay on the road. I kept yelling at her to drive like she had some sense, but she acted like I didn't even exist, and just kept on driving like a maniac with this steadfast look of determination on her face. There were two other DV members in the car, but I don't remember who they were.

We ended up going to a bowling alley, where we were supposed to be meeting up with more of the DV crew. Instead of those little chairs that most bowling lanes had, this one had couches on each lane. I remember that there was one lane where this little kid was throwing the ball like halfway down the lane before it even touched the ground. Just when other DV members began showing up, I realized that I was wearing a kilt...and _nothing_ but a kilt. (I was watching "According to Jim" yesterday, and he'd gotten tricked by his wife into wearing a kilt). I was feeling really exposed, and I tried to make my way to the bathroom, but suddenly felt like I was _really_ drunk. I fell, once, by a small flight of stairs that led up off of the bowling lanes, giving anyone who was nearby a quick, embarrassing flash as my feet flew up over my head. Eventually, I made my way to the bathroom, trying to adjust the kilt, which kept riding up to around my chest instead of my waist. When I pulled it down, I noticed these strange white and blue dots on my stomach. I had no idea what they were, and it was just a few at first, but the more I tried to adjust the kilt down around my waist, the more these things just kind of popped up on my skin, until my entire torso was _covered_ in these bright white and blue boils. (Ugh. Makes my skin crawl, just thinking about it). They kept changing in size, from small, pimple-like bumps to large, colored pocks. I don't remember anything after that, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(I had a couple of dreams this night - Thursday/Friday - but unfortunately I don't remember much, besides a lucid fragment. I didn't have time to write in my notes before I went to work, and it's been over 24 hours.  ::?:  Here's what I remember, though.)

*03/06/2009
Dream One:
"Alpha Male"*

I was walking down my street. The dream had started at night, and I was with someone. We walked down toward the YMCA, and there were a lot of people out there playing games in the dark. Down the perpendicular street, there were a lot of cars pulling in and out of the high school, as if some huge function was going on, but there wasn't really very many lights in the area at all, aside from the headlights. I spent some time down on this end of the road, but I don't really remember very much of what went on.

The next thing I knew, it was daytime out, and I was walking back toward the direction of my house. About halfway there, I saw three very large creatures walking my way on all fours. They were wolves, but not like any other wolves I'd ever seen. There was a fully-grown wolf, and two cubs. The thing was: the cubs - on all fours - stood a good 3 feet high. The adult was as tall as I was. Just as I stopped walking, they spotted me. Immediately they came running in my direction, snarling. Knowing that wolves of this size would have ripped me to shreds in seconds, I instinctively ran toward the house whose driveway I was crossing. With the wolves right on my heels, I took a leap of faith, kicking off of the garage door for elevation and getting just high enough to grab the roof with my hands. My legs dangling, I was somehow able to drag myself up onto the roof by the palms of my hands, as if I was Spider-Man and my hands could stick flat to any surface. 

I stood up on the roof, and the first thing I realized was how impossible it would have been for me to actually climb a house like that. Not only was I never that great a climber, but my hands sticking to the rooftop like that was just absurd. I realized I was dreaming, stepping back over to the edge of the roof and looking down. The large wolves jumped up and down, snapping their jaws toward me, but falling just short of being able to reach the rooftop. I walked along the edge and, no matter which direction I walked, they followed me, trying viciously to get high enough to drag me down. Finally, I just thought to myself, "fuck it", and I jumped down and landed in the center of the driveway. They converged on me instantly, and I began fighting them off, grabbing them as they lunged and grappling with them. I don't remember much of the play-by-play for the fight, but I do remember punching the big one in the face, and then doing a telekinetic move where I dodged its jaws and held up my index and middle fingers, swiping them downward as if I were holding an invisible sword, and passing them inches away from the wolf's neck. A crimson line appeared in the wolf's coat, along the path where my fingers - had they been so long - would have traveled (kind of like Sylar's lobotomy move in _Heroes_, only much faster). The adult wolf's head then tilted forward, and fell off of its shoulders. The body followed.

I don't remember anything after that.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
All I remember is that I was in someone's house with some friends, and one of them had an adorable wolf cub as a pet. It was only a couple of weeks old, and we were all just marveling over how awesome he was.



*03/07/2009
Fragment:*
The only thing I really remember was being in some big house out in Orlando. For some reason, I got into a fight with some guy on the front porch. I ended up getting his back and trying to put him in a rear naked choke, but I couldn't get his neck in the crook of my elbow, so I couldn't really close off of his windpipe all the way. He flailed around with me on his back, crashing into tables and chairs and stuff, which were all laid out on the patio. I don't really remember how it ended.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> rear naked



Haahajlshksdjfksplat +snort+

yeah ok, I'm 7.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Haahajlshksdjfksplat +snort+
> 
> yeah ok, I'm 7.



HA! 

You know, I was wondering how long it would be before somebody made a joke out of that.  :tongue2:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Holy crap man. Seriously, take all of these ideas and stories and combine them into one huge epic adventure book. Then it'll top the best seller list and they'll adapt it into a movie and you'll become filthy rich. You might have to buy the rights of Spiderman and DBZ and some other references in the story though  :tongue2: 

Anyways, great DJ  ::D:  I'll look forward to reading future entries. I feel like I really am reading an adventure book with all the detail and care you put into writing these stories. You've been giving me a lot of ideas for my LDs too. Maybe I'll actually do something besides sex for once!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Holy crap man. Seriously, take all of these ideas and stories and combine them into one huge epic adventure book. Then it'll top the best seller list and they'll adapt it into a movie and you'll become filthy rich. You might have to buy the rights of Spiderman and DBZ and some other references in the story though 
> 
> Anyways, great DJ  I'll look forward to reading future entries. I feel like I really am reading an adventure book with all the detail and care you put into writing these stories. You've been giving me a lot of ideas for my LDs too. Maybe I'll actually do something besides sex for once!



Haha. Thanks, man. Glad I could be of some inspiration.  ::content:: 

But yeah, I have so many contrived concepts rattling around in my head. Hehe. Glad you're enjoying them. I'll keep posting them (well, most of them) as they come to me. Heh.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/11/2009
"...You're still here?"*

I woke up on the couch in the living room (but it was in a different position than it usually is). It was really dark, and was apparently the middle of the night. Cierra came in and was trying to get my attention about something. My mom followed her in. Mom was saying something about if I was prepared to get up early and take Cierra to school in New Smyrna, in the morning. I knew immediately that something was wrong. I distinctly remember Cierra's mom coming to pick her up last night, before I went to bed. I kept telling my mom that there's no way this is really happening, because Cierra went home last night. She kept saying stuff like "Yeah, well, whatever. Just make sure you're up early, so you can get her ready and have her to school on time." 

Cierra went over and sat down on the love-seat. She had this mischievous look on her face like she knew something was up, but was being silly and didn't want to disclose what she knew. I sat up on the couch and looked at her, a bit puzzled. I was certain that I was right. I knew that her mom had picked her up, and that Cierra was gone by the time I went to sleep. From my seat on the couch, I held out one hand, pointing a finger at her, focusing my mind. I flicked my finger upward and, projecting the telekinetic intention, silently commanded Cierra's body to elevate from the chair. She slowly hovered off of the cushion, still in a seated position, and floated a few feet above the ground. "Ha! I knew it!" I said out loud, knowing for sure that I was dreaming. I got up and went down the hallway. It was really dark in the house, and I leaned in my room and tried to turn on my ceiling fan light. It didn't work. At first, I was like "oh. Clever. Dream World tech not working, as usual." But then I realized that my light was really blown in waking life (which it is. Just hadn't changed it yet at the time.) so I leaned into the bathroom which, is directly across the hall, and turned on the bathroom light. It came on really dim, but it worked. 

There were suddenly a lot of voices outside, and we all walked out through the door in my bathroom. Some of our family members were pulling up in the back. It was really dark out, aside from the headlights. Slowly, I could feel things beginning to fade, I wanted to ground myself into the dream, but I completely forgot about checking my hands. Instead, I got the impulse to close my eyes and try to will things into clarity. When I opened, though, things were still pretty hazy. I was trying to think of something to do while I still had lucidity, but I couldn't think of anything. I walked back into the house, and things were even darker than before.

The next thing I knew, I was trying to focus my eyes in the darkness, and realized I was looking at the inside of my room. I had woken up without even realizing it, because the darkness of the dream bled into the darkness of my actual room in waking life.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> The next thing I knew, I was trying to focus my eyes in the darkness, and realized I was looking at the inside of my room. I had woken up without even realizing it, because the darkness of the dream bled into the darkness of my actual room in waking life.



Oh yeah, I know what that's like. That'd be funny if you were dream spinning in the dream, and then you wake up and find yourself spinning around in your bed  ::laughhard::

----------


## Man of Steel

Just read the last few posts, O; that disfigured children dream sounds pretty creepy. The one with the dream-within-a-dream/The Cell theme sounds pretty sweet, though. That'd be a great basis for a short story.

The giant wolf dream sounds pretty damn intense! You must have seen Lakeview Terrace not too long before that Samuel L. dream, no?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

[Edit:] The notes that are scratched out are the ones that I've already written out. You can find them a few posts down from this one. [/Edit]

Wow. Had a fucking _amazing_ night last night. Will post what notes I've had over the past couple of days (some of which I've forgotten the details to), and will do my best to expand on them when I have time - and also reply to MoS and Silox.

*03/15/2009
Dream One (Notes):*
-Peaceful facility. Other people there. High tech. Playing golf with billiard balls. Someone came and kicked them. Pissed. Chased them all around. Some missing. SNeaking around to get more in ninja costume. Eying girl playfully and freaking her out as I moved on the floor in stealth, grabbing balls. Learned about some plot. Machine. Molded to machine. Saw video as if I was there. Like dream machine. Saw someone trying to sabotage facility. Woody harleson. Saw me through computer. Upgraded dream-like appendages. Fight. Don't remember much of fight.

*Dream Two (Notes):*
-Gun-shopping with mike H. was telling me about jets going into low orbit, which I knew. Checking out guns.


*Dream Three:
"Death Bus"*
I was on a bus with a psychotic driver. We were up on some cliff overlooking the ocean, and she was careening around all of the curves with the pedal to the floor. I could tell that she was about to head straight for the guardrail, and I stood up from my seat and ran toward the back, just about the jump out the Emergency Exit. I was too late, though, and we were already flying off of the cliff. The bus landed in the ocean, and water began flooding in. Many of the people on the bus were already dead from the impact, and they were floating around in the quickly sinking bus. While I was trying to make my escape, I could see that the bus was sinking way too fast, and it would be a miracle if I was able to get back to the surface. 

Suddenly, I saw a group of figures closing in on the bus from outside. For lack of human legs, I could tell that they were Mer-people. From the way they were frantically searching around the bus, it looked like they were actually looking for survivors of the crash. Seeing this, I immediately became lucid. No longer in danger, I simply levitated upward, phasing through the overturned bus and out of the surface of the ocean, just levitating a few feet over the water and looking around.


==================================

03/17/2009
(Notes Written on paper. Will transcribe later)

===================================


03/18/2009
Guys in Blue RX8. Got in for a moment. Speeding around neighborhoo. Had left mom's house where family members were. After riding. Told them I hd to get back. Made some big deal about me being "Scared." Went back home. Mid of night. People in the house. Using it as a hangout. Started kickig people out. Some standing up to me. Hid valuable shit. Got swords. Stalked around house, kicking people out. Patch on Gorillas. Everyone else had to leave to leave. Huge confrontation with MASSIVE guy at door. After that, they knew I meante business. Telling me they had charges against me if I made them leave. Threatening me. Stood up to them anyway.

----------------------
03/19/2009

With Burns and some dude. They were going out for the first time. Burns was vulnerable. Had a gin and tonic like other guy. I paid for first round. In a bar in mall. Were all getting drunk. They had a huge fight. Both exacerbated. She was catty, and he was insensitive. After a while, sitting on stairs shuffling cards. Got involved and said "I'm just going to say it. You're both being assholes to each other." Explained why. They were apologetic. Said I keep calling her Burns. She said "could you?" Were cool again. Walking around. Burns and dude gone. Saw Lily. Awkwardly making convo with me. Asking why we never became friends. Why we never became more than friends. Was saying I don't know. Really started to miss her and was getting choked up. Said it wasn't too late. That she wanted to grow old and have kids with me. Some presentation about love playing in background. Said I had to pledge to be committed to only her. Laying it on really thick. Knew something was wrong. Looking around. Lily was gone. Store lady looking at me like I was nuts. Said this couldn't be real. She was skeptical. Said that I knew it was a dream because I never drove to this mall. Tried to levitate magazines and make lights turn out. Manifested lily again from screens. Knew it! Saw Freddy's arm. Get out here, Freddy! Grabbed my arm. What's up, man?! Showdown. I made nails come out of both hands. Clashing. He was on a mission. Sliding across floor almost like skating. He couldn't touch me. Hacking and slashing. Tricked him with duck duck moose fake-out. Crashed into a corner. Laughing at him. Tried to flip upside down onto the ceiling. Disoriented and dream got weak. Coming after me again. Tried to peek at hands but things were too frantic. Couldn't hold dream together and woke up.

+Girl in bed. Sitting on me. Something on tv. Looked back at girl. Realized it was a dream. Turned into white-eyed demon. I woke up. 

+ kid named Jamal and other kid. In school. Lucid,to a point. Knew it was dream, but thought it was shared dream. Treated guys like they were real, even though I knew the surrounding was a dream. One was getting confused because of hallways. Tried to guide him. Looking for my artwork. One set he took my stuff out and used my porfolio and other was in a locker. Went to find it. Saw Fireman. Took axe and broke into locker. Thought about putting my hand through but didn't.

+FA. Clock kept changing.

+ In school again. Thinking of rainbow task. Couldn't find rainbow. Saw one in glass reflection but couldn't get to it. Tried to make one on ground. Nothing. Saw skittles despenser. Through tarp down. Took a while. Lit up. Girl came along. Made out on skittle tarp. Thinking of what next. Green eggs and ham. Saw someone with something greeno n their plate. Willed it to green eggs and ham. Ham tasted aweful. Eggs tasted like ham. Started throwing eggs. Huge egg fight. Slapping eggs away and hitting other people with them. Went around with everyone. Got cornered. Hadouken eggs. Screwed girl in front of entire cafeteria. More hadouken eggs. Could feel them coming out of my palms. Was about to talk out of school. Stopping to try to remember everything that happened. Told James I'd see him later today at work. Went outside. Stacey and others out there. Heard me talking about it was a dream, and didn't believe me. Said I could prove it. Made fountain go up an down. She believed.

+FA. Checked clock purposely this time. Kept changing.

+Something about crazy doctor, writing with compass and looking through microscope for something.

+Watching Avatar. Other people in the house. Treasure asking why I stuttered.

----------


## The Cusp

Ran into you in my dreams last night!  No sooner did we meet than zombies attack.  Those zombies didn't stand a chance!
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1269

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ran into you in my dreams last night!  No sooner did we meet than zombies attack.  Those zombies didn't stand a chance!
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1269



Haha. That's badass! I love dreams like that, where an ally and I are fighting back to back. Was it lucid, which gave you the ability to reset the dream? Or did it just kinda 'happen'?

And _damnit_, I'm so pissed. I'd spent about two hours typing up some of those dreams that I only put into notes in my last post, and I must not have saved before I stepped away from the PC. I'm thinking it shut itself down to update or something, because now that I open the document to continue typing, I have nothing but notes again! Sonofabitch.

I'm just going to skip to lucid with Burns and Freddy Krueger, even though I'd typed it up once already. It was too awesome to leave out. The ones before it I'm just going to leave as notes and I _might_ retype them someday. Anyway, I'll be back later to update...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Big wall of text. Catching up. I've still got a few more to do.)


*03/17/2009
"The Lions' Den"*

The very first thing I remember is waking up, on the ground. I was in a park somewhere, surrounded by trees and wide-open space. I was lying face down, and there was a massive weight on my back. Something extremely heavy was draped over me, and I could see a bunch of people standing at a distance, looking at me with what was obviously grave concern. Though I couldn't lift my neck up to see exactly what it was, I could tell by the feeling of its coat, and the various low growls reverberating through his body, that I had a very _big_ lion laying on top of me.

I was immediately terrified. I didn't know what to do. It was just resting on me with one arm draped across my body, as if I was now its property, and he'd do with me whatever the hell he wished, and no one was going to tell him otherwise. As if that wasn't bad enough, a second, female lion came walking into my field of view. She just kind of strolled around near the male and I, watching the people watching us. I could see that some of the people in the distance were cops, and some were civilians and/or animal control with guns. Nobody wanted to chance shooting the lions, for fear of pissing them off and/or getting me killed. But I could tell by the way they were getting into position, that their time to act would have to be soon.

Suddenly, I began to question if I was dreaming. I didn't want to move, for fear of angering the lion, so I tried to telekinetically levitate the beast off of me. It didn't work _at all_. He just stayed there, laying on top of me. Running out of options, I tried to move a little, to see he'd be forgiving enough to let me slip out from under him. The second I moved, he gave a really deep growl that shook me to my core. I resigned movement and lay there, motionless once again. Someone called that they were going to try to shoot the lion and that, the very moment they began shooting, I needed to get to my feet and run as fast as I could. Before I even had time to protest, shot after shot rang out. The lion shifted to defend himself and pulled his arm off of me. I rolled out from under him and scrambled to my feet, the lion turning to face his attackers. Distracted by dozens of shots, the lion left me alone as he and the female charged the shooters closest to them. 

Reaching the line of people, I came across someone that had an extra shotgun, picked it up, and began helping to put the animals down while they ran down the other shooters, biting and clawing at them while seemingly taking the bullets in stride. I don't remember whether or not we actually neutralized them, though - just all the running, screaming and gunshots.



*03/19/2009
"Third Degree Burns"*

I was with DV Member *Burns* and some other dude. They were going out for the first time, and I was there hanging out with them. We were in some bar in a mall, and were getting wasted. I can't remember what Burns was having, but I had a gin and tonic, as did the other guy. I remember paying for the first round, but nothing about who got the others. Burns seemed really vulnerable, though, as if she had just come out of a failed relationship and was really touchy and suspicious of this other guy. They kept getting into tiny spats that turned into a huge argument. She was being really catty, and he was being pretty insensitive, just kind of shrugging off everything she said, which obviously helpd make things wose. A little later, I was sitting on a small group of steps, shuffling cards (which I often do, to keep myself busy when I'm bored or agitated), and the two of them were standing a couple of feet away from me, still going at it. Finally, I spoke up and said something like: "You know, I'm just going to come out and say it. You're both being assholes to each other. I've been here the whole time, and I think you're both being really unfair to each other and it's only making things worse for no reason." Realizing I was right, they both apologized to each other. I also apologized to Burns because I kept calling her 'Burns' instead of her real name. She said it was ok, found it endearing, said I could keep calling her Burns if I wanted to.

Later, after everything was cool again, Burns and the dude were gone, and I was strolling around the mall. Glancing into one of the stores I was passing, I saw L - a girl I used to work with and had a huge crush on, but unfortunately had a big falling out with. She noticed me and began to talk to me. The atmosphere was _really_ awkward, because before now, she'd been avoiding me for over a year, and we'd pretty much just stopped talking to each other. Now, she was actually putting in _effort_ to make conversation with me. She began to make an almost solemn tone, and asked me why we never really became good friends, instead of acquaintances...and why we never became _more_ than just friends. By the look in her eyes, she seemed really sincere, and almost heartbroken at the thought, which really affected me. All I could answer was with "I don't know," (because I _didn't_ know), but just seeing her like this really made me miss her being around, and I could feel myself getting a little choked up. She told me that it wasn't too late to fix things between us - and she admitted that she wanted to grow old and have kids with me, someday - which blew my mind. The whole time we were talking, the multi-screen TV setup in the background was playing some presentation about Love. L then began laying her sentiments on _real_ think. She was telling me that I'd have to be devoted to her and only her, and how I'd better not go around talking to other women and whatnot - and I was thinking to myself "Whoa, slow down...you've been avoiding me for over a year, and now you're talking to me like we're exchanging vows??" I knew that something was out of place. There was something very weird about the way she was acting, and this whole situation in general.

I took a look around. The mall was practically empty now, and when I turned back in her direction, L was gone. The only one anywhere near me was a female store clerk. She was looking at me like I was nuts, because I was standing in one spot and looking around like I was lost. I said outloud that "this _can't_ be real". She said something or other, doubting my assertion. I started thinking back, and came to the realization that this _couldn't_ be real because I didn't remember ever driving to this mall. I was just kinda "here." I began to suspect that I was dreaming, but things were really vivid. I raised one hand toward a stack of magazines in the store and tried to levitate them, but they wouldn't budge. Looking up, I tried to make the lights flicker, but that didn't really work either. Finally, I tried to manifest L again. I looked back at the TV screens that were playing the love program, and tried to 'visualize' L coming into view. Slowly, she walked through the wall of screens like they were made of liquid, and was standing before me. "I knew it!" I said, now certain that this was a dream. I glanced around the mall again, trying to think of something to do with my remaining lucidity. It was then that I caught a glimpse of something on the ceiling. It was an arm sticking out from over a suspended light fixture. It quickly tucked itself away, just as I looked up, but not before I could make out the dingy, red and green fabric of the long-sleeved sweater.

"Ha! Get out here, _Freddy_!" I called out, knowing immediately who it was. The second I yelled for him, a security guard suddenly grabbed me by the wrist. I quickly turned to face him, just in time to see his face morph from some ordinary stranger into the twisted, burned-away visage of Krueger. I didn't notice the change of the security guard outfit back to the sweater, but it was instantaneous. Krueger was grinning evily, and I could tell he was ready to try his hand at killing me again. Happy that he showed up, I rolled my wrist out of his grasp and jumped backward. "What's up, man?!" I challenged him, slinging one hand down after the other, I made razors that match his gloves slide out of my fingertips - like I'd done in our first meeting, but this time with both hands. I could actually feel them break the skin with a dull pinch. Freddy came at me on a mission. We started hacking and slashing at each other, ducking and dodging wild slices and stabs, and blocking each others nails with our own - though there were no sparks when our hands clashed, as there had been on the first time we fought nail to nail. 

We moved deftly through the mall while fighting, kind of 'gliding' over the ground in long, dashes and matching strides, as if we were aggressive ice skaters chasing each other around the rink while throwing blows. For all his trying, though, he couldn't lay a hand on me. It came to be that I was chasing him at one point, and he was dashing backward while facing me and fighting off my attacks. We were moving really fast, and I thought I could get him with a distraction. I slashed at him, saying "Duck!", which he ducked. I did it again with the other arm, saying "DUCK!" which he ducked again. And then, mixing it up instead of "Goose!" which is how the kids' game goes, I said "Moose!!" and pointed over Freddy's shoulder, quickly implying that there was a moose behind him. Obviously confused, Freddy turned his head to look behind him and said "Huh?!?" As soon as he wasn't looking, I slammed my shoulder into his body, throwing him off of his feet and full speed and making him crash into a corner, sprawled upside down with his legs in the air. I _exploded_ into laughter, pointing at him. I could feel the dream's solidity fading, but before I had time to think, Freddy was back on his feet and the fight was back on. This time, I was the one dashing backward, while he advanced on me. I tried to show off a bit and jumped into the air, flipping upside down and trying to offset gravity by running on the ceiling. Trying to manuever myself so that I would still be facing Freddy, which involved putting a half spin with the flip, I became disoriented. Now there was practically nothing but a fading blur in my field of vision. I could still make out his arm swinging for me, and I tried to sneak a peak at my hands to bring the clarity back into the dream - but I was doing so in the midst of ducking and dodging his attacks, and things were just to frantic to solidify.

The dream faded and I woke up. At least, I _thought_ I woke up.


*Dream (Frag) Two:* (FA)
I woke up in my bed, and there was a really hot blond chick straddling my pelvis. I didn't think too much of it at first, and glanced at the TV. There was a horror movie on, but I can't remember what was going on on the screen. I looked back at the girl, who was looking seductively down at me. I suddenly realized that I was still dreaming. The second I realized this, the girl's eyes rolled all the way back into her head, until they were nothing but white. Her face quickly deteriorated and her mouth became freakishly slack-jawed as she turned into a demon right before me.

(I immediately woke up for real. I came to the computer to type up my notes and browse DV. I checked on what the lucid tasks of the month were, and went back to bed with a mind to attempt a WBTB.)


*Dream Three:
"Beyond Dreaming"*

I was in school with two other guys, one of which I remember being named 'Jamal.' I was spontaneously lucid, but to a _very_ low degree. I was fully aware that this was my dream, but I treated the other two DC's as if they were living entities, and we were dream sharing. I was giving them hints and tips about navigating the dreamworld and whatnot, and was in full control of myself - aside for the one glaring realization that these two guys weren't real either. One of the guys was getting confused because of all the hallways and how they seemed to keep changing. I did my best to guide him. Around here, my lucidity began fading even more. I was still aware we were in a dream world, but I was treating things more and more like they were real. I began looking for my artwork to show my two companions. One said he'd taken my work out of my portfolio so he could use the book, and that my work was in a locker. We went to find it and, on the way, passed a fireman. When we got to the locker, it was locked (of course). I thought about phasing my hand through it, but decided against it for some reason. I stepped over to the fireman and took his axe. Slamming it repeatedly into the locker, I cut my way inside.


*Dream (Frag) Four:* (FA)
I got up and tried to read the time, but the numbers on the clock kept changing, while I was looking at them. I didn't even have to look away and look back. I knew I was still dreaming and tried to wake up again, wondering what time it really was.


*Dream Five:
"Hadouken-Boiled"*

I ended up in another dream, and was back in school again. It didn't take me long at all, recognizing my surroundings, to realize that I was still dreaming. Walking the halls, I tried to think of the Tasks, and the first one to come to mind was the "walk on a rainbow" task. I was inside, though, and couldn't find a rainbow. I saw a ghostly one appear in a reflection from one of the glass walls in the hallway, but it was inside the glass and I didn't really have a way to get to it. I tried to make a 'fake' rainbow on the ground, just for the sake of completing the task, but I couldn't do that either. Walking a little further, I passed a Skittles dispenser with a huge rainbow printed across the machine. (LOL!) Thinking I could use this to my advantage, I ripped the face of the machine off, and it was soft like a tarp. I threw it down on the ground but I thought it was pretty lackluster. While I was thinking of a way to make it more 'rainbow-y,' it suddenly lit up, by itself, shining bright with all its colorful glory. "This'll do," I figured to myself. Just as I began walking across it, some girl showed up out of nowhere. She stepped up on the tarp with me and we began making out on it. We lowered ourselves to the floor and lay down on the rainbow and kissed some more, but I didn't want to risk losing the dream yet, by having sex so I got up to leave after I was satisfied that I'd "walked across the rainbow" like the task instructed.

Next, I thought about the Green Eggs and Ham task. I was pretty anxious to try this, because I don't really remember paying much attention to the taste of lucid food. As if on cue, I passed someone in the hall that had something green on his plate. Before I was close enough to see what it was, I 'willed' it to be green eggs and ham. Effortlessly, it had worked, and I could see a few green slabs of ham and two green, hard-boiled eggs on the plate. I bit into the ham, and it tasted _awful_ - like eating play-dough or something. A bit reluctant, I bit into one of the eggs, and it tasted just like a normal hard-boiled egg. It was actually pretty good. By this time, the hallways were beginning to fill up with people. Feeling a bit mischeivious, I took the remaining egg and hurled it through the air, smacking someone over the head with it. From out of nowhere, another egg came flying back at me, and then another from any direction. And another after that. Suddenly, everyone in the hallway was throwing peeled, hard-boiled eggs at me. Moving as fast as I could, I was slapping away the eggs like I do the bullets in some of my other lucids, and there were so many people in the hallways that most of the ones I deflected would end up hitting the others. People started chasing me with their egg assault, and I ran for cover. I was having the time of my life, but I was grossly outnumbered. I ended up getting cornered, and just as they were about to launch a full-on egg barrage, I got a bright idea. (I remembered one of the last things I remembered on DV being AmazeO telling me "Hadouken!" and I wondered if this might work. If I didn't have any eggs, I would have to manifest them..._a lot_ of them.)

I pulled my hands back, as if I were doing a Kamehameha, but when I through my hands forward, I screamed "Hadouken!" unleashing a steady stream of _hundreds_ of eggs out of my palms and just completely owning everyone in front of me. I could actually feel the eggs coming out of my palms, which was a very weird sensation. We battled for a little while, and I ended up slipping away from the horde. I found myself in the cafeteria and, nothing else to do, I had sex with some random chick up against the wall, while the rest of the people in the cafeteria either watched or did their own thing. I wasn't really paying them much attention. I don't remember much of the sex at all, but I was soon back out in the hallway, and still getting into sporadic skirmishes with egg-slingers, to which I would reply with my new patented move, completely overwhelming them with eggs. I was about to finally leave the school, but first I stopped to clear my mind and try to remember everything that happened, so I wouldn't forget upon waking up. I saw my buddy James in the hallway, who I work with, and I told him I'd see him later, after I woke up and went to work.

I walked outside and saw Stacey - another co-worker - and some others out there. I started telling them about this all being a dream and they wouldn't believe me. I told them that I could prove it. There was a fountain outside the school and I pointed to it, making the water go up and down with a rise and fall of my hand. Astonished, they believed me. Satisfied, I tried to wake myself up.


*Dream (Frag) Six:* (FA)
I woke up in my bed. I checked the clock, which seemed static, but then I tested it by looking away and looking back. To no surprise, by now, the numbers changed completely, and then began changing by themselves at random. I knew I was still dreaming, and tried again to wake myself up.


*Dream (Frag) Seven:* 
There was something going on about a crazy doctor in an old, run-down office. I remember him writing with a compass instead of just a regular pencil. He kept looking at something through a microscope, but I can't remember at all what he was looking at.


*Dream (Frag) Eight:*
I was watching _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ and there were some friends and family in the house. Someone asked me something, and I responded a little nervously. My cousin Treasure then asked me why I stuttered so often. 

I don't remember anything other than that.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Man, that is some epic reading, from the Freddy battle to the egg assault. I really liked how you kept trying to wake up too, like your mind just didn't wanna face reality lol. Wish my mind would do that to me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Man, that is some epic reading, from the Freddy battle to the egg assault. I really liked how you kept trying to wake up too, like your mind just didn't wanna face reality lol. Wish my mind would do that to me.



Hey, thanks for reading Jinsue! Yeah, the egg fight was awesome, especially. I didn't expect the whole "Hadouken-egg" thing to work, I just kind of did it, and it turned out to work flawlessly. Definitely one of the weirder things I've ever done while lucid. Lol.

And I've gotten really lazy, lately. I've still be jotting down my notes, I just haven't typed them out in full (I try to avoid just posting notes, whenever possible. Kinda ruins the whole thing when I've already posted what happens in the dreams, before actually writing them out in full.)

I'll try to update tomorrow after work.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Catching up....slowly.  ::?: 

*03/22/2009
"Tornado Ambush"*

I'd just started going out with this beautiful, dark-haired chick. We were living on the beachside, in maybe New Smyrna or Daytona Beach. Even though we were really infatuated with each other, she kept making me suspicious for some reason. I don't remember why. Everytime we'd go to take a shower, she would always beat me to it and would make sure she was done before I was ready to get in. After getting kind of sick of that, I would slip into the shower with her, and we'd often end up having sex inside. Time passed, and my family came to visit us. Later that night, we'd left everyone at the condo and went out for a walk in the park. We sat on a bench, and I was feeling rather vulnerable. I leveled with her and told her about all of these strange, suspicious feelings I was having about her, and how ashamed they made me feel - as if I didn't trust her. She moved in closer to me and said some very comforting things. I could tell she felt a little hurt by my mistrust, but she was understanding.

I noticed some movement, off to one side, and turned to see a dirty man dressed in a mechanic's uniform standing only about two feet away from us, leaning in to where his head was nearly touching mine, and listening intently to our conversation. With both got pissed at his eavesdropping and basically told him to 'fuck off,' in so many words. He left, and we went home shortly after.

Back at the condo, it was morning again. I was outside with my Grandad, and it looked like it was about to storm. The sky was a deep gray and the wind was gusting violently. My Grandad said he was a 'storm expert,' and that there were definitely going to be a twister touching down, sometime soon, if there wasn't one on the ground already. We walked around the side of the buildings, and glanced over the city-scape in the distance. There were 3 tornadoes out over the water and a field in the distance. We were now in a section of the field that was far enough away from the nearest twister to keep us safe. Looking up, we saw a small plane swoop in overhead, it was flying upside down; apparently out of control after having been blown off course, by the winds. It zoomed straight over top of us and we followed it with our eyes, seeing it crash down into the field, a couple of hundred yards behind us. 

For a split second, we'd thought about rushing over to check for survivors, but when we looked back over toward the twisters, it was apparent that they were headed right for us. There was no time, and we had to seek shelter. We ran back toward the condo, the winds picking up and making us struggle to even stay on our feet. Just then, another vortex spun into existance, just a few yards away. One of the other twisters had jumped, and came down almost right on top of us. It blocked off the section of the condos where my room was, and so we scattered to find some sort of shelter. Just as it touched down, the bottom of the funnel swivelled around in my direction, cutting off my path and stopping directly in front of me. There was a kid who was running for shelter too, and the twister actually stopped right on top of him. I could see inside the funnel, and the kid was picked up off of his feet, in the very center of the vortex, and began spinning around like a drill bit. I could hear him screaming over the roar of the tornado, and the rotating winds eventually blocked my view of him. 

I tried to move left, then right, but the tail kept following me, as if it was anticipating my movements and trying to stay ahead of me. Then, the entire base split into three separate vortices, all converged into the same twister about halfway up the funnel. The three, swirling vortices moved in toward me. I tried to turn and run, but there was a wall directly behind me. The last thing I remember of the scene was the twister swirling in toward me. As soon as the first gust hit me, I was instantly knocked unconscious.

I woke up in bed, with my family and girlfriend hovering over me. Behind them, I could see a massive hole that had been torn in the roof of the condo from the storm. They told me that I had been knocked out for some time, and they had been taking care of me. Among other wounds, I had a serious hand/wrist injury that was wrapped up in a splint and bandage. When I was able to get up and move around, we all went outside and got a look at the damage. The entire complex was a disaster area, with debris and destruction all over the parking lot. I started talking to my Grandad about my run-in with the twister, and taking him through everything that happened after we split up. I thought about work, and how I'd probably needed to call in and tell them why I wasn't there.



*03/23/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
Another dream about Jason Voorhees. He wasn't quite the original Jason. He was quick, nimble, insanely muscular and seemed much more human. He actually reminded me more of the _Splatterhouse_ guy, Rick, than Jason, but he was definitely Jason. We were in this complex that was a bunch of glass-grid office buildings, and he was chasing everyone through the offices. I remember being corner behind a table and when he rushed around one side of the table, I ran out from behind it and toward the far wall. He was sprinting after me with a huge knife in his hand. I ran straight toward the wall and, knowing that he was so much bigger than me, I abandoned all caution and dove straight through one of the panes of glass. Shattering through it just a split second before he caught up to me, I made it outside the building. I picked myself up and hauled ass away from the building as fast as I could.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Jasona gain. This time, I was part of a tactical team that was called in to find him and take him out. For some reason, we were out on a bunch of sand dunes, seemingly in the middle of the desert, in full tactical gear and weapons. Somehow, Jason was able to move through the sand like some kind of sandworm or something, and he would pop up at random times and take us out, one by one, before disappearing back under the sand and trying to get the drop on us again. I don't remember much about this dream either.

*Dream Three:
"Haunted Joyride"*

I was with Todd and Joe. We were at this theme park and about to ride some new, awesome, ghost-related ride. On the way through the park, I got into an argument with Todd because I was trying to get his attention and he was ignoring me. We got on the ride, which was a huge set of row of benches with seatbelts that crossed over your lap. It started at the top of this hill and began rolling down. As it was rolling, I was still tryin to get my seatbelt on, but couldn't. I started to panic, because I didn't know what this ride was going to be like, and I didn't want to be on it with no seat belt. Suddenly, the ride stopped abruptly, only halfway down the hill. Being in the front row, the quick stop catapulted me off of the car, and I flew a few yards through the air, landing on the track and rolling down a portion of the hill. I knew it was only a matter of time before the ride started going again, and I would soon be crushed, so I scrambled to my feet, and climbed back up the track, settling back into my seat. This time, the seatbelt worked just fine, and the ride continued on.

When the ride got to the bottom of the hill, it turned a corner, and was actually out on the main road with the rest of the real cars. Night time had fallen, and rain had begun to fall. Soon, it was like we were driving down the street in a regular, covered car. We just kind of cruised down the road a little, waiting for the "thrilling" portion of the ride. Sooner or later, we turned down a long, dark road surrounded by woods, and a soft, eerily-haunting song began playing over the speakers with a female voice accompanying it. There were really no lyrics, and she was just kind of "la la la-ing" along, but it was really creepy. Another voice came on, and started telling about the people that used to live in this area, and how their ghosts still haunt the place and whatnot. It told us to keep looking closely, out into the darkness of the woods, and we might see them. Then, right on cue, these green, glowing, ghostly figures began appearing. They were wearing dated clothes and kind of whisping along about their normal routines. Some of them were climbing the trees, some were partying with each other on the ground. It was altogether _really_ convincing, and I was figuring that they were all probably holograms or something. Whatever the case - even though the ghosts weren't necessarily threatening - had I not known this was an amusement park ride, I would have probably been terrified. 

Shortly after, it seemed that the ride was gone, and we were now back in Todd's jeep, driving down that very same stretch of road - as if the ride had just morphed into the Jeep and everyone else had disappeared, except Todd, Joe and I. We were still looking out the windows and seeing the ghosts, just amazed by the whole thing. The freakish music was still playing. Finally, the apparitions disappeared, and we turned out onto another main road. The 'experience' was apparently over, and seamlessly transitioned into our drive home. We hit a massive pothole on the side of the road, and ended up getting the Jeep stuck.

*Dream (Frag) Four:*
M came into work. She was battered and bruised, and on crutches. (I told her about this dream, when I saw her the next day. Then, she missed work the following day and came in the day after that, with bruises all over her, and her make-up hiding a black eye. She said her boyfriend kicked her ass for her having been out drinking with me on the night that I'd told her about the dream.)

----------


## hellohihello

I wish I had such awesome dreams like you. They are great to read.

----------


## maxy126

dam man ure fights with freddy are inspiring  ::D:  i wanna LD now!  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks for reading, guys!  :vicious: 

Almost caught up.


=================

*03/25/2009*
(Was watching Matrix: DeZionized when I went to bed. Had a lot of action-packed dreams. Some of them closely related to the movies.)

*Dream One:
"Grand Theft Moto"*

I was outside of some store, which looked like the WD Marketplace a few miles away from my house. Spontaneously, I realized I was dreaming. I had the F-150 and wanted to take it out on the highway to have some fun, but when I got in to drive it, I couldn't control it. The steering was all messed up, and I couldn't really get it to go where I wanted to go. Leaving the truck in the middle of the parking lot, I walked around to think of something else to do, and I ended up passing a nice, blue motorcycle that was parked on the sidewalk. Before I decided on stealing it, I wanted to make sure I was dreaming, so I reached out and touched the bike's gas tank with my index finger, willing the bike to start. I heard the engine crank and instantly settle to an idle hum. I jumped on and sped off, trying to leave the parking lot, but I started having control issues with the bike as well. It kept pulling to the left, and the shifter and rear break pedals were switched. Pretty soon, it got too tiring to try to ride it, so I ended up getting off again.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was on the set of the Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular show thingy at MGM. I went through the course as Indy, avoiding the timed spikes which came up out of the ground and whatnot. I ended up falling into one of the pits, which I saw myself do in third person, and that was pretty much all I remember of that.


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
At some point, I saw Trinity jump her motorcycle from the top of the building, like on _Matrix: Reloaded_. Instead of exploding when she jumped off, it just crashed and tumbled and broke apart.


*Dream (Frag) Five:*
I was in someone's house, in a bedroom with a bunch of Asian kids. They were huddled around a computer, and I believe they were all hackers. I was lucid in this dream again. The kids were in a panic, and said that we had to leave, or at least, we had to get the only girl in the room out of the house because the cops were coming for them, but she was somehow the most important. I was thinking about taking her hand and using my lucidity to phase her through the computer, but decided against it. I was interested to see what was going on. When the cops came in, I just strolled out in the hallway. They instantly got in my face and started asking me who I was and what I was doing there. I don't remember what I told them, but I think I was playing innocent.



*03/29/2009*
(Notes only. I don't even remember this one enough to expand on it)
With Todd. Went to some dudes house. Jumped intersection/highway to get there. Trying to navigate around cars. Long shark of some sort. Chick in bikini. Kept scratching car. Ended up going back. Dude starting fire with gas pump. Torched himself. Bikini chick liking me. Rubbing on her. Getting hazed with chair and belt and fists. Fighting back as much as I could. 



*04/10/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I went shopping for close with some of the people from work. M-sol was there and she was trying on new outfits, looking amazing. I couldn't help imagining her naked. Walking around myself, I saw some awesome Batman shirts that had almost an anime style to them, and all different assortments of characters. The thing is, they only had size 72X - which was just ridiculous. All of the other ones were way too small for me.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was in a packed auditorium, sitting next to the comedian Carrot Top, and we were all watching some courtroom thing. He kept being _really_ obnoxious, but was kind of funny. The film itself was insanely boring. So boring that the editor somehow, in real time, started putting special effects into the movie, like super-imposing guns in the guards hands and making them shoot things at random.


*Dream Three:
"Rain Dance"*

It was raining, and I was in what I believe to be a schoolyard. A bunch of people were huddled around on some blacktop, and having a dance battle in the rain. I stepped in to get involved. People were pulling off all kinds of crazy moves, flips and freezes and whatnot. I did some popping and waving, but when I tried to floorglide, I kept slipping because the rain water had built up to about an inch off the ground. I was even able to pull off a few flips myself. After a while, we switched it up, and started scatting and freestyle rapping to the music. I did ok on the scatting, but I did much better on the freestyling. I discovered a boy there that had a knife. Apparently, there was a ghost moving around through the crowd. I just barely got a glimpse as it was taunting the kid with the knife. The boy lunged at it and it slipped away, causing the boy to miss and plunge the knife into the back of some innocent girl's skull. She dropped like a stone, and he was horrified at what he'd done. I saw the ghost dissolve into some nearby person's body, possessing them. It just sat there and smiled fiendishly as the boy took off running and jumped over a fence, fleeing the scene.


*Dream Four:
"Crazy Guy in the Parking Lot"*

I was in the Albertson's parking lot in Lake Mary. I was meeting my buddy Kid to buy a bag off of him, and I was with some guy in a black Lincoln Navigator. We drove around the block for a little bit, to look for Kid's car. Some guy in a hatchback was parked around the side of the building, and was making people that came out of the store with beer pour them all out. We stopped to see what was going on, and he was talking about how his girlfriend had just died and was killed by a drunk person or something like that. He was obviously going insane right there before us. He started quoting fitting lines from the Wolverine movie, like "I am an animal" and Kayla's "My sister" line. (Apparently, the girl who'd died had turned from his girl to his sister. All of this is, I'm sure, because I went to sleep with _Wolverine_ playing on my computer, so I was listening to the audio.) Whenever he was talking about being an animal, he was running around like wild person, and even took off his shirt, hunching over and acting like a feral Wolverine. Weird. Pretty soon, he had a BMX bike, and so did I. I was no longer with the guy I'd been with before, but with a completely different group of people and this crazy guy. Fascinated by the character, we kind of followed him around on our bikes, to watch him go crazy. We were riding around the parking lot and doing catwalks and stuff. It was really easy to do catwalks, and at one time, I did a bunny hop and actually hovered with both wheels off of the ground for a moment. I believe I started to question if I was dreaming or not, when that happened, but I ended up just waking up.



*04/12/2009
Fragment*
I was with Gabe, Brian and John. We were riding around smoking bud, but we were in a military town, and there were cops and military personnel all over the place. We tried to find some place to park, and there was a school yard a little ways away. We settled into an area far away from the buildings, and went up into one of the parked school busses. For some reason, we started driving the school bus around, and we went to leave the yard, when a badass black cop car pulled into the gate in front of us with its lights on. They stopped us for a moment, but then just rolled to the side and let us pass. We kept on driving around and smoking.



*04/19/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was seeing these crazy pc games as a disembodied spectator. I could not win them, though. One was like Breakout, which I'm usually very good at, but this one was just insanely hard. The other was kind of like Resident Evil meets Devil May Cry. Awesome game which took place mostly in a massive cemetary, but I couldn't get the aiming system down and I kept getting killed.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was in a crew of Final Fantasy-like characters. We were chasing another gang of characters, using our individual powers. There was bay area or something with a bunch of broken overpasses. We were running and flying and skidding across the water, and jumping up and grabbing parts of the concrete structures and flipping from one to the next and throwing energy blasts and shit at each other. It was pretty wild. I don't remember much of it, though.


*Dream Three:
"Drive-by Sexing"*

It was night time, and I knew my car was in the driveway (which it's not. It's actually at the shop, IRL. My transmission is fried.  :Sad: ) I went out front to move my car, and it was gone. I'd begun to think it had been stolen. In the rising panic, I realized that I was dreaming. Slowly, I levitated off the ground and decided to go for a flight. I started flying down the street, but was having a hard time staying in a straight line. My body kept wanted to fly all over the place. Finally, I got sick of the work. I saw a truck coming straight for me, and I dropped down to the street, landing on my feet. I braced myself and got ready to ram my shoulder into the front of the truck, but it stopped just a few inches in front of me. I walked around to the side and the door flew open. A hot, completely naked chick rushed out of the truck and into my arms. She was weeping and obviously running from something or someone. I looked inside the truck and there was a naked guy our age driving. I'd figured that the two were having a little fun on the road, when something apparently went horribly wrong.

Not one to pass up the opportunity, since I didn't really have anything else to do, I picked up the girl and flew into the air again. Searching around for a good place for a quickie (apparently with much better control this time, now that I was on a mission. Haha), I found an old, seemingly abandoned house. We walked inside, and it was a large, two story house. A light came on, and another naked, older woman came downstairs and spotted us. She actually seemed really inviting about the whole thing, and I think all three of us actually went upstairs, but I don't remember.



*04/21/2009
"Wyvern"*

I was watching some kind of action/adventure movie with a bunch of people in my room. I think A-Rod was there, and I was showing her some of the stuff in my room, like my knives and a bullwhip and the old ball and powder guns my grandfather gave me. Apparently, in the movie, some chick was trying to take down a supernatural killer, and she ended up finding some mythical armor or something. I got sucked into the movie, and I was soon the girl's partner, and I had armor of my own. We had a confrontation with the guy in the subway, where we supposedly killed him. Then we had to go to the top of this skyscraper for something. Apparently, we didn't kill the guy completely. 

When we ran up to the top floor, wearing our (pretty sweet, actually) armor, the entire top floor one, circular room surrounded by glass. It looked out over the nighttime city in all directions. Suddenly, we saw a thick, snakelike object ripple outside the window. It was covered with metal and plating and looked armored like we were. I followed the long 'thing' with my eyes, turning around in place to follow the length of it around the building. Then, I saw what looked like a giant lizard head looking in the window at us. It seems the guy we thought we'd killed was not only _not_ dead, but he had manifested himself into a massive dragon and had armor like ours. He was hovering outside the window, and we saw him throwing his head back to spit fire at us. We split up and jumped to opposite sides. Instead of fire, a huge beam of blue energy exploded into the room. Our armor made us capable of doing the same, so we shot energy back at it through our hands. Finally, it actually let out a steady stream of fire, which we couldn't escape. All we could do was huddle over and brace for it. The fire washed into the room and filled the entire area. Then, I realized I could stand up in the flames. Our armor kept us cool. Even after the initial blast stopped and the fire still permeated the room, we were able to walk around in it. Don't remember much after that.

----------


## Man of Steel

Awesome dreams, man! The one with the boiled eggs was just hilarious.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Awesome dreams, man! The one with the boiled eggs was just hilarious.



Hey thanks, MoS!
Yeah, that egg dream was nuts. Lol. Hadouken Eggs FTW!  ::chuckle:: 


=============================


*04/24/2009
Dream One:
"Mission to Mars"*

At first, I was simply watching some sort of video presentation about Mars. But, shortly after, I found myself actually _on_ mars, with A and M, two cute friends of mine from work. We were on some sort of expedition, and were talking about the composition of the planet, and relaying information back to scientists on Earth. While we were up there, we got word that there was some sort of "contamination" that we were supposed to check out. When we went to a certain location, we found that there were actually plants growing all over a large hillside. It was an amazing find, and we radioed it back in to Control. I don't remember much of what brought it on but, somewhere around here, A and I began making out, and it was _really_ heated. While we weren't paying attention, the bush/plantlife began to spread. It spread all down the hillside, to our feet, and then it began to spread all over our legs, and then our upperbodies. We tried frantically to get it off of us, but it just kind of swallowed us. 

Later, we were back on Earth. We were at M's house, and she went in to run and tell her mom about everything that had happened. The bush attack had infected A and I, and it altered our behavior. I believe we were being really rude to each other, but I don't quite remember. (My notes also say something about going back to my house were some guy was waiting on a bike with my door open. Don't really remember that either.)


*Dream Two:
"Let's Start A Riot"*

I was at someone's house with Cierra, but she was still a little baby. The freaky thing was, she looked more like me than like herself. Her face almost looked like mine as an adult. Very weird. At one point, I had to stop and ask myself if I had one or two kids, because I didn't remember Cierra looking like that, so I actually figured she might be a different kid. Aeryn (A different 'A' from work than the one in the previous dream) was there. I also had a sword collection of like 15 swords and when I left I had to take the whole thing with me. I went shopping and brought the swords with me in a case. There was a mall with a bar and a pool hall inside of it, so I went in there to hang around for a little while. Instead of just setting the case down, I actually took out all of the swords and hung them from the wall in an area that seemed as if it was designated for it. I had swords of all kinds and sizes, and people were constantly passing by and stopping to look at them. 

There was one particular guy that kept giving me an evil look. He finally came over and started talking shit to me, talking about how he could take me, and was a better swordsman and whatnot. He picked up a sword of his own, near where he was standing, and challenged me. Not at I'm a particularly skilled swordsman or anything, but my curiosity got the best of me, and I couldn't resist the challenge. I reached up onto the wall and grabbed a two-handed broadsword. When I started walking over toward him, I could see a look of shock wash over him, as if he didn't actually expect me to take him up on the challenge. He stammered "w-w-wait..no...No two-handed swords. That's cheating." I didn't care enough to argue his logic, and I walked back over to the set. There were just _so_ many swords to choose from. Finally, I settled on a an old longsword, that looked the one I have with the designs along the blade. When I turned around, the guy was gone. Someone motioned that he'd gone walked out to take the battle outside. I went outside to fight him, and as soon as I stepped out the door, what seemed like dozens of cops showed up. I forgot their actual reason for being there, but it didn't look like any of the people standing around wanted them there.

With little warning, a _huge_ riot broke out. People were coming from everywhere to fight off the police. At one point, it looked as if there were easily a thousand people out in the mall parking lot, the police and crowd just brawling with each other. Cops were spraying pepper spray and tear gas all over the place. It was just an amazing sight, but I knew I wanted to get the fuck out of there. I went back inside to grab my swords, but I found that they weren't on the wall anymore. My immediate thought was that they'd been stolen. I started searching frantically for them. Finally, I checked a small nook not far away from me. It seemed that someone had taken them down and bagged them up for me when I was outside, then stowed them away out of plain sight. I picked up the bag and started to look for a way out without going back through the riotous crowd.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/26/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was watching IFL (International Fight League) and it had become really cheesy. It had actually turned into scripted, pro-wrestling kind of 'entertainment' - complete with over-acting, mask-wearing characters, fake punches and foreign objects. I was so pissed off about it, because I loved to watch the real MMA bouts, and not this bullshit. While the show was on, they showed a preview for an IFL-owned soap opera, which was just..weird. It had really low-grade acting (even more-so than real soap operas) and it was centered around cheesy romantic drama which seemed to only exist for the purpose of getting muscle-bound guys to end up beating each others' asses over one the girls. Two guys were fighting in a room, and the girl they were fighting over was actually telling them to just 'trash the room,' while cheering one of them on. The guys were throwing each other all around and breaking furniture and whatnot. It was all really over the top.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was Sgt. Murtaugh from _Lethal Weapon_ (Was watching LW4 before bed), and Riggs and I were at some dude's house, checking out a lead. The guy was being a real hard-ass, and not giving up anything. We were supposed to leave, but instead, on our way out - while the guy was in another room - we came across his little girl. She was maybe about 9 years old, and was sitting at a table, drawing. We started talking to her, asking her roundabout questions to see if she could give up any information. She ended up telling us something important, but I can't remember what it was. While we were talking to her, some other guys from the man's gang slipped into the house and killed the guy, thinking he was an informant and giving info to the cops. We spotted the guys on their way out, and they jumped on dirt bikes and sped off. Coming out of the house after them, we both pulled out are pistols and started firing off shots at them as they rode away.



*04/27/2009
"Bombardment"*

I was with a couple of girls that were waiting for Todd and JD and more of my old friends. I didn't know any of them, but I happened to be where they were all supposed to meet. I believe it was Todd's old house. I don't even know why I was there before the other guys got there, but these girls were supposed to be their dates, so I wasn't really going to mess with any of them. Instead, I started playing it off as if I barely spoke English, and spoke mostly Spanish. Haha. I hadn't planned on hanging out with all of them, once they went out, so I didn't mind acting like I didn't really speak English. That way they'd probably talk about things they probably didn't think I could understand, and I could relay anything that needed to be repeated to the guys later. Lol. (I went to sleep listening to a Spanish-teaching audio file last night. Heh. Funny the way it worked itself into the dream.)  The guys showed up, and they all ended up bringing me out to party with them, which I wasn't prepared for. I don't remember much of what we did. I think we went to a bar or something.



The next day, the sky was gray, and there was a storm apparently coming. There was an ear-splitting boom, and at first we thought it was thunder. But then, we looked out the window and saw a bright orange fireball curling up over a line of trees in the distance. Something huge had just exploded. We all ran outside and looked toward the explosion. Airplanes were flying in, and they were leaving a trail of tiny black dots which fell from their bellies. Bombs. They were dropping bombs by the dozen, and headed in our direction. We turned away from them and took off running down the street, looking back to see the planes moving in closer. 



Another plane swooped in from in front of us, dropping a bomb in front of our faces, which exploded maybe a hundred yards away from us, sending another huge cloud of smoke and fire curling upward, stopping us in our tracks. 



The invading planes never hit us, but they were bombing the hell out of the entire city, and it wasn't long before we saw squads of uniformed men moving in through the streets. The last thing I remember about the scene was climbing the ladder of a very tall tower, with the others, as the enemy soldiers shot at us from below.

The dream skipped ahead, and I was in an abandoned prison. I wasn't locked in a cage or anything. I was just roaming around the empty cell block, which looked like it was almost a century old. It was when I was walking through this huge cell block, that I began to wonder what I was doing in a prison, and realized that I had to be dreaming. Heading toward a door on the opposite side of the room, I kept getting the ominous feeling that someone was about to come around the corner in front of me. Almost instinctively, I held up my hand in front of me, fingers straight, and focused on my arm. It thinned out and elongated at the fingertips, my entire arm turning into a long knife blade, like the T-1000 from _Terminator 2_. 



Holding the knife at the ready, I waited as a figure rounded the corner and came into the room. It was Todd. I relaxed and my arm went back to normal on its own. We walked into another room and sat down and BS'd for a little bit. There was a video playing in this room, but I can't remember what it was about. Then, from out of nowhere, we got a warning that some robots were coming to attack us. (I'm guessing the T-1000-like blade put the thought of the 'attack of the machines' into my mind.) We got up and prepared to fight, and I morphed my arm into the blade again. A bunch of small - about 3ft tall - robots came streaming into the room, and we started fighting them. I don't remember much of the battle, but I remember picking up one by its legs and swinging it like a bat, slamming it up against a wall multiple times and shattering it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/30/2009
"Not So Imaginary Friend"*

I was in an unfamiliar apartment complex at night. There was a little boy hanging around who had this mysterious little 'girlfriend' around his own age. They were always playing together, and on this night, I caught up with them while they were playing in the grass in front of one of the stairwells. I was walking along the sidewalk, and I moved in a little closer to see what they were doing. There was a tree positioned between us, and as I walked around behind it, it blocked my view of the pair for just a moment. Continuing on, passing the tree, the little boy came back into view from the other side. Oddly enough, though, the little girl didn't. I wondered if she'd walked a little to one side to where the tree was still blocking her, so I kept walking - two more steps, then three, then four. The little girl was nowhere to be seen. It was as if she'd simply vanished, and the little boy was sitting their playing by himself. Suddenly, I got the feeling of a presence behind me, and I quickly turned around. The little girl was standing right behind me, staring up at me. We'd only met eye to eye for a moment, before she unexpectedly opened her mouth. It grew wider and wider, as did her eyes, all of the color rushing out of her face. Her mouth stretched even wider, until it was twice its normal size. Her face was ashen white, and she let out this ghoulish scream that assaulted all my senses and sent me into vertigo, disorienting me to the point where I lost all sight, and felt that I blacked out.

The next thing I knew, it was day time, and I was pulling up to the complex with Todd. We spent a little while hanging out, and went down to a bar that was attached to the complex, meeting up with a bunch of the people I work with (I usually go to the bar for lunch with them, which is attached to the building I work in). We had a few drinks, and walked back to the apartments after it got dark. After getting rid of everyone else, I was walking through a really dark hallway, a bit apprehensive about my surroundings, because I remembered the ghost girl that I'd seen the previous night. Coming to a room at the end of the hall, I walked inside and saw the little boy. I just had to find out more about this ghostly friend of his, but when I asked him about her, he acted as if I didn't know what I was talking about. He played completely unaware of her existence, and even got to telling me that I was just imagining things, and he didn't even have a little girl friend that he'd been playing with. I actually argued with him about it for a little bit, but he was steadfast in his assertion that I was off my rocker.

Shortly after, he was called out with the rest of the kids in the complex. They were all going somewhere together. I don't remember any costumes, but it was as if they were all going trick-or-treating or something. I was still highly upset that he disavowed any knowledge of the little girl, and I watched the boy through the high window of the floor I was on, as he went out to meet the rest of the kids. To my surprise, while he walked out toward the group, I saw the boy reach out to one side, walking  with his hand out as if he was holding someone's hand, but there was no one there. What I did see, though - due to a street lamp shining in his direction - was a mysterious shadow. Two walking legs strolled beneath the figure of another small child, the shadow's arm stretched out and connecting to the arm of the boy's own shadow. Apparently, the boy had been lying, and he and his now invisible friend walked hand-in-hand, on their way to meet up with the rest of the kids.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/01/2009
Dream One:
"Hitting the Highway"*

I was in the house next door to where my ex and I used to live. My ex, Cierra and my friend A from work were there also. At some point, a guy invaded the house and was threatening to kill Cierra and her mom. He had a very large knife, and I believe his malice was primarily at me, but he was using the threat of killing them to cause me emotional pain. He lunged toward them, and I dove in the way, wrapping the guy up with my arms. We struggled for a really long time, one of my hands holding tightly to his wrist to keep him from stabbing me, while the other arm worked for a leveraged position. He was a thin, muscular guy and was very strong, but we stayed at pretty much a stalemate for the time that we wrestled. He relentlessly tried to stab me, but I kept his arm at bay, making sure to hold his other one back so that he couldn't switch hands. 

The girls stood back and watched in horror and, fighting so close to the kitchen, I yelled for my ex to grab me a knife. I could tell this guy wasn't going to stop trying to kill us unless I put him down. For some reason, though, she kept bringing me butter knives. I'd send her back in the kitchen to grab a different knife, and she'd keep bringing back more butter knives like "Is this good??" ( ::roll:: ) Finally, I mustered the strength the drag the murderous man all the way into the kitchen into the kitchen. Stopping at the counter, I grappled for a different position, finally able to get one arm free without completely letting his other one free. I had this really strange lock on him to where, even though I was standing up, I had one leg elevated to where it somehow wrapped around his head, making him bend over backward with his chest facing the ceiling. With my free hand, I swiped a huge, oddly serrated, butcher's knife out of the block and held it, poised to strike. I hesitated, though. I hoped that seeing in what a bad position the guy was in, he'd give up the fight. I really didn't want to have to stab him, even though he'd threatened to kill my daughter and her mom. 

Standing with the knife held up, tip pointing down, I could see him staring back at me from his disadvantaged position, still trying to free his bladed hand with all of his might. He was straining so hard, the veins were practically popping out of his flesh, and it was then that I saw my most obvious target. His jugular vein was the most exposed, vital part of his body, as his neck was bent back in the lock. In that instant, I knew I didn't have a choice, and I drove the knife downward, plunging it deep into his neck and severing the large vein in two. The man screamed and blood sprayed from the gash as if I'd just uncorked a bottle of red champagne. He continued to struggle, infuriated even in death, so I could not let him go. I was being painted from head to toe in his blood, but I had to hold on to him, knife still embedded in his neck, until all of the fight was gone. It didn't take very long at all, and his body soon went limp. Untying myself from the odd lock we had on each other, I let him go, and his body dropped to the floor in a pool of his own blood. I was literally dripping with the deep, red liquid and standing there with the knife still in my hand, breathing heavily and just staring, vacant, at the body at my feet. Everyone else was completely silent.

Immediately after this, I got the overwhelming feeling that I had to get out of the house. Not really thinking of much, I walked outside - my white t-shirt and body still coated in red - and sat down on the trunk of my ex's dad's car, visibly shaken from what I'd just done. (The very attractive) A came outside, obviously terrified at what had just happened. She was saying something about how she couldn't believe what I'd just done, or something like that. I was hardly listening to her. I was just really distraught over how savagely I'd just killed the man. But, shortly thereafter, I was wondering if all of this was really happening. I became aware of my state, and convinced that this wasn't real. I didn't even _live_ in this neighborhood anymore. I told A that everything was ok, because none of this was real anyway, but she didn't believe me. I told her that I'd prove it, and I tried to think of some way to prove that I didn't really kill anybody. It was then that I saw the same guy I'd killed, wearing a different outfit and smiling and waving at us from the garage across the street. I said "See!!!" and I pointed over to him. She stared at him, profoundly confused.

Levitating off of the ground, I reached out and took her hand. We went flying over the city for a while, and ended up landing at a gas station that was right beside the highway. (Don't ask me why.) I remember talking to a bunch of DC's beneath the overhang where the pumps are. I don't remember how the conversation started, but we got on the subject that none of them were real, and that this was all my dream. As usual, none of them believed me. I told them that I could prove it by flying away, looping around the top of the overhang, and then landing back where I was. They were like "Pssssh, yeah right!!" I just grinned and ran forward, coming out from under the overhang and leaping into the air. Embarrassingly enough, I only got about 3 feet off the ground before I landed again; waking world gravity in full effect. The DC strangers erupted into laughter, and I turned around to face them, irritated. I said "Just wait. I'll prove it!" and I jumped up again, falling back down to land on my feet. They were all hysterical, by this time, and I actually began to question my state for just a moment. Finally, I focused harder. I jumped up again and, when I started to fall, I tried to 'catch' myself with telekinesis. It worked. My feet hovered about 2ft from the ground. I said "Look!!" and I pointed down at my hovering shoes. They were all dumbfounded. 

After that, they followed me around like puppies, asking me stuff like "So can we fly too?? Please! How do we fly??!" I ignored them for a moment and went inside the store to meet A. Inside, I saw an oddly out of place aisle that had a bunch of Christmas ornaments and decorations in it. I saw a bunch of full-sized lawn reindeer and a sleigh, and I got an idea. With the help of the DC's we took all of the parts to the lawn decoration and set it up in the parking lot. A bunch of us all got in the sleigh, and I used TK to get the sleigh to start moving. The reindeer didn't move at all, they were just kind of 'gliding' over the road, as was the sleigh. It was really light and easy to move, though, and I followed the road as a bit of a runway, and then raised my attention to the sky. We took off from the street, flying out over the busy highway. The DCs were having the time of their 'lives', Wooting and hollering about how much fun it was. It _was_ fun and all, but I figured I didn't want to spend the rest of my dream catering to chauffeuring these guys all around. Without saying a word, I lept off of the sleigh, free-falling down toward the highway beneath us. I landed with a crouch, right in the middle of traffic, leaning forward and driving my shoulder into an oncoming car and completely destroying the front end. I then ran toward the center-divider and vaulted over it, distinctly noting how realistic the gravity felt once again, as I had to actually _try_ to climb over the divider. Now on the other side of the highway, I ran across the opposite lanes, jumping once to plant my foot on the hood of a passing car before launching off of it and clearing the last lane or two and landing on the other side. The highway was elevated, and there were a bunch of skyscrapers off to the side of it. Bending my legs, I flew into the air at full speed, one fist held out in front of me. My intention was to fly straight _through_ the building, like a bullet through a glass bottle, but I don't remember actually making impact with it.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Something to do with Superman, probably brought on by the little bit of flying at the end of the previous dream.


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
Was driving around with Todd, out by Red Bug Road, and all of the roads were changed around and intertwined with each other in ways they weren't supposed to be.



*05/02/2009
Fragment:*
Something about traveling with some other girl and guy. We didn't have any transportation, so we ended up catching up to a moving train as it left the station, and stowing away on it. We went looking through some of the freight cars, and saw that some of them were actually set up like apartments, or small rooms with beds, TV's and other furniture in them. We made ourselves comfortable and traveled to wherever it was we were going.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/04/2009
Fragment:*
Bah. I've been trying all morning, but the only thing I can remember is being in a department store, and then being at some sort of round table, conference-like discussion. I can't remember what it was about, but I get the feeling it was about something really important. At one point, a woman got up from her chair and was walking toward me with something to say. I think she was a friend of mine, but I'm not sure really.

----------


## AURON

lol give it a day...took me about 24 hours to remember some of the dream I had yesterday.

----------


## Zhaylin

What amazing dreams you have!!  I'm very envious of your ability to lucid so frequently!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> lol give it a day...took me about 24 hours to remember some of the dream I had yesterday.



Yeah, I hope so. I usually don't have very much luck with remember a dream after it's been gone for a few hours, but we'll see if it comes back.  :smiley: 





> What amazing dreams you have!!  I'm very envious of your ability to lucid so frequently!



Thanks, Zhaylin! I usually find myself getting jealous of people who can WILD so easily (I barely have any luck with it), but I'm glad I still have my DILDs to fall back on!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/06/2009
Dream One:
"Candyman Is Coming"*

I was a detective, and was investigating a recent wave of deaths that were being blamed on the fabled "_Candyman_" (from the movie - but, in the dream, it was like the movie didn't exist, and he was an actual urban legend). I remember a brief period of riding around the city on a motorcycle, trying to get to these crime scenes as quickly as I could, so that I could either prove or disprove Candyman's existence. I don't recall much of the riding, but I know that I had a really fast bike, and would sometimes take the turns by squeezing the front brake for stability and gunning the engine so the rear tire skid as it spun, kicking the back end of the bike out to make the tight corners at high speed. Every time I would show up at the scene after a call, it would be too late. The person would already be dead, and the killer would be nowhere in sight. All of the deaths were gruesome. The victims were all either gutted completely or just gored beyond recognition. The puncture wounds and lacerations all seemed as though they actually could have come from the Candyman's hook.

Later, there was a pattern shown to be forming, and people who were dying were all known to have come down with a certain type of illness before their deaths. They would all be sick to their stomachs, and nauseated and disoriented. It was really the only information that I had, aside from the bodies. I ended up going to a multi-story building that was a mixture between high-rise apartment building, and what kind of reminded me of my old office at B&B. I had raced there as fast as I could, and had shown up (what must have been) seconds after another murder. While I was going around and questioning some of the people in the building, I started to get this sickening feeling in the pit of my stomach. At first, I didn't know what it was, and I continued doing my job. But, then, it began to grow more and more severe, until I was practically doubled over, holding my gut. I felt that I had to get out of there, and started looking for the stairs. The more I looked around for them, the more I began to realize that I was lost.  I was so disoriented that it was like the building was shifting, and the stairs were nowhere to be found. I started feeling anxious and claustrophobic, frantically searching for a way out, but seeming as if I was going through the same hallways over and over. I knew that something was definitely wrong, not only with my condition, but with the situation.

Moving through one of the hallways, I started thinking about the murders, and the urban legend. _There's no way_, I thought to myself. I wasn't even going to begin to take the possible connection seriously - that is until the florescent light above me shorted out. I kept moving, feeling sick, trying to find my way out of this maze of corners and doors, and as I ran, more and more lights over my head started blowing out and flickering. I noticed that the trail of malfunctioning lights were actually following me, strobing or darkening patches of the hallways I ran through. I began getting the feeling that I was being followed, and the sickeness in my stomach was getting worse. There was no doubt in my mind that the Candyman was real, and he was coming after me. 

I was finally able to find a flight of stairs and ran down it, flickering lights following me the whole way. When I got down to the bottom floor, I still found myself running through hallway after hallway, all of them seeming to double back on themselves. Now, my relationship with this building somehow changed, and I knew that I actually had a room behind one of these doors. It was now more like the apartment building than the office setting that was more dominate, upstairs. The last thing I remember is getting to my door and it being locked from the inside. I kept trying as hard as I could to pull it open, feeling death looming in on me, all of the lights around my flickering wildly, as if the ghostly killer would be showing up any second.

That's all, though.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was looking at myself in a mirror, and my hair was parted really wide and fucked up looking.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/08/2009
Fragment:*
Something about playing football in my old high school parking lot.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/09/2009
Fragment:*
I was in a mall with a couple of other people. While walking through the main hall, we were playing this game where we had sticks that were kind of like lacrosse sticks. There was a sort of 'puck' that we were scooping up and tossing back and forth to each other, but when it flew, it seemed to spread out into what almost seemed like a large bat - flapping wings and all. We'd run through the hall and just launch it back and forth to each other, over the heads of all of the other shoppers, catching it in the sticks. After a while, we started throwing in some acrobatics while throwing and catching it, sometimes jumping off of various stands and flatforms, and doing a couple of wall-runs.

Don't remember very much besides that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/10/2009
Dream One:
"Vamps vs. Lycans"*

(I went to sleep trying my AVID method of incubation, watchin/listening to _Underworld: Rise of the Lycans_. I didn't get lucid, but I did have a related dream.)
I was a vampire, but not the solely humanoid-looking vamps. There was a whole community of us, and we could transform into giant, bat-like creatures, kind of like Marcus, from _Underworld: Evolution_. It was just barely dusk, and we were all out in the woods. We got word that the lycans were coming to battle us, and shortly after, they were streaming in from all angles, and the scene errupted into chaos. We transformed and went into battle. There was a light of slashing and biting, but I don't remember too much of the detail. I do know that I had a wife and son, somewhere in the fray, and I had to try to keep them out of harm's way. At one point, I was knocked into a small pond, and I had some anxiety, because I didn't know what kind of mythical beasts I would encounter. The water was dark and murky, and I knew I had to get out as quick as I could. I crawled out and went back into the fray. 

My wife had our son in her arms, and was trying to get away to safety. Before I could get back over to them, they, too, were knocked into another small pond. Leaving the escalating battle, I ran over to them and she gave me her hand. I was pulling them out, when I heard her scream (or give an animalian shriek. I can't remember), and she was yanked out of my grasp and back into the water. Something had a hold of her. I jumped into the water, and saw that there was a long, bone-plated serpent creature pulling them under. I jumped on it and began wrestling with it, forcing it to let go. With my arms around it, I managed to drag it up and out of the water, then I swung the entire length of the beast up over my head, and back down at the ground with such a force that it landed flat, shattering all of its exoskeleton and dying.

We were grossly outnumbered by the lycans, and had to retreat from the battle. Later, we found ourselves in a more civilized location. We had returned to our human forms, and were somehow able to walk around in the daylight. I can't remember exactly what happened here, but some woman (my wife, in human form, I think - not sure though) was used to try to trap me. We were near a boat dock, and the lycans had shown up again. I still can't remember how it happened, but the woman and I were knocked off of the dock and into the water. While underwater, I sprouted my wings and swam to the surface, flaring them out of the water and lifting myself into the air. I saw no sign of the woman coming up, so I dove down toward the water like a seagul diving for fish, reaching out and grabbing her hand, and then flapping my wings to raise us both out of the water again. 

I placed her down on the dock, landed, and ran back in to continue the fight with the lycans.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Something about driving my mom's Maxima, and being really reckless with it. I was just out trying to have fun, speeding around corners and stuff, but I kept hitting things and getting dents in the car. I was aware of how much shit I was going to get in, when I got back home, but I was just having too much fun to stop dogging the car.

----------


## AURON

[QUOTE=Oneironaut;1088222][b]05/10/2009

(I went to sleep trying my AVID method of incubation, watchin/listening to _Underworld: Rise of the Lycans_. I didn't get lucid, but I did have a related dream.)


are you watching the movie all day? or just once....and letting it play again while you go to sleep or what?  This sounds like something I would love to try out.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ideally, I would watch a good bit of it before going to bed, and then let it loop on the PC while I sleep - either playing it through the speakers or sometimes through headphones, so I don't have to worry about volume. But sometimes I just turn it on right as I'm lying down to go to bed. 

While I'm lying down to sleep, I'll just listen to the audio - sometimes even turning the monitor off - and just visualize either the exact scenes, or original scenes that just happen to have the same audio. Works well for fights and action movies, because all you hear on most parts are random gunshots or fighting, so you can pretty much visualize anything you want to go with it. A lot of times, I'll listen to Matrix, and visualize that _I'm_ actually fighting in the scenes, which is a lot of fun. Heh.

Doesn't help me get lucid very often, but it's pretty good for dream incubation.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/11/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
All I remember is that I was attending an elementary school, but I was still an adult. There were maybe 3 or 4 other adults taking classes as well. The image I remember most is being in the hallway, which was set up partly like my old high school, and was trying to get into my locker. It had a combination lock on it, and I'm surprised at how vivid it was. I could actually feel the tumbler click inside, when I got the numbers right, but I kept over-shooting 1 or 2 numbers in the sequence, and having to start over.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Something about being with one of my managers, Mike, and some of the other people I work with. We were sitting out in a yard talking about something, and he was trying to make us get back to work. Somehow he got around to trying to tell us to rake up leaves, even though that's not what we do.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/12/2009**
"Hunting Deacon Frost"*

(Used my AVID method for dream incubation again, last night. The movie was _Blade_.)
I don't remember very much of the dream, but it took place at a huge castle that belonged to Deacon Frost (the villain in the movie). I was with a team of my friends, and were journeying through the castle and surrounding area, killing vampires, working our way up to Deacon. The castle was insanely large. The whole thing was as if we were characters in a RPG, or an adventure game like _Devil May Cry_ or _Castlevania_. I remember being up on a ledge, one one of the higher floors, and looking out over the different areas of the surrounding land that we'd been trekking through. The castle was set along a deep cavern, and was so high that there seemed to be no ground below us. It was dusk out, so everything below was black, and there were these floating platforms that I think had tiny bridges connecting them to each other and the castle.

The last scene I remember is my squad and I walking through an ironically small bathroom, sequentially making our way through the castle and up to the big fish. Suddenly, we heard Frost's voice, along with an entourage of his more elite vampires. I knew that we weren't ready to fight him yet because, as we were going through the castle and killing vamps, we were actually getting stronger (like EXP points in a RPG), and I was aware that we hadn't gotten enough EXP to take him on yet. Our only recourse would be to hide, and hope they pass through this bathroom without our being caught. Todd wasn't down for it and, headstrong as he is, he wanted to fight Deacon _now_. Hearing them getting closer, I tried to tell him that it wasn't smart to just rush them now - that we had to wait until we had killed enough and were strong enough to take him on. With no other place to hide, I ushered everyone into the tub and threw the curtains closed. Todd was continuing to mouth off, talking about how he didn't want to just sit in here and hide like a punk, insisting on taking Deacon and his crew. I kept trying to shut him up. I knew that they'd be coming through the other bathroom door any second, and the whole purpose of hiding was so he _didn't_ know we were here. The others joined in in trying to keep Todd quite, but he was fired up.

Just then, the curtains slung back open. Deacon and his entourage stood there glaring at us, having heard our squabbling. He had this smug sort of grin on his face, as if to say "Well, well. What do we have here?"

Unfortunately (or, maybe 'fortunately?'), I don't remember what happened after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

So I know I've been really neglectful to my DJ, lately. I'll be back later with an update. I have a couple of dreams from the past few weeks written down, I just haven't typed them up yet.

----------


## deathxel

yeah man post some more, you have inspiring dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok, I'm pissed, and I need to get back on the ball. I just lost an epic lucid last night. I can only remember a few fleeting moments of it (them?). I have to start getting back into this. I will try to update this weekend, so I can get back into posting regularly.  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Well, I have some more notes in my work folder, but I left that at a friend's. Here are some of the notes I had saved on my PC. I'm just going to post them as notes, now, along with today's and yesterday's dream frags. That way, I will already have them posted, and can just expand on them whenever I get ready to.





> 05/17/2009
> At home. Cierra sleeping. Terry and Jay-Z came to door. Practically pulled me out, still in my robe. Went driving. In some neighborhood. Terry driving. Was trying to prove some kinda point of his driving. Took off at stop sign and crashed into garage. Jay pushed him out and jumped in driver's seat. Terry running after car as Jay drove out. Woman tried to stop the hit and run. Going down street and hearing sirens.
> 
> -Pawn shop, looking at weapons. Crossbows and whatnot. Guns that shot blanks. Shotguns and stuff.
> 
> -Was kid and blade. Storming house for kids. Huge vamps coming in. Sometimes 2 at a time. Pack up on the wall. Amazing fighting.Great new car. Had to move stuff into it. Someone impressed with all the cool, ecclectic shit I had.
> 
> 05/21
> Game in huge studio. Throwing footballs up to try to hit the other people up top. Doing pretty good on most of the attempts. Some people ducking and dodging, some just moving back and forth. Heroes all in crowd. Nuke blast coming. Nothing to stop it. Ran out into and "died." Bodies and powers rearranged. Some goodguys turned bad. People coping with what happened.
> ...



*07/05/2009
"Unsafe Driving Conditions"*

The first thing I remember is driving in a car with my mom. It was really dark and stormy outside, and the conditions on the road were quickly deteriorating. Suddenly, I notice some massive plume of what looks like smoke, a few hundred yards out in a clearing. Through the worsening rain, I could see that this wasn't smoke. It was a funnel cloud that had practically materialized on the spot. As soon as it touched down, the wind and rain began to make the car swerve. Visibility dropped to absolute zero, and we could feel that the car was being pushed around, this way and that, because of the tornado's winds.

I had no idea where we were, or if the car was still on the road. All I could see was a blanket of gray, amidst periodic cracks of lightning. Suddenly, the violent weather stopped, and the gray was beginning to clear. It felt serene for a second - still and weightless. As my vision cleared even more, I realized that not only were we not on the road, but we were falling from the sky! The tornado had picked us up, when everything went dark, and now it had hurled us away from the darkest part of the sky, and we were falling toward the ground at terminal velocity. As soon as I noticed this, both my body and my mom's floated out of the top of the (convertible?) car, and were free-falling alongside it. I was prepared to die. What choice did I have. Not sure if she could hear me, I screamed out to my mom that I loved her, and got ready to turn myself head-down.

Then, I wondered if this was really happening. The ground was approaching fast but, before it, was the top of a tall, cylindrical structure - like a silo or something. I was headed right for it. With all of my might, I willed myself to stop in the air, thrusting my feet downward at the silo just before impact. It was only for an instant, but I felt myself slow down - just slightly. Upon that sudden realization that I was dreaming, I stuck the landing on the top of the silo in a crouch. (I had been watching _Superman Returns_ earlier, and it was just like when he landed on the silo in the field - quick and precise).

As soon as I landed, I woke up.



*07/06/2009*
Don't remember much of this one, but it involved a bunch of people at my job. I was at some call center, kind of like the one I work in now, and our job was to make appointments with other people, for sexual encounters. It was kind of like a swingers hotline or something. Lol. It was weird.

I remember there being a lot of good sex, though.  :Thinking: <input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/13/2009
Frag:*
Pretty epic dream that I can't remember much of. I remember something about someone having a pet lion or tiger or cross between the two. I'd somehow gotten trapped in the area around it, and had to interact with it, the whole time scared it was going to rip my face of.

Later, Todd, me and a few other people were driving to some waterside area to get some film of the sunset. We pulled up too late to get the first few minutes of it, but we could see from the shore that the sky directly over the water, and under the sun's position, was green, and everything 'above' the sun was orange and gold. It looked like emerald storm clouds hanging over the ocean. It was gorgeous.

I also remember something about being caught in the middle of a huge battle between the Transformers. "The Fallen" robot from the second movie had just shown up. At one point, Optimus was knocked into the water (where we had been watching the sunset), and The Fallen chased him. It turned into some squid-like form and I could see it chasing Optimus through the water like they were both quick, agile sea creatures.

Don't really remember anything else, though.

----------


## XeL

I love your DJ man. Such awesome dreams! Keep it up

----------


## packmania

Hey O, hows things? Good to see your still having some awesome dreams! The one where you took the DCs on a sleigh ride was sick!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I love your DJ man. Such awesome dreams! Keep it up







> Hey O, hows things? Good to see your still having some awesome dreams! The one where you took the DCs on a sleigh ride was sick!



Thanks, guys. I'm still trying to get back into it. I haven't been getting enough sleep, though, so my recall has been horrible, for the last couple of weeks.

I've still got some notes to transcribe, but my recall has taken a _huge_ hit.  ::?: 

Good to see you, packmania. I'm sure I'll be back in shape soon!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

So apparently I have too many pics up on high-traffic sites, so Photobucket has blocked me from showing them. That kinda puts a huge dent in my journal, but oh well. I'll either have to wait it out, or find some other way around it.

I did start another account so I can post more pics until I get the original one taken care of, so, with that, I added some illustration to a dream I had back in '07. You can check it out Here.

And I'm still having horrible recall lately. I haven't been getting anywhere near my 8 hours, so my recall seems to be getting progressively worse. I lost an amazing dream, the other night, about some friends and I fighting Zeus, which I'm not too happy about. I gotta get back into just typing up any insignificant thing I can remember, so I can work my way back up.


*09/10/2009
Frag:*
I remember I had to leave for Germany, by the end of the week. I was going out there to live - on a whim, I believe - and was saying my goodbyes to everyone and packing my things.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## AURON

guess i'll keep reading these teasers till you get back up to par  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> guess i'll keep reading these teasers till you get back up to par



Heh. I know, man. It sucks.  :Sad: 

Good to know you've been reading, so far. Stick around. I'm trying to get my shit together again, so I'm sure (I hope) I'll have some more adventures to post, sometime soon.  :smiley: 

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Caradon

Good Luck on getting the recall back up. I too find that when times are bad, just writing down the little fragments really helps to bring the dreams back again. It's like it shows your SC that the dreams are important enough to you to remember or something.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Good Luck on getting the recall back up. I too find that when times are bad, just writing down the little fragments really helps to bring the dreams back again. It's like it shows your SC that the dreams are important enough to you to remember or something.



Caradon! Always good to see you, man. Yeah, I agree. You have to sometimes kick-start your SC into prioritizing things. I have been remembering at least a few frags lately, so it's still there. The only thing I _really_ have to work on is getting enough sleep, which I haven't been doing.

===================================

Notes from last night (have more notes written on paper. Should be back tonight with an update)
:
09/17/2009
-At work. Doing magic tricks. Trying to remember the "21" trick. Later, at a house. Ninja ambush. Awesome fighting. Was dodging everything, like bladed chains (a la Ninja Assassin) and swords and whatnot. Wall running up and around people and all kinds of flips. Fighting two ninjas at once on open floor. Back-handsprings away from attacker.



<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Caradon

I'm going to try and stay caught up in here more.  :smiley: 

That was one really fun fragment with the Ninja's at least.

Oh, I've recently discovered the wonders of melatonin.  I know you know all about that. I've seen you mention it a few times in here.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. Massive update coming. This is just the first batch. Most are fragments, because I don't remember much, aside from my notes. But there will be a few full dreams in here.

*07/24/2009
"Fuckin with Falcone"*

I was with Todd and a bunch of other people, in some neighborhood. There were two good-looking girls in our group. Carmine Falcone (the mob boss from _Batman Begins_) controlled the entire area, and we were pretty much just walking around his turf, talking and shooting the shit. One of the girls did something strange, though very minute (I have no idea what it was, though), but it was enough for me to realize that I was dreaming. Just to confirm it, and took a piece of paper and threw it at the ground, then focusing my mind on it to cause it to levitate. Almost immediately after that, I sort of 'felt' a commotion overhead, and looked up. There was a firery wreckage of a passenger plane falling out of the sky. With nothing else to do, I flew up into the air to go 'save' the passengers. I couldn't get high enough, though, and kept feeling like my body was being weighed down. So, from where I was, I stretched my hand and again focused my mind, catching the plane from afar with telekinesis, and setting it to the ground.

Later, I had lost lucidity, and was going to a football game with my friends. While there, I had a pen and paper, and was thinking about drawing the whole stadium. Falcone had ended up catching up to us while we were back in the concession area, and he was trying to pressure us about something. I again remembered that I was dreaming, and that I was in control. In the middle of his tirade, I called upon telekinesis again and slung him across the hall, pinning his back to a wall with my mind. Grunting against his restraints, Falcone started spewing off about how he had men going for my family, and how I wouldn't get away with this and blah blah, but I just laughed at him. Instinctively, I turned to the crowd and pointed, saying "No you don't. Your two men are right there." And, sure enough, his two henchmen were standing right in the crowd, grinning comically and waving back at us. With control over the henchmen, I commanded them to kill Falcone while I went back to my friends. The last thing I remember is making out with one of the girls in our group.



*07/29/2009
Fragment:*
Was 'portalling' everywhere, staring at my objective, and suddenly being there. I used it inside and outside of a huge mansion. Used a lot of telekinesis, too. I don't remember whether or not I was lucid in this one, though. 



*07/31/2009
Fragment:*
I was flown to a stadium on a campus. Instead of landing the plane, I just kind out of jumped out of it, and into the stands, so that I wouldn't have to wait. I met up with a bunch of my friends, including Josh, and we watched the game for a while. Afterward, we were out in the parking lot, and some drama happened where some guy was holding a little boy hostage. The cops were swarming all around, but nobody was able to get a good shot off. I, all of a sudden, had my car, and I pulled a pistol out of the glove compartment. Being parked really close to the scene, I drew down on the guy for a little while, until I was able to get a good shot from my angle, and I took him down.



*08/10/2009
Fragment:*
Chillin with BB and just flirting around in a back room. We got invited to a game and left some guy alone in the apartment with some other guy we knew was a deranged killer.



*08/11/2009
Fragment:*
Police or someone chasing me through town. All kinds of acrobatics to reach the belltower of building. Later, I was with 2 _really_ annoying girls. Were somehow in a huge auditorium, and they stopped a show with their singing from the crowd, trying to get attention from everyone. They were booed mercilessly. Camping later with those girls. Found ecstacy in a bag. 



*08/16/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
In canterbury. Don't remember beginning but ended up getting chased by a T-Rex. Ran into a garage and he busted through the wall behind me. I jumped over somebody that was in front of me, and doubled back to push him out of the way before the T-Rex was able to snap at him.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was in a huge city, and there was another chase. The guy from the previous dream was still with me, and I believe there were more people just kind of "alongside" us, but not necessarily in our group. We were all able to jump long distances and heights, run up walls and whatnot. We spent most of the dream jumping from building to building, either being chased or chasing whatever/whomever else was there.


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
Yet another big cityscape. This was a mash-up between the Spider-Man video games and live-action. I was trying to show someone how to do certain Spidey moves, and ended up getting into a fight with this gigantic robot on the top of a skyscraper. The robot had this crazy beam weapon, that probably could have punched a hole in the moon. I would have to use agility to stay out of the way of the beam. Sometimes it would fire the beam and I would dive off of the roof, but then fire some webbing and swing around the perimeter of the building, and back up to the roof from another angle, and continue my attack.



*08/17/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
With my baby's mom. Sharing a bed, but not "with" each other. Someone else was there, I believe. Her dad was in his room. Found over $100 in couch cushions and was thinking about taking it.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I went to go see my friend Tabitha. She was in some huge place that was kind like a burlesque house, where she apparently worked. On the way there, I almost got pulled over. There was a cop behind us and I believe he turned on his lights, but went around us. At the 'burlesque house', the Coke machine kept spitting out the wrong sodas. I remember being in a large room with stairs and ladders all over the place. It almost looked like an unfinished M.C. Escher setting. Sometime around here, I became lucid. To prove it to the other DC's, I shoved my hands into a thick, brick wall, as if it was made of paper, and pulled out a huge chunk of it to show to them.



*08/24/2009
Fragment:*
Cierra had been kidnapped. Apparently, I was going to college, and I still had to go to school, even though I didn't know where she was. I would be at my desk and just breaking down, uncontrollably, and the people around me kept trying to console me. After a while, I just walked out of school, and skipped all my classes. There were a lot of cops roaming the area, making sure there nobody that passed them had drugs on them. I had some weed on me, and stashed it til later. Some time passed and I was now on a plane. There was a cop with me, and they were trying to sting me for something. He kept trying to distract me, asking me to draw stuff with him, while some other guys began sneaking up on me from behind. I got wind that I was about to be ambushed, and I grabbed a gun (from where, I don't know) and shot the cop once, then I spun around and shot the two guys that were coming up behind me. That's all I remember.



*09/17/2009
"Ninja Assassins"*
I was at work, doing magic tricks. I was trying to remember the "21" card trick that I used to do a lot, but I couldn't remember it. Later, I was at someone's house, and was suddenly ambushed by ninjas. The fighting was awesome, and I was dodging everything from fists to feet, swords to shuriken, and even bladed chains (a la the new Ninja Assassin movie trailer). There was a lot of wall running. I would run up a wall, and across to the perpendicular wall beside it (like the first wall run Trinity did in _The Matrix_), and then I would flip off of that wall, over my attacker. There was one point where I was fighting two ninjas at once, on a open floor that almost seemed, in itself, like a dojo. I was somehow able to hold my own, though, even though these guys were damn good. I was continuously dodging/countering dual attacks and launching a few of my own. One of them was the one with the bladed chain, and he was whirling it around in a figure-8 motion, moving toward me, while I was doing multiple back-handsprings away from him. It was pretty insane. 



*09/20/2009
Fragment:*
I was climbing on some vines that were lining a huge building, like some old mansion. There were a few hand-holds in the stone, but they were tiny, so I mostly had to use the vegetation. Instead of climbing vertically, I had to shimmy across, horizontally, from one side of the wall to another.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## panta-rei

Nice ones as always, O.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Delph.  ::content::

----------


## Caradon

Looks like it's starting to come back to you. 

I liked how you put your hands in the wall and pulled a chunk out of it to show the DC's. That was good.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Looks like it's starting to come back to you. 
> 
> I liked how you put your hands in the wall and pulled a chunk out of it to show the DC's. That was good.



Yeah, it's coming back.  ::content:: 
My main problem lately has been getting the time to type everything out, but my recall seems to be picking up a little bit. I'm almost done updating, so I should be back to posting regularly, some time soon.  :vicious: 

======================================

*09/24/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
With baby's mom again. We were just hanging out on her bed. I was talking to her about something, and she was just really quiet, not saying a word. I looked up and over at her, and saw that she was sitting up, indian-style, with the blanket over her head. I asked her what she was doing, and she spoke up that she was just really tired, and had fallen asleep like that. Realizing how odd this was, I deduced that I was dreaming. As soon as I did this, though, I woke up.


*Dream (Frag) Two: (FA)*
I "woke up" in her bed again, and she was curled up next to me. I started telling her about the previous dream, and I suddenly woke up again. For real, this time.


*Dream Three: 
"Just Another Bruised Ego"*

I was friends with these three girls, and we were all staying in some big old two-story house, way out in the sticks. The first thing I remember was being at a store with them. We were all outside in the car, and the one in the passenger seat was crying. I leaned over to hug/console her, and before long, all four of us were having a sort of group-hug session, trying to cheer this one girl up. There were a lot of people in the parking lot staring at us, but we paid them no attention. We all ended up going back to the house, and there was a crazy-huge party going on. Some guy was being a real dick, the whole time he was there. He kept walking around and eating people's food off of their plates. I ended up having to confront him about it, and he said something to me like "Fuck you, I'm hungry." So, I punched him in the mouth, implying, non-verbally, that he should eat my fist instead. Everyone just exploded into laughter. The guy rushed me and tried to fight, but I kept evading him. He lunged a couple of times, but was never able to get his hands on me. He said that this "wasn't over", and that he'd be back.

Later, I was pulling back up to the same house, in my car. While I was walking up the wooden steps toward the door, a hand came out from between the steps below me and tried to grab my foot, but missed. It was the same guy from earlier. He jumped up onto the platform in front of me, and then jumped directly at me - still halfway up the steps - with a flying, two-legged kick. All I did was step to one side, and he fell the length of the staircase, smacking his head on the last stair while his body landed flat on the ground. I just left him there, writhing around in his own painful stupidity, and went back inside to party some more.

Later, still, I had to visit my parents who still lived back in my old neighborhood. When I pulled up, there were a bunch of people standing around my old neighbor's (Jae) house. I went over there to talk to them. At one point, I was talking to some guy, while some girl was hugged up on me, discretely giving me a handjob. She shifted her position once, and I was fully exposed, but simply took it in stride and covered myself up again.

I walked away from the group and went back to my mom's house. When I came inside, she was shit-faced drunk. She had some unknown guy in the room with her, and she was being a real bitch - saying something about me not being allowed to go out, or something. I was just like "fuck that, I'm leaving." I was planning on taking the truck, but it wasn't outside when I looked. I'd gone to the kitchen, and the guy came in behind me, shirtless. They were obviously about to get busy. He had this mischievous grin on his face, and uttered something about how I shouldn't worry about my mom, and he was going to "do her reeeaaaal good," with this smirk. I told him, pissed, that he'd better kill that noise, real quick, cause I was not in the mood to have this no-name dude disrespect me, especially about my mom. He just snickered a little and backed off, heading back into the room.

I went back to the big house. When I pulled up, this time, another car swerved to a stop in front of me. Someone got out with an apparent sense of purpose, and started walking toward me. It was the guy from earlier in the dream. He had a large stick in his hand, and I pulled a knife out of my center console and jumped out of the car. He talked a little shit for a while, and then swung at me and missed. I reached out, taking a hold of the stick and ripping it out of his hands. Then I tackled him to the floor and stood with one foot on his throat, pinning him down - choking him. Some of my friends came out of the house and pulled me off of him. We let him go, pitifully, and went back into the house to continue partying.



*09/26/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was in some amazing land, which looked like it had just jumped out of Final Fantasy. There was water everywhere, and all of the earth was really lush and colorful. This land was apparently inhabited by genies. Some of them looked like normal people, and the others looked like some human/dragon hybrid, with wings and long tails. There was a lot of magic being used, though I don't remember much of it. The last thing I remember is the genies all getting together to put on some kind of show.


*Dream Two:
"More Ninja Assassins"*

I was walking down a city street with a couple of friends. Out of nowhere, a shuriken flew by and missed us, and another one was ducked under by the guy standing next to me. There were suddenly a bunch of black motorcycles circling the street beside us like hawks, their riders dressed head to toe in dark, matching uniforms. We took off running, more shuriken cutting through the air around us, like machine gun fire. 

My memory skips ahead, and I was now at a play rehearsal, dressed to a T and going over my lines. The auditorium was massive, and filled to the brim with people. When the show started, it was an immediate disaster. Nothing worked. I had already missed a few rehearsals, so I didn't even remember all of my lines. I was late with changing, and while I was still pants-less and anything but decent, the curtain came up, and the play started. I can only imagine the look on my face. The crowd just erupted into laughter. I completely played it off, though, and went on trying to keep the play moving. Everybody basically screwed up, though, and the performance went down in a blaze of glory.

Later, still (I do believe that this was all the same dream, even with the time-breaks, but I'm not sure), my friends and I are in the mall. More shuriken come, seemingly, from nowhere, and we are on the run again. This time I actually got into a one-on-one, with one of the ninjas. I slipped in close to him and wrapped him up in a full nelson. He continued to squirm and throw his body-weight around, so we staggered all around the hall, and I kept smashing his head into everything I could find. I thought about smashing it through a nearby tv, but decided against him. Throwing my body forward, he tripped over his own feet and fell flat on his face, with no arms free to stop his decent, and landing with me landing on top of him. 

We had dragged the ninja off somewhere, and were basically torturing him for payback and information about why we were being hunted, but I don't remember much, other than that I woke up in the middle of it.



*09/27/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was fighting with who I believe was my old best friend, Kellen, and my uncle-in-law. It was something about my having borrowed money from them, and not being able to pay it back. They kept threatening me and whatnot, so I brought them both outside, and was about to throw hands with them. I don't remember what happened, though.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was roaming through some construction project, looking for something important. There were guards all around, and I had to keep out of sight. At one point, I did a wall-run and then kicked myself up onto a ledge to get the drop on one of the guards. When I got to his level, I rushed him and kicked his ass. I don't remember the actual fight, though.



*09/28/2009
Dream One:
"Perc Pandomonium"*

M - one of my managers at work, was addicted to percocet, in this dream. And whenever he took them, he would become - literally - this raging juggernaut of a monster. There was always a huge explosion whenever he transformed, and he would grow into a creature that looked like something out of the video game Prototype. It would give him super speed/strength, and an insatiable blood-lust. He would just run around ripping people apart, and breaking just about everything imaginable. Explosions and sparks flew around, everywhere he went. He was unstoppable.

Later, we had all headed back to my old neighborhood, to hide. From where we were, we could hear all of the explosions and screaming going on, outside of the neighborhood - and the sounds continued getting closer, while we huddled together, somewhere in my old house. 


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Goku and Chi-Chi, from Dragonball Z. They were dressed up for some party, and Goku had a ring to give her. He'd put the ring away somewhere, for safe-keeping, and it came to pass that, without the ring, she began to get deathly sick. Somehow, the ring had gotten lost, and Goku had to go searching for it, while Chi-Chi lay dying, without it. It was down in some well, somewhere in the mansion, and the last thing I remember seeing is him, down in the dark, searching for it.


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
Was in someone's backyard, trying out some acrobatics. I was able to jump really high, and could sometimes jump over the fence separating the yards, without hardly touching it. Some guy came into the yard and got the rest of us to spar with each other. I kicked the other guy's ass but, again, don't remember the fight.



*09/31/2009
"Aimless Lucid"*

I was walking through a mall. Something happened that triggered lucidity, but I can't remember what it was. I walked around the hallways, screaming out "This is a dream!" so that I wouldn't immediately forget. For some time, I went just walking around and feeling the texture around me; brushing my hands along the walls and picking up random objects. I levitated from the floor and started to fly up to the ceiling. At first, I'd planned on phasing through it, but I decided against it, seeing as how I have the habit of getting stuck. Lowering myself back to the ground, I made my way to the front doors and walked outside. It was then that I started flying again.

It was night time out. While I was flying around, there was an enormous presence that I could feel around me. When it finally showed itself, it turned out to be a dragon that had been stalking me. We had a brief dogfight, but I pulled out, dropping down to the ground and doing my best to forget about the dragon all together. I was actually in more of a mood to just wander the dream-scape for a while, this time, without losing my lucidity on another battle. Continuing to walk around the city at night, I cam across a leopard standing in the street. I walked around it, and it circled around the opposite way, sizing me up. I don't know whether or not I fought it.

Later, I was at someone's house, still lucid. I looked down at my hands, and they were bubbly/blistered and warped. A and S, two girls from work, came walking out of the shower together. I joked around with them for a little bit, but that's about all I recall.


<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## panta-rei

Love it!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Love it!



 :vicious: 

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Caradon

great stuff. That guy that kept showing up to try and give you a beating was pretty funny. That was great when he did the flying kick and fell. And you just walked away.  ::chuckle:: 

I like the dream about the guy who would become a monster. That sounded intense. I love that kind of stuff.

Congrats on the Lucid. I nice mellow checking stuff out Lucid for you. Those are nice sometimes. Then the dragon shows up, cool. I tried summoning a dragon a while back, but with no luck. I kept trying to will one to fly up from behind some hills, but it didn't show.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> great stuff. That guy that kept showing up to try and give you a beating was pretty funny. That was great when he did the flying kick and fell. And you just walked away. 
> 
> I like the dream about the guy who would become a monster. That sounded intense. I love that kind of stuff.
> 
> Congrats on the Lucid. I nice mellow checking stuff out Lucid for you. Those are nice sometimes. Then the dragon shows up, cool. I tried summoning a dragon a while back, but with no luck. I kept trying to will one to fly up from behind some hills, but it didn't show.



Lmfao @ the guy who kept trying to kick my ass, too.  ::chuckle::  That part was my favorite; where he fell down the steps. Yeah, I had thought for a moment about fighting that dragon, but sometimes you just gotta stop and smell the roses, ya know?  ::content:: 

Speaking of which, actually...this next one was just a long, and unpleasant experience.  ::?: 

===================================


*10/02/2009
"Little Hotel of Horrors"*

I was in a car with a few other people. We came up to a stoplight, and there were run-down buildings on either side of the street. On the driver's side, across the other lane, there were a bunch of rough-looking, Asian punks - both male and female - hanging around this building and staring at us. They were all wearing black leather, and some of them were holding what were apparently dart guns. Most of them were standing on the ground, but there were a few standing on an awning that separated the first and second floor of the building. Before the light turned green again, the group started making their way toward us, some of them rasing their dart guns. We couldn't drive away, so - when it was apparent that we were about to be fucked with - we got out of the car and started moving away from them. That was when they attacked. Those that were walking rushed at us, and those with dart guns open fire. We ran away from them and around a line of trees, darts flying in all around us. There was an old, abandoned building in front of us, and we ran inside to escape the darts. We knew that it would only be a matter of time before the punks made their way in after us, so we turned around at the door and prepared to ambush them. 

The group streamed in through the door, and we jumped them. I got my hands on one of the guys just as he came in, tripped him, jumped on his chest and literally beat his face in until it was nothing but a bloody, unrecognizable pulp. Looking over to the others, I saw one of the guys inside still had his dart gun, and it was aimed right at me. I rushed out the door just as he started firing. (For some reason, even a single dart gun shot like machine gun fire.) Still dodging darts - now from not only the guy inside, but the punks that were still over at their own building, I ran diagnoally across the street, almost getting hit by a car in the process. There was a large hotel complex across the road and I ran onto the premises, trying to find cover.

Suddenly it was like the entire scenerio came to a halt. I was no longer running for my life, and I was simply walking around the grounds of the hotel. The hotel landscape was incredible. It was a lush, green area that looked more like a rain forest than than the courtyard of a slummy hotel. There were waterfalls and creeks and thick, lumbering trees whose canopys practically blotted out the sun. There was suddenly a small boy walking with me, and we just wandered around, marvelling at this beautiful area. What really caught our attention was that all of the vines and brances and roots of these trees seemed to be moving. At first, it just seemed like they might be undulating in the water, or swaying in the breeze, but after a bit of analyzation, they seemed a bit more...animated. The kid noticed this too, and he even commented that the trees looked "alive, like people are alive." Then, while walking around, I tripped slightly on one of the roots, and it actually drew itself back, as if I was a needle that had pricked a human hand. Shortly after this, it relaxed, and stretched back out again. Oh, this thing was _definitely_ animate. 

We continues to wander the area, just in awe of this place, and the eerie feeling that all of this vegetation was a little more than just "alive." I couldn't tell, for sure, but it seemed as if the motion of the plants were kind of...following us. As if we were being surveyed, just as we were surveying back. Every now and then, I would feel a few roots sort of curling around my legs, lightly. It didn't really scare me, at first, but made me rather uncomfortable, so we started moving a bit faster. The movements of the plants became a bit faster, too, still following us like the eyes of a watchful sentinel. I was beginning to feel like we were being stalked. We moved even faster, and it wasn't long before the kid started lagging behind. I turned around to keep an eye on him, and saw that he was on the ground, squirming. There was a long, thick tube of a root stretching out from a distance, some 40 ft, and the end of it had grabbed him by the legs. It was a chute, so the ending of the root was opened, and it was literally trying to "eat" him. The kid's feet were stuck in the shoot, and he was getting slowly sucked in, like into the hose of a vaccuum. I ran over to the kid and grabbed his arms, pulling with all of my might. The kid popped out of the long chute, and the moment he did, the chute struck again and grabbed _my_ legs. Before I knew it, I was down on my back, and being slowly swallowed by this huge, arching chute. I fought it off with all my might, and was able to pull my legs free, but this thing was fast, to be so big. The moment I got my legs free, it struck again sucking up my legs once again, this time getting up to my thighs. Struggling against being eaten alive by this...thing...I reached in my pocket and pulled out a knife. I stabbed and slashed at this great, green tube, ripping it open and pulling my legs free once more.

I scrambled to my feet and ran like hell.

The boy was right behind me, and we ran through the corridors. Passing a room on the corner, we ran into a Hispanic family. Both the boy and I were really shaken up, and I pulled him close to me, frantically eyeing the older man in the family. I asked him for his help to get away from the crazy landscape and he clutched his own family closer, drawing away from me and - in Spanish - implying that I was a pedophile, because of my close grip on the boy who was apparently not my kid. I waved my hands at him and said "No! No! Es mi amigo!", trying to make him understand that this was a young friend of mine, but they were already freaking out. Just then, another figure approached. It was apparently the landlord. The LL stepped between us and tried to calm us all down. I tried to tell him about the animate plants around the hotel, and when he spoke, I could see that the tips of his fingers were not made of human skin. They were thin vines, just like we had seen throughout the rest of the hotel grounds. As soon as I noticed that, the landlords face just suddenly...exploded. Vines went shooting out in all directions, coming from inside him. Again, I grabbed the boy and ran like hell, "waking up", shortly after.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was sitting on a flight of stairs, talking to some other people about the crazy dream I'd had "the night before." We were passing a joint around and everyone was listening intently. All of a sudden, a thick, tangle of vines slithered out of the clothes of the guy next to me. He looked over at me and - as if channeling the thoughts of the vines - said that they (the vines) didn't want me telling people about its existence, anymore. Shortly after this, I "woke up" again. 


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
My perspective was disembodied, this time. I'd seen a young man and woman running through the hallways like they were children. They'd run through a door and into a room with a large, wooden piano. They stopped, as soon as they stepped over the threshold, and took a look around. The _entire_ roam was covered in vines. They vines began quickly writhing and undulating, all around the room, tryin to reach the man and woman, and do God knows what to them.


*Dream (Frag) Four:* (FA)
I "woke up" in my bed, and stood up. Looking around the room, I could see that I had vines strewn all across my dresser (though I don't have a dresser, IRL). They were literally all over the place. I grabbed an axe from my closet and began chopping it. Before I knew it, there was a huge hole in the center of my bed, and more vines were slithering out from within, reaching out to grab me as I continued hacking away with the axe.


*Dream (Frag) Five:* (FA)
I "woke up" again, lying in bed. Everything seemed normal, and I was lying down in my normal direction. I just lay there for a moment and reflected on the previous dream(s). Suddenly, from out of nowhere, a gang of long, leafy vines slung themselves all across my torso, pinning me to the bed. I screamed and struggled as they continued to wrap me up, trying desperately to get out of the, ever increasing, grips of the vines.


<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Damn man thats not only a freaky dream but an even freakier set of FA's, especially the last one...

A good descriptive read though  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Those Fa's were trippy. Great epic dreaming as always O.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Damn man thats not only a freaky dream but an even freakier set of FA's, especially the last one...
> 
> A good descriptive read though







> Those Fa's were trippy. Great epic dreaming as always O.



Thanks, guys. Yea, that was the first string of sequential, "felt like I'm trapped in them" FA's I've had in a long time. Not even sure if the first two counted as FA's, because I don't remember actually "waking up", but the first frag was definitely an "alleged morning after" dream, and the second one just continued with the trend. The last one was definitely the creepiest, though, because I thought I was completely in the clear, and back in the real world.  ::?: 

I'm still typing out some more of my previous notes, as the day goes on. Hopefully I will be all caught up, tonight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/10/2009
Fragment*
I was hanging out with Alex, this absolutely _gorgeous_ new girl at my job, whom I've become pretty good friends with lately. We were walking around and holding hands, and she was just being really bubbly and excited, and practically pulling me around as we walked. I don't remember much, aside from how overwhelmingly great the feeling was, being with her. We'd gotten in my truck and started driving around, and I was watching some video on the screen about her modeling and doing interviews and whatnot. Don't remember much else, though.



*10/11/2009
Dream One:
"Motor City Madness"*

I was with a girl, who I believe was Alex again. We were in some big, run-down city that looked practically post-apocalyptic. It was night time, and there was a grungy motorcycle gang chasing us. They all had guns and grenades and whatnot, and we had to stay on the run and ducking around corners and hiding in vents. There was one point, where a guy was chasing us on his motorcycle, and I spun around real quick and clotheslined him, knocking him off the bike and then reaching down and grabbing the pistol from his holster. There is a lot about this dream that I don't remember, but I do know that there was a sort of stand-off between myself and the leader of the gang. After I'd run out of ammo, I remembered that one of the guys I had killed earlier had a bunch of grenades in his vest. Giving away my hiding spot, I ran all the way back toward him, as fast as I could, with the leader right on my heels. When I reached the dead guy, I raked my hand across his chest and pulled the pins out of a number of grenades and kept running. The leader, having no idea what I'd just done, continued to give chase, and found himself caught in the explosion when the grenades went off.

That was the last thing I remembered. 


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was in a huge, stone maze. Like a labyrinth. I was actually a female, in this dream. One that reminded me of my Thalia character. I had to get around this maze that was full of traps, with other people who were all just trying to survive. Along with the traps, there were two or three huge, cave troll-looking beasts, made of stone, that could roll themselves into large balls - like armadillos - and roll after you and crush you. We spent the entire dream trying to get through the maze and avoid these trolls.



*10/12/2009
Dream One:
"Ah, Rats"*

I was driving to Flea World. When I got there, the place was completely empty - as far as humans go. The place was absolutely _infested_ with rats, though - big, white ones. Still in my truck, I went to leave the premises, and I felt something clawing at my legs. I reached down and grabbed it, bringing it up in front of my face. It was a one of the fat, white rats, which had somehow gotten inside my truck, even though I'd never stopped. This S.o.B. was clawing and biting at the air, and I slung him out the window and kept driving. A few seconds later, I felt more clawing. Another rat. I slung him out the window, too, and kept driving. It didn't stop, though. More and more rats were just suddenly inside my truck, clawing at my legs. From rats, it turned to larger animals; domestic cats, and even a bobcat. In trying to keep all of these animals off of me, I almost ran over a little girl who had wandered out in front of my truck. All of this was happening while I was simply trying to leave the Flea World parking lot. I don't remember anything other than that, though.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was in a back room, at someone's house, with a bunch of other people. I'd let someone borrow a couple of my PS2 games, and I came to find out that they were loaning them out to other people, without my concent. I just remember being really pissed about it.



*10/13/2009
"Riding the Wave"*

I was in an apartment complex on the beach. There was a lot going on in this dream, before this point, but not much that I can remember. My earliest memory was walking outside, in the back of the complex, and looking out over the beach. I had been with a large group of people, before this, but I was alone at the time. I was about to take a short-cut back to my own house, which was maybe a mile away fromt his complex, when I heard a series of massive booms, over the water. I looked out to the horizon and saw a large plume of smoke stretching from the heavens to the water. Apparently, a meteor had just broken through the atmosphere and splashed-down into the ocean. It didn't take me long to anticipate what was most likely to happen next.

From the base of the smoke column, I saw the water rise and swell. It continued to swell outward, in all direction, creating a ring that grew taller just as it did wider. It was a tidal wave, and it was heading in toward the shore quickly. What few people were outside of their apartments ran frantically for cover, as did I. I could see that, with the speed in which the wall of water was moving in, I wouldn't have much time, so I jumped into a semi-cylindrical nook that stretched up one of the buildings' walls. I wasn't sure how much this was going to help, but at least it was around the side of the building, so I wasn't facing the surge. I pressed my back to one side of the column, and planted my feet firmly against the other, bracing myself to keep from getting swept away. When the water hit, though, there was nothing I could do. It slammed into the complex, and suged into the nook where I was hiding. With nowhere to really go, but up, the water rose through the nook, pushing me upward as the whole area flooded. Guided by the water pressure, I was forced out of the top of the nook, and high over the roof of the building, like a cork out of a bottle. Before I knew it, I was catapulted through the air, and falling back toward the surge.

I'm not sure how this part worked, but I somehow landed on top of the wave, which was stationary, and just kind of hovering in one spot, right upon shore. The wave was a few hundred feet high, and being on top of it felt as if I was sitting atop a jet of water from a geyser. What I was afraid of, was that this surge/spout would soon lose power, and I would be left to freefall toward the ground, from a few hundred feet in the air. At this point, I figured there was little - if anything - that I could do about it. Finally, after a few minutes of floating high above the rooftops, the water settled, literally dropping out from under me and flattening itself. I slipped into a free-fall, bracing myself for what was sure to be a bone-crushing collision with the ground. Instead, surprisingly, I was a few meters out into the water, and when I landed, the water was just deep enough for me to splash down and not kill myself. 

That last thing I remember is sitting there, treading water, then beginning swim/walk back toward the shore and tell everyone about how close I came to dying.



*10/16/2009
Fragment*
There was some serpent guy with wings and the body of a snake. I started battling him, first on TV (I believe I was playing a video game), and then he got strong enough - somehow - to actually manifest himself out of the game, where we continued our battle in 'real life.' In the middle of our battle, I became lucid. Even still, I tried every trick in the book, to take this guy down; ki blasts, super-strength, TK, pyrokenesis - and nothing was working. I little to no control in this dream, so I did the best I could, hand to hand. I don't really remember much of this one, though.



*10/19/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was in water - like a fountain or something. First, I saw a snake in the water, and had to turn around. Then, these little black creatures starting showing up. They were kind of gooey, and looked a lot like leeches. Soon, they were everywhere. Don't remember much else, though.

*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Hanging out with Alex again, and we were getting really close. We were lying down somewhere, and I was rubbing her back with one arm, while she stared into my eyes.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/20/2009
Dream One:
"The Governmatrix"*

I was touring the White House, with my family, being ushed around from room to room, and just taking it all in. In one particular room, we passed a large display case with a bunch of beautiful little trinkets on the shelves. I'd hung to the back of the group and, when no one was looking, I had the bright idea to swipe a glass (or crystal?) egg off its base, and shove it into my pocket. We continued walking, and we passed what was actually a guitar shop - inside the White House. There was a really cool hippie-esque guy that ran the shop and made the guitars. He had one custom guitar that was made out of some of those little foot-measurement racks you find in shoe stores. 

Later, Cierra was sleeping with the rest of the kids from the tour, and pretty much all of the adults had gone to bed in the other guest rooms. I was out roaming the halls alone, and I ran into Trinity, from _The Matrix_. Apparently, we were supposed to rendezvous and steal something from the vault - which was my main reason for having come on this tour. I followed Trin out to the vault, and we snuck our way in, going through the lock boxes and looking for something or other. I'm not sure if we ever got what we were looking for, but we soon got word that agents were coming, and we didn't have time to escape. Immediately, we did the first thing that came to mind: Play dead. Trinity dropped to the floor, and I slumped against the wall behind me, just as the vault door swung open and two agents walked in. As of this point, we were just playing it by ear, hopefully we could confuse the agents just long enough to get the position to strike. They stepped around us, looming closer. Even though I was playing dead, my eyes were open behind the dark cover of the sunglasses I was now wearing, which matched Trinity's. One agent leaned in to check me, and the other to check Trin. We sprang simultaneously, grabbing the agents arms and doing a few quick locks and strikes, forcefully disarming the agents before they could react, and then sprinting out of the vault as fast as we could.

Running through the White House halls, we decided to split up. Being on the second floor, I took a course that lined the banister over-looking the main lobby. There was an agent right on my heels, and he'd just begun to open fire. Trying to escape his sights, I did a running swan-dive over the railing at such an angle that I was able to reach out with one hand, grab the outside of the second floor walkway, and swing down to the lower level. Before I hit the ground, my momentum carried me across the first floor hall, in a downward swing, so that when I let go I was catapulted toward the wall, feet first. Planting my feet, I jumped off of the wall, did a half twist, and then landed on the ground floor in a tuck-and-roll, standing back up without missing a beat, and continuing to run.

Later, after I'd given the agent the slip, I came to find out that the cool, hippy guitar shop owner was actually into human trafficing, and he had stolen the tourists' children. He had a cage in his shop, and had them all looked up within - my daughter included. I made my way back to his shop and kicked the shit out of him.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Something about a tough little chicken hawk. Like that one on the Looney Tunes; Henery.


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
This one centered around a love story, but I can't really remember much of it. I was in the projects, in Daytona, with some girl. All I remember was that I gave her a flower and whispered something in her ear, and that the whole thing was in 3rd person perspective. That's about it.


*Dream (Frag) Four:*
I was driving down a busy highway. A bunch of kids in rice-burners pulled up next to us, which had ridiculously reckless wheels on them. One of the little tuner-cars had just two wheels, like a motorcycle. Another had four wheels that were on independet steering platforms. These kids were just all over the road; kinda sliding and ricocheting around and spinning in all directions. I remember yelling at them, through the window, that they were going to cause an accident. One of the kids actually jumped out of his own car, and ran up to us on foot - which I immediatly thought was strange, seeing as how we were on the highway. It wasn't enough to make me lucid, though, apparently.


*Dream (Frag) Five:*
Was back in the White House. This time I was with AC. We were just kinda sitting around, being bored. So, without nothing else to do, she climbed on top of my lap and we started having sex.



*10/21/2009
"Penal Colonization"*

I was in a space fighter ship. There was this huge, orbital compound that I had to escape, which had guns and lasers all around it. I was hot-dogging my way around the compound, doding the enemy fire and looking for the escape. At some time, I ended up getting caught, and was back down on whichever planet we were orbiting. (It seemed like Earth, but I'm not completely sure.) The next thing I knew, I was riding atop a train carrying other inmates around my age. They took us to a huge prison yard, and the train tipped upward like the bed of a dump truck, and I slid off. The rest of the inmates came crawling out of the train car like normal people. Lol. My friend Josh was one of the inmates. All throughout the prison yard, there were soda machines and steroes and all kinds of activities. It was more like a gym than a prison. 

I went to one area, inside, that looked even more like a school gymnasium than anything outside. There was a martial arts area with a large mat, and an instructor who was a pretty good looking woman. I wanted to spar with her, and did some preparation/stretching/katas, but never really got a chance to fight her. I remember some other chick dancing in a corner with a bunch of guys watching and whistling at her.



*10/22/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
Battle with someone out in a field of tall grass. Very painful dream. Whoever it was kept getting the drop on me. Famous character. Watching something on a monitor, before the fight, to find out new moves and how to beat him.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Huge battle with the Transofmers, also out in the same field. Don't really remember any of it.

----------


## Caradon

Lots of action.

That hotel of horrors dream may have been unpleasant, but it was awesome to read.  :smiley:  Crazy how the dream turned like that. From shootout, to killer jungle attack. 

The tidal wave dream was great too. I've had those kind of dreams a few times. They are scary but fun.

The govern matrix was something else. I had to laugh when the hippie guitar shop owner turned out to be human trafficing in the white house.  ::chuckle:: 
Good thing you kicked his ass!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Got more catching up to do...

*10/23/2009
Fragment*
Driving around with a bunch of friends. Having trouble staying on the road at times. Lanes were all fucked up, so sometimes oncoming traffic would be in just any line so I would have to weave around them. We ended up going to see a guy with really nice house and a wall panel that opened up with a secret room. Cops came for some reason. There was a huge glass window at the front of his house, and the cops busted in through it, just as we streamed out the back. A car chase followed, but I don't remember any of it.



*10/24/2009*
(Notes)
TMC (my job) but in a different building. Snuck out onto the roof with someone else to smoke, whenever there was no one around. Coming back in, I think the table sitting in front of the window broke. Went to a restaurant with my mom. Awesome place, set up like a massive house. Something about a water park, but I dunno.



*10/27/2009
Fragment*
Mom was fucked up on something like heroin or something. We got into an argument, because she kept lying and saying she wasn't, and I knew she was. Later, I was playing with action figures. Had the ThunderCats and then my playing with them led to a first-person experience of being the characters, and continuing on whatever mission I was on, while just playing with the figures. I had the Sword of Omens, but the hand-guards were twisted in opposite directions from one another.



*11/02/2009
Fragment*
Someone had a pet snake. It kept following me everywhere, trying to strike. No matter how hard I tried, I couldn't shake this snake off of me, and it was constantly right on my heels. It could jump its whole body into the air, and when I tried to escape it by jumping into the pool in the back yard, it followed me in the water and continued chasing me, endlessly striking at me with its fangs. It was such a torturous pursuit that I felt I was going to cry, at one time, and no matter how much I yelled for the owner of the snake to call it off - he/she (don't remember) wouldn't.



*11/03/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
Telling mom about some badass drone thing that could transform into a briefcase, fly and climb on walls and ceilings. 


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Was with a huge group of guys. Apparently we were all werewolves, and barely had control of ourselves after transforming. Something happened and one of them started a massive brawl between the lot of us, and we were practically ripping each other apart. A short while later, we changed back into humans and calmed downm deciding to call it a truce.



*11/05/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was in some huge, dark building, like a college, after hours. At one point I came to a dark staircase, and was going down. There was a figure coming up the other way, toward me, and saw that it was Michael Myers - the big burly one from the new movie, and he had a huge butcher knife in his hand. I _believe_ I became lucid here, but I honestly don't remember. But since I had the high ground, I ran forward and leapt straight over Michael's head. He swiped up with the knife and stabbed me in the shin. I landed at the bottom of the steps and crashed to the floor. The knife-wound hurt, but it was a dull pain. I can't remember what happened after I stood back up.


*Dream (Frag) Two*
There was a massive Nerf sword battle. (I'd seen a Nerf sword in Wal-Mart the other day) It was like a free-for-all between maybe 10-15 people, in the middle of a grassy courtyard, and I was kicking ass.



*11/06/2009
"Another vampire chick" / "Shopping Spree"*

I was in love with some girl, in this dream. She was very petite, with black hair. She turned about to be a vampire, or some other type of ghoul. (I'm just expanding on my notes. I really don't remember much of this part of the dream at all.) The girl was straight up with me about her "condition", and we continued to see each other. We went to someone's house and were making out, and getting really touchy/feely with each other. Something happened to where I got up and left her alone for a little bit. When I came back, she had killed someone, a young girl around her own age. My girl looked at me as if I'd just caught her in the middle of something she knew I didn't want to see. On instinct, I bolted, having tried to be understanding about her nature, but not being able to handle it at the time (kind of like my "Ghost Story" dream, that I had a long time ago).

Eventually, she caught up to me. For the first time in my having been with her, I was afraid for my life. As she came toward me, I believe she was covered in blood, but I don't really remember. She told me, solemly, that she simply wanted me around, and didn't mean to scare me in the way that she did. The girl that she had 'killed', was now turned, and was a ghoul like my girl was - still beautiful, but definitely not human. We didn't stay together for long, during that meeting, but I had arranged to come back and talk to them later on, in the same parking lot area. While I was waiting for them, the cops showed up. I can't remember what for, but I ended up getting arrested for something I had absolutely nothing to do with.

The dream skips ahead, and I had actually won somewhere near $10,000 from a settlement that came out of the cops fucking me over, and I was in Wal-Mart with at least 3 of my friends. I went straight to the electronics section, and was just going to town, like a kid in a candy store, looking through all of the things I was about to buy with all the money I had in my pocket. I remember Jesse being there, specifically. We were staring at a large wall of tv screens, which were showing demos from all of these "next-gen" games. Some of them were just incredible. They looked like movies, but didn't cross that threshold of looking "too real", so they still had their video-game feel, even though the graphics were just mind-blowing. I had my heart set on a PS3, and already had the system picked out, and about 9 games to go with it. All of the controllers had rechargeable battery ports (dunno if they even have those IRL, but it was something that specifically stuck out in my dream), and I was just about ready to pay for everything and leave. Everything was so vivid, and I was _so_ happy to be getting everything that I'd gotten...

...the next thing I knew, I had woken up, and was staring at my bedroom wall. 

I hate dreams like these. Was so happy about everything that I was about to buy, that waking up and having none of it almost made me want to cry.  ::?: 


*11/07/2009
Fragment:*
I was way out in the swamp, somewhere, and was trudging through stickers and spider webs, through a particular area. I remember being completely repulsed by everything that I was having to wade through, but I just had to suck it up and go on. There was a particular guy in the crew, and he ended up trying to rob us, after we'd gon to sleep. We all got up and chased him, but he was apparently really fucked up, and didn't know what he was doing or where he was going. We cornered him off in the parking lot and I started fighting with him. Again, he couldn't do much, because he was either drunk or high as hell, so I held him rather easily. At one point, he tried to flip me off of him and we both fell forward on the concrete. I pretty much landed on top of him and he was in too much pain to struggle after that. I held him there until the cops came.



*11/09/2009
Fragment:*
All I remember of this one is a lot of flying around, in my neighborhood. There were a bunch of my friends with me, but I don't know whether or not they were able to fly as well. At one point, I'd landed on someone's roof and was standing at the edge, talking with some people that were down in the driveway. 



*11/10/2009
"Son of Anarchy"*

(This was apparently based off the show _Sons of Anarchy_.). I was with a biker gang and we were hanging out, outside someone's house. I was sitting on my bike and there was some chick in my lap. Another biker gang approached us and made some kind of threat. They kept on rolling, but we were soon chasing after them. Next thing I remember, I was out on a school campus atheletic track with my bike, running from the cops. They were blocking all the exits, and I had to gun the engine and weave between some of them to get away. 

Later, my girl and I were in a roadside restaurant, and there was a guy in there that was just on a rampage. He was obviously on drugs, and just walking around snatching purses from old ladies and whatnot. The thing was, this guy was _big_ - _really_ big. I knew I probably couldn't take him, hand to hand, but I had to do something. I got up and got in the dude's face. He swung his fist at me and I stepped aside, grabbing onto his wrist with both hands and then giving him a quick one-two kick in both shins, knocking his legs from under him and bringing him to his knees. Then, for good measure, I cocked back and gave him a brutal soccer kick to the stomach, which put him down for the count.


(more to come...)
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ugh. Just had a nasty little nightmare about a murderous teenager, Xenomorphs and face-hugger aliens. My skin is still crawling. Gonna be a few mins before I try to get back to sleep.  ::?: 
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Update, not including the one from last night.)



*11/11/2009
Fragment:*
I was driving around, looking for a place to take my pic for this FFVII-inspired photoshop project I'm supposed to be doing. I was kind of on the side of a cliff, like the roads out on the coastal cities, and the scenery was gorgeous. I ended up taking a pic of a church-looking place with a huge stained glass window, for the background. Later, I showed up at some hotel, and my manager, B, and Josh were there, among others. They were about to leave, to go to work, and for some reason I was going to be late. For this, I got into a huge argument with my manager, and they left without me. Can't remember what we argued about, though.



*11/12/2009
Fragment:*
My crew and I were flying around in Einhander gunships. There were all kinds of obstacles and enemies in our way, but we were mowing them down. Eventually, the scenario changed from flying the gunships to running through obstacle courses. The obstacles were _really_ extreme, but we all had some level of invincibility, so that we could take a lot of damage and keep on going. At some time, I was out in front of my old house and sparring with someone in the grass. I partially believe I was lucid at this point, but I'm really not sure - to the degree where I don't even want to mark it down as a lucid. But while I was sparring I ran straight up a tree and across the underside of one of the branches, then flipped back down at my opponent. Aside from sparring, we all went around doing a bunch of really dangerous things, testing out our invincibility. 



*11/13/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
This one was based on _The Twilight Zone: the Movie_ (which I had watched with someone, the other day). There were a bunch of stories with really creepy twists, but I don't remember much of them. I do know that the last one was about a small, shrunken city, inside the ground of the streets of the actual world. That is to say; there was a microscopic world, between the cracks of the concrete, that didn't really know that the macro-world existed, outside of their own. There was a guy walking around, in this small city. He would go up to people with this really creepy aire about him and say "Wanna see something scary?" (like Dan Akroyd's character, in the movie), and then when other, unexpecting people would say yes, this claws and tentacles would shoot out of his head, turning him into a monster, and he would scare the shit out of whomever he was talking to. There was a twist at the end, where some guy did it back to him, though. There was also something going on about a cannibalistic kid, but I don't really remember anything about that.


*Dream Two:
"The Time Marine"*

This one was based on the movie _The Marine_, with John Sena. At first, the whole thing was in 3rd person, like I was actually watching the movie. 'The Marine" (I can't remember his name in the movie) was about to cheat on his wife (played by the _smokin_ hot Kelly Carlson) - with some chick he'd picked up on the road - in the bed of his truck. His wife was apparently in store nearby, and she came out and caught him before the act - while he and the girl were just making out. They had a short fight about it, but then she ended up forgiving him. 

After that, some whole ordeal happened with the Marine's nemesis from the movie. They were fighting for control of something, and the scenario involved a device that allowed time travel. By this time, things were in 1st person, and I was the Marine. My wife and partner had been shot and killed, and I was shot in the chest and lay dying. I had gotten ahold of the device, though, and went back in time. Knowing, now, when and where the killer would be, I made myself a make-shift breast-plate. When the killer came in and shot me, I slumped for a second, just long enough for the killer to go off after my wife and partner, but then I got back up and came up behind him to take him by surprise. 

I don't remember why, but I ended up having to go back in time again and replay the scenario.



*11/19/2009
Fragment:*
This dream was _really_ long, but I can hardly remember a thing. I know that I was in a parallel universe to Earth, like _Silent Hill_There were enormous monsters in this realm, and they each had their own character and mannerisms. I remember being chased through a dark, cavernous library, by one of them. It looked like this Colossus. Later, I was outside, running over the tops of columns and down into a courtyard, where I encountered the biggest monster I'd seen yet, and it had two smaller lackies that staggered around him, toward me - but even they were still some 20ft tall. I was running away from all of these huge beasts, and finally realized I was dreaming. The last thing I remember was jumping over fences with just the slightest bit of involuntary levitation, as if the gravity had been turned down.



*11/20/2009
"The Main Event"*

I was with Josh and a few other people. We'd been hanging out in a really rough neighborhood, right outside of an arena, and we were on our way to see the fight. Josh encountered someone in the crowd that had some beef with him. The two got into an argument over something, and Josh ended up beating him down. Well, it turned out that a good 50% of the fans in this _entire_ arena, were with the crew of the guy that just got his ass beat. They were literally streaming down out of the stands to come after us. Running through the concessions halls, we ran into a group of guys - one of whom had either a really sharp file or a scalpel. I don't remember which. He held the weapon up at me, threatening me about how we were going to have to come with them and shit. He shifted his attention for a moment, and I reached out and forcefully turned his wrist around, slipping the blade out of his hand and pulling him to me, spinning his back to me. I held him with the blade up against his throat, and held his partner back. By this time, I didn't see Josh anymore, but other people in this rather large gang had started gathering. Nobody wanted to get close, though, because I was threatening to kill this guy. So, using him as a hostage, I was able to walk my way out of the arena. 

Later, we were on what looked like military grounds. I still had the guy at arms length, with the blade ready. We walked around for a little while and I took his phone from him. I'd supposed I used it, but I don't remember. Whatever the case, soon we were showing up at a house in the bad neighborhood, where the guy's crew hung out. When we got there, Josh was there, and he was just kind of chilling with everyone, even though they'd all been trying to kill us, a while earlier. They explained something about how it all had been "just business" and that, since then, they had worked things out. I remember talking to the 'leader' of the group, and he was showing me respect for something or other.



*11/23/2009*
(Notes (because I don't remember much of this at all).)
[blue=color]Lot of lucidity during this one. Over at G's. Phil was there. Were all drunk and was going to let him give me a tat. It didn't hurt too much but there was def pain. Fell asleep while he was doing it. Skribbles all over. Later, in mall or something. Still lucid and checking my hands every now and then. Women's locker room. Went in and hug out for a while. Looking for one to get with, but all were either sick or..filthy.[/color]



*11/24/2009
Fragment:*
I was at some chick's house, with a few other people. A guy called and was talking some kind of shit about how he was outside the house. I thought he was just screwing around, at first, but then I kept getting the feeling that someone was outside. Everytime I checked, though, I found no-one. Later, I had to leave for a little bit to go to the store or something, and when I pulled back up, the chick's ex-boyfriend (who had been on the phone) came running up to the car, out of nowhere, and started banging on my car window. He looked pretty irrate. As soon as I opened my door, he was already trying to drag me out of the car, spewing something about being with his girl or something. We started fighting in the parking lot, but I don't really remember of the fight itself.



*11/25/2009
"More Fun with Telekinesis"*

There was a big-time gang leader that looked like the Haitian, from _Heroes_. He was going around, just killing people in cold blood, for the smallest of reasons. We were back in Canterbury, and something had happened where some guy was carrying his brother or something. There'd been some kind of incident, and the one brother was hurt really badly. I saw them and was going to give them a ride, but I saw that there was a black limo that had pulled up near them, and they eventually got inside. I'm not sure about the transition, but it was like I followed them to a place that wasn't my house, even though it turned into my house, later on. 

Inside this house, they went into the back room, and I heard a lot of pleading. I tried sneaking in near the door, which was left ajar, to get a better look, and then gunshots rang out. I had a feeling that the two brothers were innocent, and didn't deserve to die. The Haitian-looking guy came barging out of the room with a gun in his hand, saw me, and drew it on me. By this time, the surroundings were recognizable as my old house, and he backed me into what used to what my room, with the gun aimed at my face. I remember feeling much younger - like I was at the time I actually lived in that house - and I kept pleading for him not to shoot because I was "just a kid." There was another person coming down the hall and, without really asking any questions the boss-man shot him right in front of me, and then drew the gun back on me. By this time, I was terrified, and almost certain that he was going to shoot me in the head...but he didn't.

He let me out of the room, and I ran down the hall and out the front door. Just as I was about to leave my front porch, I stopped for a moment, and took a look around. My fear had finally brought me to realize that I'd been dreaming, this whole time, and I was never really in any danger. Feeling empowered (if not slightly embarrassed), I turned around and stormed back into the house, slamming the door behind me and walking right back down the hallway toward where the boss-man was, ready to settle the score. Just as I started down the hall, he came in from the other side. Seeing me charging back toward him, he drew his gun again and raised it toward me. I was already within reach of him, by this time, and I reached out with one hand and grabbed his wrist, keeping him from aiming the gun up to eye level. He strained against me and stared, and I stared right back with a bit of a grin. In my mind (or should I say "consciously"?), I was expecting him to pull the trigger, and he did, firing twice into my stomach from a few inches away. I barely even felt the bullets at all. 

I let go of his hand, holding my hand up toward him and then slinging it back toward the far end of the hall. With the gesture, I telekinetically lifted the man off of his feet, launching him down the hallway and into the living room. His back crashed against the far wall, and I walked after him. He tried to raise his gun at me again and brushed the gun away from me and grabbed him by the side of his head with one hand. We were now standing right beside my old dining room table, and I took his head and slammed it down on the hardwood top, repeatedly; shouting at him that he did "Not. Know. Who. You're....Messing with!!", each word corresponding to a crash of his head upon the table. On the final two words, I let go of his head, focusing my attention on it instead. Swinging my fist down to put all of my effort into it, I grabbed him telekinetically and drew him down into the table one last time, picturing him going through it, to the floor. Just as I intended, the guy's body smashed through the table - quite vividly - splintering the wood and practically disappearing into the hole.

Looking back down the hall, I saw some other guy watching me with this look of shock on his face. He sprinted off in one direction, when he saw me looking at him, and I started chasing him. I didn't really care who it was; I was just in the mood to have a lil fun. When I ran through the laundry room, and out the back door, the stranger was jumping into a car with another person, and they were apparently trying to get away from me as fast as they could. They had to follow the path around a tree and back toward me, to get back on the main road, so I just stood in the way, daring them to run me down. Apparently the driver wasn't about to try it, and he slammed on the brakes, the car stopping right in front of me. Behind me, I could see a group of neighborhood kids walking through the intersection at the main road. Showing off a little bit, I reached out to the grill of the car, taking hold of it and spinning my body halfway, slinging the car across me and down the street to the main road. The approaching people saw it coming and scattered just before the car crashed violently into the wall. Now the crowd was actually all frantic like "OMG, what just happened??! Why'd you do that?! Are they alright??!" And I had to laugh a little bit. I walked toward them and told them to calm down, because this was all just a dream, and no one is really hurt. 

One of the DC's wanted me to prove that this wasn't real, so I started looking for something to use TK on. As if by cue, the DC gave me a rod and told me to bend it with my mind. Before I even consciously started to try to bend it, the rod drooped over to one side. I said "see?" and tossed it aside. Everyone was astonished. They were like "do something else!!" So I thought for a second and then got an interesting idea. I held my right hand up in front of me and stared at my palm. Drawing my focal point to the side, I commanded the arm to snap, midway up the forearm. It broke at a right angle, but the skin stayed intact. Using my gaze like a knife, I made an incision diagonally across the bend, severing the hand from the arm completely. There was no pain, whatsoever, and no blood, though I could see the meat and bone on the inside of the stump. Keeping the show going, I caused the severed hand to slide up and down the length of my arm, on its stump, and then perch back upon the end of my forearm and reattach itself. Everyone there was completely floored, including myself. (That had to have been one of the trippiest lucid abilities I've ever tried.)

Shortly after this, I could feel the dream fading. I tried to pull it back together, but I couldn't, and "woke up".


*Dream Two: (FA)*
I woke up, and the Haitian-looking dude was sitting at my computer, staring at the screen. Still groggy, I passively said "Ey, man. You gotta get up. I need to use that." He took a look at me, glanced back toward the screen and said "I'm not moving." Before I knew it, there was a gun in my hand. I was pretty much on auto-pilot at this point, and I just aimed the gun up and shot him in the wrist. He jumped out of the chair, clutching his arm and screaming in horror. Calmly, I got up from the bed and walked over to him like "It's ok, buddy. You're ok.," rather sarcastically, and I told him "you might want to go get that looked at, though" and laughed. Disregarding him completely, I sat down at my computer chair, to type up the notes on the lucid dream I'd just had. Then this FA began fading away and I woke up for real.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Haha. I love those FA's after lucid dreams where you still have powers, but you don't go lucid. That was cool that you sliced yourself apart.  :laugh:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Haha. I love those FA's after lucid dreams where you still have powers, but you don't go lucid. That was cool that you sliced yourself apart.



Heh. Yeah, those FA's are usually the best when your previous dream carries over into it, but you still don't realize that it's happening. Lol. And that was the first time I've ever tried slicing myself up like that. I expected to feel it a lot more than I did. It was really surreal.

And here's that (still disturbing) one from last night:


*11/27/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
All I remember was reading a post on DV by Switch. Dunno what she was talking about, though.


*Dream Two:
"Beware of Aliens"*

There was a lot to this dream, but I don't remember too much of it. There was a lil badass kid - maybe 11 years old, or so - and he was trying to systematically murder all the rest of his family members. At first, I was watching everything in 3rd person, disembodied, and saw this kid stalking his dad in a dark hallway. He hid behind something, and when his dad came back by him, the kid lunged and shoved him over the staircase railing. The father fell to the ground below and died. 

Sooner or later, I was in my own body, viewing things in first person. This "remote viewing" of what happened to the kid's dad left me with a knowledge of what had actually happened. I came into the scenario as a friend of the family (even though this was no family I know of, IRL), but I knew the kid was a killer and the rest of the family was soon to follow, in death. I'd called him out on it, once, but everyone treated me like I didn't know what the hell I was talking about, and he continued to play the role. From that point, forward, I kept a knife in my pocket and was _very_ tense. I distinctly remember keeping my hand in my pocket too, and just rubbing my thumb along the back of the knife blade, while I walked around...just waiting for him to come out of nowhere with something. Even though I wasn't a part of the family, I felt like I was now a main target, because I knew what he was doing.

Later on, the kid and I were standing out on the pool deck. He threw something toward me (harmlessly - just kind of lobbing it), and I instinctively caught it. I looked down to see what it was, and it was a thick, green, plastic disc. Confused, I looked back at him, and he held up a joystick with a button on top of it. Immediately, I knew it was a detonator. Standing a good length away from me, he pressed the button. Nothing happened. He said "oh shit," and I knew then that he'd nearly just killed me, but failed. I grabbed what I believe was a baseball bat and held it back, stalking over in his direction. He backed away, and I just kept following him, brandishing the bat in strike position. We continued on like this until he had backed his way upstairs, into his room, and into a corner. It seemed like my beating his brains in was inevitable, but when I finally swung the bat down, I redirected it onto his entertainment center, smashing various pieces of equipment, over and over, and shattering whatever was on the shelves. I wasn't really ready to beat this kid down with a bat, but that was intended to be my warning to him that I wasn't fucking around. Apparently, he didn't take the hint.

The dream (or my recollection of it) skipped ahead, and it was the following day, just at sunset. Again, the rest of the kid's family was nowhere to be seen, and he'd already mapped out his revenge. Somehow, the kid got a hold of a pet Xenomorph (The aliens in the _Aliens_ movie series), and let it loose, after me. This thing chased me all through the house, which was pretty much light-less, aside from a bright blue that could have only been moonshine. I don't remember how, but I ended up killing this thing, only to find out - even later - that it had already laid eggs. Now, usually when Xenomorphs lay eggs, they lay a bunch of small pods, out of which one face-hugger larvae emerges, each. But this one laid about six _very large_ pods - each one standing about as tall as me. I'd gone out to the backyard again, after killing the adult Xeno, and saw the pods around by the side of the house. 

There was a _huge_ ordeal, out by the pool, around this time. I can barely remember any of it, though. Eventually, the eggs were hatching and - instead of one-per-egg - _hundreds_ off these little face-huggers were flowing out of the shells. As if they were under his control, the small aliens started flooding toward me, as the kid just stood by and watched. By this time, there was another person in the scenario, and they were holding a flamethrower down on the, still hatching, eggs. The entire yard was bathed in orange light from the fire. It was ultimately having no effect, though. There were just too many of them hatching, so they kept flowing out of the shells like rice overflowing in a pot on the stove. 

(I tried to pull up some movie footage of the face-huggers, but couldn't find anything on youtube. They are nasty lil fuckers, though.) 

The first thing I thought was to dive into the pool, assuming they wouldn't be able to swim. Once I was in the water, though, I was proven wrong as they started streaming into the water from all sides, flapping their skinny legs across and beneath the water; flooding their way in toward me from all directions. Knowing that I wouldn't last long, being caught in the middle of this charge, I made a break for one side of the pool. I could feel the thick, stick-like legs of these things crawling up my legs and arms, once they came in contact, and scurrying their way toward my head. At a point before I reached the side of the pool, I thought I was going to drown - trying to stay afloat while pulling these damned things off of me. Eventually, I made it to the side and pulled myself out of the water. These small-dog-sized larvae covered the entire pool deck, and just as I ran, they all shifted direction toward me, never stopping their scurrying little legs from moving in my direction. Running myself into a corner, I hopped up and climbed the wooden fence. Once at the top, though, I kind of froze. Everything outside of the yard was a dark blur, and I was confronted with the thought of all these aliens getting out into the rest of the world. I knew that I couldn't let that happen, because Xenos could easily wipeout mankind as we know it. I turned around and looked back toward my partner, trying to find out if he/she was making any headway with the flamethrower. And from my elevated position, I could see the true scope of the swarm of face-huggers heading racing toward me.

These things _flooded_ the back yard, and were instantly crowding their way up the fence and toward me. Faced with this - apparently gripping - moral dilemma, I instinctively sat down on the corner-post of the fence and decided to try to hold off the swarm until my  unknown ally could burn all of the eggs, which were still bubbling over with fresh face-hugger spawn. When these things _really_ started attacking me, it was like nothing I'd ever felt before in a dream (and I've been swarmed by a lot of things). It was an endless flood of them scurrying their way up my body - their legs like thin, bony fingers tapping their way up and around my limbs - 3, maybe 4 creatures at a time. I kept my balance, high on the fencepost, while they frantically tried to get at my face, like zombies to brains. Sitting on this post, I did my best to fight them off, grabbing them off of me, one by one, as more and more ran up the fence and onto me. I could feel them all over me - some running straight up my chest; some running around my back and then up to the front of me; some jumping up onto my arms and spiraling them up to my shoulders before trying to jump onto my face. (Ugh. It's making my skin crawl again, just writing this.) Whenever they would get too close to my face, I would grab them in both hands and crack them in half (like the way we crack the lobster, when we go diving for them), and toss the halves away, readying myself to fend off more of them.

This assault basically continued on, through the rest of the dream, and I woke up feeling like they were still trying to crawl around on me. I tried to go back to sleep, but everytime I did I just kept seeing/feeling them trying to swarm me again. So I got up, wrote down my notes, and didn't end up going back to sleep at all.

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Man of Shred

> *10/10/2009
> *
> *10/16/2009
> Fragment*
> There was some serpent guy with wings and the body of a snake. I started battling him, first on TV (I believe I was playing a video game), and then he got strong enough - somehow - to actually manifest himself out of the game, where we continued our battle in 'real life.' In the middle of our battle, I became lucid. Even still, I tried every trick in the book, to take this guy down; ki blasts, super-strength, TK, pyrokenesis - and nothing was working. I little to no control in this dream, so I did the best I could, hand to hand. I don't really remember much of this one, though.



 That's trippy! Raven and Nomad have often dreamt about me turning into a winged serpent. I will have to try to be this form when i become lucid someday!.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That's trippy! Raven and Nomad have often dreamt about me turning into a winged serpent. I will have to try to be this form when i become lucid someday!.



Yeah, Nomad actually told me about this in a PM, a while back. He even told me of a common name for the winged-snake creature, but I forgot what it was. It was cool to google, though, because I saw a lot of pics that looked close to what I had encountered.

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Man of Shred

> Yeah, Nomad actually told me about this in a PM, a while back. He even told me of a common name for the winged-snake creature, but I forgot what it was. It was cool to google, though, because I saw a lot of pics that looked close to what I had encountered.
> 
> <input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">



 I think the word you are looking for is Naga.

----------


## Kangaxx

> I think the word you are looking for is Naga.



Could also be Wyvern/Wyrm.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/28/2009
"The Sons of Zeus"*

There was a lot more to this one than I remember, but it pretty much began with my walking through the mall with someone. I think it was Josh. There was a new brand of Coca-Cola out, and I figured I'd try it out. There was a small display with a bunch of cases, sitting at the head of one of the aisles. It had a horror movie theme, and was being hyped as the official Freddy Krueger drink or something. We each picked up a bottle off of the stand and started drinking it while we walked around the store. Shortly afterward, with both started hallucinating. At first, I could hear what sounded like Krueger's voice, just bantering on about something or other in my head. It almost sounded like a commercial voice-over, the way he was just rambling on about something I don't really remember. This left me a bit disoriented at first, but wasn't really all that bad.

After that, is when the visuals kicked in. _Then_ it was a whole-different ball game. We started seeing the most gruesome, horror-film-grade images flashing through our heads, of people dying and all other types of mayhem, all around us. We were at least lucid enough to realize that these were just hallucinations, but it took some time. Enduring all of these visuals, we staggered out into the parking lot, trying to find my car, still fighting off seeing flashes of things like people getting killed in the parking lot as we walked through it.

My memory of the dream skips ahead, and I was now in a completely different setting. (Due to the familiar feeling of having just drunk the soda, and slipped into subsequent hallucinations, I know that I was still in the same dream.) I was on a high mountain. The sky was just reaching a soft golden glow, and the sun was setting off to one side. I was standing on what was apparently a massive statue of a warrior sitting on a throne. It was so big, that I was standing on just the figure's forearm, looking over at the enormous, helmeted head a few dozen yards away. The statue was one of Zeus. 

Staring at the huge head of the god, I continued to hear the monologue-like voice playing in my head. But, this time, instead of Kreuger's voice, it was Zeus's. He was telling something about his sons, and their right of passage. They were going to have to work their way into human bodies (possession), so he could somehow regain his influence over the earth. He told me that I was to help them succeed in their mission, by luring humans into situations where they could be assimilated, and taken over by Zeus's sons, bringing their spirits to earth. Suddenly, I was ejected from my spot on the statue, and placed somewhere out in the expansive, desert-like field before it. There, I met his sons. Two of them just kind of walked into view. Then, there was a crack of thunder and a single lightning bolt touched the ground right beside the two young men. Another figure stood at the point of impact, Zeus's third son. Each one of them was storm-based elemental. I believe the first two were Rain and Thunder. The last - standing there with sporadic bursts of electricity crackling around his person - was, apparently, Lightning.

I was teleported back to "normal Earth", and had to help them all carry out their plan. Things skipped ahead, and I was soon swimming out into the middle of the ocean, luring a couple of people out there with me. It was storming, and lightning was flashing from all directions. I don't remember how it was I lured the strangers into the water, but once I got them out far enough, I gave a signal for Zeus's sons to close the deal. Suddenly, a single bolt of lightning crashed down from the sky. It struck one of the strangers in the water, and electrocuted him on impact. The mortal was dead, and Lightning now inhabited his body. Somehow, I'd gotten another one of the strangers to drown. I was under the water, and I saw the man get swallowed up by a cloud of bubbles, as if the water itself had closed in on him. The man suffocated, and Rain took his body. I don't remember how Thunder got his form. There was a lot more to this dream, but I don't remember anything else.

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/02/2009**
"Definitely the Wrong Room"*

Something about there being a witch in a house. There was a long hallway with doors all along each wall. For some reason, I kept having to redo this part of the dream. I kept getting stuck or drawn into crazy situations, while trying to find the right door. In one door, it just kind of dropped me out into the middle of the ocean, where I was flying above the water as a disembodied perspective. It was night out, but the moon lit everything up into a strong, light blue. I don't know if it was fog or what, but the water actually looked like the clouds, as if the boat was flying through the sky. It was a rough ride, though. The cloud/waves were massive, and the boat was being thrown this way and that - just short of capsizing. Suddenly, I was on the bow, getting thrown all across the deck, holding onto the railing of the ship and trying to keep from falling into the (what was now, clearly) water. 

The last thing I remember is looking out over the water, and approaching an enormous whirlpool. We'd passed the point of no-return, and had begun to shift direction, drawn into the spiraling current and headed slowly closer and closer to the eye, upon each rotation.



*12/03/009
"You can run..."
*
(This was the longest, most intense dream I've had in a good while. Had some melatonin before bed, and B6 earlier in the day.)

In the beginning of this dream, I was rivals with some other guy. We both had these badass, custom motorcycles, that had cockpit setups like Kaneda's bike in Akira. My bike was white and orange, with chrome components all over it. 

(My notes say that, around here, I was told I was supposed to die, and somebody pulled a gun on me, but I don't really remember much of that situation.)

Next thing I knew, I was getting chased by this "secret" syndicate. I don't remember much about how I came to discover this group, or how they came to be chasing after me, but I was soon on the run. The first wave of henchmen was a group of ninjas. I'd been running through a mall, and they were slipping through the crowd of people, trying to keep pace. This guys were completely scrubs, though. I was able to fight them off with very little trouble - as long as I could keep it to one or two at a time - doing some pretty sick combinations of strikes and joint locks, periodically weaving about to dodge incoming shuriken. No matter what I did, though, they just kept coming. So I kept running. I would be running for the staircases, and every staircase I got to, there would be like 3 or 4 of the faction members there, standing at parade rest, forcing me to keep running and trying to find a way down.

Finally, I came to a spiral staircase, pushing my way past people and rushing down as fast as I could. By this point, I had picked up a gun from somewhere, but I knew that I was still too outnumbered to even try to keep them at bay with the gun. With every flight of stairs I ran down, I could feel them getting closer and closer, rushing down the stairs just a few feet behind me. At every level, there were giant windows that looked out over the yard outside the building. It was night out. I thought of trying to shoot through the glass and just jumping for it. But, even with it being dark outside, I could see that the ground was way too far away...so I kept running, gradually getting lower and lower. Finally, when I felt as if the entire clan was breathing right down my neck, I aimed at the next coming window and fired repeatedly. The window shattered just as I threw my body through it. Being at only the second story, I landed with very little difficulty, in the grass outside.

Then, it was day time, and I was driving down an abandoned road. I believe I was a cop or something, I don't know. For whatever reason, this syndicate was still after me. Everywhere I went, there they were. At one point, when I thought I was far enough ahead of them, I'd stopped at a roadside diner. They ended up just 'appearing', and chasing me out. I don't remember much of that, though, and I was soon back on the road. I had plenty more run-ins with these guys, but I don't remember very much of it. I do remember one instance, where I was running through a neighborhood. I had to climb a fence and, on the other side of the fence, the homeowner's apparently had a pet lion. (Random!) It jumped up and tried to swipe at me, but I couldn't go back the way I came. So, I started walking along the top rail of the fence, trying to keep my balance. Moving from backyard to backyard, it seemed that all the neighbors had identical pet lions, and they were all trying to get me as I scurrying along the fence like it was a balance beam.

My recall skips ahead, here, and I'm now was on a bus. I believed that I'd killed the last of the ninja, and now I was home free. All of a sudden, the person across the aisle from me flashed an evil grin from behind sunglasses. Without drawing too much attention to himself, he flashed a very large, silver pistol. I knew, immediately, that he was from the syndicate. I got up to rush myself off the bus, and he drew his gun on me. What he didn't know was that I had two Mac-11 sub-machine guns (from...somewhere? I'm guessing one of my previous battles). I drew on him, and we held each other at gunpoint. I started to slowly back myself toward the front and then another person, beside me, stood up and aimed a gun at me. I crossed my forearms and aimed one gun at this new guy, and the one in my right hand stayed trained on the first guy. Then, another person stood up, aiming a gun at me. The gun in my right hand never left the direction of the guy with the shades. He started talking something about how these were more elite members or something. They had gone from ninja to supernatural. These guys were more like agents, in that they could just kind of "manifest" from anyone standing around me. But, it would only be as a sort of brainwash, since they didn't transform into completely other people. They just sort of "took over" that person's body.  

The man in the shades just stood there and watched me, smiling, while I tried to back myself off of the bus. As I moved down the aisle, I kept shifting the gun in my left hand all around the bus, looking frantically in all directions - but keeping the majority of my attention on the guy in the shades - not sure where the next "possessed" person would try to get the drop on me. Apparently, whenever these guys spawned, they automatically had guns in their hands. I just continued backing away slowly, aiming the gun at all the "innocent" bystanders around me. I glanced out the front window just long enough to see that the cops were showing up, as the bus had now pulled to the side of the road. There was a lead car, and the cavalry was close behind. I knew I didn't have much time.

I remember the explosive eruption of a short gunfight, right there in the bus, but it was over in an instant. I was soon running off of the bus and toward the lead cop car, just as he came to a stop in front of the bus. Coming around to the driver's side, I pretty much just opened the door and threw the cop out, GTA style. I was back on the road again. And, once again, my recall skipped ahead. I now had Todd with me. I'd told him about everything that was going on (it was reading his dream about a shadowy syndicate chasing after him, yesterday, which inspired this dream, I'm sure). We were driving down the road, and he was talking about something. Without warning, his dialogue turned toward me, and he took a gradually malicious tone. I could feel him staring at me. I could hear the arrogance in his voice. The challenge. Something was wrong. I glanced in his direction, and he just stared at me, grinning. Something was going to happen. I could feel it.

He made a quick grab for the inside of his coat and, as if by instinct, my right hand jumped off of the steering wheel and snapped toward him. Just as he began to pull an identical, long-barreled, chrome pistol from out of his jacket, my hand pushed down on his, keeping him from being able to draw it all the way. He kept trying, squirming in his seat and trying to get the long barrel out, but I kept pushing, trying my best to keep some of my attention on the road, as we were still doing like 70mph. I kept screaming at him, trying to snap him out of it, but he wasn't listening. He is my best friend in the world, and I knew that this was going to end badly. It was either going to be him or me. I just could not let him get that gun up in my direction. I was able to notice that I had my seat belt on, and he didn't. We were coming up to a tight turn. I knew what I had to do.

I jerked the wheel and slammed the car into the rail. I don't necessarily remember it flipping, but when it came to a rest, it was upside down. Todd had been ejected from the car, and I had to crawl out of the window. I staggered away from the wreckage and looked back and the battered body of my best friend. I couldn't believe what had just happened..but I was _completely_ unprepared for what happened next. His arm - broken at the elbow, raised into the air. He gave it a swift shake, and I could literally hear the bone snap back into place - the arm now standing out straight. He was regenerating himself. The arm came down, and he raised himself up into push-up position, staring at me as if he were the Terminator, itself.  Opting not to stick around until he was fully healed, I took off running down the empty road. I don't think I looked back, once.

That's all I remember.

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden"><input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## XeL

O_O. I must say I'm amazed by your recall. Good job and keep em coming.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> O_O. I must say I'm amazed by your recall. Good job and keep em coming.




Thanks, XeL.  ::content:: 
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

You're dream recall kicks ass! ::banana:: 

Say, have you had a dream about seeing a car crash into a brick building and it exploded?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You're dream recall kicks ass!
> 
> Say, have you had a dream about seeing a car crash into a brick building and it exploded?



Thanks, Lucid_Guy!  :vicious: 

But...no actually. I don't believe I've seen that...not anytime recently, at least.  :smiley: 

===============

*12/18/2009
Dream (Frag) One:*
This guy had an Optimus Prime costume, that actually transformed (kinda like the YouTube vid of the kid with the transforming BumbleBee costume, but way more badass). He had this really deep voice that sounded like Optimus, and when he was in truck form, it actually drove around like a real truck. At one point, the real Megatron showed up, and him and this costumed dude did battle. In the end, the guy with the costume won, and the last thing I remember is Megatron exploding, and the Optimus guy driving through the smoke and flames.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was way out in the country somewhere. There was a chubby kid sitting up in a tree, and I saw him jump out of the tree - from a branch that was a good 20 feet high - and land with but a slight bend of his knees. [color=blue]Instantly, I became lucid, because that just made no sense to me. There was an old, run-down house near the tree, and I went inside. I felt like trying a few acrobatics, so a took a few running steps and vaulted off of an end-table, doing a flip with a half twist and landing softly on the floor. I tried it again but came crashing down on my head. The kid from outside came in and asked me what I was doing, so I tried to explain the whole lucidity thing, and that this was all a part of my dream, but he didn't want to listen and just walked away.


*Dream Three:
"That's My Kid You're Talking About..."*

I'd bought a couple of guns from some guy in the neighborhood, for cheap. We were out in an apartment complex parking lot, just shooting the shit, and some other guy was sitting in his truck talking to us. The guy then got on the subject of girls, and he was being really disrespectful, calling them all sluts and talking about how many whores he had and all of this. I didn't really pay him any mind, until he started talking about "this one girl" he'd just started seeing, and was talking about how he couldn't wait to get into her pants and that she was just a horny little slut that didn't know it yet, etc. After a few seconds, I realized he was talking about my daughter (though an apparently teen-aged version of her). 

At first, I tried to play it cool. I told him, calmly, that he needs to chill with that shit, because that was my kid he was talking about. But, apparently, he was on a roll, and he just kept mouthing off about her like she was just another piece of neighborhood ass, making lewd hand-gestures and shit, talking about what he wanted to do to her. Not able to take it anymore, I pulled out a Desert Eagle, that I'd just bought. I tried to cock it, but the slide was just too hard to pull back. I had to brace my right arm with my knee, and then pull the slide back with my left hand. It finally cocked and I turned it up in the guy's direction. For a moment there, I honestly thought about killing him. It would have been so easy and - to me, at the time - justified. I decided against it, though. Instead, I took a few steps back and fired away, shooting a clip-full of holes into his truck. Afterward, knowing I most have drawn attention, I made my way back to my house and quickly put my guns up, just in case someone came looking. 

A few minutes later, a teenage girl came into the room. I'm guessing it was the older version of my daughter. She knew about my buying the guns and wanted to see them, so I took her over to the dresser and showed them to her. She just stood there and marveled at them for a little while. Having a bit more of the anticipation than she could handle, she asked me if I would give her one. I told her no, and she pestered me about it. I was still messing with the guns, though, and I cocked one of them back, and tried to close the slide. Apparently, this gun was jammed. I pulled out the clip, and there was weed stuffed inside of it. It had practically flooded the gun, and made it so I couldn't put the clip back in until I cleaned the entire gun out.



*12/21/2009
Fragment:*
(Had just seen _Avatar_ tonight, and had set my intention to incubate a dream about it. Unfortunately, I don't remember much about the dream, itself.)

I was pretty much Jake, from Avatar, but I don't know if I really _was_ him, or just a character _like_ him. Anyway, I was the "chosen one", and was being told about my destiny, and the trials and tribs that I would have to go through, before I reached my potential. At one point, I was trekking my way through a trench, and had to fight off a pack of wolves. I remember the ground being very marsh-like, and that I had to take on the wolves with my bare hands, but I don't remember much about the action incident. Later on in the dream, after I'd done everything I was supposed to, to earn my status, I ended up flying around on the huge Eternal Dragon from the _Dragonball_ series. 



*12/23/2009
Dream One:
"Showdown With Sephiroth"*

I was in some huge city. The streets were empty, and Sephiroth and I were going at it. I was actually myself, instead of Cloud, but I was moving like Cloud from _Advent Children_. After a while, I realized I was dreaming, but was having too much fun to try to leave the battle scenario. Sephiroth was pretty much his ol' badass self. At one point, I was looking around the city for him, and I found him just standing behind a parked car, with his back to me, and looking back at me over his shoulder. At this point, I didn't have a sword, but I was confident that I could make do. I focused on getting as high as I can, and down a super jump like Cloud. Sephiroth followed suit, and soon we were arcing toward each other, high above the street. With no weapon in hand, I brought my right forearm out in front of me in knife-hand position. I willed my arm solid, and blocked Sephiroth's oncoming blade with my wrist as if it were made of steel. Somewhat floating in the air, I know we exchanged blocked shots for a little while, but can't remember the details at all. 

Later, I was on one of the rooftops. I spread the fingers of my right hand and focused once again, trying to spark a pyro-kinetic flame. I know now that I was thinking to hard, though. I saw the flame just barely come into existence, but it was hazy - see-through. I tried throw it at him, but it simply disappeared and did nothing. Later still, I was on a higher rooftop, and it was dark out. I'd lost lucidity by then. I believe Sephiroth had darkened the sky, like he did on _Advent Children_ but I don't know if I saw him do it. I was running around, between the pillars of some rooftop pavilion, and there was a huge monster stalking around the outer perimeter. The pavilion rooftop came up to about its waist, and about all I could see were too hoofed legs. Looking back, it kind of reminded me of Bahamut, but I don't know if it was him or not. 

Don't remember anything else.

----------


## XeL

I fucking love Advent Children! Too bad you didn't manage to get a sword though lol.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Good job fucking up that asshole's vehicle with your Desert Eagle. Awesome. Just don't stash your weed in your guns! ahaha

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just got my internet back. Watch this space for an update...

And LMFAO @ WakingNomad. 
Uhm...seemed like a good idea at the time?  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. I know it's been waaaay too long, since my last update. But I haven't been a complete lazy ass. At one point, I actually had about 85% of these dreams typed out, but did the whole thing without saving periodically, and ended up losing the whole batch, when my PC restarted while I was away from it.  ::?:  It's hard to motivate yourself to type all that shit again. But anyway. I'll go back to typing it up soon, but in the meantime, here are my notes for the past 2 months.  I figure I might as well post them up here, for now. I haven't got much for February. Haven't really been on the ball with sleeping and remembering my dreams. I just woke up from a pretty good lucid, though, so I decided to get up and post what I've got.

===================



12/27/2009
Went to sleep watching Avatar. At night and it was about to storm. Marquis of fast food place. Came back and the whole place had switched aroun.
- In house. Different animals in every room. Stampeed of rhino-like animal. Flattened myself against the wall after coming through a door (rooms were connected in a line). Animal crashed through and kept going.
- 


01/05/2010
Massive war with Transformers. Riding a motorcycle at one point. Like a dock or something.

01/07/2010
Avatar. Saw my avatar being grown. Air was toxic. Trouble breathing and had to hold my breath often. Had a mech. Wandering around in it. 
- Outside in Vegas like area. Someone wanted to sell me a car. Fucking crazy-ass dragster type of car they called a Sunfire. Started driving around by itself. Loud as fuck and insanely fast. Brief lucidity and tried to someone a woman. 

01/08/2010
-Staying in house with Jesse, Todd and Brian. Got REALLY drunk. Started getting into a huge fight over something or other. Led to a fist-fight between myself and Jesse, and Todd was vaguely involved. Was able to fight off Jesse and kick him out of the house. He was outside and causing damage to the house. Went to get camera as if to take picture but there were no batteries. Just held it up as if I was going to take picture and he got infuriated. Got a hold of a cop and sent him back to the house to cause trouble.
- Tiff and kids out in desert. Going swiming in a spring that somehow went uphill. Had to help the kids up into it. Spring went into cave. Very clear waters.

01/10/2010
Guy and kid. Playing. Guy supposed to be taking care of kid. in some sort of facility. Kid was allegedly possessed. Would  Freak out every now and then. Guy was "doctor". Needed kid to 'find something'. Later, scaling down into lower chambers. Levers and traps. Testing visor thing. Made colors and sounds. Couldn't stay in it for too long, cause wasn't sure about kid. Possession got worse. Ended up fighting for my life, trying to escape kid. Glass ball. handling it but getting cut up. Kid kills me, I die. I die in real life. Transition. Guy on trial for murder "helps victims kill themselves." Showing me (guy that died) in padded room/cell. Made to hallucinate about helping patients like the boy. Never existed. Drove self insane and offed himself. 

01/11/2010
-Flying a leonopteryx, outside of my old house in Cb.
-Something to do with the Marvel superheroes, out in the ice and snow and mountains or something.

01/14/2010
Watching some show that was kind of like the XFL, except with martial arts. Players wore pads and tried to get a ball or something into the goals, but the defenders would attack and try to beat the shit out of them. I was actually Mike William's house, and he hair a pair of nunchaku. Stood up and was messing with them. They had a piece that flipped out, with a slot in it, to catch swords. Wanted to buy it from him.

01/20/2010
Hanging out with Josh and Brian - and Jim I think. Driving through hood area. Back way between buildings, really narrow. Had to wait for train. Thought about how strange it was that the arms (which I passed and had to back up under) were so far away from train. Talking to some girl. Let brian drive my car (which was some old boat). Later playing blue velvet on guitar with Josh.

01/21/2010
Matrix. Todd, Brian MelJ and others. Something world wide and agents were everywhere. Inside an abandoned building. A mall or something. Huge fight in open area. Afterwards, hanging around with each other. Was kinda with Mell, but could tell she was flirting with Todd really heavily. I was a Neo-type character. Had the ability to phase like the twins. Was going to spy on the enemies and tried to phase out, but fell on my ass in a corner. The machines had changed the area, and I couldn't phase.

01/22/2010
Were going to a football game to see the Saints play. Smoking at someone's house before-hand. Playing with a baby before that. It was on Halloween and a bunch of people dressing up. Brought guitar and all kinds of props. Didn't know what I was gonna be yet. Going through store. Hot women everywhere. Tiny outfits and whatnot. "Tailgating" on the field. For some reason, I had gotten called to sub for one of the players. Running out on field in gear. Crowd cheering. Anticipation. Heard commentary from 101.1 talking about upcoming game. A bit of apprehension. Game face on. Few plays. Played hard.

01/24/2010
On water. Lady (Jon's dog). Cut her toe with a throwing knife, by accident. Was really mean after that. Guns through alley. Kid had RPG. Threw a grenade where the baddies were comin. Kid was in the way and wouldn't movie. Blew him up. Guys streamed out and we (Me Todd Brian, etc) had a firefight. small machine gun which folded out.
-Argument with BrianL. Pulled gun on me. Pissed. Punched him in throat. Took off shirt, moved back in but he flashed the gun. 

01/27/2010
Deleted scenes from Avatar. One of which: Quaritch, kid, Cruise from Collateral. Guy like Blade. Kid used money from Quaritch's Org to buy a room in a storage facility. Didn't tell quaritch. Quar got suspicious and went on long monologue. Implying that anyone who fucked with him would die. Was just awesome. Would have been best scene in the movie. Lol.

02/19/2010
Chased by Fidel and his military. Running my ass off while they shot. I think Todd was with me. Down into trench. Shooting back but only had a few more rounds with my pistol. Dark in trench but couldn't fight my way out. Was about to go deeper, but realized I was dreaming. Came out grinning. Fidel threatened me with his gun. I took it out of his hand and shot myself in the head with it. He was stunned. Looked at my hands and counted 10 fingers on one of them. Played puppetmaster on him. Had him follow me around. Showing him off to everyone. In school. He was still my puppet. Melissa was there. Hated people calling her Miss. Some dude that I thought was hitting on her started calling her a bitch and everything, after she ignored some girl for calling her miss. He attacked her. I shoved the guy in a room with TK and believe I made him explode. There was another section of the dream that had to do with monsters, but I don't remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Will go back and write out the previous dreams later. I promise.  :tongue2: )

Starting off current, though:

============================

*02/28/2010
"Batgirl, Interrupted"*

I was at this massive frat party. The entire house was full of people. Standing room only. Downstairs in one far corner of the house is where the junkies seemed to hang out, and they were all down there doing God knows what, while everyone else was doing their own thing. Sometime during the night, I found myself downstairs, moving through the area where the junkies were having this hypodermic orgy and partying their asses off. Everyone was sharing needles with everyone else, and everyone was visibly stoned off their asses. Suddenly, I felt a pinprick. I can't remember if it was on my arm or my lower body, but it was on my right side. I knew, immediately, that I had just been stuck with something that was just going around, and I was terrified, because I didn't know what it was, or how much I was just given.

Practically jumping out of my skin, I pushed the arm away from me and turned around to see who had just injected me. There was this absolutely smokin' chick standing in front of me, with short, black hair. (Looked kinda like This picture of Victoria Beckham.) She was swaying and grinning widely - her eyes nearly shut - and apparently wasted. She kept telling me to relax and have a good time. I was worried about what she just gave me, and at first she was having fun with my not knowing. She just refused to tell me what it is, and kept teasing me about it. We talked a little bit, though, and she turned out to be really cool and down to earth. I asked her again, in all seriousness, what she had stuck me with, and she said it was "just codeine", and aside from possibly feeling a little drunk, I would be fine. She said it with this very matter-of-fact, but reassuring, "dude, don't freak out" smile on her face, that actually made her all the more attractive. We flirted a lot, but I decided not to get too wrapped up with her, because apparently she had a problem with a lot more than codeine, and I didn't want too much to do with that sorta scenario. The sexual chemistry was definitely there, though, so while I didn't completely go after her, I filed her away as a maybe, and ended up going back to another section of the party.

Later, a really rowdy bunch of bikers showed up to the party. Their leader appeared to be Bobcat Goldthwait, playing a loud, over-the-top character like his Zed from the _Police Academy_ movies, but much younger and more built - more threatening, overall. This group actually turned out to be shape-shifters. They morphed into these reptilian creatures that looked almost like Xenomorphs. (I've been playing the AvP demo lately, on the ps3.) Pretty soon, the entire party was in chaos, and these things were going around, attacking everyone in sight. I don't really remember how it happened, but I ended up getting the black, symbiote Spider-Man suit. It had something to do with the shape-shifters' being here, and I just happened to be the one to get my hands on it. There was this epic battle, with me as the black-suited Spidey, but I don't remember too much of it.

What I do remember, is that I got my ass handed to me, by these things. I was buried in a pile of rubble, on a high building, somewhere else in the city, and felt like I was just regaining consciousness. I was being pulled out of the rubble, by some unknown figure. It took me a moment to realize who it was. It was dark out, but there was the occasional white flash of what seemed to be a spotlight sweeping across our position. 

It was the girl from the party...but she was dressed as Batgirl. But she wasn't just dressed as Batgirl. She _was_ Batgirl. The armored suit she had on was amazing - definitely the real deal (and actually kind of masculine, as if it was fitted for Batman's torso). She hauled me out of the pile of metal and stone. Her mask was off, and she was still obviously a bit intoxicated, but looking much better and more coherent. We had a short conversation about how she was actually Batgirl, but was just going through some things and had a drug problem, but she'd taken a liking to me, and pulled herself together, when she saw that I'd been injured in fighting off those alien/things. She also had a hoverboard, like Goblin Jr. had in _Spider-Man 3_, and we teamed up to fight against the remaining creatures. The fight was amazing, and there was a lot of high-flying acrobatics and web swinging. I remember, by the end, I had actually gotten control of her board, still wearing the black Spidey suit, and launched one of the pumpkin grenades up into my hand - from a switch near my foot - caught it, and threw it at the last remaining shape-shifter to kill it.

Pretty badass. Lol.

----------


## Xox

O!! You're back! Looking forward to reading your current dreams. It'll be like the old DJ days.  :smiley:

----------


## Darkmatters

That's AWESOME man!!! Drug-addicted superheroines!!!   :Rock out:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> O!! You're back! Looking forward to reading your current dreams. It'll be like the old DJ days.



Hey there, Rabia. Nice to see you roaming around in my DJ.  :smiley: 

I haven't been sleeping much, lately, and my recall has been horible, but I'm trying to get up to speed. Heh.





> That's AWESOME man!!! Drug-addicted superheroines!!!



Rofl. Yeah, I thought so, too. Such an awesome/interesting twist on Batgirl's alter ego. I'd love to see/read a full story on that character!


=============


*03/04/2010
"Not So Star-Crossed"*

I remember very little of this one, but at one point, I was walking down the hallway of a shopping center. A few doors away, I saw a tiny young woman coming out of a store. She then turned around and locked it, as if closing up shop. She began walking in my direction, but she didn't seem to notice me yet. Soon, there was an enormous smile on my face. I recognized her almost immediately - even in the business suit and under her new, bright, bleached-blonde hair. It was my old flame, MP, who had moved up north about 8 years ago. (I'm guessing it was blonde in the dream because MP looks a lot like Gwen Stefani (especially those lips. Rawr. lol), except that she has auburn hair).

I was going to call out her name, but I decided to wait, since she was already walking toward me. She hadn't made eye contact yet, so just as she was about to pass my side, I took a sweeping sidestep and position myself directly in her path, almost causing her to run into me. Grinning, I looked down to her and said her full name, as if I was the Law or something. Startled, she looked up at me. Her concern melted away into a wide-eyed smile, when she recognized who I was. "Greg?!" She jumped at me and threw her arms around me.

We spent a lot of time together, catching up. I can't remember all of the details, but it was great. We were just all over each other; not in a sexual way - just in that it was apparent that we'd both missed each other _very_ much. I believe we did kiss a couple of times, just spent most of our time all hugged up on one another.

Hooray, nostalgia. =/



*03/05/2010
Fragment:*
The only thing I can remember is some ordeal involving a ghost and Hell-Hounds.



*03/06/2010
Fragment:*
More dead-guy stuff. Something to do with having to help someone with a project for work or school. Then I found out that the method in which the work was done, and the time it took to do it, had some kind of bearing on whether I (or someone else, I can't remember) got to stay here on Earth, or dragged into the afterlife.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/09/2010
"Is That a Chopstick in Your Pocket, or...?"*

So, Todd and I were out at some giant festival, on the water. It was a lake, and all around it were these bandstand floats where different concerts were playing, some of which had full bars/tables/chairs on them. We boated (or swam? I don't remember.) over to one bar and got out. He ordered a drink, but I didn't have my ID, so I declined, when the bartender asked if I wanted one.

There were two girls sitting right beside us, at the counter. They were sitting next to each other, but I'm not sure if they knew each other or not. We moved over and started talking to them. One was this tall, dark blond, American chick. The other was a tiny, Asian girl. They were both good-looking. We started talking to them, and the sexual banter just started flying. They asked us if we wanted to hang out with them for a while, get a room, and play some game where Todd and I had to bet on who got laid first (and this was the girls' idea! Lol). Of course we agreed, and we were soon back at a hotel. 

We were all sitting on a single bed, just bullshitting with each other, drunk. Todd was flirting with the American girl, and I was with the other. After a short while, there was just this kind of silent agreement that we were both going to get laid at the same time, and Todd and the one girl left the room, to go to the room next door. I turned out the light, and the little Asian girl and I started making out. She seemed really timid, at first, but was getting into it. Pretty soon, we both had our shirts off, and she had her hand down my pants. Suddenly, in the middle of our make-out session, by the time we were fully undressed, and she was wrapped up in the blanket, she made a sound like she was about to throw up. I leaned up and asked her if she was ok, and she looked really green/sick...and scared. 

I could tell there was something she wanted to say, but she just couldn't spit it out. She just kept looking at me, like I was about to slit her throat or something. I asked her "do you need to throw up?" She shook her head. I said, "did you just drink too much?" She shook her head again. I said, "well? What is it?" Reluctantly, she said that there was something under the blanket that she didn't think I would want to see. Immediately, I was thinking to myself, "Oh, God. Please, don't tell me she's got like some gruesome STD or something." I finally said, "ok...and that is?" Again, she took her time and just stared at me in fear, clutching the blanket to her. After some more hesitation, she said in a six-inch voice, "it's...kinda gross..." Already horrified, by this point, I just had to at least know what it was. She said, "It's 'myopi.'" (I don't think that's an actual word, unless it really is Asian. The closest thing I know of is "myopia", which is an eye condition.) Confused by this, I asked, "what's 'myopi?"

She hesitated again, and finally - clutching the blanket even tighter - she said "...my dick."

I felt like I'd just been hit in the spine with a baseball bat. My entire nervous system froze up. I tried to confirm what she/he/it had just said. "Your.....?"

"My dick."

Slowly, in shock, I got up from the bed. When I moved, (s)he slunk away to the other side of the bed, near the wall, and drew his/her knees up, as if (s)he knew I was about to beat the Holy Shit out of him/her. And (s)he wasn't far from the truth. I was _livid_. My fists were clenched and I just kept staring, my mind still trying to work out the license plate of the truck that had just run over me. Slowly, fists still clenched, I moved around to his/her side of the bed and sat down on the windowsill nearby. God, I wanted to hit him/her/it, _SO FUCKING BAD_, but I fought to keep myself calm. I'm not homophobic, in the least - but I do have a problem with being deceived, and put in this situation. Using every ounce of self-control I could muster, I said something like "So...let me get this straight..." She/he finished the thought for me, and explained how he was a guy that was going through a sex change, and hadn't 'finished the process'; if you get my meaning. There was very little light in the room, and by the silhouette, I could see that his long-ish hair was gone, and he now had short, spiky, guy hair. And then, out of nowhere, looking as if he was about to cry, he blurted out "you already made out with me! Why don't you just bone me??!"

At this point, I felt like _I_ was the one about to throw up.

That's all I remember. So, if you'll excuse me, I think I'll go take a cold shower and curl up on the floor in the fetal position.  ::?:

----------


## Man of Shred

haha Damn Those treacherous Trannies can even get ya in the dream state. Damn that must sucked.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> haha Damn Those treacherous Trannies can even get ya in the dream state. Damn that must sucked.



Rofl. Tell me about it. 
It didn't help that some of the girls at work happened to be talking about some of their drag-queen, guy friends and wanting to go to the gay club with them, and how they "tuck it" when they are running around in panties and whatnot. I'm like "STOP! STOP! JUST STOP IT!" LOL. 

Then I told them about the dream. They thought it was hilarious, of course.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/10/2010
Fragment*
The only thing I can remember, is driving a motorcycle down the highway,  and somehow doing a stunt to where I was driving sideways, along the  side of a bus or limo or something. (Was playing a  lot of GTA4, before bed, and was riding the bikes for a while.)


*03/11/2010
"Corporal Punishment"*

I was a part of some archaic, seemingly religious organization. For some  reason, we had the charge of punishing a large group of small children.  From the beginning, I had reservations against going through it. I  wasn't sure if what we were doing was just or not. But still, I did what  I was supposed to do, joining the others in belting all of the kids  with leather straps. Once that portion of their punishment was over  with, we had to go on to the next stage. This time, they weren't being  beaten with belts. They were being beaten with heavy, block-shaped  maces. 

With the mace in my hands, I knew that there was no way in Hell that I  could go through with this. Paying no attention to me, the others  started hammering away. It was a violent scene, to be sure, but I really  don't remember much more of it, aside from spatters of red hitting the  walls and coating the maces and arms of my colleagues. After no long  period of time, I couldn't watch anymore. I tried to assert that what  these guys were doing was wrong, but they didn't listen. They just kept  bludgeoning the terrified kids as if they were literally deaf to my  protests. 

The last thing I remember is finally running in, to stand between the  kids at the other members of the organization. I swooped up one of the  kids that were being wailed on, shielding him with my back and shoulder,  and this kid's attacker just kept on swinging. He cracked my arms a  good 3 or four times, rapidly, the spikes biting into my skin with all  the visual subtlety of a pick-axe, and spraying my blood into the air as  if it were pressurized. The pain I felt was strong, but it wasn't  sharp, like you'd expect of a mace. It was more like being hit with a  rubber mallet, traveling at a very high speed.

It was in being pummeled with this weapon, that I woke up.



*03/12/2010
"Lake Mary High Skirmish"*

I was at my old high school. Don't remember much of this, but there was an attack by either aliens or some sort of mutations or something. There were soldiers, dressed in black, and these huge black tentacle monsters, that I believe came up out of the ground. Somewhere in the school, we found a hatch that led to all of these corridors, underground, which looked like the basement level of a factory or something. 

It was down here, where I realized I was dreaming. We were trying to get through a large, metal door, but we just could not get it open. I tried to pull off a Hadoken, drawing my arms back and holding palms a few inches apart, fingers curled toward each other. I don't know if I just couldn't focus, or was focusing too hard, but I just could not form the ball of energy. I tried to envision it, in my head, but could not manifest it. I did say a dull, blue glow, reflecting off of the door in front of me, telling me that it was just on the verge of working. But, try as I might, I just couldn't solidify it. In vain, I threw my hands out in front of me and yelled, Hadoken! But nothing happened.

Back on the surface, I had gained a bit more control, and was completely owning all of the soldiers and hydra-like monsters on the campus, but my recall of it all is nothing but a few stills and concepts. I do remember a little bit of flying, but that's about it.

----------


## AURON

> *03/10/2010
> Fragment*
> The only thing I can remember, is driving a motorcycle down the hallway,  and somehow doing a stunt to where I was driving sideways, along the  side of a bus or limo or something. (Was playing a  lot of GTA4, before bed, and was riding the bikes for a while.)



LOL I know the feeling, I'll always randomly get motorcycle dreams when I play that game even thought I've never rode one in my life.






> [B]03/10/2010
>  I tried to pull off a Hadoken, drawing my arms back and holding palms a few inches apart, fingers curled toward each other. I don't know if I just couldn't focus, or was focusing too hard, but I just could not form the ball of energy.



_You must defeat sheng long to stand a chance._

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _You must defeat sheng long to stand a chance._



Damnit...I _knew_ I forgot something. LOL.

Speaking of forgetfulness...

*03/15/2009*
Not a damn thing.  ::?:

----------


## Caradon

The transsexual dream was hilarious. You had me in suspense wondering what the problem was going to be. I kind of figured that was how it was going to turn out though.  I liked your comment at the end.  :smiley:  

That last Lucid sounded pretty awesome, with the tentacled creatures coming up form the ground and all. Too bad you lost so much of it.  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I've been also dreaming of riding a motorcycle a lot. Weird. I don't ride one.

I also had a problem with some dream powers recently to help people cleanse a tainted river.

The religious organization sounds like The Spanish Inquisitors, or The Knights Templar.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The transsexual dream was hilarious. You had me in suspense wondering what the problem was going to be. I kind of figured that was how it was going to turn out though.  I liked your comment at the end.



Lmao. Yeah. The suspense on that was definitely killing _me_. Heh. *shudders just thinking about it*





> That last Lucid sounded pretty awesome, with the tentacled creatures coming up form the ground and all. Too bad you lost so much of it.



Me too.  ::?:  My recall has been back to shit, lately.





> I've been also dreaming of riding a motorcycle a lot. Weird. I don't ride one.
> 
> I also had a problem with some dream powers recently to help people cleanse a tainted river.
> 
> The religious organization sounds like The Spanish Inquisitors, or The Knights Templar.



Yeah, I was definitely thinking Knights Templar. It really had that sort of feel to it.


=========

*03/17/2010
Fragment*
All I remember is running across a yard, toward a building, holding some kind of assault rifle. Everything felt heavy and bulky - something like the sluggish control of the characters on Gears of War. My partner was running behind me, and we were blasting through some opposition.



*03/18/2010
Fragment*
Not much different from the last one, actually. Running through a building - in a room which looked much like the library back in my old High School. I had dual pistols and I was in this really frantic, over-the-top shootout/chase scenario. All I really remember is running down a flight of stairs, to the first floor of the library-looking room, as guns went off all around me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

More slacking on my part, but I've been keeping my off-site journal filled with notes, so I should be back with an update, after work.

----------


## Caradon

> More slacking on my part, but I've been keeping my off-site journal filled with notes, so I should be back with an update, after work.



OK, I came in here looking for that awesome Lucid you mentioned. 

Check out this Lucid zombie battle I had yesterday.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=355

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> OK, I came in here looking for that awesome Lucid you mentioned. 
> 
> Check out this Lucid zombie battle I had yesterday.
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=355



That zombie battle was great, man. Haha. Classic.  :Shades wink: 

And here's an update. Didn't have time to get down the lucid I was talking about, earlier, but I'll do that later today. Unfortunately I don't remember very much of it.  ::?: 

==============


*03/23/2010
"Xenomorphopus"*

All I can really remember is that I was fighting a _massive_, queen Xenomorph. And instead of the regular four limbs (or, maybe, _in addition to_...), she had eight, octopus-like tentacles. Each of the tentacles had that perfect, Geiger-styled level of detail, and the ends of each appendage hade a fanged mouth on it, like the Xeno's tongues do.

The action was realistic, in imagery, but all had this very video game-ish feel to it. I would battle the Xeno in one room, and then move to other rooms while the Xeno crashed through the walls and used its arms to navigate the halls after me. It felt alot like playing the level on Resident Evil 5, where you are moving through the boat and fighting the transformed Excella, outside. The place didn't really seem like a boat, though. More like the basement levels of a large factory or something. I did end up getting a satellite gun, though, just like in the game. I would have to stay far enough away from the alien and, whenever I got a clear shot, I would fire the laser rifle, and then a huge beam would cut down through the upper levels and blast the creature. I had to look through the scope and everything, just like in the game. 



*03/24/2010
"The Syringe From Hell"*

I was at work, and my manager, B, was being a real asshole. We had a blue beach ball or something, and were bouncing it around to each other. He came by and stabbed it, letting all the air out. After a while, I got fed up and get in his face about being such a prick to everyone, for not reason. We had some huge argument, and he ended up apologizing, but I refused to accept his apology and kept laying into him. When I'd had enough, I stormed outside and started walking down the street. Some old woman began walking right beside me, and we talked for a moment. She told me she was a ghost, and she was sent to give me something. In her hand, she held a syringe, informing me that I had to take the shot of whatever she had. Of course, there was no way I was just going to let this woman stick me, and I told her so. She said that I didn't have a choice, and that I had to take it, no matter what. 

Becoming alarmed at what might be about to happen, I quickly came to the realization that this was not really happening. I was dreaming. Immediately, I tried to focus on the syringe, with telekinesis, and pull it out of her hand. She resisted, though, and I wasn't able to move it. Aware of my attempt, and still walking at my side, she told me that I would not be able to pull it from her hand, because she was (now) a _demon_, and I wasn't strong enough. Quickly, I tried to disorient her, by spinning her (though I can't remember if I did this with my hands or my mind). Once I rotated her off balance, I made another telekinetic swat at the syringe. My mind knocked the needle from the old woman's fingers, and it stuck into the fence beside us. With both lunged for it, and I grabbed it before she did. When I held the needle up to take a look at it, I could see that the tip was made of plastic or rubber. Whatever it was, it didn't seem like it could even penetrate human flesh - let alone the fence post I'd just pulled it out of. 

That's all I remember.



*3/26/2010
"The Cove"*

I was with an older, white guy, and we were driving a small plane up the highway. ( ::wtf:: ). I remember looking out at some of the billboards we passed, while building up take-off speed. Soon we were flying, and he was telling me about some secluded place he was taking me, that only a few people know about, in the world. I don't remember much of the flight, itself, but we were soon at our destination. It was a natural park/lake area that looked a lot like Blue Springs, in my city. ES, from work, was there, along with a bunch of other people. When I walked up to them, he was carrying an old friend/coworker of mine, Pam, out of the water. Everyone was just hanging out at this cove or whatever. 

Somewhere far off to one side, there was a large rock wall. It was more like the side of a cliff, it was so tall. There was a "secret" cave entrance around here, somewhere, that someone showed us. Going through the cave, the back end opened out to this whole, 'nother landscape, with tribal people, dwelling within. I don't remember much about my interactions with them, but I remember that they were hostile to us, at first. There was some kind of huge war going on, between the different types of tribes that lived in this place that seemed, strangely, untouched by modern civilization. We were forced out, and ended up going back to our homes, eventually.

Later on down the road, we took a second trip to this place. It had been a long time, since our first visit, and we kind of had the feeling the place might have been destroyed, due to the massive conflict that had been raging. This time, I remember leading the group to where it was. Everyone else was apprehensive, but I just did a flip off of a rock ledge, and into the murky green water, urging everyone to follow me. When we got to the opening of the cave, some of the tribespeople were looking down at us. Apparently, we'd made some friends, because they were really inviting, and obviously recognized us. They removed some large rocks, which had been put in place to further hide the entrance from the outside world, and we went inside. There was a huge festival going on. Out in a field, there was some rock group playing, that was kind of like Breaking Benjamin. Somehow, I got asked to go up and play with them. The last thing I remember is strapping on a guitar.



*03/29/2010
"Under Covergirl"*

I was on some kind of mission that required me and at least one other partner to dress as women. We were surrounded by a group of actual women, but I can't remember if the others knew we were in disguise, or we were using our disguises on them. Something had apparently happened in a school, and we were called in to investigate. Later on down the line, the investigation ended up at a Universal Studios-like theme park. Todd was there, now. They were about to start the fireworks show, and he wanted to catch it, so we broke away and tried to find the front of the fireworks area. We came to a fence, and it appeared the show was in the other park (joint parks like Universal and IoA), but we were close enough to where we were right on the other side of the fence from the launcher. The top of the launch was made of glass, and the rockets started shooting up through the glass and exploding into the air. It was all pretty awesome.

Later, still, we ended up getting chased by multiple attackers, running through the crowd to get away from them. I was running toward a dead end, and in a panic, had a sudden rush of lucidity. No longer in fear for my life, I ran straight toward the wall in front of me, and then took a few quick steps up its face, then hooked a U turn at the top and came back down, landing in a crouch in front of my pursuers. They were startled and jumped backward, and I know I took them out, but don't remember doing it. Afterward, my lucidity had gone, and I was back in character. I had to escape the theme park without my cover being completely blown, as it almost was, many times.

Time skips ahead again, and I'm at someone's house, back in my normal clothes. We were discussing something in secret, and then someone pulled in the driveway. The person I was talking to was suddenly really nervous. He told me that I had to leave and if I ran into whoever was outside, on my way out, to say that my name was "Gary", and that I was just dropping something off and leaving. That's all I remember.

----------


## Caradon

Cool aliens. I hear there is anther Alien vs Predator in the works. 

The dream about the old woman ghost was kind of funny. I wonder what would have happened if she had managed to shoot you up with that. Good thing you got Lucid. 

I loved the cove dream. Sounded like a grand adventure. The weirdest things always happen in dream caves for some reason. Maybe it's because caves are kind of mysterious and they get the imagination going.

 You were undercover disguised as a woman.  ::chuckle::  The Lucid part was pretty awesome though.  That had to have felt good.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Cool aliens. I hear there is anther Alien vs Predator in the works.



I'm not too sure about the AvP, but I know there is both another Predator in the works, and another Alien has been talked about. More excited about those.  :vicious:  There is a thread in Entertainment about the new Predator movie. It actually looks pretty good.





> The dream about the old woman ghost was kind of funny. I wonder what would have happened if she had managed to shoot you up with that. Good thing you got Lucid.



I know, right? I hate needles, anyway, so I can only image what a self-proclaimed demon might have had to stick me with. Lol. Glad I didn't find out.





> I loved the cove dream. Sounded like a grand adventure. The weirdest things always happen in dream caves for some reason. Maybe it's because caves are kind of mysterious and they get the imagination going.



I definitely think it's that. So much potential for "what lurks within undiscovered caves", that it's almost too hard not to have something interesting happen, subconsciously. Heh. The lucid dream I had the other night (the one that I'm about to post), kind of had the same set up, with the 'secret/lost civilizations" thing, too.  :smiley: 





> You were undercover disguised as a woman.



Haha. Believe it or not, that's not the first time I've dreamt about having to be disguised by a woman. I don't know if I should be amused by that or disturbed. LOL.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/31/2010
Dream One:
"Back Through the Looking Glass"*

This was a great lucid. Unfortunately, most of it was lost, when I actually woke up.  ::?: 

The first thing I remember is walking through someone's house. The house was very large, with a lot of inner hallways, and all of the lights were very dim, creating dark corners and nooks, all over. The blackness was accented, here and there, with small areas of yellow-orange light, from the lamps on the ceiling. I don't remember what I was doing in this house, or who it belong to. But there was something about this house that seemed strange (I think it was just that I felt really uncomfortable in it. A lot of areas were just pitch black, and I think I just wasn't familiar with the place), and I ended up gaining spontaneous lucidity. 

I didn't really know what I wanted to do with my lucidity, so I just contiued to roam around the hallways of this dark house, kinda taking everything in. Rounding a corner, I came upon a little boy - maybe 7 or 8 years old. He had his back faced to me, and I don't think he was wearing a shirt. I kept walking in his direction, and he didn't move. I believe he had a shaved head. I never broke stride, and just watched him curiously as I passed. He never moved. Just stood with his hands to the side, staring down the hall in the same direction I was walking. Even when I passed him, he didn't even acknowledge that I was there. He just kept...staring.  For all I know, he could have been a statue. The light was so dim that I never really got a clear look at his face, so I just kept on walking, looking back and watching him. He still never moved, and just kind of faded away into the shadows, as the rest of the hallway did. I found the whole thing kind of creepy, but I didn't think too much of it, because after all, this was just a dream.

There was an open door to my left, and I stuck my head inside. I don't remember if I tried to turn on the light and failed, or I just walked in, but everything was dark inside the room. I looked at the wall to my right, and saw my reflection, staring back at me in the dark. A mirror. I stared into the eyes of my reflection, and he stared right back at me. I moved closer, and he followed suit, seemingly with his own pace, and subtle body movements that really just didn't seem to match my own. We just stared at each other as we walked closer. It was really no less creepy than the little boy in the hallway. Almost immediately, I remember the thread somebody had posted on DV, saying that - the next time we encounter a mirror - we should walk through it, to see what happens. Since walking through mirrors usually causes a drastic dream scene change for me, I decided to have a little fun first. With my dimly-lit double staring back at me, I lunged at the mirror and sank my arms into it. I couldn't even feel the glass, this time, and it was like there was nothing there. I grabbed around behind my reflection, and noticed he had done the same thing to me, bringing his arms out of the mirror to wrap around mine. I started pulling backward, to try to bring my reflection out of the mirror, and onto my side of the glass. He was a strong som'bitch, though, and kept resisting. It was pretty even. Again - like the last time I tried this, I was only able to bring him out just a little bit. This time, the stalemate made it feel like the dream was beginning to unravel, so I gave in, and let him go. Not wanting to lose the dream, without doing what I'd meant to do, I stepped forward and sank my face into the mirror, followed by my whole body. The reflected image I was seeing, of the dark room behind me, stayed the same. My reflection was gone. It seemed as though I'd stepped _precisely_ into the reflection. In the little bit of light, still creeping in from the door, I saw that all the furniture and picture frames on the wall were the same way they had been, in the reflection. It was really weird. It was the first time that walking through a mirror actually felt more like walking into the reflection, through a _window_. Very surreal. As could almost be expected, though, stepping into the reflection - smooth a transition as it was - still made things become more unstable, and soon, the dream dimmed itself out, and the scene changed.

I was now on daylit plains, still lucid. There was nothing aroud me, except a line of very large trees. After walking a while, I left the tall grass and took to the air, flying just high enough to get a better view. Within the trees, I could see large swaths of them that were cut down. Many of these tree stumps were _massive_. Maybe a hundred feet around, or so. Some of them had what looked like family crests carved into the flattened tops of the stumps. I surveyed a bit more and actually found a civilization of people living in the woods. They were completely integrated with the thicker, forest area, and had rope bridges and huts and canopys strewn all through the trees. Dropping back to the ground, I came upon a commotion. A lot of these tree-dwelling people had wrangled some kind of very large animal, and they were having a hell of a time subduing it. Once I was able to get a good look at the animal, I could clearly see that it was a gryphon. A very _big_ gryphon. And these guys just could _not_ get it to keep it's talons on the ground. 

With nothing else to do, I decided to help out. I slung my hand out in the creature's direction and made a long string of rope manifest, attaching it to the gryphon's neck. I tried to pull downward, but was instantly lifted off of my feet. The power of this raptor's flailing around, slung _me_ around, like a ragdoll. But it wasn't violent, in the least. It was as if I was weightless, and just flowing with the wind pushed off of its enormous wings. I never touched the ground after that - just kind of swung around like a kite tail. I tried to exert my will to put my feet on the ground, a few times, but I was completely overwhelmed by this upward flow that seemed to keep my afloat. It was actually a lot of fun.

The next thing I know, I'm back in the dark house again. Wandering some random hallways. Still lucid. I walked out a back door, and there were a lot of people hanging out by what I believe was a pool deck. I don't remember actually _seeing_ the pool, though. I left them alone and high-jumped over the fence, landing on the other side. This was now more like an apartment complex, than a single house. I walked over to another one of the structures and made my way inside, into another set of dark halls. Soon, I was in another darkened room. There was a man asleep in his bed, who woke up with a start, after I walked in. He was an older guy. Had to be in his 50's. 

It was right around here, that I started thinking about how long I've been dreaming, and how much of the dream I was probably going to forget, when I woke up. I knew I needed to start writing something down, which I sometimes do, to help review some of the things that have happened, before the dream ends. Knowing that I would need a pad and pencil, I looked at the man's dresser, and there was a set sitting on top of it. I began writing down as much as I could remember. While doing this, I "woke up."


*Dream Two: FA*
I woke up and sat in bed for a moment, trying to go through some of the events in my head. I knew there was already patches in my recall, and I had to get what I could, before it all left me. I got out of bed and went over to the computer, starting to type down everything I could remember. After a while, I was satisfied that I had down a good enough bit of the dream, and that I could relax, and let the memory slip away, if it needed to. Shortly after this, I woke up for real.


(Of course, I lost even more after that false awakening. I remember there still being a lot more that happened in the house, and when I was walking around the apartment complex-like area. Just couldn't remember what it was. Awesome dream, though.)

----------


## AURON

> *03/31/2010
> "Through the Looking Glass"*



About time you posted it  :tongue2:   That was a great exploration dream.  And the way the scene changed and went back to the original locations makes me wonder if fragments are really fragments at all.  We could be waking up and thinking we only remembered a piece of a dream, when in fact it could have been buried between something else. Hmmmmm.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> About time you posted it



Haha. Yeah, yeah, I know.  :Cheeky: 
With the length, though, I'm sure you can see why. Heh.





> That was a great exploration dream.  And the way the scene changed and went back to the original locations makes me wonder if fragments are really fragments at all.  We could be waking up and thinking we only remembered a piece of a dream, when in fact it could have been buried between something else. Hmmmmm.



Yeah, I agree. I've always wondered about that, too. Often, when I write about fragments, I usually note if I'm not too sure if it's a fragment, or just led-into, from an earlier portion of the dream. It _is_ interesting.  :Thinking:

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a similar LONG lucid like that once. I left a mall, and eventually wound back at the mall, with virtually no transition.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I had a similar LONG lucid like that once. I left a mall, and eventually wound back at the mall, with virtually no transition.



Nice. It's been a little while since I've checked out your journal. Gonna have to make a stop over there, pretty soon.  :smiley: 

And here are some notes, just to show that I've been keeping up with things. Will write them out when I get the chance.
(And it looks like my recall is steadily coming back.  ::content:: )

[Edit: Notes have been transcribed. See below]

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks O. my recall lately hasn't been great. My best lucids so far were two pages back. page 19 I think.

----------


## Caradon

> I'm not too sure about the AvP, but I know there is both another Predator in the works, and another Alien has been talked about. More excited about those.  There is a thread in Entertainment about the new Predator movie. It actually looks pretty good.



Oh I see. Over at Mortal Mist Mark was having Aliens and Predator dreams. 
He mentioned that there was a new movie coming out and I just thought he meant an AvP. I'll have to check out that thread on the new Predator movie. I bet it will be pretty cool.


That Lucid was awesome. Pulling your reflection out of a mirror was a task of the month a couple of years ago. I've still yet to encounter a mirror while Lucid. I need to remember to go looking for one one of these times. I bet that was surreal when you entered it. It sounded like it. 

And the whole thing with the griffon sounded like a lot of fun. 

Congrats.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Caradon.  :smiley: 

Yeah, I remember that lucid task, a while back, where we first had to pull ourselves out of the mirror. This one went pretty much the same way. Haha. He just doesn't want to come out. I'll get him, one of these days.  :vicious: 

And Freddy Krueger is my damned arch-nemesis!!  :Pissed: 
Had a series of screwed up lucids, involving him, last night. Will be getting up to speed on the journal, tonight and/or tomorrow.

----------


## Caradon

I just saw a preview of a new Freddy movie, coming out real soon. I bet it will be cool with the modern visual effects. 

I watched the third one about a year ago. Maybe you remember. There was a really cool scene where the group of kids decided to try and have a shared dream. They all woke up together in a false awakening.  Then one of them recognized a dreamsign and got Lucid, then got the others Lucid. Then they spent some time showing off their dreaming skills to each other. It was kind of magical watching that, having been there.   :smiley:  

I've had a couple run ins with Freddy too. Maybe after seeing the new movie I'll get more.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/02/2010
Dream One:
"My Pet Monster"*

I had a pet dragon that I raised from a pup. The main thing I remember from the dream was the amazing bond that we had. I spent a lot of time hugging him and petting him like he was a dog. The dream was pretty much a series of flash-forwards, and the dragon got bigger and bigger. The last scene I remember is my being held captive by some group of people, and being forced down a well. They had me tied up, and was lowering me down into the well. All seemed about lost, and then I saw a big bright flash of orange light, filling up the room my captors were in, above me. Another flash came, brighter this time, and accompanied by screaming. I saw my captors turn around and then frantically try to run away, then a massive fireball covered the top of the well, apparently obliterating everyone who had been standing over me. My dragon, now fully grown, had come to save my life.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was with Cierra, and we were on this impossible slide which hovered a few hundred feet over the ocean. It was like something you'd see on a video game. There were no beams or supports of any kind, just this long series of rails that we slid on. I had to hold her hand to keep from falling off of the rails, and sometimes there were breaks in the slide, and we'd be launched, high into the air. I held her tight and aimed us toward the other side of the gap, then we'd land on the slide and continue on with the ride. It was really weird, but a lot of fun.



*04/03/2010
"Mech Warrior"*

I was piloting an enormous mech, like a gundam, in a large city. On my right arm, I had a vulcan cannon, and on the other, a missile launcher. I was on a team with similar mechs, and we were just laying waste to this group of baddies who didn't have the kind of technology we did, so we were pretty much just decimating everything and couldn't be stopped. I have no idea how, but we ended up going to the desert and taking the fight into the Cave of Wonders, from _Aladdin_. While we were down there, somebody in my team just could not keep his grubby hands off of the jewels, and tried to steal one. Then we heard the cave's voice: "Infidels! You have touched the forbidden treasure!!" And all hell broke loose. The cave started sealing itself, and the walls began closing in. The space was growing smaller and smaller, and soon, the mech was just too big to stay mobile in, so I had to bail out. The mech opened in the lower back, and I crawled out, opting to leave it there as the walls kept it confined. 

There was a sequence where I went through the bowels of the cave. Most everything was dark and spacially restricting - a series of dimly-lit hallways and sandy pits. The walls continued to shift and contort, as if I was trapped inside some giant machine, which was constantly rearranging the configuration of its moving parts. There were plenty of other people - in addition to my own team - trapped down there with me, and I believe there were some kind of creatures living down there, as well.

Finally, when there was no other way out, it became known that there was some kind of car hidden in the leg of the mech, so I went back to the giant, immobilized robot, and drove the vehicle out, picking up a number of people and arming the weapons systems. Apparently, we just drove our way up a slope and blasted the shit out of all the sand, boring out of the depths of the Cave of Wonders, with the escape pod/car's firepower.

That's about all I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/04/2010**
"Debt"*

I was in what seemed to be my driveway, one night. On the other side of the street, there was another house (which isn't there in real life). A few other people and I had a boom box playing Ne-yo's album (which was actually playing in the room, while I slept) and were practicing a couple of dance moves to it. I kept having trouble gliding because of the steep angle of my driveway, and the grip of the new shoes I had on. Well, apparently, I had been fronted a bag of bud from a guy, sometime earlier. He and his cronies pulled up to my house to collect. I told him I didn't have his money quiet yet, and I would get it for him as soon as I could. He wasn't happy with that, and kept pushing up on me like he wanted to fight me. I didn't want any problems, because I knew enough about this guy to know that his crew was dangerous. I told him that I'd get it for him tomorrow and just to come back, and went to turn around and walk away, but he stepped up to me and punched me in the back, trying to egg me on. I still wasn't going to be goaded into fighting him, though, so I told him again - turning to face him but steadily walking backward - that I should have it for him tomorrow. Finally, seeing that I wasn't going to just rush into a fight against him (and possibly everyone with him), he agreed to come back the next day.

And of course, he came back the next day, with more of his friends. I walked down to the passenger side of his car, where he was sitting, and gave him his measley 10 bucks. After looking it over, he said something like "You know this is only $5, right?" (even though it was obviously 10), and he started acting like I still owed him money. I said I just paid him, and even if I wanted to give him more, I didn't have anything. Still sitting in the car, he leaned back a little and lifted his shirt, flashing a gun. A bit nervous at the sight of the gun, I still simply shrugged my shoulders and said: "Got no more money, man. Don't know what to tell you," rather apathetically, and just turned around and walked away. Don't remember what happened after that.



*04/05/2010
"Murder at the Marina"*

I was a cop, who worked at a marina or aquatic theme park. I had a couple of very close partners, who worked along with me, and we ran a pretty tight ship. We had caught wind that there was a killer on the loose in the park, he was wearing a wet suit and had already ambushed at least one, seemingly random, victim. At different points in the dream, he was armed with a machine gun, a pistol and a speargun, and he was a crafty bastard. We spent a long time chasing him all over the marina/park, and just when we'd think we had him cornered, and would empty our clips in the direction we thought he was, he'd give us the slip. We were constantly running out of ammo, and having to scramble around the park to find more. 

At one point, we were in a particular shootout with him, where a huge banner/flag, with lights all over it, got shot down, over my head. I looked up and saw it coming down on me, and I dove out of the way, just in time. Hitting the dirt, I rolled under a wooden deck next to me, just as banner smashed to the ground and erupted into a shower of electrical sparks. The sparks instantly ignited the fabric, and the enormous banner was immediately engulfed in flames, billowing all over the deck that I was under. Soon, the deck had caught fire as well, and I was left to crawl frantically out from under the structure, before I, too, were consumed in fire. I remember being in contact with a military frigate (or something) that was on the water. I asked them  if they had any assault rifles on board. While getting the gun, I remember hearing something about an engine on board that was so hot, stepping in front of it would instantly turn you to dust. I don't think it really played a role in the dream, otherwise, though.

The chase was on again, and we were all shooting into the water, where we'd last seen the guy. When I ran out of ammo for this gun, I was able to find a spear gun, which I knew I was going to have to be much more conservative with. Word came in that he was now on the side of the park which was across the section of water I was standing next to.  I knew it would take me too long to run down along the walkways, so I ran forward and dove into the water, speargun in hand. My closest partner followed me, and we swam as fast as we could, to the shoreline that had been across from us. When we got out of the water, we looked around for the killer, and I happened to glance back in the direction of where we'd just re-surfaced. Sticking out of the water, was the very top of the killer's snorkel. I assumed he could not see me, and was just laying low. So, slowly, cautiously, I raised the speargun. I took aim on where his head would have to be, and fired a bolt into the water. I could tell I'd hit him in the head, and the snorkel just kind of drooped. The killer had to be dead or severely wounded, but I had to be sure. 

Slowly, I walked over to the water and began wading back in, toward the black tube that was still protruding from the surface. Just as I was reaching out to touch it, I felt something brush up against my other hand, under water. It was a fin. I was a _plastic fin_, and it was on the opposite side of me that the snorkel was on. Immediately, I spun around, and the killer exploded out of the water in front of me, speargun aimed at my face, and point blank range. Instinctively, I reached out and grabbed the speargun, wrestling with him for it, in a panic. I was never able to get full control of the speargun, but I got his arms in a lock, from behind, and lunged forward. The man's temple smashed against a nearby rock, knocking him unconscious.

Slightly exhausted, I dragged the killer over to the waters edge, and my partner helped me drag him out onto the shore.

----------


## Man of Shred

Those darn Gang Bangers Should keep it on the streets and not in your dreams. Also reminds me of a heating company that were pricks, so I switched companies. They hit me with a $300 early exit fee. And then two years later they sent me a bill for $46, and were all threatening to seize my accounts if I didn't pay them 46. Lame.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Those darn Gang Bangers Should keep it on the streets and not in your dreams. Also reminds me of a heating company that were pricks, so I switched companies. They hit me with a $300 early exit fee. And then two years later they sent me a bill for $46, and were all threatening to seize my accounts if I didn't pay them 46. Lame.



Lmao. That sucks, man. What ever happened to 'friendly business practices'?

And I've been slacking again. Here are my notes so far. I'm not even going to say I'll have them transcribed tonight, but I should have them done sometime soon. Lots more _Freddy_ dreams, lately.



*Spoiler* for _Notes for those who want to read them now. :P_: 



04/09/2010 (Notes)
In a martial arts type of school. For some reason was outcasted a bit and picked on by a lot of the other students. Got into some arguing with a kid at another table and ripped him an asshole with wit. Got a bit more respect after that. Master was going around checking work. Had to do some kind of test but got some help. Later, standing in line. Girl who I must have known. Just recognized me and went off on me. Apparently I hurt her in the past. Spanish and gorgeous. Saw Alex walk by and watched her. First girl got jealous. Started arguing a bit in spanish and she just kept going and going and going, to the point where I had to shove something in her mouth to keep us from getting in trouble. One guy who was really nice to me. Like indian or something. Long hair. He was really cool. Met his family and everything. Guy mysteriously disappeared. Rumors he was killed. Later, was getting ambushed by jock kid I had argument with earlier. Didn't really want any trouble. Suddenly we were both overpowered by some force. Was thrown onto a table or something. Clothes and chest started to tear. Could hear other guy screaming. I knew I was having a nightmare and had the feeling Freddy was behind it. Tried moving but couldn't, just kept getting shredded. Woke myself up.
-Fell back asleep. Back in school. Saw the boiler room. Was pitch black. Did not want to go back in there. Wondered what happened to kid. Later, his girl came and asked. Wasn't sure. Ended up finding obituary-like paper. Had kid's name in it, scrawled. Dead. Reason: He died for his father. Signed: Ahahahahahahahaha. Knew it was Freddy. Later, was driving down the street. Saw the kid. Was going to go pick him up and ask what happened. Another car came. It was himself. Offered himself ride and his otehr self got in. We were like NO NO NO WTF. I was saying to go stop him. Guy in front seat was like "forget it. He's already dead." Asked How You know? Freddy then turns around as the guy and says "BECAUSE I SAID SO!" quickly lucid and woke myself up again.

04/20/2010 (Notes)
Me and someone else stealing artwork. I think it was Tiff, but she looked like someone else. Through a school. Got two pics. I was thinking about the consequences, and that this was a really bad idea. Alarms went off. Ran through school. Lucid. Told her about it. Jumped through ceiling/roof and into the sky seamlessly. Flew away. She was amazed. Later, in car or something, looking over the artwork. Hers was very basic, almost modern. Mine was more detailed but I can't remember what it was.

04/22/2010 (Notes)
Got into an argument with some really arrogant chick. Out of nowhere she hits me in the nuts with something. Excruciating pain. Tried to hold it in but would scream every few seconds. Doubled over. When I could stand I lunged at her. About to kill her. Everyone held me back. Told her not to let me find her alone. Kept trying to pass her on the street. Saw her once, noticed each other. Turned back toward her and I think I attacked. Dunno. Later, On huge compound with other people. Prisoners and being made to fight Xenos and robots and huge mechs. Thought we were finished with Xenos, then huge mech came around the corner. Told everyone to find cover. Biggest part of war started. Going back into catacombs. Could see more types of "Terminators" coming for us. Had to keep out of sight. Used locator like in the Aliens movies. Went deeper into compound and met other innocent people. They cohabitated with these robots (the kind that weren't programed to kill us), and one of the robots chased me into their facility. Broke door down. They helped me get away from it.

04/23/2010 (Notes)
Gorgeous girl. Sitting in chair at function, watching the new NoES movie. Had my hand in her shorts and she had mine. People started acting strangely. Were seeing more and more dettached. One guy was mopping in a room, and was just kind zoned out, in a corner. Everyone was then like zombies/crazies, and they were about all after me. Waves of them came. At first, there were just a few here and there, and they were unarmed. I fought them off as long as I could. Then I could see them carrying guns, and I knew it was time to break out. Running. Shotguns and whatnot around me. Didn't even have time to pick up any downed guns I saw, because this guy was right on my heels with shotgun. Blasts all around me. Found hatchet. Annihilated some crazies in my path. Ran around the corner. waited till he came and threw it and missed. Somehow had enough hatchet and did it at the next corner. Missed again. Tucked and rolled and found rifle. Aimed and blew crazy away.

04/24/2010 (Notes)
Something about hooking up with two girls, over a time, and one of the girls turning out to be a serial killer or something. Forced to watch her mutilate the other girl with a chainsaw. 

04/26/2010
Huge war on top of mountain peak that protruded from ocean. Mountain was hollow and our headquarters were down there. Lucid and flying, "charging up" and diving underwater. Don't remember very much at all.

05/03/2010
Driving down highway. Started pouring. Car beside us driving sideways. Got off ramp. Driving through city. Something weird going on but I can't remember what. Later, realized someone was after me/us. It was Voorhees. Was with a girl late at night and Jason showed up. We tried to escape but he caught the girl and stuck her in a dumpster, closing metal lid down on her body to pin her. Chased me to truck. Truck wouldn't start at first and he came around the side. Pulled open my door and I took off. He had a huge truck and went to get in it. Down road I became lucid. Hit brake and spun around to take the fight back to him. Never found him. Later, was talking to Jayden Smith about Karate Kid. Another image of someone writing the Freddy song on chalk board. Woke up from that. 
-Dozed back off and saw same image. Woke myself up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(First of many  :tongue2: ):


*04/09/2010
Dream One (a):
"Elm Street Academy"*

I was a student at some _enormous_ martial arts school. It was set up like a university. I was more of an outsider, in this school, and not treated very well by most of the other students. There was some really muscular kid who I started arguing with, across tables. I can't remember exactly what was said, but I completely tore him apart with wit. The entire room clearly respected me more, after that. The Master was going around, checking people's written work. There was a test or something we had to take around this time, and since I was somewhat newer than most the kids here, an Asian girl turned around and gave me a little bit of help.

Later, I was standing in a line with a bunch of other students. A gorgeous, Spanish girl approached me. The moment she recognized my face, she started going off on me - just screaming and cursing me out and waving her hands around, all pissed. Apparently, I had hurt this girl, sometime in the past (though she was not someone I recognized, from waking life). Shortly after, Alex (another gorgeous, Spanish girl, who actually _was_ a waking life friend of mine) walked by us. I watched her pretty hard, and then I heard the other girl mumble something in Spanish. Her mumbling turned into another tantrum directed at me. She started going and she just would _not stop_. I'd - long since - lost the ability to keep up with what she was saying. All her words were just running together, and she was getting more and more animated. No matter how many times I told her to keep it down, she wouldn't. She was making a scene, and I knew that we were going to get in trouble. It got to the point where I actually grabbed a hold of something - can't remember what it is - and literally shoved it into her mouth to keep her from talking. With her cheeks stuffed, she finally had no choice but to shut up.

There was one guy at the school who was really nice to me. He was Native American, I believe, and had long black hair. He was just a genuinely cool guy, and I remember meeting his family, at some point. Some time much later, the guy just up and disappeared. Rumors started going around the school that he had been mysteriously killed. We were never able to find out how, though. 

Time passed, and I ended up having another run-in with the jock-ish guy, that I had argued with, earlier. It was more like an ambush, actually. I had been walking along the wall, outside the building, and he came out of nowhere and forced me into the nearby boiler room. He squared off, ready to fight me, and I told him that I didn't want trouble like that. Sure, he was a dick, but I really didn't feel like fighting him on school property. He kept egging me on, though, and got in my face. His arms shot up and grabbed hold of my collar - and I was just about to defend myself - when some invisible force threw us apart from one another. I was thrown down on a table, back first. The other guy was thrown against a wall or gate or something. This force was pressing down on my chest, and pinning me to the table, and no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't sit up or roll off the edge. Suddenly, my shirt began to tear. The quick slashes of a set of invisible blades whipped repeatedly across my chest and shredded my shirt - each swipe seeming to remain just millimeters above my skin. I couldn't turn my head - let alone lift it - but I could hear the sound of the other guy screaming 'bloody murder'. I took no comfort in the fact that whatever was happening to him sounded much worse than what was happening to me.

A wave of relief _did_ come, though. Horrified as I was, I immediately realized I was having a nightmare. The unseen attack continued to slash violently across my shirt, over and over. I knew, without question, that this was Freddy's doing. Now lucid, I braced and tried as hard as I could to sit up straight, on the table. The force threw me back down, like an arm-wrestler getting his second wind. Again and again I struggled to counter the invisible demon who continued to shred my shirt, but to no avail. I just couldn't get the control. Still in a slight state of panic, I woke myself up.

(I was only up for a moment or two, and fell right back asleep.)


*Dream One (b)*
I was back at the school, walking around the perimeter of the building, once again. I came to the open door of the boiler room, and peered inside. The lights were out and everything was pitch black. A quick rush of recollection hit me and I remembered what happened, last time I'd went through the door; Freddy had attacked me, and I never found out what happened to the other boy. (Even though I realized this, I didn't become lucid again.) Some time later, the jock's girlfriend - who had been sitting at his table, when I verbally tore him a new one - caught up with me. She asked me if I'd seen or heard from him recently. I had no concept of time (specifically, how long after the boiler room incident it was), and I told her "no." I really wasn't all that sure about what happened. We felt we had to find out, though. More time passed and we had eventually come across an obituary. Thumbing through it, we came to a break in the neat, type-fonted list of names. In this space, scrawled in out-of-place handwriting, was her boyfriend's name. Beneath it, it said:

_"Dead. Reason: He died for his father (whatever that meant). Signed: AhaAHhAhaHAhAHAA!"_

By the signed laughter, I immediately knew it was Freddy's doing. Time skipped ahead again, after this.

It was now night time. I was in the back seat of a car with a couple of friends in the front. We were driving down a street and saw a figure walking up the sidewalk, the other way.  From a distance, we could tell it was the jock dude that had just been declared dead. Shocked, we drove over to toward him, to ask him just what the hell had happened to him. Just as we were about to come upon him, another car drove up, from the other way, placing itself between us and the guy walking down the sidewalk. Then things got _really_ strange. When we looked in the car, we could see that the person driving was _actually_ the same kid that was walking down the street! There were two of them! The one that was driving got the other one's attention, and called him over to the car. The one that had been walking, curious, walks closer to the car, looks inside, and then gets in. Still a few dozen feet away, still in our car, we all screamed "NO!!! NO!! What are you doing?!? Don't go with him!!!" knowing that things were just not right. I told the driver to hurry up and get in their way, so we could keep them from taking off. The passenger said "No. Forget it. He's already dead," dismissing the idea of going to rescue the 'dead' kid.

But apparently things weren't what they seemed, and I wasn't convinced the kid _was_ already dead. I said "How do you know that?!" And then the passenger spun around in his chair, toward me. It was Freddy Krueger. He yelled in my face; "_Because I said so!!!_," and lunged his clawed hand at me. In an instantaneous rush of lucidity, I instinctively woke myself up before he was able to connect with me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*04/20/2010
"Thieves of a Feather"*

I was at some museum/gallery type of facility and was stealing valuable artwork. I believe my partner in crime was my friend Tiff, but she didn't quite look like herself. I could just kinda tell it was her. The gallery actually looked like a high school or something, and after we'd stolen two paintings, we were sneaking back through the halls to make our getaway. I'd suddenly gotten the worst feeling, that this was just a horrible idea, and I was starting to go over the possible consequences in my mind. No sooner did I have this doubt, than alarms began to blare around the building. We had been found out before we were able to get out, and I knew that armed guards would be heading our way soon. We abandoned all stealth and ran like hell, carrying our rolled-and-tubed pieces of stolen artwork. The last room I remember being in was a gymnasium. We ran across the entire floor and, just as we got to the other side, I frantically deduced that I was dreaming. 

We stopped running, just before reaching the doors on the far side of the gym, and I quickly told her to take my hand. She didn't quite get it, at first, but I told her about how I was just dreaming, and was going to get us out of here. She gave me her hand and I jumped straight up, phasing through the ceiling. We ascended at breakneck speed, and were instantly among the clouds, where we hovered there for a moment, looking out over the ocean of clouds below us, and the sun as it set low on the horizon. Everything was blue and gold and white, and it was all quite amazing. Tiff was completely in awe of everything, and we just remained at that altitude and enjoyed the scenery for a while.

Later, we were in a car or some other vehicle, and we were looking over the artwork we had stolen. I was no longer lucid. The one she'd taken was very basic; the cold, geometric type of 'modern art.' Mine was much more detailed and organic, but I can't remember what it was a picture of.



*04/22/2010
"Assault and Batteries"*

The first thing I remember is getting into a huge argument with some _really_ arrogant chick. Out of nowhere, in the middle of our argument, she halls off and hits me in the nuts with some kind of blunt object. The pain was _excruciating_. I fell to the ground, tensed and trying as hard as I could not to succumb to the pain. I could not deny it, though. Every few seconds I would let out this gutteral scream - waves of agony rippling all throughout my torso, as if someone had my balls in a vice, and was giving the crank a quick twist, every few seconds (much like the way young Raizo reacted, in _Ninja Assassin_, when his teacher gave him that finger strike to the gut. It was seriously some of the worst pain I've ever felt in a dream.) After what seemed like forever, I was able to stagger to my feet. In a rage, I lunged at her. My only instinct was to tear this girl apart. Everyone in the crowd around us held me back, though. Still staving off the pain in my loins, I yelled and kicked and slung all kinds of obscenities at this girl, as a group of people dragged me away. One of the things I remember telling her was that she better not let me find her alone in the street. I just wanted to completely _destroy_ this girl.

A little bit of time passed, and I stayed on the lookout for her. Finally, we just happened to pass each other, walking down a busy, city sidewalk one day. We didn't recognize each other until we were practically right beside one another. We both took a few more steps, before it actually registered, and then I spun around. The last thing I remember of this part is running toward her for an all-out attack. I don't actually remember what happened when I reached her, though.

The next thing I know, I was on a prisoner's compound (Maybe I should have just let the bitch go. LOL). Our penalty, for being in this 'death camp', was that we were made to survive these games, where we are hunted by different things. Indoors (and underground), this facility was very high tech. It had laboratories and security annexes and the works. Above ground, the facility looked more like a junk yard, or a post-apocalyptic compound of some sort. The prisoners were mostly made to stay above/outside, while we were observed by our captors, who remained in the other sectors. First, we were made to fight Xenomorphs. They chased us around the compound, in packs, and we had the little locator devices (from the _Aliens_ movies), which helped us keep track of where they were. We were not given weapons, though, and had to simply survive unarmed. Once the attack from the Xenos died down, I had figured we were finished with our trial. Suddenly, a huge mech came around a corner. We all immediately scattered, and the mech fired a missile into the large structure that we had been hiding behind, just moments before. After the appearance of this mech, the shit really hit the fan, and we found ourselves running from more mechs, robots and all kinds of other "Terminator"-type techology. 

We all decided to take the fight down into the bowels of the facility, and broke back inside the base. The killer robots followed us in, and we played a really intense game of cat and mouse, inside. We could also locate the robots with the same locators that we used for the xenomorphs. Being one of the only remaining survivors, I traveled deeper and deeper into this enormous facility. I eventually came across a large community of other 'innocent' (relatively) people, who were living down in some of the furthest levels from the surface. There were men and women of all backgrounds, and they were even co-habitating with some docile robots, which makes me believe that this was set so far in the future that robots were already an integral part of society. There was an explosion behind me, and one of the bigger robots had somehow squeezed his way through the halls, and had broken into the large doors, scoping around for me. Again, everyone scattered. Even though I didn't know these people well, they knew that I was being hunted, and they decided to help me get away from the killer robot. Can't really quite remember how, though.



*04/23/2010**
"Must Be Something in the Water"*

I was with a really attractive girl, at some kind of convention center. It was a screening of the new _A Nightmare on Elm Street_ remake. We were curled up with each other, watching the movie. Even though all of the lights were still on in the building, even while we watched the movie, we were just fooling around with each other like nobody else was there. I had my hand down the front of her shorts, and she had hers in mine. Later, we were all at work. Everything seemed normal at first, but then people just started acting progressively stranger, as time went on. Every other person we'd meet just seemed more and more dettached from reality. People were gazing around with blank stares; walking about with, seemingly, no sense of direction. Going through one room of the office, I saw one guy mopping the floor, but he was just kind of zoned out, staring into a corner and lackadaisically swaying the mop from left to right. It creeped me the hell out. Even the girl that I had been with was acting really weird. She'd pass me in the halls and just kind of keep on walking, with this spaced out look on her face. Something was definitely going on, and it seemed like everyone was just getting worse.

Come to find out, everything had turned into a scenario like the movie _The Crazies_, where the townspeople were all just going insane and turning on one another. Soon, there were zombie-like citizens stalking me in hordes; wave after wave of them trying to track and kill me, wherever I went. At first, they were unarmed, and I did the best I could to hold them off, with my bare hands. But it wasn't long before I saw them carrying around guns and other weapons. I soon knew that I couldn't just stick around and stand my ground. I was going to have to survive, rather than fight them off. I was now on the run, sprinting through back yards and alleys and parks, etc. The entire city had descended into chaos, and people were fighting these infected strangers at every corner. There were a few weapons strewn about the grounds, but soon there was someone right on my heels, blasting away at me with a shotgun. I was frantically ducking and dodging the buckshot, while continuing to run as fast as I could. I could almost swear that some of the pellets hit me in the back, but I'm not quite sure. It didn't hurt, it was just kind of like someone throwing pebbles at me. I still kept running as fast as my feet would carry me, though. 

At one point, I came across a hatchet that was lying on the ground. Hardly breaking stride, I reached down and yanked the weapon up into my hand. There were a few of the "infected" in my path, and I just completely annihilated them with the hatchet, hacking away at them with a complete disregard for the fact that these..._things_...used to be human. Still being followed by the man with the shotgun, and ran around a corner and doubled-back, waiting for him to come around the corner behind me. When he appeared, a launched the hatchet at him like a throwing axe, but missed him by a foot or so. After the failed attempt, I was on the run again. I rounded another corner and - as if from nowhere - I suddenly had another hatchet in my hand. Hiding against the wall, I waited until he rounded this corner and then tried again, flipping the hatchet end over end, toward him. And again, I missed, the hatchet flying right passed his head. Unphased, the man raised the shotgun up in my direction. Just as I dove to one side, my eyes caught sight of a rifle that was lying on the ground. The crazed man fired, missing me when I dropped into a tuck and roll, swiping the rifle up from the grass and rotating to a stop on one knee. I took aim and fired repeatedly, blowing the murderous man/creature away.

That's all I remember



*04/24/2010
Fragment:*
All I remember was something about hooking up with two girls, over a period of time. The first girl I had been with turned out to be a serial killer...and a _jealous_ one, at that. After she found out about the new girl I was messing with, she somehow held us both captive. In a jealous rage - and in order to exact her revenge - she forced me to watch her mutilate the new girl I was seeing, with a chainsaw. It was pretty fucking horrible.  ::?: 



*04/26/2010
Fragment:*
I was a part of a massive war on top of a mountain (or volcano?) peak that protruded from the ocean. The inside of the mountain was hollow, and my team's headquarters was actually located inside. During the battle, I became lucid. I was enjoying the scenario far too much to change it, though, and just kept fighting, now using lucid powers instead of just guns and hand-to-hand. I was doing a lot of flying around and "powering up", as if I was a DBZ character, just completely wrecking the opposition. Every now and then, we'd dive under water, at the base of the volcano, and swim up into the middle of it. Inside, we would get out of the water and be in the bowels of our high-tech base, surrounded by gadgets and vehicles of all kinds. 

That's pretty much all I remember of this one.

----------


## BigFan

Very impressive dreams and very nice lucid about the gryphon. Must have been fun to be swung around. One thing though, kinda surprised that you can only recall a dream a night. Having said that, they are very interesting dreams and you have excellent memory  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Very impressive dreams and very nice lucid about the gryphon. Must have been fun to be swung around. One thing though, kinda surprised that you can only recall a dream a night. Having said that, they are very interesting dreams and you have excellent memory



Hey, thanks, BigFan!
Yeah, the gryphon lucid was great.  :vicious: 

And there are many times when I can remember more than one dream a night. (I've been upwards of 7 or 8 in a night, before.) It's just that lately I haven't been getting very much sleep, so I haven't really been getting into my later REM periods like I do when I'm well rested. I still have a lot of updating to do, from my notes, but there's been at least one night, this month, when I've remembered 3 or 4 dreams.  :smiley: 

Though I don't really have too many _nights'_ worth of dreams for this month, so I should be all updated soon.

----------


## LucidAtmosphere

Seriously, very good dream recall.  How long did the first dream last? Sounds like it lasted awhile.

----------


## leo

hi lucid, dont know if you mean my city dream or someone elses message, i find everytime i l.d when i wake up its virtually always 30 mins. later
when i was wandering around the city it seemed like quite a long time, in the dream i was starting to get quite bored, the one thing that made it enjoyable was getting really good at flying, i can turn a corner like grand prix driver

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Seriously, very good dream recall.  How long did the first dream last? Sounds like it lasted awhile.







> hi lucid, dont know if you mean my city dream or someone elses message, i find everytime i l.d when i wake up its virtually always 30 mins. later
> when i was wandering around the city it seemed like quite a long time, in the dream i was starting to get quite bored, the one thing that made it enjoyable was getting really good at flying, i can turn a corner like grand prix driver



Ok, I'm confused at this.  ::wtf:: 

You _were_ talking to me, right, Atmosphere?  :Thinking: 

And here is the first of May's dreams. Kind of an example of remembering more than one dream a night, though all except for the first were tiny fragments:

============================================

*05/03/2010
Dream One:
"Roadkiller"*

I was driving down the highway, and it started pouring out. There was a car beside us, but it was somehow driving sideways - basically hydroplaning down the lane. I pulled off the ramp and went driving through the city for a while. There was some strange scenario going on, but I don't really remember what it was. Later, though, I came to realized that I was being stalked by Jason Voorhees. He was just kind of showing up, wherever I (We) was. It was late at night, and I was outside a friend's house, talking to some girl. Jason just storms into the picture, and we both scattered. He was closest to her though, and grabbed hold of her, lifting her up into the air and dropping her halfway down into a dumpster. She landed on her stomach, with her legs dangling on the outside, and Jason reached up and grabbed the lid, smashing it down on top of her back to pin her in place. He then turned toward me and started advancing.

I sprinted to my truck, nearby, and climbed inside. In typical, horror movie fashion - my truck wouldn't start. I kept turning the key over, but the engine continuously whirred and died out. I looked out the window and could see Jason approaching my side. He reached out and threw open my door, just as I gave the key a final turn and the truck started. He reached in for me and I took off down the street, looking back in my rearview mirror. Jason apparently had a big rig truck that he was climbing into, preparing to chase me down, but I wasn't planning on giving him time to catch up. Hauling ass down the road, a light switch suddenly came on in the back of my mind. I realized I was dreaming! Immediately, I slammed on the brakes and spun the truck to a 180 degree stop, in the middle of the street, facing the opposite way. I threw it in gear and sped back toward the house, looking for Jason so that I could exact a little lucid revenge. I never ended up finding him, though.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I was doing an interview with Jayden Smith, talking about the new _Karate Kid_ movie.


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
The only thing I remember is seeing someone standing at a chalkboard and writing the "One, two, Freddy's coming for you..." song. I woke up shortly after that.


*Dream (Frag) Four:*
Fell back asleep and saw the same image, of someone writing the Freddy song on the chalkboard. Became a bit lucid at the sight of it and woke myself up.

----------


## BigFan

> Hey, thanks, BigFan!
> Yeah, the gryphon lucid was great. 
> 
> And there are many times when I can remember more than one dream a night. (I've been upwards of 7 or 8 in a night, before.) It's just that lately I haven't been getting very much sleep, so I haven't really been getting into my later REM periods like I do when I'm well rested. I still have a lot of updating to do, from my notes, but there's been at least one night, this month, when I've remembered 3 or 4 dreams. 
> 
> Though I don't really have too many _nights'_ worth of dreams for this month, so I should be all updated soon.



In my case, I find that if I focus and get enough sleep, I can usually get one dream a night, but, in some cases they are fragments, but, your dreams are somewhat detailed. Curious, did you do something other than the norm for dream recall? The norm being notebook with pen near bed, stay in same position, close eyes and focus, etc....  :smiley:  Stress can really mess up dream recall and I think it's what is messing up my recall as well  :tongue2:  Also, are your lucids mostly awarness type or do you actually do RCs because it seems like the first?  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> In my case, I find that if I focus and get enough sleep, I can usually get one dream a night, but, in some cases they are fragments, but, your dreams are somewhat detailed. Curious, did you do something other than the norm for dream recall? The norm being notebook with pen near bed, stay in same position, close eyes and focus, etc....  Stress can really mess up dream recall and I think it's what is messing up my recall as well  Also, are your lucids mostly awarness type or do you actually do RCs because it seems like the first?



Honestly, I'm not sure if I do anything out of the ordinary, when it comes to recall. I've always been into my dreams, so I've always had somewhat decent recall. Lately, the most important thing I think I've done is to take notes (instead of trying to write out an entire dream, in one shot). As soon as I wake up, I go to my computer and start going through the dream in chronological order, as quickly as I can. I just write down keywords to help me remember situations. That way, I can get as much of the timeline as I can, before going back and looking at the keywords, and retaining all of the details surrounding that keyword.  Sometimes, I'm left with keywords that I can't even remember enough about to put into context, but at least I still have those words to remind me of something that happened, whether or not I actually remember it by the time I write the dream out in full.

When it comes to lucid dreams, I've started going over the events of the dream, while still dreaming. (When I can remember to, anyway.) If I've been lucid for a while, I like to stop and just kind of recount the events of the dream so far - just so I can jog my memory a bit, so that I don't passively let everything slip away, by the time I wake. I'll literally stop whatever I'm doing and stand in one spot, going over the events of the dream, "in my head", like a grocery list. Then I'll continue on with whatever I'm doing. I feel this helps me remember the dream a lot better. 

And most of my lucids are DILDs. I've never really been disciplined enough to keep up with reality checks (though I do them every now and then), but I'm fortunate enough to have always had off-the-wall, usually very intense dreams, so I got used to recognizing a nightmare as a nightmare, and taught myself to question whether almost any intense situation is a dream or reality. I can experience a lot of crazy, fantasy-type stuff in my dreams and not gain lucidity, but - a lot of the time - if there is something dangerous or life-threatening going on, I'll question my state of consciousness, and realize that I'm dreaming.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/06/2010
Dream (Frag) One:*
I was watching TV with mom, in an unfamiliar house that had 3 TV's in the living room. There was a (approx) 30-something inch TV at the front of the room; a smaller screen, which stood a few feet away from that one; and a huge, 100-or-so inch screen on the ceiling. I was lying on the floor, on my back, looking up at the big screen. Can't remember what I was watching, though.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
Was riding my old dirtbike, in the trails that seemed to be the ones behind my present house.


*Dream (Frag) Three:*
I was at a party and had gotten done having sex with one woman. Some time later, another woman came up to me and was talking to me like I knew her, but I apparently had no idea who she was. She told me that I'd had sex with her too, a short while ago, but that I probably didn't remember because I was on Xanax at the time.


*Dream (Frag) Four:*
Cierra and I were in a store together. We were leaving, her mom had called on my phone, but instead of the cellphone I have now, it was one of those old, brick-sized cellphones from the '80s-'90s. While we were walking out to the parking lot, she talked for a little while. Then, when she got done - as if it were standard procedure for hanging up a cellphone - she says "ok, bye," and then chucks the phone at the ground. I was pretty shocked (and upset) by that, so I scolded her a bit and had her pick it back up.

She picked it up and immediately dialed 911 (which I saw her do, and she actually dialed "199", but it worked, just the same). She started to say something, but I grabbed the phone from her and I tried to tell dispatch that there was no emergency and that my daughter was just playing with the phone, dialing 911 by accident. The guy who was working said that it was still necessary for them to send someone out to our location - since there was a child involved - to make sure everything was already. So, we had to sit around and wait for the police to show up, and I was pretty pissed at that as well.



*05/14/2010
"Night Owls"*

MJ (who had just left my house, before I went to sleep IRL) came back over. Todd (who'd come over earlier, and left a short while before MJ came by), was with her. Apparently they had passed each other on the street, and somehow discovered that they both knew me. It was like 5AM, but MJ had decided to come back and hang out for a while longer, since we were going to be up for a while. We went outside to talk for a bit, and my mom came to the kitchen window and looked at us like we were disturbing her sleep. I just kind of waved her off, and we went inside. 

Later, they were leaving, and I was walking back inside, after walking them out. My entrance/exit on my side of the house goes through my bathroom, and when I passed the shower, I heard a sound coming from inside. I couldn't tell what it was, but almost sounded like a whimper. I poked my head inside the shower curtain and looked down. There was an unknown kid, maybe about 7 years old, looking up at me. I asked him just what the hell he was doing, hiding in my shower, and he said he was lost. Apparently, he was dropped off here by someone he wasn't familiar with, and had no idea where he was. I was just about to call the police to report a missing child, when my buddy Josh shows up at my door, wanting to hang out. At this time, it was like 6AM, and I had a more pressing issue to attend to. I stood outside with him for just a few minutes, but then - tired and agitated - I just pretty much said "screw this" and turned around and walked back inside without even telling Josh to go home. Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Still in the Keys, on vacation. This is just a temporary post of notes from last night, so I don't forget it all. I'll be back in town tomorrow night...)


*Spoiler* for _Notes for 05/31/2010_: 



05/31/2010 (Notes)
-Some room with traps on the walls and floors. Face-hugger aliens scurrying around.
-Being out on the streets and then getting confronted by a ghost of a woman with no eyes. Looked kinda like the witch from SLeepy Hollow. Pretty much popping up wherever I went. Was told later by some girl that JVL died the previous night. Looking up information on her death and saw that she had her eyes stabbed out.
-HEaring gunshots outside the house. Went out and saw a gunfight between a group of thugs on the street. Got mom's gun out of the drawer and went out on the balcony with it, just in case. Guy saw me with it and they all came up to the house to start trouble. Defused it and got away with it.
-Huge argument with Todd over $20.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(More notes...)


*Spoiler* for _Notes for 06/01/2010_: 



06/01/2010 (Notes)
-Out in the middle of nowhere with a few people came across a facility and stopped to see if they had a bathroom. Run by Nazis or something. Went in and was passing all of these operating tables. Looked on one counter and saw a human brain. Immediately turned around to leave. They all went on alert and tried to stop me/us. Huge fight. I became lucid, while trying to run away. Went back into the fight, kicking ass. Tried to throw ki blasts but couldn't get them to manifest. They released some mutant animal. Really disgusting-looking. I guess guy was transforming into it, because he pulled up in a car, and then busted out through the windshield as this enormous, skinless, dog-faced beast that looked like he was surgically stitched together or something. Tried pyro blasts, hit it in the face once. Not sure how I/we beat it, but it was really gory. Dragging the lower half of its body. Another beast came out, looked more like a conventional werewolf. I transformed into one and brawled with it. Very agile and powerful. Killed it. Lost lucidity.
-Another dream I believe. Was still a werewolf that could change at will. Was part of a community of shape-shifters. Lived in an amazing castle with a view, and were at war with other shapeshifters. We had relationships in time of piece. I remember seeing one of my allies run off with some girl he wasn't necessarily supposed to be with (tho I don't remember why) and just grinning at them from afar, yelling out to them not to get caught. Later, castle was invaded. We all transformed and went to war. Really awesome battle.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*Sigh* 
...Fighting off _horrible_ recall, lately. Been left with nothing but an overall "feel" of what my dreams have been about, but nothing really in detail. I'll try to at least get caught up with my past dreams, over the weekend. Hopefully, I'll start getting some of my recall back...  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Aight, it's been a minute, but I'm back and playing catch-up...

===============================================

*05/17/2010* (Notes)
(Don't remember any of this enough to write it out, so I'm just going to post the notes.)
Some kind of supernatural murder/mystery kind of thing. Lots of fighting. Loooooooooong lucid that stayed with me after I woke up briefly. Kept looking at my hands and had fingers missing, or they were worn down to nubs. Can't remember what the hell actually happened in the dream, though. Remember falling back to prove lucidity, and floating just inches above the ground. Also I picked up a couple of people with TK. Going through hallways and entering a room.



*05/19/2010
Dream One:
"Over-protection"*

I was with some girl, and another couple - and we were all staying in a hotel. The girl and I never had sex, but we were all over each other, all night. The next morning came, and we immediately found ourselves on the run. Apparently, I wasn't supposed to be seeing this girl. Her father was a very 'influential' man, and had sent hired guns to bring her back from me. They'd burst into the room, and we had just barely been able to give them the slip, running through the hallways and dashing down the steps. We'd apparently been doing this for some time, and I was beginning to feel that it was only a matter of time before her Dad's men eventually stopped us. In the stairwell, a couple of shots rang out, but none of them hit me. We'd gotten downstairs and were just about to make our way outside. These men were coming in from all angles, and there was a good number of them. Right then, as if on cue, I realized I was dreaming, and that these guys were no threat to me. Immediately, I stopped running. 

I turned around and briskly stalked toward the men who had gathered together - closing in. I started taunting them - daring them to come at me. For a little reassurance, I repeated to myself that this "was only a dream," a couple of times, under my breath. The men were completely shocked. They looked at me, and looked around at each other, neither of them knowing what to do. They'd been chasing us all this time, relentlessly, and in turning from prey to predator, I had completely shut down their machine. Nobody wanted a piece, even though they were all armed, and I wasn't.

The dream skipped ahead, and not only was I no longer lucid, but I was no longer myself at all. I was some random person at a formal function of some sort, and surrounded by miltary personnel in suits and dress blues. It seems the parents of the girl that I (my original self) was with had bought off the military. They were all toasting to themselves, and discussing my apparent demise. They were laughing at the "insane" way that I had walked back up toward them, and challenged them all. While they were discussing the events, I actually began remembering them. I remembered everything that had happened to my old self. I remembered that I was dreaming.

All I could think about was how hilarious this was. They were sitting here, kissing their own asses at having killed me, not knowing that I was actually right here in the room with them. I stood up, out of my seat, and promptly jumped up on the table, in the center of the room, attracting everyone's attention. Then, I made an announcement that I was that same guy that they were talking about. I explained that I had switched bodies, and was just dropping in on them, to listen to them gloat about their false victory. Once again, everyone was instantly terrified. I started taunting them once again, daring them to try to take me down. As if by instinct, those of the audience members who were soldiers (though still out of uniform) took formations, and drew whatever firearms they had. Completely full of myself, I stepped down off the table and strolled over to them at random, disarming them with some textbook - only slightly painful - grapples, stripping the last guy of his gun and hanging onto it, myself. I spun the gun around the room and told them that I was going to kill each and every one of them - taking the moment to look at my free hand and stabilize the dream. My fingers were gone - worn down to the numbs, beneath the first joints. 

I probably should have taken longer to stare at my hand, because I didn't exactly bring the dream into great clarity, before a single person suddenly bolted for the door. Without hesitation, I slung my arm in his direction and shot him in the back. He went down hard, and the entire room erupted in panic. 

Unfortunately, the dream completely unravelled here, and I don't think there was anything after this.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
At someone's house with a bunch of friends. One of them was a "genius." He was making weapons for all of us, just out of random shit he had lying around. He made me a light-saber type of weapon that worked with just a really hot jet, instead of photons/plasma.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/20/2010
"Mistaken Identity"*

I was going out to a pub crawl type of thing with Tiff and some others. Dunno where exactly we were, but we were far from home, and driving my mom's Sentra. I was "myself", in the normal sense - but the only thing different was that I was an off-duty cop. There was also a shotgun strapped to the console of the car, as if we were in a police cruiser. When we got to wherever it was we were going, we split up to go and get something to eat. There was another car in my group, and they were in front of me when I went through a drive through. For some reason, I kept forgetting to order at the speaker, and drove through the drive thru like 3 times, because I couldn't remember to order. Finally, I ended up just driving up to the window and ordering there.

Suddenly I was standing at the counter, inside the restaurant. I just sort of transitioned there. There were these crazy, edgy commercials playing on the screens around the room, and they were hilarious. I realized it was getting late and we had to leave. After getting my phone, I remembered that I didn't get any ketchup packets. Not wanting to take the time to walk back to the counter, I just grabbed some off of someone else's table, which had been left behind. A girl that worked there saw me take them, and just gave me some fresh ones.

I walked out of the restaurant as it was closing, looking around for the car. It wasn't in the place I remembered parking it (even though I don't remember parking it, at all). After walking a little while, we came upon a Sentra like mom's, but the tire was absolutly destroyed, and was obviously undrivable. I tried the door and the dome light came on, inside. I could tell that this wasn't my mom's car. I got a text from Tiff asking where I was, and I kept looking for mom's car. At the far side of the lot, I saw a girl changing her tire. There were a lot of trees around, so I moved closer to that side of the parking lot, to see if mom's car was around. On my way over there, an unfamiliar little girl came out of nowhere, and walked passed me. She had to be about 7. I glanced back at her, and couldn't help but wonder where this kid's parents were. She was just wandering the parking lot by herself, and didn't seem to be associated with the older woman who was still a few dozen yards away.

Suddenly, a bright, white, spot light blasted me from above, followed by the low-end clapping of a helicopter rotor. An brigade of cops rushed in from everywhere. Apparently, they were looking for a pedophile in the area, and my simply having walked passed this little girl and looked back at her, triggered them into thinking I was their man. A couple of cops ran up to me, wasting no time and immediately spraying me in the face with a can of mace. I felt to the ground, clutching my face and _burning_ (and it's been a while since the dream though, so I can't really remember how intense the pain actually was).

While I was on the ground, the cops got word that they had just ambushed the wrong guy. I could only lay there on the concrete, trying get the horrible burning out of my nose and eyes. The dream ended shortly after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/25/2010
"Web-Swinging and Giant Robots"*

I was web-swinging through a city, though I still myself, and not Spider-Man. When not swinging on the webs, I did a lot of manuvering like the character in Prototype - running up walls and diving for long distances and whatnot. Soon enough, there was a large battle going on, and my allies and I were trying to stop some sort of organization/corporation. They had control of these massive "super-creatures" that I believe were robotic, rather than organic - but I'm not exactly certain of that. The battle was intense, though. I remember periods of being knocked into skyscraper windows, rolling and dashing across the office floors to gain a better position, and then crashing out through the windows on the other side. Still hundreds of feet above street level, I'd web-swing to a higher point, keeping myself around the head of the beast I was helping to take down. 




*05/27/2010
"Freddy's Up to His Old Tricks Again"*

I was with some girl I didn't recognize, but it was obvious that we were a couple. There was some dude who was a friend of ours, and I believe we all shared a house together. Freddy just suddenly came on the scene by killing the girl, though I can't remember how he did it. After that, he just kept coming after me, wherever I went, making his presence known by causing some supernatural occurrence. All of that is a bit of a blur, though, but I went from place to place, just narrowling escaping his trademark attacks.

Later, I was in either a school, or a police station, at night. I don't remember what I was doing in there, but I found myself in a small room, with a body bag lying on the floor. I knew that, inside that body bag, was my dead girl's body. And I _knew_ - from having seen the NoES movies - that body was about to come alive and find it's way out of the bag. No sooner did I think this, than the bag - set in the middle of the room, between myself and the only door - began to stir and writhe around. Not wanting to see _any_ of whatever was going to happen next, I dashed toward a corner of the room, and crawled my way up and out, through a window, and into the parking lot. 

There was a lot more that went on, around here, but my recollection of it is really fuzzy (and my notes are pretty weak, here, actually.  ::?: ). I do remember being on a rocky bike trail, somewhere high. I wouldn't say they were mountains, but definitely stone hills with a lot of loose gravel around them. The guy in the lead went over a path which set on top of - what I felt was - a very "suspiciously"-placed boulder. When the shirtless guy went over the pathway, the rock slipped out from under him, and he fell to one side, tumbling down dozens of feet of jagged rock. After flipping and bouncing and crashing his way down the incline, he careened over a vertical edge and fell toward the earth. My perspective then changed and I saw the guy falling from a different angle. I saw the ground beneath him, and in that last moment before he smacked against it, the stone and grass twisted, contorting itself, as if by magic, and turning into the perfect, rocky depiction of Freddy's grinning face. The falling man, instead of crunching down onto the hard stone, fell into the waiting mouth, and Freddy swallowed him whole. 

At some other time, I was in a two-story house, and I was trapped in a room upstairs. The room had caught fire, which was Freddy's doing, and the flames were blocking my path to the door. So, again, the only way to escape was through the window (which, now that I think of it, was just like the scene in Final Destination - dunno which one - where the kid had to escape his burning apartment). The last thing I remember is running down a really rickety staircase, and then out along the street.



*05/28/2010
"Bacon"*

I was with Todd, who was driving like a maniac - going up on curbs and all in the grass and shit. I was in the back, and there was someone else in the passenger seat. Dunno who. We ended up passing a cop, who seemed to come out of nowhere, and Todd tries his best to correct himself and drive straight. After riding for a few more feet, I looked back and didn't see the cop chasing us, feeling a bit of relief. I knew that I had weed in my pocket and that the last thing we needed was to be pulled over. Later, though, again, the cop seems to come out of nowhere, flashing his lights and attempting to pull us over. Todd acts as if he's pulling to the side, slowing down, but he continues to drive forward - playing it off as if he just can't find a suitable spot to pull over. He goes on for about another mile, and finally pulls into my old neighborhood. He takes his time turning around, to maneuver into a parking space - rather nonchalantly - and I quickly eat the weed and tear up the bag. When we finally stop, the cop is _irate_, and he's screaming his head off at us for being so passive about pulling over. When he demanded our IDs, I realized that I didn't have mine, and this pissed him off even more. Surprisingly enough, though, he ended up letting me go, and went back over to talk to Todd. (Not to jinx myself, but I actually have amazing luck with cops, IRL, and most of my friends hate me for it. Lol.)

----------


## Queen Zukin

> *05/25/2010
> "Web-Swinging and Giant Robots"*



That sounds like so much fun omg!!!  ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That sounds like so much fun omg!!!



Hahahaha. It was!!  :vicious: 

=============


*06/22/2010
Fragment*
There was a portal which led to some other time/dimension which looked much like the world we live in. My friends and I were at the mall, and somehow ended up finding over $100,000. We tried to get it out of the mall and, for some reason, a few of my friends didn't want to leave. There was a huge showdown with the cops (which I don't remember), and at some point - my notes say - I ended up gaining brief lucidity. I was able to rewind the situation and start it over. This time, we had found diamonds instead of money, and we were trying to get those home. There was a big ordeal where the portal we had found began sucking the diamonds in, and we were trying to hold onto them, while they were getting ripped out of the bag by the vortex.



*06/24/2010
Fragment*
I was in an apartnment complex, and being chased around, like I was playing GTA. I could see blips of all guys coming after me, "on screen".



*06/25/2010
Framgent*
I was at some huge movie theater, which was more a mixture between a movie theater and nightclub. For I while, I just went walking around through each of the cinemas/dance floors.


And here are the notes, for the next set of dreams; for anyone who wants to read them before I get a chance to write them out. I also have some written on paper, so this isn't actually the full set.

*Spoiler* for _Preview_: 




07/02/2010
Skating with Josh on the street. Had a pair of my extra roller blades. Went to someone's house. A friend of ours. Walked in - there were like 4 of us. He was sick, but his mom was up and about. Dude called me and asked me to get him some medicine. Was directing me to where it was, but I couldn't find it. Later.
-Crazy scenario where I had a son. Son was kidnapped, practically from under my nose. Kid's mom was with me. High speed chase after the car that I saw him speed away in. Driving the SHIT out of my truck, drifting and all, trying to stay behind car. Kid's mom was just having fun, saying "weeeee" and whatnot. Got to the end of a dock area. Boy was dropped off, and car went to the end, by the water. Stopped and told babymomma to get the boy. The boy was playing with another kid. She got out and went to get him. Was having "trouble" catching him. Going really slow. Didn't look like she was trying at all. I was getting pissed, and she was acting like she was trying. Older guy in other car drove up behind me. BMomma pushed son out in front of car and he was intentionally run over. WTF? I was set-up. Momma had organized the kidnapping, to kill me and son. Guy got out of car and shot me with silenced pistol. I went down. Shot me again. And again. Just kept feeling tacks all over me. I kept fighting off dying. Looked up at the sky, on the ground. Came up and shot me in the head. Died and was now a woman avenging my own death. Arsenal. Drove to dock. Like 20 guys. Completely slaughtered them all. 3rd person. Did graceful back walk-over, under guy's bullets. Jumped on hood of 1 getaway car. Cracked windshield so they couldn't see. Jumped down and put shotgun to driver's face. Shot through him and killed passenger with same blast. Leader was in final car. Dragged him out and kicked his ass. Tied him loosely to undercarriage. Started car and let it roll around in circle, running him over repeatedly. 
-TSmith being pissed off about my being with MJ at club last night. Calling her all kinds of names and basically hating on her for being white.

07/10/2010
Coaster with C. Jumping tracks and craziness. Running on tracks and around area. Exploring hills. Ran up hill. climbed rest of the way. Flew a bit. Told her we are lcuid dreaming. Played around. Later at home in Cbury. Dad in room. Still lucid. Told him to watch and levitated. Just watched for a minute. Bounced slowly around the room from walls and ceiling. Asked how I was doing it. Told him he wasn't real. Explained whole lucid thing. He couldn't believe it. He started feeling the bed and everything in the room. Levitated bed. He disappeared when bed was back down. Tried to summon him. Couldn't. Tried to summon mike W. Couldn't at first, around a door. But then he was laying down behind me. Back outside. Playing in street with others. Moon was out. Focused and moved it. Turned into the earth. Brought itout of sky and thudded onto street. Everyone: the planet earth. In my truck. Someone was having car trouble, I think it was mike. Asked if I had AAA as tow-truck pulled up. We got out to see what was up. Fire dragon caught eye. Mean, but awesome. Really colorful underneath, but covered in fire. Snake-like body almost. Kept spitting flames at us. Walked up and stood in one of the flames. It was hot. Held out hands and took control of dragon. Quick arm movements. Tied him in a knot. Tried to make mushroom clouds on horizon. Smaller explosions. Kids in field. Thought they were playing at first. Saw cops chasing them. Decided to wait and see what happened. All got closer. Kids drew guns and shot into car. Cop car rolled over by me and crashed. Blood on window. Started trying to remember dream. Ran over events. Something else started to happen but I jumped out, before it got too far.

08/13
In and office setting with windows. A lot happened beforehand, but I forgot it. Became lucid. Walking on walls/ceiling, just messing around. Everyone else in the office started doing their own thing. Conversation with woman about this all being a dream. She recognized it as one without my saying it. Again walking on walls. Standing on vertical wall and talking to someone who was sitting or standing on floor/chair.

08/14
Something about time travel and/or dream time dilation. Was telling someone about the other "time" that I lived for like 40 years, and had a wife and a daughter. Was getting really choked up about it, because I think I "woke up" from that life and it had all been a dream. Something about swimming through a tunnel, to get back to where I needed to be - which was some kind of school campus or something.

08/15/2010
Hanging out with someone. We were at a mall or something. Mel had to work and place was in mall. Family came in starting shit with people. Big guy and his two smaller brothers and their mom. Just started pushing people around and shit. Started getting more and more violent. Came to me and started fucking with me. I started fighting back. Others jumped in. Fought off entire family in small corridor. Sea of people on other side of us from the wall. I would beat them back and they'd disappear into the crowd and then come back around from another angle. Wailing on them with everything I could use as a weapon. They ended up giving up.
- Really complex Inception dream. Don't quite think I was Cobb, but I was a main character, and trying to figure out everything that happened. Story got really confusing and couldn't figure shit out. Everyone was talking about how it was done, and what the end result was. Saying that they used invisibility technology and shapeshifting. At the end, they were trying to show me what was done, and each character showed up in a public bathroom in a different body. I ended up kind of figuring out who was who. Ariadne was in the body of a short, fat old man. Can't really remember who everyone else was. Was lucid for a while, trying to complete the unicorn task. Couldn't make one appear. So a few animals, and tried to make one walk through the front door of the building I was in, but couldn't. Levitated a few things and people to make sure I was dreaming. Didn't last long, though.

08/17/2010
At house. Playing with something caused explosion. Lucid I think? Hiding from mom on roof, flying. Flew away to another place. Fighting going on. Just spectating.Fight turned toward me since I was superhuman. Chasing, flying. web swinging from fast vehicles. Blowing shit up behind m hands. Crab claw that came from ground. Killed beatst. Another. MUCH bigger. Killed beast. Destroyed countless helicopters.

08/18/2010
Out in rocky area. With a few other people and small child. Helping child get across river/gap. Made him track. Went down and face planted. Later, tried to pull him back up and whole case came down. Was tilting over, high in the air. launched baby to land on other side. Injured I think.

08/23/2010
Owen Wilson/Gunslinger. Was practicing moves at first. Swinging gun around with gloves on. A little awkward but was getting it. In a bar at night. Competition with other guy. Shooting glasses with arms crossed on opposite sides/tables. Asked for real challenge. Got out a superball. Bounced it around room. Tried shooting it. Hard at first, but started to get it. Scar on head from something.

08/24/2010
At beach. Idiot with infant son. Flipping him around on floaty pad. Kid falls in water, dad doesn't notice. We scream at him and he grabs kid. Kid obviously drowning. Dad just sits tere. Asked if he new CPR and he said no. Aboutto give it to kid when he started coughing and was ok.
-Telling mom about previous dream.

08/28/2010
Sitting in a chair in a friend's living room, and their dog trying like hell to hump my leg.

----------


## Baron Samedi

It seems like everyone eventually dreams a lot of portals and vortexes. The lucid dream reminds me of a dream a friend told me he had:

Jesus was coming again. A construction crane lowered a big coffin in the sky. Jesus came out, and gave him $100,000 to spend on him and his disabled brother. He's a Buddhist, by the way. LOL

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Jesus was coming again. A construction crane lowered a big coffin in the sky. Jesus came out, and gave him $100,000 to spend on him and his disabled brother. He's a Buddhist, by the way. LOL



Hahaha. Nice! That Jesus; always spreading the love.  ::chuckle:: 
And check this out, Nomad. I would have never expected to have any success with your RPG so soon, but I got lucky enough to get up early, this morning, and be able to try a WBTB!  :vicious: 

================================


*08/29/2010
"Birth of a Djinn"*

(I'm going to go back to some of the other dreams, but I'm amazed that I was able to succeed in this lucid "mission", so soon after reading WakingNomad's Serial Dream RPG thread. So I just had to hurry up and write this one out. I just wish I was able to remember some more of the details. I got up at about 5am and browsed Dream Views a bit, reminding myself to try for Nomad's first mission. In the past, I haven't had much luck with RPG-type tasks (of which my journal constantly reminds me  :tongue2: ), but, amazingly, this one came pretty easily.

I believe I was in my old high school cafeteria. There had been a bit going on, before this point, but I don't remember very much at all. My earliest memory of this dream was becoming lucid, by noticing how unclear and "hazy" things were. I just didn't _feel_ like I was in reality, and I quickly realized this to be because I was in an unstable dream. Immediately, I brought my hands up in front of me, and stared at them, trying to pull together all of the visual detail I could. I had an extra finger on each hand, and each one was loosely attached to the pinky before it, practically webbed. I lowered my hands and looked around, having succeeded in bringing things into more clarity. With almost uncommon ease (for myself, anyway, lol), I quickly remembered my intention to try Nomad's RPG mission. I didn't quite remember every detail of his scenario, but I remembered that I had to be walking on a path through the woods, and look at myself in a mirror. Judging by where I was, though, there wasn't a wooded area anywhere near me.

I began to float through the school hallways, hovering in a standing position, as if my feet were still on the floor. After a while, I began to lose patience, getting the feeling that I wasn't any closer to finding an exit than when I started, so I tried some scene changing. Figuring that spinning would likely cause me to wake up, I closed my eyes lightly, and thought of the woods. When I opened them, I was in another setting (which I can't really remember), but it was definitely not a wooded path. I tried at least once or twice more, with no success. Then, I opened them again to find myself standing in some grass in a field. A bit closer to the woods than any of my other attempts, I imagined that, once I turned to the left, I would be in the middle of the woods. I spun to the left, and after a short blur of my vision, I saw that I was, indeed, standing in the middle of the woods, on a fairly wide path which ran through the cluster of trees around me. 

The next thing I remembered was that I had to look at myself in a mirror, and wondered how I would get my hands on one. Ironically, I didn't even think about just turning around, to have one in front of me. Instead, I thought about the way I'd created a door, in my _Water Dragon_ dream, and decided to do something similar. I put my hands in front of me, as if I was holding a single point in space with the index fingers and thumbs of both my hands. I then pulled my hands apart, horizontally, creating a thin line which stretched between the two hands. Once it was a few inches wide, I then spread my index fingers away from their respective thumbs, expanding what was once a thin line, into an empty box (or "frame") between my fingers. The geometric shape sat there between my fingers, as if I were holding a transparent credit card between my hands. Then, considering this to be the back side of the mirror, I then twisted my fingers so the box flipped around, vertically. It was like I had actually cut out a square, in my field of view, and then flipped everything inside that square - trees and all - around like a card. On the other side was a perfect little mirror, which I held up to my face, remembering that I had chosen a Djinn as my character for the game. I saw a hazy, obscure version of myself staring back at me. I couldn't really make out all the details, but it looked incredibly plain - just my regular self. 

A little bored with this rendition of my character, I lowered the mirror away from my face. Clearing my mind and just hoping for something a little more interesting - yet trying not to consciously influence the outcome - I looked back into the mirror. This picture was much clearer. It was still me, but I was shirtless, and had thick, short, brownish/reddish hair which sat wildly, on top of my head. Two pointy little bumps of my skull sat above my eyebrows; a modest set of horns, which hadn't quite broken through the skin. I grinned at myself, which seemed quite humorously wicked. Overall, I figured my Djinn to be quite a handsome devil, so I was satisfied. Something happened, at this point, where my reflection began to take on a life of its own. This part is really fragmented, but I remember getting into an altercation with my reflection, and we started pushing/pulling on each other, like the shoving match we had in my last dream where I saw my reflection. I don't remember if I grabbed him and pulled him out of the mirror, or he grabbed me and pulled me into the mirror, but we were suddenly on the same plane, rolling around on the wooded path and trying to gain advantage over the other. Don't remember the outcome of that, though.

Later, I was back into open an open field. There were a few people milling around, and a lake nearby. On the lake, I saw an abandoned little boat struggling to stay afloat. I levitated myself and flew over to it, landing on top of it, feeling like taking a little explorative ride around this enormous lake. The boat was a small, blue motorboat with no motor. So, I took hold of the boat, telekinetically, and pushed it around the lake with my mind. Every now and then, I wondered if I would come across any of my usual sea monsters, but I was feeling a real sense of empowerment, in being my new Djinn character, and I honestly didn't care what I encountered, because I felt that I could take on anything.

I know there was so much more than happened, after this. I distinctly remember stopping somewhere and running back over the events of the dream in my mind, and trying to recall them before I woke up, which is what I usually do during long lucids. But, sooner or later the dream ended. I think a lot of time must had passed between the dream and the time I actually woke. Otherwise, I think I would have remembered a lot more than I did. I was only concerned with retaining the lucid portion, though, and I'm happy to have recalled as much as I had.

(I plan on either drawing, modeling, or photoshopping a rendition of what my Djinn/self looked like in the dream, when I have the time.  ::content:: )

----------


## Baron Samedi

That is a badass dream. Thank you for joining the dream-game!

----------


## Twoshadows

That was an awesome dream, O. Good job getting to the woods, making your mirror, and seeing your character. Your dreams are always so cool.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, you two!  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/02/2010
Dream (Frag) One:*
I had an extra pair of roller blades (that I don't really have in waking life), and I was letting Josh use them, so we could skate around the street. We ended up going to a friend's house. When we walked in, there were 2 or 3 other people there. Our friend - who we'd gone to visit - was sick in bed, but his mom was up and about. From his room, my sick friend called my cellphone, and asked me to find him some medicine. He was trying to give me directions to the medicine, but I couldn't find it.


*Dream Two:
"A Woman Scorned"*

In this dream, I had a son who was maybe about 6 years old. I don't remember exactly how it happened, but my son wound up getting kidnapped, practically from right under my nose. His mother (who was the real mother of my daughter, in waking life) was with me, and we were able to catch sight of the kidnappers as they sped away, and hopped into my truck to chase after them. There was a high-speed chase on the highway, and I was driving my truck like I had never driven it before, drifting around corners and weaving in and out, through traffic, trying to stay on the kidnappers' tail. Ironically, my son's mom didn't seem very concerned with the whole chase. Apparently, she was having the time of her life, during the chase, yelling out "wheeeee!!!" and whatnot, enjoying the ride. We wound up at a marina, and I saw the boy get dropped off near what I can only guess was a boathouse, the car then speeding off toward the end of the pier, as if it were going to jump into the water. When I passed the boathouse, I told my baby's momma to jump out and grab the boy, who was now playing with some other kid, inside the open cargo bay. She got out and went to get him, but he seemed to be unharmed, and actually giving her a hard time in catching him. After a moment, I noticed that he wasn't giving her as hard a time as she was letting on. She was going really slow, and just _acting_ like she couldn't get her hands on him, but I could clearly tell that she just wasn't trying at all. I was getting pissed at her lack of effort, and yelling at her to hurry up and just grab him, getting out of the car, myself. 

Suddenly, the guy who had kidnapped the boy, and driven down the end of the dock, pulled up beside me. Upon his approach, my son's mom quickly grabbed the boy and pushed him out in front of the approaching car, causing our son to get run over by the man's car. I was struck by shock, immediately aware that she had done it on purpose. Our son was now dead, and I knew that I had been set up, from the beginning. Her wicked grin told me that my son's mom had organized the entire kidnapping, as a rouse to kill me and our son. Sternly, as I sat there in a suspended state of "WTF??", the man in the other car stepped out. He briskly stalked over toward me and raised a silenced pistol, squeezing the trigger and putting a bullet through my chest. I instantly dropped to my knees. Though any fight I might have had in me was now gone, the man granted me no mercy. He pulled the trigger again and again, firing relentlessly into me, from point blank range. I slumped lower to the ground, feeling a  - surprisingly subtle - chorus of pin-pricks all through my torso. Though the bullets weren't all that intense, the oncoming sensation of death was. I fell to my back and looked up at the sky, trying to fight off the impending darkness. However, the unknown man proved himself to be heartlessly thorough, inching closer and letting out one final shot, hitting me square in the forehead. I had been baited into death, and the diabolical duo had succeeded.

Before I had even noticed a moment had passed, I was now in the body of a female vigilante, furiously packing an arsenal of weapons into my car. I drove back to the dock with a vengeance. When I pulled up to the familiar boathouse, I got out of the car and stormed into the place - locked and loaded. There were about 20 guys in the boathouse, and I completely slaughtered them all. Around this point, the dream switched to 3rd person perspective, and I saw myself - as this dark-hair, pony-tailed chick - just going Rambo on these guys. One guy drew a bead on me and, when he opened fire, I did a graceful, backward walk-over - my stomach passing just inches below his bullets. I continued around the room, and made my way over to a getaway car that a few of the thugs were trying to escape in. I jumped onto the hood and cracked the windshield (with my foot, I think. Not sure.), so that they couldn't see. Then I rolled off the hood and aimed my shotgun in through the driver's side window. A single blast punched a hole through the driver's face, and took out his passenger as well. The leader of the group - still the man from the original chase - tried to get away in his own car. I dragged him out of the car, before he could take off, and kicked the shit out of him. I then took a rope and tied him to the undercarriage of his own car, leaving some slack in the rope. I then started the car and (somehow) set it so that the car would drive slowly around in a circle. With the leader tied to the bottom, the car pretty much just rolled in a circle around him, periodically running him over on every pass - as something of an homage to my son. This continued on until even after I was sure the man had been killed. 

Don't remember anything after that.


*Dream (Frag) Three*
All I remember is being with MJ at the comedy club and TSmith was hating on her, for being my girlfriend. She was calling MJ all kinds of names and slinging mad insults at her - most of them racist.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/10/2010
"Fire-Breathing Fire"*

From my earliest memory of this dream, I was lucid. I was on some _crraaaaazzzzyy_, roller-coaster type of track, with Cierra. The coaster had no cars, and we were actually running on the tracks and around the areas that the tracks had connected to one another. Surrounding the pillars of mountains and concrete structures, stretched an endless, blue ocean, and the tracks we were running on were apparently suspended over the water by nothing. We ran on these thin rails with breakneck, video game-like speed, zipping around corners and up hills. I held her hand, and she followed close behind me. Sometimes we would jump off the tracks, without breaking stride, and run around, exploring the hills and buildings, before jumping back onto the tracks and continuing on our way. At different intervals, our tracks would sometimes come to a break, and we'd have to jump onto parallel tracks, to avoid falling into the infinite ocean below us. It all felt very _Sonic the Hedgehog_-ish. She was in awe of the whole thing, and wondered how we were able to do this. I told her that we were lucid dreaming, but didn't go into her being a DC. I don't believe it really crossed my mind.

My recall skips ahead, and I'm back at my old home in Canterbury, still lucid. I walked into the room which used to be my parents', and my dad was in there. I told him to check me out, and I started levitating in front of him. He just watched for a moment, and I bounced slowly around the room, from walls to ceiling and floor, as if I was filled with helium - lightly pushing my hands off the ceiling to make myself float down, the other way. He asked how I was doing it, and I explained the whole lucid thing to him, even going so far as to tell him about how he wasn't real, and was just a DC - which I hadn't done with Cierra. He was just in awe, and started rubbing his hands all over everything in the room - from the bed to the dresser and back again. When he sat down on the bed, I focused my mind on it and levitated it slowly to the ceiling. The bed actually touched flat against the ceiling, and when I lowered it, my dad was nowhere to be found. I tried to turn around and summon him, but he just wouldn't show up. Then, I remembered what had happened, one of the last times I was standing in this room, while lucid. (I had accidentally summoned my old friend, MW, after I had spent the whole dream trying to get rid of him.) So, seeing if I could kick-start my summoning ability by doing something familiar, I tried to summon MW again, by expecting him to just walk around the corner and into the room. No dice. Frustrated, I turned back to look at the room - trying of thinking of something else to do - and, lo and behold, MW was already sitting on the bed, looking at me with this stupid grin as if to say; "You rang?  ::D: " 

Even more frustrated at his comically-defiant entrance, I just smirked at him and turned back around, leading him out of the room. We walked out of the house, through the carport door - by this time, having abandoned my intention to summon my dad again - and there was a bunch of other people playing in the street. The first thing that caught my eye was the moon - being pretty much the only thing in the sky. I focused on the moon and moved it just slightly, testing my control over it. I then concentrated and attempted to turn it into a replica of the Earth. I don't remember what the actual morph looked like, but it was soon a spitting image of our planet. Finally, I yanked on the orb, telekinetically, and pulled it out of the sky. The planet - scaled to about the size of a mini-van, and still glowing as if it were lit by the sun, from within - thudded heavily onto the street and rolled about, between the group of onlookers. They all started playing with it, as if it were a giant medicine ball.

I had left the group, and was now sitting in my truck, in front of my house. Someone parked nearby was having car trouble. I believe it was MW again. He asked me if I had AAA and, as soon as the question left his lips, a tow-truck came pulling up behind us. We got out of our vehicles and began to go over to talk to the toe truck driver, when something caught my eye. I looked over toward the dark backdrop of the bayou behind my old house, and there was a snake-like flame, about the size of a man, dancing toward us from under a tall tree. As it got closer, I could see that it was a dragon. A dragon _made of fire_. It had a snake-like body, which stood up like a cobra - nearly as tall as I was - and was a _mean_ sum'bitch. He was badass, though; made out of a smokeless fire that blazed all around what looked to be a colorfully reflective body, beneath. He kept spitting flames at all of us, and I stepped in the way, standing in one of the flames. I didn't create a shield, as I'd done in my first dragon encounter, but I just stood there and let him breathe fire all over me. To my surprise, it was actually pretty hot, but nothing _too_ intense. Finally, in the middle of his assault, I held up my hands in front of me and took control of the dragon's body, with my mind. Waving my arms a little, to guide the mental movements, I literally tied the dragon's long, serpentine body into a knot, as if he were some big, flaming balloon animal. I then flicked my head in one direction and threw the dragon off to one side, discarding him. 

Looking around, for something else to do, I tried to make some mushroom clouds blast up out of the midnight horizon. Some smaller explosions blasted through the nearby neighborhood, but nothing on the scale of what I was trying to accomplish. Along the ditch, I could see some kids playing out in the field. It looked like they were playing, at least. Then I saw that they were actually running from the police. A squad car had driven up onto the grass and was chasing the kids through the field, heading in my direction. Having nothing more pressing to do with my lucidity, I sat and watched, waiting to see what would happen next. Out of nowhere, now maybe about 50 yards away, the kids all drew pistols and opened fire into the car. The cops didn't even have a chance to react. Riddled with bullets, the squad car kept approaching me, sirens blaring, and cut a sharp turn into the soil. This caused the car to flip over once, passing me and coming to rest on it's rooftop, a couple of feet to my left. I couldn't even see the actual cops inside the wreckage. All I saw was a huge splatter of blood on the windshield, foretelling their fate. (I had been playing GTA, before bed, and that's what the whole ordeal felt like.)

I knew that I would be waking up soon, so I started going over the events of the dream in my mind, recalling as much as I could, before making that transition from dream to waking life. Something else began to happen, in the field, but I decided to pay no attention to it and jump out of the dream, while the recalled events were fresh in my mind.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm always so in awe of you and your lucid dreams. That is just the kind of dream and dream control that I have been wishing for lately. 

I love the whole part about the moon/planet and what you are able to do. And the fire dragon, how cool. I  love the way you stood in the flames. That is something that I have been wanting to do again. I walked through fire once, but it was a long time ago and it wasn't a very big fire. This time I want to step into a fire and see if I can watch my arm be consumed by the fire and them make it grow back. I wonder if I can do that without too much pain.





> I literally tied the dragon's long, serpentine body into a knot, as if he were some big, flaming balloon animal. I then flicked my head in one directly and threw the dragon off to one side, discarding him.



That's too funny. Great way of taking something scary and making it comical. Nice control there.

Anyway...awesome job again, O.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, thanks, TS!  :smiley: 
I loved the part with the moon/planet, too. I especially liked the way it slammed down on the ground, as if it were a solid ball of concrete or something. It was all very surreal. I still don't think I've ever had any success with flying into outer space, but I'm surprised at how easy it was to bring a piece of outer space down to Earth. Hehe.

And the fire dragon was awesome. Even though he saw that I was just standing in the flames, he just kept on trying to burn me. Lol. That would be badass, to allow a part of my body get completely burned away, and then try to grow it back. I have re-attached limbs before, but I don't think I've ever completely grown another one. (Not that I can remember, anyway.) That might be fun to try!  :Thinking:

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah, I have never thought about trying to bring something from outer space back to the Earth. I'll have to try that when I get my lucidity back up and going. And I do want to try to get back out in space too. I found that going through a portal (a mirror in my case) was the way I could get there (otherwise I just couldn't fly high enough).

And let's both try burning ourselves and see if we can grow our bodies back. I've burned other objects and grew them back, but never myself. I think that would be an awsome accomplishment. Challenging and satifying. I need some cool goals to get myself motivated again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Been away for a while, but I'm trying to stay on my DJ a little better than I have been. I'll also be starting up my New DJ soon, with updates from my offline journal (Figured, I'd jump on the bandwagon), so stay tuned for a change of venue!





> Yeah, I have never thought about trying to bring something from outer space back to the Earth. I'll have to try that when I get my lucidity back up and going. And I do want to try to get back out in space too. I found that going through a portal (a mirror in my case) was the way I could get there (otherwise I just couldn't fly high enough).
> 
> And let's both try burning ourselves and see if we can grow our bodies back. I've burned other objects and grew them back, but never myself. I think that would be an awsome accomplishment. Challenging and satifying. I need some cool goals to get myself motivated again.



Yeah, I definitely have that same problem with space. To this day, I don't think i've ever flown straight from the ground, into space. I might have, but I can't remember it, at the time. That fire task sounds awesome, though. Gonna be looking forward to trying that!  ::evil::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Stilltrying to get caught up. Gonna do another installment of dreams, after this one, but I'm also going to go ahead and get started on some of my more recent dreams, in the other DJ section. Will post a link in here, some time.)


*
08/13/2010
"Bored Meeting"*

I was in an office setting, surrounded by a board of suit-wearing colleagues, in a room fitted with a large, oval table and a single row of windows which spanned all four walls. I know that there was much more that went on, in the beginning of this dream, but this is another one where the first thing I can recall - upon waking - is being lucid. The first impulse I had was to play around with gravity. I started walking up the walls and along the ceiling, pretty much just strolling about the room and observing things. The board of DC's got up and started doing their own thing - some of them striking up off-beat conversations with others, and some of them acting like complete children and throwing things around the room at each other. I began to have a conversation to a woman about how this was all a dream, but she was way ahead of me and confirmed that it was, before I even mentioned it. Shortly after talking to her, I remember standing sideways, on one of the vertical walls, and talking to someone who was sitting nearby, on a chair. I was really enjoying the unusual perspective of just standing on a wall as if it were the floor, so close to the actual floor. We just talked for a while, but I don't really remember any of the dialogue, in this dream. 


*08/14/2010
Fragment:*
Don't remember much about this one, but it had something to do with either time travel, or dream-time dilation. I was telling someone about the "other time", in which I'd lived for like 40 years, and had a wife and a daughter. Apparently, this life was now over, and I was getting really choked up, when explaining the whole story to some female. I think I had eventually "woke up" from that life, and came to the realization it had all been a dream. 

Somehow, this scenario got tied into having to swim through some kind of tunnel, which would magically transport me back to where/when I was "supposed" to be. I remember that the tunnel took me onto a school campus, for some reason, but I don't remember anything that happened there.




*08/15/2010
Dream One: 
"MJ's Brothers"*

I was hanging out with someone, and we were either in a mall or some large, similar building. MJ was there, and she had to work - apparently in the "mall" that we were in. M's family showed up, and were just immediately starting shit with people. It wasn't her actual family from waking life, but more like characters "playing" them. There were two small brothers, one _huge_ brother, and their mom, and they were just pushing people around and generally causing ruckus. As time went on, they were seeming to get more and more violent. Before then, they had just been messing with everyone else in the crowd, but now, they'd turned their attention to me. 

One of them began pushing me, and I immediately fought back. The others then tried to manuever into the fight as well. By this time, the mall/whatever building was packed with a _sea_ of people. It was like a standing-room-only crowd at a concert. The three of us were fighting near one wall, and the hundreds of people had us closed in, but were just going on about their business. I was holding my own against this entire family of brothers, though. Lol. At one point, they developed the tactic of slipping into the crowd, once I'd beat them back from me. I would then lose them, visually, and they would rush out from other angles, trying to get the drop on me. 

Somehow coming out on top, I'd pummeled the trio into giving up. Don't remember anything that happened after the right, though.


*Dream Two:
"Forgery"*

This was a really complex dream based on the movie _Inception_. I don't quite believe I was Cobb, but I was a main character. Apparently, I was meeting with the team, after a job, and I was having a hard time remembering what all had happened on the mission. There were just so many twists and turns in the story, that I couldn't piece it all together. Everyone else was talking about how it was done, and trying to jog my memory. They said something about using invisible technology and shapeshifting. By the end of the dream, they were trying to actually show me what they'd done. We'd met in a public bathroom somewhere, and dressed somewhat Matrix-ish. But each character showed up as someone else, and after they talked for a short while, I ended up more-or-less figuring out who was who. Then, to show me the technology, they shifted their bodies back into their original forms. Ariadne had been in the body of an short, fat, old man. I can't really remember who everyone else was.

I had become lucid, at one point, and was able to remember to do the unicorn task. Unfortunately, I couldn't make one appear. I remember being in a downstairs hallway of a building, which looked like it could have been a university or something. The lights were very dim, and I was trying to make the unicorn come in through one of the shadowy doorways around me. I did see a few small animals go running passed me; goats, birds, etc., but no unicorn. Wandering through the moonlit hallways for a while, I amused myself by levitating random people, as I passed them.  My lucidity didn't last long, though, and I ended up waking up.



*08/17/2010
"Prototypical"*

I was at a house that I've never had in waking life, but it was still "my" house. I was younger than I am now, and I had been playing around with something which I can't remember. It ended up causing a large explosion in the house. The only thing I could think of, was how pissed my mom was going to be. Lol. I knew I didn't want to be here when she got home, so I climbed out a window onto the roof. Night had fallen while I was still on the roof. It was then that I realized I was dreaming. I ended up flying away from home to go find something to do. Elsewhere in the city, there was a fight going on, and I dropped in to watch. A horde of people were out in the streets, just beating the snot out of each other. I just hovered there, for a while, over the heads of some of the other spectators. But, suddenly I noticed that the attention was turning more and more to me. The audience was now becoming agressive at me, treating me like I was some kind of monster, because I could fly (much like _Inception_). An insane chase followed; flying and web-slinging through the city streets, while people chased me in cars and threw whatever firepower they could at me. Soaring high above road, I would swing my hands out wildly, visualizing myself slinging clusters of explosive blasts down toward them, and - almost effortlessly - they were taking form and blasting away my pursuers. 

After some time, the city came under attack by some massive, subterranean claw, which came up out of the ground (Reminiscent of the game _Prototype_, which is kind of what manuevering through the city felt like, also). I used my lucid powers and drew the spiked appendage back into the ground, only to be met by another one, which came up close by. This one was _much_ bigger than the last; its base probably took up a full, four-lane intersection of the street. After doing away with the beasts, though, my assistance was repaid by the townspeople turning on me again. This time, military helicopters were called in, and I was destroying them in packs (just like in the game).



08/18/2010 (notes)
(I really don't remember this one at all. Not even enough to expand on the notes. So here they are.)
Out in rocky area. With a few other people and small child. Helping child get across river/gap. Made him track. Went down and face planted. Later, tried to pull him back up and whole case came down. Was tilting over, high in the air. launched baby to land on other side. Injured I think.



*08/19/2010
Dream Frag One:*
I was in a fighter jet squad. Each plane had 3, in-line seats, instead of two. I was flying the my plane, at first, but then the plane's original pilot came in and took over control. We flew out to the middle of nowhere, and came upon a high tower. Getting dropped off at around ground level, our team members stormed the building, a huge firefight ensuing as we ran up the tower stairwell. At one point, I seem to become the draw for their fire, as if I was playing diversion, or something. There were piece of a gun scattered around the area, and I had to gather them and try to put a gun together - because, for some reason, I couldn't just pick one up from the bad guys.  ::wtf::  I ended up finding a rack full of rifles, on one of the higher levels, so I didn't have to stick to working defense anymore.

Don't remember anything after that.


*Dream Frag Two:*
It was the morning after a house party that I didn't remember. I was younger than I am now. The house was a wreck, and there were still lots of people hanging out. Much like my dream from a few nights ago, I knew my mom would be coming home soon, and she was going to be pissed. I tried to clean up as quickly as I could, but she ended up getting home before I was done. Don't remember what she said, though.



*08/20/2010
Fragment:*
There was a massive fight, in a surrealistically-large version of my old, Canterbury kitchen. The battle was between TMNT characters. As has usually been the case, I was Leonardo, and it included characters like Splinter, Shredder, Casey Jones. There were two sides to the melee; the regular characters, and alternate, "darker" versions of them as well. The fight was fast and intense, fighters criss-crossing paths with one another, and exchanging opponents. Eventually, it ended up spilling out my back door and into the street, but I don't remember much after that.



*08/23/2010
"Gunslingin"*

I was some version of Owen Wilson's cowboy character in _Shanghai Noon/Knights_, and I was actually a good gunslinger. I was practicing my moves at first, spinning and swinging my six-shooter around my finger tips, with new gloves on. It felt kind of awkward at first, but I was getting it. Later, I was in some saloon, at night. There was a competition going on, between myself and some other gunfighter. We were doing all these trick shots, like shooting glasses on opposite sides of a table, with our arms crossed. He asked if I was ready for a real challenge, and he pulled out a modern-day super-ball. He launched it around the room, and it continued to bounce from wall to ceiling to floor and back. We let off shots around the room, which was now somewhat empty, without really any regard for where anyone else might have been standing. Again, it was hard to hit the super ball at first, but then I got the hang of it, and I was able to start shooting it out of mid-air.

I remember that I had a scar on my head/face, from something, but I have no idea what.



*08/24/2010
"Adult Swim"*

I was at the beach. There was some idiot guy there, with his infant son. Chest high in the water, he kept flipping his kid around on a floaty pad. Making sure to tip him back up, before the kid stayed under for too long. He was being really passive in his supervision, though, which became evident when he tipped the kid over one last time, and the boy disappeared under the water. The father didn't even notice, and seemed more intent on talking to the people around him. From the shore, we were screaming at the guy that his kid was under the water, and he nonchalantly reaches in and pulls him up. The kid isn't breathing, and some nearby strangers taken upon themselves to take the kid from the father and bring him to shore, where we were running up to meet them. Laying him down in the sand, while the dad looked on, we asked around the group if anyone knew CPR. It became apparent that I was the only one who did. Just as I was about to lean in and start to administer CPR, the kid started coughing and gasping. He was going to be ok.


*Dream Frag Two:*
Telling mom about the previous dream.


*Dream Frag Three:*
Very brief lucid. I was battling some entity in and around a huge, haunted house, at night. When the fight went out into the front yard, I remember pitching flashes of lighting out of my hands, and hovering around the grounds.



*08/26/2010
"Once Death Do Us Part"*

I was either married or engaged, and something happened, to where my girl had died. It seems I was inadvertently responsible, and she was holding quite the grudge. She came back, haunting me and trying to kill me. Throughout the nights, I would catch just glimpses of her ghost, in various shadows and mirrors. Every now and then, she would bring and all-out attack on me. There was one point, where I was alone in the house, and suddenly felt the barrel of a gun in my back. Instinctively, and turned around and grabbed for the barrel and, at first, it seemed like it was just the gun, floating in the air. But after I grabbed the barrel, the full apparition of my ex lover materialized before me, holding other end. She was just ruthless, throughout the dream - and kind of reminded me of Mal from _Inception_, except that she was really snotty and sarcastic. After battling it out with her, over some time, I realized that I was dreaming. After this, she stopped coming around, because when I would see her, I would be less and less afraid of her. 

After not being able to really think of anything to do, I decided to call her out. I walked outside of the house, and looked up on the roof, just expecting her to be there. She didn't show up, though. Then, I wondered about her trying to get the drop on me again, and coming up behind me. Quickly, I turned around, and there was a man standing there. This man actually looked like Browning; a character who is also from _Inception_. Apparently, I knew this guy, from earlier in the dream (but I don't really remember how), and he was speaking as if we were best friends. Then, without warning, he morphed into my deceased ex and attacked me with a knife. Fighting to fend her off, again, I lost lucidity around here. It seems that she was only impersonating the guy I'd met earlier in the dream, because he ended up coming from out of nowhere and helping me fight her off. She retreated, and we decided to team up and figure out a way to get rid of her for good.

We drove out to some swampy area, which turned out to be her grave site. We'd gotten information that the only way to get rid of her ghost would be to destroy her corpse - like something out of the show _Supernatural_, or something. My partner and I found her body, which was being watched over by her ghost, and there was an epic battle with the apparition. We had a knife and a shotgun (probably a relic, and filled with salt, respectively), and her ghost was zipping around us, with super speed. The battle lasted a short while, and I was able to get into a position where we could get to her body and somehow destroy it - though I don't remember how.

Unfortunately, my partner ended up dying during the fight. And - under similar circumstances - it ended up being inadvertently my fault. Something like his getting caught in crossfire or something. In any case, when I was driving back home, exhausted and alone, I suddenly felt a stone grip around my neck. Struggling to keep the car on the road, I looked into the rearview mirror and saw the, very pissed off, ghost of "Browning." Obviously holding a grudge of his own, he grit his bloody teeth at me, trying with all of his might to strangle me from the backseat.

That's all I remember.



*08/28/2010
Dream Frag:*
All I remember is sitting in a chair, in a friend's room, and their dog trying like Hell to hump my leg.

----------


## Hukif

Ah, your journal still exists, don't let it die! Its awesome!

----------


## XeL

> Ah, your journal still exists, don't let it die! Its awesome!



Concur.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. Thanks, guys!  ::D: 

I won't. I was wondering what to do with it, but I suppose I will keep updating it. I'm really glad that you guys are still enjoying it.  ::content::

----------


## XeL

I read every entry, I just haven't commented for some reason. But yeah, keep us updated!  ::thumbup::

----------


## Hukif

But of course we are! Most awesome journal in DV in my opinion, would read it whole again, but school gets in the way <.<

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I read every entry, I just haven't commented for some reason. But yeah, keep us updated!







> But of course we are! Most awesome journal in DV in my opinion, would read it whole again, but school gets in the way <.<



Haha @ Walms.  ::chuckle:: 

Thanks, guys. I really appreciate the support. Looks like I've got some updating to do. I'll try not to disappoint!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/12/2010
"Grodd, Almighty"*
Awesome Superman Lucid, last night. At first, I was with a man, woman and baby, walking through the woods. Somehow, on our journey, we ended up springing a trap. And array of monsters shot up out of the leaf-covered ground, and started positioning themselves for attack. The man and woman, whom I was with, did some sort of quick transformation and became a duo of masked, Power Ranger-like warriors - battle suits and all. Along with the goons, there was this crazy bladed weapon that shredded through the ground like a shark's fin through water, along with a "boss." That "boss" was Grodd; the Great Ape Genius villain who's known for taking on the Justice League. He was dressed in this really shiny, metallic suit, that kind of made him look like Lord Zedd from the Power Rangers. The ground-blade thing came upon us, and the three of us sort of put up a collective block against it. A shower of sparks flew out in all directions, and we were all repelled by the force of the deflected attack...but it _was_ deflected, which was the most important thing.

After the defensive manuever, I recognized myself to be no longer myself - but another incarnation of Superman. I guess it was just the fact that I used nothing but my own arms to block the weapon, which brought me to the notion that was superhuman. There was a massive fight that ensued (which I, unfortunately, don't really remember much of). I was in control of my actions, but not necessarily lucid yet. I remember that I kept looking around, cautiously, for anyone who might sneak up on me with Kryptonite. I was afraid that someone would get the drop on me, and I would be taken out of the fight, but it never happened. At one point, I remember flying down into the 'forest' floor, and then launching up and out of the ground, at another point on the battlefield, to try to get a very vantage point. It was around here, where the people I was fighting along side were kidnapped. They had simply vanished; baby and all. Somehow, I had tracked them out over a large body of water, which looked like the ocean. I found one of the men in the water, but let him be, now focused on just the exhiliration of flying. I can't remember exactly what tipped it off, but I became lucid, right around this time. While still over the water, I started toying with my flight speed, trying to see how much control I could get out of it. I began pushing up through the "gears," just going faster and faster, in increments, until the water and patches of ground became a blur beneath me.

After some time, I came upon a fortress, now back in the woods. It was an old, castle-like building with a giant statue, of what might have been a bird or something, outside. I came to find out that this was Grodd's base, and the woman and baby were inside. Without wasting any time, I just burst in through one of the thick, stone walls, as if it were made of legos, grabbed the mother and her baby, and zoomed back out of the building. Back outside, Grodd was there to meet us, still wearing his shiny, new suit. Motioning for the woman to get her kid and stand back, I rushed Grodd with everything I had. He was absolutely no match for me, this time. I stayed on the offensive and pretty much just pummeled him with my fists. After he was defeated, there was a loud rumbling, coming from the building. I couldn't tell what was happening, but something big was about to occur. I picked up the woman and child, and flew up to the roof of the fortress, setting them safely on top. 

Flying back down to the front of the building, I saw the entire facade fall away. Before I knew it, I was staring down the barrel of an almost ridiculously large tank cannon, which I could have easily walked straight into, standing upright. The whirring sound, that I began to hear building, told me that I was only seconds from being fired upon, so I flew straight up into the air, just as the cannon exploded beneath me. A single shot blasted right below my feet. Immediately, I retaliated, flying back down toward the tank and swinging haymakers at it. The steel folded under my fists like tin foil, and I completely demolished the weapon, landing on the roof and ripping over the hatch. I reached in and grabbed the operator by his collar, pulling him up to me, telling him that I would "throw him into fucking space," if he ever tried something like that again. Even behind his goggles, I could see the fear in his face. He just shook and stammered, looking like he'd just shit himself. Lol.

I actually let him go, and he scurried off. I then met back up with the woman and her baby, and we began to walk back to where we'd been. The man she was with, was suddenly with us again, though I don't remember him having been around, during the battle. I knew, at this point, that I would be waking up, sometime soon, so I began trying to recall the events, from as early as I could. While I was going over them in my mind, some large creature flew into the forest and confronted us. It was kind like a bird, but breathed fire. I don't remember if it had feathers or leathery skin, but I know it was more bird than dragon. I was so intent on remembering the past events, that the dream began unraveling (I would guess that's because I was taking so much of my attention off of it?). The bird/dragon/thing craned its head toward me, still flapping its enormous wings, to keep itself hovering, in one spot. I knew I didn't want to get drawn into another scenario, because I might lose so much of what I'd retained, so just as the bird lurched forward and spit a wide plume of fire toward me, I completely let go of the dream and decided to wake myself up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/16/2010*
Fragment:
In this dream, I'd had a girlfriend who'd recently passed away. I spent the entire dream with my friends, and they were trying really hard to console me. I was pretty much lost, though, and hopelessly depressed. After the dream, I woke up with dried tears on my face.



*10/19/2010
"Dead in Sight"*
There was a young girl, who claimed that she could see ghosts. No one believed her. During our (I'm not sure who all "our" consisted of, but I know I was with some group or team of people) meeting with the little girl, we seemed to have encountered some either invisible force or group hallucination. The little girl tried to convince us that it was nothing - playing it off as if she didn't know anything was going on, but I slowly began believing her story about the ghosts. Later, we'd had some sort of seance, where we gathered over some gel-based artifact. At first, I could see the apparition of an old man, coming to join us at the table. Then more and more spirits joined him. They seemed drawn to the artifact, so we held it out to them. The ghosts began touching it. Everything was so vivid that, when I would hold the artifact and raise it out, for a ghost to touch it, I could feel their fingers rubbing across mine - though all I could see if their bodies were soft, smoke-like trails of green and blue light, which highlighted their features.



*10/20/2010
Dream One:
"Queen of Heartless"*
The first thing I remember, was flying to Paris. There was an older man with me, and I believe he was a scientist, but I'm not exactly sure of his role. We'd gotten off of whatever flying vehicle we were in (I don't believe it was a plane.), and had begun sight-seeing; making our way up to the top of a building, and looking out over the Parisian streets. It was at this time, that I spontaneously became lucid. Instinctively, I looked at my hands to ground myself into the dream, but the dream immediately unravelled, and everything went black. I kept trying to keep myself in the dream, but  it would only flicker into sight, a few times, and then disappear again.

(I don't know if I woke up, or just finally slipped back into the dream. It seemed like such a continuation of the dream, though, that I will count the following as the same one.)

I was back in Paris, no longer lucid. Todd was with me, this time, and we were just wandering around the city, exploring different places. We'd found ourselves inside a house, and trying to get up the stairway, to the second floor. The staircase began crumbling under our feet. Todd had made it up, first, and the stairway completely gave way, while I was making my way up. I ended up having to hang from the damaged banister, and use my arms to pull myself up higher and higher - gaining a bit of assistance from Todd, upon the last few feet - until I was able to pull myself up onto the second floor. 

Searching these upper hallways, we came across a person, lying on the ground as if she'd simply fallen asleep there. It was a little girl, probably no more than about 12 years old. Upon getting closer to the girl, and having a few words with her, we realized that she had been seriously abused, and was left out in the hallway after having been beaten. Apparently, her mother was the Queen of Hearts, and her father was just some insanely powerful creature (whom I never actually got to see, in the dream, but could feel his presence). The girl looked like she had just been beaten within a few inches of her life, and we told her we were going to get her out of there. We were barely able to get a few feet, when we were confronted by her mom, who chastised us for having the gall to try to take her daughter away from her. She began to exert her true power, and the whole building began shaking. We high-tailed it out of there, and she chased us into the streets, people everywhere, screaming and running away from the tremors she was causing. 

It was about here that I regained my lucidity, and I remember stopping to confront the queen. We were standing on an elevated stone walkway or something, spotted with high bushes. During our altercation, she said something about my not knowing who I'm messing with, and she waved her hand, causing some white roses to bloom upon the bushes beside us. I told her that I wasn't the least bit impressed, because this was my dream, and I flicked my fingers at her white roses, making them turn red, as if I was finishing her work for her. This apparently pissed her off, to no end, and she attacked me with the biggest 'force' blast that she could muster. Quite confident in my control, at this point, I fired back, and we got into a sort of 'telekinetic pushing match,' until she just couldn't withstand anymore. She completely submitted, and Todd and I continued to usher the kid further away from her mother. She ended up catching up to us, one last time, just as we'd entered a tunnel-like hallway. She made her final stand, warning us not to take the kid anywhere. When she reared back to throw another spell our way, I used more telekinesis, mentally grabbing her by the head and slamming her into one of the nearby walls, knocking her out cold. 

I decided to stay with the kid, leading her to some random room, which looked like a kid's play room, and it was around here, when I lost lucidity again. We'd found a portal, inside the room, which was known to transport the kid to some far away place, where she wouldn't be abused by her parents anymore. The last thing I remember was a great feeling of accomplishment, knowing the kid was going to get away.


*Dream Two:
"Fetch"*
I don't really remember much of this one. What I know, is that I was flicking through the channels, on TV, and there were a bunch of horror movies on. I got to a movie that I recognized, which was _Stephen King's: Silver Bullet_, about a man who turns into a werewolf, and the wheelchair-bound kid who attempts to stop him. Soon, I was sucked inside the movie, becoming a character who had been driving in a truck at night. The werewolf had showed up and was about to tear me apart, when I ended up crashing the truck and we were both ejected. I picked myself up from the dusty, back road of a wooded area, and the first thing I did was break into a sprint, heading back to my truck. I could see that the Lycan had been thrown further than me, and it, too, was getting back up to its feet. I made it to the truck, staring out the wind shield at the werewolf, which was directly in front of me, watching it shake the cobwebs from its head and slowly begin stalking toward me.

I fumbled for the keys, but there were none. They weren't on me, and they weren't in the ignition. It was then, looking through the wind shield, that I saw them, sitting peacefully on the hood of the truck, as if they'd simply landed there, after the horrific crash. Wanting nothing less than to have to expose myself to this beast, which was stalking my way, I jumped out of the truck and ran around to the front, swiping the keys off of the hood and circling back inside the vehicle. The wolf now dropped into a run, closing in on me, while I threw the truck in reverse, spun it around in the sand, and sped away as fast as possible.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*10/22/2010
"T-Minus: 3...2...1..."*
I was with Todd, and we were at a theme park which was going to let us - among others - be some of the first passengers on a commercial shuttle flight into orbit. There were a few people waiting in line with us, whom I knew, but I can't exactly remember who they were. We sat around in line, for a while, just shooting the shit; watching people come back from the off-world trips that they'd taken, just minutes before ours.

When it was our turn, we rushed onto the vessel, to make sure we got our spots up front, taking out our cameras and beginning to snap pictures of the whole launch sequence. The ship taxied along the track for a while, taking us passed many different sites. We were watching other roller coasters zipping around, in the distance, gazing out over high mountain peaks - there was even an erupting volcano in the background. We took a ridiculous amount of pictures, and I was just getting really anxious, waiting for us to get to the end of the track, where the launch pad was. Just as we were able to see the launch pad coming into view, though, I ended up waking up.  ::?: 



*10/29/2010
Dream One:
"TMC Tavern"*

I was riding around with Todd, Brian and some others. My old boss and the owner of the company I work for now co-owned a bar in Lake Mary (which doesn't really exist), and we somehow got access to it, while they were supposed to be out of town. We were inside, hanging out, basically treating the place like it was ours. Through one of the long, wall-length sections of windows, I saw my boss's car pull up. We all freaked and slipped out the back door, just as he was coming in the front. Apparently, he'd just come back to tie up a few last-minutes, before they left, and he was soon gone again.

It was now night time, and we actually had the bar up and running. I don't know if we were _supposed_ to be working, or we were just kind of making it a hangout spot, but there were a lot of people there. MD, one of my present coworkers, was among the crowd, and some dude I was talking to was really attracted to her - talking about her phat her ass was.


*Dream Two:
"Water Park Pass-Up"*

I was at some water park. Todd was there, again, along with a couple of other friends, whose faces I can't remember. While walking around, between rides, I was constantly busting Todd's balls, because he was hitting on everything with a pulse, and I found it hilarious. I had a short conversation with some chick who was being really, playfully cocky. She was definitely _not_ happy, though, when I cut the convo short because it was time for us to leave. She ended up following us, through the crowd, and as we were going back to the locker room, I glanced back at her. She gave me the mother of all dirty looks and disappeared into the women's locker room.

After we got dressed and came out of the locker room, we passed her in the hallway. She confronted me and started going off about how she was pissed because I "rejected" her (I'm guessing, by 'rejected', she meant that I didn't ask for her number or something? Lol). Apparently, Todd knew something of this girl, because he leaned in toward me and whispered that she was fucked up in the head, because of something that happened in her childhood - though I can't remember exactly what he said. In the end, I was polite to the chick, but I let her know that I wasn't interested and I let her go on about her way. She definitely seemed a little crazy to me, and I wasn't trying to head down that road.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/08/2010
"Resident Man-eater"*

This dream had something do with a giant, talking, Great White shark, who lived in the ground, under our house. (Yeah, I know; "WTF," right??) Apparently, this shark wasn't the nicest of characters. We had some sort of feud going on, and he was _reeeaaally_ pissed at us. I believe we - friends and family - were at what was supposed to be my house, but it didn't _quite_ look like my house, so I'm not sure. Anyway, this shark was kind of like the monsters in the movie _Tremors_. He would wait to hear our footsteps on the ground outside the house and then - whether we were standing on grass, concrete or whatever - he would burst up out of the ground, snapping his jaws and trying like Hell to eat us. As you could imagine, this made getting around a pretty nerve-wrecking experience. At one point, I believe I was in a garage or shed of some sort, and he blasted up through the ground, beneath some equipment, metal and sparks flying everywhere while he chomped toward me. I can't even remember how I escaped, but that was one of the closer calls.

In the end, we wound up trying to be diplomatic with him, and smoothing things out through conversation. He was actually pretty intelligent, but just unreasonably pissed off all the time. 

Weird.



*11/09/2010
Dream (Fragment) One:*
I was a cop, in this one, and had shown up to a park, wearing dress blues. My family was there, and I was sitting a table with them, hanging out. I can't remember the reason, but I ended up chasing some guy through the park. Instead of a modern handgun, I was carrying the old, ball and powder revolvers that my granddad gave me (and that I used for part of my Halloween costume). Unfortunately, all I had were modern bullets, and I couldn't get the gun to work with them.


*Dream Two:
"Snowboarding 101"*

I was snowboarding with Todd and a few other friends. It was really intense. (I have never been snowboarding, but I can imagine that this felt pretty damn realistic.) I was kind of clumsy on my board, but was quickly getting the hang of it. At one point, I remember watching some tutorials from some teenage kids, telling us to always face south, while going down the mountain - for some unknown reason - and that, should I ever get the urge to ski one of the double black diamond courses...Don't. Later, back on the mountain, we watched a lot of people go down hard. One guy wandered aimlessly onto a DBD course, and as soon as he hit the first drop off, he let out a scream and was never seen again. I have to admit that it was pretty funny to watch. Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/11/2010
"Ninja Girl"*

There is much of this dream that I do not remember. My earliest memory is being in some sort of building, with a couple of other people. I'm getting conflicting visions of the place being either a bar or some kind of industrial compound, but I'm not sure which is correct. Maybe both? Anyway, something happened, to where the building was overrun with armed thugs. They stormed the place, in seconds, and had completely corralled all of the hostages. Things were getting really intense, between all of us, when - from out of nowhere - this gorgeous ninja girl dropped in. She looked almost exactly like Kasumi, from _Dead or Alive_. I don't remember much of the fight, but she completely annihilated the entire group of thugs. A pair of sais; her weapon of choice. 

She made her way quickly around the room, ending up at the last thug, who was directly in front of me. I don't remember if he had a hold of me or what, but the ninja girl basically just grabbed him and took him out, without missing a beat. Glancing right at me, she looked me over and gave me an, obviously interested, smile. She didn't stop to talk, though, and immediately jumped into the air, climbing the wall like a squirrel and flipping herself upside down to slide - feet first - up into the rafters. Perched on one of the beams, she dropped her eyes to me once again. Giving another cute little smile, she reached one hand up and blew me a kiss. She then slipped out of sight so quickly that I couldn't even see which way she went. Outside of the fact that she looked like Kasumi, I got the strong feeling I'd met her somewhere, but couldn't remember where. Shortly after this point, the dream transitioned into a flashback.

I was now in the role of the ninja girl, but a younger, teenage version of her. I was wearing traditional Japanese garb, and making my way home to a little house, which sat in the middle of a large field. Apparently, I'd just gotten done working with weapons, and was bringing mine and my father's sais back home. This part of the dream was very vivid, and I remember the sais in great detail. My father's sais were so heavy, that I had to carry them over my shoulder, and could not lift even one of them, with one hand. The steel felt so realistic, and they were wrapped in rubber grips and had family crests studded at the bottoms of the hilts. My sais were identical, but much lighter. 

After what had seemed to be any normal day, I walked into the house to find that both my mother and father had been murdered. I believe it was the sound of heavy feet, but something tipped me off that the killers were still inside. I put down the sais and went to pick up one pair, grabbing my dad's, by mistake. I couldn't even lift one of them off of the table. Switching to my own pair, I sneaked to the doorway of the room the goons were in, and hid with my back against the wall, waiting. The footsteps got closer, and I saw the bladed end of a staff begin to emerge from the room. I was going to wait until the perfect time to strike, but the blade suddenly swung up in my direction, as if the attacker knew I was there. I took my chances and lunged, hoping to catch the man as soon as he stepped out, but he parried my sai with his staff, and knocked me off balance. Not yet an expert fighter, my movements felt awkward and insecure, and when I saw that there was actually more than one killer, I decided it would be best to try to escape while I could. 

I bolted out the back door, running toward a neighbor's house, which had to have been a good half-a-mile away. I could just see it, across the field. I think I began to approach lucidity here, because, as I was running, I started thinking about how awkward it was that I was running with a pair of sais.  My train of thought was derailed, though, when I heard a dirt-bike approaching me from behind. It was the two goons, and they were closing in on me quick. There was no way that I was going to outrun them, now. Still at a full sprint, I passed a tiny tree to my right, and made a sharp turn around it, just as the motorcycle zoomed by me. Instead of completely changing direction, though, I just ran around the tree, now _behind_ the two murderers - who had hit the brakes to see where I'd gone. The first guy didn't have a chance to get off of the bike before I stabbed him in the back and side. The other gained some distance and then turned back to square off against me. Frantically, I threw one of the sais at him. I wasn't even sure if I thought it was going to do anything. But my aim was _horrible_. (Again, I was still getting that vibe that I wasn't comfortable with these sais. I know very few sai techniques in waking life, so they just suddenly felt alien to me.) The sai spun like a saw blade and hit the grass, a couple of yards in front of him, bouncing back upward and traveling toward his face. At the last moment, though, he swung his staff up and swatted the weapon away. One sai left, I rushed in toward him. I really don't remember this exchange, but it ended up with me stabbing him twice in the mid-section - having gotten my other sai back, during the skirmish - and holding him, painfully, up on his feet. 

He coughed up blood, trying to tell me to just kill him and get it over with. I refused. I wanted him to suffer for what they had done. My fists still wrapped tightly around the handles, the long sai prongs skewering up through his insides, I walked him the rest of the way to the neighbor's house. I kept him on his feet, even when he wanted to quit, using all my remaining strength to support his weight with the steel that ran through him. There was at least one point where he said something that caused me to pull one of the sais out, and make a fresh hole through him with it. Can't remember what that was, though.

We ended up reaching the front porch of the house, but my memory then skips ahead, back to the present. I was "myself" again. Apparently, though, some time had passed, and I was now friends with this ninja girl - whose life I had just previously lived (though, at this point in the dream, I had no knowledge of having done that). I remember us driving around in a car, and she was telling me about something. I don't remember what she was saying, though...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/12/2010
"Gold Rush"*

I was working back at the insurance company, where I'd used to work, a few years ago. At first, it just seemed to be regular office life. There was a lot of conversation that went on, but I don't remember much of it. I do remember being hit on by an attractive, slightly older woman, and just kind of smiling it off. Come to find out, instead of being just an insurance company, we were also, apparently, a mint. There was a goldsmith there, who kind of reminded me of the Haitian, from _Heroes_, and he was more or less "making" this gold, by weaving a bunch of metals together, into long, golden ropes, and then would break down the compound and press coins out of them. We were printing so many, that I almost couldn't fathom not being able to keep one or two for myself. I mean, it was like an endless supply of gold, here. Surely they wouldn't miss one or two coins.

At first, I tried to ask KE, my old boss. She adamantly refused. Keeping a playful tone, I jabbed at her a few times, to see if she would give in. I said that we could just "pretend they fell off the delivery truck," and she refused again. I could tell that she was getting kind of annoyed, so I let it be and started walking back to my desk. On the way over, I passed the smithy. There was a large pile of coins just sitting there in front of me. By this time, I was determined. I glanced around real quick and swiped two coins, putting them in my pocket. I was curious to how much they would be worth, but really, I was more interested in just having the coins than cashing them in. (Heard a commercial on the radio, the other day, about the rarity of gold coins, and how the government is putting some back into circulation. Probably what sparked the gold coins, in this dream.)

Well, as it turns out, these coins were being forged for some kind of foreign cartel, and they were _not_ happy, to find out that some of their shipment was missing. After I had gotten off from work, I'd gotten word that the cartel had come into the office, realized there were coins missing, shot the smithy (and my boss, I think. Not sure), and was on a manhunt for whoever might have taken them. Most of us had been hanging out at a pool or spring or something, when we got the news. Word was that the cartel knew where we were, and was on their way to see us. Immediately, I knew that I had to get out of there. After having made them come searching for me, I was convinced that they would shoot me on site, whether I gave them the coins back or not. Quickly, I got out of the water, and started heading away from the rest of the group. 

I hadn't gotten completely free yet, though. There was a sequence here, when the cartel first showed up, and we were all running and hiding for our lives. I don't remember much of it at all. My recall skips ahead, to where a friend and I had broken away from the fray, and made it out of the area, to where we'd begun to think we were in the clear. (Don't remember who the friend was, though.) I  still hadn't confessed to keeping the coins. It probably wasn't the  wisest idea, but I was going to try to get out of this, without having  to. We walked down a dirt road, surrounded by brush - heading somewhere I can't remember - when the cartel's Jeep turned onto the trail, behind us. When they saw us, the sped toward us, AK-47s waving in the air. We broke into frantic dashes in the opposite direction, the Jeep closing in. I tried to trail off, into the brush on the side of the road, but I knew that there was a man now right behind me, on foot, drawing down on me. I could practically feel how close he was. Knowing that attempting to crawl over the next ridge would have been futile, I rolled over on the embankment, onto my back, and stared up at the man with the _huge_ silver handgun. He was only seconds away from squeezing the trigger. I could sense it. I knew I was about to die.

Suddenly, just as a stoic panic set in, I realized that this couldn't be happening! I was dreaming! The realization just suddenly slapped me in the face, brushing away all fear. With an evil grin, I stood up on the embankment, and started walking slowly toward the guy with the gun. He didn't know what to think. At first, he backed up a few feet, still aiming the gun in my direction. I knew he was going to shoot, so I braced for it - unafraid, because I knew his bullets would do nothing to me. He fired off a few rounds at me while walking backward in retreat. I didn't even feel the bullets at all (which is rare, even while lucid), and I just continued walking toward him. Finally, I got within arms reach and raised one arm, grabbing the barrel of his gun and crushing it like putty, in my grip. The fear in the man's eyes grew as he, no doubt, knew what was now in store for him...

Unfortunately, I don't remember anything after this point.  ::?: 



*11/13/2010*
* Fragment*
The only thing I remember is that I was sitting outside, talking to some people, and I bummed a cigarette. After lighting it, I took a few drags, and then said "wait, what the fuck am I doing??" I then threw the cigarette on the ground and stepped on it.



*11/14/2010
Fragment*
Basically the same dream as the previous night, except it was a Black & Mild.  ::?: 
(I had been talking to my buddy Josh about how I quit smoking, last New Years Eve, yesterday. I told him about the dream on the 13th. Probably caused me to have it again, last night. Oh, well. As long as I don't go back to smoking in waking life (which I won't), I'm good!)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Got a lucid dream for my birthday. Just wish it would have been a more pleasant one. Usually, I will count false awakenings as separate dreams, but since this is all so continuous, and had such a "dreams within dreams" feeling, I will count it as one.



*11/15/2010
"Arachnoception"*

(I had just gotten a copy of Inception, and decided to watch it, last night, while going to bed, to try to induce something Inception-related. I got more than I bargained for...)

I can barely remember the early parts of this dream, but I was driving through DeLand, with Josh. We were taking the road that passes the landfill, on the way back over to my side of town. For some reason, we had to take a detour _through_ the landfill. While driving through it, we apparently stumbled onto some kind of criminal(?) element, and were dragged out of the car, at gunpoint. We were taken inside, and the only thing I remember here, is that I was in what I think was a bathroom, and I got attacked by some creature. It was about the size of a rat, and I believe its body wasn't actually organic. It seemed to be something of a shell, made out of what I think was a child's toy. From within the object, spider-leg-like tendrils protruded, which served as both legs and powerful pincers. It reminded me a lot of the creeping coffins, from _Lords of Shadow_ (which I have been playing, lately). I had to fight like hell, to keep this thing off of me, but eventually got away from it. Not much longer, after that, the cops showed up and raided the compound, starting a huge firefight. In the fray, we were able to escape, and I vaguely remember a small dog being killed, in the fight. 

The next thing I knew, I was waking up, in my bed. It was still night out, and Inception was still playing, on my computer. After a moment, I stepped out of bed, and I was immediately ambushed by the "creeping toy" creature, from the dream. It came from out of nowhere, and ran up my leg, biting and scratching with its pincher/legs. This thing fought with all the ferocity of a rabid squirrel, and I could not get it off of me. My leg was getting mangled by the little creature, and it hurt like _Hell_. 

Once again, though, I woke up in my bed. The pest from the dream was nowhere in sight. However, this time, I got out of bed and was met with a dull pain in my leg. Switching on the light, I saw that my leg had bruises in like 6 different places, and it was throbbing. My muscles were progressively tightening, and I could instantly tell that there was venom running through it. I was so confused, though. I knew it _had_ to have been a dream. Right? Hobbling out of bed, I made my way over to my mom's side of the house, surprised to see that she was up this early. My leg was growing worse, when I showed her, dark black spots showing up, and the skin tightening, to where you could start to see the shapes of the tendons. She kind of shrugged it off, and said it would be ok if I just didn't mess with it. More bewildered about the whole thing, than anything else, I just walked back to my room and went back to bed.

And, once again, I awoke in my bed. The pain in my leg was gone, as was any sign of the bruises. So, naturally, I assumed that it had all just been a dream. But, again, just as I stepped out of bed, I was attacked by the creature from the "previous dream." It scurried up through my robe, and around my back. It never bit me, this time, but its steps were like thousands of thick, fingernail jabs, themselves, scrambling all around the upper part of my body. I was able to get a hold of the thing and grab its "legs," holding them open so that they couldn't form the pincers that they had, before. This thing was _strong_, like a tiny bear trap, but I held the tendrils open, again making my way to show it to my mom. By this time, I didn't know WTF was going on, and I just wanted to know that I wasn't going crazy. On my way out of my room, I passed my pet dog...oblivious to the fact that I don't actually _have_ a pet dog. I did, however, think that it was strange that I recognized the dog as the little dog who'd gotten killed, in the "first dream." Unfortunately, I already had my hands full, and I didn't stop long enough to realize this as a dream sign. Instead, I took the creature over to my mom's room to show her. She looked down at my hands, then back up at me, then back down at my hands. She said..."that's just dead skin," with a confused look of concern on her face. I looked down, and saw that she was right. I was just holding a handful of what looked like gator hide.  ::wtf:: 

By this time, I thought I'd completely lost my mind. Apparently, my mom did, too. She cocked an eyebrow at me and said "Uhh...I have some pills or something...if you need them?" implying that she was afraid I'd completely cracked. Puzzled beyond all hope, I just turned around and walked back to my room. I kept thinking about Inception, and maybe that the idea had somehow been planted into my mind that this spider-thing existed, when it really didn't. I just felt really defeated by my lack of understanding of the whole thing, and just went back to sleep.

The next thing I knew, it was the middle of the day. I was talkin with some guys I was unfamiliar with, who my mom had let into the house. Throughout the time they were here, we'd gotten into smoking and they informed me that they sold. We pretty much just hung around the house for a while, and I tried telling them about the dreams I'd been having lately, about the crazy little monster thing. Nobody seemed all that interested, though. Later, those guys and I were heading out somewhere. We'd gotten into the car, when one of them said he left something inside the house, tossing a huge bag of weed into the car, before walking back to get whatever it was. I kept yelling at him to hurry up, because I didn't want to be just sitting here, with the huge sack in the car. He was just taking his sweet time, and it was annoying the hell out of me. 

Of course, just as I was beginning to suspect there might be cops nearby, I heard "WOOP-WOOP," a siren barking at us from behind. I actually can't remember if I was driving or not, but we sped off, down the road, the cops chasing us. We were driving in a slick sports car, and just hauling ass, but they were catching up. (Been playing a bit of Grand Theft Auto, also. Haha.) The guy next to me started freaking out, and dumping all kinds of contraband out the window - everything from weed to small bags of cocaine, which I didn't even know were in the car. In a quick, 3rd-person view, I saw the white powder blowing all over the people on the sides of the road. It was actually pretty hilarious. Suddenly, back in first-person, I got an idea. We pulled over, and I waited for the cops to come within a stone's-throw from our tail, before chucking a bag of coke at their windshield, at the last moment. It blotted out most of the glass, and they ended up swerving to miss our car, and crashing into some nearby pedestrians. Then, for the first time, after all of this chaos, I realized just how absurd all of this actually was. I realized that this had to be a dream.

The other guy in the car was still freaking out, telling me that we had to get the hell out of here. I just laughed and told him to relax, stepping over to the crashed police SUV. Gathering all my strength, I reached a fist up over my head and swung it downward, trying to destroy the engine block, like I'd done to other cars, while lucid. This time, though, I was only able to dent the hood. It was a little more superhuman than waking life, but not what I expected. I tried a few more times, swinging heavy punches at the hood and grille, but I couldn't get anymore damage than about what a baseball bat might have done. Needless to say, I wasn't very happy with this. I was determined, though. I kept thinking that the cops might try to shoot me, through the windshield, but I was already prepared to either dodge the bullets, or just let them hit me. Thinking that there had to be some other way to get through to the engine, the idea just kind of struck me: A light-saber! I had never created one, while lucid, so I figured that this would be a good time to try. Holding my hands up, beside me, as if gripping a sword, I tried to materialize the weapon out of thin air, imaging it growing to length. Nothing happened, though. The dream was very vivid, and I was having a hard time controlling it.

As if by my cue, the cop in the passenger seat held up a blue light-saber of his own, grinning behind the powder-covered windshield. Now even more determined to have one, I made a motion as if it was already in my hand, stabbing directly at the grille, while trying hard to visualize the weapon coming into existence. Finally, I saw the orange glow. The tip of the blazing saber burned into the grill like it was paper, eating through the metal and sinking further into the engine block. I gave a quick tug of my arms, drawing the blade sideways and widening the hole, completely putting the truck out of commission. My accomplice and I then hopped back in the car and prepared to take off again, but instead, I simply woke up, for real.

After a few reality checks - which I should have done, the first _few_ times I 'woke up' - I got up and started jotting notes down.

(This felt like a B6-enhanced dream - very vivid and chaotic - but I didn't take any B6 before bed. Most likely, it was the Reese's Cups I ate, late last night.  :tongue2:  It would have been nice to just have had a bad-ass lucid, but all that shit with the spider-creature-thing just made the whole thing unpleasant. It was still early as hell, but I didn't bother going back to sleep, after this one.)




*11/16/2010
Fragment:*
The only thing I really remember is that I was being detained by some group of people. One of them was this _huge_, hulk of a guy who looked like he might have been a butcher or something, judging by the filthy apron he was wearing. Most of the dream, I just don't remember, though I do recall one scene were lightning struck, somewhere on their property. I saw the bolt hit the building in slow motion. The electricity scattering across the area and ignited a combustible tank, causing a massive explosion, which injured at least one person. The whole thing played out in slow-mo, and I think I was watching from a disembodied perspective. That's about all I remember, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/17/2010
"Blood in the Water"*

I was in a sunlit cove, but deep within the hull of an enormous, old ship. Also on the ship was a coven of vampires, and I vaguely remember a small number of lycans, but I'm not 100%. MJ was with me, along with a few other unfortunate humans, and we were being held in the ships bowels. Apparently, I and a few others were going to be turned, against our will. MJ and the rest were going to be completely drained, and/or eaten. This coven consisted of dozens upon dozens of vampires on board, and only a handful of us. We knew we had no chance of escape, but we were going to fight like Hell.





...It wasn't really much of a fight.

There was a long sequence of watching the vampires just rip through our numbers, brutally tearing humans limb from limb and gorging themselves on the seemingly gallons of blood that soaked the chambers and hallways. People screamed and ran for their lives. The sounds of a slaughter filled the entire vessel. I don't remember what it was, but a few of us - the last alive - figured out a way to blow up the ship. It was something of a suicide mission, but it was the only possible thing to do. 





I remember the explosion. The ship's hull had been completely sealed from the sunlight, for obvious reasons. But when the ship exploded, nearly killing me and - as far as I could tell - the other survivors, all of that sunlight was unobstructed. It flowed into the void that used to be an enormous ship, while the ship, itself, was literally blown to pieces. Most of the vampires were instantly obliterated. I was thrown into the water, and remember beginning to sink. I swam toward the surface, as fast as I could, but I kept feeling someone grabbing at me, frantically, from below. It was a vampire, and there were more of them surrounding me. I paddled for the surface with my arms in a panic, kicking my feet - more to keep the pursuing hands from getting a grip, than trying to actually go upward. Luckily, when I got to the surface, I was floating in a bath of sunlight. The vampire completely stopped giving chase. Not a single one of them could swim those last few feet, to reach me. Looking down at the vampires, with my head still underwater, was an  _amazing_ sight (though creepy as all shit). The top section of the water was a layer of orange from the sun, and it just got progressively darker blue, beneath. And there were those creatures; just staring at me, descending into the darkness because they couldn't come any further. (It sticks out in my head as the most distinct visual of the dream. I may draw it, one of these days. Here is a photo manipulation, for now.  :smiley: )



On the surface, rescued by a blistering sun, I slung my arms over a piece of debris - exhausted. Incredibly, I had no fear of the vampires being able to reach me, and I completely relaxed, with the lower half of my body still hanging in the water. I looked around and saw no one. There was nothing but wooden planks scattered around me; remnants of the great ship, which was probably still sinking beneath me. I was sure I was the last one to make it out, though I was not surprised, since there weren't many of us left, in the beginning of the end. But I was wrong. I finally spotted another figure in the debris, hanging on for her life, just as I was. It was MJ. She and I were the only ones that had made it out alive.



I swam over to her and we just allowed ourselves to float with the current, for a moment. By this time - seemingly out of nowhere - there were other people in the cove, large boats just floating passed and around us. One would have guessed that the massive explosion had never happened, if not for the large piece of wood we were floating on. We tried to wave people over, to pick us up, but all of the boats just traveled on by, as if they didn't see us. We could see that the driver of one of the larger boats was a man with a shotgun. We called out to him to let us aboard, but he just glared at us as his boat hummed passed, not saying a word. Finally, though, we made it back to land, on our own. The atmosphere seemed to have changed again, and this was now just a massive party; people dancing and drinking in the, quite beautiful surroundings of rock and water. Instantly, our spirits were lifted. We got to partying our asses off, with the unspoken understanding that some serious 'We fucking survived!' sex was in order.



Woke up before we got that far, though.  :tongue2: 

(Source Pictures can be found HERE)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/18/2010
Dream One:
"The Not-So-Old West"*

I was at a school, or in some other similar building, during major function/convention/assembly type of thing. It was a modern building, but the assembly had a Wild West theme to it. There were a lot of people around, and I remember being both inside and outside, but none of the transitions between the two. At one point, I was supposed to be cooking some of the food, but someone ended up dropping the ladle into the fire and burning it. Everyone thought it was me, and I was getting ridiculed about how I couldn't handle the food anymore. I knew that it was some other woman that had dropped the spoon, a manager or something, but she was playing it off - rather well, actually - and I couldn't prove it. 

Of course, as is to be expected, a battle broke out, seemingly from nowhere. The gathering was outside at this point, and a pack of dogs/wolves were sent onto the premises, along with the opposing forces - though I can't remember who we were battling. The western atmosphere quickly turned from a simple theme to an actual, old west gunfight. The dogs flushed people out, everyone scattering around while the guns blazed. Soon out of bullets, I picked up a knife and held it at the ready, waiting for the dogs to converge on me, but they never did.

Later, the group and I were back inside the building, but I was in a "secret" section, which was something of a police department. There were people dressed in civilian clothing, cops in riot gear, and a few others and I were dressed in all black, like ninjas. Apparently we were a part of some mysterious tactical squad. There was a meeting going on, and some kids and somehow wandered into the hallway outside of the room we were meeting in. They kept trying to creep in the door and see what was going on, but I kept shoving them out wedging my foot up against it. Eventually, they found a window into the room and slipped in. By this time, everyone was sick of them, so a few of the cops intervened. Having not known the cops were going to get upset with them, the kids were now terrified that they were going to be in a lot of trouble.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
All I remember, here, is being at a water park. Don't really remember anything that went on.


*Dream Three:
"The Good, the Bad, and the Under-Age"*

Was back in the western theme. It was more of a modern/outback kind of feel - where you could tell it was modern times, because of the technology, but most people were still wearing old western clothes. I was much younger, in this dream - maybe around 13ish, and was attending some kind of class, and the speaker was a reknowned female gunslinger, who was something of a vigilante and considered, by some, to be an outlaw. (She reminded me a lot of Sharon Stone, in _The Quick and the Dead_.) To us kids, though, she was a hero. I believe the lesson was a sort of safety class, where she was talking about the latest bad guy on the scene. He was a shape-shifter, who could sometimes just sort of "materialize," out of thin air, sometimes. 

During her lesson, though, the inevitable happened. I heard a digital noise that sounded kind of like a Transformer transforming. At the front of the class, a bunch of various black shapes sprinkled into view and attracted themselves to one another, quickly forming a humanoid shape. The mass then morphed one last time, creating the finishing touches on a full-grown man. There was an immediate reaction of panic, throughout the classroom. We knew, exactly who it was. In that same instant, without wasting any words. The villain drew his guns and began firing into the rows of students. Chaos ensued. The children, myself included, scrambled for the exit, a number of them being blasted from behind, while what had to have been large-caliber rounds, judging by the impacts they made. It all happened so fast. I don't even remember what happened with the gunslinger woman, at this time. I just remember scrambling out the door, along with a mass of my fellow students.

Later, we had gotten back in touch with the 'outlaw.' She had decided that she was going to go looking for the villain, and that she had to put an end to all of this. Still an early teenager, I - along with a girl around my age - insisted on going to help her. At first, she refused, but we absolutely would not take 'no' for an answer. Eventually, she gave in - or so we thought - and she handed us two, matching rifles. We were walking through a large park area, supposedly on the hunt for information, as to where the murderer was hiding. Whatever the case, though, it turned out that he was the one to find us. Again, he just sort of materialized, out of nowhere. I don't even remember him showing up, this time. He was just...there. Before I had time to even react, the older man grabbed my rifle and ripped it out of my hands, quickly spinning it around and aiming it back at my face. Instinctively, I reached out and grabbed the barrel, trying to wrestle it away from him. I was able to turn to where my back was facing him, and pulling the gun forward, over my shoulder. He was just too strong for me, though, and would not let go. Instead, he began pulling the barrel downward, twisting it toward the front of my body. I went from trying to pull the gun from him, to trying to keep the barrel from swinging down toward my crotch, which it was steadily approaching. I was no match for the older man, though. Anxiety shot through me, at the point where I knew I was not going to be able to stay out of the line of fire. I braced myself to be shot, still straining to keep him from shooting me in the groin. 

The gun went off twice, but there was no loud report, or searing burn from a riffle bullet. It was a pellet gun. Nothing more. I can only assume that she gave us kids pellet guns because she had no intention of letting us get caught up in the fight. But, seeing as how the bad guy found _us_, we didn't have much of a choice. While he his attention on me, the 'outlaw' got the drop on him, blind-siding him and taking him to the ground. She stood over him with her shotgun, blasting away mercilessly and the downed assailant. Pellet guns or not, the two of us kids joined in with her, emptying whatever ammo we had, amongst the deafening sound of her shells. Soon, it was over, and we were walking back toward the car, to make our escape, knowing the cops would be on us, in no time. Inevitably, they showed up, just as we were reaching the parking lot. Before they had a chance to see our weapons, we hid them behind a tree, trying to play it cool while we walked  toward the cops and our getaway car. (Funny that we - or at least _she_; I can't remember - were still wearing wild western wear, and we were going toward a car. Lol.) 

The cops intercepted us, and there was this really pissed off Sheriff, who had apparently been hunting the outlaw for a while, now. They had already been tipped off about there having been a gunfight, here in the park, and were here to investigate. The Sheriff seemed certain that the outlaw was up to something, and started grilling us about where we'd just been. We tried to play innocent, and the woman made up some story about what we'd been doing. It was rather slick, and it seemed that he was just about to buy it. But, absurdly, the girl beside me, an avid fan of the gunslinger woman, whispers to me over to me. She says something about how even though the gunslinger 'was a murderer, she was good, and knew how to cover her ass'. She was so starstruck that she said it just loud enough for everyone in the group to hear - including the Sheriff. We all, simultaneously, turned to the girl with a collective stare of "WTF??" I remember kicking her in the shin as if to say "shut up!" The Sheriff just grinned. He leaned in close, glaring at all of us, and called out and order for his men to search the area. He knew something was up.

They ended up finding the body of the villain, and taking the woman away for murder. They told us (the kids) that we had another year before we had to worry about receiving our punishment for our involvement. By this time, there was a crowd that had gathered in the park, watching the situation unfold. Apparently the outlaw had a lot of fans because, as they were taking her away, there were many people crying and pleading for her to be set free - myself included. I remember telling about how I'd seen the villain killing a room full of kids, with my own eyes, and that the woman was just doin the right thing. The police weren't hearing it, though, carrying her toward the vans. In the crowd, I remember hearing someone whisper "Look. She's...crying" (talking about the lady gunslinger). It was just a sad moment, all around, watching her getting hauled away. We were all heartbroken.

That's all I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/20/2010
"I Am Batman"*

As you might have guessed, I was Batman, in this dream.
The first thing I remember was sneaking across a dark road, at night, out in the middle of nowhere. There was a large compound, surrounded by a fence, on the other side of this road, and I knew that it was the hideout of a gang of thugs. (I have to start noticing these criminal HQs as dream signs. They have been showing up a lot, lately.) Hoping over the fence, I came upon a parking area, moving swiftly between the cars and keeping my head down, trying to stay to the shadows. There were apparently hundreds of people here, though, and some of them were still coming and going. I could not help being caught in a few headlights, while moving from place to place, but no one who saw me really seemed alarmed - at least, at first. One of the cars sped passed me, missing me by inches. Tracking it with my eyes, I saw the car turn around and come back to make a second attempt to hit me. Again, I dodged at the last second, slinging my fist out and smashing it through the driver's side window, punching the guy in the face. Having shattered his face with the heavy blow, I reached in and grabbed the man, interrogating him and getting information about the people inside.

I was now in the base. It was basically a slum within a large, industrial building; drugs; goons; women; small, ratty apartments; etc. I knew that I was vastly out-numbered, though, so I relied mainly on stealth. Even though the compound was pretty well-lit, and I didn't have many shadows to work with, I used any nooks and crannies I could find, to stay hidden as I moved from room to room. I had the infamous utility belt, with a seemingly endless array of non-lethal weapons, which I used to subdue key criminals and gather information. One of these detainees was a monk of some sort. He was the one that gave me the most information about the organization, and revealed it to be - at its core - some type of cult. He took me to a room where, on a stone wall, I saw something written in what looked like blood. It said something about the coming return of Quetzalcoatl, and that being the whole reason for the cult's existence. It was around here, that I realized I was dreaming. I was still in the Batsuit, and it felt amazing. Enjoying the scenario _way_ too much, I hid the monk in a bathroom, but I couldn't find a pair of cuffs or anything, on my belt (surprisingly), to lock him down. Since I knew I was dreaming, I tried to create a pair, between the man's arm and a steel bar. I could almost see it flicker into solidity, but it just would not make that transition into a tangible object. 

Not really wanting to waste too much time on it, I just left the man unchained, and went on about my search for more information. I continued slinking through the hallways, like only Batman could, and it was so much more than just doing an 'impression' of him. I felt like I _was_ him, yet still very conscious of the fact that I wasn't. Interesting feeling, and I was enjoying every minute of it. I came upon a room with two thugs inside, and felt like I could use a quick scrap. They were both sitting in chairs, near each other. I could tell that one of them was much bigger than the other. Knowing that there were two of them, I decided to rush them and take them by surprise. I burst into the room (which wasn't much bigger than the three of us), and sucker punched the smaller guy, laying him out, slumped down into the chair. Immediately, I turned to the left, about to attack the other guy, before he got out of his chair. But that's when I noticed how _big_ this guy was. He hadn't even flinched. He just sat there, within my arm's reach, glaring at me. Slowly, calmly, he stood up. This dude was some 7 feet tall, and like 300lbs of muscle. I felt like a kid, compared to him. And I could tell, by his demeanor, that he and I were on the same page.

Unfortunately, I don't remember too much of our fight. Just a myriad of punches and dodges. I do remember, at one point, he hit me with a punch to the gut that would have crippled a rhinoceros. I actually _felt_ the armored padding in the suit soften the blow - even though, before that point, I hadn't really thought about how thick it was. (I love that the subconscious just fills in these little details, on its own. Always amazes me.) By this time, I was just having the time of my life, being Batman. I was taunting one of the goons and even threw on an imitation of his voice, from _Batman: the Animated Series_ (which is about my favorite incarnation of Batman), and I actually surprised _myself_ at how much I sounded like him. Can't remember what I said, though. Also, while navigating the maze of hallways, I was just kind of "creating" which weapons I would need, from my utility belt. Anything that fit my situation, at the time, I would find. This part of the dream seemed like it lasted a good little while, but I can only recall certain, blurry, flashes of images.

Finally, I made it to the quarters of the compound's leader. He was a young, Spanish dude that kind of reminded me of that crazy muhfucka Peoples Hernandez, from the _Shaft_ movie. It was just he and I, standing in a service area, surrounded by steel pipes and concrete - metal grates and steps. I actually saw something of a HUD come up, in my field of view, as if this were a boss fight in some video game. There was a reticle "on-screen", that showed stats and everything, as we fought. It was an awesome hand-to-hand fight, but I don't really remember too many of the details of it.

(Also, THIS has been my desktop, for the past few weeks, so I'm not surprised about having another Batman dream. Haha.)




*11/22/2010
"Undergroundwater"*

I was in a small, snow-covered town. The town was very close-knit, and everybody was friends with everybody else. Many of us were playing a huge game of manhunt (Thanks to Sam and Lisa, for bringing that up!), and some people were even burying themselves in the snow, for hiding places. I remember one of my female friends changing clothes and trying to blend in with those pedestrians who weren't playing. I don't remember much of the game, itself, besides digging through the snow and tryin to find some of the people hiding within it.

At one point, though, a bunch of us ended up falling into what seemed like some sort of mine/tomb, deep underground. It was a huge chamber, with story-telling drawings and other enigmatic patterns on the walls. We spent a while exploring this chasm, joined by many other townsfolk, who had followed us down below. After some time of poking around the chamber, someone pressed a 'button' that activated some sort of mechanism. The floor beneath us began rumbling. Fire jetted upward, like geysers, from all points around the area. The fire spouts gave way to small explosions, which were soon too much to withstand. We all ran off of the rectangular floor area, fleeing the basin and up to higher ground, looking down at the spectacle below us. The ground opened up; black stone cracking down the middle and splitting apart to swallow the flames. Beneath a few feet of stone lay a crystalline pool of water. It was, easily, half the size of a football field, and took up most of the chamber. The slabs of stone flooring peeled away and locked into place, out of sight, leaving us all to stare, in awe, at this huge pool that had opened before us.

This was just too weird. The 'tomb.' The huge, underground pool. The spectacularly explosive 'booby trap.' The realization just hit me, as we were all standing there, gawking in apprehensive awe. I was dreaming. It was the only logical explanation. As soon as I became lucid, my excitement rang out through the chasm. I yelled out to everyone - knowing that they were all stricken with fear - that "THIS IS A DREAM!! IT'S NOT REAL!!" I seemed to have been more reminding _myself_ of the fact, than actually trying to get a point across, to these dream characters. But they all took it as just as much a relief as I did. 

I led the charge, and we all ran down the steps toward the enormous pool, jumping into the water with no further anxiety about what might have come from the explosive chain reaction we'd just witnessed. It instantly turned into an enormous pool party - our dozens of party-goers secluded away within this cavern of ice and stone. Even though the pool seemed to be just a hole in the earth, it was clearly marked with the paintings of a regulation swimming pool, as if just swimming in it was the main reason for it being there. 

While in the water, I was showing the DC's some "lucid tricks." I focused on my own body, and lifted myself out of the water with telekinesis, hovering just a few inches over the surface. Everyone looked on, in wonder, while I floated above the water. I felt really heavy, and wasn't sure that I could keep myself hovering, the way that I was, so I decided to get a little more control of the situation. I released my telekinetic hold on myself, dropping into the water and sinking down to the floor of the 15-or-so-feet-deep pool. Once my feet touched the ground, I pushed off as hard as I could, bursting up through the surface of the water and soaring up to the ceiling - some 30+ feet above. I slapped my hands against the warm stone ceiling and pushed myself back down into the water below. There were a few other people in the crowd copying me, flying up and out of the water, touching the ceiling and splashing back down, afterward.

After some playing around, I got out of the water and walked around the area. Everyone was having a great time. I saw that some of the characters had gotten into some vampiric hedonism; slumped in a corner with blood streaming down their faces, obviously having fed on each other just because it was something to pass the time. (I would call that random, if not for the vampire dream I had, the other night.) They all looked completely drunk. I just walked passed them and continued on, taking in the sight of my surroundings. One of the girls in the group called me over to her, asking me if I wanted to go back to her place for some "one on one lucid fun." I just kind of smiled at her and waved her off, not wanting to waste this lucid on sex - though the thought crossed my mind. 

Much more time had passed, and I began to realize that I'd probably be waking up soon. By this time, my lucidity began waning. Even though I still knew I was dreaming, I was thinking of these dream characters more as sentient beings. I called an assembly together, and made a small speech, simply conceding to the possibility that these could all be conscious entities within my dream. I told them all to "remember the dream", because we would soon be waking up, and our memories of this moment would be fading quickly. I told them to go back over the events of the dream, in their minds. I told them to remember the game of manhunt, and falling into the mine, etc. - basically recounting all of the events in the dream. Above all else, I knew that I would be waking up soon, so I wanted to just go ahead and end it. Not really wanting to leave everyone else, I gathered a group of them in the center of the chamber, and we all lowered our heads. When I was sure I had enough of the dream's details to carry over into waking life, I put all of my energy into waking up, and pulled my eyes open.


*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
I was at my old house, in Canterbury. A pizza woman - and what I can only describe as her bodyguard - walked into the house, with a large stack of pizza boxes. They said that they had "like 1000 pizzas here, for free, if [we] wanted them." She also told us that the only catch was that the crust was like 2 months old. I wasn't very comfortable with this, but someone (I believe it was MW) said that he'd be more than happy to take them. 

Later, we were hanging out, outside my house, with a bunch of people - some of which, I think, were from the previous dream. My daughter was with us, and she kept wanting to fall asleep on the ground, and kept rolling around in the spot of oil in the garage. After a while, my mom came home, and - for some reason - she hung most of my artwork upon the wall, in the house; just various, loose sheets of paper tacked to the wall, all over the living room. 

Don't remember anything after that.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/25/2010
Dream One:
"Ex Box"*

I was with MJ. There was a lot that went on, toward the beginning of this dream, that I don't remember. It had something to do with boxing and/or martial arts, though. Somehow, I'd ended up getting a call from Mike Tyson, and he said he saw me fighting somewhere, and that I had potential. He said that he wanted to teach me a couple of things. We met him at a gym somewhere, and he started training us. There was a long period here, of us being taught by him, but I don't remember much of it. I do vaguely remember walking back out of the gym, later on in the day, and going over a few last minute details with him.

Later on that night, we were all back at my house, including Mike. He was teaching us to scramble, touching on the idea that most fights end up on the ground. He had placed 4 buttons/switches around my driveway (which sits on a hill at probably a 45-degree angle); one at either side. This was to be a bare-knuckle match, between MJ and I, with the objective of keeping the other person from hitting the switches. The first person to hit the most switches, within the time limit, won. It was absolutely insane. We were just completely beating the shit out of each other. MJ had apparently been training before this, also, because she was doing her thing. I had her outmatched, though. I felt like I was 'pulling' my punches at her face, a little; going kind of easy on her. It just felt too weird, punching her in the face; even though it was just the natural course of the dream. The hits were still solid, though - especially the body blows - and we were just scrambling all over the place, running from side to side, top to bottom, as if doing sprints. I would hit a switch, and then she'd tackle me as I changed direction, and we'd roll around on the ground punching the shit out of each other. Then we'd scurry to our feet and rush across the driveway to another switch, tripping and punching each other along the way. There was one point, where I got penalized because they said I threw a kick at her, but I don't believe I did.

MJ kept having trouble with the switch that was at the bottom of the hill. Since my driveway is so steep, our forward momentum, while running, was so great that it would make us tend to overshoot the switch. I got the hang of it, before she did, and I would baseball-slide toward it, hit the switch, and then trip MJ on her way by. She'd fly down the last leg of driveway, hit the pavement hard and roll to a stop. This gave me more time to get up and push another button, before she could recover and get back into the fight. I remember one particular moment, when we were both on the ground, and I was just punching her in the ribs, over and over, as hard as I could, trying to wear her out, a bit.

(Don't really remember anything after this, but that was a crazy dream. The fighting was just so frantic and realistic. Reminds me of the dream where I was sword-fighting with my _other_ ex. Lol. Except, in that one, we were actually trying to kill each other. Much less fun.  ::wtf::  This one just felt more like a spar.

Also, I had read/seen THIS story, about what happened to Christy Martin, in the news last night. I was also talking to MJ for a while on FB. I'm guessing that's what brought this dream on.)


*Dream Two:
"How to Cook (for?) People"*

I was in a restaurant being run by Todd's parents. I don't remember much of this dream, but I somehow got tipped off that this was a cannibalistic restaurant, Todd's parents were serial killers, and we were all about to inherit our own places on the menu. Immediately, my instinct was to get the hell out of there. I stood up, and made my way toward the door. This was just at the time when Todd's dad was about to lock it, to keep us from getting out. He tried to stop me, when I approached, but I slipped passed him and out the door, before he could close it. I saw the fury in his eyes, at my escape, and watched him open the door again and follow me into the parking lot. Not wanting any part of whatever the Hell was going on here, I hurried away from him and got in my truck, speeding out of the parking lot. Todd's dad, never breaking stride, stalked over to a big rig and climbed inside. 

He began chasing me in the rig, and I remember going the wrong way, trying to exit the parking lot, and nearly getting stuck in deep sand. I was able to double-back and around him, though, making my way onto a main road. After driving for a while of driving, without incident, I got this lumbering feeling of something _huge_ coming up from behind my truck. The road was now dark and, otherwise, deserted. I don't think I ever got a good look at what this thing was, following me, but I know that it was _not_ a big rig. I remember a vague sense of the silhouette, and I believe it was some kind of mix between machine and living creature. I know it was massive, and I do think it had wheels, but I have no idea what it could have been. I was scared as hell, though.






*11/27/2010
"You Picked the Wrong House, Bud!"*

I was hanging out with Josh. We were in a house that was supposed to be "mine", but it wasn't like the house I live in now. This one was two stories tall, and we were on the second floor. It was night out. We were the only ones in the house but, while we were chillin, I could have sworn I heard my alarm chirp, downstairs, as if someone had opened one of the doors. At first, I didn't say anything about it, and thought I was just hearing things. It wasn't until we actually had to go downstairs for something, that I remembered the chirp and actually began to take it seriously.

Before leaving my room, I grabbed one of my knives. On the way down the stairs, Josh asked me why I had it, and I quietly told him that I thought I'd heard something. We crept through the living room quietly, and I looked in all the corners and behind all the objects I could. Nothing. By this time, I had reverted back to thinking it had just been my imagination. There was only one other possible hiding spot; around a corner and down a short corridor, to the other bedroom. The corridor was dark, but I was just going to peek around the corner, pretty sure that we were the only ones here.

I had let my guard down at the wrong time, though. As soon as I peeked around the corner, a shadowy figure was standing directly in front of me, pressed up against the wall, in hiding. I was completely caught by surprise. I swung the knife around, toward his chest, and he actually caught my arm by the wrist, using his other hand and immediately wrenching the knife out of my grip. Now _he_ had the knife. Instinctively, I grabbed him in a hold, securing his knife hand with one of my own, to keep it away from me. Wrestling each other back into the living room, we struggled for control of the knife, at first. Then, I was able to take the guy to the ground and just began pummeling him in the face, with my free hand. (A lesson I've learned is that, when a weapon is involved, you always go for the attacker, and not the weapon.) Once the man was dazed, he dropped the knife, and I just started dropping bombs with both fists. Everything happened so fast that Josh just kind of stood back. While I was annihilating this guy, with punch after punch, I think Josh came by and picked up the knife, seeing that I had things under control. I don't remember much of that situation, other than leaving the guy on the ground with probably every bone in his face broken. He turned out to be just some random guy that broke into my house. Never got around to finding out whether he was just a crook or what. 

The next day, Josh and I were at work, and we were talking about what had happened. I was dramatically retelling some co-workers about it, and just when I got to the part where I was raining down punches on the guy, Josh butted in and said something like "yeah, and Greg beat his ass", kind of dismissing any sort of dramatic tension I was building. I don't think he did it to be a dick, but it just came out that way. 

Afterward, I remember telling him something about sticking to letting me tell the stories, from now on.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/30/2010
Dream One:
"Punks 'n a Bat"*

I was in some sort of older city. It was modern, but just seemed like an old, sea town. The Keys, maybe. MJ was hanging out with the group, and there were a bunch of punks that were going around and starting shit with people. They came up to our group, and one of them started hitting on MJ. She dismissed him by saying something _really_ slick, and he didn't like it. He stepped up to her, as if he was going to hit her, and I stepped between them. The dude just got in my face and glared at me, anxiously rocking side-to-side. He was shorter than me. I could see in his eyes that he wanted nothing more than to fight me...but he was scared. Had I been someone smaller, he would have relished the chance, but he saw the way I was looking back at him; cool and calm. He knew that I knew I could kick his ass. From behind him, his friends moved in closer, silently signaling to him that they had his back. I knew my friends were standing behind me, as well, so I wasn't really too worried about his squad. He ended up trying something on me. We made a brief exchange of movements, and I ended up dumping him over the short, rope fence on the marina, and into the ocean.  I don't really remember his friends trying anything at the moment.

Later, I was walking through the streets, by myself. Still, obviously, in this old, red brick town. Cutting down a wide alleyway, I came upon the same kid from earlier. This time, _he_ was alone, as well. He had something in his hand, though...a baseball bat. We were walking straight toward one another, at the time that we noticed each other. Recognizing me, he ran toward me. I wasn't going to run from him, and the best thing I figured I could do was slip into a range a little too close for him to effectively swing the bat. In a somewhat surprising mood, knowing that he was going to swing the bat as soon as I came in range, I slid to the ground, leaning backward to let the bat pass right over my head. I goofed, though, coming to a sliding stop in front of him after having not traveled far enough. He looked down at me and swung the bat down in my direction, from above. I rolled to the side and stood up, rushing in toward him again. He took one more swing, but I was already in too close. Bracing my left arm for an impact, I swung it up in an outward block, taking a shot from the lower half of the bat while I stepped further in. Confident that I was going to be too close for him to do much damage with it, I completely ignored the impact, now face to face with him. I could tell he wasn't expecting me to just step into his attack like that. I caught just a glimpse of it, when grabbing him by the collar, just before dropping him to the ground with an immediate hay-maker.

Once again, I ran into the boy and his entourage, later the same day. They wanted absolutely no problems, and were trying to act all nice.


*Dream (Frag) Two:*
I had put together an experimental, makeshift ultralight, in front of my house, out in Canterbury. Apparently, this thing was remote controlled. I don't even remember whether or not it had a seat in it. I had a companion in this dream, who was a small, talking, shape-shifting animal 'demon' (I watched _The Golden Compass_, for the first time, last night), which just kind of scurried around me, the whole time. Not sure whether or not I could have actually ridden this ultra-light, I took it for a test flight, using the remote control and driving it around the grass around the ditch outside my house. The body of this 'plane' was made out of a lawnmower. And since I couldn't yet figure out how to fly the thing, it was going around in circles and actually mowing the grass. Lol. I finally figured out how to get it in the air, and it took a short flight over the ditch, just before rounding a huge tree, quickly descending, and smashing into my friend Jesse's mom's house. However, instead of being Jesse's mom and dad, who lived there, it was Todd's mom, and a different husband than the one she has now. Pretty random.





*12/04/2010
"Kumite"*

I was in an underground fighting ring. It was more like a Naruto tournament, really, than anything else. The fighting platform was something like the one used in _Bloodsport_; elevated at the ends, and a short drop to the ground. Throughout the fights, I did take my fair share of hits, but - on the whole - I was completely owning everyone. I ended up beating 3 guys, back to back, and had them all piled up on the ground, at the far side of the mat. The martial arts moves we were pulling off were just awesome. The floor rules were something like those in WWF, where you could touch the ground, outside the mat, but for only a certain amount of time. In the middle of an exchange, there was a moment where one guy knocked me forward, off of the mat. I landed on the ground, in a crouch, and immediately sprang back up, backward, toward the mat again. In the air, I rotated my body around to face the guy and whipped a flying spinning heel at him, knocking _him_ off of the mat, while I landed on top of it. Pretty sick. 

We then started getting into magic and other, physics-defying, signature moves. The last guy I fought had moves where a bunch of hidden blades came of his uniform. Another one was where a bunch of "ghosts" of himself flew in and attacked from all angles - kind of like Cloud's new 'Limit Break', in _Advent Children_. The guy was _really_ hard to beat, and I actually don't remember who won.



*12/05/2010
Dream Fragment:*
Vaguely remember hugging *TamiDoll*, and just hanging out with her.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/06/2010
"Invasion Evasion"*

(I watched _Skyline_, for the first time, last night. It was an 'ok' movie, but the visual effects were tight as hell.)
The earliest thing I remember was being in a camp-like atmosphere, with a few friends, in a trailer. Someone had a dog; like a lab mix or something, and I was playing with her, rubbing her belly. After a short while, the dog began to get really agitated and started glaring at the door. Some creepy shit happened, where a person came to the door and then turned into an alien, and we had to escape the trailer. I believe we pushed the creature into the bonfire and burned it, but this part is all really hazy. Soon after, I was alone, and running through the streets. The major attack had already begun, and there were larger aliens - dozens of stories tall - walking amongst the buildings and roadways. The city was completely destroyed and, no matter where I went or tried to hide, these things would always find me. The creatures that were too big to fit inside the buildings, would send out these long tentacles (like the ones in the movie), and snake them through the buildings to find me. I ended up dying, over and over, in this dream. Every time the tentacles would find me, they would either pull me back into the main body of the alien, or just splatter me all over the place, wherever I had been hiding. 

After respawning a couple of times, I knew I had to get out of the city, so I began to make a bee-line toward the edge of town, sprinting as long and hard as my body would allow me - and I remember being able to run for miles, without losing steam. But these tentacles were relentless. An alien could shoot the tentacles from its "hand", and the rope-like appendages would literally travel for miles - seemingly to endless distances - through the air, to chase their target. Again, I died quite a few times, while trying to escape the city; simply respawning again at the beginning and continuing to run, taking another route. There were times that I would try to steal cars, and some of them would have this "gunk" on them. Whenever I drive those cars, the "gunk" would begin to spread around the outside of the vehicle, trying to 'cocoon' itself in this alien sludge. I would see this happening and have to bail out of the car, before it completely encased me. What's more, is that some of these droplets of "gunk" would actually spring to life, and form whole aliens - each maybe 10 feet tall and built like bipedal elephants - which would then join the chase. Running from these things kind of felt like maneuvering through the game _Prototype_. 

It was like I was the only person in the city, and this entire alien force was centered on me, the whole time. There were just so many of them, and I was beginning to feel hopeless. After having to repeat this scenario, over and over, upon each death, I just wasn't feeling very confident that I would ever get out of this Hell. Suddenly, thankfully, just as despair was kicking in, I realized that this all had to be a dream. I was still on the run, though, as these things just weren't letting up, and anytime they would catch me, they would just annihilate me before I could do anything about it. Still respawning after each death, I took to flying, instead of running. It took me a little while to get up to speed, in my flying, as this dream was very vivid, and I was having a hard time manipulating it. I tried some telekinesis on the pursuing tentacles, but wasn't able to affect them. 

Once I got the hang of flying, though, the flight/chase sequences were absolutely sick. The easiest way I knew to keep my speed up, was to imagine myself as a missile. The thing was, though, that these tentacles were just as fast, so just because I could fly, didn't mean that I was getting out of the city an easier. I was empowered by my lucidity, though, and was more having fun with it, than frantically fleeing for my life. I weaved through the city at breakneck speed, an expanding trail of tentacles, following closely behind me. It was one of those zigging, zagging, dizzying, high-tech chases that you would see in any major, sci-fi blockbuster - just screaming through the sky, with impossible agility. Sometimes I would land on the street, to gain my bearings - pivoting and then launching off in another direction, just as the tentacles whipped passed me and then arced around to follow once again. I remember being chased at just the same height of some of the tallest rooftops, and then dropping toward the ground, head first, to try to throw off the oncoming appendages. I was going so fast that there was a single moment, there, where I worried about 'what happens if I'm not able to pull up, in time?' Even though I knew that I was dreaming, I wasn't really looking to slamming headfirst, into the street, so I pulled up on my own trajectory, as I could, nearly skimming the ground and then continuing to rocket down the street, the tentacles still keeping pace at every twist and turn. I also recall that the aliens could talk, and they all spoke with the same voice - as if it were a collective consciousness - which reminded me something of the Joker, from _The Dark Knight._

I don't really remember whether or not I ever made it out of the city. I don't think so, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/07/2010
"The Z Hunters"*

I was on a relic hunt, a member of a team of people around my age. Opposite us was a rival team, who I believe was lead by *DV Member JEFF777 (Geoff)*. The object of the hunt was some old metallic article of clothing that gave the wearer immense power (a glove, I think. Not sure, though). We actually started out with powers of our own, comparable to DBZ characters, and we had to complete all of these different challenges, to get ahead of the other team. Hilariously enough, the first challenge had something to do with our teams fighting to make the craziest sandwich, out of ingredients that were being stored in this secret, underground produce aisle. It was literally a mixture between a grocery store aisle - tile walls, lighting and all - and a rocky, cavernous tunnel. I don't remember much of this contest, or who one.

Later, the teams had whittled themselves down to just Geoff. There was a lot going on, and we ended up coming upon an event where cops had a house surrounded, and there was some sort of hostage situation going on inside. We had been told that the relic would be inside the house, and we had to somehow make our way inside to get it, without drawing the attention of the police. We stood on a nearby rooftop, staring over at the chaotic scene - each trying to gauge the best way of going about this. Suddenly, we got our break. For some odd reason, the cops had the 'genius' idea to act as if they were leaving the scene, and succumbing to the will of the hostage taker. Instead, what they did was take the _entire_ force - cars and all - and move them...to the house next door.  ::wtf::  They then climbed over the rooftop, trying to stay hidden - even though it was broad daylight - and moved into the backyard, making their way into the connecting yard and trying to storm the house from the back. Geoff and I immediately took this as our chance. 

Racing each other, we both launched off of the roof, streaking across the sky and busting into the house through one of the walls, neck and neck. We knew we had to work fast, because the police were coming up, and would be there any second. We subdued the criminal, and saved the hostage, who was some pretty attractive chick that I believe was tied to a chair(?) After that. We scrambled to look for the relic, but soon found out it wasn't there. The girl was actually a part of the 'game.' She was a piece of a scavenger hunt, and informed us that the relic was actually somewhere in the mountains (but she gave us more precise directions than that.  :tongue2: ). And before the cops even knew we were there, Geoff and I blasted off again, taking flight toward the mountains. The chase was insane. We were more like dog-fighting fighter jets; each jockeying for position and trying to knock each other out of the race, all while we sped over the terrain, toward the relic. We spared nothing, firing energy blasts at each other, along the way, and then streaking into close-quarters, mid-air melee before rocketing away and trying to gain the lead once again.

I don't actually remember who ended up winning the race. (Imagine that.  ::?: ) All I remember after the battle is returning to the house where the girl had been held hostage, hanging out with her, and then the two of us having some pretty intense sex.

All that power, and no lucidity, though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/08/2010
"Blackmail: Return to Sender"*

Some goons had kidnapped my daughter. They were using her as leverage, to blackmail me into coming along with them, and helping them commit an armed robbery. With no other choice, I went along with it. I don't remember very much of the whole situation, at first, but it involved being something of a point-man in the heist, within a massive house. The squad of thugs were charged with keeping the people in the house at bay, while I was supposed to be the one who actually went in to steal whatever was in the safe. It wasn't long before the occupants of the house began fighting back, though, and soon there was an insane firefight going on. I wasn't fortunate enough to be given a gun so, once I had what I came for, I had to haul ass through the house, ducking and dodging as guns were blazing around me. For the most part, the folks in the house were completely outgunned, and there were innocent people dying all around me. The inhabitants figured me to be one of the bad guys, so I ended up having to grab a pistol off of a dead man and shoot my way out, rounding the stairwell and rushing down, level after level - covering my own ass with frantic shots until I made it to the ground floor.

I rushed outside of the house, gunfire still crackling in all directions. As I was running, a van hurriedly pulled up beside me, and the door opened. Still at a sprint, I jumped inside the van and we sped off. I had completed my mission and got the goons whatever it was they were searching for (though I don't remember what it was. The whole thing felt much like Cobb's attempted escape at the beginning of _Inception_). All I could feel, was that the victory was a bit dubious. I wanted my daughter back, but I felt horrible about all of the people that had to die for me to complete my objective. To make things worse, I was greeted with the old bait-and-switch, for my services. The goons refused to give my daughter back. They said that they would need me for another job or so, before they would consider returning her to me. Needless to say, I was _furious_. I was not about to be made into a lap dog for these bastards. I knew I had to do something about this.

Half-heartedly, I agreed to the mission. It was supposed to be another armed robbery, much like the last one. I was told that the head guy was going to be there, himself, so I had a 'plan' on how I was going to end all of this. It was half-baked, but it was the best I had. Somehow, I had the luxury of having Todd be my transportation to this heist. We were in a car that I don't believe was his Jeep, and he was driving. We had to circle the neighborhood a few times, and wait until the goons had already secured the house, which seemed like a cross between an old house of mine, in Houston, and my Grandmother's house, in Daytona Beach. Also inexplicably, I knew that there was a rack of weaponry waiting for me, down the street from the target home. My "employers" didn't know about this, and it was my intention to get close enough to the leader of the group to take _him_ at gunpoint, and bargain his life for that of Cierra.

Making one of our rounds, we stopped over at this rack of weapons (which was, amusingly, set up right beside a house - all out in the open) and stocked up. Todd already had a handgun and ammunition in his car, just in case, but I needed to get my own. Going up to the rack, though, I saw that the only gun it had was a _model_ of a real piece. I didn't even think it was functional, but for some reason, I packed it anyway. There were no bullets on this rack of weapons, but Todd's bullets were able to fit in my 'model' gun, and that made me a little more confident that it would fire. After loading it, I didn't dare test it, though, because we were in a neighborhood, and couldn't draw too much attention to ourselves before getting the job done. I also grabbed a samurai sword from off the rack, and slung the sheath over my shoulder. We went back to circling the block. On what I thought was our last pass, we saw the goons storm into the house. I knew that I was going to be on, in just a few moments. Todd was beginning to lose his nerve about having any part in this, though. I told him that he was going to have to stop and wait for me, but he didn't want to stop. We just kept driving around the block while I argued with him about how I _had_ to go through with this. Another pass. Now, there were people streaming out of the house, some of them dragging their bullet ridden bodies under their own power, clinging desperately to their lives. I knew that there was going to be no other chance. Again, I told Todd that he _had_ to stop, so I could get this done before the cops came. And, again, he doubted the situation just long enough to role passed the house again. Sure enough, on our next trip around, there were cop cars in the driveway. I knew that, If I were to go in now, I would have bought myself a 1-way ticket to prison. It was too late to complete the job as ordered, anymore...I had failed.

Then I got a phone call. The leader of the goon squad said that he wasn't even present, during the heist. He had been testing me, and I let him down by not completing my task. He told me to report back to him, because we had some things to 'discuss,' and it was the most ominous thing I had heard in ages. He still didn't know that I was armed, though (if you could call it that). We drove down the block, still in my grandma's hood, and I got out. I didn't plan on making much small talk...at all. I was going in there determined to get my daughter back, by any means necessary. Clutching the gun and sword, and making my way up to the door - practically on fire with anticipation - I suddenly realized that I was dreaming. I was absolutely ecstatic. Lol. All fear _instantly_ disappeared. This entire scenario had just done a complete 180, and now, even though I was fully aware that this was not reality, I damn sure wasn't leaving the scene without settling the score. 

I burst into the run-down old house, immediately stepping in and waving the gun around. There was one guy on a couch to my right, another standing in a hallway to my left, and the leader was directly across the room from me. He sat in a chair, smuggly, with a gun in one hand, and my daughter in his lap. She sat rather stoically, looking at me with a calmness in her face as if she was just waiting patiently for this to be over with. I glared at the leader, beginning to walk toward him (before this time, I had never actually seen him, and he reminded me a lot of Victor Sweet, the dementedly egotistical bad guy from _Four Brothers_). The guy on the couch suddenly threw out his arm and aimed his gun at me. I aimed back at him and tried to pull the trigger. Nothing. I squeezed it harder. Still nothing. Even though I was lucid, the gun was still acting like a damn model. I just couldn't squeeze the trigger. Even when I clutched it with two hands and both index fingers, it wouldn't budge. I thought that it should be easy, since I was lucid, but no matter what I did, this gun just would _not_ shoot. Frustrated, I began taunting the guy on the couch. I dared him to shoot me, telling him that he could take all the shots he wanted, but it wasn't going to stop me from killing every single one of them, beginning with him. I began to slowly walk in his direction.

He fired. Anticipating the attempt, I swung my hand up in front of me, imagining the bullet hitting my palm and snatching it out of the air. He fired again. My other hand raised, slapping the bullet off to one side while I continued on toward him. His shots came in quicker as I advanced, and I simply stopped paying attention to the bullets, stalking toward the increasingly terrified man. His bullets pelted lightly off of my chest like grains of rice against cowhide. And out of the corner of my eye, I could see that the leader was getting uneasy, too. He tried getting my attention stalling me with some talk about how he "knows me" from somewhere, but I completely ignored him. I would get to him...in time. But for now, I was relishing in the moment.

By this point, I was standing right over the man on the couch. He had stopped shooting, and his eyes were wide with fear. He was shaking. Again, I tried to squeeze off a few rounds into his stomach, from point blank range, but the gun I held was completely useless, and I just didn't have enough control of the dream to overpower it. I finally threw it to the ground, having had enough, and reached around behind me to pull the samurai sword out of the sheath over my shoulder. The last thing I remember, before waking up, was the look on the goon's face when he realized that he was about to be carved into tiny little pieces.

----------


## XeL

> Even though I was lucid, the gun was still acting like a damn model. I just couldn't squeeze the trigger.



Classic.  ::doh:: 

That's some impressive recall.

----------


## Hukif

Maaaaaaaaaan, there were so many dreams where I was all "What's NEXT!?" then it ends there and I feel like it is that commercial that makes you really angry because it was on the best part and then it had to interrupt! So cool.
That last dream, you sure taught them, despite the silly gun failing <.<

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Classic. 
> 
> That's some impressive recall.



Thanks, XeL! 





> Maaaaaaaaaan, there were so many dreams where I was all "What's NEXT!?" then it ends there and I feel like it is that commercial that makes you really angry because it was on the best part and then it had to interrupt! So cool.
> That last dream, you sure taught them, despite the silly gun failing <.<



Lol. Yeah, I hate when you're really getting into something, and you're like "THIS IS GOING TO BE AWESOME!" and then *BAM*...you wake up.  ::?: 

And I have to keep this thing updated... Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/10/2010
"The Mighty Pen"*

I was really broken up about a death in my family. I have a strong feeling that it was my mom, but I'm not exactly sure. My dad was actually alive, and in this dream with me, though my mom was nowhere to be found. Whatever the case, I was in my old house (Canterbury) and crying about it. Trying to get me to snap out of mourning, my dad came into my room to talk to me. I just wanted him to leave me alone. There was really nothing that he was able to say, to make the pain go away. And, in his usual way, his cold words did more to agrivate me than they did to help rid me of my emotions. Finally, fed up, I said something that got him to piss off. I can't remember what it was, though.

He left the room, and went to the bathroom down the hall. Alone with my thoughts for another minute or so, I eventually began to clear my head. It was then that I heard my alarm chirp, as if someone had just walked into the house, unannounced. (Funny thing is, we didn't _have_ the alarm, back at that house. The only alarm we've ever had is the one installed in the house I live in now. I didn't even think of this as strange, in the dream.) Whomever it was, they made no effort to let us know that they were here, and unless they were sitting in the living room, by themselves, they were coming down the hall toward me room. I also knew that we had hollow floors, so if they _were_ coming down the hallway, they were purposefully trying not to make any noise. Quickly, I looked around for a weapon. The only thing that was within arms reach was a pair of ink pens on my desk. Without a second thought, I grabbed them up, holding them - one in each hand - in downward positions, to make them effective stabbing weapons. Waiting patiently at my room door, I took a fighting stance, anxiously poised and ready for the intruder to make his appearance at my doorway. A hand appeared, and I lunged. Stabbing the first pencil out toward my target, I drew it back when I noticed a gorgeous young girl, with light-brown skin and cornrows, standing in front of me. Startled, she said "It's just me," throwing her hands up and staring at the uncapped pen aimed at her throat.

Apparently, her and I were friends (though I have no idea if she's actually someone that I know in waking life). She told me that she knew about what had happened to my family member, and she just really wanted to hang around and cheer me up. I actually wasn't in the mood for 'cheering up,' and I believe I was going to be leaving the house soon, so I kindly walked her back out the front door. We had a short conversation on the porch, and I kept calling her "Jessica." Finally, after having put up for quite some time - and being really classy about it - she just gave me a friendly smirk and said "It's _Vanessa_." I felt really bad for getting her name wrong, and even worse for asking her to leave, when she just wanted to try to lift my spirits. I knew I wasn't able to hang out at the time, though. After spending a few seconds with her, I went back inside. I remember doing something with the alarm keypad, but I don't believe I armed it.

(After this dream, I woke up to the sound of the _real_ house alarm going off. I came to find out that my mom had been in the living room, with the alarm company, and they were testing it for some kind of trouble. It seems all of their beeping and fooling with the system had worked its way into my dream.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/13/2010
Fragment*
Don't remember much about this one at all. It was something to do with being on a _God of War_ / _Castlevania_ type of quest, battling creatures of the night and making my way through treacherous terrain. The main thing I remember is being on a high cliff face, having to scale the structure with my bare hands. There was a lot of cliff-hanging and crazy maneuvering, but most of the details are gone. In a hilarious twist, by the end of the dream, I was working in a childcare center, and I had to balance my time on the job with my mission; constantly checking the time and plotting out where my adventure would take me next, after I got done with my shift.

Something about having to climb over a massive mountain or something. I had to fight some kind of creatures of the night, and the whole thing kind of felt like God of War, or something similar. There was a lot of cliff-hanging and maneuvering. I just don't remember much. By the end, I remember having a job at like a childcare center or something, and had to balance being on time, with my mission.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Pretty epic night of dreaming, last night. Wasn't feeling too good, when I came home from work, so I ended up going to bed early and actually getting a full 8 hours of sleep! Haha. Woke up a couple of times, throughout the night, take some notes on my dreams.)

*12/15/2010
Dream One:
"Captain Cockblocked"*

I was the Captain of a brigade on a huge, futuristic ship. The whole dream took place inside the ship, so I honestly don't know if it was a water vessel or a spaceship. But I could tell, from the our uniforms and technology, that it was definitely in the future. As Captain, I had a really hard time getting my unruly platoon in order. They were quite a band of misfits, and would only listen to me when I really came down on them. I'm really not sure that I liked all of the responsibility for such a wily bunch. There were two stand-out soldiers in this dream, though. Two women. It seems that there was something of a love triangle going on, between us. One of the women and I were definitely seeing each other, and the other woman (who looked a bit like a cross between Angelina Jolie and the Baroness from G.I. Joe) was vying for my affection. 

My official love interest and I were sparring on a large platform made of metallic grid-work, set high above the rest of the platoon. The "room" we were in was enormous - more like a hanger - and the rest of the platoon was watching from down below. The spar was actually pretty interesting. It was a strange dance of attacking/evading, without ever coming in contact with each other. It was quite graceful. If I was facing away from her, she would slide in for a leg sweep, and I would do a slow, precise, back handspring over her, landing on her other side. Then I would throw a high kick at her, and she would bend sideways, beneath it, and cartwheel away. It was a lot like Capoeira, actually, but more straight-forward, and with less dancing. It wasn't intense, in the slightest. It was kind of erotic, really, and we were just enjoying how connected we felt with each other, in being able to anticipate each others' movements. Apparently, though, this didn't sit very well with the other girl. 

During a move where I was about to throw/spin my lovely opponent away from me, the other girl had made her way up onto the platform with us. I tried to throw my lady-friend with enough trajectory that she might be able to pull herself out of the barrel-roll spin through the air, and land on her feet. However, when I saw that the 'other' girl was standing in the exact spot that I'd intended to throw my opponent...I fucked up. Having been startled by this other girl standing on the platform, I under-threw my sparring partner. She spiraled a couple of times through the air, directly toward girl #2, who was actually in a perfect position to catch her. Instead - after having initially put her hands out, to catch the oncoming person on instinct, girl #2 swiped her hands away, at the last moment, and allowed girl #1 to crash to the metal-grated platform, face first. The impact was so loud that it echoed through the entire chamber. I could practically feel it, myself. Girl #2 just looked at me with a sarcastic sort of "Oops" expression on her face, obviously not the least bit apologetic.

Girl #1 was injured pretty badly, and I felt horrible. I went to her side to console her. She was holding her face, and it was clear that she was in a lot of pain. Eventually, the medics came, and helped her away to get checked on. While they hauled her off, I began walking to the other side of the platform. Girl #2 quickly caught up and kept pace with me. Quite adorably, she locked her hands behind her back as she walked, a huge smile beaming while she told me how _we_ (her and I) never used to have 'accidents' like that. Trying to dismiss her, I barked that we never used to run drills like that. As if her response had been ready, she answered back that "we never had to." She said that we always just kind of "vibed, in the field." Through this, I get the impression that her and I had something of a thing going on, in the past, and she was trying to rekindle it. Still kicking myself over dropping my new girl, I sat down on the edge of the platform and actually held a conversation with girl #2, though, the whole time, I really wished she would just leave me alone.

While we were talking, our Commander stormed into the room. A grunt yelled out "Ship on deck!!!" and everyone jumped to attention. Under my breath, I said "It's '_ATTENTION_ on deck, you idiot." The Commander wasn't very happy. He let us know that we were headed for a battle, and my platoon still looked like a rag-tag bunch of cretins. As if to prove his point, some of the grunts started mocking him, and copying the things he was saying. My mind was a mess of emotions at the moment, and I decided to stay quiet about it. The Commander then went into a spiel about how he started this platoon because of the potential he once saw in a 12 year old boy, who he knew would one day be a great leader. And he made it a point to say that he "did not see that 12 year old boy in this room." Even though he was facing the rest of my soldiers, I knew he was talking about me...and it killed me. After what seemed like an eternity, he left, and I knew that I would have to muster all the strength I had, to get my soldiers into shape, before our next battle began.


*Dream Two:
"Tygra's Tale"*

I was a lonely, troubled, version of Tygra of the ThunderCats. I had an underground base, which looked much like the hanger/chamber in my first dream - a large room with metal walls and an obscure, blue "screen," which took up the entire front wall and illuminated the whole chamber. After pretty much just sitting around and sulking, by myself, I found my lair being invaded by an entire army of mutants and robot sentries. There was a massive battle; myself vs. the entire army, which had just kind of 'teleported' into my lair. I had Tygra's trademark bolo-whip, and it was just the most fucking awesome weapon ever. The three balls on the end would cause explosions, whenever they made contact with a target, and the whip, itself, was amazingly accurate and effective. I distinctly remember thinking to myself - during the battle - how amazing it was, that I was able to wield such a weapon with such extreme expertise. (I vaguely know how to use a whip, in waking life, but would be completely lost, using one in a battle situation.) The battle was very fast an epic - involving a lot of high-jumping and anime-styled dashing; moving around the area with a speed that pretty much made me a match for everyone in the room, and throwing all kinds of projectile weapons at my attackers.

After some time, the fighting came to a stand-still. It turned out that I was being tested by this group. They were actually the rest of the ThunderCats, come to see my skill level and invite me onto their team. One of the smallest of the group was a young girl who said that she and I had the same mother or father. (Can't remember which.) By her markings, I could tell that she was a young Cheetara. She told me to check my records to see if we might actually be brother and sister. Forced with the decision of whether or not to join their team, I went off to be alone with my thoughts for a while. I found myself in a targeting range, flicking shuriken - rather sloppily - at targets. I was really apathetic about the target practice, and just kind of tossing shuriken everywhere; even sticking some of them in the ceiling. Above all else, they had just caught me at my most depressed, and I had a hell of a time shaking the sensation of hoplessness.

Reluctantly, I decided to join their forces, officially becoming one of the "ThunderCats." I don't remember anything after letting them know that I would sign on with them, though.


*Dream Three:
"Genetic Swimgineering"*

I was with some friends and family members, in a beach-side hotel. Standing on the balcony, we watched the water and saw some large, shell-like...._thing_ move up toward the shore. It was about the size of a small yacht, but seemed completely organic. Some of the people down on the beach flocked toward this object, which began spewing water out of an opening at the top. This water mixed with the water around it, and soon coated the shoreline, and all the people on it. When the beach-goers started emerging from the water, it was apparent that many of them were much younger than they had been before. This water apparently had some regenerative properties, and once people saw this, they immediately began bathing in it. It was a veritable fountain of youth. Some of the girls/women in our group - my mom included - just could not resist the urge. They made a bee-line out of the hotel and down toward the water. I tried to tell her not to do it, because we knew nothing about this thing, or where it came from. She wouldn't listen, though, and neither could many of the other girls in our group. They saw the opportunity to preserve their youth, and literally jumped in it. 

As with the others, they came out looking younger than they previously had, and were completely happy with the results. I still had a bad feeling, though. My suspicions were then confirmed, when those who went into the water began mutating. Some of them grew scales. Others grew soft, mushy skin that seemed to hang from their bones. The girl I was with began to grow scales, as did my mother. While we panicked, they also began losing their memory, and were constantly having to be reminded of who they were, and what was going on. It was just a horrible situation, all around. Things just progressively got worse. My mom ended up actually turning into a fish - a very sinister-looking fish with large spines that came out of her dorsal fin...but there was still something very human about her. 

After a while, my dream skipped ahead. We were now on a large boat. We had figured out that there was a "mad geneticist" behind the whole thing, and myself - along with a large squad of friends and strangers - were on our way to storm his island stronghold, to put a stop to whatever the Hell he was doing. My mom, still in fish state, was in a water-filled bowl, on deck. Suddenly, in the middle of our voyage, she jumped out of the bowl and into the ocean. Without so much of a second thought, I jumped off of the boat and into the water after her. I remember being absolutely terrified, in the open water, not knowing what to expect might be swimming around with us. Reluctant to open my eyes, I did, grabbing my mom/fish and paddling for the surface. I saw the boat do a wide turn, eventually coming back around to pick us up. Something wasn't right, though. I had a - almost telepathic - feeling that my mom/fish didn't want to leave the ocean. She was being called toward it. The more I swam toward the boat, the stronger the feeling got. When I was climbing onto the boat, she began squirming in my hand, and I actually saw a very human tear fall from her fish eye. For all that she was, she knew that she belonged in the ocean, and even considering the circumstances, I couldn't deny her that. With a heavy heart, I tossed her back into the ocean, and we continued our voyage to put a stop to this mad-man's experiments.

Soon, we were on his island. My comrades and I stormed the base, fighting through his forces and trying to get to the bottom of just what the Hell he was doing. I don't remember much of the battle, but it was fierce, and I ended up losing a couple of close friends in the fight. The last thing I remember was being drawn into the scientist's final hiding place - buried within a wall. He didn't know I had followed him in, and I ended up getting the drop on him, rushing him and tackling him into another room. The room was like a huge auditorium, and we were on the top flight of stairs. The villain was facing me, and away from the rest of the room. What he couldn't see was a horde of some of his failed experiments coming up the stairs behind him...and they looked hungry. Giving one final push, I shoved the guy away from me and toward his 'children,' slipping out of the room and shutting the door. Without even being there to witness it, I knew that he was being torn to pieces (and most likely eaten) by the monsters he had created.


*Dream Four:
"Fish Memorial"*
(Which is hilarious, if you're familiar with Fish Memorial Hospital, which isn't far from my house.)

I was coming home from work at night, and I saw that there were about a dozen cars in our driveway (only it wasn't my house, but my friend Kellen's house, from back when I used to live in Texas). When I went inside, my mom told me that she was having a memorial for Chris B. (an old friend of mine, who'd died in the previous dream. I would almost think this was the same dream, but I have the distinct feeling of having woken up, between the two). I didn't think too much of the fact that I had no notice of this memorial, but I did notice that I didn't actually see anybody in the house. Figuring everyone must be out in the back yard, I went to 'my' room to change clothes. Changing turned out to be one hell of a task, though. Nothing in my closet matched. Nothing. And even when I found something that could pass for a matching outfit, all of my shoes were de-laced and/or broken. I spent the rest of the dream throwing clothes and shoes around, trying to find something suitable to wear before going out to meet everyone.



*12/16/2010
Fragment:*
Another _ThunderCats_ dream, but all I can remember is seeing Cheetara whirling her bo staff around.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/19/2010
Fragment:*
I was on another relic hunt. This time, I was partnered up with some, really douchey 'hero.' He was a celebrity, or something, and was just so full of himself that I had to constantly restrain myself from choking the shit out of him. We were searching for precious stones and ancient jewelry, scouring through dark caves and tombs and whatnot. After all of our journeying, when we were finally able to find the treasure that we were looking for, he started acting like he was too good to even help carry any of it; saying something about how they were "just stones" and they were beneath him. I seriously just wanted to slap him.




*12/20/2010
Fragment One (Lucid):*
(Damnit. I completely lost a lucid dream, last night. And from what I _can_ remember, it was a pretty good one.)
I remember walking around at night, having just realized I was dreaming. I believe I was in an apartment complex, walking down the sidewalk, with patches of grass all around. There was a little light around - kind of blue-ish, but too bright to be moonlight - and my shadow was being cast, on the large white wall of buildings, to my left. Fortunately, I do remember looking at my hands, to stabilze the dream, which I've been trying to get back into the habit of doing. I tried to think of something to do, but I couldn't remember what the tasks of the month were, and I eventually recalled WakingNomad's RPG, and my Djinn character (which is another good thing, because we had just recently talked about it, and I was able to immediately think about it, upon becoming lucid - which is sometimes rare for me). While continuing to walk, I just inhaled, clenched my fists, and felt a surge of energy swell within me. Looking at the large shadow of myself, upon the wall, I could see that I now had the wild hair of my character, and even though I don't remember looking down, but I could tell that I was no longer wearing my shirt. Having this new sense of power, being back into the body of my Djinn, I lept into the air and went flying, searching for something to do.

There is a lot, around here, that I don't remember. The dream was very long, and had something to do with mutant vampire things... I can hardly even remember what they looked like - only that they were _ugly_. At least one of them were being held in some kind of wooden structure, down at the base of what I believe was a flight of stairs. I know that I interacted or had a conversation with one or more of them, but don't really remember a damn thing, other than that I was lucid. I do, specifically, remember reminding myself to go back over the events of the dream, so that they would be easier to recall, when I woke up.

(I _vaguely_ remember waking up, in the middle of the night, and being too tired to get out of bed, to write my notes down. It's just an obscure blur of a notion, but I'm pretty sure it happened.)


*Fragment Two:*
Something about my mom having brought home food, after I'd just eaten something that I didn't really enjoy. She said something about if I wasn't going to eat it now, I couldn't have any of it later. So, not really all that hungry anymore, I still ate whatever of it I could.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(My recall has been shit, lately.  :Sad:  Really nothing but a few fragments, here and there.)
*
12/21/2010
Fragment*
All I remember is some kid drinking from the bottle of vodka that was on my desk.



*12/22/2010
Fragment*
I was on a ship that was being rocked by massive waves. Standing on the deck, holding on for dear life, I was being relentlessly tossed back and forth, while someone looked on, from the shore (or a rock formation or something).



*12/23/2010
Fragment*
I was discussing the _Saw_ series, with my mom. She didn't understand the plot of the movie(s), and I was telling her about Jigsaw, and his twisted sense of "justice," as his reason for doing the things that he did.



*12/24/2010
Fragment*
I was hanging out with J and her ex boyfriend. J and I were really close, and were sitting on the floor, hugging on each other. They were together in the dream, though, and her boyfriend (also a good friend of mine) wasn't to happy about it. He made it a point to get between us and space us out a bit.



*12/26/2010
Fragment*
Something about being on a boat/dock at night with friends...and gun-play. I dunno.



*12/27/2010
Fragment*
I remember being lucid, and looking at my hands to stabilize the dream. The topography of my hands had dark patches on them that were kind of swirling around, slowly, like the blots on Rorshach's mask, in _Watchmen_. At one point, I sunk my arm into a wall, up to about my elbow, and pulled it back out. I vaguely remember walking across a short body of water, my feet just _barely_ sinking, about an inch or so, beneath the surface. I also vaguely remember having sex, and then standing on a structure, over top of the chick, and trying to recall the events of the dream so that I don't forget when I wake up.

(But, unfortunately, I forgot.  :Sad: )



*12/28/2010
Fragment One*
All I remember is having a bo staff spar with someone. I believe we were under a set of bleachers, and some kind of event.


*Fragment Two*
Todd and I had passes to actually be down on the launch pad, watching the shuttle being readied for launch. There was a set of chairs, for a small audience, set up in the pit, right beneath the boosters, and we were just looking on as they made the final preparations. 

There was a TV set up, off to our left, which was showing some show about the safety of the workers, showing footage of exactly what these guys do, and how meticulous they are about procedures. It also, however, showed what happens to the shuttle crew while they are in space, and the guidelines they have to follow, up there, as well. I remember a section on oxygen supply, and it showed an astronaut's suit pressurizing, and his head exploding, inside of his helmet. It was graphic; a quick splash of red just popping outward and coating the glass bubble.

After preps were made, we went out to a safe distance, to watch the actual launch. I pulled out my phone, and was video recording the entire walk - from directly beneath the boosters, all the way out to where the rest of the crowd was - not wanting to miss a bit of it.

I vaguely remember watching the launch, but don't really remember any details of it. Later in the dream, though, we had taken four-wheeler and were riding around areas of the space center that we weren't supposed to be in, being chased by personnel.



*12/29/2010
Fragment*
All I really remember is being with a chick and the two of us having to run away from a pair of UPS(like) trucks, which had chain-guns in the back, and were firing at us. We then when to some house and had sex on the floor.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/30/2010
"A Lesson in Na'vi Pain Management"*

(Tried a little dream incubation, this morning, and paid for it. I had turned on _Avatar_, focusing on my intention to draw myself into the movie, through DILD. Unfortunately, it worked. Quite possibly the most painful dream I have ever had in my life. I wasn't even on B6, but I did have a good liquor buzz when I went to bed. It was just as intense, though.)

I was Jake from _Avatar_, standing high in one of the mighty, cloud-scraping trees of Pandora. The war with Quaritch was soon coming, and the rest of the Na'vi were off somewhere, preparing for battle. I was being trained by a man who identified himself as an old arch-enemy of mine. He looked human, but this dude was _huge_; bigger than I was, even at Na'vi size. (He kind of looked like this picture of Heihachi Mishima, but thicker, with longer limbs, and completely bald.) According to this guy, I wasn't ready to face Colonel Quaritch. I was still "just Jake," and - as this guy would tell it - was not accustomed to my Na'vi form enough to maximize potential. So, he was about to teach me about how to manage my pain. Apparently, as I had somehow already known, this powerful man was planet-renown for his skills, and my best move would be to listen to everything he said. I braced myself, knowing I was going to be in for a tough trial. 

Suddenly, I was rocked in the stomach, with a fist that would have caused a human being to explode on contact. Another one followed, with yet another close behind. Before I knew it, I was on my knees, in agony, my ribs feeling like they were being beaten in with a baseball bat. He didn't stop, though, screaming at me to get up, before slamming me with another body shot. This man was _definitely_ not human. His strength was something out of a video game, and I could swear I was able to sense the shock waves jetting off of each punch to my midsection.
I honestly don't know of many times I've ever felt pain like this - if any. The blows rained in on me...almost rhythmically. He was in no rush. Just punching away, at his leisure. Completely unprepared for this, I tried desperately to drag myself away from him; helpless.

I didn't know if he was supposed to be teaching me or was actually trying to kill me. That was until he began to explain how I had the potential to block all of the pain out of my mind, and maintain focus and endurance for battle. He said that it was something that all warriors were able to do, and that I would be able to tap into the Na'vi's ability to do it at an accelerated rate. He wasn't exactly nice about it, though... Each punch would drive itself into my gut, and I would yell out in pain, this man's only response being to yell back at me for not taking it like a warrior. 

...I definitely didn't feel like a warrior, at the time...

More punches came, and I was now in too much collective pain to fight back, even if I wanted to.  Still, I dragged myself along the gargantuan branch beneath us, which easily supported our bodies, without wavering. He was all over me, though, and just would not fucking let up. He jumped from one side of me to the other, anytime I would start trying to scramble away a little more quickly. Each punch was now starting to bring me closer to tears, already having me openly screaming out with each torturous thud - and he could see it. He picked me up to my feet, my body practically limp, and glared at me sternly. Holding me up with one hand and barking at me to stop crying, he slammed more punches into me with his free hand, and each one was no less devastating than the last. I was being brutally beaten, and it was more than I could bear.

The gnarled look of torment in my face was slowly turning into a snarl of determination. I knew I couldn't just sit there and let him beat me to a meat-sack of pulverized bone. My eyes locked on his, and my fists tightened, every muscle in my body soon following suit. Immediately, he picked up on this and sneered, growling "WHAT?! ARE YOU ANGRY?! _HUH_??" through his teeth. His eyes were on fire with the a display of malice that just couldn't have been false. This was becoming a life or death situation. I felt my legs strengthen beneath me, beginning to stand up straight, slowly, but almost involuntarily. The pain was sequentially residing as the fist continued to pound away. I was getting stronger with each blow, able to sense that each punch would still have left a crater upon the trunk of the enormous tree we were in, yet I was becoming increasingly unable to feel them.

After a few more seconds of the onslaught, I was standing up tall, glaring at him with a scowl. Finally, he stopped punching, glaring back at me, still looking at me like a mortal enemy, but no doubt gauging my stoicism, after such a merciless attack. From what I could tell, he had decided that I must have been successful in my ascension. My torso still burned from all angles, but my entire muscular structure felt tightened and invigorated. The pain was still there, and it was damn intense....but I just didn't care. He told me that I was now ready for battle...

My recollection of the dream skipped ahead, and I was then running and jumping through the towering trees with a female Na'vi. She swung across a gap between branches, on a vine, and I did the same, right behind her. The two of us landed on another branch, this one just barely big enough for us to fit upon. When we landed, I took a sweeping glance down toward the ground - hundreds of yards below us - and I felt my stomach turn. It was the first time that I realized just how high up we really were. I found myself thinking "what the hell am I doing way up here?" and I think this _could have_ eventually led to lucidity. However, all chance of that soon disappeared, when our attention got drawn to the sight of the Colonel's aerial gunships flying in over the landscape, toward our village. What might have been our last run through the trees was now over, and it was time to go to war.

(I woke up here, and the movie was actually just getting to the final battle, practically in sync with the content of my dream, leading me to believe that some of the audio might have been seeping into my dream content, when I was beginning to awaken. I was hungover, and it seemed to take some time for the pain in my stomach to fade. Instead, it seemed to go to my head  ::?: , which was throbbing. Even some time after all of this, sitting at the computer, I had to hug my stomach, just because it seemed like the faintest - probably just mentally projected - trace of that horrible pain still lingered.

Not the best sleep I've ever had...)

----------


## Hukif

AWESOME! That Na'vi dream, despite being painful, sounds like one of the most awesome dreams I have ever read, pure awesome for training. Wonder if you will be able to use that some time in the future?
And so many nightmarish/thundercats dreams, being influenced by waking too much?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> AWESOME! That Na'vi dream, despite being painful, sounds like one of the most awesome dreams I have ever read, pure awesome for training. Wonder if you will be able to use that some time in the future?
> And so many nightmarish/thundercats dreams, being influenced by waking too much?



Thanks, Hukif! Yeah, even though that dream was painful as hell, it was just such an intense and unique experience.  :vicious: 

Most of my dreams tend to be influenced by movies/games/entertainment that I see everyday. I love that. Lol.

Trying to get caught up...

======================



*12/31/2010
"Live Fire"*

This dream was basically a live-action first person shooter. It was 100% realistic - as in; I was running around, in real life, literally trying to stay alive, and not just playing some video game. It was also _very_ intense. Along with your regular, gun-toting badguys, there were supernatural elements thrown into the scenario as well. Not only that, but I also had to square off against "bosses" like the Terminator and RoboCop. Throughout the ordeal, I was sometimes forced to ride around the suburbs, stealing cars and whatnot, to get to my objectives. I remember that of my missions had something to do with someone's family. I went to their house, armed with some kind of sub-machine gun, I believe, and showed up just as the wife was putting her kids in the car. While I was coming up the driveway, she turned and spotted me. Immediately, as if on instinct, the woman swiped her hand down, snatching up a handgun from her side, and just started blasting away at me, forcing me to dash away for cover. 

Later, I had to face-off against RoboCop, although it wasn't the original RoboCop. It was my cousin, Mario, walking around _as_ RoboCop. Not only did he have the trademark armor and automatic pistol, but he also had a shoulder cannon with the red, triangle-shaped, laser sight that the Predator uses, its three beams clearly visible in the air, whenever he was surrounded by smoke. There were also these "ghosts" or "reapers" or something, I had to fight against. They were see-through spirits, which floated around with scythes, which were the keys to their power. With the scythes, they could control time and space, and the weapons would essentially grant wishes for whomever was good enough to steal one of them. The wraiths used them to rewind time, whenever I would kill one of them, bringing their bretheren back to life and forcing me to try and kill them all over again.



*01/03/2011
Fragment*
Something to do with having to fend of some attacker, using the knives from a kitchen set.



*01/04/2011
Fragment One*
I was in an enormous food court, filled with people. The only thing I really remember is trying to get some Chinese food, and the woman behind the counter didn't speak a lick of English. It took forever to get her to understand what I wanted. I tried to say something to her in Chinese, and had to repeat it 3 or 4 times before I realized I was speaking to her in Spanish, and not Chinese (which makes sense, since I don't really _know_ any Chinese/Mandarin).


*Fragment Two*
Something about a shooting? I had to kill someone, for some reason that I can't remember. I believe it was self defense, because I remember being _really_ upset about having to gun this person down. They had gotten drawn into some situation that involved and XBox360, I think. I remembe a sign which said to turn off all 360 'transponders,' so that no more people would come, whatever the hell that meant.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/06/2010
Fragment One*
I was hanging out with some chick who was kind of a cross between AF and LK. AF's real life boyfriend was this hybrid girl's boyfriend in the dream, and they had a son who I believe was representative of LK's real life son. He was not happy that this girl and I were such good friends, and he had a really shitty attitude toward me, the whole time I was there. The last thing I remember is the infant son almost falling off of the bed, at one point.


*Fragment Two*
I just remember being with family and friends, at Kellen's old house.


*Dream Three
"Hang Time with Michael Jordan"*

I was on some sort of assassination job. The objective was to kill a High Value Individual, framing one of two factions within a military base. This would effectively cause what one of my commanding officers called a Civil War," within the facility. I don't really remember much about this dream, besides taking the shot, through a set of bars, and hitting the HVI, center mass.

Later, I was in what was basically a cross between a mall and an airport terminal. I had to pull a "drop" job (literally), which consisted of dropping a bag full of something illegal over the second-floor railing, and down to someone making the pick-up, below. It was ridiculously obvious that we were doing something illegal, but...that was the plan. Lol. After the drop, we were making our way out of the building, and security was buzzing all around us. They knew that _something_ had just happened, somewhere in the mall/airport, but they didn't know what, or by whom. We slipped right passed them, and walked out to the parking lot. 

Outside, randomly, I ran into Michael Jordan. Lol. He was just on his way home from doing some shopping, and making his way to his car. Almost surprisngly, I became lucid at this encounter. (Considering everything that had just happened, before this, I find it funny that all it took was meeting Michael Jordan, to make me lucid. Lol.) I started walking and talking with him, for a while. I told him about the fact that I was just dreaming, and he just quirked a skeptical eyebrow at me. It's hilarious, but he pretty much just looked/acted _exactly_ like Michael Jordan! Lol. He said something sarcastic, like "right. Sure you are..." continuing to walk beside me, at a relaxed pace. I said something like, "don't believe me? Watch," and I levitated into the air, moving around in front of him and hovering backward, while he kept walking toward me. I grinned at him and said "See? You're not the only one who can fly, Mike," laughing. He raised both eyebrows a bit, otherwise seemingly stoic. Though I could see that he was impressed, he didn't quite say much about it. He just kept walking, looking up at me.

I turned around and took aim at a car, a few dozen yards in front of us, reaching up toward it with one hand. Focusing my mind on the vehicle, I flipped my palm up, and slung my arm upward, grabbing the car with telekinesis, and hurling it through the air, over us. It soared to a good 30 feet in the air and then nose-dived toward the pavement. The car smashed into the parking lot, head-on, crunching itself nearly flat and toppling over. I couldn't help but note to myself how cool it looked.

Michael and I finally reached his car, and he asked me something about whether I planned to just follow him around, the whole time. I shrugged and simply said "I might as well, I'll probably be waking up soon, anyway." (Dunno why, but I just sort of had that feeling.) What's even funnier is that his car was an old, beat up, paint-stripped Pontiac Firebird, which wouldn't have surprised me, if it didn't even make it out of the parking lot, from the looks of it. We got inside, and it was just filled with all kinds of garbage; empty drive-thru bags; bottles; cans; etc. Settling into the seat, I was just about to look at my hands, to try to stabilize the dream, but I ended up waking up, instead.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/08/2011*
(Still been playing a lot of Modern Warfare 2, so I've been having quite a few dreams involving firefights, but my recall has been pretty shoddy and I haven't been remembering very much lately.)

*"Blades and Bullets"*

This dream was like a massive round of Team Deathmatch, and it was absolute chaos. It was night out, and the match was soldiers vs. ninjas. Everywhere, people were just running around, taking each other out. The ninjas were using every nook and cranny that could, to launch surprise attacks, whenever possible. We were on some sort of compound, that really didn't have very many walls, but had lets of wooden beams and banisters. It kind of looked like it might have been a Japanese compound, but I can't be sure. The battle was just fast and intense, there wasn't much time to seek cover or anything, just run and gun, whether down on the ground or running over the conjoined rooftops of the compound. Sometimes, either time would get intel on enemy meetings, waiting for large numbers to show up in one place before launching an ambush and taking out as many people as possible. 

The last thing I remember is a huge swinging log trap coming down at me. When I dove out of the way, it flew passed and smashed into the base of another enormous tree, causing it to topple over...right toward me. I got up and ran like hell just as the tree crashed to the ground.



*01/10/2011
Fragment*
Another Call of Duty type of dream. I was in the city street at night, fighting waves and waves and waves of opposing soldiers, which were coming in from all angles. It was a lot like the "Body Count" Spec Ops mission on Modern Warfare 2. I took a lot of bullets, and this dream was actually very painful (though I believe I was wearing armor, so I was able to keep fighting). I also had a partner in this dream (I had played this mission with Todd, recently.), but I'm not exactly sure who it was.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/11/2011
"Turf War"*

I was in a hotel, I believe. My mom and Cierra were there. Mom had come out of the room, in a pair of roller blades and a black spandex outfit. She had lost a lot of weight and looked amazing. (She has been working out really hard, lately.) She told me that she was going for a skate and asked if Cierra and I wanted to tag along. I remember just being really proud of her and not being able to believe how much younger she looked.

Later, we were all walking through the hood. I had eventually become lucid, but I don't actually remember how or when. At some point, we came across a large gang milling around, outside of a house. They told us they were preparing for a war, and that a rival gang was coming to their block, to try to take over. They were pretty much recruiting everyone that could, to help fight, and since I was lucid, I figured what the hell. 

Along came the insurgency. An enormous group of hoodlums came walking up the street, toward us. I didn't exactly count, but there were definitely 50 or more; tightly packed together, so that they all fit between the curbs of the two-lane street. Immediately, I broke ahead of "my own" gang, and started stalking toward them - smiling. I belted out something along the lines of :"Are you motherfuckers _crazy_?? You all have _no_ idea what's about to happen, do you??" They didn't even give me the courtesy of a response. They simply opened fire. I continued walking forward, the bullets slamming into me me with all the brute force of pebbles at a concrete wall. I was calmly closing the gap between us, silently reveling in the can of whoop-ass I was about to open on these clowns. Suddenly, from off to my left, a huge dog came sprinting in toward me. I don't figure that it belonged to any of the other gang members, but that it was just a neighborhood stray. Before I could even react, it snapped it's jaws down on my right hand, pulling and tugging at me with the total force of it's body-weight. It really didn't hurt very much, but I couldn't ignore the raw power that was behind the rest of the dog. Even though I knew I was dreaming, and had dissociated from the biting sensation on my hand as best I could, the dog was still causing me to stumble back and almost trip over myself, trying to get free.

I don't remember anything after that.

----------


## nina

> I turned around and took aim at a car, a few dozen yards in front of us, reaching up toward it with one hand. Focusing my mind on the vehicle, I flipped my palm up, and slung my arm upward, grabbing the car with telekinesis, and hurling it through the air, over us. It soared to a good 30 feet in the air and then nose-dived toward the pavement. The car smashed into the parking lot, head-on, crunching itself nearly flat and toppling over. I couldn't help but note to myself how cool it looked.



Damn that is awesome! I need to try something cool like that in my next LD.  ::D: 





> I belted out something along the lines of :"Are you motherfuckers crazy?? You all have no idea what's about to happen, do you??" They didn't even give me the courtesy of a response. They simply opened fire. I continued walking forward, the bullets slamming into me me with all the brute force of pebbles at a concrete wall. I was calmly closing the gap between us, silently reveling in the can of whoop-ass I was about to open on these clowns.



hahaha...that is AWESOME...I would have liked to read what happened next, if you hadn't been attacked by that damn dog. 

Maybe it was your subconscious not wanting you to annihilate this group of people for some reason.  ::hrm::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Damn that is awesome! I need to try something cool like that in my next LD.



You should! Do you have any experience with telekinesis in your lucids?





> Maybe it was your subconscious not wanting you to annihilate this group of people for some reason.



Yes, yes. I suppose it's _possible_.  :Thinking:

----------


## nina

> You should! Do you have any experience with telekinesis in your lucids?



I'm trying to think back...but nothing really seems to stand out in my mind as any clear experience with telekinesis. I've done lots of very simple things but nothing majorly cool. At least, nothing that I can recall off the top of my head.  :smiley:  I definitely think that boys and girls dream very differently. And apparently it is proven to be true.

----------


## Hukif

Call me crazy, but post #1382 and #1381 are nearly identical lol
I want to know how the full fight went in the terminator/robocop dream, it sounds so... "drools at the thought of epic fight"
Silly Jordan, ignoring the oportunity of having fun in a LD! You should have taken him flying or something, but ah well, celebrities.
And this explains everything, dog > bullets!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao. Thanks for the heads up. I just deleted #1382.  ::chuckle:: 

I wish I knew more of what happened with the Terminator/Robocop dream as well.  :Sad:  I have this visual of "Robocop" (cousin) walking through a smoke-filled hallway, with the red laser-sight shining through all the smoke. I know it must have been badass.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/13/2011
"UFO, EMP, WTF"*

I had been hanging out with a few friends. Josh was there, and there were a couple of girls along with us. We'd spent most of the night just partying and just getting into a lot of shit we weren't supposed to be. I remember being in a garage, sitting in the passenger seat of a car, and one of the girls from the back seat slithered up front to sit on my lap. Looking back, though, I can't say that this is a girl that I already knew in waking life.

Later, we were supposed to be going to a house party, but when we got there it was completely abandoned. It was the middle of the night, and there were still a couple of cars outside, even though there was apparently nobody home. Ultimately not caring, we all just decided to hang out there, and have our own little party. So we started just getting hanging out and getting hammered. The whole thing seemed completely wrong, though. Everything was dark and ominous, and the house itself had a really run-down, horror movie type of feel to it, as if it were a cross between the Bates motel (_Psycho_) and Springwood High School (_A Nightmare on Elm Street_). Even though we were just having a grand ol' time, there was still this foreboding feeling that we just shouldn't be there.

After some period of time, we were all outside. The house was somewhat in the sticks, and even though there was a least one neighbor nearby, there were acres and acres of land, around us. Suddenly, in the dead of night, we heard the electronic whir of some sort of aircraft above us. We looked overhead and there was a small cluster of about 3 spot lights beaming down through the clouds, sweeping over the house and surrounding area. The machine was hovering, just to high above the mist for us to make out its shape. Still, it was easy to see it was like nothing I'd ever witnessed. Just as suddenly, a convoy of military vehicles roared onto the scene, tearing through the grassy field beside us, and apparently chasing the flying vehicle, which had shifted off to the clearing behind the house. There was something huge going on, and we weren't even sure if we were allowed to be on this property. We figured that it would probably be best to get the Hell out of the area, before the military decided to come back, and 'interrogate' any witnesses. However, when we tried to start the cars, they were all dead. Everything electronic was dead. Apparently, we figured, that _thing_ in the sky had triggered some kind of EMP, and we were now stranded. (Didn't realize that this didn't explain how the military was able to drive in across the field. Oh well.)

The next thing I knew, it was the following morning. I vaguely remember waking up in a friend's car. We were trying to leave again, and this time, the car was starting. The only thing left was for me to check my car...which was suddenly nowhere to be found. I exploded into panic, jumping out of the car and scoping around for mine. Josh suggested that I might have parked it around back, with some of the others. I went around the side of the house, and into the back yard. There were a a couple of cars back there, but most of them looked run down, and mine was nowhere in sight. I'd gone back around to the front of the house and found the rest of the group in the garage. They were tending to the girl who had been with Josh, and she was apparently very sick. She had these mysterious bruises that just showed up, all over her body, and there was suddenly blood all over the section of the car where she was sitting, which apparently came from her. Everybody was freaking out, because this girl was apparently getting worse by the moment. I was immediately reminded of the snake things in the movie The Ruins, and I couldn't help but think that this girl had them crawling around beneath her skin. If she was somehow infected with these parasites, we were all in grave danger, and we had to get out of there. Now.

There simply wasn't enough room for all of us to drive off in the only car that we had, so I knew we needed some other mode of transportation. I ran back around to the back of the house and started looking for a car that might actually start. There was a really dope, customized Camaro, but it turned out to be a piece of junk that simply didn't run. Another car, which seemed suitable from afar, seemed to suddenly morph into a child's PowerWheels type of toy. Finally, I came across another car, which looked a lot like mine, except it was a convertible of a different color. We somehow got it started, piled ourselves into both vehicles, and drove away to try to get some medical attention.

That's all I remember.





*01/15/2011
Fragment*
The only thing I really remember is that I was driving around the Lake Mary area with my dad and a few other people. It seemed like the city, but there were a few differences in the geography. Later, we were in a park, smoking bud. Afterward, we were driving back down Lake Emma, and I was only wearing my underwear.  ::wtf2::  Someone in the car wanted some cigarettes, so we headed toward a convenience store, and passed by a bunch of cops, along the way. They were doing some kind of driving drills, on the road, and had caused a huge accident. The last thing I remember is trying to maneuver around the wreck.



*01/16/2011
Fragment*
The only thing I remember is some chase sequence where I'm trying to catch this ninja girl (though I don't think it was the same girl that I was in my "Ninja Girl" dream, a while back). We were running around a dock/harbor area, and I had pyrokinesis. I remember throwing some fireballs at her, but she was just too quick and nimble; dashing and dodging around pretty much everything I threw at her, before taking off again and making me continue to chase her through the night.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/18/2011
"Penrose"*

This dream had something to do with _Inception_, but I can't remember exactly how it tied in. (I had been watching the movie, when I went to bed.) There was a gunfight going on, in and around some multi-tiered structure, at night. There were some snipers around the facility, and my group and I spent most of our time on the run. I don't remember much, but there was a certain high pillar or something, that I kept falling off of. Before I hit the ground, I would realize that this was all a dream, and my first instinct would be to try to wake myself up, before impact. But instead of waking up, I would simply restart the dream from the beginning, having lost lucidity. I would then get back to that same pillar, fall off again, realize I was dreaming and instinctually try to wake myself up, before I hit the ground. And then I would just start the dream over again. I don't know how many times I did this, but it was quite a few. Some time later, my friends and I had gotten back into the area where the pillar was. Something had changed this time, though, and we ended up taking a different trail, slipping down into a trap door in the floor, away from our attackers. We ended up in a house that was somehow "under" the facility that we'd been fighting in. 

The next day came. We were still in the house, but the whole facility above us - along with the whole gunfight scenario - was gone. We were partying a bit. My friend Sam was there, and her and the others were passing around some liquor. I kept trying to get some, but every time I would get close to the bottle, it would get passed over to somebody else, and out of my reach.




*01/20/2011
Fragment One*
I was Batman, and was using stealth to get around the inside of some building. I believe it was something like a community center, because I remember it having a game room. I don't really recall what I was doing there, but I think I might have gotten spotted once or twice. Don't remember much from this dream at all.


*Fragment Two*
I had a job interview, and was told that I had to wait for other candidates to have their interviews, before I would be told whether or not I got the job. I ended up coming back, much later in the day, after most everyone was gone. I can't remember the reason, but I think I had to change clothes or something. There was no one around, and I took off my shirt and was either turning it inside out or putting another one on or something. I remember that someone had been playing Modern Warfare on a computer that was in the room, and it was still left running. Finally, I left the building, and was still trying to get my arms in the sleeves of my shirt. I saw LQ walking through the parking lot, who was a friend that I had a huge crush on, once upon a time. I was pretty sure she saw me, but that she might not have noticed, because she didn't say anything. Slightly embarrassed by still only being partially dressed, I tried to stay out of her sight, just in case she really hadn't noticed. 

That's all I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/23/2011
"Financial Aid"*

I was friends with LS, and back in my old neighborhood. Her little brother was there. Apparently, they were getting money from a sick family member or something, and there was another character who was stealing the money right from under them. I don't exactly remember the details, but I somehow ended up helping this person double-cross them. (_The Matrix_ movie was looping, while I slept. After this dream, I woke up right at Cypher's double-cross. Seeing as how screwing LS over like that is something I _never_ would have done in waking life, I'm wondering if being so in-tuned with the movie is what created this scenario, in the dream.) I was with the main villain as he was talking to the liaison, trying to get the money. I actually wasn't supposed to be there, but the liaison had shown up unexpectedly. I couldn't get out of sight fast enough to go unnoticed, so I pretended to just be a friend of the family, who was simply visiting; feigning sleep while the two talked. LS came home, just as the deliverer was leaving, and saw me laying there. Before she was able to ask too many questions, the crook, apparently someone she trusted to handle things, ushered her out.

The next day came. LS and her brother were really sad. Not having really thought about my actions as being "all that bad," I listened to her tell me about how her and her brother were really struggling - that there was no one to help them out, and the money she was supposed to be getting for support had been stolen. It was only then that it actually hit me. What had I done?  This girl was my friend, and obviously in trouble, and I had just helped someone steal from her. The realization hit me in the chest, as if I'd been completely oblivious to what was going on, before that moment. Above all else, I knew I had to come clean, and confess to what I had done. I brought LS and her brother outside my house, and they took a seat in the grass. Reluctantly, I laid it all out for them, letting them know of my involvement, and about how I had no idea how bad they were hurting for money. Having to verbalize my actions, I was just as surprised with myself as I knew she had to be, and I wanted nothing more than for her to forgive me. She didn't. In fact, she hated me for it. She got up and screamed at me, telling me about how much they'd lost - not just from the money that was skimmed, but because of how much more they were going to lose, because of bills that wouldn't get paid and whatnot. She thought that I was just using the money to blow, but that wasn't the case. I had been struggling myself, and was skimming money to help pay for my essentials. Had I have known what I was doing to them, there is no way I would have gone through with it. She wasn't hearing it, though. I could only watch as she stormed off, refusing to talk to me. Her little brother slowly got up, staring at me as he followed her, muttering a sarcastic "thanks a lot," under his breath.

I pleaded with LS to hear me out, and told her that I didn't really understand the gravity of what I was doing. I tried to rationalize to her, why I had needed the money, as if it were any excuse. They completely ignored me, though, and simply walked away.

As if on cue, I woke up...feeling like the scum of the Earth...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/29/2011
"Reptiloid"*

I remember that there was a lot that went on, early in this dream, but the first thing I actually recall is being at a park with some friends. There was a small pond nearby, and a friend and I were playing some kind of ball game near it. We had some awareness that there were gators in the water but, before then, we hadn't really paid any heed to it. Then, we noticed some small animal - a duck or something - making is way toward the shore. Before it could make it, though, a couple of gators splashed into view and violently attacked the animal, tearing it to shreds. Then, they turned toward us...exposed snouts slowly floating in our direction. Not quite sure what to do, we waited for a moment, seeing the gators crawl up onto the embankment, stalking our way. We then took off, running back toward our group. Knowing full well that alligators aren't the fastest creatures on land, we never could have been prepared for what happened next. The gators actually extended their - once short and stubby - legs, sprinting after us like greyhounds, on thick, muscular, canine-esque legs.

There was no way we were going to out-run them, and things looked even worse, when another two gators shot out from behind a jungle gym, far off to one side of us. They were closing in just as fast, and we were running out of places to go. We'd made it to the picnic table where the rest of our friends were sitting. Seeing us approach, with these mutated reptiles on our heels, the group immediately stood up. I took running leap and jumped up on top of the table, everyone else doing the same. We were now surrounded, these beasts trying ferociously to climb up onto the table, snapping their razor-sharp jaws at us, only to be kicked or beaten back with anything we could use as weapons. What's even more strange about these creatures were that they were coated with what, at first, looked like slime. But, after the gators were out of the water for a certain length of time, they actually began to melt, sizzling down to steaming piles of this sort of seaweed green goo. The creature were coated in some sort of organic corrosive liquid, like acid. I screamed out to everyone not to touch them, and that all we had to do with hold them off until they all either retreated or melted under their own secretions. 

I don't remember whether or not we all got away, though.



*01/30/2011*
*Fragment*
(I completely forgot a lucid, last night. I hate when that happens.  ::?: ) 
The only thing I remember is something about having to run through a deadly network of traps, like in the new _Predators_ movie. Later, I had become lucid. I remember showing off a couple of lucid tricks, such as walking across a pool of water, and sinking my arm into a wall. When I walked across the water, I found it kind of hard to keep myself levitating, and one of my feet actually dunked completely under, leaving my shoe feeling soggy and wet.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/31/2011
Dream One (a)
"Extinction-Level Event"*

(This was the most horrifying, emotional set of dreams I have had in a while...)

The Earth had been invaded.
High above what could have been every major city in the world, as far as I knew, massive alien spacecrafts hovered. They had come on the scene and looked down upon us, over the span of about 3 days. We never once got to see what these aliens looked like. Instead, they communicated with us telepathically, without ever having to leave their vessels. At first, they didn't say much. I really don't remember if they said anything at all, the first few days. They just kind of loomed over our heads, apparently observing us. Their intentions, at this point, were completely unclear.

Life somewhat continued, even with the presence of our 'visitors,' looming overhead. One day, I had made a few rounds to see some old friends. I know I saw quite a few of my people, but the only ones that really stood out were my baby's mom (who I'll call "G"), and an old "friend with benefits." There was another ex who I believe I might have seen as well, but I'm not exactly sure. Anyway, at one point, G and girl #2 sort of merged and became one person, with different attributes from both (and, of course, I didn't find this strange enough to become lucid  ::roll:: ). We went to a fast-food restaurant and either the person on the drive-thru headset couldn't hear me, or there was some other reason why the girl(s) ended up having to go inside through a back door, while I pulled the car around front. Later that night, we were back at an apartment that we were apparently sharing, except I had my own room, and she had one. Despite the knowledge that there were enormous, city-sized space-ships hovering high over our heads, it seemed like a pretty normal night. She ended up going to sleep early, and it wasn't until well into the night that I remembered she had the bag of food with her, and it was now locked away in her room. I didn't feel like waking her up to get it, though, and just shrugged it off. The next morning, she was simply back to G's normal self. All resemblance of the other girl had vanished. It was on the third day (I believe) of their occupation, that the aliens finally decided to give us some insight. Not bothering to pay us any door-to-door visits, the beings simply beamed their thoughts into our heads. We were informed, rather matter-of-factly, that our entire species was about to be exterminated, and that, since they had took up positions that would allow their weapons to sweep over the entire planet, any attempts of escape were completely unnecessary. Armageddon was upon us, and there was nothing we could do about it.

Panic. It barely even had enough time to set in, before the bombing began. Thunderous booms shook our apartment, each one seeming as if were right outside our window. I was absolutely terrified - not so much of death, itself, but the thought of suffering _until_ death. G was, surprisingly, not very affected by the situation. She seemed 100% sure that we were not going to suffer; that it would be quick, painless and peaceful. The chorus of explosions - stomping around the area outside - didn't instill the same sort of confidence within me. With my eyes wide with fear, and my voice the epitome of hysteria, I screamed at her the possibility of our building collapsing, and the two of us being caught in the rubble for God knows how long, our bodies broken, buried, and left to die, waiting for hope that would never come. Amazingly, she responded with a scoff. "Pfft. That only happens in movies," she said. I was floored, immediately switching from frightened to furious that she would just dismiss such a likely scenario. I said "what are you talking about?! Being get trapped in collapsed buildings all the time!! Don't you watch the news?!" My tirade was cut short by a few more deafening blasts, even closer than the previous ones. The entire building shook, and I was actually thrown off of my feet. This one apparently rattled G as well, because we both grabbed each other and huddled together on the bed - our heads ducking in unison; hearts jumping out of our chests with each successive bang from outside. 

I was a complete wreck. I don't know that I've ever been so scared. Unable to control my fear, I burst into tears, absolutely terrified of the horrible death that would soon be coming for us. But, once again, G remained rather stoic. She held me close, cradling my head to her, and actually began singing to me to console me! (It was just the most incredible situation, seeing as how I'm usually the one with my head screwed on during stressful times.) Suddenly, there was one final _BOOM_, right on top of us, and everything went black. (The whole thing reminded me of the final scene in _Cloverfield_.) 

In the 3 or 4 seconds of darkness, I received a message. I can't recall if I saw it in my field of vision, or if it was just telepathic. The message was just kind of 'there.' The message was "You and your daughter..." and that was it. I have absolutely no idea what it was supposed to mean, or where it came from. (Oddly enough, my daughter never made an appearance in the dream.)


*Dream One (b)* (FA)
I suddenly 'awoke' on the same bed, eyes full of tears. I looked around the room, which seemed completely undisturbed, and found G sitting on the floor. There were pizza boxes stacked on some of the furniture, and G looked as if we'd just been lounging around the house, shooting the shit all day. Sitting up with a start, I frantically asked her about the aliens, and why the bombing would have just suddenly stopped. She looked at me like she didn't have any clue what the fuck I was talking about. My mind raced. I was thinking that there was just no way I could have imagined all of that. With an extreme sense of urgency, I asked her to tell me what the date was. She didn't know it, so I asked her what day of the week it was, and she said Tuesday. Tuesday, I remembered, was the day that the aliens had actually showed up. I had been transported back to Tuesday...but there were no aliens this time! The only thing I could keep asking myself was 'How is this possible??'

G looked over at the window, a bright light flooding into the room. Passively, she said "that's really pretty," and I was immediately alarmed. I looked out the window, myself, expecting to seeing the bright, swelling light of a nuclear explosion, ready to brace for yet another inevitable shock wave. However, there was no explosion. It was just the sun, rising into the sky, at the beginning of this new day. There really _were_ no aliens, this time. I wasn't able to believe - for one minute - that what I had experienced was a dream. Instead, I figured that I was somehow given another chance at life. I had somehow been transported back to that Tuesday, but without the threat of attack. The human race was no longer in danger of being exterminated. Relief doesn't even begin to describe how I felt. I was practically shaking. The emotions flooded back into me, and I began to cry softly. My eyes remind dry, but if the tears _had_ come, they would have been tears of joy for simply being alive.

(When I woke up from this dream, I felt like I had a hole in my chest. I was completely emotionally drained, and I just sat and stared at the floor for a good five minutes. There is really nothing like honestly believing you are about to die, and then suddenly waking up, safe and sound in your bed. I was numb for a good portion of the day, after coming back from this insane trip.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/05/2011
"College Course"*

My dad was surprising me with a gift, for some unknown occasion. I can tell that I was much younger, in this dream, but I don't have any idea of what age. He led me out into the garage, and pointed over to one side, standing back and giving me room to pass through. Glancing over to my left, I lay my eyes on a red and blue enduro dirt bike (which looked just like this), parked next to some other bike, that I didn't really take much note of, as if I were already familiar with it. Ecstatic, I wheeled the dirt bike out to the drive way and began to inspect it, checking the choke and other switches. Finally I jumped onto the bike and stomped down onto the kick start. There was a ditch around the side of the house, that I had to avoid, and I was soon tearing off behind the house, pushing up through the gears. There was a large school campus (maybe a college or high school) just past the field I sped across, and I began weaving left and right, so as not to hit the people just wandering along the grass. I'd heard another dirt bike, out on the street, and when the person had seen me, I noticed that he turned around at the stoplight, came up onto the curb, and started trying to keep pace with me. 

The physics of the ride were all very realistic. I was playing with clutch/accelerator dynamics to do short catwalks, but was being somewhat careful, because it's been a long time, since I've been riding. Beginning to run out of grass, I came along the front of the school, just at the parking lot, practically shouldering passed a security guard. I figured I'd gone about far enough, and hooked a U-turn around the guard, squeezing the front break and twisting the accelerator back so that the back tire spun in an arc around me. Facing back the way I came, I took off once again, weaving between the students and faculty once more. Don't remember much more than this.






*02/06/2011
"Everybody Falls the First Time"*

I was outside a house that kind of looked like my grandmother's, on my dad's side. There was an overhang above the front porch, and I had to go back into the bushes to look for something. This porch was infested with spiders, which had made webs that criss-crossed through the small walking space between the bushes and fence, and the deeper I got into this space, the thicker the webbing network became. I had been trying to keep out of contact with these webs, but it was just impossible. When my arms or legs would touch up against the webs, I could feel that they were about the consistency of metallic thread, and I was feeling more and more trapped inside. It got to the point where I wasn't sure I would be able to get back out from behind the bushes, without taking some of these webs out with me. Small spiders dotted the webbing in scattered areas, and I was able to avoid them, for the most part. A friend of mine handed me some sort of cleaning tools - though I don't remember what they were - and I got to work, breaking these webs and spraying whatever spiders I could find.

Randomly, I happened to look to the left, eyes fixed just slightly higher than my head. There, hanging no more than a foot away from my face, was the grand-daddy of all spiders. It was hung with its enormous legs curled up to its softball-sized body - the entire creature probably about the size of a baseball glove. For a moment there, I was paralyzed with fear. I already don't like spiders, and this thing looked like it could strike at any moment, and wrap around my head like a face-hugger from the movie _Aliens_. Swallowing the terror which was surging through my body like a high-voltage current, I sprayed this monster and swatted him down off of his perch. I then broke out from behind these bushes as fast as I could, and went around to the front. Apparently, I'd done my job, and this spider was dead. Even while it was lying on the ground, motionless, I just couldn't believe the size of this thing. Not missing the chance to document, I pulled out my phone and took a picture of it.

Not long after this, the old woman who lived in this house (who wasn't my grandmother) came home. She was driving an old Caddy, or something similar.Pulling into the garage, the woman slammed into the wall, piercing the home with the grille of her car. She put it in reverse and pulled it back out, and we all ran over to assess the damage. It wasn't _too_ bad, but we were all still wondering WTF she was thinking. We talked to her for a while, and she was a little shaken up, but it turned out she wanted to give it another go. I thought this was a _horrible_ idea, but she was back in the car before I really even thought about saying something. Wasting no time, she slammed on the gas. There was a teenager walking across her driveway, and he had to dive out of the way so the woman wouldn't run him down - which she would have - and the car then disappeared into the garage, followed by an enormous _crash_.

We ran to the garage, and saw that the car had gone _completely_ into the house, and through the kitchen, debris strewn all around. The woman was ok, but she'd done some major damage to her home. Soon, we were all trying to fix whatever we could help her with. A rack of glass panes were wheeled in, to replace some of the glass cases and windows she'd destroyed, and I noticed that this glass was _much_ stronger than regular glass. Someone told me that it was a special type of glass - which even had a specific name, that I can't remember - and it was the type of glass that they use for those 'sky-walk' things, like at the Grand Canyon, designed to support your weight, when you stand on it and walk out over the gorge.

During this explanation, the dream made an unexpected transition. I was now standing _outside_ of a skyscraper window, hundreds of meters above the ground, perched on one of these panes of glass. The glass plank was only maybe 2x2 ft., and was nowhere near adequate for safely supporting a full-grown man, at such extreme heights. I pulled back and pressed myself against the glass behind me, wondering just what the hell I was doing way up here. Behind me, I noticed that there were some people inside the building. They were encouraging me to jump. That's when I noticed that I was attached to a bungee cord. It seems that I was on a bunge platform, but I had absolutely no intention of jumping. 

Across the street was another skyscraper, practically identical to the one I was on. I heard someone scream and looked up above, to the rooftop on the building across from me - which was still hundreds of feet higher than the level I was on. A person had plummetted off of the rooftop and was screaming as they soared down passed my position, careening toward the street far below. Their bungee cord then recoiled, saving them from what would have been certain death. Another person followed, shortly after. These people were obviously braver than I am, because even when I could bring myself to look down, I would throw myself back against the glass, trying to keep myself from tipping over.

One last person hurled himself off of the adjacent building, his trajectory bringing him out a lot further than the others. What I hadn't noticed was that there was another platform on my building, about a dozen feet above my head. This guy had jumped far enough to carry himself across the double-laned gap of road beneath us, just to the side of the building I was on, and slammed down _hard_, onto the platform above me. I could hear everyone behind me yell "oooooohhhh!!!" The guy - obviously in a lot of pain - was able to slowly shift his body to one side, and just kind of rolled off of the platform. His limp body continued the descent, passing within a few inches from my side, and dropping like a stone, toward the street.Unfortunately, I couldn't resist the urge to track him with my eyes, tilting my head forward just a bit, to see further down toward the street. My body, it seemed, was destined to follow, and I felt myself teeter away from the glass window. I tried to pull my center of gravity backward, but it was too late. Now it was I, who was falling down toward the street, the knot in the pit of my stomach growing exponentially, while the ground rushed up toward me. I don't remember whether or not I screamed, but I wanted to. As far as I know, my bungee cord never snapped me back up, instead, I just kept dropping further and further, faster and faster, until I finally woke up, seconds before hitting the ground.

(I had set _The Matrix_ to loop, while I slept, and this dream felt distinctly like Neo's being stuck on the ledge during his office escape, and his fall between the two buildings, while trying out the jump program. I don't know that they were directly related, but it all felt way too similar not to be.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/08/2011
Dream One
"Oneironaut vs. the Dream World"*

(*Wow*. This is the longest entry I have made in a long time. Lol. It's been a while since I have taken melatonin, and I ended up taking 6mg last night, before bed. I also took a batch of multi-vitamins late, which might have played a part in this. I had a _ridiculously_ long lucid, filled with some of the most incredible action I've experienced in a long time. Unfortunately, this dream was so long that I was not able to retain a lot of the detail - even though I stopped myself and tried to remind myself of the past events, along the way. Oh well. I was able to recall all of the encounters I had (I think), but the details of each fight (and the timeline of which fights happened when) are either hazy, or completely gone.)

I was back at my High School. (I had gone to a friend's memorial service, on Saturday, and it was at our old High School. I hadn't been on campus in over 10 years, and we actually got to go inside and take a look around, which was pretty surreal.) I was either in the gym or the cafeteria, and there was something strange going on - though I can't remember what it was. A kid near me was trying to help figure out exactly what was causing these strange occurrences, and he looked up behind me and pointed his finger toward the ceiling, yelling out "Look!!" When I looked up, I saw someone's arm, high upon a window sill, drawing itself back, as if trying to stay out of sight, the rest of the body hidden because of my lower position. This was all too familiar, though, because not only did I recall the last time I saw a mysterious arm tuck itself away from my sight, high above the floor, but the arm was decked out in that same tell-tale green and red sweater. I both became lucid and recognized this recurring character, at the same time. "Come on out here, Kruger!" I called up to him, from below, now fully aware that I was dreaming.

Freddy showed up. Unfortunately, I don't remember much of our conversation or fight. I do remember that at one point, he charged at me, and I did something of an aikido-type of counter, sidestepping and grabbing his arms - using his own momentum to turn him into a front flip and land on his back on a cafeteria table. After a while of fighting, he'd ended up giving up. (That makes _twice_ he's given up against me, so far. Ha!) and I continued on around the school. 

I remember even less about the next encounter, but I somehow ended up getting into a brawl with SSj Gohan, from Dragonball Z, still in the school. (I would almost think of this as completely random, but I did have a dream that SSJ Gohan was stalking me, some time ago. I was not lucid at that time, and ended up spending the whole dream running from him.) I remember vague images of this live-action kid with bright blond - almost platinum - hair standing up on his head, and wearing that purple gi he'd gotten from Piccolo. Unfortunately, I don't remember much of the actual fight, but I remember that it had ended up back in the gymnasium. I walked toward the closed gym doors, where Gohan was about to make his final stand. When I stepped toward the doors, prepared for anything, I remembered the Kaiyo-Ken attack, which is one of my favorite things to do while lucid. I flexed my upper body and imagined the energy pushing outward from my center. The dream was very vivid, and I could feel the energy surging through me, small flickers of red waves of light radiating around the edges of my peripheral vision. I could tell that my body was ablaze, but - in retrospect - I wish I would have looked at myself or something, to see how awesome it must have looked. Lol. The last thing I remember about this part was pushing open the doors and walking into the gym to finish the fight. Don't remember how it went, though.

The school scenario continued. Sometime after my fight with Gohan, though, I had lost lucidity. A couple of friends and I were walking on the top floor of the school, and ended up in a wide open hall that felt somewhat like our old school library. (In real life, the school was only two stories tall. In the dream, it was much, much taller.) There was a long row of windows, set over a wall that was probably about 3 ft high, to our immediate right. Seemingly out of nowhere, a Harrier jet hovered into view, its nose slowly waving from one side to the other while pivoting along the hallway. (I was playing CoD before bed, which heavily features Harriers.) It was scoping for us - _one_ of us, at the very least. The moment it zeroed in on us, the fighter jet opened fire. High-caliber bullets came streaming in through the glass, and my group scattered. Being that I was the closest to the wall, I hit the floor and rolled toward it, positioning myself to a seated crouch in a corner, below the window - just this short, thick stone wall between myself and the flying jet outside. I figured that, if I wasn't directly in front of the window, the jet would no longer be able to see and target me. I was wrong, though. Even through the explosive shower of glass particles, I could see the tracer rounds blazing into the building over me, my friends ducking and diving behind any cover they could find for themselves. Then, the train of supersonic shells began to descend toward me. The plane was now gunning for me, even though I thought I was out of harm's way. I lay down on my back, the bullets cutting down through the glass, and then into the top of the stone wall I was hiding behind, busting through the stone barrier as if it wasn't there. All I could do was watch the tracers break apart my hiding spot and rocket across my body, inches above my chest. A feeling of dread washed over me, and all I just hoped to God that the onslaught stopped - that the pilot would become convinced that I wasn't actually behind this disintegrating wall anymore, and cease fire before his bullets cut through me.

I don't know if it was my subconscious will what made it happen, but the line of fire settled on a height just mere inches over my chest. Even though he kept firing, he wasn't cutting down through the wall anymore. His aim just loomed over me like a limbo bar. With these few passing seconds, I had enough time to process my disbelief at what was happening. I realized that I was still dreaming. Immediately, I jumped up to my feet, completely ignoring the machine gun fire, which I must have simply phased through, because I didn't feel a thing. Itching for revenge, I remember jumping out of the shattered window and landing on the plane itself. I'm not sure exactly what I did to it, but the next thing I remember is levitating in the spot where the jet was once hovering, and looking down below me as the jet fell toward the earth, already engulfed in flames. It hit the side of the building once and exploded, the wreckage crashing down to the courtyard floor.

More time passed, and I was now walking through another section of the school, still lucid. I was in an outside, upstairs hallway, walking with some teenage kid (as a visual aid, here is an actual picture of an upstairs hallway that I took, when we visited the school). He was leading me somewhere, but at the time, I didn't know where. The longer we walked down this hallway, the more it seemed to morph. It was changing from the school to something of a dark, medieval castle, the stair-well area that we were coming to turning out to be a catwalk-connected castle tower. We stepped into the dark tower, and guess who showed up to greet us...Ol' Freddy Kruger. _Again_. He thanked the kid for leading me to him.  Apparently, the unknown kid was just sent out to fetch me. Kruger wasn't the least bit happy about our earlier encounter, and he wanted another go-round. This time (as I had done in a previous dream against him), I matched him nail-for-nail, flicking my fingers so that matching razors came out of my fingertips. We had a short clash in the tower, but again, I don't really remember the details of the hand-to-hand combat. The one image I do still have is of stabbing at his face with my fingers/nails, and him bringing up his own hand, threading his fingers between mine and stopping my hand right in front of his face. We fought for a while, though, and it actually ended up spilling off campus. I remember running out to the parking lot with some girl, and we both jumped into an old muscle car. There was a high speed chase where we were either chasing or being chased by a 'ghost car' that was being 'driven' by Freddy (by that I mean he was just controlling the car, but no one was in it). Unfortunately, I don't remember much more about this part than just weaving through traffic with the girl in the passenger seat. I believe that it was sometime around here, that I lost lucidity.

(It's possible that this next part was a separate dream, but I honestly don't know, so I will count it as the same one.)

I was back in the High School. There was a girl walking in front of me, and I remember looking at her back, lost in thought. (I don't know if it was the same girl from before.) For a moment, I had completely forgotten about all of the previous events, but the girl looked back at me and said _something_ to jog my memory. (I wish I could remember what it was.) Whatever it was this girl said, she tipped me off that I might be dreaming. A bit surprised at the possibility, I looked at the wall to my right, where a clock was supposed to be. There was no clock, but there was some kind of schedule which showed times that marked certain events. Using that as my clock, I remembered one specific time on the list; 9:59. I turned away from the schedule and when I looked back, there was no 9:59 anywhere on the list. I had to look carefully, because there were times _close_ to it, but there was no 9:59. I was _still_ dreaming! By this time, I was completely amazed that I had not woken up yet. I ignored the girl and tried to recount all of the events of the dream(s) I had been having - thinking back through my fights with Freddy, Gohan and the Harrier. Even by this time, I didn't remember all the details, but I remembered the basics. The girl stopped and asked me something about why I seemed so distant. I told her that I was in the middle of the most incredible lucid dream, and started exclaiming about all the battles I'd won. 

We walked through the 'multi-purpose room' (which was the main room that we entered/exited, when I revisited the school in real life, on Saturday), and out the side doors of the school, toward the parking lot. There was someone walking out behind me, but I didn't notice at first. He was talking shit to me, but I wasn't paying him the least bit attention. Eventually, he said something about the boy that had led me to Freddy Kruger, some time ago. I heard him imply that I had kicked the kid's ass (though I don't remember doing so), and that the kid was his brother. Apparently, this DC wanted to fight me, in his brother's name, but I really wasn't interested. I had half a mind to just keep on walking, and let the guy keep on running his mouth. But then he said something about my ex, MJ. I can't remember exactly what it was he said, but it was something like "Or maybe you'd like to hear about what I did to your girlfriend, 'the Virgo." (MJ is the only Virgo I've dated.) I stopped in my tracks and turned around. I recognized the guy. He was B.S., one of the 'tough dudes' back in HS, that you just didn't fuck with. J.S. was his brother (in waking life, but I didn't recognize the kid from before as J.S.). He chuckled at the fact that I had turned around at MJ's name. He said something like "Ohh....why so defensive? She's not really still your girlfriend, is she?" As he said this, two other guys walked up beside him, putting down their bags as if they were all about to kick my ass. Still completely lucid, I said something like "No...but I'm just getting tired of hearing you talk." I stepped up to him, staring him dead in the eye. I said something like "Well? You are apparently looking for a fight. Go ahead. Come on. Do something." This obviously threw him off his game. He stammered a little bit, looking at his friends. I just egged him on. "Come on," I said, looking down at my wrist, as if there was a watch on it. I warned him that "you're running out of time," knowing that I would be waking up soon. If this guy was going to make a move, I wanted him to do it now. 

He did. He and his goons all attacked me at once, and I basically just tore them apart, punching and kicking from person to person, not worrying in the least about their attacks. It was like Jackie Chan taking on a bunch of punks. They didn't stand a chance. I just completely took them apart, criss-crossing between them - moving as fast as I could to attack whomever came in range. By this time, there was a crowd gathering, and one guy came close to me yelling "Yeah! Alright! ...." and I punched him in the mouth, thinking he was one of the attackers. The guy stumbled back, holding his face, and said "WTF?! I was rooting for you!!" Quite comically (and in somewhat traditional Jackie Chan fashion), I apologized to the guy and kept on fighting against the small gang of schoolyard bullies.


(I woke up during the fight. From the way things progressed, I was already amazed at how long the dream had lasted. I knew that I'd taken a lot of melatonin, and was expecting that I had slept most of the day away. But when I looked at the clock, it was only around 7:30am - and I didn't go to sleep until around 4:30am. I had only been asleep for 3 hours! I was absolutely blown away by this, and I jumped out of bed and went over to the computer to jot down my notes. Looking for a chance to induce another lucid dream by WBTB, I then went back to bed and tried to fall back asleep, before I stayed up too long to do so. Thanks to the melatonin, I had no trouble drifting back off.)


*Dream Two:
"Fight and Flight"*

I don't remember anything about this dream, before becoming lucid. I was with Todd and, having already known I was dreaming, I was flying over the landscape with him right behind me. Since I had a lot of room to work with (and no real plot to pay attention to) I was really pushing my speed, digging in and trying to go faster than I had, the last time I was flying as fast as possible. I had amazing control, and I would dip down toward the patches of water beneath us, changing directions close to the water and having it spray up around me in my wake. I remember just trying to go faster and faster. Every time I would settle on a speed, I would try to push it even further. Flying over what was either an ocean or a marshland, I came toward a patch of trees. The patch was at least 100 yards wide, maybe slightly longer from front to back. For just a moment, I wondered about trying to fly around these trees, but since I was going so fast, I wanted to try something else. 

When I came to the watery forest, I imagined myself phasing from left to right, zig-zagging so fast that I became nothing more than a non-local blur moving through the trees. I have never really done this before in a dream, but it worked perfectly. I didn't lose speed at all. I simply came in contact with the forest, and 'whisked' my way through the trees, shifting myself around so fast that it practically felt that I was in more than one position at once. Still flying at a breakneck pace, I exited the forest, looking back behind me and seeing that Todd was still right there on my heels. There was no trouble with gravity; no 'sinking' feeling, when thinking about the fact that I was trying to fly. I was just in total control of my flight, at a level that was very rare for me.

The last thing I remember about this dream was that we had landed on some far-off jungle island. Night had fallen, and there was a bit of a scenario about a voodoo-type tribe treating us like monsters and plotting our demise. We found ourselves in a torch-lit courtyard, standing before a set of enormous doors made of logs. The doors flew open, and an enormous beast charged out at us. It looked almost human, but had elongated arms like a gorilla, and it was _very_ pissed off. Once again (and this is becoming an unfortunate habit), I can't actually remember much of the actual fight. I do know that we ended up winning, because there was a part afterward, when we were talking to some of the indigenous about our victory.

(Even though this dream seemed much shorter, I woke up almost 6 hours afterward, which I would suppose accounts for most of the details of the fight scenario being lost. All in all, though, the entire night's worth of dreams was absolutely amazing.)

----------


## Baron Samedi

Great job on the recall and lucidity!

I am curious to what will happen if you find a DC that says they are real, and ask them to prove it to you?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Great job on the recall and lucidity!
> 
> I am curious to what will happen if you find a DC that says they are real, and ask them to prove it to you?



Thanks!
If I can ever remember to do that, I will. I'm interested to see what happens, as well. It's just that I tend to get caught up in the moment, and forget little tasks that I'd thought about, while awake. Unless it's like _really_ on my mind, and I'm able to think about it right around the time I'm going to sleep, odds are that I'll forget about it when I become lucid.  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/09/2011
"A Flood Runs Through It"*

I was in the woods with MR and other friends. He and I were playing our electric guitars (in the woods?), and mine - for some unknown reason - began breaking apart in my hands. Even before that, I had tried keeping up with him, but just couldn't get the right tones. The weather turned ugly, really quickly, and the rain soon came pouring down. We all had to run for cover, which was a roofed pavilion or something, right down an embankment from us. Not able to carry everything at once, I ran down to the pavilion and put my guitar away, and then had to run back up to get my amplifier and gig bag (leaving me to wonder why I didn't just put my guitar in the bag, in the first place).

On the way back, I realized that I was now wearing roller blades. I was surprised by this, and didn't know why the hell I was wearing roller blades in the middle of the woods. The rain was coming down in buckets, though, and I didn't have time to stop and take the skates off. I knew I had to get my amp before it got completely ruined, so I trudged along through the mud with the skates on, ready to ascend the embankment.

Suddenly, a flash flood swept down the embankment toward me, muddy water crashing down around everything, and practically burying me where I stood. I dug my feet in to brace myself, the water now about waist high as it ran down the hill around me. Just up ahead, I saw my amp and gig bag floating down this torrential stream, toward me. They were already completely soaked, but I thought there might still be hope of saving them. Then, off to one side, I could hear one of my friends dog's yelping. It was stuck on some perch that was just barely sticking up over the surface of the rushing water, obviously terrified, and I knew it wouldn't be long before it was completely overcome by the surge. Forced with a decision, I decided to save the dog, digging my skates into the soft grass submerged beneath the flood, I stomped over toward the dog, picking him up and holding him to my chest with one hand, trying to keep my balance with the other. The flood proved to be too strong, though, and I was swept down the hill, swimming as hard as I could, while keeping the dog above water. Ever try swimming in a flash flood with roller blades on? It's fucking hard.

I was carried down the embankment, and toward the pavilion. The structure was elevated from the ground, on wooden beams, and the water was rushing down beneath it, just a few inches of space between the surface of the water and the actual floor of the pavilion itself. Trying not to get swept beneath the building - and possibly drown - I grabbed one of the wooden beams, hanging on for dear life while the current tried it's damnedest to force me under the building. It was Hell. I feared the worst, feeling like I wasn't going to be able to hold on much longer, staring into the blackness beneath the building, horrified that I would soon be swept into it.

I woke up before knowing the outcome, though.

----------


## Hukif

Nooooooooooo! So many fights forgotten! Also, you posted twice again, this time 1390 and 1391. 
And lol, freddy likes to fight you, uh?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Nooooooooooo! So many fights forgotten! Also, you posted twice again, this time 1390 and 1391. 
> And lol, freddy likes to fight you, uh?



Damnit! Lol. Thanks for the heads up, on the double post.  ::chuckle:: 
And yeah, Freddy is always trying to mess with me. He's a real pain in the ass. LOL.

----------


## Hukif

"Waits for epicness to show up again, hopefully without the double post"

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Ok. I've been trying to get caught up with my (new) Dream Journal. I will have some updates posted here soon.  ::wink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/10/2011*
*Fragment:*
I was in a small, concrete building. I believe it was a rest stop, out in the sticks, somewhere. There was a zombie apocalypse going on, and this rest stop was crawling with them. In the restrooms, there was blood, feces and all other types of bodily fluids, splattered all over the stalls, walls and floors. At one point, a zombie had knocked me down, and toppled down on top of me, trying like hell to bite me. Really, I'm not too certain, but I don't think it ever bit me. 
Later in the dream, I was with a group of survivors, riding around town. There was a lot of conversation that went on here, but the only thing I can really remember was talking about how and why the zombies came into existence.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/12/2011*
*Dream One:*
*"Sunken Teeth"*

Vampires. I really don't remember very much about this dream, but it was pretty vivid. There came to be some sort of underwater scene, and I was paired up with some woman who was a love interest of one of the vamps (or something like that). The sun was to be coming up soon, and the vampires had almost caught up to us, underwater (I can't remember if we were just swimming or in some underwater habitat or what), however they had to retreat, because they had no more time to spare, and had to be some place safe by the time the sun actually showed itself. I watched from a disembodied perspective - just above the surface of the water - as the vamps blasted out of the ocean and flew off toward the surrounding cliffs. The sky was just beginning to turn an early morning orange. 
Later on, the woman had said that she wanted to take revenge on the vampires for killing someone close to her, but she didn't want to let the one vamp she was in love with to die. She wanted my help, and I told her I would help her exact revenge. What I didn't tell her was that - due to my (apparent) nature as a hunter - I knew I was going to have to take him down, like the others. 

*Dream Fragment Two:*
I was in a night club. For a while, I was walking around with some girl that I don't believe I recognized. This night club had a huge floor, and at one point, there was actually an indoor motorcycle race, around a circular track in the middle of the room. At first, I simply watched the race, but then I ended up competing in one of the events. The odd(er) thing about this was that I was the only guy in the race. All of the other racers, in every event, were women.  ::wtf::  

*Dream Fragment Three:*
Some scenario about a behavioral group or something. Some kind of seminar. The only thing I really remember was that there were children with attitude problems playing around in this center, and we were using the game Jenga as a demonstrative tool and lecturing aid. Don't remember the details on how, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/13/2011*
*"Freestyle Walking"*

I was walking through the street with a group of what I think were probably (ex-)fellow TMC employees. There was just a huge mob of us, strolling along through the parking lot of a strip mall. I definitely did recognize A.B., who really make me think that the entire crowd was made up of my co-workers at the time. Off to one side, we passed an almost comically large truck/van. Someone told me that there were G.I.'s in there, undercover. Again, almost comically - there was an oh-so-incognito, massive antenna sticking up out of the top of the vehicle. The first urge that I had was to blow up the van. I got into Call of Duty mode, and saw a HUD come up in front of me. I kind of "scrolled" through weapons, seeing the barrel of one come up in front of me, before I switched to another. Yet none of this made me lucid. Someone beside me told me that I should use the Mac-11's. I told them that I was planning on using grenades. Whatever my intentions, I didn't ever actually get around to blowing up the vehicle. I ended up just abandoning the idea, and we kept on walking.  
Stepping passed an intersection, I saw this _insanely_ hot girl, crossing the street. I could only see her from her back and profile, but she was smokin. She looked Spanish, with long, wet hair, pulled back in a ponytail. She had a purple-ish shirt on, with a low-cut back and a tattoo visible between her shoulder blades. I can't remember what it was, though. Her body was incredibly fit, muscular in just the perfect propotions - remarkably toned, but not the least bit masculine. I lagged behind a bit to check her out, and nudged a few of the people around me to look over at her. A.B., who is a bisexual girl, was like "Hell yeah!" Apparently there was someone leading our group, because some girl beside us asked if 'so-and-so' would mind if we all stopped, so she could go to the bathroom. None of us figured it would be a problem, though someone in the group said that 'she (the group leader) might'.  
Noticing that we were all falling way behind, I tried to speed up my step a little bit, to catch up with the group. When I did this, I noticed that I began gliding; sliding across the concrete parking lot with my sneakers, as if I were in a hockey rink. At first, it began to freak me out. I couldn't figure out why it was happening. Quickly, though, it just became fun. I was passing everyone, without the slightest effort - just kind of speeding up by sheer intention alone. At one point, I turned around, 'skating' backward, asking a few other people in the group about how hot they thought that girl back there was.  
Suddenly, another tall, more-slender black man 'skated' up close to our group (also gliding on his own shoes, as I was). Without breaking stride, he cocked back and punched one of the white guys in the group, laying him out with one hit, and skating then toward me, as I was the next person in his path. Just by looking at him, I could tell that I was either going to have to defend myself, or I was going to get knockedthefuckout. Still sliding backward at a speed which just about matched his glide, I slipped aside his first punch. He then reached both hands in at me, grabbing me by my shirt and one arm. My left hand grabbed one of his arms, and instinctively drew my right hand down to my pocket, grabbing hold of my folding knife. Just when I was drawing it out of my jeans, I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/15/2011*
*"Turtles in Time, Mudfish and Swine"*

I was one of the Ninja Turtles, trekking through an enormous house. There was some kind of scenario going on, and I had to figure out how to get passed a certain point - though I can't remember exactly what the situation was. I remember going down an embankment, into a basement or something, and getting a phone call. The phone call was from us - the Ninja Turtles - from the future. We called back in time to ourselves to tell us how to gain some super-human powers. I believe that I was Leo, and Don was with me, while on the phone talking to ourselves. By the end of the conversation, I had 'learned' telekinesis and levitation. Don learned levitation and I think something else. That last part of that scenario I remember is rushing back into battle, with our new-found powers. 
Later on, I was no longer one of the Turtles (though I still get the feeling it was the same dream), but was myself again, tossing a football around with some friends, on an enormous field. While we were playing, the field turned to murky water, and we continued to play on, about waist-deep. (I've actually played mud volleyball, in a pit like this. I've played football in the mud, but this was actually in a water-filled pit, so I'm guessing the volleyball experience is what inspired this dream.) Apparently, with the water came the wildlife. There were these fish swimming around in the dark water, along-side us. At first, a few of us thought they might have been pirhana, but they weren't. I remember reaching down and grabbing one of the fish with my bare hands, and tossing it across the swampy field like a football. Someone on the other end caught it, and they tossed it to someone else. I remember G and G (V) being out in the crowd somewhere. I ended up talking to them, sometime after the game. 
More time passed, and I was now back at my house. Some girl had come by - either CC or R - looking for bud. I'd gotten her money and went to get some for her but, while I was waiting in the car, outside the dealer's house, an undercover cop car pulled up behind us. I was riding with someone else, and the cop went around to his (the driver) side first. When he went around in that direction, I tossed what bud I had out the window on my side. The cop saw me do it, and started taking pictures. I don't remember if he actually saw the bag or not. They brought a dog in, though, and the last thing I remember is being taken inside (I think just inside the house we were waiting at) for questioning. 


*02/17/2011*
*Dream Fragment One:*
I was walking around my high school, with two girls. Somehow, we'd gotten tipped off that there was a bomb in the building, which was going to detonate within a matter of seconds. Immediately panicked, I became lucid. Though I knew it was a dream, I really wasn't looking forward to getting caught in the upcoming explosion, so I grabbed the two girls' hands and flew up through the roof to escape the blast. 
That's all I remember. 

*Dream Fragment Two:*
I was in a truck with Joe (At least, I think it was Joe), and we were in some high-speed chase. The only thing I remember is going way out into the sticks, on a muddy trail. 

*Dream Fragment Three:*
I was chasing some guy who looked like Will Smith. We were both on bicycles, and I was tailing him all around town because he had stolen his from someone. I remember following him into a Wal-Mart parking lot, and then into the building. I never ended up catching him, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*02/19/2011*
*Dream Fragment One:*
I was in some kind of _Predator_ / Dutch situation, along with a friend of mine. Not sure who it was, though. There was a long chase between us and the alien, which I don't really remember too much of. I do recall rolling off the high, rain forest cliff - like in the original movie - and landing in the lagoon at the bottom. And - just like in the movie - I got out of the lagoon and crawled across the mud, inadvertently covering myself in it and hiding myself from the creature's view.  
Later, we were back in the lagoon and there were girls with us. We were all play-fighting and just having a good time in the water. At times, though, we got a little rough with each other, and there was real danger of us drowning. 

*Dream Fragment Two:*
Naturally, the next dream I recalled was about Xenomorphs, from the _Aliens_ series. All I remember was running through a long hallway with an endless onslaught of them coming at me from all directions. I kept mowing them down with an assault rifle, as I ran, but more of them just kept swarming in, out of the wood work. I have this feelin that someone was nearby, fending off the beasts by his/her own means.  


*02/23/2011*
*Fragment:*
Something about a cop that stopped me for a DUI or something. While I sat in cuffs, he just drove me all around the place, doing whatever he wanted. I watched him make drug deals out of his squad car, and all kinds of other crooked shit. I kept asking him to just let me go, but he seemed to be having a grand old time, just dicking me around while he ran his illegal errands. 


*02/24/2011*
*Fragment:*
Somehow, I was home, but watching JC and someone else ride their bikes home from school. (I was either watching it on T.V., or just as a disembodied spectator. I can't remember.) I was going to drive my truck up there to meet them, just because I felt like going on a bike ride, and I was going to ride home with them, even though that really makes no sense, now that I think about it. While I was "remote viewing" them, I saw them fall off a huge hill, in front of the old Greenwood Library (a hill which doesn't really exist). Later, I remember watching an old show that had the Esther character from _Sanford and Son_ in it, and some show with battling breakdance crews. They were doing some sick tricks and illusions that made it look like some of the crew members were levitating - sometimes upside down while rotating like a top. 


*03/03/2011*
*Dream One:*
*"Call of the Reaper"* 

I was with some girl in a large office building. There was a black cloaked figure which kept showing up - looking like it might have been a Reaper - and it was apparently after the girl. The girl and I would be moving quickly through the building, trying to escape this thing, and then she would suddenly veer off in another direction. The 'Reaper' was somehow controlling her mind, making her wander blindly toward its telepathic call, like a moth to a flame. Whenever this would happen, I would have to chase her down and get in between them, keeping her from straying within the creature's grasp. This thing would just appear at the most random of times, in the most random of places.  
Instead of a scythe, it had this really bad-ass, ancient sword; a great sword or claymore. Once, the ghoul popped up behind a set of opening elevator doors, beckoning the girl toward him. I rushed in and stole the 'Reaper's' sword, hacking and slashing at him, ultimately causing him to disappear again, in retreat. This went on for quite a while, the ghoul having followed us back to an apartment. (By this time, I had become lucid. I lugged the huge sword around me, practically looking forward to the next time the 'thing' showed up. I had no more anxiety about our confrontations, and it had become somewhat of a game. Every time the 'Reaper' would show up, I would kick his ass with his own sword. Good times. 

*Dream Fragment Two:*
I was visiting someone and got bombarded by all these cute little wolf pups. They kept grabbing onto me with their teeth and trying trying to pull me down by my limbs and clothes. There was no pain, though. It was rather adorable.

----------


## Hukif

hehe, adorable indeed.
Also, that image of the skull, I thought "Caradon!" the moment I saw it.
And weird walking dream... very weird indeed.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Yeah. I ran across that skull picture on google, and that was the first thing that came to my mind, too.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

So, yeah...I've really been slacking, lately.  ::?: 
I'm really trying to get back into it. I've still been dreaming, and had a good set of lucids, yesterday, and a short one the day before, but I just haven't been getting to my journal. I've still be taking notes, though. I'll post them up here, in spoiler tags, just to show what's been going on, lately. I'll try to type them all out, in detail, soon.

*Spoiler* for _Just notes! Don't read unless you just want the unrefined versions! Lol._: 




03/05/2011
On street. First was thugs. Then Planes dropping bombs. Stated using tk to be sure. I was dreaming. More thugs. Guys came buy to do drive by. Could feel the bullets. Was hiding at first, but then ran out after them. Remember being sprayed with auto fire, before. XTREME clarity when looking at my hands. Levitating small objects to prove to DC that it was a dream. Conversation about the whole thing when I said I was going to go after thugs. Said I would be stupid to try and was delusional about the whole dream thing. Mentioned the weird occurences.  At first he didn't believe me. Told him about how he was behaving like the others. Located small child up into my hand.Transformed my hand into a rocket launcher and saw all the detail. Started firing and it was awesome.Clusters of missiles like WASP. Shooting around the street. Showing DC and kids around him some more tricks. Drew a door on the wall, opened it to find another door, then a long column of something. Just kept pulling things out of the wall.

03/10/2011
Superspeed race. With friends and fam. At starting line, everyone was trying to cheat. Got them in line a little, but the start was still ugly as hell. During race, running across the terrain like Sonic. Running so fast that even when we went out over the ocean, we stayed above water. Whole thing had a kind of MarioKart feel to it. In fact, I think one of the characters "was" Mario at one point. I think Todd was him, and he was right on my heels, the whole race.

03/11/2011
Something about having a lot of shit piled on a roof, and trying to get it down. Someone had an open bag, and no one could figure out how to get it, so I climbed up and got it down. I had a bag as well, but no one would help me getit down without dropping it. Everyone was acting like a bunch of stooges. Jumping from section to section, It thought someone was going to fall through. Also, blowing up with a few people at a party. Using some batt operated glowsticks. Two girls that I was in a hotel with, and invited to dinner. Can't really remember who they were, but I think one was LAK.

03/21/2011
I remember being in the woods. Something after me (us?). It had this alien-ish technology. Had to run while all the trees around me exploded in sequence. Don't know what the actual weapon was, though.

04/02/2011
Sucker punch type dream. Remember an invasion of Helghast-like soldiers. Descending from the sky and whatnot. Came down through the streets. Trying to hide from them. Another part where balistic missile was launched at me. Saw it come in front sky and hit ground in front of me. Turned to run just as explosion. Also, falling off huge platform and catching myself with one arm. THere wa snothing beneath it, like it was out in space. 

04/05/2011
Dogs on a patio. Brand new puppy, slightly older pup, and older dog. Middle dog was dying. Looked like tried to defecate, and ruptured its entrails, which were hanging out. Older dog looked like it had a defomity or mutation, with what seemed to be another paw molded into its neck.
-Deli line at work was like Sbarro. Trying to get pizza but couldn't get big slice because it was after hours. Gave me small slice instead. 

04/09/2011
Getting slung out to sea, on a hanging sling or something. Had to swim back to shore. Later, running through shopping center parking lot, surprised at my endurance. Also remember nunchucking and having the soft ones, and a metal weapon that was kind of like a pair of chucks mixed with a butterfly knife. Remember doing some wall running and watching one guy run up the wall, and step off the ceiling before flipping back to teh floor.

04/10/2011
Driving through wooded area. Storm swept up. Got stuck inside a tornado, in a van with friends. Watching the ground, trying to keep bearings. Slammed down on embankment, near highway. Glad to be alive. Twister than circled around and picked us up again. (Reports on the news of massive twister - one of three - in Iowa, the next morning. No injuries.)

04/11/2011
Battle. Up in a tower or something. Superheroes fighting below. Batarrang kept flying around, causing damage. Lucid for a moment. Tried to glide down like Batman, but ended up crashing to the ground.

04/12/2011
-Dude walked into grocery store and tried to walk out without paying. Dude was huge. I couldn't let it go. Said "HEY! You planning on paying for that??" He came back and tried to start a fight with me over counter. Defended myself.
Lucid. Light blew in bathroom. Realized dreaming. Dark house. Ready for anything. Knocked picture off wall, had hard time finding peg. Looked at hands to stabilze. Didn't look that abnormal. Back into bathroom to talk to my reflexion. Wouldn't look at me at first, then flashed a smile. THink we had a short scuffle bu tnot sure. FLoating around home. Into C's room. She was sleeping. Hovered over her and she woke up. A little startled at first but was ok. Tore hole in ceiling and we went flying. Night out. Feudal Japan type of setting. Beautiful. Ground wsa broken in parts. OBviously on a mountain somewhere. Dropped back into home. Trying to make wolverine claws. Slllooowly started to come out, but wouldn't go all the way. More that I'm missing.
-C crying. Went to her room and she said she had bad dream. Was shaking. held her and let her sleep w/ me. She was stuck to me. Didn't feel natural. Some of the things she was saying, behind me. Knew I was still dreaming. Beginning to get creepy, like she had turned into a demon. Was literally stuck to me. Got up, she was on my back, and laughing about being "like a dead cat" on my back. Tried to "burn" her off of my back with force. Couldn't get fire going. Feeling like I was defecating. I was. Wondered if I might be doing so in the real world. 'Thing on my back was cackling' Grabbed a handful and shoved it in her face. Another. She started hacking. In bathroom. I and walls were bloody and shitty. Demonic thing still stuck on my back. More shit. Pulled out more and it was like my intestines came out. Ripped tube and poured all over 'her/it.' She tried to push my head into mirror. I noticed I didn't have reflection. All I remember.
-Guy kept fucking with me at party, running into me. Could tell he was being passive-aggressive. I was near ledge. Came up to me like he was going to push me off. He lost his balance and knocked himself off of the ledge. I actually tried to catch him, but couldn't hold on. Since I was the 'new guy' at this party, he got everyone to believe I pushed him.Later, there was a huge chase scenario. Girl from party was being kidnapped by superpowerful being (who turned out to be either a Greek God or alien. Don't know. At one point, he was talking to the girl, and I tried to sneak up around a car. I ran and slid on my back, trying to get under the car and out of sight. He saw me. Battle started. Chased by henchmen (dirtbikes, levels of construction) Followed him to his lair. Like a huge cavern/building with a murky pond as the floor. He turned into a massive giant. Outside, but slamming holes in the roof to get at me. Epic battle. Flying around trying to dodge everything he threw. THink I just got overwhelmed. Later, saw girl. Was too late to save her. She had been impregnated by the alien(s?), and was snuggled up in a fleshy blanket, with her eggs. I had actually tried to wake her, but she seemed content. In half-awake speech, see seemed to know everything that happened, and that she wasn't leaving. I began to make my way back out of the lair, and had to pass through/over the murky water again. Kept sinking. Could tell there was something(s) living in it, but didn't know what. Thought they might be Xenomorphs.

----------


## Hukif

It is hard to not read spoiler... so hard. Still waiting for full dreams to be posted ;.;

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It is hard to not read spoiler... so hard. Still waiting for full dreams to be posted ;.;



Haha. Sorry for the wait. Here are a couple of them.  ::chuckle:: 

*03/05/2011*
*"Out to Clean Up the Streets"*

I was on the streets of a suburban area. I have a vague recollection of a few different confrontations, within this setting. First, there was a gang of thugs who kept harassing my crowd. Then, at some point later, there were bomber planes swooping in and dropping ordinance all over the neighborhood area. I became lucid, among all these occurrences, and started messing around with telekinesis, just to be sure that this was all a dream; raising my hand to the sky and controlling the paths of some of these bomber jets with my mind. 
Sometime while I was lucid, there was another scenario involving a run-in with thugs. I was with a few friends, and a car pulled into the area, machine gun fire spraying from within. The bullets screamed through the area where we had been standing, and I could feel them tearing into my lower body. It hurt a little, but not enough to take me down. They just left me kind of numb, fighting off the convincing atmosphere, and trying to hold onto my realization that none of this was really happening. I remember running out from behind a hiding spot - which I'd taken up instinctively - and trying to chase them down, being peppered with more bullets as the car sped away. Ultimately, the whole experience was too intense and unclear for me to completely take control and catch up to them. I trailed off to one side, falling behind, still feeling the lingering sensation of the imaginary bullets that had shredded through my imaginary body. I held my hands up in front of me, trying to hold onto the dream, and bringing everything back into an extreme level of clarity while looking at my features. 
Time went by, and I was still lucid, having a conversation with some of the DC's I was hanging out with, earlier. I started levitating small objects with my mind, to try to prove to them that I was dreaming. We were in someone's house, and sitting around in the living room and I was getting a little bored, trying to think of something to do. Finally, I said that I was going to go after those guys that did the drive-by, again. One of these DC's was the most vocal about his skepticism of the whole lucidity thing. He said that I was stupid to even try going after the thugs, because he apparently thought I was going to die. I argued with him for a moment, telling him that he was acting just like all of the other oblivious DC's. I tried to explain to him all of the weird occurrences; the gang activity; the bombings; etc. It was all classic dream content. He wasn't buying it. Oh well. The last thing I remember about this moment was picking up one of the DC's little kids, to play with him for a minute, before I left. 
Soon, I was back out on the street. I was looking around for the car that did the drive-by, and plotting out my course of action. I wanted to try something new, so instead of using telekinesis as a weapon, or looking for another weapon to take on, I decided to morph my arm into one...a rocket launcher. I had morphed my arm into a blade before, but never any complex machinery. It was almost effortless. I held my arm in front of me, passively visualizing a textbook transformation. My arm began to change and shift; smoothly and organically, in some places, but in sections and compartments, in others. Within a matter of seconds, I was wielding a red and yellow rocket launcher that looked like it was straight out of Unreal Tournament. The visual detail was just incredible. It looked completely unique, yet almost too incredibly intricate to have been made up, on the spot. Since my arm was the weapon, there was no trigger, so I pretty much 'willed' myself to shoot the weapon - and firing it was awesome. With one shot, a swarm of missiles scurried out of the barrel(s), screaming wildly out to a car that was parked on the street. All 3 or 4 missiles converged on the spot and blew the car to shit, lighting up the darkened streets and alleyways around me. I never ended up going after the thugs. I just walked up and down the street for a while, popping off rounds from this bad ass weapon. 
Eventually, I had found another group of DCs, and I was showing off more lucid tricks to them. At one point, I drew a door on the wall with a marker or pencil, then I opened the door, revealing another door, inside. I then opened this new door, and found a slender, wooden beam which I slid out of the wall. It turned out to be a few feet long. After that, I stuck my arm in the hole it left behind, and continued pulling stuff out. Can't remember everything that I pulled out of the wall, though. 


*03/10/2011*
*Fragment*
I was having a 'superspeed' foot-race, with family and friends. We were all crouched at the starting line, and everyone kept trying to cheat; jumping into false-starts and whatnot. I was able to get everyone to calm down just a little bit, but the start of the race was still ugly as hell; everyone stutter-stepping into their run, and no one really starting at the same time. 
The actual race was _amazing_, though. We were tearing across the terrain like _Sonic the Hedgehog_; running so fast that, even when we got out to the ocean, we just kept on running over the top of the water. The whole thing actually had kind of a _Mario-Kart_ feel to it. In fact, I think one of the characters was _actually_ Mario, at one point. I believe it might have been Todd, but I'm not sure. All I know is that he was on my heels, the entire race.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*03/11/2011*
*"Stack Shack"*

I was trying to help someone get a lot of shit off of their roof. There was literally a teetering column of random junk towering high on top of the house, completely nonsensically. There was an open bag near the top of the pile, which someone was trying to get down. Finally, I just climbed up onto the high platform of random clothes, furniture, etc; trying to pull the bag down. However, no one would help me get it down without dropping it. (Something told me it was fragile, but I can't remember why.) Everyone was pretty much acting like a bunch of stooges. People were jumping from one spot on the roof to another, and I was pretty sure someone was going to fall through, any time, now. It never happened, though. 
Later, I was partying with a bunch of friends, and we were using some battery operated glow-sticks. I remember two girls that I was in the hotel with, and I had invited to dinner. I can't remember who they were, exactly, but I think one of them was LAK. 


*03/21/2011*
*Fragment*
I was deep in the woods. I don't remember exactly what was going on, but I was with someone, and we were being chased by some humanoid creature. It had this alien-ish technology, and was blasting away at us, while we ran for cover. I don't remember ever seeing the weapon, or any bursts of light from the discharge. The only proof that he was actually fire at us were that the trees around us were _exploding_, sequentially, as if some invisible rounds were blowing the slender trunks apart; missing our fleeing bodies by only a couple of feet at a time.

----------


## Hukif

hehe, you always show LD tricks to the DCs, uh?
Hm, running at sonic speeds while playing kart, it made me laugh harder as I went further in the dream lol
Also, maybe because there was bound to be a lot of fragile stuff in such a big dump?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> hehe, you always show LD tricks to the DCs, uh?



Haha. Yup. It's so much fun. I just love watching the different reactions.  :smiley: 




> Hm, running at sonic speeds while playing kart, it made me laugh harder as I went further in the dream lol
> Also, maybe because there was bound to be a lot of fragile stuff in such a big dump?



It was awesome. I love superspeed dreams!
And sorry I have been neglecting this thread a bit. I have still be trying to get caught up on the new dream journal (in the DJ area), and also I have been trying to get my Dream Blog off to a good start.

You should check it out!  ::D: 
Dreamwalker Chronicles

----------


## Hukif

But I don't like blogs! Reason why my DV journal died... but then your dreams are so awesome... shall... stalk... dreamwalker chronicles... dang you and your awesomeness!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Resistance is futile!  ::borg:: 
And blogs aren't so bad, once you get used to 'em.  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Futile indeed, already started reading lol
I went with one for 3 months... then found out for DJing, they are a no-no for me. But oh well, I don't mind reading them, as long as they load <.<

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Man. Fucking epic dreaming, last night. Went from having the most _amazing_ Dragon Ball Z dream I have ever had to fighting large, mechanized scorpions while lucid, then on to being a part of a rock-dwelling community which gets attacked by a massive dragon that burrows and squeezes its way through the honey-comb like habitat, trying to get us. Top all of that off with an alien invasion in a school or office building of some sort, which sent us all running and hiding in closets and through winding, narrow hallways. 

These were just too good to hold onto, so I'm just gonna post the notes here, for now, so I can try to expand on them while I'm at work.

*Spoiler* for _Notes_: 




05/14/2011
New DBZ live-action movie. Fucking amazing. Beams of light travelling and then explosion. Movie started. Goku and other characters. King kai zipping along the terrain, running with fast feet. Goku trying to get part as action star. People would blast off. (expulsion, vapor trail), and would come in hot, slamming into the ground. Roshi was a mix between himself and Sifu from KFP. Quick-pan camera trick when he slurped up his noodles and the whole bowl was gone in an instant. Wiping his mouth daintily. Mr. Satan (looked awesome) was eating with someone and they fell, he did a one finger tweak to paralyze their body into a way that "caught" them. Very funny. Small trailer spots, at first. one showing Goku. One showing Vegeta. I think after that was when I got pulled into the movie. Not sure. Kept switching into the movie and into the theater. Trying to text that I was watching the movie. Woman beside me smoking a cigarette! Didn't notice. Vegeta showed his true colors. Huge scene. Explosion. Guy was like, is this some kind of trick? Thought he was talking about something the explosion. Said it couldn't have been a trick. He pointed to Vegeta and something like "so how is he doing that??" Looked at Vegeta, who was powering up. Screamed EVERYBODY RUN! Blast and explosion. Some people died. Another blast. I was Goku. Didn't know how the encounter was going to go but I rushed him. Kamehameha up at him. Missed. Kinda puny. Saw him take off through a rock formation. Left a burning ring in it. Detected him flying away, lit up with aura. Someone said "Well, go chase down your friend!" Said he wasn't my friend and took off after him. Deeper space. Landed on asteroid. More people, and Vegeta was causing more destruction. Huge blast sent me careening over asteroid (could breathe in space, btw). strange space physics where there was no up and down, but it was still dizzying, asteroid had some sort of industrial complex or something, on it. Hanging from edge. Moviing from space rock to space rock, trying to regroup myself. Dodging blasts. Vegeta then took off I think. Came across mechanical body in the debris. Didn't recognize it at first, and it looked kind of buried. Saw a red eye burn to life and heard an eerie, feminine voice. It was Frieza. Well. Half of him. I flew up and told the others we need to leave, now. Flying was now much harder. Easy to go up, but not sustain flight. Kind of long-jumped from rock to rock. Passed a pair of mechanical legs and pelvis, just floating in the air. It was Friezas. Knew he would have them back soon. Someone said Vegeta's attack must have broken some pod that had been holding him. Could hear Frieza's voice getting closer, but nonchalant, speaking some self praise. The sound of his voice sent shivers up my spine. It was honestly REALLY creepy. Passed an AMAZING looking space station, on the way. Huge grid of beams and compartments, etc. Very intricate.
The last thing I remember is the group of us trying to fly away from him. 

-Giant mech scorpions. Heard they were coming. Everyone scared. Lucid for a moment and decided I wante dto fight them. Swarming in by the thousands. Lost lucidity for a moment while everyone was running. Lucid and turned around, jumped back into the fray of them. Pulse blasts with my hand. Kept getting pinchered, because there were just too many. Very vivid and painful. KEpt fighting, though. Woke up.

-Dragon, chasing us through rock formation with huge holes and tunnels. Kept trying to hide. Made many passes. Had to crawl up and around tunnels, to make sure not in a place he could see, on his second pass. Found secret place. Had item, like in video game. Also had a sword, I believe. somehow teleported or was ejected from rock structure dwelling and way out into the desert. Myself a guy and a girl. Picked ourselves up. Could still see fighting inside rock formation, from a distance. Moved off to find water. Girl was nearly dead. Tried to carry her for a while, but then ended up dragging her as I, myself, became more and more dehydrated. (Actually woke up dehydrated.)

-In school or some kind of function that was in a building that was like a school. All I remember is talking to SH and she was asking me if I was 'talking to anyone.' Told her about girl who was like T (convergys). And from my simple physical description of her (well-endowed), SH was like "She sounds like a slut!" Had a little back and forth about then. Then, there was some type of invasion, and these humanoid/insect-like aliens were storming through the building/complex. Everyone was hiding in whatever nooks and crannies they could, so as not to get killed. The last thing I remember is one of the aliens spotting me hiding in a corner.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Gonna add some pics to these later on. Just wanted to get them posted before I left work.) 
*05/14/2011*
*Dream One:*
*"DBZ-3D"*

(I have to say that this was the most incredible Dragon Ball Z dream I have ever had. The way that it portrayed itself as a new live-action movie - so convincingly, that I was still amazed after I woke up - was just mind-blowing...) 
Apparently, there was this new DBZ live-action movie coming out. This dream constantly switched between my actually being in a theater, watching the movie, and my actually being a character in the film. The first thing I remember was a title screen where two beams of light (energy) streaked across the screen - one of them hitting some lettering or other kind of structure and causing an explosion, which then led to the title, in spectacle. There was some pretty in-depth exposition on the characters, and they all looked _perfect_. They were the strangest mix between live-action characters and what looked like CG, but it was just so convincing that it still has me kind of bugged out by it. 
So, apparently, Goku (who was kind of a superposition of his teenage and older self, from the series) was trying to get a part as an action start in a movie. (The whole 'movie' theme played itself out in so many different ways, in this dream. It made it really hard to keep track of what was supposed to be "reality" and what was all part of either the movie I was watching or the movie Goku was starring in.) After a short introduction of Goku, there was then a scene where a woman was talking to someone, at night, while standing in the rain. The person she was talking to was really close to the camera, but there was nothing but shadow cast over his face. Just by the voice, I could tell who it was, but a flash of lightning across the screen made his face clearly visible to the audience. It was Vegeta. He was scowling into the camera - in his usual way, rain streaming down his face. The scene was very dark and brooding, but I can't remember what he was talking about.  
Many other supporting characters showed up. In the same sort of night setting as the one I saw Vegeta in, I remember seeing King Kai (again, amazingly rendered as a realistic character, to be completely made up by my subconscious). He was running through the old, Japanese town, his feet a blur of motion beneath him - still in comical, cartoon fashion. There was another scene with Mr. Satan, who also looked perfect as a 'real person.' He was at a table with someone, talking about his strength and fighting ability. Something happened, to where the person he was talking to fell off of something, and was about to hit the floor. Mr. Satan just reached out and did a two-finger "paralyzing touch" type of move, which made the person's body become instantly rigid; so that when he hit the floor, his body was as stiff as a board, and didn't crumple. He just kind of landed, propped up on his elbow, as if a statue had fallen over. It was hilarious. I also remember seeing Master Roshi (who actually reminded me a little of Sifu, from _Kung Fu Panda_, but his mannerisms), and he was eating a bowl of noodles. They did this comical, quick-pan camera trick when he slurped up his noodles. They didn't actually show him do it, but it was a really crude shot where, in one instance, the noodles were there, and they kind of 'blurred' up to his face, just as the noodles were gon, and the last string of it was hanging out of his mouth, which he quickly slurped out of sight before wiping his mouth daintily. Such shots have been done plenty of times in movies, but I just loved how cleverly it was done in the dream.) 
The further the movie progressed, the more and more I actually got drawn into it. In the beginning, I had been sitting in a dark theater, with a woman sitting beside me who was actually smoking a cigarette in the theater [color=green](which I wasn't even conscious enough to realize was strange). I remember trying to text on my phone about how amazing this new DBZ adaptation was, but just couldn't get the text out. (Another missed dream sign.) But, before I knew it, I was actually _inside_ the movie, playing as Goku. 
By this time, we were deep into the storyline, which was now set in space. We were either on non-atmospheric moons or asteroids with bases on them - and could somehow breathe in space. Many people/characters were present, but I can't remember exactly what was going on. There was suddenly a huge explosion, and chaos ensued. People were in a panic, and nobody seemed to realize the reason for the explosion. One person, who seemed to be in shock, was screaming like "What the hell is going on?? What is this? Some kind of trick or something? This can't be happening!" I wasn't sure what he was talking about, but I knew (as Goku) that this was 'really' happening. I said "No! It's not a trick!" The man's response was something like "Well then how is he doing _that_??!" and he pointed over to one side. It took me a minute to recognize who he was pointing at, but there - a few yards away - was Vegeta. He was stanced low and glowing with a bright yellow energy, obviously charging up for another blast attack. Apparently, the humans that were with us knew nothing about our Saiyan powers, and were completely shocked to see what was happening. Even though I didn't know who Vegeta was in this dream, I recognized his powers as similar to mine, and I knew what was about to happen next. 
I yelled out "EVERYBODY RUN!!" just as Vegeta unleashed another wave of energy toward us. This time, Vegeta was a little more dead-on. I saw everyone attempt to scatter - but just a little too slowly. Vegeta's attack exploded in the midsts of the crowd, throwing bodies all over the landscape. When I picked myself up, I could see Vegeta in the distance, watching over the chaos he had caused. I knew he had to be stopped, but I was unsure of just how strong this guy might be. He took flight and I rushed in closer, by foot, drawing my hands back and gathering energy. When I released the kamehameha wave from my hands, it was actually kind of puny; a small orb of blue-white light that didn't even come close to hitting its target. Seemingly amused by this, Vegeta took off in one direction - on to cause more destruction - his speed burning a glowing hole, the size of his body, in one of the rock formations that lined the area. Seeing that we were obviously of the same super-human powers, some dude standing next to me said "well, go chase after your 'friend!'" I glared at him and said he was _not_ my friend. Then I took flight after him. 
Now much further out in deep space, I landed on an asteroid where Vegeta was terrorizing a different colony of people. Before I had a chance to make any sort of impact on the situation, an enormous explosion from the other Saiyan blasted me off of my feet and over the edge of the asteroid. Even though we were in space, and there was no true up or down, there was still a disorienting feeling of gravity and dizziness, when I grabbed onto the edge of the rock, so as not to fall/float away into space. Vegeta had now actively taken aim at me, and I had to jump from space rock to space rock, in retreat, while he launched a volley of multiple energy balls at me; each one missing me by a few feet and causing me to reel from the explosions. After I had gotten far enough, I believe Vegeta just flew off. I'd gone back to help the survivors of his attack and, while scourering over the rubble, I came across a body, buried in the earth. Well, it was _half_ a body - severed at torso level - and it was mechanical. Slowly, a sense of recognition began creeping into my mind. I knew who this - seemingly deceased - creature was. The exact moment I was hit with this realization, I saw a single, red orb burn to life in the creature's eye socket. This was bad... 
I backed away from the hole in which I made this discovery, and said to the people around me, "we need to leave...now.." The beast was stirring. I could hear a groggy, slowly-awakening, seemingly _feminine_ voice - light and almost melodic, but with a certain robot rasp - musing slightly to itself. It was Frieza. We all scattered, so as not to be caught facing this devil (I still wasn't quite feeling like I was too confident in my character/powers). While we were flying through space, I remember passing the bottom half of Frieza's body. It was just floating there in the darkness. It struck me with a bit more fear, because I knew that Frieza would be making himself whole again. Not even wanting to touch these floating legs, I just passed by them and kept on flying.  
The last thing I remember is passing by an enormous (and amazingly intricate) space station. It was like a floating grid of metallic beams and gadgets which, while simple in design, was pretty quite stunning as far as how realistic it looked. It was right around here, where I heard Frieza's voice getting closer. He was talking to himself, but his voice was being projected, as if it was almost telepathic. His voice was almost too low to hear, but I could tell that he was rambling some sort of self-praise, talking about how he was free and now was going to reign over the universe and all that. I remember that the sound of his voice made my skin crawl. It was really just insanely creepy. And his self-centered banter was the last thing I heard, while we continued to make our escape from him. 

*Dream Two*
*"Desert Sting"*
**
I was out in the desert - with a group of villagers or settlers or something - and there was word that we were about to be attacked by hordes of these large, mechanized scorpions. Everyone was visibly terrified and frantically discussing how we were going to survive the impending attack. During the conversation, I became lucid. Immediately, my thoughts of escape turned into a thirst for adventure. I couldn't _wait_ for these scorpions to show up. I was ready to fight. 
No sooner did I welcome the opportunity than thousands upon thousands of these large, metal arachnids came streaming over the ridge line before us; scrambling black creatures, the size of small dogs, swarming over the terrain and headed in our direction. The sight must have caught me off guard, because my lucidity faded, and I was immediately on the run, alongside the rest of the community. (It's so funny, how quickly bravado can turn into terror, when you forget that you're dreaming. Lol.) Everyone was running and screaming, this cloud of dust and black figures closing in on us from behind - hooked tails hovering over the rest of the scorpions' bodies like antennae. 
Again, while running for our lives, I was able to deduce that this wasn't really happening. I became lucid again. Immediately, I pivoted on my next step and turned around to face the stampeding robots. Launching myself into the air, I jumped in a wide arc - far over the first ranks of scorpions - and touched down right in the middle of the swarm. Almost simultaneously, the creatures turned their attention upon me and converged. Trying to keep them at bay, I began firing 'pulse blasts' out of my palms (Think Iron Man) - popping off shots in all directions. I was able to blow a few of them away, but there were just to many of them. They started closing in on me, crawling up on me like rabid rodents and chomping down on me with their pinchers. At this point, the dream had become extremely vivid and _very_ painful, and the situation was become much less of a game as I had initially intended it to be. It was more of an actual fight, as these things continued to try to swarm and overtake me. I was still slightly enjoying the competition, though, and just kept fighting off the horde until I woke up. 

*Dream Three*
*"Dragon Food"*
Apparently, I was a part of a rock-dwelling community that lived out in a desert, in some enormous, honeycomb-like rock formation. It was a few stories high, maybe a football field in diameter, and the inside was a labyrinthine cluster of holes, caves and crawl-spaces. I don't remember anything that happened early on, in this dream. The first thing I remember was that our dwelling was being attacked by a very big - and apparently very determined - dragon. I know this dragon could fly, but it spent most of the dream grounded. It was basically squeezing and snaking its body through the various tunnels and crevices within the stone habitat, like a mole through a crudely crafted network of burrows. We, the people, could only run, crawl and hide from this beast, and just hope that we would be able to survive its raid. I specifically remember an area that I was able to crawl up into; suspended a few dozen feet above a treacherous fall into the lower levels of the structure. I had to brace myself against the small crawl space and keep myself wedged in place, trying to stay silent so that the monster wouldn't detect me. Looking down below me, I saw the dragon make a few passes through the ground-level interchanges of the dwelling, apparently unaware that I was directly above him. I scurried up the crawlspace, cliff-hanging my way up to a higher ledge. I ended up finding some sort of secret area that had a glowing item in it, along with a sword, I believe. This part felt very much like some 3rd-person video game.  
Somehow, I had been 'teleported' (for lack of a better word) to the rocky desert floor, maybe a half-mile away from the huge stone habitat. I was with a guy and a girl, and we were all picking ourselves up off of the ground, as if we'd just fallen from the sky and landed there in the desert for the first time. Looking back over to the habitat, we could still see the dragon's veracious hunt for food continuing. Apparently, we had escaped the situation, and wound up way out here. We were, however, dehydrated beyond belief. The girl was almost dead, already, but the 3 of us trudged off to try to find some water. At one point, I ended up trying to carry her, but ending up wearing myself out very quickly and attempting to just drag her along the dry, desert terrain. The more I moved, the more dehydrated I was getting. I could feel the life draining for me, even while I was still on my feet, continuing to drag her along, to nowhere in particular.  
(When I awoke from this dream, I was _actually_ extremely dehydrated.) 

*Dream (Fragment) Four*
I was either in a University or some other building that favored a University.. I don't remember much of this dream, but at one point, I was talking to Sonya and she was asking me if I was 'talking to' any of the other girls around here. I told her I was talking to Teresa (who was an old friend I used to work with), and began describing her physically. When I got around to describing her body (which was amazing, btw), Sonya got an apparent flash of jealousy and scoffed "she sounds like a slut!" even though I made no such implication. We had a little back and forth about it, but I don't remember much of the argument. 
Sometime shortly after this, there was an unexpected invasion. These humanoid/insect aliens were storming through the building/complex/campus. Everyone scattered, and it was just utter chaos. We were all hiding in whatever nooks and closets we could find, so as not to get killed by these things. (They kind of reminded me of the _Starship Trooper_ bugs, but a little more human-looking and intelligent.) The very last thing I remember is being huddled in a corner, watching a squad of the creatures pass me. Then, one of them suddenly turned around, locking his gaze directly upon me and beginning to walk in my direction.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

From yesterday:

(An amazing adventure, this morning. So I had become really interested in the new Dream World Academy concept, and wanted to give locating it in a lucid dream a shot. I wasn't really sure that I would have a lucid dream, but I got up early and had enough time to try a WBTB. With about 3 hours left to sleep, I came to the computer and browsed DV for a while, reading through the Academy thread once again. Then i lay be down and set my intention to recognize when I was dreaming. [Eidt:] By the way, I still have some journal entries to post, from the days and weeks before this, but I figured I would just start again from here, and I will post those previous dreams later.)

*07/07/2011*
* Dream One (a):*
* "Portals: the Search for the Dream World Academy Begins"* *(Dream Chain)*

It was night out, and I was in a type of old, harbor town, near the water. There were two teams of tactical military forces battling each other, throughout the streets, and I had been sneaking around in the dark - scrambling over rooftops and slipping through shadowy hallways - trying not to get discovered by these gunmen. At one point, I was running along the edge of a rooftop with one of the soldiers trailing behind me, wearing very modern and high-tech gear. When I came to the edge, I knew I had no choice but to try to jump for it, but I was in the air before I realized just how high up I was. My stomach turned as the street-lit road came up at me. In that last moment of panic, though, I recognized how unreal this situation was. On hope and desperation, I braced my hands and feet for impact and landed in a surprisingly relaxed crouch on the cobblestone(like) walkway. I was definitely dreaming. Immediately I remembered the goal of trying to find the Dream World Academy. Even though this area had a lot of close-set houses, there seemed to be many more dark hallways then actual doors. So my chances of finding a portal to the Academy weren't looking all that good. I did find a statue of an elephant or some other large creature, in a courtyard and, remembering the importance of touching things, to keep grounded in the dream, I climbed atop the statue and sat on its head, feeling the stone surface beneath me with my palms. 

 After some time, I found myself on the far side of the small town, still set close to the water. This was the opposite team's quarters, and they accepted me in as if I was automatically on their side, anyway. The way they ushered me in - as opposed to the way the other team was actually trying to capture/kill me - made me feel like I was already a member of their faction. Once I got accustomed to them, and things had settled down, I went exploring again. This place was basically an old restaurant, on the water. There were plenty of doors - bathrooms; closets; etc. - and I quickly got to work, opening them all and trying to find anything behind them which I wouldn't expect to find, otherwise. But, even when putting some will power and intent behind it, a bathroom was still a bathroom. A closet was just a closet. While moving through the quarters, I kept touching things; dragging my fingers along the walls and counters, just taking in the sensation of how the surfaces felt. I also made sure to keep looking at my hands, periodically, not wanting to lose the dream before I could meet my objective. After searching to no avail, I found myself back in the bathroom. Everything was still vivid, but I was losing lucidity, probably due to just getting daunted by the fruitless search. Something caused me to remind myself of my mission, though. I had almost forgotten. I was still dreaming, and I had to find the Academy. I looked briefly in the foggy bathroom mirror, but I didn't want to focus too much on my reflection. (I've had some pretty crazy encounters with my reflection, before, and didn't want to get side-tracked.) I left the bathroom and kept searching.

 There are some parts here in which my memory seems to jump around. At one point, I was in the kitchen, which looked just like mine. It seemed to be day time outside now, and there was this really shady-looking cook in there with me. He made some type of threat to me and pulled a knife. I told him that he didn't want to try anything, because this was _my_ dream, and I could crush him, if I wanted. I proved this by raising my hand and levitating some Tupper-ware off of the counter with telekinesis. Shocked and amazed, this cook instantly developed some freakish, homosexual crush on me. He casually slipped around behind me, embraced me, and kissed me on my cheek. _Completely_ weirded out by this, I _almost_ reached back and elbowed him square in the nose. I decided against it, though, and just slid out of his grasp, turning to face him defensively and making my way away from him, also not wanting to get caught up in fighting in this dream. Another fragment came when I found myself sitting in a residential garage, at night. There were headlights of a car beaming in on me, and two guys got out and began walking toward me, threateningly. My lucidity had begun waning, but it was still there. I reached out my hands and tried to push the oncoming men away from me with TK, but it didn't work. Uncontrollably, I questioned whether I was back in the real world. There was a fleeting moment, there, where I felt entirely stupid for trying to use TK on these guys, like I was some kind of wizard or something. I jumped up to my feet and ran like Hell.


(I woke up here, and saw that I still had about an hour and a half to sleep, so I lay still and relaxed, trying to drop myself back into the same dream.)


*Dream One (b):*
I was back in the harbor town. I don't believe I WILDed, but I was already lucid, from my earliest recollection of this new dream. Moving along the docks at night, I had to stick to the shadows again, slinking my way passed the opposing team's sentries, and making it back to the HQ of my apparent allies. Still checking my hands and touching things, to keep the dream stable, I started searching around the restaurant again. Stepping into the dining area once more, I noticed that I had just passed a stunning woman, whom had grabbed my attention from the corner of my eye. I actually turned around in place, and looked back over to the wall, where she was sitting. She was a classy-looking brunette in an old-fashioned black dress and hat, sitting by herself. Smiling, I walked back over to her, leaning in close. She stared up at me, becoming visibly excited at how close my face was getting to hers. Again, she looked like she _knew_ me, much like everyone on 'this side of the battle.'. There was an anxious recognition in her face - kind of like she and I knew each other very well, and she knew that we weren't _supposed_ to be getting this close. (Now that I think of it, she reminded me a lot of Mal, from _Inception_.)

 I could see her breathing heavier, the closer I got, and she just stared up at me. Finally, I kissed her. Nothing too crazy. I really wasn't trying to get caught up in LD sex, and I could see how easily that could have come next. She decided to tag along with me, though, and we moved on through the dining area. Still feeling a little, uh, frisky, I used some telekinesis to tug at the shirts and blouses of a few of the girls that were seated at nearby tables. I was never able to pull one of them off, but could only kind of tease them into moving a little bit. Moving further down this hallway, and headed back toward the kitchen area, we passed an older man; a waiter or host. I decided to ask some more DCs if they new about this Academy/castle, stopping the waiter and inquiring about it. He seemed to have at least _some_ idea of this place I was speaking of, but really no information that helped us in finding it.  In the kitchen area, still unable to find a portal, we came across an old T.V. Then, it was actually the _woman_, who came up with an ingenious idea. Why just look for doors? She turned on the T.V., which was only static, and she jus kind of motioned to it. I knew immediately what she was implying. Stepping forward, I put my hands out to the glass, slowly phasing into it. I had been through mirrors before, but never into a T.V. The white and black fray of static filled my view and completely enveloped me. I simply relaxed and went with it, trying to set the intention for this makeshift portal to transport me to the Academy.

 I wound up in a jungle area, in the day time, still lucid. There was a stone slab of wall in front of me, and lush green vegetation all around.  A small pit full of water sat off to one side, about 7 feet in diameter and filled with knotted ropes of vines and plant life, stretching down into some of the most crystal clear water I could imagine. I met another woman here, who was a bit of an Amazon, and very 'Earthy.' We got to talking about the Castle I was looking for, and she seemed to be well aware of it. She said that it was hidden back in the mountainous area behind the old harbor town, where the two opposing forces were battling. She also went more into detail about how varied the portals can be, saying that portals are everywhere. Whether or not they will take you to the Academy isn't guaranteed, but that they were everywhere. She pointed to the little well/water pit next to us, that I had been looking at earlier, and told me that it was a portal that would take me back to the harbor, and that I could continue my quest for the castle from there. I jumped into the waterhole, and sank, everything going dark for a moment, and then doing some generic, kaleidoscope-like tunnel transition. 

 I was back in the harbor, at night, coming up from beneath the water, somewhere way out in the lake or bay or whatever it was. I could see the layers of stone buildings, just off the water. I knew that the warring parties were still battling, and was going to continue to do my best to stay out of sight. While I was treading water, I could see a figure moving around, just beside me. It was still the dead of night, but there seemed to be some sort of soft light coming up from beneath the water, just enough to see that the silhouette was of a dolphin. It poked its head up near me, and I could see that its skin was actually as black as its silhouette was. I then began to get a little anxious, because I was in this huge body of water at night. I knew it would only be a matter of time before the sea monsters came out to play. So, focusing my mind for flight, I sort of 'surfed' my way forward through the water, and then up and out of it, hovering up onto one of the docks and setting out to find more portals. My flight was feeling very awkward, and my body kept wanting to defy my intention; floating in opposite directions, having trouble staying elevated, etc. I was able to float up to one of the high rooftops, and I grabbed  onto the ledge, just on the outside of a staircase. Some of the 'enemy' team were assembling on this rooftop, and they then began walking down the stairway that I was hanging on the outside of. I ducked away behind the railing, hanging precariously off the edge, overlooking the street. They passed practically within inches of me while I watched them, through the stone banister, and one of them looked back to talk to his squad. When he did, I could have sworn that he looked _dead_ at me...but he never said anything to alert his men.

 Within this area of the harbor, I still had a hard time finding a lot of doors, so I went to searching for other 'types' of portals. I found what looked like a sewer drain, in the street, and figured that this could serve as a great portal. Setting the intention to show up somewhere within the academy, I jumped into the hole in the earth. Another _Avatar_-esque transition through a colorful tunnel, and I again found myself in the jungle setting, where I had earlier spoken to the Amazon woman, but she was nowhere to be found. I took another tunnel from this scene, and ended up back at the harbor town. Still not having any luck with doors, I just kept crawling into holes and dark paths, trying to find a portal that would lead me to the Academy. Throughout all this 'jumping,' I vaguely remember one moment where I showed up in some place where there was a kid around, whom I considered a threat, for some reason. I think he was going to alert the opposing team of my position. I got him side-tracked by asking him if he wanted to see some 'magic' and used pyrokinesis to light my hand on fire. He was enthralled by it, and I somehow used that distractions to escape the area. After another portal jump, I ended up back at the harbor for like the 4th time, only it was day time, this time. I wasn't really expecting to find the Dream World Academy in the daytime (I'm gonna have to ask if it's supposed to appear in the daytime or not), so I actually tried to make it night out, myself. I went through a hallway and commanded that it would be night time, when I emerged from the other side. Didn't work. So, I spent the next few moments hopping in portals and trying to find one that would bring me back to this harbor area in the night, so I could just fly to the mountains and look for the castle the old fashioned way.

I woke up before I was able to find anything, though.

----------


## nina

Great read. 

I've found the most effective way to change between night and day is to focus on the sun or moon and use your powers to make it sink below the horizon, or rise up, whichever you are trying to achieve. I usually hold both of my arms out in opposite directions, and pretend to grab whatever celestial body is in the sky with one hand and pull it downwards, while pulling the other celestial body up from beneath the horizon with the other hand at the same time.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by nina


Great read. 

I've found the most effective way to change between night and day is to focus on the sun or moon and use your powers to make it sink below the horizon, or rise up, whichever you are trying to achieve. I usually hold both of my arms out in opposite directions, and pretend to grab whatever celestial body is in the sky with one hand and pull it downwards, while pulling the other celestial body up from beneath the horizon with the other hand at the same time.



I've done something simalure with the sun. But it really didn't work. It just made the clouds swirl really fast. It was pretty cool though*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Great read. 
> 
> I've found the most effective way to change between night and day is to focus on the sun or moon and use your powers to make it sink below the horizon, or rise up, whichever you are trying to achieve. I usually hold both of my arms out in opposite directions, and pretend to grab whatever celestial body is in the sky with one hand and pull it downwards, while pulling the other celestial body up from beneath the horizon with the other hand at the same time.



I've only changed the time of day in a few lucids, but I've always done it much like that (making the sun/moon set with 'telekinesis'). I've had some pretty good success with it, but it didn't even cross my mind in this dream.  ::?: 


*07/09/2011*
Hammered. I remember Nothing.



*07/10/2011*
*Dream Fragment One:*
(I know that there was a lot that had gone on in this dream, but I can really only remember a small section of it.)

I was with a group of people, in a tall, hollowed out building. It was like a barn, really. There was a tornado coming, and we were all strapping ourselves down, so that we would not get blown away, once it hit. It was a lot like the end of the movie _Twister_, actually. We were tying ourselves to leather straps which hung from the ceiling. I had a rifle or shotgun with me, and had a make-shift holster for it, that was slung over my back. It was a really long and cumbersome sheath, much like the one for my great sword.

The winds picked up and the twister came through. I could see the torrent of weather outside, through some seemingly wide-open hole in one corner of the building. At one point, we were actually suspended from the floor by these straps, with our feet unable to touch the ground. It was all pretty intense, but ultimately nothing too noteworthy happened.

The last thing I remember is going back outside, after the twister had passed, and all of us having to jump over a chain-link fence, in a rush to get...somewhere. I dunno.


*Dream Two:*
* "Outside the Octagon"*

I was in some nightspot which looked like a cross between a dance club and a game room. At the far end of this place, there was a separate bar, which I believed was some sort of VIP affair. Nonchalant and curious, I made my way over to this area, making sure that no one was watching, and then I slipped through the doors. I found myself in some pretty slick strip club, picked out a seat near the stage, and watched the show for a while. They had some hilarious 'audience participation' games, where people got to go up on stage and do ridiculous things to win money and whatnot. Somehow, I ended up getting picked to try out for a massive mixed martial arts tournament that was coming up. (I don't remember much about how I actually got picked for it.) I got up on stage, along with a few other guys from the audience, and waited to hear about what to do next.

Time skipped ahead and I believe it was the following day. I was being ushered into this arena, and there were literally _hundreds_ of dudes signing up for this tournament. There was a sign-up room set up in what looked like a normal high school gymnasium, where a certain number of guys in different weight classes had to be chosen by other guys, to fight against. It didn't matter who chose who, initially, as there was going to be another stage in which everything was to be evened out, somehow. There were guys of all builds and social groups; thugs, nerds, rockers, hillbillies. Everyone. _So many_ of these guys were _huge_, though - definitely out of my weight class, and I'm not exactly 'small,' myself. I'm no professional fighter, though, so even when I saw some of the smaller guys, I paid attention to their demeanor and attire. I tried to steer clear of the smaller Asians, wearing their gis and dogis, knowing that their sizes could be very deceiving. An old co-worker of mine, VS, showed up in line. He was actually behind me, but shouldered his way passed and gave me this trouble-some grin before moving off to stand in front of a guy that he'd apparently already sized up. I thought about giving him shit about pushing passed me in line, but I had seen the way the staff of this event had been handling those people that made too much of a scene, or didn't follow directions. At one point, one huge official took a trouble-maker to the ground and began beating his face in, on the floor. I can't remember what it was the guy did, but it was pretty trivial, so I decided to keep my mouth shut and not rock the boat. Finally, I found someone who looked like he might be a decent - but fitting - challenge, and went to go stand in the line forming in front of him.

Overall, the atmosphere was just insane. _Everybody_ was hyped, and there were ring girls passing booze around to everyone - even us potential fighters. There was standing room only, in the bathrooms, and they even had ring girls refilling our cups with free beer, while we waited in line to take a piss. Afterward, we had to go through another chick point, where people were checking our IDs. There was this really attractive girl checking the IDs for my line, and when I got to her and pulled out my wallet, it took me _forever_ to find my ID. I just kept digging through my wallet and pulling out everything but my damn ID. She was cool about it, but getting visibly irritated because I was taking so long. Finally I found it, and she let me through. We moved through another hallway, and I could feel the adrenaline mounting. I was beginning to feel _so_ pumped up - like I could take on the world. I began bouncing around while I walked, getting the blood flowing. I realized that I was bouncing higher and higher. Before long, I was bouncing over the entire crowd and almost touching the elevated ceiling. I only thought this strange for a mere moment, and was not able to induce lucidity. Also, while moving down the hallway, I developed the ability to slide along the ground, with my feet. It felt like there was a lot of sand on my feet and I was just trying to stop really quickly, from a fast pace. However, I could tell that I was sliding for _much_ longer distances than seemed normal. It was fun, though, and I was having too much fun with it to think much about it. I even heard one of the guys behind me talking about it like "Whoa...how the hell is he doing that??" I looked back to see the guy trying to copy me, but I noticed that his slide was much shorter - and more realistic - than mine. (Still, not enough awareness to induce lucidity.)

Another line. I don't even remember what it was we were waiting for, this time, but it was like being at a theme park and waiting at the turnstiles, with hundreds of people milling about, around me. I met this _gorgeous_ chick, who was standing in line in front of me. (I didn't even stop to think of why it was now a co-ed line.) She was short, thick in all the right places, and had long brown or black hair. She looked Latina, but I can't be sure. We were conversing for a bit, and I asked her if she was single. She smiled and said no, but then seemed to hesitate a little bit and finally added that her boyfriend was back home in Missouri. This raised my interest a bit, and just as I was about to talk to her a little more, some dude came from out of nowhere and put his arm around her neck and shoulders, guiding her away from me. The authoritative way in which he did it - and the submissive way which she responded - seemed like the guy might have been her older brother, or guardian, or something; like he was trying to keep her out of trouble. My best friend T was suddenly behind me (which I didn't realize as strange, since he hadn't been in the dream, before then), and he gave me a nudge. He noticed, just as I did, that the girl kept looking back at me - numerous times - as her supposed 'protector' guided her off to a different corner of the arena.

----------


## Puffin

Wow, your most recent entry certainly has some strange stuff going on! That must have been frustrating, trying to find one thing in your wallet.

- Feels slight pang of regret that I had a mod hard-delete my thread DJ -

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow, your most recent entry certainly has some strange stuff going on! That must have been frustrating, trying to find one thing in your wallet.



It did! And it was. I hate situations like that, and I have them pretty often. It's like whatever I need, or am looking for, either just can't be found or is so screwed up I can't even recognize it. Lol.





> - Feels slight pang of regret that I had a mod hard-delete my thread DJ -



Ouch. By "had," do you mean 'voluntarily'?  ::shock::

----------


## Puffin

Lol. At least it wasn't during a lucid... I can't stand not being able to find or summon something; especially if I'm only semi-lucid and I get the smart idea to look all over the place for something, instead of just turning around and expecting it to be there. X_x

Yeah, I had a DG delete it because I didn't want both a blog and thread DJ; besides, I don't think I knew there was going to be a grandfathered DJ section.  :Picard face palm:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Lol. At least it wasn't during a lucid... I can't stand not being able to find or summon something; especially if I'm only semi-lucid and I get the smart idea to look all over the place for something, instead of just turning around and expecting it to be there. X_x



Lol. Yeah, I hate that too. 





> Yeah, I had a DG delete it because I didn't want both a blog and thread DJ; besides, I don't think I knew there was going to be a grandfathered DJ section.



Ah, that sucks.  :Sad: 
Hope you've got it all backed up on your hard drive!  ::shock:: 



*07/11/2011*
*Dream Fragment One:*
I was with two of my ex-girlfriends and some other gorgeous chick who looked like EH. The first thing I remember is laying on the bed and talking/flirting with EH. Before too long, we were all hugged up on each other, and things were just going great. I was kind of resting on top of her, and she actually lifted me up in the air with her feet, like one would do a child, and kind of 'flew' me around over her. Then she let her hands go and I was suspended by nothing but her legs on my stomach. I remember being amazed at how strong her legs were. It was then that I realized I was only in my boxers, and my, uh, 'infatuation' was fully exposed, through the unbuttoned hole in the front; pretty much just hanging down right in front of her, and everyone else. More than just a bit embarassed, I had her put me down so I could 'adjust.' Shortly after this, I got up from the bed. She quickly followed - jumping off the bed and onto me, wrapping her legs around me and holding on with her arms around the back of my neck. Playfully, I carried her around the room like this, resting her back up against one of the walls at some point. 
Don't really remember much else from this dream. 

*Dream Two:*
*"All Hands on Deck"*

I was a crew member on a military ship. A frigate, maybe. My earliest memory of this dream was my unit being poised to attack an enemy ship, not too far from us, at night. Apparently, everyone was waiting for me to fire the first shot, and kick off what was supposed to be a covert attack. I had this huge, cumbersome chaingun, which had two joysticks and an array of buttons on it. I just looked at the thing, really having no idea of how to work it. The enemy boat was far enough away that I couldn't see what I would be aiming at, in the dark. There had to be _some_ kind of sight on this thing. Fumbling with the buttons, I flipped a switch and mistakenly turned on a huge spot light, which shined across the water and directly onto the enemy ship. Well there went any chance of a surprise attack. Quickly, I tried to recover, hearing the hushed curses of the guys in my unit. I flipped another switch and a night-vision display came up, between the joysticks. Not having much time to adjust to the image, I just opened fire at all of the little blips on the screen. Following my - quite embarassing - lead, the rest of my team opened fire as well, kicking off the full force of the attack. (I can't help but recognize how familiar this area (and situation) was to the harbor/military lucid I had the other night.) 
The next day, I was having to report to my superior's quarters, presumably to get chewed out for making such a mess of what was supposed to be a precision attack. On my way across the dock/harbor area, which seemed to be a mixture between a dock and an airport, I saw my best friend just getting back home from his trip. Completely surprised by this, I went over to greet him. A crowd of our family and friends were around, including JD, MR and I think JS. We all gave him a huge group hug and welcomed him back - with a few tears of joy throughout the group - but I knew that I didn't have time to stand around. I told him I had to go, because I was about to get reamed out for what had happened the previous night. I jogged off and continued my way across the dock and onto the ship, trying to find my way to my CO's quarters. The ship was basically a labyrinth; just an endless maze of tiny compartments, suffocating hallways and ladders. I rounded a corner and came to a wide area, within the hull. On the outside of the room was an Autobots symbol, and inside, there were dozens of giant robots, many of them identical, practicing drills. Apparently, we were in the midst of a joint operation with the Transformers. They were going over tactical transformations and timing, repeatedly transforming and de-transforming in unison. 
Moving on, I finally made it to where I was supposed to be. Just before stepping in the door, though, I noticed that I wasn't wearing any shoes or boots. I knew that it would be unacceptable to show up like this, so I had to run _all_ the way back to my own quarters (wherever that was. Can't remember). On the way back across the deck, I remember weaving through some male and female soldiers that were doing PT; mainly pushups. While running across the ship's deck - not too far from the edge - it became hard to run. It's that old, dream scenario where, no matter how hard you're running, you just don't seem to be getting anywhere. It didn't quite feel like I was running underwater - as it usually does. Instead, it felt more like trying to run into a hurricane, and the wind was just so strong that it was holding me in place. After trying to run for a bit, I would slow down, and the sensation would completely go away. And then, once I started running again, it would come back again, and this imaginary wind, which did not affect anything around me, would keep me running in place. 
This strange sensation caused me to realize I was dreaming. I tried to confirm this by focusing on a window a few yards away and motioning with my hand, toward it, trying to break the glass from a distance with telekinesis. I could almost 'feel' an impact, from afar, but didn't really seem to affect the window at all. Still, I knew that I was dreaming. There was a cargo net in front of me, which I would have to climb, to get back to where I needed to be. It was elevated onto a platform, at the far end, and I took one high jump toward the center of the net. It was maybe a good 20ft jump, and I could hear some soldiers gawking and gasping in amazement. I made a second jump, bounding maybe another 30 feet in the air and landing on the top of the platform, skipping most of the obstacle. I had to walk along a slender catwalk, after that. It was somewhere around here, where I lost lucidity. And the last thing I remember is just going back through the hallways and trying to find my CO's office again.

----------


## Puffin

Nah; I copied most of them to the blog DJ but 20-30 of the entries weren't moved at all. Oh well!  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(It looks like, ever since I had that 'Portals' dream, my action dreams have been centered around the military and water-front settings. The second dream in this batch seems to be just continuing the trend...)


*07/12/2011*
*Dream Fragment:*
There was some type of art contest going on. I remember rummaging through some of the entries with EH (a really attractive friend of mine, whom I seem to be dreaming about quite often, lately). It took forever to get to mine, which actually turned out to be of noticeably less quality than many of the others, but it was still somewhat decent. I could have sworn that I had more entries to show her, but it turned out to be only that one. Later, I was sitting on the floor, and she was straddling my lap with her arms draped over my shoulders. I was kissing along her neck and we were whispering some things to each other. My (deceased) dad was asleep in the other room, and we were trying to keep quiet, so as not to disturb him, or anyone else who was in the house. Later, my ex, MJ, and friend, J, came over. I was telling J about the amazing time I'd been having with EH. We all know each other, and MJ was talking with EH. I could tell MJ was plotting something. She came back over, beaming to me about how her and EH were now 'best friends,' and I had a feeling that this was, somehow, going to lead to trouble. 

*07/13/2011*
*"War on the Water"*

I was a part of (another) special military force (on some _G.I. Joe_ type shit), caught up in an enormous firefight, in a village with high grass surrounding it. The enemy was a guerilla force, which was very skilled in hiding in the bush and using camoflauge. They would pop up in random places, and we'd have to be quick to react. I remember having some weapon that fired hundreds of tiny spikes into the grasslands, blindly, to take out whoever might be hiding in them. One guy cornered me with a rocket launcher, around the side of a building. He was too close to fire on me, though, and I ended up throwing a grenade actually _into_ his mouth (somehow), and diving around another corner just before he exploded. (I had watched the end of one of the Rambo movies, yesterday, which had the whole 'hiding in the high grasses' war scene in it.) 
Then, we had to chase down some of the leaders of this enemy faction. We got down to the water, which seemed more like an enormous lake than an ocean. They had a boat in the marina, and they took off down the water, running pretty-much parallel to the shoreline. We had boats of our own, and were about to get into one model, when we were presented with another, upgraded model. This thing was _bad ass_. It was like a futuristic rocket-boat - all black - that skimmed on top of the water and had boosters on the back. When they started it, it sounded like a jet engine. This boat just _soared_ across the water at an amazing speed. A few miles down the shoreline, we came up to a landmass that jetted out from the coast a little bit. There was a short skirmish with some of the enemy, here - one of whom didn't look human, but like some human/beast hybrid that had long black spines that stuck out, down the back of his head. During this fight, some of my teammates had been abducted. The ship that the enemy had been on suddenly submerged and dropped down into a watery tunnel that led beneath this landmass. We were about to follow, when one of my other crew members said that we needed to go back and get the other ship that we'd left behind, as well, just in case something happened to this one. He convinced me by telling me how deep they were going, and how horrible a death it would be to drown, simply because we didn't have a back-up ship. I was sold. 
Soon, we were racing back, in the jet boat, to where we'd come from, weaving through some of the other ships along the coast. Back where we had docked, it took us a moment to find the other ship, but we soon had it - along with some reinforcements, and were headed back to the mystery land mass. We never quite made it, though. Along the way, we were intercepted by these large, ethereal creatures. They reminded me of Hindu Gods/Goddesses. They were each identical, aside from the fact that they were different colors. They were very large - some 40 feet tall - and seemed to have a sort of glow to them. They had multiple arms, and each one held a very large, curved sword in it. The entities were all clearly female, and had light whisps of tanslucent gowns fluttering around them. They gave us some type of threat, as they floated there, on top of the water, but I don't remember much of what they said. It seemed that their mission was to stall us there, though, so I don't know if they were working with the enemy or not. After talking for a while, they asked an enigmatic question; whether or not we'd noticed how the water level had been rising, as we were talking. Looking out over the horizon, I could see a swell. The water was definitely rising. But why? I got a really bad feeling. 
I knew something _huge_ was coming. It was just a sudden assumption that turned into an unmistakable awareness. I told everyone on my team that we needed to get out of here - _now_. These entities were not about to let that happen, though. As soon as we attempted to vacate the area, they attacked, swooping and diving all around us, throwing their enormous blades at us, which rotated around and returned to them like boomerangs. One of them launched a blade at the jet boat I was piloting. Instinctively, I launched myself high into the air, my vessel being destroyed beneath me. Now, boatless, I dropped back down toward the water. Suddenly, though, I stopped. I was hovering - practically standing on the water. I realized that I had the ability to fly! This immediately affected the battle, and I was now flying and fighting and dodging these _things_ and their flying swords. Feeling just on the cusp of lucidity (yet I don't think I ever quite realized I was dreaming), I also began using telekinesis, myself, realizing that - once one of those oversized blades came spinning in toward me - I could mentally deflect it and send it whirling off in another direction, guiding it with a wave of my hand. I also quickly picked up on the ability to loosely control the paths of these weapons, offensively, sending them flying back toward the entities and trying to do them in with their own swords. The fighting was extremely fast-paced, like fighter planes dogfighting over the water; dipping close to the sea and then changing course at breakneck speeds. The rest of my unit continued to fire their weapons from their vessels, unless they had already been destroyed. 
Ultimately, though, we just weren't making any progress with these things. The huge swell in the water was just getting bigger and bigger. The swell then turned into a wall of water heading toward us. It was a few dozen feet high, and I could see that, after it, the rise in water level would be completely overwhelming. 'Standing' on the surface of the water, once again, I quickly increased my altitude in just enough time for the wave to pass beneath me. On the back side of the wave, the water level was now practically touching my feet again, and I looked back toward the shoreline just in time to see the wave smash into the rest of my crew and the passenger boats in the area, immediately capsizing them and washing them away. I looked down toward my feet to see an _enormous_ black shadow forming. Something massive was surfacing beneath me. I pivoted on the water and shot off in one direction, the surface of the water speeding off into my peripheral vision. I could see that this shadow was following me, though, moving just as fast as I was. Again, I went even higher, arcing up above the water and looking down below.  
Finally, my persuer appeared - bursting out of the water with jaws wide open. It was as if Godzilla, himself (the 1997 version) came jumping out of the water like some sort of leviathan. (It was, without a doubt, the largest sea monster I can recall ever dreaming.) I frantically increased my speed and the gigantic teeth snapped closed behind me - so close that I actually had to tuck my legs and then kick off the monster's closed maw to fly even faster. The only thing I ever saw was the head because its incredible size blocked any possible view of the rest of its body. This colossus just continued to chase me - diving in and out of the water and keeping pace with me - repeatedly snapping its teeth within just feet behind me as I tried to fly faster and faster away from it. 
I don't remember the outcome of the chase, though. But _damn_ that was intense.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*07/17/2011*
*Dream Fragment:*
(Completely lost a lucid dream.)
All I remember is telling someone that I was dreaming, while standing on a cobblestone type of street, and tasting something. I think it was chocolate. Also, I was distinctly aware that I don't usually remember too many flavors, in my dreams. 


*07/23/2011*
*Dream Fragment:*
I was riding in a car with a senile old person driving; a friend's family member, I believe. The driver sent us drifting around a curve and spiraling off an embankment, the car flipping a good three or four times, before coming to rest near a tree. Throughout the ordeal, I hadn't had my seatbelt on, and I was just bouncing about the inside of the vehicle, which rotated around me. Everyone was ok, and the last thing I remember was climbing out of the car.  


*07/26/2011*
*"Security Showdown"*

I was a woman, in a building which seemed like a lab or something. There was some sort of scary, slasher/ghost type of scenario going on, but I really don't recall too many of the details. I do remember trying to escape the facility, and that there were guards patrolling every level. I did what I could to stay to the shadows, sneaking through the hallways and making my way toward the exit. Stepping out into a corner hallway, I saw an elevator open. I quickly slid across the hall, just barely catching a glimpse of the guard that emerged. In that moment, over his shoulder, I could see that I was on the first floor, and all that separated me from freedom was a wall-length window.  
I wasn't sure whether or not the guard saw me, though. I was anticipating that he had to. Ducked into a nook, just around the corner from him, I waited. He came around passed me and then, as if by instinct, turned and looked directly at me. I saw him raise his gun to me and I lunged, grabbing for it. There was a short scuffle here, but I really don't remember it at all. The next thing I knew, I was running away, down the perpendicular hallway and toward the glass wall. It was night out, and I could see the yard lights falling upon the bushes just on the other side of the window. Bracing myself, I sprinted toward the window and jumped, crossing my arms over my face and expecting the worst. Amazingly, though, I didn't shatter any glass. It was like I just phased through the window, instead of crashing through it. When I landed on the side - for a moment - I thought about looking back to figure out what just happened, but I knew that the man with the gun was still on my heels. There were a few people milling about in the parking lot, and I row of cars were blocking my diagonal sprint across the sidewalk and out to the open lot. Without thinking, I lept into a high jump, soaring through the air and placing one foot down to vault off of the trunk of a car, launching myself then over the other side of it, landing on the black asphalt. I frantically dove into a nearby car, not really know what to expect. Naturally, there were no keys in the car, but this didn't stop me. As if acting on pure desperation alone, I slammed the car into reverse and popped the clutch, the vehicle roaring to life and peeling away from the parking lot.  
I looked back to see that the guard had stolen a motorcycle from one of the people who had been hanging out in the lot. There was a short chase through the nighttime streets, and I ended up veering off into a subdivision that sat on a hill. By this time, I was back to my normal self, and don't believe I was the woman any more. I don't remember whether or not it was on purpose, but I jumped a corner and careened off the edge of the steep hill, down toward a thorny area below. During the fall, the car around me seemed to just disappear. I was new freefalling toward the coarse pit of vines, thorns and intertwining branches. In a last ditch effort, I tried to fly. Lucidity was just on the horizon, but I was still far to unfocused to become conscious. No control, whatsoever, I crashed down into the brush and had to crawl my way out, pushing aside all of the spiney branches that blocked my path. When I emerged, I saw that there was a KFC in front of me, and I ran to the other side of the building, trying to keep something between me and my pursuer. Hearing him coming down the road again, I moved once more, rounding the corner and allowing him to drive passed. Now behind him, I ran a bit further, approaching a gun store on the corner. The guard kept on going, but I had a feeling that it would only be a matter of time before he doubled back to find me. 
Inside the gun store, my intentions were to find a weapon that I could 'borrow,' as nonchalantly as possible, but the clerk was right there to help me 'shop,' so I had to try and play it cool. Suddenly, the door opened. The guard stepped in, holding a shotgun. Being just out of arms' length of the door, I lunged again, swatting the barrel down with one hand while smacking upward on the grip, rotating the large gun out of his hands in a textbook disarm, and pointing it back at him. At this, the clerk ordered us out of his store, and I walked the guard out to the parking lot, with the gun at his back. 
That's the last thing I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/04/2011*
*Dream Fragment:*
The only thing I really remember is that there was an incoming invasion of alien beings. They were a legion of 'regal,' humanoid warriors, who kind of reminded me of characters from Asgaard, in the _Thor_ universe. We were preparing ourselves to counter their attack with our own forces, and training with some weaponry that matched their own. I remember having a spiked mace that seemed to be made out of solid gold, but very lightwight - and a huge bladed weapon that had some sort of glowing energy output. I know that the battle was intense and on an epic scale, but all of the details are gone.  


*08/05/2011*
*Dream Fragment:*
I was being chased through the street by a mob of youngins - teenagers, presumably - who apparently wanted to jump me. I was greatly outnumbered, and weaving through the alleways, trying to get away. It seemed that, no matter what twists and turns I would make, the mob would always be coming. It was as if they were teleporting from place to place, so that they were always coming at me. In my desparation, I ended up realizing I was dreaming, and I stopped running. I confronted the teens, and there was a short, lucid fight that I really don't remember. Lastly, I remember flying around the city streets a bit, but nothing very vividly. 


*08/06/2011*
*Dream Fragment One:*
My buddy JH came over and we just bullshitted around for a little while. I remember that my dad was there, and he was asleep in a chair, outside the house. (The last couple of dreams I have with him in it, he's been asleep in a chair, which is how he actually passed away, IRL.) Later, my baby's momma came by. I was up on a step-ladder, doing something that had to do with a computer, and she was over by the door. I felt her eyes on me and looked over to see her staring at what I was doing, as if she was trying to see the password I was logging in with. I got down from the ladder and went over to ask her what she was looking at so intently.  

*Dream Two:*
*"Ninjacked"*

I pretty much lost this entire dream, but it was crazy. I was locked in battle with this badass ninja, and he was just all over me. The action was incredibly fast and fantastic; like a live-action movie with anime stylings. The ninja could high-jump, some 30 feet in the air, and we were fighting in some collapsing cavern - or something - which was just crumbling down around us, dropping boulders and stalactites down around us. He also had this awesome, retractable staff with a spike/blade on the end of it, and it could grow to lengths of over ten feet, but then retract back to a compact size. The only part of the fight that I really remember was him dropping down, from overhead, and landing on my chest, slamming my back to the ground and pinning me down. He then drove his spear directly into my ribs, on the right side of my body. The pain was _exruciating_. I screamed out in agony, trying to pull the weapon out of me, but this guy's strength matched his speed sufficiently, and he kept the weapon driven in, with purpose. The cavern continued to crumble and crash around us while I struggled with everything I had, to try and get free. The entire battle was actually set to the song "Change" by the Deftones, which I found to be playing on my pc, when I woke up while trying to pry the ninja off of me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just notes. Will expand later...


*Spoiler* for _Notes_: 



08/22/2011
1)Pairing of couples for war, flack suits. Had to escort them across battlefield and back. FIrst 'wife' died after making it to far side and starting to head back. Saw her being hanged and impaled. Had to take up another on the way back.

2) Stretch of road beside highway. had to get from one side to the other but kept getting killed by psycopaths in a gorey fash. (With a spoon, for instance). Eerie female voice was just kind of 'narrating.'

3) Riding on a skatboard, and actually doing ok.

08/23/2011
1) Transformers sent away to dead zones to do battle.I was optimus. Watching others get sent away to their missions. I had a rough one that was saved for last. Storm-ridden planet. Clouds actually hovered above planet, in space. Touching down like comet. Hard-ass female 'boss' who sent us on missions. We were not happy.

2) Fam and friends held at gunpoint. I was singled out to go into a prison and help someone. Told to 'go downstairs.' Went down and woman like Emma Frost was puttin on gloves. Saw a bar of soap in a plastic bag and knew that there was something inside it and they were going to shove it inside of me to trojan it into the prison. Became lucid and woke myself up.

3) Grocery store. Lucid. Group of assassins sent to kill me. Waves of them. Shiv. Puddle of blood pick-up/splash. Magician with stick blocking shiv. Leather jacket with shiv on it from dude. Dude faking like sweep but I jumped a caught him in the face. Roundhouse to chicks face. Girls following me around. Kid with Mel and/or Gina. Thought she was being rough in the car but it was a doll. Like bailey. Really bright green eyes. Very intelligent for age. Stalked by dudes while briskly walking somewhere to put kid in a safe place. Mom was there. Had to get her to watch her so I could fight. Rubbing /touching things to keep vivid (wooly bear. Shopping cart handle). Looked at hands twice. Learned to just use dream eyes and not real eyes. Padded nunchaku.Walking around with women and telling them there were ninjas. Accused of stealing 24pk, or so I thought. She said it was Keifer Sutherland. Dream Re-entry, at one point. 

4) On platform near retention pond or something, bsing with Todd. Jumped over railing on some Van Damme jokes, but he caught one leg and pulled me back up. Street fight on platform later.Fat dude seemed to be cheating or something, and the crowd didn't like him. He called me out because I was talking shit. Said I'd take him on. Got rules. Had to jump down onto platform. Slightly rushof lucidity and tried to hover, but I landed straight without a bend of my knees, in a relaxed stance. Was way too fast for him and just barraged him with attacks. Ended up winning. 

5) Riding a chair with wheels down Palm Springs Road, like a luge, dodging traffic.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/22/2011*
*Dream One:*
*"Escort Servicemen"*

I was a soldier, during a modern war, and we men were going through some trial, where we had to choose wives from a crowd of random women, and prove ourselves worthy of them by escorting them through this sort of 'bonding' exercise. That exercise consisted of leading them into a hostile area, reaching a checkpoint at about 100 yards, and then escorting them back to our camp. The twist was that we men were given blast-resistant suits, and the women were made to remain in their civilian clothing. With our flack suits, we men had to shield our prospective women with our bodies, while escorting them across the killing field, constantly maneuvering ourselves to block the bullets and explosive blasts barreling in on us from all sides.  
The conditions were hellish, moving from cover to cover, but getting tagged by all kinds of ammunition, while we staggered through the explosions, bullets zipping by our ladies' uncovered bodies. We did our best to traverse the field, but I watched many couples die in their attempts, either blown apart by ordinance or gunned down by shots to unprotected areas. The smoke was blinding, and the explosions were disorienting, but my future bride and I had finally made it to the end of the field. This was like the hornets' nest, and the resistance greatly intensified. I don't even remember the moment at which we hit the checkpoint and began our way back, but we were soon huddling back toward camp, fighting off the continued barrage. 
It was then that I noticed that I couldn't feel the woman in my padded arms anymore. Looking down at the hollow between my arms, I saw that she was nowhere to be found. Immediately, I knew what happened, stopping in place and turning back to face the checkpoint. It was now being swarmed with enemy combatants, and I knew that I had somehow lost her in the fray. For a moment, I tried to muscle my way back toward the checkpoint, but I was getting hammered with heavy machine gun fire and RPG's - smoke trails streaming out from the 'hornets next' and detonating on and around my huge, cumbersome flack suit. 
Finally, caught a glimpse of her, through the smoke and flames, she was being hanged. I can't remember if I actually saw _her_, or just a silhouette, but I remember the image of her dangling from the noose, before being cut down and then impaled on a spike, as if to be propped up for show. At this point, I knew there was nothing I could do and I turned to make my way back to camp, feeling absolutely horrible about my failure...and still getting rocked by explosions and assaulted with gunfire. On the way back, I found another woman on the ground. Her protector had been killed, and she was down in the dirt, completely helpless. I lifted her to her feet and shielded her as I had done with the other woman, guiding her the rest of the way back to camp to meet up with the rest of the survivors. I don't remember anything that happened when I got there, though. 

*Dream (Fragment) Two:*
I was on a stretch of dirt road which ran alongside a highway - the two roads separated by a chain-link fence. I had to get from one side of the dirt road to another, on foot, and there were a few people with me. The thing was, whenever we'd try to get across this stretch of dirt and grass, we would get killed by some psychopath who was roaming the area. Then, we would have to 'restart' at the beginning of the stretch, and try to take another route, or move through a little more quickly to try avoid the killer. I remember that he would kill really disturbing ways, and I recall one time having my entrails carved out of my body with a spoon. 
There was also a female voice narrating the entire dream's details, like a commentator on some 'shocking video' show. That's about all I remember of the dream, though. I don't know if I ever ended up getting passed that stretch of road.  

*Dream (Fragment) Three:*
All I really remember was that I was skateboarding with some old friends. I've never been all that great at skateboarding, but I was rather impressed with myself, in the dream. I pulled off a few ollies and one flip trick where I stood the board up vertically and balanced on it, but for setting it back down on the wheels.

----------


## XeL

> Dream (Fragment) Three:
> All I really remember was that I was skateboarding with some old friends. I've never been all that great at skateboarding,* but I was rather impressed with myself,* in the dream. I pulled off a few ollies and one flip trick where I stood the board up vertically and balanced on it, but for setting it back down on the wheels.



I have skateboards dreams quite frequently! It's been about 10 years since I lasted skated, but I keep having them, and I'm always so skilled in the dream.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I have skateboards dreams quite frequently! It's been about 10 years since I lasted skated, but I keep having them, and I'm always so skilled in the dream.



It _was_ a lot of fun. I think I've just had skateboards on my mind because I was thinking about buying my daughter one for her birthday.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/23/2011*
*Dream One*
*"Autobots Abroad"*

I was Optimus Prime. The other Autobots and I were being summoned by the humans' governmental leaders, to be shipped off to far-away worlds, individually; each distant planet harboring some sort of elite Decepticon 'monsters,' that we were going to have try to destroy, before they came to Earth. There was a lot of contempt for this mission, because we didn't think the humans knew exactly what we were going up against. These weren't any ordinary Decepticons. They were ancient badasses, and even I wasn't sure we would stand our chances against them, on our own. For some reason, though, we had to do what the humans told us on this one. 

I got to watch the others depart - even able to see their landings from a disembodied perspective - watching them crash down onto their assigned worlds like fallen meteors. There was a particularly nasty customer left for me, and I was the last one to be shipped away. I don't really remember much of the flight through space, but I do remember first seeing the planet that I had been dispatched to. It looked like almost any other planet, though I can't remember what color it was. Its one unique characteristic was an enormous storm cloud which literally sat 'above' the entire 'northern' part of the planet. It was like a cloud hovering over a snow globe, in that it truly seemed as a separate entity from the planet, itself - like an ominous growth atop the sphere, black and forboding, and seemingly poised to eat the entire planet whole.

I don't remember anything about actually landing, or facing off against the Decepticon giant. 


*Dream Two*
*"Soap"*

Friends, family members and I had been taken at gun-point. There was this little faction of forgettable villains who were going to use me in their scheme to help spring one of their associates from a local prison. Apparently, their plan involved fitting me with some device - which was disguised as a bar of soap - and having me trojan it into the prison. I don't exactly remember what the device actually _did_, but what I _do_ remember is that they were planning on getting it into the prison by shoving it up my a$$. As one might imagine, I was not down for this.

They, however, didn't really care about my opinion. I was told that, if I didn't comply, they would kill all of us without question. I was chained up by my arms, and some woman stood before me (looking a lot like Emma Frost from the new X-Men movie). I could see the plans for the device, printed on the wall behind her. She moved in closer to me, bringing her hands up and snapping on a pair of latex gloves. I knew that this was not going to be pleasant. Suddenly, though, I realized that I was dreaming! I was just completely creeped out by this situation, though, and the first thing that I did with my lucidity was instinctively cause myself to wake up.


*Dream Three*
*"Market Melee"*

I was an employee in a grocery store. There was quite a bit that had gone on, already, that I don't remember, but I soon became aware that there was a faction of ninjas and other assassins coming to kill me. I can't remember how I found this out, but I remember walking through the aisle, pushing a stock cart, while explaining to my older, female boss about the killers that were coming for me. She had been walking with me, accusing me of stealing beer from the freezer. Shortly after the accusation, though, she admitted that she found out it wasn't me, but Keifer Sutherland (who was apparently a co-worker) was the guilty party. Again, most of this part I've forgotten. Soon, though, I had become lucid, and anticipating the insurgency.

I don't remember much about when the assassins first started showing up - only that they were mostly a bunch of generic ninjas. I thought about my previous dream, and figured that the assassin concept might have been left over from my prison-scheme escape. They would attack in small groups, but I was just completely outclassing them with martial arts. And there was one female ninja, in particular, to whom I remember giving a vicious spinning heel kick to the face, and at one point, I was walking around the store with a pair of padded nunchaku (like the ones I have IRL, only black instead of white) taunting my attackers with a practice toy. 

I remember one break I took, between skirmishes, to rub a stuffed bear on a nearby shelf, taking in the texture and using it to try to solidify the dream state. It worked a bit, but then I got into more fights, and my clarity began waning. At one point, I almost completely lost the dream. I could feel my waking world eyelids, and I tried to keep them from opening. In the dream, things were fading to black. I relaxed and held my eyes closed, but moved my ('real') eyes, as if looking around the room, trying to bring the grocery store environment back into view. After a bit of focus, and taking a brief look at my hands, things were much more vivid again.

There was a short break in the fighting, shortly after, and what seemed like an intermission in the dream. I was no longer lucid, and riding in a car with a girl who seemed to be a mix between my baby's mom and MJ. Apparently, this girl and I had an infant daughter with each other. She looked a lot like my ex's (MJ) daughter, and even had her daughter's lazy eye, but her eyes were a bright, almost neon green. In the car, I saw the mother being really rough with the baby and, when I went to say something, I noticed that it was just a baby doll in her hands, and the child was safe in her seat. Soon, we were back in the grocery store - baby and all. What I had come to find out was that this baby was rather advanced at her age, and some of the gestures she did, like waving and smiling, were just really surreal to see coming from a kid as little as she was.

Some time around here, my mom had showed up in the dream. I noticed that there were a few strange men following me. Until this time, I had forgotten about the initial onslaught of ninjas, but I was quickly reminded by the shadowy figures looming behind me. I remembered that I was dreaming, and this faction was apparently still after me. I left the child with my mom and drew my followers up near the front of the store. A few stray girls from around the store began to follow along as well, like groupies, which I thought was funny. Now that we were up near the check out counters, I turned to let these guys know that they'd been following me long enough. These particular guys were much more like thugs than ninjas (and kind of more-closely fit the look of the goons from the previous dream), one of them dressed in leather with a biker's vest. We had one particular exchange, where he kept telegraphing that he was going to throw a foot sweep. I kept waiting for it, and when it inevitably came, I hopped over it and twisted at the hip with a roundhouse kick to his face. I remember looking down at him and seeing a pool of blood forming beneath him as he lay there. It looked strange, though; like a crystalized liquid. I reached down to it, and actually picked up the whole red puddle at once, as if it were made of glass. When I got it a few feet off of the ground, it instantly turned back into liquid and splashed down on the ground in front of me. 

There was one more opponent that I remember, after the 'biker.' He was dressed to the 9's in a blue tuxedo, slick black hair tucked under a matching top hat. He stood confidently with a magician's wand in one hand. From inside the leather vest of the downed biker, I removed a shoge. I knew I had no experience with a shoge in waking life, but since I was dreaming, I wasn't the least bit worried about it. I began whirling the chained weapon like a pro, using a few generic wrist twirls, and the weapon became a bladed blur. As nonchalant as could be, the magician raised his wand and began spinning it in front of him, between his fingers. I unleashed a barrage of swipes with the shoge - still rotating it around in something of a figure eight - but he blocked every motion with the effortless twirling of his wand as if it were a baton.

This stand-off was the last thing I remember. 


*Dream Four*
*"Dirty Pool"*

I was on a high wall, on the backside of a power plant or something. Murky water/waste was running out of a tube below me - set high in the wall that was standing on - and falling down into a run-off pool. Todd and I were messing around on top of the wall, telling some jokes that I can only remember had _something_ to do with Jean-Claude Van Damme. In the middle of one of my impersonations of him, I ended up falling over the railing nearest to me. Somehow, on my way down to the dirty water, Todd caught me by one leg and pulled me back up onto the wall.

Below another section of this wall, there was a wire-mesh platform suspended over the pool. There was a commotion, and we moved over to get a closer look. Two fighters were circling each other on this mesh, with a crowd of onlookers around them. I can't remember what he was doing, but something tipped me off that the fatter, shirtless fighter (apparently the reigning champ) was cheating. I started yelling accusations at him from my perch, and he was getting visibly annoyed. After 'winning' his fight, he finally called up to me, challenging me for running my mouth, and not coming down to fight him and prove that I had room to talk. At first, I just waved him off. I might have caught the guy cheating, but I'm not stupid, and I know that this guy had the size to just destroy me. Just when I was wondering how to get out of the situation with some dignity, I realized that this had to be a dream. Immediately, my timidness disappeared. I smiled down at him and jumped over the railing, from where I was standing, dropping down toward the mesh platform. It was a good 20ft drop and, halfway down, I tried to levitate before touching the mesh. I wasn't able to pause in the air, but I landed without even bending my knees, with the platform giving just a bit under my weight. It was a relaxed stance that felt a little awkward, but I held it, because it made me cool, as if showing off that I was completely unfazed by this dude's challenge, or the superhuman leap I had just taken.

Unfortunately, I don't remember much of the blow-by-blow, during the fight. All I can remember was that the guy was so slow and sloppy, and I was just completely destroying him. He would lunge and swing and flail - but not hit anything - and I would just be all over him, slinging quick combination counter-punches. I ended up winning, but don't really remember anything after that.


*Dream (Fragment) Five*
All I remember is riding a folding chair down Palm Springs Road, in Altamonte, like it was a luge. The road was on a steep incline (which it's not, in waking life), and I was just _zooming_. It was so much fun and intense. I didn't have any brakes, so I had to lean left and right as hard as I could, at breakneck speed, trying to dodge traffic. There was one time where I was unable to hold my line around a sharp turn, just as an 18-wheeler was coming around the corner, toward me. Careening out of control, ended up going under the bed of the truck, and sliding out the other side before the rear tires had a chance to run me over. That's about all I can recall.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/24/2011
Dream (Fragment) One*
All I remember is meeting the 'Chocolate Rain' dude, Tay Zonday, at a water park like Water Mania. We turned out to be pretty chill, and after the park we went back to produce a track at my place.


*Dream Two
"Fencing Failure"*

I was at an airshow, with some other guy and a girl. At first, we were all outside, in a field. There were a lot of children running around, and most of us were sitting on picnic blankets and pallets in the grass. One plane, in particular, was hovering nearby, firing an endless stream of machine gun fire. It looked like an older plane, but had 'jump-jet' technology, like the modern day Harriers. Some kid was sitting on a blanket in front of me was eating an ice cream cone. When he got finished with it, he chucked it away carelessly, causing some of it to land on my blanket. Annoyed by this, I flicked the cone - which still had ice cream in it - back over to him. It stopped just before him, but didn't touch him. The pre-teen escalated things by standing up, picking up the remaining scoop of ice cream and _chucking_ it at me. Now rather pissed, I got up, grabbed a big glob of the ice cream and walked over to the kid, taking my hand and smashing the ice cream all into his face.

The kid was furious. Lol. He grabbed a fake (but sturdy) sword, from somewhere, and started attacking me with it, relentlessly. Still agitated, but finding this slightly humorous, I borrowed a fake sword from another kid, and I started deflecting this brat's attacks while he swung at me with all he had. Some of my friends were encouraging me not to egg him on, because they figured I would get in trouble for being in an altercation like this with a child. I replied that I was just playing with him, and had no plans to actually hurt him. The kid didn't feel the same way, though. Frustrated the he couldn't lay a finger on me, the boy ran to get his dad. By this time, the scenery had change, and a handful of us were now _inside_ a classroom. The caucasian boy's dad - and unexpectedly Asian man - stepped forward. He was brandishing a very real rapier sword, and stared at me intently. Issuing me a (rather formal) challenge, he went into some bloated speech about how I'd made a huge mistake in 'dishonoring his family,' and said that he was some world-reknowned fencing extraordinaire. Possibly trying to prove this, he broke into a comical series of swipes and lunges at the air, with the sword, his complete lack of grace or technique showing that he wasn't quite the badass he said he was. Before this, I was about to decline his challenge (because, really, who wants to sword fight over something so juvenille?)[, but when he started trying to show off - and looking as silly as he did - I couldn't resist. 

Apparently on my side, a couple of little kids walked over to me, handing me a couple of spare swords to put down in the back of my shirt...just in case. Lol. Anyone still in the room stepped back some, to give us space. Completely amused by the whole situation, I held my toy sword in a downward position, squaring off against the short, portly man. As I got ready, I noticed that my feet didn't feel planted firmly to the ground. Instead, they began to feel light and levitational, like they often do in dreams. This began to make me question the events of the dream, but the man attacked before I could reach full lucidity. Parrying his attacks came as absolutely no challenge, though. He was just kind of flailing the weapon about, with absolutely no form or experience, and I was able to knock away his attempts effortlessly, while still trying to keep my footsteps firmly on the floor. 

After one more of his lunges, I launched a foot out and kicked his legs out from under him, bringing him to his knees. I'd had about enough, as it is, and reached down, grabbing his weapon and ripping it out of his hand. Immediately, I walked out of the classroom, leaving him there. Moving through the tight hallways, afterward, I finally became lucid. I had originally planned to locate the Dream World Academy, but I was actually kind of impressed by how cool this rapier was. I was also beginning to feel a little claustrophobic in this hallway, and began to suspect that the man I had just humiliated would come crashing through one of these walls, to retaliate. A little uncomfortable - and without any other immediate plan that I could remember - I decided to have a little fun and try an experiment. I attempted to wake myself up and bring the rapier into the waking world with me.

Gripping the sword tightly, I pulled my eyes open to wake up, focusing on the feeling of the sleek steel of the weapon. As if it had instantly turned to sand, I could feel the metalic rod disintegrate in my hand - a strange sensation, that I haven't felt in a while.

Then awake, I wiggled my fingers and looked at my hands to find...well...nothing, of course.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Still getting caught up...


*08/25/2011
"Chop Shop Cop"*

I was an undercover cop, investigating activity at a chop shop that was running all kinds of import cars. Apparently having been on the case for a while, I was pretty familiar with some of the gang members who were running the cars, and was discretely gathering information from them. MJ was in the dream and, at one point, we had walked off from the garage, and up a dark hill. (I don't know if there are gaps in my recall, or if the dream changed from night to day, erratically.) She led me through some tall brush for a while, and I began to wonder where we were going. It turned out that she had a pack of cigarettes hidden back there, and was just trying to get away to smoke. For some reason, it seemed like we weren't supposed to be back there, because she quickly ducked down, when we saw some passers-by, and I followed suit.

The next day (or what _might_ have been the next day, since the sun was out again), the police force did a full raid of the shop. When a firefight inevitably broke out, we cops had the advantageous position - having pretty much surrounded the gang. So, when the lead started flying, we were just tearing these guys apart. They started breaking out guns from crates and secret compartments in walls of the garage. I remember carrying both a Mac-11 sub-machine gun and what I believe might have been an AR-15 assault rifle. Even though we were obviously winning, the firefighting was extremely intense and chaotic. At times, it just felt like I was spraying recklessly into the fray. The assault rifle seemed to have a very slow rate of fire, and I actually got frustrated with it to the point where I just threw the assault rifle down and started spraying again with the Mac, which was just dropping people like flies. There were a lot of females in the gang, but very few of them were actually doing the shooting. Even though I was spraying wildly, I was trying my best to keep from hitting the unarmed, but in the end, I'm sure I got a couple of them, inadvertently.

Once the fighting was done, Method Man (rapper) showed up and turned out to be one of my partners on the force. He helped us round up the survivors of the firefight, so we could take them in. That's all I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/26/2011
"Battle at Death Bus"*

I was on a bus - like an old school bus - but I'm not sure where we were headed. It was night out, and we were driving down some lonely, back road with nothing but trees around us. After some time, the bus had broken down, and we were now stranded in the middle of nowhere. A group of people on this bus, rather randomly, turned out to be self-proclaimed 'paranormal investigators, and after we had been sitting on the bus for some time, they told us that they were beginning to get 'readings' of paranormal activity, surrounding the bus. Most of us were skeptical of their work, but we allowed them to go about their investigation of our surroundings.

I, and a few of the other passengers, had followed two of the investigators outside. Looking over one of their shoulders, I could see into the screen of one of his gadgets as he scanned the darkened woods around us. The screen showed small blips of small figures scurrying through the brush. At first, I thought it was just infrared images of the local wildlife, but the P.I. said that they were actually the images of the ghosts of dead animals, and that this area was - for some reason - a hot spot for them. I wasn't really prepared to believe him, until I tracked some of the images right up to the roadside and - when looking off-screen - saw that there were no animals visible to my naked eye. That's when I started to get a little nervous. Soon, we were back in the bus. We'd come to find out that these invisible creatures were not confined to the outside, and were finding their way onto the bus with us. I was still sneaking a peek at the monitor, and could see the white silhouettes on the screen; little animals that might have been rats, moving around about our feet and over the backs of our seats. I was still a bit skeptical about the whole thing, though, and wondered if the readings were being falsified. Apparently, that wasn't the case...

The people on the bus suddenly began to get restless. There was some kind of commotion going on, but I couldn't see anything as being the cause of it. First, it seemed like some force was simply pushing people about, as if they were being shouldered out of the way as they stood milling about. Quickly, though, things turned much more violent. Unrest turned to terrified screams. I could see blood spraying about the aisle, and people began trying to hurry off of the bus. There was something definitely wrong, but I could see no threat whatsoever. Another one of the P.I.'s had a different kind of gadget, one which showed everything through a lens that looked just like a regular pane of glass. However, it was also able to detect these ghostly entities,and actually show them, as they would look to the naked eye, if we could see them without equipment. I caught a flash of a translucent figure. The tattered image of an apparition appeared through the glass. This thing was going absolutely nuts at the front of the bus, and ripping and slashing at all of the horrified passengers. Everyone was panicked, and we all streamed off the bus as quickly as possible. (The tech reminded me of the glasses in the movie _13 Ghosts_.)

Over the next few moments, even more of these vengeful spirits began to 'show up,' and join in on the attack. That's when all Hell really broke loose. These invisible forces began swarming us around the bus. People were getting maimed, by seemingly nothing at all, and it was absolute chaos. Many of us were trying to scramble to get our hands on whatever technology we could, so that we could at least _see_ these things. Before too long, though, this turned out to prove unnecessary.

We'd come to realize that these ghostly entities were actually becoming _stronger_, with each passing minute of their attack. The stronger they got, the more tangible they became, onto our plane. Soon, we were actually able to see them, without the equipment. They went from completely invisible, to translucent apparitions of zombie-like men and women, and after even more time, became about as solid as all of the rest of us. The major downside to this was that their _strength_ continued to increase as well. Whereas they were once only able to scratch and claw at us, they were now dismembering people with their bare hands. The stronger these things got, the more they would start to mutate, physically, until we could hardly even recognize them as former humans. They were becoming ugly(er) monstrosities.

This was an all out war, and it waged on into the morning. The scenery had seemed to change, now that it was daytime, and it actually looked like the bus was parked in the dead center of an arena or stadium. Somehow, we had gotten hold of fire axes - as if they were placed on the bus for safety - and were using them to fight back as best we could. We were able to take some of these ghouls down, once they became tangible enough for us to actually hurt them. After hacking away at most of them, there were only about 3 of them left, in total. By this time, the action had just gotten completely insane. It was almost like a live action anime. The last remaining ghouls were now extremely fast an agile, due to their continuing 'evolution', and we survivors were now practically fighting like ninjas as well. Eventually, we wore the opposition down to one final ghoul. It had mutated so many times that it was stronger than all the others had been. Part of the battle, here, had switched to 3rd person perspective, and it almost seemed like I was playing a game, where I could move the camera around to where I wanted. There were a lot of slow-motion attacks and dodges, while I positioned the camera about the action. Things had a very Zack Snyder-ish feel. At one point, I was on the roof of the bus and had done a back-flip off of it, while moving the 'camera' around the slow-mo acrobatics.

This thing just kept evolving, though, the more I thought I 'killed' it. In the end, it was beginning to turn into some weird, fleshy being with an emerging head made of metal and glass. The top half was actually starting to kind of look like Canti, from FLCL. I'd still had my regular fire axe, but this thing had a _huge_ battle axe that looked like it was made of gold. He used it as a throwing axe, and when it flew through the air it had this distinct, almost mechanical whistling sound to it. I vaguely remember it coming back to him whenever he threw it (I had watched Thor again, last night), but I'm not entire sure about that.

I don't remember the outcome of the fight, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*08/31/2011
Dream Fragment One*
I was hanging out with MJ and my other ex, GV. GV was jealous because MJ and I were so close, and we were just having a great time. At one point, we'd stood back to back and were leaning over each other, cracking each others' backs and laughing, while GV kind of stood off in the background. I also remember MJ telling me she loved me at some point in time.


*Dream Fragment Two*
(I only remember a few seconds of this dream. )

I remember flying really fast, over an ocean at night. I believe I was flying like Iron Man - with my palms facing back, and being propelled by my hands and feet - but I don't remember whether or not I was actually wearing the Iron Man suit. Spontaneously, I realized how unusual it was that I was flying, and I became lucid. My flight arched down toward the oncoming shoreline, and I brought my feet down below me. Touching down to the water, a few yards before reaching the shore, my feet skimmed over the water, like a skier pivoting to a stop, until I was actually stepping onto dry land. I took a moment to look at my hands, trying to anchor myself into the dream, but I also noticed that the tide was coming in _extremely_ quickly. (Come to think of it, when I was looking at my hands, I _wasn't_ wearing the suit. I didn't notice that until now.) It seemed more like flood waters rising, really. Whereas I was standing on the sandy shore, moments before, I quickly found myself submerged in water, up to my thighs. This made me really uncomfortable, and I starting think about sea monsters, which normally plague me in dreams that deal with a lot of water in them. Getting kind of creeped out by this, I shot up out of the water and flew into the sky again. 

Unfortunately, I woke up, soon after take-off.



*09/01/2011
Dream Fragment One*
I remember that I had company over, and my room was a mess. There was also a large spider with a big orange sack on its back, scurrying around.


*Dream Fragment Two*
I was riding in the truck with my dad. He was driving. We were going down some cliff-side pathway, with a steep embankment to our left. The pathway was so narrow that it didn't even seem like the truck would be able to navigate it, without toppling off of the cliff. Before us, the pathway also dipped down into a flooded area, which we were apparently going to have to pass, to get by. The last thing I remember was pulling out my cellphone, to get a picture of these crazy flood waters.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/03/2011
Dream Fragment*
I don't remember very much of this dream at all. I was being held at gunpoint, by a group of women. We were in some old treasure room, with ancient maps on the walls, and all kinds of trinkets on the table. I remember that I had knowledge of a key which opened a secret compartment of this room. While the girls were trying to find the way to get to the next section of their scavenger hunt, I discretely checked any nooks and crannies for something that might have held the key.

Later, I remember being on rooftops, in the city. For some reason, I (and a few others) were having to glide between these rooftops with parachutes; essentially 'hopping' from rooftop to rooftop. I can't remember what for, though.



*09/05/2011
"From Supernatural to Superheroes"*

(I really wish I remembered more of this one.)

I was with one of my exes, in a hotel. There was a lot of normal stuff that went on in the beginning of this dream, but I don't remember very much of it. Soon, though, we were getting attacked by werewolves. I remember then charging into the various hallways and rooms of the hotel, and then anyone who was mauled (but not killed), would become one of them. I also had a dog. Something like a lab, I believe. It stuck with me, throughout the dream, but one of the werewolves ended up getting it's hands on the animal. I remember the werewolf's face as it sneered at me and bit into my dog, ever so slowly, glaring at me. It was actually taunting me, slowly sinking a single fang into the dog - just enough to where it was sending the message to me that my dog would be turned into one of them. 

Later, I was back up in the hotel, and the werewolves were no longer in the picture. Instead, a giant robot had torn the roof of the hotel off, and was attacking us all from above. The robot was huge, and resembled a Sentinel, from Marvel Comics. My mom was in the scene now, and she was trying her best to hide from the metal giant that was tearing our room apart; ripping through the concrete foundation as if the building were made of tightly compact dirt. Finally, I realized that I was dreaming. Even though I knew she was a DC, I couldn't stand to see my mom so horrified. I threw my hands up above us and creating a green dome of energy, which acted as a force field. The giant made a couple of attempts to attack, but could not get passed the barrier. During this stand-off, I had somehow gotten word that the Avengers (or various Marvel superheroes) had arrived, to help fight the metal colossus. I heard one of them talking about how Spider-Man was inside the robot, tearing it apart from within. I thought this sounded like an awesome idea.

I moved to the massive hole in the wall, still on some high level of the hotel. Not quite caring whether or not there was something to anchor myself to, I flicked my hand out like Spider-Man and visualized the web leaving my arm. It worked without effort, and I swung across the gap between myself and the robot, and drove my feet into its chest - smashing my way into the belly of the beast. Inside, the first thing that came to mind was Spider-Man's 'Maximum Spider' hyper combo. (I had been watching Marvel vs. Capcom 3 vids all day. Lol.) Mimicking the movement, I shot myself all around the inside of the robot, tearing through wires and parts, bouncing around within its center, like a BB in a tin can. Once confident I had done enough damage, I jumped down into the street, where a bunch of people were standing around in the hotel parking lot, watching the mayhem. I went over to talk to some girl, when a car suddenly came speeding through the parking lot, skidding around corners and almost hitting all of us. I noticed that the man had a toddler in the backseat, and this instinctively pissed me off. (Just the other day, I saw a guy blow through a stop sign with a toddler in his car, after peeling out of the liquor store parking lot.) Using telekinesis, I slammed a downward force onto the hood of his car from a distance, trying to stop it, but only causing it to bounce. I did it again, more forcefully, the car bouncing even more violently, seeming as if it were about to shake apart. Throwing my fist down toward the ground again, I gave one more forceful TK command. This time, I guess it was more intense than even I had intended. Not only did the car's front end smash down into the concrete, but the entire car burst into flames, as if I had purposefully lit it on fire with pyrokinesis.

The last thing I remember is having a distinct sense of 'oops', before waking up.  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/06/2011 
Dream 1-A
"Almost Reached the Academy Again...Almost"* 

I was at some fancy dinner party, in a large, extremely luxurious hotel or something. The first thing I actually remember is walking through a large lobby area, and realizing that I was dreaming. I was walking through this dimly lit room, behind 2 or 3 guys. I believe they were friends of mine, but I can't really remember. However, I do recall expressing to them that I was dreaming, and requesting for them to remind me later, if I forget. (I figured it was worth a shot.) That was the last time I saw them in the dream, though, I believe.

Walking up a flight of stairs, I took notice of all of the DC's milling about. Everyone was dressed up nicely, but I can't remember what I was wearing, myself. I passed by this one, Latin-looking girl in a killer gray dress, and we exchanged a quick glance. Moving on, I passed a table full of women who were having a conversation with each other, and I reached out to the nearest one, playfully grabbing her ass. She looked back as I walked on, and gave me a smile. When I turned away from her, to look where I was going, there was another beautiful girl standing in the doorway of a dark room, in front of me. She was petite and blonde, and also dressed very nicely. I'd remembered my intention to search for the Dream World Academy, and I wasn't really trying to get caught up in dream sex, so I simply asked the girl if she would show me to the nearest portal that could take me to the Academy. She agreed, and brought me into the darkened hotel room. I followed her into the bathroom, and she pulled back the shower curtain, motioning for me to step inside.  A little confused, I stepped into the shower, expecting to be somehow teleported to the Academy. Instead, though, the girl stepped in behind me. Before I knew it, we were making out in the shower with the water off, and our clothes still on.


*Dream 1-B (**Dream Chain /* *False Awakening)*
I 'woke up' in a dark room. For a moment, I though I was back at home but, after looking around a bit, I noticed that the room was unfamiliar to me. I could see what looked like an old dresser and TV in the darkness, and a curtain-less window sat nearby. Trying to remember how I might have gotten into this room, I recalled that I had been dreaming, and just woke up here. I recognized this to be a false awakening, got up and walked to the window. It was night out, and I seemed to still be in the hotel, judging by the look of things, outside. The thought came back to me, that I had wanted to find the Academy, so I decided to do some searching on my own. Placing my palms to the glass, I pushed forward and phased through it, stepping out onto the high ledge. From there, I hovered up to the roof, which was high enough that I could just about see above all the other buildings in the area. I looked out over the horizon, to see if anything stood out as an obvious sign that there was an Academy nearby, but didn't really see anything note-worthy.  

Then, I looked down to the ground, far below. I could see a small puddle/pond of water, positioned just beneath me, and remembered that these were told (in a previous dream) to be portals. Leaning forward from the rooftop, I dropped off of the ledge, and fell toward the tiny pond. During the fall, I turned myself around so that I was falling backward. Anticipating on hitting the water, I was surprised when I actually fell into what seemed more like a rabbit hole than a water hole. I was still in free-fall; dropping like a stone into the narrow tunnel, to the point where I could feel my stomach begin to turn. 

A little uneasy with the unexpectedness of falling backward into this empty hole, I turned back around to fall chest-first. Suddenly, I found that I wasn't falling through a dark pit anymore. Upon the simple act of my turning over, the pit had completely disappeared, and I was now free-falling through the sky, as if I had just been thrown out of an airplane. It was now daytime. Below me, all I could see was blue ocean, for countless miles in every direction, and I was falling toward it fast. A single stretch of island came into view. Even from the aerial view I had, I could tell that it was the Academy! It almost looked like a castle, and the grounds took up the tiny patch of land, leaving really nothing beyond the paved walkways that stretched right out to the docks and into the ocean. 

The closer I got to the water, though, the more I could see that there was some sort of chaos going on. Boats became visible in the waters blow, and jets buzzed in the air around me. I had forgotten all about trying to fly, and just continued my free-fall, which ended up dropping me out into the open water, maybe a couple miles from the docks. After splashing down in the ocean, I lifted my head above the surface and took a look around. I had apparently fallen directly into an aquatic war zone. What - from above - just looked like a fray of vehicles scurrying around the air and sea, turned out to be a full-on battle. (This was reminiscent of the last time I went searching for the Academy, and saw that the area was occupied by two opposing military forces. It seems my subconscious decided to throw them back in the mix.) Speed boats with machine guns were battling jets. Scuba divers were waging attacks on the boats. The water - which looked pretty placid, from the air - was now turbulent with the mayhem that was going on around me. 

I didn't want to deal with this, though. I just wanted to get to the damn Academy. Deciding not to waste any time with this battle, I levitated myself out of the water and bolted toward the shore, flying over the water like a missile and dodging all of the combatants in my way - just trying my damndest to _finally_ get a chance to explore the actual academy, itself.

Unfortunately, I woke up just before reaching dry land.  ::?:

----------


## Djikocope

very interesting article ... I hope this will continue

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks for reading, Djikocope! And welcome to Dream Views!!  ::welcome::

----------


## Mancon

Love your dreams! I hope you end up making it to the academy soon!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Mancon!  ::content:: 

I hope so, too. I think there might be something about my anticipation that keeps hindering me, when trying to do these things. I usually have pretty good control, but there are certain things/places that it's often difficult for me to do/find. (Finding the Lucid Crossroads, the Academy, flying into space, etc.) I'm going to keep at it, though!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Still catching up...

*09/07/2011
Fragment*
All I remember is having sex with someone I know online. I can't remember who it was, though. I also had a false awakening, where I was about to jot down notes on the dream, but saw that I had a message from this girl in my inbox. In the note, she thanked me for an amazing night, and I had to sit there for a moment and wonder whether or not I actually saw this girl the night before.  


*09/10/2011*
*"Mystery Sprain"*

I don't remember what happened in the 'beginning' of this dream, but I was in some sort of 'camp' area or something, and I saw a large group of my friends walking passed me. Apparently, some attack on our camp had happened, earlier on, and I was already injured. I had to limp my way to catch up to the others, and the pain in my ankle was excruciating. Having heard about the oncoming retaliation, though, I was eager to help them out. Holding a pair of nunchaku, I hobbled along and caught up with them. I can't remember who all was there, but I remember one of them telling me that I should stay behind, because I was hurt and probably would be more of a liability than asset. I refuted this, as much I could, and continued on with them, though the pain in my ankle was just growing more and more unbearable, with each labored step.  
Finally, we came to a large ditch. I just kind of stared at it, reasonably intimidated. My friends jumped down into the muddy crevice and made their away across the ankle-high mess of wet dirt and grass. Me? I slowly attempted to climb down the side of the embankement, favoring the ankle which repeatedly sent shocks of pain screaming up my leg, with each descending step. When I got to the bottom, I looked across the low area, and the incline on the other side, which the others were already beginning to climb. It was then that I - completely disheartened - decided to concede. I knew I was just going to slow them down, assuming I was even able to make it across the muddy ditch without further injuring what was certainly a sprained ankle. Defeated, I turned around and painfully began to climb my way back up the embankment, and head back to camp. I didn't get very far before waking up. 
(I actually woke up with a sprained ankle! From the way I had gone to sleep, I believe that my foot must have gotten wedged between my wall and matress, and must have just gotten twisted during my nocturnal movements. The pain most likely worked its way into the dream. Definitely wouldn't be the first time it's happened, but it's been the most painful. Had to wrap it up for the following two days, afterward, but it's healed up now.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/15/2011*
*Dream Fragment One*
All I remember was that I was in a house that I thought was my own. I walked outside, and it was night time. Looking to one side, I noticed that the outside of the house was definitely not my house. For one brief moment, I realized that I had no idea where I was, and that this head to be a dream. Unfortunately, I woke up immediately after this realization.


*Dream Fragment Two*
I was driving around, downtown somewhere, with MJ. We were just hanging out for a while, but I don't really remember too much that went on.


*Dream Three*
*"Friends 'til the End...and Then Some."*

This was a really strange dream, and I'm not sure if I can remember the _exact_ details, because it was kind of confusing. I was not actually a participant in this dream. I just seemed to be watching it. Apparently, there were two middle-aged women, who were extremely close friends. One of them - a brunette - really reminded of Rosanne Arnold. The other woman - blonde - was being abused by some deadbeat dude, and ended up getting brutally injured by him. (I don't believe she died, though.) Later, her friend had done something to the man, in order to get revenge. I can't remember what it was, but she definitely put him in his place. She might have killed him. I'm not sure.

However, the twist came when the brunette woman was sitting in her home one night, and she picked up the phone to call her friend. My disembodied perspective came in on the conversation, as she was sitting on her bed and explaining to her friend about how she avenged her friend and 'got the bastard' that critically injured her. Suddenly, I could hear her friend on the phone. Her voice was filled with sorry, and it seemed so much more like she was talking to herself, rather than talking to the friend who was telling her about how she's gotten the man back for what he'd done. I could hear the blonde's muffled voice, sobbing to herself about how much she misses her friend (the brunette), how she wishes she was still alive, and how she hated the man that killed her beloved friend. 

The brunette was visibly shocked by this. She called into the phone "hello?? hello?" but it seemed that her blonde friend couldn't hear her. It was if the phone call was not actually happening, and she was just somehow listening to her blonde friend talking to herself. Then, the brunette began to piece together what was going on, and my perspective followed her recollection as if it were a movie flashback. It showed that the _brunette_ was actually the one who was attacked by the man in question. I saw a quick flash of her getting struck down by him, and then another flash of a funeral service. The brunette woman was in an open casket, and her blonde friend was standing nearby. My perspective then switched back to the brunette, in her room, still clutching the phone. The realization came to her (and me, of course), that _she_ was the one who had been killed, and that everything that had happened after her death (killing the man, talking on the phone to her friend) was all just fabrications of the afterlife, that came with her apparent inability to accept the fight that she had died. My recollection of the dream faded as the woman was just sitting on the bed with the look of complete shock on her face, trying to make sense of just what the hell happened to her.


*Dream Fragment Four*
I was laying on a couch. On the couch with me was the brunette from the previous dream. The blonde was sitting on a nearby loveseat. Having no idea that I was still dreaming, I was explaining the previous dream to the two of them, as if they were my waking world friends. They listened intently, while I recounted all the details.


*Dream Five*
*"The Undead of Winter"*

(Another crazy one, and I have the feeling I'm missing a lot that went on, before my initial recollection of the dream begins.)

I was in an enormous mansion, along with some friends. The first thing I remember is that we had done something we weren't supposed to do, and ended up unleashing a horde of zombies from deep within the mansion. Once they were unleashed, they just began streaming out of every door and hallway, in absolutely _insane_ numbers. We all ran for our lives, trying not to get lost in the building. I remember the final stretch of hallway, leading toward the exit, and ducking and dodging all of the flailing, undead arms that were reaching out for us as we passed. 

When we finally made it outside, we found ourselves in a snow-white clearing. It looked like this mansion was secluded out in the Alps, or something, with the tundra-like setting all around us. The zombies continued to flood out of the mansion by the thousands, and we had something of a stand-off, out here, because it seemed like all directions were blocked by impassable landscape. I remember having some sort of contraption in my pocket that helped point me out to where any potential weapons were. However, with the zombies beginning to box us in, there was no way that I could get to any of them. They eventually closed in on us, and I remember dying at least once.

Before I knew it, I was back inside the mansion. We had just accidentally set the zombies free (again), and they were filling the mansion again, while we made our second escape. With some awareness of what had happened, the first time, I pulled out my 'weapon-finder' much earlier, on this second run. As soon as I exited the mansion, I took a sharp right and dashed toward a crowbar that the gadget had directed me to. I picked it up and began bludgeoning the creatures back, as best I could. There were _far_ too many of them, though, and they just kept on coming. We continued to be pushed back to the rough terrain, as we had before, but we somehow figured out that these zombies only advanced on us when we were looking at them, and whenever we would turn our eyes from them, they would either freeze up, or wander about aimlessly. (I also remember something about music being involved, and how music being played also caught them to wonder around at random, instead of toward us. It all felt like a zombie-apocalypse game I tried out the other day on the PC, where the zombies wouldn't come close to you, unless you were moving around and drawing attention to yourself, but a little different. Can't remember the name of the game, though.)

Using this knowledge of how to stun them to our advantage, the last thing I remember is our group working together to stun them and toss grenades into the fray, when there were enough of them in a single spot to maximize damage to the horde. However, we knew that we just did not have enough resources to take them out, and they continued to stream out of the mansion in numbers that didn't seem to show any signs of dwindling.

----------


## Mancon

> (I actually woke up with a sprained ankle! From the way I had gone to sleep, I believe that my foot must have gotten wedged between my wall and matress, and must have just gotten twisted during my nocturnal movements. The pain most likely worked its way into the dream. Definitely wouldn't be the first time it's happened, but it's been the most painful. Had to wrap it up for the following two days, afterward, but it's healed up now.)



Ow! Sorry about that :/ Get better soon!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ow! Sorry about that :/ Get better soon!



Thanks, Mancon.  ::content:: 
It's all healed up, now. It wasn't too bad a sprain, but it kept me limping for a good two days before I was able to put pressure back onto it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/17/2011*
*Dream Fragment One*
I was at an Aaron Neville concert at House of Blues with some really hot MILF. Don't really remember much of who she was or what she looked like, at the moment, though. The only other thing I can recall is chilling on the couch, at her house, after the concert.  

*Dream Two*
*"Aquatikill"*

Don't really remember the details of this one, but as it began, I, and a group of other people, were being dumped into some sort of water tube. I had the distinct feeling the we were being executed and sent to a watery grave. We were pushed in, and I remember swirling around this 'drain', of sorts, dropping down through the center and then being spat out into a pool far below us. It turned out that this was just a water park, and I had just experienced one of its unusual slides. My friends and I got out of the pool and began walking around the park.  
There is a large chunk of my recall missing from this part of the dream, but some situation got started that involved the drowning of a little boy. I don't believe that we had anything to do with it, but there were soon a bunch of soldiers or military policemen flooding into the park, looking for us. We tried to slip away from them, but ended up getting caught. 
The dream transitioned again, and I found myself in the house of this kid who had been killed. Not sure how I knew it was his house. I just kind of knew. The house was empty, though, and what I _couldn't_ figure out was just how I got there. While I was trying to figure it out (and probably on the verge of lucidity), the kid's parents pulled up in the driveway. Horrified by the thought of getting caught snooping around in their house after being accused of causing their son's death, I tried as best I could to slip out the back. I was rounding the corner of the house, when the mother caught a glimpse of me. The last thing I remember was trying to talk to her and apologize for whatever it is my friends had been accused of. She wasn't hearing it, though. She went _off_ on me, just yelling and screaming (as only a greiving mother could do), while I tried to ease my way out of the situation - and this unfamiliar neighborhood - altogether. 

*Dream Three (a)*
*"Ceasar's Grudge" (Dream Chain)*

I was still myself, in this dream, but playing the part of James Franco's character from _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_. I was with his (gorgeous) girlfriend from the movie, and we were helping to raise Ceasar together. I can't remember what exactly happened, but for some reason, Ceaser went (warning: pun ahead) apeshit, and started attacking people. We were able to subdue him after a while, and then the girl and I had a long talk about Ceasar's future. I had suggested putting him down, because he was getting to be too dangerous to the public. (he was much more of a threat than he was in the movie.) We decided against it, but it turns out that he had overheard our conversation. For the rest of the dream, Ceasar was _grilling_ me with his eyes, everywhere I went. He would look all sweet and nice, whenever the girl was tending to him, but when she wasn't looking, he would shoot me the kind of look that would kill if it could. The last thing I remember was discretely searching for a weapon nearby, just in case he attacked me, spontaneously, and I had to defend myself. 

(I woke up briefly and came to the PC for a bit. When I went back to bed, I hadn't intended to slip back into the same scenario, but I did.) 

*Dream Three (b)*
I was back in the _Planet of the Apes_ scenario, and things had taken a huge twist. It turned out that the girl I was with had been using me, for something or other. I remember being completely betrayed, and she was working from the owner of some huge corporation, or something. I can't remember what they were all about, but inside of this twist, was another. I found out that the man she was working for was actually using _her_, and was going to kill her, once she had completed her task for him. Once I found this out, I tried to tell her, but she didn't want to believe me, and stayed loyal to him. The last thing I remember is her being held over a massive shredder machine, and my yelling up to her "I TRIED TO TELL YOU!!" Then, the shredder seemed to morph into some kind of 'drowning torture' type of water tank/machine. The transition was really confusing, though. The dream pretty much fell apart, just before she was about to be killed.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/19/2011
"Hoverbikers"*

I don't remember very much of this one, but I was in what seemed like a Final Fantasy type of setting, and in a motorcycle chase, much like the one that Cloud had against Yazoo, Luz and Kadaj, on Advent Children. However, in this dream, we were actually on hover-bikes, that were a lot like the bikes in the game _Jet Moto_ (which I saw an ad for, just the other day). There was one specific moment, that I remember leaning back on the bike as I soared down a steep, declining highway at breakneck speed, feeling like I was riding on a rocket. 

Later, we found out that there was some sort of big conspiracy going on, and the cops of this Midgar-like town were killing off newcomers, to keep them from learning some type of secret. The last thing I remember was trying to escape some part of the city that was just crumbling down around us, while being bombarded with explosives.



*09/20/2011
Fragment*
All I remember is that I was a Broly type of character, and I was brawling with another really powerful villain. We were flying through the air and firing energy blasts at each other. We were also tearing through buildings like during the Z-fighters' first encounter with Broly, on the _The Legendary SuperSaiyaJin_ DBZ movie.



*09/26/2011
Dream One:
"Lucid Juggernaut"*

The very first thing I remember is sitting on a couch, during the day, with a few friends. Without warning, a thunderous banging noise came at the front door. Someone apparently had a battering ram and was trying to bust into the house, while we were inside. Immediately, we all scrambled, taking up our guns and preparing for a firefight. However, with the loud banging becoming more intense, some of us were able to see just how many people were out there...and how many guns they had. We were not about to stick around and be slaughtered, so we all bolted out the back door, scrambling through the neighborhood and catching faint glimpses of hundreds of these heavily-armed thugs, raiding all of the houses in the neighborhood. We were being fleshed out, and our territories were being seized by this faction. 

Before we were able to make it out of the neighborhood, we were cornered by a patch of these thugs. I don't believe we had our guns anymore, and they ended up robbing us for everything we had in our pockets. We could do nothing but stand there and fume over how we were being humiliated by these goons, and how helpless we were. After cracking a few jokes, they sent us on our way. However, after a few short steps, I finally realized how crazy this situation was. I figured out that I was dreaming, and I couldn't be more ready for revenge. 

I turned around, mid-pace, and began walking back toward the thugs, whom had just robbed us. I didn't care how I did it, (or that it really didn't matter, because this was just a dream), but I was about to get our damn stuff back! Lol. They all watched me as I approached, waving my hands back in my direction, and yelling at the armed men to bring it on. Accepting the invitation, they all started firing at me, simultaneously. At first, I began to let the bullets just slam into me, while I continued walking toward them. I had to clentch my fists and brace forward, because they bullets were actually a bit painful, but I tried to just push the sensation out of my mind, while I stalked twoard the men. When it finally became too uncomfortable, I took to catching most of the bullets in my hands, which also stung, but was still effective. However, the men just continued firing, and even with a good level of lucidity, it was beginning to get a little overwhelming. I was still having a good time, though, watching them sh!t bricks when they saw how they couldn't really stop me with all that firepower.

An idea came to mind. Focusing my intention to use a little telekinesis, I brought my hands in front of me, fingers curled toward on another, as if I were palming a basketball. With the men continuing to fire away at me, I drew all of my attention to the empty space between my hands, and 'willed' all of the bullets to be drawn to this void. The bullets immediately ceased hitting me, and I could literally see them being collected, in this empty space between my hands, as if there were a powerful, invisible magnet floating there. (I had gotten the idea from the Mech Suit scene, in the movie _District 9_, where the Mech used some sort of technology to catch the bullets in mid air, and collect them into one, floating spot.) Then, once I had a good mass of bullet heads collected in this space, the men finally stopped shooting. They stared at the hovering bullets with awe, and were obviously loss for words. Smiling, I quickly flung my hands out in the direction of the gunmen, launching the spent bullets out of the space between my palms, like buckshot from a gun (which is also what the Mech did, with the bullet tips, in the movie). It was just awesome, and I'm surprised it worked, so effortlessly. The first wave of thugs dropped like stones, and more moved in from around the neighborhood. I basically ripped through them all, using their own weapons against them, but eventually losing lucidity. I was able to keep the control for a bit, but the bullets began to take their toll on me, and I could feel myself dying. Still trying to fight through the sensation of having my energy drained from me, I eventually had to succumb. I ended up dying in the street, seeing myself in the third person as a female friend from my group clutched me and cried.

(There was a strange transition here, that might have been a completely different dream, where some girl, that might have been the same one, was going down on me in a public place. I remember being lucid here, for a moment, but still a little embarassed that people were watching us and walking right by us, even though I knew they were DC's.)

The dream then transitioned again (or there is just a lot I am missing), and I was now in some scenario where I _believe_ I was a police offer. I had lost my lucidity again (but, again, I don't feel like it was a separate dream). My female companion from earlier was still with me, and she was acting as my 'partner'. We were in some similar situation to what had happened back in the neighborhood, in that we'd set up some kind of presence in this huge, multi-level office building, but were run out of it by this larger faction. This time it was more of a shadow organization with lots of money, modern security, and lots more firepower than even the thugs from earlier.

Having failed our first confrontation with these new gunmen, I remember us walking back out toward the parking lot, pissed off at having not been able to bring the group down. Once again, just on the verge of retreat, I realized I was dreaming once again. My disappointment _instantly_ turned to mischeivous glee. Without saying another word, I reached into an open trunk and grabbed a handgun and immediately began to storm my way back into the tall office building, and up the stairs, toward where my squad had just been forced out of. I don't remember much of the battle, but it went pretty much like my rampage through the neighborhood, with guys emptying clips into me, and me just refusing to go down. I remember a specific corridor, where I tried shooting my gun, but it was just like a BB gun, and not doing any damage. Annoyed with this, I walked toward the nearest shooter - allowing his bullets to rip into me, on the way - and proceeded to try to pistol whip him and the guy next to him. Unfortunately, I got that 'sluggish' effect, and was not able to get any power behind my swings. The more intense the fighting got, the more I could feel my lucidity slipping in and out. I remained lucid enough to remember that I had died, during the last rampage, and I became anxious about whether or not this would happen to me again, now. I was able to survive this time, though, keeping myself calm instead of allowing the energy-draining sensation to creep back into me. Once I was done having my fun, I walked back down to the rest of my team, completely unharmed, but still riddled with bullet holes and bleeding from every inch of my body.

There was another transition after this, which might have been a different dream, but I don't really feel like it was. It didn't really tie in with the theme from the previous, though, so I will just label it as a separate fragment, even though I'm admittedly not sure whether it was a seperate fragment, or just a continuation of the dream.)


*Dream Fragment Two*
 I was with JH, and we were leaving my house (which was actually the house where the ex and I used to live, years ago). My mom had just come home (though she didn't actually live in that house with us, in waking life), and I had to break away to speak to her for a moment. All I can remember about talking to her was catching her on the front porch, and seeing that she was wearing a very nice, red dress, and really long hair.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/27/2011
Dream One
"I'll Take My Chances with the Zombies..."*

Zombies were attacking. At first, I was in an unfamiliar home, with some chick. I know that we were friends, _at least_, but I don't know if there was anything else going on between us. Without warning, zombies began breaking into the house, and I grabbed the girl behind the hand and tried to help her escape, while she was busy losing her mind about the situation. It took us some time to find an exit that wasn't overrun with the undead, and we eventually made our way to the garage. Immediately, I started thumbing around for any tools I could use as weapons. I don't remember what I actually grabbed (if anything), but we were soon trying to force our way out of the garage and passed the growing mass of zombies that were coming up the driveway. During the scuffle, one of the zombies had gotten a hold of my arm, raking its fingernails across my flesh and tearing open the smallest of gashes. It was just a tiny scrape, and I didn't really think anything of it. 

We continued fighting our way through the streets, and it seemed like the zombies were constantly multiplying, the longer we stayed alive. Dozens turned into hundreds. Hundreds seemed to turn into thousands. By now, my wound had visibly worsened, and I could feel an intense throbbing, slowly creeping its way up my arm. I knew that I had been infected, but I wasn't about to just rollover and let myself succumb. The longer we ran, the more that this girl seemed to be going crazy. She kept clinging to me, begging me not to leave her - even though I made no implication that I was doing so. Then, she started actually _coming onto_ me. She began talking about how we were like the last 2 humans left, and she wanted me to be with her forever, and be her 'one and only.' (She continuously used that exact phrase.) At first, it was just annoying, but then it really began to freak me out. After a while, she could see that I was becoming more stand-off-ish, and she was becoming even more clingy. The clingier and crazier she got, the more I just wanted to get the hell away from her. Soon, it was like _she_ became just as much a threat to me as the zombies, and I began running and hiding from her as well, while she tenaciously tried to hunt me down, attempting to make me want her.

The last few moments of the dream that I remember, were when I was coming to a T-junction of two city streets. In front of me, there was a horde of zombies walking in my direction. Turning to the left, I could see another large group of them, coming up the perpendicular street. Then, looking back the way I had come, the street was filled with the zombies that I had been chasing me for the last couple of blocks. I was surrounded, and I was running out of concrete, between myself and the approaching hordes. Practically out of options, and feeling the onset of panic, it _finally_ hit me. I was dreaming! Immediately, relieved, I launched myself into the air and flew up to the top of one of the tall buildings nearby. Just when I looked back down to the zombie-filled streets below, I woke up.


*Dream Two
"Tonight, We Dine in Hell"*

The only thing I remember was that I was in a truck accident, though I don't believe I was driving. Another guy and I actually had to lift this damaged truck up off of a female figure, whom we had struck and was stuck in the undercarriage. I had some vague awareness of the previous (dream) situation with the zombies, and I was convinced that we had simply hit a zombie, but the other guy obviously wasn't, so I helped him raise the tail end of the vehicle, which was surprisingly lightweight. I was surprised to see a young (human) woman, tangled up in the bottom of the truck; slightly battered and bruised, but actually not looking half bad, for having just been run over by a pick-up.

After removing the woman from the undercarriage, we began to walk with her down the dark, deserted stretch of road. After some time, this _enormous_ RV pulled up behind us, apparently offering us a ride. A wholesome-looking family beckoned us inside, and we happily accepted. However, the moment we got on board this mammoth vehicle, we were greeted with the business end of a double-barreled shotgun. An old, conservative looking man was behind the trigger, and his face was stern, yet calm. There was a young boy standing beside him, and they - and a couple more members of the family, looked us over for a moment. Then, the man suddenly said something like "looks like you joined us just in time. We were just about to eat dinner..." he then motioned to the little boy, never taking the gun off of us. He said that the little boy was their hostage, that they were about to eat him, and that we were either going to partake in the meal, or he was going to kill us all, right then and there.

The last thing I remember is doing my best to stall him with some nervous banter, while frantically trying to get enough awareness of my surroundings to devise a way to get us the hell out of there.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm behind in reading your dreams. I need to catch up. 

I just read the last two. Pretty intense dreams. I also had a zombie dream a little while back. I was killed 4 times--the most I have ever died in a single dream. So as you can imagine it was pretty violent. I'm glad you enjoyed at least a brief moment of lucidity at the end of that one.

Eww..and the eating-the-little-boy-for-dinner dream....very creepy.  ::shock::  I'm glad you woke up before "dinner time".

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Twoshadows.  :smiley: 

I dunno what's up with all of the zombie dreams I've been having lately (I have another, that I haven't written out completely, yet). They can be pretty awesome, but also very intense and creepy as hell. Lol. I was so happy to become lucid. I was feeling so boxed in, that the moment of awareness just made me feel so liberated. Haha.

And that twist at the end of the hitchhiking dream was just so completely unexpected and creepy. I wanted to just bolt out the door and take off running, but I'm pretty sure he would have killed us all, so I tried to BS my way out of the situation. Lol.

Nice to see you in here, though. It's been quite a while.  ::content::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/28/2011
"Game On!"*

I was a basketball star, on some unknown school's team. We were in the gym, and it seemed like we were only practicing, because there was really no one in the stands. Instead of playing full court, we were playing our game across a horizonal section of one side of the court, using the opposite goals on this end, as if they were full-court distance from each other. After a while, though, it seemed as if my skills just completely left me. For some reason, I couldn't make a single point, to save my life. Everything I threw up there bricked, and my dribbling skills just went strait to hell. I was getting humiliated. Everyone was looking at me and wondering just what the hell was up, but I couldn't explain it.

I had been on the verge of quitting, really, when - just as quickly as they had left me - my skills had suddenly flooded back into me. Not only was I the star I was before, but it seemed that I was actually given some superhuman ability. My shots were just eerily precise, and my dunks had a hang time that almost made it seem like I was levitating. Sometimes I would 'fly' up there, grab the rim with one hand and throw the ball down through the net, with the other. The last dunk I threw down actually tore the goal off of its base, and the whole thing came crashing down onto the gym floor. 



*10/02/2011
"Return of the Living Dead"*

_Another_ zombie apocalypse dream. (They seem to be a recurring theme, recently.) I don't really remember much of this one, though. I had some family members with me, and a dog. (I've also been having a few pet dogs in my dreams lately. I've had the idea of getting a dog on my mind, a lot, so it seems to be seeping into my dreams.) There was a lot of random running and fighting, in this dream. The zombies were much faster in this dream, than they were in my recent, previous ones. 

At one point, I remember being holed up in someone's house. The homeowner - a man, I believe - was sitting on the couch, which was about half the distance between the front door and myself. Suddenly, the door burst open, and a zombie came charging into the room, holding a chainsaw. He lunged toward the homeowner, and I turned to dash into the kitchen, immediately reaching for the knife set. I didn't actually see whether or not the homeowner got killed, because I was busy searching for a chef's/butcher's knife. There was none to be found, though - just a bunch of small knives and shears, that looked like they would make horrible weapons against the undead. 

There was a transition, here, and I was in the back seat of a car. There was a man sitting next to me, and one of my family members on the other side of him. We'd eventually come to find out that the man had been bitten, and he was beginning to turn, while in the car with us. I kept screaming to my cousin N, who was driving, to pull over, because the man was transforming quickly. She just kept taking her sweet time, though, as if this wasn't a dire situation. While she leisurely pulled her way over to the side, I began grabbing the guy and pulling him over top of me, in order to throw him out of the vehicle while it was still rolling.


*Dream Fragment Two* (FA)
I 'woke up' in my bed, and was aware of the dog from my previous dream, lying on my floor. I wasn't exactly looking at it, but instead had my head down upon my bed, so where the dog would have been lying was actually below my field of view. I just kind of _knew_ the dog was there. This struck me as weird, though, as I slowly began to realize that I didn't _have_ a dog. 

(What happened next was really strange, because I can't exactly tell if I was getting hypnopompic imagery, of if was actually waking up, and catching some residual dream imagery. As I began to sit up, I was actually awake, but the line between what I was seeing being either a dream or waking life completely blurred.)

Realizing this, I slowly began to lift my head. There was _something_ there, but it couldn't have been a dog, because I didn't have one. I saw the top of a hairy figure begin to come into view, my eyes adjusting to my wakeful state. For a moment, I thought it might actually _be_ a dog, but then I knew that didn't make sense. Moving my head a little bit higher, I saw what looked like my daughter's head, and then a little more of her body, beneath it. This also struck me as weird, because I knew that my door was locked. It was almost unmistakably her, though, even though I could only see the most vague impression of her. She seemed to be lying on my floor, reading something out of a book. I could almost make out all of the details of her figure, but then, just like that...her image was completely gone - replaced by a few articles of clothing that were _actually_ on my floor. 

(I was now _undeniably_ awake, with my head already lifted from my pillow, and all of the lingering images had completely faded away. I did quite a few reality checks, but I was definitely awake, and had been for the majority of this strange position. Even looking back on it, when I first awoke, I couldn't really determine when I actually stopped dreaming.)



*10/07/2011
Dream Fragment*
The only thing I remember is a very brief moment of lucidity. I was just offshore, in what looked like the familiar Harbor-Town, which had begun showing up in my dreams, after I began searching for the Dream Academy. The water was about waist deep, and I was looking to get out of it. Instead of flying, I wanted to try something different, so I held out my hand, and visualized a grappling hook and line firing out of the top of my wrist, like Batman from _Batman Beyond_. It flew up to the rooftop of a nearby building, and pulled myself up and out of the lake. I felt more like I was floating than was swinging from the line, but I eventually kind of 'wafted' my way up to the rooftop.

That's the last thing I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

Not my best pictures, but it's the thought that counts, right?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

You know, when I was looking at the pics you posted in the other thread, I was reminded of when you used to write "Hi O" in the sand, on your hikes...

Really nice to see that you thought of me, this time.  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

As awesome as always, and dang that thugs dream was pretty epic, I like the magnetic ball idea a lot.
And hm, lots of zombies, uh?
Just read the DBZ and God/Goddess dream with water creatures, that was pretty damn cool a fight, gah I need more time to read your dreams!

----------


## Mancon

I like the magnetic ball as well.  ::D:  Keep posting, O!

By the way, your ankle better?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, guys! Yeah, that magnetic force trick thing was pretty sweet. I'd like to experiment with that some more, if I can remember to. I thought it was a pretty slick move to come up with, at the spur of the moment. Heh.  :vicious: 

And my ankle is much better, Mancon, thanks!  ::content:: 

========================

Almost fully caught up:

*10/08/2011
"O Goes to the Movies"*

I was hanging out with a bunch of people, in a huge lake or pond type of setting, set next to a large, stone building. We would climb up on the outside of the building and do backflips off of the wall and into the water. There was a whole lot in this dream that I don't remember at all, but it was while we were playing here, in the water, that I became lucid. The water was very murky, and you really couldn't see below the surface. Somehow, feeling a little apprehensive about the low visibility, I'd become aware (or just anticipated) that one of my friends was going to try to scare me by acting like there was something swimming in the water with us. No sooner did I get this presumption, than I felt someone brush up against my leg and suddenly grab one of my ankles. Having expected it, though, it didn't really startle me at all. 

Having had my fill of swimming, I levitated myself up out of the water and floated off to another building. The day seemed to change to night, around this time. There is a lot of this part that I don't remember, but there was some chaotic scene going on, involving angels and demons. I want to say it was a battle, but I'm not too sure. However, one particular moment I remember is being on a rooftop and looking at my shadow, which was cast on a nearby wall. Apparently, I had been one of the demons. When I raised my hands up, I could see that I had a pair of huge, bat-like wings and what looked to be horns, in my shadow. 

There was another set of transitions, here, and I remember a short scene, where I was walking up to the front of a house. It was still night time, and I could just barely make out a figure that was lurking around the house. It was a man, and the moment he saw us approaching (I have the feeling I was walking with someone, but I can't remember who), he suddenly bolted to a nearby, waiting car and sped off. Another transition (or gap in memory) occurred, and the next thing I remember is being a bbq with family and friends - my lucidity having practically left me, by now. There were a bunch of games being played at the gathering, and one of which was a match-making or kissing booth type of game, but I can't remember which.

The next thing I remember is being in a movie theater, with my friends and family from the earlier bbq. I don't remember exactly what got me back on track, but my lucidity kicked back in, while in the theater, waiting for the movie to start. Someone had asked me if I'd won any games at the bbq, and I answered 'no'. Overhearing the conversation, a bunch of other people started ridiculing me, for having not won anything, and I _believe_ it was this ridicule, that reminded me that this was all just a dream (though I'm not exactly 100% positive that it was that particular reason). I scoffed at them and told them that I didn't care about those games, because I had 'more important skills, than winning at some silly game'. Taking this as the perfect time to show off my lucidity, and wow this critical crowd, I raised a hand to the ceiling and focused on the lights, dimming them and brightening them with a simple, mental command. Everyone was immediately silent with amazement. I could tell by the looks in the eyes of those nearest to me, that it was also making them uncomfortable. I said something like "oh, that's not all," and I rose to my feet, looking up toward the window to the projector room. I focused on the beam of light coming out of the window, and made the entire projection flicker on and off with a few waves of my hand, showing all of the DC's that I had full control over this theater, with my mind.

Suddenly, a large portion of the crowd started screaming in fear and running for the exit, acting as if I was some sort of evil sorcerer, or something, here to steal their souls. I thought the whole thing was hilarious, and just kind of laughed while the people ran. In the mix of it all, though, there were attractive girls, a few rows down, who had been eyeing me, during my antics. One of them was whispering something to the other, and kept looking back at me, giggling. Finally, she got up and sauntered up the aisle toward me, frightened movie goers pushing their way around her. Having sat back down, I looked up at her and grinned. She smiled back and sat down on my lap, saying that she wanted me, and something about how she was good at getting what she wanted. I laughed and played it nonchalant with her. We talked for a little bit, and my lucidity started fading again. 

The last thing I remember is the girl introducing me to her adorable little girl - who pretty much came out of nowhere. The little girl and I hit it off pretty well, and we were all laughing and playing around with each other, after most everyone else had left the theater.



*10/12/2011
Fragment*
(Ugh. Completely lost a lucid dream.  ::?: )

All I really remember is being in the middle of a huge fire-fight, in an office building type of setting. During the gunfight, there was an opposing team trying to storm into our office, and they were shooting through the cubicle walls that we were trying to take up shelter behind. I remember that they were beginning to flank around the sides of the barriers, and I tossed a grenade into one corner of the office, taking out a few of the first gunmen to breach our (shoddy) defense. Running out of places to shield myself, I became lucid. That liberating feeling of being in the thick of a dangerous situation - and then realizing it's all a dream - surged through me. Fearless, I jumped over what was left of my thin shield of wood and sheet metal, that was my cubicle wall, I walked toward the gunmen, threatening to them all that they must either throw down their guns and walk away, or I was seriously about to fuck them all up, single-handedly.

Don't remember anything that happened after that, though.



*10/13/2011
Fragment*
I was at the summit of a huge mountain (which might have been Olympus, because I was focusing on the 'become a Greek God' Task of the Month), and fighting some giant, witch-like person/creature/thing. She had been chasing some girl (whom I think might have been MJ) and I through an roof-less corridor, toward the edge of the mountain, and then we would have to jump out of the way, at the last moment, to try to send her stumbling off of the cliffside. We actually failed at this, a time or two, and ended up falling off, ourselves. Then, the dream would 'reset' itself, and we would have to try again. The last time, all three of us went over the edge, and I was able to grab on to a ledge with one hand and help hold on to MJ with the other, while the witch plunged to her death.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Finally found the Dream World Academy, the night before last!  :woohoo: 
I wish I could have remembered more of the dream, but I'm just glad that I was able to get inside it, this time!  :vicious: 

(Finally caught up!)

*10/14/2011*
*Dream Fragment One*
I had been having sex with either MJ or GV. I can't remember which, but it was soon afterward, that I was sitting at my computer, while she slept in the background, naked. Someone walked into the room to tell me something. The door had already been open, and once they relayed the message, they looked over to see the girl, sprawled out on the bed, and then quickly stepped out, closing the door behind him as if he was embarassed at what he'd seen.  
Later, I was in some bar with a couple of friends. I believe that K (ROTC) was one of them. He got up on stage and began doing some karaoke, which I usually wouldn't be caught dead doing (despite the fact that I can sing fairly well), but seeing him up there kind of emboldened me to do the same. (Actually, I remember a Facebook post from K, the other day, where he was talking about getting a singing group together, just for the hell of it.). I don't think I ever got a chance to sing, though.  

*Dream Fragment Two*
I really only remember on scene out of this. I was being chased by an enormous, armored horse and rider, through a path in the woods. The horse was about the size of an elephant, and the muscular rider was fairly preportional. The horse continued to charge, as if it was looking to run me down, as a matter of its own, personal satisfaction. At some point during the chase, I was seeing myself from a third person perspective, and it was almost like I was 'guiding' myself through the woods. It felt like I was playing a video game, and I was the avatar. I don't remember ever actually have a controller or anything, but I noticed how hard it was to kind of 'control' myself, like the avatar wasn't very responsive to where I want to go, and it was really cumbersome to keep distance between my pursuer and myself.  


*10/16/2011*
*"First Night at Dream World Academy"*
 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
(Ironically, I had almost forgotten this dream, upon waking. I'd gotten sidetracked, and it wasn't until a good 20 minutes after fully waking up, that I remembered the experience. Unfortunately, sooo many of the details feel lost ( :Sad: ), but what I retained still left me with a feeling of total accomplishment.) 
I don't really remember anything that happened in the beginning of this dream, and my timeline is a little disjointed, but I will put it together the best I can remember. The earliest memory I have is of having just realized I was dreaming, and trying to fly, somewhere out in the woods at night. I was having a lot of trouble flying, and I seemed to just be sinking back to the ground with normal gravity, whenever I tired to take off. I don't remember the point at which I actually was able to take control of my flight, but I was soon zooming out toward the coastline, having remembered my intention to try to find the Academy. The last few times that I had been searching for it, it was always on the water, so I figured the best way to find it was to just fly out over the ocean and will it to be there. 
I overshot the shoreline, without pause, and continued out toward the dark horizon. The sky was this eerily-beautiful canvas of black, dark blue and purple, with the lightest colors having been pushed back beyond the coastline I was leaving; the last rays of setting sunlight behind me as I continued flying into the void, a few dozen feet above the water. The further out to sea I flew, though, the more uncomfortable I got. I could see that this deep, featurless, dark purple backdrop was beginning to project some detail in the sky. I could now see, thick, individual whisps of soft, purple/gray storm clouds, where there had once seemed to be none. (With my speed and low altitude, it felt a lot like the scene in _Superman Returns_, when he's flying out toward the kryptonite reef.) By this time, the sky was looking even more and more ominous, and I couldn't shake the foreboding notion that I was flying into something sinister. The puffy purple clouds - still barely visible against the dark backdrop - were beginning to swirl, and I half expected to see funnel clouds spike downward from them. Just on the horizon, I could see sporadic flashes of lightning on the water. I didn't like this at all. It's not secret that I'm pretty apprehensive about being way out in open water, in my dreams - because of my constant run-ins with sea monsters - and I realized that I was now out in the middle of nowhere, with no Academy in sight. More than a little intimidated by my new surroundings, I decided to turn around and fly back to the shore. (I have to go over the St. John's River Bridge, every night on my way home, and we've been having some pretty amazing-looking thunderstorms and cloud cover out here, lately. I'm thinking it might have been where the intense storm imagery over the water came from.) 
Soon back on land, I began to think of other ways to find the Academy, and I remembered about the portals. At first, I looked around for any of the puddle / water-hole type puddles I had been using in previous dreams. When I didn't find any, immediately, I thought about doors. I began wandering around, going through various doorways and trying to 'will' myself into the Academy. Behind one door, in particular, I walked into the setting of a previous dream from over a year ago. It was a theme park that some friends and I had gone to for a Halloween Horror Nights type of occassion. The room that I had walked into was the lobby of one of their haunted houses. I remembered previous dream and that it had been pretty creepy, so I really didn't have any desire to stay here. When I turned around, though, the door that I had come through was gone, and I was standing in the middle of the haunted house lobby, with no sign of the wall that had just been behind me. A little uneasy about this - trying not to get distracted from my mission - I searched around for another door, spotting a little service door in the corner of the lobby. I walked over to the door and opened it...only to find another door, behind it. Behind that one, was another. I was beginning to get a little fed up with this. 
I closed the door and focused on changing what was behind it. When I opened it again, the other door had vanished, and there was a dark, stone hallway, leading off into the distance. There was a soft light inside the corridor, but I don't recall what from. Stepping further into the hallway, I saw an opening on the other side, leading out into the night. When I stepped through the archway, I found myself outside, on the water, as if I had stepped out onto a concrete dock. I walked out away from the archway a bit and turned around, to get a good look at the structure from which I'd just emerged. It was a monstrous, stone building. It seemed a series a buildings, really, comprised of high towers and ramparts, various points in the seemingly-mideval architecture connected by high walkways and bridges. It looked like a great, dark castle, from down here. Immediately, I knew where I was; I had finally made it to the Dream World Academy! I walked along the narrow dock for a moment, looking for a main entrance. It was still nighttime, and it didn't look like there was much more than the moon lighting the outside of this place. Eventually, I came to a turn-off, and rounded it to see a gigantic stairway, comprised of what looked to be hundreds of steps, ascending toward a large set of double doors at the front of the Academy. 
I started climbing the stairs, taking in the spectacle, and just now beginning to notice that there were other people milling about the outside of the building. Everyone seemed to just be doing their own thing, and not paying any particular attention to me, which was fine, because I really didn't want to disturb too much, my first time here. I just continued to watch everyone, while I walked up toward the doorway. About halfway up, I passed a small group of people on the stairway. It looked as if they were practicing magic or something, but I don't quite recall. When I got to the large doors, I stepped inside and into a main lobby. Inside the Academy was nearly as dark as the outside; the soft glow of a few, scattered torches fighting against the cool blue of the moonlight coming in through the windows and portals around us, for possession of the black shadows which still dominated the majority of the what could have been adequetely called a 'Great Hall' of sorts. The whole place had a very Harry Potter / Hogwarts kind of feel, outside of being quite dark and having a very 'pre-electricity' atmosphere.  
Unfortunately, there is a lot beyond this point that I don't remember. Nothing too noteworthy, that I can recall. I vaguely remember just wandering the halls, talking to a couple of various DC's about the school, most of which were just practicing a few general abilities, here and there. I remember a portly old bald man being one of the instructors there, but I don't recall very much about him. The last memory I have of the dream is being out near the water again and trying to run back over the events in the dream, as a normally do, to try to help remember them upon waking.

----------


## Hukif

Whenever I read your entries, think of something like this: Final Fantasy Unlimited 24 Sub Espaol Online @ TodoAnimes.com
Also, what is the dream-world academy?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Whenever I read your entries, think of something like this: Final Fantasy Unlimited 24 Sub Espaol Online @ TodoAnimes.com
> Also, what is the dream-world academy?



Wow. I'd never even known that FF Anime existed. Would love to check some of that out, with English subtitles. Might have to look around for it.  :vicious: 

And here is the forum for the Dream World Academy!

Still got some notes to catch up on, over the past few days, but I'll be posting the dreams soon.

----------


## Hukif

"facepalms" I posted the spanish one didn't I?
English one: Watch Final Fantasy: Unlimited Full Episodes For Free | Final Fantasy: Unlimited Episodes List
And oh, interesting thing about the academy.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Thanks! I'll definitely check it out!


*10/20/2011*
*Dream Fragment One*
All I really remember is a brief fragment of having sex with a girl whom I don't really recognize. 

*Dream Two:*
*"The Kidnap Kid"*

My daughter had been kidnapped. I went to the police, but they were proving to be kind of useless. They were taking _way_ too long to find her, and forbade me from taking matters into my own hands, or they would persecute me to the fullest extent of the law. It seemed that the person's main target had been me, to begin with, but when they couldn't get their hands on me, they had decided to go after CJ instead. I was just seething about the whole thing. I wanted _so_ bad to start my own, personal manhunt, but I tried to exercise as much restraint as humanly possible, to let the law do its job. My patience was wearing extremely thin.  
The police had put me under some kind of 'protection', where I had to leave my house and stay with some old guy, in an unfamiliar home. I remember him giving me a tour of his house, showing me where he keeps a pistol - just in case - and where the best place in the house is to hide, where I can still get a good vantage point with the pistol, if need be.  
Later, the kidnapper's identity was discovered, and it turned out to be some little bad-ass kid, that was probably 13 years old or so. He'd brought her back, but was still furious about something or other. I don't remember much about this moment, but some kind of strange, Dragonball Z type of battle, in which CJ's hair was sticking straight up on her head, and she reminded me of young Gohan. Her and the kid had started fighting in the living room, and he'd given her a pretty good shot, which sent her sprawling across the floor. Out of nowhere, my mom came flying in from out of nowhere, dressed in something that reminded me of Chi-Chi (also from DBZ), whirling a staff or broom or something over her head. She landed in front of the kid and swatted the staff down onto his head with a loud '_CRACK_', that I practically felt, myself. All action immediately ceased, and the little kid looked up with this enormous pout on his face, holding his head, and just calmly said "....ow..." 
That was apparently the end of the fight, and the whole situation defused after that. 


*10/23/2011*
*Dream Fragment*
I had lost my job at AAA. I remember being really depressed about being back in the job hunting scene, in a horrible economy. Eventually, I had to go back to working at the shit-hole telemarketing place, I'd recently come from. Horrible, horrible dream.  ::?:  


*10/24/2011*
*"Corner Store K.O."*

I was heading to a liquor store. The outside of the liquor store looked like the outside of the Bull Dog Pub, which is a little tavern at the corner of a small shopping plaza, near my old job. There was an old woman standing outside the door, slinging weed. I was gonna get some from her, but told her I had to get change first, and went inside. The inside of the store looked like any normal liquor store, and I walked around a bit, with a taste for tequila, trying to find a bottle of it. After a while, I found what I was looking for and went up to the counter, to pay. 
Standing in a short line of people, I was idly looking at the counter, and a slender, young white guy stepped away from it, after paying for his liquor. He already seemed to have a scowl on his face, but his mood apparently took a turn for the worst, when he noticed that I was looking in his direction. Deviating from his initial path toward the door, he glared at me intently, coming out with something along the lines of "what the fuck are you looking at, huh?" A little put-off by this, I think I simply shrugged my shoulders, or something. This enraged him even further, and he stepped in front of me, his eyes seeming as if he was trying to bore a hole through my skull.  
By now, his face was mere inches from mine, and he just started going off, saying something like "did I say I wanted you to fuckin look at me? I don't think so..." I had been trying to exercise a little restraint, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to respond. I said "wait, wait....so let me get this straight...just because you don't want me looking at you...you actually _expect_ me not to look at you? Really?" with a quirk of my eyebrow. Someone in the line couldn't help but snicker at my question. The dude with the temper didn't find it all that funny. He glanced over at the person that snickered, then back at me, and completely blew up. He went into a full-on tirade, practically _spitting_ his long string of curses and threats in my face, like some Drill Sergeant with a God complex.  
After a few short seconds of listening to this guy profess about how he was about to kick my ass, and holding in the urge to just fire back with some words of my own, I finally assessed that this guy was _truly_ looking for a fight, and I wasn't about to let him throw the first punch. So, in the middle of his tirade, without giving a single bit of warning, I swung my right palm up and into the side of his head, smacking it to one side and directly into the stone wall that was to my left (his right). His head bounced of the stone with a dull thump, knocking him unconscious and dropping him to the floor. The man was only out for about five seconds and, seeing him groggily regain consciousness, I reached down and gently picked him up to his feet, brushing him off and saying "hey, man, are you ok? Wow. You just kinda blacked out there." He obviously had absolutely no idea what the hell had just happened. He looked at me with a bit of dazed gratitude, and staggered out the door. 
Just kind of laughing at the whole situation, I stepped to the counter and paid for my tequila. I got the change that I had intended to get, and walked out to meet the old lady on the corner. Instead of the old lady I'd seen, before, it was another old woman (whom I believe might have been in a wheelchair?), in her place. She said that she as 'taking over the shift' of the woman before her, and she sold me the bag.  
When driving away from the store, I vaguely remember something about seeing someone dressed as the Joker (if not, _actually_, the Joker) walking into the store.

----------


## Hukif

lol at first I was like "Thats police for you..." then went all "Go Chi-Chi, go!!!"
Silly job, bothering you even in dreams <.<
And whoa, the joker? Might have stayed asleep a bit longer!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

[_Side Note:_ Ugh. Still not much going on. I still haven't really gotten used to these new hours. Sleeping less and usually having to use my alarm so I don't sleep all afternoon, so recalling my dreams has been a real bitch, lately. I have a couple of fragments that I'll be updating, including at least one lucid dream that I lost, the day before yesterday. But my recall has basically just took a huge dive, lately. Hopefully, I'll be back into it soon.  ::?:

----------


## AURON

I'm just going to go ahead and blame it on the spice.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm just going to go ahead and blame it on the spice.



Lmao.  :tongue2:

----------


## Naiya

Wow, epic DBZ battle with awesome ending. XD lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/05/2011*
*"Drop Dead Freddy"*

I was on some kind of trip with a bunch of people around my age. There was a girl there, who I was getting pretty close to, but I can't remember if it's someone I know in waking life. We were in a stadium-like place, where there was a slasher-type of scenario going on. Scores of people in the crowd were getting killed, and no one was able to find out who was doing the killing. 
Turned out to be my ol' buddy Freddy Krueger, slicing through crowd patrons left and right. There is a whole lot that went on, that I really don't remember. At one point, I was walking along the ramparts of a castle-type of building, and a man (who seemed possessed by something which made him zombie-like) was pushed off of a building by someone else. The undead-ish man hit the ground far below, lay there for a few moments, and then slowly started to stand back up as if he didn't feel a thing. Can't remember if Freddy was actually controlling him or what. 
Later, I was watching some of Freddy's killings from a disembodied perspective. There was one kid who was in a small room - watching TV or something - and suddenly Freddy came out of nowhere and confronted the kid, ramming two of his razor-tipped fingers up the teen's nostrils. My view elevated until I could only see the upper torso of the victim, and Freddy continued to raise his arm, practically lifting the convulsing kid up from his feet while blood gushed down his killer's arm. Freddy just started into the kid's face, as if studying his work, grinning. Then, strangely, I couldn't see the rest of Freddy's body - just the wrist and gloved hand driving itself up the boy's nostrils. Freddy's other hand then ripped its way up and out of the kid's body, from the inside; somewhere up near the collarbone. The first, gloved hand pushed itself into the skull until it seemed like the entire glove was going to disappear into it. Then, simultaneously, the two hands each grabbed their own portion of the kid's face and upperbody, and then Freddy literally pulled the kid's body apart from within - as if he'd teleported his own body into the kid, while the razors were up his nose - stepping out of the mangled, gory mess as if he'd been wearing a break-away human suit. 
Freddy was a real bad-ass in this dream. Just brutal. He wasn't his wise-cracking self, this time. He was all business. It turned out that the girl I'd been hanging out with, earlier, was pregnant (though I can't remember whether she was, in the beginning of the dream, or not). Freddy knew this, and his intention was to abduct the girl and somehow get her to a hospital and induce her labor, so that he could possess the child and be reborn through her. He'd gotten the girl in his grasp and was dragging her out of a stadium exit, when a young version of Nancy - from the old _Nightmare on Elm Street_ movies - showed up. She was amazing, herself, in how strong she was (both in ability and personality), and she was determined to stop Freddy's plan. 
Somehow, she'd developed the strength to fight Freddy, and there was this massive showdown in the woods. I remember watching it, still with no body of my own, but I don't remember many of the details of it. She ended up completely getting the best of him, though. They squared-off against each other, at the end of the fight, and Freddy - frustrated with having been matched by this young girl, lunged at her, nails bared. Without warning, the dream 'skipped' ahead just a couple of seconds, and Freddy was instaneously on the ground, face first, stone dead. Alice stood over him trimumphantly. 


*11/09/2011*
*Dream Fragment*
Something about what I think was a giant robot scenario, and driving really fast.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/11/2011
Dream Fragment One*
I was with Todd, and we were going to a theme park. While there, we met up with MJ, who I wasn't expecting to show up. We all hung out, and were going to the different attractions. Todd was trying to organize everything, and make routes for us to walk around park, to experience as much of the park as we could in the time that we had. MJ is terrified of rollercoasters, and I kept messing with her about it, pestering her to no end, to get her onto a coaster. She was _so_ scared though. Lol. It was priceless. Dunno if I ever got her on one, though.


*Dream Fragment Two*
I was in a war against Islamic extremists.  I really don't remember much about the war at all, though. At some point, I was walking with someone on my side, and we were having a conversation about the whole 72 virgins thing and martyrdom. Later (in the only real moment of combat that I remember), I was raining down fire from the sky, with some kind of remote trigger, and dropping heavy ordinance on a dock area filled with enemy combatants.



*11/12/2011
Dream Fragment*
(Lost a lucid dream.  :Sad: ) All I remember is that there was a _massive_ firefight going on, and I became lucid. As usual, I walked around like a beast, just daring people to attack me. They kept shooting and I just kept deflecting their bullets and throwing them off course, telekinetically - walking toward them and calmly waving my hands in front of me, which pushed the bullets away in gentle arcs, as if the bullets and I were made of magnets with similar polarity. 



*11/15/2011
Dream Fragment*
More horrible recall. Everything was in chaos, and nearly an entire town had been killed. I was in (another) firefight, involving myself, some villain and the police. Apparently, I was on the cops' side, and we were trying to take this guy in. I had him at gunpoint, just as the cops began to converge. I saw the man look at the approaching police and then down at the shotgun that he had thrown down at my command. I looked at him looking at the gun, and thought to myself "oh, man, don't do it..." and of course, he did. He swiped up the gun - as if by instinct - aimed it at the police and they opened fire, blowing him away. Later, I saw an elephant rampage through the destroyed city and saw one man being dragged headfirst through the hard earth, by the elephant's trunk, like a sharp stick through beach sand. The animal dragged him around in a circle, and then reared back, slinging its head up and launching the man through the air, a few dozen yards into the distance.

Don't really remember more than that.

----------


## Darkmatters

> I saw an elephant rampage through the destroyed city and saw one man being dragged headfirst through the hard earth, by the elephant's trunk, like a sharp stick through beach sand. The animal dragged him around in a circle, and then reared back, slinging its head up and launching the man through the air, a few dozen yards into the distance.



Damn!!   ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Damn!!



Lol. Yeah, I thought so too.  ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/19/2011*
*"Extra-T-Rextrial"*

I was standing outside, in a residential area of some large city. There were a lot of other people around, and it seemed to just be an ordinary recreational function; a party or picnic or something. After a little while, I began to notice that there were a bunch of helicopters flying about the airspace around us. I couldn't exactly tell what they were doing at first, but, after some observation, I saw that they were dumping water on a location a few miles away, as if there was some out of control fire raging. I watched for a little while, and it appeared that the vertical cascades of white - that I knew to be water - began turning into horizontal streaks of white - that I knew to be missile exhuast. It was now obvious that many of these helicopters were combat helicopters, and they were firing upon something, though I couldn't tell what, at the moment. 
The people around me began watching the skies, and I could see many of them pointing off in a direction that I couldn't see, because of a large building that was blocking my view. I also saw that many of the combat choppers were heading over in that direction as well. Curious, I walked closer to the nearest group of people and rounded the corner, looking out toward whatever it was that they were pointing at. In the sky, above the skyline of a city that seemed rather New Yorkian, I saw an large mass of alien ships penetrating a firey wall of white and orange clouds, the sun directly behind them, and showing little more than black silouhettes against a golden sky. We were being invaded. 
For just a moment, I stopped and tried to think about this. This had to be a dream, right? Unfortunately, I didn't have the where-with-all to do many reality checks, and I quickly became convinced - because of the vividness of the dream (I had taken B6 and melatonin last night), that I was awake, and that this was really it: Extraterrestrial contact had been confirmed, and we were already at war.  
Giving us very little time to get adjusted to the idea that our planet was being attacked, huge beams of orange light came blasting down from the low-hanging haze of clouds, though in a fashion that wouldn't allow me to see where they were coming from. These beams of light would sweep across the ground, destroying everything (and everyone) in their paths; tearing nearby buildings down and burning the innocent people - that they were obviously aiming at - down to lifeless skeletons. Panic set in, and everyone began to run for their lives. (It was a lot like in the movie _War of the Worlds_, when they are running through the streets and the alien weapons are just decimating everything around.). 
I knew I had to get out of this field / lot that I was in, or I would be a sitting duck, so I began to run toward a nearby industrial area while these bright orange death-rays were raining down from the sky and just obliterating everything and everyone around me. There were a few times where I kept looking back and forth - from my destination to the utter destruction around me - wondering if I was going to make it. After what seemed like an eternity, I made it across the street to the industrial yard. It was then, though, that my sprint slowed to a jog, and my jog slowed to a brisk walk. I was beginning to realize how crazy this was. There was just no way. Despite how vivid the dream was - and my lack of doing an actual reality check - I was able to finally realize that I was dreaming. Immediately, I turned around and faced the invasion. Some of the DC's that had been running with me asked what I was doing, and I told them that this was just a dream, and I was about to go back and kick some alien ass. Before I knew it, I had an army of DC's with me, looking to get some payback, and we were headed over to the large buildings that decorated the skyline, which had the majority of the alien ships hovering over them. 

Soon, we were climbing some dark stairwell - moving up one of the buildings that the aliens had begun storming on foot. There was a small ordeal with a staircase, where some woman said that the stairs were broken, and she was trying to walk up it, but it was more like she was trying to walk horizontally up a wall, while the staircase was pivoted on some weird angle. It really just looked like a 'clipping' issue in a video game (which makes sense, because this dream came to me after playing hours of Skyrim). We reached the top of the stairwell, and there was a doorway barred with metal obstacles. We pulled them out of the way and, as soon as we opened the door, a lizard-being (which looked a lot like a velociraptor, but seemed to have more human gestures) stood in the opening, snarling at us. I moved positioned myself between the dino and the rest of the group, and he locked eyes at me. I could see him curling back. He was going to pounce on me at any moment. When he did, though, I was ready for him. He lunged and I just grabbed the sides of his head, using his momentum to throw him over the side of the stairway railing. He fell down the center of the stairwell and crashed through the floor, disappearing into the darkness under the building. 

Going into this new area, after walking through the door and trying to look out the window, I could see that there was an _enormous_ lizard scaling the outside of the building. Immediately, I rushed forward and jumped at the wall with both fists out in front of me. Ripping through the concrete wall, I delivered a charging double-fist to the monster's upper-body. We were now dozens of stories above the ground - the giant beast and I falling off of what revealed itself to be a skyscraper, and not just any old tall building. It was then, falling toward the street, that I was able to see that this creature seemed much more like a T-Rex, but bigger - almost going for that _Godzilla '98_ look. I couldn't take too long to look at it, because I was falling toward the ground, and wondering about how much it might hurt if I hit the pavement, with the dream being as vivid as it was.  
Quickly, I tried to orient myself and get in 'flying mode', because I really wasn't looking forward to hitting ground. It took a moment for me to change my direction, but I was able to fly forward, and land against a nearby building, sticking myself to the wall like Spider-Man. When I turned to look back toward the giant dino, it had already righted itself and was jumping through the air toward me. Immediately, I flew off to one side and the beast crashed into the building. It didn't miss a beat, though, and was soon chasing after me as I flew through the street. Turned out that - even without wings - this dino was more of a dragon (more Skyrim), and was actually breathing that same type of orange beam that I'd seen earlier and thought was coming from the alien ships, themselves.  
The chase went on for a little while, and ended when I flew up to the support structure of an elevated train track. I positioned myself between some of the railings, and the dino/dragon jumped up to get me (and even without wings, this thing jumped like a giant raptor). It missed me, and I moved myself further down. Then, somewhat entangled in the steel structure, the dragon reared its head back and blew a massive stream of fire/energy in my direction, just as the train was coming overhead. Again, I flew out of the way at the last moment, and the dragon completely destroyed the supports, causing the entire skyway track to come crashing down to the city streets below - train and all. 
Watching that awesome sight was the last thing I remember.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Woo! Been taking some B6, 5-HTP and Melatonin before bed, for the past couple of days, so my dreams have been coming back in full force.  :smiley: 


*11/22/2012
Dream Fragment*
*Confidential* 
'Making it Rain'  ::hump:: 


*11/23/2012*
*Dream One
"Everybody Out of the Deadpool!"*

I was disembodied, watching Wade Wilson (Ryan Reynolds version) being led through some industrial facility. It was being run by an evil syndicate and I believe it had an oil refinery to use as a front. The villains had taken Wade captive, and were going to perform all types of experiments on him - whether he liked it or not - to turn him into their mutant weapon: Deadpool. I could see a screen that was showing what mutant abilities they were going to be adding to his own, and I saw that it once referenced something about his 'motor-mouth', as if it was something that they were assessing. Wade was walking with this woman - who obviously didn't want to hear a thing he had to say - and he was just cracking all types of jokes. The woman was getting very visibly annoyed. It was rather hilarious. From the way he was acting, you wouldn't have been able to tell that he was being held there against his will.

Sooner or later, there was a battle going on inside this facility. I believe Wade's team had come to bust him out, and to take down the syndicate, but I'm not exactly sure. I do know that a plan was devised to destroy the facility by some sort of nuclear device. I remember panic, as people were trying to stop the explosion and/or escape the facility. At the very end, the initial device had been disarmed, but someone else had set a back-up plan into motion, that caused the oil running through the facility to be channeled up into one single tunnel, where it began to well up. I could see someone running through the hallways, trying to escape the facility, and the ground around them was shaking. Telephone poles near the exit were wobbling. These were ominous signs that there was a massive explosion building beneath the facility. Then, the oil burst out of a single [manhole?], spraying an enormous geyser of oil into the air. My view pulled out, showing the full hundreds of feet that the black fluid shot into the air, piercing a large layer of green clouds that hung over the city. Gravity soon began to take hold, once the geyser hit its apex. The green clouds turned out to be a thick layer of methane gas that was hanging over the city (exactly like the scene in _The Mask_ where Stanley and Tina are overlooking the city from the park, and it shows all the green methane emissions in the air).

In what I believe was slow motion, I witnessed the villains watch this jet of black oil fly up into the air, blooming into an umbrella and falling back down toward the layer of methane that over the city. At that same moment, a fire was ignited in the facility, a trail of fire streaked up the oil geyser and toward the methane gas that the upward jet had broken through, and that the downward arc of falling oil was about to re-enter. I saw the look of impending doom on their faces. They knew what was about to happen. The fire - doing what it does - surged up the geyser, through the hole in the green gas, up to the apex of the oil fountain, and then began to rain back down toward the cloud of flammable methane. After a short moment of dramatic silence, the entire methane cloud combusted, creating an explosion, across the entire city, that would have rivaled any destructive blast that the team might have used to blow up the facility. The enormous mushroom cloud over the city was the last thing I remember of the dream.


*Dream Two*
*"No R.I.P. for the Weary"*

I was in my old house in Canterbury. GV was gone, and I was in our room, with her father asleep in his own room, across the house. It was nighttime outside, and I was getting ready for bed. I had some kind of figurine or something that I was moving from one spot to another, and I suddenly began to feel eyes on me. I looked toward the window, still holding the figurine. Through the curtains, inside, and the bushes which sat outside the window, I saw a face and two eyes staring back at me. It was JJ. She gave me a mischievous smile and moved away from the window, as if to try and undo the fact that I had caught her spying on me. A little excited by this, I decided to go to the front door and invite her in. (Even though I was still living with GV, in the dream, I was single, just as we were for the last few months of our living together, IRL.)

When I went to the living room, I went to open what I thought was the front door, and it turned out to be GV's dad's room door, which had switched sides of the house. I apologized to him and then went to the other side of the house, closer to where the front door should be, given this (new) layout. When I opened this door, it was the door to the carport, instead. I realized how strange this was. When I turned back to the living room, I realized that everything was backward. The house was set-up completely differently than it had been in waking life. It occurred to me that I was dreaming. What I didn't know was how long I'd been dreaming. I remembered that JJ was supposed to be coming in/over, and I'd wondered if I had fallen asleep before she arrived. Unsure about this, and quite anxious see where things were going to go with her, I tried to wake myself up, to make sure she wasn't really coming over.

I "woke up" on my bed - completely oblivious to the fact that I was still dreaming - and went to the door (still in my old house, not my present one). JJ was there, and I let her in, happy to see that I hadn't missed the opportunity. She hung out in the room for a while, and then we inevitably started to fool around. Just then, there was a knock at the door. I went back out to open it, and my ex MJ was standing there. I knew that MJ and JJ didn't really like each other, so I was trying to stall MJ, so that she wouldn't know exactly what was going on here. It wasn't very long after this awkward moment, that I involuntarily received the most perfect distraction...

Zombies.

Out of nowhere, a small band of zombies made its way into the house. (I had been talking with KC about _The Walking Dead_, the tv show, last night at work.). We all scrambled to get out of the house, grabbing whatever make-shift weapons that we could. Passing by the kitchen, I remember turning back to grab the knife set from off of the counter. We made our way through the laundry room and into the carport, and I had to frantically stab at some of the undead that were trying to clamber over the fence to get us. While my arm was extended, one of the zombies reached its head up and opened wide, aiming to take a huge chunk out of my arm. I saw the teeth come down toward my arm, and I thought to myself "NOOOOOOOO!!!!" knowing what was in store for me. All of a sudden, as if because of that moment of panic, the zombie's mouth froze in place with its teeth just resting around my arm, having not bitten into it. It was literally just hanging there. Only taking a short moment to wonder 'what the hell?' I then got myself back in gear, and we began to move away from the house.

We didn't get very far before a black van (identical to the one GV used to drive IRL, actually) came screeching around the corner, directly toward us. We scrambled to dive out of the way, but the van ended up smashing into MJ and then crashing into the house. I ran back over to the accident and saw that MJ was in really bad shape, but just barely still alive. Her body looked pretty mangled, and her face was all bloodied and bruised. She needed medical attention and fast. I knelt over her, trying to tend to her and make sure she was still alive, and some bratty kid (a crowd had gathered after the accident) was teasing me by saying something like "Awww, look at G taking care of the wittle baby..." or something like that. I told the kid off - but really wanted to kick his ass - and went back to care for MJ. There is a bit of a gap here, where I can't remember exact details, but it turned out that the driver of the van was someone from the syndicate that was holding Wade Wilson captive, in the first dream.

JS, another neighborhood friend of mine, showed up, and we were able to take this guy down, after getting him out of the wreckage. He'd tipped us off - somehow - that there were more of them coming after me, because I had allegedly helped Wade escape, earlier (though I don't actually remember being _in_ the previous dream. Just watching it). Another set of headlights beamed into the area, notifying us that someone else would be coming around the corner soon. I told JS that they would be coming for me, and to get MJ out of there. I knew that the zombies were still in the area, but I had to draw all attention away from my friends. Just as the next vehicle was coming around the bend, I took off and ran around to the other side of the house. Moving around the far side, to circle around the building and let the car pass by where I had once been, I looked to one side. There, leaning up against the wall, was Robocop. He was just...standing there. It looked like he was in a sleep-stasis mode, with his head down, hiding back behind some bushes as if he had been placed there. I thought to myself 'damn, I could really use his help right now', but had to keep moving, because I was still in the open, and knew that any vehicle passing by my house would see me, once they looked around the corner.

I rounded the back side of the house, and then came back around on the other side. From there, I could see JS helping MJ down the street, holding her up while walking beside her. I took one more look around the corner, to make sure the coast was clear, and went to meet them, knowing that the car had already passed where we'd once been. Just as I reached them, though, I was attacked from behind. A man who reminded me of Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes) from the movie _Demolition Man_ was all over me. We started fighting in the street, and this dude apparently knew what he was doing. He had counters for almost everything I threw at him, and I was beginning to think that I was going to lose this match. Suddenly, I got a hold of a pair of handcuffs - though I can't remember where I got them from. It took a bit more struggle, but I was able to get them fitted on his wrists. He wasn't done, though. He kept fighting me, tenaciously, and was boasting to me about how he could pick his cuffs. He said that once he got his hands free, he was going to kill me. We struggled some more - both of us now lying on the asphalt - and I had to hold his wrists apart to try to keep one hand from reaching the other cuff. Eventually, though, he overpowered me and snapped one of the cuffs off. Before he could act, I grabbed the fingers of one of his hands. I could see the shock grow in his eyes as I began to push backward on the fingers. He was silently pleading with me not to break them. In my heart, I really didn't _want_ to break them. I knew it was going to be a sickening feeling, as I had never broken someone's bones before, IRL. This was a matter of life and death, though, and this guy _had_ to be immobilized. With one final push, I snapped all four fingers backward, to where they literally folded back on his hand, severed at the knuckles and leaving only bloody stumps attached to the palm.

The man screamed in pain, but kept on fighting. Even with a broken hand, he ended up overpowering me and kneeling over me, pulling out some kind of weapon and making a gesture which telegraphed that he was about to introduce me to a world of hurt. Just in time, though, gunfire rang out, and the man stopped. He looked from me to JS, nearby, who was holding a machine gun (that I immediately just assumed he had taken from one of the villains). We then looked from the gun barrel to the spot behind my opponent, where the gun was aimed, just in time to see a zombie - which was just about to attack me and the guy I was fighting, fall to pieces, its body practically split in half by the short burst of gunfire. Spouts of blood squirted up from the split torso, which then fell to the ground. My attacker looked just as shocked as I was. He looked back at JS, who had just saved his life, and then down at me. Seemingly having a change of heart, he stood up and reluctantly backed off.

Then, another set of headlights. Another van came roaring around the turn, and we all scrambled away again, before it could run us over. I jumped to my feet, borrowing the gun from JS and running after the passing van, which rounded another corner and tried to make a U-Turn. Running up on the van, I let bullets spray into the driver's side window, killing the driver and throwing him out of the van. I then jumped inside and brought the van around to pick up the others. We hauled ass toward the front of the neighborhood, just as another van was passing us, presumably driving to where we'd just been. I knew that they would be turning back around shortly, once they realized we were no longer there. Gunning it toward the intersection at the front of the neighborhood, and looking back in the rear-view to see if the other van was behind us, I nearly froze when I looked back in front of us again and saw a fighter jet heading straight toward us, in the night sky. Before I even had a chance to react, a volley of missiles streaked out from the jet, flying directly over the roof of our van and blowing up the van that had been coming up behind us. The jet screamed through the air and flew over top of us, trailing the missile exhaust. I recognized that the help had come from Wade's team that had come to stop the evil syndicate, before (but still wasn't able to piece together that these were dreams).

I was momentarily relieved, but then I realized that we were driving one of those same vans, and that the jet would probably be coming around to make another pass and take us out, not knowing who was driving. I told everyone that we had to ditch the van as soon as possible, and I sped through the intersection to get as far away from the neighborhood as possible before stopping so we could bail out. I don't remember ever actually leaving the van though, before waking up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

[Edit: Skip ahead to next post]
Just notes from last night. Will expand later, at work.

TW had to sleep on her back or something. Found myself sleeping with her. Then she was on plane. Made some kidn of wish or deal, plane came plummetting to earth. Could see people streaming out. Horrible crash. Bandits or something. Made one bandit explode. Told was dragonborn. Used a shout. Scared away bear. MASSIVE dragon coming down river. Short conversation. Walking through field, looking at hand. 3 fingers gone on one hand with stumps left.Skating-like on ground with feet, following girl. More guns/bandits. Higher tech. Called them out and dude thought I was crazy. Big guy was leader with crazy gun. Challenged him to shoot me. Later, with chick in small pond. Huge gator, fight and it was grabbing my ear.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*11/25/2011*
*Dream One*
*"Parenting Fail"*

I was at a party with a bunch of people. Everyone was smoking out of these massive hookahs, and just kind of lounging around the house. There were like a dozen or so adults, and maybe 2 or 3 kids running around. I kept looking at these kids, a bit agitated that their parents would let them roam the house with all of these activities going on. At one point, one of the kids was just sitting in a big group of smoking adults, just staring at the hookah while someone was taking a hit, with this big look of 'wooooow, what is _thaaat_?' on his face. I just kind of sat there and watched, shaking my head. 
Later, one of the girls was dancing around the room all provocatively to the music. She moved up to one of the toddlers and started dancing and grinding on him like he was some dude in the club. She even dropped down low and pulled him to her, planting a pretty filthy-looking kiss dead on his lips. She then pulled away and continued on dancing around the room, while the kid just stood there with this dumbfounded-toddler look on his face. I was pretty much just mentally facepalming at the whole ordeal.  :Picard face palm:  

*Dream Two*
*"Blown out of the Sky"*

I was lying down, naked, in an enclosed area. Another body - petite; also naked - was sleeping on top of my chest. I could already tell it was a female, and she was lying face down with her cheek practically nuzzled into my neck. I don't remember the dialogue, but I heard a male voice, outside of the enclosure, telling me that it was TW (an _extremely_ attractive friend of mine, IRL) and she had some kind of medical condition, where if she laid on her back for too long, she would stop breathing and die. She had apparently just rolled over, on her stomach, on top of me, and so the voice told me that I had to keep her there, asleep, so that she would neither wake up nor roll back over onto her back, where she would be in danger of suffocating. I had no idea what we were even doing, lying in this chamber together, but the feeling of having here there with me was just amazing. I was just loving it. I'd always had a thing for TW, and to have her lying here on top of me was just Heaven. She shuffled softly against me, and I put a hand dow onto her lower back, feeling her soft flesh rise and fall with another breath, confirming that she was breathing well and ok to be in this position. (With the lighting and everything, it felt like the final scene in _The Fifth Element_, where Corbin and Leeloo are in the rejuvination chamber.) 
The dream skipped ahead, and TW and I were then sitting on an airplane together. We had gotten word (over the intercom, I believe), that we were under attack from rocket fire. No sooner did we get this warning, than a rocket slammed into the far section of the plane, causing a huge explosion. The far side of the plane (which I'm guessing was the front, because we were facing that way) tore right off of the rest of the aircraft, leaving a gaping hole, through which people and chairs began streaming out of the plane, into the night sky. We could only brace against each other and watch scores of people rip away from us - flinging out to God knows where - while we, still buckled into our seats - spiraled sickeningly toward a ground that we could not see. (My notes say something about making a deal with someone, which I don't really remember the details of, but I believe it had something to do with the attack on the plane.) 
Soon, we were pulling ourselves out of the wreckage, having landed on some remote island somewhere. I don't remember the actual impact, though. (It all seemed very _Lost_-like.) The plane was in ruins, but there were still a few survivors. Someone, who I believe might have been the pilot (even though he should have been torn away from us, with the rest of the plane), came onto the intercom, and apologized for the rough landing, but said that 'at least it was better than the last time'...whatever that meant. 
We were then out in the wilderness, somewhere, and we ran across a group of bandits who held us up (presumably, the ones who shot us down). They seemed pretty primative, but they had weapons, and we didn't, so they began to take hostages. Once one of them got me in a chokehold, and I began to panic a bit, I also began to realize that I was dreaming. I held up one fist in front of me, and tried to make a large blade grow out of my knuckles. It didn't work, though, and I just could not get the weapon to materialize. Instead, I pointed to another one of the bandits, and made a 'flicking' gesture with my hand, as if I was brushing dust off of an old countertop. The man I was looking at promptly exploded and disappeared into thin air. The rest of the bandits stared at me in shock, and began to fall back. The one who'd once had a hold of me quickly let me go. Now content with the upper-hand, I let out a huge 'Shout' (taking a cue from _Skyrim_) and unleashed a nice shockwave of sound, which blew some of the bandits backward. I could see the shockwave roll across the high grass and a nearby river bed, blasting into a patch of trees in the distance, where a grizzly bear had been standing. The husky bear reeled from the sound wave and turned tail to run away.  
Quite satisfied with this, I went to turn my attention back to the bandits and saw that there was something coming, from off to one side. It was very large and moving over the river, but there was really nothing that we could identify - because of the wanton splashes of water, shrouding the large, dark figure. At first, I thought it was a giant alligator - with a body some 15ft in diameter. But, when it got close enough to cease run/stomping through the water, its true form was revealed. It was a dragon - a pretty badass dragon, actually; all jagged, bony features and dark, nearly-black scales. It stopped in front of us, staring directly into my face, and had a short conversation with me, referring to me as the 'Dragonborn' (which is the nickname given to the lead character in _Skyrim_, which I have been playing lately, of course). I remember that it had the deep voice of the huge first dragon that I encountered in Skyrim, but I don't remember the conversation that we had. 
Shortly after this, I was walking through a field, along with TW. I took a moment to look at my hands, trying to ground myself into the dream a bit. My left hand looked fine, but I noticed that my right hand was missing two fingers and the thumb, bony stumps left where the fingers should be. Again, my memory skips ahead a little while. We were then in a more urban area, and a group of thugs pulled up in a caravan of jeeps and SUVs. There were a few more people in my group, now, than when it was just TW and I. They held us all at gunpoint, and the leader had this weird-looking gun that looked like it had 100 taser barbs, ready to fire. From the hardcore look of the weapon, though, it looked like the barbs would do a lot more than just send a couple of 1000 volts through someone. Still lucid, though, I kept getting in the leader's face, daring him to shoot me, trying to keep his attention off of the other people in my group. 
There was another transition, and TW and I were back in the wilderness - more of a jungle area, actually. We were in a small pond of murky water. We were about stomach-deep, and it was only about 12 feet wide, so there already wasn't much room for us. It seemed much smaller, though. Much more crowded. That's when I noticed there was something very large, floating in the pond, just inches in front of me. It was actually taking up most of the space in the pond. I looked at it for a moment, and couldn't figure out what. It looked very rough, like it was a patch of hard Earth that was sticking up just a few inches out of the water. Then, I noticed it had a face, and on the near side of that face, I saw one, slit-pupiled eye staring back at me. An alligator. A very, _very_ large alligator. TW seemed to recognize it as a gator, at the same time as I did. I could see a quiet panic building up on her face, and I was feeling quite intimidated, myself. We shuffled quietly, trying to walk our way around it. I could see, though, that with every movement I made to get passed the gator, the gator's head would turn just slightly, in order to keep its eye on me. It was watching me, and I had a feeling it was about to strike at me, at any moment. I knew that this was a dream, but I wasn't really sure of what to do in the situation. I knew had to do _something_, though. 
On instinct, I suddenly lunged at the enormous gator, landing on it's back and trying to wrap my arms around its mouth, from a mounted position. I landed a little too low on its body, though, and was only able to grab around its neck. The gator reared its head back, toward me, snapping its jaws just beside my head and grabbing ahold of my right ear with its teeth. I felt it bite down, but it didn't hurt all that match. I was, however, seemingly stuck. This thing would not let go of me, and I was not about to let go of it, giving it more room to manuever. This thing could have easily bitten the top portion of my body in half, it was so big. 
The last thing I remember is splashing around in the pond, fighting this massive reptile that had a vice-grip on my ear, while TW tried to escape the water.

----------


## sinoblak

To be honest, I wondered what a 'parenting fail' might be. Now it is clear.  :smiley:  

And your dreams seem to be bustling with action. Thanks God for your perfect recall!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> To be honest, I wondered what a 'parenting fail' might be. Now it is clear.



LOL, yeah. I was just standing there thinking " ::wtf::  Ohhhkay...you people have serious problems..." lol.





> And your dreams seem to be bustling with action. Thanks God for your perfect recall!



I _wish_ I had perfect recall.  ::?:  I like that I'm able to remember so many details from the notes that I'm able to retain, but when I first wake up and start typing out my notes, I just hate it when I know that there is soooooo much more other stuff that I'm forgetting. A lot of times, when I'm lucid, I'll stop and trying to remember the dream before I actually wake up, and then, when I'm waking up, I can feel the details start slipping away. It's just amazing how quickly we can forget something that was happening just minutes ago.  ::shock:: 

And yeah, I'm an action and adventure movie/game/book/etc fanatic, so most of my dreams have to do with shoot-outs and epic battle scenes. I love it!

----------


## Hukif

RAWR dinosaurs are awesome dream fighters, who knows why but whatever.
O.o damn that guy on the zombie dream.
So, Mr Dragon was some kind of DG?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> So, Mr Dragon was some kind of DG?



He kind of gave off that sort of vibe, but I really don't remember enough of the conversation with him, to know for sure if that was his role.  ::?: 

========================================
(A couple of fragments from the past couple of nights...)



*11/27/2011*
*Dream Fragment*
(This one was kinda all over the place.) I remember some choppy scenario about being in a haunted area of the woods, and exploring tombs while dodging spiritual entitites. Later, the group that I was with had all gone to Disney, and the park was upgraded with all kinds of high-tech rides, that seemed like they should exist in our present time (though I can't remember what all they were). While waiting in some of the lines, I remember that I was able to do these incredibly agile flips and twists over the railings. I got caught up playing around with this acrobatics, and wondering how this was possible, but not able to reach lucidity. 

I also recall having a conversation with an old, washed up Veteran, who was pretty jaded and just wasting himself away into nothing, with drugs and alcohol. I'd been talking something with him about how he needs to turn his life around, and stop driving himself into an early grave by just not giving a fuck about anything. (I have an idea as to who this character might have represented, but it's confidential...)



*11/29/2011*
*Dream Fragment*
I was in the middle of a sea of peope, standing outside of a very large, quite beautifully-decorated building. The building seemed to have an old, European archeticature, but I got the disctinct feeling that I was in a modern, U.S. city like New York. There was a police blockade that was holding everyone back, and the cops were practically interrogating everyone, before letting them roam about the area. It seems that there was a gigantic gash that had been dug into the middle street. The concrete was split, and the enormous crevice had to be about 100 ft long, and a couple dozen meters wide. The cops had surmised that the crevice was made by someone who had some kind of supernatural power, and they were combing through the crowds, trying to find the person that was responsible for it. 

I don't know if they ever found them, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/02/2011
Dream One
"Trainhopping"*

The first thing I remember is being on an elevated train. It felt kind of like a monorail, in that it was on a single-railed track, and distinctly had that 'theme park' feel to it. Somewhere along our trip, the train malfunctioned. It began to break down and lose speed, but I can't exactly remember the reason why. It was in this moment, when most of the people around me were reacting to the failing train, that I realized I was dreaming. Looking out the window nearest me, I could see another elevated track. Ahead, I could see another train speeding toward us, on the parrallel railing that sat a couple-dozen yards away from ours. Even in this short period of time, I could see that the train was moving insanely fast. It wasn't a regular monorail, but a bullet train. I knew, immediately, that I would much rather be on that train, than the disfunctional PoS that I was on, now. 

I levitated in the air and phased through the roof of my train, landing on top of it. I don't believe my train had completely stopped, but it definitely wasn't moving along at full speed. Ahead, I could see the other train nearing us, breezing along on its own, individual track. Both of these tracks sat so far above the ground that I don't actually remember seeing anything but an obscure blur of green fields far below us.

The oncoming train would be passing us soon, so I knew I had to hurry, in order to catch it. While it passed my train, I ran along the length of the roof - from one of the first cars, which I had been in, all the way to the caboose. At the last car, I lept from the train, in a vain attempt to clear the gap between the two of them. Of course, I fell extremely short, and I could feel myself begin to fall toward the ground below us. Again (much like the T-Rex fighting lucid I'd had a few days ago), I had to right myself, while falling. I 'pushed forward', to turn my downward freefall into forward flight, sloppily clearing the gap and just barely making it to the bullet train as it whipped by the failing one that I had been on, moments ago. I grabbed the outside of the train, sticking somewhere between the train's side and rooftop, and then crawled the rest of the way onto the roof. The speed of the train made being on the roof very intense, and I figured it might be better if I made my way inside. So, slinking back around to the edge of the roof, I eased myself over the side of the speeding train, and phased myself through the window, dropping silently inside the train car. 

Unfortunately, I don't remember anything after entering the bullet train.


*Dream Fragment Two*
I faintly remember something about winning a minor argument against my mom, and chasing someone through a nightclub or bar or something, with a pistol.

----------


## sinoblak

This makes me think of Speed and Die Hard. 
And I really enjoy the thrill in your dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> This makes me think of Speed and Die Hard. 
> And I really enjoy the thrill in your dreams.



Haha. I LOVE DIE HARD!!  :Shades wink: 

But yeah, it definitely had that kind of feel to it. I've had one other lucid in the past, where I was on top of a speeding train. It's such an awesome feeling. I honestly got kind of nervous there, when I tried to jump to the other train and fell short. I'm glad I was at least able to get my bearings and fly to the other one. I would have felt like such a failure, if I didn't. Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Got some catching up to do. I actually just bought myself a 'sleep mask', because I figured a lot of my trouble with recall has to do with the fact that I'm waking up around noon now, usually, and light is always streaming into my room, interrupting my sleep. I've never slept with one of these sleep masks on, before, but I'm beginning to like it. My recall and lucid count has skyrocketted, in the past few days. I'm sure the melatonin and alternating doses of 5-HTP and B6 are probably helping.  :smiley:  )

===========

*12/04/2011*
*"Tactical Entrapment"*

I was back in high school (maybe. At least it _felt_ like high school), and some friends and I were talked into bringing out favorite weapons from home, for some kind of show and tell. We'd been told that it was perfectly fine, and we weren't going to get in trouble for it. Of course, as soon as we were about to start our presentations, the police busted into the classroom and apprehended us. We sure that we'd been sold out, and were going to be taken to jail, but they had other plans. They offered us a pardon, if we would be a part of a 'super-soldier' experiement and agree to be given a drug that was supposed to make us stronger and faster, after which, we would be properly trained for combat. Fighting what? I never found out. Even though they were police, they were very straight-forward about this procedure being completely illegal, but times were appearently desperate. There were others there with me, and we all took turns explaining what our skills were, if any. Not really just fighting skills, but what we were good at, in other areas of our lives. After this little 'getting to know you' session, we all eagerly took the experimental pills and began our training. 
Later, we were all out battling in the middle of a desert. I remember 'scrolling up' to see a map of our area (as if pulling up the map on _Skyrim_), and seeing an icon of an enormous serpent, coming up in front of us. Shortly after, we reached the creature. I'd thought it was dead, because it just sat there, motionless, as we approached. After a certain distance, though, this huge beast sprang to life. It began slithering fluidly about the area, snapping at us with quick, powerful strikes and then burrowing away into the sand to strike from another angle. The last thing I remember is fleeing the scene, while a tangled knot of numerous, identical serpents writhed and tumbled itself around us in pursuit. 


*12/05/2011*
*"Halloween: Reincarnation"*

I can't really peg whether this dream happened in an huge mansion, or a giant facility, like a factory or service area of a mall or something. I do remember that the place was crawling with supernatural creatures, from zombies to ghosts, and that the story centered around a mother and child that had something to do with a reincarnation of Michael Myers. I can't remember if they - combined - were supposed to be his reincarnated self, or maybe just one of them. In any case, I had to fight my way through all of these 'low-level' creatures, in order to finally get to them. 
When I'd finally caught up to them, we were on the second floor of large room, like a lobby or a main hall. I had become lucid, somewhere during the chase, and was able to take out the mother without much problem - though I don't really remember doing it. The second floor railing had overlooked the first, and we had a short standoff near the banister, where she ended up falling over the railing to her death. The son, I remember perfectly. I'd picked him up by his collar. He'd been trying to stab me, before then, but really didn't pose all that much of a threat to me. I was still following the story line, though, so I felt obligated to get rid of the kid, somehow.  
Not wanting to be too morbid about it, I simply tossed the kid off of the second floor balcony as well, compelled to follow him with my eyes, all the way to the bottom. I just wasn't quite sure how my dream would dictate the outcome of his fall. It was quite sickeningly realistic, though, with his neck snapping to one side as he landed headfirst on the first floor, next to his mother's body. My curiosity had been satisfied, but it made me a little remorseful. I didn't have time to dwell on it, though, as more of the creatures from before began to swarm around my position. Following the boy I'd just murdered, I jumped down from the second floor railing and landed on the first floor, bolting from the house, now that my mission had been done. 
The last thing I remember while trying to escape is driving backward into a lake, and having to crawl out the window as the car began to fill with water. I don't believe I was lucid anymore, though, by this time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/06/2011
"Chocolate"*

I was in the woods, but I believe I was only watching this dream; disembodied. It was a backwoods slasher-movie type of scenario, with this huge, hulking mutant of a hillbilly cannibal lumbering around in a filthy shack. I had seen more of this 'creature' - for lack of a better word - earlier on in the dream, but I don't remember very much. I know that he had a double-barrelled shotgun that he carried on him, at all times, and his house was pretty much just carelessly littered with the carcasses of his past victims. And that he was ugly, and that the only word he ever said throughout the dream was "chocolate", in a low, neanderthalic voice. 

Before too long, there was a group of three hikers, who'd come up a trail that took them into this freakshow's area. They soon found themselves confronted by this monstrousity and abducted at gunpoint - thrown into cages and held until their new host decided that he was hungry. The room that they were being held in looked like a lion's den. The rotting remains of his 'left-overs' thrown carelessly all across the room. It was a disgusting sight, and the hikers knew that they had to try to and escape as soon as they could. At first, they could only see the gory, dismembered remains of those who were there before them, but it wasn't until later that they figured out their mutant captor was actually eating his victims. One of the hikers actually ended up being eaten, but I don't remember it. However I did find out that "chocolate" was what he refered to his victims as, while eating them.

The last thing I remember is that 2 of the hikers had made it out of the ordeal alive. The other was 'turned into chocolate' - meaning he was eaten. (Actually, it wasn't until writing this, that I realized how much the mutant's calling his victims 'chocolate' sounded so much like when Majin Buu was turning people into chocolate on Dragonball Z.) The remaining two had spent the last few minutes running for their lives, through the woods, and had stopped somewhere to breathe, thinking that they had lost their pursuer. I was watching them, sitting on a downed tree trunk, just beginning to relax after the hell they'd been through. Then, I heard the familiar grumble of the word "chocolate," and twin shotgun barrells raised up into my perspective, as if I was the one behind the trigger. There was a loud blast, and I watched one of the men explode, from his head to his ribcage - ripped open as if the shotgun blast had been a grenade that went off in his body. I had just enough time to see the man beside him flinch from the crimson explosion, before everything went black.

----------


## Naiya

Wow...  :Eek:  Have you been watching a lot of horror movies lately, or what?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Wow...  Have you been watching a lot of horror movies lately, or what?



Lmao. Nope. I actually have no idea where that one came from.  ::lol::

----------


## Hukif

I swear... it feels like I had read those horror-dreams before, in this same thread... strange feeling.
Also, I had a strange dream where you messaged me in a dream, it made me lucid since the message was ridiculous lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I swear... it feels like I had read those horror-dreams before, in this same thread... strange feeling.
> Also, I had a strange dream where you messaged me in a dream, it made me lucid since the message was ridiculous lol



As far as the horror dreams go, I think they are pretty recurring themes. I dream above movie monsters often, but I also remember having a dream or two about 'hillbilly mutants' (kind of like a _The Hills Have Eyes_ sort of thing), before. You might be remembering one of those.  :smiley: 

And Lol @ making you lucid. What did the message say?

====================
(Still catching up...)

*12/07/2011
"I Lift Things Up And Put Them Down"*

During the course of what seemed to be an ordinary day, I became aware of the fact that I had telekinesis - giving me the power to levitate myself and other objects, by thought. Needless to say, I was completely in awe of this, and just went around levitating any and everything I could. One of the first things I did was pull out my cellphone and record a video of me picking up some small object, like a pen, and making it hover over my hand. Even with this footage, though, I knew that people weren't going to believe it was authentic, so I decided to go around and show everyone that I could, for fear that I would lose the ability, somehow. I walked around the house to show some of my family, which included my old best friend's sister, from Houston. No one really had time to watch, though, and everyone pretty much just went on about their busy lives, without giving me any of their time. It was kind of disheartening, but I just shrugged it off.

Later, I was at work, which was a cross between the place I work now, the telemarketing place I'd recently left, and my old neighborhood. We were all clowning around the office - chasing each other and throwing things across the room. While chasing a group of girls through this surreal maze of cubicles and hallways, I decided to show off my new power real quick. When one of the girls turned a corner to go down the parallel hallway, I simply levitated myself into the air, hovering over the top of the cubicle wall, and floating down to the floor, directly in the path of the girl. Her eyes grew wide with fear. She stared at me for a short moment and then began to freak out, as if I was some kind of demon. Soon, she was hyperventilating, and trying her damndest to crawl away from me. Again, I just shrugged her off and went on about my business.

Shortly after this, some other co-workers had become interested in my ability, so I started going some parlor tricks, levitating random objects like lighters and pens and stuff, causing them to stick to my hands as if I had magnetic palms. Finally, I had gotten someone to pay attention to my awesome new ability, and I spent a while just wowing everyone with my power.

----------


## sinoblak

> And Lol @ making you lucid. What did the message say?



You have the special talent to make people lucid as a DC, O. This is the second case I know  :Cheeky: .

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> You have the special talent to make people lucid as a DC, O. This is the second case I know .



LOL. Yeah, I've noticed that. It used to happen quite a bit in the past, too, to other DV members.

Just doin my part!  :Shades wink:

----------


## Hukif

Meh your DCs are not nice at all.
Also, the message was something like "I put *20+ years worth* because I am afraid of people, don't know why you put a real number", of course that made no sense so I had to do a RC and became lucid.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Meh your DCs are not nice at all.
> Also, the message was something like "I put *20+ years worth* because I am afraid of people, don't know why you put a real number", of course that made no sense so I had to do a RC and became lucid.



Hahaha. Apparently my DC self is a bit paranoid?  ::chuckle:: 
Glad I could help, though!


=======

*12/10/2011*
*Dream One*
*"Bouncer Housed"* 

I feel that I can only remember a small portion of this dream. There were many occasions where I kept trying to find lucidity, but I would only get to the point of figuring that 'something was strange.' Finally, I was able to levitate some objects (though I can't remember what they were), and convinced myself that I was dreaming. I'd been driving around, at one point, and remember phasing through the roof of a moving car. Most of this was lost in memory, though.

What I remember the most, is one moment when I was apparently in some type of nightclub. I had gotten into an altercation with a bouncer, and we were squaring off against each other. The thing about this bouncer, though, is that he was practically a giant. He stood no less than 9ft tall, and was easily tipping over 500lbs - not your everyday 'tough guy.' I was already lucid at this time, though, and I was just talking _all kinds of shit_ to this guy. I don't remember exactly what I was saying, but I was pretty much just warning the guy not to press his luck, because this was my dream, and it could easily destroy him, if I wanted to. For a few moments, he stood his ground, but after a while, he seemed to just think I was out of my mind for fucking with someone as large as he was. After a short while of barking back and forth at each other, the bouncer finally said something along the lines of: "Dude, you're fucking crazy..." turned around and walked away. It was an obvious gesture of pity, because he figured that he would pummel me into the ground, if he'd allowed himself to lose control. I knew otherwise.

When I looked back at my friends, everyone was staring me in complete awe. They told me that they'd never seen me take on such a challenge, head-on. It was actually kind of shocking. The awkwardness of it felt so real that I began to lose lucidity. I started questioning whether or not this was a dream, and became somewhat startled at the idea that I might have just told that enormous bouncer off, the way I did. (The fact that he was probably 9 ft tall stuck with me as 'something that was strange', but it was no longer something that registered enough to keep my lucidity.)


*Dream Fragment Two*
All I really remember is something about my dad sleeping on a mattress on the living room floor.


*Dream Three*
*"Gush Hour"* 

I was on a boat, and there was some kind of battle going on.

I'd been with Todd, and his Jeep (which apparently had the ability to float in water) was bobbing along behind the stationary vessel - our getaway vehicle. During a scramble, I had safely bailed out of the boat, and crawled back into the floating Jeep. Once inside, I stared anxiously through the windshield, waiting for Todd to emerge so we could get the hell out of there. Instead, there was a large disruption (which might have been an explosion, but I really don't know), and the Jeep was suddenly rocked by a large wave. Not being strapped in, I found myself being tossed around, inside the vehicle, while water poured in from all sides, through the open windows. The Jeep was swept back onto land, though the wave itself never really seemed to end. It was just a continous surge of water, which pushed the Jeep through the city streets, blanketing the coast and quickly rolling its way into Central Florida. Before I knew it, I was being pushed down State Road 436, which is nearly 50 miles from any coastline, and dead in the center of town.

Inside the Jeep, I was practically drowning. The tidal wave kept the vehicle flipping and rolling through the streets, still dumping water in through the windows, and completely overwhelming me. It was almost completely filled, at this point, and I knew I couldn't take anymore. Somehow, I knew that my family was at a nearby store, and the flood would be pushing me past it, soon. As a last ditch effort - coming up along this familiar intersection - I threw myself at the door and burst out of the Jeep. The water level was just around 3 feet deep now, but it was still pushing the Jeep along the roadway, as if the Jeep was completely weightless in the current. When I spilled out of the doorway, I rolled helplessly on the concrete for a few feet, and lurched to a stop with both hands on the curb, choking and coughing up the water that I'd carried with me, all the way from the Eastern coast.

In a matter of seconds, my mom and a few other family members were at my side, tending to me as I continued to gasp for air. It took me a moment to even acknowledge that they were there, but, in a fit of perfect comedic timing - and between labored breaths - I looked up at my mom and said "...You know it's flooding up there?" and I pointed down the street, from where the ocean had just spit me out into the streets. Everybody laughed.

----------


## Man of Shred

oh yeah. i never poste but you showed up in a dream a few nights ago when I was walking in this strange apartment area. you were on a balcony and were chatting about how scary the place seemed. then were going to go jam guitar at a bar with open mic or something. I remember seeing you vividly. it was cool!

----------


## Hukif

Hm, don't really get why you would start a fight in a lucid lol
Funny how you lost lucidity at the awkwardness.

----------


## Kaenthem

*hi Oneironaut Zero, your dream journal was pretty much the reason i got back to lucid dreaming,was wondering
what tech do you use?*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow. Thanks for the kind words, areyoume! I'm getting a little bit behind in updating my journal, but it's good to know that people are still reading it!  :smiley: 

As far as techniques, I really don't use them all that often. I get most of my dreams through DILD, but when I'm actually _attempting_ to LD, Wake-Back-to-Bed is easily my most successful method.

----------


## Kaenthem

*thanx man,i had my first lucid dream with a WBTB myself,i wish some day i'll have adventures like you did*  ::content:: 
*i was also wondering,do you paint the pics in your jounal?*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Sweet. Congratulations on your first LD!  ::thumbup:: 

And I used a mixture of mediums for my pics. The ones under the dream titles are usually just pictures I find online, but most of the 'dream content' pictures I either manipulate photos with Adobe photoshop, digitally draw my own or use a 3-D program called Blender3D. There are a few throughout my journal that I hand drew myself, too - usually in pencil.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Still getting caught up with older entries. Should be back up to speed within the next day or so - hopefully.)



*12/11/2011
Dream Fragment One*
I was lucid, from my earliest memory of this dream, riding down the highway in a ridiculously fast sports car. I was in the passenger seat, and my cute Puerto Rican friend AR was sitting on my lap, while her friend was driving. AR and I began to fool around, and slipped one hand down the front of her pants, rubbing her chest with the other, and kissing the side of her neck. We were all just completely having a blast. The more I would massage AR's erogenous zones, the faster her friend would push the car, until the sound of AR's moaning was revving right along with the engine, as was the grinding of her ass against my lap. It was probably one of the most fun lucid moments I've had, and just insanely hot. She'd throw her head back and over my shoulder, every now and then, calling out while her friend would watch us out of the corner of her eye, laughing. 

It was amazing. Lol.


*Dream Two
"Make-shift Assassin"*

I was searching through some house; again, already lucid. Walking into one room, I noticed a vase with a head and face on it. The more I walked passed it, the more that I noticed that the face was apparently alive, and eerily smiling ever wider, as it watched me move across the room. Near the vase was a mirror, which I started into for a while, noticing the way that the furniture in the room had moved, which didn't seem to match what an actual mirror should show. 

Eventually, I walked through the mirror and ended up in a different scenario. I was running assassin/theif missions with someone else, and we were both dressed as ninjas. I don't remember much of the transition into the scenario, but I was still lucid and completely enjoying the story, so I continued to play along. We did some amazing parkour across rooftops, and I would occasionally phase through the doors and walls of the buildings. There was one moment I vaguely remember, after I'd lost lucidity, where we'd gone to the house of a particular mark. After spending some time looking through the mark's personal belongings, we were found out, and I was able to escape a second story window before my partner was. While hanging on a ledge, outside of the room, I watched while the mark's posse came in and caught my partner, though I knew that I could not give away my position.


*12/12/2011*
*"Losing My Best Friend"*

There was a massive skydive training function / party going on, involving hundreds of people. My very first jump was to be a base jump off of a tall cliff or ledge. Not to prove myself timid, I did a back flip off of the ledge, but what once seemed to be a jump of a few hundred feet turned out to last a fraction of a second, and I couldn't even finish my rotation. It felt like I tried to do a back flip off of a coffee table. Not having nearly enough rotation to complete the flip, I ended up face-planting on the ground - no pain or anything, but it was embarrassing as hell. 
After picking myself up, I went around the grounds of this festival and mingled for a bit. A lot of my old friends were there, including my best friend Todd. Soon, my second jump had come up, and Todd and I were now jumping from a plane, simultaneously. In the middle of these festival grounds was a huge cave that went straight down into the Earth. It was basically an enormous hole in the ground, that people were partying around, down below us. (Something like This, but maybe not as sheer on the sides.) Todd and I had no intentions of landing in or around this hole, but we ended up traveling off course and headed in that direction. Unable to avoid it, I crashed against one side of the cylindrical wall, just a few feet from the top, on a ledge just barely big enough to hold me in a standing position. Todd dropped a little further down, and landed on a small protrusion of rock on the opposite side of the expansive cavern, on his stomach, with his head nearly hanging over the edge and facing down into the void. 
I barely had three inches to spare, on the tiny ledge that was holding my feet above a deadly fall. The more I tried to climb out, the more the lightly packed wall of earth began to give way in my hands. Looking back across the gap at Todd, I could see that he was having trouble keeping his position, and his body was naturally beginning to slide down closer to the lip of the ledge he was on. His eyes screamed the extreme fear that his mouth would not, and the more he attempted to inch himself away from the ledge, the more the ledge began to give way. I could tell that it wouldn't be long before it completely failed him. I yelled his name, trying as desperately as I could to climb up from off of my ledge. It seemed impossible, though. Every time I tried to climb out, my hold would give way, and I would put myself in danger of falling to my death as well, but I could see that Todd was running out of time. 
Finally, the last bit of solid ground he had gave way, and I watched him slide forward, his body diving, head first, off of the tiny ledge, and down into the hole - which might as well have been bottomless, from as far down as I was able to see. I lost sight of him withing just a few moments, but then I heard that horrible _Crash_ from down below. It hit with such force that I knew, instantly, no one could have possibly survived. I think I called out for him one more time, and - not really giving a damn about my own safety anymore - I scrambled up and out of the cave, somehow pulling myself up onto the ledge and level ground, along with the scores of other people who had been watching the whole ordeal.  
I ran around the rim of the cavern to where he once was. On the way over, I came across some drunken idiot who was laughing at the situation (while everyone else was quite visibly stunned). For the shortest moment, I almost got into a fight with this jackass. He said that he thought it was funny because Todd was 'just some random dude' and was 'nothing special'. Right. This was not _his_ best friend we were talking about. Fuming, but still overcome with concern, I continued running around to the other side of the hole, knowing in my heart that no one could have survived that fall. Almost to the railing, where everyone else was staring down into the hole, I began pushing my way through the crowd. Suddenly, I was blocked by T's mom (whom I love dearly). She ran toward me, crying her eyes out, and threw her arms around me. She had seen the whole thing from an angle that I had not, and I could tell by her reaction that I had been right, and my best friend in the world was dead. 
(This was the absolute worst dream I have had in a very long time. I woke up feeling absolutely horrible. Todd has been in Australia for the past year, and I called him a few times after hearing this dream, just to hear is voice. Wasn't able to get in touch with him until a few days after this dream, though. It was pretty rough.  ::?: ) 


*12/13/2011*
*Fragment*
All I remember is that I dove into a large, rock-filled lagoon with some friends, and began swimming down into a huge hole (much like the one in the previous dream, but in the water instead of on land). Apparently, we could all breathe underwater, because we just kept swimming further and further down. Eventually, what was a tunnel opened up into a seemingly-boundless cavern of sorts. We began to see lights and over-sized mechanisms like cogs and chains surrounding us. We had swam down into what turned out to be an underwater civilization, reminiscent of what some might depict Atlantis to be - domed buildings and rock-set architecture. Never got a chance to associate with any of the locals, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/14/2011*
*Fragment*
I don't remember much besides making some kind of life or death deal with someone at a fast food drive-thru, driving an old muscle car with a TV in it (watching Deathproof), and demanding that my kid go to bed while she kept pestering me because she wanted to stay up and play Skyrim all night. 

*12/18/2011*
*Fragment*
I had met a girl who had been severely injured near my home, and I brought her in to try and help nurse her a bit. While we were there, I'd come into contact with some other girl who had recently died and was haunting my house (which wasn't my waking world house, btw). At first, I was the only person who could see the ghost, and I didn't know whether to bring it up or not, but then the other girl started to see the female ghost too. She would show up in mirrors and reflections in windows and whatnot. The girl I was helping began to think she was going insane, even though I told her I could see the ghost as well. 


*12/20/2011*
*Fragment One*
I was test driving a Dodge Viper on a quarter mile track, and the one thing I really remember is getting down to the end of the track and pulling the e-brake, slinging the back end around in a pretty awesome 180.  

*Fragment Two*
My friend and co-worker MJ stayed at work later than she usually does, and we got to hang out for a little while longer than normal. It was nice.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/21/2011
Fragment One*
Something about using hamsters at weapons. I think it was kind of a _Wanted_ scenario, where we strapped bombs to them or something, in order to use them to infiltrate some sort of facility. I don't really know for certain, though.


*Fragment Two*
I was apparently living at T's place, and had gotten into some kind of argument with his dad, who was implying that I shouldn't be living with them anymore, and looking for a place to live, myself, instead. Fed up with his words, I decided to pack my crap and leave. I ended up moving into some strange aircraft/helicopter thing with 3 women. It kind of looked like the 'Bunny-faced' mobile suit from the movie _Sucker Punch_, but with props and more room inside. The last thing I remember is being in the cockpit of this aircraft (which looked like an office interior), and having a conversation with them about something.



*12/25/2011
Fragment*
I was talking with *Auron* about the hip hop group Smif 'n Wesson. Of the two group members, he said that Tek sucks, and that he was 'mad at' Steele, for some reason, but I didn't even really know what he meant by that, because he wouldn't explain why. He was also testing out some racing video game, during our conversation, and he was racing a 'ghost car' - which is a phantom car that tracks the best time for the track and saves the data. After some time, though, we'd come to figure out that the 'ghost car' was actually being controlled by the invisible ghost of a young girl, who was sitting in the room with us, manipulating the 2nd player controller.

I don't remember anything else, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/27/2011*
*Fragment One*
There was a huge war going on between the Autobots and Decepticons. I was Optimus Prime, and just going around and completely destroying all of the Decepticons in my path; ripping them apart with my blades and cannons. At one point, I was having an argument with one of the other Autobots about whether we should drive into battle, in our vehicle forms, or just run in on our robot legs. 

*Dream Two:*
*"Beachside"*

A had a white horse, which I was riding up and down Daytona Beach. After a while, I had gone into one of the larger hotels and was riding the horse all through the building, while people tried to dodge out of our path. At one point, I remember dismounting the horse and was petting it, then it dropped down onto its back and 'offered' its stomach to me, like a dog waiting to have his belly rubbed, which I did.  
Later, back out on the beach, I was 'bodysurfing' on some of the waves. I remember catching one that seemed endless, and pushed me back toward the shore, for what seemed like a half mile. I achieved a very low level of lucidity around here, and I began to wonder if being out in the ocean was going to make my subconsious manifest any nightmare creatures. I kept bodysurfing, but was getting increasingly worried about that, so I ended up making my way back to dry land. While walking around the beach, I spotted a gorgeous girl, sitting on a wooden deck about 20 yards from me. Having thought back to the conversation I'd been having the other day about using lucid dreaming as an arena to practice social activity, I began making my way across the sand, to talk to this girl, which isn't usually something I'd just up and do. The walk in her direction seemed to take forever. In fact, it seem that, the more I walked, the more I was just really not getting anywhere. It was like the ground was stretching as I was walking across it. 
I don't actually remember making it over to her, before waking up. 


*12/30/2011*
*Fragment*
I was with a group of people that were breaking into someone's house. (I believe I was younger, in this dream.) There was really no reason we were breaking in. It was just an empty house, at the time. Later, the owner of the house - who was supposed to be gone longer than he was - came home. We all tried to bolt, but some of us couldn't get out fo the house in time, and had to hide. One kid was caught, and was getting interrogated by the house owner, so he ended up telling where some of the rest of us were hiding. Just I was about to be discovered I became lucid. Knowing it was just a dream, I decided to save the guy the trouble of coming to look for me, and I just walked out of my hiding spot to give him an explanation of what was going on. 
That's all I remember. 


*01/03/2012*
*"ET Eviction"*

I was practically _at War_ with this little, red, alien thing that had found its way into my house. It was a thin little red tube of something - kind of like a parasitic worm or something - that was really thin and about 8 inches long. On top of that, it could stretch to a much greater length and had a tooth-filled mouth on one end. With its malleable, stretchable body, this thing could fit through the smallest cracks and hold onto most surfaces, no matter how hard I pulled on it, because all it would do is stretch like elastic. Sometimes, I would try to shove it out a door, and then it would squeeze itself back in through the cracks in the doorframe. Or, if it was holding onto something and refusing to budge, I would pull and pull - stretching it out to about 5 feet or so, and then it would 'snap' back onto my hands and wrap itself around my wrists, like a child holding onto your leg to keep from being made to leave your side. Sometimes, I would get it way out into the field outside my old house, and throw it at the ground, and then I would haul-ass back to my house and try to close the door, only to have it somehow arrive at the same time and we'd continue our struggle again. 
Finally, after what seemed like dozens of minutes of work, I was able to get the thing out of the house, again. It was latched onto my wrists and just biting the _shit_ out of my hands. I was trying to take it even further than I had before, but I woke up before I was able to get it unlatched from my hands. 


*01/04/2012*
*Fragment*
My friend and ex-g/f MJ was telling her present b/f lies about me, to justify our hanging out together. She had been telling them that I was now gay or had HIV or something, in order to convince him that we weren't sleeping together when we were hanging out and he wasn't around (which we haven't been). I'd found out about this, though, and became really upset that she took to lying about it instead of just telling him straight up that I was still her best friend and we will still be hanging out, even though we're both straight (which is the actual situation now). I confronted her about it and she got irrationally crazy about the fact that I was even bringing it up, and she stormed off. 


*01/05/2012*
*Fragment*
All I can remember is that this was a short fragment about having an extremely badass bicycle, which was something of a cross between a touring bike and a mountain bike. I was riding toward MJ's house, who apparently lived in Longwood, in this dream, though she doesn't in real life. I really don't remember very much at all, though. 


*01/06/2012*
*Fragment*
I was in an apartment complex and getting attacked by a porcupine. It ran out of the bushes and I got its quills stuck in my foot - straight through my shoes. Dropped to the ground, from the pain, I crawled my way away from this advancing porcupine, dragging myself up the nearby stairs, which the porcupine was not able to climb. Once at the top of the stairway, I began pulling all of these twelve (or so) inch quills out of my feet. It was excruciating. (It was a lot like the old Freddy Kruger dream I'd had, years back, where I was pulling the long nails out of my gums, but this was in my feet.) The last thing I can remember is the few agonizing minutes I had, trying to get the barbs from out of my feet and toes. 

*Dream Fragment Two*
My best friend was leaving for Australia again (which he is), and we just spent the whole dream hanging out with each other and enjoying each other's company before he ships off again. 


*01/07/2012*
*Fragment*
Getting to 3rd base with TW, an ex-co-worker of mine who extremely attractive. There were a bunch of people in my house, who kept interrupting us, everytime things would start to heat up between her and I. One of those people happened to be my baby's momma. 


*01/09/2012*
*Fragment*
It was the middle of the night, and there were three Hagravens in my house. (Been playing a lot of _Skyrim_ lately.) The only thing I really remember is running into my room and trying to slam the door behind me. The trio got caught in the door frame and I had to keep pushing and slamming my shoulder against the door to beat them back. I was also trying to take care of them as quietly as possible, because my daughter was asleep in the next room and - Hagravens or not - I was really trying not to wake her up. After a short scuffle over the doorway, they were finally able to bust into my room. I woke up as soon as they smashed the dooframe in.

----------


## fOrceez

> It was the middle of the night, and there were three Hagravens in my house. (Been playing a lot of Skyrim lately.) The only thing I really remember is running into my room and trying to slam the door behind me. The trio got caught in the door frame and I had to keep pushing and slamming my shoulder against the door to beat them back. I was also trying to take care of them as quietly as possible, because my daughter was asleep in the next room and - *Hagravens or not - I was really trying not to wake her up*. After a short scuffle over the doorway, they were finally able to bust into my room. I woke up as soon as they smashed the dooframe in.



roflmao. Thanks for sharing!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Still catching up....slowly, but surely.  :tongue2: )



*01/09/2012*
*Dream Fragment One*
I was boarding a train, but I can't remember where I was supposed to be going. What I did come to find out was that I'd gotten onto the wrong, and the one I was on was heading 'non-stopped' to Australia (which made _perfect_ sense.  ::roll::  ). I began to panic a bit, thinking that I was going to be stuck on this train for God knows how long. But, not too far from where we'd boarded, we came to another station, where I was able to hop onto a different train and head back the other way. For some reason (probably because I didn't have a ticket for this new train), I had to share an 'undercarriage' beneath the train - which had about as much room as the space beneath an 18-wheeler's trailer. There were a few other people down there, and we were holding on for dear life, to the small planks that separated us from the train tracks which were whizzing by, beneath us. With the way we had to hold onto the planks, I kept getting nervous that my fingers were going to get caught in the wheels and severed. 

*Dream Two*
*"Two Left Feet"*

I remember being in an apartment complex type of setting. There were a few women there, who were around my age, and a couple of little kids that were running around the area. I was having a lot of fun, playing with the kids, and this one girl - in particular - was really checking me out. She seemed to be watching how I interacted with the kids, and by the huge smile on her face, I could see that she approved. Later, I was at a nightclub and saw her in the crowd. When she noticed me, she grabbed my hand and dragged me to the dancefloor, just as "Ice Ice Baby" came on. We just laughed at how corny the song selection was and danced to it, anyway.  
While we were dancing, I kept having problems because it seemed like random things were just cluttering up the dancefloor, and I kept stepping on them. First it was a broom, that had hap-hazzardly made its way onto the floor. Then, once I was able to navigate clumsily around that, I somehow got my foot stuck into a pillow case. What had once been an attempt to dance now simply turned into me trying to get the damned pillowcase off of my foot, to no avail. 


*01/10/2012*
*"Illusionista"*

There was a crazy alien invasion scenario going on. (Unfortunately, I lost most of the details of the dream.) It was all very intense, and dramatic, with lots of emotional moments between myself and my friends and family. I don't remember too much about the nature of the aliens, themselves, aside from their larval form; they were these small, centipede-like bugs that would burrow into our skin, wherein they would multiply and eventually take over the person's mind, which them became the 'host'. There was an extremely horrific scene in which some of us - myself included - were forced to take knives to our own bodies and cut these parasites out of our flesh (much like in the movie _The Ruins_), to keep from becoming completely controlled.  
Sometime later, I also remember an extremely emotional moment, when I was with my mom, and we were trying to get out of town as the aliens were destroying everything. We were looking back toward the city, and watching an enormous mushroom cloud swell up from where we'd once called home. My mom was sobbing at all we'd lost, and I was trying to console her. 
Later, still, we'd come to find out that the entire scenario was an illusion. It was forced upon us by some crazy powerful witch, or something. I can't remember how we'd done it, but we were able to defeat her, and got her locked up in an asylum for the criminally insane. She was being wheeled away on a gurney, and, once she got passed a certain point - and deeper within the bowels of the asylum, she broke free and tried to launch some sort of counter-attack from the inside. She transformed, showing us her true figure, which was human from the torso up, but had the enormous abdomen of an insect. We'd gotten into a final battle, down in a dungeon-esque corner of the building, and were able to inject her with something from a syringe, which made her inhuman abdomen swell up even bigger than it was. Inevitably, it burst, splattering a thick, translucent liquid all over us and the room. After that, though she was still alive, the witch was apparently unable to continue her fight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/11/2012*
*"This is a Raid!"*

I was hanging out with a bunch of people, in someone's living room. My daughter CJ was there, and we were all just kind of sitting around watching TV. All of a sudden, some girls came into the house/apartment and blurted out [At work. Censored for Now] My kid perks up and says "really??" as if she was so excited about what she was about to witness. Later, I was with CJ (who was now a bit older than she is now) and she was driving us around in a car. While she was driving, I was explaining to her - for some reason - what a police raid is. (It's been a topic around Extended Discussion, lately.) I was telling her how a raid was, put simply, when the police barge into your house without warning. I don't remember whether or not I actually elaborated on this, but I figure she only focused on that one concept.  
So, having this fresh 'understanding' of what a raid was - and once we pulled back up to the friend's house, where we once were - CJ slammed on the gas and crashed the car directly through the outer wall and into the person's dining/living room area. Needless to say, I was mortified, though she, completely unfazed by the crash, suddenly yelled out to everyone in the house, "THIS IS A RAID! HAHAHAHAHA!" as if infinitely proud of herself at having so quickly applied her new knowledge of what a raid was.  
Lol. Kids... 


*01/12/2012*
*Dream Fragment One*
I was ghost hunting with some chick. We'd begun the hunt during a non-lucid portion of the dream, but I ended up becoming slightly lucid after realizing we were searching for _ghosts_. I didn't really choose to interfere with the narrative at all, and we just continued looking around for any ghosts that might be in the area. On the street of some unknown neighborhood, I'd thought I'd caught a glimpse of some sort of bright apparition, reflected in the metal surface of the trunk of a nearby car, but I didn't really see anything else around us. I figured it to just be the reflection of the moon, but didn't spend too much time confirming it. 

*Dream Fragment Two*
I was discussing the previous dream on the forum, and *Omnis Dei* (whom had been participating in the raid conversation, in ED) had commented on it. I can't remember his comment, though. 

*Dream Three*
*"Deady's Little Girl"*

I was on an upper floor of an old apartment building and happened to be looking out of a window, when I saw a woman in a compact car getting her vehicle flipped by an angry mob. Once the vehicle was turning over onto its roof, I could see that there were also kids in the car, and they were terrified. Immediately, I ran downstairs. I don't remember much of the actual confrontation with the crowd, but I was able to reason them into leaving the woman and her children alone, and they ended up dispersing. While they were clearing out, I began helping the woman and her 2 children out of the overturned car. She had a little boy and girl - the boy being the younger of the two, at the age of maybe 2 years old. He was just the sweetest kid. We'd gotten along really well, within the first few moments of my meeting him. Sometimes, he'd just come up to me and hug around my legs. The mother, who was maybe in her early 40's, was quite attractive, and very thankful for my help. She had short, black hair, and a bit of a 'punk' kind of look to her, and it was easy to see that there was at least some level of mutual attraction there. I asked her if she wanted to go and grab something to eat sometime, if for no other reason than that she seemed like someone I'd like to get to know.  
Later, after we'd gone out for food, we ended up back at her apartment. It wasn't long before we started fooling around and [Censored for now]. Eventually, I was just not able to ignore it, and I told her that I had to stop, before we'd even really gotten down to business. I didn't really go into detail as to why, not wanting to hurt her feelings. She was noticeably upset, but ultimately seemed to understand. Her father, on the other hand - whom I met later in the dream - well...he wasn't quite so understanding... 
Apparently, her father was some kind of immortal, invincible being. On the outside, he looked like your typical, southern-ish old man. (Kind of reminded me of Abraham Whistler, from the _Blade_ movies.) He'd caught wind of the fact that I'd refused to sleep with his daughter, and was soon Hell-bent on causing me major bodily harm. This 'man' spent the rest of the dream hunting me down and trying to kill me, often brutally murdering anyone that I'd recently associated with, in order to pick up a trail that would lead him to me. Every now and then, he would track me down, and we'd square off. I actually ended up killing him at least 4 times, throughout the course of the dream, but the bastard just kept coming back. This was quickly turning into a slasher flick type of scenario, and no matter how I would get away from this guy, he would just keep on coming for me. There was one moment when I was being stalked through a school or something like that. I'd grabbed some sort of weapon and was about to kill the man again, when I realized that it was the police that were following me this time. I'd almost killed them, by accident, because I was so rattled. They told me they'd heard something about the situation and were coming to investigate. However, while I was talking to them, the chick's old man popped up suddenly, and completely mutilated them both, right in front of me - carving them up in gruesome fashion. I believe I bolted, after that. After a little more cat-and-mouse, I remember one more confrontation with him, where we in the back of his pick-up truck (which was somehow stretched into an RV-like structure, with four walls and a ceiling). We'd gotten into another fight, and I had begun slipping in and out of lucidity, by this time. Feeling much less threatened by him, I attempted a few 'Hadouken' fireballs on him, but was not able to manifest a single one. Then, still having the upper-hand, I pushed him into into some sort of industrial shredder that he had inside his vehicle, painting one wall with his crimson remains. There was literally nothing left of him that could be identified. 
Having slipped out of lucidity again, and wondering if I'd actually managed to get rid of him, I made my way to the woman's apartment; where she and her kids had been, throughout the whole ordeal with her father. Despite our earlier 'problem', there was still a level of friendship between us. When I got there, though, instead of being happy to see me, like her kids had been, before this, there was an almost palpable hostility in the air. Somehow, they had gotten word that I had 'killed' the grandfather. Out of nowhere, the - once sweet and affectionate - little boy comes running up to me and bites me on the hand. Hard. I drew my had back and looked toward her other kids. She had three this time, instead of two, the third of which was an older, teenage daughter. All three were giving me a look that I could see was the spitting image of their grandfather's evil glare. But, where her younger children didn't seem to pose all that much of a threat, it was the teenage daughter in whom I could see an explicitly _dangerous_ level of rage building, though she remained silent...just staring at me. It was then that I knew he was somehow 'influencing them', from beyond - possessing them, somewhat, in order to carry out his revenge. The mother was also visibly hostile, though not on the level of the children. As I pleaded with her to let me explain the craziness that I had just been dealing with, she insisted that it was best for me to leave and take my daughter (who was now with me, for some reason), because I was upsetting her children. On one hand, I could see that she didn't really want me to leave, but with the tension the way it was, she seemed to be demanding as if she had no other choice. Feeling more than a little dejected, I left the apartment. 
After walking downstairs, I noticed her father's pick-up truck in the parking lot. Inside, was the man himself - fully whole - and he smiled evily while getting out of the truck and walking in my direction. By now, I felt completely defeated. I knew that he was just going to keep tracking me, no matter how many times I killed him. There was some stranger nearby, and I started raving about how I'd chopped the old man up, and how he kept coming back to life. The stranger just said "no, man...no...." and shook his head at me like I was losing my marbles. Again, I turned to face the woman's father. He had a bottle in his hand, with a cloth sticking out of the top of it - a molotov cocktail. For a moment, we just stared at each other, him with this smug look of victory on his face. About here, my lucidity began coming back, and really the first thing that I was thinking about was just waking myself up from this horrible dreams. In the middle of my train of thought, though, and without actually lighting it first, the old man suddenly chucked the bottle directly at my head. Almost instinctively, I focused on a bit of telekinesis and pretty much 'force-pushed' the unlit molotov directly back at him, accompanied by a wave of my hand. Before I got to see if it actually hit him or not, I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/13/2012
Dream Fragment One*
I had gone to a club with T, in Orlando, and we had taken some 'skates'. During the course of the night, I'd seen him about to get into a fight with some random, really tall, dude. They were in each others' faces, and apparently only seconds away from throwing hands. Attempting to intervene, I stepped between them, somewhat sliding them apart with my hands. Obviously upset with this, the tall guy reaches over and shoves me backward, forcefully, as if trying to knock me to the floor. I instinctively rebounded back at him with a lunging fist to his jaw, completely laying him out. In no time at all, I was being ushered outside by the police, and questioned about what happened. I don't remember much of the interrogation, but they ended up letting me go. 


*Dream Two
"Tatano"*

I was exploring a mine, or some other sort of underground cave, which was flooded with waist-deep water. A small ledge rimmed the outer edges of the chamber that I was in, along with a few friends of mine. The water was very murky and someone soon exclaimed there was something moving in the water. Shortly afterward, a surge of current came through this waterway, and some of us began to get swept away and toward a dark tunnel ahead. We were able to hang onto the wall, where the current was much weaker then in the center, and pull ourselves out of the water and onto the ledge. 

While we were sitting there on this leg - pretty much stuck, until the current subsided enough for us to make our way back out the way we came - we encountered another group of people coming (somehow) out of the cave that we were almost just swept into. They were of either Native or Latin American descent, and all carrying guns. Apparently, it was some kind of illegal faction or cartel. I also had a small pistol on my hip, but there were more of them than there were of us, and I figured drawing on them would probably be the worst mistake I could make. The leader of the group made some rambling threat to us about how "the Tatano Comes" for the people of our region, however, they didn't really go into detail about just what 'The Tatano' was. After holding us for a brief period, they let us go home. We were all terrified, though, because they had issued the threat not necessarily to us as individuals, but to all of the people in our community. They were extremely vague, though, so even though we knew that they were planning _something_, we didn't exactly know _what_. Once back in our community (apparently, we shared a neighborhood), we started theorizing what they meant by 'The Tatano Comes'. I couldn't figure out if they meant some kind of abominable monster or if 'The Tatano' was the name of their outfit, and they were going to raid our community with guns and whatnot.

It turned out to be the latter. A short while after our encounter, the men had begun to invade our neighborhood. It was now the dead of winter (and was snowing heavily, even though I live in Florida), and I was now watching the dream from a disembodied perspective. I was watching a tiny Latina friend, from my earlier group (whom I believe is someone I know IRL, but am not sure), and she was dressed in a ninja dogi. My perspective followed her as she sneaked around through the night time snow flurries, using stealth to sneak up on the individual, occupying members of 'The Tatano', silently executing them, one by one.

(Sometime during the day after this dream, I came to realize that this dream was directly influenced by a mission that I'd played on Skyrim, before bed. I'd tried to incubate a Skyrim related dream, while playing, and didn't even recognize the similarities, because of how well-hidden they were. In the game, I had to break into a cave belonging to a group of bandits, who wore primative, Native American-esque outfits. The cave was slightly filled with water. There was a lot of tension building up, while I made my way into and through the cave, stealthily taking down as many opponents, individually, as I could. The apparent 'boss' of these bandits was a female, which might be the reason why I found the tiny female in my group to be such a prominent character.)


*Dream Fragment Three*
(This entire dream was disembodied, though I only remember two very brief scenes.)
I was watching Marty McFly (_Back to the Future_) test out a hoverboard in Doc Brown's garage/lab. I got the distinct impression that this was still the 1985 reality, and that the hover-board was either brought back from the future or built from the  design of the one he had in the future (and then the past). There was some little kid hanging out in the garage, too, and he said something like "whoa! A hover-board!" and, even though I was just kind of observing this dream, passively, I remember wondering just how this kid from the '80s knew what a hover-board was. 

Later, Marty was at home with his girlfriend from the movie. She'd gotten around to telling him that she was pregnant and they were going to have a baby. They were both overjoyed with the whole thing, and began making love on the couch. Again, even though I was nothing but a spectator, I remember becoming a bit jealous at the amount of raw emotion and passion I was seeing in the scene.



*01/17/2012
Dream Fragment*
(Unfortunately, I've pretty much lost all of the details to this dream. I had watched the movie _The Immortals_ before going to bed, so the dream was heavily based upon that.)

There was some epic, mythological battle going on, and I was entrusted by the Gods to wield Poseidon's trident. Of course, I was reluctant to take on the responsibility, but the deities (whomever they were) were convinced that I had it within me to succeed in destroying Earth's foes. The main thing that I can remember is a part in the battle where I was treading water in a seemingly bottomless ocean or harbor or something. There was an opponent coming up at me from the depths, and I kept firing shot after shot of golden light from Poseidon's trident, down toward my attacker. Every desperate shot pushed him/it further and further deeper into the water beneath me, as I just continued frantically blasting away from the surface. There was so much more that went on in this crazy, action-packed dream, but I really don't recall anything else.



*01/20/2012
Dream Fragment*
(I successfully incubated a guitar-related dream, after a night of guitar practice.)
The only thing I really remember was that I was teaching someone to play guitar, focusing mostly on fingering the fretboard. That's about it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/22/2012
Dream One
"Indecent Proposal"*

I was in my old neighborhood, at the house my baby's mom and I used to share with her dad. It was late at night, and some unknown guy comes by. I happened to see him standing on the porch, through my bedroom window, and was wondering just wtf he was up to. When I went outside to question him, he told me that he was new to the area and thought that someone else lived here. We started talking for a moment and he told me that he'd been going around the neighborhood meeting people and had been set up to meet some girls in a nearby house, for some fun. He said that I seemed pretty cool, and he invited me to tag along. Apparently, my ex and I were still together, and I told him that I wouldn't be able to join him. He then smiled and asked if my girl was a freak, because I could just bring her along. Lol. 

Again, I respectfully declined and sent him on his way. After that, I remember having a brief conversation with my ex's dad, whom I was surprised to find was actually home at the time. Then, sometime later still, I was out on the porch again and saw that the guy I'd met earlier was coming back around in the direction of our house, with a girl on each arm. He noticed me standing around outside and, just as he was restating his offer for me to come hang out with them, I woke up.


*Dream Fragment Two*
I was with some friends and family, at some kind of massive protest downtown - like an OWS function or something. There was an insane crowd in the street. My mom was with us, and I think my friend JS was there. The more the night went on, the more volatile things were becoming, and we were beginning to fear that violence was going to erupt, any moment. Indeed, in one corner of the sea of people, a commotion started. The small scuffle led to a lot of pushing and shoving and angry words, in that region of the crowd. The last thing I remember is my group wading through a crowd of the potential rioters, in order to have some words with the more important figure heads of the event, and try to help them restore order.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> oh yeah. i never poste but you showed up in a dream a few nights ago when I was walking in this strange apartment area. you were on a balcony and were chatting about how scary the place seemed. then were going to go jam guitar at a bar with open mic or something. I remember seeing you vividly. it was cool!



Sorry I didn't answer this sooner. Sounds awesome, though.  :vicious:  ::thumbup:: 





> Hm, don't really get why you would start a fight in a lucid lol
> Funny how you lost lucidity at the awkwardness.



Heh. Well, I really didn't start the fight, from what I remember. The bouncer started the fight, but he had gotten me really pissed off, to where, when I started to become lucid, I was yelling at him not to fuck with me, because it was my dream and I would tear him apart. Lol.

----------


## Hukif

Alright, the dream with the father of the friend. First when I saw the pic thought it was an evil alien, then read and came back, yup old man. Then read again and he changed back to evil alien lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*01/23/2012
Dream One (a)
"What 15-minute Break?"*

I was hanging out with my ex and a few other people, when out of nowhere, she slips a hand underneath the table and sets it in my lap, rummaging around down there for a bit and shooting me a mischievous grin. Later, it was just the two of us and we were laying down, watching t.v. We began to hold hands, and it was just kind of nice being that way again, since it had been a while since we'd dated. 

Sometime during this (though I can't remember the timeline), I was at our job and had left on a break to go hang out with her, not realizing that she didn't have to be back to work at the same time as me, and that I was running late. Somewhat ridiculously, we'd decided to go to the beach during our break, and I was now speeding to get back into town, pretty sure that I was likely to get fired, as soon as I stepped in the door. There was also a brief moment here, where I remember pulling up to a house at night, and someone jumping out of a parked car nearby and running away as if feeling the scene of a crime. I woke up shortly after this.


*Dream One (b)* (Dream Re-Entry)
I was back at her apartment (where we'd been in the previous dream, watching tv), and she had gone somewhere, which was funny, because I was trying to return her keys to her. So, I waited up on her porch for her to return. The buildings had this weird, seemingly unfinished architecture, where you'd practically have to jump over gaps and climb walls to reach each apartment. There was a kid hanging around her porch, and when I asked him what he was doing, he said he was waiting for [my] 'girfriend' to return. After a while, she pulled up in her car and I went down to meet her. She had a friend with her, who seemed to recognize me, but I can't remember who she was.



*01/24/2012
Dream Fragment*
I was Batman, in some insane scenario about fighting werewolves and other large creatures. At first, it was just an all-out brawl against them, but then we ended up having to team up to face a bigger thread. Killer Croc was a part of the situation, and we had to reluctantly ally with each for the same reason. I don't remember much of the following battle, but we had to fight hordes of generic henchmen and figure out puzzles (much like in the game). The last thing I remember is taking on the Joker, one on one, who was armed with what I believe was a switchblade knife.



*01/25/2012
"With Friends Like These..."*

I was with a group of old friends, and a couple of people I don't recognize. I know JS and MA were there (old friends of mine - a failed couple), and it was weird to see them all buddy/buddy again. We were at someone's home, and one blonde girl in the group had been crying about something. Obviously something of a private issue, we'd gone into one of the rooms and she was telling me about what was going on, while I tried to console her. She leaned into me and I put an arm around her, just as some of our friends appeared in the doorway. Suddenly, one of the other girls in the group (though I can't remember who) seemed to get really jealous of the (completely innocent) attention I was giving this girl. She said something under her breath, like "oh, she's good..." turned around and walked off.

Later, we were all in some enormous mansion. Walking around, exploring the place, I had become slightly lucid. I specifically remember telling a couple of the girls to remember that this was a dream, in the off chance that they would remind me, should I forget. After some time, we found out that there were these huge guys in black coats walking around this mansion, who looked like Mr. X from the Resident Evil series. They were lumbering juggernauts, and were kind of creepy, in the way they just wandered about aimlessly. I ended up getting into a fight with one of them, in a hallway, where I did something of a 'fade-away' Hadouken blast, turning around while in motion and sliding backward, away from the monster, while shooting the beam of blue energy at him. While doing this, I happened to notice that I could see my reflection in the metal face of one of the double doors I'd just dashed through, surrounded by blue light as a fired away at him. I remember thinking about how it was such an amazing little detail that my mind threw in there.

After doing some more exploring, it was revealed that this mansion was owned by a coven of vampires, who were attacking us around every other corner. I remember a small vampire boy biting me on the hand, but I sort of 'fortified' my hand by will, causing him to be unable to penetrate my skin with his fangs. A few more skirmishes followed, which I was handling without too much trouble, but I began to notice that the people in my group were starting to come up missing, one by one. Soon, it was just me. Curious as to just what might have happened to everyone, I set out on a search for them, eventually losing my lucidity.

There was some kind of transition here, and I felt like I was just coming back to the mansion, after some extended period. The entire house was now covered in ice and snow. Some rooms and wings were completely shut off, as if it hadn't been lived in for decades. I was still searching for my friends, though, climbing through these icy corridors and removing blockades from places where it seemed no one had tread for ages. 

Finally, I walked into a large courtyard of sorts, enclosed in glass - something between an 'inside' and an 'outside' type of room, if that makes any sense - kind of an upscale back patio. It was very elegant, as was everything else in the mansion, and looked like it might be some aristocrat's den - There was well over a dozen vampires in here, and they were all just milling about, doing their own thing. A few of the males were sparring, and I then looked over toward a set of tables and chairs, seeing some of the females lounging around in white bathrobes. This looked more like a resort than a coven of vampires. It was then that I noticed that I recognized some of the females. They were the missing girls from my group. They seemed to recognize me at the same time. Immediately, I was lucid again, and I walked over to them, getting a few less-then-welcome glares from some of the other vamps in the room. The girls sauntered sexily up to me, smiling invitingly. They began telling me about great their new vamp lifestyles were, trying to seduce me into becoming 'one of them.' Even though I was aware that I was dreaming, I couldn't help but feel betrayed by them, as I had been really enjoying their company, earlier in the dream, and they'd just left me to search for them by myself. They tried to put me on a guilt trip for declining their offer to stay there with them as a vampire, but I told them that _they_ were the ones at fault, for choosing to stay behind, and that I was gonna just go my own way for the rest of the dream. (Funny that, even though I was aware that it was a dream, I felt _so_ betrayed by their having been lounging around here with the vamps while I wasted half of my dream searching for them. Lol.)

Inevitably, as these girls began to make me out to be the bad guy in this, the other vamps began circling in around me. Finally, the head vampire gave the order to have me killed. An enormous, absolutely _insane_ fight ensued, where I took on this entire courtyard of vampires at once. (The action felt a lot like in the game Arkham Asylum, which I had been playing lately.) Everyone was basically just coming in at once and I had to pull off sick combos to take them all out, moving from opponent to opponent fluidly, cutting through their numbers so quick that they barely had time to gain any sort of upper-hand. During the fight, while near the large fireplace at the head of the room, I caught sight of a small box sitting atop the mantle. Showing a little ingenuity, I stuck my hand in the box, willing it to contain a bunch of stakes and other weapons, which I immediately used in battle, taking out the gang of undead attackers and causing the head vampire to finally take his shot against me. This dude was _huge_ (and reminded me of Kingpin from the Daredevil movie). He swooped in toward me and, in a defensive reflex, I manifested a pistol into my hand, barely having enough time to swing the barrel up and shoot him in the leg, before he was standing directly in front of me. The shot obviously did nothing to him, and I was actually somewhat emboldened by his resilience. I remember muttering something to him like "Oh...a tough guy, eh?" We then had a short hand-to-hand battle. I don't remember much of it, but I know that I completely out-classed him. The very last thing I remember from the fight is grabbing him by the back of the head and shoving his face into the glass enclosure around the room, spider-webbing the glass with a loud crack. I don't remember actually killing him, though.

The girls had stayed out of the fight, but were still obviously pissed at me. I was more than satisfied with the dream, though, and fearing I would forget many of the details, I told them that I was leaving them to go back to the real world, and that they could just stay 'down here' and be pissed, for all I care, traitorous bitches that they were. Lol.

The very last thing I recall was looking out into the night, through the glass wall, and seeing some underwater lights moving around in a pond or pool, just outside, as if there were two people scuba-diving, out there in the winter cold. I then woke myself up.

----------


## Kaenthem

that was awsooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome , motivation up from 5% to ∞%

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Thanks, man! It was great. I wish I could remember some of the finer details of the fights, but it was really badass.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

So....far....behind.....  ::?: 


_Massive_ update on the way. I've just been too daunted by the thought of getting caught up here, but I've been meaning to get back to my regular journaling, so I have to get it out of the way. I'm getting over some horrible recall, and my dreams are just starting to fill out again, so I'm going to try to get back on track.

To try to keep this thing going, I'm going to be entering a lot more fragments, and less-detailed entries, but only when necessary to keep myself from getting too far behind again.

----------


## Hukif

Good good, I do miss your journal a lot, bring it on with the dreaming!

----------


## fOrceez

Behind, you are.
Update, you must.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Yeah yeah. I'm trying to get back into it! I've been really busy lately, mainly with projects. One of those happens to be a novel that is based on lucid dreaming, which I'm working on.  :Shades wink: 

So, for right now, I think I'm just going to dump all of my notes up to this point. I may go back and expand on some of the better entries, but I think it's just having this back log of dreams that's keeping me from moving on and going forward. Figure I might as well throw 'em out there now.


*Spoiler* for _Keepin it moving._: 




*02-08-2012*
- Walking around a crowded house with my robe open, barely giving a fuck.
- Tomb/treasure hunting with some friends (some of whom I don't really know, like two Asian guys named Kyo and Aiko). Found a few shallow entrances to the tomb, but could only go so far. Room with scary-looking hole/abyss. Knew we were supposed to go down there, but didn't want to. Dropped something down there and it showed up on an (out of place) tech screen, breaking down it's make-up and functionality. Knew the only way forward was down there, but weren't sure if the abyss would kill us. Back on the surface, found A and K after we thought they were dead. Celebrated and then something was coming. Saw huge [mirror-mask bird thingies with no skin) walking about, so we had to get out of sight. Moving down dusty road, looking for another way into tomb or out of area, ground began moving. Hands and (undead) people beginning to reach us to pull us down. Grabbed one of the asian kids and pulled him under. I was close enough toa motorcycle to grab it and move through the muck. Grabbed the girl, who might have been MJ and moved her around to safety. Could tell something huge was following. Went back to see if kid was still alive. Humanoids were too close and he was gone. Turned back around to get back to girl withthese things gaining on me. Huge hole in earth now, between girl and I. Drove over to the side and jumped off bike as it was swallowed. Landed on ledge and shimmied across hole. Celebrated with girl and another guy from our group.

*02/09/2012*
- Batman styled dream. Fighting a buch of dudes out near the water. All fell into water and were fighting down there. Realized that I could breathe underwater and was dreaming. Started getting upperhand on them and drowning them. Came to the surface and showed them they couldn't beat me and that I was dreaming by levitating on top of the water. One guy said that was impossible. Later. Face-off with Joker that was like Batman Beyond vs Joker where I was up in the rafters and fucking with his head.
- Battle against the scarecrow, where my identity as Wayne was basically being exposed by run-ins with demons from his/my past. Don't remember much of this one, though.

*02/10/2012*
- Death of Batman. This time I was one of the goons, and Batman was following us. He was tryin to be discrete, but we'd sometimes see his ears and cape poking out from behind objects. At the end, there was a bit of a fight. I was taken down, and Bats was leaning over me when the Joker came up behind him and shot him in the back of the head.

*02/15/2012*
- *Incubated with Skyrim* Was in a snowy, medeival area at first, and a town was being tormented by a witch/goddess of some kind. She was able to grow into a 50foot-ish colossus. Fight with her that, at first I didn't remember. Chased her/tracked her to a cliff where she disappeared beyond the whiteout of the blizard and would not come back into view to face us, obviously on the run. Finally, when she wouldn't come out, and beginning to get a bit of lucidity, I jumped into the flurry and fell/flew through the snow, uncertain, but unafraid of where I would end up. Emerged in a more modern building somehow. Had a one on one with her. I would be on the run through this glass corridors and walls, and she would just come smashing through them in her giant form, with her enormous sword. Regaining lucidity, the last thing I remember is catching her sword between my fingers (wondering whether or not it was going to hurt because I was dreaming) and snapping my hand down to one side, disarming her and slamming her sword down onto the ground. I was about to unleash on her when I woke up.

*02/17/2012*
- Playing what seemed like third wheel to a guy that was trying to hook up with some girl.

*02/19/2012*
- Hanging with MJ and we were at a job or something. Powerful lady walks in and tries to blackmail MJ with something. MJ made her look like a fool, though, and called in the person that was being spoken about and straightened things out. I might have been playing the part of a girlfriend of hers or something? I dunno.

*02/22/2012*
- Moving through haunted house with CJ and holding her. Escaping through sewer that ran under haunted house. Being chased by some group. Ran to military base to seek help. Like a campus. Later, was dealing with some bully by bullying back. 
- Something about a dog that walked around on two legs.

*02/23/2012*
- Was hanging out with a bunch of friends and a chick on some lawn chairs. Ended up getting wasted and was told by the others that the girl and I had wild sex and had flipped over chairs and whatnot. Later, doing acrobatics off of a huge slide. I believe *Geoff* was there. Would run from a distance and up the front of the slide and then flip off with a trick. Told them I would be doing a flip with half twist. 
- Dream about my cellphone having been sitting on the dining table and then having just jumped off by itself, when I was in the next room, and shattered on the ground. Then I was telling someone about it - maybe MJ - and she didn't believe that it just jumped off by itself. I felt like the house was haunted. (I also woke up to my phone malfunctioning.)
- Checking out a pic of someone online, while at work, and unintentionally pulling up porn.

*02-25-2012*
- Trifling bi0tch. Trying to get me pinned as bad father. Called her on it
she had a field day. In a classrooom with the others. Some beligerent
dude coming around to fight. We got into it and I took him out
Later, at Dan's house. CJ talking back to me sarcastically. Straightened
her out. More drama with the friend and Dan involved this time. 

*02-27-2012*
- Hidden living area up in a tree. 
- Cierra suggesting that she knew I smoked MJ, when I said I don't smoke anymore.

*03/05/2012*
- Standing up on passenger seat of convertible shooting energy blasts at pursuing monsters and mages.
- Cats attacking me and clawing and biting my hands, because I wouldn't pet them anymore. (B6)

*03/06/2012*
- Exploring house as a woman. House was haunted and had all types of ghouls coming after me. Lucid. Wasn't afraid of them, and made short work. Vampires I think, at one point? Remember impaling them with something as they stalked me.

*03/11/2012*
- I was Batman, and having a romantic episode with Talia. She was trying to convince me to quit being Batman. I'd gotten really fucked up during a fight, and she became upset when she hears of my injuries. With me out of the way, she set out to finish fighting. 
- In my neighborhood, being chased by wrecker truck. Cornered me on a porch and I became lucid. Went out to confront driver and woke up.

*03/12/2012*
- Fun with some chick. Can't remember who. Also being chased down a hall by some huge creature with an aversion to certain sounds. Held him off with a tuning fork but had to jump out a window when he got too close.

*03/13/2012*
- Awesome race against Todd. Like SSX on foot in that there were different paths to take and we had wingsuits that could help us across gaps. Running through peoples' yards and on an El-Train. 
- Homoerotic snippet of Jackie and Chris from Rush Hour about to spar each other and plopped on a couch taking their business suits off and staring into each others eyes, smiling. It was wierd. Was watching it with someone and we were both kind of WTF?
- Picking up CJ somewhere in mom's car, and she not noticing me at first.

*03/14/2012*
- Girl I knew was some kind of famous fighter. We ended up havin to fight wood-elves in a store of somekind, and I believe she was one of them. We had a war using slingshots against their arrows.

*03/30/2012*
- Battling giant robots with friends. Lucid. Finally dispatched one in blaze of fire. Then bigger robot came up out of the flames. Tried to hit my friend and I stepped in and blocked with a metallic hand of my own. Kamehameha at one of my enemies. Also race against other characters. Team race. Some people from work. I think weapons involved. I remember jumping over desks and whatnot to advance on the person I was chasing. Robot fight through movie theater or something as well.

*04/11/2012*
- Final destination type deaths. I remember being eaten alive by animals and having my chest blown open. Others were dying in similar fashion. One guy shot through streets as some kind of projectile and slammed up against a wall, killing him. Turned out to be some kind of conspiracy being controlled by some type of faction. I eventually became lucid and started taking them all on.

*04/15/2012*
- On a campus and running late for school/work. Kept checking the clock but it was moving really slowly. I was looking to change majors to psychology I believe.

*04/19/2012*
- Was with GV again I think. Something about Nazis, or a faction like them. I got lucid for a while. Huge war scene. I was firing from invisible rocket launcher and things. Giant creature attempting to eat me.By the end I had many of my enemies cheering me own to take down the syndicate.

*04-24-2012*
- Cj not listening to anything and being very defiant to the point of enraging me. Lying and refusing to do anything. Pinching her to get responses at times. 
- Fighting guys on castle at night. Huge bird came in and devoured one just leaving endtrails. Fleeing enemy with sword. Forced off of balcony. Huge fall with pain but lived.

*04-25-2012*
- At Winn-Dixie with dad. Working on car or truck with hood up. Had bag of bud. Suddenly surprise sting operation by cops. Whole lot was locked down. Guns and all. Thought they were there for us because of weed. Had to hide it so they wouldn't find it. Dad passed to me and I rolled it up in a shirt, trying not to make the celophane too loud.

*05-01-2012*
- Event downtown or something. Friends and theme park atmosphere. Went around exploring. Later, crazy stuff happening. Scary section of park. Huge Bahamut dragon thing. Lucid and egged him on. Fought for a bit and jumped from cliff. Later, back around near scary castle or something. First, I fought someone in the street with fire blast, and then remember telling someone about it, later. Then, actually inside the castle, I was walking passed a door. I saw a friend get mesmirized and doubled back looked through hole again. Some sort of magic had taken hold, and I watched her age rapidly. I tried to pull away from the scene, but I felt and unseen force pulling me toward the room and toward her. I remember telling my friends the story later. Afterward, we went downtown, and it looked like the city was literally on fire. Come to find out, it was a theme park attraction to celebrate The Dark Knight Returns, and they had a prop city up that was burning.

*05-05-2012*
- Epic war. Powers and whatnot. Caught a missile and threw it at nearby enemy robot thing.Walking on water to get back over to ship. Fighting Darth Vader-like villain. Slight wall run. Flying with Hulk bounding up and down beside us.


*05-08-2012*
- Chased through gator infested, flooded slum. Something to do with
getting close to tribe leader's woman. Ran to entrance but was blocked
off in a cell. Later things were normal. A bit calmer as I was bargained
for by people (the woman I think). She as beautiful and fun. 

05-09-2012
House full of family and kids. Drinking and had to work on roof (to find 'animal' that had ben running around up there). Kids watching me. one seemed infatuated. MJ was there. I was asking about her birthday. She was coming onto me because I cared. Told me to hook up later. Went to sleep. Woke up nude and kids in room trying to pull my blanket off. Ran them out and parents came in accusing me of messing with them. Aunt P got biblical on me and one of the mom's came in and we went back and forth while I pleaded to her that I have no idea what she's talking about.

*05-11-2012*
Real close with GV. Sex I believe. Went to theme park afterward. Riding rail type of ride. Saw guy dive across a passing coaster with a baby in his hand, fallng down to a lower level but saving both of them. After that, everything started malfunctioning - rail cars running into each other; flamethrower on passing car; people falling; etc. Crash at the end where we rolled out as car crashed. Later, in field with armed guards. Forcing us to chew something like tobacco and then they were going to take us somewhere as some kind of experiment or something. Walking toward a tornado in the background, by their orders.

*05-20-2012*
Superman teamed up with the Avengers. He was extremely over-powerful and badass. I remember being him at one point. In outer space. Slinging punches at these asteroid type things that were coming in from all directions. Would hit them and then would see the ghostly face of some huge, cosmic creature wince in pain with each hit.





*Spoiler* for _Notes for last night_: 




05/29/2012
Dream Fragment One:
I was walking around town with an awesome black spear. I noticed that I had long, silver-ish hair, huge muscles, black pants and was walking around shirtless, just whirling this badass weapon around like a boss. I remember being at a gas station with my old best friend's Dad from Houston. I jumped into his car, and then the dream seemed to transition.
We were suddenly in the hull of an enormous spaceship. I don't remember much of what happened up here, but I still had the staff. At the end, I was able to realize that we were on the Starship Enterprise. We had been caught in the tractor beam of some larger ship and it was pulling us in. Somehow, a main villain from the other ship and I got to fighting outside the ship, in mid-space, while his ship continued to pull the Enterprise in. In the end, I was able to unleash some gravity pulse out of the end of the spear and was able to launch it at the two ships, hitting them with the wave and making them fly off in different directions like two billiard balls hit by the cue ball. The second it was free, the Enterprise stablized its rotation and then suddenly made the jump to warp speed to escape. I watched it disappear into the canvas of black space and stars, leaving me behind to fight all this thing.
Dream Fragment Two:
(I was attempting to do one of the Dream Warrior task on the volcano.)
The first thing I remember about this dream was being in a high, mid-air battle between the Avengers and some enemy faction. I was helping out the Avengers, and apparently had the ability to fly. The enemy had its own hellicarrier type of vehicle and, while some of others were battling in the space around the vessel, a teammate and I dropped down to the deck of the ship, battling a few armed guards. The last thing I remember is climbing down one of the ladders on the sides of the ship and heading toward the interior.

----------


## Hukif

Mmmm, epic fights... "drools"
I like the notes already lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Mmmm, epic fights... "drools"
> I like the notes already lol



Haha. Yeah, there were some good ones in there. I will have to go back and expand on some of them, when I have the extra time to do so.

But for now, moving forward!  :vicious: 

========================================

*05/29/2012*
* Dream One:*
* "Engage"*

I was walking around town with an awesome silver spear with a black handle. I noticed that I had long, silver-ish hair, huge muscles, black pants and was walking around shirtless, just whirling this badass weapon around like a boss. I remember being at a gas station with my old best friend's Dad from Houston. I jumped into his car, and then the dream seemed to transition.

We were then in the hull of an enormous spaceship. I don't remember much of what happened up here, but I still had the staff. At the end, I was able to realize that we were on the Starship Enterprise. We had been caught in the tractor beam of some larger ship and it was pulling us in. Somehow, a main villain from the other ship and I got to fighting outside the ship, in mid-space, while his ship continued to pull the Enterprise in. In the end, I was able to launch some gravity pulse out of the end of the spear, tricking my opponent into dodging it and causing it to hit the two spaceships. Upon impact, the two ships flew off in different directions like two billiard balls hit by the cue ball. The second it was free, the Enterprise stabilized its rotation and then suddenly made the jump to warp speed to escape. I watched it disappear into the canvas of black space and stars in the distance, leaving me behind to fight this thing alone


*Dream Fragment Two:*
(I was attempting to do one of the Dream Warrior task on the volcano.)
The first thing I remember about this dream was being in a high, mid-air battle between the Avengers and some enemy faction. I was helping out the Avengers, and apparently had the ability to fly, but I simply cannot remember whether or not I was lucid. The enemy had its own hellicarrier type of vehicle. It was gigantic, but instead of an aircraft carrier, it looked more like Col. Quaritch's vehicle from _Avatar_. I could see patches of brown from the ground, far below (but I couldn't tell whether or not I was near a volcano), and nothing but air and a lower plane of clouds between it and me.While some of others were battling in the space around the vessel, a teammate and I dropped down to the deck of the ship, battling a few armed guards. The last thing I remember is climbing down one of the ladders on the sides of the ship and heading toward the interior.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/30/2012
Dream Fragment:*
I had Mrs. Gentry again - a wretched old witch of an art teacher that I had back in high school - but for some different subject than art. Can't remember what it was, though. Anyway, she was pretty much being a bitch, as usual. There was also something about someone telling me that they thought the novel I'm working on reads like a best-seller, which made me feel pretty good.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*06-05-2012
"Canyon Rock"*

(There was so much in this dream that I don't remember. =/ I know that I was trying to complete the Grand Canyon task in the "Warriors of Dreamviews" thread, and that I became lucid at many points throughout the dream, but there is so much that was just plain forgotten...)

Most of the 'beginning' of the dream was just exploratory; walking around the streets at night. Not sure what city I was in. During this time, I became lucid. I remember being in a park area and trying to walk through a chain-link fence. It kept resisting, as if this were waking life, even though I kept reminding myself that it was a dream. I tried to relax a little bit and sort of 'forget' about the fence, in order to walk through it. I began to sink into it a little bit, but I was still having a lot of trouble actually getting _through_ it. On the other side of the fence, I could see a man standing across the street. He was laughing at me, watching me try to walk through this fence, and it beginning to agitate me. 

With a bit more determination, I forced myself through the fence - without breaking it, I believe, but am not sure - and walked over to this guy. Unfortunately, I can't remember quite how I exacted my revenge on him, but I did.

Later, I was in someone's apartment, again just wandering around, taking in the lucid scenery, thinking of what to do next. Throughout the dream, I used the nose-plug reality check often, which was fresh in my mind after having been talking to IvyCloud about it, keeping me attuned to the fact that I was still dreaming. Looking at the bed, I noticed that the sheets were the color of sand, which made me think of a desert. I then thought about the Dream Warriors task, and that one of them was in the Grand Canyon. Trying to figure the best way of teleporting to that kind of scene, I ended up just staring at the bedsheets, letting the print fill my field of vision. Soon, it was like I was looking down upon a desert area, from the sky. The image grew wider and closer in my perspective, until my feet touched down upon the sand as if I had just dropped out of flight. Raising my eyes to my surroundings, I saw that I was suddenly in the wide, yellow desert surrounding the canyon, and there was a fierce battle raging around me, involving tanks, RPGs, ATV's and other toys.

The last thing I remember was doing the nose-plug check one more time, being able to breathe, and then rushing in to join the battle.



*06-15-2012
"Makin' Hulk Angry"*

I was with my best friend T, and...the Hulk. We were in a building, that I believe might have been an apartment, and there was (another) face-less, name-less enemy faction closing in to cause all kinds of trouble. (Isn't there always?) So, for some reason, the Hulk was reluctant to fight. The three of us were standing in the living room, and T and I were trying to get Hulk worked up, so that he would take out all of these bad guys who were about to descend upon us. For some reason, though, he was just really mopey and depressed and insecure, almost like he was Banner trapped in Hulk's body. Then, we said something that touched a nerve - I think it had to do with something that we knew happened to his parents that (conveniently) had to do with these villains that we were about to face.

That triggered a reaction in him, and we could see that infamous scowl begin to return to his face. I can't (now) remember what the dialogue actually was, but we kept on pressing, mercilessly recounting to him all the details of what these enemies have done to his family in the past. We were bombarding him with horrible memories, our tone increasing with each emotional hit we gave him. We could almost _see_ his blood boiling. He began to absolutely quake with anger, huge white teeth baring down upon each other, in the open. He looked as if he were literally about to explode.

Finally, not being able to take it anymore, Hulk suddenly let out a thunderous roar, bent his legs and then, enraged, jumped straight up into the air like a rocket, tearing through the many floors above us and leaving a gaping hole all the way through the top of the building. T and I looked at each other and grinned, knowing that - whomever these clowns were that were looking to attack us - they were in for a world of hurt.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just place-holding some notes, from over the past few months. Will expand later.

*Spoiler* for _notes_: 



08-30-2012
Being tortured by vampires after my coven found a stash of gold that the others had been looking for, inside of some chamber. Later, back at our lair (which was like a condo or something) most of the other vamps had gone out, and I was left with two youngin's. Place was surrounded by evil vamps. Kept dagger on hand. They burst in and I stabbed at least two of them in the heart. Leader came in and they overpowered me. Began torturing me slowly and attacking youngins. I was able to stab leader and push him back out the window. Then ran to front of building and jumped over railing (after having one of my toes pulled off and the bone removed). Hurt and fell. Ran to truck to escape while they pursued.

09-05-2012
Something to do with climbing a wicked-looking tree with small spiders on it, along with some other people. There was a supernatural-ish battle going on in this dream, and I believe werewolves were scaling some ancient looking structure trying to get at us. 

09-10-12
After sex, was cleaning up and (stuff) got stuck to my leg so as I pulled it off I pulled off a huge chunk of skin on my leg (like the whole front of my leg) and had to keep pressing down on as I walked around, so that it wouldnt completely fall off.

09-11-12
In a mall, taking something (that I dont believe a stole, but that people were looking for. SWAT-like people roaming around the mall looking for me. *Was also going to buy a set of turntables from someone for 20 bucks, but they turned out to be CD decks.

09-19-12
Sharing a room with some primitive tribesman, back in C-bury. Somehow the subject of torture got brought up and he showed me some horrible chain thing. I asked why anyone want to do that to another person, and for some reason, he became determined to show me what it was like. Started coming toward me with chains with spikes. Pleaded for him not to do anything. Somehow got a hold of his weapon and escaped out the house, jumping the stone fense. Got around neightborhood and he was coming up the hill with another set of the chain weapons. I wanted no part but was going to make a dstand. Saw something else in his hand. Was crude armor. Decided to attack first and he got a cramp or something in his foot. I moved in and he ran like hell through traffic.

09-22-2012-09-23
At the beach swimming with friends. Swimming near the pier and I remember sayin that sharks like to swim near the pier, so we should probably swim somewhere else. Went out a bit and there was an area with tall grasses in the water. Somebody was talking about japanese spiders that were living in the water, making webs in the ocean and whatnot. I started to get freaked out and didnt want to swim anymore. Then, there were large rope-like animals, starting to move around in the water, like a snake-nest or something.
-	Believed to be a second dream. With CJ in the morning before work. My dad was alive and was in his room (didnt recognize the house). I was either running late to take CJ to school or running late for work, myself, and was about to get in the shower. Then, the water that was running began to turn into the pink slime from Ghostbusters 2. Made more rope-like creatures out of itself. Began to fill up the bathroom and try to grab at everyone to eat them. Dont really remember too many of the details beyond this.

10-03-2012
Somewhere with TMC crew. MJ and her man were there. Trying to stay clear of them, even though we were in a tight group. Exploring some foreign town that we were visiting. Had a few arguments with MJ. Very strange that she was trying to get close to me, and insulting me almost as if she was trying to make me jealous, not out of spite, but because she was hurt by something. At one point, she tried to say something like let me tell you about whats going on in the life of me and my man I stopped her and said nobody gives a shit about her life. She looked genuinely hurt. Later, she said that she was really goin to tell me about how things werent going right for her and she was feeling like a failure. Later, we had trouble wit ha guy who owned a bar nearby. He thought we were going to try to take his business. Came out with a gun, pointing it to all of us and asking who was goin gto challenge him. He pointed it at me and saw that I had my cellphone out. HE was like hey, what is that cellphone, there?! I said ..its my cellphone which got a few chuckles. The guy started talking himself up, saying to check out his suit and whatnot. He said you might recognize me and I was like YeahIMIGHT? implying that I didnt. Even though he still had his gun on me, he seemed to appreciate the bold humor. He glared at me at first and I pointed at him and went aaaaahHh!! (like gotcha). He laughed and gave me an I like you glance.  I said something about offering me a cushy job. When he got back to addressing the rest of the group, asking if anyone was going to harm his business. One of the drunk guys in our group suddenly chucked his bottle across the street, smashing one of the windows on the second floor of the guys bar. We could see people inside stop to look out the cracked window. We were all like oh shit, but I cant remember what happened next.

10/08/2012
Firefight against an older, militant CJ who was firing on people with a heavy machine gun, then scaling the tower she was in and the two of us having a pistol fight in the restroom.

10/09/2012
Riding crotch-rockets with Todd and having to combat a giant robot through the city that was too tall to see. Earlier, in some kind of tunnel, tomb, and fighting a smaller, organic giant.

10/10/2012
Fighting the Hulk, bare-handed, in a warehouse type of setting. Also fighting transformers in the street, as the ground around us slowly deteriorated into pools of corrosive sludge that was kind of like Prototype.

10-18-2012
-Wit RG, apparently sleeping over. Woke up to a 'situation' and was like wtf? He showed me that he was recording the whole thing.  His dad came in and joined the convo. I was like no way this is happening. Tried some TK and levitated them. Went around exploring for a while.
-Gone  back to sleep. Roaming around huge house with unfamiliar architecture. Looked at hands for reality check and only had 4 fingers. Was sure I was dreaming. Some more exploring. Through huge window, which was tough to get through. Expecting for something creepy to happen, while alone in this house. Nothing did. Remembered goal to become a werewolf. Was able to transform hands and arms. Long nails and whatnot. No hair, I think. Later, found a room with a hot chick on the bed and stopped for some fun.

10-20-2012
Huge dungeon area. Invested with werewolf-like creatures and spiders. Lots of them. Big ones. Thrown and had to make my way out, while being undetected (and failing) by the larger beasts.
-	Successfully induced lucidity after WBTB and tried werewolf transformation. Worked. Nails and hands first then worked on hair. Putffy white at first, but then moved to a sleeker, more brownish covering. Stood in the reflection of a car window for a while. Foreign place with townspeople having trouble with their government being corrupt. War was starting between them. People running from the govt buildings and some getting trampled. Woman spitting up blood as she was stepped on. A place later where I knew forces were goin to be coming for me. I was still moving in and out of wolf mode. 

11-01-2012
-	Dark hallways of military-like place. Evil or undead soldiers. Some allies there. Saw clip of guy who was an inventor. Drank solution to make him immunne to certain  blast/chemical. Test subjects would stay in room with him. Trigger blast and show in slow motion how he comes out unscathed as other people were maimed or completely blown away. Some lucidity while fighting. One guy trying to shoot me and I kept follwing him, allowing him to. Shot me like 4 times in the race. One tall, bald DC seemedto understand lucid concept when I told my attacker that he was a dream character. Had short conversation about there being 2 worlds and he was rather convincing when saying that he had powers in the real world, where I didnt.
-	Later, in village. Dark hallways again. Some people had poisoned darts. Flying everywhere and into people. Pulling them out of me and sometimes flicking them back at the attackers.
-	Sharing a bed with someone. Maybe GV? Not sure.

11/20/2012
Going over greenwood boulevard. Like Africa. Hyenas and pup. T carrying on and saving it from aligator (small). Stumbled into water. JoL with us. Chased off other hyena. T on other side. Worried of gator. Pulled massive dinosaur out of water. Threw it into lake at end of river. Lucid.  Flight while they swam. Standing on water and walkin around. Other animals. Top of all at end. Walking transforming car things with guns. Mostly TK to defeat them. Later, recalling story, telling T. GV and her friends were there. Being real bitch like MJ. Tried to find out why and just kept going.  Started talking down about her to her friends. She tried to hurt me and ended up smashing into a wall or something. 

11-27-2012
Giant bird attacking. Many diff monsters. People who were possessed at first
Walking around. Looking at short stubby hands. Fighting werewolf at one point.
Through crazy down with flooded streets and old deco. Old industrial type buildings in background.Walking down seions
of water. Huge bird came out of fog on bridge type thing.
Dragon was first foe? Picked up car.I created Wolverine claws and was going to fight it before
it threw car down at ground. Jumped out through car and was fine. Out in hilly area, ground opening up. Dropped down to save
someone being swallowed up by dirt. Last part was in building. People in superhero costumes.
At random one of them jumped at me (on downbeat of music that was playing). Fight around elevator. Pushed person
in and dropped it down the shaft telekinetically. Messing with these 'strip whip' weapons at one point. Learning to use
them and nicking myself with them every now and then. When grounding last dream, hands were really dirty and
I focused on that. Around first dream was party atmosphere. A club or something. Seemed like one chick was after me, and
not for a good time.

12/2/12
-	Someone moving my truck from in front of canterbury home and crashed through house and into living room with my mom inside. I was furious.  Dont remember much.
-	Strange cult. Masquerading as something else at first. Guy bit me as I was walking through door.  Auditorium. Found out more about them but dont remember much. Met amazing girl, there. Not sure if someone I knew IRL. Inseperable after that. Had to escape with her. Huge Juggernaut type guy chasing us through halls, running through walls and whatnot. I had to find the room she was being held in. Markers in wall hinting I had to get guy to smash it. Did and was able to leave. Spent some time together. Love. Wrapped up with each other in a chair. She told me something that was really important and I wrote it down to try to remember when I woke up. (Cant yet. Still trying.) Later, being hunted by people we fled. Awesome motorcycles somehow. Cop had one. Dunno if the cop was with the cult or not but high-speed chase through streets. Had to get girl again (or already had her? I believe I picked her up after chase began). Sick chase, maneuvering like a beast on futuristic bike. Girl was scared but I had things in control. She crawled over me to the front for better steering/weight distribution. Ramp at beach, too far to the side andwe were going to go into the water.  Jumped off bike and landed on water like matress, carrying girl. Looking at grass under water and hoping not to fall in. Hiding behind stone structure. Cop came and tied up his bike. Looked like he was goin to go swimming. Stranger came up to him and started indirectly talking about me, since he knew where I was. I watched from behind rock  but cop kept coming closer. I had to come out to keep him from finding girl. He didnt recognize me and asked if I saw a guy on a bike come tearing through here.

12/3/12
-	In bed with DA. Holding each other and me wondering how the hell she got there. Started to fool around and she wantedmeto use some toy instead of getting in her.
-	Lucid fun in a department store. Just walking around doing whatever. Harassing some of the females and playing with all the merchandise.  Looking at my hands a bunch of times. Asked DC how many fingers and held up like 10 on one hand. Switched it back to a normal number. Walked up and startled guy with shotgun and he blew a hole in a cloth or something I was carrying. I happily said good shot! and went on about my way. Phased hand through glass and played with guns. Decided to find something interesting so drew a door in back (other people drawing doors). My door opened outward and a little cartoonish guy walked out.
-	With a girl from earlier. Outside in a yard or something with thugs that were harassing her. Went to confront them and they all had guns. Held up my hands for them to shoot me and then opened fire. Bullets just bounced off or absorbed. Disarmed them with TK and shoved them around a bit. Did some martial arts. Girl never returned so I went on. Scenery changed like Asian something. Townsfolk running around. Kid said the king was coming, and that Id have to fight him. Starting to fight some strange-looking character with a bladed weapon but then door burst open behind him and a creature big enough so only the head fit came in. Battling with this head and it would go around under the water around the area and resurface. Treasure lining the walls and I got a spear and fought him with that a bit. Finally beat him, getting in some good punches.
-	- In an office at one point. Thinking about my conscious mind and what I had to do today, remembering that it was Monday and I would be going to work at some point.
-	Wide open field. Looking for something to happen. Some kind of spectacle was happening in the sky, and I wanted to make more of it, looking for a superman-type scenario. Started flying and looking to make comets start raining down. It took a minute but they started streaming down from the sky. Huge building approaching (flight felt phenomenal). Explosions behind the building and then King Kong stood up behind it (bigger than normal) and roared. It reminded me so much of a movie that the scene turned into a title screen before my eyes. Threw some energy at him and made a few sparks of electricity come out as he fled. I was soon in a studio/themepark/lot, flying over the fence and into the area. Walked around for a bit.
-	Was parked outside of JoeCs house,sideways across the driveway, when E and J camehome and I had to move the truck (I was leaving).

12/07/2012
-Raptor camoflauge. Raptors coming in. Camo failed. Came back after scavenging and killing people. Held them off from a room. Trying to get fake shotgun to work. Laying with chick who was along for rest of adventure. New villain wearing human skin. Body rips open to show winged demon creature. Skirmishes with his ilk. Some lucid. Came down to having to save girl and an infant. Had a small group with me. Moving into garage/warehouse area and were somewhat ambushed. Someone who lived in altamonte was going to take girl home earlier. She had to hang out because of car trouble or something? Back at warehouse, villain had black spider-man-like guard moving around the outskirts. Cradling baby at one point while fighting?

----------


## Kaenthem

I thought you gave up on lucid dreaming. It was nice to read those dream snippets.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, dude!

Nah, I haven't given up on it. I've just been extremely busy, lately, so I haven't had much time to write in my journal.  :Sad: 

I'll be trying to drop in every now and then, though, and post a few more entries. My recall has been kind of dodgy, so even though I've been recalling some pretty epic dreams lately, I haven't really been remembering enough to make entries. I just have to get back into the habit of writing down any small notes I remember when I wake up. I've just been going on about my day and forgetting...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Pretty hefty update:


*12-20-2012*
Some action going on and a few friends and I had to jump on some motorcycles to get away. I got on the biggest one. Riding was amazing and realistic. Torque/two-finger clutching/trying to keep the wheels on the ground/etc. Ripping through an apartment complex, doing laps and trying to get the handling right as the bike kept trying to get away from me.



*12-29-2012*
*1)* Playing ping-pong with exploding ping-pong balls, against someone else.  On each side of the table, we had make-shift forts and other obstacles that we would use for defense. The game ended up moving out into the back yard at some point. Eventually, the method of play became a close-quarters game, instead of launching the balls across the table. We were grappling and I pushed one of the exploding balls into my opponents mouth, and covered his face with a cardboard divider. The balls had tiny fuses on them, though, and before the his went off, I threw away the cardboard shield and let him go, because I really didn’t want to actually blow his head off.


*2)* All I remember is my neighbor’s house getting attacked by werewolves. I was moving the people in my own house out, while seeing someone in my neighbor’s house getting mauled up against a blinded bedroom window.



*01-11-2013* 
I was being tortured, along with some woman, by a militant group of Carribbean or African ‘pirates’. They cut off my leg at about the shin for being non-compliant, and I just stared the leader down, the whole time he was doing it, to show that I would not break. This was a very painful dream, and the process was absolutely agonizing. I was screaming inside. It was unbearable. The bandit leader threatened to shove a long stick (which he had a specific name for, and I can’t think of it) down into the bloody stump – slowly, punishingly. I was going to tell him to do what he felt he must, but the girl pleaded that he stop and said that we would join his rebel group (which was the man’s goal all along). She didn’t want to see me tortured anymore. The leader made a threat that, if we ever double-crossed him after joining his gang – now that we were apparently a part of it – he would skin us alive with the spinning back wheel of his dirt-bike.



*01-16-2013*
I was in a snowy setting, playing around near a set of train tracks. Swinging an arm around, I smacked it into the base of a tree, surprisingly knocking it over onto a passing train and derailing it.  It wasn’t long before the engineer and the rest of the crew came around, angrily, looking for the cause of the problem, but I don’t remember much after that.



*01-17-2013*
Sank two train cars in a harbor.



*01-18-2013*
With some shady character and Todd. Pulled some kind of caper (and I had a short spar with the character), then some old dude on a bike started following us,  talking on his phone to the cops and telling them everything about what we looked like and where we were going (we were also on bikes).  Once we got cornered, we confronted the guy. I suspected I was dreaming and tried to levitate a rock. It worked. I told everyone that I had this controlled, because it was my dream, and I made the snitch levitate, to prove it.



*01-19-2013*
I was in a bar and a bunch of armed robbers came in, causing chaos. Realized I was dreaming and jumped over a table to go confront them. Had some fun with them and Hadoukened one of the female thugs through a wall in a hallway.



*01-25-2013*
Was riding with some people and went to a shopping center that housed a police station. One of the guys in the back seat apologized pre-emptively and held up a pistol, jumping out of the car and running into the station. Not wanting to wait around to see what happened, the rest of us said “screw this”and took off, hearing a single shot from inside the police station as we passed by it. Turned out the boy had killed himself in front of the cops (or committed suicide by cop; I don’t know the details of which). MJ was in much of the dream (being a huge B, for the most part, but we ended up talking to each other).



*01-29-2013*
*1)*In a front yard and trying to fight off a guy who had run a friend of mine over in a large, menacing-looking tractor thing. I had become lucid for a moment, while kicking his ass, but don’t really remember much of it, at this point.


*2)* Trying to stop Zachary Quinto from becoming a werewolf, though he seemed _really_ determined to. Also lucid. I remember grabbing him by the face, during the early stages of his transformation, and trying to 'will' him to stay human. Don't remember whether or not it worked, though.



*02-02-2013*
Another parking lot shooting – this time it was a shootout between some hothead in my group of friends, and who I believe to have been some random redneck. I almost caught a bullet in the neck, while running for cover inside the store. It broke through some glass and whizzed right by me. The police came, eventually. I had a pistol hidden in my car that I almost got in trouble for, but the cop was cool, and knew I wasn’t involved in the shootout.



*02-05-2013*
*1)* In some swampy area, I was using tree branches to cross gator-infested water, crawling and swinging from them as if they were trapeze. On the far end of the wetlands, and dropped down to the ground, which began to move, and wound up proving that I was standing on the scaly back of an impossibly-large, 100+ ft. long alligator, which began to wake up from its slumber.


*2)* I was in a school, watching some family movie. Someone asked if I liked it, and I could only remember that it was decent. Later, I was walking through the halls with my friend JCS, carrying sword replicas or some other mock-blades. While we were at the lockers, an old friend of my parents walked by, whom I haven’t seen since I was back in Houston. I become lucid and began using telekinesis to confirm it.  Another older woman walked by (who kind of looked like L, from my present job). Waving my hand and focusing my mind, I pulled someone’s nearby wig off of their head and tied the strands of hair to [the woman who looked like L]’s real hair as she walked down the hall. She shared a laugh about and asked how I did it. I explained the whole lucidity thing, briefly. Some of the nearby people started talking about getting pizza, so I created some in an oven that happened to be nearby. A party eventually started and there was a really hot cosplay chick working a stand of something. I took her outside to hang out, and it was your typical BBQ atmosphere. I remember some intense, evil chick hanging out near the fence – standing next to a sinister weapon that radiated bad energy – and something about a tiger. The tiger was friendly to me, though. The last thing I remember was beginning to start something with the hot cosplay chick...

...but I was woken up by the sound of my daughter knocking on my bedroom door to ask me for a dollar. -_-



*02-07-2013 
Dream One
”Jedi Justice”*

The first thing I remember is sex with an old g/f. In the middle of it, for some reason, I had left the room and gone into the kitchen. My mom was in the kitchen, and started telling me about what we had to eat, so I got hungry (and distracted) and made myself a plate, having to put both the food and the BBQ sauce in the microwave, because they were both apparently too cold to eat. I went back in the room, set the food down on my desk, and my ex and I went back at it for another round.

Later, after she had gone to sleep, I was BSing with some friends in a dorm-like room. Something happened where I had to put something away before too many people got a hold of it, but I don’t remember what it was. A few of the guys followed me into the room, but I quickly ushered them out because the girl was sleeping.  The two friends I was with were in a huge rush to go ‘somewhere’, but didn’t seem to be able to settle on where it was they wanted to go. We all ended up arguing over what we were going to do with our time. 

By this time, we were out on a highway at night. There was a motorcycle left alone in a median, and we all stepped over to get a good look at it, thinking about taking it for a joyride. Out of nowhere, this chick looking like Mi’chonne from _The Walking Dead_ comes riding up on a bike of her own. Seeming to know that we were thinking about stealing the other bike, she kicks it over, off of an embankment, and it falls into a [quite random] ice-covered puddle on the highway, sinking beneath the street. Not wanting to be connected to this destruction of property, my group and I ran like Hell.

We got back to our (now futuristic-looking) school area, trying to keep a low profile so that we wouldn’t be tracked down over the fallen motorcycle. The downstairs lobby of this place was enormous, and it was there that I became lucid, trying to keep myself out of sight of the authorities that I know were going to be chasing us. I tried to fly up to the high second floor, where our dorms were, but couldn’t stay off the ground, so I ended up taking the stairs. Moving through the hallways, I passed a classroom with a gorgeous dirty-blonde co-ed and took her with me into a nearby bathroom stall. 

I was pretty aggressive with her, at first, but it seemed she wasn’t into it at all. The more I pressed myself against her and rubbed her body, the more she froze up and shuddered, staring at me with wide-frightened eyes, as if she wanted me to stop, but was too afraid to say anything. After a moment of attempted foreplay, it seemed way to creepy, and almost like I was trying to rape her, so I decided to leave it alone and leave the bathroom stall. An enormous group of other DC’s had gathered outside the stall, obviously responding to the girl’s ‘distress’. So, I just willed myself to ‘dash’ right through them, coming out on the backside of the mob and continuing through the hallways, meeting up with my friends from earlier.

It wasn’t long before the ‘cops’ found us, and began trying to attack us…with _lightsabers_, of all things. And enormous lightsaber/force battle broke out, myself using telekinesis to strip men of their lightsabers and use them against themselves. At one point, one of the agents through his own lightsaber toward a disarmed partner, and I used my own lucid telekinesis to redirect the sheathed saber over toward myself, while it was in mid-air, then having two sabers to rip through the remaining police force with. Most of the fighting involved quick, evasive attacks while I was running through the lobby, away from the growing number of patrolmen.

I remember one instance of the dream beginning to fade, so I looked at my hands (which were, at first, all green and gooey, as if they were melting) and quickly began to bring things back into focus. After all of the opponents had been defeated, I took some time out to recall of the things that had happened in the lucid so far, knowing that I would have to try to wake myself up soon, so I could remember it all.


*Dream Two
"Lil' Biker Chick"*

I was a woman in this – somewhat scantily clad, and resembling my Thalia Darkthorne character. I’d stolen a rickety, black moped one night and stashed it in a random neighborhood. The next day, I went to retrieve it from this old guy’s house, where I’d stashed it among a bunch of old motorcycles. He saw me hovering around his bikes and came out to confront me, so I walked away nonchalantly, avoiding him. While I was gone, some little girls, who had seen me eyeing his bikes, came over and put chains all around them, effectively locking my own (stolen) bike in with them. This left me no choice but to actually talk to the man who lived there, and try to persuade him to hand over the bike, while trying not to tip him off that it was stolen. Of course, being the hot as chick that I was portraying in this dream, he was all smitten, and was buying into everything I said. I don’t believe I got the bike right then and there, though…

It wasn’t until later. I was outside of some bar, and a bunch of country boys pulled up in big trucks and motorcycles. They were selling the motorcycles, and one of them happened to be the piece of shit moped that I’d stolen. I remember talking to them about buying it, but nothing after that.



*02-08-2013
Dream Fragment One*
At some outdoor school function. People were trying to make themselves famous by shooting up the function, so they kept showing up with guns and we kept having to take them out before someone innocent was killed. We took out at least a dozen people, before one of the people in my group accidentally discharged his weapon and shot my mom in the stomach (an earlier bullet grazed her side). It was horrible. I cried over her while she died in my arms.

*Dream Fragment Two*
I remember waking up to the sound of jets flying around outside. I watched them for a while, out my bedroom window, and they all seemed to be flying ridiculously low to the ground. Later, mom, her b/f and I were all smoking cigs outside. Neighbor was playing with a boomerang and it went over our fence and then costed back over into the yard between ours. I hopped the fence to go get it and mom's b/f was trying to beat me. I then won some kind of bet where I could get anything I want from a heavy Spanish chick. I chose to receive oral from her, but it was interrupted by a sudden, live FPS scenario that was a mix between really happening and being some new edition in a video game shooter franchise. I don’t remember much of it, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

More from February (pictures to updated soon):



*02-10-2013
"Cloudhunters"*

This was like a scene out of Cloud Atlas.

I was on the run, with a woman, in a primitive era (that may have been far into the future like the 6th tale), and we were holed up in a shack at night. We’d drawn the glassless window closed and were beginning to get comfortable with each other, when we heard someone sneaking around outside, and knew that ‘they’ had come to get us. We hid as best we could until one of them came climbing in through the window with a knife. I rushed him and we struggled for the blade, which the woman helped me take from him and stab him with it. Then another hunter had come in behind him, holding a spear. I used the first man as a human shielf, into which the other hunter stuck his spear, getting the tip lodged inside the man’s body and giving me clearance to move in to him and take him down with the knife as well. That’s all I remember.



*02-11-2013
"Bountied"*

There was a bounty on me, and an unknown group of thugs were coming to collect.

I remember being inside and apartment building (or similar building), packing clothes. I was rushing and knew that I was cutting it close. My pursuers would be arriving soon. While rushing through the halls and down the stairs, I ran into a few of the earliest 'bandits' (for lack of a name) and we had a short scuffle, during which I think I remember jumping over the railing and climbing down to the ground floor. Once on the ground, made my getaway on a motorcycle just in time to avoid another truckload of bandits showing up at the building.

Eventually, I made to home to my old neighborhood. Still on the run, I was rushing to throw clothes and things into a suitcase, while talking to my mom. She was trying to hurry me out the door, because she knew that the hunters would likely have tailed me home. I had stashed the bike at my old g/f's house, which was nearby, and ended up slipping out of my own home just as the pursuers were showing up there as well.



*02-16-2013 
"RaceTrac"*

I was at a gas station at night, with friends. There was a cute girl who was loading a bunch of stuff in her truck, near a pump, so I went over and offered to help her. Once we were finished, I went back over to my friends, and was soon confronted by an enormous, stubbled, seemingly-Russian gu. He stormed up to me, getting directly in my face and barking something about me hitting on his wife. He added to this by chewing me out for allegedly starting my truck near him and blowing exhaust in his face. Seeing as how I didn't even have my truck with me, I was like 'WTF are you even talking about??"

He continued pressing forward, despite my warning him that he needed to get out of my face. Finally, I cocked back and smashed a fist into his nose. He instantly hit the ground and I, furious, mounted his chest and started dropping punches down onto his face. It wasn't a merciless onslaught, though, as I was apprehensive about my punches, obviously holding myself back. 

Finally, my friends pulled me off of him, and we left. The whole way back to wherever it was we had come from, I was absolutely livid about the way the guy stepped to me like he did, over some bull that was largely fabricated. 

The only other thing I remember is that the guy's wife actually ended up tagging along with us, after the 'fight', and she kept hitting on me, even though I was too pissed about the previous confrontation to even pay her any mind.



*02-19-2013
Dream Fragment*
I received massive head trauma, after I apparently blacked out in my garage and cracked my skull on the concrete.

The next thing I remember was waking up after surgery, with bandages all around my head and mouth. Leaning over to a nearby basin, I ended up spitting all of my teeth out, in a way that I was able to put them together, individually, to show exactly how they had been impacted/broken. Still in high school in this dream, I had to walk around campus with my head all bandaged up, and some kid started harassing me about my injuries. Despite those injuries, I kicked that kid's ass in the hallway.



*02-20-2013
"Hotel Hijinks"*

I was sharing a condo with a girl who looked like a very attractive friend of mine, IRL. We did a lot of taking, and for the most part, I was just enjoying her company. After a short while, we went outside and were standing on the second floor of an apartment complex, when I realized that I was dreaming. I tried to levitate, to prove that I was lucid, but I wasn't able to get off of the ground. Confident, though, I hopped over the railing of the balcony and floated safely down to the ground level. The girl was amazed at what I did, and did it herself, landing softly beside me. We decided to revel in it for a while, and just spent some time jumping to and from the high banister, over and over - playing around with the physics (or lackthereof) of the dream.

Once we got back into the condo, and old friend of mine (VS) came on the TV. He was giving me some sort of message, saying that he was in the bathroom of the apartment/hotel room of the dream, and had somehow gotten inside my head while I was sleeping, in order to enter my dream. For a moment, I was led into believing him, and my lucidity quickly left me as I was pulled back into the narrative of the dream. 

The last thing I remember is having some extremely awkward (and unimpressive) kiss with the dream girl, that she said was wonderful. It was really wooden from her end, though, and pretty uncomfortable for me.



*02-22-2013
Dream Fragment*
My earliest memory of this dream was becoming lucid while in the cockpit of a plane. A bunch of my friends were sitting around in the cockpit as well. As soon as I became lucid, the funnest possible thing I could think of was to get out onto the nose of the plane. I crawled/phased through the windshield, and was soon standing on the nose of the plane, surfing through the air while it continued to streak through the sky. Very exhilirating, but I don't really remember anything beyond this.



*02/27/2013
Dream Fragment One*
I was at an outdoor concert and met this hot, Russian chick (probably inspired from kichu's new FB picture. She may not be Russian, but her name makes me think Russian. Lol.). We flirted a bit while in the crowd, and ended up finding ourselves a nearby room to fool around in.


*Dream Two
"Ku Klux Clocked"*

I was in some place where a racist dude was spouting off all kinds of stuff about me and the other blacks in the room; about how we aren't capable of doing certain things (physically), because of our race. We were all as restrained as we could be, while the conversation was heating up, but the tension in the air was extremely thick. The guy kept staring at me (the closest person to him), as if, at any moment, his tirade would turn into a full-on attack. I projected no sense of danger, outwardly, but I was ready to defend myself at any moment.

Finally, in the midst of some of his words, the guy - apparently unable to hold back his rage any longer, - lunged at me. For some reason, his first impulse was to go for my balls, attempting to grab them and apparently squeeze them so hard that I submit. He didn't count on my being ready, though, and before he could barely get a hand on me, I shot him two quick jabs in the nose, sending him down and completely ending the situation.



*02/28/2013
Dream Fragment One*
I was hanging out with some chick, in an attic/crawlspace area of what I believe was the place where we worked, while everybody else went on about their shifts, below us. Later, there was an ordeal where I signed up to help JC and CQ with a robbery of some sort, carrying a shotgun around in the open, while trying to be somewhat stealthy about it. While walking through the parking lot of the place we were supposed to rob, I actually became aware of what I was doing, and opted out of going through with it. (Didn't quite realize that the only reason I was in that situation was because I was dreaming, though.)


*Dream Fragment Two*
I was at some restaurant, or dinner function, with family. There were these little hairball/worm things crawling around on everyone and everything. They looked like little hairy clumps, shaped like caterpillars, and we came to find out that they were coming in through the ceilings and dropping down onto everyone and into their food and drinks.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

More.

*03/02/2013
Dream Fragment:*
There was a massive, aquatic ride, where you go scuba through all kinds of crazy things in the ocean: reefs; wrecks; huge schools of marine life; etc. Then, at the end, you are sped up and lifted high into the air on a cable - which was, before that point, unnoticable -and then slung back down toward the earth, where you land in a bunker somewhere and deboard.



*03/05/2013
"Jurisdiction"*
There was some obnoxious police force, which was busting me, every few minutes, for every little thing that I did. There were a few different scenarios centered around this; all involving some brunette that I was getting really close to. We tried to sneak some drinks into an area, where some female guard was checking bottles. She ended up finding out that mine was filled with alcohol and told me that I could only continue forward if I left the bottle with her. When I handed it to her, she promptly opened it up and drank it right there in front of me. She ushered us passed her and, shortly afterward, we were approached by a squad of these 'cops', harassing us for trying to sneak drinks in.

There was, later, another scenario that took place in some futuristic/space setting. I did something 'wrong', that I can't remember other than that it was minor. In an instant, the same police force from the previous situation came out of nowhere, busting me again.

Later, in seemingly a completely different scenario, I was apparently drunk or drugged or something, at some house party. I went around the corner, in order to take a piss, and was suddenly busted for just doing that. 

In another situation, I was talking to the brunette about Jason Voorhees, as we were trying to unfold some mystery involving him. We were searching some area, and she ended up moving a painting, under which we found a hidden doorway to Jason's tomb. It was here that I realized I was dreaming, and was no longer the least bit even apprehensive about dealing with Jason. I thought about using telekinesis to exhume his body from the tomb, but I don't believe I got that far. The police force was on us again. Now lucid, I allowed them to arrest us, and I kept messing with their heads, doing all kinds of lucid tricks at whatnot, as we drove around in their van. (I don't remember the specifics of those tricks, though.)

The last thing I remember is getting a horrible, debilitating charlie horse in my leg, which felt like there was a large stone stuck in my calf. I don't remember anything after that.



*03/08/2013 
Dream Fragment One*
Walking along a dock that had a large submarine beside it, being serviced.


*Dream Fragment Two*
Sharing a wicker-chair with TW, which led to other things, while a friend of hers watched.



*03/11/2013
Dream Fragment*
[color=blue]I became lucid early, in this one. The earliest thing I could remember was flying around as Iron Man, when I realized I was dreaming. There was some huge, ugly, female monster that I was battling, and we were flying around the Stark Enterprises building (from the first Iron Man movie). T(o)W was with me, and I kept asking him to remind me of my lucid state, every now and then. He wouldn't, though, and I had to keep relying on my own awareness.



*03/12/2013
Dream Fragment One*
I was swimming in some kind of lake/pond thing, with a ladyfriend. We got out of the water and were almost snuck on by an enormous gator. We got out of there before it could get us, though.


*Dream Fragment Two*
I was a ninja, creeping through a house and trying to take out sentries as quietly as possible. Some, I had to take completely by surprise, so that they were down before they knew it. Others, I would cover their mouths to keep them from yelling out, while I ran them through. I was found out, a time or two, and had to throw one guy I was already fighting into another, as he came running around a corner. Then, dispatched of them both, just as they collided.



*03/21/2013*
I remember being lucid and walking around on the water, in the ocean, with a couple of friends swimming behind me. After that, there was some kind of action that I don't remember much of. All I know is that I was rushing to take a shower, before someone else came back. Not sure much of what the situation was, though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Notes from this morning:

05-03-2013
CJ woke me up early and I told her to go back to bed before her field trip today. Mom was up and I think cuzzin T was there in the kitchen.
-	Place with old stone buildings like Afghanistan (look). Walking around outside and became lucid after trying to do a wall runn/jump and felt hindered. Was on bus full of people later and dude asked thug guy ‘what’s wrong with you’ or something. The guy got up and knocked him out and started pounding. People jumped over seats to restrain him. I stepped to him and told him to pick on me. Kept looking in his eyes and daring him to hit me. He wouldn’t. He ended up liking me. Then I felt like fighting so challenged anyone to fight in the aisle. Few guys came up and I dared them to hit me. I felt nothing from their punches. Crowd loved me. Little girl asked me if she could sit on my lap and I didn’t feel right with it. Said no. Still admiration from o thers, saying they liked that I was so quiet before but a badass. Looked at my hands and fingers began warping, nubbing. Later at robs and Gio came over. Gassing him about not waiting to see IM3. Fixing a car. Told them they were all DC’s and rob was like ‘how is that possible’. He looked younger. Proved it by removing car parts with telekinesis, and hot parts with my bare hands. He was amazed.
-	Was holding a buddy’s stuff for him, one of which was a Barret .50, and this thing was awesome. Had a pivoting scope that let you see who was around you while aiming forward. And infra-red. Took it out to a field and there was a battle. I became lucid, saw something off to the far side and so a soft glint of light. I knew it was Zero from Wolverine and started moving really fast. I could hear his bullets whizzing around me. Started running intoward him and then it was like a simulator ride. Soon fighting indoors against a whole room of people, still lucid. Sometimes in slow motion. Mortal Kombat ninjas everywhere. Dodge an attack from Nsaibot, who came out of the darkness, and tried to do scorpion’s spear but it failed. I still heard Scorp’s voice, though.
-	Taking care of an newborn animal, like a guinea pig or something similar. Still pinkish and hairless. Holding it for someone. Sometimes it would sit there and let you hold it, others, it was trying to run around. It would jump out of my arms, onto the bed and then run of the bed, hurting itself. I picked it up, thinking it might be dead, but it was just stunned. This happened twice. Some couple was talking about tryin to ask Stan Lee to move his truck (he lived into the same building), so they could move furniture in and out of their apartment.
-	At some function with BR and others. There was a female agent walking around, and I thought she was scoping us out, but learned she was getting information from one of my friends, as they searched for some criminal in the crowd.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05/03/2013
Dream Fragment One*
My daughter woke me up early, and I told her to go back to bed so she could be rested for her field trip the next morning. I got up and went to the kitchen. Both my mom and my cousin TP were there, already up (it was like 5am in the dream) and either packing or cooking, I can't remember which.


*Dream Two
"Bus Brawling"*
I was in some old town, with poor, stone buildings, looking something like Afghanistan. Walking around, I had attempted to do a short run/jump, to boost myself up onto a low rooftop. I felt an extra pull of gravity which made it really hard to clear what looked like it would be a rather easy height. Noticing this change in physics made me realize I was dreaming. After walking around for some time, I ended up on a bus full of people. There was a rather large thuggish-looking dude seated across the aisle from me, and a thin, older man standing up at the seat in front of me. 

Seemingly out of the blue, the older man says to the thug something along the lines of: "What's wrong with you?" as if to say "what's your problem?" The thug, then, slowly stands up and looks the old man in the eye. Then, with no other warning, he lets a right hook fly and clocks the old man in the chin, knocking him back down into the seat in front of which he'd been standing. Then, the barrel-chested thug jumps on top of the older man and just starts raining down punches on him. Before I could react, the entire crowd of the bus rushed the dominant man, some people flying over the seats and pinning me under them, as they scrambled to restrain the man from killing the older one.

Able to get free of their heavy bodies on top of me, I stood up just as the thug was standing up straight as well. He turned to face me, towering over me, somewhat, and I glared up at him. I began daring him to hit me, if he wanted somebody to hit. I was still lucid, and thought a good fight would be fun. Looking at him, I could tell that he wanted to, but he wouldn't. He just stared back at me, as if assessing whether to hit me or not. Finally, he decided to sit back down where he was sitting. He smiled at me and said something about how he respected me for challenging him. He wouldn't say why, but I could tell he had no interest in fighting me.

Then, now even more in the mood for a fight, I called out to anyone on the bus, who wanted to go a few rounds. A couple of guys stood up and approached me. I dared at them to hit me, and when the one in front did, I felt no pain at all, which of course, surprised them. We then had a short, crowded, 2vs1 exchange of punches and dodges, in the aisle of the packed bus. By the end of the short scuffle, I had gained a bit of a fan club in the crowd. Everyone was all cheering me on and getting pretty riled up. Some random little girl came up to me and asked me if she could sit in my lap. Something about that struck me as a little awkward and uncomfortable, so I politely sent her on her way. The rest of the crowd was giving me praise for having been so humble, before breaking into proving to be such a badass. I thought it was hilarious. At one point, I looked at my hands to stabilize the dream. My fingers began waving, warping and shrinking down to nubs.

My memory fades a little bit, and I remember one point where I was with RG's house and his buddy G came over. We were teasing him about his not wanting to see Iron Man 3 with us. We headed outside and were soon working on a car engine while talking. Sometime during our conversation, I became lucid again. I started telling them both about how they were just dream characters. RG was in complete shock and was asking me how that was even possible. (I noticed he looked much younger, in this dream.) I decided to show him by rearranging some of the car engine parts with telekinesis, causing them to break apart and float a round under the raised hood. I also stuck my hand in and grabbed a part of the engine that would be very hot, holding it up to show them how it wasn't burning me.


*Dream Three
"Kombat"*
I was holding a bunch of a friend's gear for him, part of which consisted of a slick, Barret .50 SR, and this thing was awesome. It had a pivoting scope, that allowed you to look around the battlefield while keeping young barrel trained in front of you, as well as infrared. I took it out to a field for target practice, and there soon ended up being a battle out on the grassy hills. I become lucid at the sight of the fighting, and decided to join in. I caught a glint far off to one side of me, and I knew someone had me in their sights, from a distance. I was immediately reminded of the Wolverine movie, and just knew that Zero would be the one taking aim on me. Instinctively, I began ducking and dodging erradically, just as I could hear his bullets streaming in, trying to hit me but failing with every agile step I made. I started running toward him with super-speed, crossing the green field quickly, while he kept trying to shoot me down. The sense of speed in running was exhilarating and felt, at one point, like I was on a simulator ride and flying over a fake, projector screen terrain.

Sooner or later, all of the fighting was taken inside. Into some large, dark, dungeon type of atmosphere. The place was crowded with soldiers and warriors of all types, and it didn't take me long to recognize the Mortal Kombat ninjas mixed into the fray. While I was rounding one dark corner, I barely caught a glimpse of a shadow moving from within, and jumped backward into a defensive block, just in time to avoid an attack by NoobSaibot, who was still just barely visible as he stepped into what little light filled the room. Attempting to match his Mortal Kombat-ness, I slung my arm out at him and tried to manifest Scorpion's spear. Nothing came out of my hand, though. Oddly enough, just as I'd failed to create the attack, I heard Scorpion fighting someone else, in another section of the room, and screaming out "GET OVER HERE", just as he'd successfully used the attack at which I'd just failed.


*Dream Fragment Three*
I was taking care of some newborn animal, like a guinea pig or something similar. It was still so young that it was pinkish and hairless. I was holding it for someone and walking around the house with it. While I held it, sometimes, it would sit there quietly and allow me to hold it, other times, it would jump out of my arms and onto whatever surface was in front of me, then off of that and onto the floor - ultimately injuring itself, but always trying to repeat the action, whenever I picked it up. There was a couple in the house, who were talking about trying to ask Stan Lee (who aparently was a neighbor in the building) if he would move his truck so they could move furniture in and out of their apartment. 


*Dream Fragment Three*
I was at some function with BR and others. There was a female agent walking around (looked like a CIA agent or something), and I thought she was scoping us out for some reason. I learned that she was getting information from one of my friends, about some criminal that they were searching for in the crowd.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*05-15-2013
“The Darkness Comes”*

(This was a crazy dream with a lot of ‘false awakenings’ that seemed more to just transition through one long narrative. I don’t think there were any actual ‘breaks’ in the dreams, so I will include all of the ‘awakenings’ together as one dream.)

I was in class, which had just dismissed, and everyone was piling out the door. MJ was there and was buzzing around behind me. Feeling someone tap me on the shoulder, I turned to face a young brunette, who was unfamiliar. For some reason I don’t remember, we had to go downstairs to the lower level of the school. We took the freight elevator, which brought us what seemed like a dozen stories below the ground. The elevator, itself, was rather dim and creepy, to begin with, but we didn’t really think anything of it. When the door opened, though, we were met with a giant wall of a pitch black substance. It covered the entire doorway, as if the next room was completely flooded with it and there was no light seeping through, whatsoever. Before we had a chance to react, the black substance (which was like a mixture between liquid and smoke) lashed out at us as if it were sentient, overwhelming us in an instant and filling the elevator with itself.

I was suddenly in the middle of town, and the girl was with me again. A lot went on in this part of the dream, but I really don’t remember too much. I do remember that we met up with a suit-and-tied man who had seemed to be kind of an ‘Agent’, but turned out to be a henchman that was helping ‘The Darkness’ to spread. 

Many many times, I would just suddenly ‘be’ somewhere else, whether just appearing there or by actually waking up in a bed that was somewhere different from where I had been, seconds ago. No matter where I went, though, ‘The Darkness’ would be spreading, covering everything in a thick black haze, gradually. If I was outside, the whole sky and surroundings would grow this creeping dark, and if I woke up in a bedroom, the room itself would be start dimming more and more. There was another central villain who could morph into other people, as well as appear and disappear by fading in and out of sight. He/It was also helping to spread the darkness.

One place I ‘woke up’ in was a city that was being destroyed by a King Kong-like beast, while the Darkness continued to spread across the skies. People were running and screaming while the best smashed its way through buildings and other structures. Around here, I realized I was dreaming and went to take on ‘Kong’, running at his feet and doing a baseball slide, tripping the huge beast over me.

After a short battle with ‘Kong’, I ‘woke up’ again, having lost lucidity. I was in my old neighborhood, seeking refuge from this looping/teleporting craziness. However, this version of my town was more like a parallel universe – or maybe just out of time. I didn’t know anyone there, and apparently didn’t live at the house I should have been in. (Maybe I was just interpreting it as the present?)  I started talking to some of the neighborhood people about ‘The Darkness’ and how it kept spreading, and how I just kept jumping constantly out of space and time. Instinctively, I knew that it was only a matter of time before it started to overcome this place too, so we wall tried to understand what it was and come up with a way to defeat it. For some reason, I wrote on my hand “Kong", "Zero" (which was my codename for the shape-shifting agent)” and two other words that I can no longer remember.

The Darkness eventually came and started overtaking us, leading us to go forward with our plan, which I really don’t remember much of. Somehow, though, we were able to get down to the bottom of the whole thing, find out that everything (even my looping through space/time) was being orchestrated by…Barack Obama and his ‘Shadow Government’. (Wtf? Lol.)

The last thing I remember was facing off against Barack, one on one, in the middle of an open yard. I remember the battle being pretty epic, involving guns, crazy martial arts and at least one motorcycle, but the details are lost.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yo yo. Just checking in. It's been a while, but I haven't been able to keep up with DV much, lately. I do have my blog still going, though, and I've been updating that with some choice DJ entries.

Dreamwalker Chronicles

And I've created a Facebook page for it:

https://www.facebook.com/DreamwalkerChronicles

Feel free to keep up, there. I might eventually start posting my journal entries here, again, but I've only really been doing some notes in my offline journal and writing out my favorite entries for my blog, so I haven't been logging full entries in my journal for a while. =/ That might change someday, but I've got quite a bit on my plate right now.

Much love,
OZ

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Might as well post my last DJ entry, which was also my last lucid dream. Had a bit of a show-down with the dragon Smaug (from the Hobbit). No time to format all the font colors and pics for DV, so I will just post a link for now, if that's ok.  :smiley: 

Dreamwalker Chronicles: 11/25/2013 - "Burning Bridges" (Lucid + Chain)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I died, this morning, and it wasn't pretty.  :Sad: 

Dreamwalker Chronicles: 01/20/2014 - "A Date with Death"

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(More insanity, this morning! Yesterday, I dreamed about spiders all night long, after going to war with a huge one in my bedroom, before bed. I also had a crazy, painful Spider-Man dream - in which I was Spider-Man, but had an awesome armored suit, like Iron Man - after watching the new Spider-Man trailer, multiple times, during the night.

Last night was a mix of positives and negatives, but I was able to pull off a WBTB lucid and get the DV Task of the Month for February done, already! Though brief, it was one of the craziest lucids I have had, lately.)

Dreams from Last Night, in One Sentence:

1) After 'waking up' on a friend's couch, just as he was coming home, and neither of us having any idea of how I got there, I went to leave and was confronted by Another Swarm of G*Damn Spiders!  ::|: 

2) While witnessing the apocalyptic coming of an enormous, city-destroying Lucifer, I was able to become lucid, fly to safety long enough to complete the DV Lucid Task of the Month*, kick a little demon ass and then thwart Lucifer's (then shrunken-down to size) attempt to pull me into Hell by smashing his head through a T.V.

3) I had a rather pleasant visit from an ex-girlfriend, in which we sat around and talked about a few things, while she admired some of my artwork.

4) I took the perspective of an Asian, female character in a short film, in which I - having been a master with a bow and arrow - was fleeing two other bow-wielding assassins in an arrow-slinging, parkour-filled chase through a derelict housing complex.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

From January 30th:

Pretty crazy morning!

This Morning's Dreams, in One Sentence:

1) Having been rudely awakened by my roommate and friend, when they let a bunch of strangers into the house to party, I was so pissed at the fact that they had picked the lock to my bedroom door (which was now filling up with strangers as I was trying to sleep) that I paid no attention to the unknown girl that was trying to seduce me and, instead, went to have a few words with my roommate.

2) After noticing that I had left my car radio on all night, and my battery was drained, I realized I was dreaming and tried to complete Dreamviews.com's Lucid Task of the Month for January (which was to fight and defeat the Balrog of Moria), but ended up losing the dream, altogether.
http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ry-2014-a.html

3) Becoming lucid again, after watching Batman fail to save a populated area from a bomb, my dream transitioned onto a crowded beach which became an all-out war-zone, when I tried to summon just one Balrog to fight but quickly found myself surrounded by THREE of them, of varying sizes.

4) I was talking to some Donald Sutherland-looking detective about my previous dream (and the battle), while taking a break from working on a Batman picture in Photoshop and trying to jot down notes of the dream in a paper dream journal.

(It was a crazy morning! The first dream was SO vivid, that I even questioned for a moment if I was dreaming and completely failed to realize that I was. The level of detail in the house, and of all the people roaming around it, was insane. 

The Balrog battle was soooo badass. One of them was about the size of a ten-story building, and came out of the ocean after attacking an oil rig, off-shore. Flaming projectiles, scattering beach-goers, flying and telekinesis were rampant in this dream! >:] 

(Will start typing up full entries, when I get the time.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Best entries of the last-logged nights:

Dreamwalker Chronicles: 01/30/2014 - "Balrog Blitz" (Lucid)

Dreamwalker Chronicles: 02/04/2014 - "Giving the Devil His Due" (Lucid)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Looking to get a little more involved, despite still having a lot of things going on in the waking world. 


*09/02/2014
Fragment*
(Actively tried accomplishing a certain lucid goal last night. I was able to become lucid, but ended up losing most of my memory of the actual dream.) 

I remember being in a two-story house; checking my hands at least twice to stabilize the dream; and an altercation with a group of well-dressed, mobster-like goons. At one point, I pinned one of the men down with telekinesis. I had, however, completely forgot to try my lucid goal (which I will give more information on, later).
------

I will also be experimenting with a kind of 'totem' (ala _Inception_, for lack of a better term), for the next few weeks. I have a small item that I will be carrying around with me, during waking life, which I will use to attempt to induce lucid dreams. The item is one half of a pair of "singing magnets". I will be keeping it in my pockets and, periodically, pulling it out to feel it in my hands while asserting that I'm "in a dream", in hopes of incorporating the act into my dreams. This will be combined with carrying the item with me, when I go to bed at night, so that I can have the thought of carrying it fresh in my subconscious mind upon going to sleep.

I like the idea of using a magnet, because they already have surreal physical properties, and I think that toying with it in dreams might make for some pretty interesting effects. Looking forward to reporting any experiences, once I'm able to disclose a little more information about the project.

----------


## Darkmatters

OZ!!! Welcome back!! Your presence has been sorely missed.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, DM. It's good to be back.  :smiley:  I've been talking a little to ~Dreamer~ about the proposed project - and I like what I'm reading, so far - so I'm going to try to commit to getting back into my adventures. I'll be helping out, however I can!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Very excited to have you on board, and it's great to hear you sounding so motivated!
I look forward to following your posts.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Dreamer! I hope I can contribute some pretty good experiences. Historically, I haven't been great at incubating many of these long-running projects with any sort of consistency, but I'm pretty excited about this one. It's just a matter of staying motivated and trying to maintain a higher quality of sleep, which has been a bit tough, lately. We'll see!  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09/03/2014
"First Totem Test"*


(A bit of success met with horrible recall, this morning. (Hanging out after work and catching a buzz typically messes up my recall...) I know that quite a bit went on in this dream, after I initially became lucid, but the only thing I really remember is the few seconds surrounding the onset of lucidity. My main focus throughout the day, though, was my Totem. I just wanted to see if I could incorporate it into the dream, and I wasn't disappointed.)

The first thing I remember is walking through a white hallway and turning to step through one of the doors lining the walls. While entering this room, which turned out to be a classroom with a bunch of high school aged kids turning to face me, I reached into my pocket and pulled out my singing magnet (as I had been doing all day, in waking life, particularly when walking into new rooms and walkways while at work). I rubbed it a bit and checked my state, immediately realizing that I had no idea what I was doing in this classroom. I knew I was dreaming, and I remember grinning at how easily the Totem idea had worked.

Looking back down at the magnet, I waited to see if it would direct me toward my objective. (During the day, I had been attempting to set the intention for the magnet to somehow be a link between myself and my goal, either by flying toward it or somehow pointing me in the right direction.) The magnet gradually levitated upward, a few inches over my palm, and oriented itself in a fixed direction - like a compass trued to North. I turned to walk back out of the classroom and started heading down the hallway again, following the fixed position of the compass and asserting that it would lead me either to a portal or some other way finding the place I was looking for. 

It is during this search that I began to lose both lucidity and my recollection of the dream.

(In hindsight, I think I got a little excited and forgot to stabilize my dream, before going off to explore. I will have to try to remember that, next time. I'm kind of stoked that the Totem idea worked so well on my first attempt! Can't wait to give it another shot. I'll be playing with it again, all day at work, today. Lol.)

----------


## ~Dreamer~

That is super cool that the totem worked, and so quickly too! Congrats!
I might need to incorporate something like this into my own routine...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, I thought it was pretty amazing.  ::content::  

I really hope I can keep it going! I've been messing with the magnet throughout the day, being sure to remind myself off it _at least_ every 90 minutes, if I haven't checked it sooner. (Since the 90-minute intervals relate to our REM periods, I figured it was a good interval to set). I also drew an indicator on one end of the magnet, so that when it rotates there will be something that will actually point in a specific direction, if I intend to keep using it like a compass or tracker. Couldn't hurt!

----------


## PercyLucid

Glad you back mate  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Many Thanks, man.  :smiley: 

I have a few fragments from the last couple of days, but I will have to wait until I get home from work. No further progress on my Totem experiment, but I went camping over the weekend and hadn't been able to stay very focused on it. I'm back, though, and continuing on!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*09-04-2014
Fragment
"Flaked"*
The main thing I remember is that I was hanging out with an attractive friend of mine and a male ‘friend’ of hers. They were getting increasingly close, to the point where I thought they had something going on, but it was all really ambiguous. Later, she had told me that he was "part gay" and that there was nothing between them. That night, she and I were hanging out. I was about to give her a back rub, which she said she was all down for, but she ended up talking herself out of it, which was irritating…



*09-05-2014
Fragment One 
"Robot with a Minigun"*
There was a war going on, and we (humans) were on the run from heavily-armed, tank-like, killer robots. I was hiding out with someone, in a trailer or a small, elevated home, and one of the hunter robots were coming down the street, firing indiscriminate, large caliber machine-gun fire into every new trailer-thing it approached. When it eventually came to where we were trying to hide, my ally and I knew had to make a run for it. Bright flashes of tracer fire started ripping through the structure, and we charged through one of the walls, running across the dirt road and fleeing among the hail of bullets.


*Fragment Two
"Backseat Zombie"*
Zombie apocalypse. My family and I had to leave the house, getting in the car and peeling out of the driveway with zombies slowly lumbering after us. After a few moments of driving down the street, a zombie grabbed me from behind ( I was in the passenger seat), and began trying to bite my head and neck. I thought it might have been my mom's boyfriend, assuming he had been bitten earlier, and the last thing I remember is trying my hardest to fight him off.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A bit of progress, this morning!  :smiley: 


*09-08-2014 
Fragment
"Bladed Djinn"*
Running through an array of back yards and hopping random fences, I was trying to get away from a creature that reminded me of the djinn from the movie _Wishmaster_. It could also shapeshift, and merge itself with the surroundings. It would frequently disappear into the earth and move within it, then it would morph sections of itself into blades, stabbing upward at my feet and legs as I scurried up and over the residential properties. It was like fighting an ugly version of the T-1000 from _Terminator 2_.



*09-09-2014
"Totem Experiment #2"*

(Another small success, this morning, though my quality of sleep has been less than great, and my recall is still suffering. I had been checking my totem, all throughout the day, yesterday. One of the last times checking it was when I was driving home from work at midnight, rolling it around in my hand and getting a feel for it while asserting that I was dreaming. I tried to levitate it in my hand, while willing it to point me toward my (as yet confidential) objective/destination. After going home and hanging out for a while, I went to bed, clutching my totem and setting my focus upon it.)

I was driving down the road at night, seemingly on the same highway by which I make my way to and from work. Holding onto my totem, I began to check my state and gradually came to suspect I was dreaming. To confirm this, I looked down at my totem and attempted to move it with my mind. It suddenly stood straight up in my palm, like a football standing on one end. I believe that I focused on either my hand or the object, to bring the dream into more clarity, but I'm not 100% sure. 

As was the plan, I then willed the totem to lead me to my intended destination. The magnet/totem then flew forward, off of my hand, and went through the windshield (without impacting it). I then started to drive after it, following it down the highway toward wherever it was trying to lead me.

The next thing I remember, it was daytime, and I was standing on a high, grassy cliff with an unknown person. It is assumed that lucidity had already left me, but I can't really recall. The only thing I could see, beyond the green grass beneath our feet, was a bright, almost overwhelming, blue and white sky (I was actually looking at both of us from behind, in third-person). I can at least tell that this person was a friend, and we were having a conversation about something being "wrong" or "not working", although I don't remember what that particular thing was.

(In hindsight, I have to wonder if we were talking about the lucid dream experiment? I really don't know. I don't think I was lucid for this part, though, so it's hard to tell exactly what we were referring to.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Gonna _TRY_ to get my ass back in gear!

*12/06/2016
Fragment
"Locked In"*
I remember being in my old neighborhood, with friends, and getting into some supernatural situation. We were looking around for what might have been ghosts or some other things that go bump in the night, when my old friend JC decided to play a joke on us and start screaming for help, after we'd split up. While running, frantically, to find him, I began to suspect that I was dreaming. We found him in his own driveway, seemingly locked inside of a car. Still convinced that I was dreaming, and before doing any reality checks, I reached in to the window, phasing my hand through the glass as if it were water and opening the door from the inside.

JC got out of the car, laughing, saying that he was fine and was just joking about being in trouble.

That's all I recall.

----------


## fOrceez

Geddit, O!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Man! Good to see you, again!  :smiley:

----------


## LifeStandsStill

I guess I'm subscribed to your DJ since I got an email that you posted here! Hope you keep up with it, gives me the inspiration to try to get back into it again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I guess I'm subscribed to your DJ since I got an email that you posted here! Hope you keep up with it, gives me the inspiration to try to get back into it again.



Sweet! Thanks, Linds! I'll try to keep it going!  :wink2: 

12-08-2016 - "New World Disorder"

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Dreams From Last Night, in One Sentence: 12/13/2016

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/14/2016
Fragment*Thhe only thing I remember is that I had an ATV (which I don't have IRL), and some group of punks stole it, so I waited around, watching them like a hawk, until I was able to seize the opportunity to steal it back.



*
12/16/2016
Fragment*All I remember is being on a ship - like a pirate ship - and looking up the center of the bow, out to the sea. There were a lot of people on the ship, but I really can't recall who they were, or what we were doing there.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/17/2016
Fragment One
"Nazi Crossing"*
I was riding around in an old cars, seemingly back in the 20's era. There were Nazis patrolling the street corners, and we came to an intersection just as a small squad of them were shooting, indiscriminately, into a crowd of people that were just around the adjacent corner. I could not tell at whom they were firing, but I got the distinct feeling that whomever it was did not deserve the treatment. We had to stop just short of the intersection, as these gunmen were literally standing in the middle of the road. (My g/f and I have been playing Saboteur, together.)


*Dream Two
"Pressure On the Wound"*

I was laying in bed with my girlfriend JJ and, for some unknown reason, I had the _worst_ pain in my left hip. It was absolutely excruciating. It felt like I had either been shot or had my hipbone broken before my recollection of the dream began. (In terms of what I have ever experienced in pain, this was definitely Top 2 or 3.) I was crying out and writhing in agony, cradling the unknown wounded with my hands, the best I could. My girlfriend, though, thought my torment was absolutely _hilarious_. She began to poke and prod my hip with her hands, relishing in every wince and flinch I performed while trying to keep her away from me. I was helpless, however, as I couldn't even move from where I was, without having to deal with another round of some of the worst pain I had ever felt. 

Secure in the fact that I wasn't going anywhere, and obviously excited by my disability, my girlfriend (who is a martial artist, IRL), pulled out her cellphone and leaned back on one side of the bed, propping her feet up across my torso as if I were a stack of throw pillows, and making herself completely comfortable. Through the whimpers of my unrelenting pain, I heard her dialing up a fight agent, scheduling a MMA fight against me, knowing that I was at a handicap and I would be in no condition to even hold my own in a fight - let alone win one. I remember feeling betrayed and continuously trying to reach out and take the phone from her, only to have to pull back, each time, and double over in pain once more.

(I woke up writhing in bed, as JJ was trying to console me after having witnessed me struggling during the dream. She told me that she could see that I was having a nightmare and wanted to make sure I was ok. Reluctantly, I told her about what had been going on. I could tell she was a little disconcerted, but she took it rather well.

Also, I've started working out and taking multi-vitamins again, so my dreams are becoming more frequent - and possibly more intense - than they have been, lately, which usually happens when I start making certain changes during waking life.)


*Fragment Three
"Virtual Virtuality"*
I was on a virtual reality /roller coaster with my daughter - one of the kind that actually moves on a track, while the rider is wearing a VR headset. It was haunted house themed, and was supposed to be really scary, but I remember it being pretty underwhelming. The only thing I remember being scary was when I lifted the VR goggles, to get a "behind the scenes" type of view of how the ride's mechanics, and seeing what I believe to be actual, supernatural creatures, held in captivity and contributing to what was supposed to be an 'illusion' of similar beasts in VR.


*Fragment Four
"Wolf-a-Long"*
I was walking down a snowy mountain embankment with my g/f, at night. Before long, we realized that we were being followed by a small wolf. At first, we were freaked out, but I lowered my hand and allowed it to approach, after-which it simply sniffed my hand and bowed its head for me to pet it. We then walked a little further, with this wolf tagging along. The last thing I remember was the wolf trailing off to chase a large scorpion that had crawled across our path.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/17/2016
Fragment One
"Screamulator"*
I was on a virtual reality / roller coaster hybrid-thing with Cierra. It was supposed to be scary, but it really wasn't all that impressive...at first. At some points, along the ride, I would lift up my VR visor and look at the inner-workings of the ride. It was some bizarre marriage of industrial-grade, metallic structures, electronics, and live, supernatural-looking creatures - as if many of the virtual creatures we were seeing in the visors had actual, real-world counterparts, which were being manipulated (practically-tortured) for the purpose of making this ride work. 

It was very strange and surreal, and I don't think Cierra ever took off her visor and saw what was going on.

*Fragment Two
"Snowy Trail with JJ"*
My girlfriend and I were walking down a snowy mountain, at night. At some time during our walk, we were approached and followed by a white wolf. At first, it made my girlfriend nervous, but I squatted down a little, as it came close, and put out my hand. The wolf moved into it and allowed me to pet it without incident. It then continued to follow us on our walk, until being deterred by a large, tan/orange scorpion that cross our path. It wandered off in one direction, following the scorpion.



*12/19/2016
"Reality Killavision"*

This started as some sort of mix of a haunted house and a TV show. There was a group of about a dozen people, all moving through this "haunted" set. During the course of the show, people would be disappearing from the group, one by one, and sometimes completely new people would take their place. It felt very Saw/Hostel-inspired. Later, though, the 'fantasy' nature of the show disappeared, and we found that we were all in very real danger - not so much from anything supernatural, but from actual murderers lurking within the set, including a sniper who was waiting in one very large room with a high wall on the far side.



*12/21/2016
Fragment One
"Snake Among Dragons"*
I was with a fairly close-knit group of martial artists, meeting with each other about something or other. There was a cop within the group, sitting there in street clothes and trying to blend in with us, but it was becoming more and more apparent that he was there to dig up dirt on our group.


*Fragment Two*
I just remember a cat diving into a pool and being able to sort of freedive and hold its breath for an impressive amount of time.



*12/22/2016
"Diva Scorned"*

I was being chased by some psychotic, pistol-packing diva - with her expansive group of henchmen - through a big, fancy hotel setting. I have no idea why they were chasing me, or who my companion was, but I know the orders were to shoot on sight. During the chase, someone was able to take us into their apartment and hide us in a small space at the side of a bed, just as the woman showed up. They ended up torturing the person that was hiding us, and who had absolutely refused to give us up. I can't remember what all they did to him, but at one point, I do remember them taking high-pressure heat to his face - like a modified blowtorch with no flame - and literally burning and blistering all over his face and head.

Next thing I knew, they were gone and we were back on the run, through the hotel hallways and out onto the scaffolding outside, goons firing a few pot shots at us along the way. Making it down to the parking lot, we looked for crowded areas and tried to stay hidden.



*12/25/2016
Fragment*
There was a bright green viper loose in Shaun's house - pretty much just slithering around, wherever it pleased. I did a fairly good job of avoiding it, in the beginning but eventually it struck out at locked onto my calf. The last thing I remember was wondering if I was going to make it to the hospital in time to not die.



*12/26/2016
Fragment One*
This one was something about the Tree of the Dead, from the movie Sleepy Hollow. I don't remember much from the dream, except chopping away at the center of the tree, as if more trying to destroy it than investigate it. Just like in the movie, though, I was getting sprayed and saturated with the human blood and gore that made up the tree's insides. I don't remember any encounter with the Headless Horseman, or anything like that - just the tree, itself - though I do know that I had someone with me.


*Dream Two
"The Thin Lucid Line"*

I was out for some good times with friends, and there was an attractive woman that just kind of fell into our group, after a while, along with some of her male and female friends. The woman and I had been getting along really well, and one of her friends was continuously trying to hook her up, but we all knew that there was going to be nothing going on between us. Throughout the day, I had been driving, and I vaguely remember stopping into a grocery store, before we all went to an apartment complex. 

The sun had just gone down, when a group of maybe 8 of us were walking through the parking lot, and two of the guys - one white, one black - decided to play, what they referred to as "a prank". They, then disappeared behind one of the buildings. A few seconds later, a woman comes running out from one of the hallways, screaming for the police, just as a patrol car 'happened' to be pulling into the complex.

Naturally, we all scattered and attempted to evade the police. While running through the parking lot, I'd begun to suspect that I was dreaming. Taking one huge leap, I launched myself into the air, and nearly touched the roof of one of the tall apartment buildings, slowly descending back toward the ground. Trying to keep myself calm and get my bearings within the dream state, I took another jump, just a bit more focused, and touched-down to the rooftop. I, then, flew across the parking lot, to the rooftop across from the building I was once on. (I had originally wanted to do the 'Lucid Task of the Month' but I had completely forgotten, by this point.) Now, assured that I was dreaming, I went back down to find my group.

The cops had everyone rounded up. There were two black cops and one white one - the two black cops acting nonchalant and, ridiculously enough, carrying basketballs as if they were trying to appeal to us level (while being racial stereotypes, obviously). They started putting us in their cruiser and the white cop turned to me and started making bigoted remarks. Still lucid, I just laughed at him and said something smart, in return. Becoming instantly defensive, the cop pulled out his gun and shot me in one leg. It felt like a light punch, and ultimately didn't faze me at all, in terms of pain. The act was, though, irritating, and it caused me to laugh directly in his face, at his futility.

I said something like "you fool! This is a dream. This is My dream! You think you can hurt me, here??" I then held up one hand and challenged him to shoot me in the hand, just to prove to him (read as: myself) that I could override the pain. He looked at my hand, and back at me...and then he shot me multiple times in the Legs, again. It caught me a little off-guard, but I focused on ignoring the pain and what little discomfort came about had immediately disappeared. 

Again, his defiance irritated me, but caused me to laugh at him through grit teeth. I was just just about to go completely OP'd on him, when I felt the dream beginning to fade away. I didn't even try to fight waking up, though, even though I would have enjoyed tormenting this DC, and I just let the dream slip away while I awoke.


---------------------------------
I've noticed some recurring themes of racism and fascism in my dreams, lately. Makes sense, really. I've been taking in a lot of politics, and playing games like Tomb Raider and The Last of Us, which contain a lot of such situations. No question as to whether waking world media is seeping into my dreams. Lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

1/2/2016 - "Hallway to Haven"

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

07/29/2017 - "To Catch a Griffin"

I did some artwork based on this one, as well.  :smiley:

----------


## LifeStandsStill

> [B]12/17/2016
> *Fragment Four
> "Wolf-a-Long"*
> I was walking down a snowy mountain embankment with my g/f, at night. Before long, we realized that we were being followed by a small wolf. At first, we were freaked out, but I lowered my hand and allowed it to approach, after-which it simply sniffed my hand and bowed its head for me to pet it. We then walked a little further, with this wolf tagging along. The last thing I remember was the wolf trailing off to chase a large scorpion that had crawled across our path.



I really like this one lol. Scorpions and Wolves are my animals. This fragment seems peaceful.


Edit for- Are we still okay posting/replying here or do we go to the blog version thingmajig?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Lindz! Sorry, that I never saw this reply. Hopefully, I may be posting here, a little more often. (We'll see! Lol.) But, sure, you are always welcome to keep replying, here! ☺

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Pretty crazy dream chain, involving a "dream within a dream," searching for the DWA, and hanging out with Jason Momoa. Lol.
03/20/2019 - "Momoa and the Old Schoolhouse"

----------

